# Please hold good thoughts  - I am hoping to adopt again.



## clevercat

I have had my heart broken so many time since last April and I am still grieving.
This morning, I am working from home, and have been thinking about all the cats I have lost and how happy they were when they realised they had nothing more to worry about - except being first in the queue at feeding time.
And, although I am tearful this morning, I've been thinking how, as much as it hurts me, the pain is worth it. I really had planned to give up on adopting the Special Needs cases, at least for a while.
But  - and knowing I am going to be back here posting about my broken heart all over again - I have applied to adopt this little one, who is desperate for a Forever Home to end his days loved and at peace.
Figaro is seventeen years old, and going deaf.
I've already been accepted as a potential parent but just waiting to fill the form out and need good thoughts sent out that this will work out - if it's meant to be.
Here he is.....


----------



## oggers86

Good luck!! I hope this works out for you, that cat needs a home and you can provide the perfect one. Not many people (including myself) would take on a cat that may not be around for much longer, you have my admiration. 

Keep us posted


----------



## babevivtan

U truly have a heart of gold. Any animal will be pleased to have u care for them especially this poor cat who is so old. God bless u!


----------



## glitterpear83

He looks like a sweetheart.  You're very kind to take in an older cat.  I'm sure he will be very appreciative!  I have had cats live to 20 & 21 so I hope you will have a few years with him yet


----------



## Cindi

Such a sweet little face. You are truly a very special person. He would be lucky to spend his remaining time with you.


----------



## cats n bags

I hope the little ol' man can come home soon.


----------



## dorcast

You are truly special. Figaro is very lucky that he will have time to be loved by you.


----------



## buzzytoes

Why on earth is he up for adoption at 17?!?! 

I truly think this is your calling, even if you may need to take a break from time to time. You have given a number of cats a wonderful final home and really, sometimes, that's all you can do. Your love seems to know no bounds and I am 100% positive that each of those cats has spent their last days happy as they could possibly be. Good luck with Figaro!


----------



## mcb100

Awww, he looks adorable! I have a deaf cat at home, and as hard as you think it's going to be (he won't be able to hear anything, sounds around him, you calling his name, etc) it really isn't. Anyone who comes over doesn't even know that he is deaf until I tell them. Best of luck, you have a very good heart.


----------



## poopsie

Oh I am so excited for both of you!


----------



## isus

What a sweet baby and what a beautiful heart you have, clevercat.  Please post more pictures of Figaro when he comes home to you.


----------



## Couturegrl

Clevercat -- your post brought tears to my eyes.  THANK YOU for trying to give the little guy a home.  I know how hard it must be to emotionally invest so incredibly much to a sweet creature when you are still hurting from other kitties in your past that you have loved and lost.  

Please keep us updated!


----------



## boxermom

clevercat, you _always_ have my best wishes and prayers for adopting your special babies. You are one in a million.

We have adopted several senior dogs with problems that make them *unadoptable* and have been rewarded with love beyond measure from them.

Good luck to you and this handsome gent.


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> *Why on earth is he up for adoption at 17?!?! *
> 
> I truly think this is your calling, even if you may need to take a break from time to time. You have given a number of cats a wonderful final home and really, sometimes, that's all you can do. Your love seems to know no bounds and I am 100% positive that each of those cats has spent their last days happy as they could possibly be. Good luck with Figaro!





My first thoughts exactly.


----------



## Sez

Lovely news, I hope all goes well for you and Figaro, he will be a lucky boy to go home with you.


----------



## clevercat

Oh, thank you for all the good thoughts, everyone - please keep them coming! 
No news is good news, right? I have been checking my phone and emails like someone possessed......waiting to hear back.
I am soooo impatient, I know.


----------



## sdkitty

you are so kind!
taking in these kitties who need extra TLC and knowning that you may be mourning their loss before too long
Bless you for your unselfishness.


----------



## babevivtan

clevercat said:
			
		

> Oh, thank you for all the good thoughts, everyone - please keep them coming!
> No news is good news, right? I have been checking my phone and emails like someone possessed......waiting to hear back.
> I am soooo impatient, I know.



Hugs. U really have a good heart! This world need more people like you.


----------



## stacmck

Good luck to you, clevercat!


----------



## Lisie

Good luck!! Such an adorable cat!! I can't understand such an old cat is up for adoption, unless someone died- that's sad!! But thank god there are people with a big heart like you


----------



## MarneeB

Wishing you the best, he's a handsome little guy! The world would be a much better place if there were more people like you. Bless you!


----------



## Ladybug09

I recently readopted! I initially bought him (a Yorkie named Xavier) for my Mom, but ended up keeping him for my self. Love him to pieces already! I still miss my old doggie, but it's great bringing new love into your life!

Wish you the best!


----------



## clevercat

Just off the phone and it looks like he'll be here on Wednesday night - 
And guess what....there may be another little ol' guy right behind him.....


----------



## clevercat

Ladybug09 said:


> I recently readopted! I initially bought him (a Yorkie named Xavier) for my Mom, but ended up keeping him for my self. Love him to pieces already! I still miss my old doggie, but it's great bringing new love into your life!
> 
> Wish you the best!


 
I'm so glad you were able to open your heart again. I always think the newcomers - they're not a replacement for those who have passed but they really do help the healing process.....


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Just off the phone and it looks like he'll be here on Wednesday night -
> And guess what....there may be another little ol' guy right behind him.....


----------



## ILuvShopping

congrats clevercat!

our local shelter was looking for a couple foster homes for a few of their animals. one was a kitten i wanted to foster it soooooooooooo bad.  i lost dotcom in october. if cost wasnt an issue then i'd have another one already as the shelter also has a few that i'd be really interested in (a really pretty himalayan and a munchin). i currently have 3 cats.


----------



## Cindi

That is great news! I can't wait to hear all about the new guy(s)? Who is this other old guy??


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> That is great news! I can't wait to hear all about the new guy(s)? Who is this other old guy??



I have been thinking about the other old guy all weekend. He is the absolute image of Lupe. His name is Dylan and he is sweet sixteen. Sadly his owner has dementia and can no longer look after him. So I made the enquiry today and if they let me, I'll adopt him too.


----------



## cats n bags

This is great news!

Do the guy(s) come with pictures?

We need more pictures you know...


----------



## poopsie

MOAR KITTEHS??????


----------



## dusty paws

... can i come live with you too?


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> ... can i come live with you too?



LOL! Will you shed everywhere, projectile vomit when you eat too fast and barf  up gross furballs at inconvenient moments? Yes? Then welcome to your new home!


----------



## dusty paws

^i'd love to snuggle your kitties. you are truly an amazing person - the world needs more people like you.


----------



## Necromancer

^ I agree, the world certainly does. You rock, *clevercat*.


----------



## boxermom

poopsie2 said:


> MOAR KITTEHS??????


 
They win the lottery when they go to clevercat! The kittehs are passing the word along their secret network heh heh.

congrats to you, CC as well as to Norton!


----------



## stacmck

Woohoo! Congrats!


----------



## poopsie

almost..........there?????


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> almost..........there?????


 
I hope so! I am waiting to hear back regarding how and when we get the little man across London and into his new Furever Home tomorrow evening...
And then waiting to hear if Dillon/Dylan is going to be able to come live here too.... Would it be tempting fate to post his photo, do you think?


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I hope so! I am waiting to hear back regarding how and when we get the little man across London and into his new Furever Home tomorrow evening...
> And then waiting to hear if Dillon/Dylan is going to be able to come live here too.... Would it be tempting fate to post his photo, do you think?




No.......if it is meant to be it will happen!  Bring on the pictures


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> No.......if it is meant to be it will happen! Bring on the pictures


 

OK  - coming right up! *poopsie*, you will love him - he's a tabby baby!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

Say Hai to Dillon!


----------



## clevercat

Figaro wil be here tomorrow night and I am working from home on Thursday so can spend the day settling him in


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Say Hai to Dillon!
> 
> View attachment 1576129





HAI!!!


----------



## Cindi

Hey cutie pie! Sending many "adopt him too" thoughts your way. 





clevercat said:


> Say Hai to Dillon!
> 
> View attachment 1576129


----------



## clevercat

Maia-Annabel's new Granddad is about three hours away! The pen is up, the bed is made...and I have just struggled back from the vet carrying what felt like half a ton of food for delicate tummies! Excited!


----------



## Cindi

Down to 2 hours now! WHoooo Hooooo! So excited.






clevercat said:


> Maia-Annabel's new Granddad is about three hours away! The pen is up, the bed is made...and I have just struggled back from the vet carrying what felt like half a ton of food for delicate tummies! Excited!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## nataliam1976

Its 8 pm in UK! Why is he coming home soooo late? We are all waiting!:girlwhack:


----------



## clevercat

Still waiting.....he is arriving late because his (ex) owners couldn't do any other time.
Another half hour or so - he should be almost halfway home around now.....


----------



## cats n bags

Figgy 

Figgy 

Figgy 

Are you there yet?

_wow..all those little guys are a bit weird aren't they?_


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

Still waiting....nervously.


----------



## clevercat

They're in traffic and going to be another hour or so....


----------



## poopsie

:couch:


----------



## Cindi

:snack:


----------



## cats n bags

Charge the batteries...


Warm up the cheeze and bagels...


Call the police and let them know Figgy needs an executive motorcade escort.


----------



## poopsie

:dots:


----------



## nataliam1976

traffic schmaffic !


----------



## clevercat

He's here and he is not happy....he is probably terrified but I am worried - he has been a screeching spitting fiend to the rest of the family when they wandered up to the pen for a meet and greet. So - he is in a kitten pen, still in his case (door open) and I have put a blanket over the pen to hopefully calm him. Have also sprayed feliway liberally.... I wish there was a hoomin equivalent as right now I am very stressed indeed. Reassurance please!


----------



## nataliam1976

He will be fine! He is so overstimulated right now, my friend's cats freak out when they are transported in a car and they just go with their mum from one home to another. If he doesn't like cars and he is a new place and with new kitties and a lot of them, he will need time - but he will be ok)))


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> He's here and he is not happy....he is probably terrified but I am worried - he has been a screeching spitting fiend to the rest of the family when they wandered up to the pen for a meet and greet. So - he is in a kitten pen, still in his case (door open) and I have put a blanket over the pen to hopefully calm him. Have also sprayed feliway liberally....* I wish there was a hoomin equivalent *as right now I am very stressed indeed. Reassurance please!





Time for a glass of wine! Or a bottle. Administer as needed.

I am sure that the long trek across town didn't help the poor little man.


----------



## dusty paws

^agreed!


----------



## Cindi

He is older and in a new situation. He will come around in a few days and you will wonder why you were so worried. I'm sure your fur kids will welcome him and make him feel safe and loved. He will be fine. I have had foster cats that hide for a week and turn into the most lovable lap cats ever. He will be fine. He will be fine...






clevercat said:


> He's here and he is not happy....he is probably terrified but I am worried - he has been a screeching spitting fiend to the rest of the family when they wandered up to the pen for a meet and greet. So - he is in a kitten pen, still in his case (door open) and I have put a blanket over the pen to hopefully calm him. Have also sprayed feliway liberally.... I wish there was a hoomin equivalent as right now I am very stressed indeed. Reassurance please!


----------



## cats n bags

I think he will be fine after he settles down.  He has had a lot of changes in his life lately, and is horribly stressed and confused.

Peeper turns feral anytime she has to leave the house, and takes a few days to really calm down.  

I am happy to hear he has finally come home.


----------



## buzzytoes

Did I miss why his owners were giving him up? Or do you know?

Regardless he is probably a somewhat grumpy old man to begin with (I mean really at that age he has earned it) and between the extra long car ride and being in a new place with peeps wanting to check him out he has probably just had enough. I'm sure he will settle in with the pack in short order and be just as lovey as all of your other gatos!


----------



## boxermom

He has a lot of adjusting to do, but you know that. It must be hard at his age. Good luck tonight!


----------



## poopsie

How are things this morning?


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Did I miss why his owners were giving him up? Or do you know?
> 
> Regardless he is probably a somewhat grumpy old man to begin with (I mean really at that age he has earned it) and between the extra long car ride and being in a new place with peeps wanting to check him out he has probably just had enough. I'm sure he will settle in with the pack in short order and be just as lovey as all of your other gatos!


 
His owner is moving overseas. I do feel bad for him, he is so scared.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> How are things this morning?


 
Oh I am rubbish with the multi-quote thing 
I don't know. He is very stressed, even hissing and growling at me. It's a little like bringing a feral home. I am an exhausted wreck.....Figgy-Nose is a very vocal young man and every hour or so through the night, he let me know, at the top of his voice, just how unhappy he is. I was like a mum with a newborn, geting up when he cried, sitting with him - finally I hit on the idea of giving him a catnip toy and that seemed to calm him down.
The thing that concerns me most is how he is reacting to the other cats. Tommy, Maia-Annabel and Murphy are inquisitive and want to meet him but he goes insane if they get anywhere near his pen. Phillip was being silly, playing DareDevil by trying to get as close to the pen as possible then running off when Figgy yelled, everyone else is doing the 'la la la I can't seeeeeee you' act. This morning they are all ignoring him and getting on with their busy lives (eating and napping) and as far as I can tell they aren't upset by his presence - I am the one having a panic-attack!
I plan to keep him in the pen for at least a few days (I thought about moving him to the bedroom where I can separate him but have a feeling I would be torn to shreds if I tried that....). I'm worried if I take him out of the pen too soon, he will fight - he may be an old man, but he is huge and very powerfully built! It's in a quiet area of the lounge and I have half covered it with a blanket so he isn't too over stimulated. I am working from home today so can at least give him some reassurance when he needs it. Any other ideas?
I know just how frightened he must be and want to make sure I am doing all I can to help him relax and realise that actually we are a nice family for him to be part of.....


----------



## poopsie

Sprinkle some 'nip around for him to roll in. Messy I know, but it seems to distract mine from potentially  hazardous behavior. 


It took me half of forever to figure out the multi-quote thing. What I do is click on the icon that looks like 2 sheets of paper with a green dot. When you click it it should turn red. Click as many comments as you want to quote and _then_ hit the quote lozenge. 

Well, my nails are dry enough for me to go turn in now that you have reported in 
I sure hope the poor old fella settles down a bit.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Sprinkle some 'nip around for him to roll in. Messy I know, but it seems to distract mine from potentially hazardous behavior.
> 
> 
> It took me half of forever to figure out the multi-quote thing. What I do is click on the icon that looks like 2 sheets of paper with a green dot. When you click it it should turn red. Click as many comments as you want to quote and _then_ hit the quote lozenge.
> 
> Well, my nails are dry enough for me to go turn in now that you have reported in
> I sure hope the poor old fella settles down a bit.


 
Thank you *poopsie*!
We're all being very quiet now.....ssshhhhh he's sleeping!


----------



## clevercat

He just let me give him a chin scritchie! No purr yet, but at least I still have all my fingers!


----------



## oceansportrait

buzzytoes said:


> Why on earth is he up for adoption at 17?!?!
> 
> I truly think this is your calling, even if you may need to take a break from time to time. You have given a number of cats a wonderful final home and really, sometimes, that's all you can do. Your love seems to know no bounds and I am 100% positive that each of those cats has spent their last days happy as they could possibly be. Good luck with Figaro!



My family recently adopted a dog, and when we were there we saw quite a few older pets (nowhere near as old as 17, but there was a 12 year old dog). The person who worked there explained to us that the older pets that are there tend to have been owned by seniors who have passed away or who have moved into a senior home that doesn't allow pets.

@OP --- I definitely agree w/ the others when they say give it a few days. We adopted a 1 year old stray dog early this month, and it took him a full week before he adjusted. Until he did, he would jump at every single noise and he was restless (lying down, then getting up 5 seconds later. Repeat 1000000000000x). He almost gave us a heart attack though when he managed to wiggle out of his collar and made a dash for the road--- it took us 20 minutes to finally catch him (we had to corner him XD)


----------



## buzzytoes

Glad to here he is settling in at least a little bit!! If he has been with the other owner his entire 17 years I can see how it would be an adjustment. Poor old Figgy! Entice him with tuna, catnip or whatever you can and I'm sure he will come around.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> He just let me give him a chin scritchie! No purr yet, but at least I still have all my fingers!


 
I think solitary confinement will work with Figgy.  It sounds like he is friendly, but scared.  The playpen will give everyone a way to meet without violence, and they may start playing the finger game with each other.

If he is being a jerk, he gets ignored.  

If he is being nice and friendly, he gets treats, scritchies, and other nice things.  I might even short his meals a bit just to have some leftovers for hand feeding.


----------



## poopsie

Hope today is better!


----------



## clevercat

Thank you - well the yelling stopped and he has been asleep for most of the day. I gave him a treat this afternoon and he was OK enough to let Murphy stand quite close by.
Somebody today suggested I get some valerian root and mix it in with catnip - apparently it's a good calmer..... has anyone done this before? Can I just get hoomin valerian capsules and break them open?
Also - what did I think was going to happen last night? That he would skip happily out of the carrier and into a strange house, full of kittehs....seriously. What was I thinking. Considering Figgy-Nose has been with one owner, one home (even the same vet) for all seventeen years of his life, he is doing pretty well. And he is a cutie-pie, too!


----------



## chessmont

boxermom said:


> He has a lot of adjusting to do, but you know that. It must be hard at his age. Good luck tonight!



True,  Just takes time, get earplugs and a bottle of wine as mentioned earlier


----------



## Sez

OMG I just saw Figaro and Dillon on the PfL website, that is where my Pippy girl and my darling boy Clay (RIP) came from! We have a lot of kitty vibe overlap what with my Hops being from CHAT!

How is the new arrival doing this evening? Everything must still be so new and strange to him, poor lad is probably so confused. He's lucky to have found such a great retirement home, and in time he will realise his good fortune.


----------



## clevercat

Sez said:


> OMG I just saw Figaro and Dillon on the PfL website, that is where my Pippy girl and my darling boy Clay (RIP) came from! *We have a lot of kitty vibe overlap what with my Hops being from CHAT!*
> 
> How is the new arrival doing this evening? Everything must still be so new and strange to him, poor lad is probably so confused. He's lucky to have found such a great retirement home, and in time he will realise his good fortune.


 
We do, don't we! Figgy-Nose is driving me insane!  It's 5am, I had to be up early for a meeting but even so....he has been yelling all night. I. Am. So. Tired. *chessmont*, I am buying earplugs today, what a great idea. As it is I have been up every hour or so with him (he's so loud I am worried neighbours will complain) - Maia-Annabel is furious he is wrecking her beauty sleep....everyone else is delighted they get an early breakfast.
And he purred and eskimo kissed me just now! Yaay, a breakthrough of kinds. 
Still no improvement with the cats - he lashed out at Norton from the pen last night, but he was eating at the time so perhaps there was a reason.
Oh, and half asleep last night I called out to him, and called him Clarence.....I guess I know who was up at the Bridge plotting to bring us together.....If he let's me I'll take and post photos over the weekend. He really is a very handsome boy - looks much younger than seventeen.


----------



## poopsie

Ha! I wasn't expecting to hear from you for a few hours! Good Lord, it sounds  like having a baby...... a teething colicky one at that. You poor thing. Hopefully he will settle down.soon. What about bunking down next to his pen? Maybe that would comfort him. He sounds like he has been an only cat all his life. Poor little soul.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Ha! I wasn't expecting to hear from you for a few hours! Good Lord, it sounds  like having a baby...... a teething colicky one at that. You poor thing. Hopefully he will settle down.soon. What about bunking down next to his pen? Maybe that would comfort him. He sounds like he has been an only cat all his life. Poor little soul.



I was just thinking of that - or moving him into the bedroom at night.
Apparently he has lived with another cat - but he really doesn't act like it.The problem with some rescues is not knowing if the original owner has told the truth about the adoptee....
Maybe the BBB will work her magic when he starts to calm down a little....Anyway I am about to grab a couple of hours sleep on the train....


----------



## Cindi

Clever, try not to judge him by the first couple of weeks. When I adopted Sabrina she would charge the door (closed door) hissing and spitting if another cat dared to come near her room. In a few weeks she would allow them to be in her presence (she was my alpha, all 6 pounds of her fluff) without reacting at all. She was never a big fan of the other cats as she preferred her people but she did accept that they were going to live there too. LOL If he is nose bumping you that is a really good sign. He will accept his new situation and probable be like Sabrina and prefer his people. I know it is worrisome when they don't fit in right away but I do think this old guy will come around. He just needs a bit of extra time.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Clever, try not to judge him by the first couple of weeks. When I adopted Sabrina she would charge the door (closed door) hissing and spitting if another cat dared to come near her room. In a few weeks she would allow them to be in her presence (she was my alpha, all 6 pounds of her fluff) without reacting at all. She was never a big fan of the other cats as she preferred her people but she did accept that they were going to live there too. LOL If he is nose bumping you that is a really good sign. He will accept his new situation and probable be like Sabrina and prefer his people. I know it is worrisome when they don't fit in right away but I do think this old guy will come around. He just needs a bit of extra time.



Thank you Cindi - that gives me some encouragement. I was thinking this morning about all the problems I initially had with Lupe and how a lot of people thought I should give up on him. He turned into an amazing, friendly cat and I hope Figgy will turn the same corner. He can take as much time as he likes but I would just like to be able to get a nights sleep


----------



## clevercat

O Hai Purrs Forum ladies!




He is out of the pen and sitting next to me on the cushion that hangs over the radiator (apparently all seventeen year old kittehs like a warm bottom  )
Figgy is still very growly but has let Phil stand right next to him, and has let Maia-Annabel walk up to him too. Yaay Figgy-Nose!


----------



## jenny70

Figgy is a handsome boy!  I'm glad to hear things are progressing well!  Hang in there, if anyone can handle this it's you!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## inspiredgem

He's so handsome and so fortunate to have found a home with you.  I'm sure all the love he must feel now will help him to settle in quickly.


----------



## cats n bags

Please put a kiss on the little Figgy Nose for me.  :kiss:

I think he has figured out that the digs are purty cushie in his new place.

I hope the little Butterbeans don't tell him about the bagel monster...


----------



## boxermom

Mr. Figgy is a very handsome gent. Yes, warm bottoms are best in January, especially for us older folks. Hope you get some rest!


----------



## Cindi

What a sweet old guy. My cats love to lay on the window sills above the radiators. Having him sit with you so quickly is amazing progress. I had no doubt you would work your magic on this one. He will be part of the family in no time.


----------



## poopsie

Hello Figgy!


All your aunties love you too! :kiss:


----------



## buzzytoes

Awww Figgy what a handsome guy you are!!!


----------



## clevercat

Woo hoo, I got some sleep! He only woke me up once. So I left him on the radiator cushion last night, with his pen door open....everyone else trooped into the bedroom with me anyway, so I wasn't too worried about a mass brawl breaking out. This morning he was asleep in the pen and back to being a growly, hissy boy - but it's the first time he has eaten since he got here so I'm taking that as a good sign.
He's making a list of the other cats as he meets them
Philip - tolerable, smells nice (he had a good long sniff of Phillip last night before teling him to clear off and leave him alone)
Gerbil - not sure yet, but think I could beat him in a fight.
Tommy - a bit of a threat (seriously. He's scared of my gentle, tiny little blond scrap)
Maia-Annabel - speechless. What IS she?
Murphy - my deadly enemy. Hopefully, these two will stay a distance from each other as last night, Murph made it very clear to the new boy that he is in charge (as if) and the new boy told him one step closer and he'd flatten him.
He has shown no interest in meeting Bear or Norton and they are ignoring him.
More photos later - though I have a feeling they will all be variations of Figgy sitting on the cushion over the radiator. He's back in position now like someone has glued him there......


----------



## poopsie

Oh the poor little old man. His whole world must seem so uncertain to him after the people he spent his entire life with are no longer a part of his world. I know he is in the best possible place a cat in his situation could be in, but my heart just aches for him. Please give him some extra hugs and chin scritches for me
I am so glad you were able to get some all deserved sleep!


----------



## poopsie

:devil: post averted


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Oh the poor little old man. His whole world must seem so uncertain to him after the people he spent his entire life with are no longer a part of his world. I know he is in the best possible place a cat in his situation could be in, but my heart just aches for him. Please give him some extra hugs and chin scritches for me
> I am so glad you were able to get some all deserved sleep!


 
I just gave him some Aunty poopsie scritchies - thank you!  I think, considering his heart must be broken, that he is doing amazingly well. Poor little man. I am finding it hard not to judge his owner for giving him up at this late stage in his life. I know I would do anything and everything to keep my cats with me - even when I was out of work a couple of years ago and it looked for a long time that I would lose my home, I had a back-up plan (one that was far from ideal for me, but the cats would've been safe and happy) that meant I would keep my cats. They're family. 
Remember the 'nip you gave them for Christmas? Figgy loves it! I've been sprinkling it everywhere he sits and he's been rolling around and creating slimy slug trails with it....
He can take as much time as he needs, hopefully he will come to love it here and he'll be happy again.
I'm going to buy him some treats and toys this afternon, and cooking some fish (ugh, the smell, I can't bear it) for his dinner - anything I can think of to help him relax.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> :devil: post averted


 
BBB said the Monsters were responsible....bwah ha ha!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I just gave him some Aunty poopsie scritchies - thank you!  I think, considering his heart must be broken, that he is doing amazingly well. Poor little man. I am finding it hard not to judge his owner for giving him up at this late stage in his life. I know I would do anything and everything to keep my cats with me - even when I was out of work a copule of years ago and it looked for a long time that I would lose my home, I had a back-up plan (one that was far from ideal for me, but the cats would've been safe and happy) that meant I would keep my cats. They're family.
> Remember the 'nip you gave them for Christmas? Figgy loves it! I've been sprinkling it everywhere he sits and he's been rolling around and creating slimy slug trails with it...
> He can take as much time as he needs, hopefully he will come to love it here and he'll be happy again.
> I'm going to buy him some treats and toys this afternon, and cooking some fish (ugh, the smell, I can't bear it) for his dinner - anything I can think of to help him relax.



Oh I am so glad that the 'nip is working! Mine do the sme thing......roll around in it until they are covered and the jump on the bed or furniture. But they enjoy it so I don't have the heart to yell at them........
You are much kinder than I cold be about not judging the people who would give up their companion of 17 years. Sending him lots of love and good vibes

Time for lights out here...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> BBB said the Monsters were responsible....bwah ha ha!



I just realized that the BBB is the only girl kitty in the bunch


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I just realized that the BBB is the only girl kitty in the bunch


 
*Aunty poopsie, ssshhhhhh! Ah am not havin' mah mama gettin' any stoopy ideas about 'doptin' another GIRL! *


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> *Aunty poopsie, ssshhhhhh! Ah am not havin' mah mama gettin' any stoopy ideas about 'doptin' another GIRL! *






:giggles:


----------



## dusty paws

Clever he is mighty handsome - glad to hear he's found a little nook of his own


----------



## buzzytoes

Glad to hear he is venturing out a little bit even if he still hates everyone. I still can't believe his people gave him up - did they at least cry when they left? I try not to judge but moving overseas is not really a good enough reason for me to give up an animal.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Glad to hear he is venturing out a little bit even if he still hates everyone. I still can't believe his people gave him up - did they at least cry when they left? I try not to judge but moving overseas is not really a good enough reason for me to give up an animal.


 
You know, I have heard so many excuses (lies) from people when they hand their pets over for rehoming....I wasn't there when Figaro was picked up, but the dates the owner was leaving, I believe they changed a lot - at one stage the day I adopted him was the day owner was supposed to be leaving - yet I had offered him a home the week before - owner failed to return the initial call and the last I heard, owner wasn't emigrating but rather going abroad for a year or so. I don't know. I wonder if this was less about moving and more about Figgy getting old, getting grumpy and being _very_ vocal.....
Ever since we rehomed a tiny black and white kitten to a woman who bought him back a fortnight later and asked to exchange him for a ginger one, like he was a pair of shoes and she'd changed her mind about colour.......I've kind of given up on people.
Anyway, good, good news from Mr Figgy-Nose! And time for everyone here to say 'I told you so'   He has decided he likes it here and he's going to stay. He and Phillip are making friends of each other, and the spitting has stopped, to be replaced by growls (a paw in the right direction, I think). I went out yesterday afternoon/evening and left Figlet on the radiator cushion, spent a lot of time worrying about that decision and if I would be coming home to a bloodbath - when I came home he was in the kitchen waiting for dinner to be served....with the rest of the family! He's already snuck in and grabbed a piece of my heart  I love him......
Photos, a little later, of the little ol' man and his new catnip mousie.....


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> You know, I have heard so many excuses (lies) from people when they hand their pets over for rehoming....I wasn't there when Figaro was picked up, but the dates the owner was leaving, I believe they changed a lot - at one stage the day I adopted him was the day owner was supposed to be leaving - yet I had offered him a home the week before - owner failed to return the initial call and the last I heard, owner wasn't emigrating but rather going abroad for a year or so. I don't know. I wonder if this was less about moving and more about Figgy getting old, getting grumpy and being _very_ vocal.....
> 
> *HA! I hope they get shoved aside when they are old and crotchety and no one wants them around*......
> 
> Ever since we rehomed a tiny black and white kitten to a woman who bought him back a fortnight later and asked to exchange him for a ginger one, like he was a pair of shoes and she'd changed her mind about colour.......I've kind of given up on people.
> 
> *I actually had a falling out with a good friend from high school over this sort of thing. They must have returned two or three dogs before they found the one that was 'just right'
> 
> * Anyway, good, good news from Mr Figgy-Nose! And time for everyone here to say 'I told you so'   He has decided he likes it here and he's going to stay. He and Phillip are making friends of each other, and the spitting has stopped, to be replaced by growls (a paw in the right direction, I think). I went out yesterday afternoon/evening and left Figlet on the radiator cushion, spent a lot of time worrying about that decision and if I would be coming home to a bloodbath - when I came home he was in the kitchen waiting for dinner to be served....with the rest of the family! He's already snuck in and grabbed a piece of my heart  I love him......
> Photos, a little later, of the little ol' man and his new catnip mousie.....



*So glad the little guy is coming around...........he may find that he likes being around a bunch of cats after all! *


----------



## clevercat

Lookit him, all snoodled up and sleepy on the radiator cushion.....
I am so glad I adopted him.


----------



## cats n bags

Yay for Figgy! I guess your crew has convinced him that you do not eat kitties for dinner, but actully fix some pretty tasty grub for them.

I would try to convince myself that Figgy's former person was trying to do the best thing for Figgy. At 17, a move to another country could have been pretty dangerous for the old man, even if it was just temporary. Some people would have just put him down instead of trying to find him a new home. Not many people would be willing to take in a senior cat.

We need more pictures please, even if it is just Figgy Nose toasting his buns on the radiator.


----------



## Cindi

I just LOVE a happy "I told you so".   He must be a smart old guy. It didn't take him any time at all to figure out he just hit the jackpot with his new family.


----------



## Lush Life

So happy for Figgy! I'm a complete sucker for kittens (I spend half the day on IBKC lol), but the the old men and grey ladies have a special place in my heart--in your tribe I quickly fell for Clarins and I felt a pang when he passed over the Bridge. But he sent you another growly, grumpy old guy to show the young ones how to be proper cats! This makes my heart smile


----------



## clevercat

^^^ Yes, I am also pretty sure Clarins sent him my way.....Here's Figgy, covered in 'nip and sleeping off the effects......


----------



## Cindi

LOL. What a sweet boy! I love when they are covered in catnip. Too funny.


----------



## poopsie

We call nip puddy dope around here. 

::::::::::cue Adele "Rolling in the Dope"......er .......Deep:::::::::::


----------



## boxermom

I'm so happy to read about his progress, which is quick, if you think about the huge change in his life. We've adopted dogs who were abused and/or abandoned and the fact that most of the cats and dogs can ever love or trust a human again tells me they have more ability to forgive than humans do. Really, I cry when I think of our dogs being left in an empty apartment, in a junk car, etc.  Some are forever stuck to our sides, not wanting to lose sight of us, and I understand that.

Continued best wishes to your kitteh family, clevercat, and you are indeed clever!


----------



## buzzytoes

So glad to hear Figgy is settling in. He has earned the right to be grumpy gus at 17 old man years and I'm sure he knows it. No doubt he will keep the other kids in line!


----------



## Lush Life

clevercat said:


> ^^^ Yes, I am also pretty sure Clarins sent him my way.....Here's Figgy, covered in 'nip and sleeping off the effects......
> 
> View attachment 1581684



Hah! Never too old to party . . . enjoy your rest, Signore Figaro


----------



## clevercat

So it's official - I have fallen in  with Mr figgy-Nose.
This morning, I had to clean his eye (he has a mild infection) and he was rolling around on his back, paws waving....le sigh....He isn't at the purry happy stage yet, but I think he is growing more content by the day.

A day in the life of.....
0100 Wake Mum up, wailing like a banshee
0110 Sleep
0215 - 0600 - repeat as above (although this is getting better as each evening passes)
0600 Breakfast - hurrah! Figgy loves his food - I was told he had a sensitive tummy, but he is ignoring vet food in favour of teh gushy stinky Felix food
0615 - 1300 sleep and birdwatching on the radiator cushion
1300 - snack time, hurrah!
1310 - 1800 nap time
1800 - dinner time - hurrah!
1815 - bedtime -  nap next to my new person, ignore all the other cats......

Time for another picture....I know it's just a variation of Figgy sleepin' on teh cushion, but he doesn't _do_ anything else!


----------



## Cindi

Such a sweet little face. He is getting there. Slowly but he is making progress. Keep up the good work Figgy.


----------



## buzzytoes

Well really why would he want to sleep anywhere other than a warm comfy place? Our old man can often be found sitting on top of a heater vent, and the other two have found a place in a doorway that gets some strange source of heat and they try to squish themselves in there together to suck up as much heat as they can. Then of course there is always laying on a human body to be warm as well.


----------



## dusty paws

what a sweet boy! again, clever, you are amazing.


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> So it's official - I have fallen in  with Mr figgy-Nose.
> This morning, I had to clean his eye (he has a mild infection) and he was rolling around on his back, paws waving....le sigh....He isn't at the purry happy stage yet, but I think he is growing more content by the day.
> 
> A day in the life of.....
> 0100 Wake Mum up, wailing like a banshee
> 0110 Sleep
> 0215 - 0600 - repeat as above (although this is getting better as each evening passes)
> 0600 Breakfast - hurrah! Figgy loves his food - I was told he had a sensitive tummy, but he is ignoring vet food in favour of teh gushy stinky Felix food
> 0615 - 1300 sleep and birdwatching on the radiator cushion
> 1300 - snack time, hurrah!
> 1310 - 1800 nap time
> 1800 - dinner time - hurrah!
> 1815 - bedtime - nap next to my new person, ignore all the other cats......
> 
> Time for another picture....I know it's just a variation of Figgy sleepin' on teh cushion, but he doesn't _do_ anything else!
> 
> View attachment 1582858


 
Aww, it probably feels like when I rest on a heating pad--it makes my old bones feel better. You've won the lottery, Mr. Figgy. Ms clevercat is there for you now.....no more people abandoning you.


----------



## inspiredgem

boxermom said:


> Aww, it probably feels like when I rest on a heating pad--it makes my old bones feel better. *You've won the lottery, Mr. Figgy.* Ms clevercat is there for you now.....no more people abandoning you.



Agreed!


----------



## clevercat

He's even started eating his dinner on teh radiator cushion! You know, at seventeen years old, I think he deserves all the little luxuries I can give him. He is furious at the moment, as Phil has grabbed the best space over the radiator - just looked over and they were taking part in a staring competition.....Figgy won, of course!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> He's even started eating his dinner on teh radiator cushion! You know, at seventeen years old, I think he deserves all the little luxuries I can give him. He is furious at the moment, as Phil has grabbed the best space over the radiator - just looked over and they were taking part in a staring competition.....Figgy won, of course!


 
It sounds like you need to make a bigger shelf for the top of the radiator.


----------



## poopsie

So happy to hear of his progress


----------



## Cindi

It's even warmer if you have another cat to cuddle with Figgy. Just a thought. 





clevercat said:


> He's even started eating his dinner on teh radiator cushion! You know, at seventeen years old, I think he deserves all the little luxuries I can give him. He is furious at the moment, as Phil has grabbed the best space over the radiator - just looked over and they were taking part in a staring competition.....Figgy won, of course!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> It's even warmer if you have another cat to cuddle with Figgy. Just a thought.


 
I'm so looking forward to that day - if it ever happens!  I think Phil wants to be friends - Figgy is just playing hard to get for now. We've just had a snuggle and he's been belly up having a tummy rub..... 
He's getting there, one paw at a time.....


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> I'm so looking forward to that day - if it ever happens!  I think Phil wants to be friends - Figgy is just playing hard to get for now. We've just had a snuggle and he's been belly up having a tummy rub.....
> He's getting there, one paw at a time.....


 
I know about dogs, you know about cats. With a dog, a belly up for a rub means they really trust you because they are in such a vulnerable position. Is it the same with a cat? Of course they can move more quickly than a dog so maybe it's not exactly the same, but I see it as a wonderfully positive sign.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I know about dogs, you know about cats. With a dog, a belly up for a rub means they really trust you because they are in such a vulnerable position. Is it the same with a cat? Of course they can move more quickly than a dog so maybe it's not exactly the same, but I see it as a wonderfully positive sign.


 
I think it pretty much depends on the cat - Murphy does that, my Clyde used to as well - and I learned the hard way that a belly rub for either of those could end up with me missing a few layers of skin 
On the other hand, Tommy, Bear, Norton and Figgy love a good tummy-scritch....I think it means they feel secure - when they lay like that.

Figaro slept through the night! First time since he got here - I believe the little ol' man is  beginning to feel at home.....


----------



## clevercat

It's one week since ol' grumpy gus joined the family.... Figaro is still very growly with everyone except Phil - he isn't exactly friends with Phillip but is less hissy with him than with anyone else.
Anyway - two things, Figgy has moved from the radiator to the chair next my laptop (so he can supervise my work and make sure I'm not hanging out too much on TPF) during the day - and last night, I reached out, half-asleep, to stroke whoever was stretchified out at my side - and it was Figgy-Nose! Sleeping on my bed, after only one week. Yaay us!
Here is today's photo update.




Isn't he a cutie-pie?


----------



## Cindi

That is so awesome!!! Such a smart kitty. He has figured out all the best spots already and really loves his mommy.  Enjoy your life Figgy. You couldn't have found a better home.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> ]It's even warmer if you have another cat to cuddle with Figgy.[/B] Just a thought.


 
Figaro listened to his Aunty Cindi 
Not the best photo ever, but this is the first time he has shared teh radiator cushion with his nearly-best-friend....


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> It's one week since ol' grumpy gus joined the family.... Figaro is still very growly with everyone except Phil - he isn't exactly friends with Phillip but is less hissy with him than with anyone else.
> Anyway - two things, Figgy has moved from the radiator to the chair next my laptop (so he can supervise my work and make sure I'm not hanging out too much on TPF) during the day - and last night, I reached out, half-asleep, to stroke whoever was stretchified out at my side - and it was Figgy-Nose! Sleeping on my bed, after only one week. Yaay us!
> Here is today's photo update.
> 
> View attachment 1585970
> 
> 
> Isn't he a cutie-pie?


 
Maybe next week he will be sleeping under the covers with his head on the pillow and his little figgy nose on your chin.


----------



## Cindi

YAY! Their behinds are touching. SOOOOO happy Figgy found a friend. It is so nice when everyone is happy.


----------



## boxermom

He's making amazing progress! I'm so proud of you, Figgy! It's hard to trust again.


----------



## poopsie

boxermom said:


> He's making amazing progress! I'm so proud of you, Figgy! *It's hard to trust again*.



Ain't _that_ the truth!


----------



## clevercat

Lookit the little ol' man!
He is now comfortable to stand with some of the other cats at extra-snack time (one thing about working from home, as I have been the past few days - I am making constant snack-runs to the kitchen - for the cats, not me!  )
Left to right
Gerbil, Tommy, Phillip and Figgy-Nose


----------



## Cindi

He fits right in! You have such a wonderful family.


----------



## buzzytoes

I love Phillip's marking on his head - it looks like an awareness ribbon!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> I love Phillip's marking on his head - it looks like an awareness ribbon!


----------



## boxermom

What a great photo of *the guys*.


----------



## poopsie

I  that picture!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Maybe next week he will be sleeping under the covers with his head on the pillow and his little figgy nose on your chin.


 
Better than that, Figaro slept _on_ me last night! Like a sturdy little black and white tank - when he first climbed up, he head butted and eskimo-kissed me, then the purring started - only the second time he has purred since he arrived. I really feel he was telling me he's happy and that he has accepted me as his person. What a sweetie-pie.....


----------



## poopsie

Oh I am so happy (for both of you) that Figgy is settling in. I think that he must feel that yours is a happy cat place-----probably even better than the home he came from.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Better than that, Figaro slept _on_ me last night! Like a sturdy little black and white tank - when he first climbed up, he head butted and eskimo-kissed me, then the purring started - only the second time he has purred since he arrived. I really feel he was telling me he's happy and that he has accepted me as his person. What a sweetie-pie.....


 
Awwww  

One of the best things about cold winter mornings is waking up at the bottom of the cat pile. So toasty and warm.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Awwww
> 
> One of the best things about cold winter mornings is waking up at the bottom of the cat pile. So toasty and warm.


 
So true.....I woke up this morning with all eight cats in a multi-cat pile up on the bed......and ignoring all the hissing and grouchiness about who had the best spot, it was actually quite nice......


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> So true.....I woke up this morning with all eight cats in a multi-cat pile up on the bed......and ignoring all the hissing and grouchiness about who had the best spot, it was actually quite nice......


 
LOL---I have this picture in my head...................


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> So true.....I woke up this morning with all eight cats in a multi-cat pile up on the bed......and ignoring all the hissing and grouchiness about who had the best spot, it was actually quite nice......


 
multi cat pile up.. that should be a cartoon!  so glad to hear the good news about Figgy.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> So true.....I woke up this morning with all eight cats in a multi-cat pile up on the bed......and ignoring all the hissing and grouchiness about who had the best spot, it was actually quite nice......





Eight cats----I am totally jealous. I was shocked to see all five of my indoor cats in the bed at the same time last night. I can only imagine snuggling with eight


----------



## Cindi

Perfection! That didn't take long at all. Figgy is an especially smart kitty.






clevercat said:


> Better than that, Figaro slept _on_ me last night! Like a sturdy little black and white tank - when he first climbed up, he head butted and eskimo-kissed me, then the purring started - only the second time he has purred since he arrived. I really feel he was telling me he's happy and that he has accepted me as his person. What a sweetie-pie.....


----------



## inspiredgem

clevercat said:


> Better than that, Figaro slept _on_ me last night! Like a sturdy little black and white tank - when he first climbed up, he head butted and eskimo-kissed me, then the purring started - only the second time he has purred since he arrived. I really feel he was telling me he's happy and that he has accepted me as his person. What a sweetie-pie.....



This just warms my heart!  I'm so happy that Figaro is part of your adorable cat family.


----------



## clevercat

I'll post photos soon - but a little Figaro update, now that he has been here all of two weeks - he spent Monday evening snuggled into me on the sofa. _All _evening, squished up into a little purry ball by my side... As he settles, I can see his character beginning to come through. He is soooo happy and content now, a far cry from the hissing, screeching, spitting ball of fear that landed on my doorstep a fortnight ago. Figgy loves catnip, fuzzy toys, honey roast ham, chicken and teh gushy cat food (so much for having a delicate tummy - I wonder if, at his old home, he was just stressed and realised he wasn't wanted?). He loves the radiator cushion but hates sharing it with anyone. He likes Phillip and is beginning to warm to Team Butterbean (no surprise there - resistance to their cuteness is futile).
As for me, I adore him. It's like he's been sent to help me deal with all the grief of the past months....


----------



## poopsie

You are a very lucky man Figgy. Poor little fellow.........you may be right that this is the first time in his life that he knows what true unconditional love really is. 

Can't wait to see more pictures of himself!


----------



## dusty paws

and lots of snuggles from Rosie and I.


----------



## cats n bags

Yay Figgy Nose!

The little old man hit the jackpot when he followed you home. 

If he was an only child, it may be quite the adjustment to have a whole litter of kitties to talk to now.


----------



## boxermom

clevercat, you worked your kitteh magic again. They know they are loved and respond to it while keeping their own personalities. Even I am surprised at how quickly he's feeling at home with you, though I know from your previous posts that you are a special animal whisperer.


----------



## clevercat

Figgy is annoyed that the youngsters have taken over his radiator cushion. 




So this afternoon, I've positioned his carrier in front of a small fan heater, filled it with soft fleecy blankies, and Figaro has made himself a warm nap spot.
 my boy!




And I've just ordered him a scratching barrel that is a little taller than his radiator cushion and has three little hidey-holes inside it. This way he can see out the window and keep warm, without worrying one of the other cats has swiped his favourite place. Yaay, me. _Such_ a good cat mama!LOL


----------



## poopsie

You certainly are! 

sigh.......everyone looks so cozy


----------



## Cindi

They obviously have you VERY well trained. LOL


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Figgy is annoyed that the youngsters have taken over his radiator cushion.
> 
> View attachment 1596026
> 
> 
> So this afternoon, I've positioned his carrier in front of a small fan heater, filled it with soft fleecy blankies, and Figaro has made himself a warm nap spot.
> my boy!
> 
> View attachment 1596027
> 
> 
> And I've just ordered him a scratching barrel that is a little taller than his radiator cushion and has three little hidey-holes inside it. This way he can see out the window and keep warm, without worrying one of the other cats has swiped his favourite place. Yaay, me. _Such_ a good cat mama!LOL


 
It seems pretty obvious to me that you need to call a plumber to have additional radiators installed in your house. 

I have a laundry hamper in front of a heat vent in my bathroom. It seems to be a pretty popular spot when the furnace kicks on. Stinky loves it, but Peeper is a bit chunky and has caused the lid to collapse and dump her into the basket.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> It seems pretty obvious to me that you need to call a plumber to have additional radiators installed in your house.
> 
> I have a laundry hamper in front of a heat vent in my bathroom. It seems to be a pretty popular spot when the furnace kicks on. Stinky loves it, but Peeper is a bit chunky and has caused the lid to collapse and dump her into the basket.


 
 I am hoping this new barrel - thingie I have ordered is going to be strong enough to hold my chunky boys.....
I got several radiator beds a while ago, spent ages  as I tried to put them up  - all of them ignored in favour of 'the special cushion'. So far, today alone, everyone but Norton (too chubby to climb up there) has laid there at some time or other....even the blind Bear can find his way up. He's there at the moment, which means Figgy has spread himself across the whole of the sofa and I am banished to the floor cushions.....


----------



## coconutsboston

Sorry for the belated congrats!  Thank you for adopting!


----------



## clevercat

Look who I found huntin' around on the kitchen counter top this morning.....




Such a cutie.....


----------



## clevercat

Figgy's in a photogenic mood this morning....a couple more shots of my handsome man


----------



## laurel234

clevercat said:


> I'll post photos soon - but a little Figaro update, now that he has been here all of two weeks - he spent Monday evening snuggled into me on the sofa. _All _evening, squished up into a little purry ball by my side... As he settles, I can see his character beginning to come through. He is soooo happy and content now, a far cry from the hissing, screeching, spitting ball of fear that landed on my doorstep a fortnight ago. Figgy loves catnip, fuzzy toys, honey roast ham, chicken and teh gushy cat food (so much for having a delicate tummy - I wonder if, at his old home, he was just stressed and realised he wasn't wanted?). He loves the radiator cushion but hates sharing it with anyone. He likes Phillip and is beginning to warm to Team Butterbean (no surprise there - resistance to their cuteness is futile).
> As for me, I adore him. It's like he's been sent to help me deal with all the grief of the past months....



 aww you have a heart of gold. i love snuggly pets! figaro is lucky to have you, and i'm so glad he's able to help heal your broken heart.


----------



## boxermom

He poses very nicely. So he's really getting to know his forever home with you and the other kittehs. Such a handsome boy! He sure doesn't look 17.


----------



## oggers86

He is so adorable and 17 is such a great age. Lets hope it continues to his 20s 

I am sure he can put Team BB into place if they get too rowdy for his liking!


----------



## clevercat

This afternoon, I was curled up on the sofa - and Figaro climbed up into my neck and shoulders, purring his head off,before falling asleep on me for the next couple of hours. *sigh*


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Figgy's in a photogenic mood this morning....a couple more shots of my handsome man
> 
> View attachment 1598506
> 
> 
> View attachment 1598507





What a handsome man 



I must confess.........I don't know what it is but I am fascinated by Phillip. There is just something about that face


----------



## dusty paws

what gorgeous eyes!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> What a handsome man
> 
> 
> 
> *I must confess.........I don't know what it is but I am fascinated by Phillip. There is just something about that face*


 
He has such an old-fashioned look, doesn't he? Moar Phillip photos needed, perhaps?


----------



## MarneeB

clevercat said:


> Figgy's in a photogenic mood this morning....a couple more shots of my handsome man
> 
> View attachment 1598506
> 
> 
> View attachment 1598507


 

I'm usually more of a dog person but this is a gorgeous cat! I love his face!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> He has such an old-fashioned look, doesn't he? Moar Phillip photos needed, perhaps?


 
Moar Phillip an' Murphy an' Figgy an'  well EVERYBODY


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> He has such an old-fashioned look, doesn't he? Moar Phillip photos needed, perhaps?





cats n bags said:


> Moar Phillip an' Murphy an' Figgy an'  well EVERYBODY


----------



## clevercat

*MOAR *photos!

Figgy-Nose and Norton, doing their second favourite thing (the first being eating, of course )






Murphy, wearing a surly expression....this is the new Fort I got them this week. Murph doesn't like to share. Or to be disturbed, as you can see from teh look on his face.






And my little Phillip, looking all cute an' innocent....


----------



## boxermom

Awww, thanks for the pix. What strides Figgy has made!


----------



## cats n bags

They are all very handsome boys, but I have a horrible crush on Mr. Murphy.  

I need to figure out how to download him to that little door on my 'pooter...

Does he like snow?


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Awww, thanks for the pix. What strides Figgy has made!


 
He has, hasn't he! He's only been here three weeks. I'm so proud of the way he has settled in after what must've been a terrible upheaval for him....
It's funny how talkative and shouty he is, too. If he loses sight of me for too long, he starts shouting, 'NEW PERSON! NEW PERSON! WHERE _ARE_ YOU, NEW PERSON? I CAN'T SEE YOU' until I go to him and give him a chin scritchy..... 
I'm working from home today and had a conference call with the MD this morning and Figaro yelled his head off all the way through it. Apparently he wanted a piece of honey roast ham from the fridge and was not best pleased I couldn't jump up and get it immediately.....


----------



## poopsie

I was hot for Murphy too but now I am a Phil phan! :kiss:


so glad that Figgy is happy in his truly forever home


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> They are all very handsome boys, but I have a horrible crush on Mr. Murphy.
> 
> I need to figure out how to download him to that little door on my 'pooter...
> 
> Does he like snow?


 
*What??? A crush?? Can't say I blame you.....I am rather special.*








poopsie2 said:


> I was hot for Murphy too but now I am a Phil phan! :kiss:
> 
> 
> so glad that Figgy is happy in his truly forever home


 
And a little Phillip shot, just for his Aunty poopsie.....


----------



## cats n bags

O.M.G. 

Murphy sent me a reply with a picture of his handsomness!!! 



clevercat said:


> *What??? A crush?? Can't say I blame you.....I am rather special.*
> 
> View attachment 1604108


----------



## dusty paws

Kittehs!!!!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> O.M.G.
> 
> Murphy sent me a reply with a picture of his handsomness!!!
> 
> *How you doin'?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a flirt, that boy....


----------



## poopsie

Ooooohhhhh lookit all da beefcake! 


Such handsome fellows.............how do you stand it?!?!?


----------



## Cindi

I'm in love with every single one of them but I think Phillip (Tommy's cousin across the pond) is my favorite. Of course I just love Figgy too. He must be so happy in his forever place.


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> I'm in love with every single one of them but I think Phillip (Tommy's cousin across the pond) is my favorite. Of course I just love Figgy too. He must be so happy in his forever place.




Hey! Phil is* minemineallmine 



*besides.....if he is Tommy's cousin that makes it ummmmmm...........how do I put it  let me see...................:wondering............................... let's just say it is


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> He has, hasn't he! He's only been here three weeks. I'm so proud of the way he has settled in after what must've been a terrible upheaval for him....
> *It's funny how talkative and shouty he is, too. If he loses sight of me for too long, he starts shouting, 'NEW PERSON! NEW PERSON! WHERE ARE YOU, NEW PERSON? I CAN'T SEE YOU' until I go to him and give him a chin scritchy*.....
> I'm working from home today and had a conference call with the MD this morning and Figaro yelled his head off all the way through it. Apparently he wanted a piece of honey roast ham from the fridge and was not best pleased I couldn't jump up and get it immediately.....


 
This reminds me of our bestest rescue boy, Sam, who was abandoned in a repo car. We're lucky the cops or repo guy didn't shoot him. He was so afraid of being left again that he always had to have one of us in his sight or hearing or he would get up and chase us down. 

I can picture Figgy *talking*. Pets are better than tv.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> cats n bags said:
> 
> 
> 
> O.M.G.
> 
> Murphy sent me a reply with a picture of his handsomness!!!
> 
> *How you doin'?*
> 
> View attachment 1604147
> 
> 
> Such a flirt, that boy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 pictures in the same day...I musta died and gone to heaven.
Click to expand...


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I'm in love with every single one of them but I think Phillip (Tommy's cousin across the pond) is my favorite. Of course I just love Figgy too. He must be so happy in his forever place.


 


poopsie2 said:


> Hey! Phil is* minemineallmine *
> 
> 
> 
> besides.....if he is Tommy's cousin that makes it ummmmmm...........how do I put it  let me see...................:wondering............................... let's just say it is


 
*Are teh ladies fightin' over me, Mummy? Really?*




And who could blame you - look at this little cutie-pie. Excuse his mucky eyes, took this before the daily eye-clean-up and drops routine......


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> *Are teh ladies fightin' over me, Mummy? Really?*
> 
> View attachment 1604870
> 
> 
> And who could blame you - look at this little cutie-pie. Excuse his mucky eyes, took this before the daily eye-clean-up and drops routine......





That face! I wish i could do Photoshop---I would love to put a monocle and bowler on him. Such a dignified old soul


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> That face! I wish i could do Photoshop---I would love to put a monocle and bowler on him. *Such a dignified old soul*


 
Hmmmm......'Dignified' is not the word you would've chosen had you seen Phillip twenty minutes ago. Once again, he ate his breakfast so fast that he power-puked it straight back up, all over the carpet. Put me right off my own breakfast, anyway!


----------



## poopsie

I still luvs him even if he is yarky


----------



## madamefifi

Wow I'm late but no less reduced to mush by your new little guy, Clever! And good on you for opening your apparently bottomless heart to a kitty in need in spite of the tough year you've had.


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> Wow I'm late but no less reduced to mush by your new little guy, Clever! And good on you for opening your apparently bottomless heart to a kitty in need in spite of the tough year you've had.


 
Here's another photo  - comes with a mushiness guarantee 
Figlet, last night, on his radiator cushion, after an excellent dinner of raw meat....I think he's smiling.




It's been hard, though, this weekend. I miss Colin so much, and the grief isn't going anywhere. Tomorrow it will be three months since the horrible day he passed. I don't remember feeling this level of grief before. I suppose because he was still a baby and I thought we would have years together.....


----------



## poopsie

Awwwwwww......lookit that Figgy-Nose! 


((((((((((Colin & Clever))))))))))


----------



## clevercat

Today's pawtrait....for a change, Figgy is awake


----------



## clevercat

This is so exciting.....Tommy an' Figgy bird-watching together.
My Tommy is such a sweet boy - when he first jumped up, Figgy hissed and gave him a nip. Tommy, however, is made of Strong Stuff. He just snuggled in so close that old grumpy gus had no choice but to snuggle back......


----------



## dusty paws

Yayyyyy snugly kittehs!


----------



## Cindi

Awwwwww. The older guys seem to accept the younger ones with little problem. After a quick nip or swat to show who's in charge they cuddle right up. Of course it doesn't hurt that Tommy is so fluffy and warm. Such a happy pic.


----------



## poopsie

Great pictures!!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

I need 'Please let clevercat adopt her' thoughts and wishes, please....
I am pretty sure I will be turned down but I have just seen a very, very elderly cat with failing eyesight up for adoption on one of the clinic's rescue pages. As soon as I saw the photo, it was like looking into Annabel's eyes. I want to adopt this cat so much!
Cindi's Tommy had the 'Keep Him' campaign - I now need a 'Please let her like other cats and let CC adopt her' campaign. 
I've just sent the email. Wish me luck!


----------



## dusty paws

crossing my toes clever!


----------



## Cindi

You are SUCH a wonderful person how could they possibly say no to you?? I doubt this poor little girl has any other interested adopters. "Let CC adopt her and everything go well" campaign is now active! How soon will you know? Do you have a pic of Annabel Eyes?






clevercat said:


> I need 'Please let clevercat adopt her' thoughts and wishes, please....
> I am pretty sure I will be turned down but I have just seen a very, very elderly cat with failing eyesight up for adoption on one of the clinic's rescue pages. As soon as I saw the photo, it was like looking into Annabel's eyes. I want to adopt this cat so much!
> Cindi's Tommy had the 'Keep Him' campaign - I now need a 'Please let her like other cats and let CC adopt her' campaign.
> I've just sent the email. Wish me luck!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> You are SUCH a wonderful person how could they possibly say no to you?? I doubt this poor little girl has any other interested adopters. "Let CC adopt her and everything go well" campaign is now active! How soon will you know? Do you have a pic of Annabel Eyes?


 
I do, but I noticed it has a copyright thingie in the corner and I don't want to be sued! Let me see if I can describe her.....she looks very, very old (like Annabel was when she came to me). She is a mainly grey/black tabby with a white tummy and a pink nose. She was found wandering the streets - maybe she was just lost, they've been looking for her owner (why don't more people microchip!!!) but nobody has come forward. Things like that make me remember Annabel who was found,almost dead, at the bottom of somebody's garden. I really, really want to adopt this cat (and I think I know her name already!)...... and I am going to be very if I don't get my own way. 
I'm not sure when I will find out - a couple of days, I suppose.....a couple of loooooonng days.....


----------



## poopsie

Oh I hope you get her!!!!!


gethergethergethergethergethergethergethergethergether


----------



## Cindi

A couple of days???? How are we supposed to survive that long???


----------



## oscarlilytc

Why would they turn you down????:wondering  You are the perfect cat mummy!!  

I thought they would be beating your door down, begging you to take her!!


----------



## boxermom

Yes, why would any rescue group turn you down????  I'm on board with the *let CC adopt again*.


----------



## clevercat

I  haven't  heard  anything 
I will give it until Friday morning and then I'll call them. I don't know...they said in her ad she is very frail - I know I'm setting myself up for another broken heart but I really feel she needs me. Keep the 'adopt her' thoughts coming, please!


----------



## poopsie

gethergethergethergethergethergethergethergethergethergethergethergethergether


----------



## Cindi

callclevercallclevercallclevercallclevercallclevercallclever



If she is frail that is even more reason to get her into a loving home. At least she can spend her last months (years) comfortable and loved. They will call you. She is supposed to be with you I can just tell.


----------



## clevercat

OK - so I read her listing again and noticed it says, 'if her owner cannot be found, she will be looking for a special indoor-only home'
So perhaps I shouldn't feel bad they haven't called me yet.....


----------



## clevercat

Meanwhile - somebody has approached me about adopting a kitten whose siblings all died at birth. What questions should I ask before I consider this? Other than why they passed away. I feel bad for this poor little guy (or girl, his current people can't tell yet.)....


----------



## clevercat

I had an email....apparently Annabel-Eyes has found a new home already. Happy for her, but highly disappointed for me.......


----------



## poopsie

Oh noes----I am so sorry that she won't be coming to stay with you ......... Bless her heart------I am so glad that she found a home so quickly though. There are so many that don't 
If it is meant to be, it will happen. DBF is always there to remind me that I can't save them all, much as I would like to--------gotta share teh kitteh wealth


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Oh noes----I am so sorry that she won't be coming to stay with you ......... Bless her heart------I am so glad that she found a home so quickly though. There are so many that don't
> If it is meant to be, it will happen. DBF is always there to remind me that I can't save them all, much as I would like to--------gotta share teh kitteh wealth



Ha - that's just like me! Even the owner of the rescue centre tells me I need to be reined in sometimes. I want to save all of them, and the Special Needs and the oldies - well, I just can't resist.
I'm glad she has found a home and as Maia-Annabel has just pointed out, one girl kitteh is plenty and she will only allow me to adopt more boys....


----------



## Cindi

I'm glad she found a home. That just means fate is keeping you available for someone special.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I'm glad she found a home. That just means fate is keeping you available for someone special.



You may be right.... I am going to see that kitten tomorrow. He is a tiny six week old scrap and I can't wait!
Good thoughts please!


----------



## Cindi

You got it. Sending good thoughts for little Scrappy to be yours. 





clevercat said:


> You may be right.... I am going to see that kitten tomorrow. He is a tiny six week old scrap and I can't wait!
> Good thoughts please!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> You got it. Sending good thoughts for little Scrappy to be yours.


 
Thank you!
I go to meet him in an hour or so.....and then, if I am going to adopt him, we will have a three week wait....
Any interest in a few itteh bitteh kitteh photos when I get back?


----------



## poopsie

kitteh!!!!!!!


----------



## Cindi

Nah....You know how much we dislike pics here. 


Kitteh pics!!!!! 3 weeks????!!!!!!! Hurry back.






clevercat said:


> Thank you!
> I go to meet him in an hour or so.....and then, if I am going to adopt him, we will have a three week wait....
> Any interest in a few itteh bitteh kitteh photos when I get back?


----------



## clevercat

Woo-hoo, I am allowed to adopt him!
He's so teeny-tiny, six weeks old tomorrow, eating solids now and using teh tray like a big boy.....
I'll be back later with photos.


----------



## Cindi

YAY!!!!! Did he tell you his name yet? Can't wait to see the little guy.  





clevercat said:


> Woo-hoo, I am allowed to adopt him!
> He's so teeny-tiny, six weeks old tomorrow, eating solids now and using teh tray like a big boy.....
> I'll be back later with photos.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## dusty paws

Waaaahooo!


----------



## clevercat

So, here he is!

He's so tiny-tiny *(an' cute - don't forget to tell the people how cute ah am)* and cute.
Here he is as a three week old,




the photos underneath are the pictures I took yesterday.


----------



## poopsie

Oh snap! Lookit the little fluffer nutter!


----------



## madamefifi

Agggggghhhhhh!! Kitten addiction in the Red Zone!!! That lil ball of fluff is gonna shake things up at your house for sure! I am soooooo jealous. Love me a kitten, I do!  Ten is our ( translation: my husband's) limit but by God I love having a kitten around.


----------



## clevercat

Phil is in a very affectionate mood this morning......:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> Agggggghhhhhh!! Kitten addiction in the Red Zone!!! That lil ball of fluff is gonna shake things up at your house for sure! I am soooooo jealous. Love me a kitten, I do! Ten is our ( translation: my husband's) limit but by God I love having a kitten around.


 
I think ten will really have to be my limit, too (which means I still have a vacancy.....).
I could quite easily become one of those Cat Hoarder ladies......


----------



## Lush Life

clevercat said:


> So, here he is!
> 
> He's so tiny-tiny *(an' cute - don't forget to tell the people how cute ah am)* and cute.
> Here he is as a three week old,
> 
> View attachment 1617108
> 
> 
> the photos underneath are the pictures I took yesterday.



AGGH! Blue-eyed baby bear cub! Look at the teeny tiny bunny wumpkins! Sigh . . . unfortunately, two is my DH's limit, but seeing itty bitties always tests my resolve . . .


----------



## Cindi

Oh my! He is adorable! I can't wait to watch this little guy grow up.


----------



## Cindi

Good morning baby boy. Nose bumps and kisses and ear scritches and petting for you!  Cousin Tommy says Hi! 






clevercat said:


> Phil is in a very affectionate mood this morning......:kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1617190


----------



## boxermom

OMG, here we go!!! Can't wait to see the new kitteh!


----------



## dusty paws

Omg ball of fluff!
Hi Phil!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Phil is in a very affectionate mood this morning......:kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1617190


----------



## boxermom

He belongs on my Cute Overload calendar. Adorable! The paws are so cute


----------



## clevercat

A little Figaro update. He has now been here for five weeks. He met the cat sitter for the first time on Monday, apparently he wasn't too impressed to begin with. She said there was a lot of shouting (Figaro, because he is going deaf, speaks very loudly indeed...) about, 'WHERE'S MY PERSON? YOU'RE NOT MY PERSON! WHAT HAVE YOU DONE WITH MY PERSON?'  but that once he'd been given second helpings of his favourite food, he settled down....
What I really want to post about is just how much of a lap cat he has become. He has a routine. Every time I sit on the sofa, wherever he is, he jumps down and climbs into my lap, both paws around my neck, chin in my collar bone. He could spend hours there....
The other thing that makes me laugh - he is so much like Sheldon from The Big Bang Theory. If anyone sits on the radiator cushion and Figaro notices them, Figgy is right over there, standing over them until they move. You can almost hear him saying, 'You're in my spot.'
I'm so, so glad I adopted him. It makes me smile just to look at that little black and white face......


----------



## poopsie

Awwwwww.....little Fig the cuddle bug

Isn't it nice to be loved?


----------



## dusty paws

aww clever! he sounds so sweet


----------



## Cindi

Such a wonderful update. He REALLY loves his person. Happy cats make me happy too.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> So, here he is!
> 
> He's so tiny-tiny *(an' cute - don't forget to tell the people how cute ah am)* and cute.
> Here he is as a three week old,
> 
> View attachment 1617108
> 
> 
> the photos underneath are the pictures I took yesterday.


 
So now we have the CBB (Cocoa Butter Bean) to go with PBB and BBB! 

He is going to be a good-lookin' guy when he grows up.


----------



## boxermom

I love how you discern and describe their individual personalities. They truly communicate with you. Figgy sounds so funny. The new little one will be in heaven with your kitteh family.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> So now we have the CBB (Cocoa Butter Bean) to go with PBB and BBB!
> 
> He is going to be a good-lookin' guy when he grows up.


 
 Team Bean, just going from strength to strength.....


----------



## clevercat

Look at teh little ol' guy, looking all come-hithery......




And now look at the little dot of contented drool as he curled into my arms last night.....




*sigh*


----------



## poopsie

Figaro Figaro Fiiiiiiiiiiigaaaaarooooooo


little slobber puss


----------



## Cindi

Nothing says I love you like contented drool    LOL


----------



## clevercat

And I came home with all the groceries this morning, dropped them in the hallway to say hi to Norton and Bear (lazy toads are always glued to my bed , I think Bear's idea of Heaven would be for me to move the litter tray up there next to him.....) and did a double take. Figaro was laying between them, fast asleep. First time that's ever happened. Big, big strides from such an old grouch!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> And I came home with all the groceries this morning, dropped them in the hallway to say hi to Norton and Bear (lazy toads are always glued to my bed , I think Bear's idea of Heaven would be for me to move the litter tray up there next to him.....) and did a double take. Figaro was laying between them, fast asleep. First time that's ever happened. Big, big strides from such an old grouch!


 
I think that "old grouch" was just an act to make sure he didn't get sent home with the wrong person.


----------



## boxermom

cats n bags said:


> I think that "old grouch" was just an act to make sure he didn't get sent home with the wrong person.


 
I think you're onto him lol! He's fitting in just fine, isn't he? Love that pic with contented drool.


----------



## clevercat

Twelve more sleeps until teh arrival of teh Itteh Bitteh Kitteh! His foster person says he has the biggest appetite she has ever seen in a kitten.....he'll fit right in here


----------



## clevercat

This morning, I sent a Figgy update over to the Charity that rehomed him with me.
And it seems a very demanding 19 year old may also be joining our family very soon....


----------



## Cindi

Details, details!!!!





clevercat said:


> This morning, I sent a Figgy update over to the Charity that rehomed him with me.
> And it seems a very demanding 19 year old may also be joining our family very soon....


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Details, details!!!!


 
Just waiting to find out. If it is who I think it is, he is about to land with his paws in the butter (our vet uses this expression whenever she meets any of my cats. I think it's cute...LOL) for the first time in his life.....poor little man.


----------



## poopsie

OOhhhhh...I love the old kittehs! Kittenz are cute and all but boy howdy do they wear me out.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> OOhhhhh...I love the old kittehs! Kittenz are cute and all but boy howdy do they wear me out.


 
And if this works out, I'll be taking on a 19 year old and a nine week old in the same week. Imagine. I think I'll stock up on wine right now.....


----------



## poopsie

Ay yi yi!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Just waiting to find out. If it is who I think it is, he is about to land with his paws in the butter (our vet uses this expression whenever she meets any of my cats. I think it's cute...LOL) for the first time in his life.....poor little man.


 
So....

If the new old guy has butter on his toes...

and you put salt on his tail...

would he taste like popcorn when you kiss him on the head?


----------



## boxermom

Are these (Figgy and the 19 yr old) the oldest cats you've adopted, cc? It's quite the challenge but you have those cat whisperer powers that make it all work somehow.


----------



## dusty paws

^ i know, i'm jealous... i'd love to adopt another feline friend but not so sure how rosie would react


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Are these (Figgy and the 19 yr old) the oldest cats you've adopted, cc? It's quite the challenge but you have those cat whisperer powers that make it all work somehow.


 
My oldest was one of the feline loves of my life, even though we had only seventeen months together. Annabel was twenty five when I adopted her, blind, almost dead from dehydration. She spent the first few months on my bed, like an empress (I look at Maia-Annabel now and their characteristics are so, so similar it's like Annabel returned to me as a kitten), eating cooked chicken fed by hand and drinking homemade chicken broth...she grew into such a cuddlebug as she relaxed and realised she was safe. Annabel died two days after my birthday last year (there's a thread about her here) - I think she held on for me....
My rather rambling point is, when it comes to rescuing,and I think you are the same, *boxermom*, age is the very last thing I look at. I would never, ever turn down a cat because he/she is too old - it makes me so sad, that when these seniors were kittens they were probably loved and adored...and then the novelty wore off and they were discarded like trash. They deserve to end their days here at peace, and safe, and happy.
 *steps off teh soapbox*
Anyway. I emailed the Charity yesterday evening to find out some more about the 19 year old - my only concern is that he/she should have lived with cats before. Anything else, I can take care of.
Fingers crossed!
Editing - I've had a response to my email. Apparently the old guy is scared of other cats. And here I am with eight, soon to be nine. Anyone adopted in a situation like this, please give me some advice. Apparently his current person is desparate to 'get shot of him' because he cries a lot for food (if I adopt him, first thing I'll do is get his thyroid checked out) and it gets on her nerves. *sigh*


----------



## boxermom

^ugh, sometimes I hate people. what a cruel attitude.

For many years now we've adopted the ones no one else wants--deformed, have cancer, behavioral issues, most of them are *too old--we won't have enough time with them to make it worth adopting*. Our Boxer boy now, is deformed probably from a severe beating as a puppy. None of them deserve to be kicked out because of some minor issue--they are family forever.

You refreshed my memory of Annabel. I recall now when you lost her. Ironically our bestest dog ever was with us for only 21 months (he had cancer, was old and no one wanted him). He will always be in our hearts and I expect to be with him and the others again someday. *making myself cry!:cry:*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I emailed the Charity yesterday evening to find out some more about the 19 year old - my only concern is that he/she should have lived with cats before. Anything else, I can take care of.
> Fingers crossed!
> Editing - I've had a response to my email. Apparently the old guy is scared of other cats. And here I am with eight, soon to be nine. Anyone adopted in a situation like this, please give me some advice. Apparently his current person is desparate to 'get shot of him' because he cries a lot for food (if I adopt him, first thing I'll do is get his thyroid checked out) and it gets on her nerves. *sigh*


 
I think I would go meet the old guy. Find out what "scared of cats" really means.   If the cat is aggressive towards other cats, that might be risky.  If he is a scaredy cat, he might do fine.  As I remember, Figgy was a bit of a jerk too, but after he realized he was safe in a secure home, he mellowed quite well.

I've got a small herd of cats, and for the most part they get along pretty well. The house rule seems to be "Last one in keeps the next one out." Most of the attitude is from the newest member of the family. The others are pretty mellow.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I think I would go meet the old guy. Find out what "scared of cats" really means. If the cat is aggressive towards other cats, that might be risky. If he is a scaredy cat, he might do fine. As I remember, Figgy was a bit of a jerk too, but after he realized he was safe in a secure home, he mellowed quite well.
> 
> I've got a small herd of cats, and for the most part they get along pretty well. The house rule seems to be "Last one in keeps the next one out." Most of the attitude is from the newest member of the family. The others are pretty mellow.


 
Oh I wish I could. But new old guy is living with his person and this Charity doesn't do visits - you're in or you're not, as they don't allow contact between old and new person.
The Manager of the Charity is trying to find out what new old guy's story is (he has only been in his most recent home for six months). I am hoping scared means scared and not Figaro's evil twin.....


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> ^ugh, sometimes I hate people. what a cruel attitude.
> 
> For many years now we've adopted the ones no one else wants--deformed, have cancer, behavioral issues, most of them are *too old--we won't have enough time with them to make it worth adopting*. Our Boxer boy now, is deformed probably from a severe beating as a puppy. None of them deserve to be kicked out because of some minor issue--they are family forever.
> 
> You refreshed my memory of Annabel. I recall now when you lost her. Ironically our bestest dog ever was with us for only 21 months (he had cancer, was old and no one wanted him). He will always be in our hearts and I expect to be with him and the others again someday.* *making myself cry!:cry:*[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I did that too, as I wrote about Annabel this morning. I am so glad your current Boxer boy is happy now, if I ever got my hands on anyone who was capable of beating a dog or cat - or any other animal for that matter.....


----------



## Cindi

Poor old guy. It takes a special kind of person to take in a cat that old and set in their ways. They are very few and far between. When I adopted Malcolm at 10 and Diabetic he had been in a shelter for 2 years. Someone gave up a wonderful cat they had for 8 years because they didn't want to treat his illness. People make me sick. That is why I am always so glad to come here. Everyone here is a true animal lover and thinks the same way I do. I'm sure your old guy will be just fine with you. It takes a certain type of person to introduce so many different types of cats into a situation and you have done a great job every single time. It takes time, patience and most of all calm. Cats pick up on how you are feeling. If you are calm and just expect things to go well they usually do. I get so sick of people throwing out their pets like they are trash just because they need a little extra care or because they are older. I love the seniors. I would never turn down a cat because of his age. My Elliott was 12 and a new Diabetic when I adopted him. I only had him for 6 months but you can bet they were the best 6 months of his life. And I learned enough about Diabetes to help another Diabetic cat. Now I am rambling. LOL Stepping down off my soapbox...If this old guy is meant to be yours he will be. Fingers crossed for you and him. I can't think of a better place for him to spend his last years.


----------



## dusty paws

oh cindi, boxer, clever, and cats, bless your hearts. i have been longing to bring home another feline friend to my apartment but we just don't have room. thank god for people like you gals.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> My oldest was one of the feline loves of my life, even though we had only seventeen months together. Annabel was twenty five when I adopted her, blind, almost dead from dehydration. She spent the first few months on my bed, like an empress (I look at Maia-Annabel now and their characteristics are so, so similar it's like Annabel returned to me as a kitten), eating cooked chicken fed by hand and drinking homemade chicken broth...she grew into such a cuddlebug as she relaxed and realised she was safe. Annabel died two days after my birthday last year (there's a thread about her here) - I think she held on for me....
> My rather rambling point is, when it comes to rescuing,and I think you are the same, *boxermom*, age is the very last thing I look at. I would never, ever turn down a cat because he/she is too old - it makes me so sad, that when these seniors were kittens they were probably loved and adored...and then the novelty wore off and they were discarded like trash. They deserve to end their days here at peace, and safe, and happy.
> *steps off teh soapbox*
> Anyway. I emailed the Charity yesterday evening to find out some more about the 19 year old - my only concern is that he/she should have lived with cats before. Anything else, I can take care of.
> Fingers crossed!
> Editing - I've had a response to my email. Apparently the old guy is scared of other cats. And here I am with eight, soon to be nine. Anyone adopted in a situation like this, please give me some advice. Apparently his current person is desparate to 'get shot of him' because he cries a lot for food (if I adopt him, first thing I'll do is get his thyroid checked out) and it gets on her nerves. *sigh*




I don't know how large your place is but I have numerous cats in small quarters. There are still enough nooks and crannies for those who don't like each other to have their own space. Those who don't see eye to eye simply avoid each other. There may be a hiss and a swat in passing but there has never been a dust up among them.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Poor old guy. It takes a special kind of person to take in a cat that old and set in their ways. They are very few and far between. When I adopted Malcolm at 10 and Diabetic he had been in a shelter for 2 years. Someone gave up a wonderful cat they had for 8 years because they didn't want to treat his illness. People make me sick. That is why I am always so glad to come here. Everyone here is a true animal lover and thinks the same way I do. I'm sure your old guy will be just fine with you. It takes a certain type of person to introduce so many different types of cats into a situation and you have done a great job every single time. It takes time, patience and most of all calm. Cats pick up on how you are feeling. If you are calm and just expect things to go well they usually do. I get so sick of people throwing out their pets like they are trash just because they need a little extra care or because they are older. I love the seniors. I would never turn down a cat because of his age. My Elliott was 12 and a new Diabetic when I adopted him. I only had him for 6 months but you can bet they were the best 6 months of his life. And I learned enough about Diabetes to help another Diabetic cat. Now I am rambling. LOL Stepping down off my soapbox...If this old guy is meant to be yours he will be. Fingers crossed for you and him. I can't think of a better place for him to spend his last years.


 
Thank you, Cindi. I was always so scared of needles, yet I know (through reading about you, Malcom and Elliott) I wouldn't hesitate in taking on a diabetic cat. I have made a decision. Unless new old guy is very aggressive towards other cats, I am going to give him his final Forever Home. Imagine, reaching 19 - a pretty good age for a cat, and the age my Clydie passed over - and the person you live with doesn't want you. It breaks my heart. I keep thinking tonight about Clarence Purrbright. We only had a few weeks together, yet I know I made a difference and he passed over having known love and safety. So I am going to do the same for this old guy, too. I am waiting for him to tell me his name - he has gone through his whole life so far with the wrong one. 



poopsie2 said:


> I don't know how large your place is but I have numerous cats in small quarters. There are still enough nooks and crannies for those who don't like each other to have their own space. Those who don't see eye to eye simply avoid each other. There may be a hiss and a swat in passing but there has never been a dust up among them.


 
I've had major punch-ups in my time - or rather my cats have  - Lupe was a fiend until he realised there was nothing to be scared about anymore, Murphy and Phil can still go at it like alley cats when the mood takes them. My home isn't that big, one bedroom , a huuuuggggeee lounge and kitchen, tiny everything else. But - when there has been no alternative I have fostered a desperate Mum and kitten in the bathroom and hallway - and that worked out OK. So I can take on a scaredy-cat, for however long he has left. 
I'm about to email the Charity and tell them. Good thoughts still needed,  please!


----------



## cats n bags

I'll keep you and New Old Guy (N.O.G.) in my thoughts.

C'mon N.O.G., be a good kitty and tell the people you want to go home to Clever's Home for Wayward Kitties.


----------



## poopsie

gethimgethimgethimgethimgethimgethimgethimgethimgethim


----------



## dusty paws

fingers, toes, paws, and chinchilla tails crossed!


----------



## Cindi

sending many good "N.O.G. come home with Clever" thoughts.


----------



## boxermom

good wishes being sent to the new old guy+clever!


----------



## buzzytoes

Ah Clever you always restore my faith in humanity when I read your threads. Speaking as the mom of a 16 year old man (whom I have had since he was found as a kitten in the sewer pipe and meowed his entire eight hour drive home in my tiny car) who is very vocal, I cannot believe that someone would give NOG up for such a silly reason. So he meows. That's what cats do!!! I find my guy annoying at times but then I remember he won't be around much longer and I just cuddle with him instead. You are a fur parent for THEIR life - not until you just become annoyed with them.

FWIW one of our cats was diabetic at one point and my friend who is deathly scared of needles had to cat sit for me. After the first stick she was just fine. By the time we got home she was a pro.


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> Ah Clever you always restore my faith in humanity when I read your threads. Speaking as the mom of a 16 year old man (whom I have had since he was found as a kitten in the sewer pipe and meowed his entire eight hour drive home in my tiny car) who is very vocal, I cannot believe that someone would give NOG up for such a silly reason. So he meows. That's what cats do!!! I find my guy annoying at times but then I remember he won't be around much longer and I just cuddle with him instead. You are a fur parent for THEIR life - not until you just become annoyed with them.
> 
> FWIW one of our cats was diabetic at one point and my friend who is deathly scared of needles had to cat sit for me. After the first stick she was just fine. By the time we got home she was a pro.


----------



## boxermom

buzzytoes said:


> Ah Clever you always restore my faith in humanity when I read your threads. Speaking as the mom of a 16 year old man (whom I have had since he was found as a kitten in the sewer pipe and meowed his entire eight hour drive home in my tiny car) who is very vocal, I cannot believe that someone would give NOG up for such a silly reason. So he meows. That's what cats do!!! I find my guy annoying at times but then I remember he won't be around much longer and I just cuddle with him instead. You are a fur parent for THEIR life - not until you just become annoyed with them.
> 
> FWIW one of our cats was diabetic at one point and my friend who is deathly scared of needles had to cat sit for me. After the first stick she was just fine. By the time we got home she was a pro.


 
Very well said.


----------



## clevercat

NOG is going to break my heart. I've had some more details about him. He has arthritis, his eyesight is failing and his current person feels he may be getting confused. I want to scream, 'How can you let him go!' *sigh*. Some people. Anyway, I have said as long as I wouldn't be doing more harm than good by putting him through such a major upheaval, I will adopt him. At least when he is feeling needy in the future, there will be a lap for him to curl up in, or a Daddy Gerbil to give him a cuddle....poor old new old guy......
Just waiting now to find out what the Charity thinks is best for him....


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> NOG is going to break my heart. I've had some more details about him. He has arthritis, his eyesight is failing and his current person feels he may be getting confused. I want to scream, 'How can you let him go!' *sigh*. Some people. Anyway, I have said as long as I wouldn't be doing more harm than good by putting him through such a major upheaval, I will adopt him. At least when he is feeling needy in the future, there will be a lap for him to curl up in, or a Daddy Gerbil to give him a cuddle....poor old new old guy......
> Just waiting now to find out what the Charity thinks is best for him....


 
Poor NOG, he sounds like an elderly cat that got stuck with someone that doesn't want him. If they've only had him 6 months, how did they get him? Was he "inherited" from an older family member? 

I hope you will get to take him home and give him happiness for however long he has.


----------



## buzzytoes

Poor old NOG!!! I hope they decide it is best for him to come home to you. Just think, if it his eyesight is starting to fail it would be better to be in a small home like yours right? 

I think it's sad that these people won't just hang onto him awhile longer. He sounds kind of like my old man, who I swear is getting more confused (or maybe just more blank) as the days go by. If NOG has a drooling problem as well I would think they were twins seperated at birth.


----------



## poopsie

Karma is a b!tch. 

And I have to be honest.........I sure wouldn't shed a tear if they spent their golden years tossed aside, incontinent , drooling and alone.


I would have my heart broken a thousand times over to take him in and give him a loving home for however long he has left. Poor NOG. I hope he can come stay with you and the fam.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Poor NOG, he sounds like an elderly cat that got stuck with someone that doesn't want him. If they've only had him 6 months, how did they get him? Was he "inherited" from an older family member?
> 
> 
> I hope you will get to take him home and give him happiness for however long he has.


 
No - he was dumped and adopted by his current person, who now can't cope.






buzzytoes said:


> Poor old NOG!!! I hope they decide it is best for him to come home to you. Just think, if it his eyesight is starting to fail it would be better to be in a small home like yours right?
> 
> I think it's sad that these people won't just hang onto him awhile longer. He sounds kind of like my old man, who I swear is getting more confused (or maybe just more blank) as the days go by. If NOG has a drooling problem as well I would think they were twins seperated at birth.


 


poopsie2 said:


> Karma is a b!tch.
> 
> And I have to be honest.........I sure wouldn't shed a tear if they spent their golden years tossed aside, incontinent , drooling and alone.
> 
> 
> I would have my heart broken a thousand times over to take him in and give him a loving home for however long he has left. Poor NOG. I hope he can come stay with you and the fam.


 
I have to admit that when I first read the email this morning, my first thoughts were this cat is dying.....:cry: I am very worried about some of his symptons, they seem very close to the way Annabel was when I had to make that horrible decision to send her across to the Bridge. I had a chat with lovely vet this afternoon, but as she said, without seeing him she can't really help. One person's 'confusion' is another's 'senility' is another's 'just getting old', if you know what I mean.
I'm not concerned about me - I've had so many heartbreaks and I'm still grieving over Colin, so I can handle one more - especially if it helps him.
I'm worried about NOG and whether moving him at all is doing the right thing.
I wish I could meet him, because then I would be able to see for myself.....


----------



## buzzytoes

Not that I am trying to talk you into anything (cuz I am pretty sure you will end up with NOG  ) but what are his options if you don't take him? I mean it's not really a choice not to move him is it? Unless the charity can talk his current owner into keeping him but if they can't then he will have to go somewhere right?


----------



## boxermom

It's heart-breaking when a beloved pet gets dementia. We have been through it and that's when the pet needs love and reassurance. Why are people so selfish that they can't stand the inconvenience of a companion animal's comfort?  Yes, karma--when the cat's owner is old, arthritic, can't see, hear or remember, who will take care of them? What goes around, comes around.

I don't know what would be best for this cat, but I will pray for it to happen.


----------



## madamefifi

When my Fifi got dementia she completely lost her fear of everything. She would totter out of the bedroom and down the hall, brushing by the other cats (most of whom were previously her mortal enemies) without a glance. So if NOG is "confused", a transition to a new home may not actually be that stressful for him?  Just a thought.

I cannot imagine getting rid of any of my cats just because they will get old and feeble. Fifi peed and had tiny watery poops on our bed at least once a day and we never said a word against her, just changed the sheets. I even went out and bought an extra quilt since we were having to switch them out daily. A lot of laundry had to be done but who cares. She couldn't help it. Poor old NOG. There's a special place in Hell for people who treat animals so carelessly.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> No - he was dumped and adopted by his current person, who now can't cope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit that when I first read the email this morning, my first thoughts were this cat is dying.....:cry: I am very worried about some of his symptons, they seem very close to the way Annabel was when I had to make that horrible decision to send her across to the Bridge. I had a chat with lovely vet this afternoon, but as she said, without seeing him she can't really help. One person's 'confusion' is another's 'senility' is another's 'just getting old', if you know what I mean.
> *I'm not concerned about me - I've had so many heartbreaks and I'm still grieving over Colin, so I can handle one more - especially if it helps him.*
> I'm worried about NOG and whether moving him at all is doing the right thing.
> I wish I could meet him, because then I would be able to see for myself.....





This is me.............it drives DBF nuts. He doesn't deal well with stuff like that. I just cry a lot. He doesn't deal well with _that_ either!


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> When my Fifi got dementia she completely lost her fear of everything. She would totter out of the bedroom and down the hall, brushing by the other cats (most of whom were previously her mortal enemies) without a glance. So if NOG is "confused", a transition to a new home may not actually be that stressful for him?  Just a thought.
> 
> I cannot imagine getting rid of any of my cats just because they will get old and feeble. Fifi peed and had tiny watery poops on our bed at least once a day and we never said a word against her, just changed the sheets. I even went out and bought an extra quilt since we were having to switch them out daily. A lot of laundry had to be done but who cares. She couldn't help it. Poor old NOG. There's a special place in Hell for people who treat animals so carelessly.



I remember your Fifi - she passed just after Annabel. I had much the same thing with Annabel, she peed where she stood, pooped - well, it was always in the vicinity of the litter box, just never quite there....I didn't care. Other than that, she had a great quality of life right up until the last few days....then I knew I had to let her go. I never told her off for those accidents - she wasn't doing it on purpose. Actually, I would've forgiven her anything. The same with Colin and how many times he peed on the bed. He was ill. I just washed the quilt every time and purchased a new one every few weeks. 
I would never give up a cat who had these issues and it makes me so sad that so many people don't seem to care....
I haven't heard anything further about NOG....


----------



## poopsie

I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you and NOG


pleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleaseplease


----------



## DenimShopaholic

You know..I have a lot of choice words for people who would so carelessly toss an animal aside becase they are old or sick.  

I'm sitting here today still grieving the loss of my 17-year old Maine **** (3 years ago today ) and I would give ANYTHING to have her back - and yet other people just toss them away like they are inanimate objects and not a living creature.

I am crossing my fingers for you and NOG.


----------



## clevercat

DenimShopaholic said:


> You know..I have a lot of choice words for people who would so carelessly toss an animal aside becase they are old or sick.
> 
> *I'm sitting here today still grieving the loss of my 17-year old Maine **** (3 years ago today ) and I would give ANYTHING to have her back - and yet other people just toss them away like they are inanimate objects and not a living creature.*
> 
> I am crossing my fingers for you and NOG.


 
I know. *Denim*


----------



## clevercat

I am going to be calling about NOG tomorrow (again). Meanwhile, Mr Teeny-Tiny kitten arrives in just five sleeps time!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I am going to be calling about NOG tomorrow (again). Meanwhile, Mr Teeny-Tiny kitten arrives in just five sleeps time!


 
4 more is going to take F-O-R-E-V-E-R.

Any news on NOG?  I'm surprised they are taking so long, but hoping that he finds a good home, even if it isn't at your house.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> 4 more is going to take F-O-R-E-V-E-R.
> 
> Any news on NOG? I'm surprised they are taking so long, but hoping that he finds a good home, even if it isn't at your house.


 
NOG update - I am allowed to visit him at his current home (this is why it takes ages, because the cats from this charity stay with their current person until a new person comes forward for them). I can't get there this week - another business trip - but will talk to his person and at least if I meet him I can assess his health - in my mind he is a very frail old man and I'm so worried a move will do more harm than good....

Four sleeps is like an eternity.....the little itteh bitteh kitteh reveal will take place on Friday evening.


----------



## clevercat

I am meeting Noggin next Tuesday!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I am meeting Noggin next Tuesday!


 
TOOS-DAY!!!   

That's next week!  

That's even longer that waiting F-O-R-E-V-E-R for the itty bitty guy.


----------



## buzzytoes

Noggin, love it!! Can't wait to hear how it goes. I am convinced he will be part of your family soon.


----------



## poopsie

Oh I am sending out such good thoughts to Noggin!!!!!!! A whole week----------it is going to be unbearable


----------



## clevercat

I believe the little old guy just chose his name. If he comes home with me, he's going to be Noggin. Does everyone agree?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I believe the little old guy just chose his name. If he comes home with me, he's going to be Noggin. Does everyone agree?


 
Noggin is good.   

NOG seemed a bit caveman to me, but we needed to call him something until he updated everyone.


----------



## poopsie

Noggin it is


----------



## dusty paws

noggin!


----------



## Cindi

I think it's just too cute. Maybe he has a middle name he also wants to use that he can tell you.   I know he will be one lucky cat to join your furry bunch.





clevercat said:


> I believe the little old guy just chose his name. If he comes home with me, he's going to be Noggin. Does everyone agree?


----------



## clevercat

It's still seven more sleeps until I can meet him..... I want it to be NAO!


----------



## clevercat

One. More. Sleep!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> One. More. Sleep!


 
That's too long.  

Need a Murphy pic to hold me over.


----------



## Cindi

I need a "Cousin Phillip" pic if you are taking requests.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> That's too long.
> 
> Need a Murphy pic to hold me over.



One moment, I'll ask his Majesty if he'll cooperate...


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I need a "Cousin Phillip" pic if you are taking requests.



Also coming right up!


----------



## clevercat

One for Miss Stinky and her Mum (not that Mr Murphy was in the mood to cooperate).....





And one for Aunty Cindi and Aunty Poopsie.....




And can I just mention, I have the usual new-Mum nerves this evening - what if he doesn't like me, what if he hates other cats, what if they don't like him.
Somebody, please just bag-slap some sense into me.


----------



## Cindi

Awwwwwww....Such an angel is my Phillip.  Hello gorgeous boy! 

Girl, you can't be serious. That little tiny baby is going to LOVE you. And he is going to love all his new brothers and sisters. No need to worry. One bag slap coming up...   and further more     Seriously, everything will be fine.


----------



## cats n bags

Oh Murphy...

I'll never refresh my browser again....

The itty bitty bean will love you and the kitty committee, but I'll put a swat on you just in case.  :boxing:


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Awwwwwww....Such an angel is my Phillip.  Hello gorgeous boy!
> 
> Girl, you can't be serious. That little tiny baby is going to LOVE you. And he is going to love all his new brothers and sisters. No need to worry. One bag slap coming up...  and further more  Seriously, everything will be fine.


 


cats n bags said:


> Oh Murphy...
> 
> I'll never refresh my browser again....
> 
> The itty bitty bean will love you and the kitty committee, but I'll put a swat on you just in case. :boxing:


Thank you both, I needed that....
Here's a little more kitteh beefcake.....Enjoy!


----------



## cats n bags

Oh Noses!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Oh Noses!


 
Yep, they're both trying (and failing) to outdo Mizz Stinkette.


----------



## boxermom

Awww--such nice photos, especially in the sun. *humming _Memory_ from _Cats*_


----------



## buzzytoes

When does Bitty Pants come home? Tomorrow morning or evening? Just wondering when I should start stalking for pics.


----------



## Cindi

Yea, what time??? I am 5 hours behind so I will be waiting. Immediate Itty Bitty Kitty pics are required.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> When does Bitty Pants come home? Tomorrow morning or evening? Just wondering when I should start stalking for pics.


 


Cindi said:


> Yea, what time??? I am 5 hours behind so I will be waiting. Immediate Itty Bitty Kitty pics are required.


 
I am collecting Itteh Bitteh Paws (oh, he told me his name the first time we met, but I am waiting to hear him say it again, just to be sure. It's an...unusual....name for a kitten......) late this morning, and hope he will be home by midday.
Do you all think I will be OK to pop him in the bathroom (I've kitten-proofed it) with a tray, a snack and a toy and then run out for a couple of hours - me, not him - as soon as I get him home? I was so organised for his arrival, got home late last night from a business trip and had an online supermarket order scheduled for delivery as soon as I got back - containing all his food and everything he needs for his first few days. The order didn't arrive and now I'll have to go out and get it myself or IBK and the rest of the furries will not have anything to eat....
I don't like the thought of leaving him but it's only for a little while.....
Start stalking for photos around 3pm UK time.....
Wish me luck, we have a long cab ride home and I still live with the memory of Maia-Annabel's trip home in a cab the day I got her. I think the cab driver has the same nightmares......


----------



## clevercat

We're in the cab home. IBK is relaxing with his new catnip mousie in his carrier.not a squeak from him. This is one very chilled kitteh


----------



## Cindi

Whoooo Hoooooo! On the way home... Doing the happy dance


----------



## dusty paws

pics pics! i'm up uber early and need some IBK goodness!


----------



## cats n bags

M-ooo-ooo-ooo-M

Are we home yet?


----------



## clevercat

*O hallo Purrs Forum ladies.....*


----------



## Cindi

The Cuteness!!!!! I can't take the Cuteness!!!! Oh he is adorable!! Welcome little one.


----------



## dusty paws

omg, he looks like the fluffy type i want to rub on my face...


----------



## clevercat

He. Is. So. Tiiiiinnnnnnyyyyy.
Really, I thought Tommy and Miss Maia-Annabel were widdle when they joined the family but the CBB is only a handful of kitten, Thomas is a giant compared to the new boy!
I am always so impressed at how well kittens cope with newness..... CBB has already done a brief meet and greet (Phillip, Murphy and - of all cats - Figaro - all gave him a nose-kiss hello), he - very much like Colin on his first day here - has already taken a shine to Norton and gave Nort a big smoochie to say hello.
Bear - as always - isn't bothered, Gerbil is waiting for the IBK to come to him, Tommy thinks he is most amusing on account of being so small. Guess who is the one who isn't happy? *'Teh new kitten is silly, mama! Take him back! Ah noes want someone smaller an' potentially cuter than me in mah own house!'* Maia-Annabel is going to take a little convincing....
New boy is in his kitten pen for now, and the growling and hissing have started as he makes everyone aware he is not to be trifled with.LOL
More photos, anyone?


----------



## buzzytoes

He is already such a poser - I can tell he is going to be a very handsome man. Little kittens are the cutest!!!


----------



## clevercat

So funny, I just gave him a piece of cooked chicken and he growled protectively over it as he ate it...nomnomnomggrrrrrnomnomnomgrrrr
What an angel...


----------



## Sez

Oh Clever, he's adorable! Congratulation on your new baby!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

I literally cannot stand the cuteness.

He's killing me. 

Welcome, little CBB!!!!


----------



## cats n bags

Welcome to The Purrs Forum little CBB.  I hope you enjoy your new home and family.  We will need more pictures of your cuteness.

BBB has nothing to worry about.  The CBB does have some resemblance to a monster does he not?   :devil:


----------



## poopsie

Awwwww......congratulations on the new addition. 


Now...........any word about Noggin?


----------



## boxermom

so cute! Congrats, new kitteh--you just won the feline lottery


----------



## clevercat

More photos to follow, first I have to run out and get a new charger for the iPhone. It seems, as I was sleeping last night, a Monster broke in and chewed through the charger cable (*ah told you that kittin would be trouble, mama! Take him back,before it's too late!)*. I know who _wasn't _responsible, the new boy spent the night fast asleep in his kitten pen....
Here he is this morning. I still can't believe how tiny-small he is, compared to everyone else.
I've just had to put a kitten collar on him, fitted with a tiny bell. Normally, I would never use a collar but this little guy, because he is so small and also a master of disguise (*watch me, mammy, as I blend in with teh sofa....*.) and a bit of a stealth ninja, at least I can hear him when he disappears....
He had a bowl of cooked chicken for breakfast and so funny to watch him, as Phillip came up to see if there were any leftovers, CBB bopped him with that tiny little teaspoon paw.....



The Noggin visit is still taking place on Tuesday.....good thoughts still needed, please!


----------



## clevercat

Well, it took no time at all for Gerbil to appoint himself CBB's Daddy....







Lookit teh sleepeh kitteh....


----------



## Cindi

I just love Gerbil! He is always happy to welcome new babies. Such an adorable pair.


----------



## oggers86

As always im impressed with the way your new arrivals settle in so quickly. He is adorable


----------



## madamefifi

He's ah-dooooor-ah-bulllllls! Our former kitten, Lucinda "I is a Big Girl now, I eats wif the Grown-Up Kittehs pleez!" Chub-Chubs, will be a year old soon, she's nearly Regular Cat sized! They grow up so fast, sniff sniff. I remember when she was only the size of Arthur's head and would gallop up and down the hall with that stiff-legged clumsy kitten gait. Good times, good times....


----------



## clevercat

Oh he is so cute!
It's proving very hard to get a good photo of CBB as he is one of those kittens trying to cram as much into his awake-hours as possible....he hasn't sat still since I let him out of his pen this morning....
Funny to see him interacting with Tommy, who is being a bit of a jerk with him  - CBB is dying to get to know him better, and truth be told, Tommy is intrigued by the tiny new arrival, but at the moment is doing nothing but hissing if new boy gets anywhere near him.....they are constantly within each others eyesight and I think, once the initial hissies are over, this is going to be such a great partnership.....
In case anyone is wondering, CBB is still thinking about his name....I want him to make absolutely sure he has told me the right one before we unveil it.....LOL


----------



## poopsie

Awwwww.....little fluffernutter


----------



## clevercat

MOAR IBK photos for anyone?


----------



## madamefifi

Yes, please! I am very curious about his name and hope you reveal it soon!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> MOAR IBK photos for anyone?


----------



## clevercat

Only a baby and already able to climb to the thrd level of the Activity Centre....


----------



## dusty paws

Oh haiiiii!


----------



## poopsie

Yay! I am finally home from work and able to see the pics properly

What a precious little darling

How is the BBB taking it? Any better?


----------



## cats n bags

How is Team Butterbean today?  I hope the little CBB hasn't terrorized everyone, and that the BBB and PBB have settled down and stopped teaching him potty talk.


----------



## madamefifi

HA! Those last set of pics very nearly killed me with cuteness! A little warning would be nice, Clever....


----------



## buzzytoes

Tomorrow, tomorrow, I love you tomorrow, you're only a Noggin away.......


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> HA! Those last set of pics very nearly killed me with cuteness! A little warning would be nice, Clever....


 
Something like this, perhaps?

*The following post contains scenes of extreme cuteness which some viewers may find causes their 'pooter to asplode......*

Basemint IBK! Look how little he is, compared to his food bowl!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Tomorrow, tomorrow, I love you tomorrow, you're only a Noggin away.......


 
Friday, Friday, I'll love Noggin on Friday....I hope. I have real, proper flu (as opposed to a dressed-up cold). I can barely move. I have been shivering under a blankie and a pile of cats all day. The cats think it's wonderful, as I am obviously giving out more heat than the radiators. I can't see myself going anywhere for the next few days so have spoken to his current person and going to see the little Noglet on Friday afternoon....


----------



## Cindi

Poor Clever, I'm so sorry you're "properly sick".   At least you have some good meds (cats are the best sleeping pills ever). Feel better soon!





clevercat said:


> Friday, Friday, I'll love Noggin on Friday....I hope. I have real, proper flu (as opposed to a dressed-up cold). I can barely move. I have been shivering under a blankie and a pile of cats all day. The cats think it's wonderful, as I am obviously giving out more heat than the radiators. I can't see myself going anywhere for the next few days so have spoken to his current person and going to see the little Noglet on Friday afternoon....


----------



## poopsie

Oh noes! 

I am so sorry that you are ailing.....................get well soon


----------



## dusty paws

sending you lots of healing thoughts clever!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh no!! Hope you feel better soon. In the meantime I'm sure the kitties are wishing you would stay that way forever cuz there is nothing better than cuddling with their human.


----------



## cats n bags

I hope you are feeling better soon.  As everyone has said, kitties are the best medical staff in the world.


----------



## clevercat

How is it possible I feel worse this morning? Ugh. Although the kitteh crash team were doing an excellent job last night, eight cats draped over me (Figaro clinging grimly to my chest as I coughed - he said he wasn't giving up his space as I was even warmer than his radiator cushion....) and one IBK patrolling the perimeter of the bed checking for Monsters.....
I'm going back to bed now


----------



## poopsie

I was wondering what you were doing up so early..............tell those kittehs that you need your rest!

Feel better soon


----------



## madamefifi

Oh, you has a Monster Patrol?


----------



## boxermom

I hope you are starting to feel better!


----------



## clevercat

Still shivering under a blankie  Gerbil has joined me and Tommy is keeping my feet warm....everyone else has cleared off to the bedroom, sick of the sound of my hacking cough.
It's been so nice to watch CBB and PBB today. Tommy has stopped the hissing and has decided the new boy is fun. They have been playing stalk-and-chase for hours today....
Maia-Annabel has thawed very slightly but still saying rude words if IBK gets too close to her....
Moar photos as soon as I feel better.


----------



## clevercat

I am feeling a tiny bit better....which means the Noggin visit can take place on Friday afternoon! Woo-hoo! Start up the good thoughts and positive vibes, please?


----------



## poopsie

:salute:


Good thoughts and positive vibes on their way


Glad that you are feeling better


----------



## cats n bags

2 more  til Noggin Day!

Hurry up and feel better so we can meet the little old dude.



Does he get to come home with you too?


----------



## Cindi

Good, healthy thoughts on the way!!! Glad you are feeling better. I am sure Noggin will be so happy to meet you.


----------



## clevercat

*Ai can has big rebeal of mai name?*




It's official. The name he originally chose was indeed the right one.....and it's perfect for him.
So...who wants to know what it is?


----------



## Cindi

:snack: :snack: :snack:  We need official kitteh name please.


----------



## cats n bags

First you gots to poke 'im inna bag and then stuff 'im inna box.  

Then you gots to have lots of pitchurs leading up to the big reveal.



p.s.  Isn't it almost NOGGIN DAY!!!!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> First you gots to poke 'im inna bag and then stuff 'im inna box.
> 
> Then you gots to have lots of pitchurs leading up to the big reveal.
> 
> 
> 
> p.s.  Isn't it almost NOGGIN DAY!!!!



Ai noes like bein' in a boks Aunty Cats, but you can have lots of pitchers.....Mai name begins with E.....

Noggin day is further delayed by my going back to work before I was better. Tonight I am back under my blankie,radiating fevered heat, coughing and sneezing up a storm. Nog's person doesn't want my germy self anywhere near Nog's current home....it's another delay. But the good news is, I will be able to
bring him home - I hope - sooner than I thought. Thanks to my flu I have been able to postpone another work trip.


----------



## madamefifi

Suspense....is....killing....me....


----------



## clevercat

Gib me an E  Gib me an A....

Any guesses?


----------



## Cindi

Earl? Eamon? Easter?? Eaton???


----------



## oscarlilytc

E A??

Easter Bunny???
Eamon?
Earl?
Eaton?
Earnest?
Eavan?
Ealga?
Eadoin? (means "one with many friends")


Can you tell I just found a list of baby names and am working through them?  (Except Easter Bunny of course - I made that one up myself!!).


----------



## Cindi

Ok, been waiting almost 3 hours. Please tell before the suspense kills us all.


----------



## cats n bags

E. A. Cat, esq.


----------



## poopsie

Edgar Edward Eduardo Earl Edmund Eamon Ellis Egbert Ellory Eoin Erroll


----------



## poopsie

ELVIS !!!!!


Eli?


Elton??

Eric???


----------



## clevercat

Great. Now he wants to be called Easter Bunny. Or Elvis.


----------



## clevercat

I think I took too much cold medication last night because I zonked out before doing the big reveal....not that I want to prolong things but IBK would like a photo posted as his name is unrapped!
I'll be back soon....


----------



## madamefifi

I am up for a live reveal! That's the beauty of having ten cats, one never sleeps much past 6 AM....


----------



## cats n bags

:snack:


----------



## clevercat

Lookit teh CBB alongside Mr Murphy.
*Ladies, we are watchin' teh berds in teh garden. Ai bet ai could catch one if ai wanted to....*


----------



## madamefifi

No reveal yet?


----------



## poopsie




----------



## oggers86

poopsie2 said:


>



x2


----------



## buzzytoes

I think she just likes to torture everyone....


----------



## madamefifi

I am refreshing the page every five minutes hoping for Teh Name but no joy so far. Didn't know Clever was such a sadist!


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> I am refreshing the page every five minutes hoping for Teh Name but no joy so far. Didn't know Clever was such a sadist!



Who, me?
On way back from vet with Phillip - reveal and photo coming up soon!
I can't post photos from iPhone and IBK won't let me tell you without a picture....


----------



## cats n bags

F5   F5   F5


----------



## clevercat

*Teh Naming Ceremonies will nao commence.....
First, see how widdle an' cute ai am. Few can resist me.




An' nao over to mai mammy......*

Finally, I can reveal the name of the IBK

Eamonn!

*Make sure teh ladies knoes to spell it with two Ns, mammy!*
Isn't it perfect? He told me the moment I met him. Eamonn is a kitten with strong opinions....


----------



## buzzytoes

Eamonn you are just a doll.


----------



## Cindi

Perfection! Love it!


----------



## dusty paws

hello eamonn!


----------



## madamefifi

I KNEW it would be Eamonn! Didn't know about the two Ns tho.....welcome, little fuzzy adorable precious little boy Eamonn!


----------



## poopsie

black iRish?     :giggles:


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> black iRish?     :giggles:



You got it! And - he tells me - the reason he calls me mammy.
*sigh* I am an honorary Irish Mammy.


----------



## poopsie

You are a good máthair 

I tried learning Gaelic years ago when I was younger and had a chance at picking it up. ush:  What a humbling experience _that_ was


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> You are a good máthair
> 
> I tried learning Gaelic years ago when I was younger and had a chance at picking it up. ush: What a humbling experience _that_ was


 
I know - my ex flatmate is Irish and tried teaching me....gave up pretty quickly, as I remember 
Eamonn would like to offer up a little Saturday Squee, in case anybody is interested.....

*Ai is big fierce panther RAWRRRRR*



*Ai is sleepeh kitteh*



*Ai is cute kitteh*



Just watching him now and he has finally melted teh cold, cold heart of Miss Maia-Annabel. They are playing chase together....


----------



## clevercat

Noggin day on Friday!
If this goes well, he comes home to me next Wednesday......


----------



## cats n bags

Nog-gin...Nog-gin...Nog-in...


----------



## boxermom

Well, Eamonn is adorable and knows it, haha. I'll bet the kitteh family is better than watching tv.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Well, Eamonn is adorable and knows it, haha. I'll bet the kitteh family is better than watching tv.


 
Oh, he does.... last night, he crawled up me, took a tiny mouthful of t-shirt, started suckling, paddling his baby-paws and purring on me.....I could've cried. That little scrap really knows I am his mammy 
I could watch them play all day. First he does the stalk-and pounce wth Tommy (Eamonn loves his big brother!), then the 'run up to Figgy, look him in teh eye and run off really fast'....right now he is fast asleep on the radiator cushion with Maia-Annabel standing protectively over him......


----------



## buzzytoes

Noggs, Noggs, Noggs!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes. Please don't get sick again! I cannot bear it if you have to put off another visit. 

I miss having a kitten. They are way more fun than puppies (even though I am more a dog person) cuz they don't pee where they aren't supposed to.


----------



## poopsie

Oh I am so excited for you.......and Noggin!


----------



## clevercat

Meeting Noggin in two more sleeps - Thursday instead of Friday. Yaay!


----------



## Cindi

YAY! I can't wait to hear all about it!





clevercat said:


> Meeting Noggin in two more sleeps - Thursday instead of Friday. Yaay!


----------



## dusty paws

wooohoo clever!


----------



## boxermom

I'm anxious to hear about it too, clever. I don't know how you manage, but if you didn't have a huge capacity for love, it would never work to have so many kittehs in one family, all with such different personalities!


----------



## buzzytoes

Tomorrow for real this time???


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Tomorrow for real this time???


 
Fur real, fur true an' fur sure.....
Gosh, I hope I didn't just jinx myself.
I have packed a blankie that the current fur family loves, so I can see how Noggin deals with their scent. And I have a small but very powerful catnip toy for him.
Update tomorrow night!


----------



## poopsie

Noggin Noggin Noggin Noggin Noggin Noggin Noggin Noggin Noggin Noggin Noggin


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Noggin Noggin Noggin Noggin Noggin Noggin Noggin Noggin Noggin Noggin Noggin


 
It's Meet Noggin Day! 
Oooh, I hope she'll let me take a photo!
Just sitting here Googling directions....It'll be a very late update this evening, as Noggy lives a kazillion miles away from me.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> It's Meet Noggin Day!
> Oooh, I hope she'll let me take a photo!
> Just sitting here Googling directions....It'll be a very late update this evening, as _Noggy lives a kazillion miles away from me_.







That would put him almost in my neighborhood!


----------



## buzzytoes

Again, this is why I am glad you are in the UK cuz "super late" to you = afternoon here!


----------



## dusty paws

*refresh refresh refresh*


----------



## clevercat

On way home - the Noggin story will be updated in a few hours (together with a photo of himself, for anyone who is interested!)


----------



## poopsie

::::::::::::gasp:::::::::::


is himself with you?


----------



## Cindi

Drive faster!!!! We're dying here!!!  





clevercat said:


> On way home - the Noggin story will be updated in a few hours (together with a photo of himself, for anyone who is interested!)


----------



## cats n bags

Nog-Gin  Nog-Gin  Nog-Gin

Where's Noggin!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> ::::::::::::gasp:::::::::::
> 
> 
> is himself with you?



Not yet - stayed tuned!


----------



## boxermom

Arghh................


----------



## clevercat

Nearly home. Amen teh Kitten will be furious with me, dinner hasn't been this late since he joined the family two weeks ago...


----------



## clevercat

I'm back! Are you still out there, Noggin followers?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I'm back! Are you still out there, Noggin followers?



Where's Noggyman?

We need evidence that he really exists.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Where's Noggyman?
> 
> We need evidence that he really exists.


 
Here he is! 
It was like looking at a skinnier, older version of Clarins Purrbright. The same aristocratic nose. The same air of slightly befuddled bewilderment. He is adorable.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

I should know tomorrow or Monday if Noggin will be coming home with me....
I feel so bad for him. I had the strangest feeling he has never really been loved....I hope this works out so he can come home and be covered in cuddles and kisses.....


----------



## dusty paws

awww he is so gorgeous!


----------



## poopsie

I would have just kitnapped him


----------



## buzzytoes

Awwww what a handsome old man Noggin is!!! Did he act out at all while you were there?


----------



## Cindi

So, what's the scoop? Is he healthy enough to come live with you?? Details! We need details! He is just adorable.  NOGNOGNOGNOGNOGNOGNOGNOGNOG!


----------



## boxermom

I love him too. Why on earth wouldn't they let him go to you????


----------



## buzzytoes

I don't think this is the place she normally works with - maybe that's why??


----------



## clevercat

Here I am! Tommy has his big-boy surgery today, so is closeted in the bedroom crying piteously about *'I thought you loved me, Mum. I want breakfast, too. Why aren't you feeding me? You know what happens to my blood sugars if I skip a meal.....'* while everyone else eats. I don't think he has drawn breath in fifteen minutes.....I'll be so glad when he is home tonight.
So. Noggin. His current owner has had him only a few months and can't cope with his neediness. Nogs is a cat who likes a regular cuddle and a lap to sit in.He is also a cat who is quite vocal around breakfast time, but I am used to that. I can already see Gerbil taking him under his paw....I think I said I had the feeling Noggy just needs lots of love. Me and Gerbs between us can fix that.
The delay is for me. There is something I need to check - I hope Nog's vet will talk to our lovely vet today. Just something his owner mentioned and I have to make sure - if he comes to me - that it is right for all of us.
One of the other reasons I couldn't take him yesterday. I'm on a business trip early next week. The last thing I want is for the poor little man to be spending his first few days here in a pen with no comforting voice or scents around him (I believe he is very nearly blind as well).
I left one of my cats blankies wrapped around him yesterday - something Norton has drooled heavily onto, and a favourite of Tommy and Eamonn when they are hiding from each other. It would've been covered in interesting scents....Noggy sniffed and was quite entertained by it. A good sign, I hope.
Well, off to clear up the breakfast so I can let the prisoner back into the lounge. Wish us luck today - I know it's a routine op, doesn't stop me stressing.


----------



## poopsie

Good wishes Tommy!


Oh I so want Noggin to have a happy, loving furrever home.......poor little old man


----------



## boxermom

OK, thanks for the details. It makes sense. I am really hoping he can come to your family and get the love he deserves.

Feel better soon, Tommy! Actually by now his surgery should be over and he will be recovering, if I calculate the time difference correctly.


----------



## dusty paws

thinking good thoughts for noggin and also for tommy


----------



## clevercat

Thamk you! Tommy is back safe at home.
And I am adopting Noggin!


----------



## dusty paws

YAYYYYYYY!!!! that's fantastic news!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Thamk you! Tommy is back safe at home.
> And I am adopting Noggin!



Yay for Noggyman!  
When does he join the Purrs forum?

Did you get little PBB some frozen peas?   :lolots:


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Yay for Noggyman!
> When does he join the Purrs forum?
> 
> Did you get little PBB some frozen peas?  :lolots:


 
Poor little PBB. He didn't stop yelling for Mum all day (well....I guess he was quiet during the op....). I could hear him bellyaching to all and sundry the moment I opened the surgery door this evening...
He was starving when we came home - ate his Recovery sachet and then nipped around to everyone else's bowl to help them out...
Noggy's joining date is still TBC - I hope within the next fortnight, anyway.....
I'm stocking up on Feliway, Zylkene, and Renal meds and food (he has kidney disease) ready to make his arrival as smooth as possible.
He is going to break my heart, isn't he?
But not before he gets covered in love and snuggles.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Poor little PBB. He didn't stop yelling for Mum all day (well....I guess he was quiet during the op....). I could hear him bellyaching to all and sundry the moment I opened the surgery door this evening...
> He was starving when we came home - ate his Recovery sachet and then nipped around to everyone else's bowl to help them out...
> Noggy's joining date is still TBC - I hope within the next fortnight, anyway.....
> I'm stocking up on Feliway, Zylkene, and Renal meds and food (he has kidney disease) ready to make his arrival as smooth as possible.
> He is going to break my heart, isn't he?



They all break our hearts at the end.  Just enjoy the time you have and don't waste any.  

If you are OK with giving SQ fluids and possibly epogen if it comes down to it, you should be able to manage the kidneys.  You will want to monitor his bloodwork regularly to keep on top of things.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> They all break our hearts at the end. Just enjoy the time you have and don't waste any.
> 
> If you are OK with giving SQ fluids and possibly epogen if it comes down to it, you should be able to manage the kidneys. You will want to monitor his bloodwork regularly to keep on top of things.


 
Do you think the reason he is rail-thin could be due to his current owner stopping kidney meds and renal food?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Do you think the reason he is rail-thin could be due to his current owner stopping kidney meds and renal food?



My renal kitties have all gotten thin.  Some had thyroid disease along with the renal disease.  I've used the hyperthyroid to keep the kidney function up when the blood work indicated that they were co-dependent diseases.

What meds and renal food was he supposed to be on, and why did she stop it?  Did your vet and hers discuss his disease status?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> My renal kitties have all gotten thin.  Some had thyroid disease along with the renal disease.  I've used the hyperthyroid to keep the kidney function up when the blood work indicated that they were co-dependent diseases.
> 
> What meds and renal food was he supposed to be on, and why did she stop it?  Did your vet and hers discuss his disease status?



Meds and renal food were stopped 'because he didn't like them'.
He was on RD food and Forticur.
He had full bloods done at the end of last year, which is when renal disease was diagnosed.
I've already got him booked in for an 'Over 8's Club' blood test and health check at the end of next month.
I've contacted the Charity to say I'd love to adopt him.
Fingers and paws crossed....


----------



## boxermom

I'm so happy for Noggy--they all deserve lotsa love, and especially at the end of life. I can't wait to hear how he expresses his personality within the clevercat kitteh family!

One of our boxer girls was quite old when we got her and she made it an additional 3 years--badly neglected and abused, but while we had her she was really loved and spoiled. Everyone said they saw such a huge change in her facial expression from before and after.


----------



## babieejae1101

He's adorable! Crossing my fingers that everything works out for you!


----------



## buzzytoes

I was just reading on renal failure in dogs and it sounds like one of the reasons they get so thin is because they just lose their appetite. Not sure what all you feed your kitties but you might consider feeding him a little more chicken or beef, mixed with his kitty food, so that he might be more inclined to eat. Seems like beef was the meat of choice because low in phosphor-somethings.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I'm so happy for Noggy--they all deserve lotsa love, and especially at the end of life. I can't wait to hear how he expresses his personality within the clevercat kitteh family!
> 
> One of our boxer girls was quite old when we got her and she made it an additional 3 years--badly neglected and abused, but while we had her she was really loved and spoiled. *Everyone said they saw such a huge change in her facial expression from before and after*.


 
This really struck a chord. I think when they know they are at last safe and loved, their true personality come shining through - and you really can see it in their faces.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> I was just reading on renal failure in dogs and it sounds like one of the reasons they get so thin is because they just lose their appetite. Not sure what all you feed your kitties but you might consider feeding him a little more chicken or beef, mixed with his kitty food, so that he might be more inclined to eat. Seems like beef was the meat of choice because low in phosphor-somethings.


 
There is always a stash of cooked chicken on hand here....
At his current home, Nogs has a bowl where new food is dumped on top of older food. That will not be happening here (mainly because the gannets never leave a crumb....). 
Nogs is about to land with his paws in the butter.....all the yummy food he can eat and all the cuddles he can handle.


----------



## NY_UK

I'm so happy for you and Nogs.    My heart breaks just thinking about homeless kitties.


----------



## clevercat

Quick Noggie update - our lovely vet called me this morning and said she's been through Noggin's history thoroughly. Vet told me I will be adopting a problem however we have put a plan in place re bloods and meds and food. She told me that although Noggin is not likely to be with me for very long, she feels he will be happier with me than anywhere else.
Still need positive thoughts, please. I won't relax until I know he is on his way to me....


----------



## Cindi

You are such a good person, Clever. Even knowing he will soon break your heart you are still going to make his last years the happiest of his life. Such a lucky little guy. He has no idea he has just won the lottery.


----------



## boxermom

Prayers and best thoughts being sent over the pond to you and Noggy.


----------



## dusty paws

Sending lots of love and good thoughts your way


----------



## buzzytoes

I hope Nogs surprises you and sticks around longer than you think!


----------



## madamefifi

I can't think of a better home for Nog to live out the rest of his days in! Every animal (and human) should be so lucky.


----------



## clevercat

I hope I am not tempting fate, but I just got the kitten pen out (again) and ready. I'm going to ask if Nogs can be delivered on Tuesday evening. I'll be back from an overnight business trip early Tuesday night and working from home Wednesday and Thursday - then it's the Easter break, so six days in total  to help him settle in.
IDK, I keep thinking something is going to go wrong.....moar positive thought, please!


----------



## poopsie

I haven't stopped thinking about Noggin since you first mentioned him. 


pleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleasepleaseplease


----------



## boxermom

Extra strong positive vibes being sent!


----------



## clevercat

A few moar 'send Noggin to Clevercat' thoughts please - its looking like he'll be home with me this week!


----------



## boxermom

*send Noggin to clevercat's kitteh sanctuary*


----------



## Esquared72

^^ clevercat - I just read through this whole thread over the weekend, and it really touched my heart.  Thank you so, so much for what you are doing to give these animals so much love, safety and care.  They are all so very sweet, and I'm officially in love with each and every one of them.

And plenty of "send Noggin to clevercat" vibes are coming your way from across the pond.  I hope to hear fabulous news and can't wait to see pictures and hear his story.


----------



## buzzytoes

Tomorrow night????? 

nogginnogginnogginnogginnoggin

comehomecomehomecomehome


----------



## cats n bags

Nog-Gin  Nog-Gin  Nog-Gin



hurry home so we can see you for realz!


----------



## madamefifi

Nognognognognognognognognognognognognognognognognognognog ad infintum!


----------



## poopsie

Noggin to the nth


----------



## clevercat

It's working, teh Noggin ju-ju is working!  I've spoken to the Charity, noggin's current owner and Noggie's current vet (in case his original owners try to stick their unwanted beaks in...) to tell them I am in love with the boy  Just waiting now to hear back from the Charity how and when we will get him to me.


----------



## oscarlilytc

This year is just flying by!  Everyone says they can't believe April is here already, when it seems like Christmas was just yesterday!!

So why then do the days drag on and on (and on, and on, and on!!) when we are waiting to hear kitty news from you?:wondering

nogginnogginnogginnogginnogginnogginnogginnogginnogginnogginnogginnoggin


----------



## clevercat

oscarlilytc said:


> This year is just flying by!  Everyone says they can't believe April is here already, when it seems like Christmas was just yesterday!!
> 
> So why then do the days drag on and on (and on, and on, and on!!) when we are waiting to hear kitty news from you?:wondering
> 
> nogginnogginnogginnogginnogginnogginnogginnogginnogginnogginnogginnoggin



I know! Time.....is.....dragging.....by.....
I'm still waiting to hear when Noglet can be collected. I hope I get some news today!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

Noggin joins Team Clevercat tomorrow - One. Moar. Sleep!


----------



## boxermom

Great news! Can't wait to see more of this dear boy.


----------



## cats n bags

I.Can't.Sleep.  

Nog-Gin Nog-Gin Nog-Gin

NAOW!


----------



## buzzytoes

WOOHOOO!!!!!!


----------



## dusty paws

Yayyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## Cindi

Whoooooo Hoooooooo!!!!! YAY!!!!  






clevercat said:


> Noggin joins Team Clevercat tomorrow - One. Moar. Sleep!


----------



## poopsie

YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!










   Let's all join Mittens


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's all join Mittens



Ha! LOL! 
I have ordered some Zylkene, his meds, his renal food, I've booked his blood test for six weeks time. I picked up some toys and treats from a pet shop just for cats. There is a package of cooked ham in the fridge...All that's missing is confirmation from his current person that tomorrow is ok for me to adopt him....I so want to be screaming, "Hurry up already" at her....


----------



## poopsie

is it tomorrow yet?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> is it tomorrow yet?



Bwahahahahaha! What a cute kitteh!


----------



## Cindi

HURRY UP CURRENT OWNER!!!!!!! CAN'T YOU SEE WE NEED NOGGIN HOME ALREADY???!!!
There, I yelled at her for you. Hopefully she heard me across the pond.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> HURRY UP CURRENT OWNER!!!!!!! CAN'T YOU SEE WE NEED NOGGIN HOME ALREADY???!!!
> There, I yelled at her for you. Hopefully she heard me across the pond.



Thank you Cindi!
I have to be nice to Current Owner until Noggy is on the way....


----------



## boxermom

poopsie2 said:


> is it tomorrow yet?


 
that's one of the funniest things I've ever seen!


----------



## Cindi

It actually is tomorrow where Clever lives. Hurry home Noggin!


----------



## poopsie

In the wee hours there


----------



## boxermom

Now I'm going to think all night and probably dream about Noggin and hopefully his trek to clever's kitteh sanctuary.


----------



## clevercat

Here I am! It's a little after 8am and I feel like the cat in the photo poopsie posted *drumming fingertips against table top*
I'm a little concerned Current Owner still hasn't confirmed he can be collected today...but I guess I'd have heard from her if that was the case...
I have a huge delivery of cat litter arriving today, and a new washing machine being delivered and installed. What are the chances both will turn up at the same time as teh new boy?
Anyway - he is due to be collected at midday which means he should be here around 2.30
He'll spend his first few days in the bedroom, that way I can do a gradual meet and greet.
I'll keep popping back here with updates when I get them....


----------



## poopsie

(guess what I am up doing---hehehheh)


----------



## clevercat

Get teh party hats out.....Noggie is being collected in half an hour or so....


----------



## Cindi

It's only 7am here but I have my party hat on waiting for "Official Noggin Arrival".


----------



## cats n bags

NOG-GIN NOG-GIN NOG-GIN  artyhat:


----------



## clevercat

He is about an hour away!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> (guess what I am up doing---hehehheh)


 
This, by the way, is brilliant!


----------



## clevercat

He's here! He's very tearful and upset (also he had several little accidents in his carrier on the way over). I am going to make a coffee and go sit with him for half an hour BRB!


----------



## cats n bags

Yay!!!!  

Noggin, you are one lucky boy.  You have no idea how soft and happy your life is about to be.


----------



## boxermom

I'm so happy for Noggin--he's in the best possible place with you, cc.


----------



## Cindi

Such a lucky little boy. Welcome home Noggin. You are going to love it there. Trust me.


----------



## clevercat

Well, I remember saying Clarence Purrbright sent him to me - not only does he look like Clarins, but I think he is also deaf and very nearly blind. Poor old man....
I can't bear to put him in the pen, he'll live between the bedroom and the hall for a while, while he settles. He just met Tommy (who was incensed that Mum had just taken a slice of ham into the hallway and NOT SHARED!), hissed at him, but there was none of the screaming and spitting that came from Figgy when he was new... Tommy was completely unfazed, anyway....


----------



## poopsie

Oh Noggin! 



I just had a Weird Al moment..............................now I am going about singing &#9834;&#9835;"When love comes Noggin at your dooooor"&#9835;&#9834;      


Poor Davy


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Well, I remember saying Clarence Purrbright sent him to me - not only does he look like Clarins, but I think he is also deaf and very nearly blind. Poor old man....
> I can't bear to put him in the pen, he'll live between the bedroom and the hall for a while, while he settles. He just met Tommy (who was incensed that Mum had just taken a slice of ham into the hallway and NOT SHARED!), hissed at him,* but there was none of the screaming and spitting that came from Figgy when he was new... Tommy was completely unfazed, anyway....*



Last one in has to keep next one out...

It's up to Figgy to send Noggin packing.  I don't think he is going to have any problems from the rest of the Butterbean Team.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Oh Noggin!
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a Weird Al moment..............................now I am going about singing *&#9834;&#9835;"When love comes Noggin at your dooooor"&#9835;&#9834; *
> 
> 
> Poor Davy


 
I am already in love with him.....we just sat in the hallway and I shared my lunch with him. He has now tucked into his own lunch and I have left him asleep in the bathroom. I honestly don't think he will be here long, he is so very frail, but - if I have anything to do with it - he is going to be teh happiest kitteh in teh whole wide world!


----------



## dusty paws

oh clever, i'm so so happy to read this. this totally made my morning.


----------



## Cindi

This made me a bit teary. :cry: He is going to break all our hearts when he leaves but he will be the happiest cat on the planet until then. Enjoy your new home Noggin. You have the best mom in the world.





clevercat said:


> I am already in love with him.....we just sat in the hallway and I shared my lunch with him. He has now tucked into his own lunch and I have left him asleep in the bathroom. I honestly don't think he will be here long, he is so very frail, but - if I have anything to do with it - he is going to be teh happiest kitteh in teh whole wide world!


----------



## buzzytoes

Glad Noggin is home safe and sound!!! Maybe he is only frail because he was not taken care of. Hopefully they didn't do anything that is not reversible, aside from the kidney problems. Can't wait for pics when he is settled.


----------



## clevercat

Nog's old person just told me she is heartbroken. Grrrr.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Nog's old person just told me she is heartbroken. Grrrr.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Glad Noggin is home safe and sound!!! Maybe he is only frail because he was not taken care of. Hopefully they didn't do anything that is not reversible, aside from the kidney problems. Can't wait for pics when he is settled.


 
Oh, we must have posted at the same time. I hope so - he is so, so  thin. All boney. Not much of an appetite, but I think that's down to nerves. He has moved into the bathroom for now, he says he feels safe in there, tucked between the side of the bath and the radiator. I've cranked the heat up like the Tropics and each time I pop in to give him a scritchy, he chirrups at me. I think he is depressed, he seems so beaten by life. Imagine knowing you aren't wanted....it breaks my heart to think of him all alone (owner doesn't count).....
I'll start the introductions over Easter, I think. Until then, maybe it's a good thing he is quiet and gets lots of time to sleep and toast his tummy against the radiator.....


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Nog's old person just told me she is heartbroken. Grrrr.


 

Well clearly she wasn't too heartbroken to stop taking care of him or send him to another home. Too little too late lady!!!


----------



## Cindi

+1  and I would like to add :censor:





poopsie2 said:


>


----------



## clevercat

Aww, he's so scared and quiet...what do you think - I am planning to leave him where he seems to feel safest, in the bathroom, overnight and while I am out tomorrow. I don't want him to feel abandoned, but neither do I want him to feel stressed running into the rest of the family....
I've set up a little bedsit for him in there -everything he needs, including his nice new bed, some toys and a liberal spritz of Feliway. 
Hope he will soon start to relax. Photos very soon!


----------



## dusty paws

can you give him a blankey or something that smells like you?


----------



## oggers86

Its a good idea to keep him in the bathroom, helps him feel safe and like you said doesnt cause any unecessary trouble with the rest of the clan. 

Cant wait for pics


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> can you give him a blankey or something that smells like you?


 
He's got my T-shirt and a blankie. And is ignoring both in favour of the corner of the room....


----------



## boxermom

It makes sense that he would feel safest in a smallish area. I feel so bad that his life has been so empty of the love he deserves. sometimes the most special animals are with us the briefest time. It happened to us, too.

As for the owner feeling *heartbroken*--did she expect him to get his own meds and take them? It's a responsibility and a privilege to have a companion animal in our care and we have to give of ourselves, sometimes to the point of exhaustion (last night t-storms went through and dh and I took turns staying up with our dog who is deathly afraid of thunder or any loud sounds). Yes, we're tired today but our dog needed reassurance and love.

I know your instincts will show you the way with this elderly gentleman.


----------



## poopsie

How is Noggin doing this morning?


----------



## clevercat

Well, he hasn't had more than a mouthful of food since he got here, but while the rest of the family ate breakfast this morning, Noggin has been investigating the bedroom. Right now, Bear and Norton are napping on my bed and Noggie, having hissed visciously at them both, warning them of Dire Consequences should they take a step closer, well - Noggie is in his heated bed in the hallway - I've left the three of them semi-together, no doors closed between them.
Fingers crossed...I still think it'll be weeks, not months - he's so very thin, his head looks too big for his body  I'm going to get him some cooked chicken for dinner and heat it up, in the hope that'll tempt him to start eating again....poor little man.


----------



## poopsie

Sending lots of love to the little Noggin-man.


----------



## buzzytoes

Hang in there Noggs and please eat some food for Mama!


----------



## clevercat

Noggin has eaten something!
2 x slices organic free range turkey and a half sachet of Almo Nature Raw food. I had to feed him by hand - I've noticed that if he eats from the bowl he tends to forget what he is doing and wander off....poor little love. He seems so beaten by life. I hope he can relax soon.....


----------



## dusty paws

yay - so glad to hear that he has eaten!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> Noggin has eaten something!
> 2 x slices organic free range turkey and a half sachet of Almo Nature Raw food. I had to feed him by hand - I've noticed that if he eats from the bowl he tends to forget what he is doing and wander off....poor little love. He seems so beaten by life. I hope he can relax soon.....



Yay!  Clearly he has an appetite, that's a wonderful thing!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cindi

Poor little confused baby. He is like the old men that fall asleep while eating dinner. LOL  Great to hear he does have an appetite. If anyone can bring him around it's you. Eat Noggin eat! I would also check his teeth. Sometimes older cats have a problem with their teeth that causes them to have pain while eating. I know the vet just checked him out so that is probably ok.


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay for Noggin eating!!! It can only get better from here!


----------



## clevercat

I am thinking of popping him in the kitten pen tomorrow, but worried it will stress him out. The only reason I am considering it, I think Noggin will spend the rest of his life jammed down the side of the loo if I let him...and I don't want him to feel isolated and alone? What do you think? Is it too soon? Should I just let him be in the bathroom for now? I don't want to rush things but just want to do my best for him...


----------



## boxermom

Your instincts are so good, clever. Maybe give him another day or two? He's had a long time of sensory deprivation apparently. Bless his sad heart. I think he'll soon realize he's safe and loved. Might he have a bit of dementia? Do cats get that the way dogs do?


----------



## poopsie

Dearest Noggin

Welcome to the Purrs Forum. There are so many of us who have been anxiously awaiting your arrival. Even though we have never 'met' you we love you with all our hearts. Please know that you are in a special place with your new Mum. We are counting on her to deliver all the hugs and scritches that are being sent your way. This is going to keep her very busy. Be content little man.......you are very much loved


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Your instincts are so good, clever. Maybe give him another day or two? He's had a long time of sensory deprivation apparently. Bless his sad heart. I think he'll soon realize he's safe and loved. Might he have a bit of dementia? Do cats get that the way dogs do?


 
Yes, they do - I think he is beginning to develop dementia - although I thought that about Lupe when I adopted him, and it turned out he was just depressed - when he realised he was safe in a Forever Home, he became almost kittenish for probably the first time in his life.....



poopsie2 said:


> Dearest Noggin
> 
> Welcome to the Purrs Forum. There are so many of us who have been anxiously awaiting your arrival. Even though we have never 'met' you we love you with all our hearts. Please know that you are in a special place with your new Mum. We are counting on her to deliver all the hugs and scritches that are being sent your way. This is going to keep her very busy. Be content little man.......you are very much loved


 
This made me tear up...poor little Noggin.
He hasn't eaten again this morning...I have tried everything I have in the fridge and cupboard - he takes a mouthful, chews and spits out. His teeth were checked a month or so ago but I'll get them checked over again - in any case, I don't think it's a dental issue as he was able to scoff turkey and some ham yesterday.....
His ex-person told me that when she'd had enough of his neediness (*sigh*), she sent him off to live with a relative for a while. Apparently, he relaxed and started to put weight on while he was there - they were feeding him raw eggs, which I almost never have in the house (except in winter, when I feed the foxes scrambled eggs  each night). I'll pop out later and get some - maybe they'll help kick-start his eating. I'll also pick up some of that stinky AD food at the vet tomorrow.....
I have spent the last hour or so, Noggin up in my lap, delivering Purrs Forum scritchies and kisses ('This one is from boxermom, this one from Cindi, this is from Aunty poopsie'....etc., etc.), and had - I think - a tiny breakthrough when I realised he likes to be held really, really tightly. Like Clarins used to - I think because his world is so quiet and almost dark, he loves feeling safe.
Eamonn is desperate to meet him and be friends - I've let him hang out in the bathroom with Nogs this morning - not that Noggie was that impressed ....
Right now, he is back in his safe position (jammed up next to the loo), but all the doors are open so he can start to get used to everyone. 
Please send out, 'Eat, Noggin, eat!' thoughts......


----------



## poopsie

I feed mine raw chicken livers when they 'get up there' in age. Canned mackerel is nice and stinky too!

eateateaeateateateateateateateateateateateateateateateateateateateateateat


----------



## clevercat

We won't be needing the kitten pen - Nog is out of the bathroom and doing a thorough investigation of his new home! He's been in cat beds, on the sofa, on the radiator cushion and has had a look through the toy box. I am so happy!!!!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> We won't be needing the kitten pen - Nog is out of the bathroom and doing a thorough investigation of his new home! He's been in cat beds, on the sofa, on the radiator cushion and has had a look through the toy box. I am so happy!!!!



Yippieeeeee!!!!  So excited to hear this!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cindi

It's amazing what the right environment can do. He knows he is safe and loved there. He must be a smart boy to have figured it out so quickly. Good boy Noggin! Now we just have to get your appetite up. I know there is something the vet can give him to jump start his appetite. Might be worth a try if he is still so picky in a few days. 





clevercat said:


> We won't be needing the kitten pen - Nog is out of the bathroom and doing a thorough investigation of his new home! He's been in cat beds, on the sofa, on the radiator cushion and has had a look through the toy box. I am so happy!!!!


----------



## boxermom

I'm so relieved for Noggin and you, too, clever. As furmums, we suffer as much or more than our animals when things aren't right with them.  

Sending strong vibes across the pond for his appetite to pick up!  Maybe cats are like dogs (who seem to love the stinkiest cheese the best!)--stronger smell sometimes is more appealing to kittehs?  The longer I follow your threads, the more I truly believe you are the cat whisperer--you figure out what it is they need and give them the unconditional love they have missed in their lives.


----------



## dusty paws

Eateateateateateat. Mine loves turkey baby food in tuke gravy when she has an upset tummy.
Hugging my iPad and sending lots of love across the miles


----------



## buzzytoes

Can you swaddle a cat like you would a child?? I wonder if wrapping him tightly in a blankie while you hold him would help?? Glad to hear he is out exploring. Give him chin scritches for me!!

Please eat Noggie boy!!! You need to be able to enjoy your most loving furever home for a long time!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Also  to his ex-***** who got tired of his neediness. Hope no one does the same to her when she gets old and starts to fall apart!


----------



## clevercat

Here's Noggin, on the radiator cushion this morning.




He's back in the bathroom for now, took himself off to his 'safe place' a few hours ago and is asleep.
Thank you for the food suggestions - I have to go to the vet with Tommy and Phil tomorrow so will discuss appetite stimulants and food with her.
I have found out that just like Clarence Purrbright, Noggin also loves cheese spread - he ate two spoonfuls this afternoon. It might not be the best thing for him, but at least he's eaten something.

And here's Eamonn, who has been here three weeks now. he is the tiniest scrap I have ever seen, yet stretchified out on his blankie looks almost like a grown-up!


----------



## boxermom

buzzytoes said:


> Also  to his ex-***** who got tired of his neediness. Hope no one does the same to her when she gets old and starts to fall apart!


 
Yes x a million.  Heaven forbid any of us humans might *need* some love, medical help, or anything else!  I just don't get people. Give me the kindness of the Animalicious sweethearts and animals any day.

p.s. just saw the pix. Eamonn should be on my Cute Overload calendar--there's gotta be a great caption for this one. And as for Noggin--I just want to hug him close and tell him it will be all right in his world now--just trust his furmum


----------



## buzzytoes

Awww Eamonn is trying to be a big kid!!

Your kitties do love their radiator cushions don't they?


----------



## poopsie

So relieved that he came out on his own. what a handsome fellow he is


----------



## clevercat

Just a quick Noggie update - I think the Purrs Forum 'eat something' vibes are working - he just ate two slices of turkey, wolfed them down all by himself - well almost, I just had to remind him where the bowl was a couple of times....but he didn't need me to hand feed him this time. tomorrow I will get a selection of cooked meats, some eggs, some cheese spread and some AD - whatever it takes to get him piling on the lbs...He's only been here two days and I already love him soo much!


----------



## Cindi

YAY!!!! Not a surprise, us Purse Forum girls are bossy.  So glad to hear he is eating on his own. I bet he will just continue to improve. Fingers and paws crossed here for the little guy.





clevercat said:


> Just a quick Noggie update - I think the Purrs Forum 'eat something' vibes are working - he just ate two slices of turkey, wolfed them down all by himself - well almost, I just had to remind him where the bowl was a couple of times....but he didn't need me to hand feed him this time. tomorrow I will get a selection of cooked meats, some eggs, some cheese spread and some AD - whatever it takes to get him piling on the lbs...He's only been here two days and I already love him soo much!


----------



## cats n bags

How is little Noggyman?

I hope he has abandoned the toilet cave and settled into a window cushion.  Have you convinced him that you are a good cook and that he should gobble his goodies until he has a shiny plate?


----------



## clevercat

Noggie is still in the bathroom, but has moved himself out from the side of the loo and is now residing on Norton's favourite cushion under the radiator - a fair exchange, as Norton has spent most of the day in Nog's heated bed....
I really feel today is the first day Noggin has started to really relax. The bathroom door is open and he and the other cats can wander in and out, he's not growling at them any more - he even let Eamonn sit on him for a while this morning (Eamonn doesn't like the vacuum cleaner and was trying to disguise himself as part of Noggin's fur....). He must be so tired, as he has been in a really deep sleep most of this afternoon - I don't think he's slept properly since he got here. I discussed him with the vet this morning, particularly the lack of appetite. I've come back with vet food, chicken pieces (to make broth) and sliced cooked chicken so hopefully as he settles in, he'll start to eat a little more. I've booked him a health review for a couple of weeks time, vet will see if she thinks he needs an anti-depressant (that also stimulates the appetite) then, but said for now, as long as he is eating something each day, just to give him chance to settle down.
I sat with him for a while this afternoon and guess what, he purred! First time he's done that. Back with photos later....


----------



## cats n bags

I think that counts as progress. 

If you got some AD at the vet, try mixing a little hot water in with some of it to make a warm porridge.  Mine never liked nuked cat food, but warming in, or with, hot water seemed to help the flavors.

I hope it helped his confidence to have the little Eamonn run to him for protection.


----------



## boxermom

I'd have loved to see Eamonn on Noggy! Cats are so funny. Noggin is making progress. Still sending good appetite wishes to him.


----------



## clevercat

Noggin ate a whole package of cooked chicken this morning!  woo-hoo!


----------



## Cindi

YAY!!!!!!!!  Good boy Noggin!!!!!


----------



## boxermom

Good boy, Noggin! You feel safe and loved now--it's ok to eat and sleep without worry.


----------



## clevercat

I love that little ol' guy so much... this morning, as I sat on the edge of the bath talking to him (I know he can't hear me, but hope he finds my being there comforting), he came up and put his two front paws on my knees....*sigh* He's been sleeping most of the day again. I don't understand why his old owner thought he was so needy...he is a little lamb and I adore him!


----------



## poopsie

&#9834;&#9835;&#9835;&#9834;  clever had a little lamb &#9835;&#9834;&#9834;&#9834;&#9835;


----------



## oggers86

clevercat said:


> I love that little ol' guy so much... this morning, as I sat on the edge of the bath talking to him (I know he can't hear me, but hope he finds my being there comforting), he came up and put his two front paws on my knees....*sigh* He's been sleeping most of the day again. I don't understand why his old owner thought he was so needy...he is a little lamb and I adore him!



I love needy cats, I am the needy owner with cats that are like "whatever" 

Ironically it seems to be the people that dont want a needy cat that end up with them and the needy owners that end up with independant cats 

Give him a big cuddle from me, my cats are nowhere to be seen so they wont get jealous


----------



## clevercat

Teh Daily Noggin Update.....
Last night was a bad one for him. He threw up, had the poops, and just looked so wretched and sad....I spent the night stressing about him. All he's gone through in the last few months, poor baby....
This morning - much, much better! Ate - and kept down - half package of chicken, no more poops, had a little chat with me as I put my make-up on - and was waiting behind the front door when I came home.
Tonight he polished off a bowl of AD and it's the first time I haven't had to remind him where his food is - I didn't even have to sit with him as he ate. He must've been starving.
He came out into the hallway for a while - and, big step - he and Tommy nose-kissed!
I am just going to leave him where he is for now - if he feels safe in the bathroom, that's fine. I'm not going to stress him by putting him in the pen.
A little off-topic, but Eamonn has started peeing in a corner of the bathroom (*Ai am doing, Mammmy, so that Grampa Noggin will get used to mai scent an' not be such a scaredy-cat!*). While I wait for a delivery of 'Urine-Off', is there anything I can use to stop the floor smelling?


----------



## Cindi

Directions for Cat Urine Removal from carpets
Step 1.  If the cat has recently urinated on the carpet, first absorb as much of the cat urine as possible using paper towels or an old towel. Place clean paper towels over the cat urine area and tread on them so as to absorb as much of the urine as possible. Repeat with dry towels until no more moisture can be absorbed.

Areas of cat urine that have dried and previously gone undetected can be found with the aid of a black light. The cat urine stains will fluoresce under the ultra violet light in a darkened room. Hand held black lights are quite inexpensive, usually costing between $15 - $25. To save the expense of a black light you can always use your nose to detect the source of the odor. Put your nose down close to the carpet and sniff away. 


 Step 2.   Next, wet the area with a solution of 50% white vinegar and 50% water. Make sure you use enough of the solution to  penetrate the fibers deep down. 
After the vinegar treatment dry off the carpet as much as possible. You can assist drying by blotting with paper towels as described above. If you own a wet/dry vacuum extractor use that to remove excess moisture. 

Step 3.  Apply a handful of baking soda over the affected area. Mix a quarter of a cup of 3% hydrogen peroxide with a teaspoon of liquid dishwashing detergent and drizzle this solution over the baking soda. Alternatively you can use a spray bottle for the hydrogen peroxide solution.
(Do not use caustic detergent that you put in a dishwasher) 

Caution: Do not use hydrogen peroxide that is stronger than 3%

Work it well into the carpet with a scrubbing brush, tooth brush or your fingers. Allow to dry. Once completely dry vacuum up the dried baking soda. Use a hard bristled brush to loosen up the baking soda if necessary. You can assist drying with a heater or a fan.


----------



## Cindi

Poor Noggin. I'm glad to hear he just had an off day and is feeling better now. Bad boy Eamonn! No peeing on the rug. Noggin will come out when he is ready. He doesn't need any smelly help from you. Bad. Cute but bad.


----------



## poopsie

Oh dear


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Directions for Cat Urine Removal from carpets
> Step 1. If the cat has recently urinated on the carpet, first absorb as much of the cat urine as possible using paper towels or an old towel. Place clean paper towels over the cat urine area and tread on them so as to absorb as much of the urine as possible. Repeat with dry towels until no more moisture can be absorbed.
> 
> Areas of cat urine that have dried and previously gone undetected can be found with the aid of a black light. The cat urine stains will fluoresce under the ultra violet light in a darkened room. Hand held black lights are quite inexpensive, usually costing between $15 - $25. To save the expense of a black light you can always use your nose to detect the source of the odor. Put your nose down close to the carpet and sniff away.
> 
> 
> Step 2. Next, wet the area with a solution of 50% white vinegar and 50% water. Make sure you use enough of the solution to penetrate the fibers deep down.
> After the vinegar treatment dry off the carpet as much as possible. You can assist drying by blotting with paper towels as described above. If you own a wet/dry vacuum extractor use that to remove excess moisture.
> 
> Step 3. Apply a handful of baking soda over the affected area. Mix a quarter of a cup of 3% hydrogen peroxide with a teaspoon of liquid dishwashing detergent and drizzle this solution over the baking soda. Alternatively you can use a spray bottle for the hydrogen peroxide solution.
> (Do not use caustic detergent that you put in a dishwasher)
> 
> Caution: Do not use hydrogen peroxide that is stronger than 3%
> 
> Work it well into the carpet with a scrubbing brush, tooth brush or your fingers. Allow to dry. Once completely dry vacuum up the dried baking soda. Use a hard bristled brush to loosen up the baking soda if necessary. You can assist drying with a heater or a fan.


 
Thank you Cindi! I need to print that post out! I did Step 1 automatically (years of living with Norton, who often stands front feet in , back feet out, of the tray.....) - and I knew vinegar was involved - that's really helpful, anyway.....
I've put puppy training pads down there for now, and Eamonn has already been back to tinkle again.....ha, he thinks he's being so helpful as he gazes up at me mid-pee with those innocent big green eyes.....


----------



## Cindi

If you don't correct the behavior when he is caught in the act he will think it is okay. If you catch him there a loud NO with a hand clap usually does the trick. Cats peeing where they are not supposed to makes me crazy. I have more litterboxes than cats and I have a LOT of cat. LOL  No reason to go anywhere else. You need to stop him now! or you are going to have a problem.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> If you don't correct the behavior when he is caught in the act he will think it is okay. If you catch him there a loud NO with a hand clap usually does the trick. Cats peeing where they are not supposed to makes me crazy. I have more litterboxes than cats and I have a LOT of cat. LOL  No reason to go anywhere else. You need to stop him now! or you are going to have a problem.



Ha - I learned something today, then. Because I've always thought it's not good to interrupt a kitteh mid-pee, something about their being scared and not emptying the bladder fully can cause cystitis....
Thanks, Cindi (although I'm not sure Eamonn will be looking upon you with a kindly eye after this LOL).


----------



## Cindi

Sorry Eamonn. You know I love you to bits but you are not allowed to pee on the floor. He is a baby and he needs to learn. I have interrupted many a NO NO PEE with no bad side effects.  You can also praise him if you see him go in his litterbox. 





clevercat said:


> Ha - I learned something today, then. Because I've always thought it's not good to interrupt a kitteh mid-pee, something about their being scared and not emptying the bladder fully can cause cystitis....
> Thanks, Cindi (although I'm not sure Eamonn will be looking upon you with a kindly eye after this LOL).


----------



## Beany

I've just read through the whole 38 pages, your cats are gorgeous and very lucky to have you.  

another tip re the cat pee - you can also use bio (must be bio) washing liquid and I use Tesco's which is cheap and smells ok . 

Soak up the pee and then wash the floor with the bio mixture. (I mix it in a plant spray bottle 40% washing liquid/60% water) and it works even for the tom cat pee smell who visits me and  loves to spray when I'm not looking.  It's much cheaper than urine off and works just as well.


----------



## clevercat

Beany said:


> I've just read through the whole 38 pages, your cats are gorgeous and very lucky to have you.
> 
> another tip re the cat pee - you can also use bio (must be bio) washing liquid and I use Tesco's which is cheap and smells ok .
> 
> Soak up the pee and then wash the floor with the bio mixture. (I mix it in a plant spray bottle 40% washing liquid/60% water) and it works even for the tom cat pee smell who visits me and loves to spray when I'm not looking. It's much cheaper than urine off and works just as well.


 
Thank you! And thank you for the bio liquid tip, too - I have spent a fortune in Urine-Off!


----------



## clevercat

Shall we all have a Monday Evening Group Ggrrrrrr? Nog's ex-owner just told me how much she misses him. Ggrrrrrr.


----------



## buzzytoes

Seriously? That lady needs to get over herself and have a seat. You are not a cat hospital where people can drop their cats, have you nurse them back to health, and then take them back when they are less "needy."


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Seriously? That lady needs to get over herself and have a seat. You are not a cat hospital where people can drop their cats, have you nurse them back to health, and then take them back when they are less "needy."


 
Oh, Noglet is going nowhere. I made that very clear to her. It just surprised me, someone who was desperate to 'get shot of him, he miaows so much' (her words), now missing him terribly. Ugh. People.


----------



## Beany

You know she might really miss him, but just not enough to put in the extra hours caring for him.  

Not everybody is as nice as you are and he's a lucky boy that you're there for him. 

Don't reply to her messages, she has no right to any updates. 

One of mine is 19.5 and sounds and looks just like your Nog and there are times he goes off his food, but he'll always eat anchor extra thick squirty cream, I've even caught him with his head in my coffee cup, not the best diet but better than nothing.  

Enjoy your kitties.
Oh and I use the bio liquid to wash out the litter trays too.


----------



## poopsie

&#9835;&#9834;&#9835;&#9834;  don't it always seem to go that you don't know what you got til its gone &#9835;&#9834;&#9834;&#9835;

ha! Can you send me some of that bio? We don't have Tesco's here. It always make me think of Mary Byrne when I hear Tesco's


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> &#9835;&#9834;&#9835;&#9834; don't it always seem to go that you don't know what you got til its gone &#9835;&#9834;&#9834;&#9835;
> 
> ha! Can you send me some of that bio? We don't have Tesco's here. It always make me think of Mary Byrne when I hear Tesco's


 
Oh she was great, wasn't she! I'll send you some bio


----------



## poopsie

How is she doing? I really wanted her to win!


----------



## clevercat

Beany said:


> You know she might really miss him, but just not enough to put in the extra hours caring for him.
> 
> Not everybody is as nice as you are and he's a lucky boy that you're there for him.
> 
> *Don't reply to her messages, she has no right to any updates. *
> 
> One of mine is 19.5 and sounds and looks just like your Nog and there are times he goes off his food, but he'll always eat anchor extra thick squirty cream, I've even caught him with his head in my coffee cup, not the best diet but better than nothing.
> 
> Enjoy your kitties.
> Oh and I use the bio liquid to wash out the litter trays too.


 
I usually wouldn't - I have Figgy's ex-person's number and I just couldn't bear to give any kind of update to someone who discarded an animal....maybe it's different because I met Noggy's ex-owner....
And I think I may try the Anchor extra thick cream for Nogs....


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> How is she doing? I really wanted her to win!


 
Me, too - now it's like she's disappeared.....teh curse of teh X-Factor LOL


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Me, too - now it's like she's disappeared.....teh curse of teh X-Factor LOL





Maybe she is back on till #40 

For those who are wondering  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hoDWyWsxFc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Maybe she is back on till #40
> 
> For those who are wondering http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hoDWyWsxFc&feature=player_embedded


 
I am back in Ireland in a couple of weeks - I'll go check!


----------



## Beany

poopsie2 said:


> Maybe she is back on till #40
> 
> For those who are wondering  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hoDWyWsxFc&feature=player_embedded




 oh my she scared my kitty.


----------



## clevercat

Cleaning the bathroom this morning, I set the bowl down ready to fill it with hot water and Nogs jumped right in and fell asleep.....




He looks so much like Clarence Purrbright....


----------



## Cindi

Such a sweet little face. I love him.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Such a sweet little face. I love him.


 Thank you, Cindi. Me too....


----------



## dusty paws

awww hello handsome!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Cleaning the bathroom this morning, I set the bowl down ready to fill it with hot water and Nogs jumped right in and fell asleep.....
> 
> View attachment 1678858
> 
> 
> He looks so much like Clarence Purrbright....


 
Hee Hee 

He may be an old guy, but he can get in the way as well as any cat. :giggles:

Oh wait, I meant he can be as HELPFUL as any cat ever could.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## boxermom

cats n bags said:


> Hee Hee
> 
> He may be an old guy, but he can get in the way as well as any cat. :giggles:
> 
> *Oh wait, I meant he can be as HELPFUL as any cat ever could*.


 
LOL, you cat lovers are funny. I don't think dogs do as many amusing things as cats do.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Noggs you are such a funny old man.


----------



## poopsie

He does look like Clarins


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> He does look like Clarins


 
Sounds like him, too. When I emailed the cat sitter last night, to break the news cat number 10 would be waiting for her the next time I am away, I said I am convinced Nogs is Clarrie's Dad.....they are scarily alike....


----------



## Beany

clevercat said:


> Cleaning the bathroom this morning, I set the bowl down ready to fill it with hot water and Nogs jumped right in and fell asleep.....
> 
> View attachment 1678858
> 
> 
> He looks so much like Clarence Purrbright....


 
What a sweetie, he's the spitting image of my little man, even down to the white fur around this neck - nasty flea collar -  we didn't know any better 20 years ago


----------



## madamefifi

So happy to read that Nogs is settling in!  The inappropriate peeing is worrisome but heck, he's old, right? We will probably all be inappropriate pee-ers when we get to be his age. Fifi was literally all over the place in her dottage--thank goodness we have hardwood floors instead of wall-to-wall carpet! I use an enzymatic spray cleaner when my cats make mistakes,  called Nature's Miracle.

I am a little worried that Ex-Owner will carelessly adopt another kitty since she suddenly misses having a cat around so much. Sad, isn't it? Non-cat people who refuse to accept that they are, in fact, non-cat people and keep trying hoping they'll find one that fits their delusional expectations scare me. With cats, it's a 50-50 deal--they get used to you but you also have to get used to them, loud meowing and all.


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> So happy to read that Nogs is settling in! The inappropriate peeing is worrisome but heck, he's old, right? We will probably all be inappropriate pee-ers when we get to be his age. Fifi was literally all over the place in her dottage--thank goodness we have hardwood floors instead of wall-to-wall carpet! I use an enzymatic spray cleaner when my cats make mistakes, called Nature's Miracle.
> 
> I am a little worried that Ex-Owner will carelessly adopt another kitty since she suddenly misses having a cat around so much. Sad, isn't it? Non-cat people who refuse to accept that they are, in fact, non-cat people and keep trying hoping they'll find one that fits their delusional expectations scare me. With cats, it's a 50-50 deal--they get used to you but you also have to get used to them, loud meowing and all.


 
I haven't heard from her for a few days, so perhaps she's stopped thinking about him. You know, from what she said I was worried I would be taking on a cat who never shut up, but he is far quieter than some of my kittehs have been....perhaps he was acting up because she was stressing him. I feel sure cats pick up on feelings that they are not wanted....
He is now making his own way out from his bathroom hideaway into the hallway, each day a little further. Last night, sitting in the lounge and watching TV under a pile of kittehs, I turned to see Noggin making his way across the room over to the toy box. I'm not going to rush him - I can already tell how much happier he is by the amount of food he is eating unaided!
The peeing isn't coming from Nogs - I am so used to that with the older cats, I almost expect it -  it's the young Eamonn who is marking his territory  He's using the tray, but still pees in the oddest of places. The clapping of hands and shouting 'No pee!' has made no difference, he just thinks it's a jolly good game (and one that, at the moment, he is winning)... It's not that I don't have more than enough trays, but I am going to see if I can find a different litter as perhaps he doesn't like the current one...
Meanwhile, here's his most recent photo....

*'Ai are Eamonn, teh fierce but sleepy jungle cat! Hear me SNOAR!'*


----------



## clevercat

Beany said:


> What a sweetie, he's the spitting image of my little man, *even down to the white fur around this neck - nasty flea collar -* we didn't know any better 20 years ago


 
Is that what caused it? I just thought it was his collar, which came off the moment he stepped out of the carrier.
I don't let my cats wear collars (except Eamonn, who has the safest of kitten collars with a bell attached - otherwise I'd never find the little stealth ninja) - at the Shelter, I've seen way too many horrible injuries caused by collars...


----------



## clevercat

Ugh. I take it back, what I was saying about Nogs and his tray. This morning he made his way into the lounge, stopping off for a warning hiss here and there at the other cats. He climbed into the toy box and just as I was looking over thinking what a sweetie-pie....I also thought, ooh he looks just like he's - WAIT! - he is! Peeing. In. The. Toy. Box.
Cue deep and resigned *sigh*


----------



## Cindi

Bad kitty. Oh, this is the one thing that makes me crazy. There is a cat litter additive called "cat attract". Hopefully you have it there as it can be expensive to ship. It might be worth a try. Also if your boxes are covered try uncovered. We need to teach the bad boys some manners.

http://www.amazon.com/Dr-Elseys-Precious-Attract-Litter/dp/B0000V860K


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Bad kitty. Oh, this is the one thing that makes me crazy. There is a cat litter additive called "cat attract". Hopefully you have it there as it can be expensive to ship. It might be worth a try. Also if your boxes are covered try uncovered. We need to teach the bad boys some manners.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dr-Elseys-Precious-Attract-Litter/dp/B0000V860K


 
Thanks Cindi - I'll see if I can get some in the UK
I've always used uncovered trays for the cats, so it's not that they're scared to go in.
It's not going to be a problem I can't live with - after all, nearly three years with Norton who has the worst aim in history (ha - like a lot of guys ) and when Annabel was 25, well she peed wherever she stood. She was old, not doing it deliberately - I'm kind of resigned to it.
But I would like my home to stay smelling nice.....any other suggestions gratefully received!


----------



## Beany

http://www.vetuk.co.uk/cat-accessor...dr-elsey-s-cat-litter-attract-additive-p-5007

Vet UK carries the littler.  Perhaps try a small covered tray for the little terror, some cats prefer it.


----------



## clevercat

Beany said:


> http://www.vetuk.co.uk/cat-accessor...dr-elsey-s-cat-litter-attract-additive-p-5007
> 
> Vet UK carries the littler. Perhaps try a small covered tray for the little terror, some cats prefer it.


 
Thank you so much! Out of stock at the moment, but I'll keep checking in....
Having so many cats, it's hard to have just one for Eamonn....it's not like he has any inhibitions - he'll just squat and get on with it. Little minx....


----------



## Beany

blushing:sorry out of stock at UK Vet, try this one:

http://www.pharmplexdirect.com/attr...6.html?medicines=213&language=en&currency=GBP

funny how they like to pee, but when you need a sample to take to the vets.....

Hopefully Eamonn'll grow out of it, tiny kitties are so sweet but so much hard work and the constant worry that they hurt themselves when your back is turned.


----------



## clevercat

Beany said:


> sorry out of stock at UK Vet, try this one:
> 
> http://www.pharmplexdirect.com/attr...6.html?medicines=213&language=en&currency=GBP
> 
> funny how they like to pee, but when you need a sample to take to the vets.....


 
LOL - very true!


----------



## poopsie

I too have had my share of inappropriate pissers. 

Boo is the worst offender................no place is safe from him. The water bowl, the stove , my shoes you name it.

He is not a good influence. Thankfully the weather allows him to spend most of his time outside with Miss Adrian. 

Here is Boo








I wonder what he was thinking


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I too have had my share of inappropriate pissers.
> 
> Boo is the worst offender................no place is safe from him. The water bowl, the stove , my shoes you name it.
> 
> He is not a good influence. Thankfully the weather allows him to spend most of his time outside with Miss Adrian.
> 
> Here is Boo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what he was thinking


 
*Dark an' ebil thoughts.......:devil: BWAHAHAHAHAHA*
He is a very handsome young man, though....


----------



## clevercat

It's official. 
I have become that woman off The Simpsons (with nicer handbags )
I do believe one more needy old guy (18 years old) is about to join the family.....
Please tell me I am not insane to consider this.


----------



## Beany

and better hair?
Yes you're insane , but if you think you and the rest of the furry gang can cope with another one, why not.  I don't know how big your house is but if you can fit in another litter tray do it.


----------



## dusty paws

Clever, I'm envious. Do iiiiiiit


----------



## poopsie

Lucky kitteh!


----------



## buzzytoes

The only thing I would worry about is upsetting Noggs before he is quite adjusted. There is no doubt in my mind you have plenty of love and time for another one - you seem to have an endless supply of that!!

Dear Kitteh Ladies,
Please advise. We have one spot that one of our cats ALWAYS pees on if the room is open. We have taken to blocking it off, but I am now using it as an exercise room so it's less of a pain to keep it open. Do you think the afore mentioned carpet cleaning recipe would work on a wood floor? The wood is original to the 1952 build date so it is real wood and not laminate.
Thanks So Much,
Sick of the Stink


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> The only thing I would worry about is upsetting Noggs before he is quite adjusted. There is no doubt in my mind you have plenty of love and time for another one - you seem to have an endless supply of that!!
> 
> Dear Kitteh Ladies,
> Please advise. We have one spot that one of our cats ALWAYS pees on if the room is open. We have taken to blocking it off, but I am now using it as an exercise room so it's less of a pain to keep it open. Do you think the afore mentioned carpet cleaning recipe would work on a wood floor? The wood is original to the 1952 build date so it is real wood and not laminate.
> Thanks So Much,
> Sick of the Stink


 
I think Stinky's Mum had a recipe for wood floors somewhere here....
As for teh new-new old guy, I wouldn't be able to adopt him for a few weeks (business trips again and when he arrives I want to be able to spend some time with him without worrying about leaving him) so Noglet should be settled in by then.
An unlikely friendship is forming between him and Eamonn - yesterday I walked in to the bathroom to find Eamonn rubbing himself all over Noggin's side and face (admittedly, Nog was sitting there with a bit of a  look on his face), purring the way only itteh bitteh kittehs purr.
Later on, when I shared out the Saturday Snack (cooked organic free range turkey slices), the two of them actually shared their portions with each other. I'll see f I can get pictures.....


----------



## poopsie

How is His Nogginess settling in?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> How is His Nogginess settling in?


 
Aside from the inappropriate peeing* ('But, Person, Eamonn does it and I've seen that chubby cat Norton miss teh tray more than once')*, I think he is getting on well. I'm trying really hard to let him take his own time discovering the rest of his retirement home and I'm always so pleased when I see him out of the bathroom and exploring. He still runs back in there fast once the day's exploration is over, so I guess it's his 'safe zone'. He is no longer worried about the rest of the family, Gerbil went to sleep in the bathroom yesterday and Nogs wasn't one bit bothered. Maia-Annabel has done a meet and greet more than once and he is no longer hissing....
I still don't understand how his ex-person thought he was a demanding cat. He really isn't. Oh - and like everyone else here, Noggin LOVES his food! Don't have to worry about his appetite anymore....


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> Dear Kitteh Ladies,
> Please advise. We have one spot that one of our cats ALWAYS pees on if the room is open. We have taken to blocking it off, but I am now using it as an exercise room so it's less of a pain to keep it open. Do you think the afore mentioned carpet cleaning recipe would work on a wood floor? The wood is original to the 1952 build date so it is real wood and not laminate.
> Thanks So Much,
> Sick of the Stink


 


clevercat said:


> I think Stinky's Mum had a recipe for wood floors somewhere here....
> .....


 
I've not had too much trouble with pee on the hardwoods in my house, mostly just barf. When I had a phantom pizzer, he was doing it on a rug, and once the rug was removed, most of the smell went with it.

I have a wax finish on my 1955 wood floors, so I just wash the area with warm water with a little vinegar and apply new wax over the bad area. I have tried this on a few potty spots, and as long as the wax seals the area, I don't notice the smell. The product is Treewax for Floors, and is applied with a rag and buffed, much like car paste wax. 

If you have urethane finish, you could try washing and putting more urethane over the spot, but you are likely to have a "shine-matching" problem if you don't do the nitpicky feathering of the edges. 

If you have subfloor with potty spots, you can paint the subfloor wood with Kilz or other leftover paint to seal the smell into the wood. I think it makes the smell less obvious to people noses, but I wouldn't depend on it to fool a dog or cat nose.

Some cats seem to like to pee on rubber backed bath mats. Something about the backing is attractive to the cats. I've had a couple of cats that did that, so I just let them have a cheapie bath rug on a linoleum floor and cut a deal that they could have a pee rug if they left the rest of the house alone. You can wash the mat a few times before the pee ruins it, but if they are cheap, you can just replace as needed. I only put jute backed rugs on the wood floors, and place furniture on it to prevent sliding around.


----------



## clevercat

A little something for the PPC (Phillip Phan Club) - don't his eyes look good now!




And for Stinky's Mum.....

*'Whoa, mah feeties don' smell so good....'*


----------



## Cindi

Good morning Phillip! I think that is the best I have even seen his eyes look. So glad he feeling better.


----------



## boxermom

Love the pix and the description of Eamonn and Noggin together--an odd couple indeed.  Phillip looks so good!


----------



## Sez

Beany said:


> You know she might really miss him, but just not enough to put in the extra hours caring for him.
> 
> Not everybody is as nice as you are and he's a lucky boy that you're there for him.
> 
> * Don't reply to her messages, she has no right to any updates. *
> 
> One of mine is 19.5 and sounds and looks just like your Nog and there are times he goes off his food, but he'll always eat anchor extra thick squirty cream, I've even caught him with his head in my coffee cup, not the best diet but better than nothing.
> 
> Enjoy your kitties.
> Oh and I use the bio liquid to wash out the litter trays too.



I know we all love our kitties and can't understand how people can give up on them, but if Noggy is the puss I think he is, his ex-person has mental health issues, so may not deserve to be judged so severely. 

Clever, I'm glad another elderly gentleman is being spoiled by you, I am sure Clarence would approve.


----------



## clevercat

Sez said:


> I know we all love our kitties and can't understand how people can give up on them, but if Noggy is the puss I think he is,* his ex-person has mental health issues,* so may not deserve to be judged so severely.
> 
> Clever, I'm glad another elderly gentleman is being spoiled by you, I am sure Clarence would approve.


 
I met her - she doesn't. But I'm so glad I was able to adopt him. He is such a joy - he's getting braver every day and somehow doesn't seem anywhere near as 'frail' as he was to begin with. Today he's been wandering in and out of the bathroom, getting to know the rest of his Furever Home. I can't wait for the night he jumps up on the bed.....something Figgy does every evening now, and I really didin't think he'd _ever _settle to begin with.....
How is Pip getting on, Sez?


----------



## Sez

Pip is right now trying to come between me and my keyboard!! She's doing good, thanks - she's been on a lower dose of Vidalta for nearly 3 weeks and is much better on it, no more vomiting, she's stopped rubbing her poor little face bald and (touch wood) hasn't had any further seizures (that I'm aware of). We're back to the vet on Tues for repeat T4 bloods, I am really hoping they are ok and she can stay on the lower dose. I'm also keen to get her weighed, I think she's put a little weight on 

Yesterday morning she was is the moghouse...having smacked me about the face to wake me up (as usual), when my eyes opened she stuck a paw straight IN my eye! I spent the day feeling like I'd been punched, the first person to get a black eye from a kitty! (Ok so I exaggerate, but it FELT like a black eye!)


----------



## Sez

Here is the little madam, looking sweet and innocent!


----------



## clevercat

Sez said:


> Here is the little madam, looking sweet and innocent!


 
Pip is such a pretteh kitteh! I'm so glad she is getting on well....


----------



## clevercat

OK  - the Noggin and his peeing. He's deaf, so clapping and shouting, 'No Pee there' at the top of my voice is going to do no good at all....Ideas, please? Twice today he's backed up against the armchair and let loose a pee equivilent of a water cannon.....
Editing to say how proud I am of him (not the weeing, of course....) - he's been in the lounge all evening and is currently draped over the top of the armchair.
He seems so relaxed and content....


----------



## Cindi

Squirt bottle. You just want to startle them into stopping whatever they are doing wrong. Also for some reason they don't associate you with the water even though you are holding the bottle. You might want to also stomp on the floor when you squirt him. He should feel that and get the hint that he is not supposed to do that. UGH!!! Good luck.


I wanted to add that the backing up behavior is not just peeing. That is marking and needs to be stopped ASAP.





clevercat said:


> OK - the Noggin and his peeing. He's deaf, so clapping and shouting, 'No Pee there' at the top of my voice is going to do no good at all....Ideas, please? Twice today he's backed up against the armchair and let loose a pee equivilent of a water cannon.....
> Editing to say how proud I am of him (not the weeing, of course....) - he's been in the lounge all evening and is currently draped over the top of the armchair.
> He seems so relaxed and content....


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Squirt bottle. You just want to startle them into stopping whatever they are doing wrong. Also for some reason they don't associate you with the water even though you are holding the bottle. You might want to also stomp on the floor when you squirt him. He should feel that and get the hint that he is not supposed to do that. UGH!!! Good luck.
> 
> 
> I wanted to add that the backing up behavior is not just peeing. That is marking and needs to be stopped ASAP.


 
Thanks, Cindi.....really at 19 years old, you'd think he'd know better  He's just marked the DVD player as well......the squirtie bottle is now ready.


----------



## Cindi

I have a feeling this was the actual problem with his last owner not his being needy. It would explain a lot actually. You might want to also plug in a few Feliway (or similar) diffusers. Try everything.






clevercat said:


> Thanks, Cindi.....really at 19 years old, you'd think he'd know better  He's just marked the DVD player as well......the squirtie bottle is now ready.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I have a feeling this was the actual problem with his last owner not his being needy. It would explain a lot actually. You might want to also plug in a few Feliway (or similar) diffusers. Try everything.


 
It would, wouldn't it? I'm just so glad I haven't yet replaced the sofa and armchair or the flooring so I am less stressed about this than I might be. I also think it's why Eamonn peed in the corner of the bathroom - I think Nogs got there first. Feliway plugged in and the Feliway spray has been spritzed liberally.....


----------



## buzzytoes

That would totally make sense as to why his previous owner got rid of him. Still ridiculous but would make more sense since he does not seem needy at all.


----------



## poopsie

Mr Julius is the same. Ugghhhhh


----------



## clevercat

New Nogs photos - in his bed in the hallway.
No inappropriate peeing today, either


----------



## Cindi

Good boy Noggie! You are adorable. Glad to hear all is going well in the "PeeUniverse".


----------



## clevercat

Here's the little ol' man, doing what he does best...... Napping.


----------



## poopsie

Awwwww.............Noggin 

How are the geezers doing?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Awwwww.............Noggin
> 
> How are the geezers doing?


 
Nogs is still spraying like teh high power water cannon - but only in one spot, against the DVD player (*TOO MUCH RUBBISH ON TV THESE DAYS, PERSON!) *- the water bottle spritzer had no affect at all. I've put puppy training pads across it for now. Hopefully as he settles, it'll stop - Norton was like that when he joined the family and wouldn't dream of doing that now (one hopes).
Daddy Gerbil is better! I am so relieved. He started eating again on Tuesday night, I woke up yesterday morning with a cat curled into me, thought it was Norton but it was Gerbs! He then scoffed three bowls of food for breakfast and has gone on from there....One thing I've noticed, he's been very clingy since Tuesday night, sitting with me on the sofa, following me when I move.....Anyway, he's better and that's all that matters.  that boy!


----------



## boxermom

You have so many individual issues with the kittehs, I don't know how you manage, but you do. They are a fortunate bunch.  I want to pet Noggin--he looks so soft.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Nogs is still spraying like teh high power water cannon - but only in one spot, against the DVD player (*TOO MUCH RUBBISH ON TV THESE DAYS, PERSON!) *- the water bottle spritzer had no affect at all. I've put puppy training pads across it for now. Hopefully as he settles, it'll stop - Norton was like that when he joined the family and wouldn't dream of doing that now (one hopes).
> Daddy Gerbil is better! I am so relieved. He started eating again on Tuesday night, I woke up yesterday morning with a cat curled into me, thought it was Norton but it was Gerbs! He then scoffed three bowls of food for breakfast and has gone on from there....One thing I've noticed, he's been very clingy since Tuesday night, sitting with me on the sofa, following me when I move.....Anyway, he's better and that's all that matters.  that boy!




I have instituted the use of physical barriers to protect things from wet. Cardboard works and is easily replaced-----I just cut open another box and spread it out. What I really like though is using those long clear plastic panels that cover fluorescent lights. 

Oh I am so relieved to hear that Gerbs is feeling better. Wonderful news indeed.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I have instituted the use of physical barriers to protect things from wet. Cardboard works and is easily replaced-----I just cut open another box and spread it out. What I really like though is using those long clear plastic panels that cover fluorescent lights.
> 
> *Oh I am so relieved to hear that Gerbs is feeling better. Wonderful news indeed.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> *Thanks, Aunty poopsie! Dis mai impression of how I felt earlier dis week......*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> poopsie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have instituted the use of physical barriers to protect things from wet. Cardboard works and is easily replaced-----I just cut open another box and spread it out. What I really like though is using those long clear plastic panels that cover fluorescent lights.
> 
> *Oh I am so relieved to hear that Gerbs is feeling better. Wonderful news indeed.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> *Thanks, Aunty poopsie! Dis mai impression of how I felt earlier dis week......*
> 
> View attachment 1688611
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Gene Simmons the KISS kitty!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>


 
He's a cutie, isn't he!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> He's a cutie, isn't he!




He sure is


----------



## clevercat

Today's Noggin pawtrait.....here he is soaking up teh sunshine this morning.....


----------



## boxermom

Aww, nice pic of Noggy. The warmth of the sun must feel so good on this older boy's body.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Aww, nice pic of Noggy. The warmth of the sun must feel so good on this older boy's body.


 
 ^^^ Thank you! He's a bit of a cutie, isn't he  Just like Figs, Noggy loves heat. The radiator, cushion, his special heated bed, even wedged right under the radiator.....I went to stroke him the other day and his fur was almost steaming, he'd laid so close to the radiator.....


----------



## dusty paws

Happy caturday nogs!


----------



## clevercat

So cute to watch Nogs and Eammon this morning. Eamonn has been starved for 24 hours as he had an upset stomach (ugh, so did I, clearing that lot up. Who would've thought something so tiny and cute could produce so much of something so stinky and gross.....). He had a tiny meal of cooked chicken for breakfast, and as soon as he was done, went straight over to Nogs, started up with the kitten-purr (you know the one I mean, it seems kittens have the loudest motors in the world when there is something they want) and Noggy moved over so Eamonn could share his meal....


----------



## poopsie

I am so glad that Figgy and Noggin have settled in so well.


----------



## clevercat

Nogs is now part of teh family. Tonight, for the first time, he ate dinner in the kitchen with the rest of the gang. Not bad for a cat who was supposed to be scared of other cats!


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay Noggin!!!!


----------



## Cindi

Way to go Noggin! I knew "Casa Clever" would be the perfect place for your retirement. Glad you figured it out so quickly.


----------



## boxermom

You ARE the cat whisperer! How cute of Eamonn and Noggy to share. All your experiences have taught you to trust your own instincts and not assume that previous owners' ideas of what the cats are all about is truth. You let them be themselves and it works out fine with all your patience and love, of course. There is no shortcut for that, but some owners don't want to make the effort.


----------



## clevercat

Just that one thing we need to overcome - I was woken at 5am by the sound of Nogs, spray-gunning the bin in my bedroom.
*sigh* It doesn't help that Eamonn seems to watch his every action so carefully and then copy......
One step at a time, I suppose. At least he's stopped peeing over the DVD player....


----------



## boxermom

Noggy, you contrary old boy--stop that!


----------



## clevercat

I've been away on a business trip all week. Came home to find Nogs has abandoned the bathroom bolthole and has now moved into the lounge. I panicked when I couldn't find him last night - turns out he was in the deepest of sleeps on the sofa, with Eamonn tucked into his bottom 
Meanwhile, I had to take Eamonn and Bear to the vet today. Eammon has worms! Wriggly, wriggly disgusting worms. But other than that, he has chunked on over a kilo in weight - vet is really pleased with his progress.
Bear - well, he hasn't left the house in years (vet came to him last time he had his booster shots) but his alopecia is getting worse and even though it doesn't seem to bother him, it bothers me! I knew he would let me down somehow, but not even I was prepared for this. I remember a while ago, reading something someone wrote about travelling with cats in a car. Dante's Inferno on wheels, she called it - and now I know why.In the cab on the way over, he was sitting in his carrier on my lap when I heard a gentle belch from the corner of the carrier followed by the sound of an even gentler yark.
I should've known that wouldn't be enough for him. He then turned around and did the hugest projectile vomit I have ever seen. And I got the brunt of it. My hair, my jacket, my jeans - even my handbag got covered in teh gushy food and biscuit puke.
He is now back in bed, eating slices of ham and drinking a bowl of kiity milk to make up for the trauma his mama put him through....I think Mama is going to need something slightly stronger to help her recover.....


----------



## Cindi

Clever, I was wondering where you got to. Haven't seen you here in days. Welcome back! Poor babies, worms are gross but at least they are easily treated. Glad to hear he is gaining weight. Bear showed you. He doesn't care for riding in the car...so there! LOL Not funny I know but I have been there. My cat Bella will poop in the carrier within the first 10 minutes of the car ride. Then you get to smell that all the way there. Not fun. Glad Bear is feeling better. Hope you are feeling better too.


----------



## boxermom

Sounds like some car trips I've made with dogs--what a mess they can make and the smell is hard to remove!  More work for mum, right?  Noggin and Eamonn sound so cute together.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Sounds like some car trips I've made with dogs--what a mess they can make and the smell is hard to remove! More work for mum, right? Noggin and Eamonn sound so cute together.


 
Much more work for Mum - I've been throwing things in the washing machine all day 
I tipped the cabbie _very_ heavily in the hope that we don't get banned.....at least kitteh yarkiness is nowhere near as gross as human sick-up!
Bear has fully recovered from teh terrible ordeal....little does he know we have to go through this whole thing again in a couple of weeks as he needs extensive blood tests to help find a resolution to the alopecia. Poor boy....


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> Much more work for Mum - I've been throwing things in the washing machine all day
> I tipped the cabbie _very_ heavily in the hope that we don't get banned.....at least kitteh yarkiness is nowhere near as gross as human sick-up!
> Bear has fully recovered from teh terrible ordeal....little does he know we have to go through this whole thing again in a couple of weeks as he needs extensive blood tests to help find a resolution to the alopecia. Poor boy....


 
I'm so sorry for Bear and his alopecia. My son has a 10 yr old cat with the same problem--it gets better, then gets worse. When we visit I never know if she will have bare areas all over or not. They adopted her as a very young one; the vet tells them it's stress, but she's never been moved around to different homes. She's a tortoise shell kitteh and people have told me that temperment is very odd with Torties. I know she's very shy of people.


----------



## Sez

Oh poor you! I have also been in the 'heavy tipping' situation...Hops gets very, very upset when put into his carrier, and always wets and soils himself within a matter of minutes, whether or not a car is involved (I walk to the vet). When I collected him from CHAT, he did a stinky one before I'd even finished signing adoption papers in reception! Fortunately that meant he didn't let rip the moment we were in the cab...but towards the end of the journey (it's a bit of a drive from Canning Town to Camden) he was obviously getting pretty p*d off and squeezed out another stinker. It was a gloomy, rainy day so the windows were all shut and there was no getting away from it!! At least it all stayed in the carrier...but on account of the smell I felt obliged to hand over a biiiiig tip!


----------



## madamefifi

Mathilda used to have explosive diarrhea in the carrier--very unpleasant for everyone! We are hopefully moving soon and I am dreading having to chase ten cats down and cram them into teh hated boxes! It will only be a short car trip but will feel like years, I'm sure.


----------



## clevercat

Look at teh Boys, all snuggled up on this cold and rainy morning....
You can see just how bad poor Bear's (ha - i should rename him Bare) alopecia has become. It's called symmetrical feline alopecia. It might look bad but it doesn't seem to upset him at all. He is the happiest, most relaxed cat in the family.....


----------



## poopsie

Any news on the kitten?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Any news on the kitten?


 
Waiting for the birth! I so, so hope it will be tomorrow as it's my own burfday (as you know!)


----------



## clevercat

Look at this!
Noggin and Figgy have decided they like each other....all snoodled up together, and not just once, it seems almost every time I walk by, there they are!
When I think of how stressed Figs was, and how depressed Noggin was - Seeing this makes me think I am doing something so worthwhile......




Just a small edit - that little minx Noggin - I just put a DVD in the player.....and it seems cat pee wrecks DVD recorders....oh, well, off to buy another one (and cover it in cardboard and puppy training pads.....).
Let's hope the next arrival is better behaved. Thirteen year old Max is in dire need of a Furever Home. Of course, I had to say 'yes'!


----------



## boxermom

I love that Noggy and Figgy are buds^. How lucky they are to have been found by you.


----------



## poopsie

Max.............who dat? What is his story?

So glad that teh geezers have bonded. It is so nice to have someone your age you can talk to


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> *Max.............who dat? What is his story?*
> 
> So glad that teh geezers have bonded. It is so nice to have someone your age you can talk to


 
I don't know yet - just know he is desperate for a home where he will be loved. He is 13 and looks just like Figlet


----------



## dusty paws

i LOVE that pic, clever!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I don't know yet - just know he is desperate for a home where he will be loved. He is 13 and looks just like Figlet





Well then he will be going to the right place!


----------



## Cindi

So glad to see the old farts have made friends. Probably had to gang up on the younger ones just to get some beauty sleep. LOL  Max??? Do tell.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> i LOVE that pic, clever!


 
Thank you - me too! I'm just looking over at them now, still in the same position. I'm not sure what's going on, as over the past few days it's been like one huge kitteh love-fest here - everyone taking every chance they can to snuggle up with each other - and none of the usual hissies and grouchiness about who has the best spot.
Hmmmm. I do hope they don't have an ebil plan up their furry sleeves.....


----------



## clevercat

Another snuggle-fest.....Norton and Gerbil


----------



## dusty paws

OH GAWD the cute


----------



## poopsie

OMG that is just the sweetest picture!


----------



## clevercat

Very nearly a group shot.....




...and the only time this little lot are quiet.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> Very nearly a group shot.....
> 
> ...and the only time this little lot are quiet.



Looks like dinner time at my house, lol!  Clever, I just love all of your kitty stories and would love to know more about them. I've read some of your stories so I do know a little. Would you mind just listing the names and ages of your brood?


----------



## dusty paws

i count 7!


----------



## poopsie

I don't think I see Missy or Murphy in there


----------



## Cindi

Fact: - Any group shot involving cats always requires food. LOL  Great shot.


----------



## oscarlilytc

Oh, look at them all!  That is a lovely photo!!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I don't think I see Missy or Murphy in there


 
Missy and Mr Murph prefer to eat side by side away from the crowd  - and Noggy still eats in his own room.



jenny70 said:


> Looks like dinner time at my house, lol! Clever, I just love all of your kitty stories and would love to know more about them. I've read some of your stories so I do know a little. Would you mind just listing the names and ages of your brood?


 
Here you go.....

*takes deeps breath*

Murphy, 5 years
Maia-Annabel, 1 year (*an' three days, mama, an' three days!)*
Tommy, 10 months
Bear, 11 years
Norton, 13 years
Gerbil, somewhere between 8 and 12 years
Phil, 9 years
Figaro, 17 years
Noggin, 19 years
Eamonn, my naughty little angel,  4 months old today!

And today I am off to visit a partially sighted young man at a local sanctuary......


----------



## Cindi

Such a wonderful fur family! Can you believe someone actually asked me how I can remember all their names??? Obviously not an animal lover.


----------



## dusty paws

10! i just wish i had the space....


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Such a wonderful fur family! Can you believe someone actually asked me how I can remember all their names??? Obviously not an animal lover.


 
Yes, someone has asked me that before - worse, though was when Colly passed away and someone said, 'well, you've got others' as if that made it all OK. *sigh*


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Yes, someone has asked me that before - worse, though was when Colly passed away and someone said, 'well, you've got others' as if that made it all OK. *sigh*


----------



## Cindi

Wow, yes that is much worse. As if they don't each have their own big personality and are interchangeable. Sorry you had to hear that. Insensitive arse. 





clevercat said:


> Yes, someone has asked me that before - worse, though was when Colly passed away and someone said, 'well, you've got others' as if that made it all OK. *sigh*


----------



## boxermom

I'll never understand people who think that one pet is the same as another or not a worthy family member.  I had an issue (no longer speaking to her) with an in-law who disparaged us for cutting a visit short due to our dog going into seizures and dying while boarded at the vet. She said it was *just a dog* and we overreacted. *no big deal* in her words.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I'll never understand people who think that one pet is the same as another or not a worthy family member. I had an issue (no longer speaking to her) with an in-law who disparaged us for cutting a visit short due to our dog going into seizures and dying while boarded at the vet. She said it was *just a dog* and we overreacted. *no big deal* in her words.


 
I'm sorry you've had that - insensitive remarks are so cruel, when our animals are family to us. Now I don't tell anyone I don't have to. I'm so glad we have this subforum......people here understand.


----------



## buzzytoes

boxermom said:


> I'll never understand people who think that one pet is the same as another or not a worthy family member. I had an issue (no longer speaking to her) with an in-law who disparaged us for cutting a visit short due to our dog going into seizures and dying while boarded at the vet. She said it was *just a dog* and we overreacted. *no big deal* in her words.


 

I have some people (my MIL and FIL) in my life that think pets are like pieces of furniture, but on the flip side they know how important my pets are to ME and would never say something like that. I can't even believe someone would be so heartless to you.


----------



## boxermom

^^thank you, *buzzy* and *clever.* I feel welcome here because we all truly love our animals. They are more loving and dependable than many humans. Even though I am a dog person, I can understand the bond between you all and your cats. It's pure unconditional love.


----------



## Lisie

boxermom said:
			
		

> I'll never understand people who think that one pet is the same as another or not a worthy family member.  I had an issue (no longer speaking to her) with an in-law who disparaged us for cutting a visit short due to our dog going into seizures and dying while boarded at the vet. She said it was *just a dog* and we overreacted. *no big deal* in her words.



OMG !!! But these people exist. People have either not had pet or are not the ones being passionate ( I think that animal lovers are in general better people). I was dating a guy when my beloved 19 yrs old cat died in November and he had a hard time speaking out condolences. I was devastated and cried for days -  not even a single thing he said
Terrible! Better not be surrounded by such people but with family members one cant always choose. These people do not know how a pet can be much more but an animal! Honestly i cried more about my cat as  when my granddad died 12 yrs ago- the "relationship" with my cat was longer than with him and more intense. Some might not understand but that's how it went

Hugs to you I am sorry you had to go through this!


----------



## boxermom

Lisie said:


> OMG !!! But these people exist. People have either not had pet or are not the ones being passionate ( I think that animal lovers are in general better people). I was dating a guy when my beloved 19 yrs old cat died in November and he had a hard time speaking out condolences. I was devastated and cried for days - not even a single thing he said
> Terrible! Better not be surrounded by such people but with family members one cant always choose. These people do not know how a pet can be much more but an animal! Honestly i cried more about my cat as when my granddad died 12 yrs ago- the "relationship" with my cat was longer than with him and more intense. Some might not understand but that's how it went
> 
> Hugs to you I am sorry you had to go through this!


 
19 years!!! That's incredible. You must have felt so lost without your furbaby. In general animal lovers and those who see them simply as objects must have some problems in the relationship. My husband never had a pet but became an avid animal lover once we had pets together (as I have all my life). He spoils them more than I do.
Thank you for understanding, and I'm sorry for your loss. We never forget our beloved animals.


----------



## clevercat

My two old geezers last night.....see how they always have the same side of the bed!




It's funny because they aren't particularly friendly to anyone outside the heated bed....I am wondering if they get on because both are similar characters....
They both have a bit of Sheldon from The Big Bang Theory in them.
Figgy, as everyone knows, will move anyone who is in his spot on the radiator cushion.
With Nogs, it's that heated bed. The other night, Norton was asleep in there. Now Norton is a BIG kitteh, and there was no room left for anyone else. So what did my little Noglet do? Got in and stood there, giving Norts beady looks until Norton took the hint and moved out.....
Those boys are so special. Anyone who won't adopt a cat simply because he/she is old - they don't know what they're missing!


----------



## poopsie

Awwwww lookit the two old goats!


----------



## oggers86

clevercat said:
			
		

> My two old geezers last night.....see how they always have the same side of the bed!
> 
> It's funny because they aren't particularly friendly to anyone outside the heated bed....I am wondering if they get on because both are similar characters....
> They both have a bit of Sheldon from The Big Bang Theory in them.
> Figgy, as everyone knows, will move anyone who is in his spot on the radiator cushion.
> With Nogs, it's that heated bed. The other night, Norton was asleep in there. Now Norton is a BIG kitteh, and there was no room left for anyone else. So what did my little Noglet do? Got in and stood there, giving Norts beady looks until Norton took the hint and moved out.....
> Those boys are so special. Anyone who won't adopt a cat simply because he/she is old - they don't know what they're missing!



I want to adopt a 14 yr old ragdoll but im not allowed another kitty


----------



## Cindi

Awwwwww. Look at the old guys all cuddles up.   I do love seniors.


----------



## dusty paws

such sweet boys!


----------



## Lisie

boxermom said:


> 19 years!!! That's incredible. You must have felt so lost without your furbaby. In general animal lovers and those who see them simply as objects must have some problems in the relationship. My husband never had a pet but became an avid animal lover once we had pets together (as I have all my life). He spoils them more than I do.
> Thank you for understanding, and I'm sorry for your loss. We never forget our beloved animals.



Well yes, there are these people who never had an animal but get attached to them (like your husband  ) and then there are those emotionless people. I had a project going on in school and did not turn up the day I had to put her down for teamwork (which could be done at home too so there was not really stress) and one of the people in my  team could not believe that this was the reason. I didn't listen because for me this was ridiculous. I am glad my parents decided to have pets. We had a cat even before me and my brother were born and there was never a long time I was petless  Unfortunately I was never allowed to have a dog as our family was always busy. I would like to have one one day but only when I can give it the attention it needs.


----------



## clevercat

A very similar group shot to the last one - except this one has eight cats in it.
I am going for the full ten cats in one photo over the weekend.
This is going to involve endless patience and more than one pack of organic free range chicken slices.....


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> A very similar group shot to the last one - except this one has eight cats in it.
> I am going for the full ten cats in one photo over the weekend.
> This is going to involve endless patience and more than one pack of organic free range chicken slices.....
> 
> View attachment 1724138





Oooohhhhh it is like a game. Where's Waldo in reverse. Lets see, what is different from the last pic 

Missy and Murphy are still MIA....right?

So it is late and I give up


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Oooohhhhh it is like a game. Where's Waldo in reverse. Lets see, what is different from the last pic
> 
> Missy and Murphy are still MIA....right?
> 
> So it is late and I give up


 
Yay, you got it! This picture included Mr Noggy as he has worked out he gets fed faster if he joins the rest of the troop rather than wait for waitress service to come to his room


----------



## poopsie

Lookit da fluffy tail on thomiss!


I have to feed mine in separate areas. It is so cute how yours are (mostly) all clumped together


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Lookit da fluffy tail on thomiss!
> 
> 
> I have to feed mine in separate areas.* It is so cute how yours are (mostly) all clumped together[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Only because they like to check nobody is getting a bigger meal than they are - and as you can see, Gerbs in particular likes a little mouthful from everyone else's bowl
> 
> As for Thomiss - he is shaping up to be one huuuggee kitteh. He's only ten months old, but if he keeps growing at this rate he'll be the size of a Great Dane by Christmas.....


----------



## clevercat

_Gettin' a stinkin' BAFF from mai daddy an' mai big brother....._ Poor Eamonn!


----------



## Cindi

I have to say he doesn't look too unhappy about it. You have such a wonderful family.


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> _Gettin' a stinkin' BAFF from mai daddy an' mai big brother....._ Poor Eamonn!
> 
> View attachment 1724423


 
Haha, but Eamonn tolerates it very well. Love the group pic of dinnertime. Noggy is no fool, is he?!


----------



## buzzytoes

Eamonn looks like he is quite enjoying himself!!! 

Love that the two old men hang out together.


----------



## clevercat

Just found out (because we hadn't heard from them in ages, we thought his Mum and Dad were going to keep him) Max-in-a-million, the thirteen year old kitteh whose people no longer want him, will be joining us here in his new Furever Home in a fortnights time! artyhat:


----------



## dusty paws

srsly i really want to come over and just play with all the kittehs.


----------



## boxermom

OMG, another boy to add to the family!  Does it shake things up each time a new one comes?


----------



## Cindi

Me too!!! That's great news. Another very lucky kitty.





dusty paws said:


> srsly i really want to come over and just play with all the kittehs.


----------



## buzzytoes

These people that just don't want their cats anymore are driving me nuts. I will never understand it.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> OMG, another boy to add to the family! Does it shake things up each time a new one comes?


 
I've only had two new arrivals who were difficult to begin with - Lupe, as he came with such a horrific history, was a nightmare to begin with and I still remember sitting in the hallway in tears after one particulary bad morning when he first joined us. Eventually, he had that *lightbulb* moment when he realised he was safe and would never be harmed again - and he went on to be one of the happiest cats I've known.
The other was Figaro - I don't know how I got through the first week with him. Felt I'd made the biggest mistake ever. Now though - I love him. He has his routine at bedtime which basically consists of him yelling at me to hurry up. 'PERSON! PERSON! I WANT MY CUDDLE! GET A MOVE ON! YOU KNOW I CAN'T SLEEP UNTIL I'VE HAD MY CUDDLE! PERSON! ARE YOU LISTENING TO ME? WANT ME TO YELL SOME MORE?' and then he snuggles under my chin, paws around my neck, purring and dribbling himself off to sleep......
I think the fur family is now used to new arrivals and they take it all in their stride....


----------



## boxermom

^Yes, I remember when Figgy arrived. That's probably exactly what he's thinking and saying to you. We learn to recognize our animals' communication. Our dog has different barks and whines depending on what he's asking for or what he sees (though we think his vision is very poor).


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> ^Yes, I remember when Figgy arrived. That's probably exactly what he's thinking and saying to you. We learn to recognize our animals' communication. Our dog has different barks and whines depending on what he's asking for or what he sees (though we think his vision is very poor).


 
It's true, isn't it? I can identify each of my cats by their miaow and they each have their own 'voice' for letting me know what they want.....
Do you have photos somewhere here of all your dogs, *boxermom*? How many do you have?


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> It's true, isn't it? I can identify each of my cats by their miaow and they each have their own 'voice' for letting me know what they want.....
> Do you have photos somewhere here of all your dogs, *boxermom*? How many do you have?


 
I wish I had photos of all my dogs on the computer, but these are of Sabo, the rescue boy we have now. DH only will have one dog at a time, but over the years I've had a Bulldog and 9 Boxers.


----------



## poopsie

What a beautiful boy!


----------



## boxermom

omg, those photos are huge! He is large for a Boxer in the US, which are usually smaller than the European Boxers. He weighs about 90 pounds and is taller than any we've had.

still love the kitteh pix best, though.


----------



## clevercat

Hai Sabo! What a beautiful boy. What's his story? He looks like a snugglebug


----------



## boxermom

^Sabo was turned into the pound (a kill place if they aren't adopted almost immediately) and the local Boxer rescue group was notified; they he put him in a foster home till we adopted him. 

The man who gave him up said he was ugly. When he was really sick last year, scans and xrays showed evidence of broken ribs and a caved in skull on the left side of his head (it's hard to see in the pic but his L eye socket isn't the way it should be), so he was probably kicked or beaten somehow on the left side of his body.


----------



## poopsie

can I have 5 minutes alone in a room that man? I really don't think I would need any more than that. :censor:


----------



## dusty paws

Oh boxer, he is gorgeous.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> can I have 5 minutes alone in a room that man? I really don't think I would need any more than that. :censor:


 
If we went in together, we probably wouldn't need to waste five whole minutes. What a piece of c**p. There is a special place in Hell for people who treat animals like that.
Boxermom, Sabo is a beautiful. I'm so glad he found his way to you....


----------



## clevercat

Here he is with Gerbil....




And here's Norton, sleeping off the effects of a 'nip parteh!


----------



## boxermom

^They are so adorable! I just want to cuddle them.

I'm so happy for all the animals that find their way to our homes. They give us so much when others either abused them or gave up on them.


----------



## dusty paws

love love love!


----------



## clevercat

Unwanted (until now) thirteen year old Max-in-a-Million is joining us in his Furever Home in seven sleeps time!
Photo, anyone?


----------



## poopsie




----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> Unwanted (until now) thirteen year old Max-in-a-Million is joining us in his Furever Home in seven sleeps time!
> Photo, anyone?


 
You have to ask? Of course we want to see Max. Where is he that he is unwanted? That's so sad.


----------



## dusty paws

yes yes we need to lurve him!


----------



## Cindi

Bring on the cute!!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

Tah-Dah!

In his Purrs Forum debut......meet Max!


----------



## poopsie

Hi Max In a Million! 


he kind of has that Phil vibe going on, doesn't he? Especially in that second photo


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Hi Max In a Million!
> 
> 
> he kind of has that Phil vibe going on, doesn't he? Especially in that second photo


 
He does, doesn't he?  He is apparently a total cuddlebug.....


----------



## poopsie

I wanna cuddle teh new kitteh


----------



## jenny70

What a handsome boy!  I will never understand how people just decide they no longer want their pets, as if they are disposable, especially after 13 years!  *sigh*. 

You have such a good heart Clever, he is unwanted no more!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I wanna cuddle teh new kitteh


 
Cuddles freely available from the moment he gets here.....


----------



## cats n bags

Hai Max!  :santawave:
_sorry about the santa, but I needed a waving smilie_

He looks like he's flirting with us.


----------



## Cindi

Welcome Max!!! Your life is going to be much better now. You are going to get many virtual kisses from all your PF auntys. And lots of real ones from your mommy. Welcome!


----------



## boxermom

I wish I could visit your tribe of kittehs and give them all a cuddle.  Welcome, Max!


----------



## dusty paws

hai max ! you sure are handsome! (love, rosie..)


----------



## clevercat

So Max's parents are keeping him! They couldn't go through with parting with him. I feel I did them a disservice, thinking they didn't love him - from what I have heard, it's clear they do - there was a family issue that has apparently now been resolved.
And somewhere behind the scenes up at the Bridge, my babies have been working hard to bring another old boy into my life.....
Another nineteen year old is losing his people because they have to move into rented accomodation where there are no pets allowed (my idea of Hell)....and is coming to me for the rest of his life.
No photos until he arrives (not tempting Fate this time)...but he looks like a big old warrior!


----------



## clevercat

Meanwhile, Phil would like to inform members of teh Phillip Phan Club that he and Gerbil caught a sunbeam this morning......


----------



## cats n bags

I know we were looking forward to meeting Max, but Yay! for him that the kitty angels were able to help him stay in his home.  

Maybe the "Old Warrior" had his angels talk to Max's angels and they cut a deal for everyone to have a safe place to land.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Meanwhile, Phil would like to inform members of teh Phillip Phan Club that he and Gerbil caught a sunbeam this morning......
> 
> View attachment 1731485





sigh............................................&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Cindi

Good morning Phillip you gorgeous boy! Fabulous spot you found and a friend to cuddle with, perfection!

I am glad Max's people were able to keep him. I get so sad when I see seniors lose their homes, even if it means coming to such a fabulous place as Chez Clever. I can't wait to meet the big old warrior. Is he orange? Do tell just a few details. I so love the orange boys and they always look tough.


----------



## dusty paws

^agree 100% with cindi, i couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## ladyash

clevercat said:


> So Max's parents are keeping him! They couldn't go through with parting with him. I feel I did them a disservice, thinking they didn't love him - from what I have heard, it's clear they do - there was a family issue that has apparently now been resolved.
> And somewhere behind the scenes up at the Bridge, my babies have been working hard to bring another old boy into my life.....
> Another nineteen year old is losing his people because they have to move into rented accomodation where there are no pets allowed (my idea of Hell)....and is coming to me for the rest of his life.
> No photos until he arrives (not tempting Fate this time)...but he looks like a big old warrior!



This is why I can't think of getting a kitty yet  All the rental units in the city I have to move to for school are strictly no pets. There are one or two that will allow cats, but the majority are very strict. Even some condos strictly say no pets over a certain weight or cats only. I can see why some say no pets though after viewing one condo that allowed cats. That place reeked badly like they didn't clean up after their one cat ever. Seriously I know lots of people with multiple cats and their houses never ever smell a fraction as bad as that place. We signed a lease on condition that it was deep cleaned before we moved in but they rejected our application. 
I'm a cat person totally even though I'm allergic...they invented allergy pills and nasal sprays for that


----------



## clevercat

I just found out the Old Warrior passed away. At least he was with his people and he didn't have to go through the heartache of being moved. Silly to be upset about a cat I never met, but I am.....


----------



## Cindi

Poor Old Warrior. I am upset too. But happy that he had a nice long life and passed with his people around him. RIP Warrior.


----------



## cats n bags

RIP Old Warrior


----------



## boxermom

Oh, no. Rest in peace, old warrior. You were loved.


----------



## dusty paws

RIP old guy.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I just found out the Old Warrior passed away. At least he was with his people and he didn't have to go through the heartache of being moved. Silly to be upset about a cat I never met, but I am.....





Oh noes!

It isn't silly at all. This coming from someone who cries at road kill


----------



## Cindi

Good to know I'm not the only one. :cry:





poopsie2 said:


> Oh noes!
> 
> It isn't silly at all. This coming from someone who cries at road kill


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Oh noes!
> 
> It isn't silly at all. This coming from someone who cries at road kill


 


Cindi said:


> Good to know I'm not the only one. :cry:


 
Me too - really distresses me. :cry:
I do however have good Noggin news! We went over to teh vet for a check up this morning and he passed his tests with flying colours! His kidneys are very, very bad but he is on meds and a low protein food to help limit the deterioration. Lovely vet said he is in far better shape than she expected - we agreed he is a cat who thrives on love and attention and he gets lots of that here  - he purred his little heart out the whole way through, even when his nails were being clipped.
I'm so happy, as vet told me Noggy may have as much as a year left - I am going to be doing everything I can to help my boy reach his twentieth birthday!


----------



## Cindi

Great news! So glad to hear Noggin is doing so well. If he thrives on love he really is in the right place. Keep up the good work Noggin. We need you around for a long time.


----------



## cats n bags

Yay for Noggyman!

I hope he gets many more birthday cakes to celebrate and share with his brothers and even his ebil little sister.  (that means you miss BBB)


----------



## buzzytoes

Poor Old Warrior. I am glad he went while he was still surrounded by his peeps though. 

Yay for Noggs being such a good boy and in good shape. I'm sure he will stick around awhile now that he is in a happy place!


----------



## clevercat

We have a regular visitor at dinnertime each evening, and tonight I managed to get a photo. Isn't he lovely?


----------



## boxermom

^He is beautiful--look at that tail!  I have a soft spot for foxes--we had some around our last home in Illinois. 

Good news from your vet for Noggin  Can't imagine any animal purring or being in a decent mood while toenails are beng clipped, haha!  Noggy must really be in a contented state of mind and feeling much better physically with your expert, loving care. Each of our dogs has hated having their toenails clipped and did their best to pull away.


----------



## poopsie

Foxy Loxy!


----------



## buzzytoes

What a lovely fox! I have never seen one in real life and have always been jealous of those who get to live around them.


----------



## dusty paws

So glad to hear about nogs!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> What a lovely fox! I have never seen one in real life and have always been jealous of those who get to live around them.


 
I seem to have a small herd of them! 
Ever since five years ago when one afternoon I looked out the window and saw a tiny fox cub and mama gazing in at me, I've left food out for them - and I'm not sure what generation I am feeding now.....there's an old boy with a limp, some babies, a beautiful vixen with orange eyes....they're like extended family! 
Some of my neighbours also feed them - we're careful not to let them get too close - well aware that not everyone feels the same way as we do, and I'd prefer they don't entirely trust people so they can stay safe. But I love watching them in the garden at night - and listening to the cubs screaming their heads off as they play


----------



## poopsie

I was the same with the raccoons. People can be so cruel. One man's varmint is my idea of a wonderful, fascinating creature.


----------



## clevercat

Lookit Gerbil, looking all kitteny an' young!




I love that boy sooooo much!


----------



## clevercat

I woke up yesterday morning thinking I'd had a dream about a cat called Lucy. Thought maybe it was because I'd been thinking about Missy's siblings and kitten names....
Anyway - checked my emails yesterday afternoon, and I've been asked to adopt this little girl. Fifteen years old, turned in as a stray and currently living in a vet's surgery (where they are beginning to make noises about what they will do if she isn't homed soon....) - isn't she adorable?





Oh good grief - that picture is teeny-tiny and I can't edit it. Grrrr. Oh well, hopefully you get the idea!
And I know it's meant to be as they've called her Lucy!


----------



## poopsie

(cue Twilight Zone music)


doodoodoodoodoodoodoodoo


----------



## Cindi

She is adorable! I have a dilute tortie named Lucy. I also call her Lucy Lou. LOL


----------



## ILuvShopping

lucy is adorable!!


----------



## boxermom

Spooky how we can dream about something before it happens! I do that sometimes. It might be fate for Lucy to find her way to your loving home.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> She is adorable! I have a dilute tortie named Lucy. *I also call her Lucy Lou*. LOL


 
That's my name for the new girl, too! They named her Lucy, I added the Lou!


----------



## dusty paws

Hi Lucy!


----------



## buzzytoes

So when does Miss Lucy come home to you?


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> So when does Miss Lucy come home to you?


 
Soon, I hope! She is coming via yet another charity, so I am waiting for them to get in touch with me. I hope it will be sometime next week.
Lucy-Lou is about 150 miles away from me - if I could go get her myself, I would. I keep thinking how bewildered she must be, in her temporary accomodation at the vets......I can't wait to meet her!


----------



## cats n bags

What has Amen T. Kitten been up to?  Has he posed for any peektures lately?

_Oh Mum!!!   Shut up about Amen T. Kitten.

We ALL know yur jus fishin' for more Murphy pics.  

Luv, 
Stinky _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> What has Amen T. Kitten been up to? Has he posed for any peektures lately?
> 
> _Oh Mum!!! Shut up about Amen T. Kitten._
> 
> _We ALL know yur jus fishin' for more Murphy pics. _
> 
> _Luv, _
> _Stinky _


 
Peektures of Amen and Murphy Beefcake coming up tomorrow!


----------



## Cindi

And Phillip too!!!! Don't forget us Phillip fans!!! 





clevercat said:


> Peektures of Amen and Murphy Beefcake coming up tomorrow!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> And Phillip too!!!! Don't forget us Phillip fans!!!


 
For teh Phil Phans.....

Pre-eye cleaning, so he is mucky but we all still love him, right?


----------



## Cindi

Phillip.   Looks like he is a BBB pillow. Such a sweet boy. 





clevercat said:


> For teh Phil Phans.....
> 
> Pre-eye cleaning, so he is mucky but we all still love him, right?


----------



## clevercat

Amen pictures coming up soon - he's been so naughty this morning, all I have is shots of a small black blur chasing a large blond blur (Thomiss).....


----------



## clevercat

I need some advice about Gerbil. This morning before breakfast as I was coming out into the hallway and he was way ahead of me, he turned to face me and it was like he was spooked by something. He immediately bolted under the bed (his usual hiding place), didn't want any breakfast (he ate lots late last night), although he let me hand feed him some chicken and treats.
I'm working from home today - he's been in his safe place all morning, just came out - saw me and ran away, right back under the bed. What did I do? Do I need to worry? I am wondering if the new flooring that was laid in the hall and bathroom yesterday has upset him - it smells 'new' even to me (although everyone else - even blind Bear - hasn't been bothered by it...Eamonn has already christened it, 'makin' it smell like mai home again, Mammy!'...IDK - he is fine when I stroke him and give him little treats - as long as he is a safe distance from me. I've just spritzed Feliway everywhere and will add zylkene to his food for the next few days.....Has anyone else experienced this? Is there anything else I should do?


----------



## dusty paws

is the floor different in anyway? like, texture? color? maybe he saw your shadow on the floor and got spooked?

hai philip


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> is the floor different in anyway? like, texture? color? maybe he saw your shadow on the floor and got spooked?
> 
> hai philip


 
Completely different - vinyl now, no more carpet. I am beginning to worry about him - he hasn't been out of the safe house/bolthole under the bed since the three second trip this afternoon. I even fed him in there this evening, by hand. I suppose it's good he's eating and he isn't hissing if I touch him.... I'm going to leave him closed in the bedroom tonight and tomorrow - he has all he needs in there, andif there's no improvement will call our vet tomorrow.....poor Gerbs.


----------



## Cindi

Cats don't like change. I'm sure it is just the floor freaking him out. As long as he is eating and otherwise acting normal I wouldn't worry too much. Give him a few days to get used to the change. He probably just caught a whiff of the new floor smell at the same time he turned around and it freaked him out. Poor little guy.


----------



## ILuvShopping

as long as he isn't being aggressive like hissing or growling when you come near him i think he's just spooked by something but should be fine.  hopefully he will feel comfortable soon.


----------



## poopsie

Who knows? Cats definitely march to their own beat.


----------



## clevercat

ILuvShopping said:


> as long as he isn't being aggressive like hissing or growling when you come near him i think he's just spooked by something but should be fine. hopefully he will feel comfortable soon.


 
No growling or hissing and he's eating (as long as I feed him by hand) - Gerbs was a scared semi-feral when I adopted him a little over a year ago and today it's like he's right back where we started.....


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> No growling or hissing and he's eating (as long as I feed him by hand) - Gerbs was a scared semi-feral when I adopted him a little over a year ago and today it's like he's right back where we started.....



Don't be discouraged Clever! I agree with everyone else, I think he's just freaked out right now. Cats most definitely don't like change, this may have been a little much for him. I bet he's back to his normal self in a few days. *hugs*

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## clevercat

Oh yaay, Gerbs is back to his usual self! He really had me scared yesterday. Late last night, he nipped into the kitchen for a bite to eat, used the facilities and then went back to the bolthole. When I woke up this morning, he was sitting on the bedside cabinet, waiting for me to wake up, get up and serve breakfast. So relieved. Thank you everyone, for all the reassurance yesterday....I was very worried.

Now. I believe Stinky teh cootie kisser wanted to see photos of Amen T Kittin......













....and one of Thomiss, looking all sleepy, innocent and adorable.....


----------



## poopsie

Did those kittehs wake you up early? 

My goodness......Eamonn is catching up to Thomiss isn't he?  Love that last one of him

So glad that Uncle Gerbil is back to normal. Huge sigh of relief


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Did those kittehs wake you up early?
> 
> My goodness......*Eamonn is catching up to Thomiss isn't he? Love that last one of him*
> 
> So glad that Uncle Gerbil is back to normal. Huge sigh of relief


 
He's as tall as Thomiss, but thinner and his legs are the longest I've ever seen! The two of them adore each other and it's so entertaining watching them play stalk'n'scare.....I'm very glad he came into my life. If Colin hadn't passed, it's unlikely I'd have even gone looking for a kittin in need - but Eammon has given me so much comfort and helped ease (a little) all the grief.....
It doesn't stop him being a stinker, though - caught him again this morning piddling on the new flooring. The water spritzer is a huge game to him, doesn't bother him one bit. As for the shouting, 'no pee there' and clapping - well, I'm pretty sure he thinks thats cheering and applause


----------



## cats n bags

Is Amen T. Kitten trying to do his best Stinky impersonation?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Is Amen T. Kitten trying to do his best Stinky impersonation?


 
LOL - there's only one Stinkums!


----------



## oggers86

Wow hes getting so big now!! He looks almost as big as my 2!


----------



## buzzytoes

I can't believe how big Eamonn has gotten! He is growing into a young man!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> I can't believe how big Eamonn has gotten! He is growing into a young man!


 
I know, he's grown so fast - even though he's still a thin little thing! But to me he is still a teeny-tiny baby  
Eamonn is five months old next Friday and I am pretty sure he'll want a party, cake and extra snacks


----------



## clevercat

Could I have extra strength good vibes sent out for Miss Lucy Lou, please? I haven't heard anything about when (or if!) she'll be coming to me and I am getting a bit worried. I emailed the Charity today.


----------



## dusty paws

sending some good vibes!


----------



## boxermom

good lucy vibes being sent across the pond to you!


----------



## jenny70

More good vibes headed your way!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## clevercat

TPF ju-ju is strong stuff! The good vibes worked and Miss Lucy Lou will be here next week.
I don't know why, but I am so excited and happy about this one....more than usual, I mean. She looks like such a gentle soul and must've been terrified out on teh mean streets all alone. 
Thank you, everyone for the good vibes!


----------



## Cindi

YAY!!! Can't wait to meet Miss Lucy Lou!!!


----------



## jenny70

Woo hoo!! Can't wait to hear all about her!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## clevercat

One more sleep! Miss Lucy Lou is arriving tomorrow!


----------



## buzzytoes

Weeeeee!!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

yay!!


----------



## Cindi

How many more hours???   Lucy Lou!!!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> One more sleep! Miss Lucy Lou is arriving tomorrow!



Yippee!!  Don't forget the pictures! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## poopsie




----------



## Cindi

Ok, It's tomorrow!!!!


----------



## boxermom

It's hard to wait for us--can't imagine how it is for you!


----------



## clevercat

She's here!!!! I don't think I have ever seen someone so beautiful. She is stunning. She is currently settling into her temporary lodgings in the bathroom, before either moving out to mix with everyone or into the kitten pen until the hissies have stopped. Lucy Lou currently hates her new fur family, lots of growling and spitting at those she's caught a glimpse of.....
But she's smoochied with her new mama already, and we've played with her valerian toy and had a few mouthfuls of cooked chicken -she is so gorgeous. I'll take photos later - I am smitten with this one already. 
Someone up at the Bridge was watching over us this morning - I did something so stupid. The person bringing Lucy to me arrived a lot earlier than planned, I did a quick check before opening the front door, then went out to meet the new girl, leaving the door wide open. Stood outside in the road, talking to Miss L-L's chauffeur for quite a while - and when we walked back in, Noggin was sitting calmly in the hallway and informing me it was a good job he likes it here, otherwise he'd have taken his chances and run. Can't believe I did that, I'm usually so careful. 
Anyway thank goodness everyone is still here and I'll be back later with photos.


----------



## poopsie

ooooooooohhhhhhhhh can't wait to meet her!


----------



## jenny70

Yikes!  What a heart stopping moment when you realized the door was open!  I've done that before too!  Now I tend to walk backwards out the door just to make sure no one is trying to escape! 

Can't wait to meet miss Lucy Lou!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## buzzytoes

Can't wait to see pics! Good sign that she loves her Mama even if she hates her brothers and sister. Likely she will settle in soon.


----------



## poopsie

Hey Luuuuuuuuuucy


----------



## clevercat

O hai Purrs Forum ladies!

Miss Lucy-Lou on her first morning here. She is VERY growly, hissy and spitty towards her new family, but it's early days and I'm going to let her remain in her temporary accomodation until she is a little more relaxed. 
With me, she is very affectionate, head bumps, kissies, non-stop purring.....













Le sigh......


----------



## jenny70

Clever, she's beautiful!  I just love all of her colors!  You have the patience of a saint and if anyone can get her to love her new fur family it's you!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cindi

She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## boxermom

such pretty markings!  Lucy, all the others were new at one time and you'll be comfy as can be very soon

clever, it seems that most of your kittehs are male--are there just more males for adoption?  At least Lucy accepts you right away.


----------



## ILuvShopping

she's so pretty!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh I love her little creamy markings amongst the white. Lucy is a beautiful lady!


----------



## poopsie

Oh my! What big eyes you have 


such a pritty kitty


----------



## Esquared72

clevercat said:
			
		

> O hai Purrs Forum ladies!
> 
> Miss Lucy-Lou on her first morning here. She is VERY growly, hissy and spitty towards her new family, but it's early days and I'm going to let her remain in her temporary accomodation until she is a little more relaxed.
> With me, she is very affectionate, head bumps, kissies, non-stop purring.....
> 
> Le sigh......



Jeepers creepers - what gorgeous peepers! She's a doll...so pretty.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> such pretty markings! Lucy, all the others were new at one time and you'll be comfy as can be very soon
> 
> clever, it seems that most of your kittehs are male--*are there just more males for adoption?* At least Lucy accepts you right away.


 
It's funny I never really thought about that - I think there are more boys in need of a home (at least in the area I am in at the moment) - at the Shelter most of the girls were homed quite quickly.
Lucy's driver as he dropped her off on Saturday told me I have a sanctuary now, with so many of the Special Needs and oldies. Ha, I always said I would one day own a sanctuary, but imagined I would first win the Lotto! 
Meanwhile - Miss Lucy. A calm, purry bundle of love with me, she is a screaming, growling, hissing fiend if any of the others get in her line of vision. Figs popped into the bathroom this morning (as I was busy trying to scoop Tommy and Eamonn out of the way, both intent on, 'meeting teh new lady, mammy, an' perhaps seein' if she has any treats for us'), Lucy didn't get near him but did growl the place down (with Figgy oblivious of course, as he is deaf).
I am wondering whether I should pop her in the kitten pen and let her growl and hiss at everyone (I did this with Figaro - it was terrible for the first few days but he is now fine with everyone) or leave her in the bathroom bedsit for now. Downside of that, I am worried she will be bored - and also the growling isn't likely to get any better. Or is it, with a few more days? Advice, anyone, please?


----------



## poopsie

Well, she is going to have to have to play 'Meet The Fam' eventually...............might as well get started on it now.


----------



## buzzytoes

I agree - might as well put her in the pen and see how it goes. Since she is already lovey with you it sounds like she is settling in as far as being comfortable goes. Maybe after a few hours of hissing and growling she will realize no one really cares what she's doing and will be more likely to let the others investigate her.


----------



## gazoo

She's gorgy!! Her markings remind me of a latte with the steamed milk swirling. &#9825;


----------



## ILuvShopping

i was wondering the same thing with my kittens and my cats. i think keeping them apart was just making the attitudes stay around longer. and now i won't get to see how long it would have taken for my cats to come around!

but i think if she's in their presence a lot of the time it will allow her to come around quicker. i think they need to be around each other to learn how to get along.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Well, she is going to have to have to play 'Meet The Fam' eventually...............might as well get started on it now.


 


buzzytoes said:


> I agree - might as well put her in the pen and see how it goes. Since she is already lovey with you it sounds like she is settling in as far as being comfortable goes. Maybe after a few hours of hissing and growling she will realize no one really cares what she's doing and will be more likely to let the others investigate her.


 


ILuvShopping said:


> i was wondering the same thing with my kittens and my cats. i think keeping them apart was just making the attitudes stay around longer. and now i won't get to see how long it would have taken for my cats to come around!
> 
> but i think if she's in their presence a lot of the time it will allow her to come around quicker. i think they need to be around each other to learn how to get along.


 
Going to take a deep breath, make sure I have earplugs and a glass of Merlot (feliway for hoomins ) to hand, and pop Miss Lucy Lou in the kitten pen tomorrow night. I am out in meetings all day tomorrow and working from home on Wednesday so at least will be around to reassure Lucy if - as I think she will - she freaks out.
She met Phil this evening when he nipped into the bathroom before me - and it was the first time she hasn't screeched the place down.
She met our catsitter this morning and immediately wrapped her around her paw. Lucy is most definitely a people cat!


----------



## poopsie

Well...............duh! Phil is such a charmer who could resist! :kiss:


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Well...............duh! Phil is such a charmer who could resist! :kiss:


 
 :kiss::kiss:Mwah! Mwah! Right back at you, Aunty poopsie!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## poopsie

Would a bow tie be too much?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Would a bow tie be too much?


 
 No, do it! And Phil likes the idea of a top hat too, please!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> No, do it! And Phil likes the idea of a top hat too, please!





i think a hat would hide his wonderful vintage 'do', but I might be able to draw him in a tie.

I just love that boy!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> i think a hat would hide his wonderful vintage 'do', but I might be able to draw him in a tie.
> 
> I just love that boy!


 
Aww, me too! We are making up for all the love he didn't get as a young cat....I'm going to run off now and give him a snuggle and smoochie from his Aunty poopsie!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## ILuvShopping

clevercat said:


> Going to take a deep breath, make sure I have earplugs and a glass of Merlot (feliway for hoomins ) to hand, and pop Miss Lucy Lou in the kitten pen tomorrow night. I am out in meetings all day tomorrow and working from home on Wednesday so at least will be around to reassure Lucy if - as I think she will - she freaks out.
> She met Phil this evening when he nipped into the bathroom before me - and it was the first time she hasn't screeched the place down.
> She met our catsitter this morning and immediately wrapped her around her paw. Lucy is most definitely a people cat!



what do you use for your kitten pen? i'm imagining one of those baby enclosure things but i imagine those easy for cats to jump in and out of.


----------



## clevercat

^^^^ Perfect!


----------



## clevercat

ILuvShopping said:


> what do you use for your kitten pen? i'm imagining one of those baby enclosure things but i imagine those easy for cats to jump in and out of.


 
I have a pen from the rescue centre - once it's set up, I'll take a photo.


----------



## dusty paws

lucy is such a gorgeous lady! give her a hug from me


----------



## gazoo

poopsie2 said:


>



awwww!!


----------



## ladyash

poopsie2 said:


>




 I so love this!


----------



## Jadeite

oh that picture is hilarious!


----------



## clevercat

*sigh* One of those evenings where I regret picking June as an alcohol-free month. I left a pot of chives way up high in the kitchen this morning. Came home to a distinctly oniony smell. The pot of chives (what was left of it) on the floor, several piles of chive-y yarkiness and ten guilty looking felines with stinky breath.
Miss Lucy meanwhile has informed me she intends to stay in the bathroom a few days more and if that Amen kitten gets near her food again she will pound him. I believe her too - this is a cat who hisses meaningly at her own reflection as she walks past the mirror in the hallway....


----------



## cats n bags

I hope everyone that ate chives is OK.  I would assume chives could be as bad as onions if they ate too much.

Was Lucy an only child in her old place, or does she just prefer the older gentlemen?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I hope everyone that ate chives is OK. I would assume chives could be as bad as onions if they ate too much.
> 
> Was Lucy an only child in her old place, or does she just prefer the older gentlemen?


 
Oh it was just a small pot - no ill effects (other than me having to clear up the mess, of course).
Mizz Lucy was found on the streets, then briefly found a home with someone who sadly passed away, then ended up at a vet's under threat of - well, we don't want to think about that. So - she is going to take some work. At least in her hidey-hole in the bathroom she feels safe - and it's better than being stray or in a pen at the vet's. I think I'll go back to the (very) gradual introductions with her - right now, I think the kitten pen would stress her too much.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Oh it was just a small pot - no ill effects (other than me having to clear up the mess, of course).
> Mizz Lucy was found on the streets, then briefly found a home with someone who sadly passed away, then ended up at a vet's under threat of - well, we don't want to think about that. So - she is going to take some work. At least in her hidey-hole in the bathroom she feels safe - and it's better than being stray or in a pen at the vet's. I think I'll go back to the (very) gradual introductions with her - right now, I think the kitten pen would stress her too much.



It does sound like she is just stressed and missing her person.  All those young whippersnappers are probably too crazy for her taste right now.  I think you have the right idea to take things slowly and let her get used to her new home gradually.  At least she like you though.


----------



## ILuvShopping

yea good idea. if she's not minding the bathroom situation then best to leave her there for awhile i think.  do you have a baby gate you could maybe set up in the doorway and leave the door open a little bit at the time? then she's at least in a comfortable spot but gets a little interaction.


----------



## clevercat

ILuvShopping said:


> yea good idea. if she's not minding the bathroom situation then best to leave her there for awhile i think. do you have a baby gate you could maybe set up in the doorway and leave the door open a little bit at the time? then she's at least in a comfortable spot but gets a little interaction.


 
I am going back to my tried and trusted method of very, very gradual introduction - the one I learned about in Pam Johnson-Bennett's book, Cat V Cat. I know it's going to take weeks - if not months - of letting Lucy discover the others. I am very tempted to move her into my bedroom so she has company at night and more room during the day and a window to bird watch in, but then would worry the rest of the family would be highly displeased as everyone likes to troop in there with me at bedtime - and Maia-Annabel, Gerbil and Bear sleep in the same spots every single night. IDK - I'll let her have a couple more days in the bathroom before making that decision. I do know I won't be putting her in the kitten pen anytime soon, it would be too traumatic for her. 
It's such a shame she is finding it so hard as she is adorable with me and I can see what a lap cat she could be if she was just able to relax. Hmmm. This is like a little ramble to myself.  Off to buy more feliway tomorrow.....
Edit - I meant to say, the baby gate idea is something I may try later on. For now, Miss Lucy goes nuts if she as much as sees one of the other cats. Baby steps, we'll get there....


----------



## ILuvShopping

that's the thing i worry about with fostering an older cat. i've only introduced kittens to older cats and because the kittens don't care much, eventually everyone just gets along after awhile. i'm not sure how i will handle fully grown cats going at each other... and i'm the same way. i want the cat to have interaction at night.. the feeling of having someone to curl up with.. but there is no way i could lock my cats out of my bedroom. my cats throw a fit if they can't get into any room in my house because doors are rarely closed (even the bathroom) lol

with my foster kittens now it's kinda funny. if one of my cats gets a little aggressive with them (kinda lunge and maybe bat at them) the kittens essentially fall over and play dead lol. they just plop to the floor.


----------



## clevercat

As I was saying a moment ago when teh Monsters accidentally hijacked Stinky's thread.... 
I am going to have to say, 'no more' at some point but I have always wanted an orange boy.
If this young man is laid back and gets on with other cats, he has found his final Forever Home (he's eighteen) here with us.


----------



## poopsie

Oh sweetie! Those are the saddest eyes I have seen in a long time. Oh poor little  (old) man! :cry:


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Oh sweetie! Those are the saddest eyes I have seen in a long time. Oh poor little  (old) man! :cry:



I know - I took one look and thought of poor little Wendell, who never got chance to know what happiness is. Fingers crossed ginger boy will have his Furever Home soon - Preferably here.


----------



## gazoo

AW - he is so wise looking.


----------



## ILuvShopping

awww wendell!  i can only hope to have my cats 18 years!! 

how many cats do you have clevercat?


----------



## buzzytoes

Poor scraggly old man!! He looks like he needs some TLC and a good brushing.


----------



## Cindi

Poor old guy. I would take him in a heartbeat. "Give Wendell a home" vibes coming his way. You really do have a big heart, Clever.


----------



## boxermom

He does look sad and kinda hopeless. Really crossing my fingers that he finds his way to your feline family, clever. He needs love and kindness.


----------



## dusty paws

oh that poor guy, i just want to snuggle him. fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## poopsie

I think that Wendell is playing hard up at The Bridge


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I think that Wendell is playing hard up at The Bridge


 
I hope so....I still think of Wendell every day, even though I only knew him for two days....
The new boy has already shared his name with me over teh interwebs and I am hoping I'll hear from the Charity today....


----------



## Cindi

Oops. I thought his name was Wendell too. Fingers crossed you get your orange boy home with you soon.


----------



## clevercat

That photo looked like he was at a shelter, didn't it? Turns out he was at a vet's and due to be killed that day. Thank God, the charity found him a temporary foster home. Now the wait, while they check what he is like with other kittehs......fingers crossed. I really want him to live here.


----------



## cats n bags

Is his name M. Armelade?  

I hope he does pass his tests and gets to come to Clever's Home for Wayward Kitties.  

_Mum,
Tell Clever that she does NOT have enough orange.  
Luv,
Stinky  _


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> That photo looked like he was at a shelter, didn't it? Turns out* he was at a vet's and due to be killed that day.* Thank God, the charity found him a temporary foster home. Now the wait, while they check what he is like with other kittehs......fingers crossed. I really want him to live here.



WHY?  


WTF is wrong with people


----------



## buzzytoes

cats n bags said:


> *Is his name M. Armelade?*
> 
> I hope he does pass his tests and gets to come to Clever's Home for Wayward Kitties.
> 
> _Mum,_
> _Tell Clever that she does NOT have enough orange. _
> _Luv,_
> _Stinky _


 

 Love this


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> That photo looked like he was at a shelter, didn't it? Turns out he was *at a vet's and due to be killed that day*. Thank God, the charity found him a temporary foster home. Now the wait, while they check what he is like with other kittehs......fingers crossed. I really want him to live here.



:cry:


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> WHY?
> 
> 
> WTF is wrong with people



I know...It was because he's stray and old. I really really want him to live here. Waiting to hear from the charity. It's going to be a long weekend...


----------



## buzzytoes

It's sad that he is a stray this late in life. He had to be someone's at some point cuz the odds are certainly not for stray cats reaching old age.


----------



## boxermom

It makes me so sad that pets get shuffled off to anywhere or let loose with no thought for their care. Our vet today told me it was so nice for her to see someone who cares so much about her dog's health (Sabo's bloodwork came back with some problems that we are going to explore for a cause and treatment). It's so unusual, that she felt the need to mention it. Yet everyone here in this forum is probably like me--we will do anything within our means to maintain a loving, healthy as possible life for our animals.

This dear old man needs some love and attention and healthy food. Some companionship wouldn't hurt either. I so hope and pray that he comes to your home, clever.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> It makes me so sad that pets get shuffled off to anywhere or let loose with no thought for their care. Our vet today told me it was so nice for her to see someone who cares so much about her dog's health (Sabo's bloodwork came back with some problems that we are going to explore for a cause and treatment). It's so unusual, that she felt the need to mention it. Yet everyone here in this forum is probably like me--we will do anything within our means to maintain a loving, healthy as possible life for our animals.
> 
> This dear old man needs some love and attention and healthy food. Some companionship wouldn't hurt either. I so hope and pray that he comes to your home, clever.


 
Big cuddles for Sabo and I hope he will be OK. You're right - I think we would all do everything we could for our animals....
Well, I had a chat with Lucy last night about her (c)attitude problem and to see if she could please ease up on the threats to beat up the rest of the family....and this morning, taking a deep breath and ready to bundle her back into her room if fighting broke out, I let her out of her safe room (she's been showing an interest in getting out of the bathroom for a couple of days now). She has decided Phil is OK - they touched noses before she remembered she is a lady and growled at him. She has explored, found several dark corners to hide in, and she has growled and hissed almost non-stop....but there have been no punch-ups so I am considering this a hugely positive step. Miss Lucy is back in the bathroom again now and I'll keep letting her out for longer and longer periods until she is used to everyone. All of which means Ginger Boy can come live here!


----------



## jenny70

Great Lucy update!  She's headed in the right direction as if there was any doubt! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## gazoo

That IS a great update!  Lucy sounds like she will adjust eventually.  Can't wait to hear more about Ginger Boy's new life with you.


----------



## ILuvShopping

yay! glad lucy is coming around!
those ladies can be a bit finicky


----------



## poopsie

Oh, that Phil is such a loveboy!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Oh, that Phil is such a loveboy!


 
Who, me?

Phil caught a sunbeam yesterday......




.....and then shared it with some of his friends




Meanwhile, Miss Lucy has been lounging in her bathroom-boudoir and accepting (grudgingly) visitors....she has decided Figgy is OK too, but at the moment the only one she will let get near her without smacking is Phillip. I will be contacting the charity first thing tomorrow to arange Ginger Boy's arrival.


----------



## poopsie

:


----------



## gazoo

YAY!  Does Ginger Boy get his own thread?


----------



## boxermom

Lucy will come around to the family idea--your cats always do.  

Love the sunshine sharing pix!


----------



## Cindi

Phillip!   He is such a sweet boy. He even shared his sunny spot. I just love him. I can't wait to meet your orange boy!


----------



## clevercat

Lucy is back in the comfort and safety of her bathroom-boudoir. She did really well today, but is obviously finding it quite hard meeting so many other kittehs (though I have to say, they have all been brilliant, nobody has bothered her at all - they've just accepted her as part of the family). When I found her hiding behind the fridge, I thought it was time to let her have the rest of the day/night to herself. I think tomorrow I'll leave the bathroom door open and close off the rest of the house, so she can have the run of the hallway as well. We'll get there - I just want to make sure she is as relaxed as possible as she settles in.


----------



## clevercat

Sadly, Ginger Boy is in liver failure. Although I would still adopt him, his foster mum has fallen in love with him and is going to keep him - she's a vet nurse so I know he will be in good hands.....


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> Sadly, Ginger Boy is in liver failure. Although I would still adopt him, his foster mum has fallen in love with him and is going to keep him - she's a vet nurse so I know he will be in good hands.....



Aww poor Ginger Boy *cry*.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## buzzytoes

Awww poor Ginger. Good to know he is in caring hands already though.


----------



## Cindi

Poor old guy. I am glad to hear he will spend his remaining days with someone who loves him, even if it isn't you.


----------



## poopsie

Oh poor GB.   It is probably for the best that he remain where he is. How fortumate that his caregiver has fallen in love with him and is willing to keep him. Less stressful for the old dear.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Oh poor GB. It is probably for the best that he remain where he is. How fortumate that his caregiver has fallen in love with him and is willing to keep him. Less stressful for the old dear.


 
I am very thankful she's fallen for him...poor ol' guy. But at least he will end his days happy and loved.....:cry:


----------



## dusty paws

oh poor ginger boy. clever, i almost cried when i read they wanted to put him down.

glad to hear that lucy is making progress.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Sadly, Ginger Boy is in liver failure. Although I would still adopt him, his foster mum has fallen in love with him and is going to keep him - she's a vet nurse so I know he will be in good hands.....



:cry:  Oh man.


----------



## boxermom

Sorry that you won't be getting him, but he's in a good situation for his remaining time. I can't forget how forlorn he looks in that photo.


----------



## cats n bags

I'm sorry the ginger boy was so sick.  I'll keep him in my thoughts and hope that having the vet nurse fall in love with him is only the first of many miracles in his life.


----------



## buzzytoes

cats n bags said:


> I'm sorry the ginger boy was so sick. I'll keep him in my thoughts and hope that having the vet nurse fall in love with him is only the first of many miracles in his life.


 

I saw your signature picture the other day and thought it was cute but apparently I skipped over what you had written next to the pic. Love it!


----------



## clevercat

Oh Lucy, Lucy, Lucy. So beautiful and yet so ebil towards the other cats. I am having a little panic this afternoon, that maybe Miss Lucy wants to be an only cat. She has beaten Figaro up a couple of times (Figs, being deaf and being a male, doesn't get the niceties of body language or the hissing and growling, so he will stroll up to her and gets his lights punched out as a result) but this morning poor little Thomiss was asleep on the bed, Lucy saw him and launched herself at him, screaming at him. Luckily I was there to step between them but I am a very stressed CC at the moment....Lucy is back in the bathroom with the door ajar and I feel all the progress I thought we were making has vanished. Advice and some hugs, please. I am determined to make this work but I feel a bit hopeless at the moment.


----------



## ILuvShopping

aww poor kitties!  i think it will get better. it just takes time.
when i brought meeko home years ago it was like 2 weeks of living hell with dotcom. he was a massive grump 24/7 to the point where he would lunge at me if i tried to get close to him(or any of the cats he was friendly with for that matter). then just one day he snapped out of it little by little. and if he can get over it.. any cat can.  if i had dotcom now there's no way i could even foster.


----------



## ILuvShopping

and i think girls are extra super finicky. my sunday is the only girl in my group. and to this day she will continue to hiss and growl at meeko. he doesnt' care though lol.


----------



## buzzytoes

Hang in there Clever - she just needs some time but will come around in the end. They almost always do! Does she act the same towards Maia Annabel? Just curious if she maybe just doesn't like boys for some reason.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Hang in there Clever - she just needs some time but will come around in the end. They almost always do! Does she act the same towards Maia Annabel? Just curious if she maybe just doesn't like boys for some reason.


 
Maia-Annabel has her on 'ignore'.  Really, it's as though Lucy does not exist - I don't think the two of them have even made eye contact.....


----------



## ILuvShopping

haha - it's a girl thing!

when i had the kittens, sunday wanted none of it. none. meeko and shooter were curious, they would go up to the gate when i had the kittens secluded. sunday would not even go near it. that room did not exist to her lol


----------



## clevercat

Lucy is out in the hallway this morning, playing chess with Figgy, Norton, Phil and Eamonn. You know, when they all lay a safe distance from each other and stare at each other as they contemplate their next move....


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> Lucy is out in the hallway this morning, playing chess with Figgy, Norton, Phil and Eamonn. You know, when they all lay a safe distance from each other and stare at each other as they contemplate their next move....



Lol! I call this progress! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## buzzytoes

I call it progress as well!! Maybe she was just PMSing before.


----------



## clevercat

Today, Miss Lucy Lou has been much better. She still prefers her bathroom bolthole but I've been able to leave the door open all day so she can see everyone coming and going (mainly going, once they see Lucy giving them evil-eyes) - and she didn't even growl when Norton popped in this evening to use her tray. Hurrah!


----------



## ILuvShopping

yay!!

i think we need more pictures


----------



## clevercat

^^^ Pictures coming up! Well, Mizz Lucy is making progress. I have been really worried that she wants to be an only cat, and I don't think she'll ever be one who joins in with the group snuggle'n'groom sessions, but she has stopped with the non-stop hissies and growling and although she still likes hanging out in her bathroom bolthole, today I was making lunch in the kitchen, turned around and there she was, sitting in front of me and asking very politely if there happened to be any snacks available.....she is such a cutie. 
A Noggin update, too - he is putting on weight! The Fortikur medication and low protein food are working their magic and he seems in far, far better shape now than when I adopted him. He is a very happy little boy.


----------



## boxermom

Aww, that sounds like progress. Yes, a pic of Lucy would be very welcome


----------



## ILuvShopping

clever, what are you doing when lucy comes out of her room? are you just supervising and letting everyone do their thing??

it's giving me huge anxiety letting mama cat out around my cats but its' also giving me anxiety leaving her in the room because she wants out SO bad.  i let her out again tonight and evreyone kinda stayed in their corners and growled and hissed... but i'm worried meeko may try to swat at her (he swat at the last group of kittens) and that may make her come after him.  i'm thinking about going and buying those claw cover things that you can put on cat claws... that worries me the most cause her claws are huge!


----------



## clevercat

ILuvShopping said:


> *clever, what are you doing when lucy comes out of her room?* are you just supervising and letting everyone do their thing??
> 
> it's giving me huge anxiety letting mama cat out around my cats but its' also giving me anxiety leaving her in the room because she wants out SO bad. i let her out again tonight and evreyone kinda stayed in their corners and growled and hissed... but i'm worried meeko may try to swat at her (he swat at the last group of kittens) and that may make her come after him. i'm thinking about going and buying those claw cover things that you can put on cat claws... that worries me the most cause her claws are huge!


 
I am mainly panicking about her..... She is very grumpy and doesn't hesitate to swat, but luckily the others are so laid back they know to give her a wide berth and let her get on with being a jerk. I've been home all weekend, so left the bathroom door wide open and she comes and goes as she pleases....I've spritzed Feliway everywhere, maybe that's an option as you let Mama Cat out? I think it helps. Other than that, you and I are just going to need to be patient and will probably need to be on hand a little longer to break up any potential punch-ups......


----------



## ILuvShopping

I've never worried about introductions before but I'm super freaked out about this one lol 

I called in sick to work today. I think I have a headache lol.  So I think I'm going to let her out and see what happens most of today.


----------



## clevercat

ILuvShopping said:


> I've never worried about introductions before but I'm super freaked out about this one lol
> 
> I called in sick to work today. I think I have a headache lol. So I think I'm going to let her out and see what happens most of today.


 
I feel for you - I'm working from home today and able to keep an eye on her - Lucy is by far the hardest one I've adopted. Such a grumpy toad if the others dare make eye contact with her  I love that Maia-Annabel still has her blocked and firmly set on 'ignore'.....


----------



## ILuvShopping

so far so good for me today. although i think it helps that mine tend to sleep all day long and in areas of the house where they aren't visible lol

she is a counter jumper... im fairly convinced she has had A LOT of people food in her life. she sniffs around my kitchen a lot. i took out a bag of chicken nuggets to make for lunch and she about went nuts.
she goes in and out of the kitten room when she needs to so i'm glad to see that. i was a little worried that she was totally wanting to be away from the kittens lol


----------



## oggers86

Is it easier introducing kittens to existing adult cats? Im still pushing for the 3rd cat and if i get my way will bring in a male siamese kitten to 2 female sisters who will be around 3 years old. They dont like other cats but are mostly fine with each other. What are the chances of it working if intros are done slowly so they live peacefully?


----------



## ILuvShopping

oggers86 said:


> Is it easier introducing kittens to existing adult cats? Im still pushing for the 3rd cat and if i get my way will bring in a male siamese kitten to 2 female sisters who will be around 3 years old. They dont like other cats but are mostly fine with each other. What are the chances of it working if intros are done slowly so they live peacefully?



introducing kittens to older cats is MUCH easier. basically because kittens dont really care about the attitudes of other cats.  they'll be kinda timid but they'll go on about their days without a care in the world. 
older cats tend to feed off each other and tensions are higher all around.


----------



## oggers86

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> introducing kittens to older cats is MUCH easier. basically because kittens dont really care about the attitudes of other cats.  they'll be kinda timid but they'll go on about their days without a care in the world.
> older cats tend to feed off each other and tensions are higher all around.



Ive only done intros once, a young adult to a mid adult who had lived alone for 7 years. It wasnt done properly and they dont get on but they have learnt to get along with not too many hissy fits from miss princess  

Id be happy with that outcome but id be worried about them never getting along.


----------



## buzzytoes

When I moved in with DH he already had two cats and I had one. They were all five years and older at the time. It took two of them a little bit longer to get along but all in all it wasn't too bad. There were a couple episodes of swatting and hissing but for the most part they stayed away from each other. They all get along great now and have lived together for ten years now. I am all for throwing them all in together, unless one just will absolutely not give another one a moment's rest.


----------



## clevercat

I've never (yet!) had any trouble introducing kittens. There is usually some baby hissing and the teeny-tiny arching of backs, then everything seems to fall into place. For some reason the older cats seem to take everything in their stride....


----------



## gazoo

I've only got one cat, my rescue boy.  Do adult cats spray if another new cat is introduced?  I'm very tempted to get a senior kitty that needs a loving home but worry about what it would do to the progress my rescue guy has under his belt at this point.


----------



## buzzytoes

How long have you had your current cat?? I have never had a cat who has sprayed and I would think as long as you didn't have problems in the past, you wouldn't likely have problems introducing someone new. If he used to spray when you first got him, or sprays occasionally still, then you might have problems with a new cat.


----------



## clevercat

I think we can all seee how unamused Mizz Lucy Lou was at being woken up to have a photo taken.....


----------



## gazoo

buzzytoes said:


> How long have you had your current cat?? I have never had a cat who has sprayed and I would think as long as you didn't have problems in the past, you wouldn't likely have problems introducing someone new. If he used to spray when you first got him, or sprays occasionally still, then you might have problems with a new cat.



We adopted him in March.  The place that we got him at was super anal  making sure we didn't have any other pets and were at home (DH works from home) before they would approve our adoption.  They couldn't say if he was good with kids at all, and he does love them, so that worked out well.  He's only sprayed in the car on the way home the night I picked him up when I went inside the house before bringing him out to ensure everything was set up for him.  In that span of maybe 5 minutes where he was alone in the car in the garage, he sprayed his cardboard carrier.  Nothing since including the other car ride back to the vet where we adopted him to have his stitches removed from his raccoon attack.


----------



## ILuvShopping

haha - love it!!  she's so pretty. she has the same coloring as my Sunday.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I think we can all seee how unamused Mizz Lucy Lou was at being woken up to have a photo taken.....
> 
> View attachment 1772032





Oh, she is a stunning beauty


----------



## clevercat

One for Stinky's Mum...




and this one - teh Multi-Storey Cat Park. 
Top to bottom, Murphy, Eammon, Thomiss and Phillip


----------



## poopsie

Lookit Phil! 


What a great group shot


----------



## oggers86

Where did you get your tree from? Im hoping if we move somewhere bigger i can get one similar, especially if we get a 3rd cat


----------



## clevercat

oggers86 said:


> Where did you get your tree from? Im hoping if we move somewhere bigger i can get one similar, especially if we get a 3rd cat


 
zooplus - my favourite site for all things kitteh! Really easy to put together and the cats love it


----------



## oggers86

Is it similar to the atlas? I like that but it definatelty wont fit.


----------



## clevercat

oggers86 said:


> Is it similar to the atlas? I like that but it definatelty wont fit.


 
I don't know - I'll have a look at my previous orders tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## oggers86

clevercat said:
			
		

> I don't know - I'll have a look at my previous orders tomorrow and let you know.



I have a 2 tier one and both cats like the top one. I dont know if they would both use a bigger one at the same time.


----------



## clevercat

oggers86 said:


> I have a 2 tier one and both cats like the top one. I dont know if they would both use a bigger one at the same time.


 
You'd be surprised! As I write this, Murph is still in the top bunk and Tommy and Eammon cuddled up on the one below that.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> I think we can all seee how unamused Mizz Lucy Lou was at being woken up to have a photo taken.....
> 
> View attachment 1772032



Even PO'd, she is stunning!


----------



## dusty paws

such lovely kitties!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> One for Stinky's Mum...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1772239]





What happened to all the baby kittuns?


----------



## boxermom

Lucy is so pretty! Love the cat tree/park with all the kittehs on it.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> What happened to all the baby kittuns?


 
Seeing them this weekend. Want peektures? 
Unless, of course, you meant teh existing kittins....look at them, all growed up. Tommy is aiming to eat enough to grow tall as a Great Dane by his first birthday!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Seeing them this weekend. Want peektures?
> Unless, of course, you meant teh existing kittins....look at them, all growed up. Tommy is aiming to eat enough to grow tall as a Great Dane by his first birthday!



I did mean the group on the cat tree.  Amen T. Kitten and Tommy are looking pretty big, and the BBB is a big girl now too.

It would be nice to see some peektures of the little BB siblings.


----------



## clevercat

I am having a very tough time with Lucy. When I thought, the other day, that she was settling in and learning to get along with the rest of the fur family, well it seems I was wrong. Over the past few days she has been actively seeking out the other cats to fight with them - and then next minute she is calm and ignoring everyone again. I am not letting it stress me because I think they'll all pick up on it - but I am beginning to think I have met a cat who truly wants to be an only cat. I am going to give it a few more weeks, letting her out with the others when I am home to supervise, but if there's no change I think I will have to let the charity know to start looking for another home for her. I will foster her until a new home comes up. I adore her and so want this to work - I've not had a failure before and part of me thinks it's my fault. I keep hoping that she'll settle down soon - really I could cry.


----------



## Cindi

Whatever happens it is not your fault. You always go above and beyond to help these kitties acclimate. There are times when it is just not the right situation for a certain cat and nothing you can do will change that. I fostered a cat that I really wanted to adopt. He was older and his health was not great. I did everything right but he and Malcolm could not get along. He would seek out Mal to hurt him. And I mean actually hurt him. The last straw was me having to take Malcolm to the vet for puncture and scratch marks around his neck. There was blood and fur everywhere. And Mal handed out some too. I was heartbroken when I called the rescue to tell them he needed to be rehomed. Maybe with only a female cat as he got along fine with them. Don't blame yourself. Just accept that your situation is not right for everyone. Help Lucy find a better situation for her and wait for the next one that need you to pop up.


----------



## buzzytoes

Try not to be so hard on yourself Clever - you cannot control all the kitties in the world even though you have a heart big enough to take them all in. Hopefully she will settle in over the next few weeks and you won't have to worry. Having to give up a rescue because they cannot get along with the majority rule is a lot different than giving up a rescue because they chewed up a pair of shoes or because they don't pee where they are supposed to. Hang in there.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Whatever happens it is not your fault. You always go above and beyond to help these kitties acclimate. There are times when it is just not the right situation for a certain cat and nothing you can do will change that. I fostered a cat that I really wanted to adopt. He was older and his health was not great. I did everything right but he and Malcolm could not get along. He would seek out Mal to hurt him. And I mean actually hurt him. The last straw was me having to take Malcolm to the vet for puncture and scratch marks around his neck. There was blood and fur everywhere. And Mal handed out some too. I was heartbroken when I called the rescue to tell them he needed to be rehomed. Maybe with only a female cat as he got along fine with them. Don't blame yourself. Just accept that your situation is not right for everyone. Help Lucy find a better situation for her and wait for the next one that need you to pop up.


 


buzzytoes said:


> Try not to be so hard on yourself Clever - you cannot control all the kitties in the world even though you have a heart big enough to take them all in. Hopefully she will settle in over the next few weeks and you won't have to worry. Having to give up a rescue because they cannot get along with the majority rule is a lot different than giving up a rescue because they chewed up a pair of shoes or *because they don't pee where they are supposed to. *Hang in there.


 
Thank you both. I was worried I'd get beaten up, posting that.....Goodness knows what will happen - already this morning she's already gone for Phillip, Figaro and poor little Noggin - it's such a shame because she is so affectionate with me. I'll continue to let her out under supervision and see what happens. 
*buzzytoes* - you made me smile, imagining how empty my house would be if I returned everyone who peed in the wrong place.....not to mention my blind Bear, who will sometimes, as a special treat, leave a steaming poop under the coffee table for me......


----------



## poopsie

oh noes................oh Miss Lucy.............smh.   If she doesn't eventually come around it would probably be best to find her a home where maybe she is the only cat. Painful as it sounds, she probably isn't very happy right now, and she is making everyone else miserable as well. Time will tell............she may do a complete 180 and surprise us all!


----------



## boxermom

Please do not blame yourself, clever. You go above and beyond to acclimate your kitty family.

 I've had dogs all my life and many successful adoptions but we had one boxer dog (turns out she was the product of a puppy mill, sadly) that had to be returned due to unpredictable aggressiveness towards other dogs and humans. She could not be trusted and a boxer can do a lot of damage or kill!  I felt terrible, like I'd failed, and so sorry for her, but she couldn't help that her brain was wired wrong due to puppy mill breeders(scum of the earth). The rescue group took her back.

Your idea of letting the charity know and fostering till she can be in a one-cat home is very kind.  There are so many dogs like that too. They are happiest being the only animal in a home. Best wishes and good luck with her.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> I am having a very tough time with Lucy. When I thought, the other day, that she was settling in and learning to get along with the rest of the fur family, well it seems I was wrong. Over the past few days she has been actively seeking out the other cats to fight with them - and then next minute she is calm and ignoring everyone again. I am not letting it stress me because I think they'll all pick up on it - but I am beginning to think I have met a cat who truly wants to be an only cat. I am going to give it a few more weeks, letting her out with the others when I am home to supervise, but if there's no change I think I will have to let the charity know to start looking for another home for her. I will foster her until a new home comes up. I adore her and so want this to work - I've not had a failure before and part of me thinks it's my fault. I keep hoping that she'll settle down soon - really I could cry.



Please don't take it too hard.  Just like humans, some animals just prefer being on their own.  I can't fault her as I see many antisocial humans that have so much anxiety just getting the basics of life handled (like groceries) and come across as surly and crotchety and people blame their age, but the truth is they never had much time for society. Doesn't make them or their surroundings bad, they  just need specific circumstances/surroundings and little to no interaction with their kind to feel at ease.  

I hope she settles, but if not, there are plenty of single homes that would be lucky to have her to love on.


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Thank you both. I was worried I'd get beaten up, posting that.....Goodness knows what will happen - already this morning she's already gone for Phillip, Figaro and poor little Noggin - it's such a shame because she is so affectionate with me. I'll continue to let her out under supervision and see what happens.
> *buzzytoes* - you made me smile, imagining how empty my house would be if I returned everyone who peed in the wrong place.....not to mention my blind Bear, who will sometimes, as a special treat, leave a steaming poop under the coffee table for me......


 

This reminds me I'm pretty sure I had a dream about cat poop last night due to reading this thread.....


----------



## clevercat

Thank you for the kind words, everyone! I am not giving up on her yet - I went out to work today, leaving Lucy's door ajar - came home and she had opened it further and was sitting in the gap, looking out at Missy, Eamonn and Tommy - all very peaceful. Then she blotted her copybook by swearing at Figgy - still, at least she hasn't tried to kill anyone today.
Meanwhile, a little something for *poopsie* and *Cindi *(founder members of the PPC - Phillip Phan Club)

Look Mum, I'm on teh 'pooter!




And a close up of his vintage 1920's hairdo....


----------



## Cindi

Hi Phillip you gorgeous boy you!!!! Cousin Tommy says "HI! I'm sorta on the 'puter too. I love your 'do by the way. Mine is a bit longer"


----------



## clevercat

Tommy's got a dippy-hippy 'do! lol
Lovely picture - he is such a handsome young man.


----------



## dusty paws

i love kitty pics on a slow friday!


----------



## Cindi

dippy- hippy 'do   I am NOT going to tell him you said that. 

"She said what????"

(oops, I think he heard you)  LOL


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> dippy- hippy 'do  I am NOT going to tell him you said that.
> 
> "She said what????"
> 
> (oops, I think he heard you) LOL


 
Oh noes! Sorry, Tommy - it was a compliment, honest! You are a real cutie-patootie (even if your hair is long!).....


----------



## Cindi

"Well.....ok I guess". I AM very cute afterall. I forgive you. 





clevercat said:


> Oh noes! Sorry, Tommy - it was a compliment, honest! You are a real cutie-patootie (even if your hair is long!).....


----------



## boxermom

gazoo said:


> Please don't take it too hard. Just like humans, some animals just prefer being on their own. I can't fault her as* I see many antisocial humans that have so much anxiety just getting the basics of life handled (like groceries) and come across as surly and crotchety and people blame their age, but the truth is they never had much time for society. Doesn't make them or their surroundings bad, they just need specific circumstances/surroundings and little to no interaction with their kind to feel at ease. *
> 
> I hope she settles, but if not, there are plenty of single homes that would be lucky to have her to love on.


 
Exactly! I have some in-laws like this! They experience true anxiety when forced into more social interaction than they can handle. Their world must be very organized and consistent, which just isn't the way things usually happen.


----------



## poopsie

gazoo said:


> Please don't take it too hard.  Just like humans, some animals just prefer being on their own.  I can't fault her as *I see many antisocial humans that have so much anxiety just getting the basics of life handled (like groceries) and come across as surly and crotchety and people blame their age, but the truth is they never had much time for society. Doesn't make them or their surroundings bad, they  just need specific circumstances/surroundings and little to no interaction with their kind to feel at ease.  *
> 
> I hope she settles, but if not, there are plenty of single homes that would be lucky to have her to love on.





Have we ever met somewhere?


----------



## gazoo

poopsie2 said:


> Have we ever met somewhere?


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Thank you for the kind words, everyone! I am not giving up on her yet - I went out to work today, leaving Lucy's door ajar - came home and she had opened it further and was sitting in the gap, looking out at Missy, Eamonn and Tommy - all very peaceful. Then she blotted her copybook by swearing at Figgy - still, at least she hasn't tried to kill anyone today.
> Meanwhile, a little something for *poopsie* and *Cindi *(founder members of the PPC - Phillip Phan Club)
> 
> Look Mum, I'm on teh 'pooter!
> 
> View attachment 1776068
> 
> 
> And a close up of his vintage 1920's hairdo....
> 
> View attachment 1776069





Phil!!!!!!        :kiss:


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> dippy- hippy 'do   I am NOT going to tell him you said that.
> 
> "She said what????"
> 
> (oops, I think he heard you)  LOL




Wow! He does have the same hair dresser at the very least


----------



## clevercat

So I emailed the charity to tell them about Lucy - she attacked Noggin over the weekend, and ripped Norton's ear open - it'll be a miracle if things change. Ugh. I don't want to give up on her, but I think she is making her feelings very clear......


----------



## gazoo

You're doing the right thing.  She will be so much calmer and happier as an only child that gets her humans to herself...


----------



## Cindi

That is the limit for me. Once a cat causes injury I give up and find him/her a home more suitable to thier personality. Sorry this is not working out for you. Just know that you tried. You can't put the rest of your babies in danger.


----------



## dusty paws

huggs clever


----------



## poopsie

I am so sorry. She will be happier in another in another home it seems.
When Miss Tina Louise was abandoned by her previous owners she had'nt been fixed and was on her own for a few years before she came to live with me. She HATED the  boy cats for the longest time. She finally came around but it took a looooooong time.


----------



## ILuvShopping

awww poor lucy.

how long have you had her? i find that 2 weeks is generally a turning point on if things will be ok or not.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh poor Lucy and poor everyone who gets in her way. I hope everything comes to a peaceful resolution soon, whatever that may be.


----------



## jenny70

Cindi said:
			
		

> That is the limit for me. Once a cat causes injury I give up and find him/her a home more suitable to thier personality. Sorry this is not working out for you. Just know that you tried. You can't put the rest of your babies in danger.



I completely agree with this!  Hugs to you Clever, I know it's not easy for you...


----------



## clevercat

ILuvShopping said:


> awww poor lucy.
> 
> *how long have you had her?* i find that 2 weeks is generally a turning point on if things will be ok or not.


 
Thanks, everyone - it's such a shame. I haven't had a response from the charity yet, so think Lucy will be with me a while yet, as things are so slow at the moment for cats looking for homes - particularly the older cat - Mizz Lucy is all of fifteen.
Lucy's been here for over three weeks, almost a month - I keep hoping for a change, but when I have Eamonn being chased by her, growling at her, then running up to me and declaring that,* 'teh elderly lady scares teh bayjaysus out ob me mammy'*, well I know I can't let her put the rest of the family under stress......
Sad, though.


----------



## ILuvShopping

eeekkk yea... over 3 weeks, if something was going to change for the better it probably would have done so already.
hopefully they can place her soon so that your other babies can have some relief!

have mama and 1 baby that can now get out of the kitten room so tomorrow with the holiday we're going to do an all day run with the kitten being able to come and go as she pleases. want to make sure she will go back in if she needs to use the litter box... if so then i might give them the run of the house at least during the days. not sure i want to wake up during the night to fights lol


----------



## boxermom

You've done everything you can for her; she just does not want to live with other animals, at least other cats. This must be so hard on you, clever. I hope the situation can be resolved soon. (((hugs)))


----------



## oggers86

Any change in her behaviour in the last day or 2?


----------



## clevercat

oggers86 said:


> Any change in her behaviour in the last day or 2?


 
Oh, I wish....nope. Every time I think there is a chance she's turned a corner (for example, last night she was lazing around in her bed and Maia-Annabel walked in, gave her a good sniffing, ate a bite or two of her tea - and Lucy didn't move, wasn't growling....), she lets herself down again by pitching in to somebody. 
She's now officially up for adoption. I'm sad about it - but have to do the right thing for her and not me....
Oh and I am having such a cra**y week. Poor Gerbil has been so ill over the past few days (at one point I thought he was about to leave me. Said my goodbyes, cried buckets.....) - back over to lovely vet this evening and she has assured me Gerbs is not dying. He has very, very bad dermatitis, the lower half of his body is a mass of lesions and sores. He's now had shots of cortosone (sp) and a powerful long acting antibiotic and is eating all his favourite foods and being covered in as many kisses and gentle hugs as he can handle.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Oh, I wish....nope. Every time I think there is a chance she's turned a corner (for example, last night she was lazing around in her bed and Maia-Annabel walked in, gave her a good sniffing, ate a bite or two of her tea - and Lucy didn't move, wasn't growling....), she lets herself down again by pitching in to somebody.
> She's now officially up for adoption. I'm sad about it - but have to do the right thing for her and not me....
> Oh and I am having such a cra**y week. Poor Gerbil has been so ill over the past few days (at one point I thought he was about to leave me. Said my goodbyes, cried buckets.....) - back over to lovely vet this evening and she has assured me Gerbs is not dying. He has very, very bad dermatitis, the lower half of his body is a mass of lesions and sores. He's now had shots of cortosone (sp) and a powerful long acting antibiotic and is eating all his favourite foods and being covered in as many kisses and gentle hugs as he can handle.



Sounds like Mr. Julius


----------



## ILuvShopping

lesions and sores?? yikes!! that doesn't sound like fun.
glad he's going to be ok though!!


----------



## clevercat

What a difference a couple of injections can make! This morning, Gerbil is looking so much brighter - he even has the mobility back in his little tail-stump (bdly affected by the sores).
He's even up in third tier of the cat tree - something he's not attempted for ages....


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> What a difference a couple of injections can make! This morning, Gerbil is looking so much brighter - he even has the mobility back in his little tail-stump (bdly affected by the sores).
> He's even up in third tier of the cat tree - something he's not attempted for ages....



Woo hoo! Great news!!


----------



## clevercat

Somebody up there was looking after us this morning. I had a _fire_! On my way out the door, heading off to work, I could hear Missy squeaking around in the kitchen, as she does when she wants attention - but I could also hear a weird crackling noise. Went back in and Maia-Annabel is sitting entranced as she watches teeny-tiny flames coming from one of the electric sockets. Thank God I went back to check on her, thank God it didn't happen when I was away. Called an electrician out and everything is fine now - all rewired and safe again. Cost a fortune, of course. I am poor for the rest of the month and probably eating bread and beans until I'm paid but so glad the fur family is OK. Missy is sleeping off all the excitement and is going to get the biggest treat ever for dinner tonight!


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh thank goodness for missy!!!!!
that is one of my biggest fears. my house will catch on fire when i'm gone and i won't be able to save my kitties.  sometimes i seriously contemplate putting their carriers in an easily accessible space just in case i need to run out of the house quickly some night or something.


----------



## poopsie

OMG! I am so glad that you are all safe and sound. I too worry about something happening while I am away. You must still be shaking


----------



## jenny70

ILuvShopping said:
			
		

> oh thank goodness for missy!!!!!
> that is one of my biggest fears. my house will catch on fire when i'm gone and i won't be able to save my kitties.  sometimes i seriously contemplate putting their carriers in an easily accessible space just in case i need to run out of the house quickly some night or something.



It's comforting to know I'm not the only one who thinks like this!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> Somebody up there was looking after us this morning. I had a fire! On my way out the door, heading off to work, I could hear Missy squeaking around in the kitchen, as she does when she wants attention - but I could also hear a weird crackling noise. Went back in and Maia-Annabel is sitting entranced as she watches teeny-tiny flames coming from one of the electric sockets. Thank God I went back to check on her, thank God it didn't happen when I was away. Called an electrician out and everything is fine now - all rewired and safe again. Cost a fortune, of course. I am poor for the rest of the month and probably eating bread and beans until I'm paid but so glad the fur family is OK. Missy is sleeping off all the excitement and is going to get the biggest treat ever for dinner tonight!



Wow!  How scary that must have been!  I'm so glad everything turned out ok!


----------



## buzzytoes

OMG how scary!!! That is my biggest fear as well - that I will come home to a house burned to the ground and no animals in sight.


----------



## boxermom

Thank goodness you caught it before a tragedy occurred!

So happy to hear Gerbil is feeling better. Doing the right thing (letting Lucy go to a more appropriate home for her) is sometimes so sad.

You're an angel on earth for these animals, clever.


----------



## Cindi

UGH! Someone is definitely watching out for you. So glad to hear everything turned out ok. Whew! I would still be shaking.


----------



## dusty paws

omg clever. someone was watching for you. without a doubt one of my greatest fears.


----------



## clevercat

Funny thing is, I was due to be at the vet with Gerbs this morning, at just the time it started. I only changed his appointment last thing yesterday, when I arrived home earlier than planned and was too worried about him to leave it another night.....
Somebody is very definitely looking after us. Sitting here tonight and counting my blessings like never before. Thank you for all the  - I've really needed them tonight!
It's made me think very carefully about safety, though. Before this, I had a half-a**ed idea about what I'd do in an emergency - now I am getting a fire extinguisher, putting cat carriers somewhere easy to get to, looking at how quickly I could move everyone.....what a day.


----------



## Sez

buzzytoes said:


> OMG how scary!!! That is my biggest fear as well - that I will come home to a house burned to the ground and no animals in sight.



Me too! I even ordered waterproof stickers to put on windows and the front door saying 'in case of emergency please rescue my cats'. 

I am so glad you and all your babies are safe Clever


----------



## cats n bags

Don't forget the smoke and CO alarms--and fresh batteries.  

Did the electrician give you any ideas about what caused the problem?  I know the US & UK have different electrical systems, but it seems like an overloaded circuit, defective outlet, or bad breaker could have started that kind of fire in a US House.

That is so scary, and I hope you gave the BBB extra scritchies, snacks, and maybe a new toy.


----------



## clevercat

Sez said:


> Me too! I even ordered waterproof stickers to put on windows and the front door saying 'in case of emergency please rescue my cats'.
> 
> I am so glad you and all your babies are safe Clever


 
What a great idea! Where did you get the stickers from, Sez?



cats n bags said:


> Don't forget the smoke and CO alarms--and fresh batteries.
> 
> Did the electrician give you any ideas about what caused the problem? I know the US & UK have different electrical systems, but it seems like an overloaded circuit, defective outlet, or bad breaker could have started that kind of fire in a US House.
> 
> That is so scary, and I hope you gave the BBB extra scritchies, snacks, and maybe a new toy.


 
I'll post a photo of the charred remains of the wires at some point, the electrician didn't say why it happened, and I didn't think too ask - just too relieved everything worked out OK. Ran out for new batteries yesterday for the smoke detector and I'm going to get a CO alarm too.
As for BBB *(ah am teh world's bravest fire distinguisher, mama! Eberyone owes their lives to me! Ah owns you all naow! Bwahahahaha....)*, she has been covered in kissies and snuggles, had almost a whole bag of her favourite treats and will be getting new toys and toooooonnnnna fish tonight.


----------



## ILuvShopping

also interested in the stickers!! what a great idea!!


----------



## Cindi

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Window-Door...143?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c66819fef


----------



## Sez

My stickers came from Cafe Press, they do a load of different ones for cats and dogs, I got these ones for the windows:

http://www.cafepress.co.uk/+pet_emergency_rectangle_sticker,63334157

and a white one I can't find any more for the front door. This was the only UK site I could find that did them - there seem to be more US ones.


----------



## gazoo

OP  - so relieved that the fire wasn't more damaging and that everyone is ok.  *hugs*


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Window-Door...143?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c66819fef


 


Sez said:


> My stickers came from Cafe Press, they do a load of different ones for cats and dogs, I got these ones for the windows:
> 
> http://www.cafepress.co.uk/+pet_emergency_rectangle_sticker,63334157
> 
> and a white one I can't find any more for the front door. This was the only UK site I could find that did them - there seem to be more US ones.


 
Thank you both! Ordered and they're on the way to me.


----------



## clevercat

Unless there is a huge turnaround overnight, Lucy and I will be heading off to the vet tomorrow and I am more than a little worried. She has been off-colour for a couple of days, really bad tempered with me, lashing out and growling at me, off her food. Today she has terrible diarrhorea. But what's really worrying me - she has started doing what Annabel did before she passed, standing in corners, staring at the wall. Can senility come on this quickly, or am I overreacting? Ugh. I feel terrible for her - even more so, because I keep feeling there is more I should've done to make her happy.....


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Unless there is a huge turnaround overnight, Lucy and I will be heading off to the vet tomorrow and I am more than a little worried. She has been off-colour for a couple of days, really bad tempered with me, lashing out and growling at me, off her food. Today she has terrible diarrhorea. But what's really worrying me - she has started doing what Annabel did before she passed, standing in corners, staring at the wall. Can senility come on this quickly, or am I overreacting? Ugh. I feel terrible for her - even more so, because I keep feeling there is more I should've done to make her happy.....




Oh noes! Poor Lucy........I am so sorry that she is so miserable. And I am so sorry that you are feeling guilty. What more could you have done for her? God knows you gave her all the love you could. It isn't your fault that she is the way she is. I had a cat------Crazy Chester------ who was an an absolute azzhole. He terrorized everyone and while I accepted him all the years he was here God forgive me I actually breathed a sigh of relief when he passed. He was fam though so he earned his little cedar box with his name on it.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i'm sorry clever  hope she is ok!!
i know it's hard but don't feel bad... you did the best you could for her! just give her as much love as she allows you to.

the other night when i was at the shelter for the kitten vaccines there was another girl there waiting to pick up some foster kittens. we talked a bit, sounds like she's been doing it for awhile. she asked me "have you had any die?"   she has apparently had 2.


----------



## clevercat

ILuvShopping said:


> i'm sorry clever  hope she is ok!!
> i know it's hard but don't feel bad... you did the best you could for her! just give her as much love as she allows you to.
> 
> the other night when i was at the shelter for the kitten vaccines there was another girl there waiting to pick up some foster kittens. we talked a bit, sounds like she's been doing it for awhile.* she asked me "have you had any die?"  she has apparently had 2*.


 
It's so hard when the littlies pass over - I remember being incredibly upset upon finding a kitten dead while the rest of the litter played on, oblivious, when I volunteered at the Shelter....so sad.
As for Lucy - maybe it's not senility, perhaps she is just really under the weather. She has terrible poops, and has thrown up a couple of times - I really need to clean her rear end up (oh the joys of rescue work) but she is in no mood for that, so will get vet to help me with her tomorrow. 
I am trying not to feel bad, and keep reminding her of the alternatives - living on the streets or - as she was - at a vet and under the threat of death. So I know I've done my best for her, it's just a shame she can't accept the rest of the family.


----------



## boxermom

You have worked so hard to make Lucy's life wonderful, please don't blame yourself (tho I know how it is--I always look back and think I could've done better). Hopefully it's something that will pass and not a serious setback for her. She has enough trouble and baggage, poor girl.

Hugs for you and your entire kitteh family.


----------



## buzzytoes

Maybe this is why she hasn't been able to get along with anyone?? Maybe something has been brewing inside for awhile and it is now coming to a head with her. Hopefully you will not have to make any difficult decisions and whatever is wrong can be fixed.

My fat boy peed today right in front of me, on the dog's eating mat. As far as I know he has NEVER peed outside the litter box. My first thought was that it was a bad sign of going downhill since he is 15 years old. Kitties getting old is no fun!


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> Maybe this is why she hasn't been able to get along with anyone?? Maybe something has been brewing inside for awhile and it is now coming to a head with her. Hopefully you will not have to make any difficult decisions and whatever is wrong can be fixed.
> 
> My fat boy peed today right in front of me, on the dog's eating mat. As far as I know he has NEVER peed outside the litter box. My first thought was that it was a bad sign of going downhill since he is 15 years old.* Kitties getting old is no fun!*





It is no barrel of laughs for teh hoomins either


----------



## buzzytoes

For real. Cat pee has got to be the worst stink on Earth.


----------



## Cindi

Clever, Is it possible she has worms? They are very common in rescue cats and can be easily cured. They cause bad poops and vomiting. I am hoping it is something just as easy as that. Don't beat yourself up. You always go way beyond in helping these cats. Maybe she is just feeling poorly and taking it out on the other cats and now you. Fingers crossed for a good vet appt tomorrow.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Clever, Is it possible she has worms? They are very common in rescue cats and can be easily cured. They cause bad poops and vomiting. I am hoping it is something just as easy as that. Don't beat yourself up. You always go way beyond in helping these cats. Maybe she is just feeling poorly and taking it out on the other cats and now you. Fingers crossed for a good vet appt tomorrow.


 
Oh, I hope so - she really is very unhappy this morning but at least the walking into walls and staring at them has stopped. Fingers crossed....*sigh* It doesn't matter how long they are with you, does it? Two nights, two weeks, two years - they still creep in and steal a bit of your heart.....All I want is for her to be happy. Hope the vet has good news.


----------



## clevercat

It wasn't good news today. Poor Lucy has extreme hypothyroidism (not mentioned when I took her on and have to say I wouldnt have known at all - up until Sunday she seemed fine) and is in a very poor state. Vet said Luce could have a heart attack at any time. She also has a lot of diarrhoea still to come out and in general is just a very unwell old girl indeed.
Both vet and I want to give her a fighting chance so today she has had a thorough check up, an antibiotic shot and a clean up of the rear end (poor nurses). At this stage, vet is more concerned that Lucy has stopped eating than she is about anything else. So I have until Saturday to get her to start eating again. If not, all the tests in the world won't help her and I will have to let her go. I've taken her off the adoption site, whatever happens now I will care for Lucy until the end.


----------



## boxermom

Prayers for you and Lucy. You're right--it doesn't matter how long they are with you; it still hurts your heart.


----------



## gazoo

I'm so sorry Clevercat.  You are a blessing to this poor little creature and I hope she gets better quickly.  Maybe her being ill was the reason she was so surly with the others.  

Sending Miss Lucy lots of appetite vibes.


----------



## Cindi

At least the Hypo Thyroid can be treated. I know you can work your magic and get her to eat again. After that it is just a matter of getting her on the correct meds. I bet Lucy is a fighter and I know you are. Sending good "EAT" thoughts her way. Stay positive.


----------



## jenny70

Poor Lucy!  Praying that the right meds will help her to feel better. I'm also sending EAT vibes your way!  Lucy is so blessed to have you!


----------



## ILuvShopping

fingers crossed for lucy!!!


----------



## clevercat

She's not doing well tonight. I called the vet again - the antibiotic shot takes 24 hours to kick in, so hopefully tomorrow there will be an improvement. IDK, in my heart I feel I am losing her....poor Lucy-Lou.


----------



## Cindi

Poor baby.   Still sending "EAT' vibes her way. Hopefully when the meds kick in she will feel well enough to eat. And if you do lose her know that you did all you could to save her. She couldn't ask for a better kitty mom on her side fighting for her. Come on Lucy, you have a lot of people pulling for you. EAT!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> She's not doing well tonight. I called the vet again - the antibiotic shot takes 24 hours to kick in, so hopefully tomorrow there will be an improvement. IDK, in my heart I feel I am losing her....poor Lucy-Lou.



:cry:  So sorry Clevercat.  *Big hugs*


----------



## poopsie

I am so very sorry.............sending lots of hugs and good thoughts


----------



## clevercat

I thought Lucy seemed a bit brighter when I popped in on her earlier. Still no interest in food yet....Hope she'll have a good night.


----------



## dusty paws

sending you and lucy my good thoughts!


----------



## clevercat

Lucy's eating! Teh power of 'EAT' vibes (please keep them coming), prayer and a good antibiotic shot....
Walked into her room this morning and a teaspoon of food had gone, she has just scoffed a half sachet of Felix (feline junk food, but I needed her to eat _something_) and she is now chattering happily to me about, 'Remember last night, person-I-have-decided-to-accept-as-Mama, when I was so poorly and you said if I got better I could stay here? I look forward to seeing how you are going to manage this - I STILL HATE TEH OTHER CATS! BWAHAHAHAHAHA'
Please keep holding good thoughts for her. For now, I am so happy she has eaten and that she looks more like her grumpy old self....


----------



## poopsie

Way to go Lucy! And Clever, of course


----------



## jenny70

Woo Hoo!  Way to go Lucy!!  Here's a few more EAT vibes, keep up the good work!


----------



## Cindi

YAY Lucy!!!! I knew it would work! You must be so relieved. Hopefully she will just continue to improve now. Sending more "EAT" vibes her way. And some "BE A NICE GIRL" vibes also. LOL


----------



## gazoo

YAYAYAYAY!!!  I'm so happy for her and you Clevercat.  I hope she will be happier and healthier and easier to manage as she progresses on the road to health.  Sending massive "binging vibes" and "play nice vibes".  

Fingers and toes crossed that she keeps nibbling.... &#12484;


----------



## ILuvShopping

awww yay!!!! go lucy!!!!!


----------



## boxermom

Good job, clever. Lucy wants to hang around to bedevil you and the other kittehs awhile longer.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Good job, clever. Lucy wants to hang around to bedevil you and the other kittehs awhile longer.


 
Oh, I hope so! Home early from work this afternoon and Luce is now in the doorway to the kitchen, squaring up to Eamonn (Kitteh hissing competition). At least she hasn't tried to swipe anyone yet. Amazing, what an antibiotic shot and the promise of a Furever Home can do. Whatever happens, she is staying.


----------



## cats n bags

I hope the attitude adjustment is permanent.  

I guess if she was really sick, she could have been more aggressive in a "get them before they get you" kind of way.  If she is hyperthyroid, the pills, some limited fluids, and diet could help balance the issues with her kidneys and heart.

I hope you continue to see attitude improvement and she is able to have a happy life at Clever's Home for Wayward Kitties.


----------



## dusty paws

so so glad to read this!


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay Lucy!!! Now try to mind your manners and be nicer since you got a shot to make you feel better.


----------



## Sez

Poor Lucy being poorly, I am glad she seems to be doing better today. My Pip is hyper-T and has been doing fine on medication, although it took a couple of weeks for the side effects to subside, to begin with she was sick quite a bit. What has the vet given Miss Lucy for her thyroid? My little madam is on vidalta. She has her pill in the evening, then has to have poultry kitty junk food for breakfast as anything rich comes back up again! She has higher-quality stuff in the evenings, before and after her pill. I have spent over a year trying to get her weight up, both before and after her diagnosis (she was tested twice before coming back +ve) but no luck, even though I get 50% more food into her a day than I do Hops (I should add, he would eat that much too, and more, given the chance, but would look like a furry bowling ball with legs).

Fingers crossed Lucy continues to improve x


----------



## clevercat

Sez said:


> Poor Lucy being poorly, I am glad she seems to be doing better today. My Pip is hyper-T and has been doing fine on medication, although it took a couple of weeks for the side effects to subside, to begin with she was sick quite a bit. What has the vet given Miss Lucy for her thyroid? My little madam is on vidalta. She has her pill in the evening, then has to have poultry kitty junk food for breakfast as anything rich comes back up again! She has higher-quality stuff in the evenings, before and after her pill. I have spent over a year trying to get her weight up, both before and after her diagnosis (she was tested twice before coming back +ve) but no luck, even though I get 50% more food into her a day than I do Hops (I should add, he would eat that much too, and more, given the chance, but would look like a furry bowling ball with legs).
> 
> Fingers crossed Lucy continues to improve x


 
Thank you, Sez. Lucy is not on anything yet - the vet (and I) didn't actually think she'd get through yesterday....back again for bloods as soon as she is stable. I'm glad Pip is doing well - I am pretty sure we could do with a photo of her and Mr Hops


----------



## clevercat

Lucy is better!  She is still a growly minx with the others, but she hasn't hit anyone lately and is so much better, her appetite is back and her poop is firming up. I really thought she would be gone by now - I am so glad I was wrong.


----------



## cats n bags

Yay for Lucy!!!

_welcome to the purrsforum, the place where reasonably sane people celebrate firm, but not rock-hard poopies_  :giggles:


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Yay for Lucy!!!
> 
> _welcome to the purrsforum, the place *where reasonably sane people celebrate firm, but not rock-hard poopies*_ :giggles:


 
It's so true. I have lost count (not that I was ever keeping count - am not weirdo ) of how many times I have posted about poops this week....
You are all very lucky that I have spared you photos


----------



## cats n bags

A photo for illustration purposes only....









clevercat said:


> It's so true. I have lost count (not that I was ever keeping count - am not weirdo ) of how many times I have posted about poops this week....
> You are all very lucky that I have spared you photos


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> A photo for illustration purposes only....


 
Kittehs on Poop Patrol!  I actually did take a photo of Eamonn's first baby poop....in case anyone is interested.....


----------



## gazoo

^  You guys are a scream!

My girls always want to "count" how many poops our kitty boy does each night.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> Lucy is better!  She is still a growly minx with the others, but she hasn't hit anyone lately and is so much better, her appetite is back and her poop is firming up. I really thought she would be gone by now - I am so glad I was wrong.



Yay!  So happy for you both!


----------



## jenny70

cats n bags said:
			
		

> Yay for Lucy!!!
> 
> welcome to the purrsforum, the place where reasonably sane people celebrate firm, but not rock-hard poopies  :giggles:



Hilarious!  Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Cindi

YAY Lucy!!!! I'm so glad she is feeling better. Hypo Thyroid can cause aggression. Hopefully once you get her on the proper meds she will be a bit more agreeable.

I never could force myself to eat that "litterbox Cake". Just couldn't do it. And I love chocolate more than most. LOL


----------



## boxermom

So happy about Lucy's poops! Yes, pet lovers are and strange and lovely group.


----------



## dusty paws

yay lucy!!!!


----------



## Sez

clevercat said:


> I'm glad Pip is doing well - I am pretty sure we could do with a photo of her and Mr Hops



Well as it's Friday 

Here we have Hops (on Pip's blanket), Pip my little sunshine girl, and a couple of kitty bonding pics...


----------



## Sez

And I'm really glad Lucy is doing so well, fingers crossed if you can get her thyroid under control she will be a little nicer to her roomies!


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> I never could force myself to eat that "litterbox Cake". Just couldn't do it. And I love chocolate more than most. LOL



It's not too bad if you chill it and serve on a regular plate.  You just gotta watch out for the tootsie rolls or you'll break a tooth.  

It is incredibly sweet.


----------



## clevercat

Sez said:


> Well as it's Friday
> 
> Here we have Hops (on Pip's blanket), Pip my little sunshine girl, and a couple of kitty bonding pics...


 
Oh Hai, beautiful Hops! Hai Pip! They are so lovely - doesn't Hops look content - a far cry from the way I remember him at CHAT. He really looks relaxed now.


----------



## Sez

clevercat said:


> He really looks relaxed now.



I do worry about him overdoing things sometimes!!!


----------



## clevercat

Sez said:


> I do worry about him overdoing things sometimes!!!


 
He's making up for all that lost time....I still remember going in to clean and socialise the Nursery Ward every weekend (I used to run over to Iceland and pick up the fresh cooked chicken for him, so he wouldn't have to wait as the frozen stuff defrosted....) and seeing that grumpy ittle orange face in the corner.....not one bit pleased to see me. You've made such a big difference in his life....aren't rescue cats amazing.

Meanwhile, poop forum people - Lucy's poop is back to normal! Hurrah!


----------



## poopsie

Sez said:


> I do worry about him overdoing things sometimes!!!




OMG! I just want to snuggle up with him! What a handsome fellow 


Now a little Philly beefcake ought to get things going!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> OMG! I just want to snuggle up with him! What a handsome fellow
> 
> 
> *Now a little Philly beefcake ought to get things going!*




Will Sleepy Beefcake do? it's exhausting, being so adorable.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> [/B]
> 
> Will Sleepy Beefcake do? it's exhausting, being so adorable.
> 
> View attachment 1793707
> 
> 
> View attachment 1793708





MMMMMMMMMWWWWWWWWWWWWWHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAA


:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sez

He can still do that grumpy face! Particularly when his nose has been fished out of Pip's food bowl...

That second pic of Philip is sooooo adorable, he looks totally zonked out! It is hard work being so cute, Hops knows all about that too, but someone has to do it!!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> He's making up for all that lost time....I still remember going in to clean and socialise the Nursery Ward every weekend (I used to run over to Iceland and pick up the fresh cooked chicken for him, so he wouldn't have to wait as the frozen stuff defrosted....) and seeing that grumpy ittle orange face in the corner.....not one bit pleased to see me. You've made such a big difference in his life....aren't rescue cats amazing.
> 
> Meanwhile, poop forum people - Lucy's poop is back to normal! Hurrah!



Please give Lucy an extra rub for me for her normal poopies!  Well done girl!


----------



## boxermom

It is exhausting to be adorable.

Yay for Lucy's normal poopies  When I walk Sabo I always watch to see if the poops are normal. Must be an ingrained thing with animal lovers to observe any and all signs of health or illness.


----------



## gazoo

It is comforting to know I am not the only freak checking poop consistencies daily.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> It is comforting to know I am not the only freak checking poop consistencies daily.


 
You are definitely not. I find myself thinking about feline poopie consistency at least once a day....


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>


----------



## clevercat

Luce is back up for adoption. Her brush with death hasn't changed her attitude at all. Such a shame, but at least I absolutely know that she will be happier not sharing her hoomin(s)....


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Luce is back up for adoption. Her brush with death hasn't changed her attitude at all. Such a shame, but at least I absolutely know that she will be happier not sharing her hoomin(s)....





.....................sigh................................


When do teh kittins arrive?


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> Luce is back up for adoption. Her brush with death hasn't changed her attitude at all. Such a shame, but at least I absolutely know that she will be happier not sharing her hoomin(s)....



Aww.. That had to be a hard decision for you to make.  Hugs..


----------



## boxermom

It's one of the hardest things to do when the animal just can't adapt. I've been there and I felt like a failure even though I knew letting her go was the right thing to do.

Lucy, Lucy, Lucy...........


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> .....................sigh................................
> 
> 
> When do teh kittins arrive?


 
Thank you. It really is hard - I worry that she's bored so give her the run of the house - she then picks on everyone, I scoop her up, put her back in her room....it's like Groundhog Day, only slightly more stressful and overlaid with the smell of pee.  
Actually, I hadn't realised it until today but I am _exhausted_. However, if everyone can please hold 'swap her' vibes for me - there is a very small possibility that I will adopt/foster a meezer and his brother and then their current foster person will be free to foster Lucy. 
As for the kittins - they arrive next Friday or Saturday. I am so excited - all the flooring that was in need of immediate replacing is now done and aside from buying a new sofabed I am not planning any more huge jobs in the home for the rest of the year.....which means they can settle in without any additional stress.


----------



## dusty paws

huggs clever!


----------



## jenny70

Swap vibes headed your way! That sounds like it would work out perfectly!


----------



## ILuvShopping

happy thoughts for lucy!! the new foster would be a perfect solution. 

when cats dont get along it is super exhausting. i'm planning to get my first good night of sleep tonight that i've had in the past month. i love the fostering but it's not all sunshine and rainbows!  and i also get up 15 min earlier than usual when i have foster kittens so i'm losing that much sleep each day lol


----------



## Cindi

Swap 'em vibes coming your way. That sounds like a great solution. And I LOVE Meezers! They are so much fun. More like dogs than cats. Meezer swap, Meezer swap, Meezer swap...


----------



## gazoo

Kitty swapping vibes are en route..


----------



## boxermom

Non-feline owner question: what does Meezer mean? Sorry if that's a stupid question.

And more good swap vibes being sent across the pond (along with all our Olympic athletes to your beautiful country)


----------



## Cindi

A nickname for Siamese cats. Not stupid at all. I can't wait to see pics of the new foster/adoption Meezers.





boxermom said:


> Non-feline owner question: what does Meezer mean? Sorry if that's a stupid question.
> 
> And more good swap vibes being sent across the pond (along with all our Olympic athletes to your beautiful country)


----------



## buzzytoes

I was wondering what Meezer was as well. Beautiful cats! Sorry about Miss Lucy but hopefully the swap will work and she will be in a happier place.


----------



## clevercat

I am running around buying Feliway, Zylkene, teh hoomin equivilent (Pinot Grigio), new litter trays, new toys, ordering a huuuuuggggeee new activity centre......and quite possibly booking myself in for some therapy, too  - there are two very scared and nervous meezers arriving next Saturday....the same day as Missy's siblings get here!

Oh, any interest at all in a Meezer photo?


----------



## poopsie

OMG! Are you nuts?  j/k! 

I have been crazy busy the last few weeks but what you are doing is incredible 

Pictures of teh kittins would be nice too


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> I am running around buying Feliway, Zylkene, teh hoomin equivilent (Pinot Grigio), new litter trays, new toys, ordering a huuuuuggggeee new activity centre......and quite possibly booking myself in for some therapy, too  - there are two very scared and nervous meezers arriving next Saturday....the same day as Missy's siblings get here!
> 
> Oh, any interest at all in a Meezer photo?



Does this mean the swap vibes worked??
And yes! Pictures please!!  I love Meezers!


----------



## Cindi

Nah...you know we don't really like pics. 


YES!!!! Meezer pics please!!!!! And do tell if the swap vibes worked.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> OMG! Are you nuts? j/k!
> 
> I have been crazy busy the last few weeks but what you are doing is incredible
> 
> Pictures of teh kittins would be nice too


 


jenny70 said:


> Does this mean the swap vibes worked??
> And yes! Pictures please!! I love Meezers!


 


Cindi said:


> Nah...you know we don't really like pics.
> 
> 
> YES!!!! Meezer pics please!!!!! And do tell if the swap vibes worked.


 
I will know for sure tomorrow - if the Meezer Swap vibes have worked -  so please keep 'em coming.  I really can't take them on unless Lucy goes to the foster home....it is going to be hard enough as they are both very scared and have already been through three homes.....I have spent all morning rearranging my home so they can have their own room when they arrive. Teh kittins will have the pen for the first few days and hopefully will be absorbed into the family as easily as Missy, Thomiss and Eamonn have been.....
I'll wait until I get confirmation and then post Meezer photo - and next weekend will be peekture explosion time with the kiitens!


----------



## ILuvShopping

picture is a must!  but yes, we don't want to jinx our swapping vibes.

my current kittens came to me so terrified of everything!! now you would never even know. although bear was a little timid when my parents arrived last night. but he just stood farther back, he didn't run and hide!


----------



## clevercat

No news today - keep good, strong Meezer Swap vibes coming, please!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> No news today - keep good, strong Meezer Swap vibes coming, please!



Meezer swap, Meezer swap, Meezer swap!
Fingers crossed!!


----------



## boxermom

swap vibes being sent>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## clevercat

AUUUUGGGGHHHH Still. No. News. I hate waiting.


----------



## boxermom

Ugh, I feel for you. Waiting is the worst.


----------



## clevercat

The Meezers are coming! The Meezers are coming! This Sunday. And Miss Lucy is off to be an only cat. I will miss her terribly, she is such a lovely little thing (with me!), but I know it's the kindest thing for her.
Now - I have never had much to do with Meezers before, so any advice is welcome!


----------



## ILuvShopping

YAYYYYYYYY!  and Lucy will probably be SO much happier. Good news for everyone!

We had a siamese growing up. he was a bit finicky (didn't mind showing you he had had enough with you). But he was nice, but mostly attached to my mom so I felt it was a gift when he would actually come sit with me lol


----------



## jenny70

Yahoo!! The Meezers are coming!  Win, win for everyone involved!  

I have 2 Meezers, one is very affectionate and loves to be held.  The other one likes affection but only when she is ready to receive it!  They are both very vocal.  They tend to attach themselves to one person.  The less affectionate of the two loves me but hates my husband.  He's not very fond of her either, unfortunately.  Both get along great with the other cats.  

This weekend is going to be a big one for you Clever!  Can't wait to see the pictures!!


----------



## poopsie

Are teh kittins arriving this weekend too? 



n/m..............I just saw in teh other thread they will be arriving later in teh week.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Are teh kittins arriving this weekend too?


 
Teh kittins are now arriving on Thursday next week - mainly because I am at an all-day meeting on Wednesday in Manchester and I don't want them to spend more than fourteen hours in teh pen (even with cat sitter visiting). So it seemed fairer to let them have a few more days with their fur-mum.
Seven more sleeps! I can't wait - this time next week, they'll be here, the meezers will have had their first few days here...Missy will be strutting about issuing orders to her new staff members......


----------



## dusty paws

waaahooo for caturday!!!


----------



## boxermom

Yay---a win-win for the kittehs and Lucy. LOL at your description of Missy issuing marching orders to teh staff next week!  I can just see it.


----------



## buzzytoes

Can't wait to see Meezer pics! Hope to hear soon that Lucy is happy in her new situation as well.


----------



## ILuvShopping

lots of kitties coming!!!!!

be sure to get caught up on sleep  haha

i think i'll have a nice glass of wine tonight so i can sleep through 2 kittens using me as a jungle gym in the middle of the night lol


----------



## clevercat

ILuvShopping said:


> lots of kitties coming!!!!!
> 
> be sure to get caught up on sleep  haha
> 
> *i think i'll have a nice glass of wine tonight* so i can sleep through 2 kittens using me as a jungle gym in the middle of the night lol


 
How funny, I was just thinking that - it may well be almost the last night of unbroken sleep that I will get for a while....


----------



## boxermom

^I don't know how you ladies do it over and over to bring in new family members. The adjustment period is usually a challenge. 

We had only one dog out of many we've adopted who was at home immediately and absolutely no trouble. All the others took time for us to *read* each other, which I assume happens also with cats.

I enjoy reading about all the kitteh adventures and I'm learning a lot too.


----------



## ILuvShopping

clevercat said:


> How funny, I was just thinking that - it may well be almost the last night of unbroken sleep that I will get for a while....



i rarely drink at home even though i have a wine rack FULL of wine lol  but after my last set of kittens left I drank a glass.. it was the best night of sleep i had had in like 3 weeks! lol
i'm so exhausted right now from numerous things. getting up this morning was rough lol


----------



## buzzytoes

Where are the Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezers????


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Where are the Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezers????


 
shrugs::wondering Very good question. It's only just after 9.30am here, and at some point today I hope will be getting the call from their foster mum to say they are on their way. 
I am also having the usual last minute panic and hoping they are NOT going to turn out worse than Miss Lucy with her 'tude towards the other kittehs......


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> shrugs::wondering Very good question. It's only just after 9.30am here, and at some point today I hope will be getting the call from their foster mum to say they are on their way.
> I am also having the usual last minute panic and hoping they are NOT going to turn out worse than Miss Lucy with her 'tude towards the other kittehs......



I can't wait to hear they arrived!  Did you ever say how old they were?


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> I can't wait to hear they arrived! Did you ever say how old they were?


 
No news yet.....their room is ready and waiting, Miss Lucy has wedged herself behind the fridge like she knows something is going on......
They are six years old and have had a rough time of it. Not socialised properly by their breeder, they have been through three or four homes. I hope they can grow to feel safe and happy here......


----------



## gazoo

*Clevercat* - if I were a cat, I'd want you to be my mummy.  You're amazing!  Best of luck with the whole brood, sending "quick settling vibes" for them all. &#8226;&#9829;&#8226;.¸¸.&#8226;&#9829;&#8226;


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> No news yet.....their room is ready and waiting, Miss Lucy has wedged herself behind the fridge like she knows something is going on......
> They are six years old and have had a rough time of it. Not socialised properly by their breeder, they have been through three or four homes. I hope they can grow to feel safe and happy here......



Oh boy Clever!  If anyone can settle these Meezers, you can!

This sort of reminds me of when I adopted my Chocolate Point Meezer, Sasha. She was in a shelter over an hour away.  She had been from a litter of 3, she had two brothers.  I filled out the application and really thought I would be contacted right away.  At the end of my work day and no word from the Shelter, I decided to drive out there anyway.  I explained who I was and why I was there.  The kitten was still in a foster home which was pretty close by so the foster mom offered to bring her over to the shelter.  As soon as I saw her, I knew I wanted her.  Her foster mom said that she was not coming along socially as well as her brothers and this was a big concern for them.  She was pretty much at the point of, she was going to be able to be socialized or it wasn't going to work.  The 3 kittens were found in a nearby field, no sign of mama.
They wouldn't let me adopt her right away because of their concerns about her behavior.  The agreed to let me foster her for 2 weeks, incase I couldn't make any progress with her.

I have never had to do that before, but I was up for the challenge.  For the first 2 weeks, her home was our spare bedroom. I had purchased all of the creature comforts an 8 week old kitten could possibly need to help with this transition.  She did not like her dog crate at all.  Since the room is relatively small, I let her have the run of it.  She made her home underneath my husbands chair and was perfectly happy to never come out!

Every morning, 2 hours before I needed to get up for work, I would get up and go in the room to work on bonding with her.  I would sit on the floor in front of the chair and just talk to her softly to get her used to my voice.  After a while, when I would go in there, she would still be under the chair but would eventually come out as I talked to her.  Then we started playing with the little stick toys that have little things on the end they can follow and chase.  I made no efforts to try and touch or grab her unless she invited it. As she grew to trust me, she eventually would let me pet her while she ate.  This whole process when on for several weeks.  Finally, no more hiding underneath the chair!  

The next step was to get her to realize that she wasn't the only kitty in the house.  With the door to her room still closed she would play footsie under the door with several of the other cats.  One day I decided to see what would happen if I opened the door.  The other cats came in, sniffed around, Sasha hissed a little but never ran to hide.  Long story short, she is a perfectly socialized kitty who gets along with the other cats.  

Phew! Sorry for rambling.  I know it isn't exactly the same situation but if sure brought back the memories for me.  It was such a rewarding experience to know little Sasha finally trusted me!

I can't wait to see the Meezers and how they are adapting to their new home!


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> Oh boy Clever! If anyone can settle these Meezers, you can!
> 
> This sort of reminds me of when I adopted my Chocolate Point Meezer, Sasha. She was in a shelter over an hour away. She had been from a litter of 3, she had two brothers. I filled out the application and really thought I would be contacted right away. At the end of my work day and no word from the Shelter, I decided to drive out there anyway. I explained who I was and why I was there. The kitten was still in a foster home which was pretty close by so the foster mom offered to bring her over to the shelter. As soon as I saw her, I knew I wanted her. Her foster mom said that she was not coming along socially as well as her brothers and this was a big concern for them. She was pretty much at the point of, she was going to be able to be socialized or it wasn't going to work. The 3 kittens were found in a nearby field, no sign of mama.
> They wouldn't let me adopt her right away because of their concerns about her behavior. The agreed to let me foster her for 2 weeks, incase I couldn't make any progress with her.
> 
> I have never had to do that before, but I was up for the challenge. For the first 2 weeks, her home was our spare bedroom. I had purchased all of the creature comforts an 8 week old kitten could possibly need to help with this transition. She did not like her dog crate at all. Since the room is relatively small, I let her have the run of it. She made her home underneath my husbands chair and was perfectly happy to never come out!
> 
> Every morning, 2 hours before I needed to get up for work, I would get up and go in the room to work on bonding with her. I would sit on the floor in front of the chair and just talk to her softly to get her used to my voice. After a while, when I would go in there, she would still be under the chair but would eventually come out as I talked to her. Then we started playing with the little stick toys that have little things on the end they can follow and chase. I made no efforts to try and touch or grab her unless she invited it. As she grew to trust me, she eventually would let me pet her while she ate. This whole process when on for several weeks. Finally, no more hiding underneath the chair!
> 
> The next step was to get her to realize that she wasn't the only kitty in the house. With the door to her room still closed she would play footsie under the door with several of the other cats. One day I decided to see what would happen if I opened the door. The other cats came in, sniffed around, Sasha hissed a little but never ran to hide. Long story short, she is a perfectly socialized kitty who gets along with the other cats.
> 
> Phew! Sorry for rambling. I know it isn't exactly the same situation but if sure brought back the memories for me. It was such a rewarding experience to know little Sasha finally trusted me!
> 
> I can't wait to see the Meezers and how they are adapting to their new home!


 
Actually, this is very helpful - because it's just how I'm planning to settle my Meezers in.
They're here - arrived in the middle of the biggest thunderstorm (reminded me of the night I bought Gerbil and Phillip home, driving across London in a huge storm and poor Gerbs so scared he pooped....) and gosh, they're VERY nervous. Simon (chocolate point, looks more like an alien than a cat) is currently wedged between the radiator and the litter tray.
Other boy, who I am totally smitten with (green eyed, black Siamese - they are from the same litter, but until I started researching meezers, I had no idea about this colouring) is still in the carrier. He has already spoken to me to tell me that there has been a mix-up and he has been given the wrong name, so please to listen carefully over the next few days and he will see if he trusts me enough to tell me his real name....
Photos coming up as soon as the thunder and lightning stops and - hopefully - they begin to relax a little.....
BTW, I cried when I handed Lucy over.....I know it's for the best but I wish it could've worked out.....


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> *Clevercat* - if I were a cat, I'd want you to be my mummy. You're amazing! Best of luck with the whole brood, sending "quick settling vibes" for them all. &#9829;.¸¸.&#9829;


 
Aww, thank you!


----------



## ILuvShopping

can't wait for pictures!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Actually, this is very helpful - because it's just how I'm planning to settle my Meezers in.
> They're here - arrived in the middle of the biggest thunderstorm (reminded me of the night I bought Gerbil and Phillip home, driving across London in a huge storm and poor Gerbs so scared he pooped....) and gosh, they're VERY nervous. Simon (chocolate point, looks more like an alien than a cat) is currently wedged between the radiator and the litter tray.
> Other boy, who I am totally smitten with (green eyed, black Siamese - they are from the same litter, but until I started researching meezers, I had no idea about this colouring) is still in the carrier. He has already spoken to me to tell me that there has been a mix-up and he has been given the wrong name, so please to listen carefully over the next few days and he will see if he trusts me enough to tell me his real name....
> Photos coming up as soon as the thunder and lightning stops and - hopefully - they begin to relax a little.....
> BTW, I cried when I handed Lucy over.....I know it's for the best but I wish it could've worked out.....



Aww, hugs Clever.  Hopefully Lucy will be much happier as an only cat.  You did everything you could for her.  She just didn't want to share you with anyone!

Oh, I can't wait to see pics of the Meezers!  I bet they are just gorgeous, especially Mr. Blacky!  Can't wait to hear what he tells you is his real name!

And yes, storms and a move do not make for happy, stress free kittehs! Poor babies!


----------



## boxermom

You are so brave and loving, clever. If Lucy couldn't make it with your group, then she really needs to be queen of her own domain. But I know it was a very sad thing for you to turn her over to another.

Good luck with the new residents of chez clever. I'm looking forward to kitteh pix, too.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Actually, this is very helpful - because it's just how I'm planning to settle my Meezers in.
> They're here - arrived in the middle of the biggest thunderstorm (reminded me of the night I bought Gerbil and Phillip home, driving across London in a huge storm and poor Gerbs so scared he pooped....) and gosh, they're VERY nervous. Simon (chocolate point, looks more like an alien than a cat) is currently wedged between the radiator and the litter tray.
> Other boy, who I am totally smitten with (green eyed, black Siamese - they are from the same litter, but until I started researching meezers, I had no idea about this colouring) is still in the carrier. He has already spoken to me to tell me that there has been a mix-up and he has been given the wrong name, so please to listen carefully over the next few days and he will see if he trusts me enough to tell me his real name....
> Photos coming up as soon as the thunder and lightning stops and - hopefully - they begin to relax a little.....
> *BTW, I cried when I handed Lucy over.....I know it's for the best but I wish it could've worked out.....[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Oh bless your heart
> 
> I am so sorry that Miss Lucy couldn't adjust. There really isn't anything else you could have done. In my experience it is entirely up to the cat  to decide to accept or not. I hope she will thrive in her new home. if possible can her new person keep us updated?
> I don't know how you all foster.....................the few times I rehomed a kitty I bawled like a baby each time


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> clevercat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, this is very helpful - because it's just how I'm planning to settle my Meezers in.
> They're here - arrived in the middle of the biggest thunderstorm (reminded me of the night I bought Gerbil and Phillip home, driving across London in a huge storm and poor Gerbs so scared he pooped....) and gosh, they're VERY nervous. Simon (chocolate point, looks more like an alien than a cat) is currently wedged between the radiator and the litter tray.
> Other boy, who I am totally smitten with (green eyed, black Siamese - they are from the same litter, but until I started researching meezers, I had no idea about this colouring) is still in the carrier. He has already spoken to me to tell me that there has been a mix-up and he has been given the wrong name, so please to listen carefully over the next few days and he will see if he trusts me enough to tell me his real name....
> Photos coming up as soon as the thunder and lightning stops and - hopefully - they begin to relax a little.....
> *BTW, I cried when I handed Lucy over.....I know it's for the best but I wish it could've worked out.....[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Oh bless your heart
> 
> I am so sorry that Miss Lucy couldn't adjust. There really isn't anything else you could have done. In my experience it is entirely up to the cat to decide to accept or not. I hope she will thrive in her new home. if possible can her new person keep us updated?
> I don't know how you all foster.....................the few times I rehomed a kitty I bawled like a baby each time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to ask the charity for regular Lucy updates. So sad - I called to her to tell her dinner was on its way....and then remembered she's left me.
> As for my poor Meezers......they are terrified. I just checked in on them, and they are both in the same position they were a few hours ago. No food has been touched and it's clear to see they are both very scared indeed.
> Poor babies.
> Here's a photo from their foster home.
Click to expand...


----------



## jenny70

Clever, they're beautiful!  I'm so glad they have each other right now.


----------



## buzzytoes

They're gorgeous! I hope it will be easier for them to settle since they have each other.

I also hope they will give you regular updates about Miss Lucy. I'm sure you did the right thing with her. They aren't all social butterflies unfortunately, and this late in her life she should be able to enjoy herself, even if that means being an only child.


----------



## Sez

Welcome to the Meezers! I am so glad they have each other for comfort, I know my two really rely on each other when they are faced with uncertainty. We think there is a little black Meezer in my Pip - she has an angular wee face and oh my when she is cross her cry is disturbing!

I do hope Lucy will be happier as a solo cat, but I know it must have been hard to part with her.


----------



## clevercat

Meezer update: They are beyond terrified, poor things. I slept in with them last night, but from this evening am going to be camping out in the lounge with the rest of the fur family - I think Simon and his brother are going to take a lot of work and patience and it's probably best if I take very teeny-tiny steps with them. 
One of them was crying a while last night, when I woke up they had both moved into Colin's old Igloo bed (it's the first time someone has used it since he died - he _loved_ that bed and it's nice to think it's now helping more kittehs feel safe and secure) and are curled up tightly together.
They haven't eaten, or had anything to drink, or used the tray.....they're not hissing at me, they're just plain afraid.
So, baby steps. I am going to spend an hour in there later just talking to them, and then will increase the time a little each day. I have Feliway plugged in and the room has been turned into a perfect little sanctuary for nervous kittehs. Photos as soon as I can.....


----------



## poopsie

Aaahhhhhhhh............poor babies.


----------



## jenny70

Awww, poor Meezers.


----------



## Cindi

Don't worry too much for the first week or so. After that the turn around will happen fast. Meezers are very smart, very playful cats. More like dogs. You might have more luck enticing them out of their hiding spot with toys than food. Even though they are scared there is no resisting feathers. LOL  They will be fine. I know you will work your magic. And they do have each other for security. You will see, in 1 week they will be totally different cats. Yay Meezers!


----------



## buzzytoes

Poor Meezers! These are the times I wish pets could understand human so that you could reassure them that everything really will be alright.


----------



## boxermom

sending calming vibes to your new kittehs.


----------



## dusty paws

awww poor babies. sending some good throughts their way


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Poor Meezers! These are the times I wish pets could understand human so that you could reassure them that everything really will be alright.


 
Thank you everyone.....*buzzy*, you're right - I would feel so much better if I could help them understand they are safe now and they have found  - at last - their Furever Home.
As it is, it's been 24 hours with no pee, no poop, no food and no water.....it's a good job they could both stand to lose a little weight.... I've now attached a play tunnel to the entrance of Colly's bed and put their food in the tunnel - in the hope they will be brave enough to come out if they are sheltered....
The good news is that both are letting me stroke them without any hissies or scratching.
I think, as *Cindi *says, when they turn the corner, they are going to be very loving cats...I am not sure whether I should continue to sleep in with them for the next few nights or just let them have the room to themselves. Ideas and advice?
I have the feathery-stick toy....for now they are so far back in the Igloo I can't tell if they are interested. They can take as long as they want, I'd just love for them to eat something though!


----------



## jenny70

Hmmm.. If it was me, I would definitely try to be in the same room with them as often as I could so I could start the bond/trust process.  I also know that's not always possible. You have other furkids that want your attention. 
I think a couple of hours at a time would be good. Enough for them to know they aren't alone or abandoned and then some alone time for them to get used to their surroundings. 

For what it's worth that is what I would do. Thinking of you and the Meezers! Hugs!


----------



## poopsie

Plus that way they will be able to smell the other kitties on you so that they can start getting acquainted that way.


----------



## clevercat

^^^^ Thank you, both. So am going to sleep in with them for the next few nights. I've just been in there talking to them....I am wondering how long they can go without using the tray, but they did eat (between them) a half sachet of food tonight, so that's something.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> ^^^^ Thank you, both. So am going to sleep in with them for the next few nights. I've just been in there talking to them....I am wondering how long they can go without using the tray, but they did eat (between them) a half sachet of food tonight, so that's something.



Progress!


----------



## Cindi

They are more likely to come out, use the tray, eat, explore at night when everything is quiet. Even though they are not hissing at you they would probably be more willing to explore an empty room. I think you should spend time with them but don't stay in there all night. After a couple of days you will probably wake up to Meezer meows wondering where you got to. 






clevercat said:


> ^^^^ Thank you, both. So am going to sleep in with them for the next few nights. I've just been in there talking to them....I am wondering how long they can go without using the tray, but they did eat (between them) a half sachet of food tonight, so that's something.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> They are more likely to come out, use the tray, eat, explore at night when everything is quiet. Even though they are not hissing at you they would probably be more willing to explore an empty room. I think you should spend time with them but don't stay in there all night. After a couple of days you will probably wake up to Meezer meows wondering where you got to.


 
So, change of plans then  Just as well I dragged a new airbed home this afternoon (after Eames and Tommy decided it would be highly amusing to see what happened when they dug their claws into the old one....) - I can leave the Meezers alone tonight and, as I'm working from home tomorrow, will take the laptop into the bedroom so I can spend tomorrow with them. Thanks, Cindi! I'll be back with an update tomorrow.


----------



## Sez

clevercat said:


> ^^^^ Thank you, both. So am going to sleep in with them for the next few nights. I've just been in there talking to them....*I am wondering how long they can go without using the tray*, but they did eat (between them) a half sachet of food tonight, so that's something.



When I got Hops he went for THREE DAYS without using the litter box! He did eat after about 24 hours (although his first week with me he ate very little for an adult cat) but he was clearly very anxious. Apparently they view peeing as risky when they're scared because it means other animals can 'track' them, so they try to hold off for as long as possible. I was getting really worried about Hops, but a full bladder got the better of him in the end!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> So, change of plans then  Just as well I dragged a new airbed home this afternoon (after Eames and Tommy decided it would be highly amusing to see what happened when they dug their claws into the old one....) - I can leave the Meezers alone tonight and, as I'm working from home tomorrow, will take the laptop into the bedroom so I can spend tomorrow with them. Thanks, Cindi! I'll be back with an update tomorrow.




Pleasant dreams to you and your kittehs


----------



## ILuvShopping

i was told it's normal for kitties to not eat/drink/ or use the litter box the first couple of days being in a new place. very normal!

i agree i don't think i'd sleep in there as they will probably like it when it's nice and quiet. 

when i get my kittens i will spend a couple hours at a time just hanging out in the room with them... watching tv and letting them do their thing. during the week i'll usually do my thing when i get home from work..make dinner.. then go and hang out with the kittens until it's almost time for bed. if they pass out before then, then i leave.
during the weekends i will hang out for a few hours... leave for a few hours... and go back and forth throughout the day.


----------



## clevercat

*Cindi *- it worked! This morning, somebody had used the tray, they have finished the sachet of food, and Simon is hanging out in cat tree.
Little black boy is still a quivering wreck, but I am much more hopeful now that things are - in their minds - looking brighter.
As for me, a change in routine had my little lot behaving like unruly schoolchildren. Thomiss and Eamonn were playing 'bounce off teh airbed an' see if we can get mammy to bounce off, too'.....Gerbs, Missy, Murphy, Phil and Norton were racing around and doing emergency stops,skidding on the floor, Bear, Nogs and Phil all yarked up furballs.....needless to say I have woken uop this morning tireder than when I went to bed....
Quick edit to say what a difference Lucy's departure has had....even Figaro has been playing with the other cats!
I'm hoping to get a Lucy update this week - keep your fingers crossed for good news!


----------



## clevercat

Sez said:


> *When I got Hops he went for THREE DAYS without using the* *litter box!* He did eat after about 24 hours (although his first week with me he ate very little for an adult cat) but he was clearly very anxious. Apparently they view peeing as risky when they're scared because it means other animals can 'track' them, so they try to hold off for as long as possible. I was getting really worried about Hops, but a full bladder got the better of him in the end!


 
I think possibly little black boy is holding out to match that record....


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> *Cindi *- it worked! This morning, somebody had used the tray, they have finished the sachet of food, and Simon is hanging out in cat tree.
> Little black boy is still a quivering wreck, but I am much more hopeful now that things are - in their minds - looking brighter.
> As for me, a change in routine had my little lot behaving like unruly schoolchildren. Thomiss and Eamonn were playing 'bounce off teh airbed an' see if we can get mammy to bounce off, too'.....Gerbs, Missy, Murphy, Phil and *Norton were racing around and doing emergency stops,skidding on the floor,* Bear, Nogs and Phil all yarked up furballs.....needless to say I have woken uop this morning tireder than when I went to bed....
> Quick edit to say what a difference Lucy's departure has had....even Figaro has been playing with the other cats!
> I'm hoping to get a Lucy update this week - keep your fingers crossed for good news!



Norton the wonder cat! When I think back to his crisis it has to make you smile to see that


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Norton the wonder cat! When I think back to his crisis it has to make you smile to see that


 
Do you know, even now, eighteen months after, I never look at him without smiling. He is my little miracle man. I watch him as he runs, jumps up onto the sofa, races (well, waddles really, he is still a very husky kitteh) around playing with Missy and I think back to Christms Eve 2011 when the charity vet told me nobody would blame me if I sent Norters to the Bridge. It was never an option for me, I love him too much. Still, I never take him for granted.


----------



## poopsie

When I took mr J to the vet today there was a lady with a meezer there. I heard those distinctive 'meows' coming from the carrier and had to go peek.


----------



## clevercat

Urgh. Just as I am congratulating myself on such a quiet, serene environment, the people in the flat upstairs have been hammering and bashing around for the last hour....
I think it's stressing me more than the Meezers because guess what? They are out of the Igloo and curled up in a tiny cat bed in the corner of the bedroom. It's the first time I have been able to look at little black boy properly and he is gorgeous.....


----------



## Cindi

YAY!!!! When I get new fosters I always leave them overnight and they are almost always "out" the next morning having eaten and used the tray. Even Sabrina did her investigations at night although it took her more than a week to be "out". I am so glad to hear they are making progress. Wait until you hear their special Meezer meows. LOL  You will always know which cat is talking to you. 

What a naughty bunch of kitties! They are probably just so happy the house is calm again. I know it was hard but finding another home for Lucy was the best thing you could have done for all involved.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> YAY!!!! When I get new fosters I always leave them overnight and they are almost always "out" the next morning having eaten and used the tray. Even Sabrina did her investigations at night although it took her more than a week to be "out". I am so glad to hear they are making progress. *Wait until you hear their special Meezer meows. LOL You will always know which cat is talking to you. *
> 
> What a naughty bunch of kitties! They are probably just so happy the house is calm again. I know it was hard but finding another home for Lucy was the best thing you could have done for all involved.


 
Heard them last night - I thought it was a baby crying - very distinctive.
Well, the hammering and noise has driven them back into the Igloo, but at least they feel safe there.
At some point they will be out long enough for me to take peektures, I hope!


----------



## gazoo

What a great update clever!  They are definitely making progress.  Before you know it they will be integrated.  The absence of Lucy's tension is sure to make everyone feel better.  Poor Lucy is sure to be feeling relieved herself that she isn't having to interact with any felines.


----------



## clevercat

Lucy update! Lucy update!
She settled in right away, no nerves, no stress. She loves the attention she is getting from her new foster parents and is being very affectionate with them. She is also, true to form, eating like a little piglet  They say she reminds them very much of their first foster girl (I would love if they kept her.....)
As sad as I am to let her go, I'm so pleased for her, that she can be happy and calm and will I think be a much-loved little girl....
Simon just spoke to me! Voice like a bullfrog LOL


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> Urgh. Just as I am congratulating myself on such a quiet, serene environment, the people in the flat upstairs have been hammering and bashing around for the last hour....
> I think it's stressing me more than the Meezers because guess what? They are out of the Igloo and curled up in a tiny cat bed in the corner of the bedroom. It's the first time I have been able to look at little black boy properly and he is gorgeous.....



Yay!!!!!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> Lucy update! Lucy update!
> She settled in right away, no nerves, no stress. She loves the attention she is getting from her new foster parents and is being very affectionate with them. She is also, true to form, eating like a little piglet  They say she reminds them very much of their first foster girl (I would love if they kept her.....)
> As sad as I am to let her go, I'm so pleased for her, that she can be happy and calm and will I think be a much-loved little girl....
> Simon just spoke to me! Voice like a bullfrog LOL



Yay Lucy!  What an awesome update!


----------



## boxermom

I'm happy for Lucy.

Sounds like the new residents will be ok fairly soon.


----------



## ILuvShopping

awww yay for lucy!!!


----------



## clevercat

*sniff* I just found a little clump of Lucy fur..... I didn't expect to miss her as much as I do.....


----------



## buzzytoes

So glad to hear Lucy has settled in so easily. I bet she is thrilled to be an only cat. So glad that her new humans are giving you updates as well!!

Can't wait to see pics of the Meezers once they are feeling more safe. I cannot help but think of them as the Meezers from Lady & the Tramp even though they do not look alike.


----------



## clevercat

Simon's out of his Igloo - I just went in to say goodnight and give them their dinner....he was crouched and ready to run, but I didn't make eye contact, just talked to him and he seemed to relax a little....
As for baby black boy - he is going to be the real challenge, I think - and he is also the one who totally has my heart


----------



## dusty paws

yay clever, so glad to hear that lucy is doing well. i'm sure the meezers will come around with time.


----------



## ILuvShopping

clevercat said:


> Simon's out of his Igloo - I just went in to say goodnight and give them their dinner....he was crouched and ready to run, but I didn't make eye contact, just talked to him and he seemed to relax a little....
> As for baby black boy - *he is going to be the real challenge, I think - and he is also the one who totally has my heart :-*)



that is exactly how i thought about bear when i first got him and he turned into my favorite!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Lucy update! Lucy update!
> She settled in right away, no nerves, no stress. She loves the attention she is getting from her new foster parents and is being very affectionate with them. She is also, true to form, eating like a little piglet  They say she reminds them very much of their first foster girl (I would love if they kept her.....)
> As sad as I am to let her go, I'm so pleased for her, that she can be happy and calm and will I think be a much-loved little girl....
> Simon just spoke to me! Voice like a bullfrog LOL




Oh that is just wonderful! It has to soften the heartache of giving her up to hear that she is doing so well.


----------



## clevercat

I'm on my way to a meeting - hated leaving them this morning. Poor little black boy was crying and when I put my hand out to stroke him, he hissed at me  
The good news is, overnight the food is disappearing and the litter trays are being used....


----------



## boxermom

I don't know if different cat breeds vary a lot in personality--the black kitty sounds pretty scared of everything right now. 

My son has 2 cats; their tortoise shell cat is the most reclusive cat I've ever met. We can visit for days and never catch a glimpse of her. She just does't hang  around humans, even her family. The other cat which is a standard gray stripe tabby (I think), comes out for scratching and to settle in someone's lap.

I hope he feels safer soon. Good news that they are eating and pooping, tho.


----------



## clevercat

^^^^ Yes, he's terrified...poor thing. I think it will take a long time before he is settled enough to come anywhere near me. Came home to find things all over the floor, they had obviously been up on top of drawers and wardrobes today, so I am hopeful that - when I am not around - they are beginning to relax.
I wish I could make them understand they are safe....


----------



## Sez

clevercat said:


> Poor little black boy was crying and when I put my hand out to stroke him, he hissed at me



Pip did this with me initially. Now she is the softest cuddliest cat ever, my Mum even joked they had swapped cats at the vet! Your little black boy will come round in time. Soon, I hope, I want to know his name!! I forget, are these guys fosters or are you adopting them?


----------



## poopsie

boxermom said:


> I don't know if different cat breeds vary a lot in personality--the black kitty sounds pretty scared of everything right now.
> 
> My son has 2 cats; their tortoise shell cat is the most reclusive cat I've ever met. _We can visit for days and never catch a glimpse of her._ She just does't hang  around humans, even her family. The other cat which is a standard gray stripe tabby (I think), comes out for scratching and to settle in someone's lap.
> 
> I hope he feels safer soon. Good news that they are eating and pooping, tho.




Boy, does this sound familiar! I have one or two outgoing cats, the others are invisible whenever anyone else is around. Which is good because I am only supposed to have two cats.


----------



## jenny70

poopsie2 said:
			
		

> Boy, does this sound familiar! I have one or two outgoing cats, the others are invisible whenever anyone else is around. Which is good because I am only supposed to have two cats.



Haha!  How many do you have?  I'm only supposed to have 3 but I have 6.. *blush*


----------



## poopsie

jenny70 said:


> Haha!  How many do you have?  I'm only supposed to have 3 but I have 6.. *blush*




I have 6 plus another that shows up when he shows up. But I still count him as 'fam'........................it is just a matter of time


----------



## clevercat

Sez said:


> Pip did this with me initially. Now she is the softest cuddliest cat ever, my Mum even joked they had swapped cats at the vet! Your little black boy will come round in time. Soon, I hope, I want to know his name!! I forget, are these guys fosters or are you adopting them?


 

Oh, me too - he won't tell me yet....
Well, I think a small amount of progress is being made - he and Simon were laying on my bed when I went in to give them their breakfast - they ran off pretty fast, but at least they are learning to relax when they're alone. After today, I am working from home for almost a week so will be able to spend more time with them.
I am fostering with a view to adopting. In my heart, I already know they will be staying....


----------



## buzzytoes

Please settle in soon Meezers. I come here everyday hoping for peektures of your cute little faces. Mama Clever won't ever treat you mean so don't be afraid of her!


----------



## jenny70

poopsie2 said:


> I have 6 plus another that shows up when he shows up. But I still count him as 'fam'........................it is just a matter of time


 
A lot of people poke fun at me because I have 6 cats.  I've been called the crazy cat lady on more than one occassion.  It's nice to know that there are other people out there who love and appreciate cats as much as I do!


----------



## dusty paws

^jenny, i only have one... and i'm a crazy cat lady. trust me - when we move into a larger apartment/house there will be more gatos.


----------



## clevercat

How did I end up with 14???? I am officially the woman off Teh Simpsons (but slightly less shouty, and with nicer hair, and pretty handbags).....


----------



## poopsie

Kittehs are like JELL-O................................there's always room for MOAR!


----------



## Cindi

I have 14...we are cat twins!!! 






clevercat said:


> How did I end up with 14???? I am officially the woman off Teh Simpsons (but slightly less shouty, and with nicer hair, and pretty handbags).....


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I have 14...we are cat twins!!!


 
Yaay, now I feel slightly less insane LOL


----------



## ILuvShopping

clevercat said:


> How did I end up with 14???? I am officially the woman off Teh Simpsons (but slightly less shouty, and with nicer hair, and pretty handbags).....





Cindi said:


> I have 14...we are cat twins!!!



wow that's impressive!!! that's a whole lotta cat litter lol

with my last group of fosters people thought i was nuts for having 9 cats in my house at once (6 fosters and 3 of my own).  haha


----------



## Cindi

Wait......we were supposed to count foster cats too??? Then it's 21  





ILuvShopping said:


> wow that's impressive!!! that's a whole lotta cat litter lol
> 
> with my last group of fosters people thought i was nuts for having 9 cats in my house at once (6 fosters and 3 of my own). haha


----------



## ILuvShopping

Cindi said:


> Wait......we were supposed to count foster cats too??? Then it's 21



how big is your house??? lol


----------



## madamefifi

Cindi said:
			
		

> Wait......we were supposed to count foster cats too??? Then it's 21



You are my hero! We only have ten, ha ha, and they are forcing us to move into a bigger house! I am already plotting how to sneak a few more Kittehs into the mix once we move. Surely DH won't notice....right??


----------



## madamefifi




----------



## Cindi

My house is almost 7,000 square feet so it's not like I don't have the room. And that is not counting the unfinished basement which is where most of the litterboxes are. My house is a big old stone monster and I love it.  I am just lucky I found a guy that loves cats almost as much as I do. Here is a pic of the monster. 





ILuvShopping said:


> how big is your house??? lol


----------



## ILuvShopping

Cindi said:


> My house is almost 7,000 square feet so it's not like I don't have the room. And that is not counting the unfinished basement which is where most of the litterboxes are. My house is a big old stone monster and I love it.  I am just lucky I found a guy that loves cats almost as much as I do. Here is a pic of the monster.



holy moly house envy!!!!

you have a giant kitty castle! 

i only have a 2 bedroom bungalow style house lol 980ish square feet and i think that includes my basement lol

what are of PA are you in?? my parents live about 30 min east (i think) of gettysburg


----------



## ILuvShopping

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 1818490



awww how cute is that!?!?


----------



## Cindi

Thanks. I do love my kitty castle. LOL

I live 1 hour west of Philly and 45 mins east of Reading. I'm sure that means nothing. 





ILuvShopping said:


> holy moly house envy!!!!
> 
> you have a giant kitty castle!
> 
> i only have a 2 bedroom bungalow style house lol 980ish square feet and i think that includes my basement lol
> 
> what are of PA are you in?? my parents live about 30 min east (i think) of gettysburg


----------



## ILuvShopping

Cindi said:


> Thanks. I do love my kitty castle. LOL
> 
> I live 1 hour west of Philly and 45 mins east of Reading. I'm sure that means nothing.



i know where philly is but that's about it! haha
my parents moved out there back in 2005.


----------



## dusty paws

Omg cindi! Gorgeous! Next time I'm in Philly I'll bring kitty treats


----------



## dusty paws

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 1818490



Omg. Amazing!


----------



## buzzytoes

Just told my DH about this thread and how you have 21 cats but some are fosters and he says "Why would someone have many cats named Foster?" Smartass.


----------



## poopsie

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 1818490



WHOA! That is awesome!



ILuvShopping said:


> holy moly house envy!!!!
> 
> you have a giant kitty castle!
> 
> i only have a 2 bedroom bungalow style house lol 980ish square feet and i think that includes my basement lol
> 
> what are of PA are you in?? my parents live about 30 min east (i think) of gettysburg



My Dad was born in Leisenring PA. Is it still there? 



buzzytoes said:


> Just told my DH about this thread and how you have 21 cats but some are fosters and he says "Why would someone have many cats named Foster?" Smartass.




Bwhahahahahahaha


----------



## ILuvShopping

buzzytoes said:


> Just told my DH about this thread and how you have 21 cats but some are fosters and he says "Why would someone have many cats named Foster?" Smartass.



haha!!!


----------



## clevercat

ILuvShopping said:


> wow that's impressive!!! that's a whole lotta cat litter lol
> 
> with my last group of fosters people thought i was nuts for having 9 cats in my house at once (6 fosters and 3 of my own). haha


 
Ah, I remember the days of being a two-cat person....then four was an acceptable number, then eight.....
I am at my limit now, though, for adoptions. However, I would never turn away a foster kitteh....


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 1818490


 
Best. Kitteh. Photo. _EVAH!_



buzzytoes said:


> Just told my DH about this thread and how you have 21 cats but some are fosters and he says "Why would someone have many cats named Foster?" Smartass.


 
Bwahahahahaha..... 
However, I do believe your DH has just helped little black boy find his name.....
Welcome Foster to the CC family, Purrs Forum ladies!


----------



## oggers86

How can you afford to feed so many??


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Best. Kitteh. Photo. _EVAH!_
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahahahaha.....
> However, I do believe your DH has just helped little black boy find his name.....
> *Welcome Foster to the CC family, Purrs Forum ladies!*




His last name wouldn't be Grant by any chance would it?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> His last name wouldn't be Grant by any chance would it?


His middle name now is!


----------



## clevercat

So - Simon and Foster (Grant) update...
Foster seems just as scared as he was on day one, but his previous foster Mum said he was the most nervous cat out of the pair.
Simon is relaxed enough to stay in his bed when I walk into the room but if I get too close, too quickly, he runs off.
He has a very cute habit - any food he doesn't want, he drags his igloo bed across the room, covers the food with bed and then sleeps in bed......


----------



## Cindi

Simon and Foster. Great names! They are coming along. Try to tempt them to play. Maybe they will forget to be scared and come out for you. Time and patience with these two. It will pay off in the end.


----------



## ILuvShopping

clevercat said:


> Ah, I remember the days of being a two-cat person....then four was an acceptable number, then eight.....
> I am at my limit now, though, for adoptions. However, I would never turn away a foster kitteh....



haha, first i had one.. then i took on my brother's cat because he moved to an apartment where he couldn't have pets... then about 4 years later sunday showed up on my doorstep and i called my mom asking what i should do (she worked at a vet clinic for 18 years) and she said "YOU DO NOT NEED ANOTHER CAT!!!" and i didn't listen to her. i felt too bad for the kitty that became Sunday.

and then meeko came across a few years later lol

fostering was my way of testing my cats to see if they would like another family member. they all pretty much failed lol


----------



## ILuvShopping

i remember our siamese being very skittish as well. he would come to you but you could not go to him.


----------



## jenny70

Love the names Simon and Foster (Grant) Too cute!


----------



## buzzytoes

Foster Grant, love it!! Simon and Foster sound well together too!


----------



## boxermom

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 1818490


 
My first thought was how adorable, and my second thought was how do you keep your floor so clean?  They are apparently good about eating only from their own dishes and not stealing food from the others'!


----------



## ladyash

Cindi said:


> My house is almost 7,000 square feet so it's not like I don't have the room. And that is not counting the unfinished basement which is where most of the litterboxes are. My house is a big old stone monster and I love it.  I am just lucky I found a guy that loves cats almost as much as I do. Here is a pic of the monster.



I LOVE your house! I'm packing my bags and moving in! Seriously! How old is it? I love houses styled like that. So perfect looking. I live in a rented shiny condo unfortunately and it's tiny  700sq ft shared with one other person. Not allowed to have pets either *sigh* maybe some day...


----------



## Sez

oggers86 said:


> How can you afford to feed so many??



I have often wondered the same about those on here with many-cat families, how do you ladies make it work? I only have two and they cost me a small fortune (although has to be said I do spoil them...)


----------



## ILuvShopping

mine do too, only cause they're on prescription food and i buy it in the largest bag possible which is like $55 bucks and a bag lasts about 2 months i think


----------



## Cindi

Luckily hubby and I both have good jobs and we work our butts off every day so we can have the life we want surrounded by the things we love. All of our pets are spoiled. My dogs are boarded when I go on vacation and their week costs almost as much as our suite at the resort. There are cat feeders, toys and beds all over the house. My cats also eat premium food and my vet makes house calls so I have that option if one of my scardy cats needs vet care. I don't mind working hard when this is the reward. 






Sez said:


> I have often wondered the same about those on here with many-cat families, how do you ladies make it work? I only have two and they cost me a small fortune (although has to be said I do spoil them...)


----------



## ILuvShopping

I recently switched to a vet that does house visits. had to when Dotcom got sick. unfortunately that vet was only able to see him once as they weren't open on the sunday I had to let dotcom go just days after his home visit. but it was worth every penny to have someone come to my house to see him and a good peace of mind if i ever need that service again - so now they get to see all of my kitties! 

my mom worked for a vet clinic for 18+ years and my dad is still very good friends with her old boss so i get some nice friends and family discounts on food and medicine 
too bad he's about 2 hours away so can't use him as my regular vet.

my first 3 cats my mom was still working there so i didn't have to pay for their surgeries.


----------



## gazoo

Cindi said:


> My house is almost 7,000 square feet so it's not like I don't have the room. And that is not counting the unfinished basement which is where most of the litterboxes are. My house is a big old stone monster and I love it.  I am just lucky I found a guy that loves cats almost as much as I do. Here is a pic of the monster.



Cindy your home is a dream. So gorgeous and romantic!

All pet owners that take careful and good care of their furry babies are amazing.  The rewards do outweigh the sacrifices and messes.  &#9829;


----------



## Cindi

Thanks. So the house is always covered in fur and a cat will flop on your feet if you stand in one place long enough??  I just only invite "pet" people over. Hubby said he is pretty sure the the cat fur on the blanket is what's keeping us warm at night, not the blanket itself. LOL  I enjoy my kitties. It wouldn't be a home without them, just a house.





gazoo said:


> Cindy your home is a dream. So gorgeous and romantic!
> 
> All pet owners that take careful and good care of their furry babies are amazing. The rewards do outweigh the sacrifices and messes. &#9829;


----------



## madamefifi

oggers86 said:
			
		

> How can you afford to feed so many??



I buy cat food in bulk from petfooddirect.com. It is less expensive per can, shipping is free, and best of all they deliver cases of cat food right to my door--no more embarrassing trips to the grocery store to buy 150 cans at a time, lol. I get a delivery about every two weeks right on schedule and I can change my orders around anytime I like.


----------



## jenny70

Clever, how are Simon and Foster doing? Any improvements?  

How about the 2 newest members of your fur family?  They haven't turned into snacks for their older sister have they?


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> Clever, how are Simon and Foster doing? Any improvements?
> 
> How about the 2 newest members of your fur family?  They haven't turned into snacks for their older sister have they?


Maia-Annabel, not content with biting through my iPhone charger, has also chewed through my wireless router box. No MOAR kittin or foster photos until the replacement box is delivered *sigh*
Teh kittins are adorable, both have been immediately accepted into the family - Eamonn, so used to being star of the show, is taking a little convincing, and Missy - well, Missy will update her thread a little later. Everyone else, though - Phil and Murphy are taking their roles as big brothers very seriously, Thomiss is his usual laid back self - the rest of the family have accepted them as their own.
As for my poor Meezers.....I think Simon is starting to relax, he still hides out in the Activity Centre if I am in the room, but he will let me stroke him, and this afternoon even moved his head so I could scritchy him properly...
Foster (Grant) however.... He has found a hiding place so effective I have no idea where it is....I suppose at least it makes him feel safe....
I am spending a couple of hours a day in their room with them, but honestly think it will take months before I have a breakthrough with them....


----------



## poopsie

oh I just can't _wait _to hear Missy's take on things


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> *Maia-Annabel, not content with biting through my iPhone* *charger, has also chewed through my wireless router box*. No MOAR kittin or foster photos until the replacement box is delivered *sigh*
> Teh kittins are adorable, both have been immediately accepted into the family - Eamonn, so used to being star of the show, is taking a little convincing, and Missy - well, Missy will update her thread a little later. Everyone else, though - Phil and Murphy are taking their roles as big brothers very seriously, Thomiss is his usual laid back self - the rest of the family have accepted them as their own.
> As for my poor Meezers.....I think Simon is starting to relax, he still hides out in the Activity Centre if I am in the room, but he will let me stroke him, and this afternoon even moved his head so I could scritchy him properly...
> Foster (Grant) however.... He has found a hiding place so effective I have no idea where it is....I suppose at least it makes him feel safe....
> I am spending a couple of hours a day in their room with them, but honestly think it will take months before I have a breakthrough with them....


 
Oh Noooooo!!! I guess it's a good thing that you bought 6 replacement iPhone chargers!  I'm sure the wireless router wasn't exactly cheap to replace though..

Aww, so happy to hear that everyone, well all most everyone, loves the new kittins I can't wait to hear Missy's take on them!  

Those little Meezers are tugging at my heart strings.  I have an extra special fondness for Meezers and it makes me sad that they are so stressed. I can't believe that they haven't figured out that they could not be in a better place!  It will happen, it will just take time.    Loved hearing about a proper scritchy for Simon!  

As soon as your new wireless router arrives, we need Moar pictures!


----------



## ILuvShopping

ooooo the hiding spots where they essentially vanish from the house! lol
my cats have those... sometimes i can not find them anywhere!


----------



## cats n bags

If we can't have pitchurs cuz SOMEONE  ate the router, can we have the names?

If I remember Solomon is baby bro, but baby sis didn't share her name yet.


----------



## kimkimsjourney

madamefifi said:


> View attachment 1818490



That's so cute!


----------



## kimkimsjourney

madamefifi said:


> I buy cat food in bulk from petfooddirect.com. It is less expensive per can, shipping is free, and best of all they deliver cases of cat food right to my door--no more embarrassing trips to the grocery store to buy 150 cans at a time, lol. I get a delivery about every two weeks right on schedule and I can change my orders around anytime I like.



150 cans every 2 weeks - WOW! I've seen people in line with cases before - but I've never counted the cans.  

But they're SOOOO worth it!!!


----------



## clevercat

Simon purred! And he talked to me as I was stroking him.
Baby steps, little Meezers. Nothing from Foster today, I haven't seen him since yesterday. I've found his hiding space but not letting him know I know....


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> Simon purred! And he talked to me as I was stroking him.
> Baby steps, little Meezers. Nothing from Foster today, I haven't seen him since yesterday. I've found his hiding space but not letting him know I know....



Yaaaaayyyyyy!!!!! That must have made your day!


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> Simon purred! And he talked to me as I was stroking him.
> Baby steps, little Meezers. Nothing from Foster today, I haven't seen him since yesterday. *I've found his hiding space but not letting him know I know....*




very wise--he needs to think he's invisible for awhile.


----------



## clevercat

I am still learning Siamese and am not yet fluent - what does it mean when I am stroking Simon and he is purring - and next thing he is saying, 'mow-wow-wow'?
Is he telling me to stop (although I don't think so from his body language) or is he starting to communicate with me....


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I am still learning Siamese and am not yet fluent - what does it mean when I am stroking Simon and he is purring - and next thing he is saying, 'mow-wow-wow'?
> Is he telling me to stop (although I don't think so from his body language) or is he starting to communicate with me....



I think he's talking to you.  If the words are kind of purry and trilling, he's probably telling you that he likes what you are doing, and could you scratch a little more...right there...yeah that's the spot.


----------



## jenny70

cats n bags said:


> I think he's talking to you.  If the words are kind of purry and trilling, he's probably telling you that he likes what you are doing, and could you scratch a little more...right there...yeah that's the spot.



Yes! What she said!


----------



## dusty paws

Yay!


----------



## Cindi

Awwwww... Meezers almost never say stop petting me. LOL  He is definitely talking to you. They like to talk...a lot! More pics please when you get a chance.


----------



## clevercat

Have to admit, I love that little Simon. If Foster Grant ever shows his face again, I am pretty sure I will love him, too 
It's killing me, pretending I don't know where his hiding place is, am dying to peek in and check he's ok, but have checked with previous foster mum and of the two, Foster was the scaredest....so he can have all the time he needs.
Simon has now moved to the top berth in the Activity Centre, it's completely open so I am taking that as a sign he is feeling more comfortable. I'm going to sleep in there tomorrow night - I need sleep and with the kittins leading everyone into wild chases every night, I have not had much lately....
I managed to get a blurry photo of Si, if anyone wants to see?


----------



## dusty paws

^yes!!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## jenny70

Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## ILuvShopping

yesss pictures!!!


----------



## clevercat

...and he's just told me he is not entirely happy with, *'teh stinkin' name Simon'*.....see? I am quickly becoming fluent in Meezer....


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> ...and he's just told me he is not entirely happy with, 'teh stinkin' name Simon'.....see? I am quickly becoming fluent in Meezer....



Well hello there Simon! You're such a handsome boy even with your eyes closed!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> ...and he's just told me he is not entirely happy with, *'teh stinkin' name Simon'*.....see? I am quickly becoming fluent in Meezer....
> 
> View attachment 1826046



_Well the dude can't have Stinky cuz that's MY name.

Maybe he is Martin or Marty.

Luv Stinky  
_


----------



## Cindi

Such a cutie! I had a Meezer that looked just like him named Milo. Maybe he is a Milo??
Named after the cat in the movie The Adventures of Milo & Otis. LOL I should have known better. Milo is always making mischief in the movie. Actually I named him well. LOL

http://dvd.netflix.com/Movie/The-Ad...&strackid=7ad0b9e17a761abd_0_srl&trkid=222336


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> ...and he's just told me he is not entirely happy with, *'teh stinkin' name Simon'*.....see? I am quickly becoming fluent in Meezer....
> 
> View attachment 1826046



Oooohh he so looks like a Marnel to me.  &#9829;  Love his scrunchy face.


----------



## dusty paws

hai handsome!


----------



## clevercat

I saw Foster this morning - so at least I know he is ok... 
Today's Simon update - I am so happy, he head bumped me and rolled onto his back so I could scritchy his tummy. All the while he was purring and mow-wow-wowing. He is still too nervous to be on the same level as me (all scritchying has to take place with me on tippy-toes and him reclining in teh top bunk of the Activity Centre), but I really feel I am making huge progress here....


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> I saw Foster this morning - so at least I know he is ok...
> Today's Simon update - I am so happy, he head bumped me and rolled onto his back so I could scritchy his tummy. All the while he was purring and mow-wow-wowing. He is still too nervous to be on the same level as me (all scritchying has to take place with me on tippy-toes and him reclining in teh top bunk of the Activity Centre), but I really feel I am making huge progress here....



Simon knows a good thing when he sees it!  Now we just need to get Foster on board!  Excellent news!


----------



## buzzytoes

Hopefully he isn't telling Foster you are a horrible mammy just so he can keep the scritches to himself.  Has he given you any hints about his new name?


----------



## clevercat

I was trying to get a little Phil pitcher for his two greatest Phans. However, Phillip was Not In Teh Mood this afternoon.....

Attempt number one....




Is this thing on?




Aunty Pooooooooppppsiieeeee, Aunty Ciiiiiiiinnnndiiiiii!




And, _finally_....


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Hopefully he isn't telling Foster you are a horrible mammy just so he can keep the scritches to himself.  Has he given you any hints about his new name?


 
Ha! No clues yet....he keeps changing his mind


----------



## Cindi

Hi Phillip!!!! Stand still so we can see your gorgeous little face please!   Tommy says "Hai cuzin Phillip".


----------



## poopsie

Philly!!!!!!!


Love the baby bird shot


----------



## boxermom

that's such good news with Simon, clever. I think you and the other kitteh mamas here have that instinct about how to handle the skittish ones. I admire that so much and the animals are so fortunate to have found loving families.


----------



## buzzytoes

Love the super closeup blurry nose. LOL


----------



## jenny70

buzzytoes said:


> Love the super closeup blurry nose. LOL


 
For me it's a toss up between that one and the "baby bird" shot!  They both make me smile!


----------



## poopsie

"I'm ready for my closeup Mr Demille"


----------



## clevercat

Simon smoochied with me last night! I was not sure I should sleep in with them, but the moment I got into bed he jumped down onto the bed and started rolling around and purring and kissying....eventually he fell asleep on the pillow next to me.
Back in his bolthole this morning, and back to being shy...quite possibly down to Foster who last night spent rather a lot of time screeching about the perils of 'stranger danger'....


----------



## buzzytoes

Progress!


----------



## clevercat

Isn't he a handsome young man?
So - Meezer Update. Tomorrow, it's a fortnight since they arrived. Simon (he is still deciding if his name is the right one....) is now very affectionate at bedtime, all smoochy and chatting and purry - but still very easily spooked and still nervous.
I am giving Foster lots of space, not making eye contact with him - last night he appeared as a big, bat eared silhouette at the edge of the bed, and then again in the Activity Centre, before disappearing into his hidey-hole again...
I will keep them separate from the rest of the family for now - more for Foster's sake - as I think Simon is quite interested in the other cats....


----------



## boxermom

^what a handsome boy.  I guess they each need time to feel secure.  

We had one dog who never truly got over the anxiety of being left behind by former owners. I want to just shake the people who treat their pets that way (he was left in an abandoned car in Chicago--it's a miracle he survived).


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> ^what a handsome boy. I guess they each need time to feel secure.
> 
> We had one dog who never truly got over the anxiety of being left behind by former owners.* I want to just shake the people who treat their pets that way* (he was left in an abandoned car in Chicago--it's a miracle he survived).


 
Yes, exactly. It makes me so mad that the treatment they receive can affect an animal for the rest of his/her life. I know it's early days but I don't know that Foster will ever be a completely calm cat. All I can do is try my best to reassure him that his life is now safe and calm. Something I failed miserably at this morning, when I vacuumed their room. Even Simon is sulking with me after that.....poor lambs.


----------



## boxermom

^I think most animals hate the vacuum!  They do have to learn to live in the human's home, but I know what you mean. We want them to feel safe and secure, but life involves some noise at times.


----------



## buzzytoes

Sounds like progress with Foster even if it is baby steps. If he is letting you see him that seems like a good sign.


----------



## gazoo

I would think that seeing Simon smooching you is also deeming you "safe" to Foster.  Those two are heavily bonded, so it can only help ease his mind.  Simon is gorgeous!!


----------



## clevercat

This morning, Solomon, taking matters into his own paws, nipped under my feet and into the Meezer Sanctuary. Foster was nowhere to be seen, but Sol and Simon had a nose touch and - by the look of it - the two of them had a lengthy conversation about the appalling waitress service this morning (I slept in later than usual).
I think later this week I will start introductions - just need to make sure Foster won't be freaked out if I do....


----------



## gazoo

^ That sounds so sweet!  Is there a thread with photos of each of your babies Clever?  I'd love to put a face to these great names.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i grew up with a cat i hardly saw. he wouldn't come to anyone except my mom. he hid 90% of the day/night. normally he'd hide out behind the coach. we had him for maybe 15 years and he just wasn't a people person so i think if foster decides he prefers to hide away i think that's ok.
the times i would see him out in the open, the moment he would see anyone he would immediately go into hiding.


----------



## gazoo

^  My sister had a cat like that for a few years.  Literally I never saw her still.  She was just a whirl of grey feathery fur.  Sad but I guess they like being that way?


----------



## buzzytoes

My Aunt and Uncle had a cat that was the same way. Their cat that they have now takes awhile to warm up to people but she will at least come out. I am not sure I ever even got to pet Feathers and she was around 15 when she died!

Glad the wee ones are being brave to introduce themselves. I imagine they will be the easiest ones to win over anyway. Hopefully as long as Foster has his private space he will be ok.


----------



## ILuvShopping

I think i held figgy once in his life. sort of a 'you WILL like me!" type of thing lol    he wasn't able to run away fast enough   I can't remember if i was in junior high or high school when he died.  It surprised me how sad I was when he died.  At least he died a peaceful death, or at least we assume. We went to the movies and came back and he was laying on a chair as if he was just sleeping. 

my brother actually found him and put a sheet over him because he didn't know what to do so we can home to this chair covered in a sheet lol


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> ^ That sounds so sweet! Is there a thread with photos of each of your babies Clever? I'd love to put a face to these great names.


 
I bumped the thread for you!
Foster, although still getting nowhere near me, and attempting to blend into the soft furnishings should I make it clear I can see him, is now at least brave enough to eat his dinner and use the tray when I am in the room (as long as I pretend to be asleep) - and last night, I heard him playing with a toy. Yaay!


----------



## gazoo

^ Foster sounds like he is getting used to you.  GO CLEVERCAT!  

Your other thread is amazing.  Love the back stories on the babies.  Thank you!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> I bumped the thread for you!
> Foster, although still getting nowhere near me, and attempting to blend into the soft furnishings should I make it clear I can see him, is now at least brave enough to eat his dinner and use the tray when I am in the room (as long as I pretend to be asleep) - and last night, I heard him playing with a toy. Yaay!



Aww, yay Foster!


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> I bumped the thread for you!
> Foster, although still getting nowhere near me, and attempting to blend into the soft furnishings should I make it clear I can see him, *is now at least brave enough to eat his dinner and use the tray when I am in the room (as long as I pretend to be asleep*) - and last night, I heard him playing with a toy. Yaay!


 
Yay!!!  We can't watch our dog while he's eating--he will look over his shoulder to see if anyone is watching and won't eat till we go away.


----------



## gazoo

How are Foster and Simon doing *clever*?  Any more progress?


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> How are Foster and Simon doing *clever*?  Any more progress?



Big progress with Simon - I will post photo later.
Foster (Grant) is so scared, I'm not sure he'll ever really be over his nerves but as long as he is safe...That said, he is out of his bolthole more often these days and my goodness, his VOICE! He is a young man with an opinion about everything...mainly voiced loudly and always at night.


----------



## clevercat

My two Grumpy Ol' Men...

A very disapproving Figaro, waiting for someone to fill in the LOLcat capshun at the bottom of the peekture...




and my beautiful Noggin, in his elevated bed, that allows him the perfect breeze from the air fan.....


----------



## boxermom

Haha, great pix.  Well, Foster is safe and with his buddy. That may be the most you can hope for, at least for now.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh my goodness Nogs is such a handsome man!


----------



## dusty paws

hi gentlemen!


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> hi gentlemen!


 
(chorus) Oh hai, dusty!


----------



## Cindi

Awwwww. I just love the old guys. 


Caption: Surely you jest.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Awwwww. I just love the old guys.
> 
> 
> Caption: Surely you jest.



LOL - I thought, ' I assume you has a Hall Pass?'


----------



## Cindi

Good one!  You know it has to be something snooty and showing how superior he is to the peons. 





clevercat said:


> LOL - I thought, ' I assume you has a Hall Pass?'


----------



## clevercat

I have a feeling he knows just how handsome he is.....











And making friends with Solomon....


----------



## jenny70

*Simon!!!!!!* What a handsome fellow you are!  I'm so glad to hear you are making friends!

*Hi Figaro!*  You make me laugh with your serious face!  

*Noggin*, your mama is right, you are a beautiful kitty!


----------



## poopsie

So is he out and about or just mingling with the youngsters?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> So is he out and about or just mingling with the youngsters?



Not at the mingling stage yet, but Sol has been desperate to meet him and Simon seems quite curious about the squeaky kittin...


----------



## poopsie

Has Stinky seen that schnozz shot yet?


----------



## Cindi

Hi Simon! You adorable Bat Cat you. Get out and mingle. You just might like it.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Not at the mingling stage yet, but Sol has been desperate to meet him and Simon seems quite curious about the squeaky kittin...



You might try letting Solly hang out with the Meezers if everyone seems mellow.  My old Pete Moss kitty was born feral and scared of people, but loved kittens.  Foster and Simon might like having the little guys around, and who's scared of a tiny little fluffy kitten? 




poopsie2 said:


> Has Stinky seen that schnozz shot yet?



Yes.she.has and she thinks someone was busy with the photoshop to make Simon's sniffer look bigger than the Stinker's


----------



## ILuvShopping

i have never seen siamese with such long faces before! it's pretty interesting.


----------



## clevercat

On another note - Eamonn has his Big Boy surgery next week - and not a moment too soon. He is a walking hormone. Lovely vet has been on holiday and we held off until she came back (it may be a routine op but I only trust her). Eames will be spending Tuesday evening sitting on a bag of frozen peas


----------



## cats n bags

Poor little Amen T. Kittin...  

Mr. Kitty   sends positive thoughts and hope you buy extra ice cream for afterwards.  

Oops...Mr. Kitty forgot to tell Amen not to put the ice cream down there.  The ice cream is for medicinal purposes and must be taken internally.


----------



## poopsie

It is so dam hot here I am about ready to sit on a bag of frozen peas!


----------



## Sez

clevercat said:


> Foster (Grant) is so scared, I'm not sure he'll ever really be over his nerves



He may surprise you. When Pip moved in with me she lived under the spare bed. If you approached her, she hissed and spat. She was so hyperaware I didn't see her sleeping for about six months - whenever I was about two little green eyes were glaring out from under her brows, tracking my every move. At nights she came out to explore, and about six weeks in she got up on the bed with me in the wee hours of the night and let me fuss her. She came back every night after that. After six months she finally climbed up on the sofa with me, although she didn't stay long. Now, nearly two years after she arrived, she loves cuddles on the sofa of an evening. She adores my BF and will lie on him for hours. Recently she has even started approaching visitors instead of eyeing them suspiciously from the doorway, several of my friends have been delighted to finally get to stroke her. My Mum even joked that they'd switched cats at one of her vet appointments. 

When I adopted Pip I knew she was super-timid, and I had no expectations of her ever being a lap cat, so she has really taken me by surprise. The thing that I think has surprised me most is that when scary things happen (being picked up/taken to the vet/taken to my parents' place for holidays/being pilled) it seems to increase her confidence - I expected it to do the opposite, but I guess because nothing really bad has happened time after time, she has learned that these things are ok. The first time I had to take her to the vet, I literally grabbed her as she shot past me (I have a long scar on my hand from where her back legs continued whizzing around like a cartoon character) and she hissed, spat and yelled in her carrier (we think she is part Meezer and BOY can she make a noise when she's hacked off). Now I can just pick her up as she strolls around the floor, turn her upside down and cradle her like a baby. She'll stay like that for as long as you tickle her tummy. I am so proud of my beautiful girl, and going forward I would take on another uber-timid cat in a heartbeat - it has been one of the most rewarding experiences of my life.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> It is so dam hot here I am about ready to sit on a bag of frozen peas!


 
You and me both. I. Am. So. Hot. Me and teh kittehs have been siting scant inches away from the fan all day and it's _still _too hot....oh I can't wait for winter.



Sez said:


> He may surprise you. When Pip moved in with me she lived under the spare bed. If you approached her, she hissed and spat. She was so hyperaware I didn't see her sleeping for about six months - whenever I was about two little green eyes were glaring out from under her brows, tracking my every move. At nights she came out to explore, and about six weeks in she got up on the bed with me in the wee hours of the night and let me fuss her. She came back every night after that. After six months she finally climbed up on the sofa with me, although she didn't stay long. Now, nearly two years after she arrived, she loves cuddles on the sofa of an evening. She adores my BF and will lie on him for hours. Recently she has even started approaching visitors instead of eyeing them suspiciously from the doorway, several of my friends have been delighted to finally get to stroke her. My Mum even joked that they'd switched cats at one of her vet appointments.
> 
> When I adopted Pip I knew she was super-timid, and I had no expectations of her ever being a lap cat, so she has really taken me by surprise. The thing that I think has surprised me most is that when scary things happen (being picked up/taken to the vet/taken to my parents' place for holidays/being pilled) it seems to increase her confidence - I expected it to do the opposite, but I guess because nothing really bad has happened time after time, she has learned that these things are ok. The first time I had to take her to the vet, I literally grabbed her as she shot past me (I have a long scar on my hand from where her back legs continued whizzing around like a cartoon character) and she hissed, spat and yelled in her carrier (we think she is part Meezer and BOY can she make a noise when she's hacked off). Now I can just pick her up as she strolls around the floor, turn her upside down and cradle her like a baby. She'll stay like that for as long as you tickle her tummy. I am so proud of my beautiful girl, and going forward I would take on another uber-timid cat in a heartbeat - it has been one of the most rewarding experiences of my life.


 
*Sez* - this is such a lovely post and gives me hope that Foster Grant will grow in confidence in time. He is currently behaving in just the same way you describe Pip at the beginning. I only see him at night, and even then, only when he uses the tray 
I hear him more than I see him - he is a noisy eater and likes to let me know his opinion of each meal as he eats....
Today, I did the 'litter exchange' so each set of cats gets used to a new smell, and this week I will let the mingling sart properly. Tommy and Solomon have been unable to wait, of course, and keep nipping in to see the new boy, Simon. I'm pretty sure they don't realise there is a second cat in there....


----------



## Sez

clevercat said:


> *Sez* - this is such a lovely post and gives me hope that Foster Grant will grow in confidence in time. He is currently behaving in just the same way you describe Pip at the beginning. I only see him at night, and even then, only when he uses the tray
> I hear him more than I see him - he is a noisy eater and likes to let me know his opinion of each meal as he eats....
> Today, I did the 'litter exchange' so each set of cats gets used to a new smell, and this week I will let the mingling sart properly. Tommy and Solomon have been unable to wait, of course, and keep nipping in to see the new boy, Simon. I'm pretty sure they don't realise there is a second cat in there....



Foster also has the advantage of other cats around him, and particularly his buddy Simon. I am sure it helped Pip a lot to see Hops interacting with me and purring contentedly in my lap. Apparently timid cats tend to like the company of other felines. My two certainly rely on one another for reassurance - the first couple of times they spent holidays with my parents they were stuck to each other like glue for most of the visit!


----------



## clevercat

Sez said:


> Foster also has the advantage of other cats around him, and particularly his buddy Simon. I am sure it helped Pip a lot to see Hops interacting with me and purring contentedly in my lap. Apparently timid cats tend to like the company of other felines. My two certainly rely on one another for reassurance - the first couple of times they spent holidays with my parents they were stuck to each other like glue for most of the visit!


 
Did you let Hops and Pip mingle right away? I am very tempted to just open the door to the Sanctuary and let the mingling commence. I am pretty sure Simon won't be bothered, but am a little worried that Foster will retreat even further.....
He spent a lot of time laying by the side of the bed last night, gazing up at me and Simon so I am taking that as a positive step....IDK, it's difficult to know what to do for the best with him.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Did you let Hops and Pip mingle right away? I am very tempted to just open the door to the Sanctuary and let the mingling commence. I am pretty sure Simon won't be bothered, but am a little worried that Foster will retreat even further.....
> He spent a lot of time laying by the side of the bed last night, gazing up at me and Simon so I am taking that as a positive step....IDK, it's difficult to know what to do for the best with him.



^ You can always open the door and give it an afternoon to see how it goes.  That's probably what I would do at this point.  Maybe his feeling the happy vibes of all the other sibling kittehs will actually make him feel even more secure about his new Mommy.  If it goes downhill, you can always close the door within a few hours.  

Simon would likely enjoy the process too.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> ^ You can always open the door and give it an afternoon to see how it goes. That's probably what I would do at this point. Maybe his feeling the happy vibes of all the other sibling kittehs will actually make him feel even more secure about his new Mommy. If it goes downhill, you can always close the door within a few hours.
> 
> Simon would likely enjoy the process too.


 
Good idea. Everyone is having an early dinner this afternoon (apparently the heat makes them VERY VERY hungry!), so once the litle locusts have done their work, I'll open the door.....


----------



## gazoo

^  Keep us posted please.  I'd love to hear how they fare.  Wish we could live cam it. lol


----------



## clevercat

This feels like the longest day ever....dropped Amen T Kittin off at the vet for his Big Boy surgery - he looked such a sorry sight in his carrier as he was taken off to the Cat Ward....


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> This feels like the longest day ever....dropped Amen T Kittin off at the vet for his Big Boy surgery - he looked such a sorry sight in his carrier as he was taken off to the Cat Ward....



Aww, hugs Clever. He'll be just fine and home before you know it!


----------



## Cindi

I hate waiting through days like this. Hang in there, he will be home soon.






clevercat said:


> This feels like the longest day ever....dropped Amen T Kittin off at the vet for his Big Boy surgery - he looked such a sorry sight in his carrier as he was taken off to the Cat Ward....


----------



## cats n bags

Poor little Amen T. Kittin.  I'm sure he will be OK and glad to come back home.  I hope you have a good supply of post-surgical ice cream and a little pad of peas for him to sit on.  

Mr. Kitty sends purrs and head butts.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you! Eames is wide awake after his op and making a lot of noise about wanting his Mammy...I can collect him in two hours yaay so relieved.
Ice cream and chicken slices for the post-op parteh!


----------



## boxermom

Glad to hear the surgery went well. He's probably not happy with the world right now.


----------



## poopsie

Hurry home little man..............................teh peas await your return!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Hurry home little man..............................teh peas await your return!


 
We're back! Poor little man, he didn't know where he was, or what was going on.....
It was lovely to see him as he realised he was home, and safe. He did the victory run around the lounge, scoffed some biscuit someone had left at breakfast time, ate his dinner, drank a bowl of kittin milk and is now sleeping off the trauma of today...
I'm so glad he is home.


----------



## Cindi

YAY! So glad his day went well.


----------



## jenny70

Yay! Happy to hear it went well!


----------



## poopsie

Awwwwwwwwwww......................welcome home little guy. You did good.


----------



## Sez

clevercat said:


> Did you let Hops and Pip mingle right away? I am very tempted to just open the door to the Sanctuary and let the mingling commence. I am pretty sure Simon won't be bothered, but am a little worried that Foster will retreat even further.....
> He spent a lot of time laying by the side of the bed last night, gazing up at me and Simon so I am taking that as a positive step....IDK, it's difficult to know what to do for the best with him.



I gave Pip a week to settle in, she was in the spare room with everything she needed for that time. Then I started introductions - I intended to separate them overnight/when I was out for a while just to be on the safe side, but that night when I shut Pip back in the spare bedroom she wasn't having any of it, she was ripping at the rug and battering the door, at 4am I had to give in and open it to let her out again! After that they both had free run. But their first interactions didn't give any cause for concern, just a bit of batting and hissing, and I was home for the first couple of days, so they weren't alone early on.

ETA: glad to hear your little chap is safely home and none the worse for his little *ahem* outing...


----------



## ILuvShopping

i think the boys forget they had surgery the day of, lol
when meeko had his done i was worried the vet hadn't done anything since there was no incision and meeko was acting normal lol

glad it went well!


----------



## tangowithme

Mosche, the 18-year-old boss of household and chief inspector is sending greetings to your kitteh. A heart-felt meow.


----------



## gazoo

*Clever, *did you _open the door yet?_


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> *Clever, *did you _open the door yet?_



Only for a short while, Simon likes Tommy and is fascinated by Solly (of course). It's coming up to a long weekend here, so I am going to work on the mingling....
As for Foster, I am thinking of temporarily blocking off the under-bed bolthole (there are plenty of other hidey-holes such as boxes, igloos etc. close by) during the introductions - only because if one of the other cats gets into the bolthole with him and a fight breaks out, I have no chance of getting close enough to break it up. Thoughts, please?

And on a VERY, VERY good note.... This made me so happy - the Charity contacted me this morning regarding Lucy-Lou. Her foster hoomin has fallen in love with Luce and is keeping her!!!! I've been willing that to happen. I'm so happy that Lucy will not have any more upheaval in her life. She is finally adored


----------



## cats n bags

Yay for Lucy!!!!  :rockettes:

If you want to block Foster's hidey-hole, I would do it early to give him time to find a new hole.  He might panic if the kittens show up at the same time his safety zone is closed.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Only for a short while, Simon likes Tommy and is fascinated by Solly (of course). It's coming up to a long weekend here, so I am going to work on the mingling....
> As for Foster, I am thinking of temporarily blocking off the under-bed bolthole (there are plenty of other hidey-holes such as boxes, igloos etc. close by) during the introductions - only because if one of the other cats gets into the bolthole with him and a fight breaks out, I have no chance of getting close enough to break it up. Thoughts, please?
> 
> And on a VERY, VERY good note.... This made me so happy - the Charity contacted me this morning regarding Lucy-Lou. Her foster hoomin has fallen in love with Luce and is keeping her!!!! I've been willing that to happen. I'm so happy that Lucy will not have any more upheaval in her life. She is finally adored



Yes - I too would block the spot way before opening the door.  Great thinking on preventing the not being able to reach them should a scuffle occur under the bed disaster/stress.  

Lucy Lou - So so very happy for her, her new parents and you.  I know this was weighing on you, but all got a happy ending and I can only imagine how much better Lucy feels knowing she is the only one getting all that hoomin lovin' to herself.  I can almost picture her Cheshire Cat grin.  Great job getting her a lovely home *Clever*!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Lucy Lou I am so thrilled for you!!!! That makes my heart happy!!!


----------



## poopsie

Oh Lucy I am so happy for you..............and your hoomin! 


What about letting Simon out to join the others? That way he could always retreat to the sanctuary and poor Foster could have some more time?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Oh Lucy I am so happy for you..............and your hoomin!
> 
> 
> What about letting Simon out to join the others? That way he could always retreat to the sanctuary and poor Foster could have some more time?


 
I think I will open teh door onto the hallway, but keep the majority of the cats in the rest of the house....it's difficult as Fozzie is so scared. I am not at all sure hiding out is helping him, so am going to take Stinky's Mum's advice and close off the hiding place, giving Foster the chance to find new hiding places before letting the hoardes in properly.
Simon was sitting on the edge of the bed, bellowing a greeting to me as I walked in tonight....love that boy.


----------



## gazoo

^ I just love talkative kittehs!  There is nothing quite like that chatter when you come in the door.


----------



## boxermom

I'm so happy for Lucy. A few of them just need to be the only one.


----------



## dusty paws

yay Lucy!


----------



## Cindi

Great job, Lucy!!!! And isn't it nice to know for sure you did that right thing by finding her the perfect home for her? You are so Clever.


----------



## jenny70

Yay Lucy!!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Great job, Lucy!!!! And isn't it nice to know for sure you did that right thing by finding her the perfect home for her? *You are so Clever*.


 
LOL
And, I have decided to become an official Foster Parent! Once Simon and Foster are fully integrated into the fur family, I have told the Charity I will foster for them. I'm at my limit (ha - I think) with permanent residents, but now I know I can help other kittehs find their Forever Homes, I'm going to keep going!


----------



## clevercat

I am at a loss with Foster. I have tried everything to get him out from his hidey hole and he is not interested. Simon misses him and keeps calling to him, but no response. 
I'll post a photo later of the entrance to the bolthole, to see if anyone has any ideas...
I can't block the entrance while he's inside, neither can I let the others mingle in case one of them (Figgy and Phillip, I am talking to you) gets inside and has a punch-up.
Simon wants to meet everyone but is still too scared to leave the bedroom.
And I have no wine in the house (feliway for hoomins...), which isn't improving my thinking


----------



## poopsie

I thought Phil was a lover not a fighter


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I thought Phil was a lover not a fighter



Oh, that Philly can be a right little fiend at times  although he is getting better as he grows more secure....


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> I am at a loss with Foster. I have tried everything to get him out from his hidey hole and he is not interested. Simon misses him and keeps calling to him, but no response.
> I'll post a photo later of the entrance to the bolthole, to see if anyone has any ideas...
> I can't block the entrance while he's inside, neither can I let the others mingle in case one of them (Figgy and Phillip, I am talking to you) gets inside and has a punch-up.
> Simon wants to meet everyone but is still too scared to leave the bedroom.
> And I have no wine in the house (feliway for hoomins...), which isn't improving my thinking



Cr*p, he's read what we're up to!


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> cr*p, he's read what we're up to!



lol!


----------



## oggers86

clevercat said:


> I am at a loss with Foster. I have tried everything to get him out from his hidey hole and he is not interested. Simon misses him and keeps calling to him, but no response.
> I'll post a photo later of the entrance to the bolthole, to see if anyone has any ideas...
> I can't block the entrance while he's inside, neither can I let the others mingle in case one of them (Figgy and Phillip, I am talking to you) gets inside and has a punch-up.
> Simon wants to meet everyone but is still too scared to leave the bedroom.
> And I have no wine in the house (feliway for hoomins...), which isn't improving my thinking



I cant help you on the cat situation but I wanted to offer my sympathies about having no wine. I would offer to share my bottle but its nearly all gone


----------



## ILuvShopping

clevercat said:


> I am at a loss with Foster. I have tried everything to get him out from his hidey hole and he is not interested. Simon misses him and keeps calling to him, but no response.
> I'll post a photo later of the entrance to the bolthole, to see if anyone has any ideas...
> I can't block the entrance while he's inside, neither can I let the others mingle in case one of them (Figgy and Phillip, I am talking to you) gets inside and has a punch-up.
> Simon wants to meet everyone but is still too scared to leave the bedroom.
> And I have no wine in the house (feliway for hoomins...), which isn't improving my thinking




it's ok!! he'll come out when he wants to   don't feel bad about him hiding... some cats just prefer to do that. he'll come out when he's ready


----------



## clevercat

The mingling has started....
I can't see how poor Foster could possibly get any more withdrawn than he is now, and Simon, I know, is desperate for company. So I've wrapped a throw around the entrance to the bolthole (allowing Foster to get out if he wants to), and have thrown open the door. Figgy was first one in, bellowing about, 'LOOK AT THAT! THERE ARE ALIENS FROM OUTER SPACE IN OUR BEDROOM, PERSON!' followed by almost everyone else trooping in to meet the new boy - I don't think they realise yet that there are two of them......


----------



## boxermom

My son's older cat(the tortoise shell) has been with them over 10 years and she still won't come out and socialize. she basically hides from everyone except the other cat and she doesn't even do much with her. Maybe Foster is one of those OR he will take a long time to realize he is safe.  I know very little about cats, just what I've observed in my son's house with their 2.


----------



## clevercat

I am amazed (although this will probably not come as a surprise to members of the PPC).
It's dinnertime and Phillip is not at the head of the queue. In fact, Phil is nowhere to be seen. I finally tracked him down in the bolthole, laying next to Foster and obviously trying to tell him not to be scared anymore...


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> My son's older cat(the tortoise shell) has been with them over 10 years and she still won't come out and socialize. she basically hides from everyone except the other cat and she doesn't even do much with her. Maybe Foster is one of those OR he will take a long time to realize he is safe.  I know very little about cats, just what I've observed in my son's house with their 2.



I think maybe Foster will be like this. I am just so relieved that he is letting Phil share his space.... As long as he relaxes and doesn't feel scared anymore - I think that's as much as I can ask for where he is concerned.


----------



## poopsie

That's my boy!


----------



## clevercat

*sigh* Now Solomon is in there, too - and there is an orderly queue right behind him, with Olivia, Murphy, Tommy and Eamonn all wanting to, 'meet teh shy new boy, Mammy, an' see if he has any snacks for us'. 
Probably Phillip got in first so he could start charging an admission fee....


----------



## gazoo

AW! That is somehow so wonderful to me - Phil and Fozzie laying in the same spot.  This is progress!


----------



## ILuvShopping

clevercat said:


> I am amazed (although this will probably not come as a surprise to members of the PPC).
> It's dinnertime and Phillip is not at the head of the queue. In fact, Phil is nowhere to be seen. I finally tracked him down in the bolthole, laying next to Foster and obviously trying to tell him not to be scared anymore...





clevercat said:


> *sigh* Now Solomon is in there, too - and there is an orderly queue right behind him, with Olivia, Murphy, Tommy and Eamonn all wanting to, 'meet teh shy new boy, Mammy, an' see if he has any snacks for us'.
> Probably Phillip got in first so he could start charging an admission fee....



awwww how cute!!! that's a good sign that he doesn't mind the company.


----------



## cats n bags

I guess shy little Foster is going to have to come out of his hole if he wants any peace and quiet.

I hope the welcoming committee can help him relax and settle into the family.  Way to go Phil!


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> I am amazed (although this will probably not come as a surprise to members of the PPC).
> It's dinnertime and Phillip is not at the head of the queue. In fact, Phil is nowhere to be seen. I finally tracked him down in the bolthole, laying next to Foster and obviously trying to tell him not to be scared anymore...


 

This actually brought tears to my eyes. Sweet Phil, way to go!!!


----------



## Cindi

Awwww. Phillip is the best!


----------



## clevercat

Everyone piled into the bedroom and slept on the bed last night - except Foster (still not coming out from the bolthole) and Si, who stayed at the top of the cat tree and complained loudly about the intruders....
Because neither has eaten or used the tray since yesterday, I've shut the door to the Sanctuary to give them some peace. 
It's a positive step, though, isn't it? That there was no fighting yesterday...


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Everyone piled into the bedroom and slept on the bed last night - except Foster (still not coming out from the bolthole) and Si, who stayed at the top of the cat tree and complained loudly about the intruders....
> Because neither has eaten or used the tray since yesterday, I've shut the door to the Sanctuary to give them some peace.
> It's a positive step, though, isn't it? That there was no fighting yesterday...



Just think of how much drama there was with Lucy Lou and you can realize that this is an amazing thing that happened.  You must be so proud of your babies, such great hosts welcoming the new boys.


----------



## Cindi

That is HUGE progress! Everyone thrives at Casa Clever.


----------



## clevercat

The meezers are back in (temporary) quarantine... one of them has _the_ worst poopies. Really, I walked in for cuddle time with Simon and  oh, dear - poor kittehs.
I wonder if this is down to too much excitement/stress yesterday? Neither of them has eaten, so I can't see how it can be their food....


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh bummer!  that was the most frustrating part of my last group of kittens and mama. i would see one good poop and be so excited just for them to have runny stuff the next time


----------



## clevercat

Simon is the one with the poops and vomiting - as I found out last night when one of his little steamers woke me from a deep sleep....
But the good news, he has decided to accept me as his Person. Even though he was poorly last night, he slept on the pillow next to me and this morning has been a purry, playful Meezer - rolling around on his back and asking for tummy tickles....


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> Simon is the one with the poops and vomiting - as I found out last night when one of his little steamers woke me from a deep sleep....
> But the good news, he has decided to accept me as his Person. Even though he was poorly last night, he slept on the pillow next to me and this morning has been a purry, playful Meezer - rolling around on his back and asking for tummy tickles....



Poor Simon, I hope he's feeling better soon!
Way to go Simon for figuring out how good he has it! Now to get Foster on board!


----------



## buzzytoes

Awww poor Simon. Hope he is feeling better today.


----------



## clevercat

Now Foster has the poops. Ugh. He is _very _ cranky - I reached into the bolthole this morning to change his water bowl (I've made a little bedsit for him, since he isn't ready to come out and was refusing to even step out to eat - so I've pulled the under-bed drawer out slightly - cue bruised shins because I keep forgetting it's there -and filled it with blankies that have Simon's scent on them and a food bowl and water bowl)and he let me know in no uncertain terms that he was very displeased with my intrusion....


----------



## jenny70

Aww, poor Foster!  Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## clevercat

Foster is one talented boy. I thought I was so clever last night - he was out from the bolthole and I took the opportunity to block off the entrances to give him some time with Simon, rather than hiding out. I thought it worked quite well - I heard them eating and talking to each other, and once woke to find Fozzie standing on his back legs and watching me (a little unnerving...). This morning I went to get everyone's breakfast, came back to the Meezer room to find Foster has opened the side drawer to his bolthole all by himself and is now comfortably back inside......


----------



## poopsie

Well, he was out for a bit and did fine. It was his choice to return 


Baby steppin 


He is one shy boy, isn't he?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Well, he was out for a bit and did fine. It was his choice to return
> 
> 
> Baby steppin
> 
> 
> He is one shy boy, isn't he?


 
Oh he's so scared, poor baby. More and more, I believe they were both physically abused at some point in their lives. He can take as much time as he wants - I'm so glad he spent some time out last night.


----------



## poopsie

LOL at you getting spied on by Basement Cat!

I would like to volunteer to spend 10 minutes with the asswholes who harmed them. That is really all it would take


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> LOL at you getting spied on by Basement Cat!
> 
> I would like to volunteer to spend 10 minutes with the asswholes who harmed them. That is really all it would take


 
If we do it together, it would only take five.....poor Simon flinches - badly - each time I first stroke him, like he is used to being hit. I know I've said it before, but I hope there is a very special place in Hell for people who treat animals like that....


----------



## poopsie

Well, there wouldn't be much left of them to wipe the floor with, now would there?


Poor little Meezers.


----------



## clevercat

Just found Foster laying on the bed! Yaay! He nipped off and hid back in the bolthole as soon as he saw me, but yaay, he seems to be getting that little bit braver....

Meanwhile, for the Murphy Fan Club (Party of One, Stinky's Mum! )




And for Gazoo.....
Bear, all snuggled up with Figgy. Funny, awake, they are not exactly BFFs but snuggled down at night time it's a different story!


----------



## Cindi

I'm a fan of ALL your babies.  I especially love the "snuggled up together" pics.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Just found Foster laying on the bed! Yaay! He nipped off and hid back in the bolthole as soon as he saw me, but yaay, he seems to be getting that little bit braver....
> 
> Meanwhile, for the Murphy Fan Club (Party of One, Stinky's Mum! )
> 
> View attachment 1851109
> 
> 
> And for Gazoo.....
> Bear, all snuggled up with Figgy. Funny, awake, they are not exactly BFFs but snuggled down at night time it's a different story!
> 
> View attachment 1851110



AW! What a wonderful peaceful shot.  Love the look on Figgy's face!  Hiya Bear - you gorgy boy!!  &#10084;


----------



## clevercat

Moar murphy!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Moar murphy!
> 
> View attachment 1851143



Murphy!  

The first one looks like he is starting to decorate the place for the big Stinky Day celebrations.  :lolots:


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Murphy!
> 
> *The first one looks like he is starting to decorate the place for the big Stinky Day celebrations*. :lolots:


 
Mmmyyeeeesssssss....but you probably don't want to know how he plans to dye it orange.....


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Mmmyyeeeesssssss....but you probably don't want to know how he plans to dye it orange.....



Is he planning to rub the color off Tommy the PBB?  :giggles:


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Is he planning to rub the color off Tommy the PBB? :giggles:


 
*WHOA! Wait...teh colour comes off? Ah am jus' goin' to see what colour Amen T Kittin is underneath his fur.....*:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *WHOA! Wait...teh colour comes off? Ah am jus' goin' to see what colour Amen T Kittin is underneath his fur.....*:devil::devil::devil:



_It DOES!!!  If you rub real hard, you can get 3 wishes too!  :devil:

Luv Stinky  _


----------



## ILuvShopping

clevercat said:


> Foster is one talented boy. I thought I was so clever last night - he was out from the bolthole and I took the opportunity to block off the entrances to give him some time with Simon, rather than hiding out. I thought it worked quite well - I heard them eating and talking to each other, and once woke to find Fozzie standing on his back legs and watching me (a little unnerving...). This morning I went to get everyone's breakfast, came back to the Meezer room to find Foster has opened the side drawer to his bolthole all by himself and is now comfortably back inside......



haha, i have a fairly large closest in my bedroom that has 3 sliding doors on them that are fairly easy to open and close and they overlap on the edges.

my cats LOVE sleeping in my closet... which means my clothes are usually caked in cake hair. so once i decided to clean off all of my clothes and not give them access to the inside anymore.

i would come home and the door would be open. so i closed it. next day, open again.  i couldn't figure it out.  the one day i had it closed and i was in my room and i witnessed Shooter pawing and pushing at one door enough so that it would open just enough for him to squeeze through and get it open more. and he was the one i was trying to keep out of there!  but oh well.. he loves it in there.

yet these are the same cats who can't seem to understand that they can push through a door that is open a crack if they want inside a room.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _It DOES!!! If you rub real hard, you can get 3 wishes too! :devil:_
> 
> _Luv Stinky _


 
*:devil:Mwahahahahaha......ah knoes jus' whats to wish for, too! :devil:*


----------



## buzzytoes

Glad to hear Fozzie has made it out of the bolthole TWICE now!!! Hopefully this is the start of him being a little less afraid every day.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Glad to hear Fozzie has made it out of the bolthole TWICE now!!! Hopefully this is the start of him being a little less afraid every day.


 
Oh, I hope so! He's started eating again, too - and the poopies are firm again  woo-hoo!


----------



## boxermom

Good news about Foster! Murphy is so handsome, but they all are in their own way. Love the pile of tp, haha! Just getting ready for a party........

If all of us who have adopted abused animals went after the a-holes who abused them, there wouldn't be enough left to put in the trash. When I found out Sabo had a healed broken rib and partially caved in skull, I was ready to head south and find the monster who did it. And the result wouldn't be pretty.


----------



## dusty paws

cindi said:


> i'm a fan of all your babies.  I especially love the "snuggled up together" pics.


 
seconded!!!


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Good news about Foster! Murphy is so handsome, but they all are in their own way. Love the pile of tp, haha! Just getting ready for a party........
> 
> If all of us who have adopted abused animals went after the a-holes who abused them, there wouldn't be enough left to put in the trash. When I found out Sabo had a healed broken rib and partially caved in skull, I was ready to head south and find the monster who did it. And the result wouldn't be pretty.


 
Poor little man. I'm so glad he found his way to you. How's he doing now, boxermom?


----------



## boxermom

^clever, thanks for asking. He's doing well. We added probiotics to his food and his pancreas has settled down. And no severe pain/inability to walk attacks in a long time, thank goodness.

I don't know how you manage so many cats with their various issues. We can barely keep up with one dog!!!

But I love reading about your family, even if I never have any feline advice to offer. Thanks to all the kitteh lovers for allowing me to share your experiences


----------



## clevercat

Big,big Simon news....
I left the door to the Sanctuary open this evening. Simon has been crying because Foster prefers the bolthole to him - I think Simon, as he gets more confident, is lonely without company...Anyway. The usual suspects trooped in - Norton jumping up onto the bed, grunting a greeting to Si and falling asleep immediately....the kittens ate the remains of the Meezers breakfast.....Figgy also jumped onto the bed, yelling about this being, 'MY PILLOW, MINE ALL MINE AND MY PERSON LOVES ME MORE THAN YOU, I'VE BEEN HERE LONGER' You know, the usual kitteh conversation.... So a little later I was in the lounge, having a chat to Solomon about why the litter tray is not the best place for him to sleep - I happened to look into the kitchen - and Simon was in there!!! Missy let the side down by chasing him back into the bedroom, but he's been out again exploring the hallway and bathroom - I'm so happy!


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> ^clever, thanks for asking. He's doing well. We added probiotics to his food and his pancreas has settled down. And no severe pain/inability to walk attacks in a long time, thank goodness.
> 
> I don't know how you manage so many cats with their various issues. We can barely keep up with one dog!!!
> 
> But I love reading about your family, even if I never have any feline advice to offer. Thanks to all the kitteh lovers for allowing me to share your experiences


 
I'm so glad Sabo is getting on well. I know how worried you must've been. Belly scritchie, please, from his Aunty CC!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> Big,big Simon news....
> I left the door to the Sanctuary open this evening. Simon has been crying because Foster prefers the bolthole to him - I think Simon, as he gets more confident, is lonely without company...Anyway. The usual suspects trooped in - Norton jumping up onto the bed, grunting a greeting to Si and falling asleep immediately....the kittens ate the remains of the Meezers breakfast.....Figgy also jumped onto the bed, yelling about this being, 'MY PILLOW, MINE ALL MINE AND MY PERSON LOVES ME MORE THAN YOU, I'VE BEEN HERE LONGER' You know, the usual kitteh conversation.... So a little later I was in the lounge, having a chat to Solomon about why the litter tray is not the best place for him to sleep - I happened to look into the kitchen - and Simon was in there!!! Missy let the side down by chasing him back into the bedroom, but he's been out again exploring the hallway and bathroom - I'm so happy!



That's fantastic news!! Way to go Simon!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Big,big Simon news....
> I left the door to the Sanctuary open this evening. Simon has been crying because Foster prefers the bolthole to him - I think Simon, as he gets more confident, is lonely without company...Anyway. The usual suspects trooped in - Norton jumping up onto the bed, grunting a greeting to Si and falling asleep immediately....the kittens ate the remains of the Meezers breakfast.....Figgy also jumped onto the bed, yelling about this being, 'MY PILLOW, MINE ALL MINE AND MY PERSON LOVES ME MORE THAN YOU, I'VE BEEN HERE LONGER' You know, the usual kitteh conversation.... So a little later I was in the lounge, having a chat to Solomon about why the litter tray is not the best place for him to sleep - I happened to look into the kitchen - and Simon was in there!!! Missy let the side down by chasing him back into the bedroom, but he's been out again exploring the hallway and bathroom - I'm so happy!



What a fabulous update!  Your heart must have swelled to see him out and about.


----------



## Denaroo

* The cuteness in this thread is overwhelming **T**!!!*
*Murphy is so cute... they are all so cute and last night I was on my iphone and I saw the 2 babies!  Ohhhhhh my .... *


----------



## ILuvShopping

yay simon!!!


----------



## clevercat

Me and Simon have just been snuggling and I found a scar on him, that looks like a scar from a cigarette burn. My poor boy, no wonder he and Fozzie are so scared. I am going to make sure nothing bad ever, ever happens to them again.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> Me and Simon have just been snuggling and I found a scar on him, that looks like a scar from a cigarette burn. My poor boy, no wonder he and Fozzie are so scared. I am going to make sure nothing bad ever, ever happens to them again.



How horrible! I will never understand how people can hurt an innocent creature. I'm so glad they found you Clever!


----------



## Cindi

That poor baby.   At least he is in good hands now and will have a wonderful life. When I adopted by boy Elliott he was terrified of my hands. Every time I would try to pet him he would cringe and put his head down. I wanted to find his former owners and beat them in the head with a brick.   He was about 12 and an untreated Diabetic when I took him in. It took a good month until he realized I was only there to love him, never hurt him. Then he would come to me for hugs and petting. I cried the first time he came to me on his own. I only had him for 6 months before he died of heart failure but I know they were the best 6 months of his life. 






clevercat said:


> Me and Simon have just been snuggling and I found a scar on him, that looks like a scar from a cigarette burn. My poor boy, no wonder he and Fozzie are so scared. I am going to make sure nothing bad ever, ever happens to them again.


----------



## boxermom

Poor kittehs--people who abuse are monsters. They are safe now and will have all the love their hearts can hold. The other family members will tell them it's ok to trust--hopefully the new ones will believe.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> That poor baby.  At least he is in good hands now and will have a wonderful life.* When I adopted by boy Elliott he was terrified of my hands. Every time I would try to pet him he would cringe and put his head down.* I wanted to find his former owners and beat them in the head with a brick.  He was about 12 and an untreated Diabetic when I took him in. It took a good month until he realized I was only there to love him, never hurt him. Then he would come to me for hugs and petting. I cried the first time he came to me on his own. I only had him for 6 months before he died of heart failure but I know they were the best 6 months of his life.


 

That sounds like Simon. Poor Elliott, I'm so glad you were able to make his last months happy and safe....
I just popped into the bedroom and a little black head appeared over the side of the bed....Foster is out and about! Well, he was  - he has yet to understand I am not going to hurt him, so the minute he saw me he dashed back into the bolthole. I am pretty sure that just as I walked in, he was playing with Tommy....baby steps, little men.


----------



## clevercat

Meezer update! Simon is now a frequent visitor to the lounge and kitchen. He talks - loudly - All.The.Time. LOL - I think he talks in his sleep too.
Foster has visited the lounge just once, and was totally freaked out at his own bravery...he nipped straight back into the bolthole afterwards and I haven't seen him since....
All in all,and considering what they have been through, they are making pretty good progress.


----------



## jenny70

That's great news Clever!  I was just thinking today that it's been awhile since we had a Meezer update! Thanks for posting!


----------



## buzzytoes

That's great that Foster ventured into the lounge!! Teensy, tinsy baby steps with him.


----------



## clevercat

I can't sleep so thought I may as well get up and feed the starving hoards...evidently not fast enough for Foster, who was waiting for me at the door to the sanctuary! He's never done that before - again, he dashed straight back into the bolthole, but I can hear him in there now, happily nom nom nomming


----------



## oggers86

clevercat said:
			
		

> I can't sleep so thought I may as well get up and feed the starving hoards...evidently not fast enough for Foster, who was waiting for me at the door to the sanctuary! He's never done that before - again, he dashed straight back into the bolthole, but I can hear him in there now, happily nom nom nomming



Its nice that he is making more progress each time. I hope one day he will feel happy in your presence.


----------



## clevercat

oggers86 said:


> Its nice that he is making more progress each time. I hope one day he will feel happy in your presence.


 
Thank you - I think he is getting there very, very slowly. Last night he let me stroke him. Only for a few seconds, but it's a start!


----------



## oggers86

clevercat said:


> Thank you - I think he is getting there very, very slowly. Last night he let me stroke him. Only for a few seconds, but it's a start!



Yay! Murphy in your avatar created a bit of a stir with Elsa, shes sitting next to me and goes from sleeping to staring straight at the screen...

She is either thinking how handsome he is or offended that another cat has graced her presence...


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Meezer update! Simon is now a frequent visitor to the lounge and kitchen. He talks - loudly - All.The.Time. LOL - I think he talks in his sleep too.
> Foster has visited the lounge just once, and was totally freaked out at his own bravery...he nipped straight back into the bolthole afterwards and I haven't seen him since....
> All in all,and considering what they have been through, they are making pretty good progress.



This is fantastic!  A true testament to how peaceful your household is *Clever. * He feels safe to move at his own pace, yet his curiosity is peaking.  YAY!


----------



## clevercat

oggers86 said:


> Yay! Murphy in your avatar created a bit of a stir with Elsa, shes sitting next to me and goes from sleeping to staring straight at the screen...
> 
> *She is either thinking how handsome he is or offended that another cat has graced her presence..*.


 
I'm sure you can guess which option Romeow - sorry, _Murphy_ - is going for!
Meanwhile - lookit my boys, all snoodled up.
Gerbil and Phillip, taking care not to exhaust themselves.....


----------



## jenny70

Aww, what a sweet picture!  I love it when my cats cuddle up together.


----------



## Cindi

Sorry, that is just TOO much cuteness for a Monday morning! All snoodled up. Love it! Good morning gorgeous boys!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Sorry, that is just TOO much cuteness for a Monday morning! All snoodled up. Love it! Good morning gorgeous boys!


 
They are so cute together. I always use Gerbil as an example when people tell me cats are solitary creatures......looking over at them now, I don't think they have moved in hours and have now been joined by Norton, Solomon and Olivia.....a happy little kitteh puddle.


----------



## ILuvShopping

Clever - i forget, did you adopt foster and simon or just fostering them??

seems like foster is making great progress!


----------



## clevercat

ILuvShopping said:


> Clever - i forget, did you adopt foster and simon or just fostering them??
> 
> I am going to keep them. I was going to foster to see how they got on - but as there are no punch-ups with the rest of the family and they are making teeny-tiny progress steps every day (and I adore them, even if I rarely see Foster!), they have found their Furever Home....


----------



## ILuvShopping

awww yay!! and i think that's for the best for them as well (especially since they get along with everyone).  They'd probably revert as soon as they went to a new home.


----------



## poopsie

Phil!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Phil!



Hai Aunty poopsie! Mwah! Mwah!:kiss:
Phil has been so affectionate lately - in my lap at every opportunity, patting at my face to get snuggles....I love my lovebug!


----------



## poopsie

Big smoochies to Phil!
I have been sick in bed since Friday so teh kittehs have been thoroughly enjoying my misery.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Big smoochies to Phil!
> I have been sick in bed since Friday so teh kittehs have been thoroughly enjoying my misery.



Oh noes! What's wrong? Phillip is sending many healing (and somewhat dribbly) smoochies your way. Hope you feel better soon {{{ hugs}}} from the CC household.


----------



## poopsie

Either flu or bad food. Either way it wasn't pritty. I just started getting up and around yesterday but I still have no real interest in food so I know I am not fully recovered yet!


It is worth being under the weather for some dribbly Phil smoochies! Miss Tina Louise has been giving me kisses, but you have to watch her-----she will slip you the tongue!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Either flu or bad food. Either way it wasn't pritty. I just started getting up and around yesterday but I still have no real interest in food so I know I am not fully recovered yet!
> 
> 
> It is worth being under the weather for some dribbly Phil smoochies! Miss Tina Louise has been giving me kisses, but you have to watch her-----she will slip you the tongue!



Oh that's so funny - Eamonn did that to me the other evening


----------



## poopsie

Krazy kittehs


----------



## Cindi

Tommy stuck his tongue up my nose the other day. These cats have no boundaries.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Tommy stuck his tongue up my nose the other day. These cats have no boundaries.



Lol - they have no sense of personal space....and don't get me started on privacy (lack of) in the bathroom...


----------



## Sez

clevercat said:


> Lol - they have no sense of personal space....and don't get me started on privacy (lack of) in the bathroom...



Hops has started opening the bathroom door (the handle is stiff so I only properly shut it when we have company). The other day I bent over in the shower to rinse shampoo out my hair and came face to face with two big golden eyes staring through the shower screen!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

haha! i live alone so the doors don't get closed in my house.  doesn't matter what my cats are doing... the moment i get into the bathroom i have 3 sets of eyes just sitting at my feet lol

it is bizarre. 

and when i had 4 cats, there were 4 sitting there 

they seem to think "oh she's busy and can't move!! she has no choice but to pet us now!!"  haha


----------



## clevercat

Sez said:


> Hops has started opening the bathroom door (the handle is stiff so I only properly shut it when we have company). The other day I bent over in the shower to rinse shampoo out my hair and came face to face with two big golden eyes staring through the shower screen!!


 
 Murphy does this to me all the time....very unnerving as I always feel he is assessing me for a body bag......
No privacy here - if I close a door they all group around it and yell until I let them in....


----------



## dusty paws

one of my parents cats will sit on your lap while you are trying to do your ladylike business.

rosie, not so much. she will, however, roll around on the bathmat and purr and grab at your feet.


----------



## ILuvShopping

dusty paws said:


> one of my parents cats will sit on your lap while you are trying to do your ladylike business.
> 
> rosie, not so much. she will, however, roll around on the bathmat and purr and grab at your feet.



haha dotcom used to do that sometimes too 
i think once dotcom tried to attack me when i was in that vulnerable position... lol


----------



## madamefifi

dusty paws said:
			
		

> one of my parents cats will sit on your lap while you are trying to do your ladylike business.
> 
> rosie, not so much. she will, however, roll around on the bathmat and purr and grab at your feet.



Ha ha, Arthur likes to be picked up and held at awkward moments, he lets you know he needs to be cuddled by standing up and placing his front paws on your thighs. Or, if you are, ahem, seated, on your knees.


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> Ha ha, Arthur likes to be picked up and held at awkward moments, he lets you know he needs to be cuddled by standing up and placing his front paws on your thighs. Or, if you are, ahem, seated, on your knees.



Oh, Maia-Annabel does this! No concept of personal space at.all. And Solomon likes copying her, so more often than not I have two cats sitting on me and the rest all trying to cram themselves into my teeny-tiny bathroom in case they miss something 
On another note - I've been in the habit lately, of feeding the fox in my porch rather than in the garden. Often he is asleep in there when i get home from work and its safe for him in there....Last night I was so tired it completely slipped my mind. This morning, in the empty bowl, I have been left a huge fox poop. Guess I have just been told off.....


----------



## ILuvShopping

haha!


----------



## Cindi

Told off by a fox? LOL.  Do all the animals in your neighborhood have you trained or what? LOL


----------



## boxermom

The animal kingdom is passing on the word that clevercat is a soft touch!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Told off by a fox? LOL.  Do all the animals in your neighborhood have you trained or what? LOL



It would seem that way...there is a grey squirrel who will smack at the glass in the back door to let me know is is Here and Waiting for his bread....
I really am a soft touch (with animals. I have almost zero tolerance for most people lol)....


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> It would seem that way...there is a grey squirrel who will smack at the glass in the back door to let me know is is Here and Waiting for his bread....
> *I really am a soft touch (with animals. I have almost zero tolerance for most people lol)....*





You and me both


----------



## Cindi

That's me exactly. LOL  Here we feed squirrels, deer, birds and of course a few feral cats. We even have quite a few spiders in webs out back that we watch every day. Say good morning to before leaving. 




clevercat said:


> It would seem that way...there is a grey squirrel who will smack at the glass in the back door to let me know is is Here and Waiting for his bread....
> I really am a soft touch (with animals. I have almost zero tolerance for most people lol)....


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> It would seem that way...there is a grey squirrel who will smack at the glass in the back door to let me know is is Here and Waiting for his bread....
> I really am a soft touch (with animals. I have almost zero tolerance for most people lol)....



YES!  Humans - ugh!


----------



## madamefifi

Glad to be reminded about foxes! We have an injured domestic turkey recuperating in a small enclosure next to the barn, and I realized when I read that post that we should put her inside the barn at night so she doesn't attract night-time predators. You may have saved yet another life, Clever!


----------



## madamefifi

clevercat said:
			
		

> It would seem that way...there is a grey squirrel who will smack at the glass in the back door to let me know is is Here and Waiting for his bread....
> I really am a soft touch (with animals. I have almost zero tolerance for most people lol)....



Ditto. I'd much rather spend my time with my animals than anyone else.


----------



## jenny70

madamefifi said:
			
		

> Ditto. I'd much rather spend my time with my animals than anyone else.



My sentiments exactly!


----------



## boxermom

Animals don't have hidden agendas or grudges. They are incredibly intuitive with other animals and humans.  As the old saying goes, *the more people I meet, the more I love my dogs and cats*.


----------



## dusty paws

^this. and chinchillas, too.


----------



## clevercat

Look at himself, all smug in the knowledge that he is one chubby cutie-pie.....


----------



## gazoo

^ Love his bitty paws!  He may look all superior at times (rightly so MURPHY Buddy) but those feeties are adorbs!!


----------



## poopsie

Hubba hubba


----------



## jenny70

He is a handsome boy!


----------



## cats n bags

:kiss:


----------



## clevercat

Meezer Update! Simon is now part of the family! He has so much more confidence - doesn't flinch when I stroke him, has made friends with Eamonn and Phil, and as I write this,he is giving Olivia-Skye a BAFF! Not that she is too impressed....
As for Foster, every day he gets a little less scared, a little more brave.....He still lives mainly in the bolthole, but he has a routine now at meal times - waiting for me at the entrance to the sanctuary to make sure I know he hasn't eaten yet...I am able to touch him without him totally freaking out - he still has a very long way to go, but baby steps are good!
Photos of Simon coming up later!


----------



## Cindi

WOW! That's awesome progress! Only you could have turned these cats around so quickly. More Meezer pics please!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> WOW! That's awesome progress! Only you could have turned these cats around so quickly. More Meezer pics please!


 
Here you go! I know they aren't great, but I have to grab the opportunity as soon as it comes up 

Watching Eamonn playing last night....




I am soooo handsome!


----------



## gazoo

Simon truly is an elegant boy!  How happy you must be *Clever*, to be seeing them settle in more and more.


----------



## boxermom

clever working her magic with the scared kittehs again........

Murphy is one handsome dude!


----------



## dusty paws

So happy to hear this!


----------



## clevercat

Foster let me feed him a piece of chicken by hand! Admittedly he hissed at me as soon as he'd eaten it - but still - I'm so happy with his progress!


----------



## Cindi

That's how the progress started with Sabrina. Granted she did claw my hand after eating the last piece of tuna but it was a start. LOL




clevercat said:


> Foster let me feed him a piece of chicken by hand! Admittedly he hissed at me as soon as he'd eaten it - but still - I'm so happy with his progress!


----------



## buzzytoes

Good to hear their wonderful progress!!! Not that I ever doubted it would happen but it's good that Foster is finally feeling his version of comfortable.


----------



## boxermom

It sounds like cats always want their hoomins to know who is the boss!


----------



## madamefifi

clevercat said:
			
		

> Here you go! I know they aren't great, but I have to grab the opportunity as soon as it comes up
> 
> Watching Eamonn playing last night....
> 
> I am soooo handsome!



Oh, my! What a striking kitty! I just love that long Oriental face!!


----------



## clevercat

Biiiigggg Foster news - I just found him lounging on the bed with old grumpy-pants Figaro! And for the first time he didn't run right back into the bolthole as soon as he saw me. I know it sounds like such a little thing, but I am so happy!


----------



## madamefifi

clevercat said:
			
		

> Biiiigggg Foster news - I just found him lounging on the bed with old grumpy-pants Figaro! And for the first time he didn't run right back into the bolthole as soon as he saw me. I know it sounds like such a little thing, but I am so happy!



That is a HUGE thing, Clever! I'm so happy for you both and I know you are thrilled. Those "little" breakthroughs are absolutely priceless! My reclusive, lone-wolf cat Hector has blossomed so much since we moved into the much-larger farmhouse, he can move around without constantly having to deal with other cats and it fills my heart with joy to see him in unexpected places like lounging on a windowsill or sitting on top of my dresser. Foster is starting to trust you and feel at home--what could be better than that?


----------



## clevercat

More relaxed every day....and VERY talkative


----------



## boxermom

^He's probably been storing up a lot of things to say! Maybe he and Figgy have some things in common--who knows?

Threads like yours remind me how animals help us appreciate the small, precious everyday things in life. The baby steps of progress are so encouraging even when they sometimes go back a little bit. Animals being joy to our lives and teach us to pay attention to the stuff that we otherwise are too busy to notice.


----------



## Cindi

Actually that is a HUGE thing. Sounds like he is progressing more quickly now. I can't wait to see what the total transformation looks like. Meezers are SO affectionate and loving you are eventually going to get a completely different cat. 





clevercat said:


> Biiiigggg Foster news - I just found him lounging on the bed with old grumpy-pants Figaro! And for the first time he didn't run right back into the bolthole as soon as he saw me. I know it sounds like such a little thing, but I am so happy!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Biiiigggg Foster news - I just found him lounging on the bed with old grumpy-pants Figaro! And for the first time he didn't run right back into the bolthole as soon as he saw me. I know it sounds like such a little thing, but I am so happy!



OMG *Clever*!  Jumpy claps!!  That is amazing news!


----------



## buzzytoes

Wow it sounds like pics of Foster will be right around the corner!!! Yay for Figgy making him feel safe!


----------



## clevercat

The funniest thing....I had a delivery of cat food, all boxed up, which I left in the hallway while I get on with some work. Solomon, usually sitting in my lap - or at least somewhere nearby, was being unusually quiet so I went to find him. He has unboxed a sachet of food and has an unlikely Partner in Crime, helping him to tear it open.....Foster!


----------



## clevercat

There's another needy cat soon on her way to Chez Clever......temporarily. I will be fostering a thirteen year old girl....


----------



## gazoo

^  Bless you *Clever.*


----------



## clevercat

Ugh. I have been smelling wee all day. Sitting here working at the laptop,it's been getting stronger and stronger....those of you with multi-cat homes will know that unpleasant waft that sometimes overpowers the dried flowers and the fragrance reeds....
Anyway - *Gazoo*, it was your boy Bear to blame.   He got up on the table, as he often does and he must've peed on the placemat under the laptop. It's been heating up nicely all day....
The joys of living with the Special Needs Kittehs.....I still loves him, though!


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> There's another needy cat soon on her way to Chez Clever*......temporarily*. I will be fostering a thirteen year old girl....


 
Who are you trying to fool?


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Who are you trying to fool?


 
Ha. Myself, and the nice lady that runs the Charity


----------



## ILuvShopping

great progress!!! i can imagine how excited you are at these little steps.  but they're HUGE little steps!

i wish my cat introductions could go this well lol  
but then i guess if that happened i'd have way more cats then i could afford


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Ugh. I have been smelling wee all day. Sitting here working at the laptop,it's been getting stronger and stronger....those of you with multi-cat homes will know that unpleasant waft that sometimes overpowers the dried flowers and the fragrance reeds....
> Anyway - *Gazoo*, it was your boy Bear to blame.   He got up on the table, as he often does and he must've peed on the placemat under the laptop. It's been heating up nicely all day....
> The joys of living with the Special Needs Kittehs.....I still loves him, though!



Oy - "Eau de Ours" (I think "ours" is french for bear - is it?).  Naughty Bear - lovely lovely naughty boy.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Oy - "Eau de Ours" (I think "ours" is french for bear - is it?). Naughty Bear - lovely lovely naughty boy.


 
He is so cute.....even when he does things like that. I have a meeting with a Buyer at very high end department store later this week, thank goodness I found the source of the smell before putting my laptop on in front of her......
I think as he gets older, he just gets disoriented and goes where he thinks he should....the other week I grabbed my scarf off the back of the chair, wrapped it around me and was immediately enveloped in a cloud of Eau de Ours.....little stinker.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> He is so cute.....even when he does things like that. I have a meeting with a Buyer at very high end department store later this week, thank goodness I found the source of the smell before putting my laptop on in front of her......
> I think as he gets older, he just gets disoriented and goes where he thinks he should....the other week I grabbed my scarf off the back of the chair, wrapped it around me and was immediately enveloped in a cloud of Eau de Ours.....little stinker.



Surely an age thing.  Poor boy.  I had an aged little Brussels Griffon that would wee himself whenever he fell into deep sleep.  Thankfully he was tiny (2 pounds if that).  And he always wanted to sleep on me.  *sigh* 

Glad you found the source before heading out to your biz meeting; I can only imagine the reaction if you'd not.


----------



## clevercat

Can anyone recommend something I can use to remove the stinky pee smell on the base of my laptop? It's, umm, pungent, to say the least!


----------



## clevercat

MMUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMM! Simon is _SQUISHING_ me!




Look who's making friends.


----------



## Cindi

OMG!  





clevercat said:


> MMUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMM! Simon is _SQUISHING_ me!
> 
> View attachment 1877080
> 
> 
> Look who's making friends.


----------



## madamefifi

clevercat said:
			
		

> Ugh. I have been smelling wee all day. Sitting here working at the laptop,it's been getting stronger and stronger....those of you with multi-cat homes will know that unpleasant waft that sometimes overpowers the dried flowers and the fragrance reeds....
> Anyway - Gazoo, it was your boy Bear to blame.   He got up on the table, as he often does and he must've peed on the placemat under the laptop. It's been heating up nicely all day....
> The joys of living with the Special Needs Kittehs.....I still loves him, though!



Several months ago I put some bread in the toaster and a few second later an unspeakable stench filled the air--yep, somehow cat pee got in there. I blame Hector, he has some peculiar habits.


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> Several months ago I put some bread in the toaster and a few second later an unspeakable stench filled the air--yep, somehow cat pee got in there. I blame Hector, he has some peculiar habits.


 
Bwahahaha! I sometimes feel things like this only happen to me..... Funny, the places they choose sometimes. When Bear was a new boy, and I didn't know any better, I kept a trinket box, full of pens and notepaper etc. under my coffee table. Until, that is, the morning Bear decided the shape felt a little like a litter tray and almost filled it to the brim.....
Can we see a picture of lone wolf-cat Hector please? He sounds the type of cat who would fit right in here....


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Can anyone recommend something I can use to remove the stinky pee smell on the base of my laptop? It's, umm, pungent, to say the least!



Honestly the NATURE'S MIRACLE JUST FOR CATS is a wonder.  I soak a towel and wipe things down and it works.  Doesn't ruin any fabrics either.  It's been used on pretty much everything - wool & silk persian rugs, car seats, clothing, everything except cashmere (I am a big chicken on that fabric) and it's never ruined anything in my household.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Honestly the NATURE'S MIRACLE JUST FOR CATS is a wonder. I soak a towel and wipe things down and it works. Doesn't ruin any fabrics either. It's been used on pretty much everything - wool & silk persian rugs, car seats, clothing, everything except cashmere (I am a big chicken on that fabric) and it's never ruined anything in my household.


 
Thanks, gazoo - I'll run out to get some tomorrow. I'm all out of Urine-Off (having used it on the table and the fruit bowl - thankfully empty), so will try this instead.


----------



## Beany

Hi clever
I'm always on the lookout for getting rid of wee smells - my newly neutered ex stray isn't quite house trained yet - and this works really well, I've only used the RX66 but there's a whole kit available.  I got it from Amazon. 

http://www.xeria.co.uk/kolist45/1/POSKD.htm


----------



## madamefifi

gazoo said:
			
		

> Honestly the NATURE'S MIRACLE JUST FOR CATS is a wonder.  I soak a towel and wipe things down and it works.  Doesn't ruin any fabrics either.  It's been used on pretty much everything - wool & silk persian rugs, car seats, clothing, everything except cashmere (I am a big chicken on that fabric) and it's never ruined anything in my household.



I swear by Nature's Miracle, too! The thing you don't want to do is use any product that contains ammonia.


----------



## madamefifi

clevercat said:
			
		

> Can we see a picture of lone wolf-cat Hector please? He sounds the type of cat who would fit right in here....



Here ya go!


----------



## buzzytoes

Awww Hector is one handsome man!


----------



## clevercat

Beany said:


> Hi clever
> I'm always on the lookout for getting rid of wee smells - my newly neutered ex stray isn't quite house trained yet - and this works really well, I've only used the RX66 but there's a whole kit available.  I got it from Amazon.
> 
> http://www.xeria.co.uk/kolist45/1/POSKD.htm



Thank you! Together with Natures Miracle, this, and Urine-Off, I'll be covered for everything (I hope!) the kittehs can throw at me.....



madamefifi said:


> Here ya go!



Hai Hector! What a handsome man. He looks like my own lone-wolf cat Lupe, who passed away last year. Lupe really blossomed as he grew to realise he was safe - wonder if the same is happening with Hector, as he now has all that space to run around...

Meezer Update - I was getting breakfast for the starving hoards just now. Turned around when I heard Simon yelling excitedly from the kitchen doorway that perhaps I should consider speeding things up, did I not realise there were kittehs starving here.....except it wasn't Si at all, but Foster! Yaay! Food is a great way to help overcome shyness....


----------



## boxermom

^Haha, I love it when our animals tell us what we should be doing. Good for Foster reminding you of your duties. Sounds like he's making slow but steady progress. He may never become social but he's coming out more and more.


----------



## poopsie

I think Foster Grant is on his way to becoming a cuddle bug


----------



## Cindi

I agree. I can wait to see the mom and Foster Snoodle pics. 





poopsie2 said:


> I think Foster Grant is on his way to becoming a cuddle bug


----------



## clevercat

Foster is still camera-shy. Simon is going around with a haunted, 'You hab betrayed my tiny trust' expression on his face - he has an eye infection and he HATES my giving him drops. Poor Si, all the torment and cruelty he went through before and just as he stops flinching when I touch his head, I start with the eye drops.....poor lil man.

Meanwhile a Kitteh Klump....they are laying on their most prized possession - a paper bag from Whole Foods.....


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Foster is still camera-shy. Simon is going around with a haunted, 'You hab betrayed my tiny trust' expression on his face - he has an eye infection and he HATES my giving him drops. Poor Si, all the torment and cruelty he went through before and just as he stops flinching when I touch his head, I start with the eye drops.....poor lil man.
> 
> Meanwhile a Kitteh Klump....*they are laying on their most prized possession - a paper bag from Whole Foods.....*
> 
> View attachment 1881239
> 
> 
> View attachment 1881240




Hmmmppphhhhh.....................you couldn't have brought enough for everybody?  

Poor Simon..............he will understand when he feels better. God forbid you should ever have to pill him!


----------



## ILuvShopping

awwww so cute!!!! "lets see how many of us can fit on one paper bag" haha


----------



## boxermom

LOL--who needs tv when you have kittehs for entertainment?


----------



## buzzytoes

Clever when does the new girl arrive??


----------



## clevercat

So I've spent the past couple of days in bed, with a horrible virus. But it wasn't all bad, as you can see - I had company!








And Olivia gots a boifren'! *It's true, ladies! An' ah noes even care that he has teh cooties! Ah jus' wubs mah Thomiss!*













buzzytoes said:


> Clever when does the new girl arrive??


 
Soon, I hope! You know I am a sucker for a sad story....this little one is thirteen and her person died, leaving her homeless. She was rehomed, but quickly became seriously ill. Fully recovered, she has (temporarily, I hope) forgotten how to use the tray for peeing purposes - and has quickly been given up again. So I have the kitten pen all ready for her - seems like a good way to get her in the habit of using the tray again....and am fostering her. Of course, if she plays nicely, we already know she will likely be staying Furever.....


----------



## buzzytoes

LOL poor Thomas is pleading with those big blue eyes for you to save him from Olivia. Gorgeous boy!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> LOL poor Thomas is pleading with those big blue eyes for you to save him from Olivia. Gorgeous boy!


 
Yes, he is not best pleased at this turn of events!
Teh new girl arrives very late tomorrow night - sooner than I thought!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh yay!! Can't wait to meet her!!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Oh yay!! Can't wait to meet her!!


 

Here's a sneak preview!
It's the worst week she could arrive - I am out late at work events for the rest of the week, so will have no time with her until the weekend - I just hope she is going to be OK in the bathroom  - or teh kitten pen, depending how stressed she is.....Poor girl.
At least she will be safe and with someone who wants her.....


----------



## ILuvShopping

buzzytoes said:


> LOL poor Thomas is pleading with those big blue eyes for you to save him from Olivia. Gorgeous boy!





clevercat said:


> Yes, he is not best pleased at this turn of events!
> Teh new girl arrives very late tomorrow night - sooner than I thought!



so cute!!!!
that's how the kittens are with shooter. they just love him. i imagine these ones will as well. he's just so big and fluffy and looks cuddly. but shooter will get the same expression "pweeeeeese savvvee meeeeeee!" 

callie got out once and she immediately found shooter and cuddled up to him. i swear he acts like they're mice and he's terrified.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> So I've spent the past couple of days in bed, with a horrible virus. But it wasn't all bad, as you can see - I had company!
> 
> View attachment 1886989
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886990
> 
> 
> 
> And Olivia gots a boifren'! *It's true, ladies! An' ah noes even care that he has teh cooties! Ah jus' wubs mah Thomiss!*
> 
> View attachment 1886991
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886992
> 
> 
> View attachment 1886993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon, I hope! You know I am a sucker for a sad story....this little one is thirteen and her person died, leaving her homeless. She was rehomed, but quickly became seriously ill. Fully recovered, she has (temporarily, I hope) forgotten how to use the tray for peeing purposes - and has quickly been given up again. So I have the kitten pen all ready for her - seems like a good way to get her in the habit of using the tray again....and am fostering her. Of course, if she plays nicely, we already know she will likely be staying Furever.....





Oh noes! I hope you didn't get what I had  Are you feeling better? 

Love those kitteh clumps !


----------



## dcooney4

You have beautiful cats. Congrats on your new one.


----------



## clevercat

See the dangerous character lurking sinisterly behind him?


----------



## jenny70

Foster!! It's so good to finally see you!!


----------



## cats n bags

So...there really is a Foster!  

Murphy


----------



## poopsie

My goodness what an exotic boy!


----------



## Cindi

WOW! Foster is gorgeous!!! Hi Murphy.


----------



## clevercat

^^^ Hai Aunty Cindi!
So. I feel like a horrible cat mum this morning.
Amen T Kittin is furious with me. I've been sick all week, but had no time to relax and get better - I've just worked two 16 hour days and am now heading into my third.
I cancelled new girl's arrival - just to give me a couple of days to get myself together - however, there was a small miscommunication and she turned up just before midnight last night - I was in bed, asleep, and obviously had to throw clothes on, usher teh sleeping kittehs into the lounge and hurriedly prepare the bathroom for the new girl.
She is a sweetie, and this morning I have left her mingling with the crowds - there's been some hissing, but no punch ups and I can see her fitting in perfectly (I hope I am right).
Last night, though, in my befuddled state, I left her closed in the bedsit bathroom. Unfortunately, Eamonn - sniffing out a potential snack (as I put a bowl of kibble down for her) - was accidentally shut in with her. This morning he is one freaked out boy and I feel terrible - he wouldn't even eat his breakfast, he was so upset.
On top of that, Bear is absolutely FULL of a cold. We're off to the vet tomorrow. I am tired, stressed and - judging by this post - very whiny. I need virtual hugs, please.


----------



## Cindi

Geez what a mess!   Just remember, This too shall pass. Tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## ILuvShopping

haha whoops!  Eamonn got a super quick bonding experience lol

it will be ok!!  

glad to see foster out and about


----------



## Lush Life

clevercat said:


> View attachment 1890251
> 
> 
> See the dangerous character lurking sinisterly behind him?



Oh gorgeus Foster! You look just like a stealthy, wild jungle cat--no wonder it took you so long to make an appearance!

And poor Eamon!


----------



## poopsie

I hope things calm down a bit for you soon! 

At least you have your weather--------------we are going to be over 100 again here soon


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> View attachment 1890251
> 
> 
> See the dangerous character lurking sinisterly behind him?



Just WOW - what a face!!!  Love Murphy's smirk.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> ^^^ Hai Aunty Cindi!
> So. I feel like a horrible cat mum this morning.
> Amen T Kittin is furious with me. I've been sick all week, but had no time to relax and get better - I've just worked two 16 hour days and am now heading into my third.
> I cancelled new girl's arrival - just to give me a couple of days to get myself together - however, there was a small miscommunication and she turned up just before midnight last night - I was in bed, asleep, and obviously had to throw clothes on, usher teh sleeping kittehs into the lounge and hurriedly prepare the bathroom for the new girl.
> She is a sweetie, and this morning I have left her mingling with the crowds - there's been some hissing, but no punch ups and I can see her fitting in perfectly (I hope I am right).
> Last night, though, in my befuddled state, I left her closed in the bedsit bathroom. Unfortunately, Eamonn - sniffing out a potential snack (as I put a bowl of kibble down for her) - was accidentally shut in with her. This morning he is one freaked out boy and I feel terrible - he wouldn't even eat his breakfast, he was so upset.
> On top of that, Bear is absolutely FULL of a cold. We're off to the vet tomorrow. I am tired, stressed and - judging by this post - very whiny. I need virtual hugs, please.




Sniff - poor Bear.  

How are you doing Clever?  Did you recover at all from your own ailments?


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Sniff - poor Bear.
> 
> How are you doing Clever?  Did you recover at all from your own ailments?



I am beginning to feel better! Yaay! It's exhausting, being sick and looking after this little lot....
Poor Bear - he is a snotty wreck. I have wrapped him up in my fleecy robe - I wish I'd thought of it earlier - he is purring away under it, I guess it's like being wrapped in his Mummy's arms...he's eating really well and normal litter tray deliveries  - does anyone have any advice for making him less wheezy tonight? He sounds so stuffed up...
I managed to leave my meeting earlier but still not in time to get him to teh vet, so we have to wait until tomorrow...
New girl - well, I shouldve set the kitten pen up. Came hone to find a huuuuugggee poop on the kitchen floor - looked like she'd been saving it up a good long time. She's very growly with others - but we'll see how she gets on.
Amen T Kittin has forgiven me - mainly because I queued for ages to get his favourite sliced turkey and gave him three dishes of it, fed away from the crowds.....he loves his mammy again.
Thank you for the virtual hugs - I've needed them today.


----------



## cats n bags

For Bear (and his Mum too) you might try humidifying him with a hot, steamy shower.  If you have a tiny bathroom, take him in there with the door closed.  You get to enjoy the hot shower and steam your own self, while he gets to sit outside and breathe in the hot vapors.  I usually leave them in there afterwards to steam a little longer while the room is still hot and steamy.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> For Bear (and his Mum too) you might try humidifying him with a hot, steamy shower.  If you have a tiny bathroom, take him in there with the door closed.  You get to enjoy the hot shower and steam your own self, while he gets to sit outside and breathe in the hot vapors.  I usually leave them in there afterwards to steam a little longer while the room is still hot and steamy.



Good idea! thank you, cats!  *runs off to bathroom*


----------



## clevercat

O Hai, Ladies!




Looking over at her now, and the new girl has fallen asleep on a pile of cushions.....
Amazing, how she has just blended in already....


----------



## ILuvShopping

yea get him in a steamy room for about 15-20 min.  wipe away the gunk with a warm towel.

i wish i had more advice than that.... hearing them weeze and be all stuffed up is the worst


----------



## ILuvShopping

awww she's so pretty!
you have the best luck with introducing cats!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> O Hai, Ladies!
> 
> Looking over at her now, and the new girl has fallen asleep on a pile of cushions.....
> Amazing, how she has just blended in already....



She's darling!  I love that little spot of white on her!  
Hope you and Bear are feeling better soon!


----------



## boxermom

She's just beautiful! You have had your hands full. I love animals but one of the problems is their care requirements don't ease up when we are sick or super-busy. 

Foster isn't what I expected him to look like, but he is so exotically handsome. Maybe he thought we wouldn't be able to handle it if he appeared immediately!

much love and hugs to you all


----------



## buzzytoes

Awwww new girls is beautiful and I am so thrilled that Foster finally came out for a picture!!! Hope that is just one of many!


----------



## gazoo

*Clever* - how is the gang doing?  Bear?  You?


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> *Clever* - how is the gang doing? Bear? You?


 
Ugh, it's been a horrid fortnight, *gazoo*. But finally, I feel a lot better, the cats have stopped with the constant sneezing and coughing - Murphy, Foster and Simon got better without a single antibiotic (_they are for sissies, Mum. We noes need stinkin' tablits_), Bear, who started it all - well, he is all better and currently snoodled up in his usual place on the sofa, next to me.
Foster is now a regular visitor to the lounge and kitchen - he is still scared of me, but I am allowed to give him teeny-tiny strokes now - admittedly he grouses about it all the way through, yelling about 'STRANGER DANGER! STRANGER DANGER! SIMON, GET HER _OFF_  ME NAOW!' but when I think how terrified he was when he got here, I can see the progress he is making....


----------



## poopsie

lmao at STRANGER DANGER


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Ugh, it's been a horrid fortnight, *gazoo*. But finally, I feel a lot better, the cats have stopped with the constant sneezing and coughing - Murphy, Foster and Simon got better without a single antibiotic (_they are for sissies, Mum. We noes need stinkin' tablits_), Bear, who started it all - well, he is all better and currently snoodled up in his usual place on the sofa, next to me.
> Foster is now a regular visitor to the lounge and kitchen - he is still scared of me, but I am allowed to give him teeny-tiny strokes now - admittedly he grouses about it all the way through, yelling about 'STRANGER DANGER! STRANGER DANGER! SIMON, GET HER _OFF_  ME NAOW!' but when I think how terrified he was when he got here, I can see the progress he is making....



Foster being social so quickly is a true miracle.  I'm sure the entire brood has made him more confident.  The fact that you actually get to touch him, that's pretty amazing knowing his story and early days at your place.  

I can't imagine what the past few weeks have been like for you, being ill and having kitties that are too.  I'm glad you've all turned a corner.  Hugs to you all and a big smoochie for Bear.


----------



## clevercat

Thomiss, looking all adorable




Doncha just want to kisskisskisskisskiss that widdle pink nosey?


and the Twins, all snoodled up.....


----------



## buzzytoes

Omgosh look at their little arms around each other!!! So cute.


----------



## poopsie

I wanna razzberry that Tomisssss belly :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Cindi

Too much cute!!!!!! I love snoodle pics.


----------



## ILuvShopping

awwww too cuttttteeeee!!!
i love it when kitties snuggle.

mine don't snuggle anymore


----------



## clevercat

For gazoo...




And Cindi and poopsie....


----------



## poopsie

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


That is a wonderful photo of Sir Philip!


----------



## Cindi

Good afternoon Sir Phillip! Looking dapper as usual.


----------



## gazoo

Oh sweet studly Bear!   you big, big guy!!!!  

Phillie is a doll!


----------



## buzzytoes

I love how you can see those little kitty feets lined up all perfectly together while he poses for a pic. What a handsome guy!


----------



## clevercat

*sigh* Phil's third eyelid is up and he has an eye infection. Will it never end???
I am going to ask our vet for a Loyalty Card scheme.....


----------



## Cindi

Poor Phillip. When it rains it pours. I need a loyalty card to my vet as well.


----------



## poopsie

Oh noes! Not Phil?


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Poor Phillip. When it rains it pours. I need a loyalty card to my vet as well.


 


poopsie2 said:


> Oh noes! Not Phil?


 
Oh you should see him, he is in a shocking state. I won't post a photo, it looks too icky. Poor little man. He has the molto expensive antibiotic drops twice a day and He. Hates. Them.


----------



## clevercat

Phillip is really suffering with this eye infection. Extra smoochies and good wishes needed for the little man, please!


----------



## Cindi

Poor baby.    Tons of head bumps and "get better soon" wishes on the way. 






clevercat said:


> Phillip is really suffering with this eye infection. Extra smoochies and good wishes needed for the little man, please!


----------



## cats n bags

Poor Mr. Phil  

Here's some kisses for your head.  :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Poor baby.  Tons of head bumps and "get better soon" wishes on the way.


 
Thank you Cindi! His poor little eye was all gummed up and stuck together tonight - and he hates having it cleaned up and his drops....it's a good job he doesn't have any teeth or I would be minus a few fingers by now...he is a very unhappy Sir Phillip....


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Poor Mr. Phil
> 
> Here's some kisses for your head. :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


 
Back atcha, Stinky's Mum! Mwah! Mwah!
Love from
A very poorly Phil x

Also, Gerbil's dermatitis has flared up again. *sigh*


----------



## poopsie

Make sure Phil is getting lots of noms along with all those hugs, head bumps, hugs smoochies and scritchies!


Get well soon little man!


----------



## ILuvShopping

aw poor phil!!  my cats were dealing with eye gunk this week too. thankfully not super bad, just a little puffy and kinda runny gunk.   but nearly all better now!


----------



## gazoo

I hope Philly is better and all the other love bugs too.


----------



## boxermom

Sending healing thoughts to your canine crew, clever. This must be exhausting for you.


----------



## clevercat

Oh it really is, *boxermom*! Just as I was thinking things were improving with Phil and Gerbs, Solomon came bouncing up to me as I got home on Thursday night to tell me that,* 'Mama, Mama guess what! Ah have an eye infection! Jus' like Phil! Ah can has eye drops an' a snack (or two) for bein' a brave boi?'* Luckily, he seems to be a very resilient kittin....two doses of drops and he is better. All the sniffling and sneezing is over, next on my list of things to worry about is Bear's blood test. He is losing weight and drinking more - I am already thinking kidney disease... I could do with a break.


----------



## oggers86

clevercat said:
			
		

> Oh it really is, boxermom! Just as I was thinking things were improving with Phil and Gerbs, Solomon came bouncing up to me as I got home on Thursday night to tell me that, 'Mama, Mama guess what! Ah have an eye infection! Jus' like Phil! Ah can has eye drops an' a snack (or two) for bein' a brave boi?' Luckily, he seems to be a very resilient kittin....two doses of drops and he is better. All the sniffling and sneezing is over, next on my list of things to worry about is Bear's blood test. He is losing weight and drinking more - I am already thinking kidney disease... I could do with a break.



Fingers crossed for Bear x


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Oh it really is, *boxermom*! Just as I was thinking things were improving with Phil and Gerbs, Solomon came bouncing up to me as I got home on Thursday night to tell me that,* 'Mama, Mama guess what! Ah have an eye infection! Jus' like Phil! Ah can has eye drops an' a snack (or two) for bein' a brave boi?'* Luckily, he seems to be a very resilient kittin....two doses of drops and he is better. All the sniffling and sneezing is over, next on my list of things to worry about is Bear's blood test. He is losing weight and drinking more - I am already thinking kidney disease... I could do with a break.



Sob :cry:


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Sob :cry:


 
Exactly. But then I look over at Noggin who is soon to be twenty and has had kidney disease for the last five-six years - it can be managed with drugs and diet, so I am not giving up on the Bear, or getting too distraught about it (not even had the test yet, but you know when you just know?). Bear sends you a big ol' dribbly snuggle....he is still strutting around after I told him you said he was 'studly'  even though Maia-Annabel tried to spoil it for him.... *'the lady prob'ly meant STURDY, didn't she, mama!'*
I'm booking the test for week after next, as I have some time off to be with the young man.....I'm more worried how he will cope, all alone at the vet for the day....


----------



## gazoo

^^ Thank you *Clever* for taking such good care of him and the others.  Your devotion and commitment.. well there aren't words.  With you in his corner and his fan club rooting and airmailing vibes of love and health - he is in very good hands.  Love you Hunka Munka _S T U D L Y _Bear!!


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> ^^ Thank you *Clever* for taking such good care of him and the others. Your devotion and commitment.. well there aren't words. With you in his corner and his fan club rooting and airmailing vibes of love and health - he is in very good hands. Love you Hunka Munka _S T U D L Y _Bear!!


 

How_ you_ doin', Aunty gazoo?




Oh gosh, huuuugggeee picture!


----------



## gazoo

Bear!  Be still ma thumping heart!!  Now if that isn't S T U D (in screamin' capitals) I don't know what is.


----------



## clevercat

I know I will have to call a halt at some point, but there is a 14 year old boy who is desperate for a home and I really want to help him....


----------



## poopsie




----------



## gazoo

How are the sickies *CLEVER?*


----------



## buzzytoes

Look at that studly Bear. Who says he is not feeling well? Clearly it is not affecting his mojo.

Deets on the new man please!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Look at that studly Bear. Who says he is not feeling well? Clearly it is not affecting his mojo.
> 
> *Deets on the new man please![/*QUOTE]
> 
> I should know more in the next couple of days - but it's the usual story (he is sixteen, BTW) of person relocating and wanting to give up a cat that has been with them since little kitten because he won't fit in with new home 'and it's not fair to move him'. Seriously, what do they think they are doing if they are giving him up. Oh, and the usual threat of euthanasia if the charity won't help....
> We don't even think he is neutered.....Grrrr.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> How are the sickies *CLEVER?*


 
Hi Aunty gazoo! Here I am with my new friend Matilda.
Love, Bear




Phillip's eye is still the same, back on more antibiotic drops. Gerbil is heading off for a shot on Friday - he is looking very motheaten, with his dermatitis back at full strength.....luckily it isn't affecting his appetite or his snuggling with teh other kittins, they couldn't care less what he looks like as long as he is available to give them BAFFS......


----------



## ILuvShopping

clevercat said:


> I should know more in the next couple of days - but it's the usual story (he is sixteen, BTW) of person relocating and wanting to give up a cat that has been with them since little kitten because he won't fit in with new home 'and it's not fair to move him'. Seriously, what do they think they are doing if they are giving him up. Oh, and the usual threat of euthanasia if the charity won't help....
> We don't even think he is neutered.....Grrrr.



ughhhh that is SO SAD!  
i'm not sure if anyone here is familiar with facebook 'swap' groups but it's sort of like an online garage sale. you can buy and sell stuff to people in your area.
there's more people than i care to think about that put their pets up there to rehome. while i want to think they're doing their best and trying to find a home before they just drop them off at the shelter, some of their reasons are stupid and sad.  there's a really good poster floating around about how pets are family members and they're for life.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Hi Aunty gazoo! Here I am with my new friend Matilda.
> Love, Bear
> 
> View attachment 1923836
> 
> 
> Phillip's eye is still the same, back on more antibiotic drops. Gerbil is heading off for a shot on Friday - he is looking very motheaten, with his dermatitis back at full strength.....luckily it isn't affecting his appetite or his snuggling with teh other kittins, they couldn't care less what he looks like as long as he is available to give them BAFFS......



Bear - I just want to cosy up to you!  

*Clever-* does Bear let you hold and snuggle him?  My rescue boy will finally let me pick him up, it's taken 7 months.  He's always been friendly and loved scratches and rubs, but never has been comfortable being held or picked up.  Moaned his tush off and would quickly spring away when released until recently.  Now he finally sits still patiently.  

Sending healing vibes to all the chil'en that are feeling poorly. *muah*


----------



## gazoo

ILuvShopping said:


> ughhhh that is SO SAD!
> i'm not sure if anyone here is familiar with facebook 'swap' groups but it's sort of like an online garage sale. you can buy and sell stuff to people in your area.
> there's more people than i care to think about that put their pets up there to rehome. while i want to think they're doing their best and trying to find a home before they just drop them off at the shelter, some of their reasons are stupid and sad.  there's a really good poster floating around about how pets are family members and they're for life.



What's even worse is that these _disposable pet viewpoint people_ sometimes have children that see this and go on to simply think pets are replaceable and loyalty to them is irrelevant.  Such a sad thing that ripples out.


----------



## ILuvShopping

gazoo said:


> What's even worse is that these _disposable pet viewpoint people_ sometimes have children that see this and go on to simply think pets are replaceable and loyalty to them is irrelevant.  Such a sad thing that ripples out.



that's one of the big reasons i see "we had kids and now as a family we just don't have time for dog/cat".
one i saw, which upset me greatly because i had interactions with this person and she seemed really great she put up her dog and said that their dog basically lives in their basement alone as they don't have any time for it. WHAT!?!?!? and it wasn't a big dog.. it was a cute little white fluffy one.   i just hope all those people who did that were super responsible and just didn't hand off their pet to the first available.

i had a friend of a friend once that had a dog... but then moved somewhere where she couldn't have the dog. she put up an add on craigslist and did INTERVIEWS and HOME VISITS to find the perfect home for her dog. she gave it away for free but she did all the foot work to make sure the dog went to the best place possible. which i think ended up being an older couple that already had a dog of the same breed.


----------



## clevercat

^^^^ these people - the majority of them - who put their pets up on sites like freecycle - they make me sick. We contacted one woman who was giving her cat away and told her what happens to many of the cats who are given away like this (not going to write it here, it's too upsetting) and she really couldn't care less, she just wanted rid of her cat. The charity took him, thank God - but charities can't rescue everyone. 
I think I've heard every excuse going from people wishing to offload their pets...
I have an allergy
My BF/GF/MiL etc. has an allergy
My child has an allergy
I have had a baby and I don't want the cat/dog anymore
I've redecorated and the cat doesn't go with the new colour scheme (seriously. A real, genuine reason).
*sigh* 
One of the most distressing times I had at the clinic was a woman handing over a kitten for rehoming as he had scratched her (as kittens do). She brought her child along and I felt so sorry for him, he was screaming at his mum not to give his friend away...broke my heart.
Other than the lovely people here, I have a very dim view of humans as a whole....


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Bear - I just want to cosy up to you!
> 
> *Clever-* does Bear let you hold and snuggle him?  My rescue boy will finally let me pick him up, it's taken 7 months.  He's always been friendly and loved scratches and rubs, but never has been comfortable being held or picked up.  Moaned his tush off and would quickly spring away when released until recently.  Now he finally sits still patiently.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to all the chil'en that are feeling poorly. *muah*



You will be pleased to know that the Bear is the biggest cuddlebug in the world. From the moment I met him in the office at the Rescue Centre (he turned belly up straight away, ready for a scritchie and a razzberry), the moment he hooked his paw around my finger as I took him home in the carrier that night....he spends every night on the pillow above my head, chin resting on my shoulder....I love that boy.


----------



## boxermom

Get well wishes being sent from NC to your group, clever.

I think we all feel the same about (as a rescue group leader once told me) passing animals around like casserole dishes. They have hearts and feelings, for heaven's sakes! It makes me more than sad about all the lame excuses and downright lack of committment from owners. These are probably the same people who can't be bothered to supervise or properly raise their children.


----------



## buzzytoes

My inlaws are that way and it angers me to no end. I can't even tell you how many dogs they have had in the ten years I have lived here. Then they have their one dog that has been here the entire ten years I have, who has some sort of tumor or something in her belly and they won't pay to have it taken out. Instead she pees all over the house (because the tumor presses on her bladder) and they will clean that up repeatedly, even though they've gotten rid of other dogs because they weren't house trained. People's brains confuse me sometimes.

I can't believe the new boy is 16 and possible not neutered! I hope he really is and it was just a miscommunication. I'm sure he will be living at Casa Clever in no time at all.


----------



## oggers86

I dont understand people..how is it not fair to move them to a new house with their owners but is fair to move them to a new house and new owners?? I never took tibs away from my mums as it wasnt fair on her, if my mum had moved then she would have gone with her or come to me. 

9/10 reasons arent genuine and its unfortunate genuine reasons that people assume arent. I hope i wont ever have a reason to rehome my two, i think the only reason for me would be a future allergy that couldnt be managed and was serious enough to cause major problems. 

I keep wanting to take an older cat in to give it a decent home..not sure i could afford the potential vet treatments or cope with losing it not long after adopting it.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> You will be pleased to know that the Bear is the biggest cuddlebug in the world. From the moment I met him in the office at the Rescue Centre (he turned belly up straight away, ready for a scritchie and a razzberry), the moment he hooked his paw around my finger as I took him home in the carrier that night....he spends every night on the pillow above my head, chin resting on my shoulder....I love that boy.



AW - what a smart boy to give and be open to physical touch and all its benefits!  He is the hunkiest of studs!


----------



## ILuvShopping

I feel bad enough giving back my fosters kittens each time!
they go from a nice cozy loving house to a kennel   at least the first night as i'm sure they keep them separated from the general population until surgery is done.  it just makes me feel so bad being in my house and thinking of them in a metal cage


----------



## Uromastyx

103 pages DONE! 
I am so amazed with your dedication with the babies!
Like little miracles in the making!
My favorite is Maia-A, Figgy and not-so-little-anymore Eamonn!
Tbh I never knew how a siamese looks like until I read your thread and now I am fallin so hard for them!


----------



## clevercat

Uromastyx said:


> 103 pages DONE!
> I am so amazed with your dedication with the babies!
> *Like little miracles in the making!*
> My favorite is Maia-A, Figgy and not-so-little-anymore Eamonn!
> Tbh I never knew how a siamese looks like until I read your thread and now I am fallin so hard for them!


 
Oh thank you! The Siamese are certainly very beautiful - like tiny aliens, as my Dad said when he met them for the first time at the weekend. I think some of the enchantment had worn off by the time he left this morning - Simon has been talking loudly and at length in the very early hours of each morning.....

So - health update. I have been over at teh vets _again_ this afternoon - this time with Gerbil, his dermatitis has come back with full force. He is a scabby mess, poor little man. Bits of him were dropping off all over the consult table LOL - good job me and his vet have strong stomachs.....He was a very brave boy, although he sang loudly all the way there.....Anyway. I now have to take him for a monthly preventative shot. *sigh*
Matilda's sneezes came back again, I've put her on antibiotics and just praying she won't spread it around. Phil's eye is still half closed but looking much clearer. No update yet on Bear. The twins are six months old on Monday and booked in for big boy and big girl surgery at the end of the month. Solomon is quite possibly the most affectionate kittin in teh world - he can't go a moment without launching himself at me..... normally that's very nice but right now he is snoodled up on my lap, purring away and I can smell poopies.......lovely.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Oh thank you! The Siamese are certainly very beautiful - like tiny aliens, as my Dad said when he met them for the first time at the weekend. I think some of the enchantment had worn off by the time he left this morning - Simon has been talking loudly and at length in the very early hours of each morning.....
> 
> So - health update. I have been over at teh vets _again_ this afternoon - this time with Gerbil, his dermatitis has come back with full force. He is a scabby mess, poor little man. Bits of him were dropping off all over the consult table LOL - good job me and his vet have strong stomachs.....He was a very brave boy, although he sang loudly all the way there.....Anyway. I now have to take him for a monthly preventative shot. *sigh*
> Matilda's sneezes came back again, I've put her on antibiotics and just praying she won't spread it around. Phil's eye is still half closed but looking much clearer. No update yet on Bear. The twins are six months old on Monday and booked in for big boy and big girl surgery at the end of the month. Solomon is quite possibly the most affectionate kittin in teh world - he can't go a moment without launching himself at me..... normally that's very nice but right now he is snoodled up on my lap, purring away and I can smell poopies.......lovely.




.................sigh..............Mr J is a right proper mess as well right now. Maybe I can get a discuenta at teh vets if I bring him along with Boo.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> .................sigh..............Mr J is a right proper mess as well right now. *Maybe I can get a discuenta at teh vets if I bring him along with Boo*.


 
Worth a try! If I take two in at teh same time, I pay less than half a normal consult fee for the second kitteh. Something I wish I had done today as Phil has just appeared in front of me,  looking very puffy in the left eye again....


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Worth a try! If I take two in at teh same time, I pay less than half a normal consult fee for the second kitteh. Something I wish I had done today as Phil has just appeared in front of me,  looking very puffy in the left eye again....




oh noes!!!!!! Oh poor Phil.................extra hugs, scritchies, smoochies and treats STAT!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> oh noes!!!!!! Oh poor Phil.................extra hugs, scritchies, smoochies and treats STAT!


 
Phillip is being scritchied as I write  One eye is still closed but he is purring his little heart out....


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Phillip is being scritchied as I write  One eye is still closed but he is purring his little heart out....




:kiss::kiss:


----------



## buzzytoes

I am beginning to think it is a conspiracy - they are seeing how much attention the sick ones are getting so the healthy ones decide to come down with something as well!


----------



## clevercat

Going through my old emails last night I found a photo of the kitten that started my rescue work.
This is Buzz Lightyear (so called because of the way,at just six weeks old, he would climb to the top of my robe and launch himself off,_ To Infinity and Beyond, Mama!)._
He was the only survivor of his litter (they were found, starved, in a carrier bag, when they were only a couple of weeks old) and I fostered him and his surrogate Mum until they were well enough to go to their Forever Home. I would've done anything to keep him, but the Rescue Centre felt I would be better off looking after the Special Needs cases.....
Look at that widdle face, though.....what a cutie!


----------



## clevercat

And one more...

Baby Buzz *sigh*


----------



## jenny70

Oh my goodness! What a little darling. That had to be so hard to see him go.


----------



## boxermom

Buzz is so cute!


----------



## poopsie

What a precious baby!


----------



## gazoo

How is Bear?  Any news?


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> How is Bear? Any news?


 
Well, I wonder if he was just drinking so much because of his cold and all the medication - he is back to his old self again. I will still get him in for bloods at the end of this month but for now, my baby boy is eating and purring like he usually does and right now is curled up on the pillows in my bed and waiting for his mama to join him  - thank you for asking, *gazoo*!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Well, I wonder if he was just drinking so much because of his cold and all the medication - he is back to his old self again. I will still get him in for bloods at the end of this month but for now, my baby boy is eating and purring like he usually does and right now is curled up on the pillows in my bed and waiting for his mama to join him  - thank you for asking, *gazoo*!



What a happy update!  This pleases me so much!


----------



## clevercat

I think my little Noggin may be leaving us soon. For the past couple of days he has been a little disoriented, very vocal, a few times I have found him standing in the corner of his bathroom radiator box, just standing.....I believe he is now showing signs of senility.
IDK, while he is still loving his food (and believe me he is!) and able to get around just fine - well, I am loath to send him to the Bridge while he still has a reasonable quality of life....It stinks, having to make these decisions....
Whatever happens, I thought I would only have weeks with him when he got here, instead he's made it seven months. I hadn't realised, but he arrived on April 4th - his nineteenth birthday....and he has been a happy, content little man in that time. I know I have done my best for him. Oh, dear...going off for a little sob......


----------



## ILuvShopping

19 year is a long life to live for a kitty!

but i would think as long as he's still eating and drinking then he is mostly ok?
but i unfortunately don't have any experience with the older kitties.


----------



## boxermom

^can't believe you've had him that long! That's what your loving home has done for him. But I always remember what a kind vet told me at the end of our sweet Duffy's life: he would never have lived so long without the love and care we gave him.The same applies to all your kittehs, clever.


----------



## poopsie

Awwwwwwwwww poor little man. 
He may surprise you so don't despair. 
Sending lots of love and well wishes to you and Noggin


----------



## clevercat

Am broken hearted even though he's still with me at the moment. He has started throwing up nothing and wandering around in a total daze - just like Annabel did at the end....
We have the appointment at 4.30pm tomorrow....I know in my heart it's his last trip. I want to be wrong but I don't want him to suffer. I so wanted him to have a twentieth birthday, but at least I know he has been a happy boy. Off now to cry some more.


----------



## poopsie

I am so sorry. :cry:


----------



## kllenore

UGH you brought tears to my eyes too!!
I think it is amazing that you continue to do this.
Nothing hurts like the loss of a pet but nothing is more special to them than the love you provided them with!!!
Good luck!!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Am broken hearted even though he's still with me at the moment. He has started throwing up nothing and wandering around in a total daze - just like Annabel did at the end....
> We have the appointment at 4.30pm tomorrow....I know in my heart it's his last trip. I want to be wrong but I don't want him to suffer. I so wanted him to have a twentieth birthday, but at least I know he has been a happy boy. Off now to cry some more.



:cry:


----------



## cats n bags

I am so sorry to hear about Noggyman.  I know you gave him the best home and most lovin'  a kitty could ever hope to have.


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry, Clever. You know that the last 7 months were the best of his life. He was loved and cherished every day and you can't ask for more than that. I only had my Elliott for 6 months but I enjoyed every day with him. He is very lucky he found you. I will be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping for a little more time.


----------



## oggers86




----------



## dusty paws

oh clever. sending you lots of love.


----------



## madamefifi

Oh, Clever, I'm so sorry. Noggin is a lucky boy to have found you so late in life, I know he has been a happy and well-loved kitty these past 7 months. Many piura and wishes for a peaceful journey from me and mine.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh sweet Noggs. I am so glad he found his way to you in his final months. He has known what it is to be loved and to be part of a family. Lots of  to you and your brood.


----------



## poopsie

Sweet dreams and a peaceful night to you both. Sending hugs and comforting thoughts through the tears


----------



## Sez

I am so sorry, Clever. Big hugs to you and gentle fusses to Noggin x


----------



## ILuvShopping

awww im' sorry clever  
just remember you gave him a happy home for him to live out his life!


----------



## jenny70

Hugs to you and Noggin.


----------



## boxermom

Cindi said:


> I'm so sorry, Clever. You know that the last 7 months were the best of his life. He was loved and cherished every day and you can't ask for more than that. I only had my Elliott for 6 months but I enjoyed every day with him. He is very lucky he found you. I will be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping for a little more time.


 
I couldn't say it any better. I'm so sorry.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I'm so sorry, Clever. You know that the last 7 months were the best of his life. He was loved and cherished every day and you can't ask for more than that. I only had my Elliott for 6 months but I enjoyed every day with him. He is very lucky he found you. I will be thinking of you tomorrow and hoping for a little more time.



Thank you so much everybody.
Cindi - I hope you are right, that we may have a little more time together. Noggin ate two bowls last night, another two this morning - he's kept all his food down and had a very peaceful night...
Honestly if we get even another week where he is like this and I can spoil him with all his favourite snacks, I'd be so grateful for that extra time....
I haven't cancelled his appointment but if there is no change when I get home, I'm not taking him today. Fingers, toes and claws crossed....


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Thank you so much everybody.
> Cindi - I hope you are right, that we may have a little more time together. Noggin ate two bowls last night, another two this morning - he's kept all his food down and had a very peaceful night...
> Honestly if we get even another week where he is like this and I can spoil him with all his favourite snacks, I'd be so grateful for that extra time....
> I haven't cancelled his appointment but if there is no change when I get home, I'm not taking him today. Fingers, toes and claws crossed....



I hope the Noggin just had a bad day and will be sitting at the door yelling for his dinner when you come home tonight.  The girls and I will be sending you and Noggy happy thoughts today.    Stinky said I should send him a kiss from her too.


----------



## Cindi

That sounds very promising. Maybe he just had a bad day. Happens sometimes as they get older. Crossing everything here for sweet Noggin.





clevercat said:


> Thank you so much everybody.
> Cindi - I hope you are right, that we may have a little more time together. Noggin ate two bowls last night, another two this morning - he's kept all his food down and had a very peaceful night...
> Honestly if we get even another week where he is like this and I can spoil him with all his favourite snacks, I'd be so grateful for that extra time....
> I haven't cancelled his appointment but if there is no change when I get home, I'm not taking him today. Fingers, toes and claws crossed....


----------



## clevercat

OK - well, Noggyman has told me he is not quite ready to leave me! Got home, couldn't find him anywhere and panicked, turns out he was tucked right behind Figaro in the heated bed.....I know I won't have much longer, but even a few more days where he has a good quality of life....I have all his favourite foods and snacks ready for him. I think I was so worried because it wasn't just one bad day, it was three of them. Fingers crossed...
Meanwhile, the vet appointment is not going to waste as Philip's eye is once again in an appalling state.....Phil, of course, has spotted the carrier and is in total denial. 'Nothin' wrong here, Mum....promise!'


----------



## buzzytoes

I was so scared to check this thread this morning. Glad he is feeling better!!!


----------



## gazoo

May Noggin have a wonderful week(s) or more of lavish treats, sleeps and rubs.


----------



## madamefifi

Yay for Noggin! Aren't they funny little creatures! He must've sensed how sad you were and decided to hang on a bit longer. Or perhaps he was angling for some special treats the whole time.


----------



## jenny70

Oh what a relief! I too was scared to check this thread this morning!  Keep feeling better Nogs!  And lots of healing vibes for Phil!


----------



## poopsie

Hang in there Noggin 

Oh poor Phil...................i hope his eye gets better and stays that way. is his ocular problem ongoing like Bear and mr Js skin?


----------



## dusty paws

sending noggin my love!


----------



## Cindi

Whew! So glad to hear Noggin has decided to stay a little longer. Now we just need to get Phillip all fixed up. Poor little guy. Give him a head bump from his cousin Tommy. Feel better soon babies.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Hang in there Noggin
> 
> Oh poor Phil...................i hope his eye gets better and stays that way. is his ocular problem ongoing like Bear and mr Js skin?



Phil is a carrier of viral herpes (not something shared with me when I adopted him) so is likely to have this problem every now and then...this time it's particularly bad, and his left eye has a huge ulcer...poor brave man. He has drops and then a further check up in a couple of weeks before we need to see if the vet will need to do anything else. 
So we came home, Phil shot out of the carrier and hid and I went off to the staff quarters (the kitchen) to get the cats dinner. Noticed I had spilt black coffee on a clean tea towel that was on the top of the oven. Then realised I hadn't and it wasn't coffee. One of those little toads had peed on it. *sigh*


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Phil is a carrier of viral herpes (not something shared with me when I adopted him) so is likely to have this problem every now and then...this time it's particularly bad, and his left eye has a huge ulcer...poor brave man. He has drops and then a further check up in a couple of weeks before we need to see if the vet will need to do anything else.
> So we came home, Phil shot out of the carrier and hid and I went off to the staff quarters (the kitchen) to get the cats dinner. Noticed I had spilt black coffee on a clean tea towel that was on the top of the oven. Then realised I hadn't and it wasn't coffee. One of those little toads had peed on it. *sigh*




Oh geez................we just got back from the vets.............Mr J went along to keep little Boo company. Poor Julius's belly is such an oozing mess that the vet gave him two more shots. His carrier broke when I went to get him out of the car so I had to borrow one of theirs. I was going to do laundry today, but I guess I will wait until his belly dries up. I am just using throw cloths over anything he might lay on...................ugghhhhhhh.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Oh geez................we just got back from the vets.............Mr J went along to keep little Boo company. Poor Julius's belly is such an oozing mess that the vet gave him two more shots. His carrier broke when I went to get him out of the car so I had to borrow one of theirs. I was going to do laundry today, but I guess I will wait until his belly dries up. I am just using throw cloths over anything he might lay on...................ugghhhhhhh.


 
Oh poor Mr J - is it dermatitis like Gerbs has? He was an oozing mess last week. Poor babies. And how is the baby Boo doing?


----------



## poopsie

Here is Mr J..................His top actually looks pretty good. Since I only saw him sitting curled up I didn't get a good look at his under side until I went to pick him up. Lookit his poor little old man bewbs.  He was just at the vet last week, too, but that shot didn't help.
Boo did great.............he is such a cheerful little guy nothing keeps his spirits down


----------



## clevercat

Oh, that poor, poor little man! From the top he looks exactly like my Bear, with his Symmetrical Alopecia. But poor Julius's little tum - he needs lots of very gentle scritchies - I am sending him lots of them. {{{hugs, Mr J}}}


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Oh, that poor, poor little man! From the top he looks exactly like my Bear, with his Symmetrical Alopecia. But poor Julius's little tum - he needs lots of very gentle scritchies - I am sending him lots of them. {{{hugs, Mr J}}}




I know----isn't it awful! They checked him for fleas at the vet and didn't find any. I dose him every three weeks instead of four as they thought it was flea allergy. And it has been so hot here-------still well into the 90's that I thought for sure that the fleas would still be the problem. All the kitties have been lethargic and are eagerly awaiting a break from this damn heat. They have all just been listless and laying around in their various hidey holes only appearing when it was time to eat.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I know----isn't it awful! They checked him for fleas at the vet and didn't find any. I dose him every three weeks instead of four as they thought it was flea allergy. And it has been so hot here-------still well into the 90's that I thought for sure that the fleas would still be the problem. All the kitties have been lethargic and are eagerly awaiting a break from this damn heat. They have all just been listless and laying around in their various hidey holes only appearing when it was time to eat.


 
Aww - I'll send you some cold weather too - woke up to a frost this morning!

Look who I just found....the Noglet, snoodling with Figs in the heated bed.


----------



## poopsie

Awwwww................lookit teh geezers! 

What a wonderful pic..................I love clumping kittehs


----------



## oggers86

I am so happy you have more time left and can spoil him rotten for the time you have left.


----------



## Cindi

Geezer Snoodle...There's nothing better.


----------



## clevercat

Nogs has scoffed a huuuugggee bowl of AD this morning and is now sleeping it off in the heated bed. He is still 'spacey' and befuddled but while he is still enjoying his food and a good snoodle with his chum Figaro, well - we'll keep going. Just so happy he is still with me today!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> Nogs has scoffed a huuuugggee bowl of AD this morning and is now sleeping it off in the heated bed. He is still 'spacey' and befuddled but while he is still enjoying his food and a good snoodle with his chum Figaro, well - we'll keep going. Just so happy he is still with me today!



Yay! So happy!


----------



## boxermom

Good news that Noggy seems to be doing a bit better. One of our oldest dogs developed some senility and it was a tough call about his quality of life. He was better when someone (or some other animal) was around. I'm so glad Noggy is enjoying life still with you and the crew.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Nogs has scoffed a huuuugggee bowl of AD this morning and is now sleeping it off in the heated bed. He is still 'spacey' and befuddled but while he is still enjoying his food and a good snoodle with his chum Figaro, well - we'll keep going. Just so happy he is still with me today!




WOO HOO


----------



## clevercat

Phillip might have to have his eye stitched up to help his ulcer heal. Please send 'make the eye drops work' vibes to himself, as I really don't want poor little Phil to have to go through that....


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> Phillip might have to have his eye stitched up to help his ulcer heal. Please send 'make the eye drops work' vibes to himself, as I really don't want poor little Phil to have to go through that....



Oh no!! Eye drop working vibes headed straight at you!  Poor Phil..


----------



## Cindi

Poor baby. Sending tons of "healing eye drop" vibes his way.


----------



## madamefifi

Oh noes, poor Phil!! Then he may have to wear teh humilatin' e-collar! Go on, eye drops, WORK all ready!


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> Oh noes, poor Phil!! Then he may have to wear teh humilatin' e-collar! Go on, eye drops, WORK all ready!



*Gasp* Nots Teh Cone of Shame?????


----------



## dusty paws

sending good vibes for phil!


----------



## poopsie

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO 


NOT PHIL!!!!


----------



## boxermom

sending healing vibes. No one wants to wear teh lampshade.


----------



## poopsie

How is our Phil pheeling today?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> How is our Phil pheeling today?



GMTA - I was just thinking I would post about your young man. Not so well, unfortunately - his left eye is still closed up although it doesnt look quite as sore  Poor Philly, he has drops three times a day and I always feel so horrible when I give them to him...he slinks around after with that hunted, haunted expression... Fingers and paws crossed they will start to work soon...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> GMTA - I was just thinking I would post about your young man. Not so well, unfortunately - his left eye is still closed up although it doesnt look quite as sore  Poor Philly, he has drops three times a day and I always feel so horrible when I give them to him...he slinks around after with that hunted, haunted expression... Fingers and paws crossed they will start to work soon...




Oh noes! Good vibes little man..............get well soon.

I know what you mean.........poor Boo was dosed 5 times a day and given fluids every day. He went in this AM for his recheck blood work so hopefully I can stop abusing him now.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Oh noes! Good vibes little man..............get well soon.
> 
> I know what you mean.........poor Boo was dosed 5 times a day and given fluids every day. He went in this AM for his recheck blood work so hopefully I can stop abusing him now.



How is Boo doing after his recheck, *poopsie*?

Lookit what happened here....teh bocks fell apart under teh weight of all that cuteness.....


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> How is Boo doing after his recheck, *poopsie*?
> 
> Lookit what happened here....teh bocks fell apart under teh weight of all that cuteness.....
> 
> View attachment 1945334




LOL!


Just got the call from the vet and Boo's numbers came back much better this time. He will need to go on teh low protein diet and take his vitamins but he is improved.


----------



## ILuvShopping

awww poor phil!  eye problems always seem the worse since you can see how miserable they are.

i almost got a new set of kittens tonight.. but then they emailed back and said nevermind! they are big enough for surgery so no fostering needed. i was looking forward to some kitten cuddles!


----------



## clevercat

*Dese are mai snacks, person! Mine and Gerbil's. You noes can has. Ppbbbbttttt!*


----------



## Cindi

Awwwww. He has really come a long way. I'm so glad to see he is out and mingling and happy.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Awwwww. He has really come a long way. I'm so glad to see he is out and mingling and happy.



I'm so proud of him - last night (for the first time!) he slept on the bed with me - yaay! Foster is getting braver - it's so cute how he yells at me to let me know he wants a snack... I don't know that either of them will ever be lap cats, but they are happy and gaining confidence every day - that's really all I can ask for...


----------



## jenny70

That picture of Simon made me laugh today!  So happy to hear of their progress!


----------



## clevercat

This photo makes my heart smile....




Noggyman, Gerbs and Solly, enjoying a Sunday morning apres-breakfast snoodle-up.
Nogs is so happy - and I am, too - just to have this extra time with him.


----------



## Cindi

Mine too. 





clevercat said:


> This photo makes my heart smile....
> 
> View attachment 1951188
> 
> 
> Noggyman, Gerbs and Solly, enjoying a Sunday morning apres-breakfast snoodle-up.
> Nogs is so happy - and I am, too - just to have this extra time with him.


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> This photo makes my heart smile....
> 
> View attachment 1951188
> 
> 
> Noggyman, Gerbs and Solly, enjoying a Sunday morning apres-breakfast snoodle-up.
> Nogs is so happy - and I am, too - just to have this extra time with him.



Love how they so neatly arranged themselves. I'd say Noggy's quality of life is still very, very good and we couldn't be happier for him!


----------



## ILuvShopping

it's been awhile!! how's the group doing???


----------



## clevercat

ILuvShopping said:


> it's been awhile!! how's the group doing???



Here we are! 
Phil's eye is _finally_ looking better - he has a check up on Friday, as does Missy (booked in for teh booster shot) - and the kittins are being neutered that day, too....I might as well have my salary go straight into the vets account...
Noggin is still very vocal and I can see the senility developing now, but he still has a good quality of life (I am praying so hard that we will have Christmas together...) and loves his food and his bathroom radiator bed (in that order).
Here's a little Simon-snap  such a cutie!




Aaannnnndddd, we may well have a new rescue boy joining us soon!


----------



## ILuvShopping

sounds like good news all around!
i'm sure noggin will pull through for you 

and yay for a new rescue!

my vet sent out 10% off service coupons as a 'holiday gift' which will be nice. i'm about 2 months over due for sunday's 6 month check up =/


----------



## poopsie

Hi Simon! How is your buddy Foster doing?
So glad to hear that the kitties are on the mend. 
Just be sure to have plenty of adult beverages on hand to help you de-stress on Friday. Good luck to all!
Any deets on the new fellow?


----------



## boxermom

Good to hear. Even with just one dog, we can spend a small fortune at the vet. One year we spent more at the vet than the pediatrician, with 2 sons.

Simon is so striking-looking. I've never seen a cat like him in the US. 

Yes, news on the possible new kitteh, please!


----------



## buzzytoes

Wanted to post this pic of Thanksgiving snoodles cuz my Fat Teddy looks so much like Gerbs!

You can't tell from this pic but he has a white spot on his back too just like Gerbs.


----------



## poopsie

What gorgeous kittehs!


----------



## buzzytoes

Thanks  

The white one is our oldest senior - he is 17.5 and Teddy is 15.


----------



## clevercat

Oh how lovely! Gerbil has a twin  actually that photo looks just like him and Tommy together...
Gerbs got up into my lap last night - twice - and stayed there for ages. It was the first time he has ever done that. My former feral, all snoodled up like a kittin. It felt like such an honour - that this little cat finally trusts me enough to fall asleep on me.... *le sigh*


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Oh how lovely! Gerbil has a twin  *actually that photo looks just like him and Tommy together...*
> Gerbs got up into my lap last night - twice - and stayed there for ages. It was the first time he has ever done that. My former feral, all snoodled up like a kittin. It felt like such an honour - that this little cat finally trusts me enough to fall asleep on me.... *le sigh*



  That is who I thought it was at first :giggles:


----------



## clevercat

Proof that cats are not solitary creatures......
The GSP (Geezer Snoodle Pile), as I was getting ready for work this morning....


----------



## gazoo

^^


----------



## buzzytoes

AAww they are not so grumpy old men!


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> Proof that cats are not solitary creatures......
> The GSP (Geezer Snoodle Pile), as I was getting ready for work this morning....
> 
> View attachment 1962990



this picture makes me happy


----------



## Cindi

Awwwwwwww......


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Awwwwwwww......



Yaay you're back! How was teh holiday?


----------



## Cindi

It was really nice but I missed my babies. 





clevercat said:


> Yaay you're back! How was teh holiday?


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> It was really nice but I missed my babies.



Aww, I bet they're glad you're home. How is cousin Tommy doing? And Belly?


----------



## Cindi

Everyone is good. They were very happy when mom and dad got home. I had a Tommy lap sitting pretty much non-stop for the last few days. 





clevercat said:


> Aww, I bet they're glad you're home. How is cousin Tommy doing? And Belly?


----------



## clevercat

I HATE NEUTER DAY! Today is the day Solly and Livvie have their big-cat surgery and I am soooo stressed about it. I know it's a routine op, I know it isn't the first time I've trotted a kittin up teh hill to the vet for this procedure but even so.....I will be clock watching until I can call for an update this afternoon and won't really relax until I get them home this evening.
Please send us good thoughts (and a packet of frozen peas for Sol would be usful, too....) for today.


----------



## poopsie

best of luck to all at teh vet today


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> best of luck to all at teh vet today



Bwahhaha....
Well, I dropped them off - two subdued little kittins, fooling everyone at the surgery into thinking they are innocent little angels.
Five hours until I can get an update....


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Bwahhaha....
> Well, I dropped them off - two subdued little kittins, fooling everyone at the surgery into thinking they are innocent little angels.
> Five hours until I can get an update....









I'll check back when I wake up to see how they did


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Bwahhaha....
> Well, I dropped them off - two subdued little kittins, fooling everyone at the surgery into thinking they are innocent little angels.
> Five hours until I can get an update....



Be good little kittins at the vet's.  It looks like Auntie Poopsie has sent you some peas, and I'm sure your Mum has ice cream in the freezer.  I hope she saves you some and didn't eat it all while she was worrying about you.


----------



## Cindi

I also hate spay/neuter day. 4 of my foster cats were fixed on Tuesday. My vet makes them stay the night so I picked them up on Wednesday. Everyone is just fine. Best thoughts to the twins for an easy day. No matter how many times you do it it is always stressful. I will be thinking of you today.


----------



## boxermom

Best wishes to you and the kittehs. You are wonderful for doing the spaying/neutering. If only more would fix their animals.........


----------



## poopsie

Any nooze?


----------



## clevercat

We're home! Thank you for the good thoughts, everyone - gosh that felt like such a long day.
The twins have a new fan club, melting teh hearts of all the nurses at the vets.
Solly peed in his bed and had to have a stinkin' baff while he was over there. This is apparently my fault and he is sulking furiously with me.
Livvie is shooting around, high on the pain killers.
So glad they're back safely.
Missy's booster shot was fine (everyone there was keen to reassure her she is still Number One) - funny, she loves the attention so much that each time we tried to put her back in her carrier she came shooting out for more kisses....
And Phillip is all better! Yaay! Clear eyes again.
The only thing suffering this evening is my bank account....


----------



## poopsie

Yay!
Poor babies! I'd be sullen too if someone cut mah nertz off. I am sure teh baff was just insult to injury. 
Is that an adult beverage I hear calling your name somewhere?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Yay!
> Poor babies! I'd be sullen too if someone cut mah nertz off. I am sure teh baff was just insult to injury.
> *Is that an adult beverage I hear calling your name somewhere?*



Oh yes! It's on a van, about an hour away (teh interwebs grocery order - including some sliced ham for the brave little kittins)....I can't wait!


----------



## Cindi

YAY! So glad everyone is fine and the day is over.


----------



## cats n bags

Great News (Mews?) about the kittins!  Miss Bean is really taking that nice stuff pretty far if she's buttering up the vet staff.  Yay for Uncle Phil too.

I hope you all enjoy your beverages of choice, but don't forget the medicinal ice cream either.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Oh yes! It's on a van, about an hour away (teh interwebs grocery order - including some sliced ham for the brave little kittins)....I can't wait!











Or just forgo the ice (it takes up too much room in teh glass anyways) and slurp from teh bottle!

Cheers!


----------



## clevercat

Sol and Livs - see her widdle spay scar....




and Tommy with Daddy Gerbil *le sigh*


----------



## madamefifi

clevercat said:
			
		

> I HATE NEUTER DAY! Today is the day Solly and Livvie have their big-cat surgery and I am soooo stressed about it. I know it's a routine op, I know it isn't the first time I've trotted a kittin up teh hill to the vet for this procedure but even so.....I will be clock watching until I can call for an update this afternoon and won't really relax until I get them home this evening.
> Please send us good thoughts (and a packet of frozen peas for Sol would be usful, too....) for today.



I know!! The vet said little Henry could come in at 4 months for spaying but she seems too small! I have had many cats spayed/neutered of course, some of them quite young, but I always worry myself sick about it. Glad your two babies made it without a hitch.


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> I know!! The vet said little Henry could come in at 4 months for spaying but she seems too small! I have had many cats spayed/neutered of course, some of them quite young, but I always worry myself sick about it. Glad your two babies made it without a hitch.



Oh thank you! It was such a long day, waiting until I could call the vet.... Of course, Livvie is doing everything she can to tear her stitches - she has spent the weekend leaping everywhere. Right now  - well, I think it's the first time she's slept in days, all snuggled up into my knee and curled into Matilda's back. Tilly will not be hapy when she wakes up - she likes to make out she doesn't like other cats. 
Four months does seem young to spay - is that a common age to have that procedure where you are?


----------



## poopsie

OMG that picture of the twins is just priceless. I am so glad that they got to stay together. I feel quite strongly that cats have a sense of family. I know my tabbies did. 
Years ago (the late 80's) when Ziggy was a little kittin he had to wait until he was 6 months old. So when he was about 5 months three weeks he got Smudgie 'with kittin'. The person who gave her to us told us she was fixed. IDK why they lied.........we would have taken her in anyway.  Anyway she had one kittin....................the holy terror we named Poopsie. Nowadays they do spay very early so 4 months sounds about right.


----------



## madamefifi

I tease my DH all the time about letting Henry have a litter because, KITTENS!!! but I'm not serious. We have plenty of space and love to share but 11 cats is enough. Plus I just can't stand the thought of her being violated by some random Tom.


----------



## boxermom

I love how Gerbs is the comfortable guy they go to. Pic of the twins is soooo cute!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Sol and Livs - see her widdle spay scar....
> 
> View attachment 1967895
> 
> 
> and Tommy with Daddy Gerbil *le sigh*
> 
> View attachment 1967896



Gosh I feel like we have dopplegangers. You weren't lying when you said the pic I posted looked like Tommy! Love all the snoodling pics.


----------



## clevercat

Olivia and Norton....




And of course, Gerbil - this time, with his best girl, Maia-Annabel. Lookit her widdle pink feeties!


----------



## ILuvShopping

at the shelter I foster with their kittens are 8 weeks or 2 pounds to have surgery. 
mine should be about 8 weeks now but they really don't look like it.... they look too tiny!


----------



## clevercat

MEEZER BREAKTHROUGH! MEEZER BREAKTHROUGH!
I am so excited! I have been sitting on the bed with Simon and Foster - they were holding the usual Siamese conversation with me  - Foster was letting me stroke him, then he just head bumped me and he _purred_! First. Time. Ever. Well,since he got here anyway. WOO-HOO!


----------



## cats n bags




----------



## boxermom

I had faith it would happen, clever!

:urock:


----------



## jenny70

WOO-HOO!  That's awesome!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Foster that is amazing!!! Good for you for letting your guard down even more!!!


----------



## gazoo

Foster - you are a lucky boy to have *Clever* for a mama.  I promise!

*Clever*, how is my main crush, Bear, doing?  Any pictures to get me through the December Christmas crazies?  Pretty please??


----------



## Lush Life

clevercat said:


> MEEZER BREAKTHROUGH! MEEZER BREAKTHROUGH!
> I am so excited! I have been sitting on the bed with Simon and Foster - they were holding the usual Siamese conversation with me  - Foster was letting me stroke him, then he just head bumped me and he _purred_! First. Time. Ever. Well,since he got here anyway. WOO-HOO!



All he needed was his own time. I've had a major Foster crush ever since you've shown his beautiful, exotic face--I'm so happy he's adjusting to his new home!


----------



## ILuvShopping

YAY Foster!!!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Foster - you are a lucky boy to have *Clever* for a mama.  I promise!
> 
> *Clever*, how is my main crush, Bear, doing?  Any pictures to get me through the December Christmas crazies?  Pretty please??



New Bear photos coming up over the weekend! He has been highly uncooperative this week - all I have managed to get are various black blobs...
Update on George coming up, too


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Foster - you are a lucky boy to have *Clever* for a mama.  I promise!
> 
> *Clever*, how is my main crush, Bear, doing?  Any pictures to get me through the December Christmas crazies?  Pretty please??



Here you go!


----------



## clevercat

Foster pics!

Looking vaguely demonic....




And with Simon....


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> Foster pics!
> 
> Looking vaguely demonic....
> 
> And with Simon....



Aww! Hi Simon and Foster!


----------



## gazoo

Oh Bear - you look ever so hunky and handsome!!  Merry Christmas big boy!!

Foster is stunning, Clever!  Love how his face and Simon's are so identical.  Twinsies!  

p.s. Thank you for the pics.  You made my day.


----------



## clevercat

Winter is perfect for snoodling the morning away.....
Phillip and Olivia.....


----------



## Cindi

I love snoodle pics.


----------



## poopsie

That is a great shot of Phil's Awareness Ribbon


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> That is a great shot of Phil's Awareness Ribbon



It's mai 'are you aware I'm hungry?' ribbon, Aunty poopsie


----------



## poopsie

Ah just wubs me some phil!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Ah just wubs me some phil!



HA! I still think he needs a top hat 
Even lovely vet and catsitter think Philly has the most human face they've ever seen on a kitteh...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> HA! I still think he needs a top hat
> Even lovely vet and catsitter think Philly has the most human face they've ever seen on a kitteh...




But then we wouldn't be able to see his 'do'


----------



## poopsie




----------



## poopsie

or maybe this


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> But then we wouldn't be able to see his 'do'



This is true...no good covering up the awareness ribbon!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> or maybe this



I love this one!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I love this one!







It needs a little more work. Looks more like something Boy George would have worn


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> It needs a little more work. Looks more like something Boy George would have worn



I think it makes him look like a Spanish policeman


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I think it makes him look like a Spanish policeman






&#9835;&#9834;&#9835;&#9834; Well, I never been to Spain, but I kinda like the music &#9834;&#9835;&#9834;&#9835;


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


>



I think this makes Phil look a bit like Mr. Peanut.  All he needs is a little cane.  



poopsie2 said:


> &#9835;&#9834;&#9835;&#9834; Well, I never been to Spain, but I kinda like the music &#9834;&#9835;&#9834;&#9835;



3 Dog Night?


----------



## boxermom

Does Phil know all this is going on while he's trying to catch a catnap?  He really does have an interesting face.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## dusty paws

Loveeeee


----------



## poopsie

update of a previous Phil photo


----------



## jenny70

poopsie2 said:
			
		

> update of a previous Phil photo



Omg! That's awesome!  He's so cute!


----------



## poopsie

I looooovvvvvvveee Phil!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>



That, I nearly spit my coffee over! LOL!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> update of a previous Phil photo



Oh and this one! My new screensaver! Thank you, poopsie!


----------



## poopsie

:



Extra smoochies to Phil for being such a good sport.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> Extra smoochies to Phil for being such a good sport.



Mwah! Aunty poopsie. Mwah!


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> I think this makes Phil look a bit like Mr. Peanut.  All he needs is a little cane.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Dog Night?




Jeremiah was a bullfrog   I have been on a 3 dog Night kick as of late



clevercat said:


> Mwah! Aunty poopsie. Mwah!
> 
> View attachment 1979648




:kiss:

I just love Phil to bits!


----------



## clevercat

Does anyone have any info about dealing with a cat with IBS? I am waiting for vet to call me back, but she's in theatre at the moment.....Not for one of the current household, thank goodness, but the charity need a foster carer urgently for an IBS cat and I need to know what I am getting into before I say yes.....


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Jeremiah was a bullfrog   I have been on a 3 dog Night kick as of late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> *I just love Phil to bits!*



Hmm. For a moment just then I was tempted to add him to your Christmas Bocks. I finished cleaning the top of the oven (oh, I hate that job), only to have himself, jumping up to examine my work....and yarking ike you would not believe - all over it. I swear he smiled afterwards.....


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Does anyone have any info about dealing with a cat with IBS? I am waiting for vet to call me back, but she's in theatre at the moment.....Not for one of the current household, thank goodness, but the charity need a foster carer urgently for an IBS cat and I need to know what I am getting into before I say yes.....



First thing I would ask is whether or not they were good in the litter bocks. 
Of course the stress of relocating will probably make it worse at first. I wish I could be of more help. 



clevercat said:


> Hmm. For a moment just then I was tempted to add him to your Christmas Bocks. I finished cleaning the top of the oven (oh, I hate that job), only to have himself, jumping up to examine my work....and yarking ike you would not believe - all over it. I swear he smiled afterwards.....




meh..............send him on over. He would fit right in. I had a pile of store coupons set out and someone yarked all over them. We won't even discuss Mr. Julius.


----------



## Pussycat1

Hi all! 
I just noticed all these hilarious pictures of your babies, so I thought you may like to meet one of our angels, Bear, in his work gear





And Willow in her 'disguise' 






Hehe x


----------



## poopsie

OMG that last one is hysterical!


----------



## clevercat

Those are so cute! Love the glasses and tie


----------



## Pussycat1

Thank you ladies. They weren't impressed with me when I showed them what I'd done...


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> Does anyone have any info about dealing with a cat with IBS? I am waiting for vet to call me back, but she's in theatre at the moment.....Not for one of the current household, thank goodness, but the charity need a foster carer urgently for an IBS cat and I need to know what I am getting into before I say yes.....



Yes!  My cat Smokey suffers from this and has for several years. In the beginning he was on several different meds, one being a steroid and also a special food diet. Eventually it was just the steroid that he would take crushed up in wet food and then his special food. About a year ago I eliminated the steroid completely but he remains on the special food. Only prior to his diagnosis and once when we took him off his meds too soon did he have litter box issues. His stools are soft but formed and the vet is ok with that. He will be 17 next spring and all things considered he's doing really well.


----------



## buzzytoes

Cats in ties and monacles are awesome.


----------



## clevercat

Beary Christmas, *Gazoo*!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Beary Christmas, *Gazoo*!
> 
> View attachment 1982013
> 
> 
> View attachment 1982014
> 
> 
> View attachment 1982015



MUAH MUAH MUAH!  Bear, you are full Xmas spirit, I can feel it all the way over here.  Love your festive accoutrements.  

Thank you Clever!  A Merry Christmas indeed. &#9829;


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> Yes!  My cat Smokey suffers from this and has for several years. In the beginning he was on several different meds, one being a steroid and also a special food diet. Eventually it was just the steroid that he would take crushed up in wet food and then his special food. About a year ago I eliminated the steroid completely but he remains on the special food. Only prior to his diagnosis and once when we took him off his meds too soon did he have litter box issues. His stools are soft but formed and the vet is ok with that. He will be 17 next spring and all things considered he's doing really well.



Thank you for the info,* jenny*. As it is, our vet persuaded me not to foster them (they are two sisters, one has IBS) - I felt terrible saying no, but with all the Special Needs guys I already have, she felt it would be too much -I have enough litter bocks issues already, without adding more.....
Meanwhile, George is all set to arrive on Sunday!


----------



## gazoo

What a wonderful end to the year for George!  Bless you Clever and all the other rescuers!


----------



## jenny70

Can't wait to hear about George!


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> Can't wait to hear about George!



George arrives around 3.00 this afternoon! I can't tell you how long I have wanted an orange cat - since I was a child. Now I get to rescue one - George is like my Christmas present to me! Very excited....


----------



## poopsie

&#9834;&#9835;&#9835;&#9834; Hey there Georgie Boy &#9835;&#9834;&#9835;&#9834;

Isn't amazing that all teh kittehs you have had and not a single  orange one? 
Can't wait to meet himself


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> &#9834;&#9835;&#9835;&#9834; Hey there Georgie Boy &#9835;&#9834;&#9835;&#9834;
> 
> *Isn't amazing that all teh kittehs you have had and not a single  orange one?*
> Can't wait to meet himself



I know! Each time I have tried to adopt teh orange kitteh, it has not worked out. Four MOAR hours.....


----------



## Cindi

Merry Christmas George! I just love the orange boys. Can't wait to meet him.


----------



## clevercat

He's here! Oh he is ADORABLE. A huge orange bear.
He didn't like his temporary bathroom bedsit so I've set up the kitten pen in a quiet corner of the lounge. Right now there is an admiring semi circle of Birmans sitting front and centre of the pen and commenting on George's orange eyes. Himself is understandably a bit growly, spitty and hissy....
Photos coming up when he has had a little time to de-freak out 
I am in love.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> He's here! Oh he is ADORABLE. A huge orange bear.
> He didn't like his temporary bathroom bedsit so I've set up the kitten pen in a quiet corner of the lounge. Right now there is an admiring semi circle of Birmans sitting front and centre of the pen and commenting on George's orange eyes. Himself is understandably a bit growly, spitty and hissy....
> Photos coming up when he has had a little time to de-freak out
> I am in love.



Welcome to the Purrs Forum George!  Can't wait to see you!


----------



## Cindi

Welcome home George! Don't worry those fluffballs are not nearly as bad as they seem. And, you have someone to blame if you ever decide to cause trouble.  Which I'm sure you never would.


----------



## boxermom

Welcome, Georgie! It must be overwhelming to be greeted by so many kittehs at once!


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Welcome, Georgie! It must be overwhelming to be greeted by so many kittehs at once!



I think that's just how he is feeling...poor little man. His ex-person had him in the carrier and out the door faster than you'd think possible *sigh* So Georgie Boy is very low this evening....hissing and spitting but gosh, nothing like as unhappy as Figgy was on his first night (every time I think I have adopted a problem, I think back to Figlet's first week here and realise if I can overcome that, I can overcome anything!). He had a teeny piece of turkey from my hand but other than that, just wants to be miserable tonight and who can blame him....


----------



## poopsie

Poor little man. World all turned upside down just like that. Bet it won't take him long though to figure out that he is in a happy loving home now---even if it is frequented by monsters


----------



## dusty paws

Hai George!


----------



## clevercat

Been up since 4am, consoling a very tearful George.
I was trying to post photos last night, was there a tPF glitch, I wonder? Couldn't get any further than the home page...
Anyway, after totally trashing his pen, George has had a run around and a hiss'n'spit at his new family. He is currently napping in the bathroom bedsit.
I am heading back to bed for a couple of hours. 
Oh - one thing. George is the absolute image (albeit an orange version) of Professor Happy Cat, the original Lolcat. The image - it's quite uncanny.


----------



## poopsie

oh noes! poor Georgie and poor you.


----------



## clevercat

^^^^ Love that, *poopsie*! I hope George is that happy very soon - right now he is tucked behind the sink in the bathroom. He is very smoochy with me and hasn't actually tried to kill any of teh rest of teh family yet, so I am thinking that's a good sign!

Here he is.....a little nervous on his first night here.


----------



## poopsie

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...........................he is just beeyooteefull.
And what dainty widdle paws he has. 
I am sure he will work his way into the fold in quick order. At least I sure hope that he will.


----------



## cats n bags

Hi Georgie!

You are a handsome dude.  You can relax now, you have found a nice safe home, and next week Sandy Paws will stop by with even more nice things for you.


----------



## Cindi

Such a beautiful boy! I'm sure you will work your magic on him and he will come around quickly.


----------



## clevercat

Two things - 
Foster loves tummy scritchies! A bit of a miracle, there, that he trusts me enough to lay belly-up....next think he will want is teh razberry blowin's 
And George and Murphy just touched nosies without a punch-up. George has been bellyaching about his new home all day, but hasn't lashed out at anyone (although unfortunately Miss Matilda forgot she is a lady and dotted him when he tried to join her on the radiator bed....)....


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh gosh George is a very handsome guy!!! Hope he settles in soon. Is he keeping his name??


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Oh gosh George is a very handsome guy!!! Hope he settles in soon. Is he keeping his name??



Do you know, I think he will. I call him Georgous  I'll let him settle in for a few days and he can tell me if he has another name in mind. Last night, I thought I heard him whisper something but we'll see.....
He's back in the bathroom bedsit now (George likes snoozing in the bath). Considering how stressful it must be, in a new environment and with all these new kittehs to meet, he is doing really well.


----------



## cats n bags

I think he is a Georgie Porgie, and plans to kiss all the girls...

_an' give dem COOTIES  _


----------



## gazoo

Gorgeous George!  He is a doll.  Do you know his story Clever?


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Gorgeous George!  He is a doll.  Do you know his story Clever?



George's ex-person had no time for him  and that's really all I know. He is out and about, exploring his Furever Home, and is settling in well - I was on the sofa with your boy, Bear, looked up and George was standing in front of us! He LOVES cuddles and has a purr like a motorbike. What a cutie.


----------



## buzzytoes

Sounds like he is not taking long at all to settle in!! Looking forward to pics of him snoodling with the others!


----------



## Pussycat1

clevercat said:
			
		

> ^^^^ Love that, poopsie! I hope George is that happy very soon - right now he is tucked behind the sink in the bathroom. He is very smoochy with me and hasn't actually tried to kill any of teh rest of teh family yet, so I am thinking that's a good sign!
> 
> Here he is.....a little nervous on his first night here.



He's incredibly beautiful Clevercat, and judging from previous posts, you're an expert at this and your home will be harmonious in no time. We rescue kitties too, so I sympathise with your current situation. It's a year since our latest rescue arrived and harmony isn't quite there.... Yet! Looking forward to the updates on Gorgeous George's story


----------



## boxermom

Wonderful looking cat! It's all so new to him, but in time he'll be getting along with the others. He's found the right place.


----------



## dusty paws

Hello handsome!


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> Hello handsome!



Oh hai, Dusty! Hai, Rosie!


----------



## clevercat

MOAR Georgie!

I noes like this food, Person! Get me something that pleases me! NAOW!




Guardin' teh Beagle Toaster from teh ebil BBBs......


----------



## poopsie

Georgie Porgy Puddin Pot Pie 

Those are classic! Such a love


----------



## Cindi

He seems to have settled in just fine. I just love him!


----------



## buzzytoes

I just love his squooshy face!! Is he part Persian or Russian Fold or something?? You seem to end up with the most exotic looking gatos!


----------



## dusty paws

omg he is so cute. i kinda want him.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> I just love his squooshy face!! Is he part Persian or Russian Fold or something?? You seem to end up with the most exotic looking gatos!



Georgie is a British Short Hair. Like a teddy bear, with his plush fur - really, he feels just like a soft toy!


----------



## Cindi

How could anyone not have time for that face??? I wanna hug him and kiss him and call him George.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> How could anyone not have time for that face??? I wanna hug him and kiss him and call him George.



I lol'd at that  He really is a little sweetie...even though he is still swearing his head off at all the other kitties. Hopefully he will turn a corner soon and realise he is safe and wanted.


----------



## Cindi

I am probably dating myself with that reference but it had to be said. LOL


----------



## Cindi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JlVqfC8-UI


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I am probably dating myself with that reference but it had to be said. LOL



Oh well - I dated myself by understanding it.  I am now off to hug him and kiss him and call him George.


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2JlVqfC8-UI





clevercat said:


> Oh well - I dated myself by understanding it.  I am now off to hug him and kiss him and call him George.





LOL! I was expecting this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4hXdsVUnp4


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> LOL! I was expecting this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4hXdsVUnp4



Eeeekk! George ob Teh Jungle!


----------



## Sez

Wow, I wander off from tPF for a couple of weeks and I miss a new kitteh! George is gorgeous, I do love a British short hair! I am so glad he now has a home where he will be loved. 

I never thought I'd have an orange cat because they're the most popular, apparently - I figured I'd have a long line of the unwanted black/B&W ones. But it turns out that being ginger is no help if you're not perfect, then nobody wants you  which is how Hops came into my life


----------



## ladyash

Cindi said:


> I am probably dating myself with that reference but it had to be said. LOL




I don't think you can date yourself with that phrase because I LOVE that episode!  I think I actually own that one on tape maybe from when I was little LOL! "Just what I always wanted my own little bunny rabbit...and I will pet him and hug him and squeeze him"


----------



## clevercat

Sez said:


> Wow, I wander off from tPF for a couple of weeks and I miss a new kitteh! George is gorgeous, I do love a British short hair! I am so glad he now has a home where he will be loved.
> 
> I never thought I'd have an orange cat because they're the most popular, apparently - I figured I'd have a long line of the unwanted black/B&W ones. But it turns out that being ginger is no help if you're not perfect, then nobody wants you  which is how Hops came into my life



Ah, but Hops is perfect, isn't he  I always said that. Funny, that your boy was the first orange cat I wanted to adopt - I had to wait another three years for George to come along...Anyway, talking of himself - any new Hops photos, please?How's he getting on?


----------



## jenny70

Oh he's so cute!  Didn't you mention earlier that he was around 14 or did I imagine that?  I still don't understand how afte 14 years his previous person finally decides there isn't any time for him?  
I'm so glad you have him now Clever!


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> Oh he's so cute!  Didn't you mention earlier that he was around 14 or did I imagine that?  I still don't understand how afte 14 years his previous person finally decides there isn't any time for him?
> I'm so glad you have him now Clever!



George is five years old (Matilda is fourteen, so perhaps you were thinking of Miss Poopy Pants?) - I just can't understand how his person could have no time for him, he is adorable. He is draped across the back of the armchair as I write this, very relaxed. It's been three days and he has been absorbed into the family already - I went to work this morning leaving him to mingle (I did the same thing overnight and as there were no punch-ups, thought it would be safe), and although he isn't falling over himself to spend time with the others, the growling and spitting and cursing, they've all stopped.
We've just had Snack Time and he joined right in with everyone else.
Perhaps he knows he is safe and loved now. I hope so.


----------



## clevercat

Look at this widdle face! Look at it!


----------



## ladyash

clevercat said:


> Look at this widdle face! Look at it!
> 
> View attachment 1988959



...I will pm you my address so you can box him up and ship him to me for Christmas 
I'm in love!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Look at this widdle face! Look at it!
> 
> View attachment 1988959




Aww, he's saying I wuv you mama!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> George is five years old (Matilda is fourteen, so perhaps you were thinking of Miss Poopy Pants?) - I just can't understand how his person could have no time for him, he is adorable. He is draped across the back of the armchair as I write this, very relaxed. It's been three days and he has been absorbed into the family already - I went to work this morning leaving him to mingle (I did the same thing overnight and as there were no punch-ups, thought it would be safe), and although he isn't falling over himself to spend time with the others, the growling and spitting and cursing, they've all stopped.
> We've just had Snack Time and he joined right in with everyone else.
> Perhaps he knows he is safe and loved now. I hope so.



Wow, I wonder what I was reading, lol!  George has certainly made himself at  home it seems, I'm so glad. He absolutely knows he's now safe, wanted and loved!


----------



## Cindi

I want a turn when she is done!  I just want to kiss him up.





ladyash said:


> ...I will pm you my address so you can box him up and ship him to me for Christmas
> I'm in love!


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh my goodness!!!!! how CUTE is he!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## ILuvShopping

how does one not 'have time' for a cat??? :weird:
that's the most bizarre thing i've ever heard.


----------



## ladyash

ILuvShopping said:


> how does one not 'have time' for a cat??? :weird:
> that's the most bizarre thing i've ever heard.



Especially since cats seem to sleep most of the time anyway! Impossible to just not have time...I could see someone saying that about a dog because they need to be walked/let out for bathroom breaks, but cats are pretty much independent and can manage.


----------



## oggers86

ladyash said:


> Especially since cats seem to sleep most of the time anyway! Impossible to just not have time...I could see someone saying that about a dog because they need to be walked/let out for bathroom breaks, but cats are pretty much independent and can manage.



I tend to agree unless you have some really high energy breed that needs constant attention or you are away all the time and dont want to pay someone to take care of the cat. 

All my two do is sleep all day and patrol the neighborhood at night, with the occasional cuddle being granted. All I really need to do is feed them so if I am busy they are fine.


----------



## clevercat

You're a mean one, Mr Grinch.....




Plotting ebilness from the comfort of teh Kitteh cave.


----------



## ladyash

oggers86 said:


> I tend to agree unless you have some really high energy breed that needs constant attention or you are away all the time and dont want to pay someone to take care of the cat.
> 
> All my two do is sleep all day and patrol the neighborhood at night, with the occasional cuddle being granted. All I really need to do is feed them so if I am busy they are fine.



So true...My sisters roommates cat ignores people during the day anyway! When I stayed there a few days for my birthday you rarely ever saw her around during the day unless you were in the kitchen. She would be around waiting for you to drop something or share, but other then that she would ignore me until the evening. I was trying to check emails or do something before bed and then that would be when she decided she wanted love and attention. The only time I did get attention during the day was when her food dish was empty!


----------



## clevercat

ladyash said:


> So true...My sisters roommates cat ignores people during the day anyway! When I stayed there a few days for my birthday you rarely ever saw her around during the day unless you were in the kitchen. She would be around waiting for you to drop something or share, but other then that she would ignore me until the evening. I was trying to check emails or do something before bed and then that would be when she decided she wanted love and attention. The only time I did get attention during the day was when her food dish was empty!



I, on the other hand, am never left alone.... From the trio of Birmans standing like meerkats and peering nosily at me over the side of the bath, to Bear and Matilda never leaving the sofa if I am sitting on it, to Solly and Eamonn sitting either side of the laptop as I work....I love it, even though privacy and closed doors are a thing of the past.....


----------



## ladyash

clevercat said:


> I, on the other hand, am never left alone.... From the trio of Birmans standing like meerkats and peering nosily at me over the side of the bath, to Bear and Matilda never leaving the sofa if I am sitting on it, to Solly and Eamonn sitting either side of the laptop as I work....I love it, even though privacy and closed doors are a thing of the past.....



I would prefer that! I love having pets around, but have ridiculous allergies so not sure I could have them around me permanently  I guess I could always take allergy meds year round though instead of 3 seasons out of the year...Wouldn't make that much of a difference!


----------



## Cindi

I love it too. I always have furry friends wherever I go. If I get in bed to read or watch TV I almost always end up with 6 cats...hubby gets 2.   In my home office they lay on the floor near my feet. Haley will jump on my desk as soon as food of any type comes out. Tommy will hang out on my lap as long as I will allow. Typing is not always easy. 







clevercat said:


> I, on the other hand, am never left alone.... From the trio of Birmans standing like meerkats and peering nosily at me over the side of the bath, to Bear and Matilda never leaving the sofa if I am sitting on it, to Solly and Eamonn sitting either side of the laptop as I work....I love it, even though privacy and closed doors are a thing of the past.....


----------



## buzzytoes

Kitties are the best at keeping you warm on cold nights. When I climb in bed to read it never fails I will have one laying on my stomach (after he has tried to lay on my chest between me and the book), one against my left hip and one against my right hip.


----------



## Sez

clevercat said:


> Ah, but Hops is perfect, isn't he  I always said that. Funny, that your boy was the first orange cat I wanted to adopt - I had to wait another three years for George to come along...Anyway, talking of himself - any new Hops photos, please?How's he getting on?



Welllllll...ok then, seeing as it's Christmas! Here is his gingerness in his secret hideout and all tired out from mischief!! He is doing fine, although I found out recently he has an enlarged heart...at present it is working fine but going forwards he will need 6-monthly scans and at some stage meds...

Was there some reason you weren't able to adopt him? Or did the evil adopter from Camden swipe him from under your nose?!


----------



## boxermom

^what a handsome boy! Hope his heart holds out for a long, long time.


----------



## ILuvShopping

my cats always seem to be irritated that i can't give them enough attention when i have kittens (they won't come near me if kittens are near me). but then when the kittens are gone my cats are no where to be found! lol

this last week though my cats have been SO needy.


----------



## boxermom

Pets are so funny with their desire for attention and companionship. Sabo is probably 8 (senior citizen for a Boxer) and he was somewhat annoyed during the few days we puppy-sat our neighbor's Springer Spaniel. Yet when she was able to return home, he missed her and looks longingly at her house next door, wondering where she is!


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Pets are so funny with their desire for attention and companionship. Sabo is probably 8 (senior citizen for a Boxer) and he was somewhat annoyed during the few days we puppy-sat our neighbor's Springer Spaniel. Yet when she was able to return home, he missed her and looks longingly at her house next door, wondering where she is!



I love Sabo stories...please could we have a Christmas photo, boxermom?


----------



## clevercat

Sez said:


> Welllllll...ok then, seeing as it's Christmas! Here is his gingerness in his secret hideout and all tired out from mischief!! He is doing fine, although I found out recently he has an enlarged heart...at present it is working fine but going forwards he will need 6-monthly scans and at some stage meds...
> 
> Was there some reason you weren't able to adopt him? Or did the evil adopter from Camden swipe him from under your nose?!



Oh look how happy he is! Hi Hops! I had just adopted Bear, Annabel, Norton and Lupe in quick succession, all with Special Needs, and Celia felt one more would be one too many. Of course, now I have three times as many and we're all getting on fine 
I'm so happy that Hops found a Furever Home where he is adored.


----------



## Sez

clevercat said:


> I'm so happy that Hops found a Furever Home where he is adored.



He deserved to be showered with love after all he went through. Poor lad is such an anxious boy, we think he has hyperesthesia. He used to have awful night terrors, but I think we have those under control now, he hasn't had one (to my knowledge) in nearly 18 months. He and Pip will be in the cattery for a few days in the new year (for the first time, usually if I am away they stay with my parents, but we are going away for my Dad's 70th) and I am worried about leaving him there, although I would be a whole lot more worried if he didn't have Pip, he really relies on her when things get scary. She will be fine, she copes with whatever life throws at her amazingly well - the timid little cat I adopted that wouldn't come out from under the bed and hissed and spat if you got near her is now a total madam who smacks me in the face and hooks a claw through my lip if I'm not up when she wants breakfast!! 

And madam says where is her picture, why is it always about Mr Hops?? So here is one of her and another Hops pic...just because it's Christmas! (And yes, Hops is still struggling with his reading, that's not his blanket!!)


----------



## Sez

boxermom said:


> ^what a handsome boy! Hope his heart holds out for a long, long time.



Thank you, me too! He is a fairly young cat, probably only about 5ish...


----------



## clevercat

^^^ Hi Pip! Love your personalised blankie - Sez, where did you get it? There is a small blonde butterbean sitting next to me, telling me she would like a blankie just like that.... 
Sending Christmas smoochies and cuddles to both!


----------



## Sez

clevercat said:


> ^^^ Hi Pip! Love your personalised blankie - Sez, where did you get it? There is a small blonde butterbean sitting next to me, telling me she would like a blankie just like that....



This is where it came from:

http://www.sundreamers.co.uk/index2...category_id=22&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

Hops also has one of his own!


----------



## poopsie

Sez said:


> He deserved to be showered with love after all he went through. Poor lad is such an anxious boy, we think he has hyperesthesia. He used to have awful night terrors, but I think we have those under control now, he hasn't had one (to my knowledge) in nearly 18 months. He and Pip will be in the cattery for a few days in the new year (for the first time, usually if I am away they stay with my parents, but we are going away for my Dad's 70th) and I am worried about leaving him there, although I would be a whole lot more worried if he didn't have Pip, he really relies on her when things get scary. She will be fine, she copes with whatever life throws at her amazingly well - the timid little cat I adopted that wouldn't come out from under the bed and hissed and spat if you got near her is now a total madam who smacks me in the face and hooks a claw through my lip if I'm not up when she wants breakfast!!
> 
> And madam says where is her picture, why is it always about Mr Hops?? So here is one of her and another Hops pic...just because it's Christmas! (And yes, Hops is still struggling with his reading, that's not his blanket!!)





You have a lovely family


----------



## clevercat

Sez said:


> This is where it came from:
> 
> http://www.sundreamers.co.uk/index2...category_id=22&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1
> 
> Hops also has one of his own!



Oh, Hops, that looks so comfy! Thanks, *Sez *- I just ordered one for Miss BBB- her New Year present!


----------



## Sez

poopsie2 said:


> You have a lovely family



Awww thank you! 

Pip says we are not her family, we are her subjects!!


----------



## boxermom

Sez said:


> Awww thank you!
> 
> Pip says we are not her family, we are her subjects!!



How true! In ancient Egypt cats were worshipped as gods and they have never forgotten that.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> How true! In ancient Egypt cats were worshipped as gods and they have never forgotten that.



As far as Solomon is concerned, things have never changed. Unintentionally, I have created a total brat. I can't help myself - he gets everything he wants, the moment he wants it. I just cannot resist those sapphire eyes and that squeaky little voice. We spent the afternoon today sitting on the floor together, with himself draped across my legs. I had terrible pins and needles but couldn't move in case he woke up! As for Missy - well, we all know she has always been a goddess!


----------



## Sez

My little lady is completely spoiled. Thanks to a combination of things her weight went slowly down-down-down for 18 months, and for that whole period and the six months since I have been on a permanent mission to feed her up! So if she won't eat one thing...she gets another! Fortunately Hops is a gannet and eats just about anything* so I haven't had to throw any food away! Happily, since her all-time-low weight of 3.45kg in summer, she has been moving in the right direction and at her latest weigh-in last week was 3.7kg  Ideally I would like her to be 4kg, which was the perfect weight for her before it all went downhill.

*Recently Hops seems to have picked up on madam's trick to get different meals, but as he doesn't need to gain weight he's not having much luck! Especially given that he never just sits and gives me the 'eyes' over a full bowl...he always eats at least half of it before deciding he doesn't want it! Doesn't wash...


----------



## clevercat

Look at this peaceful little scene....sleeping away the hours until it's loot opening time!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Look at this peaceful little scene....sleeping away the hours until it's loot opening time!
> 
> View attachment 1993267



What a peaceful tableau!


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> What a peaceful tableau!



And your boy is right in the middle of it!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> And your boy is right in the middle of it!



I know!  I recognized that studly flank of his.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> Look at this peaceful little scene....sleeping away the hours until it's loot opening time!



Love!


----------



## Cindi

clevercat said:


> Look at this peaceful little scene....sleeping away the hours until it's loot opening time!
> 
> View attachment 1993267


----------



## oggers86

clevercat said:


> Look at this peaceful little scene....sleeping away the hours until it's loot opening time!
> 
> View attachment 1993267



I am still very envious of your happy family..

My two are still enemies although we havent had any fights for a few days, just a bit of growling 

Hopefully they are just going through their teenage drama phase and will stop being so petty when they are a bit older. I found them both on the same bed the other day, fast asleep at opposite ends so clearly they cant hate each other that much. 

I keep meaning to video them to see what happens when I am out as I bet they only fight to get sympathy and attention, from comforting Elise to telling Elsa to stop being mean to her sister. 

Guess its all good practice for future human babies


----------



## Sez

oggers86 said:


> Hopefully they are just going through their teenage drama phase and will stop being so petty when they are a bit older. I found them both on the same bed the other day, fast asleep at opposite ends so clearly they cant hate each other that much.



My two have tiffs all the time. Then they curl up next to each other on the Flectabed or the same sofa cushion and go to sleep! I think Hops just likes to annoy Pip and she enjoys shouting at him! Since I saw them like this I stopped worrying about it:


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh those intertwined tails are precious. We have an odd triangle here. Teddy and Darius will sleep together. Teddy and Diablo will sleep together. But neither Darius nor Diablo will sleep together or near Teddy if the other one is around. Grumpy old men. Poor Teddy is also the one who always gets stuck giving baths, though I did see Darius bathing Diablo the other day which was quite a shock to me.


----------



## clevercat

Bear-y Happy New Year, *Gazoo*!
The boy, snoodled up under his new Christmas blankie....


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Bear-y Happy New Year, *Gazoo*!
> The boy, snoodled up under his new Christmas blankie....
> 
> View attachment 1998383
> 
> 
> View attachment 1998384



He brings a tear to my eye.  Such a sweet sweet boy.  Love sleeping pictures!  Cuddle down Bear and stay warm, dearest!


----------



## buzzytoes

Hope you are doing okay Clever.


----------



## gazoo

Sending thoughts and hugs to you Clever.


----------



## jenny70

Thinking of you Clever....


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> Thinking of you Clever....





gazoo said:


> Sending thoughts and hugs to you Clever.





buzzytoes said:


> Hope you are doing okay Clever.



Thank you. It does help, knowing there are hugs and good thoughts for us...
The sweetest thing - I was crying earlier, and little Livvie got into my lap, put one paw over my mouth, and licked my tears away....


----------



## gazoo

^ Aw, Livvie is comforting her Mama.  :cry:


----------



## boxermom

Our animals have the best sense of how we are feeling--it amazes me. It makes all the work and worry so worthwhile to get a moment like that, clever. Hugs from me and Sabo.


----------



## dusty paws

Rosie and I are sending big hugs tonight


----------



## buzzytoes

I hope today contains a few less tears than yesterday.


----------



## boxermom

You continue to be in my prayers, clever.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> Rosie and I are sending big hugs tonight





buzzytoes said:


> I hope today contains a few less tears than yesterday.





boxermom said:


> You continue to be in my prayers, clever.



Thank you so much. It isn't any easier yet, I suppose I don't expect it to be. I am still a crying wreck and I am still finding ways to make this my fault. Our lovely vet has called me several times to reassure me there was nothing I could've done - she thinks the virus was passed on from his mum. I posted a while ago, that Olivia had a day where she was really off-colour (as did Missy, when she was little - a couple of days when I was really worried about her) and our vet feels that was when FIP showed itself - Livvie was able to work through the virus but poor little Solly wasn't. 
I honestly don't know how I am getting through each day right now....I am so thankful I adopted Olivia, too - initially I was only going to adopt a boy, but when the litter was just two, I couldn't bear to part them. I never noticed before but she is so like Solomon....it's like there is still part of him here with me.


----------



## clevercat

It's so comforting, watching how everyone is looking after little Olivia....

With Tommy, the night Solly passed...




And with Murphy....




Of course, Gerbs doesn't need a reason to cuddle up....




And even Figgy has been looking after her....


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> It's so comforting, watching how everyone is looking after little Olivia....
> 
> With Tommy, the night Solly passed...
> 
> And with Murphy....
> 
> Of course, Gerbs doesn't need a reason to cuddle up....
> 
> And even Figgy has been looking after her....



Hugs Clever. Hope each day is a little better than the one before. 
Love the snoodle pics!


----------



## gazoo

Beautiful photos.  Huge cuddles to your brood and hugs for you, Clever.  I hope you are hanging in there.


----------



## buzzytoes

I would guess your brood is probably looking after you as well.


----------



## Cindi

They are all so sweet. You have such a wonderful kitty family. I hope they are taking care of you as well. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Sez

Sending hugs from me, Pip and a snotty Hops. We are thinking of you x


----------



## madamefifi

How are you all doing, Clever?


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> How are you all doing, Clever?



Well, I am not doing so well - still crying like a baby if I think about him, or if anyone mentions him.... I said it here before, but Solly made me the centre of his little world for the short time he was here and I miss him terribly.
The kittehs are, I think, getting on just fine - if I had to say anyone is missing him, it would be Tommy. He is much more affectionate towards me than he used to be. Tommy and Sol had a game they used to play, I've never seen Thomiss play that way with anyone else - but yesterday, he tried playing it with Livvie, and you could see him trying to work out why she didn't understand the rules. I wonder if he thought for a moment that she was Solomon.....
Olivia is being looked after by everyone - in a way, she is blossoming with all the extra attention she is getting from them, and from me. Not that she was ignored before, but Solomon would always step in if he felt she was centre stage.
I woke up in the early hours this morning, and I was surrounded by cats. Bear was purring, with his chin on my head, Matilda was one side of my neck, Missy the other, and Eamonn, Tommy, Olivia and Norton were draped across me. I woke up, and they ALL started purring. Very comforting.....


----------



## Cindi

Hange in there, Clever. It will get better. Your morning wake up sounds perfect. There are many days when I can't get out of bed right away because of purring, happy cats. Especially Tommy across my face. How is Georgie doing??


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Hange in there, Clever. It will get better. Your morning wake up sounds perfect. There are many days when I can't get out of bed right away because of purring, happy cats. Especially Tommy across my face. How is Georgie doing??



Thank you, Cindi - It feels as though George of teh Jungle has been here forever. I can't say he goes out of his way to hang out with the others, but he seems to like Eamonn (ha - everyone loves Amen T Kittin), and enjoys playing chase with Murphy...although I am a little worried what would happen if he caught him.....
I'll post some photos soon. 
Talking of Eamonn, it's his first burfday on Tuesday next week - a whole year old!


----------



## gazoo

It's wonderful to see an update from you Clever.  Please know you've been in all our thoughts.  Big hug.


----------



## jenny70

gazoo said:
			
		

> It's wonderful to see an update from you Clever.  Please know you've been in all our thoughts.  Big hug.



Gazoo said it best!  Thinking of you Clever.


----------



## madamefifi

jenny70 said:
			
		

> Gazoo said it best!  Thinking of you Clever.



+1 

Happy burfday to Eamonn, too!


----------



## cats n bags

_If Amen T Kittin has burfday on Tooosday, does that mean there will be frosting...I mean cake...fer ebryone?  

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## boxermom

best wishes to the gang!


----------



## clevercat

The kittehs seem to know it will soon be snowing...they have spent most of the day like this.....




Missy, teaching Olivia how to steal beagles when Mama has her back turned.....


----------



## gazoo

Stay warm, you gorgeous lot of fuzzies.  How adorable to see them lined up like that snoozing away.


----------



## buzzytoes

Nothing better than a pile of snoodling gatos!


----------



## clevercat

Missy, taking a sneaky nap on the Balenciaga bag last night....





Olivia-Skye - one beautiful kitteh!


----------



## boxermom

Love her face^ and her sleeping position.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh but clearly Balenciaga Tomato is Missy's color!!


----------



## clevercat

Bald Bear gives off a lot of heat - here is Missy, taking advantage and snoodling away a cold afternoon....


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:
			
		

> Bald Bear gives off a lot of heat - here is Missy, taking advantage and snoodling away a cold afternoon....



Aww, such a sweet picture!


----------



## Cindi

LOVE all the snoodle pics.


----------



## poopsie

My cats don't snoodle  Even with the heater on the fritz they don't clump.


----------



## oggers86

poopsie2 said:
			
		

> My cats don't snoodle  Even with the heater on the fritz they don't clump.



I caught my two sleeping touching each other on sat!!! They even sat on the same windowsill today without falling out!


----------



## jenny70

poopsie2 said:
			
		

> My cats don't snoodle  Even with the heater on the fritz they don't clump.



"They don't clump!". 
Poopsie you're hilarious!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> My cats don't snoodle  Even with the heater on the fritz they don't clump.



Teh kitteh clumps are all well and good until somebody (Bear, Matilda, Figaro I am talking to you) wakes up and remembers they don't like other cats....and kicks off a cat fight that Mama has to break up *sigh*
On a different note - Foster Grant and Simon slept on the bed next to me...for the first time! And Fozzie lets me give him kissies now!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Bald Bear gives off a lot of heat - here is Missy, taking advantage and snoodling away a cold afternoon....
> 
> View attachment 2021969



Hubba Hubba!  Bear being hot as usual!  :kiss:

Love all the new pics, Clever!


----------



## dusty paws

such pretty kitties!


----------



## clevercat

Amen T Kittin is one!
Burfday photos later, but here are some of Eammes as a teeny-tiny kittin


----------



## cats n bags

Happy Birf-Day Amen T. Kittin!  artyhat:  

Party hard, and don't let Miss Bean steal all your cake or put frosting on your nose.  :giggles:


----------



## jenny70

Happy Burfday Amen T Kitten!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Ohmygoodness he was so tiny his little collar didn't even fit!! Happy Burfday Amen T Kitten!!


----------



## gazoo

Happy Birthday sweet boy!  Love the itty bitty pictures.  So cute.


----------



## ILuvShopping

awww what a little cutie Amen T. Kittin! happy birthday!




poopsie2 said:


> My cats don't snoodle  Even with the heater on the fritz they don't clump.


mine don't either   sometimes i will say to them (or maybe yell) CUDDLE WITH EACHOTHER DANG IT lol

they did of course do cuddles before i got meeko. i have pictures of 3 of them (dotcom, sunday and shooter) and cuddle together on a chair years ago. but no mores!


----------



## boxermom

Gosh, he was such a cutie! That face just begs for a smooch


----------



## poopsie

Happy Burfday Eamonn


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Happy Burfday Eamonn



Love these - thank you poopsie! Picture number 3 is Teh closest thing to himself at the moment - stupid cake frosting!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Love these - thank you poopsie! Picture number 3 is Teh closest thing to himself at the moment - stupid cake frosting!


----------



## Sez

Awww happy birthday to Eammon! A whole year old!!


----------



## clevercat

Two little blonde squeeees, perfect for a bitterly cold afternoon - 
Tom-Tom, napping next to me (since Solly passed, Tommy has become a real Mama's boy)





and little Livvie, with her Most Precious Possession, a wool ballie.....


----------



## Cindi

Cold here as well. Thanks for sharing the warm fuzzies. They are adorable.


----------



## clevercat

Georgie Boy.....lookit teh widdle paws!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Georgie Boy.....lookit teh widdle paws!
> 
> View attachment 2028745



I recently met a British Shorthair boy (polydactyl at that) that has Georgie's face.  Made me instantly think of you, *Clever*.  Georgie looks quite happy!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Georgie Boy.....lookit teh widdle paws!



Omg!  How cute is he!!  *love*


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> I recently met a British Shorthair boy (polydactyl at that) that has Georgie's face.  Made me instantly think of you, *Clever*.  Georgie looks quite happy!



Oh he is - he loves his cuddles and his food - as long as there's plenty of both, he is happy.
*runs off to count George's fingers and toes*


----------



## poopsie

oh he is just a precious bundle of love!


----------



## clevercat

Georgie has made a snoodle-chum!


----------



## Cindi

That was fast! Welcome home Georgie. You found a great one.


----------



## buzzytoes

Georgie doesn't really look like he wants a snoodle chum LOL


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Georgie doesn't really look like he wants a snoodle chum LOL



I know LOL - Tommy was the same way with Figaro when he was an itteh bitteh kitteh and Figs was a newbie (coming up to a year now!), wouldn't take 'no' for an answer....It's easier all round if they just give up and snoodle.


----------



## gazoo

I love Georgie's face.  Such attitude!


----------



## poopsie

I just love thomissssssss!


----------



## jenny70

So sweet!


----------



## boxermom

Love the snoodle pix! Has it really been a year since Figgy arrived? Wow, time flies.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Love the snoodle pix! Has it really been a year since Figgy arrived? Wow, time flies.



It will be a year on Friday. Figs is now 18 years old. I think we may well need more cake and frosting to celebrate artyhat:


----------



## dusty paws

hai george!!!


----------



## clevercat

No, Person. You are wrong. M-I-S-S B-U-T-T-E-R-B-E-A-N spells George. Is MAI blankie.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> No, Person. You are wrong. M-I-S-S B-U-T-T-E-R-B-E-A-N spells George. Is MAI blankie.



Lol!  So cute!  I don't think he's sharing!


----------



## Cindi

Look at that face! He can have anything he wants. lol


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh no I bet Miss Butterbean is not so happy with Georgie Porgie!!!


----------



## Sez

Haha there are times that Hops has decided that his name is spelled L-A-D-Y P-H-I-L-I-P-P-A...


----------



## clevercat

Something for teh Murphy Fans


----------



## poopsie

lmao!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> lmao!



Ha! he looks like some clappy-happy-dippy-hippy relic from teh 70's.....the 'hat' he is wearing is actually his blankie....


----------



## poopsie

I knew that was a blankie face!


----------



## cats n bags

_Mr. Murphy better watch out.  SOMEONE (like my Mum) might sneak up on him and put a big ol' kiss on that cute widdle schnozz.  :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## buzzytoes

Awwww I want to kiss that little nose.


----------



## boxermom

what a cute nose! Love ya, Murphy!


----------



## clevercat

*^^^ Hay! What about meeeee! Ah have cute paws an' a cute nose!*

Livvie is more like Missy every day.....


----------



## jenny70

^ Adorable!


----------



## Cindi

I need a Phillip fix!!!!    Please?


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


> I need a Phillip fix!!!!    Please?





I was just thinking of Phil myself (somewhat guiltily as I am crushing on Mr Kitty    as well)


----------



## clevercat

Phil fix coming up tomorrow - he is getting over an ulcerated eye (again), so is a bit embarrassed about the state of his eye area.....


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Phil fix coming up tomorrow - he is getting over an ulcerated eye (again), so is a bit embarrassed about the state of his eye area.....


----------



## Cindi

Poor Phillip. We love him no matter his state.


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> *^^^ Hay! What about meeeee! Ah have cute paws an' a cute nose!*
> 
> Livvie is more like Missy every day.....
> 
> View attachment 2037065



this is one of your best kitteh pics ever! Furzy paws and cute nose


----------



## clevercat

Little Livvie, looking all adorable (as usual)...




And, as promised, a Phil Phan Phix....
He is still embarrassed about his poor eye....


----------



## Pussycat1

Aw Phil 

It doesn't look so bad baby. Don't be embarrassed. You're still a handsome chap


----------



## buzzytoes

Aww Philly your poor eye! 

Livvie is adorbs as always.


----------



## poopsie

o h Phil...I just want to snatch him up and cover him with kisses :kiss::kiss:


----------



## ILuvShopping

awww poor phil!

liv is so freaking adorable! I just want to squeeze her!


----------



## leasul2003

Phil, you're a sexy dude regardless of your "war wounds".


----------



## Cindi

Phillip!!!! You are still my cutie pie.    Get better soon sweet boy.


----------



## dusty paws

george you better watch out am comin to the uk in march .. your cuteness might be too much to resist! ..


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> george you better watch out am comin to the uk in march .. your cuteness might be too much to resist! ..



Are you really? To London? Kitteh tea party coming right up!


----------



## clevercat

Phillip health update - so that photo was taken before the daily eye drops and clean up routine (which he hates more than anything in the world). His eye ulcerated really badly this time - bad enough that we thought he might have to have it stitched up (AND have to wear Teh Cone ob Shame)to let it heal. However - vet says it's healing up nicely and this time at least, we won't have to go down that route. He is going to have ongoing flare-ups, poor man, so anyone with any spare smoochies and kisses should send them his way.....


----------



## Sez

Hi Clever, have you tried Lacrilube for poor Phil? Clay had a chronic eye ulcer thanks to being an FCV carrier, and for about 18 months needed daily treatment or it would deteriorate. He had Fucithalmic when it flared up but the vet also put him on Lacrilube. It's an ocular lubricant and just offers some protection to the eye, keeping it moist. It also made him more comfortable when the ulcer had reached the point where it was bothering him. After a number of flare ups I found that if I kept the Lacrilube up all the time Clay stopped getting flare ups and eventually it settled down, in his final months with me I no longer needed to use it.


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> Are you really? To London? Kitteh tea party coming right up!



Yes


----------



## dusty paws

Hugs and smooches to Phil!


----------



## boxermom

Extra smooches and hugs for Phil, poor little guy.


----------



## clevercat

Insert *heavy sigh* here....I sometimes wonder why I bother with the yearly trek to the vet, for vaccine boosters (and I am curious, does everyone here, with a multi-cat family, do this - keep the shots up to date?)....this afternoon, Bear (sorry, *gazoo*!) and Figgy are snotty, sneezing, bunged up boys.....for the second time in less than six months. Last time this happened, it spread to everyone else in days and poor Missy was _really_ ill.... I can't get a repeat prescription of their antibiotic authorised until tomorrow afternoon - which means I can't collect it until Thursday......and trying to keep them confined and out of everyone else's way - our vet tells me that by the time the sneezing starts it's too late. Healing thoughts are needed, please.....


----------



## clevercat

Sez said:


> Hi Clever, have you tried Lacrilube for poor Phil? Clay had a chronic eye ulcer thanks to being an FCV carrier, and for about 18 months needed daily treatment or it would deteriorate. He had Fucithalmic when it flared up but the vet also put him on Lacrilube. It's an ocular lubricant and just offers some protection to the eye, keeping it moist. It also made him more comfortable when the ulcer had reached the point where it was bothering him. After a number of flare ups I found that if I kept the Lacrilube up all the time Clay stopped getting flare ups and eventually it settled down, in his final months with me I no longer needed to use it.



Sez, I missed your post! Phillip is on Viscotears, another reason for him to look at me with hunted, haunted eyes....Poor little man.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Insert *heavy sigh* here....I sometimes wonder why I bother with the yearly trek to the vet, for vaccine boosters (and I am curious, does everyone here, with a multi-cat family, do this - keep the shots up to date?)....this afternoon, Bear (sorry, *gazoo*!) and Figgy are snotty, sneezing, bunged up boys.....for the second time in less than six months. Last time this happened, it spread to everyone else in days and poor Missy was _really_ ill.... I can't get a repeat prescription of their antibiotic authorised until tomorrow afternoon - which means I can't collect it until Thursday......and trying to keep them confined and out of everyone else's way - our vet tells me that by the time the sneezing starts it's too late. Healing thoughts are needed, please.....



 Poor Bear and Figgy!!  

I wonder about this too, Clever.  I hope your pack feels better soon. *healing vibbers dispatched!*


----------



## Cindi

Poor babies. These colds spread so quickly, especially with all the snoodle piles. Hopefully they will recover quickly. I do not keep up with shots for my guys. They are all indoors. They see the vet as needed for any medical problems but as far as Rabies no. I know it is a good practice to have your pet seen every year for at least a check up but I hate to bring them out and into a place where almost every animal that comes in is sick. I know my cats and I am always "checking them out". Anything strange and right to the vet they go. The dogs of course get their shots yearly as they are outside for potty and walks.


----------



## poopsie

Oh noes! 

No shots here. I don't even go in for flu shots. They only go on as needed.

Get well soon, guys. I sure hope it doesn't spread.


----------



## ILuvShopping

i take mine in yearly. have to at least for the rabbies shot because it's required by my city. they send me a bill every year for registration. not sure what they do to you if you don't pay it OR if you don't send in rabbies shot proof.

I used to take all 4 in at once. was just easier. now with just 3 i sort of wish i could get them spread out. but they all need their shots before march as that's when the city registration is due (reg fee is $15 per cat, after due date it's $50)


----------



## boxermom

Healing vibes being sent to you and your tribe.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you, everyone! IDK about continuing with the booster shots - maybe for Missy, Livvie and Tommy, as apparently they are not as resilient as moggies...
All of them are indoor cats....and thank goodness we don't have the rabies issue here - also, the boosters haven't stopped them all getting colds this year.
Of course, Maia-Annabel is snoodled up as close as she can to Bear tonight - determined to catch whatever germs he wants to share...Figgy just sneezed right into Murphy's face....it's going to be a long week.


----------



## jenny70

Lots of healing vibes headed your way!


----------



## ILuvShopping

there's one shot that my vet says the cat only have to get once every 3 years... there is a 3 years rabies shot but apparently that has a tendency to cause cancer so every year it is. 
and now i can't think of the 3rd shot.....  i think they're more for outdoor cats, but nice to have for your indoor cats if you tend to bring new ones in frequently.


----------



## Sez

Mine have flu and enteritis shots each year, as they are indoorsies they don't need the leukaemia jab. Flu and enteritis are sooooo contagious, even if our cats don't go out, we do, and they're really serious illnesses for a unvaccinated cat. Clay lost his sight thanks to calicivirus (before he came to me) and it was the cause of his corneal ulcers. Cat flu can be really nasty (if they're vaccinated it's like a cold, but if they're not it can kill) and FIE carries a high fatality rate.


----------



## clevercat

I've got my own dustbunny! I always put scraps out in a bowl for the foxes - just lately, though, these scraps are disappearing as fast as I put them down. This evening I went out with a second bowl...and there was a little grey tabby waiting (at a safe distance) for waitress service to commence...


----------



## poopsie

Wanna start a pool on how long it takes you to add him to the snoodle pile?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I've got my own dustbunny! I always put scraps out in a bowl for the foxes - just lately, though, these scraps are disappearing as fast as I put them down. This evening I went out with a second bowl...and there was a little grey tabby waiting (at a safe distance) for waitress service to commence...



_I told you I would send you a Dustbunny   if you didn't quit calling me a COOTIE KISSER!  

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## Cindi

I'll start. 6 minutes.  





poopsie2 said:


> Wanna start a pool on how long it takes you to add him to the snoodle pile?


----------



## oscarlilytc

Hi clevercat.  I came across a couple of photos that I thought might be of help the next time you go furniture shopping!


----------



## gazoo

Sez said:


> Mine have flu and enteritis shots each year, as they are indoorsies they don't need the leukaemia jab. Flu and enteritis are sooooo contagious, even if our cats don't go out, we do, and they're really serious illnesses for a unvaccinated cat. Clay lost his sight thanks to calicivirus (before he came to me) and it was the cause of his corneal ulcers. Cat flu can be really nasty (if they're vaccinated it's like a cold, but if they're not it can kill) and FIE carries a high fatality rate.



Wait a minute, cats can catch the flu from humans?


----------



## clevercat

oscarlilytc said:


> Hi clevercat.  I came across a couple of photos that I thought might be of help the next time you go furniture shopping!



Oh, these appeal to me! Neatly stacked kittehs, as opposed to them sprawled al over the place and leaving me sitting on the floor....



gazoo said:


> Wait a minute, cats can catch the flu from humans?



Humans can pick up and transfer germs as they are out and about, but cats can't catch human flu....I think!


Meanwhile.....hhuuuuuuummmmmmm. Teh UK Dustbunny  (BTW the :fox: is going to have to be fast on his paws if he wants a meal around here....). Eating everything possible - I've already put three platefuls down today. Tabby cat is very, very round.....could this be a Mama cat????


----------



## poopsie

could just be one helluva mooch. Is it possible  belongs somewhere in the neighborhood?


----------



## Sez

gazoo said:


> Wait a minute, cats can catch the flu from humans?



No. But we can bring in cat flu germs with us...


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> *could just be one helluva mooch*. Is it possible  belongs somewhere in the neighborhood?



LOL - I hope so - I am hoping this is Billy-Five-Dinners.....s/he (it's dark here - I can't check!) has been hovering each time I have opened the door this evening, but doesn't want to get close to me....


----------



## clevercat

Meanwhile, a little something for *Gazoo*....


----------



## clevercat

MOAR!

Missy, enjoying a spinach and kiwi smoothie....




Georgie Porgie, in pensive mood.....


----------



## boxermom

I luv George's pic.


----------



## gazoo

Gah - Bear makes me want to snuggle him!  He looks like such a warm bowl of love in that picture!  Thank you Clever - you made my day.


----------



## dusty paws

georgie porgie i think i have a crush on you


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Georgie Porgie I DO have a crush on you!


----------



## clevercat

^^^ Georgie Porgie is developing his own Fan Club! 
So, a little  update...... definitely a boy, and neutered. Not a cat I have seen around before, but he looks in pretty good shape. He is either, as *poopsie* said, a skilled mooch, or he is a recent stray.....in any case, he has set up a makeshift home between my recycling bins. He is a sweet little thing - eats whatever is put in front of him, and happy to get a chin scritchie....


----------



## clevercat

A little something for fans of Georgeous....


----------



## gazoo

Love Georgie's pert profile.


----------



## boxermom

^Me too, gazoo! His widdle nose is so cute.


----------



## Cindi

Awwwww. Georgie is adorable.


----------



## leasul2003

I want to kiss that little nose.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Georgie I just love that pert little grumpy squinchy face!!!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Oh Georgie I just love that pert little grumpy squinchy face!!!



Hay! Who are you calling grumpy????
This mai smiley face!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Hay! Who are you calling grumpy????
> This mai smiley face!
> 
> View attachment 2049929



Oops...It looks like Grumpy Cat has competition...


----------



## gazoo

I love Georgie's "one is NOT amused" glares.


----------



## ILuvShopping

georgie is so adorable!


----------



## boxermom

Yes, this looks like Georgie is not amused by the picture-taking. He's thinkin' about somethin'--not sure what!


----------



## clevercat

Would anyone like a few little Grumpy Monday peektures from Teh Grouchy One?


----------



## Cindi

Me!!!!ME!!!!!!!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Would anyone like a few little Grumpy Monday peektures from Teh Grouchy One?



Oooh Oooh!  ME! ME! ME!  Omergawd - yes please!  Anything to end this long chore-filled Monday in a smile!


----------



## clevercat

Here you go, George fans....









*ahem* clears throat....




Nobodies knoes teh trubbles ai'b seen.....


----------



## Cindi

LOL. I'm in love...   Georgie would you be my Valentine?


----------



## poopsie

ZOMG that is priceless


----------



## gazoo

He looks like cupcake icing in the first one!!  How do he and Bear get along, Clever?


----------



## boxermom

His facial expressions are priceless! And it does look like a kitteh cupcake with Georgie on top.


----------



## buzzytoes

Is Georgie a talker??? Or just a singer? That just makes me love him all the more.


----------



## leasul2003

I'm going to need you to send me your home address so I can come kittynap ... er I mean... visit Georgie.


----------



## ILuvShopping

HAHA, it does look like a cupcake!
I just want to squeeze his little face!!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> LOL. I'm in love...   Georgie would you be my Valentine?



Yes, ai will be your Balentimes....Mwah!





gazoo said:


> He looks like cupcake icing in the first one!!  How do he and Bear get along, Clever?



They have each other set on 'ignore'  - I don't think theyhave ever interacted....




buzzytoes said:


> Is Georgie a talker??? Or just a singer? That just makes me love him all the more.



Georgie is a squawker!


----------



## poopsie

Georgie Porgie puddin pot pie


----------



## Cindi

:kiss:






clevercat said:


> Yes, ai will be your Balentimes....Mwah!
> View attachment 2051806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have each other set on 'ignore'  - I don't think theyhave ever interacted....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Georgie is a squawker!


----------



## clevercat

Georgie Porgie has a shocking cold. Being a Grumpy Gus, he is walking up to everyone and sneezing right in their faces....*sigh* I am so glad I just picked up a shedload of antibiotics.
Have to say (and somewhat surprised by this),he is the easiest cat in the world when it comes to pilling - open his mouth, throw a pill down his throat and ta-da! Done.


----------



## gazoo

^ He has to show his superiority.  I can just hear his inner monologue now, "Pills?  Puhleeeze, what is the fuss about? I OWN pills!"  

Georgie - please get better quickly and make sure you don't sneeze on studly Bear.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> ^ He has to show his superiority.  I can just hear his inner monologue now,* "Pills?  Puhleeeze, what is the fuss about? I OWN pills!"
> *
> Georgie - please get better quickly and make sure you don't sneeze on studly Bear.



Oh *gazoo*, thank you - that made me laugh!
Studly Bear was the one who passed his germiness to George.....goodness knows how when they are never near each other.....


----------



## buzzytoes

How thoughtful of Georgie Porgie to share his germs with everyone. He is just trying to prove he is not so grumpy as his face appears.


----------



## clevercat

So there I was, taking a peekture of Norton, when,* 'Oh hallo Purrs Forum ladies! Is me! Amen T Kittin! Out ob teh way, Uncle Norton, teh ladies want ME!'*


----------



## gazoo

^^ AW!  Love that shot.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> So there I was, taking a peekture of Norton, when, 'Oh hallo Purrs Forum ladies! Is me! Amen T Kittin! Out ob teh way, Uncle Norton, teh ladies want ME!'



So cute!


----------



## boxermom

that's adorable. Amen T. Kittin has grown so much!


----------



## poopsie

Photo Bomb!!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Photo Bomb!!!!!!



LOL! Eammes is such an attention junkie...


----------



## poopsie

I get lots of shots like that when I am trying to photograph things for Ebay.


----------



## boxermom

^Yes, I posted a bag for sale and afterwards noticed a dog on the left side of the pic.


----------



## madamefifi

clevercat said:


> So there I was, taking a peekture of Norton, when, 'Oh hallo Purrs Forum ladies! Is me! Amen T Kittin! Out ob teh way, Uncle Norton, teh ladies want ME!'



Ha! Best photo bomb ever!


----------



## clevercat

It's soooo cold here and teh heated bed is much in demand....last night's geezer line-up.....


----------



## boxermom

Well, of course!  Us folks with older bones need teh warm bed!  What cuties


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> It's soooo cold here and teh heated bed is much in demand....last night's geezer line-up.....
> 
> View attachment 2065006


----------



## Cindi

I'm a geezer, I want to join in the snoodle!!!


----------



## poopsie

Me too!!!!

My cats will. not. snoodle.


----------



## clevercat

Photos for the Phil Phan Club....







Oh gosh that first one is ENORMOUS!


----------



## Cindi

Such a lovey face! I wanna smooch him.


----------



## poopsie

PHIL!!!!!! Lookin good there buddy! :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## leasul2003

Oh Phil, I have a girl I'd like to hook you up with. She's a svelte 16 year old with grey and tan long hair. If you would be interested, I would love to have you as my son-in-law.


----------



## cats n bags

:cry: What about Murphy's Fan club?  

We need luvins too.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> :cry: What about Murphy's Fan club?
> 
> We need luvins too.



Murphy teh Maniac photos coming up a little later. He's just been told off for attacking my arm so badly I look as though I've been self harming with a selection of razor blades.....he is now sitting with his back turned defiantly towards me and is sulking furiously.


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> Oh Phil, I have a girl I'd like to hook you up with. She's a svelte 16 year old with grey and tan long hair. If you would be interested, I would love to have you as my son-in-law.



I can has cougar, Mummy? Phil is only nine....  
Perhaps we could see a photo of my potential daughter-in-law?


----------



## leasul2003

clevercat said:


> I can has cougar, Mummy? Phil is only nine....
> Perhaps we could see a photo of my potential daughter-in-law?



Hi there, stud!

I'm sure Shelby would be very happy to have him as a boy toy.


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> Hi there, stud!
> 
> I'm sure Shelby would be very happy to have him as a boy toy.



Ooh what a beautiful girl! Lookit those colours - and those eyes!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Murphy teh Maniac photos coming up a little later. He's just been told off for attacking my arm so badly I look as though I've been self harming with a selection of razor blades.....he is now sitting with his back turned defiantly towards me and is sulking furiously.



  I hope you are OK  

 Murphy


----------



## madamefifi

clevercat said:


> Murphy teh Maniac photos coming up a little later. He's just been told off for attacking my arm so badly I look as though I've been self harming with a selection of razor blades.....he is now sitting with his back turned defiantly towards me and is sulking furiously.



I feel your pain, literally--Henrietta Jean is in an exceptionally bitey-and-clawy mood this afternoon and has chosen me as her target, after assaults on the other Kittehs have proved unsatisfactory.


----------



## leasul2003

clevercat said:


> Ooh what a beautiful girl! Lookit those colours - and those eyes!



Thank you. She's knows that she's cute and uses it to her advantage to get what she wants.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Shelby is a gorgeous girl. No way is she 16!!


----------



## leasul2003

buzzytoes said:


> Oh Shelby is a gorgeous girl. No way is she 16!!



She'll be 17 in June. Our new vet was shocked that she was that old too.


----------



## boxermom

Murphy--bad boy!!

 He did what my dil's mom's cat did to me every time we visited. The cat would sidle up and purr, jump into my lap and want to be petted, then in a flash would dig her claws into my arms and legs (through the pants fabric of course) till she drew blood. It was a female Jekyll and Hyde imposter. Which is worse--teeth or claws?


----------



## tangowithme

leasul2003 said:


> She'll be 17 in June. Our new vet was shocked that she was that old too.



Mosche the cat will be 19 soon. He's the boss, Chief Inspector of the household. Whenever a handyman does work around here, never mind if it involves a power drill and lots of noise, Mosche will not move. He needs to see what's going on.


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> I feel your pain, literally--Henrietta Jean is in an exceptionally bitey-and-clawy mood this afternoon and has chosen me as her target, after assaults on the other Kittehs have proved unsatisfactory.



Maybe something in the air yesterday? Even Maia-Annabel and Olivia were in bitey moods yesterday.....
Although I find it hard to believe that the picture of innocence that is Henrietta Jean could behave like that!



boxermom said:


> Murphy--bad boy!!
> 
> He did what my dil's mom's cat did to me every time we visited. The cat would sidle up and purr, jump into my lap and want to be petted, then in a flash would dig her claws into my arms and legs (through the pants fabric of course) till she drew blood. It was a female Jekyll and Hyde imposter. Which is worse--teeth or claws?



Yep - Murphy to a 'T'...as for teeth or claws, in Murph's case they are equally lethal. The day after I adopted him, he bit me so hard that I had a huuuuge bruise for the next fortnight....almost four years on, nothing much has changed. Apparently the price I have to pay for having such a handsome young man in my life....


----------



## leasul2003

Those are just some really vicious love bites.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> :cry: What about Murphy's Fan club?
> 
> We need luvins too.



Here you go....Murphy teh Maniac. Oh, and a little somethin'-somethin' for nearly everyone else, too!




Gerbil, looking all kittiny!




Matilda, looking all sneaky....




Norton, looking all come-hithery




And Missy, looking all - well, looking just as cyoot as always, snoodling with her papa!


----------



## Cindi

Awwwwwwww.....I just love your fur kids.


----------



## clevercat

And for the Bear'n'George fan club members.....


----------



## Cindi

OMG Georgie... LOL   too cute


----------



## boxermom

Cute overload! Murphy is cute as teh debil   They all are wonderful and lucky.


----------



## cats n bags

This is the best Monday EVAR!  Murphy Monday   







_p.s. I think he's looking at me..._


----------



## clevercat

^^^ oh thank you! I'm so lucky to have them - even the ebil one, Murphy, has his moments.
Remember my dust bunny? I haven't seen him in days. Then this evenng I went out to throw some bits in to the recycling bins - and dust bunny shot into the hallway as I opened the door! I was so happy to see him. He's met Norton, George, Tommy, Amen T Kittin and Murphi - they all shot off the sofa to greet him. No growling or punch ups. He is back outside for now, and has had FOUR bowls of food....
He told me his name - Norris. I have a very blurred peekture, if anyone is interested?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> This is the best Monday EVAR!  Murphy Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _p.s. I think he's looking at me..._



Want to swap?:devil:


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Want to swap?:devil:



You want two?


----------



## dusty paws

LOVE!!! george porgie you are itchin to come home with me   you can be rosie's gf


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> You want two?



One just isn't enough....


----------



## poopsie

I want to see Norris da Mooch!


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> LOVE!!! george porgie you are itchin to come home with me   you can be rosie's gf



Hmmm...well he DOES like to kiss Teh girls....


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I want to see Norris da Mooch!



Coming right up!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## buzzytoes

Wait really?? Did you just ask if we WANT to see pics??? What a silly question!!


----------



## jenny70

Let's see Norris!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Coming right up!





:snack:


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Wait really?? Did you just ask if we WANT to see pics??? What a silly question!!



I know, right? LOL....Anyhoo - here, making his Purrs forum debut, is Norris T Mooch.

This one somehow makes me think of the Blair Witch Project...




This is bowl number 6 - yep, he has scoffed six bowls of food this evening. Hmm. Does 'he' look pregnant? I wouldn't make a mistake about that...would I??







Finally (for now!) - a little peekture of a fluffy blond angel - Thomisssss and his baby pink nose.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Thomisssss you are so pretty!!!

Norris does look a little fluffy around the midsection.....


----------



## poopsie

well, have you been able to get a peek under the tail? Norris wouldn't lie about his name..........................would he?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> well, have you been able to get a peek under the tail? Norris wouldn't lie about his name..........................would he?



I hope I didn't mishear - perhaps (s)he said Doris! I did peek, but as the only time I really get to spend with him/her, it's night time and dark, maybe I made a mistake. The belly area feels kinds of 'firm', not like the squidgy guts on certain members of this kitteh family....


----------



## poopsie

maybe it is all muscle


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> maybe it is all muscle



Hmm. He's not exactly the lean'n'mean type....I don't know the first thing about pregnant kittehs - anyone here know what I should be looking for? Aside from teh obvious, I mean....
I am going to invite Norris to spend the night in the bedsit bathroom, I think. It's freezing outside tonight.....each time I've been out with more food, he's been curled up in the porch....


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Hmm. He's not exactly the lean'n'mean type....I don't know the first thing about pregnant kittehs - anyone here know what I should be looking for? Aside from teh obvious, I mean....
> I am going to invite Norris to spend the night in the bedsit bathroom, I think. It's freezing outside tonight.....each time I've been out with more food, he's been curled up in the porch....




Usually the nipples are a bit enlarged and if she is far enough along you can see the kittens moving about in her belly. 
I had a 'donated' cat that was impossible to tell. Every other day she would look different. It was weird. She ended up only having one kitten.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Usually the nipples are a bit enlarged and if she is far enough along you can see the kittens moving about in her belly.
> I had a 'donated' cat that was impossible to tell. Every other day she would look different. It was weird. She ended up only having one kitten.



Thank you poopsie! *runs off to check Norris's undercarriage*


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Thank you poopsie! *runs off to check Norris's undercarriage*





Take a peek under the tail while you're there!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Take a peek under the tail while you're there!



Norris has now disappeared again *sigh*


----------



## buzzytoes

I do believe they tend to be more firm when prego as well. I have only ever had one prego kitty and she was a tiny little thing so it was very obvious when she was prego. Hopefully Doris, I mean Norris, will reappear before bed time!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## Cindi

A firm tummy could also be worms. Just FYI    If he is living outside there is a good chance he does have worms. If you are able to feed him maybe you could get a dose of wormer in him.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> A firm tummy could also be worms. Just FYI    If he is living outside there is a good chance he does have worms. If you are able to feed him maybe you could get a dose of wormer in him.



And it would explain the voracious appetite too, wouldn't it? I'll include a worming pill in tomorrow's meal(s). Thank you Cindi!


----------



## Cindi

Unfortunately yes, that would explain it. It is really great that you will be able to treat him however. He came to mooch at the right doorstep. 





clevercat said:


> And it would explain the voracious appetite too, wouldn't it? I'll include a worming pill in tomorrow's meal(s). Thank you Cindi!


----------



## buzzytoes

Hope it is just worms! I would hate to think of mystery kittens floating around out there.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Hope it is just worms! I would hate to think of mystery kittens floating around out there.



Me too, but if Norris is pregnant I'll take her in and look after the kittens.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh I know you would Clever! She will have landed with her paws in the butter if that is in fact the case!


----------



## clevercat

Norris is very definitely a boy. I managed to oversleep this morning, so himself was waiting out in the porch and being very vocal about the lack of punctuality from his waitress. We had the usual pre-meal scritchies and I got a good look under the tail. Not only is Norris a boy, he is a boy who possesses a full set of peanuts IYKWIM...
I've wormed him and now need to work out what to do next...I mean if he DOES have a home and one evening reappears sans peanuts....on the other hand,his people shouldn't be so irresponsible. Ideas and thoughts, anyone?


----------



## cats n bags

What are the laws about pets like in your area?  Would you get in trouble for TNR'ing him?  If Norris isn't the last of an endangered species, he certainly isn't needed in the gene pool.

It is possible that his people might not notice if he went missing for an overnight, and then came back repaired.  If you snatch him out of your own yard, it wouldn't be like you broke into someone's house and stole their prized show cat.


----------



## poopsie

If he doesn't have a collar or a chip how would you be supposed to know that he had people? They certainly aren't watching out for his welfare if they are letting him run around with a belly full of worms and a set of peanuts


----------



## buzzytoes

I say if you can afford it, TNR that boy. I don't think he has people because, if he did, why would he be hanging out at your doorstep at all hours of the day and night?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> If he doesn't have a collar or a chip how would you be supposed to know that he had people? They certainly aren't watching out for his welfare if they are letting him run around with a belly full of worms and a set of peanuts



Exactly - no wonder he wants to move in. Given that he has the full set of peanuts, I wonder if he has strayed. I'm going to call around the local vets tomorrow to see if anyone has lost their cat before I do anything else.
He is such a sweetie, reminds me very much of my little Lupe (RIP) - I am hoping he has chosen to move in with us furever. Funny, I'd really miss him if he wasn't around.....


----------



## poopsie

LOL-----apparently that neon light is on above your house. The one only animals can see


----------



## dmbfiredancer

Clever, what you're doing for these cats is amazing - the world would be a better place if there were more people like you in it. 

Now, ladies, don't talk too loud about snippin' the peanuts, or Norris may run far, far away. You noes takin' my peanuts, Clever.


----------



## cats n bags

It's not a neon light.  It's a little mark by the back fence that says, nice lady, will feed but wants balls in return.


----------



## buzzytoes

cats n bags said:


> It's not a neon light.  It's a little mark by the back fence that says, nice lady, will feed but wants balls in return.


----------



## Cindi

OMG  





cats n bags said:


> It's not a neon light.  It's a little mark by the back fence that says, nice lady, will feed but wants balls in return.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> It's not a neon light.  It's a little mark by the back fence that says, nice lady, will feed but wants balls in return.



Bwahahahahaha 
I think Norris would think that's a pretty good exchange. He _loves_ his food.


----------



## clevercat

dmbfiredancer said:


> Clever, what you're doing for these cats is amazing - the world would be a better place if there were more people like you in it.
> 
> Now, ladies, don't talk too loud about snippin' the peanuts, or Norris may run far, far away. You noes takin' my peanuts, Clever.



Aww, thank you. Yep - he is not going to be too happy the day he is bundled into that carrier....still, I am pretty sure a large dish of chicken and a packet of frozen peas (to sit on) will help him forget...


----------



## dmbfiredancer

I'm pretty sure that will soothe the pain! As will having tons of new friends to cuddle with. He sure hit the life jackpot wandering into your yard! Soon he's going to spread the word and you'll have a lineup at your back door for scritches and dinner.


----------



## clevercat

Five bowls of teh gushy fud and a bowl of Iams biscuits and the boy is STILL hungry. Any harm in me giving him another worm tablet tomorrow?
I know I have already mentioned this several times, but he is adorable. I am completely smitten. The money I was saving towards a Bal bag? Going on Norris's bloods (can't be too careful) and neutering. I will never be rich.....but it's so worth it.


----------



## poopsie

Looks like love came knocking (or maybe in this case meowing) at your door


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umt_7jXfFfA


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Looks like love came knocking (or maybe in this case meowing) at your door
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umt_7jXfFfA



Rats I can't load the movie


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Rats I can't load the movie



It is Davy Jones and the Monkees When Love Comes Knockin (At Your Door)


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> It is Davy Jones and the Monkees When Love Comes Knockin (At Your Door)



Ooh - love Teh Monkees!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Ooh - love Teh Monkees!





can't believe that is almost a year since we lost Davy


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> can't believe that is almost a year since we lost Davy



Just yesterday, I was thinking about that. GMTA!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Just yesterday, I was thinking about that. GMTA!




Indeed! :giggles:


----------



## clevercat

I will noes smile for teh camrah, person 




Norris spent a little while exploring the hallway and baffroom of his Furever (I hope) Home today....Here he is, making teh grand entrance.


----------



## buzzytoes

Love me some Georgie Porgie. 

Norris looks like a rather young man - any idea how old he is?


----------



## dusty paws

oh hai georgie and norris!


----------



## ILuvShopping

georgie looks so squishable! (or squeezable?)


----------



## jenny70

Those paws on Georgie are HUGE!  Lol!  He's so cute!
Hi little Norris! What do you think do far of your new digs?


----------



## leasul2003

Mommy, can I has 3 boifrenz? I like Murphy, Georgie and Phil. I don't haz to chooze do I?


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> Mommy, can I has 3 boifrenz? I like Murphy, Georgie and Phil. I don't haz to chooze do I?



Of course you don't, sweetie! They would be very proud to be your boy toys


----------



## dmbfiredancer

OH hai Georgie and Norris! Norris, how are you liking your new home? I've heard if you're nice, the hoomin will share lunch meats with you.


----------



## clevercat

A ittle Sunday squee for *Gazoo*....





And here's Noggin - in total kitteh bliss yesterday. Not only did he have the heated bed to himself (usually he has to share with fidget-pants Figaro) but he had the remains of his favourite cheese spread, all to himself.....nomnomnom.
In five weeks and four days, Noggy-man will be twenty years old!


----------



## Cindi

I love how wonderfully spoiled your babies are. Good morning pretty boys.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> A ittle Sunday squee for *Gazoo*....
> 
> View attachment 2081629
> 
> 
> 
> And here's Noggin - in total kitteh bliss yesterday. Not only did he have the heated bed to himself (usually he has to share with fidget-pants Figaro) but he had the remains of his favourite cheese spread, all to himself.....nomnomnom.
> In five weeks and four days, Noggy-man will be twenty years old!
> 
> View attachment 2081630
> 
> 
> View attachment 2081631



Aw - thank you Clever.  This totally made me grin, look at his lazy, sexy self.  He's my screen saver today.


----------



## clevercat

Georgie Porgie.....




Giving Grumpy Cat a run for her money


----------



## dusty paws

Georgie!


----------



## gazoo

Georgie has that Clint Eastwood squint down!


----------



## dmbfiredancer

Oh HAI Georgie!!


----------



## clevercat

Oh I hate this part of being a cat mummy. I think Matilda is leaving me. She hasn't eaten since Saturday morning, hasn't moved since last night (I had to carry her to bed so she could sleep on the pillow next to me - her favourite position)....we have the vet appointment this evening.
Prayers please, for a miracle - or a peaceful passing.


----------



## cats n bags

I am so sorry to hear this.  I'll keep Matilda and her family in my thoughts today.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I am so sorry to hear this.  I'll keep Matilda and her family in my thoughts today.



She's just eaten something! A few spoonfuls of AD and a fingertip full of teh cheese spread. Her first food in days. If she keeps it down I'll postpone the vet visit.....fingers, paws and claws crossed....


----------



## gazoo

Come on Matilda!  You can rally!  *vibes vibbing*


----------



## Cindi

Oh I hate this. Keep eating sweet girl. It is not time for you to leave just yet. Sending healing thoughts her way.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Oh I hate this. Keep eating sweet girl. It is not time for you to leave just yet. Sending healing thoughts her way.



Thank you - it's funny she will only eat if I feed her by hand, otherwise she isn't interested....good news is, it's stayed down and I've postponed the appointment.
I can't bear to lose her - it's too soon (oh it'll always be too soon) after Solly left....


----------



## dusty paws

come on pretty lady - you can pull through!


----------



## poopsie

Oh geez I am so sorry to hear that Matilda is feeling poorly. We will be keeping our fingers and paws crossed here, hoping she makes a full recovery.


----------



## jenny70

Fingers and paws crossed here too!  Hang in there Matilda!


----------



## Sez

sending good vibes to Matilda. Hang in there girl!


----------



## Lush Life

You can do it Tildy--just eat for Mama!


----------



## leasul2003

Definitely sending good vibes your way.


----------



## boxermom

Sending prayers to you and Matilda. You are right--it's always too soon.


----------



## dmbfiredancer

Thoughts are with you and Matilda, I'm glad she's eating something at least! It's always too soon for them to leave you, but I'm hoping it's not her time yet.


----------



## gazoo

How is Matilda doing, Clever?


----------



## Cindi

Yes, please do update us on the sweet girl. Fingers and paws still crossed here.


----------



## clevercat

I am on my way back from a meeting in Belfast - I hated leaving her this morning (this has felt like longest work day ever) but Matilda made her own way to bed with me last night and she ate some more AD this mornng before settling down on the radiator bed. Cat sitter said Tilly ate quite a lot of AD tonight (helped by Thomisss, who loves the stuff) soi am hopng that's an encouraging sign. Thank you for the good thoughts and prayers - please keep them coming!
Cat sitter also mentioned Norris, waiting as usual for supper...I had pre-warned her so he didn't mss out on dinner!


----------



## poopsie

I  your lovely cat sitter

Glad to hear that Matilda is feeling a bit more herself


----------



## buzzytoes

Glad to hear Tilly seems to be feeling better!


----------



## jenny70

Yay Matilda!


----------



## gazoo

YAY!  This is positive news indeed.  GO MATILDA!


----------



## Cindi

SO happy to hear the good news!


----------



## clevercat

Well, although she is not eating very much, Miss Matilda seems a lot brighter. I'll buy her some toonna and chicken, see if that helps her eating - and I'll postpone her vet trip again. So, so relieved.
Norris came in for a while - I wasn't home until after midnight and he was in the porch (this morning he was still there, so I think - regardless of whether he has people - he has chosen his home), he came in for an extra dinner and a bowl of biccies before askibg to go back out. He's very calm with the other cats - George, forgetting that HE was a new boy not so long ago, let the side down by bopping Norris on the nose.....
The next fortnight is horrible, work-wise, but after that I will need to arrange Norris's peanuts appointment and work on getting him to move in properly.


----------



## poopsie

and how is herself today?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> and how is herself today?



Well, she had a good night, even came out into the kitchen for breakfast (not that she ate much...). This evening - not so good. Didn't want her AD. Finally got her to eat some ham and a little cheese spread, and she's now asleep again. *sigh*. I am hoping this is just some kind of bug. She seems fine in herself - I could just do with her getting her appetite back.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Well, she had a good night, even came out into the kitchen for breakfast (not that she ate much...). This evening - not so good. Didn't want her AD. Finally got her to eat some ham and a little cheese spread, and she's now asleep again. *sigh*. I am hoping this is just some kind of bug. She seems fine in herself - I could just do with her getting her appetite back.





I intersperse canned mackerel with the toooona. Yes, some of my cats will occasionally turn their noses up at tooooona. Also some chicken livers----they just slide right down. Gross, I know.
Continued good wishes for her


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I intersperse canned mackerel with the toooona. Yes, some of my cats will occasionally turn their noses up at tooooona. Also some chicken livers----they just slide right down. Gross, I know.
> Continued good wishes for her



Thank you poopsie. I'm looking across at her now and she is draped over the radiator bed, fast asleep. Ooh chicken livers. I bought some once and nearly yarked when I opened the carton. Eww gross. So - do you just stick them on kitteh's plate or do you have to cut them up (I don't think my stomach is strong enough)?


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Thank you poopsie. I'm looking across at her now and she is draped over the radiator bed, fast asleep. Ooh chicken livers. I bought some once and nearly yarked when I opened the carton. Eww gross. So - do you just stick them on kitteh's plate or do you have to cut them up (I don't think my stomach is strong enough)?




yeah............they are nasty.     I just give them a few slices and put them in a little bowl/dish. They don't always work, but at least they aren't expensive.


----------



## boxermom

Some of us monitor our pets so closely that we make ourselves sick over every symptom we notice. They way you pick up on everything with your kittehs reminds me of how dh and I are with our dogs. The vets have even said we find every tiny bump or hear every odd sound they make when many people don't notice those things at all until it's a big deal.

I hope it's just a temporary bug, too, and that she's really going to be ok.


----------



## dmbfiredancer

I hope it's just a bug and Matilda will be back to her usual self soon! You're such a great cat-mom to her, I'm sure she appreciates it. I'm sending eating thoughts to her right now!


----------



## oscarlilytc

Go Matilda!

One thing I used to do to tempt my old cat when he really wasn't eating much was to poach a chicken fillet in a little bit of water until very tender and then really finely shred the meat and serve it in the poaching liquid, like a soup.  He found it easier to eat this and also preferred it very slightly warm or room temp (rather that from the fridge).  He would also lap up all the liquid which was great for his water intake too.

Also, I don't know if this is available in the UK, but my mum swears by this for her ancient, blind, toothless girl when she goes off her food.

https://www.purina.com.au/broths-free-sample

Once again, it is the soupy, liquid thing she seems to like!

Good luck.


----------



## boxermom

oscarlilytc said:


> Go Matilda!
> 
> One thing I used to do to tempt my old cat when he really wasn't eating much was to poach a chicken fillet in a little bit of water until very tender and then really finely shred the meat and serve it in the poaching liquid, like a soup.  He found it easier to eat this and also preferred it very slightly warm or room temp (rather that from the fridge).  He would also lap up all the liquid which was great for his water intake too.
> 
> Also, I don't know if this is available in the UK, but my mum swears by this for her ancient, blind, toothless girl when she goes off her food.
> 
> https://www.purina.com.au/broths-free-sample
> 
> Once again, it is the soupy, liquid thing she seems to like!
> 
> Good luck.



We've done this for our dogs when they were very ill or old. It will tempt almost any animal to eat.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Some of us monitor our pets so closely that we make ourselves sick over every symptom we notice. They way you pick up on everything with your kittehs reminds me of how dh and I are with our dogs. The vets have even said we find every tiny bump or hear every odd sound they make when many people don't notice those things at all until it's a big deal.
> 
> I hope it's just a temporary bug, too, and that she's really going to be ok.



Oh, that's definitely me - I notice EVERYTHING....
IDK - she still isn't eating properly - nothing at all this morning, until I fed her by hand, and only a little then. Tonight I gave her some mackerel and was so happy when she ate by herself....but then she stopped and went back to her bed. We'll go to the vet tomorrow and if it's her time....well I've tried to make her happy and in her last days she's been pampered and had lots of snuggles. Matilda's person went to the Bridge last year - I think perhaps she is standing at the gates waiting for her girl....


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Oh, that's definitely me - I notice EVERYTHING....
> IDK - she still isn't eating properly - nothing at all this morning, until I fed her by hand, and only a little then. Tonight I gave her some mackerel and was so happy when she ate by herself....but then she stopped and went back to her bed. We'll go to the vet tomorrow and if it's her time....well I've tried to make her happy and in her last days she's been pampered and had lots of snuggles. Matilda's person went to the Bridge last year - I think perhaps she is standing at the gates waiting for her girl....





And I am sure that she would be the first to thank you for the loving care you have given Matilda. 
lots of hugs to you both


----------



## buzzytoes

Maybe she just misses her person. I wish there was a way to tell what really goes on inside their heads. I do hope Miss Tildy sticks around for awhile longer.


----------



## dmbfiredancer

Lots of hugs to you and Miss Matilda, clever. You're giving all of your companions such a wonderful life.


----------



## clevercat

I had to let little Tilly go this evening...it was time. I just knew there was something wrong and I was right - she had a mass of tumours. I am glad - if that's the right word - that I made the decision today, before she started to suffer. But I am a mess tonight - it never gets any easier, and it's only two months since Solly passed.You were loved, Matilda.


----------



## cats n bags

I'm so sorry about the old girl.  She knew she was loved, and I'm sure she loved you and spending her final days with all of you.

Play hard at the bridge Matilda.


----------



## Lush Life

I am so sorry CC.  

RIP Tilly, and play hard at the Bridge.


----------



## jenny70

Oh, I'm so sorry Clever. Hugs to you.


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry, Clever. You have to always trust your instincts. You know your babies better than anyone. I'm so sorry she had to leave you but you gave her a wonderful life. She knew she was loved. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## poopsie

I am so sorry that Tilly has left you.  Your loving care of her must have eased her mum's mind as she waited for her girl to arrive. 


...........and the course of a lifetime runs over and over again

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Pa5H_4lBXs


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Clever I'm so sorry  I am glad she didn't have to suffer.


----------



## dmbfiredancer

Oh Clever, I'm sorry, there's nothing harder than having to let a pet go. You gave her a wonderful life while she was with you, and she knew how loved she was. Huge hugs to you.


----------



## boxermom

I'm really sorry, clever. But I don't doubt that it was the kindest, most loving thing to do for Tilly. She is with her person at the Bridge and will be waiting along with Solly and others for you (many, many years in the future).

Go in peace, Tilly.

((hugs)), clever.


----------



## buzzytoes

Just something to think about but maybe this is why Norris has shown up.


----------



## gazoo

:cry:

Thinking of you, *Clever.  *


----------



## ILuvShopping

I'm so sorry Clever


----------



## leasul2003

It's so very sad to lose a loved one. ((Big hugs))


----------



## clevercat

Thank you everyone. I know it was the right thing to do, even if it doesn't make it any easier....I can always find a way to blame myself, that there must've been something else I could've done to prevent this. 
On Friday night, little Livvie plonked herself in Matilda's nap place on the pillow next to me and spent the night there....yesterday, Gerbil (who is a cat's cat - doesn't go in for much human interaction) got up into my lap - and stayed there for hours, snoodled into me....
And on Friday morning, the charity emailed me to ask if I would foster a ginger stray who is in desperate need of a safe home....


----------



## boxermom

^cats must be very intuitive. And the timing of the rescue agency asking you for help........you have the best, safest place ever for a cat who needs a home.


----------



## dusty paws

oh clever i'm so sorry for your loss. thinking of you today.


----------



## jenny70

boxermom said:


> ^cats must be very intuitive. And the timing of the rescue agency asking you for help........you have the best, safest place ever for a cat who needs a home.



+1!


----------



## Cindi

Just as you are tuned into your cats they are tuned into you and know when you are hurting. I'm glad you are getting plenty of kitty snuggles. The timing on the rescue seems too perfect to be coincidence. I can't wait to meet the new ginger kitty.


----------



## madamefifi

Oh, so sad! Goodbye Matilda, you are a very fortunate girl to have had such a loving home and peaceful end to your life.


----------



## oscarlilytc

I'm so sorry for your loss.  It doesn't matter how old, or how sick they are, it never gets any easier to say goodbye.


----------



## clevercat

Friday squees.......




Mummy, why is that picture so tiny?






Lastly, Figgy doing his best inpression of Grumpy Cat...


----------



## Cindi

Good morning beautiful boys!!!!  Such a nice start to my Friday.


----------



## cats n bags

Murphy!!!!


----------



## jenny70

Look at those handsome boys!


----------



## clevercat

Just given everyone their dinner. Foster Grant was bellyaching loudly and at length that he was still hungry, so I gave him a second helping. Big, big mistake. He scoffed the lot, then raced to the top of the cat tree, where he yarked the lot....right onto Mini Bean, as she stood underneath..... *sigh*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Just given everyone their dinner. Foster Grant was bellyaching loudly and at length that he was still hungry, so I gave him a second helping. Big, big mistake. He scoffed the lot, then raced to the top of the cat tree, where he yarked the lot....right onto Mini Bean, as she stood underneath..... *sigh*



Some days yer the pigeon, some days yer the statue...

I hope the rest of the weekend goes better for everyone.

How is your little dustbunny?


----------



## Cindi

Sorry, that is not at all funny. I don't suppose you got a pic of Mini Bean's reaction?  Sorry again. Not funny. 






clevercat said:


> Just given everyone their dinner. Foster Grant was bellyaching loudly and at length that he was still hungry, so I gave him a second helping. Big, big mistake. He scoffed the lot, then raced to the top of the cat tree, where he yarked the lot....right onto Mini Bean, as she stood underneath..... *sigh*


----------



## clevercat

^^^^ Oh, Mini Bean was delighted! *Mama, Mama! LOOK! It's rainin' noms!*


----------



## cats n bags

Hot Lunch  :ba-dump-ba-dump:


----------



## oggers86

clevercat said:


> Just given everyone their dinner. Foster Grant was bellyaching loudly and at length that he was still hungry, so I gave him a second helping. Big, big mistake. He scoffed the lot, then raced to the top of the cat tree, where he yarked the lot....right onto Mini Bean, as she stood underneath..... *sigh*



Lol!!! Poor little Livvy but I would pay to see that!!!

Did she need a bath?


----------



## buzzytoes

Gross and yet hilarious. Why do cats do this to themselves?? Diablo just did it on Wednesday. Ate up his dinner then promptly yakked it on the floor. Luckily it was on the tile floor so I just turned my back while one of the dogs ate it up. So gross but hey it did the trick.


----------



## poopsie

PHIL!!!!!!!! 

I just love him to bits 

gave him a new look.............what do you think?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> PHIL!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just love him to bits
> 
> gave him a new look.............what do you think?



Love it! Distinguished, or what!


----------



## Cindi

Ok, That's nasty. lol   I guess that's what I get for laughing about it. 






clevercat said:


> ^^^^ Oh, Mini Bean was delighted! *Mama, Mama! LOOK! It's rainin' noms!*


----------



## poopsie

Little Poopsie used to do that. She would scarf n barf frequently. Usually after she had jumped up on the counter above the other still feeding kittehs.


----------



## clevercat

We never heard another thing from the person who was so desperate to give up the ginger cat - ths has now happened to me three times. People contact the charity, threatening dire consequences for poor cat unless a home is found immediately, charity contacts me, I say yes.....then....nothing is ever heard again of the owner or the cat. *sigh*
So I need some good vibes please, that this little ol' guy (sixteen years old!), will soon be joining the snoodle pile at Butterbean Towers.....something about that face reminds me of Solly.....


----------



## buzzytoes

OMG I love his face!!! He doesn't look nearly 16!! *goodjuju goodjuju goodjuju*

ETA is his name really Basil? Love him even more.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> OMG I love his face!!! He doesn't look nearly 16!! *goodjuju goodjuju goodjuju*
> 
> ETA is his name really Basil? Love him even more.



Yes, and I am already wondering how much I will sound like Sybill Fawlty...you know, "Basil! Basil! Basil!" lol
I really want this to work out....


----------



## Cindi

Awwwwwwwww! He is adorable! His face looks like he's saying, "are you my mommy"? Sending good vibes his way. Casa Clever needs a Basil!


----------



## clevercat

^^^ we certainly do! Hope I will hear this week when he can join the family. Hot on his heels is another 16 year old, a girl who I am almost sure Miss Matilda has had a paw in sending my way....
Norris is back after a three day absence, I was so happy to see him...he was soaking wet and FURIOUS that he'd missed a few meals....I wish I could bring him in but need to get the peanuts and blood test sorted out first....


----------



## dmbfiredancer

Well hello Basil! It is sad that the others never found their way to you, but hopefully that means they were able to stay in their homes with their people - as wonderful of a home as you provide, I'm sure it's a stress to move! And the others not coming made way for Basil and this other 16 year old girl who may be joining you. 

Silly Norris, skipping meals. When will he learn that's a bad idea?


----------



## clevercat

Basil gets here on Thursday! Woo hoo!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Basil gets here on Thursday! Woo hoo!


----------



## Cindi

So excited!!!!!  Hurry up Thursday!






clevercat said:


> Basil gets here on Thursday! Woo hoo!


----------



## buzzytoes

Basil! Basil! Basil!


----------



## boxermom

Yippee! Basil, you are a lucky kitteh


----------



## cats n bags

Yay!  Party at Auntie Clever's house!


----------



## clevercat

This is a bit gross for early morning reading, but I just went out to give Norris his breakfast and he had yarked the biggest worm I have ever seen  You are all v lucky I didn't post a photo. I'll be up at vet today to get the strongest worming tablets possible. No wonder he is always so hungry.
In other news, both of the BBBs have developed a crush on Georgie Porgie. It's like living with a couple of teenage girls lol


----------



## poopsie

Never a dull moment lol


----------



## clevercat

A Phil Phix for his Phan Club....




and one for Georgie Porgie's admirers....




and a total squee-fest for Gerbil and Thomiss fans....


----------



## Cindi

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!! What a great way to start the day. I love every pic!


----------



## buzzytoes

Ohhh snoodles!!! Love those!!!


----------



## poopsie

mwah mwah mwah mwah :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## ILuvShopping

i'm not sure what i'd do if my cats hacked up a worm lol 
i'd probably run and scream. 

yay for basil! he looks like a cutie!


----------



## gazoo

Can't wait to meet Basil!  

How is Bear??!


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Can't wait to meet Basil!
> 
> How is Bear??!



Basil now arrives NEXT week - on Wednesday night. Which will be good, as I am on an Easter break then. Basil has lived his whole life with one person, so I think he is going to be very stressed, upset and vocal about the move, poor man....
As for the Studly one - I thought of you this afternoon, Gazoo, himself stretchified out on top of me and snoodled away a cold afternoon.....I think we may need Bear pictures, do you agree?


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Basil now arrives NEXT week - on Wednesday night. Which will be good, as I am on an Easter break then. Basil has lived his whole life with one person, so I think he is going to be very stressed, upset and vocal about the move, poor man....
> As for the Studly one - I thought of you this afternoon, Gazoo, himself stretchified out on top of me and snoodled away a cold afternoon.....I think we may need Bear pictures, *do you agree?*



Omergawd YES YES YES!


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Omergawd YES YES YES!



Coming right up! Well - as soon as I can get him to cooperate...he is currently a tiny bald dot, fast asleep under a pile of throws and cushions.... Le sigh. I just adore that boy.


----------



## boxermom

clever, I adore all your felines and love every photo, especially the ones where they are snoodling together.


----------



## dusty paws

Georgie porgie you are so handsome!


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> Georgie porgie you are so handsome!



Dusty! Are you back from London, or not been yet?
Georgie says thank you - I'm looking across at him now and he is like a fluffy lion cub....

Gazoo - not forgotten the Bear peektures - he is being most uncooperative and refusing to come out from his pile of cushions...


----------



## clevercat

So - another day, another 'what have I done to deserve this' moment.
Running late this morning, thanks to the kittehs knocking my alarm clock off the drawer and switching it off.
I put my laptop bag down and stepped over Norris as I locked the front door, then raced to the station.
On the train, noticed there was someone near me giving off wafts of intense tom cat wee. Thanked my lucky stars my lot are neutered and at least I don't have to worry about that...
At lunch, I thought I caught a waft of the pee again - on the train home, there it was once more....
I am by now discreetly sniffing myself - my coat, my Prada, my dress - even my hair lol. Nothing.
Of course, when I got home and threw the laptop bag down, Tommy, Murphy, Si and Foster all raced to it and started sniffing furiously. Yep. It had been heavily spritzed with Eau de Norris....
I am blessed.


----------



## cats n bags

Oooh, I shouldn't laugh...

That's really horrible...:lolots:

You know, people pay lots of money for eau de tomcat in their parfume...:giggles:

I hope it is something that is cleanable, and Mr. Norris can get his little hiney to the vet to have his peanuts removed.


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> Dusty! Are you back from London, or not been yet?
> Georgie says thank you - I'm looking across at him now and he is like a fluffy lion cub....
> 
> Gazoo - not forgotten the Bear peektures - he is being most uncooperative and refusing to come out from his pile of cushions...



In Paris now  at heathrow on sun for a layover on my way home. But lots of hugs and kisses to the fuzzy lot!


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> In Paris now  at heathrow on sun for a layover on my way home. But lots of hugs and kisses to the fuzzy lot!



Ooh Paris! How lovely - enjoy! The furries send big smoochies to you


----------



## clevercat

SOMEONE has once again chewed through my router box.....no interwebs on the laptop for me (and no Bear photos for Gazoo....oh noes! Sorry, Gazoo) until I get a new one ordered tomorrow..... *sigh* This time I am pretty sure it was Monsters, as I had covered the cord with bitter apple, a cord protector and had thrown a bag over it too...yet there they are....a series of teeny tiny toof marks exposing the wires.....


----------



## gazoo

^^  Oh dear!  They are little minxes aren't they?


----------



## boxermom

Apparently nothing stops them! If they are determined, all the prevention in the world won't deter them from biting into things that are forbidden.


----------



## clevercat

One more sleep until Basil gets here! Of course, no photos until my new router box arrives, but hopefully it won't be long.....


----------



## buzzytoes

I was just coming here to ask when the new arrival was to be deposited at Casa Clever. Yay Basil!! Hurry up router box!!!


----------



## Cindi

Did they ever get back to you about Stevie Wonder?? Can't wait to meet Basil!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Did they ever get back to you about Stevie Wonder?? Can't wait to meet Basil!



Apparently, I live too far away.... 
Also, the sixteen year old girl, her owner never got back to us...I always think the worst when that happens.
I have so many snoodle photos to post - it's so cold, and everyone is clumping lol
Came home to find Gerbl draped over Noggin like a big furry blanket. Nogs has been super affectionate recently - his twentieth birthday next week!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Apparently, I live too far away....
> Also, the sixteen year old girl, her owner never got back to us...I always think the worst when that happens.
> I have so many snoodle photos to post - it's so cold, and everyone is clumping lol
> Came home to find Gerbl draped over Noggin like a big furry blanket. Nogs has been super affectionate recently - his twentieth birthday next week!




Say what? What kind of a lame reason is that?   You would think that if they truly have the animals best interest at heart they would jump at the opportunity that was presented. A loving home with an experienced caregiver doesn't come along every day. Poor little Stevie..................I hope he will be ok. And the old girl as well. I always worry too. 
What have you got lined up for teh burfday boy?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Say what? What kind of a lame reason is that?   You would think that if they truly have the animals best interest at heart they would jump at the opportunity that was presented. A loving home with an experienced caregiver doesn't come along every day. Poor little Stevie..................I hope he will be ok. And the old girl as well. I always worry too.
> What have you got lined up for teh burfday boy?



It's frustrating, but like every rescue centre they are so stretched that they just don't have time or resources to carry out home checks outside their catchment area....
Oh Teh Burfday Boy is going to have a day of snoodles and snacks. LOL'd when I picked up the post yesterday, my Dad has sent Noggin a burfday card , addressed to him too -  Mr N Clevercat, not to be opened until April 4th


----------



## oggers86

Is Basil arriving today???


----------



## clevercat

oggers86 said:


> Is Basil arriving today???



Yes! He is en route and due in the next hour or so....
The pen is out, the Feliway has been spritzed liberally and the welcoming snacks are in the fridge....


----------



## poopsie




----------



## boxermom

Lucky, lucky Basil!!! Can't wait to see a pic of him. (If you have non-bitten cords, that is)


----------



## clevercat

He's here! And he is adorable! I was so proud of my boys tonight ~ the rescue worker brought him in, and immediately Simon, Tommy and George came up to greet him. Rescue worker was very impressed with Simon's progress - she remembered what a state he was in when he first got here...Actually, she said something so nice - that each time she comes here, she never wants to leave, it's such a happy home  
So - Basil. He is going to spend his first night and day (I'm out until really late tomorrow) in the pen....although I think that'll be it - he's already mingled with everyone, I just don't want to chance it on his first day. Olivia is ENTRANCED, for some reason... He's very quiet (famous last words), one of those cats who has a head bigger than his body. He also has a huge appetite...two bowls of gushy food and a bowl of biccies. Photos soon - and wait until you see what's left of the iPhone charger. Those minxes - sorry, Monsters, are on a roll at the moment....


----------



## Cindi

So happy to hear he is there and seems to be integrating nicely. You have such a wonderful group of fur kids.


----------



## poopsie

Awwwwww.......................welcome home Basil


----------



## clevercat

Update: what a waste of time, getting the pen out. Basil is already wandering happily from room to room. Funnily enough, the rest of the family doesn't bother him at all, but I do. He's treated me to some savage hisses lol.


----------



## oggers86

clevercat said:


> Update: what a waste of time, getting the pen out. Basil is already wandering happily from room to room. Funnily enough, the rest of the family doesn't bother him at all, but I do. He's treated me to some savage hisses lol.




Wow that was fast!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Basil! Basil! Basil! Please be nice to your new mum - she will be treating you like a prince if you let her! Glad to see you are mingling nicely with the rest of the family. Who needs a pen anyway?


----------



## boxermom

All that preparation and Basil doesn't even use it. Cats do have a mind of their own.

We had one rescue dog like Basil. He was at home, with no adjustment period, within about 5 minutes of walking through the door. He peed on the stairs carpet and went into the living room to lay down and claim his space lol. He was personality plus. Basil will probably be the same way.


----------



## clevercat

Georgie was being an ebil little toad towards the new boy, so in the early hours I popped Basil!Basil!Basil! into his pen. Came in this morning to find he Does. Not. Want. I've taken a photo - the pen was trashed. Totally trashed...with himself sitting on an upturned food bowl and the look he gave me....it's clear to see who thinks he is in charge here....
So, breakfast over, he is dozing in a bocks by the window, catching some sunbeams.
Amen T Kittin (obviously remembering the trauma of being stuck in the bathroom with Matilda on her first night) is in one of his hiding spots and didn't even turn up for breakfast, but everyone else has just ignored him. Welcome home, little man!


----------



## buzzytoes

And here I thought dogs were the only ones who destroyed things. Oh Basil.


----------



## clevercat

Bit stressed about Amen, as I can't find him anywhere and he's missed breakfast and snack time. I've looked everywhere I can think of. He has to be in here somewhere (he's an indoor cat) but I've pulled the place apart looking...
Am now out until late and distracted with worrying about him. I am hoping he's hiding in plain sight, much like Missy does when I have displeased her in some way....


----------



## dmbfiredancer

Oh no! Amen is probably camouflaged, sitting and watching you hunt for him and snickering to himself. Hopefully he makes an appearance soon, clever!

Also, looking forward to Basil! pics as soon as you have home internet again... I don't know how you deal with the chewing through things like that, I'd get so upset (which is exactly why I'm pet-less right now, I love animals but just don't have the patience or lifestyle to accommodate one right now). I live vicariously through you!


----------



## poopsie

If I had a dollar for every time I was frantically looking for one of mine that was 'lost' i.e. hiding in plain sight or just refusing to materialize I could buy that new purse I have been coveting.
He will most likely be there--------giving you the stink eye when you get home .


----------



## clevercat

Photos soon - the router box arrived, but the thought of moving a bazillion boxes of cat food in order to set it up....well, it'll wait until tomorrow. For today, Basil! Basil! Basil! and I are bonding....he is snoodled up next to me, enjoying belly scritchies and treats. I am in awe of how well he has accepted his new life. Considering he has been an indoor cat, with one person and no other cats, for his whole life. But he was - from the second morning - eating with the crowd, sharing Phillip's bowl.... Gerbs has given him a baff, Olivia-Skye has fallen in love.... He is one very happy kitteh  and I'm so pleased I adopted him.
I also meant to say  - Amen T Kittin turned up safe and well - he had been hiding out in the meezers bolthole under the bed. I was so happy to see him, of course himself wasn't one bit sorry. "were you looking for me, Mammy? I didn't hear you call....maybe next times you speak up a bit, 'K?"


----------



## gazoo

Thanks goodness Amen T is safe and sound.  I hate the worry of just my one kitty slipping out the door, I can only imagine how awful it must be with multiples to headcount.  

Basil Basil Basil won the lottery and knows it!


----------



## buzzytoes

So glad that Basil! Basil! Basil! has settled right in. He must be one smart kitty and know he is safe and sound. Can't wait to see updated pics!


----------



## boxermom

I've been worried about Amen T Kittin so I'm happy he decided to make an appearance. And Basil x 3 seems to be taking advantage of all the perks at Spa clever. So everything is back to usual semi-chaos, it sounds.


----------



## clevercat

Woo-hoo, photos! 
Basil! Basil! Basil!

On his first night....did NOT want teh stinkin' pen....




With Gerbil.....




Second morning and already part of the family....




Himself - lookit the widdle paws, so neat and tidy...


----------



## clevercat

Also...hmmm. I wonder if there would be any interest in a photo of the new girl? 
Not that she is here yet - we're just organising her transport. VERY exciting!


----------



## clevercat

One more...
Amen T Kittin as Basemint Cat - careful observers will see Foster, in the part of Loyal Minion......


----------



## gazoo

^ HA!  Foster, I see you!!  

Basil!Basil!Basil! looks so cute pissed off!  Love the shot of fine dining.


----------



## buzzytoes

OMG I can't believe what he did to the pen LOL

Pics of the new girl please!!!


----------



## cats n bags

Where's the new kitty?


----------



## boxermom

that's so funny what Basil did to his pen. You know how he feels about things! lol.


----------



## jenny70

Wow! He just made himself right at home didn't he?!?!  That's wonderful! He's adorable!
And yes!  Definitely pics of the new girl! What is her story?


----------



## Cindi

Such a gorgeous boy and so smart! He knows already that he hit the jackpot.


----------



## poopsie

That is so cool how yours manage to eat in such close proximity. In an attempt to insure tranquil dining I have to distribute the bowls throughout the premises. It can become like an Easter egg hunt when it come time to retrieve them.


----------



## dmbfiredancer

Well hello, Basil!Basil!Basil! Isn't himself just adorable. I'm glad himself is fitting in well with the rest of the brood. 

Pics of the new girl, please! What is her story? I forget!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> That is so cool how yours manage to eat in such close proximity. In an attempt to insure tranquil dining I have to distribute the bowls throughout the premises. It can become like an Easter egg hunt when it come time to retrieve them.


 
Oh, it's getting a little like that here, too....the meezers like to eat in the bedroom, Missy likes her food in the hallway (*ah'm not eatin' with teh rabbles, Mama..*.), Livvie, Murphy, Amen T and Georgie Porgie all rush to the counter top in order to be first in the queue.....Tommy is so cute, he stands meerkat-like and slaps me with his paw, getting me to hurry it up....
Meanwhile - kittin photos....
Here she is!
Oh hai Purrs Forum ladies!







Oh gosh huuugggeee. Sorry!


----------



## clevercat

New Girl's story to follow..... Meanwhile, isn't she stunning?


----------



## poopsie

oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh she is such a stunning beauty! 

She looks to be more of a junior than a kittin though. Either way I can't wait to hear about Missy's reaction


----------



## ILuvShopping

ohhhhhhhh she's so freaking cute!!! i love her little face.


----------



## vanilje

What a beautiful little kitty!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh New Girl is so gorgeous!!!! Can't wait until she arrives to see how she really is with the nerve damage.


----------



## Candice0985

she's so beautiful!! what a pretty face


----------



## jenny70

She's so pretty!  Can't wait to hear her story!


----------



## dusty paws

hai handsome!!!!


----------



## Cindi

She looks just like a MaineCoon cat. Ear hairs and all.   Such a beautiful girl. Is her nerve damage permanent or will it get better over time??


----------



## dusty paws

omg she is SO stunning!!!


----------



## boxermom

what a cutie pie! Love that widdle face


----------



## dmbfiredancer

Well hello New Girl!!! You have no idea how great your life is going to be when you arrive at your new mama's house!


----------



## clevercat

I needs teh hugs! Picks me up and razzberry me! NAOW!


----------



## Cindi

^   I wanna!!!!!!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I needs teh hugs! Picks me up and razzberry me! NAOW!
> 
> View attachment 2127695




Thomisssssssssss!!!!! :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## gazoo

New Girl is gorgeous.  What a face!  She reminds me of Betty White around the eye expression.  Twinkling eyes and all.


----------



## leasul2003

two very cute new additions to your family.


----------



## clevercat

New girl arrives late next week....can't wait. She is six months old, still a baby, can't wait for Gerbs to take her under his wing (paw)....
Meanwhile, poor little Figgy - we're off to the vet tomorrow. Not only does he have a terrible cold, all wheezy and congested, but his skin feels like he has a very bad flea allergy - I treated him with Advocat last week so don't really understand how....
Determined not to be left out or give me a moments peace, the meezers both yarked up breakfast this morning....all over my clean bedding. Exhausted before the day starts...


----------



## boxermom

oh my.......it all happens at once. Get well wishes to Figgy. We'll be counting sleeps with you till the the new girl comes.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> oh my.......it all happens at once. Get well wishes to Figgy. We'll be counting sleeps with you till the the new girl comes.


 
Thank you - at least Figs is still eating, I would be REALLY worried if he stopped...he loves his noms.
The meezers, not content with yarking, waited until I had changed the bedding (again), then peed on the mattress.....*sigh*
Meanwhile, there is a VERY slim chance New Girl will be here tomorrow!


----------



## clevercat

Woo hoo! It's now looking VERY likely that New Girl will be here tomorrow night! Yaay!


----------



## clevercat

A little squee for Gazoo - lookit the way the Studly One and Norton are holding paws...




and for the PPC.....


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh YAY for New Girl!!!! Sorry Figgy is feeling down and I hope those rotten Meezers are just being rotten and aren't sick as well!!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> A little squee for Gazoo - lookit the way the Studly One and Norton are holding paws...
> 
> View attachment 2129257
> 
> 
> and for the PPC.....
> 
> View attachment 2129256



Aw Bear - I love you so!  

Sounds like the Meezers are strategically coordinating their efforts to keep your eye and attention on them as they surely sense there are new siblings a-coming!  

"Quick, you barf and I'll pee on her bedding and she will have to stay in her room with us!!"  Cut to Meezers high-fiving paws then exiting stage left towards Clever's boudoir.


----------



## clevercat

I haven't cried yet - poor Figgy, I didn't think his time would come so very quickly, that I would be writing about him on the Bridge thread today..... I even asked our vet if I was a bad person, to let him go today, rather than bring him home to say goodbye. But he started to get very uncomfortable as we spoke - maybe he was letting me know it was OK to let him pass...I will miss the way he would howl at me to hurry up and get to bed so he could snuggle up and give me a baff....ugh. This really is shaping up to being a shi**y year. 
This is one of the last photos of him, synchronised snoodling with Noggin, on Noggy's birthday....




The New Girl is en route to me as I type....perhaps the crew at the Bridge realised I would need something to take my mind off the loss and somehow orchestrated her arrival a week earlier than planned....


----------



## oggers86

Sorry to hear about Figaro


----------



## jenny70

Oh Clever, I'm so sorry. Hugs.


----------



## clevercat

New Girl is here, and is echoing Figaro's first night. I remember how he yelled the place down, as he realised there were OTHER CATS on the premises and he HATED THEM.....*sigh* I miss my boy. Still waiting for the tears to start....
But New Girl is just the same - not happy at being uprooted* 'ah prefer teh stinkin' pen at teh stinkin' vets to this stinkin' place'  *sounding scarily like someone else we all know and love....she is so small, teeny-tiny - still in her carrier, refusing to come out and explore the rest of the pen....Figaro to a 'T'


----------



## Cindi

Sounds like someone up there orchestrated your entire weekend. I hope, like Figgy, she quickly figures out she is safe and loved and will never be hurt or alone again. Maybe you should name her Fiona after Figaro. Or does she already have a name? I might have missed it. I know you will work you magic on her like you have done with all the others.


----------



## boxermom

I'm so sorry about Figgy. New Girl will eventually figure it out--they all find their niche, don't they?  hugs, clever.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh sweet Figgy I'm sorry to hear you have left us but I know you have plenty of friends looking out for you up at the Bridge. Lots of hugs to you today Clever.  Hopefully the New Girl won't try your patience too much. I do love the name Fiona!


----------



## clevercat

Note to self: don't pick herself up unless you want to get peed on....


----------



## leasul2003

I'm so sorry about Figgy. At least the new girl seems to be keeping you busy. Peed on? eeewww.  Do we have a name for the new girl yet?


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Note to self: don't pick herself up unless you want to get peed on....





Oh noes!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Oh noes!



Oh yes. Twice (because I didn't learn Teh first time).
I am going to have to give herself a baff, which is not going to go down well - but she stinks of old pee  
I'll go out for baby shampoo tomorrow, reminding me of how I used to care for Norton when he had no movement in his back legs....
Then it's off to lovely vet for a full check up.
No name yet, she is still choosing...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Oh yes. Twice (because I didn't learn Teh first time).
> I am going to have to give herself a baff, which is not going to go down well - but she stinks of old pee
> I'll go out for baby shampoo tomorrow, reminding me of how I used to care for Norton when he had no movement in his back legs....
> Then it's off to lovely vet for a full check up.
> No name yet, she is still choosing...





I don't suppose Dribbles is on the list of names anywhere


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I don't suppose Dribbles is on the list of names anywhere



More like Niagara Falls....


----------



## buzzytoes

Can I please request some pics of Georgie Peorgie? I am missing his funny face.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Oh yes. Twice (because I didn't learn Teh first time).
> I am going to have to give herself a baff, which is not going to go down well - but she stinks of old pee
> I'll go out for baby shampoo tomorrow, reminding me of how I used to care for Norton when he had no movement in his back legs....
> Then it's off to lovely vet for a full check up.
> No name yet, she is still choosing...



Penelopee?

How is the little girl doing otherwise?


----------



## gazoo

Dear Clever - I am so sorry about Figs.  

I hope the new girl with the wet tush and gorgeous face keeps your mind on happier things.  

You truly are an angel to help so many furry babies.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Penelopee?
> 
> How is the little girl doing otherwise?






:lolots:


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Can I please request some pics of Georgie Peorgie? I am missing his funny face.


 
Georgie photos coming up soon - he is busy practising grumpy faces for you 



cats n bags said:


> *Penelopee?*
> 
> How is the little girl doing otherwise?


 
Bwahahahahaha 



gazoo said:


> Dear Clever - I am so sorry about Figs.
> 
> I hope the new girl with the wet tush and gorgeous face keeps your mind on happier things.
> 
> You truly are an angel to help so many furry babies.


 
She is keeping my mind on how many times I have had to put a load into teh washing machine since she got here. It turns out that she has no control over her bowels either (in fact, all around she is in a much poorer state than I thought,no movement at all in the leg with nerve damage. I remember with Norton, vet was able to teach me some physio exercises, so I'm hoping we can do the same here) and last night had really bad D++, which meant she had to have a baff. This morning she is better, brighter, fresher and ready to growl menacingly at any other cats in the vicinity....
She is still not telling me her name (although we laughed at Penelopee), here are some photos of the little poopie-cutie....


----------



## dmbfiredancer

Well hello, New Girl! Hopefully you and your mama can figure out some physio or alternatives so you can stop peeing all over her! Baffs are no fun, and you probably don't want more of them than you have to have. 

Can't wait for Georgie pictures!!! Love him.


----------



## dusty paws

oh gosh - she is so cute clever. she looks like my mom's chloe but with shorter fur.


----------



## clevercat

She told me her name!


----------



## Cindi

Do tell or is it a secret?  





clevercat said:


> She told me her name!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> She told me her name!



Spill!!!

:snack:


----------



## Candice0985

pretty little girl, what is your name!?


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

But first, some Georgie Porgie....channelling his inner Grumpy Cat


----------



## poopsie

Hai Georgie Porgie. 
Tell your Mama we're waaaaaiiiiiiiitinnnnngggg


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Georgie I love your grumpy face!!! It makes me giggle every time. 

New Girl you are quite beautiful!!! Waiting with baited breath to hear your name....


----------



## clevercat

Ready? Give me a T, give me an I....
Teh ladies will neber guess, new mama!


----------



## poopsie

Tina!


----------



## vanilje

Tinkerbell?


----------



## poopsie

vanilje said:


> Tinkerbell?




I was just coming back to say that!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Tina!



Noes, Aunty poopsie.... T,I,G.....


----------



## poopsie

Tiara
Tiffany
Tigerlilly
Tish


.....................not Tilly?????


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Noes, Aunty poopsie.... T,I,G.....




Tigerlilly?

Tighan?

Tightsqueeze?


----------



## cats n bags

Tigrrrrrrrrr ?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Tigerlilly?
> 
> Tighan?



Yaay, Tiger Lily - because of the orange splashes on her coat (are you listening, Stinkums?). She would like friends and family to call her Lily


----------



## vanilje

poopsie2 said:


> i was just coming back to say that!


----------



## poopsie

:welcome2: to The Purrs Forum Miss Lilly


----------



## vanilje

I was just going to suggest Tiger Lily.  Beautiful name !


----------



## clevercat

Missy thinks perhaps I misheard. Tiger Leaky, apparently


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Missy thinks perhaps I misheard. Tiger Leaky, apparently





Maybe lovely vet will have some suggestions re cat nappies 




...............groan......................


----------



## gazoo

I was going to suggest Lily Tinkler.


----------



## cats n bags

I still think you spell it Tigrrrr (for all the growly noises) Lilly.

Maybe the vet can give her a "sanitary" cut or shave her pants a bit so that she doesn't get so much stuff in her fur.  I don't think you would want to go bare nekkid in case of burning the skin.


----------



## boxermom

I wondered if it was the camera light or if she really has a spot of orange. So Tiger Lily it is. And day lilies are often orange so it fits for many reasons.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> I still think you spell it Tigrrrr (for all the growly noises) Lilly.
> 
> Maybe the vet can give her a "sanitary" cut or shave her pants a bit so that she doesn't get so much stuff in her fur.  I don't think you would want to go bare nekkid in case of burning the skin.






I have  a set of clippers (somewhere ) that I used to use on one of my extra furry kittehs 'back there'.


----------



## buzzytoes

Welcome to the family Miss Lily! Now that you have told us your name you will have to take off your grumpy pants and settle in with the rest of the kids. I know the peeing is rather uncontrollable but at least try not to do it on your Mum.


----------



## clevercat

I have had a beyond hideous day at work. But tonight, I let Tiger Lily out of her pen and she has made me smile...just watching her as she explores the lounge - such a brave girl. And I think perhaps her leg isn't quite as bad as I thought - I mean it's bad, but she just took a few steps like a healthy kitteh. Yaay Lily!


----------



## cats n bags

Go Lily!!!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I have had a beyond hideous day at work. But tonight, I let Tiger Lily out of her pen and she has made me smile...just watching her as she explores the lounge - such a brave girl. And I think perhaps her leg isn't quite as bad as I thought - I mean it's bad, but she just took a few steps like a healthy kitteh. Yaay Lily!




Maybe another Norton type miracle in the works?  

So sorry about the work day. Have an adult bevvie and enjoy the show


----------



## clevercat

Tiger Lily is out of the pen! She has so much energy, I let her out for breakfast this morning and since she seemed calmer (she was even playing patty-paws with Thomisss under the throw - growly patty-paws but still...) I left her out while I went off to work. Home now and she is just fine (a pee trail for me to clean up, and another runny poop pile...thank goodness for the new floor) - somehow she got onto the top of a small chest under a table and is now calmly surveying her minions....


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay!!!


----------



## Cindi

Sounds like great progress. Is her nerve damage permanent? or will it get better in time?


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Sounds like great progress. Is her nerve damage permanent? or will it get better in time?



That's one of the (many) questions I have for lovely vet when she gets back from her holiday. It's odd, Lily definitely has some strength/movement because she will often walk a few paces before falling sideways. When she runs, she doesn't bother using either back leg, just whizzes along using her front paws...and my goodness, she's got quite a build up of speed....


----------



## clevercat

Look, Mummy, a capshun!




And look - this didn't take so long....eating with teh Big Cats


----------



## clevercat

Lily is sulking. She just had a baff and is furious with me. The water was _black_....I swear she deliberately rolls in her poopies...
Anyway - not even a week since she arrived and Tiger Lily is settled. And is a lot more mobile than I first thought. This morning I woke up to find her sitting on the bedside cabinet, watching me. And she has climbed up to, and - more surprisingly - jumped down from, the third level of the cat activity centre. Yay Lily!


----------



## Cindi

WOW! She really settled in quickly. What a gorgeous girl. I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## poopsie

Awwwwwwwwwww.........................way to go Lily. I wonder how cramped and penned up her life has been up til now. She just may need to stretch her legs to get some strength in them.


----------



## gazoo

poopsie2 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww.........................way to go Lily. I wonder how cramped and penned up her life has been up til now. She *just may need to stretch her legs to get some strength in them*.



This could be a huge part of it, *Clever*.  A couple of years ago I fostered a Newfoundland dog that had been caged from puppyhood and had super bad hips as a result.  When she squatted to pee, she would fall sideways.  She came to me, heavily overweight, at a whopping 160 pounds.  I was tasked with helping her lose weight, whilst the rehoming org found a new home for her.  Just letting her loose around the house, (I literally dumped her _caked in poop _kennel at a dumpster and let her jump in my car on the ride home), after a few days she started walking around, within a month she was lightly walking fast with me on daily walks.  After 3 months or so she jogged with me and started dropping weight.  She always had more limping when the weather shifted, but she definitely was able to strengthen her legs in the time I had her.  

Lily is beauuuuuutiful!


----------



## boxermom

Lily is living the kitteh life she is meant to live now--she must be so happy tho she surely won't show it necessarily! Bless your heart, clever!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Look, Mummy, a capshun!
> 
> View attachment 2139172
> 
> 
> And look - this didn't take so long....eating with teh Big Cats
> 
> View attachment 2139173



she is so cute! she's doing amazing in your care. such a good mummy 

my 2 babies are rescues and I just wanted to say you're a wonderful person for opening up your home and giving your babies a home to blossom in and become happy cats!


----------



## clevercat

Look at this widdle face......




and with Basil. Not quite snoodling (this was pre-baff time last night and he said she smelt of pee, so please to keep a distance ) yet, but getting there.....


----------



## boxermom

^so sweet


----------



## buzzytoes

Looks like Basil! Basil! Basil! is keeping a suspicious eye on her LOL


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Looks like Basil! Basil! Basil! is keeping a suspicious eye on her LOL


 
Basil! Basil! Basil! gots a BOCKS!




*Is noes a bocks, stoopid person. Is mai fort and is noes going into teh recycling next week, 'K?*


----------



## clevercat

Sunday Squeeeeeesssss!


----------



## jenny70

Awwww, such cute kitties!


----------



## buzzytoes

Cuteness overload. I am flatlining.


----------



## inspiredgem

I love all the sweet pictures!  You have an amazing and adorable fur family!


----------



## boxermom

The pix always make my day, clever. 

What is it with kittehs and bags and boxes?  There was a pic in our paper of a kitteh inside her *favorite bag*. It was a partly torn giftbag and she was looking out at the dog nearby.


----------



## leasul2003

So cute. I want to love them and squeeeeeeze them.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Basil! Basil! Basil! gots a BOCKS!
> 
> View attachment 2141304
> 
> 
> *Is noes a bocks, stoopid person. Is mai fort and is noes going into teh recycling next week, 'K?*





Basil looks like a little mountain lion


----------



## cats n bags

What about Mr. Murphy?  

Basil does look like a little mountain lion!


----------



## vanilje

clevercat said:


> Sunday Squeeeeeesssss!
> 
> View attachment 2141306
> 
> 
> View attachment 2141307
> 
> 
> View attachment 2141308



So beautiful!


----------



## clevercat

So - Butterbean Towers has not exactly been an oasis of calm (ha - is it ever, with Team Bean overseeing things....) lately. Norton is waging a one-cat war against the meezers and it is driving me _NUTS_. Poor Simon and Foster have no way of knowing that the arthritic one is no more likely to beat them up than Tiger Lily, and are retaliating by peeing everywhere. Insert deep, deep, exhausted *sigh* here. I have spent almost £100 on Feliway diffusers this evening. They're being plugged into every room, and Norton is going on Zylkene for a fortnight. 
Mama is heading off to a large glass of Merlot....


----------



## dusty paws

what sweet faces!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> So - Butterbean Towers has not exactly been an oasis of calm (ha - is it ever, with Team Bean overseeing things....) lately. Norton is waging a one-cat war against the meezers and it is driving me _NUTS_. Poor Simon and Foster have no way of knowing that the arthritic one is no more likely to beat them up than Tiger Lily, and are retaliating by peeing everywhere. Insert deep, deep, exhausted *sigh* here. I have spent almost £100 on Feliway diffusers this evening. They're being plugged into every room, and Norton is going on Zylkene for a fortnight.
> Mama is heading off to a large glass of Merlot....





Slainte!

Who ever would have thought that Norton would be the one?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Slainte!
> 
> Who ever would have thought that Norton would be the one?



Seriously. I don't know what he sees when he looks in the mirror (perhaps some hard drinking, leather clad yob...) but it certainly isn't an elderly, overweight, arthritic cat who should know better....


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Seriously. I don't know what he sees when he looks in the mirror (perhaps some hard drinking, leather clad yob...) but it certainly isn't an elderly, overweight, arthritic cat who should know better....



To quote Toby Keith...

I ain't as good as I once was, but I'm as good once as I ever was.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>



LOL! Very definitely how the young man sees himself


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Seriously. I don't know what he sees when he looks in the mirror (perhaps some hard drinking, leather clad yob...) but it certainly isn't an elderly, overweight, arthritic cat who should know better....



Now that I no longer work with my British friend I will have to rely on this thread for new slang. What is a yob???


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> Now that I no longer work with my British friend I will have to rely on this thread for new slang. What is a yob???





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVjbf-dHjW0


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVjbf-dHjW0



That made me lol
Yob: see lager lout, hooligan etc.


----------



## clevercat

Tiger-Lily has been booked in for Big Girl surgery next Friday (26th). I am already stressing. She is so tiny, so vulnerable....


----------



## clevercat

Look at this!
http://www.pawsforlife.org.uk/catofthemonth.html


----------



## buzzytoes

Georgie Porgie!!! That is such a fabulous picture of him!!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Tiger-Lily has been booked in for Big Girl surgery next Friday (26th). I am already stressing. She is so tiny, so vulnerable....





Will nice vet be attending to her?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Will nice vet be attending to her?


 
Yes - I don't trust anyone else. I know she will be in good hands, but I am just going to worry more than usual...watching her now, she's gazing intently at teh birdies in the garden....


----------



## Cindi

Such a gorgeous boy! He should be cat of the year. 

I'm sure Ms. Lily will be fine. We will all be worrying with you.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Yes - I don't trust anyone else. I know she will be in good hands, but I am just going to worry more than usual...watching her now, she's gazing intently at teh birdies in the garden....




Same here with my vet 


Has she had a chance to do a full assessment on Lily's condition?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Same here with my vet
> 
> 
> Has she had a chance to do a full assessment on Lily's condition?



We're getting everything done in one day. I've booked it as a day's holiday - I know I couldn't focus on work....


----------



## boxermom

George makes a good cover cat! So handsome

I guess I didn't realize Tiger Lily was old enough for big girl surgery. I hope she continues to improve her physical capabilities.


----------



## ILuvShopping

awww congrats george!  that is a great picture of him


----------



## clevercat

Tiger Lily climbed up into my lap tonight! She was purring so hard her whole body was shaking. Everything was lovely until I felt her deposit a warm trickle on my leg....


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Tiger Lily climbed up into my lap tonight! She was purring so hard her whole body was shaking. Everything was lovely until I felt her deposit a warm trickle on my leg....








nappies for her and/or a slicker for you


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> Tiger Lily climbed up into my lap tonight! She was purring so hard her whole body was shaking. Everything was lovely until I felt her deposit a warm trickle on my leg....



I'm trying very hard not to laugh......but I can't help it, it's funny.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Tiger Lily climbed up into my lap tonight! She was purring so hard her whole body was shaking. Everything was lovely until I felt her deposit a warm trickle on my leg....



awww what a sweetheart.....minus the trickle


----------



## Sez

clevercat said:


> Look at this!
> http://www.pawsforlife.org.uk/catofthemonth.html



Awww! My darling girl Pip was a PfL cat of the month once too - see 'Philipa' in the list of names!

Not been in here for a little while. So sorry to hear about Figaro. And welcome to Miss Tiger Lily. I am just a little bit in love with Basil...


----------



## clevercat

Sez said:


> Awww! My darling girl Pip was a PfL cat of the month once too - see 'Philipa' in the list of names!
> 
> Not been in here for a little while. So sorry to hear about Figaro. And welcome to Miss Tiger Lily. I am just a little bit in love with Basil...


 
Oh hai, Aunty Sez. I can has my own fan club? 




And for Tiger Lily's aunties - This morning, she caught her very first sunbeam....


----------



## Sez

Oh hai Basil! Yes you deserves to has yor own fan club!


----------



## leasul2003

Give me a *B*! give me an *A!* Give me an *S*! Give me an *I*! Give me an *L*! What's that spell? *BASIL*!!! Wooo wooo!!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Oh hai, Aunty Sez. I can has my own fan club?
> 
> View attachment 2149182
> 
> 
> And for Tiger Lily's aunties - This morning, she caught her very first sunbeam....
> 
> View attachment 2149183




Those were lovely! Thank you for posting them


----------



## boxermom

A kitteh in the sunshine--is there anything sweeter?


----------



## dmbfiredancer

Oh hai, I would like to join teh Basil fan club, as long as I can also have membership in teh Georgie Porgie fan club.


----------



## clevercat

I already can has three members in mai Fan Cub! Welcome, Purrs Forum aunties, to teh BBC
Beautiful Basil Club


----------



## Cindi

I wanna join!!!!!    





clevercat said:


> I already can has three members in mai Fan Cub! Welcome, Purrs Forum aunties, to teh BBC
> Beautiful Basil Club


----------



## boxermom

Where do I sign up? Basil, you has lots and lots of aunties


----------



## clevercat

Running teh BBC is exhausting. I needs to recruit teh VP...




I strongly disapproobes ob this BBC...


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Georgie it's so wonderful to start my day giggling at your grumpy puss.


----------



## gazoo

Georgie makes me want a British Shorthair.  That face is such wonderful commentary all by itself!  

I so agree that Basil! Basil! Basil! looks like a Mountain Lion. 

How's ma' hunky Bear, *Clever?*


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Georgie makes me want a British Shorthair. That face is such wonderful commentary all by itself!
> 
> I so agree that Basil! Basil! Basil! looks like a Mountain Lion.
> 
> *How's ma' hunky Bear*, *Clever?*


 
The Bear is being most uncooperative - I've been trying to take his photo for you - this is as good as it gets at the moment...I think he's sulking because he didn't think of running the BBC (Beautiful Bear Club) before Basil! Basil! Basil! snitched his idea


----------



## gazoo

Aha - well Bear is an aged, fine specimen and doesn't kowtow to pap pictures like the younger crowd.  Still love you Bear!  Good snazzy photos or not!!!  

Thanks for the photo fix *Clever*!  

I love seeing your kiddies. &#12484;


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Aha - well Bear is an aged, fine specimen and doesn't kowtow to pap pictures like the younger crowd. Still love you Bear! Good snazzy photos or not!!!
> 
> Thanks for the photo fix *Clever*!
> 
> I love seeing your kiddies. &#12484;


 
Here you go, *gazoo*! A Bear-y Happy Monday


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Here you go, *gazoo*! A Bear-y Happy Monday
> 
> View attachment 2151761



MUAH!!  This was much needed this Monday morning as my human smalls are griping about school and their woe over going.  Thank you Bear and Mama Bear!!


----------



## leasul2003

Basil, did you have a good nap?


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> Basil, did you have a good nap?


 
Hab to keep mai strength up with lots ob snacks. Being a celebrities is very tiring....


----------



## Sez

Basil should come live with me in Camden where there are lots of celebs to take the pressure off! Wanna come visit auntie Sez, Basil??


----------



## clevercat

Sez said:


> Basil should come live with me in Camden where there are lots of celebs to take the pressure off! Wanna come visit auntie Sez, Basil??



You sends a car for me, Aunty Sez? And arranges teh paptogrophers?


----------



## clevercat

Tiger-Lily, enjoying the sunshine this morning.....


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Tiger-Lily, enjoying the sunshine this morning.....
> 
> View attachment 2154593






such a pritty kitty!


----------



## Sez

clevercat said:


> You sends a car for me, Aunty Sez? And arranges teh paptogrophers?



Oh yes. Couldn't have a celebrecat taking public transport...


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> such a pritty kitty!


 
Yeeess, if we forget the fact that the smelly one just had to have another baff, since she thought rolling around in poop would be a fun idea.....
Haircut time on Friday - woo-hoo!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Tiger-Lily, enjoying the sunshine this morning.....
> 
> View attachment 2154593



she may be smellies but she is oh so preetties!


----------



## gazoo

How is the Casa Clever Troupe doing?


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> How is the Casa Clever Troupe doing?



Trooping on as always, gazoo.... In an attempt to take my mind off the loss of Lily (it was so painful, putting the kitten pen away...I'd kept it out, thinking Tiger Lily would need it after her spay....so sad.), Foster jumped to the top of the wardrobe and whizzed all over my Anya Hindmarch tote. Simon waited until I changed the bedding before doing a backwards moon walk, yarking as he went. And - to Basil's complete and total horror - Olivia-Skye has chosen him as her boifriend. Priceless, watching him trying to blend in with the flooring in an attempt to avoid her affections...
Just one more painful hurdle to get over this week. On Saturday, it's my birthday and Olivia's first birthday. And I will be missing Solomon just that little bit more than usual.....


----------



## gazoo

Foster is very generous with his, um, fluids, isn't he?  Your poor tote.  I hope you can repair it somehow.

Olivia has good taste.  Basil is too sexy and ruggedly wild mountain lion looking for his own good.  

I can only imagine the weird emptiness of the pen and Lily's sudden arrival and departure.  You must feel whiplashed by grief.  I hope things settle for you as much as they can in time for your BD.  

Wembley and I will be toasting you and Olivia's birthday this weekend.


----------



## boxermom

Poor Basil--too attractive for his own good.  Your bags go through a lot from the kitteh troop, not to mention your internet and phone cords.

I'll be thinking about you this weekend and sending comforting vibes to you and your lovely felines.


----------



## Sez

Tell Olivia to get in line for Basil, I saw him first!!

Hugs to you. I hope you have some friends/family to bring you Feliway for hoomins (wine) this weekend x


----------



## buzzytoes

gazoo said:


> Foster is very generous with his, um, fluids, isn't he?  Your poor tote.  I hope you can repair it somehow.
> 
> Olivia has good taste.  Basil is too sexy and ruggedly wild mountain lion looking for his own good.
> 
> I can only imagine the weird emptiness of the pen and Lily's sudden arrival and departure.  You must feel whiplashed by grief.  I hope things settle for you as much as they can in time for your BD.
> 
> Wembley and I will be toasting you and Olivia's birthday this weekend.


 

How did I miss that you have a pet named Wembley?? Named after the fraggle I assume???

Lots of  for the upcoming birthday Clever. I'm sure Olivia will be getting extra cuddles that day.


----------



## jenny70

Happy Birthday to Clever and Olivia Skye today!


----------



## cats n bags

Happy Birthday Clever and Oh-Liver-Pie!  drinkup:artyhat:

Remember to eat the frosting first and have a great day.

Luv,  <--me


----------



## gazoo

Happy Birthday to the Birthday Girlies:  Clever and Olivia!!


----------



## vanilje

Happy Birthday!


----------



## boxermom

Happy Birthday!  Eat the dessert first!

  :urock:


----------



## Cindi

Happy birthday girls!!! I hope it's the best one ever!


----------



## Sez

I hope your furries are taking extra special care of you this birthday x


----------



## buzzytoes

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## poopsie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qG76k4vClXI


----------



## dusty paws

happy birthday!!!!


----------



## vanilje

To Olivia, some frosting:


----------



## vanilje

To clevercat: chocolate cake with  cream and strawberries:


----------



## clevercat

Thank you everyone - and *poopsie*, that was so cute!
I have many burfday photos, which for some reason I can't post - will be back later to try again.


----------



## clevercat

Olivia-Skye - The Burfday Pawtraits
Pre-cake.....




...and five minutes later. 
*GIMME MOAR FROSTIN'S, MAMA! AH CAN HANDLES IT! MOAR! NAOW!*


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Olivia-Skye - The Burfday Pawtraits
> Pre-cake.....
> 
> View attachment 2168575
> 
> 
> ...and five minutes later.
> *GIMME MOAR FROSTIN'S, MAMA! AH CAN HANDLES IT! MOAR! NAOW!*
> 
> View attachment 2168576





:lolots:


----------



## buzzytoes

LOL love her second pic.


----------



## clevercat

Hmm. Since this year lurches from bad to terrible to just plain horrid...I'm worried about Noggin. He is very distracted (for want of a better word) today. Found him sleeping in the litter tray earlier - lifted him out several times, he went back in each time. IDK. I hope this is just an off-day. If it's close to his time, my heart will break again, but he's been SO happy this past few weeks. Constantly getting into my lap for cuddles, all his favourite treats on hand, having his twentieth birthday - and I  haven't taken a day for granted. It's two years today since Annabel died, at 25....it never ever gets any easier to bear....


----------



## boxermom

You are so right--it never gets easier. I hope Noggin is just having a temporary blip and will be fine again.


----------



## Cindi

Poor old Noggin. No matter what happens he is happy now and knows how much he is loved by his mom and furry brothers and sisters. I hope you guys have lots more time together. Feel better sweet boy.


----------



## clevercat

Well - fingers, paws crossed, Noggin is having a much, much better day. Basil, on the other hand, is not. I am off to the vet with him later. He has a BIG problem with one eye. Poor little guy, his third lid is up so far I can hardly see his pupil. *sigh* I am now at the point where I have to take a break from more adoptions. This year is exhausting. Emotionally, financially...I'm having one of those days where I just feel unable to cope with one more thing going wrong.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Well - fingers, paws crossed, Noggin is having a much, much better day. Basil, on the other hand, is not. I am off to the vet with him later. He has a BIG problem with one eye. Poor little guy, his third lid is up so far I can hardly see his pupil. *sigh* I am now at the point where I have to take a break from more adoptions. This year is exhausting. Emotionally, financially...I'm having one of those days where I just feel unable to cope with one more thing going wrong.



Keeping fingers and paws crossed for you and the boys.  Hoping Basil just has a cat hair in his eye.

Please take time to care for yourself.  If you are running on empty, there won't be anything for the kitties that depend on you.  Take some time to join the snoodle pile and soak up some of the peace and lovins from your little fuzzy therapists.


----------



## buzzytoes

^Ditto!


----------



## boxermom

Big hugs, clever. You manage a large group and I often feel the same way with just one dog (admittedly a lot of health issues, but still, just one). I think it's the smart thing to do for yourself and your feline family.


----------



## clevercat

It is looking like my little mountain lion has a growth affecting his ear, nose and right eye. Possibly something in his brain. At his age, there is nothing that can be done. He had a Vitamin B shot yesterday as that can help with nerve issues, and will go back for a check up in a few weeks, but that's it. While he still has a good quality of life (and he really does at the moment), we'll keep going. Basil was so naughty at the vet yesterday - he went into full mountain lion mode. He bit me, bit and scratched lovely vet and to top things off, when we popped him on the scales for a weigh-in, be deposited the largest poop I've ever seen, right there on the scale....


----------



## Cindi

Poor little guy, he must have been terrified to act out like that. Is there any chance it is an ear/nose polyp that can be removed? My Whirly cat has a polyp in her ear that is right now not big enough to be removed but could need to be one day. I will keep you all in my thoughts. It seems the cats that need you most are always able to find you. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## boxermom

Poor baby. Let us know what, if anything, can be done for him. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> It is looking like my little mountain lion has a growth affecting his ear, nose and right eye. Possibly something in his brain. At his age, there is nothing that can be done. He had a Vitamin B shot yesterday as that can help with nerve issues, and will go back for a check up in a few weeks, but that's it. While he still has a good quality of life (and he really does at the moment), we'll keep going. Basil was so naughty at the vet yesterday - he went into full mountain lion mode. He bit me, bit and scratched lovely vet and to top things off, when we popped him on the scales for a weigh-in, be deposited the largest poop I've ever seen, right there on the scale....


 
We are going through this with our 18 year old as well. His is growing out of his nose, had it removed once and now it has grown back even worse. Despite the fact that his nose is mashed and growing sidewise, it doesn't seem to bother him in the slightest. Lots of extra cuddles for Basil! Basil! Basil!


----------



## jenny70

Oh my goodness Clever, you sure haven't been able to catch a break have you?  I absolutely love reading about your fur babies and I've found myself taking a deep breath before clicking on your threads not knowing what you will be telling us. 
Lots of hugs and positive thoughts for you and your kids. I wish there was a magical wand we could wave for you and all of this would go away.


----------



## leasul2003

Oh, poor little Basil. Please give him lots of hugs and cuddles from his Aunties on TPF.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Poor little guy, he must have been terrified to act out like that. Is there any chance it is an ear/nose polyp that can be removed? My Whirly cat has a polyp in her ear that is right now not big enough to be removed but could need to be one day. I will keep you all in my thoughts. *It seems the cats that need you most are always able to find you.* ((((HUGS))))


 
This struck a chord and strangely made me feel a bit better. Sometimes I need to remember I am doing this for them, not for me. It would just help if there was some respite for a while.....



boxermom said:


> Poor baby. Let us know what, if anything, can be done for him. Prayers and hugs.


 


buzzytoes said:


> We are going through this with our 18 year old as well. His is growing out of his nose, had it removed once and now it has grown back even worse. Despite the fact that his nose is mashed and growing sidewise, it doesn't seem to bother him in the slightest. Lots of extra cuddles for Basil! Basil! Basil!


 


jenny70 said:


> Oh my goodness Clever, you sure haven't been able to catch a break have you? I absolutely love reading about your fur babies and I've found myself taking a deep breath before clicking on your threads not knowing what you will be telling us.
> Lots of hugs and positive thoughts for you and your kids.* I wish there was a magical wand we could wave for you and all of this would go away*.


 
Oh me too....I must sometimes sound whiny and complaining, but I'm really not, I'm just - like Stinky's Mum said, running on empty...
I've cancelled my plans for this weekend, just want to hang out on the sofa with the kittehs,a box set of 'The Middle' and some chocolate (merci, poopsie! )....I'm sure that will help...



leasul2003 said:


> Oh, poor little Basil. Please give him lots of hugs and cuddles from his Aunties on TPF.


 
Thank you for all the good thoughts, everyone. I am sure they and the prayers help a lot.
Basil! Basil! Basil! is not letting his eye slow him down at all, and for as long as he is happy and always the one who elbows his way to the front of the crowd at meal times - well, we'll keep going.
Little Noggin - I know he is on the way to the Bridge. I can see just how frail he is, but he is still eating well, and purring, and napping - and if he wants to spend all his remaining time snoodled up in my lap - I'm not complaining. I am making the most of the time he has left and not taking him for granted for a moment. Today he is 20 years, 1 month and 5 days old. My Dad says Noggin is a Legend......


----------



## clevercat

And then a photo like this pops up in my inbox and how can I possibly say no to a little soul so clearly in need of love and a Furever Home. He is only three...


----------



## Cindi

OMG! That poor little guy. If it is any consolation I would also say yes. How can you not?? He is in such terrible shape. What's wrong with him? Is he blind too? See Clever, they always find you.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> OMG! That poor little guy. If it is any consolation I would also say yes. How can you not?? He is in such terrible shape. What's wrong with him? Is he blind too? See Clever, they always find you.


 
Just off the phone with the Rescue Centre - there isn't much she can tell me at the moment, as he has just been put up for adoption and is still with the person who has been feeding him. I've asked for his vet notes and that a blood test is done (I want to protect my cats from anything dangerous), but ultimately I am likely to say yes. That face will haunt me. He is the very image of Wendell, the cat who died before I could take him home. Wendell was only three, as well. I don't think he is blind, but he does have a severe eye infection. Also - he was covered in absesses - one of which (you can see in the photo) had burst. He must've been in so much pain. So all in all, he is in a very bad way. The rescue centre will pay his ongoing vet bills, as I really can't cope with more, but I do want to help him.....poor little guy.


----------



## buzzytoes

I was wondering if that was an absess or a gaping wound. That poor, poor little guy. To be so beat up and only be three years old!! He will definitely need a soft place to recover.

I try not to take my kitties for granted anymore either. With DH's best friend being 18 (god I dread the day Darius goes because I am not sure how DH will cope) and my Fat Teddy being 16 and already having had some sort of stroke issue, I try to remember that when they are driving me nuts (Darius just peed all over DH's brand new book last week) they will not always be around and I should give them lots of love while I can. It's hard knowing they are not around as long as we humans are.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> I was wondering if that was an absess or a gaping wound. That poor, poor little guy. To be so beat up and only be three years old!! He will definitely need a soft place to recover.
> 
> I try not to take my kitties for granted anymore either. With DH's best friend being 18 (god I dread the day Darius goes because I am not sure how DH will cope) and my Fat Teddy being 16 and already having had some sort of stroke issue, *I try to remember that when they are driving me nuts* (Darius just peed all over DH's brand new book last week) they will not always be around and I should give them lots of love while I can. It's hard knowing they are not around as long as we humans are.


 
Yep - I now treasure the teeth marks Solomon left on my glasses and on my notebook. Gerbil has used the front of one of my bags as a scratching post and when he was so ill recently, all I could think was thank God I hadn't told hm off and that I would use that bag and smile (I have, too!).


----------



## leasul2003

I think God brings you those babies that desperately need you, because he knows you have the strength and love to care for them when no one else can or no one else is willing.


----------



## poopsie

:cry:


----------



## boxermom

This poor baby. Clever, I hope he can come to you after he gets some needed vet. care. My heart breaks for him and your older kittehs. Sabo is getting to the age (we don't know exactly how old he is) where we wonder how much time he has. We try to make every day as good as possible for him and that's what you do with your family.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> :cry:


 
I know. Isn't he the image of Wendell? Same age, same condition.....I hope he makes it through the next few days at the vet......


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I know. Isn't he the image of Wendell? Same age, same condition.....I hope he makes it through the next few days at the vet......





Poor Wendell just broke my


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Poor Wendell just broke my



I still think about him every day, and his photo is up alongside those of all my other fur kids who've gone on to the Bridge....
No news yet on the new ginger man....I am checking emails somewhat obsessively...


----------



## clevercat

Friday Photo Oberload!

Basil gots Bocks 




For Gazoo and for the members of the PPC -




Snoodle Pile - see how Noggin blends into Bear




Amen T Kittin, eating teh burfday frostin's


----------



## clevercat

MOAR....

Basil




Georgie Porgie




A little somethin' somethin' for Stinky's Mum


----------



## jenny70

Kitty porn!  Lol!  Just what I needed this morning. Thanks for the smile Clever!


----------



## cats n bags

Lookit Murphy!  He's waving at me and smiling.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh I love Fan Club Friday pictures!!!


----------



## gazoo

Yay new pics!!  

They all look so great, Clever!


----------



## leasul2003

It's Basil Basil Basil !!


----------



## poopsie

That bocks sure gets around.


----------



## Cindi

Such a happy fur family. Thanks so much for the photos. I love every one!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> That bocks sure gets around.


 
Ha! I didn't even realise it was the same one  Funny, Basil, Gerbil and Noggin have all had nap tiems in it since it arrived....


----------



## clevercat

Look Purr Forum Ladies!
We have trained our Person to bring our snacks to our room!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Ha! I didn't even realise it was the same one  Funny, Basil, Gerbil and Noggin have all had nap tiems in it since it arrived....



Yes, it was a favorite of Mr. Julius as well.



clevercat said:


> Look Purr Forum Ladies!
> We have trained our Person to bring our snacks to our room!
> 
> View attachment 2176837




Meezers!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Look Purr Forum Ladies!
> We have trained our Person to bring our snacks to our room!
> 
> View attachment 2176837



Well hello there Mr. Simon and Mr. Foster!  Such handsome boys!


----------



## clevercat

Wendell lookalike update. He is getting bloods done and having teh peanuts removed, then - all being well - will be heading to his Furever Home here


----------



## dusty paws

oh clever, bless your heart.


----------



## Cindi

Such a lucky boy he has no idea. Congrats, Clever. I can't wait to meet him. Did the vet say how badly injured he is?


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Such a lucky boy he has no idea. Congrats, Clever. I can't wait to meet him. Did the vet say how badly injured he is?



Not yet - I understand he is currently at a charity vet. Once bloods are done, they and his history will be sent across to lovely vet....
No idea how long any of this will take as he is too ill to neuter at the moment.
Please keep holding good thoughts for the little Ginger Man.


----------



## buzzytoes

I hope Ginger Man is at least feeling better since he is getting treatment. I can't even imagine how bad all of those absesses felt.


----------



## boxermom

Poor little man. I hope he's feeling better and can find his way to chez clever very soon.


----------



## gazoo

Bless you Clever! 
Sending vibes for Mr. Ginger.


----------



## clevercat

So last night, I was woken up by a kitteh snuggling into the side of my face and neck, and starting up the purr motor. Nothing unusual in that - except it was SIMON! His cigarette burn scars have faded, he no longer dashes under the bed if he is startled....my little meezer finally trusts me......It (almost) made up for both him and Foster Grant whizzing on my clean bedding this morning. Grrr.....


----------



## gazoo

^ 
What a beautiful moment.  The scars make me want to cry.


----------



## madamefifi

I am ashamed that I grumble to myself about one tiny kittin waking me up with her demands for food and poop patrol, when I see the picture of poor, sad Ginger Man and read that, in spite of the heartbreaking year you've had, you didn't hesitate for an instant before offering him a forever home. You are truly awe-inspiring, Clever. The world needs many, many more like you.


----------



## Cindi

Awwwwwwwwww. Such a sweet boy. Loves his mommy.  :cry: It's amazing he can trust after what was done to him. I sincerely hope the monster that did that to him suffers in this life and the next.






clevercat said:


> So last night, I was woken up by a kitteh snuggling into the side of my face and neck, and starting up the purr motor. Nothing unusual in that - except it was SIMON! His cigarette burn scars have faded, he no longer dashes under the bed if he is startled....my little meezer finally trusts me......It (almost) made up for both him and Foster Grant whizzing on my clean bedding this morning. Grrr.....


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Awwwwwwwwww. Such a sweet boy. Loves his mommy.  :cry: It's amazing he can trust after what was done to him. I sincerely hope the monster that did that to him suffers in this life and the next.



poor Simon....what was his story before Clever gave him a forever home? cigarette burns? :cry:


----------



## boxermom

Animals have an incredible capacity to forgive. He knew what you needed, too.


----------



## clevercat

GM has been rehomed. Apparently his person contacted many rescues and very quickly found him somewhere that didn't ask for results of bloods or teh removal of teh peanuts. At least, that's what we've been told. I am happy he has somewhere and someone to love him after all he has been through. I also wonder if a Higher Power knows that I need a brief respite from all the pain and took the decision out of my hands.....


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> poor Simon....what was his story before Clever gave him a forever home? cigarette burns? :cry:


 
Oh he and Fozzie were a total mess when they arrived. Six year old brothers, they had been through six homes in as many years. Foster was just plain terrified of everything. Simon flinched if I made any sudden movements, screamed if I made a movement towards or touched his head - then I found all these little scars.....so there is a certain amount of slack cut for them and ther persistent bed wetting.....they have been through goodness knows what and it's such a privilege to see them relax and calm now.....


----------



## clevercat

Within hours of being told GM has a home, I was contacted by the rescue again. Would I take on a 9 week old kittin? Any guesss as to my response?


----------



## ladysarah

clevercat said:


> Within hours of being told GM has a home, I was contacted by the rescue again. Would I take on a 9 week old kittin? Any guesss as to my response?



Yeeeeey! More kittens! I cannot believe the cigarette burn story though. Who on earth would do such a disturbed thing?


----------



## clevercat

ladysarah said:


> Yeeeeey! More kittens! I cannot believe the cigarette burn story though. Who on earth would do such a disturbed thing?



Sadly, I saw far, far worse when I volunteered at the rescue centre. There is a special place in Hell for those who harm animals....


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Oh he and Fozzie were a total mess when they arrived. Six year old brothers, they had been through six homes in as many years. Foster was just plain terrified of everything. Simon flinched if I made any sudden movements, screamed if I made a movement towards or touched his head - then I found all these little scars.....so there is a certain amount of slack cut for them and ther persistent bed wetting.....they have been through goodness knows what and it's such a privilege to see them relax and calm now.....



it's absolutely disgusting and out of my range of understanding as to how someone could do these things to animals. poor fozzie and simon, i'm just glad they found their way to you where they can live safe and sound


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Sadly, I saw far, far worse when I volunteered at the rescue centre. There is a special place in Hell for those who harm animals....



  karma!


----------



## cats n bags

Does Mr. Peanuts still live out in your garden?  I've wondered how he is doing.


----------



## dmbfiredancer

A new kittin! What is teh storey wit this one?


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> I am ashamed that I grumble to myself about one tiny kittin waking me up with her demands for food and poop patrol, when I see the picture of poor, sad Ginger Man and read that, in spite of the heartbreaking year you've had, you didn't hesitate for an instant before offering him a forever home. You are truly awe-inspiring, Clever. The world needs many, many more like you.


 
Awww, thank you *madamefifi.....* you know, you and your hubby are pretty awesome too, with teh kittin rescues 



cats n bags said:


> Does Mr. Peanuts still live out in your garden? I've wondered how he is doing.


 
Funny, I hadn't seen him for days then almost as soon as I read your post, Norris popped up, yelling for waitress service..... I really do think he has a home - or at least another sucker feeding him. The reason I know? The other morning, as I dashed around to get his breakfast, Norris was not as hungry as usual. And as I came back in from putting the recycling out, he burped and yarked. _Somebody_ had been feeding him fresh salmon and prawns that were obviously a little too rich for his delicate tummy....



dmbfiredancer said:


> A new kittin! What is teh storey wit this one?


 
I don't know yet! All I do know, ever since Solly died I have wanted him to send me a boy kittin. I said yes as soon as I got the text from the rescue centre - I didn't even know if kittin was boy or girl at that stage, found that out later. This one is just nine weeks old and clearly in need of a home very quickly. I am hoping he will arrive this week. No idea what he looks like, or why he needs a new home so early in his life....
Paws and fingers crossed that this will work out.

Meanwhile, Sunday squees.....
Basil! Basil! Basil! and Gerbil get some bocks time....







And my favourite, favourite picture of Gerbil with Tommy....you can see the peace and love in his face......


----------



## boxermom

OMG, that last photo............there are no words.


----------



## buzzytoes

I think I love the Tommy and Gerbil pics most of all since they just look so much like my two. Old men unite!


----------



## poopsie

LOL at that bocks. 
Love teh snoodle pics


----------



## dmbfiredancer

Awww. I love pictures! And Basil!Basil!Basil! in the bocks is adorable.


----------



## dusty paws

oh what a nice bocks!

and that last photo is SO sweet!


----------



## clevercat

Very excited - new kittin arrives this week! He will be collected from his current home on Wednesday, will spend the next couple of days with his foster carer, then comes to his Furever Home with me on Friday night. The weekend will be a squeeefest!


----------



## ILuvShopping

YAY kitten!!!!


----------



## Cindi

Whoooo Hooooo Kitten!  What's his story??


----------



## poppylee

hugs~ like a sad story, keep going~ they have less life than we human being do~ so, don't be sad and be happy. and wish you all the best!


----------



## clevercat

Too much cute to handle! 
Found Olivia-Skye in a bowl last night....
*Mah sister said ah could micks up a whole load of ebilness in here!:devil:*


----------



## gazoo

^^  

Look at that gorgy girl!!


----------



## jenny70

Hilarious and so cute!


----------



## buzzytoes

Kitty in a bowl! What a silly girl.


----------



## poopsie

such a pritty girl.........those eyes!


----------



## madamefifi

clevercat said:


> Too much cute to handle!
> Found Olivia-Skye in a bowl last night....
> *Mah sister said ah could micks up a whole load of ebilness in here!:devil:*
> 
> View attachment 2190324



Oh look at the beautiful face! How can a kitteh with such angel eyes be ebil? 

Looking forward to meeting teh new kittin!


----------



## clevercat

Remember a few pages back, when I said, 'no more' and then GM looked as though he'd be moving in? Well, he was homed, I have a KITTIN on the way, and on Monday I am giving a home to a part Ragdoll boy (just like my Colin (RIP)) who has been found starving and in a very bad way.
How could I say no?


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Remember a few pages back, when I said, 'no more' and then GM looked as though he'd be moving in? Well, he was homed, I have a KITTIN on the way, and on Monday I am giving a home to a part Ragdoll boy (just like my Colin (RIP)) who has been found starving and in a very bad way.
> How could I say no?




Ooohhhhhhh I can't wait for teh new arrivals!!!!!


----------



## jenny70

You're such a good soul Clever!


----------



## ILuvShopping

olivia is too cute!!! 

the kitten comes soon, yes??


----------



## madamefifi

jenny70 said:


> you're such a good soul clever!



+1!!


----------



## clevercat

*OMCheese! A NEW KITTIN??? *





*Next thing ah knows, teh ladies will want to see a picture of him....*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *OMCheese! A NEW KITTIN??? *
> 
> View attachment 2192484
> 
> 
> 
> *Next thing ah knows, teh ladies will want to see a picture of him....*



_Don't worry Miss Bean, at least O N E person on the Purrs Forum would rather see a peekture of MURPHY  .   I wonder who that might be?  

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> *OMCheese! A NEW KITTIN??? *
> 
> View attachment 2192484
> 
> 
> 
> *Next thing ah knows, teh ladies will want to see a picture of him....*






LOl that expression is perfect


----------



## boxermom

Of course you couldn't say no to a kitteh in need. Tell the others there is enough attention from all the Purse Forum aunties to spread around.


----------



## jenny70

Is it kitten time yet???


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> Is it kitten time yet???



Tomorrow evening. We had to change it when I had to go to a meeting three hours from home. But I have a peekture to post when I get home.... And maybe a little Murphy Man for Stinky's Mum.
Once the little man arrives, I have a day to catch my breath, then the howling, spitting, spraying, half starved Ragdoll gets here....


----------



## gazoo

So excited to see pics of kitten, Clever!..


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> So excited to see pics of kitten, Clever!..


 
Here he is! Doesn't he look like he's smiling....


----------



## buzzytoes

Ohmygawd!!! Just when I think they can't get cuter, they always do.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Here he is! Doesn't he look like he's smiling....
> 
> View attachment 2193793



SQUEEEEEE!!  How old is he?


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Here he is! Doesn't he look like he's smiling....
> 
> View attachment 2193793



O. M. G. Could he be any cuter!


----------



## boxermom

How cute can they get? He's awesome! I don't know where you find the energy for your pack.


----------



## madamefifi

clevercat said:


> Here he is! Doesn't he look like he's smiling....
> 
> View attachment 2193793



Dead from teh cuteness....


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Here he is! Doesn't he look like he's smiling....
> 
> View attachment 2193793



he is soooooo cute! I love his smiley face and his brown and white colouring.....just way too adorable!!!

why hasn't this little guy found a home?


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> he is soooooo cute! I love his smiley face and his brown and white colouring.....just way too adorable!!!
> 
> why hasn't this little guy found a home?



At just seven weeks old (he's ten weeks old today) he was taken from his mama and given to a family with two bratty kids. They can't cope with and are afraid of him. *sigh* Of course, I am happy because I get -  woo hoo, KITTIN! - to liven up the peace and tranquility that is Butterbean Towers.....


----------



## clevercat

On a very sad note...my little Noggin is fading peacefully away. Over the last month he has been growing frailer by the day, eating a little less, sleeping a lot more. Yesterday morning, as he slept on my lap, I thought it was time to let him go. I made the appointment for this morning, but have just cancelled it. This morning he is so peaceful, he's in my lap and we're sitting in the window on a pile of cushions, with the sun streaming in and toasting his fur. There is a very soft purr from him...like he's telling me he's at peace. I don't think he's quite ready to leave yet, but he soon will be.
Editing - please say a prayer for Noggin. He's ready to leave. We're going to the vet this morning. I'm already crying.


----------



## Sez

So sorry to read this, Clever - thinking of you and Noggin. Sleep tight sweet boy x


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> On a very sad note...my little Noggin is fading peacefully away. Over the last month he has been growing frailer by the day, eating a little less, sleeping a lot more. Yesterday morning, as he slept on my lap, I thought it was time to let him go. I made the appointment for this morning, but have just cancelled it. This morning he is so peaceful, he's in my lap and we're sitting in the window on a pile of cushions, with the sun streaming in and toasting his fur. There is a very soft purr from him...like he's telling me he's at peace. I don't think he's quite ready to leave yet, but he soon will be.
> Editing - please say a prayer for Noggin. He's ready to leave. We're going to the vet this morning. *I'm already crying.*





Me too 

Poor old man................this last year has to have been the happiest of his life.  I am so sorry that his time has come. Gentle hugs to you both


----------



## jenny70

Oh Clever, hugs to you and Noggy man. I love how content and happy he is to lay in your lap. He knows he is loved.


----------



## cats n bags

Rest in peace little Noggy Man.  You were well loved, and will be missed.


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry Clever. I'm sure the time he has spent with you is the best of his life. He must be so happy to spend his last days laying in mom's lap in the sun. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> At just seven weeks old (he's ten weeks old today) he was taken from his mama and given to a family with two bratty kids. They can't cope with and are afraid of him. *sigh* Of course, I am happy because I get -  woo hoo, KITTIN! - to liven up the peace and tranquility that is Butterbean Towers.....



oh my goodness....definitely not the right home for him! he'll love his furever home


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> On a very sad note...my little Noggin is fading peacefully away. Over the last month he has been growing frailer by the day, eating a little less, sleeping a lot more. Yesterday morning, as he slept on my lap, I thought it was time to let him go. I made the appointment for this morning, but have just cancelled it. This morning he is so peaceful, he's in my lap and we're sitting in the window on a pile of cushions, with the sun streaming in and toasting his fur. There is a very soft purr from him...like he's telling me he's at peace. I don't think he's quite ready to leave yet, but he soon will be.
> Editing - please say a prayer for Noggin. He's ready to leave. We're going to the vet this morning. I'm already crying.



Prayers for Noggin, you're well loved little man


----------



## dusty paws

Prayers for you and nogs clever


----------



## boxermom

Prayers and gentle hugs for you and Noggin. This part never gets easier.:cry:


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> On a very sad note...my little Noggin is fading peacefully away. Over the last month he has been growing frailer by the day, eating a little less, sleeping a lot more. Yesterday morning, as he slept on my lap, I thought it was time to let him go. I made the appointment for this morning, but have just cancelled it. This morning he is so peaceful, he's in my lap and we're sitting in the window on a pile of cushions, with the sun streaming in and toasting his fur. There is a very soft purr from him...like he's telling me he's at peace. I don't think he's quite ready to leave yet, but he soon will be.
> Editing - please say a prayer for Noggin. He's ready to leave. We're going to the vet this morning. I'm already crying.


 
Was thinking of you and Mr. Noggy Man this morning before I read this. Was thinking that maybe he has sent the two new kitties to you, since his time was likely coming soon. I know it doesn't make it any easier but I am so glad he was able to find some comfort in his last year with you.


----------



## madamefifi

Oh, Noggin.....farewell, dear friend.


----------



## dmbfiredancer

Oh Noggy... I'm so sorry, clever. Huge hugs to you. He knew how loved he was since he came to you and you have him the best home possible. You really are a wonderful person for all you do for these furbabies.


----------



## chessmont

clever


----------



## clevercat

Thank you, everyone. Noggy went very peacefully, purring to the end. I am just so happy he hit all the milestones I wanted him to. He got to spend Christmas in a home where he was loved and wanted, and he saw his twentieth birthday, my birthday, my Dad's visit....and more than anything, I am grateful I let him go when I did, before he had chance to suffer. Lovely vet said his lungs were beginning to get some fluid around them - not enough to cause him any discomfort, but had I left it any longer....
This is the last photo, taken when Gerbs came back from hospital...




And my favourite photo, taken just before Christmas. It's a photo that makes my heart smile - the cat who was supposed to be afraid of other cats, snoodled up with Gerbs and Solly. I am sure Solly was waiting to greet him yesterday, alongside his sister Chloe, who passed away some years before.



You were loved, Noggin.


----------



## clevercat

My lap felt empty this morning, without Noggin there, curling up for his usual cuddle. Instead, someone else jumped up and filled the vacancy.....
Ohai Purrs Forum ladies!




He is full of energy....and also, unfortunately, full of D+++. His foster carer was able to give me some more info about his background. He was given as 'a gift' to a family when he was only 5-6 weeks old. They hadn't had a cat before, had been giving him full-on baths every week, no idea about his diet....*sigh*. So when foster carer got him, he was in a bit of a poopy state, poo like water.....he is now beginning to firm up, although he poops a _lot_, he's already been at least four times. I think he has teh worms, as his little belly is bloated, and his bottom looks very sore. Aside from that, what a lovely character. He has been playing almost non-stop. He and Missy were playing stalk'n'chase this morning, he's been playing with Basil (although Basil didn't think it was a game, and swatted him)....he loves his catnip mice, his feather-on-a-stick, his food......
Here he is with Norton, collapsed after teh kittin crazies....




And just one other thing to note this morning. Murphy nearly sent us all to the Bridge today. I woke up and went to the staff quarters to get the cats their breakfast and myself a coffee. Murphy and Maia-Annabel were playing on the oven, which I didn't take any notice of - until I went back into the kitchen a couple of minutes later. Heard a low hissing, then smelt gas. How that little toad had switched the stove top on, I have no idea. Thank goodness I was there to switch it off.....really, there is never a moment of peace here.


----------



## poopsie

^^^^^^

It was teh monsters that messed with the stove. Where Missy goes teh monsters follow...........

i am so relieved that Noggin went peacefully. The quick turnabout in your previous post had me so worried.  Poor little soul :cry:  You were definitely loved little man

I hate to be the one to say it but that kittin looks like he is full of something more than teh worms.............like mischief perhaps?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> It was teh monsters that messed with the stove. Where Missy goes teh monsters follow...........
> 
> i am so relieved that Noggin went peacefully. The quick turnabout in your previous post had me so worried. Poor little soul :cry: You were definitely loved little man
> 
> I hate to be the one to say it but that kittin looks like he is full of something more than teh worms.............*like mischief perhaps*?


 
Ha - so,so true. I can just tell he is going to be a shedload of trouble. It's the cattitude he is already showing that worries me. I popped him back in his pen for just a moment, so I could shower without having to worry about him and he made it very clear he.did.not.want. Screamed the place down. Shower postponed, I am back on the floor cushions with a very sleepy kittin, who is smirking at how easily and how quicky he got me under his paw.....


----------



## cats n bags

I'm sure the Noggy Man has found Salmon Fishie and the boys had a good romp before settling down into a snoodle pile in a sunbeam.  

I wonder if Noggin had made some arrangements before he left to send you the little trouble-maker.  Has he told you his name yet?


----------



## boxermom

You really found the best time to help Noggin to the Bridge. A few times I've gotten it just right.

New kitty is too cute for words and apparently he knows it!


----------



## oggers86

Sorry to hear about Noggin but he had a great life with you and 20 is amazing!!!

Your kitten is adorable, makes me want a little kitten now!!


----------



## clevercat

The Ragdoll is about an hour away. Of course, this coincides with me starting to feel like death. I think all the stress of the last few months has finally kicked in and I can barely move


----------



## buzzytoes

I hope the Ragdoll is not so full of piss n vinegar and takes it easy on poor sick you!


----------



## gazoo

So sorry to hear about Noggin.  :cry:
His last days sound serene.  

The new wittle boy is so fracking cute.  That face!!

Can't wait to meet the new RagDoll boy.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> The Ragdoll is about an hour away. Of course, this coincides with me starting to feel like death. I think all the stress of the last few months has finally kicked in and I can barely move



Aww take care of yourself Clever. Hope you feel better soon!  Can't wait to see the ragdoll!


----------



## madamefifi

The New Guy reminds me so much of my sweet Mathilda!


----------



## clevercat

^^^ twinsies! How uncanny. Mathilda was a beautiful girl....
Kittin is just adorable. Spent yesterday afternoon sleeping in my lap, filling the gap left by my lovely Noggin. He's into everything and everyone, particularly Basil - not that Basil is quite as enthralled. Gerbil has taken up babysitting duties, so at least I can take a shower and go off to do my own things without worrying kittin will get into too much trouble. He will be going along to the vet on Friday for first vaccine and teh check-up. I need to get teh worms sorted out before then....he s a very gassy kitteh, too. Every so often, as he sat in my lap yesterday, there was a soft 'pffftt', followed by the most toxic smell....of course, he though it was all most amusing....
As for the Ragdoll - I did not expect to fall in love at first sight. I never really thought I'd love another cat the way I loved Solly, but - here I am, smitten. He is just desperate for cuddles, is so, so happy to have a soft bed and a safe place to relax.....you could practically _see_ the tension and fear draining from him last night.... the lovely person who had been feeding him said he had never purred - he did last night, almost non-stop.
Meanwhile, I am heading back to bed, hoping whatever I have isn't about to turn into full-blown flu....


----------



## jenny70

Oh those gassy kittens!  Every kitten I have ever encountered had a bad case of the gassies!  It's hard to believe that something so small could make just a vile smell!!  Lol!
I'm so glad to hear that rag doll has found some peace and comfort in your home, but was there really and doubt? 
Can't wait to see pictures!

Feel better soon Clever!


----------



## leasul2003

So sorry to hear about Noggin. Although he can never be replaced,  I bet he had a paw in bringing you some new babies that needed love and care.


----------



## buzzytoes

Somehow I would not be surprised if you woke up to find yourself under a pile of kittehs. They love to pile on when the humans are burning up it seems.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Somehow I would not be surprised if you woke up to find yourself under a pile of kittehs. They love to pile on when the humans are burning up it seems.



You're right, of course....burning up with fever, I fell asleep on the sofa for a few hours this afternoon - woke up with Bear and Mini Bean draped over me like fuzzy blankies and Kittin curled up by my feet...isn't it funny, how kittins race around like crazy then come to an immediate stop and fall into the deepest sleep.....Kittin has been driving the geezers mad this afternoon - Bear has yelled at him, Basil bopped him - even Gerbil, the worlds most patient cat, even he hissed and swatted the little man....Right now, Kittin is stalking Murphy, something almost guaranteed to end badly....


----------



## buzzytoes

He will learn his place shortly. Either that or he will take ebil pleasure in driving the geezers mad.


----------



## Candice0985

LOL what a little farty monster! look forward to peekture updates of the kitten and the ragdoll. has either of them told you their names?


----------



## boxermom

What you have must be catching. We have it in our house. With a 90# dog offering his comfort by climbing on the bed.  Hopefully it's only a 24-48 hr bug.

At least you have a whole pile of kittehs to keep you company, clever!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> LOL what a little farty monster! look forward to peekture updates of the kitten and the ragdoll. has either of them told you their names?


Kittin is very definite about his name - has been from the moment he stepped out of his teeny-tiny carrier...once I can upload photos we'll do teh Grand Naming Ceremonies 
Ragdoll is the thoughful kind, quite shy and never been asked for his opinion on anythi g before....I think he might've whispered something to me, but want to make sure I heard correctly....



boxermom said:


> What you have must be catching. We have it in our house. With a 90# dog offering his comfort by climbing on the bed.  Hopefully it's only a 24-48 hr bug.
> 
> At least you have a whole pile of kittehs to keep you company, clever!



I hope you feel a lot better than I do  I have Dr Phil, Dr Gerbil and junior dr Kittin all snoodling up as close as possible with Basil! Basil! Basil! Acting as foot warmer. Everyone else has made themselves scarce....


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Kittin is very definite about his name - has been from the moment he stepped out of his teeny-tiny carrier...once I can upload photos we'll do teh Grand Naming Ceremonies
> Ragdoll is the thoughful kind, quite shy and never been asked for his opinion on anythi g before....I think he might've whispered something to me, but want to make sure I heard correctly....[=QUOTE]
> 
> looking forward to the naming ceremonies  I have a feeling mr. ragdoll will come out of his shell at chez clever!


----------



## boxermom

One of the many things I love about you, clever, is that you allow each kitteh to be his or her own self and you love all the different personalities they have. Parents of children should be so wise.

Hope you are feeling better soon. Caring for animals is rewarding but also tiring. They can't wait while mum is feeling poorly.


----------



## ILuvShopping

So sorry to hear about Noggin - but glad he went peacefully!
I think Noggin sent you the kitten  - how adorable he is!!!!


----------



## ILuvShopping

clevercat said:


> You're right, of course....burning up with fever, I fell asleep on the sofa for a few hours this afternoon - woke up with Bear and Mini Bean draped over me like fuzzy blankies and Kittin curled up by my feet..*.isn't it funny, how kittins race around like crazy then come to an immediate stop and fall into the deepest sleep....*.Kittin has been driving the geezers mad this afternoon - Bear has yelled at him, Basil bopped him - even Gerbil, the worlds most patient cat, even he hissed and swatted the little man....Right now, Kittin is stalking Murphy, something almost guaranteed to end badly....



it's crazy, isn't it!  kittens seem to have two speeds. run around like crazy or deep sleep. there is no in between


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> K*ittin is very definite about his name - has been from the moment he stepped out of his teeny-tiny carrier*...once I can upload photos we'll do teh Grand Naming Ceremonies
> Ragdoll is the thoughful kind, quite shy and never been asked for his opinion on anythi g before....I think he might've whispered something to me, but want to make sure I heard correctly....
> 
> .



_Is it STINKER #2  

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## Cindi

My Ragdoll was named Sebastian. Such a love bug he was. I just love the breed.


----------



## clevercat

Peekture time!

With Daddy....




Lookit how teeny-tiny ai is, ladies!




With Basil! Basil! Basil!




And there is a reason teh back leg is raised and he is smirking in this one.....just seconds later, the room filled with noxious gases.....


----------



## clevercat

And my little Raggie man....


----------



## madamefifi

Ragdoll has blue eyes? How do you find all teh blue-eyed Kittehs? Of all my Kittehs I have only one--literally, ONE--blue eye!


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> Ragdoll has blue eyes? How do you find all teh blue-eyed Kittehs? Of all my Kittehs I have only one--literally, ONE--blue eye!


 
Ha - they find me! He is very beautiful, isn't he....


----------



## Cindi

They are both adorable! I just love all of these harmonious pics. They seem to have wasted no time in making themselves at home. You truly have a special family, Clever. They accept the new babies with hardly a care.


----------



## gazoo

the new kids!!


----------



## leasul2003

Such cute kitties. And it's good to see my... erm... I mean your Basil Basil Basil is spending some quality time with his new brother.


----------



## boxermom

Love the photos. Though it must be frantic for you, seeing them all has a calming effect on me.


----------



## clevercat

Something terrible happened today. Please, please pray for my kitten - Ragdoll got out of his bathroom bedsit and attacked Ralphie (kitten). So much blood, I have never been so scared. We were at the vet in ten minutes but his chances of survival are so very poor. This is absolutely my fault, everything had gone so well with the introductions, my guard was down and in seconds it was too late. Please pray for him, he is so small, perhaps a miracle will happen.


----------



## cherrycookies

clevercat said:


> Something terrible happened today. Please, please pray for my kitten - Ragdoll got out of his bathroom bedsit and attacked Ralphie (kitten). So much blood, I have never been so scared. We were at the vet in ten minutes but his chances of survival are so very poor. This is absolutely my fault, everything had gone so well with the introductions, my guard was down and in seconds it was too late. Please pray for him, he is so small, perhaps a miracle will happen.



Sending you prayers, hope your kitten will be ok.


----------



## madamefifi

Oh, no! Poor little kitten, I am praying he will survive his injuries!


----------



## clevercat

It's coming up to four hours since it happened and I am still frantic. When I last spoke to the vet, Ralphie was calmer but no real improvement. He lost so much blood and his larynx was ruptured. Why didn't I say no when I was asked to take in Ragdoll? Why did I let this happen? I am finding it very hard to stay positive...


----------



## EQJ83

Oh no, I'm praying for your kitten clevercat. Don't blame yourself, you couldn't have predicted such a terrible accident. I'm hoping the little one pulls through


----------



## cats n bags

Keeping you and Ralphie in my thoughts and sending as much healing energy as I can.


----------



## jenny70

Prayers for little Ralphie. What a horrible accident.


----------



## Cindi

Poor little guy. Sending healing thoughts and hoping he will pull through. This is absolutely not your fault. How could you know that a kitten would attack like that, especially the usually good natured Ragdoll.


----------



## clevercat

Ralphie is hanging on but as yet no improvement. Ragdoll goes to a new foster home, probably tomorrow. If Ralphie recovers, I cannot risk this ever happening again - and in any case, Ralph would be terrified. If he doesn't - how could I ever leave Ragdoll in with my special needs guys, I'd be constantly scared that something would happen... I still love the raggie, just been sitting in the bathroom with him telling him that, but in this case its best if he goes to a home where there is someone who will make him centre of their world. He deserves that much. Please continue to pray for Ralphie.


----------



## boxermom

Prayers for Ralphie, clever. And hugs for you--there is no way you could've known this might happen. But we blame ourselves for everything bad that happens to our animals.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Prayers for Ralphie, clever. And hugs for you--there is no way you could've known this might happen. But we blame ourselves for everything bad that happens to our animals.



Thank you - you're right, we blame ourselves - I just told the charity I am a useless cat parent and she should never let me adopt again. I got told off for even thinking that....but it's hard not to think it's my fault. It's now coming up to seven hours since it happened, and at least he is calm and hanging on. If he pulls through, he will be the most treasured kitten in the world... By coincidence it's five months to the day that Solly passed over. I am hoping my little Sealpoint man is watching over Ralphie and willing him to pull through....


----------



## jenny70

Still praying for little Ralphie.  I like to think that if he has hung on this long that he can pull thru this. 
Prayers for Rag doll too. I hope he can find a wonderful home where he doesn't have to share his people with anyone else. 
Hugs to you Clever, you've been through so much lately.


----------



## Candice0985

oh my goodness.....prayers for Ralphie.

this is absolutely not your fault. I cannot believe the ragdoll did that 

Hang on Ralphie, Clever will take amazing care of you. please pull through little kitten. we are all thinking of you!


----------



## boxermom

I have been praying all morning for Ralphie and you too, clever. Your cats know you are a wonderful (I think the British would say brilliant) cat mother.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh gosh Clever I am so sorry!!! I know you cannot help but think it is your fault, but please don't blame yourself. I have never ever taken the time to introduce cats like you do to your household and, luckily, have never had a problem. It can truly happen to anyone. I cannot believe a cat could do so much damage to another cat. Poor Ralphie for being the victim and poor Ragdoll for whatever possessed him to attack so hard. Lots and lots of  to you, hoping that you have some good news soon.


----------



## Candice0985

flowers for Ralphie


----------



## poopsie

Oh geez.................I honestly cannot believe i am reading this. I am shaking. Sending so much love and prayers to you both


----------



## Cindi

I wonder if there is something wrong with the Ragdoll? I have never know the breed to act like that. They are usually VERY mellow and non aggressive. They are called Ragdolls because they flop over in your arms like a ragdoll. At the very least he needs bloods done to see if something is off. Fingers and paws still crossed here for little Ralphie. Love the name by the way.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you everyone - please, please keep praying and sending out healing thoughts. Ralphie is still alive and given the injuries (our vet said she had never before seen such damage inflicted by a domestic cat) he suffered this morning, that's not something I thought I'd be writing this evening. I am counting off the hours - nine hours now, the first twelve - forty eight are the most crucial. I will call the vet in an hour - for now, just praying for him.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Thank you everyone - please, please keep praying and sending out healing thoughts. Ralphie is still alive and given the injuries (our vet said she had never before seen such damage inflicted by a domestic cat) he suffered this morning, that's not something I thought I'd be writing this evening. I am counting off the hours - nine hours now, the first twelve - forty eight are the most crucial. I will call the vet in an hour - for now, just praying for him.



wow....there must be something wrong with the ragdoll to attack like this?

I haven't stopped thinking about poor Ralphie since I saw your post. praying for him 

I really hope your vet can save him.


----------



## clevercat

Ralphie is stable - vet nurse said he made a grab for her hand as she reached into the oxygen tent. Lovely vet is doing a full check and analysis before she she goes home tonight and will then call me to go through the options. I keep posting it, but please keep praying for the little man.


----------



## jenny70

I think that's encouraging news. Lots of positive thoughts and healing vibes headed to little Ralphie and some peace for you Clever.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Ralphie is stable - vet nurse said he made a grab for her hand as she reached into the oxygen tent. Lovely vet is doing a full check and analysis before she she goes home tonight and will then call me to go through the options. I keep posting it, but please keep praying for the little man.



thank god he is stable! prayers will keep coming, he is in my thoughts 

poor Ralphie, I still cannot believe the ragdoll did this  

I think that is a positive sign if he grabbed for her hand right!?


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Ralphie is stable - vet nurse said he made a grab for her hand as she reached into the oxygen tent. Lovely vet is doing a full check and analysis before she she goes home tonight and will then call me to go through the options. I keep posting it, but please keep praying for the little man.


 
Great news!! Maybe all that noxiousness he is full of will help him pull through.  Come on Ralphie hang in there!


----------



## Cindi

Sounds like at least a small improvement. I am relieved to hear it. Fight Ralphie, you have the most wonderful mom in the world to come home to. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## boxermom

Believe me, I am praying like crazy for Ralphie to recover. Haven't stopped thinking about him since reading your sad news this morning. I imagine you won't sleep a wink tonight. I hope you feel our love for you, clever, as a person who cares so deeply about the neediest of animals.

Sending loving thoughts to you and your entire family, especially Ralphie.


----------



## gazoo

Vibes and fervent prayers for you and Ralphie...  I just can't imagine the shock and horror of what you went and are going through..


----------



## Sez

Just seen this, sending vibes to you and little Ralphie, everything crossed he makes it through x


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> flowers for Ralphie
> View attachment 2199575



Thank you for these....the same colours as Ralphie's favourite mouse...


----------



## clevercat

Ralphie update, just off the phone with lovely vet. Ralphie is stable and showing some signs of improvement!! I strongly believe he can feel the healing thoughts and all the prayers and I believe my Bridge Babies are watching protectively over him. His breathing is easier, without the dreadful rasping noise from this morning. Vet tried to take x-rays but little man was too fidgety. He ate a couple of mouthfuls of food, but we may have to use feeding tubes to rest his throat. Lovely vet has taken him home with her tonight, together with emergency drugs and she can get him back to the surgery immediately if she needs to. He may still suddenly slip away, but I am just so encouraged that he is fighting so hard. The plan tomorrow, if all goes well tonight, I'll get an 8.30am update from lovely vet, Ralphie will be lightly sedated to allow them to wash and assess his wounds, will have x-rays, may have a drip if needed. I am allowed to see him tomorrow too... thank you everyone for your continued prayers and healing energy. They mean more than I can ever say.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Ralphie update, just off the phone with lovely vet. Ralphie is stable and showing some signs of improvement!! I strongly believe he can feel the healing thoughts and all the prayers and I believe my Bridge Babies are watching protectively over him. His breathing is easier, without the dreadful rasping noise from this morning. Vet tried to take x-rays but little man was too fidgety. He ate a couple of mouthfuls of food, but we may have to use feeding tubes to rest his throat. Lovely vet has taken him home with her tonight, together with emergency drugs and she can get him back to the surgery immediately if she needs to. He may still suddenly slip away, but I am just so encouraged that he is fighting so hard. The plan tomorrow, if all goes well tonight, I'll get an 8.30am update from lovely vet, Ralphie will be lightly sedated to allow them to wash and assess his wounds, will have x-rays, may have a drip if needed. I am allowed to see him tomorrow too... thank you everyone for your continued prayers and healing energy. They mean more than I can ever say.



such good news! I keep refreshing this thread to get updates. i'm so happy he is showing signs of improvement.

thoughts and prayers will definitely continue!


----------



## Cindi

Great news! "Lovely vet" sounds like one in a million. If anyone can pull him through I bet it will be her.


----------



## gazoo

Clever - I hope you can get some much needed rest tonight.  It's a wonderful thing that the Lovely Vet is taking him home with her, such a thoughtful and caring act.    

Keep fighting sweet boy!


----------



## cats n bags

Yay for Ralphie!!!!  Be a good boy and do what Lovely Vet tells you to do.  She'll have you back to your old rootin* TOOTIN* self in no time!


----------



## buzzytoes

Your vet sounds amazing. So glad he is showing signs of improvement!


----------



## jenny70

Keep fighting little one!!  That's such encouraging news especially if the lovely vet feels he's stable enough to take him home with her. 
You have all the healing vibes and positive thoughts I can muster!  
Take care of you tonight Clever, Ralphie is in excellent hands.


----------



## inspiredgem

Sending healing prayers for little Ralphie.  Hugs to you both!


----------



## ladysarah

Sending good energy for little Ralphie!




Cindi said:


> I wonder if there is something wrong with the Ragdoll? I have never know the breed to act like that. They are usually VERY mellow and non aggressive. They are called Ragdolls because they flop over in your arms like a ragdoll. At the very least he needs bloods done to see if something is off. Fingers and paws still crossed here for little Ralphie. Love the name by the way.


 I thought the same about poor ragdoll... It just doesn't make sense. But he seems like a very attractive cat that needs to be in a house with no other pets (or children) maybe battersea can help out.


----------



## madamefifi

Yay for Ralphie! Come on little guy!  Fight! 

I


----------



## boxermom

We'll take any positive news there is!  Thinking and praying over Ralphie and that your gifted Lovely Vet uses her skills to save Ralphie.  I agree with the comment about taking care of you, clever. You need strength to get through this. You must feel totally wiped out over all the stress lately.

Big hug for Lovely Vet, too. We are lucky enough to have one like her (ours is also a woman) and she has saved Sabo more than once.


----------



## ILuvShopping

aw i'm so sorry CC!!!  but glad to hear he's holding on.  He's always looked like a strong one! He'll pull through 

So sorry you have to give the ragdoll up though.  But yes you must do what is in the best interest of all of your babies.


----------



## vanilje




----------



## dmbfiredancer

Oh no clever, I'm so sorry to read about what happened! I completely understand you blaming yourself, but there's really no way you could have seen this coming. You're always so careful in introducing the new ones to the group, and if ever there was the true definition of an accident, this is it. Please try not to be too hard on yourself. Good thoughts are going across the ocean to you and Ralphie, and to ragdoll too... I can't imagine what made him do that, but he must be terribly stressed. I think it's best for everyone if he goes to a home where he can be an only cat. Kudos to you for doing what's best for everyone!

Your vet sounds completely lovely - that's so sweet that she took Ralphie home for the night. Huge hugs and good thoughts are with you, and I'm hoping that Ralphie will continue to heal!


----------



## jenny70

Just signing on to send some more healing vibes for little Ralphie. 

Thinking of you Clever, hugs.


----------



## clevercat

I will get a Ralphie update soon, but wanted to let everyone know that Raggie has a new home to go to. I am so relieved for him, he has been found a place where he can be only cat and get all the cuddles and attention he needs. 
It's fair to say I didn't get much sleep, what with Ragdoll screaming all night that he wanted a cuddle, and the rest of the family all determined to give mama as much comfort as they could, by piling on the bed and leaving me with a scrap of space, teetering on the edge of the mattress....but it was nice they all cared enough to join me. Missy was so sweet, slipping under the quilt to get as close as possible....
I'll be back with a Ralphie update as soon as I've spoken to the vet. It's a miracle that he's come this far - I am convinced he can feel the energy and prayers being sent to him...and so can I.


----------



## dusty paws

clever, i'm so so sorry for what happened. please don't blame yourself. setting aside some time right now to pray for ralphie, ragdoll in his new home, and you.


----------



## poopsie

I have been waiting all day for it to be tomorrow there so there would be news of Ralphie.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I have been waiting all day for it to be tomorrow there so there would be news of Ralphie.



Me too. And here it is - Ralphie has made it through the night! He is not out of the woods yet, and today he will be x-rayed to assess damage to his larynx and brain stem (he was bitten on the back of the neck too and this led to a head tilt which has since disappeared, we are hoping this means any swelling on the brain stem is going down) he will have a feeding tube fitted and be put on a drip. On the positive side (quite apart from the fact lovely vet said she was almost sure he wouldn't get through yesterday and yet here he is), vet said Ralphie is incredibly affectionate and playful. This morning as she was in the bath, she could hear the strangest noise, like a duck or a phone left off the hook - turns out it was Ralphie, who was running around and trying out his damaged miaow to encourage her to speed things up and get out of teh baffroom as he needed a cuddle.... 
Please keep praying for us - he's come this far, and I am so happy he is still here. As long as he pulls through and comes home, I can deal with whatever issues he is left with... 
I'm allowed to see him this morning - will be back with an update after.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Me too. And here it is - Ralphie has made it through the night! He is not out of the woods yet, and today he will be x-rayed to assess damage to his larynx and brain stem (he was bitten on the back of the neck too and this led to a head tilt which has since disappeared, we are hoping this means any swelling on the brain stem is going down) he will have a feeding tube fitted and be put on a drip. On the positive side (quite apart from the fact lovely vet said she was almost sure he wouldn't get through yesterday and yet here he is), vet said Ralphie is incredibly affectionate and playful. This morning as she was in the bath, she could hear the strangest noise, like a duck or a phone left off the hook - turns out it was Ralphie, who was running around and trying out his damaged miaow to encourage her to speed things up and get out of teh baffroom as he needed a cuddle....
> Please keep praying for us - he's come this far, and I am so happy he is still here. As long as he pulls through and comes home, I can deal with whatever issues he is left with...
> I'm allowed to see him this morning - will be back with an update after.




 Go Ralphie! What wonderful news. Hurry back Mom


----------



## jenny70

Oh I am so happy to hear this news!  Ralphie was running around?!?!  I can't believe it, that's amazing given everything he's been through!  I know you said he's not out of the woods yet but this must be a huge relief for you!

Positive thoughts and healing vibes continue!


----------



## cats n bags

This is much better news to wake up with.  I hope Ralphie does well today and that he will do everything his doctor tells him to do.  Please give him a kiss on the head for me when you see him.   

I hope ragdoll likes his new home and people so he can be an only child for the rest of his life.


----------



## Cindi

Whew! I am so happy to wake up to this news! Lovely Vet must have been so happy to hear little Ralphie's bid for attention. Still keeping everything crossed here across the pond. Go Ralphie!!!


----------



## clevercat

Back from visiting the little man. It was so, so good to get to give him a cuddle. Lovely Vet said Ralphie had a good evening with her - he'd run right up to her cat, wanting to play - such a miracle that he was able to do that, also that his horrible experience hasn't made him afraid of other cats.
We still need prayers please, as this afternoon's tests will show just how much damage there is to his larynx and what - if anything - can be done.
Ralphie was sleepy from the morphine by the time I got there - he told me all he really wanted was to snuggle into me and have a nap - so that's what we did for an hour. It was lovely, he seems very peaceful, a far cry from the terror of yesterday...
He has quite a fan club with the nurses, and there was a really kind family who came in with their cat, they cooed over Ralphie, and gave me a hug, telling me Ralphie will pull through.
I have left him in the best hands, will be back with an update this evening.
For now, I just want some sleep. I'm exhausted, running on nerves.


----------



## boxermom

I hope Ralphie can feel all our prayers and love. I'm relieved to hear that Ragdoll will have a home to himself, too. Please be kind to yourself, clever.


----------



## clevercat

I wasn't expecting to hear from the vet until this evening, and missed a call I just got from her. The longest two minutes of my life as I tried and failed to get through to the surgery, then had to wait for the voicemail to come through....for a moment, I thought I could hear panic in her voice, but GUESS WHAT, GUESS WHAT!!! Lovely Vet says Ralphie can probably come home tomorrow!!! 
Little Man has had a general anesthetic to give the vet time to clean up his wounds and remove some of the dried blood, he's been X-rayed, and she's inserted a feeding tube. His throat has been severely damaged and there is a lot of swelling but she says hopefully he will be OK. I will feed him through the tube to give his throat time to heal, then he'll go back in five days to have it removed. I am just so, so happy. I didn't mention that I cried and cried at the vet this morning, feeling like I was at the end of my tether....now the world looks so much brighter. Thank you all, thank you for all the prayers and the healing energy sent to Ralphie and me. Given the vet said yesterday that Ralphie was unlikely to survive the day, I am sure prayer and energy saved him.
Thank you!


----------



## jenny70

The. Best. News. Ever!!!!

Way to go Ralphie, we all knew you could pull through!


----------



## ILuvShopping

so glad to hear the awesome news!!!!


----------



## boxermom

OMG, I am so happy! I've prayed and prayed that if it's His will, to perform a miracle for Ralphie.

Continuing the prayers and positive thoughts. Be good to yourself, clever. You need to recover, too. And a big hug for lovely vet.


----------



## buzzytoes

Best news ever!!! Was so scared to check this thread this morning and so thrilled to see he has not even realized he has been in danger. Yay!!!!


----------



## inspiredgem

I'm actually crying happy tears as I read this!  What an amazing little boy to have been through so much and still maintain his sweet and playful nature.  I'm sure you will both be so happy when he can come home and get full time snuggles.  Continued prayers and hugs to you both.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Me too. And here it is - Ralphie has made it through the night! He is not out of the woods yet, and today he will be x-rayed to assess damage to his larynx and brain stem (he was bitten on the back of the neck too and this led to a head tilt which has since disappeared, we are hoping this means any swelling on the brain stem is going down) he will have a feeding tube fitted and be put on a drip. On the positive side (quite apart from the fact lovely vet said she was almost sure he wouldn't get through yesterday and yet here he is), vet said Ralphie is incredibly affectionate and playful. This morning as she was in the bath, she could hear the strangest noise, like a duck or a phone left off the hook - turns out it was Ralphie, who was running around and trying out his damaged miaow to encourage her to speed things up and get out of teh baffroom as he needed a cuddle....
> Please keep praying for us - he's come this far, and I am so happy he is still here. As long as he pulls through and comes home, I can deal with whatever issues he is left with...
> I'm allowed to see him this morning - will be back with an update after.



yay Ralphie! we are all thinking of you. get better soon little boy, clever wants to spoil you sooooo bad!!!

clever this is amazing news! prayers are still coming your way and Ralphies 

wow I can't believe he gets to come home soon! what a sweet and strong willed kitten you have.


----------



## dusty paws

YAY Ralphie!!!


----------



## dmbfiredancer

YAY for Ralphie!!! I'm so glad that he's doing so well! Best news EVAR!


----------



## Cindi

YAY! So happy for you I am crying happy tears for sweet Ralphie. We will continue to send healing thoughts for a speedy recovery.


----------



## madamefifi

Add one more to teh list of tPF aunties getting all choked up with happy tears! Ralphie is coming home--best news ever!


----------



## clevercat

Aww thank you all - I've been crying happy tears too. Lovely Vet has taken Ralphie home with her again - I'm glad he won't be alone overnight, she really has gone way beyond everything she needs to do for him - I count her as one of my blessings. 
Gerbil and Basil have check ups tomorrow so I will be able to have a quick snoodle with the little man, and hoping I can bring him home tomorrow night. I've bleached and scrubbed his pen, washed his blankies and they smell of fabric conditioner and fresh air (instead of his noxious gases...)...I can't wait!


----------



## buzzytoes

Maybe he will return home and leave his gasses behind at the vet.


----------



## boxermom

buzzytoes said:


> Maybe he will return home and leave his gasses behind at the vet.



LOL!  I'm sure at this point, his gas would be the least of your concerns.

I've been busy all afternoon, but wanted to check this thread the minute I returned home. So glad to hear he's still hanging in there. Continuing to pray.


----------



## cherrycookies

Awesome news! Glad Ralphie is well enough to come home!


----------



## clevercat

Proper update later but I've seen the little man this morning and I am collecting him in five hours - Ralphie is coming home!


----------



## Cindi




----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Proper update later but I've seen the little man this morning and I am collecting him in five hours - Ralphie is coming home!



Yahoo!!  Hopefully those 5 hours go by quickly for you!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Proper update later but I've seen the little man this morning and I am collecting him in five hours - Ralphie is coming home!



 hurrah! omg I am so happy little Ralphie pulled through!


----------



## ILuvShopping

yay ralphie!!!


----------



## cats n bags

:greengrin::greengrin::greengrin:


----------



## boxermom

So happy for you and Ralphie. Prayers for continued recovery for him and some calm for you, clever.


----------



## clevercat

He's home, he's home! I have been running around thanking people all day - my neighbour, who got us to the vet in record time and is in part responsible for Ralphie still being here - that lovely vet was able to treat him just ten minutes after the attack went a long way to helping him survive, the nurses at the surgery (they are neck deep in chocolates this evening, lol) and most of all, lovely vet. Truly one in a million. I wanted to get her a gift - settled on everything she would need for a peaceful girly night in, champagne, chocolates and a spa treatment called Relaxation and Sleep in a Box (wish now that I'd got one for myself)...and I hope everyone here knows just how much your posts, PMs and prayers have meant over the past few days. THANK YOU!
As for himself - he is fast asleep in his kitten tunnel. He has a lot of healing to do and is fighting off a massive infection from his injuries, so please keep praying for us....
Ralphie is being tube fed, 10 times a day - I've just done the first one, and am going to sleep next to his pen tonight so I can do midnight feeds. I'm also giving him pain relief and antibiotics twice a day. We go back for a check up on Monday night....lovely vet has already said if I need a break, or am struggling with him, or have an overnight business trip, then Ralphie can stay with her for a few nights. So kind - I am blessed to have found her.


----------



## cats n bags

_words escape me_

For Ralphie


----------



## Cindi

Such great news! Just don't forget to take care of yourself during this stressful time. I'm sure some kitty cuddles with little Ralphie will make you feel much better. Hang in there. Hopefully the worst is over.


----------



## clevercat

Also - an update about raggie man. For a start, he isn't a Ragdoll! He is an oriental breed, possibly a Balinese. He isn't microchipped (I had hoped...), and has been a stray for a very long time (from the density and condition of his fur). Heartbreaking that I can't keep him, all he wants is to be cuddled... But he does have a lovely home to go to, and we are hoping he will go there next week. Until then I am taking every precaution possible to keep him away from the rest of the family....
And a good Basil and Gerbil update - both have put on weight (Gerbs has put on a whole kilo!), Basil's heart is much calmer and relaxed, and Gerbs has made an amazing improvement - better than vet expected.  Of course, it was never a visit that would go smoothly - both of them filled their carriers with eye watering steamers just as we got into the consult room. Lovely....


----------



## Cindi

You poor thing. You can't catch a break. Sorry to laugh but "eye watering steamers" is just so descriptive.   I'm glad the medical info was all good at least. That is the most important thing. And you know (especially with pets) s*** happens.


----------



## boxermom

This is amazing. Still praying  I was driving to Charlotte, NC, today to meet up with some PF friends and was thinking about Ralphie and you during the drive.

Your vet and her staff are one in a million and so are you, clever. I know you won't get any sleep, but I know you are just so happy to have the little guy home.


----------



## jenny70

Yay Ralphie!!!  So glad he's home!  
Still praying for the both of you and for rag doll. I hope his soon to be new home will be a perfect fit or him. 

Congrats to Gerbil and Basil for the great checkup news!


----------



## Candice0985

so glad he's home!!

I know he can fight off this infection he is such a strong little guy! way to go ralphie!


----------



## leasul2003

Great news & hope he has a speedy recovery!


----------



## madamefifi

Wonderful update, Clever! 

I am curious about the feeding tube--where is it inserted, through the nose or through the abdomen?


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> Wonderful update, Clever!
> 
> I am curious about the feeding tube--where is it inserted, through the nose or through the abdomen?



It's stitched into the side of his neck. He is managing so incredibly well - just had feed no.five - the 1am feed was a challenge (for me, not Ralphie), as I staggered around half asleep...but he's really good about taking the food through his tube and this morning he is eating from the bowl - I am trying to avoid him doing that, to give his throat time to heal...but as we know, Ralphie is a young man with strong opinions, and if he wanted to eat from the bowl, he was going to eat from the bowl. Peekture update a little later - for now, he is playing in my lap....
Oh - and his purr is back! Yay! My dad called for an update and Ralphie had a brief purr down the phone to him l


----------



## inspiredgem

Ralphie is certainly an amazing little man and I'm so happy to hear that he is continuing to improve!  

Keep up the good work Ralphie and try to let Clever get a little rest in between sunggles!


----------



## madamefifi

Oh! I just love Ralphie! Sylvia is a little young for a boifren, of course, but perhaps if you show him her peektures he might consider waiting?


----------



## cats n bags

Yay for the purr motor working again!  

Don't forget to put a kiss on his head for me.


----------



## boxermom

what a strong little man! With your expert care, I'm feeling better about his recovery.


----------



## gazoo

Go Ralphie! Get better, sweet boy.


----------



## clevercat

The words 'break' 'catch' and 'a' are not words I am too familiar with at the moment....Norris just appeared with an abcess so big it's like he shoved a golf ball in the side of his mouth...on way to emergency vet to get it drained (and get his peanuts removed too....)....


----------



## cats n bags

A little prezzie for Norris  :greengrin:


----------



## Cindi

UGH!!!!! Hopefully after all this you will get a nice long period of quiet where everyone is well. Poor baby cat. I'm sure Lovely Vet will have him fixed up in no time. Have they named a wing of the vet hospital after you yet???





clevercat said:


> The words 'break' 'catch' and 'a' are not words I am too familiar with at the moment....Norris just appeared with an abcess so big it's like he shoved a golf ball in the side of his mouth...on way to emergency vet to get it drained (and get his peanuts removed too....)....


----------



## boxermom

I'm sure you have the thickest file in the vet's office. Poor kitty. If it isn't one thing, It's 3 others.

Hugs and prayers for everyone.


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> Oh! I just love Ralphie! Sylvia is a little young for a boifren, of course, but perhaps if you show him her peektures he might consider waiting?


 
_At teh moment, Miss madamefifi, ai are more interested in foods and cuddles than gurls. Mummy says all that will change when I feel better....._


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> A little prezzie for Norris :greengrin:


 
LOL! Poor little old guy - he was in a shocking state yesterday - I've never seen such a big abcess, it must've been agony. He is in good hands, at the clinic in the rescue centre, where I used to volunteer. They will drain his abcess and neuter him, and I will then be able to pick him up. 

Ralphie continues to amaze me. He is fast asleep at the moment, having had a bowl of AD, which he drank by himself (_Ai are a big boi, Mummy! Ai can feeds myseff!)._
Pictures coming up!


----------



## boxermom

Oh, good job, Ralphie!

My mother said when I was little I used to say *I'll do it myfelf*-(-couldn't say the *s*.) So that's what Ralphie is doing--he can do it himfelf.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Oh, good job, Ralphie!
> 
> My mother said when I was little I used to say *I'll do it myfelf*-(-couldn't say the *s*.) So that's what Ralphie is doing--he can do it himfelf.


 
He certainly can - lookit this...Ralphie eating all by himfelf 




Big smiles for my Purrs Forum aunties!


----------



## madamefifi

Ralphie!!! He looks very fit, Clever, especially in that second picture. Truly a miracle!


----------



## jenny70

Ralphie!  You look wonderful!  Keep healing little man!


----------



## Candice0985

Ralphie looks amazing considering what he's been through! such a strong little boy you are!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> He certainly can - lookit this...Ralphie eating all by himfelf
> 
> View attachment 2205339
> 
> 
> Big smiles for my Purrs Forum aunties!
> 
> View attachment 2205340



What an angel-boy!  
His resilience is inspiring.


----------



## cats n bags

Hi Ralphie,
You have a big smile for such a tiny little guy.


----------



## boxermom

I'm still praying for you, Ralphie! such a strong boy you are


----------



## leasul2003

What a tough little guy he is!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Ralphie I love your big smile!


----------



## Cindi

WOW! He looks great! Keep up the good work Ralphie.


----------



## clevercat

This evening, we are off to teh vet for Ralphie's check-up. I am not sure that it is a little too early to remove the feeding tube, but I am hoping it won't be in for too much longer - he is desperate to eat by himself..... We had such a lovely snuggle in the sunshine this morning - I look back to last week and keep thinking this is truly a miracle


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> This evening, we are off to teh vet for Ralphie's check-up. I am not sure that it is a little too early to remove the feeding tube, but I am hoping it won't be in for too much longer - he is desperate to eat by himself..... We had such a lovely snuggle in the sunshine this morning - I look back to last week and keep thinking this is truly a miracle



this brings a smile! i'm glad he's being a snuggle bug and so loveable. it is truly a miracle clever! 

Ralphie is one lucky guy to have you and vice versa


----------



## boxermom

I hope he continues his miracle recovery. You are a big part of that, clever. He's so cute, I can barely stand it.


----------



## ILuvShopping

such a strong little thing!!

does the tube bother him at all? like does he want to play with it?


----------



## dusty paws

hello handsome!


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I hope he continues his miracle recovery. You are a big part of that, clever. He's so cute, I can barely stand it.



I know! I look at that little face, so expressive, and just melt...this little man is going to get whatever he wants, whenever he wants it 



ILuvShopping said:


> such a strong little thing!!
> 
> does the tube bother him at all? like does he want to play with it?



Oh he HATED the tube initially - so much so that vet had to wrap a bandage around his body to stop him trying to tear it out. Of course he hated the bandage even more, and just laid on his side looking all pathetic....when it came off, he decided the tube wasn't so bad...



Candice0985 said:


> this brings a smile! i'm glad he's being a snuggle bug
> and so loveable. it is truly a miracle clever!
> 
> Ralphie is one lucky guy to have you and vice versa



Ralphie the Miracle Kitten..... Lol right now he is snuggled so tightly into me that I can't even reach for my coffee in case I disturb him.
He was so confident and calm at the vet this evening - greeting the nurses with his duck-like miaow, then telling lovely vet how nice to see her and please to have some treats....she is like me, we both think we have a special bond with Ralphie....but it could just be the food we provide.... 
Anyway, wonderful and amazing news - the feeding tube is out already! He is making a great recovery. He will need to live in the pen until at least the weekend, to give his wounds time to heal without Gerbs giving him baffs and risking infection....
Meanwhile, he glues himself to me at every opportunity - we've been like this for hours. My back aches, my coffee is cold and I am hungry. None of that matters because little one is happy.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I know! I look at that little face, so expressive, and just melt...this little man is going to get whatever he wants, whenever he wants it
> 
> 
> 
> Oh he HATED the tube initially - so much so that vet had to wrap a bandage around his body to stop him trying to tear it out. Of course he hated the bandage even more, and just laid on his side looking all pathetic....when it came off, he decided the tube wasn't so bad...
> 
> 
> 
> Ralphie the Miracle Kitten..... Lol right now he is snuggled so tightly into me that I can't even reach for my coffee in case I disturb him.
> He was so confident and calm at the vet this evening - greeting the nurses with his duck-like miaow, then telling lovely vet how nice to see her and please to have some treats....she is like me, we both think we have a special bond with Ralphie....but it could just be the food we provide....
> Anyway, wonderful and amazing news - the feeding tube is out already! He is making a great recovery. He will need to live in the pen until at least the weekend, to give his wounds time to heal without Gerbs giving him baffs and risking infection....
> Meanwhile, he glues himself to me at every opportunity - we've been like this for hours. My back aches, my coffee is cold and I am hungry. None of that matters because little one is happy.



oh wow! I'm glad to hear that but I bet Ralphie is sooo happy it's out 

I think everyone is a puddle of love around this kitten! he has everyone wrapped around his little paw 

the sign of a true pet lover, your legs may be stiff from sitting still so long, back hurts, coffees cold etc....but the kitty is comfortable and that's all that matters! such a little snugglebug!

btw- is the ragdoll still at your house? are you nervous having him there still?


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> oh wow! I'm glad to hear that but I bet Ralphie is sooo happy it's out
> 
> I think everyone is a puddle of love around this kitten! he has everyone wrapped around his little paw
> 
> the sign of a true pet lover, your legs may be stiff from sitting still so long, back hurts, coffees cold etc....but the kitty is comfortable and that's all that matters! such a little snugglebug!
> 
> btw- is the ragdoll still at your house? are you nervous having him there still?



Yes, he's still here - I am just looking forward to him having a home with a person he can have to himself. I am uneasy at him still being here, but I am making absolutely sure there's no way he comes into contact with the rest of the family, least of all Ralphie.
It looks as though Raggie will head off to his foster home tomorrow night. He has ripped up my new bathroom floor, so I have to buy that all over again - and there is a distinct waft of Tom Cat in the air.....once it's tidied up, Norris will move in for a couple of nights - then I am making it a kitteh-free zone. I need one room just for me.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Yes, he's still here - I am just looking forward to him having a home with a person he can have to himself. I am uneasy at him still being here, but I am making absolutely sure there's no way he comes into contact with the rest of the family, least of all Ralphie.
> It looks as though Raggie will head off to his foster home tomorrow night. He has ripped up my new bathroom floor, so I have to buy that all over again - and there is a distinct waft of Tom Cat in the air.....once it's tidied up, Norris will move in for a couple of nights - then I am making it a kitteh-free zone. I need one room just for me.



that's good to hear that he'll have a new home soon where he can be the one and only kitteh.....sorry to hear about your floor though....how in the world did he manage that!!? I always was under the impression that raggies were so calm and chill?

I agree one room should be just for you  treat yourself to one of the kits you gave lovely vet for a spa day  Ralphie thinks he deserves a spa day too  lol!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> that's good to hear that he'll have a new home soon where he can be the one and only kitteh.....sorry to hear about your floor though....how in the world did he manage that!!? I always was under the impression that raggies were so calm and chill?
> 
> I agree one room should be just for you  treat yourself to one of the kits you gave lovely vet for a spa day  Ralphie thinks he deserves a spa day too  lol!



Raggie isn't a raggie  my catsitter, who is an experienced Ragdoll breeder, was able to tell me that at first glance. She thinks he is Bengal X or Balinese. I don't know anything about those breeds, but still so shocked he could've done what he did to Ralphie...
Anyway, the little man doesn't seem to have any memory of it, thank goodness. During the brief time I let him out of the pen for supervised play this evening, he made a bee-line for Basil and set about hanging off his ears and tail....good job Basil likes him


----------



## ILuvShopping

clevercat said:


> Meanwhile, he glues himself to me at every opportunity - we've been like this for hours. My back aches, my coffee is cold and I am hungry. None of that matters because little one is happy.



awwww what we do for our kittehs!    numerous nights i'm all "i have to go to the bathroom.... but i have a cat on me.. therefore i can not disturbe them...."  haha

last night was like that with my kittens. they were all sleeping on me as i lay on the floor.  i've made a little hangout spot for myself on the bedroom floor since the bed is too tall for them.  pillows and blankets, hopefully a nice sleeping spot for them during the day when i'm gone.  it was coming up to my bedtime and they were fast asleep... didn't want to disturb them!  and was also enjoying the quiet of not hearing polly's constant meow lol


----------



## inspiredgem

Great news Clever!  I guess no one ever told Ralphie how seriously he was injured because this doesn't appear to have slowed him down much.  Keep up the good work Ralphie!!!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Raggie isn't a raggie  my catsitter, who is an experienced Ragdoll breeder, was able to tell me that at first glance. She thinks he is Bengal X or Balinese. I don't know anything about those breeds, but still so shocked he could've done what he did to Ralphie...
> Anyway, the little man doesn't seem to have any memory of it, thank goodness. During the brief time I let him out of the pen for supervised play this evening, he made a bee-line for Basil and set about hanging off his ears and tail....good job Basil likes him



haha that's cute  Ralphie wants to be just like his big brother when he grows up


----------



## boxermom

You should set up a kitteh cam and we could subscribe to watch all the antics of your crew. But we'd never get anything done during the day.


----------



## jenny70

boxermom said:


> You should set up a kitteh cam and we could subscribe to watch all the antics of your crew. But we'd never get anything done during the day.



I LOVE this idea!!


----------



## Cindi

NO! Please, I am weak... I need my job. 










boxermom said:


> You should set up a kitteh cam and we could subscribe to watch all the antics of your crew. But we'd never get anything done during the day.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> You should set up a kitteh cam and we could subscribe to watch all the antics of your crew. But we'd never get anything done during the day.





jenny70 said:


> I LOVE this idea!!





Cindi said:


> NO! Please, I am weak... I need my job.



But then I would feel the need to keep my home tidy all teh time. Lol - that would never be possible with this lot around. I swept the floor, cleaned the trays and washed down the surfaces in the kitchen when I got up this morning. Fed everyone, then had my coffee and came back into the kitchen. Five minutes after theyve been fed, it looks like a herd of wildebeest have stomped through it...
Meanwhile - Raphie has just caught a sunbeam in the window, and is toasting his healing wounds. I am wondering if there will ever be a time that I am not anxiously looking over at him to check he is safe....
Raggie wrecked the rest of the bathroom floor overnight - he is going to be so happy tonight, when he can curl up on a bed with a hoomin....


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> But then I would feel the need to keep my home tidy all teh time. Lol - that would never be possible with this lot around. I swept the floor, cleaned the trays and washed down the surfaces in the kitchen when I got up this morning. Fed everyone, then had my coffee and came back into the kitchen. Five minutes after theyve been fed, it looks like a herd of wildebeest have stomped through it...
> Meanwhile - Raphie has just caught a sunbeam in the window, and is toasting his healing wounds. I am wondering if there will ever be a time that I am not anxiously looking over at him to check he is safe....
> Raggie wrecked the rest of the bathroom floor overnight - he is going to be so happy tonight, when he can curl up on a bed with a hoomin....



haha what we do for our pets! I vacuum and look behind me and someone had already come flying out of the litter box trailing bits of wheat lol!

oh Ralphie! he must look so peaceful and happy roasting in his sunbeams 

there will be a time, once he's all healed you'll be able to enjoy his company without worrying about him.

the rest of the clever clan gets along with him right?


----------



## clevercat

Ralphie photos! I hope this first one isn't too graphic - his war wounds are recovering nicely, I promise...




With Gerbs this morning, and absolutely entranced because,_ 'OMCheese, Mummy! This cat noes has a TAIL!'_




And I love the look on his face here, playing with a toy in a sunny windowsill....


----------



## ILuvShopping

such a little cutie!!! so awesome that most of your cats accept him right away. 

wish my cats were like that with newbies lol


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Ralphie photos! I hope this first one isn't too graphic - his war wounds are recovering nicely, I promise...
> 
> View attachment 2207675
> 
> 
> With Gerbs this morning, and absolutely entranced because,_ 'OMCheese, Mummy! This cat noes has a TAIL!'_
> 
> View attachment 2207676
> 
> 
> And I love the look on his face here, playing with a toy in a sunny windowsill....
> 
> View attachment 2207677



Wow - what a serious looking wound.  Thanks for posting the pics.  Ralphie's face is SUCH a GOOD face!  Love his markings and expressiveness.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Ralphie photos! I hope this first one isn't too graphic - his war wounds are recovering nicely, I promise...
> 
> View attachment 2207675
> 
> 
> With Gerbs this morning, and absolutely entranced because,_ 'OMCheese, Mummy! This cat noes has a TAIL!'_
> 
> View attachment 2207676
> 
> 
> And I love the look on his face here, playing with a toy in a sunny windowsill....
> 
> View attachment 2207677



Oh my gosh that poor baby!  I'm so glad he's on the road to recovery. 

From the looks of it he doesn't seem to bothered by what he's been through!  

Such a handsome little fellow!


----------



## Cindi

What a sweet little angel boy. I'm SO happy he is feeling better.


----------



## boxermom

Love the one of him in the sun. They all find the sunbeam on days that have them. He's recovering so quickly--it's hard to believe.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Ralphie photos! I hope this first one isn't too graphic - his war wounds are recovering nicely, I promise...
> 
> View attachment 2207675
> 
> 
> With Gerbs this morning, and absolutely entranced because,_ 'OMCheese, Mummy! This cat noes has a TAIL!'_
> 
> View attachment 2207676
> 
> 
> And I love the look on his face here, playing with a toy in a sunny windowsill....
> 
> View attachment 2207677



 Hey Ralphie!

ouch! he doesn't seem much bothered by it but I hope that wound heals quickly. is that from the feeding tube or a raggie wound?

love the last 2 pictures, he has the best facial expressions


----------



## clevercat

The raggie has just been picked up. Even though I have a huge sense of relief, I am sad...
Just been bleaching and scrubbing the bathroom, despairing at what's left of the floor....I suppose I feel a little like I did when Lucy Lou went to her new home..... Meanwhile I am almost sure teh kittehs breathed a collective sigh of relief. Ralphie wants to hang flags around his pen to celebrate.....


----------



## boxermom

Well, I hope the new home is what he needs. I know you're sad, but he sure caused a lot of grief and expense for the short time he was there. Thank goodness Ralphie appears to be doing so well. He's such a cutie pie.


----------



## Cindi

It feels like failure to have to rehome a cat, I know the feeling. But it is really better for everyone. I'm sure Raggie will be much happier in his new home and your wonderful furry family will be happier without him there. Some cats are not meant to live in a large group like some of us have. My newest, Tipsy, made herself right at home while Whirly does much better in my office with just Bellis (and Tommy visits, everyone loves Tommy). If I could find a proper home for Whirly where she could be the only cat I would let her go. It would be hard but she would be happier there with just her people to love on. She is still listed on Petfinder. ((((HUGS)))) to you Clever.


----------



## inspiredgem

Ralphie has the sweetest face 

I'm so happy that he is continuing to improve!


----------



## cats n bags

How is the little fuzzy short kid doing today?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> How is the little fuzzy short kid doing today?



I cannot look at him without a big ol' grin on my face  I've had a really long day at work today, so cat sitter has been popping in and out to check on him - I'm on my way back home now. He is incredible - although he is on cage rest until his check up on Saturday, he is allowed out for supervised play and amazingly, has made a friend in Missy. Theyve been playing patty-paws under a door, and she lets Ralphie chase her - so lovely to watch. When I think back to this time last week - I'm just so, so happy Ralphie is a fighter.
Photos coming up!
Oh - I will be collecting Norris (Mr Peanutless) tomorrow afternoon. Yay!
And fingers crossed, it looks like Raggie's temporary person has fallen under his spell. We should find out tomorrow if this sill be his Furever Home.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> How is the little fuzzy short kid doing today?



I cannot look at him without a big ol' grin on my face  I've had a really long day at work today, so cat sitter has been popping in and out to check on him - I'm on my way back home now. He is incredible - although he is on cage rest until his check up on Saturday, he is allowed out for supervised play and amazingly, has made a friend in Missy. They've been playing patty-paws under a door, and she lets Ralphie chase her - so lovely to watch. When I think back to this time last week - I'm just so, so happy Ralphie is a fighter.
Photos coming up!
Oh - I will be collecting Norris (Mr Peanutless) tomorrow afternoon. Yay!
And fingers crossed, it looks like Raggie's temporary person has fallen under his spell. We should find out tomorrow if this will be his Furever Home.


----------



## clevercat

^^^ ooh I repeated myself, wonder how I did that....
Anyway. Just off the phone with Norris's vet and the poor little guy is going to be there at least another two weeks, as his abcess is so badly infected. Ugh. I was so looking forward to getting him back, but I know they're taking good care of him....


----------



## cats n bags

Wow.  2 weeks seems like a long time for an abscess.  Will you get to visit him?


----------



## gazoo

This Ralphie experience is so heartwarming and highlights how precious these creatures are.  I've been giving my kitty extra squeezes.  

Sorry to hear that Norris is still not well enough to return home.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Wow.  2 weeks seems like a long time for an abscess.  Will you get to visit him?



I know! When I rang them on Monday, they said he was good to go that evening - I'm glad I didn't bring him back here, only to have to return to the vet. When I think of the size of the abcess, I'm not so surprised. It would've affected his teeth badly, so the poor little guy obviously needs more TLC and pain relief from teh vet. I think mostly they are keeping him in because he lives outside - no guarantee he'll turn up in time for his meds each day. I have thought very carefully about offering the bathroom as a temporary bedsit but I need to make Ralphie my priority at the moment - I think we have all been through too much lately for me to bring in another cat. That's not to say Norris won't be welcomed home like one of the family, and if he gets on with everyone, he is more than welcome to move in - but I have reached the point where I need a small break from looking after another sick cat. Never thought I'd say that and hope I don't sound selfish. Last weeks horrible experience was a very steep learning curve. I don't think I'll ever again be able to introduce a new cat easily....
I will call the clinic tomorrow to see if I can visit Norris over the weekend - for now, it is something of a relief to be able to hand his care over to somebody else.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I know! When I rang them on Monday, they said he was good to go that evening - I'm glad I didn't bring him back here, only to have to return to the vet. When I think of the size of the abcess, I'm not so surprised. It would've affected his teeth badly, so the poor little guy obviously needs more TLC and pain relief from teh vet. I think mostly they are keeping him in because he lives outside - no guarantee he'll turn up in time for his meds each day. I have thought very carefully about offering the bathroom as a temporary bedsit but I need to make Ralphie my priority at the moment - I think we have all been through too much lately for me to bring in another cat. That's not to say Norris won't be welcomed home like one of the family, and if he gets on with everyone, he is more than welcome to move in - but I have reached the point where I need a small break from looking after another sick cat. Never thought I'd say that and hope I don't sound selfish. Last weeks horrible experience was a very steep learning curve. I don't think I'll ever again be able to introduce a new cat easily....
> I will call the clinic tomorrow to see if I can visit Norris over the weekend - for now, it is something of a relief to be bake to hand his care over to somebody else.



I don't think this selfish at all, in fact it's realistic and thoughtful to think of your other cats first! It's completely understandable considering the scare you went through almost losing Ralphie and having him fight to get better, such a strong little guy! if Norris is an outdoor cat then it's probably best the vet keeps him for the time being to give him his meds and make sure the abcess is fully healed. 

there's always going to be other cats that need homes and unfortunately one person cannot help everyone (even though you do more work then 1 person!) and i'm sure you'll welcome others to your home eventually. Your family needs you the most right now and focusing on your bunch is the best for both you and your kitties 

is it too much to ask for more Ralphie peektures? I love this little guy! he's sooo cute


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I know! When I rang them on Monday, they said he was good to go that evening - I'm glad I didn't bring him back here, only to have to return to the vet. When I think of the size of the abcess, I'm not so surprised. It would've affected his teeth badly, so the poor little guy obviously needs more TLC and pain relief from teh vet. I think mostly they are keeping him in because he lives outside - no guarantee he'll turn up in time for his meds each day. I have thought very carefully about offering the bathroom as a temporary bedsit but I need to make Ralphie my priority at the moment - I think we have all been through too much lately for me to bring in another cat. That's not to say Norris won't be welcomed home like one of the family, and if he gets on with everyone, he is more than welcome to move in - but I have reached the point where I need a small break from looking after another sick cat. Never thought I'd say that and hope I don't sound selfish. Last weeks horrible experience was a very steep learning curve. I don't think I'll ever again be able to introduce a new cat easily....
> I will call the clinic tomorrow to see if I can visit Norris over the weekend - for now, it is something of a relief to be able to hand his care over to somebody else.



I think you are actually doing the best for all concerned not to bring Norris into the house now.  Ralphie does need to take priority for a few months so he can get bigger and heal up.

If Norris is friendly, can the clinic put up a poster advertising a Cat looking for new people?  Someone might be willing to adopt him straight into a new home.  Maybe the other shelter you worked with could put up some home wanted posters for him. 

It was hard, but turning Mr. Kitty loose after his surgery was the best thing for him at the time.  He needed to get the hormones out of his system, and make his own decisions about selling his soul for a life with upholstered furniture.  Letting Norris return to his garden for the summer might be OK, and if he does have people around the neighborhood, they might be willing to keep him closer to home if he doesn't have those peanuts looking for troubles...


----------



## clevercat

_Hmm. This looks bery high. Ai wonder if ai can get to teh top......_




_Lookitme, Mummy, lookitme! Ai climbed to teh top! Lookit how high ai got! Ai am teh brave boy, Mummy, aren't ai?_


----------



## gazoo

Oh Ralphie you are so very brave!!  

Clever - please don't think anything you do is selfish.  You are an amazing mommy to all these babies and as a mom, sometimes you have to say no to more playmates.


----------



## Cindi

What a strong and brave boy. Clever you are lucky you are so far away or I would have to come over there and swat you. You are about as far from selfish as Philly is from London. (That's a LOOOOOOONG way). You always do what's best for your fur kids, most of the time at great emotional and financial cost to you. I think it's a great idea to try to find Norris a new home. Surely someone will want a sweet cat that is already neutered and has all his shots. Maybe the rescue you work with will let you list him on their website.


----------



## Candice0985

Ralphie you are so strong and courageous! climbing so high  

what a cutie, he loves you clever! you can see in his eyes he just wants to impress his mummy


----------



## ladysarah

clevercat said:


> _Hmm. This looks bery high. Ai wonder if ai can get to teh top......_
> 
> View attachment 2210181
> 
> 
> _Lookitme, Mummy, lookitme! Ai climbed to teh top! Lookit how high ai got! Ai am teh brave boy, Mummy, aren't ai?_
> 
> View attachment 2210182



Well done darling! Great to see you back in form!


----------



## clevercat

The little man has quite the feisty streak 
Ralphie is on a special diet to help build up his strength and of course, everyone else wants to get in on the action. Last night, as he was eating, Phillip strolled up and stuck his nose in Ralphie's bowl. Immediately, a teeny tiny paw shot out into Phil's face, pushing him away. He did this twice before Phil got the message...such a character and so brave after all he's been through....


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> The little man has quite the feisty streak
> Ralphie is on a special diet to help build up his strength and of course, everyone else wants to get in on the action. Last night, as he was eating, Phillip strolled up and stuck his nose in Ralphie's bowl. Immediately, a teeny tiny paw shot out into Phil's face, pushing him away. He did this twice before Phil got the message...such a character and so brave after all he's been through....



lol such cattitude!  he has such a big personality for such a teeny kitteh!


----------



## ILuvShopping

lol i love it when kittens are so territorial over their food. it's the cutest thing!


----------



## clevercat

Please could I ask for more prayers for Ralphie. We've had a bit of a setback. This morning he wasn't quite right, very grumpy, couldn't settle, trembling....luckily I was taking him to the vet anyway, as part of his ongoing check-ups. I was worried one of the bites had become infected and I was right. Vet  managed to drain a little - enough to ease the discomfort but himself is still VERY miserable. Poor little guy has a fever, no wonder he feels so uncomfortable....He's had a long acting antibiotic shot, a vitamin B shot, more meds to add into his daily routine, and we go back again next Saturday. Lovely Vet has told me if I'm worried tomorrow, to get the emergency vet to contact her, and she'll come get Ralphie and look after him. I've made Ralphie a bed in the windowsill and he is fast asleep in it, toasting in the sunshine. He is so tiny and vulnerable....he is also a fighter, so I am hoping lots of undisturbed sleep will help him heal....


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Please could I ask for more prayers for Ralphie. We've had a bit of a setback. This morning he wasn't quite right, very grumpy, couldn't settle, trembling....luckily I was taking him to the vet anyway, as part of his ongoing check-ups. I was worried one of the bites had become infected and I was right. Vet  managed to drain a little - enough to ease the discomfort but himself is still VERY miserable. Poor little guy has a fever, no wonder he feels so uncomfortable....He's had a long acting antibiotic shot, a vitamin B shot, more meds to add into his daily routine, and we go back again next Saturday. Lovely Vet has told me if I'm worried tomorrow, to get the emergency vet to contact her, and she'll come get Ralphie and look after him. I've made Ralphie a bed in the windowsill and he is fast asleep in it, toasting in the sunshine. He is so tiny and vulnerable....he is also a fighter, so I am hoping lots of undisturbed sleep will help him heal....



Oh no!  Poor Little Ralphie!  I hope he's back to his little feisty self soon!  

Continued prayers for the little man!


----------



## cats n bags

Poor little dude.  

I'll keep him sending him the healing thoughts and some kisses for his little head.


----------



## Cindi

Poor baby. He is a fighter, I know he will pull through. Sending I will keep him in my thoughts this weekend. I really love Lovely Vet. I wish she was my vet.


----------



## boxermom

Praying very hard for Ralphie.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Poor baby. He is a fighter, I know he will pull through. Sending I will keep him in my thoughts this weekend. I really love Lovely Vet. I wish she was my vet.



I'm so lucky to have her as our vet. I know that if she was at all worried, she'd have kept Ralphie in and taken him home with her over the weekend. I asked - because I am a paranoid parent where the little man is concerned - if I can stop panicking that he will lose the fight. She said the main concern had always been the popping noise from his airways, but this is now completely better. Yay! At worst, he will have to be sedated to have this wound flushed, so I am trying to be calm, and let him sleep without disturbing him. He's slept almost all day, curled up with Bear, then moved on and snuggled with Missy, who has developed a somewhat surprising maternal streak where he is concerned....and now he is asleep in the cat tree. Meanwhile, I've cooked him some fish (ewwgross the smell) in the hope he will eat tonight....


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I'm so lucky to have her as our vet. I know that if she was at all worried, she'd have kept Ralphie in and taken him home with her over the weekend. I asked - because I am a paranoid parent where the little man is concerned - if I can stop panicking that he will lose the fight. She said the main concern had always been the popping noise from his airways, but this is now completely better. Yay! At worst, he will have to be sedated to have this wound flushed, so I am trying to be calm, and let him sleep without disturbing him. He's slept almost all day, curled up with Bear, then moved on and snuggled with Missy, who has developed a somewhat surprising maternal streak where he is concerned....and now he is asleep in the cat tree. Meanwhile, I've cooked him some fish (ewwgross the smell) in the hope he will eat tonight....



my prayers and thoughts are with Ralphie, he is a little fighter and he'll get better, this is just one set back  ssooo glad to hear his airways are better, this is huge!

get lots of sleep little guy and fight off this infection


----------



## mymeimei02

Awe Ralphie just melts my heart. I am so amazed how far he has come and he is a fighter he will pull through. Sending positive vibes.


----------



## clevercat

He didn't want the fish.....I syringe fed him some AD, then he drank/ate half a small bowl of it by himself. He's had his meds, and an additional dose of painkiller (on vet's advice), and I've moved his favourite cushion into the pen and popped him back in, covered the pen in blankets and towels so he can sleep undisturbed.....
Anyone here have experience with bites like this? In all the time I have been a cat Mum, this is the first time I have dealt with them. How long does an antibiotic shot take to work? Ralphie has been on penicillin all week, and I wonder if that's bought the infection to a head (I remember when I had an abcess on a tooth a few years ago, the penicillin bought it out like a rather gross volcano....)...
I so need a break from worrying. I was just measuring out the meds for him, for Gerbs and for Norton and I. am. so. tired. with all the worrying. *sigh* I know it comes with the territory,but even so.....


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> He didn't want the fish.....I syringe fed him some AD, then he drank/ate half a small bowl of it by himself. He's had his meds, and an additional dose of painkiller (on vet's advice), and I've moved his favourite cushion into the pen and popped him back in, covered the pen in blankets and towels so he can sleep undisturbed.....
> Anyone here have experience with bites like this? In all the time I have been a cat Mum, this is the first time I have dealt with them. How long does an antibiotic shot take to work? Ralphie has been on penicillin all week, and I wonder if that's bought the infection to a head (I remember when I had an abcess on a tooth a few years ago, the penicillin bought it out like a rather gross volcano....)...
> I so need a break from worrying. I was just measuring out the meds for him, for Gerbs and for Norton and I. am. so. tired. with all the worrying. *sigh* I know it comes with the territory,but even so.....



When I've had cat bite abscesses, I've treated with Epsom salts solution on a cotton ball a few times daily.  I think they might call it something else there, but it is a magnesium salt that you mix with the hottest water you can stand with bare fingers.  I mix just enough salts into water to leave some crystals undissolved.  You dunk the cotton in the solution and hold it over the bite hole, and keep dunking & soaking until the water cools down.  Somehow this pulls the goo up to the surface to clean and heal the wound.  It does feel kind of nice too.  

Your vet would know what antibiotics Ralphie can have, and whether something instead of Penicillin might be needed to kill any stubborn germs living in the wound.  Little kittens might not be able to tolerate some drugs as well as the grown cats.


----------



## leasul2003

I can't believe how strong that little guy is. He just doesn't give up. And that is so important in overcoming what he has been through. Three cheers for Ralphie!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> When I've had cat bite abscesses, I've treated with Epsom salts solution on a cotton ball a few times daily.  I think they might call it something else there, but it is a magnesium salt that you mix with the hottest water you can stand with bare fingers.  I mix just enough salts into water to leave some crystals undissolved.  You dunk the cotton in the solution and hold it over the bite hole, and keep dunking & soaking until the water cools down.  Somehow this pulls the goo up to the surface to clean and heal the wound.  It does feel kind of nice too.
> 
> Your vet would know what antibiotics Ralphie can have, and whether something instead of Penicillin might be needed to kill any stubborn germs living in the wound.  Little kittens might not be able to tolerate some drugs as well as the grown cats.



Thank you, Cats...he has to finish the course of penicillin, and on top of the antibiotic shot he was given this morning, I am also giving him Flagyl. Together with the Loxicom, it's quite a cocktail. Good news, he wolfed down another bowl of food about an hour after he had this evenings meds - I mean REALLY wolfed it down. Then played with his feather toy before falling asleep again. He's been asleep now for hours, hopefully giving his tiny little body chance to fight off the infection....


----------



## poopsie

Get well soon little man


----------



## clevercat

I know the vet said he is over the worst, but I am so scared I will lose Ralphie. He still isn't right this morning - I suppose I was expecting a miracle from the antibiotic shot.... The good news, he is eating by himself and is looking like he's enjoying the food....I'm feeding him little and often, a spoonful or two every couple of hours. He is also strong enough to climb up onto the windowsill bed, where he is once again in a deep sleep. I think I will just have to sit with the terrors today - he isn't, thank goodness, as trembly and uncomfortable as he was yesterday, neither is he so unwell I feel the need to call lovely vet on her day off. Vet is calling first thing tomorrow morning and I think I will run him up to see her, in case she feels she will need to sedate him and flush the wound....


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I know the vet said he is over the worst, but I am so scared I will lose Ralphie. He still isn't right this morning - I suppose I was expecting a miracle from the antibiotic shot.... The good news, he is eating by himself and is looking like he's enjoying the food....I'm feeding him little and often, a spoonful or two every couple of hours. He is also strong enough to climb up onto the windowsill bed, where he is once again in a deep sleep. I think I will just have to sit with the terrors today - he isn't, thank goodness, as trembly and uncomfortable as he was yesterday, neither is he so unwell I feel the need to call lovely vet on her day off. Vet is calling first thing tomorrow morning and I think I will run him up to see her, in case she feels she will need to sedate him and flush the wound....



Have you taken his temperature to see if the fever has gone down yet?  Does it look like the swelling on the abscess has gone down?  I usually see some results within 24 hours after antibiotics are done.  If you are really worried, I would go ahead and try to call during the day to talk about what you are seeing and give lovely vet a progress report.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Have you taken his temperature to see if the fever has gone down yet? Does it look like the swelling on the abscess has gone down? I usually see some results within 24 hours after antibiotics are done. If you are really worried, I would go ahead and try to call during the day to talk about what you are seeing and give lovely vet a progress report.


 
I noticed the swelling has gone down some - he is still in a deep sleep, so I will wait until he wakes up before I take a good look. I need to get a thermometer, don't I...all I can say, the trembling has stopped and as Lovely Vet said he was trembling because of the fever, I am assuming his fever has broken. I keep looking over at him, fast asleep on the windowsill and he seems more comfortable now - earlier on he just couldn't settle. It's a little over 24 hours since he had the shot, so perhaps it's kicking in now. I haven't woken him to feed him since breakfast time - am I right, sleep is probably the best medicine for him right now? IDK, even if the practise was open today, I'd have a hard job finding a reason to call other than to tell them he is sleeping lots.....typical paranoid parent. His breathing seems calmer too, not as fast. *sigh* I was just emailing an update to the charity's manager and telling her that in two short weeks, Ralphie has made himself the centre of my world....just like Solomon was.
Please do keep us in your thoughts and prayers....I know my boy is a fighter, but he still needs healing energy sent his way.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I noticed the swelling has gone down some - he is still in a deep sleep, so I will wait until he wakes up before I take a good look. I need to get a thermometer, don't I...all I can say, the trembling has stopped and as Lovely Vet said he was trembling because of the fever, I am assuming his fever has broken. I keep looking over at him, fast asleep on the windowsill and he seems more comfortable now - earlier on he just couldn't settle. It's a little over 24 hours since he had the shot, so perhaps it's kicking in now. I haven't woken him to feed him since breakfast time - am I right, sleep is probably the best medicine for him right now? IDK, even if the practise was open today, I'd have a hard job finding a reason to call other than to tell them he is sleeping lots.....typical paranoid parent. His breathing seems calmer too, not as fast. *sigh* I was just emailing an update to the charity's manager and telling her that in two short weeks, Ralphie has made himself the centre of my world....just like Solomon was.
> Please do keep us in your thoughts and prayers....I know my boy is a fighter, but he still needs healing energy sent his way.



You really do need to get a thermometer and a lesson in using it.    My vet made sure I could temp a cat and expected me to call in reports when I had really sick kitties.  If the ER vets knew I could take a temp, they wanted reports as well.   

It does give you some good feedback on how they are doing.  If the cat started at 105F and got his meds, and 12-24 hours later he was down to 103F, that was good.  If temps kept going down, we were on the right track, and expecting them to be back to 101F after a couple of days.  If the temp spiked back up to 105, we knew there were still issues, and had to change the meds, or go back in hospital for monitoring.

I'm still thinking about you and Ralphie, hoping for the best outcome for him.


----------



## buzzytoes

I am with you Clever - I would assume that sleep is the best since he has had a shot. It's always a good sign that they are eating. Hoping he starts feeling better soon!


----------



## clevercat

The Little Man's purr motor just started back up!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> The Little Man's purr motor just started back up!
> 
> View attachment 2213553



Aww look at that widdle face!  Feel better soon Ralphie!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> The Little Man's purr motor just started back up!
> 
> View attachment 2213553



what a beautiful face  feel better little Ralphie, we're all rooting for you!

has he improved clever?


----------



## gazoo

Come on Ralphie, you can do it!  Sending you healing and lovey dovey vibes!!!! 

His face is just so perfect...


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> what a beautiful face  feel better little Ralphie, we're all rooting for you!
> 
> has he improved clever?


 
He has been asleep all day, except for the time he woke up and wanted immediate food (scoffed a bowl of AD, making a happy slurping noise all the way through), and just now, when he woke up for long enough to let me give him a small scritchie and get the purr motor up and running.
Ralphie's breathing seems a lot more even and calm this afternoon and he has lost that whole restless, unable to settle thing.....
I honestly think the sleep is working its magic....praying I am right.


----------



## Cindi

Look at the little angel.   He will be fine. With this many people sending prayers and healing thoughts his way he has to be ok. I'm so glad to hear he is eating. Always a great sign.


----------



## poopsie

Thinking of you both


----------



## boxermom

I haven't been online as much lately but I always check here and have been praying for Ralphie and you, clever.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Thinking of you both





Cindi said:


> Look at the little angel.   He will be fine. With this many people sending prayers and healing thoughts his way he has to be ok. I'm so glad to hear he is eating. Always a great sign.





boxermom said:


> I haven't been online as much lately but I always check here and have been praying for Ralphie and you, clever.



Thank you - everyone, for the continued prayers. So - one more Ralphie update before I head to bed (it's early, but I'm exhausted). The lump is definitely reducing - it's still there, but nowhere near as pronounced as yesterday. Ralphie is eating well, sleeping loads and taking his meds like a good boy. He is still in some pain and uncomfortable, though...he hissed at me tonight, and growled.....I will ask lovely vet tomorrow if this is to be expected (and as he is on a daily painkiller, am guessing the answer is yes, as his wounds continue to heal)  and perhaps the dosage could go up for a few days. I wonder if he was doing so well last week partly because of all the morphine that was still in his system - he was so drugged up in the days after the attack, he barely noticed anything....
Still - he is a lot better than yesterday morning and I hope I can stop worrying long enough to get sone sleep. Thank you again for all the prayers, they mean a lot to us.


----------



## ladysarah

clevercat said:


> Thank you - everyone, for the continued prayers. So - one more Ralphie update before I head to bed (it's early, but I'm exhausted). The lump is definitely reducing - it's still there, but nowhere near as pronounced as yesterday. Ralphie is eating well, sleeping loads and taking his meds like a good boy. He is still in some pain and uncomfortable, though...he hissed at me tonight, and growled.....I will ask lovely vet tomorrow if this is to be expected (and as he is on a daily painkiller, am guessing the answer is yes, as his wounds continue to heal)  and perhaps the dosage could go up for a few days. I wonder if he was doing so well last week partly because of all the morphine that was still in his system - he was so drugged up in the days after the attack, he barely noticed anything....
> Still - he is a lot better than yesterday morning and I hope I can stop worrying long enough to get sone sleep. Thank you again for all the prayers, they mean a lot to us.



Oh the little darling! Thank you for the update- hope a good nights sleep will help with the healing process. Does he sleep in your room?


----------



## poopsie

Any updates?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Any updates?


 
Just off the phone with Lovely Vet. Ralphie's lump has gone down quite dramatically, so thank goodness, it looks as though he will not have to go through the flushing out procedure. He still has such a long way to go, though, and seeing him in pain just breaks my heart. Vet reminded me Ralphie has been through a huge trauma, and his wounds are going to take a long time to heal. As he is so teeny-tiny, he can only have a small amount of pain killer once a day. This has given him explosive D++ ,which, being Ralphie, he likes to step in before getting into my lap and sitting on my white robe....
He may always have the slight head tilt and his third eyelid up, but we can live with that, it won't inconvenience him at all.
I have to go with gut feeling and keep the Little Man on cage rest for a while. Vet has said again she will take him home with her for a few nights, and I may decide to take her up on this if I can't see an improvement (he is still a very vocal, mewly, grumbly boy...makes me so sad to hear him) - just so an experienced eye can watch over him. 
Right now, he is fast asleep in his bed. I have to go to work, but perhaps my not hovering over him will do him some good. LOL I turned into a 'Helicopter Mummy'.....


----------



## poopsie

That might not be a bad idea to let Lovely Vet have him for a bit. Just make sure you get him back as it sounds like she has fallen for him!


----------



## buzzytoes

Glad to hear the lump has gone down. Maybe he is getting to that point where he is feeling better mentally but his body hasn't caught up and that makes him grumpy. Can't imagine it is easy having his wounds. Wouldn't hurt to pass him off to Lovely Vet for a night sometime just to be able to recharge your batteries. It's not easy taking care of your whole brood!


----------



## cats n bags

I would see how today goes, and consider taking Ralphie to visit with Lovely Vet if he still seems to be making you nervous.  Would he get to commute to/from work with her so he would not be alone all day?

How is Norris doing with his abscess?  I hope things are going well for Mr. Peanuts too.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> That might not be a bad idea to let Lovely Vet have him for a bit. *Just make sure you get him back as it sounds like she has fallen for him![/*QUOTE]
> 
> Ha! She's already told me as much. I think if her cat wasn't such a Princess about being an only cat, I would be in biiiiigggg trouble! Coincidentally, Lovely Vet's brother is also a Ralphie, and I think that's one of the many reasons she has bonded with him....
> 
> 
> 
> buzzytoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear the lump has gone down. Maybe he is getting to that point where he is feeling better mentally but his body hasn't caught up and that makes him grumpy. Can't imagine it is easy having his wounds. Wouldn't hurt to pass him off to Lovely Vet for a night sometime just to be able to recharge your batteries. *It's not easy taking care of your whole brood![/*QUOTE]
> 
> Oh - this sums it up. Basil is off colour and not eating, so at the back of my mind I am worrying about him. The meezers have.not.shut.up.all.day. Normally, I love their constant conversations, but today it has been relentless....Foster, in particular, with his 'Mum,mum,mum,mum,mum,mum,mum,mum,mum,muuuuummmm, why you noes listening to meeeeeee'.
> I made breakfast for everyone, and cleaned the trays, washed the floors....Tommy yarked his breakfast before the floor was even dry. Cleaned that lot up and Phil burped and power yarked. Norton filled one of the clean trays with something that smelt like it was a war grade chemical. Teh final straw? When I opened my carton of soy milk and it exploded, covering me, Bear, and the kitchen floor. *sigh* One of those days....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cats n bags said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would see how today goes, and consider taking Ralphie to visit with Lovely Vet if he still seems to be making you nervous. Would he get to commute to/from work with her so he would not be alone all day?
> 
> How is Norris doing with his abscess? I hope things are going well for Mr. Peanuts too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just left a message for vet, who is in consults at the moment - I am going to see if Ralphie can go for a sleepover one night this week. I think once he has spent the night with someone who will be able to look at him calmly, I will be less stressed about him myself. For now, I keep thinking of my beautiful Colin, who died after developing a head tilt/neurological issues, and I am beyond scared something will happen to Ralphie. I am not so worried about him being alone for a day or two while she is at work - I have a twelve hour day tomorrow and the Little Man is going to be in the pen all day and hopefully getting a lot of sleep without me watching over him....
> As for Norris - I had a call from the clinic this morning and he is well enough to come home at the end of the week! Woo Hoo! I have really missed his little grey tabby face waiting for me in the porch. It will be so nice to see him again. Of course, the day he has to be collected is the one day I have meetings I can't move but am hoping cat sitter will help out....
> 
> Edit - Lovely Vet is collecting him tonight, for a couple of days. Ralphie is having his first sleepover!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## boxermom

I also vote for letting lovely vet take Ralphie so you have a bit of respite. Your brood is determined to keep you on your feet taking care of their needs!  That's how it is with animals but you need time to recharge. Still praying.


----------



## clevercat

A very sleepy Ralphie has just gone off with Lovely Vet for his sleepover. She said he was looking a lot better than Saturday, and his lump has all but gone. I'll get a progress report tomorrow - he will probably be staying over until Wednesday or Thursday. Funnily enough, about an hour before she arrived, Ralphie seemed much brighter anyway. He got into my lap and snuggled....purring happily away and chewing on my hands. 
It will do me good, though, to have someone else care for him for a little while...


----------



## poopsie

Awwwwwww.........................sleep well and get strong little one


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> Awwwwwww.........................sleep well and get strong little one



I would second that, and add the same for Clever.  I think they both could use a break and time to recharge the batteries.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> A very sleepy Ralphie has just gone off with Lovely Vet for his sleepover. She said he was looking a lot better than Saturday, and his lump has all but gone. I'll get a progress report tomorrow - he will probably be staying over until Wednesday or Thursday. Funnily enough, about an hour before she arrived, Ralphie seemed much brighter anyway. He got into my lap and snuggled....purring happily away and chewing on my hands.
> It will do me good, though, to have someone else care for him for a little while...



have a good sleepover Ralphie! 
Mummy Clever is going to misses you!


----------



## boxermom

This will be good for both you and Ralphie. and never fear--teh other kittehs will do their best to see that you're not bored.


----------



## madamefifi

Have a lovely sleepover at Lovely Vet's house, dear Ralphie! Hopefully Mummy can get some rest as well! 

I know exactly how you feel with the paranoia and obsessing, Clever. I was so scared when I first got Henri, I set up camp in the guest room where her bocks was and slept with the light on and one eye open for weeks. I would literally cry with worry if she went a day without pooping or didn't take her bottle properly. And she wasn't even sick or injured, just tiny. I can imagine how emotionally exhausted you must be. Please, please take care of yourself!


----------



## clevercat

Ralphie has another abscess, this time not one that is visible, vet thinks it's somewhere on his spinal cord/brain stem. It what has been causing all his neck pain and the only antibiotic she thinks would make a difference is one that is unsafe for kittens. For now the plan is to continue his current meds, and pray it doesn't get worse, or cause a blood clot, or paralysis. Lovely Vet says she is still hopeful, that his recovery will take a lot longer than we thought...baby steps all the way.
I will never be able to forgive myself if he dies. Please keep little Ralphie in your prayers. He's going to need a lot more healing energy sent his way.


----------



## gazoo

Sending you vibes and prayers anxiously.  Life is so fragile.  Please keep up your strength at this difficult time, Clever.


----------



## boxermom

still praying hard....


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Ralphie has another abscess, this time not one that is visible, vet thinks it's somewhere on his spinal cord/brain stem. It what has been causing all his neck pain and the only antibiotic she thinks would make a difference is one that is unsafe for kittens. For now the plan is to continue his current meds, and pray it doesn't get worse, or cause a blood clot, or paralysis. Lovely Vet says she is still hopeful, that his recovery will take a lot longer than we thought...baby steps all the way.
> I will never be able to forgive myself if he dies. Please keep little Ralphie in your prayers. He's going to need a lot more healing energy sent his way.



i'm sorry to hear this clever, Ralphie's in my thoughts and prayers. he's going to get better, he just needs a bit more time then expected....
 for you and kisses on the head for Ralphie


----------



## poopsie

Oh noes! Poor little man........................please get well soon. So many are pulling for you
Thank goodness he is with Lovely Vet where he will be well tended.


----------



## jenny70

It must be a huge comfort knowing he is with The Lovely Vet.  More healing prayers headed your way!


----------



## cats n bags

More prayers and *love (1 million)* coming for you and Ralphie.


----------



## dusty paws

thinking of you ralphie!


----------



## leasul2003

Sending ralphie healing vibes.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you all - I know I keep saying it, but your thoughts and prayers mean a lot (sometimes I think they're what's helping me hold things together...). I don't have another update yet - I was in a bit of a state when Lovely Vet called yesterday, and don't remember what she said about bringing Ralphie home - I think we agreed to talk today and he may come back tomorrow. No news is good news though, isn't it?


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Thank you all - I know I keep saying it, but your thoughts and prayers mean a lot (sometimes I think they're what's helping me hold things together...). I don't have another update yet - I was in a bit of a state when Lovely Vet called yesterday, and don't remember what she said about bringing Ralphie home - I think we agreed to talk today and he may come back tomorrow. No news is good news though, isn't it?




AWwww.............I think she wants to spend as much time with him as possible and who could blame her


----------



## clevercat

No news yet. Someone please jump in and reassure me this at least means he is no worse?
I don't want to disturb vet, and realistically know she would be in touch if there was a deterioration...
It's like Henri's mum said...the paranoia and depression have kicked in.


----------



## dmbfiredancer

Oh clever, big hugs to you!! Lovely vet would probably let you know the second there was any deterioration if that happened, so I think no news is good news. Besides, she's probably enjoying little Ralphie and trying to figure out a way to keep him all for herself, haha. I'm sure Ralphie is doing well in her care and will be home soon.


----------



## Cindi

I'm sure Lovely Vet is trying to let you rest without having to worry about Ralphie. He is in the best hands possible and I am positive that if something bad happened she would call you right away. Still if you are that worried just give her a quick call. No need to put yourself through the unknown when you can dispel it with one phone call. He is fine. Breathe...  ((((HUGS))))


----------



## cats n bags

Waiting is hard for all of us, we want nothing but the best for you and Ralphie.  You have both been in my thoughts. 

Lovely Vet would call if something bad happened, and as long as he is with her, he is in good hands.  She has everything he needs to help with his medical issues, and she cares about him too.

Breathe, and send positive energy to Ralphie.  

p.s.:  You have people all over the world sending healing thoughts to you and Ralphie.  You are not alone.


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie2 said:


> AWwww.............I think she wants to spend as much time with him as possible and who could blame her


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> Waiting is hard for all of us, we want nothing but the best for you and Ralphie.  You have both been in my thoughts.
> 
> Lovely Vet would call if something bad happened, and as long as he is with her, he is in good hands.  She has everything he needs to help with his medical issues, and she cares about him too.
> 
> Breathe, and send positive energy to Ralphie.
> 
> p.s.:  *You have people all over the world sending healing thoughts to you and Ralphie.  You are not alone*.



exactly what cats n bags said.

we are all here for you! Since this accident happened with little Ralphie both you and him have been in my thoughts. he's going to get better, I just know it! Lovely vet sounds amazing and you are the best mom ever. let yourself relax and breathe and it'll all work out


----------



## buzzytoes

Poor little Ralphie. The good news he is a fighter and never seems to be aware that he is supposed to be hurt. I agree with everyone that if anything were worse then Lovely Vet would surely call. Try to stay calm and hang in there!


----------



## boxermom

what Cindi said.  Continued prayers and good thoughts being sent across the pond for you and Ralphie.

My mind always goes to the worst scenario too. It's part of being a mom (or mum), whether it's to animal or human babies.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Waiting is hard for all of us, we want nothing but the best for you and Ralphie. You have both been in my thoughts.
> 
> Lovely Vet would call if something bad happened, and as long as he is with her, he is in good hands. She has everything he needs to help with his medical issues, and she cares about him too.
> 
> Breathe, and send positive energy to Ralphie.
> 
> *p.s.: You have people all over the world sending healing thoughts to you and Ralphie. You are not alone.*


 
Thank you all - again. *Cats *- that made me cry. I am very emotional today.....
I haven't called the vet - she will be busy with ops and consults - and she will call me as soon as there is something to tell me. For now, I am trying (mainly failing) to relax....I know he is in the very best hands - far better than mine would be at the moment. And I know she adores Ralphie, so he will be getting used to being treated like Royalty......


----------



## clevercat

Lovely Vet just called. She says she is still hopeful about Ralphie. He is eating well and has stopped the explosive D++. That said, there is no improvement yet in his neck and he is still in pain when he moves too fast. At this point, she is wondering if there was a neurological issue even before he was attacked - the trouble is, he was in such a bad home situation before he came to me, we really have no history for him. So for now, we'll keep on with meds and as long as there continues to be no deterioration, we'll review in three months. Ralphie will stay with Aunty Vet until Sunday, she'll bring him back that afternoon.  I can't thank her enough for everything she's doing for the Little Man. It's going to be a long, long recovery but with her in his corner, I am much more hopeful tonight.


----------



## vanilje

Thinking of Clever and Ralphie, and sending healing thoughts to Ralphie.


----------



## cats n bags

I would call this good news, even if he is staying with Auntie Vet instead of coming home.  Maybe he can grow out of some of the problems if his old people did something to hurt him as a little bitty kitty.  

Take some time for yourself and the rest of the kitty committee and spend some time under a snoodle pile.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Lovely Vet just called. She says she is still hopeful about Ralphie. He is eating well and has stopped the explosive D++. That said, there is no improvement yet in his neck and he is still in pain when he moves too fast. At this point, she is wondering if there was a neurological issue even before he was attacked - the trouble is, he was in such a bad home situation before he came to me, we really have no history for him. So for now, we'll keep on with meds and as long as there continues to be no deterioration, we'll review in three months. Ralphie will stay with Aunty Vet until Sunday, she'll bring him back that afternoon.  I can't thank her enough for everything she's doing for the Little Man. It's going to be a long, long recovery but with her in his corner, I am much more hopeful tonight.



Wanted to check in on you, Clever.  I hope you are resting up and keeping positive.  

p.s. Vibes are still being sent to you from me and mine.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Wanted to check in on you, Clever.  I hope you are resting up and keeping positive.
> 
> p.s. Vibes are still being sent to you from me and mine.



Thank you Gazoo. After a long day at work, I wasn't expecting to hear from the vet and when her name flashed up on the phone I had that horrible moment of panic. But...
I have such a good Ralphie update! He is showing signs of improvement and I am so, so happy! Aunty Vet says he isn't out of the woods yet (please keep him in your prayers), but she can see him growing and improving every day. His neck may never recover completely, but he's been eating solid food and running around and playing today - even her own cat, who HATED Ralphie to begin with - even she is warming to him. Lovely Vet has changed up his meds, given him another shot, switched antibiotics...I keep saying it, but she is truly one in a bazillion. Funny, I told Lovely Vet I feel bad cutting into her weekend, as she will be 
spending her time off with the Little Man, and offered to take him home earlier  - she said she loves having him around, he's such a character....I feel like I can go to bed tonight and for the first time in a fortnight, I can relax. * big big huuugge smiles* and big, huge thank you's for the continuing prayers.


----------



## jenny70

That's great news Clever!! You must miss him so, but I'm sure it's a relief to know he's in such good hands.

Continued prayers for Ralphie's healing and for you too Clever, it's been a rough couple of months for you.


----------



## gazoo

That is a wonderful update!  He is beyond lovable!


----------



## cats n bags

Yay!!!!

:rockettes:

Better than Christmas!!!:xtree:


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Thank you Gazoo. After a long day at work, I wasn't expecting to hear from the vet and when her name flashed up on the phone I had that horrible moment of panic. But...
> I have such a good Ralphie update! He is showing signs of improvement and I am so, so happy! Aunty Vet says he isn't out of the woods yet (please keep him in your prayers), but she can see him growing and improving every day. His neck may never recover completely, but he's been eating solid food and running around and playing today - even her own cat, who HATED Ralphie to begin with - even she is warming to him. Lovely Vet has changed up his meds, given him another shot, switched antibiotics...I keep saying it, but she is truly one in a bazillion. Funny, I told Lovely Vet I feel bad cutting into her weekend, as she will be
> spending her time off with the Little Man, and offered to take him home earlier  - she said she loves having him around, he's such a character....I feel like I can go to bed tonight and for the first time in a fortnight, I can relax. * big big huuugge smiles* and big, huge thank you's for the continuing prayers.



such good news!!!!  i'm still keeping him in my thoughts and prayers but this is such a relief  yay Ralphie!


----------



## Cindi

YAY! Such great news. You truly have found a gem in Lovely Vet. Now you can sleep well knowing he is getting the best care possible and improving every day. Now the only thing you have to worry about is Lovely Vet actually returning Ralphie to you.


----------



## boxermom

Great news! I hope you can get some real rest.

I find myself praying for Ralphie several times a day, so I will continue. The thought of his cute face makes me smile.


----------



## madamefifi

YAY, Ralphie!! What a little trouper he is!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> YAY! Such great news. You truly have found a gem in Lovely Vet. Now you can sleep well knowing he is getting the best care possible and improving every day.* Now the only thing you have to worry about is Lovely Vet actually returning Ralphie to you*.


 
I know! It was funny, when I mentioned him coming home a little earlier, how quickly Lovely Vet jumped to say she would hold onto him for a while, that she loves having Ralphie around....for myself, I can't WAIT to see him again. Tomorrow morning, I am going to buy him toys, a new bed - I'm also going to order him one of those purrsonalised blankies.....this boy is ging to have everything and more..... 




boxermom said:


> Great news! I hope you can get some real rest.
> 
> *I find myself praying for Ralphie several times a day, so I will continue.* The thought of his cute face makes me smile.


 
Thank you. Me too - it's like a constant prayer, every time I think about him. I'll be so happy to have him home.... 

Talking of coming home - I'll be collecting Norris early this afternoon. Yaay, Mr Peanutless will be back where he belongs!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Yay!!!!
> 
> :rockettes:
> 
> Better than Christmas!!!:xtree:


 
This. Way, way better than Christmas, Burfdays, buying Balenciaga......way better.


----------



## inspiredgem

I'm so happy to read that Ralphie is improving and that he'll be home with you so soon!  He is really quite a remarkable little man.  Keep getting stronger little one - you've got a lovely place to come home to!


----------



## clevercat

We


----------



## clevercat

Funny, isn't it . All the cats I have, all with their distinct personalities. Yet now, to everyone at teh vets, I am 'Ralphie's Mum'. I went over to pay his outstanding bill and pick up his food this morning, and everyone - nurses, the other vets - came out to ask after him (Lovely Vet is keepng his sleepover private, so I don't get charged).....
I signed him up for their new loyalty discount scheme this morning....v disappointed he didn't get a badge 
Meanwhile, I am sitting in the baffroom with Norris. He is still not off meds, but I didn't want to leave him there any longer, so he's home and convalescing  for the next four day....


----------



## boxermom

Your devotion to your family is incredible. Though just about all of us would do everything possible for our animals, too. That's why we understand how hard this is for you.

Get stronger, Ralphie!!!!!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Funny, isn't it . All the cats I have, all with their distinct personalities. Yet now, to everyone at teh vets, I am 'Ralphie's Mum'. I went over to pay his outstanding bill and pick up his food this morning, and everyone - nurses, the other vets - came out to ask after him (Lovely Vet is keepng his sleepover private, so I don't get charged).....
> I signed him up for their new loyalty discount scheme this morning....v disappointed he didn't get a badge
> Meanwhile, I am sitting in the baffroom with Norris. He is still not off meds, but I didn't want to leave him there any longer, so he's home and convalescing  for the next four day....



like I said before Ralphie has such a big personality for such a teeny kitteh! he's a very special little man and we've all fallen for him hard so I can imagine how everyone at the vet is smitten with him too.
he's going to love his new bed, blankie and toys so spoiled but he definitely deserves it!

glad to hear Norris is home and peanutless  feel better soon Norris!


----------



## dusty paws

YAY Ralphie and lovely vet!


----------



## clevercat

It's very bad news tonight. Ralphie has gone downhill to the extent he's back in the surgery, being monitored. The vet has had to drain the abcess on his throat again, as he isn't responding to antibiotics, and his neurological issues (which she now thinks were underlying even before the accident) are worse. Tomorrow she'll do an FIV test, and I'll probably have to bring him home (she got into trouble for taking Ralphie home too - practice owner was not impressed. I pointed out I spend more money there than anyone else....not that it will make a difference). We need a miracle. I just feel beaten, like I have nothing left  to give.


----------



## jenny70

Praying hard for little Ralphie. This cannot possibly be happening again (FIV).  
I hope they can come up with an antibiotic that works for him. 

Lots and lots of hugs for you and Ralphie.


----------



## cats n bags

I'm praying for a miracle for Ralphie.  Could Lovely Vet meet you outside the clinic and take him home from "off-site?"


----------



## Cindi

Oh no. :cry:  You always get the ones that need you the most. He will be in my prayers.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I'm praying for a miracle for Ralphie.  Could Lovely Vet meet you outside the clinic and take him home from "off-site?"


 
That's what we did - someone found out and informed the surgery owner.
I'm so tired - like I have already given up the fight for him. It just seems so wrong. Ralphie, Tiger-Lily, Colin, Solomon......it makes me think I must've been a really bad person to deserve all this pain.....


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> That's what we did - someone found out and informed the surgery owner.



:censor:

I know it would be hard for you to do, but would Lovely Vet be willing to adopt him from you?  Can she take her own pets into the clinic, or would they expect her to leave them home when she is at work?  :cry:


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> :censor:
> 
> I know it would be hard for you to do, but would Lovely Vet be willing to adopt him from you?  Can she take her own pets into the clinic, or would they expect her to leave them home when she is at work?  :cry:


 
From what she said tonight, it won't even be an option. If I wasn't so upset tonight, I'd be furious.It's unlikely Ralphie will make it through the next few days. If he comes home to me, I'll take a few days off work to be with him. If he's still here this time next week, it will be a miracle. I just don't know how fair it is to keep going. We discussed an MRI but at this point, the risks outweigh any benefit.


----------



## Candice0985

oh no....i'm praying so hard for Ralphie.  Please little guy hang in there and fight.


----------



## poopsie

Oh no. I am so very sorry


----------



## boxermom

I'm praying there is a miracle for Ralphie. You have done everything possible for him--it's out of your hands now. No one for a second believes that you are in any way at fault for your kitty losses--you take the highest risk ones. You have no control over whatever their previous history might be.

May our Higher Power heal Ralphie and may we accept whatever form that will be.

(How heartless is the practice owner?!)


----------



## leasul2003

Big hugs!


----------



## gazoo

Tearfully thinking of Ralphie and you, Clever.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you, everyone. Such a bad night, I've been crying and feeling like I've lost him already...
The vet will call me between consults this morning - when I rang to see how he was, Ralphie was eating his breakfast - usually, I'd think that was such a good sign....
At this stage, I am thinking of bringing him home for the rest of the weekend, without letting them run any further tests....I don't know just how fair it is to keep going. I'll talk to the charity on Monday about where we go from here. Now the Practice owner is involved, I believe Ralphie is going to be seen as a source of ££££ and I (and I know Lovely Vet will feel the same, but she's been put in a very difficult situation by helping us out...) am not going to allow further tests unless they are sure Ralphie has a good chance of pulling through. Right now, I don't feel he does.


----------



## clevercat

Well, Ralphie is still here and a little better than yesterday, although I am not reading anything into that just yet. He has great days, and my hopes are up and I'm happy, *then dreadful ones like yesterday.
The FIV test came back negative, however I remember when Colin's test came back negative and how happy and relieved I was...Colly died the next day.
Lovely Vet had a long conversation with Practice owner last night and he's agreed she can look after my boy, so he'll go home with her tonight and if there is any improvement at all, he'll be home with me tomorrow....although I am finding it hard to believe that will happen. She says it's still touch and go, although she is not ready to give up on him just yet. There is one last drug to try - it sounds like Menatol - which has severe side effects, but is excellent at relieving swelling on the brain. Please pray with me that this works. It really is our last chance.
Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers, they mean so much....I'm finding it very hard to cope at the moment, I'm pretty sure the prayers are holding me together.


----------



## cats n bags

Please try to stay hopeful and positive for Ralphie.  It sounds like Lovely Vet has worked things out with Practice Owner so she can keep working with you and Ralphie.  Ralphie has been such a tough little fighter through all of this.

Within reason, I would let them keep trying to help Ralphie.  I wouldn't turn him in to a biology experiment, but the scientists in the vet staff probably want to learn as much as they can from his situation.  Have they talked about him catching Meningitis or Encephalitis?  Have they talked to one of the large vet schools to see what the experts might suggest based upon his history?  Have they done any cultures & sensitivity tests on the aspirate from the abscesses?

I"m still keeping you and Ralphie in my thoughts.


----------



## gazoo

Please know you aren't alone.  We're all hurting for you and Ralphie.  He is a topic around my dinner table each night and my family is rooting hard for the little man.  The fact he is eating cannot be bad at all.  Sending mucho vibes..


----------



## poopsie

It  sounds like there is still a lot of fight left in that little man.  ITA with cats n bags to continue helping him. I will be sending all the healing thoughts I can


----------



## boxermom

Praying hard for you and Ralphie. I'm as concerned about you as much as Ralphie, but I know this is how we feel at these times.


----------



## Candice0985

I agree with Cats and poopsie, it sounds like little man has a lot of fight left in him and he wants to keep up the fight.

Please don't lose hope Clever. I know Ralphie has had his up and downs but with lovely vet and now the practice owner on your side I still think he has a great chance of coming out on top of all of this.

Continuing my prayers and thoughts for both you and Ralphie


----------



## madamefifi

Clever, I don't know what to say except that we are all praying hard for Ralphie, and for you. You have always done so much for your kitties, way more than many would bother with, so please don't blame yourself for their troubles. They certainly don't! You give them a warm, loving home and all the TLC they could possibly desire and even if their time with you is short, it is the best time of their little lives.


----------



## poopsie

Thinking of you both


----------



## inspiredgem

Sending more prayers to both you and Ralphie


----------



## cats n bags

I'm still thinking about you and Ralphie.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you everyone. I feel stronger today, more optimistic. I pray that feeling isn't misplaced. Not heard anything yet from Lovely Vet. The plan is - if there is any sign of improvement, she'll bring him back this afternoon, if not, Ralphie will continue his stay with her...I don't know how long before Menatoll will work, but still praying this will be the miracle needed.


----------



## boxermom

thx for the update, clever. I'm also praying that this helps him.


----------



## jenny70

Still praying.


----------



## gazoo

Checking in and resending vibes.  I'm glad he is still here.


----------



## clevercat

Ralphie update. He will be staying with Lovely Vet for at least another week. He isn't well enough to come home just yet. Neither of us is ready to give up on him, although sadly the drugs have not done what they should've. At least, not yet.
Vet thinks we should give things another two weeks (it's strange, the accident happened five months to the day since Solomon died. In two weeks, it will be six months exactly), *Ralphie is very wobbly, back legs faster than front legs, no change in the swelling on his brain, and although he is growing, he isn't growing as fast as a healthy kitten. Vet did say it may be something he grows out of/learns to cope with.
On the positive side, he is not in pain, he is eating, drinking, purring and playing....
As long as he is pain free and has a decent quality of life, I will do everything I can to make him happy. Please keep praying for us. The Little Man really is fighting hard to stay...


----------



## boxermom

continuing to pray.....


----------



## jenny70

Thinking of you both Clever and praying.


----------



## Candice0985

thinking of Ralphie and you today. Hope he is on the mend


----------



## clevercat

Thank you for the continued prayers. I - not wishing to tempt Fate, but wanting to remain positive - went shopping this morning and bought Ralphie a teeny tiny soft kitteh cave bed, a new bowl, four catnip mice and two fluffy mice.
I'm not sure that I'll get a vet update today - he's been gone for a week now. I hope he will remember his Mummy....


----------



## gazoo

He will remember you for sure!


----------



## boxermom

Of course he will remember you!  You are one in a trillion. Still praying.


----------



## buzzytoes

Still thinking of Ralphie and holding my breath every time I check for an update. Keep fighting Ralphie!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Thank you for the continued prayers. I - not wishing to tempt Fate, but wanting to remain positive - went shopping this morning and bought Ralphie a teeny tiny soft kitteh cave bed, a new bowl, four catnip mice and two fluffy mice.
> I'm not sure that I'll get a vet update today - he's been gone for a week now. I hope he will remember his Mummy....



he will definitely remember you!  he'll be like "oh mummy I misses yous but I feel much betters now!"


----------



## Cindi

He could never forget you! I'm sure he will be so happy to be home with his mommy and his new toys and bed. You are not tempting fate. You are just keeping a positive attitude. We are all doing the same with you. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## clevercat

It's tough, the waiting...and the overthinking. I was thinking about Tiger Lily today. Ralphie is nowhere near as bad as poor Lily was. He can run (wobbly and uncoordinated) and use the tray, and the scratching post....I'm a bit too scared to google 'kittens with brain damage', but there must be people out there who care for kitties that have ongoing neurological issues. As long as he is pain-free, I can cope. I just want him to be happy.
On another note. Gerbil purred yesterday! This may sound like nothing, but in the two years he's been here, he has never purred....until last night. I cried, I was so happy to hear him....


----------



## Cindi

Cats are amazing in their ability to acclimate to whatever the problem may be. Bellis is a very good example of this. My little Tipsy has brain damage. She wobbles and falls over some times but she is a very happy little girl. She has no idea she is disabled. I just know Ralphie will improve enough to come home to you and have a wonderful life. Remember you only get the ones that really need you. He is with you for a reason. 

What a sweet boy your little Gerbil.   He pulled out all the stops to cheer up his mum. I would have cried as well.


----------



## clevercat

It's more bad news. There has been no improvement at all and Ralphie's coordination is getting much worse. The vet feels if this continues, it would be unfair to carry on. She is so upset, and I know she is trying absolutely everything she can. She says there is still hope but it grows smaller every day. We'll know by the weekend if there is any chance Ralphie can pull through. I am numb at the moment, waiting for the tears to start. I blame myself and I can't see that changing. Please continue to pray for Ralphie. He doesn't deserve this.


----------



## jenny70

Oh Clever, I don't even know what to say. I'm praying as hard as I can for little Ralphie.


----------



## Candice0985

thinking of Ralphie and praying there's a miracle to save this little boy... i'm a big believer in positive thinking and I just know he'll pull through! i'm certain of it!


----------



## dusty paws

praying for you clever.


----------



## jenny70

Candice0985 said:


> thinking of Ralphie and praying there's a miracle to save this little boy... i'm a big believer in positive thinking and I just know he'll pull through! i'm certain of it!



Yes!  I like this!  +1!!!


----------



## cats n bags

I'm keeping all of you in my thoughts.  I do hope Ralphie can beat this latest setback.


----------



## boxermom

continuing to pray

this sounds like a congenital condition--something he had from birth; please don't blame yourself.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Cats are amazing in their ability to acclimate to whatever the problem may be. Bellis is a very good example of this. My little Tipsy has brain damage. She wobbles and falls over some times but she is a very happy little girl. She has no idea she is disabled. I just know Ralphie will improve enough to come home to you and have a wonderful life. Remember you only get the ones that really need you. He is with you for a reason.
> 
> What a sweet boy your little Gerbil.  He pulled out all the stops to cheer up his mum. I would have cried as well.


 


Candice0985 said:


> thinking of Ralphie and praying there's a miracle to save this little boy... i'm a big believer in positive thinking and I just know he'll pull through! i'm certain of it!


 
These are the things I am holding on to. I am doing everything - _everything_ - I can think of to stay positive. I even have a respected pet psychic involved (Please don't judge. I am more than aware it sounds dippy, but it shows just how desperate things are). 
Lovely Vet is feeling bad that Ralphie is under her care, away from me, and still there is no improvement. She needs our prayers, too, please. I've never known such care from a vet...she is doing all she can and more. I'll be able to see Ralphie at the end of the week, or when we need to make the decision. 
I don't know how I am getting through each day at the moment. Thank you for the continued prayers. I haven't given up on Ralphie - and I won't.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Cats are amazing in their ability to acclimate to whatever the problem may be. Bellis is a very good example of this. My little Tipsy has brain damage. She wobbles and falls over some times but she is a very happy little girl. She has no idea she is disabled. I just know Ralphie will improve enough to come home to you and have a wonderful life. Remember you only get the ones that really need you. He is with you for a reason.
> 
> What a sweet boy your little Gerbil.  He pulled out all the stops to cheer up his mum. I would have cried as well.


 


Candice0985 said:


> thinking of Ralphie and praying there's a miracle to save this little boy... i'm a big believer in positive thinking and I just know he'll pull through! i'm certain of it!


 
Duplicate post....


As for me, I don't know how I am getting through each day, but I'm trying really hard to hang on to the smallest hope that a miracle will happen. I didn't think I'd sleep last night, but Simon snuck under the duvet, curled himself into me as tightly as he could and told me, 'not to worries, Person, I will look after you tonight' I slept like a baby and have woken up feeling more optimistic.
I am emotional about the smallest thing. Norris finished his antibiotics yesterday, so this morning, I opened the front door...fully expecting him to look at me as though I had gone insane, then go straight back to his bed. Instead, he was off up the road like an Olympic runner, with the Gold firmly in mind. He didn't even turn back to look at me.....


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Duplicate post....
> 
> 
> As for me, I don't know how I am getting through each day, but I'm trying really hard to hang on to the smallest hope that a miracle will happen. I didn't think I'd sleep last night, but Simon snuck under the duvet, curled himself into me as tightly as he could and told me, 'not to worries, Person, I will look after you tonight' I slept like a baby and have woken up feeling more optimistic.
> I am emotional about the smallest thing. Norris finished his antibiotics yesterday, so this morning, I opened the front door...fully expecting him to look at me as though I had gone insane, then go straight back to his bed. Instead, *he was off up the road like an Olympic runner, with the Gold firmly in mind*. He didn't even turn back to look at me.....



He was probably going to look for his peanuts

Still holding good thoughts for you and Ralphie


----------



## cats n bags

I'm happy to hear Norris was feeling better.  Mr. Kitty took off like that after his surgery, so I'm not terribly surprised.  There is a lot of cat bizness that didn't get done while he was away, so he needs to catch up.  I'm sure he will be back to get snacks again.  At least he is healthy and not going to make any more mini-me's.

Still sending hope and prayers for you, Ralphie, and Lovely Vet.


----------



## boxermom

You did a wonderful thing for Norris and the animal population in general. 

You never give up an any of your cats. When it's time, you give them a peaceful transition to the next stage.

Still praying for Ralphie--healing for him and peace for you, clever.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> These are the things I am holding on to. I am doing everything - _everything_ - I can think of to stay positive. I even have a respected pet psychic involved (Please don't judge. I am more than aware it sounds dippy, but it shows just how desperate things are).
> Lovely Vet is feeling bad that Ralphie is under her care, away from me, and still there is no improvement. She needs our prayers, too, please. I've never known such care from a vet...she is doing all she can and more. I'll be able to see Ralphie at the end of the week, or when we need to make the decision.
> I don't know how I am getting through each day at the moment. Thank you for the continued prayers. I haven't given up on Ralphie - and I won't.





clevercat said:


> Duplicate post....
> 
> 
> As for me, I don't know how I am getting through each day, but I'm trying really hard to hang on to the smallest hope that a miracle will happen. I didn't think I'd sleep last night, but Simon snuck under the duvet, curled himself into me as tightly as he could and told me, 'not to worries, Person, I will look after you tonight' I slept like a baby and have woken up feeling more optimistic.
> I am emotional about the smallest thing. Norris finished his antibiotics yesterday, so this morning, I opened the front door...fully expecting him to look at me as though I had gone insane, then go straight back to his bed. Instead, he was off up the road like an Olympic runner, with the Gold firmly in mind. He didn't even turn back to look at me.....



I'm glad Simon has been here for you, the snuggles definitely help when feeling down.

I'm still praying for little Ralphie to pull through, with a strong personality and fight like he has I still feel he can make it against the odds. fingers crossed and prayers are being said for the little guy.

oh Norris! he was just excited to get out into the outdoors again, he didn't think about your feelings


----------



## clevercat

[please say a prayer for us Ralphie is going to the Bridge this morning.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> [please say a prayer for us Ralphie is going to the Bridge this morning.




On no.  I am so very sorry. What a s#!tty year. Poor little man. He fought the good fight, didn't he :cry:


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> [please say a prayer for us Ralphie is going to the Bridge this morning.



Oh Clever, I'm so very sorry. Thinking of you both. Hugs.


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry. :cry:


----------



## cats n bags

Run fast and jump high little Ralphie.  You were loved and will be missed.  Rest in Peace.

:cry:


----------



## inspiredgem

I'm so sorry Clever.  My heart is breaking for you.  Rest in peace little man.  :cry:


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> [please say a prayer for us Ralphie is going to the Bridge this morning.



oh no....I'm so so sorry clever.....he fought hard to stay. he'll be playing up at the bridge and smacking other cats in the face for eating out of his bowl.

we'll miss you Ralphie


----------



## gazoo

:cry:


----------



## madamefifi

Goodbye, little Ralphie. You are well-loved, always.


----------



## boxermom

I'm so sorry, clever. Have fun at the Bridge, Ralphie--we all love you.

Many heartfelt prayers...........


----------



## vanilje

:cry:  I'm so sorry.


----------



## mymeimei02

:cry: Goodbye Ralphie .....


----------



## ILuvShopping

so sorry clever....


----------



## buzzytoes

Play hard sweet Ralphie and please watch over our Clever as she has been having a rough time of it lately. 
Clever please know that you are not alone in your pain - lots of TPF Aunties cry right along with you. Neurological issues are so, so hard I think. You just never know what is best for them since they never seem to be in any actual pain. I have only dealt with it once, and the puppy wasn't even mine, but it still weighed heavily on my mind. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## boxermom

^what buzzytoes says about neurological problems is so true. When it's come up with our dogs, we and the vets have not really known what to do or how long to go on; if it will improve or not. It's a terrible thing to deal with.

I've been crying off and on with you today, clever. Prayers and big hugs for you and dear Ralphie.


----------



## Jasmyn

I have been checking this thread (daily) since you first got Ralphie...   Oh...I'm so very sorry.  R.I.P sweet Ralphie... :cry::cry:


----------



## ladysarah

Much love and take care clever. You MUST  keep yourself well to continue the great work you are doing. Darling Ralphie has moved on towards his next reincarnation. X s


----------



## dusty paws

huge hugs clever, thinking of you.


----------



## chunkylover53

Jasmyn said:


> I have been checking this thread (daily) since you first got Ralphie...



Me too. clever, you are such a wonderful cat mother. Wishing you lots of love and hugs at this trying time.


----------



## Candice0985

Hi Clever,

just wanted to let you know i'm thinking of you and hope you are coping ok  we are all here for you.


----------



## poopsie

Sending much love


----------



## dmbfiredancer

Huge hugs, clever. I'm sure Ralphie is running and playing at the bridge, and he knew how much you loved him during his short life.


----------



## buzzytoes

Just wanted you to know I am thinking of you. Hope the kitties are comforting you.


----------



## Cindi

Clever, I know you're hurting. Please check in with us and let us know you are ok. I for one am starting to worry about you. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## cats n bags

Cindi said:


> Clever, I know you're hurting. Please check in with us and let us know you are ok. I for one am starting to worry about you. ((((HUGS))))



Me too.


----------



## jenny70

cats n bags said:


> Me too.



Make that 3!
Thinking of you Clever..


----------



## dusty paws

Clever thinking of you from CA


----------



## boxermom

I imagine you are simply overcome with grieving little Ralphie along with the stress of everything this year.We love you and care deeply about your own well-being.


----------



## gazoo

Missing you, *Clever*.


----------



## clevercat

I'm here - still trying to get out from under this black, black cloud. I can't read posts at the moment, it hurts too much.....


----------



## Cindi




----------



## jenny70

Thinking of you Clever..


----------



## Candice0985

it's okay clever, I know it hurts too much. just know we are here for you when you're ready


----------



## mymeimei02

*clevercat  *


----------



## ILuvShopping




----------



## boxermom

thinking of you ,clever.


----------



## dmbfiredancer

Hi clever, just dropping back in to give you another huge virtual hug. Take all the time you need, but if you need anything, please let us know.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you for thinking about me. I don't think I have ever been so miserable - then I think back to losing Solly and Colin and realise I must've been this unhappy before....
The Charity manager has been worried about me too. She called me to tell me she had a proposal for me - something to give me a focus other than grief. So I found myself offering a temporary home to a hissing, spitting tortie girl. She is currently growling away in the pen, tucked away in a quiet corner of the room. I think perhaps Ralphie sent me a gift. You see, she's pregnant....


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Thank you for thinking about me. I don't think I have ever been so miserable - then I think back to losing Solly and Colin and realise I must've been this unhappy before....
> The Charity manager has been worried about me too. She called me to tell me she had a proposal for me - something to give me a focus other than grief. So I found myself offering a temporary home to a hissing, spitting tortie girl. She is currently growling away in the pen, tucked away in a quiet corner of the room. I think perhaps Ralphie sent me a gift. You see, she's pregnant....



Murphy the Magnificent is going to be a grandpa!?!?!?


----------



## buzzytoes

Wow. That's all I've got. Although the thought of baby tittens makes me want to squee!!


----------



## boxermom

I've heard Torties are difficult. Is that true?  My son has one and she is anti-social. Not mean, just hides when people are around.

Hugs, clever. I know you will grieve Ralphie for a long time. We all will.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Thank you for thinking about me. I don't think I have ever been so miserable - then I think back to losing Solly and Colin and realise I must've been this unhappy before....
> The Charity manager has been worried about me too. She called me to tell me she had a proposal for me - something to give me a focus other than grief. So I found myself offering a temporary home to a hissing, spitting tortie girl. She is currently growling away in the pen, tucked away in a quiet corner of the room. I think perhaps Ralphie sent me a gift. You see, she's pregnant....



 
ralphie was an amazing little man, and it's going to be hard but it'll slowly get better.... it does sound like ralphie sent you a gift  

hugs to the new girl! I hope she comes around, what is her story?


----------



## poopsie

Both my tortie girls have lots of cattitude


----------



## Cindi

They call it TortiTude.   You are aware that we need pics of momma cat, please?


----------



## leasul2003

I had a pastel calico and pastel tortie from the same litter. My calico was the sweetest thing ever. My tortie is much more independent and has way more cattitude than her sister did. However, she does have her sweet moments. Interestingly those moments often coincide with her feeding times. lol


----------



## clevercat

Yep, Murphy T Maniac is going to be a Grampa...*shudders at thought*
And as for new girl - I am so angry at how she came to be offloaded on the charity and me that I can't write about it here. Anyway, she will not be going back to her old home, once kittens are old enough we will find her a Furever Home where she will be loved, safe and neutered.
She is a horror with the other cats - I'm not sure how much is down to her tortie-ness and how much to pregnancy hormones....
Her name is, apparently, ihateyou


----------



## Cindi

LOL!  Love her name, Clever. There are so many horrible stories in animal rescue I am always glad to hear that at least the ending is good. I am working with my rescue to get an 11 year old cat that her owner has kept locked in the basement for the last 7 years because the dogs will hurt her if she is let out. Disgusting person. She begged for someone to take this cat as she is moving and even after contacting her and leaving message after message she hasn't returned our calls. What is wrong with people??? 

Ms Ihateyou is lucky you are there to take care of her and the babies. I hope they all find great homes.


----------



## clevercat

Oh I think we all know where at least one of the kittens will end up, don't we...
This Saturday it will be six months to the day since Solly died. If they are born then, I will never say anything is 'just a coincidence' ever again...
IKWYM about the horror stories - more than once we have been begged to take on a cat - then the 'owner' stops responding to calls and emails. We never do find out what became of poor cat involved. Every day, I love animals a little bit more and like people a little (well, ok, a lot) less....


----------



## buzzytoes

Do you know how far along she is Clever?? My sister had a long haired Torty but I think she was likely mixed with something because she was mainly white and only had a few Torty spots. She was a super sweet girl so I guess she did not end up with the Tortitude! Hope Mama Bear settles in shortly. Maybe she is just grumpy because she wants her pre-pregnancy body back.


----------



## boxermom

I guess you all have done midwife duty for cat pregnancies? I never have delivered a puppy litter tho my parents bred Boxers when I was very young so I remember the mayhem that a litter brings to a house.(I remember being especially mad at one tiny puppeh who chewed up my favorite dress, lol! I was about 4-5)

I hope Miss Tortie can sense that you have her best interests at heart and will settle down for you.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> *Do you know how far along she is Clever??* My sister had a long haired Torty but I think she was likely mixed with something because she was mainly white and only had a few Torty spots. She was a super sweet girl so I guess she did not end up with the Tortitude! Hope Mama Bear settles in shortly. Maybe she is just grumpy because she wants her pre-pregnancy body back.


 
Not a clue....she has a figure like a pear drop, but I don't know when they're due. Person who dropped her off said the vet said she was due 'soon'. I don't believe a word she said. People lie all the time when it comes to giving up animals.



boxermom said:


> *I guess you all have done midwife duty for cat pregnancies?* I never have delivered a puppy litter tho my parents bred Boxers when I was very young so I remember the mayhem that a litter brings to a house.(I remember being especially mad at one tiny puppeh who chewed up my favorite dress, lol! I was about 4-5)
> 
> I hope Miss Tortie can sense that you have her best interests at heart and will settle down for you.


 
This will be my first time. I have experience with newborns and with pregnant kittehs but never watched a birth. I've printed off reams of info from teh interwebs, and my catsitter (who is a respected Ragdoll breeder) is pre-warned and on hand if I go into panic mode. Miss Tortitude is likely to give birth in the litter tray. I've offered her a selection of beds, but she prefers the tray. *sigh*.

I miss Ralphie. This morning, on the way to a meeting, I was going through some photos on my phone and found some of him that I don't remember taking....cue floods of tears. I am so tired of unhappiness. I wish things were different. He broke my heart. Again.


----------



## boxermom

^I hate admitting this, but I miss some of our dogs more than others. I loved all of them with all my heart, but a couple just reached deeper into my heart and became more than a loved animal companion. Years later I can still cry at remembering some of them.

Maybe Ralphie, tho his time with you was brief, reached into your heart deeply. I'm confident he knows that you loved him and a whole bunch of PF aunties did too.


----------



## Candice0985

boxermom said:


> ^I hate admitting this, but I miss some of our dogs more than others. I loved all of them with all my heart, but a couple just reached deeper into my heart and became more than a loved animal companion. Years later I can still cry at remembering some of them.
> 
> Maybe Ralphie, tho his time with you was brief, reached into your heart deeply. I'm confident he knows that you loved him and a whole bunch of PF aunties did too.



 this little guy touched us all and of course Clever the most. he was so special! when clever told us about Ralphie I shed quite a few tears... 

i'm the same with some of our family dogs we have had. I grew up with Newfoundlanders we had 2 females and 1 male growing up and I miss Sable the most. she was my oldest cat's best friend. they would lie in the yard together, play, cuddle, eat treats together. best buds! I miss her the most because she touched my heart the deepest.... my cat Tucker grieved for months after she passed, he lost weight and wasn't himself. over time it got better but when I think about her I still get sad...sometimes teary


----------



## madamefifi

KITTINS?! You are going to have some itty bitty kitties? *fainting with envy*

Our Lucinda, aka Choobs, is a tortie. She was quite a terror when she was a baby kitteh, harassing the adult cats nonstop. Now she is 2, an expert hunter and outdoorswoman, but sweet and snugly on the rare occasions when she comes inside. Sadly she does not remember how our boy Arthur took her under his wing when she was little and wants nothing to do with baby Sylvia.


----------



## buzzytoes

Clever it could always be worse than babies in a litter tray. The one and only birth I've ever witnessed happened right on my Lion King comforter that was on my bed at the time! My roommates had taken in a feral cat and shortly after we noticed she was prego. She ended up doing just fine, had four babies and took great care of them all. Needless to say the comforter was never used again.


----------



## ILuvShopping

boxermom said:


> I've heard Torties are difficult. Is that true?  My son has one and she is anti-social. Not mean, just hides when people are around.
> 
> .



I had some tortie fosters... they needed to be socialized and they were tough to break. even when they started to come around they were VERY skittish. i had them for 3 months. they were only 6 months old. 



so excited for the baby kitties clever!!! can't wait till they're born and we can see photos 
hopefully mama comes around....


----------



## ladysarah

clevercat said:


> Not a clue....she has a figure like a pear drop, but I don't know when they're due. Person who dropped her off said the vet said she was due 'soon'. I don't believe a word she said. People lie all the time when it comes to giving up animals.
> 
> 
> 
> This will be my first time. I have experience with newborns and with pregnant kittehs but never watched a birth. I've printed off reams of info from teh interwebs, and my catsitter (who is a respected Ragdoll breeder) is pre-warned and on hand if I go into panic mode. Miss Tortitude is likely to give birth in the litter tray. I've offered her a selection of beds, but she prefers the tray. *sigh*.
> 
> I miss Ralphie. This morning, on the way to a meeting, I was going through some photos on my phone and found some of him that I don't remember taking....cue floods of tears. I am so tired of unhappiness. I wish things were different. He broke my heart. Again.



We are all looking forward to the kittens.


buzzytoes said:


> Clever it could always be worse than babies in a litter tray. The one and only birth I've ever witnessed happened right on my Lion King comforter that was on my bed at the time! My roommates had taken in a feral cat and shortly after we noticed she was prego. She ended up doing just fine, had four babies and took great care of them all. Needless to say the comforter was never used again.



How did they manage to get a feral cat in? Must have been lovely with the kittens though.


----------



## boxermom

Keep us up to date on Ms. *Ihateeveryone*.  She's had a rough beginning in life, poor thing. I'd be crabby too.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Keep us up to date on Ms. *Ihateeveryone*.  She's had a rough beginning in life, poor thing. I'd be crabby too.



She purred tonight! I feel bad that she's in the pen (although it's more room than she'd have in a shelter, and at least here she is safe and warm, better than living on the streets) but it's the safest place for her until the kittins are born.....
Although she still hates the rest of the family I feel she is more relaxed - somehow I don't think it'll be too long now....she has that look that the mama cats get just before the kittens arrive....


----------



## poopsie




----------



## cats n bags

Is it time to start boiling water?


----------



## buzzytoes

ladysarah said:


> We are all looking forward to the kittens.
> 
> 
> How did they manage to get a feral cat in? Must have been lovely with the kittens though.


 
One of my old roomies was like Dr. Doolittle. Animals love him. They fed her for a couple days and then managed to get hold of her. She was never a cat that would cuddle with you but she was content to stay inside.


----------



## buzzytoes

poopsie2 said:


>


 
x2


----------



## Cindi

Kitten watch!


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> x2



EEEEE X3


----------



## clevercat

Nothing yet.....she has, however, moved from tray to bed, and eaten four sachets of food. In my 'kitteh birthing for dummies' paperwork, mama is supposed to lose her appetite before labour starts...I think the kettle can be switched off and the inhabitants of Butterbean Towers can head to bed.....


----------



## leasul2003

Anxiously waiting for an upate on the kitteh watch.


----------



## mymeimei02

for


----------



## clevercat

Nope. No kittins yet. There's a lot of purring going on under the blankie covering her pen right now......but that could just be because she knows breakfast is on its way.....


----------



## cats n bags

kit-uns...kit-uns...kit-uns


----------



## buzzytoes

Purring is better than hissing and spitting!!! Now every time I see this thread pop up I am going to think we have new tittens!!!


----------



## poopsie

I could use a new set of tittens


----------



## clevercat

Double post.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I could use a new set of tittens



*giggles*

Nope. Still no kittins. It occurred to me that as she lied about everything else, cat's person may well have lied that she even took cat for vet check...a vet would surely be more specific than just telling her cat was due 'soon'....
A friend of mine is heading off to the US for a month tomorrow. She thinks cat will still be pregnant when she comes back. Le sigh. All I know, she's getting bigger by the day (cat, not friend).
Oh, cat has told me her name. Angel.


----------



## Cindi

Angel is much nicer than IHateYou. I like it. I'm glad to hear she is purring and seems to be settling in. She will be much more calm to have her babies where she knows she is safe.






clevercat said:


> *giggles*
> 
> Nope. Still no kittins. It occurred to me that as she lied about everything else, cat's person may well have lied that she even took cat for vet check...a vet would surely be more specific than just telling her cat was due 'soon'....
> A friend of mine is heading off to the US for a month tomorrow. She thinks cat will still be pregnant when she comes back. Le sigh. All I know, she's getting bigger by the day (cat, not friend).
> Oh, cat has told me her name. Angel.


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie2 said:


> I could use a new set of tittens


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Angel is much nicer than IHateYou. I like it. I'm glad to hear she is purring and seems to be settling in. She will be much more calm to have her babies where she knows she is safe.



I think Angel is very pretty, it seems like she's sensing she's in a safe and loving home now


----------



## ladysarah

Angel sounds lovely- please post a photo when you can....


----------



## buzzytoes

poopsie2 said:


> I could use a new set of tittens


 


I cannot wait a month for babies so I hope she has them sooner than that!!!


----------



## leasul2003

Tell Ms. Angel to keep those babies safe and when they do get here they will have lots of Aunties on the TPF cooing over them.


----------



## dusty paws

Kittens!!! Super excited to see the little ones when they arrive clever


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> I cannot wait a month for babies so I hope she has them sooner than that!!!



Oh me too! Every morning, I run straight to her pen - every night, I get in from work and do the same thing......and nothing. De nada. Zip. Zilch. You get the idea.... See, now I look at her and the bump seems smaller. Maybe the kittins are moving around (we're hidin' from you, hoomin!). I'll ask cat sitter if she can judge just how far along she is. It's annoying, I took her in as an emergency case (her background isn't something I want to talk about here) and it seems she's anything but. Meanwhile there is a real, true emergency - a mum and four three week old kittens living rough and I have no more space to help. Still, better that Angel is here and safe and loved - even though that feeling isn't mutual lol -  than just seen as an inconvenience and goodness knows what would've happened to her and her kittens had I not stepped in....


----------



## poopsie

When my little tabby was 'with kittin' I noticed the same thing------some times she would look like she had kittins in there and other times she didn 't. Turned out there was only one kittin in there


----------



## clevercat

Double post *again* Stoopid interwebs.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> When my little tabby was 'with kittin' I noticed the same thing------some times she would look like she had kittins in there and other times she didn 't. Turned out there was only one kittin in there



Funny, isn't it? Sometimes she looks ready to burst, other times just like she's had a few too many snacks....


----------



## clevercat

A Mr Peanutless update. Norris had another woman. The day I let him out, and he ran up the road in a tabby blur, he didn't come back until the next morning and when he did turn up, he smelt of a perfume that I don't wear. He's assured me it's all over between them  and - as I can't take a step outside the front door without himself materialising and throwing himself at my feet - I'm tempted to believe him. Funny, whoever she was didn't notice an abscess so big it was tearing his gum away from his teeth, but she did notice his shaved chin when he visited her. The other day he turned up with an even bigger shaved spot - so she'd belatedly taken him to the vet. Grr.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> A Mr Peanutless update. Norris had another woman. The day I let him out, and he ran up the road in a tabby blur, he didn't come back until the next morning and when he did turn up, he smelt of a perfume that I don't wear. He's assured me it's all over between them  and - as I can't take a step outside the front door without himself materialising and throwing himself at my feet - I'm tempted to believe him. Funny, whoever she was didn't notice an abscess so big it was tearing his gum away from his teeth, but she did notice his shaved chin when he visited her. The other day he turned up with an even bigger shaved spot - so she'd belatedly taken him to the vet. Grr.



Norris! so scandalous


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> A Mr Peanutless update. Norris had another woman. The day I let him out, and he ran up the road in a tabby blur, he didn't come back until the next morning and when he did turn up, he smelt of a perfume that I don't wear. He's assured me it's all over between them  and - as I can't take a step outside the front door without himself materialising and throwing himself at my feet - I'm tempted to believe him. Funny, whoever she was didn't notice an abscess so big it was tearing his gum away from his teeth, but she did notice his shaved chin when he visited her. The other day he turned up with an even bigger shaved spot - so she'd belatedly taken him to the vet. Grr.



Did the other woman happen to notice that his other lumpy bumps were shaved and missing as well?


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh that Norris. What a womanizer!! I have to wonder the purpose of taking a cat to the vet for a shaved chin though. You'd think most people would see that as a sign that he had already been to visit one?


----------



## poopsie

She is probably wondering about his 'other woman' as well!


----------



## Candice0985

clever- you should put a note on his collar for his "other woman!"


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> clever- you should put a note on his collar for his "other woman!"


 
Ha - the Charity manager suggested the same thing - except she also suggested I include the bill for his fortnight's treatment for the abscess and de-peanutting. 

I had the call today - that Ralphie's casket is back. Those words really don't belong together, do they....Anyway, I am dreading,_ dreading_ going to collect it. I think I have been so busy looking after Norris, and the rest of the family, and then Angel came along at the perfect time - I've not been in denial, as such, but I've been avoiding thinking about it.....I have a bad feeling a meltdown (mine) is about to happen.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Ha - the Charity manager suggested the same thing - except she also suggested I include the bill for his fortnight's treatment for the abscess and de-peanutting.
> 
> I had the call today - that Ralphie's casket is back. Those words really don't belong together, do they....Anyway, I am dreading,_ dreading_ going to collect it. I think I have been so busy looking after Norris, and the rest of the family, and then Angel came along at the perfect time - I've not been in denial, as such, but I've been avoiding thinking about it.....I have a bad feeling a meltdown (mine) is about to happen.



 it's going to be so hard. let the emotions out and it'll be the healthiest way to grieve Ralphie.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Ha - the Charity manager suggested the same thing - except she also suggested I include the bill for his fortnight's treatment for the abscess and de-peanutting.
> 
> I had the call today - that Ralphie's casket is back. Those words really don't belong together, do they....Anyway, I am dreading,_ dreading_ going to collect it. I think I have been so busy looking after Norris, and the rest of the family, and then Angel came along at the perfect time - I've not been in denial, as such, but I've been avoiding thinking about it.....I have a bad feeling a meltdown (mine) is about to happen.



I always felt a little bit better picking up the ashes only because my kitty was coming home instead of sitting alone on a shelf in a strange place.  I'll be thinking of you today as you go to bring little Ralphie back home.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I always felt a little bit better picking up the ashes only because my kitty was coming home instead of sitting alone on a shelf in a strange place. I'll be thinking of you today as you go to bring little Ralphie back home.


 
I'll collect him tomorrow, if I get back early enough - or Wednesday. Ugh. I didn't think I would feel like this.....


----------



## Cindi

I hate making that trip but I always feel much better when they are back home. Hugs to you Clever. I have been there too many times. I know you have too.


----------



## ILuvShopping

so sorry clever.  i couldn't go get dotcom's ashes either. i asked a friend to do it and she was happy to do so. but then of course i had to go to her house to pick up the ashes.. and his paw print.. AND the carrier I took him to the vet in... ugh.


----------



## jenny70

I'm so sorry Clever. I've only had to do that once, so far.  When I walked into the vet to pick up his ashes, she set the small box on the counter and I burst into tears. It took me months before I could even look inside. 
I don't think it ever gets easier no matter how many times you do it.
*hugs*


----------



## clevercat

Ugh. I just can't do it. I can't walk over to the vet and collect it (I can't even write it). Not today. I feel so bad, like such a wimp,  but I'm so tired of crying and I don't want another sobbing fit when I'm over there. I may have to ask cat sitter to collect him.


----------



## gazoo

Have someone else do it.  There is nothing wrong with shelving this until you feel better.  Focus on your brood and try to get some strength back.  Remember too, that it's due to how  emotional you are,  that you can be such an amazing mommy to all these babies that make their way to you.  You are a perfect mum to them each.  Love pours from you.  I know at the core, you wouldn't have it any other way.  It's perfectly natural to have a hard time with the pain of death, any way it comes.  

Much, much


----------



## Cindi

If you can have someone else collect him I would definitely do that. You will cry when you see his urn but there is nothing worse than the trip back from the vet with that tiny box. :cry:


----------



## boxermom

You are the least wimpy person I'm aquainted with, clever. If someone else can do this for you, let them. You've been through more than enough this year. I would feel the same way. Many hugs


----------



## dusty paws

sending you hugs, clever.


----------



## buzzytoes

I imagine Cat Sitter would be more than happy to do it - I'm sure she understands why you can't face it.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you, everyone - I'll ask cat sitter to pick the Little Man up on her way over here early next week. Unless I can pull myself together long enough....
Meanwhile, Angel looks as though she is about to burst. It surely can't be too long before the kittins make their appearance *(we're shy! we noes comin' out! is warm an' toasty in here!)*I am almost sure she'll pick the one day next week that I have a meeting that can't be changed and will have to leave super-early. Cat Sitter is on standby, just in case....


----------



## clevercat

Quick update - Raggie has found a lovely Furever Home where he will be the one and only cat for someone who adores him. I am happy for him.


----------



## poopsie

So nice that Raggie has found his happiness


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Thank you, everyone - I'll ask cat sitter to pick the Little Man up on her way over here early next week. Unless I can pull myself together long enough....
> Meanwhile, Angel looks as though she is about to burst. It surely can't be too long before the kittins make their appearance *(we're shy! we noes comin' out! is warm an' toasty in here!)*I am almost sure she'll pick the one day next week that I have a meeting that can't be changed and will have to leave super-early. Cat Sitter is on standby, just in case....


pick him up whenever you're ready or have cat sitter take care of it. you've been through so much...

How is Angel doing? is she settling in and being a bit nicer? kittins!



clevercat said:


> Quick update - Raggie has found a lovely Furever Home where he will be the one and only cat for someone who adores him. I am happy for him.


so glad to hear this


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> pick him up whenever you're ready or have cat sitter take care of it. you've been through so much...
> 
> How is Angel doing? is she settling in and being a bit nicer? kittins!
> 
> 
> so glad to hear this



Angel is showing signs that she'd like to explore the rest of her home - unfortunately, she is still also showing signs that she will beat up anyone who gets within a paws length....
As I left this morning, two kittins bellowed their names from deep within mama's belly....William and Willow.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Angel is showing signs that she'd like to explore the rest of her home - unfortunately, she is still also showing signs that she will beat up anyone who gets within a paws length....
> As I left this morning, two kittins bellowed their names from deep within mama's belly....William and Willow.



cutest names ever! is she having 2 kittins? or are there a few more who haven't told you their names yet? 
I think Angel is really a sweetheart but she's has protective momma hormones running through her right now.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Angel is showing signs that she'd like to explore the rest of her home - unfortunately, she is still also showing signs that she will beat up anyone who gets within a paws length....
> As I left this morning, two kittins bellowed their names from deep within mama's belly....William and Willow.



Maybe you could put a basket of fresh, clean, laundry in Angel's house.   

Or your underwear drawer, or a fancy silk something...


----------



## boxermom

I'm waiting eagerly for news of Angel's babies. Crossing fingers for everything to go well. Your cat sitter must be a very nice person.

Despite what happened, I'm happy for Raggie, too. Some animals need to be the only one.


----------



## buzzytoes

Glad that Raggie has found a home where he can be the only kittie. Not everyone wants siblings!!

Love the name Willow!! I wonder how many babies Miss Angel will have....


----------



## clevercat

OK - it may be time to start boiling teh water. I think perhaps Angel's kittens will be making an appearance very soon......
One of the signs to look for is a decreased appetite. The usually voracious Miss A has barely touched her food this afternoon. She's purring loudly and - if possible - looks even bigger than she did this morning. I'll be back later if there's any news.....send good thoughts Angel's way, please!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> OK - it may be time to start boiling teh water. I think perhaps Angel's kittens will be making an appearance very soon......
> One of the signs to look for is a decreased appetite. The usually voracious Miss A has barely touched her food this afternoon. She's purring loudly and - if possible - looks even bigger than she did this morning. I'll be back later if there's any news.....send good thoughts Angel's way, please!



The pot's on the stove.  Thinking happy thoughts for Angel and Grandma Clever.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> The pot's on the stove.  Thinking happy thoughts for Angel and Grandma Clever.


OMCheese, I hadn't thought of that. I will be teh Gramma......suddenly I feel very grown up.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> OK - it may be time to start boiling teh water. I think perhaps Angel's kittens will be making an appearance very soon......
> One of the signs to look for is a decreased appetite. The usually voracious Miss A has barely touched her food this afternoon. She's purring loudly and - if possible - looks even bigger than she did this morning. I'll be back later if there's any news.....send good thoughts Angel's way, please!



oh my goodness!!!! sending all my biggest and bestest positive vibes for Miss A and her teeny tots!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> OMCheese, I hadn't thought of that. I will be teh Gramma......suddenly I feel very grown up.



gramma clever!


----------



## poopsie

Bring on teh kittins!


----------



## jenny70

It's kitten time!!  Yahoo!!  Good luck Angel and gramma Clever!


----------



## clevercat

OK, maybe it was another false alarm......she's asleep again. But the bump is just enormous, so teh kittins can't be too far off.....


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> OK, maybe it was another false alarm......she's asleep again. But the bump is just enormous, so teh kittins can't be too far off.....



LOL false alarm folks, nothing to see here  jk. 

tell Angel no rush, Gamma Clever and all the aunties on tpf just want to welcome her kittins to the world


----------



## oggers86

When they arrive just pop one in the post for me


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> OK, maybe it was another false alarm......she's asleep again. But the bump is just enormous, so teh kittins can't be too far off.....



_Well, if it was a false alarm, I'm not wasting any hot water.  I'm putting some noodles in and I'm going to have Macaroni and CHEEZE!!!    and I'm not going to share with ol' sleepyhead...

Luv, Stinky  
_


----------



## clevercat

Squueee - a Kittin just kicked me! It really won't be long now. Ha. Famous last words. 
Also - Miss Stinky, send some mac'n'cheeeezzzze over here, please. Being an almost Gramma is making me hungry


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Angel that's not very nice to play with our emotions like that.


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> *Squueee - a Kittin just kicked me! It really won't be long now. Ha. Famous last words.*
> Also - Miss Stinky, send some mac'n'cheeeezzzze over here, please. Being an almost Gramma is making me hungry


 

OMG!!!! Tittens!!!!!

Maybe she is napping to build up her energy before the big poosh.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Squueee - a Kittin just kicked me! It really won't be long now. Ha. Famous last words.
> Also - Miss Stinky, send some mac'n'cheeeezzzze over here, please. Being an almost Gramma is making me hungry





buzzytoes said:


> OMG!!!! Tittens!!!!!
> 
> Maybe she is napping to build up her energy before the big poosh.



squeee! this is so exciting :couch:


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Squueee - a Kittin just kicked me! It really won't be long now. Ha. Famous last words.
> Also - Miss Stinky, send some mac'n'cheeeezzzze over here, please. Being an almost Gramma is making me hungry



_I be happy to share my mac-n-cheeze wif Gramma Clever, and Mr. Murphy, an ebryone else.  I even give Cheeze to kittins *IF THEY COME OUT TO GIT THEIR OWN!!!*

Luv Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

Hmm....I suppose the 'labour pains' could've just been windy-pops. Angel has just done a huge poop and is now smirking at me from the corner of her pen....


----------



## poopsie

They will probably come in the wee hours


----------



## Cindi

Amped up kitten watch here. So exciting!


----------



## jenny70

cindi said:


> Amped up kitten watch here. So exciting!



+1!!


----------



## clevercat

Le sigh....time for Team Bean to go to bed. No sign of kittins yet....


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Le sigh....time for Team Bean to go to bed. No sign of kittins yet....



night Team Bean! get lotsa rest Miss A, it's almost Kittin time!


----------



## buzzytoes

Good thing I'm off tomorrow. Now I can stay up late for the time change! Hopefully sometime during the night they will magically appear like Santy Claws dropped them off.


----------



## boxermom

She knows to rest now, cause when those babies come, there is no rest for mama. Why do babies like to come at night?  My sons were born at night--one came at 3am


----------



## poopsie

Early AM and no kittins


----------



## clevercat

boxermom - my cat sitter said the same thing, that cats generally give birth between 4-8am
So I jumped out of bed at 5am, ran to Angel's pen, lifted the blankie I'd thrown across to give her some privacy and.......nothing. Perhaps the sound of muffled kitten giggles coming from mama's belly, but no actual kittens. I will get a photo today - Angel really does look like she's swallowed a balloon.
Keep teh hot water on standby, purrs forum aunties....


----------



## poopsie

There was a momma kitty with her kittins in the adoption area at Petsmart this evening. Poor litttle momma-----those kittins were almost as big as her! I wish I could have them ALL!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> There was a momma kitty with her kittins in the adoption area at Petsmart this evening. Poor litttle momma-----those kittins were almost as big as her! I wish I could have them ALL!!!!!



Me too...it would be Kittin Central here 
The other stray mama and babies, they're being helped by CPL
I am glad - realistically, even I couldn't cope with two litters of kittens....


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Me too...it would be Kittin Central here
> The other stray mama and babies, they're being helped by CPL
> I am glad - realistically, even I couldn't cope with two litters of kittens....



nope, that would be way too much....one litter at a time  it's good to know that they are being taken care of!

hot water is still being kept warm, can't wait to see Angel


----------



## clevercat

Is it usual to see a few splashes of watery blood, I wonder. I think perhaps she just expelled the placental plug. She's purring her little heart out...


----------



## buzzytoes

Sounds like it's starting!!!


----------



## jenny70

Omg! Omg! Omg!  Kittens!!!


----------



## boxermom

crossing fingers and paws for everything to go well!!!


----------



## cats n bags

It might be time to start that pot boiling, charge the camera, and call the mid-wife if you think you need a helper.


----------



## Candice0985

omg, is it starting!? kittins!

fingers crossed everything goes smoothly


----------



## clevercat

Ok - just messaged lovely cat sitter with an update. I've been reading my 'how to be a perfect Gramma' literature and it looks as though Angel is in stage 1 of labour, which lasts between 12 - 24 hours. Discharging blood is one of the signs.
*anxiously pacing teh floor*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Ok - just messaged lovely cat sitter with an update. I've been reading my 'how to be a perfect Gramma' literature and it looks as though Angel is in stage 1 of labour, which lasts between 12 - 24 hours. Discharging blood is one of the signs.
> *anxiously pacing teh floor*





F5 F5 F5

F5 F5 F5

F5 F5 F5


----------



## jenny70

This is so exciting!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> F5 F5 F5
> 
> F5 F5 F5
> 
> F5 F5 F5



Ha - I think you'll be F5ing for a loooonnnng time. I've asked cat sitter to pop in tomorrow while I'm at work - knowing Angel, she'll keep us waiting as long as she can....


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Ha - I think you'll be F5ing for a loooonnnng time. I've asked cat sitter to pop in tomorrow while I'm at work - knowing Angel, she'll keep us waiting as long as she can....



I don't know...

When I was a kid, my cat started acting weird after dinner, and within a few hours there were 3 kittens in my dresser drawer...

F5 F5 F5


----------



## Candice0985

so exciting!! hopefully Angel has a healthy (and quick ) delivery.
F5F5F5F5!!!!

will cat sitter be coming over to help?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I don't know...
> 
> When I was a kid, my cat started acting weird after dinner, and within a few hours there were 3 kittens in my dresser drawer...
> 
> F5 F5 F5



LOL. She might like a dresser drawer. As it is, she refuses to use the box I made up for her, saying if she can't have her kittens on the floor of the pen she won't have them at all. I've covered Angel's pen with blankies so she has some privacy - and am still pacing....


----------



## Candice0985

I'd be pacing too! I doubt you're going to get much sleep tonight Clever


----------



## clevercat

Cat sitter will only come over this evening if I am worried there's something wrong - I have to remember cats have been doing this by themselves for ages - and not panic.
As yet, there's nothing, nearly-mama is very calm and purry - I am trying to resist the urge to pull the blankies back off the pen every two minutes....


----------



## buzzytoes

OMG Mama Angel please hurry!! The suspense is killing me!!!


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> OMG Mama Angel please hurry!! The suspense is killing me!!!



+1


----------



## inspiredgem

I can't believe how excited I am for these kittens!  I can only imagine how it must be for you and Angel!


----------



## poopsie

I am at work but checking in regularly


----------



## clevercat

No news - I wonder if they'll be born overnight?


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> No news - I wonder if they'll be born overnight?



probably....omg how are you ever going to sleep!?

this news is making my work day a lot more interesting


----------



## poopsie

Candice0985 said:


> probably....omg how are you ever going to sleep!?
> 
> this news is making my work day a lot more interesting





Mine too


----------



## boxermom

As you said, most cats manage this without hoomins trying to help. But we can't stop ourselves--we want mama and babies to be all right.


----------



## clevercat

^^^^ I know - it's driving me mad - I keep peeping in and still nothing. I'll be glad when it's bedtime - and when LCS (lovely cat sitter) has given Angel a quick once over.


----------



## Candice0985

is she sleeping or just purring away in her covered area?

she sounds like she's really taken a liking to you and your home Clever. does she have to go back to the rescue centre after she's had her babies?


----------



## clevercat

^^^^ Can't make the quote thingie work tonight....Angel is napping, purring if I get close. If Angel decides she can live with the rest of the family without the constant threats to dismember anyone who gets too close then she - and her kittens - will most likely stay. If not, she'll stay with me until a new home is found for her and the kitten she loves most.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> ^^^^ Can't make the quote thingie work tonight....Angel is napping, purring if I get close. If Angel decides she can live with the rest of the family without the constant threats to dismember anyone who gets too close then she - and her kittens - will most likely stay. If not, she'll stay with me until a new home is found for her and the kitten she loves most.



 I hope she doesn't dismember anyone! you should have held off on having Norris' peanuts removed and Angel could have done it for you 

I'm hoping her ferociousness is because of mommy hormones. she doesn't want any other cats getting too close to hurt her babies....

it would be great if she got to live with you and her babies stay too


----------



## clevercat

Bedtime at Butterbean Towers - no sign of teh kittins yet.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Bedtime at Butterbean Towers - no sign of teh kittins yet.




Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You can't go to bed now!  We'll miss the kittins!!!!  

_besides, it's only 2:50pm here.  _


----------



## ILuvShopping

omgoodness KITTINS!!!!!!!! 

how exciting they're almost here!!!!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## buzzytoes

Dang it where are you baby tittens?? Probably arriving now in the dead of night while Clever sleeps and the TPF Aunties anxiously await.


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> Dang it where are you baby tittens?? Probably arriving now in the dead of night while Clever sleeps and the TPF Aunties anxiously await.



that's exactly what they're doing! they're probably being born as I type!


----------



## buzzytoes

Is it wakeup time in the UK yet?????

wakeupwakeupwakeupwakeup


----------



## poopsie

LOl---I think it is about 4:30 AM now. Perfect time for the tittens to make their appearance!


----------



## mymeimei02

super excited for Clever and Angel!


----------



## clevercat

Still. No,. Kittins! I just got up - ran to the pen......nothing but the sound of Angel purring and asking for brefus...


----------



## poopsie

I wanna see teh kittins


----------



## clevercat

Me too! Now I'm not even sure she's in Stage 1...
Breakfast has been inhaled and she is now asleep again.
Maybe we'll have weekend kittins....


----------



## poopsie

ullhair:


----------



## clevercat

^^^ Exactly. Poor Angel is looking even bigger if that's possible....and it's going to be horribly hot today. Hopefully she will nap the day away - there is certainly no sign at all of kittens appearing in the near future....


----------



## poopsie

ha! maybe she is just bloated. No salty snax for her


----------



## cats n bags

Bummer....

Mr. Kitty was pretty sure all the bright sparkly stuff and noisy commotion in the sky last night was to announce the arrivals.


----------



## Candice0985

Good Morning Angel, tell your Kittins to come on out and see the world, Gramma Clever is oh so nice and will take great care of them


----------



## clevercat

Where ARE they? Meh, well I know the answer to that, don't I.
Just hurry up already, itteh bitteh kittehs!
I am hoping cat sitter will have chance to drop in today - no update from her, so I guess Miss Angel is still keeping us waiting....


----------



## gazoo

I cannot imagine the excitement you must be feeling, Clever.  I know intact animals are a massive no-no, but the beauty of getting to see a litter born must be something else.


----------



## buzzytoes

Man I was so sure I would wake up to baby news!!!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Where ARE they? Meh, well I know the answer to that, don't I.
> Just hurry up already, itteh bitteh kittehs!
> I am hoping cat sitter will have chance to drop in today - no update from her, so I guess Miss Angel is still keeping us waiting....



 so exciting! if I were in your shoes I wouldn't be able to focus on anything! i'm barely able to focus, the anticipation is killin me


----------



## clevercat

Cat sitter dropped in to check on Angel and.....teh kittins are moving into position! *We nearly ready to come out an' sai hai, purrs forum aunties!*


----------



## mymeimei02

Yay!!!!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Cat sitter dropped in to check on Angel and.....teh kittins are moving into position! *We nearly ready to come out an' sai hai, purrs forum aunties!*



 so exciting!!! how is Momma Angel feeling?


----------



## jenny70

Woo hoo!!!!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Yeeeee!!!!!!!!!! :rockettes:


----------



## Cindi

OMG! So excited!!!!







clevercat said:


> Cat sitter dropped in to check on Angel and.....teh kittins are moving into position! *We nearly ready to come out an' sai hai, purrs forum aunties!*


----------



## boxermom

Wish I could boil water or wash some towels or something to help!  Imagine we are all there to lend a hand and say hai to the new kitteh crew


----------



## clevercat

Thank you! Very excited - and glad it's the weekend. Angel is just fine, no signs of labour yet - ate three bowls of food and a few pieces of chicken....needs to keep her strength up!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Thank you! Very excited - and glad it's the weekend. Angel is just fine, no signs of labour yet - ate three bowls of food and a few pieces of chicken....needs to keep her strength up!



oh wow she's ravenous! let's hope  the kittins decide to come soon


----------



## boxermom

Angel will need all those calories when the babies start to nurse. I guess she knows what to do.


----------



## buzzytoes

Maybe by the morning she will have popped those babies out. Can't wait to see how many there are and what they look like!!


----------



## clevercat

Angel is very calm and serene this evening....perhaps she will have something to show us tomorrow. For now, everyone at Butterbean Towers is heading off to bed....night night purrs forum aunties!


----------



## jenny70

Oh the suspense!  Sleep tight everyone at Butter Bean Towers!


----------



## Candice0985

good night everyone at Butterbean towers!


----------



## mymeimei02

Awe!!!  I was hoping Angle already had her   oh well sending good vibes for a safe delivery can't wait!


----------



## clevercat

Still no kittens! At this rate, it'll be just like I thought...she'll be giving birth on Tuesday when I have to go to a meeting and won't be able to stay with her. Grr.


----------



## buzzytoes

I am beginning to think she is going to wait and have her babies when Kate Middleton pops out the royal baby.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> I am beginning to think she is going to wait and have her babies when Kate Middleton pops out the royal baby.



I can't imagine Angel wanting to share the limelight with anyone lol...
It's so hot here today - I've got fans at an angle to the pen so Miss Angel has a gentle breeze blowing across her.
I've spent the morning outside, with Norris. He will be moving in when the weather turns - he popped in to check his old room this morning and did a meet-and-greet with Georgie and Thomissssss. I don't think Norris will ever want to be a full time indoor cat, but I'm happy for him to come and go as he pleases, it'll be much better for him to have somewhere safe and warm to use as a base during winter...
Oh well - back to kitten watch....


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay! Angel!  

You better hurry up and have those kittins!  My Mum's been knitting little kitten mittens, and if you  take any more time, she's going to start making you a HAT!!!  Yep, that's right, A CAT HAT WITH POINTY LITTLE EARS on it.

Mr. Kitty   is going to make little dustbunny balls to attach to the hat too.  If you know what's good for you and your fashion sense, you better turn loose with those kittins!

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## Candice0985

Angel, your purrs forum aunties want to meet your kittins!
can you give us an idea when you will  be having them please n cheese?


----------



## boxermom

Mr. Norris is pretty darn smart. You and he have a good understanding. He's forgiven you for taking the peanuts.

Isn't it something when all of us here are more excited about Angel's babies than THE ROYAL BABY?  I think Wills and Kate are adorable but we are waiting on Angel and that's important!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Hay! Angel! _
> 
> _You better hurry up and have those kittins! My Mum's been knitting little kitten mittens, and if you take any more time, she's going to start making you a HAT!!! Yep, that's right, A CAT HAT WITH POINTY LITTLE EARS on it._
> 
> _Mr. Kitty  is going to make little dustbunny balls to attach to the hat too. If you know what's good for you and your fashion sense, you better turn loose with those kittins!_
> 
> _Luv, Stinky _


 
*Hay! Hay! Miss Stinky an' your *boifren' * Mr Kitty! Tell your Mum to make teh stoopid Angel a pink cat hat. Bright pinks, please. It will look really silly wif her colourin' bwahahahaha!*
*Love, Miss Bean*



Candice0985 said:


> Angel, your purrs forum aunties want to meet your kittins!
> can you give us an idea when you will be having them please n cheese?


 
I wish....even LCS is surprised they aren't here yet.... 



boxermom said:


> Mr. Norris is pretty darn smart. You and he have a good understanding. He's forgiven you for taking the peanuts.
> 
> Isn't it something when all of us here are more excited about Angel's babies than THE ROYAL BABY? I think Wills and Kate are adorable but we are waiting on Angel and that's important!


 
Yaay, _way_ more important! Still waiting here....I did wonder if, when Miss Angel was off her food, that teh babies were on the way - but no, it was just the heat putting her off her food. Now it's cooler, she has wolfed down a bowl of teh gushy food and is now sleeping it off. Tuesday. I just know it'll be Tuesday, when I won't be able to be there to see her babies being born....*sigh*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Hay! Hay! Miss Stinky an' your *boifren' * Mr Kitty! Tell your Mum to make teh stoopid Angel a pink cat hat. Bright pinks, please. It will look really silly wif her colourin' bwahahahaha!*
> *Love, Miss Bean*
> 
> _I'm thinking something ORANGE!  If I do bright pink, you would probably steal it_
> 
> _Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> clevercat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Hay! Hay! Miss Stinky an' your *boifren' * Mr Kitty! Tell your Mum to make teh stoopid Angel a pink cat hat. Bright pinks, please. It will look really silly wif her colourin' bwahahahaha!*
> *Love, Miss Bean*
> 
> _I'm thinking something ORANGE!  If I do bright pink, you would probably steal it_
> 
> _Luv, Stinky  _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! We'll take one in red for Norris, one in orange for Thomisssss, please, and one in purple for Missy, and....
> Meanwhile, Butterbean Towers is still a kitten-free zone.....
Click to expand...


----------



## gazoo

Clever - not to be gross but have you seen any discharge yet from the mama-to-be?  I take it that that would be a sign of things to come in the next few days.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Clever - not to be gross but have you seen any discharge yet from the mama-to-be?  I take it that that would be a sign of things to come in the next few days.



A small amount of watery blood a few days back, that I took to mean Miss A was in Stage 1 of labour. Wrong! It can't be too far off now....she is laying sprawled out in a most unladylike fashion at the moment. It's so hot here today, poor girl - what a time to be heavily pregnant.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> A small amount of watery blood a few days back, that I took to mean Miss A was in Stage 1 of labour. Wrong! It can't be too far off now....she is laying sprawled out in a most unladylike fashion at the moment. It's so hot here today, poor girl - what a time to be heavily pregnant.



Ah - the joys of delivery.  Waiting on pins and needles here to see her wee babies.


----------



## boxermom

For those of us who were pregnant in the heat of summer, we sympathize with Angel. It's miserable and you just want the baby(ies) to come.

Sounds like it's hot all over the northern hemisphere.


----------



## Candice0985

Just stopping in to check on Miss Angel. too bad it is so hot today, it's the same here 36 celcius with humidity....


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Just stopping in to check on Miss Angel. too bad it is so hot today, it's the same here 36 celcius with humidity....



Ugh. It's horrible isn't it. I am not good with heat. And why, I wonder - given it's been 30+ today, do the cats all want to snoodle as close as possible in weather like this? Norton, Gerbs, Tommy and Bear have been glued to me all day.
No sign at all of kittens yet. Butterbean Towers is closing up for the day and heading to bed....night night, aunties! See you soon (maybe)!


----------



## cats n bags

Hello Police?  I'd like to report a hostage situation.  Yes, I know the name of the hostage taker.  It's Angel, she hates everybody, she's a grumpy tortie.  Who are the hostages?  I don't know how many, but she has a bunch of kittens that she won't release.  She has not made any ransom demands, but she is eating all the food in the house.  Where is she?  She's at the Butterbean Towers.  Yes we tried asking nicely, but instead of releasing kittens, she left a steamer.  Did I mention that she hates everyone, and she's a tortie?


----------



## boxermom

^haha! 

Angel, get yourself in gear and pop out those kittehs. I'm wearing out my keyboard checking on this so often.


----------



## jenny70

boxermom said:


> ^haha!
> 
> Angel, get yourself in gear and pop out those kittehs. I'm wearing out my keyboard checking on this so often.



+1!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Set the hostages free!!!!


----------



## leasul2003

Those poor little hostages. It's hot outside and even hotter inside mama. Have mercy, Angel, and let them go so they can get some relief from that oven you call a tummy.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Ugh. It's horrible isn't it. I am not good with heat. And why, I wonder - given it's been 30+ today, do the cats all want to snoodle as close as possible in weather like this? Norton, Gerbs, Tommy and Bear have been glued to me all day.
> No sign at all of kittens yet. Butterbean Towers is closing up for the day and heading to bed....night night, aunties! See you soon (maybe)!



night Clever and cattens 

Tucker does this to me, he insists on sleeping on top of my head when it's hot out....go figure! lol


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> Hello Police?  I'd like to report a hostage situation.  Yes, I know the name of the hostage taker.  It's Angel, she hates everybody, she's a grumpy tortie.  Who are the hostages?  I don't know how many, but she has a bunch of kittens that she won't release.  She has not made any ransom demands, but she is eating all the food in the house.  Where is she?  She's at the Butterbean Towers.  Yes we tried asking nicely, but instead of releasing kittens, she left a steamer.  Did I mention that she hates everyone, and she's a tortie?


----------



## poopsie

geez..................I've been offline for the past several days and still no kittins?


----------



## clevercat

Lol - no change in the hostage situation this morning. Angel has now been here for a fortnight - so much for her being an emergency case....


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Lol - no change in the hostage situation this morning. Angel has now been here for a fortnight - so much for her being an emergency case....[/QUOTE
> 
> geez Angel! release the babies!
> 
> do you think that her discharge was a false labour?


----------



## Candice0985

Oh Angel don't you want to meet your babies? 
let them out!


----------



## clevercat

No sign of the itteh bitteh hostages. I'm glad LCS is in tomorrow, she'll be able to take a look. Not that there's anything wrong, but - just -  hurry up already, Angel! Was talking to rescue manager today and she thinks - as do I - tomorrow will be the day, when I can't stay home. At this stage, I'll just be glad when the hostages are released....
Another day of unbearable heat. I can't wait for winter!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Oh Angel don't you want to meet your babies?
> let them out!
> View attachment 2249238



Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## buzzytoes

I guess Angel is just being her true tortie self and hating all of us. Free Willy!!


----------



## boxermom

A wise old cat lady told me that Torties are odd--how right she was!  What can we do to convince Angel she will feel better once that load she's carrying is outside her tummy?


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> A wise old cat lady told me that Torties are odd--how right she was! What can we do to convince Angel she will feel better once that load she's carrying is outside her tummy?


 
I wish I knew....she is very calm and unruffled, has decided she no longer hates everyone, just that there is no sign at all of kittens yet. Meanwhile, Miss A gets bigger and bigger and.....well, you get the idea. I suppose they'll make an appearance when they are ready.


----------



## Cindi

I guess they're just not done baking yet.  

I was looking up signs of cat labor and it said her nipples will turn pink and some milk might leak out. :giggles:  Oh the indignity. Please check her nipples ASAP. 






clevercat said:


> I wish I knew....she is very calm and unruffled, has decided she no longer hates everyone, just that there is no sign at all of kittens yet. Meanwhile, Miss A gets bigger and bigger and.....well, you get the idea. I suppose they'll make an appearance when they are ready.


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> I guess Angel is just being her true tortie self and hating all of us. *Free Willy*!!







clevercat said:


> No sign of the itteh bitteh hostages. I'm glad LCS is in tomorrow, she'll be able to take a look. Not that there's anything wrong, but - just -  hurry up already, Angel! Was talking to rescue manager today and she thinks - as do I - tomorrow will be the day, when I can't stay home. At this stage, I'll just be glad when the hostages are released....
> Another day of unbearable heat. I can't wait for winter!


sorry to hear about the horrible heat, it's still disgusting here too!
of course it's going to be the day that you cannot be home! Angel wouldn't be so nice as to have them on the weekend 



clevercat said:


> I wish I knew....she is very calm and unruffled, has decided she no longer hates everyone, just that there is no sign at all of kittens yet. Meanwhile, Miss A gets bigger and bigger and.....well, you get the idea. I suppose they'll make an appearance when they are ready.


Glad to hear Angel is no longer yelling IHATEYOUS at everyone at butterbean towers.



Cindi said:


> I guess they're just not done baking yet.
> 
> I was looking up signs of cat labor and it said her nipples will turn pink and some milk might leak out. :giggles:  Oh the indignity. Please check her nipples ASAP.


so embarrassing


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I guess they're just not done baking yet.
> 
> I was looking up signs of cat labor and it said her nipples will turn pink and some milk might leak out. :giggles:  Oh the indignity. Please check her nipples ASAP.



Hmm. I noticed earlier that her nipples are very prominent (she would be furious with me if she knew I was posting about this on teh interwebs) but no milk. And really no sign of discomfort or any sign that anything will happen any time soon. The babies feel huge now, how much longer can it take.
I told rescue manager today that Angel can stay - if she yearns for the outdoor life, she can hang out with Norris.
Meanwhile I have decided to start saving like mad (if this lot will let me) and get the garden cat proofed and secure, so that everyone can enjoy the great outdoors without leaving the comfort and safety of our garden.
My wish lists used to feature Balenciaga and Chanel....now I carry photos of gardens and chicken wire fences around with me....


----------



## cats n bags

It's Tuesday.  I guess Angel is still holding the hostages?


----------



## boxermom

I need a special key on my computer to check this thread several times a day!

Angel, let those babies out!


----------



## jenny70

We want kittens! We want kittens!


----------



## buzzytoes

Clever should have given LCS strict instructions that she needed to update the TPF Aunties while Clever is away at her meeting. Come out itty bitty kitties!!!


----------



## clevercat

Guess what, guess what? Yep, that's right, there's still no sign of hostage release!! At least there was t this morning, when Miss A ate two bowls of wet food and a bowl of biscuits before going back to doing what she does best in this heat - napping.
LCS will give me an update if there's anything new (sigh. There won't be).
Meanwhile I am about to collapse with this heat, I can't bear it. On the train this morning, working and in full glare of the sun, I suddenly felt really ill. Closing the laptop, thought I'd close my eyes for a few minutes. Woke up feeling much better until I realised I'd missed my stop and was miles away from where I should've been. Oops. On way home now - dreaming of ice cream and a cool bath...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Guess what, guess what? Yep, that's right, there's still no sign of hostage release!! At least there was t this morning, when Miss A ate two bowls of wet food and a bowl of biscuits before going back to doing what she does best in this heat - napping.
> LCS will give me an update if there's anything new (sigh. There won't be).
> Meanwhile I am about to collapse with this heat, I can't bear it. On the train this morning, working and in full glare of the sun, I suddenly felt really ill. Closing the laptop, thought I'd close my eyes for a few minutes. Woke up feeling much better until I realised I'd missed my stop and was miles away from where I should've been. Oops. On way home now - dreaming of ice cream and a cool bath...



Here you go.  Have a seat and a hot cuppa tea while you relax in my little garden...




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8062412705/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Here you go.  Have a seat and a hot cuppa tea while you relax in my little garden...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/8062412705/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/



Want!


----------



## Candice0985

Maybe Angel is too warm to have her babies? she's keeping them inside until it cools down? seems silly...but I'm grasping at straws! lol

Clevr hope you're home now and have had a nice tall ice water and a cool bath or shower.


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Maybe Angel is too warm to have her babies? she's keeping them inside until it cools down? seems silly...but I'm grasping at straws! lol
> 
> Clevr hope you're home now and have had a nice tall ice water and a cool bath or shower.



Two more hours....at least this train is air conditioned.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Two more hours....at least this train is air conditioned.




Amen!

I made the mistake of getting on a subway car once in NYC  that wasn't all that crowded compared to the others. Turned out it didn't have air conditioning. I was literally a puddle by the end of the line.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Two more hours....at least this train is air conditioned.



always a bonus! we had an insane thunderstorm last and crazy flooding. we received 1 months worth of rain in 1 hour last night. still hot and humid out though ugh!


----------



## buzzytoes

Our AC is out here at work (it's frozen if you can believe that?!) and I am dying. It's only 88F here, which is cooler than most of the country, but man I have become a wimp since moving to Wyoming and cannot handle the heat. It is starting to make me a bit nauseous.

Maybe Angel insists on keeping hostages because she has not had her own photoshoot before they arrive?? I think you should probably post a pic of her.


----------



## poopsie

I see what you did there :giggles:


----------



## cats n bags

buzzytoes said:


> Our AC is out here at work (it's frozen if you can believe that?!) and I am dying. It's only 88F here, which is cooler than most of the country, but man I have become a wimp since moving to Wyoming and cannot handle the heat. It is starting to make me a bit nauseous.
> 
> Maybe Angel insists on keeping hostages because she has not had her own photoshoot before they arrive?? I think you should probably post a pic of her.





poopsie2 said:


> I see what you did there :giggles:



Sneaky...


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Our AC is out here at work (it's frozen if you can believe that?!) and I am dying. It's only 88F here, which is cooler than most of the country, but man I have become a wimp since moving to Wyoming and cannot handle the heat. It is starting to make me a bit nauseous.
> 
> Maybe Angel insists on keeping hostages because she has not had her own photoshoot before they arrive?? I think you should probably post a pic of her.



Ha! You could be right. I'll post tomorrow - trouble is, it's hard to find a flattering angle at the moment! 
I'm home, sitting outside with Norris. Funny, he was waiting for me at the end of the road - chattering away about LCS only giving him one sachet of food, and did I think that was fair, what with him living outdoors and all...so, ever the sucker where he is concerned, I've just given him three sachets of wet food, two bowls of biscuit and a piece of chicken. All disappeared in moments. As did himself when he realised there was no more food on offer.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Ha! You could be right. I'll post tomorrow - trouble is, it's hard to find a flattering angle at the moment!
> I'm home, sitting outside with Norris. Funny, he was waiting for me at the end of the road - chattering away about LCS only giving him one sachet of food, and did I think that was fair, what with him living outdoors and all...so, ever the sucker where he is concerned, I've just given him three sachets of wet food, two bowls of biscuit and a piece of chicken. All disappeared in moments. As did himself when he realised there was no more food on offer.







Well played, Norris, well played


----------



## Candice0985

^ exactly! he's playing the I swears I didn't gets enough foods game.... smart Norris!


----------



## clevercat

His name, before he told me his real name - used to be Billy-Five-Dinners


----------



## buzzytoes

Typical man Norris!


----------



## Candice0985

lol, he's like  hobbit he eats 1st breakfast, 2nd breakfast. brunch, lunch, etc.....!


----------



## ladyash

Candice0985 said:


> always a bonus! we had an insane thunderstorm last and crazy flooding. we received 1 months worth of rain in 1 hour last night. still hot and humid out though ugh!



Toronto by any chance?? LOL! I was supposed to go to a party but we lost power, had no bus service because part of the route was flooded, and there was no signs of the weather getting better. We got power back within a couple of hours just to have it be out all day today which of course is my only day off this week ugh!


Also, I have been stalking this thread waiting for itty bitty kitty pictures...Hurry up already Angel! I need a kitten fix since I'm not allowed to have animals in my rental (plus my roommate hates animals)


----------



## clevercat

Good morning Laydeez.....
A very studly Norris 




Angel!




Last night and both Angel and I wondering how much longer she can hold onto teh teeny-tiny hostages.....


----------



## clevercat

^^^ Oh gosh huuuuggeee pictures!


----------



## poopsie

Oh, hai


----------



## jenny70

What a handsome fellow, hi Norris!

Angel you're such a pretty girl, I bet you can't wait to get your figure back!  All you need to do is release the hostages! Lol!


----------



## cats n bags

Poor Angel does not have any angles left, she's all curves.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Poor Angel does not have any angles left, she's all curves.


 
I know - she is just a belly with paws right now. Poor girl. It was so hot that when I left for work this morning, I left her pen uncovered (usually I drape it with a light cotton sheet to give her privacy should she decide to finally release teh hostages). I am now having kittens myself, imagining how much trouble I will be in, if today is the day and she has to give birth with Team Bean and their minions looking on......


----------



## buzzytoes

Hahaha I love Norris' Elvis lip curl that he's got going in that pic.

Angel dear you would be so much more comfy if you would just spit those babies out. We appreciate the lovely pictures in the meantime.


----------



## gazoo

Angel's paws look so tiny next to her tummy.  O_O


----------



## Candice0985

ladyash said:


> Toronto by any chance?? LOL! I was supposed to go to a party but we lost power, had no bus service because part of the route was flooded, and there was no signs of the weather getting better. We got power back within a couple of hours just to have it be out all day today which of course is my only day off this week ugh!
> 
> 
> Also, I have been stalking this thread waiting for itty bitty kitty pictures...Hurry up already Angel! I need a kitten fix since I'm not allowed to have animals in my rental (plus my roommate hates animals)



LOL yep!!! we are still having rolling blackouts. my office is by pearson in Etobicoke and we were hit the worst. there was water up to peoples windshields when driving....crazy!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Good morning Laydeez.....
> A very studly Norris
> 
> View attachment 2251391
> 
> 
> Angel!
> 
> View attachment 2251392
> 
> 
> Last night and both Angel and I wondering how much longer she can hold onto teh teeny-tiny hostages.....
> 
> View attachment 2251393



awww Angel is such a pretty girl! com'on Angel haz your babies  

Hi Studly Norris  My little girl Lady would go like this if she saw you


----------



## gazoo

How is soon to be Uncle Bear, Clever?


----------



## boxermom

Loving the Norris pic--he looks like a *bad boy* and all the girls love a bad boy.

Poor Angel! This brings back memories of being so preggo in the heat of summer and trying to get comfortable at the beach--it's not possible and I'm sure I looked like a beachball on toothpicks.


----------



## buzzytoes

I just saw a post on a local pet page where someone's cat just had nine kittens. I hope Angel is not holding that many hostages in there.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Hahaha I love Norris' Elvis lip curl that he's got going in that pic.
> 
> Angel dear you would be so much more comfy if you would just spit those babies out. We appreciate the lovely pictures in the meantime.



Norris' Elvis sneer was a result of his op. He is now back to normal, the sneer replaced by the general look of disdain this lot reserve for lesser beings.
Am on my way home - teh burning question - WILL THERE BE KITTENS????


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> How is soon to be Uncle Bear, Clever?



His fur is growing back! He is quite the studly cutie these days. Would you like a photo update?


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> I just saw a post on a local pet page where someone's cat just had nine kittens. I hope Angel is not holding that many hostages in there.



OhEmCheese. I bet she is. Something that would push me over into the realms of teh cat hoarder. Oh dear.


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Norris' Elvis sneer was a result of his op. He is now back to normal, the sneer replaced by the general look of disdain this lot reserve for lesser beings.
> Am on my way home - teh burning question - WILL THERE BE KITTENS????


 
*fingerscrossedfingerscrossedfingerscrossed* Or at least some discernible sign of their eminent arrival.


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> *fingerscrossedfingerscrossedfingerscrossed* or at least some discernible sign of their eminent arrival.



+1!!!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> His fur is growing back! He is quite the studly cutie these days. Would you like a photo update?



Omergawd!  Really??  His fur is coming in?  How amazing!!  I didn't think that was reversible.  What a beautiful treat.  

YES - gazoo here, wantonly wanting a picture of the studly Bear!!


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Loving the Norris pic--he looks like a *bad boy* and all the girls love a bad boy.
> 
> Poor Angel! This brings back memories of being so preggo in the heat of summer and trying to get comfortable at the beach--it's not possible and *I'm sure I looked like a beachball on toothpicks*.


 
IDK why, but that made me laugh!



buzzytoes said:


> *fingerscrossedfingerscrossedfingerscrossed* Or at least some discernible sign of their eminent arrival.


 


Candice0985 said:


> +1!!!


 
Still. No. Kittins.  I was almost sure this morning, as I left. Mind you, I was totally sure yesterday. And the day before....
Maybe the weekend. I booked a day's holiday for Monday - just in case.



gazoo said:


> Omergawd! Really?? His fur is coming in? How amazing!! I didn't think that was reversible. What a beautiful treat.
> 
> YES - gazoo here, wantonly wanting a picture of the studly Bear!!


 
He's looking pretty good. He is on a low protein diet to counter the kidney issue, and as I am not away on business as often as I was, I think his stress levels are under control. Bear loves his Mama  Just lately, he also loves Gerbs. Even in this heat, he likes to be sandwiched between us, with Gerbs giving him a baff and me giving him tummy scritchies. Bear Bliss! Just charging the phone, so will post later (if he'll pose nicely...).


----------



## dusty paws

awwww hi purdy girl!


----------



## ladyash

Candice0985 said:


> LOL yep!!! we are still having rolling blackouts. my office is by pearson in Etobicoke and we were hit the worst. there was water up to peoples windshields when driving....crazy!



So are we unfortunately! I live across from the CN tower downtown so was close to all that lakeshore flooding...and close to the underpass where that guy left his $200,000 Ferrari that eventually was completely submerged! We didn't have power at all yesterday (of course it was my only day off this week), and it was out again overnight and came back on around 4am. I only know that because the smoke alarms went off for a few seconds when the power came back on and woke me up! They are apparently still doing rolling blackouts in the west end of the city so that the power doesn't get too overloaded. There are a ton of hydro trucks outside right now because the traffic lights near my place haven't worked since the storm on Monday.


----------



## Candice0985

ladyash said:


> So are we unfortunately! I live across from the CN tower downtown so was close to all that lakeshore flooding...and close to the underpass where that guy left his $200,000 Ferrari that eventually was completely submerged! We didn't have power at all yesterday (of course it was my only day off this week), and it was out again overnight and came back on around 4am. I only know that because the smoke alarms went off for a few seconds when the power came back on and woke me up! They are apparently still doing rolling blackouts in the west end of the city so that the power doesn't get too overloaded. There are a ton of hydro trucks outside right now because the traffic lights near my place haven't worked since the storm on Monday.



I know it's insane! a few of my colleagues had their cars stuck on the road by pearson. the rain was flooded up to their windshields....

ok sorry to thread jack


----------



## ladyash

Candice0985 said:


> I know it's insane! a few of my colleagues had their cars stuck on the road by pearson. the rain was flooded up to their windshields....
> 
> ok sorry to thread jack



I have been looking at the pics and some of them are pretty insane! I got off the streetcar and could actually see the storm coming in so basically half jogged the two blocks to my place since I didn't see the bus coming. I got home around 5-10min before it started the huge downpour. 

Maybe if we keep thread jacking those kittens will get annoyed and come out to bring all the attention back to them 

Oh and I guess it was a Porche that guy abandoned near me!! Even worse!! I thought the news said it was a Ferrari but the news online says Porche...


----------



## poopsie

Candice0985 said:


> LOL yep!!! we are still having rolling blackouts. my office is by pearson in Etobicoke and we were hit the worst. there was water up to peoples windshields when driving....crazy!





Just curious as how _you_ pronounce Etobicoke. I know how _I_  pronounce it and it probably isn't even close to being right.


----------



## ladyash

poopsie2 said:


> Just curious as how _you_ pronounce Etobicoke. I know how _I_  pronounce it and it probably isn't even close to being right.



I've always pronounced it like e-toe-bee-co...not sure if there is another way. I'm not originally from here and pronounce things in Toronto like a tourist still apparently...I'm originally from a small town about 2.5 hours away and I still sometimes call streetcars trolleys. I get awesome stares from people when I do that LOL! I'm getting better at the local speak though


----------



## poopsie

ladyash said:


> I've always pronounced it like e-toe-bee-co...not sure if there is another way. I'm not originally from here and pronounce things in Toronto like a tourist still apparently...I'm originally from a small town about 2.5 hours away and I still sometimes call streetcars trolleys. I get awesome stares from people when I do that LOL! I'm getting better at the local speak though



Ha! I knew that it was a tricky one. Don't laugh, but I say Eh-toe-bih-coke with the accent on the second syllable.


----------



## clevercat

We interrupt this weather coverage with some breaking news
Angel is in labour!
I've had to leave her as have an important meeting this morning, but left LCS various texts and VMs asking her to look in.
Squeee!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> We interrupt this weather coverage with some breaking news
> Angel is in labour!
> I've had to leave her as have an important meeting this morning, but left LCS various texts and VMs asking her to look in.
> Squeee!



Here we go!!!  The hostages are about to be released!!  Good luck Angel!


----------



## cats n bags

*kit-uns!!!!*


----------



## clevercat

Apparently this is Stage 1 - lasting 12-24 hours. Not so sure there will be kittens when I get back, and not been able to contact LCS to see if she's visited. Deep breaths, one more meeting, then I'm heading back.


----------



## Cindi

Finally!!!!


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie2 said:


> Just curious as how _you_ pronounce Etobicoke. I know how _I_  pronounce it and it probably isn't even close to being right.



haha I pronounce it Eh-Toe-Beh-Co but i'm also Canadian so there might be a big of accent in there!? how do you pronounce it?


----------



## Candice0985

ladyash said:


> I have been looking at the pics and some of them are pretty insane! I got off the streetcar and could actually see the storm coming in so basically half jogged the two blocks to my place since I didn't see the bus coming. I got home around 5-10min before it started the huge downpour.
> 
> Maybe if we keep thread jacking those kittens will get annoyed and come out to bring all the attention back to them
> 
> Oh and I guess it was a Porche that guy abandoned near me!! Even worse!! I thought the news said it was a Ferrari but the news online says Porche...



there was a Ferrari abandoned by the airport it was 300k LOL the owner had to catch a flight so he just left it and caught his plane instead....

hey kittins are you annoyed yet? come out and tell us to pay attentions to yous


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> We interrupt this weather coverage with some breaking news
> Angel is in labour!
> I've had to leave her as have an important meeting this morning, but left LCS various texts and VMs asking her to look in.
> Squeee!





clevercat said:


> Apparently this is Stage 1 - lasting 12-24 hours. Not so sure there will be kittens when I get back, and not been able to contact LCS to see if she's visited. Deep breaths, one more meeting, then I'm heading back.



yayay!!!! Angel, take care of yourself babygirl!  this is so exciting


----------



## Allykat723

Been lurking in this thread for a while now....so happy the kittens are almost here.  Going to be refreshing this all day at work today


----------



## gazoo

OMG Angel be good and stay strong!!!!


----------



## boxermom

I know nothing about cats in labor, but I feel for Angel--that sounds like a long time.

Now I really will be wearing out my keyboard today!  Come on kittens!!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Yayayayay! Great news to wake up to!!! Breathe easy Angel, you got this!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> yayay!!!! Angel, take care of yourself babygirl!  this is so exciting



The hostages are free! Four healthy kittens, plus one - a little girl - clinging on to life but really not sure she'll make it. Sadly another two little ones are up at the Bridge already....
We (thank goodness for LCS who got here just before me and was busy helping Angel as I tore through the door...) think that's all, but there may be one more.
Me and catsitter have just had a well earned coffee and chocolate brownie. 
It has already been quite a day - I've received a formal job offer and am about to get my dream job - and Angel has made me a Gramma.
Good thoughts please, that she and the kittens will be healthy and well - and for me, that I can finally move out from under this dark cloud that's been over me since Sol died....


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> The hostages are free! Four healthy kittens, plus one - a little girl - clinging on to life but really not sure she'll make it. Sadly another two little ones are up at the Bridge already....
> We (thank goodness for LCS who got here just before me and was busy helping Angel as I tore through the door...) think that's all, but there may be one more.
> Me and catsitter have just had a well earned coffee and chocolate brownie.
> It has already been quite a day - I've received a formal job offer and am about to get my dream job - and Angel has made me a Gramma.
> Good thoughts please, that she and the kittens will be healthy and well - and for me, that I can finally move out from under this dark cloud that's been over me since Sol died....



oh wow! so quickly!
this is great new about the 4 kittens, lets hope the little girl pulls through as well.
i'm sorry to hear about the 2 that didn't make it...I know this sort of situation happens quite often with cats and dogs. but still I hope they are at the bridge snuggling together.

how is Angel doing?

congrats on the job offer you deserve it! and on becoming a Gramma 

such an amazing day Clever, I hope this day will help you pull through everything you have been through lately.


----------



## Allykat723

Oh Clever...many blessings on you, LCS, Angel and all the lovely new baby kittens.


----------



## cats n bags

I'm sorry about the little guys that didn't make it.  7 kittens are a lot for one momcat to handle.  I hope the rest of the labor goes well and Angel can get on with raising her little family.

Congrats on the new job.  I think you and LCS have earned 2 brownies today.


----------



## Candice0985

I can't believe Angel had 7 babies in there!!!


----------



## ladysarah

clevercat said:


> The hostages are free! Four healthy kittens, plus one - a little girl - clinging on to life but really not sure she'll make it. Sadly another two little ones are up at the Bridge already....
> We (thank goodness for LCS who got here just before me and was busy helping Angel as I tore through the door...) think that's all, but there may be one more.
> Me and catsitter have just had a well earned coffee and chocolate brownie.
> It has already been quite a day - I've received a formal job offer and am about to get my dream job - and Angel has made me a Gramma.
> Good thoughts please, that she and the kittens will be healthy and well - and for me, that I can finally move out from under this dark cloud that's been over me since Sol died....



Wonderful news! I ve been checking the updates daily desperately awaiting good news.. We need daily photos now.  dark cloud disperse....


----------



## buzzytoes

No wonder she was so big! Seven hostages in there! Play hard at the bridge sweet babies, and hang in there little girl. You have two wonderful humans doing their best to help you. Can't wait to see pics!

Clever I think it's more like a bottle of wine and a plate of brownies you have earned. Congrats on the job offer!!! Deets please if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## clevercat

Double post


----------



## mymeimei02

WOW!!! congratulations!!!!


----------



## clevercat

Another baby just born! One afterbirth disposed of, one umbilical cord dealt with. A little tortie girl. This is Willow 'ohai!'
Photos soon - I need (and so does Angel) to take a break.


----------



## dusty paws

clever!!! sending you lots and lots of love.


----------



## jenny70

Oh my gosh, everything happened so quickly!  Prayers for the little ones who didn't make it and for Angel and the rest of her babies. Gramma Clever and LCS deserve several brownies washed down with some wine!  Lol!

Congrats on your dream job Clever!


----------



## Cindi

What an exciting day! I'm so happy to hear about the healthy babies. RIP sweet little ones that didn't make it.   I know this is common with larger litters but still very sad. Great job Clever on becoming a gramma....and on your actual job offer. Dark cloud BE GONE!


----------



## buzzytoes

Wow so eight altogether!!! Goodness gracious. Welcome to the world Willow! Please tell your brothers and sisters to speak their names loud and clear so we know how to refer to them.


----------



## clevercat

A chorus of kitteh squeaks.....'o hai purrs forum aunties!'


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Another baby just born! One afterbirth disposed of, one umbilical cord dealt with. A little tortie girl. This is Willow 'ohai!'
> Photos soon - I need (and so does Angel) to take a break.


omg goodness another bebe! ohai Willow, welcome to the world little girl  so you were the loud one that told clever your name from inside your mamas belly 



buzzytoes said:


> Wow so eight altogether!!! Goodness gracious. Welcome to the world Willow! Please tell your brothers and sisters to speak their names loud and clear so we know how to refer to them.


+1 Willow, we would love to know your brother and sisters names so we can welcome them to the world!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> A chorus of kitteh squeaks.....'o hai purrs forum aunties!'
> 
> View attachment 2253404



That is a nice appetizer.  *I WANT MOAR!!!!!  *


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> A chorus of kitteh squeaks.....'o hai purrs forum aunties!'
> 
> View attachment 2253404



OHMAHGAWD.....I cannot handle the cuteness!!!! squeeee! 

they are beautiful!

how is Angel doing?


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> OHMAHGAWD.....I cannot handle the cuteness!!!! squeeee!
> 
> they are beautiful!
> 
> how is Angel doing?


 
She seems great - LCS said cats mostly have their babies in the early hours as that's when there are fewest predators around. She thinks the fact Angel had hers in full view of the rest of the family (seriously I think Phil and Tommy were taking notes) means she is very happy and relaxed here. 
Nobody has moved since I took the last photo - mama and babies all fast asleep. I honestly don't think little tortie girl is strong enough to pull through, but in the short time she has, she will at least be surrounded by love and calm.....


----------



## clevercat

*gazoo* - a little Bear, just for you.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> A chorus of kitteh squeaks.....'o hai purrs forum aunties!'
> 
> View attachment 2253404



Squeeeeeee!!!  *love*


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> She seems great - LCS said cats mostly have their babies in the early hours as that's when there are fewest predators around. She thinks the fact Angel had hers in full view of the rest of the family (seriously I think Phil and Tommy were taking notes) means she is very happy and relaxed here.
> Nobody has moved since I took the last photo - mama and babies all fast asleep. I honestly don't think little tortie girl is strong enough to pull through, but in the short time she has, she will at least be surrounded by love and calm.....



thoughts and prayers for the little tortie girl, lets hope she gathers some strength and will make it....if not then she will know she is loved. 

how many males and females are there?

it's really great to hear Angel is so comfortable, I think she'll fit into your family perfectly.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> *gazoo* - a little Bear, just for you.
> 
> View attachment 2253441
> 
> 
> View attachment 2253442



Hi Bear 

does Bear only have one eye? or is this just the photo angle?


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Hi Bear
> 
> does Bear only have one eye? or is this just the photo angle?



Bear is blind and has one eye.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Bear is blind and has one eye.



I'm still getting to know your fur babies 

Bear is adorable! i'm happy to hear his fur is growing back in.


----------



## dmbfiredancer

KITTINS!!! Can't wait for moar pics. I'm sorry about the two who are at the Bridge, and the little girl who may not make it. I can't believe she had eight in there! 

Also huge congrats on the job! It's been a wonderful day at casa clever.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh gosh Bear looks like quite a bit of his hair has grown back!!!

Hopefully little Tortie girl will call on her Tortie feistiness and pull through. Must have been rough work being jostled around in there with so many brothers and sisters. Maybe now that she is out she will have a better go of it. So glad they are finally out!!


----------



## boxermom

Darn I missed all the excitement--had to be at a meeting this morning.

Congratulations to you, Clever, and especially new mum Angel. That sounds like a very big litter. It's so sad about the 2 that didn't make it; but they were loved too. and I pray for the weak little girl, but if she's not meant to make it here, she will be at the Bridge with her sibs.  What a big group--I can't get over it.

Do you have any notion about which kitteh you might keep, clever? Or is it too soon?

I hope you enjoy a bottle of wine tonight, if the cats let you relax at all. How are the rest of Butterbean Towers reacting to the event?

Hey, Angel, you won the race with Princess Kate!


----------



## clevercat

The little weak girl, she told me her name is Pearl. I just found her outside the pen, goodness knows how she climbed out through the bars. I managed to latch her onto mama and I *think/hope* she took a little drink. Pearl doesn't have a tail. I will keep watch over her until I go to bed. If she passes, I know Ralphie will be waiting for her...


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> *gazoo* - a little Bear, just for you.
> 
> View attachment 2253441
> 
> 
> View attachment 2253442



Oh my, look at your new fur!!!  Bear, you look so peaceful and lovely and hunky!!  
Please thank your Mama for taking your picture!  Much love!!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> The little weak girl, she told me her name is Pearl. I just found her outside the pen, goodness knows how she climbed out through the bars. I managed to latch her onto mama and I *think/hope* she took a little drink. Pearl doesn't have a tail. I will keep watch over her until I go to bed. If she passes, I know Ralphie will be waiting for her...


 Pearl, what a perfect name. drink some milk little girl. thoughts are with you!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> The little weak girl, she told me her name is Pearl. I just found her outside the pen, goodness knows how she climbed out through the bars. I managed to latch her onto mama and I *think/hope* she took a little drink. Pearl doesn't have a tail. I will keep watch over her until I go to bed. If she passes, I know Ralphie will be waiting for her...



She's already out exploring!  Maybe that's a sign of her feistiness and she's going to stick around.  Praying for Pearl!  Who needs a stinkin tale anyway!


----------



## ladyash

clevercat said:


> We interrupt this weather coverage with some breaking news
> Angel is in labour!
> I've had to leave her as have an important meeting this morning, but left LCS various texts and VMs asking her to look in.
> Squeee!



I knew taking over this thread with weather talk would work! Angel knew she wasn't getting attention and needed a quick fix...yay for kittens!!!!


----------



## Candice0985

jenny70 said:


> She's already out exploring!  Maybe that's a sign of her feistiness and she's going to stick around.  Praying for Pearl!  Who needs a stinkin tale anyway!



 Pearl says "baby I was born this way"


----------



## clevercat

boxermom - can't make quotes work again
All I can think at the moment is that I want to keep them all 
The rest of Butterbean Towers has taken everything in their stride and not at all bothered.
I am exhausted, so heading to bed. Night night everyone!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> The little weak girl, she told me her name is Pearl. I just found her outside the pen, goodness knows how she climbed out through the bars. I managed to latch her onto mama and I *think/hope* she took a little drink. Pearl doesn't have a tail. I will keep watch over her until I go to bed. If she passes, I know Ralphie will be waiting for her...



Do you have a box that would hold everyone that could go inside the pen?  Stinky used to get her head through the bars on one of my crates when she first arrived, and it was difficult to get her out.  I think you might have more issues with that unless you can put a solid sided bed in there that would keep the kittens confined to the nest.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Do you have a box that would hold everyone that could go inside the pen?  Stinky used to get her head through the bars on one of my crates when she first arrived, and it was difficult to get her out.  I think you might have more issues with that unless you can put a solid sided bed in there that would keep the kittens confined to the nest.



Yes, there's a box in there and she still managed to get out. I'll get one with deeper sides tomorrow. I honestly think Pearl will pass away shortly. It's like Angel knows there is something wrong, she doesn't want anything to do with Pearl.
I'll give LCS a call in the morning.
For now, I need sleep. So tired I feel almost delirious. It's been a big day.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Yes, there's a box in there and she still managed to get out. I'll get one with deeper sides tomorrow. I honestly think Pearl will pass away shortly. It's like Angel knows there is something wrong, she doesn't want anything to do with Pearl.
> I'll give LCS a call in the morning.
> For now, I need sleep. So tired I feel almost delirious. It's been a big day.


----------



## buzzytoes

Poor Pearl - could be why she was outside the pen if Angel thinks something is wrong. Nature is so cruel sometimes.


----------



## jenny70

Aww, poor Pearl. *sniff*


----------



## boxermom

Sad how nature works. If it's meant to be.........

But still a large group; so much work for  you, clever. I hope you sleep well


----------



## poopsie

Wish I hadn't read about pearl while I am at work.


----------



## leasul2003

Great news that the hostages have been released. Poor babies that didn't make it.  I will keep Pearl in my prayers.


----------



## sdkitty

Bless you and all those kitties


----------



## clevercat

Sadly, Pearl joined her brothers at the Bridge overnight. I knew in my heart she wouldn't be strong enough to pull through, but during the few hours she was here, she was loved...
Angel is doing well, and the rest of the gang seems healthy - they certainly have powerful voices! I was woken up at 4.30am by a Kittin Chorus of gramma!gramma!gramma!feedmamanowsoshecanfeedus!
It's a good job I am more of a morning person than I used to be. *sigh* Not even 6.30am and I've swept the floors, cleaned the trays, fed the kittehs, and had my first coffee of the day as I sat outside with my furry Prozac (Norris) as he ate breakfast.
It's gearing up to be another hot day, with the weekend even warmer. Ick.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Sadly, Pearl joined her brothers at the Bridge overnight. I knew in my heart she wouldn't be strong enough to pull through, but during the few hours she was here, she was loved...
> Angel is doing well, and the rest of the gang seems healthy - they certainly have powerful voices! I was woken up at 4.30am by a Kittin Chorus of gramma!gramma!gramma!feedmamanowsoshecanfeedus!
> It's a good job I am more of a morning person than I used to be. *sigh* Not even 6.30am and I've swept the floors, cleaned the trays, fed the kittehs, and had my first coffee of the day as I sat outside with my furry Prozac (Norris) as he ate breakfast.
> It's gearing up to be another hot day, with the weekend even warmer. Ick.



I'm sorry Pearl only had a short time, but she was loved and will have her brothers to snuggle with on the other side of the bridge.  I'm glad every body else is doing well and learning to sing the morning song.  

We hit 100F yesterday, and I'm up a 4 am to get the attic fan pulling in what cool air it can before the heat goes back up with sunrise.  No coffee here, just waiting for the pot of tea to get made so I can get me some wake-up juice.  Only 6 more weeks until Stinky Day and the start of the cool morning temperatures.


----------



## jenny70

Aww, so sorry to hear about little Pearl. 
Glad to hear everyone else appears to be healthy. 

I do think we need some more pictures though!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Sadly, Pearl joined her brothers at the Bridge overnight. I knew in my heart she wouldn't be strong enough to pull through, but during the few hours she was here, she was loved...
> Angel is doing well, and the rest of the gang seems healthy - they certainly have powerful voices! I was woken up at 4.30am by a Kittin Chorus of gramma!gramma!gramma!feedmamanowsoshecanfeedus!
> It's a good job I am more of a morning person than I used to be. *sigh* Not even 6.30am and I've swept the floors, cleaned the trays, fed the kittehs, and had my first coffee of the day as I sat outside with my furry Prozac (Norris) as he ate breakfast.
> It's gearing up to be another hot day, with the weekend even warmer. Ick.



I'm sorry to hear about pearl but like everyone has already said she was well loved for her short time here. she'll join her brothers up at the bridge for a good cuddle and some kittin frolicks. 

I'm happy to hear Angel and the rest of the Kittens are thriving. I can just imagine the chorus of teeny tiny meeps must be so cute! 

my 2 cats wake me up at 6:30 or 7 if they're in a generous mood everyday (I get up at 7 for work so I guess my alarm has them programmed for this time) Lady likes to stand on my back and rip holes in my tank tops!


----------



## Allykat723

Truly sorry about Pearl, she was indeed very loved while on this side of the bridge.

Hope all the kittehs let you get a bit of rest today.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I'm sorry Pearl only had a short time, but she was loved and will have her brothers to snuggle with on the other side of the bridge. I'm glad every body else is doing well and learning to sing the morning song.
> 
> We hit 100F yesterday, and I'm up a 4 am to get the attic fan pulling in what cool air it can before the heat goes back up with sunrise. No coffee here, just waiting for the pot of tea to get made so I can get me some wake-up juice. Only 6 more weeks until Stinky Day and the start of the cool morning temperatures.


 
Just six weeks until Stinky Day?????  Just six more weeks to look for orange gifts for La Stinkums???? Eeeeeek! *(Noes worry Mama, teh Willow kittin has some orinje bits. Ah'll get teh bocks, you buy teh stamps....)*
We'll hit 100F tomorrow and I am not happy about it. Norris has taken to sleeping all day in a flower pot in the shade, everyone else sleeps scant inches away from the air fan. Still, it's an excuse to buy extra ice cream......



Allykat723 said:


> Truly sorry about Pearl, she was indeed very loved while on this side of the bridge.
> 
> Hope all the kittehs let you get a bit of rest today.


 
Thank you.....not much rest going on here though  They may be speaking gibberish, but all of Angel's children are very talkative. 
These were taken last night....TBH, this is all they do at the moment


----------



## Candice0985

I see that Angel has some UK pride in her pen  she's following the royal baby countdown perhaps? oh wait! the royal *babies* have already been borns


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> I see that Angel has some UK pride in her pen  she's following the royal baby countdown perhaps? oh wait! the royal *babies* have already been borns


 
Angel said to thank you for noticing.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Angel said to thank you for noticing.



 now that Angel is no longer full of IHATEYOUS can you give her a :kiss:


----------



## buzzytoes

Can't wait to see the babies grow! I was hoping against hope that Pearl would make it through the night but figured I would be checking in to a bit of sad news this morning. Time to spend the weekend resting up with the rest of your brood!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> now that Angel is no longer full of IHATEYOUS can you give her a :kiss:


 
She's getting lots of those. She loves her Mama. I didn't realise that until yesterday, when LCS said that, as I arrived home and Angel was in the middle of giving birth to one of the little'uns, she kept looking over towards me....aww, she just wanted chin scritchies to reassure her.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> She's getting lots of those. She loves her Mama. I didn't realise that until yesterday, when LCS said that, as I arrived home and Angel was in the middle of giving birth to one of the little'uns, she kept looking over towards me....aww, she just wanted chin scritchies to reassure her.



awwww! that is so sweet, she wanted you to be there for her. I bet she instantly felt calmer knowing you were home.


----------



## sdkitty

So sweet!  Looks like Angel is a good mommie.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> She's getting lots of those. She loves her Mama. I didn't realise that until yesterday, when LCS said that, as I arrived home and Angel was in the middle of giving birth to one of the little'uns, she kept looking over towards me....aww, she just wanted chin scritchies to reassure her.



Sniff, that's so beautiful!!


----------



## boxermom

So sorry about Pearl. 

Angel still has her paws--er--teats full of kittehs.  I wonder if her attitude at first came from being disappointed over and over by hoomins and you stuck with her, bad moods and all, and now she knows you are a person full of love for animals. It does bring a tear to my eye to think about how rough her life may have been and now she's not alone. If she were in the wild she'd have to be searching for food, protecting her babies against predators, and feeding them--quite a job!

Rest when you can. The temperatures there sound so unusually high! I'll bet very few homes have air conditioning. I'll cross fingers for a cooling off for the UK.


----------



## clevercat

Oh gosh! I got Angel a new boxtoday and as I was doing the change around, moved kittens from old to new bed....it's not five kittens, itsSIX!!


----------



## cats n bags

_maybe you better not move them any more...you will need a bigger house._


----------



## Cindi

SURPRISE!!!! I can't believe that tiny little girl had 9 kittens in there. 

She must really love and trust you if she let you move her babies. I mean they are your grand babies. 





clevercat said:


> Oh gosh! I got Angel a new boxtoday and as I was doing the change around, moved kittens from old to new bed....it's not five kittens, itsSIX!!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Oh gosh! I got Angel a new boxtoday and as I was doing the change around, moved kittens from old to new bed....it's not five kittens, itsSIX!!



 whoa!!! Angel had 9 babies!!!?? no wonder she lost her waistline


----------



## clevercat

Angel took a break from feeding and grooming (funny, Willow nipped over the side of the bocks and her Mama picked her up by the scruff and dumped her right back in...), leaving the kittens to their own devices for a few minutes...
I'm not so sure the kittins are old enough to tell me their names. I mean William (now he's out, he is not yet ready to introduce himself in person) and Willow are fine, but the tortie blur at the top of the photo - all she is saying is, 'Beaker'. How can I call a girl Beaker? Although I was very fond of Beaker the Muppet character......
Anyway. Here they are

*Aunties, lookit us! We are a whole day old naow!*


----------



## Allykat723

clevercat said:


> Angel took a break from feeding and grooming (funny, Willow nipped over the side of the bocks and her Mama picked her up by the scruff and dumped her right back in...), leaving the kittens to their own devices for a few minutes...
> I'm not so sure the kittins are old enough to tell me their names. I mean William (now he's out, he is not yet ready to introduce himself in person) and Willow are fine, but the tortie blur at the top of the photo - all she is saying is, 'Beaker'. How can I call a girl Beaker? Although I was very fond of Beaker the Muppet character......
> Anyway. Here they are
> 
> *Aunties, lookit us! We are a whole day old naow!*
> 
> Oh my goodness...cuteness overload, almost too cute to even look at


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Angel took a break from feeding and grooming (funny, Willow nipped over the side of the bocks and her Mama picked her up by the scruff and dumped her right back in...), leaving the kittens to their own devices for a few minutes...
> I'm not so sure the kittins are old enough to tell me their names. I mean William (now he's out, he is not yet ready to introduce himself in person) and Willow are fine, but the tortie blur at the top of the photo - all she is saying is, 'Beaker'. How can I call a girl Beaker? Although I was very fond of Beaker the Muppet character......
> Anyway. Here they are
> 
> *Aunties, lookit us! We are a whole day old naow!*
> 
> View attachment 2254735
> 
> 
> View attachment 2254736


eeeeee! they are soooo cute! I love the white underbits on a few of them, they look like their wearing itty bitty kitty cardigans


----------



## buzzytoes

I think Beaker is a great name! It's kind of unisex. I mean really who didn't love Beaker from the Muppets?? The kitten in the top pic, at the bottom of the pic, are those feets white or tortie colored?? They look kind of brownish tinged but I can't tell if it's because it's the color or if all of the hair has just not grown in yet.


----------



## boxermom

What is the largest litter you've heard of a cat having?  9 would be a lot for a large dog, but a cat???? No wonder Angel had the grumpies. 

How long do you keep them, clever? It's not practical to keep them all, but I would get attached to the whole bunch of cuteness  Thanks for the photos--you are probably so tired.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> What is the largest litter you've heard of a cat having?  9 would be a lot for a large dog, but a cat???? No wonder Angel had the grumpies.
> 
> How long do you keep them, clever? It's not practical to keep them all, but I would get attached to the whole bunch of cuteness  Thanks for the photos--you are probably so tired.



Just spoken to LCS, she said it would've been a double mating, to produce a litter that size. IDK, Colin had three siblings, Olivia had just Solly - this is the largest litter I've known. 
They stay with me until 12 weeks. Right now I want to keep them all, the new job will allow that financially and the fact it's home based would certainly help. We'll see - if Angel really doesn't want to stay then I'll do what's right for her. Lol I am babbling, aren't I? It's tiredness. They're only a day old and I am smitten with Beaker already. LCS has just told me to stop stressing (I am a nervous new mum, looking for trouble and problems. Believe it or not, I was panicking that Angel was being very vocal tonight...) and get some sleep. One more feed for mama, then bed for everyone at Butterbean Towers.


----------



## buzzytoes

I had no idea that's what happens when a cat has such big litters. I knew that they could have different fathers, but I guess it never occurred to me it would result in a larger litter than normal. Nine is the most I have heard of - strange that I have heard it happen now twice in a week and never before. Poor Mama cats!


----------



## boxermom

I know^I feel for mama cats. Thank goodness it doesn't work that way with humans!


----------



## madamefifi

Just out of curiosity, I looked it up: the largest litter of kittins ever born was 19, 4 of which were stillborn. The largest in which all kittins survived was 14. Incredible! We had a mama who gave birth to 7 kittins--all of whom survived-- and I was amazed at that number. Imagine 14! Clever, if you haven't all ready, perhaps you should pick up a couple of bottles and some orphan's milk, just in case. In our litter of 7 there was one little fellow who frequently got crowded off a nipple and he really had a time of it getting enough milk. Luckily he was a fighter! He is the one known as Tiny Rufus.


----------



## clevercat

^^^^ It's on my list 
I'm so lucky that LCS has so much experience. If I need anything, I know she'll have something on hand to help.
I have new mum nerves. Because Angel was laying outside the box last night, leaving the kittens asleep in a tangle of legs and paws, I became convinced she had rejected them. Spent a troubled night wondering how I would cope, what if I had to give them up....
This morning of course, as soon as she had been fed, she was straight back in bed for kittin feeding time, six teeny tiny babies jostling for position, and - in the case of Willow and Beaker - beating off their siblings with tiny flailing paws....


----------



## poopsie

She probably just needed a break. How would you like six tittens nibblin on your kitties?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> She probably just needed a break. How would you like six tittens nibblin on your kitties?



LOL! Yep, I do feel for her and her tittens


----------



## clevercat

I picked Ralphie's casket up today. He's now tucked up next to Noggin. Ralphie was cremated with his favourite fuzzy green mouse toy and when I went to move a photo frame in order to put his casket there, the rest of Ralphie's toys tumbled out from behind it. I have no recollection of even putting them there.
The Little Man is home.
I'm going off now to cry for a while.


----------



## inspiredgem

The teeny tiny kittens are adorable and I hope that they continue to thrive and that they bring you some much needed joy.

I'm so sorry about little Ralphie.  Just reading this brings back all the painful memories of each time I've brought home ashes from the vet's office.  I remember clearly the feelings of sadness and the emptyness but also a small measure of peacefulness in knowing they were no longer in any pain and that they were somehow with me again.


----------



## leasul2003

Ralphie is home where he belongs. He and all the baby siblings that didn't make it are watching over Beaker and Willow and all the others. 

BTW, love the name Beaker. He was always my favorite muppet.


----------



## boxermom

Cry as much as you need to, clever. You give your whole being to your fur family. I'm thousands of miles away and I'm tearing up over Ralphie.

Your description of Willow and Beaker is so cute--I take it they are not the runts of the litter. Angel must feel relieved, in her mama cat way, that she has your support. With regular food and protection, these babies have the best chance possible now and I'm sure she can sense that.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I picked Ralphie's casket up today. He's now tucked up next to Noggin. Ralphie was cremated with his favourite fuzzy green mouse toy and when I went to move a photo frame in order to put his casket there, the rest of Ralphie's toys tumbled out from behind it. I have no recollection of even putting them there.
> The Little Man is home.
> I'm going off now to cry for a while.


we all feel for you Clever, you allowed us to experience the joy this little man brought to you and in turn the sadness of his passing. take all the time you need to cry and heal. I'm happy to hear he is home with his family and watching over Angel and her babies.


----------



## clevercat

inspiredgem said:


> The teeny tiny kittens are adorable and I hope that they continue to thrive and that they bring you some much needed joy.
> 
> I'm so sorry about little Ralphie. Just reading this brings back all the painful memories of each time I've brought home ashes from the vet's office. I remember clearly the feelings of sadness and the emptyness but also a small measure of peacefulness in knowing they were no longer in any pain and that they were somehow with me again.


 


leasul2003 said:


> Ralphie is home where he belongs. He and all the baby siblings that didn't make it are watching over Beaker and Willow and all the others.
> 
> BTW, love the name Beaker. He was always my favorite muppet.


 


boxermom said:


> Cry as much as you need to, clever. You give your whole being to your fur family. I'm thousands of miles away and I'm tearing up over Ralphie.
> 
> Your description of Willow and Beaker is so cute--I take it they are not the runts of the litter. Angel must feel relieved, in her mama cat way, that she has your support. With regular food and protection, these babies have the best chance possible now and I'm sure she can sense that.


 


Candice0985 said:


> we all feel for you Clever, you allowed us to experience the joy this little man brought to you and in turn the sadness of his passing. take all the time you need to cry and heal. I'm happy to hear he is home with his family and watching over Angel and her babies.


 
Thank you for all the Ralphie is at peace, I know. I thought I'd never be strong enough to collect him, but so, so glad I did.

It hit 100degrees outside today, Norris and I sat on the step sharing ice cream this afternoon and I don't think I've ever felt so sick from the heat. The moment he'd licked his spoon clean, himself took himself off to his flowerpot bed in the shade...wise man.
Indoors, I've had fans running all day....Georgie has a new napping spot, on top of the fridge
*Soooo hot, Mama.....*




*Wait, what? Dids sumbodies sai Ice Creams???*


----------



## jenny70

^^omg!  Look at that face!  So cute!


----------



## gazoo

Ok hold the phone!  What the frack is a double mating?


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Thank you for all the Ralphie is at peace, I know. I thought I'd never be strong enough to collect him, but so, so glad I did.
> 
> It hit 100degrees outside today, Norris and I sat on the step sharing ice cream this afternoon and I don't think I've ever felt so sick from the heat. The moment he'd licked his spoon clean, himself took himself off to his flowerpot bed in the shade...wise man.
> Indoors, I've had fans running all day....Georgie has a new napping spot, on top of the fridge
> *Soooo hot, Mama.....*
> 
> View attachment 2255731
> 
> 
> *Wait, what? Dids sumbodies sai Ice Creams???*
> 
> View attachment 2255732


lol cutest face ever!!! hey georgie!  he wants ice cweams so bads


----------



## leasul2003

I believe  a double mating means two baby daddies. Or the same man got her twice w/in the same cycle.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Georgie I love your permanently suprised face.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> I believe  a double mating means two baby daddies. Or the same man got her twice w/in the same cycle.



so scandalous!!


----------



## dusty paws

Georgie I love ya!


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> I believe a double mating means* two baby daddies*. Or the same man got her twice w/in the same cycle.


 
This, in Angel's case. As a young (she's only about a year old herself) unneutered stray, she didn't stand much of a chance. I wish people were more responsible about neutering, it makes me so mad. Angel is one of the lucky ones - she will be loved (and I've already booked her in for spaying) and her kittens will be cherished. But there are so many more in the same position and they are left to fend for themselves.....When I started volunteering, we had a mama and babies we rescued. Their owner had taken them, and a kitten pen, into a woodland and just left them shut in the pen. Just left them. Had a passing dog walker not heard them crying, they'd have died. What is WRONG with some people. Grrr. 
Meanwhile *deep breath, calms down* - here is a very tranquil Angel and her babies, enjoying their brefus this morning.
Oh - and Willow and Beaker have already worked out how to climb out of the box. Those two are going to be trouble.


----------



## poopsie

Those kittins look like they are getting big already   How small is Angel?


----------



## clevercat

She is only little herself. But TBH they look bigger than they actually are in that photo.....they each fit into the palm of my hand with room to spare.


----------



## gazoo

leasul2003 said:


> I believe  a double mating means two baby daddies. Or the same man got her twice w/in the same cycle.



That can happen?  
I am totally shocked.  Holy moly.


----------



## leasul2003

gazoo said:


> That can happen?
> I am totally shocked.  Holy moly.


 
It's actually not uncommon for outdoor females that have entact males running wild all over the place.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> This, in Angel's case. As a young (she's only about a year old herself) unneutered stray, she didn't stand much of a chance. I wish people were more responsible about neutering, it makes me so mad. Angel is one of the lucky ones - she will be loved (and I've already booked her in for spaying) and her kittens will be cherished. But there are so many more in the same position and they are left to fend for themselves.....When I started volunteering, we had a mama and babies we rescued. Their owner had taken them, and a kitten pen, into a woodland and just left them shut in the pen. Just left them. Had a passing dog walker not heard them crying, they'd have died. What is WRONG with some people. Grrr.
> Meanwhile *deep breath, calms down* - here is a very tranquil Angel and her babies, enjoying their brefus this morning.
> Oh - and Willow and Beaker have already worked out how to climb out of the box. Those two are going to be trouble.
> 
> View attachment 2256345


Hey Angel!
she looks so serene and happy 

this was what happened with the litter I rescued, Bella (Lady's mom) was found in a forest with her 4 babies and Bella was moving her babies really quickly into my aunt's backyard. I suspect someone did not take proper care of Bella and  dropped her and her babies in the forest when she had her kittens, and a wild animal may have gotten to a few of her babies or maybe they died of hunger. when she was found she was in a panic, starving and unable to feed her babies because she was emaciated. my aunt was going to take the babies to the local shelter but I knew they would be put down so I took bella in and her babies and nursed them all back to health. Bella weighed 2.5 pounds and her hip bones and spine were protruding out of her back and hips, it was so sad. I bottle fed the kittins and gave bella a few weeks to get some meat on her bones with high nutrition/fat food from the vet. she started to allow her kittens to nurse after a week and it was a relief!!

all 4 kitten and Bella survived and I found homes for 3 kittens and Bella (Bella went to a home with 1 of her kittens, which I was so happy about!) and the other 2 went to separate homes.
I kept Bella and her babies for 10 weeks and by the time I found a home for Bella she weighed 5.5 pounds and her fur was nice and glossy and her eyes nice and clear and bright. a big change from when I took her in...

Lady - the only girl stayed with me  

I just wish there wasn't so many stories like this. it's far too common


----------



## boxermom

I know just about zero concerning newborn kitties, but I'm surprised they look like they have fur already.  

I could scream when I read the stories about how people treat animals. It tells me everything I need to know about their character, or lack thereof.


----------



## clevercat

Yes, they have fur and one of them has already started to open his eyes (teeny tiny little sapphires gazing up at me as I helped him latch on to mama earlier)! So cute. 
As for people who treat animals like disposable goods...sadly, I don't think they ever change. But there is a very special place waiting for them when they finally get to Hell.


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Lady - the only girl stayed with me
> 
> I just wish there wasn't so many stories like this. it's far too common



I'm so glad you rescued Bella and her babies. Peekture of Lady, please?


----------



## gazoo

leasul2003 said:


> It's actually not uncommon for outdoor females that have entact males running wild all over the place.



An amazing thing to me, as I didn't realize kitties (or any living thing really) could end up with multiple fathering donations for same gestational pregnancies.  Thanks for the info.  Once again I learn something on tPF.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I'm so glad you rescued Bella and her babies. Peekture of Lady, please?


Baby Lady- her first day inside after finding homes for the others. I kept Bella and the Kittens in my garage (AC on because it was summer) because Tucker my male cat is an indoors cat and Bella was VERY protective when I first brought her home and she tried to attack Tuck so I moved Bella and bebes to the garage for Tucker's safety.






and Lady all grown up and is now hanging out with Tuck


----------



## Candice0985

double post!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Yes, they have fur and one of them has already started to open his eyes (teeny tiny little sapphires gazing up at me as I helped him latch on to mama earlier)! So cute.
> As for people who treat animals like disposable goods...sadly, I don't think they ever change. *But there is a very special place waiting for them when they finally get to Hell*.




one of the only things that reassures me, they will get what they deserve eventually.

awww I love the blue eyes of a kitten  and watching their eyes slowly change to their true colour! you must be just be beside yourself with the cuteness!!


----------



## boxermom

Candice0985 said:


> Baby Lady- her first day inside after finding homes for the others. I kept Bella and the Kittens in my garage (AC on because it was summer) because Tucker my male cat is an indoors cat and Bella was VERY protective when I first brought her home and she tried to attack Tuck so I moved Bella and bebes to the garage for Tucker's safety.
> 
> View attachment 2256787
> 
> 
> View attachment 2256788
> 
> and Lady all grown up and is now hanging out with Tuck



What a beautiful portrait! They look very loved and content.

clever, I hope it cools off for you and the herd of kittehs. 

I also learned something new--I didn't know kittens eye color changes, like some human babies. Both my grandkids have very blue eyes so we kept waiting for them to change and they never did. (Their mom has brown eyes; my son has blue and we thought the brown would be dominant, but I know a bit about genetics and realize blue was a small chance)


----------



## clevercat

Candice, they're beautiful! Such serious expressions in that portrait...
Back at Butterbean Towers, I had a total panic about Angel last night. She seemed really uncomfortable and not herself...just as I was wondering if I should call LCS, Angel delivered the biggest poop I have ever seen. Poor girl, that must've been such a relief!
Looking over at her now, she's feeding the kids. Someone else bellowed a name last night - we now have a Willow, Beaker, William and Claude-Tarragon (WHERE did that come from???).
Meanwhile, Norris has done nothing in this heat but follow shady spots around as the sun moved. I've been spending a lot of time with him and last night as I fed him, saved him from a particularly ebil wasp. Instead of stinging Norris, it stung me. I now have a swollen finger, but better me than little Norris. And then this morning, as I sat with himself at breakfast, a magpie flew over and pooped on my head. *sigh* Thought for the day: Nature stinks.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

^^^ LOL 

A Monday sneer from Norris...
Ai believe teh ladies like mai Elvis lip curl......




And introducing Baby Beaker!


----------



## Candice0985

boxermom said:


> What a beautiful portrait! They look very loved and content.
> 
> clever, I hope it cools off for you and the herd of kittehs.
> 
> I also learned something new--I didn't know kittens eye color changes, like some human babies. Both my grandkids have very blue eyes so we kept waiting for them to change and they never did. (Their mom has brown eyes; my son has blue and we thought the brown would be dominant, but I know a bit about genetics and realize blue was a small chance)



thanks Boxermom  they are very spoiled and well loved, so much in fact that my mom refers to them as her grandcattens  I have a 1 bedroom ground level townhome right now and every time I upgrade my housing situation it's with my cats in mind! I want a multilevel townhome next so they'll have more space to run around. my place is 900 sq. ft which is not bad for one person but I'd love to have the multi level with space to play fetch 

Yep! Lady's eyes went from a light grey, to brown, to a taupey gold before settling into her current colour of green  it was very cool to watch her grow up and eye colour change.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Candice, they're beautiful! Such serious expressions in that portrait...
> Back at Butterbean Towers, I had a total panic about Angel last night. She seemed really uncomfortable and not herself...just as I was wondering if I should call LCS, Angel delivered the biggest poop I have ever seen. Poor girl, that must've been such a relief!
> Looking over at her now, she's feeding the kids. Someone else bellowed a name last night - we now have a Willow, Beaker, William and Claude-Tarragon (WHERE did that come from???).
> Meanwhile, Norris has done nothing in this heat but follow shady spots around as the sun moved. I've been spending a lot of time with him and last night as I fed him, saved him from a particularly ebil wasp. Instead of stinging Norris, it stung me. I now have a swollen finger, but better me than little Norris. And then this morning, as I sat with himself at breakfast, a magpie flew over and pooped on my head. *sigh* Thought for the day: Nature stinks.


thanks Clever! this is the only serious picture I can get of the two. normally lady is licking tucks ears or he's running from the camera as he is not a fan or pictures.

aww that must have been a relief! LOL she was probably holding it? is she feeling better now?
cutest names ever. I especially love Claude-Tarragon :giggles: he sounds like a snooty Frenchman but with a slight hippy twist!

I'm sure Norris is loving the outdoor time you're spending with him! sorry to hear about the wasp sting (evil bas****) and i'm also told that getting pooped on, on your head it supposed to be good luck!?


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> ^^^ LOL
> 
> A Monday sneer from Norris...
> Ai believe teh ladies like mai Elvis lip curl......
> 
> View attachment 2257659
> 
> 
> And introducing Baby Beaker!
> 
> View attachment 2257660


Oh Norris you handsome devil you! I showed your peekture to Lady and she confirmed my suspicions....you are a Ladies man...even without the peanuts 

Hi Baby Beaker  you have the cutest face! your gramma must with overcome with squees seeing you everyday!


----------



## boxermom

Norris has my heart pitter-pattering. Such a devilish face! And Beaker is adorable

TMI, but I can definitely relate to Angel's discomfort and relief after a big poop!  

I hate wasps--they always find an unexpected spot to build their nests on our house. Hope your finger heals up fast. I'd have done the same for Sabo--take a sting to protect him.


----------



## Candice0985

boxermom said:


> Norris has my heart pitter-pattering. Such a devilish face! And Beaker is adorable
> 
> TMI, but I can definitely relate to Angel's discomfort and relief after a big poop!
> 
> I hate wasps--they always find an unexpected spot to build their nests on our house. Hope your finger heals up fast. I'd have done the same for Sabo--take a sting to protect him.


 he does have a devilish face, I love that Norris looks like a rebel cat...no one can tame the Norris!! lol
My dad did this for his dog Gryphon last year, Gryph came across a wasps nest and I guess irritated it, causing the wasps to all fly out. my dad saw them swarming him and ran over with a blanket- actually I think it was a tarp from the garage! and covered gryph up....my dad walked away with over 30 stings, he was so lucky he didn't have to go to the hospital..... anything for his baby boy


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> My dad did this for his dog Gryphon last year, Gryph came across a wasps nest and I guess irritated it, causing the wasps to all fly out. my dad saw them swarming him and ran over with a blanket- actually I think it was a tarp from the garage! and covered gryph up....my dad walked away with over 30 stings, he was so lucky he didn't have to go to the hospital..... anything for his baby boy



Wow - your poor Dad. I was in agony with the one sting, so can imagine the pain he must've suffered. But, yes, anything for our furkids...
I need to get an insect killer, I suppose - with the heat, the front of the house is swarming with flies and wasps. Ugh. I hate to kill anything. Maybe I'll just wait for the heat to abate. Which is going to take at least another week. Not happy. This afternoon I scrubbed and bleached all the litter trays - I always let them dry outside and this time they were dried out in seconds. 
Nervous new mum question (while I wait for LCS to get back to me with an answer). Is it normal for a mama to pant as she feeds her kittens? I know it's hot, but I have a fan blowing a breeze over the pen and it's not uncomfortably warm in here. The only time I've seen a cat pant that much was Gerbs, when he had the asthma attack that neatly killed him. Angel only ever does it during or immediately after feeding time.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Wow - your poor Dad. I was in agony with the one sting, so can imagine the pain he must've suffered. But, yes, anything for our furkids...
> I need to get an insect killer, I suppose - with the heat, the front of the house is swarming with flies and wasps. Ugh. I hate to kill anything. Maybe I'll just wait for the heat to abate. Which is going to take at least another week. Not happy. This afternoon I scrubbed and bleached all the litter trays - I always let them dry outside and this time they were dried out in seconds.
> Nervous new mum question (while I wait for LCS to get back to me with an answer). Is it normal for a mama to pant as she feeds her kittens? I know it's hot, but I have a fan blowing a breeze over the pen and it's not uncomfortably warm in here. The only time I've seen a cat pant that much was Gerbs, when he had the asthma attack that neatly killed him. Angel only ever does it during or immediately after feeding time.



I know, he was trying to hide it but I could tell he was in pain...my dad is the type to not show the pain. typical man! 

you could always get one of those electric ones that the bugs fly into and get zapped? but if the issue is only because of the abnormal heat I would just wait for it to abate....hopefully it cools down soon! I cannot believe it's that hot in the UK right now. 

I'm not sure about the panting. Bella never did this when she nursed...I'm sure LCS will get back to you soon. maybe the kittins are biting her tittens and it hurts and she's saying *yowza!*


----------



## clevercat

^^^ It's odd. She didn't do it before giving birth - although she did during the birth. I think I look for things to worry about. The main thing is, Angel has a great appetite. She seems to love her babies - Found her giving Willow a baff just now.
MOAR kitten photos coming up later.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> ^^^ It's odd. She didn't do it before giving birth - although she did during the birth. I think I look for things to worry about. The main thing is, Angel has a great appetite. She seems to love her babies - Found her giving Willow a baff just now.
> MOAR kitten photos coming up later.



oooohhh kittins! how's Angel and the babies?


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> oooohhh kittins! how's Angel and the babies?



The babies are still just eating, pooping, sleeping machines with the odd 'meep' thrown in....
They are growing really fast, LCS is in later this week when I am at a meeting, and she'll see such a difference. Angel is, I hope, still full of new-mama hormones, as earlier she punched Phil's lights out through the bars of the pen....poor Phil, he was only being neighbourly....


----------



## ILuvShopping

KITTINS!!!!!!!! oh goodness I can't believe I missed it!  Darn vacations.

Now that I'm back from vacation i'm picking up more babies tonight


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> The babies are still just eating, pooping, sleeping machines with the odd 'meep' thrown in....
> They are growing really fast, LCS is in later this week when I am at a meeting, and she'll see such a difference. Angel is, I hope, still full of new-mama hormones, as earlier she punched Phil's lights out through the bars of the pen....poor Phil, he was only being neighbourly....




ooooohhhhhh noooooooooooo! Oh poor Phil. Extra scritchies and a smooch for him pleeze!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> The babies are still just eating, pooping, sleeping machines with the odd 'meep' thrown in....
> They are growing really fast, LCS is in later this week when I am at a meeting, and she'll see such a difference. Angel is, I hope, still full of new-mama hormones, as earlier she punched Phil's lights out through the bars of the pen....poor Phil, he was only being neighbourly....



Poor Mr. Phil  

Although, I am not surprised that after 9 kittins and a double pregnancy, that Angel would be ready to kill anyone that had, or ever had, peanuts.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> The babies are still just eating, pooping, sleeping machines with the odd 'meep' thrown in....
> They are growing really fast, LCS is in later this week when I am at a meeting, and she'll see such a difference. Angel is, I hope, still full of new-mama hormones, as earlier she punched Phil's lights out through the bars of the pen....poor Phil, he was only being neighbourly....



 I don't mean to laugh but I remember those new mama hormones with Bella and her chasing Tuck through the house and me yelling "no Bella Noooooo"  she wanted to knock Tuck out too, aand he had no idea what he did but peep in at the babies..... Angel will be a sweet girl once the hormones fade away  poor Phil he's probably just as confused as Tuck was  when he got his lights punched out!


----------



## clevercat

We are off to the vets on Thursday evening as I am worried about Angel's open mouth breathing. It may be the heat, it may be nothing (it had better be nothing. I don't think I am able to go through any more sadness just yet) - but I am going to stress over it until Lovely Vet checks her over. That said, it only seems to affect her during and just after Kittin feeding time. And it's not harmed her appetite one little bit.
Anyway, tonight I thought I'd let her out of the pen for a while - we've had the introductions with only one one smack in the face (for Basil, who was being over-familiar) and she is now stretchified out in front of the pen, fast asleep. As for the kittens, they are going to be so naughty. William kept sticking his head through a hole in their box, and each time I pushed him back in, he beetled straight back over, 'dis is great game, gramma!' considering none of them can see yet, they were all fast enough to follow his lead, all nipping over to explore 'Teh Exciting Hole in Teh Bocks'....


----------



## ILuvShopping

too cute!!  i bet angel loved being let out.  mama needs her free time 

when i had the mama with kittens i could tell she needed 'me' time so badly. i had to tear my dining room apart so that the table was on one end.. the chairs on the other.. and no way for the kittens to climb up to the table cause it was the only spot in the house where they couldn't get to her.   that's what you get to look forward too CC


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> We are off to the vets on Thursday evening as I am worried about Angel's open mouth breathing. It may be the heat, it may be nothing (it had better be nothing. I don't think I am able to go through any more sadness just yet) - but I am going to stress over it until Lovely Vet checks her over. That said, it only seems to affect her during and just after Kittin feeding time. And it's not harmed her appetite one little bit.
> Anyway, tonight I thought I'd let her out of the pen for a while - we've had the introductions with only one one smack in the face (for Basil, who was being over-familiar) and she is now stretchified out in front of the pen, fast asleep. As for the kittens, they are going to be so naughty. William kept sticking his head through a hole in their box, and each time I pushed him back in, he beetled straight back over, 'dis is great game, gramma!' considering none of them can see yet, they were all fast enough to follow his lead, all nipping over to explore 'Teh Exciting Hole in Teh Bocks'....



I hope everything is okay with Angel, I have a feeling the heat has something to do with it, but LV will reassure you all is good with momma 

haha it sounds like they are already starting to become mischievous  at 1 week old! get ready gramma clever...the kittin crazies are going to start soon


----------



## buzzytoes

I imagine she is just having a rough time in the heat but likely Lovely Vet will reassure you of that. It's hard work feeding so many babies!!!


----------



## clevercat

Kit-uns! Kit-uns! Kit-uns!

Left to right...
Beaker, Claude-Tarragon, William, Willow...no names yet from the two on the right.


----------



## boxermom

Yay!!! Kit-uns!!  Are they all the same color now?  will they change color as they mature?

How is Angel? Is the panting still a problem?  I follow your brood like they were my own.


----------



## Cindi

Look at the bitty babies.  I'm so glad everyone is doing well.  Maybe the other 2 are waiting for Kate to have her baby before picking a name? LOL  I heard today on the news there are new moms waiting to see what William and Kate name their child so they can use the same name. People are strange.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Yay!!! Kit-uns!! Are they all the same color now? will they change color as they mature?
> 
> How is Angel? Is the panting still a problem?* I follow your brood like they were my own*.


 
Awww... Willow and Beaker are both torties _(we're naughty-torties, gramma!) _and the rest of the kittins are black and white. I haven't seen Angel pant today, but going to get her checked out tomorrow, and taking the kittins along for the ride.
When I'm home, she (Angel) is spending a lot of time outside the pen - it's funny, she doesn't move too far from her babies. Another week or so, and they'll be big enough to spend time out of the pen themselves. They're a week old tomorrow, and already developing teeny tiny personalities....


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Look at the bitty babies.  I'm so glad everyone is doing well. Maybe the other 2 are waiting for Kate to have her baby before picking a name? LOL I heard today on the news there are new moms waiting to see what William and Kate name their child so they can use the same name. People are strange.


 
So funny, I had just read the same thing a moment ago and rolled my eyes at it. Yep, people are strange. Maybe they'll call him/her Beaker, after the first Royal Baby!


----------



## Cindi

I think that would be a great name for the Royal baby.   Prince Beaker!





clevercat said:


> So funny, I had just read the same thing a moment ago and rolled my eyes at it. Yep, people are strange. Maybe they'll call him/her Beaker, after the first Royal Baby!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Kit-uns! Kit-uns! Kit-uns!
> 
> Left to right...
> Beaker, Claude-Tarragon, William, Willow...no names yet from the two on the right.
> 
> View attachment 2260389



aww hey Kittins! beaker has the cutest little face! everyone else seems to hide their faces... com'on you too we want to hear your names!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Awww... Willow and Beaker are both torties _(we're naughty-torties, gramma!) _and the rest of the kittins are black and white. I haven't seen Angel pant today, but going to get her checked out tomorrow, and taking the kittins along for the ride.
> When I'm home, she (Angel) is spending a lot of time outside the pen - it's funny, she doesn't move too far from her babies. Another week or so, and they'll be big enough to spend time out of the pen themselves. They're a week old tomorrow, and already developing* teeny tiny personalities*....



this is my favorite part of kittins is seeing their personalities develop 

I'm glad to hear Angel hasn't been panting today, has the heat let up? it hasn't here it's 35 here today and the humidity makes it somewhere in the low 40's gross!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> this is my favorite part of kittins is seeing their personalities develop
> 
> I'm glad to hear Angel hasn't been panting today, has the heat let up? it hasn't here it's 35 here today and the humidity makes it somewhere in the low 40's gross!



32 today. Horrible humidity, too. Ugh. I had to go across Central London in rush hour. Bad enough the trains have no air con, but why can't people open the windows??? Grr.
Only about 6 weeks until Stinky Day and the beginning of autumn. I can't wait.


----------



## dusty paws

hi kittuns!


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> hi kittuns!



Hai Aunty Dusty!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> 32 today. Horrible humidity, too. Ugh. I had to go across Central London in rush hour. Bad enough the trains have no air con, but why can't people open the windows??? Grr.
> Only about 6 weeks until Stinky Day and the beginning of autumn. I can't wait.



and by then you'll have some seriously rambunctious little kittens running around 

I have a feeling Beaker is going to be so naughty and funny!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> and by then you'll have some seriously rambunctious little kittens running around
> 
> I have a feeling Beaker is going to be so naughty and funny!



Yes - Missy's mini-me....


----------



## gazoo

Oh Clever, your heart must be bursting with all this kitten love!  They are beautiful.  I'd want to keep them all.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Oh Clever, your heart must be bursting with all this kitten love!  They are beautiful.  I'd want to keep them all.



I do! It's not a decision that has to be made for a good few weeks yet. I am looking in to redoing the garden and enclosing it to make it a safe environment for the cats, effectively creating an extra room, so space wouldn't be that much of an issue...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I do! It's not a decision that has to be made for a good few weeks yet. I am looking in to redoing the garden and enclosing it to make it a safe environment for the cats, effectively creating an extra room, so space wouldn't be that much of an issue...



such a good idea! they would love that!

my next house I hope to have a backyard so I can do this too. i'm currently in a townhome so I have a small front yard and garden but that's it


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Kit-uns! Kit-uns! Kit-uns!
> 
> Left to right...
> Beaker, Claude-Tarragon, William, Willow...no names yet from the two on the right.
> 
> View attachment 2260389



Squeeeeee!!  Hi baby kitties, you're all so adorable!  
LOVE the name Beaker!


----------



## clevercat

I cancelled the vet appointment as Angel has completely stopped the open mouth breathing. The heat is even worse, so I think she wasn't bothered by that, but was stressed. Now that I let her out of the pen every day, and she realises nobody is going to beat her up, she is much more relaxed. At feeding time this morning, Angel looked peaceful and happy, 
The Itteh Bitteh Kitteh Commiteh is one week old today. Hmm. I wonder if anyone would like a peekture or two?


----------



## Cindi

ME!!!!! Me, me, me , me!!!!!


----------



## gazoo

Ooh Ooh ME TOO!!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## buzzytoes

Mememememe!! Does Beaker appear to have a Persian squishy face or is just the angle of the pics? She looked a little squishy but couldn't tell if that was just because her face was mashed up against Angel while she was feeding.


----------



## clevercat

Kittens!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I cancelled the vet appointment as Angel has completely stopped the open mouth breathing. The heat is even worse, so I think she wasn't bothered by that, but was stressed. Now that I let her out of the pen every day, and she realises nobody is going to beat her up, she is much more relaxed. At feeding time this morning, Angel looked peaceful and happy,
> The Itteh Bitteh Kitteh Commiteh is one week old today. Hmm. I wonder if anyone would like a peekture or two?



yes to peektures!  

glad to hear Angel is much more relaxed, maybe she was hyperventilating because she was thinking "omcheeses I just had sooo many babies!!"


----------



## Candice0985

oh they are soooo cute! Angel is beautiful, she looks almost golden in colour in the 1st picture. and I agree she looks so calm and relaxed


----------



## poopsie

Squeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jenny70

Oh my gosh!  Cuteness overload!  My favorite pic is the one with Angel nursing the babies except the one facing the other direction!


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> Oh my gosh!  Cuteness overload!  My favorite pic is the one with Angel nursing the babies except the one facing the other direction!



Yes - that's William. He's special


----------



## Cindi

How can you have a bad day when there are kittens to cheer you up?


----------



## starbucksqueen

Such sweetness! Thanks for making my day.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> How can you have a bad day when there are kittens to cheer you up?



It's not possible. Even though all they do right now is sleep and eat, it's so nice to wander over to the pen and watch them....they're really growing fast. Like six little tummies with paws attached


----------



## boxermom

Thank you, clever!  This made my day better, especially to hear that Angel appears to be fine. She looks quite regal in the photo with her brood.  I can't believe it's been just a week and how big they are!  Thanks to you feeding Mama regularly and providing a loving, safe home for her. Lucky little kittehs.

Still can't believe how large the litter was


----------



## clevercat

Off current kitten topic, I am haunted by something I read on the website of the centre where I used to volunteer. They're looking for a foster parent. A lady was made homeless but couldn't bear to part with her cat. So they spent weeks travelling- cat in carrier- the underground by day, sleeping at Heathrow by night. Finally, it became too much and now cat needs a temporary home until her Mama finds them somewhere to live. I want to help, but know I will be told I have too many. On the off chance someone here reads this and can help, please pm me for more details. I think it strikes a cord because when I lost my job a few years back I so nearly lost my home too, and through all the stress my main concern was my cats. If I won the lottery I'd buy that woman and her cat a house.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Thank you, clever!  This made my day better, especially to hear that Angel appears to be fine. She looks quite regal in the photo with her brood.  I can't believe it's been just a week and how big they are!  Thanks to you feeding Mama regularly and providing a loving, safe home for her. Lucky little kittehs.
> 
> Still can't believe how large the litter was



Ha - nobody can! Nine. No wonder she looked like a balloon in that final week. Thank goodness she had them before the heatwave kicked in. It's been another unbearable day...


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Off current kitten topic, I am haunted by something I read on the website of the centre where I used to volunteer. They're looking for a foster parent. A lady was made homeless but couldn't bear to part with her cat. So they spent weeks travelling- cat in carrier- the underground by day, sleeping at Heathrow by night. Finally, it became too much and now cat needs a temporary home until her Mama finds them somewhere to live. I want to help, but know I will be told I have too many. On the off chance someone here reads this and can help, please pm me for more details. I think it strikes a cord because when I lost my job a few years back I so nearly lost my home too, and through all the stress my main concern was my cats. If I won the lottery I'd buy that woman and her cat a house.



Oh Clever I so wish I lived near you, I would love to help that poor woman and her cat. Breaks my heart. 

You do have a full plate right now but this one would definitely be temporary. Maybe they could make an exception?


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> Oh Clever I so wish I lived near you, I would love to help that poor woman and her cat. Breaks my heart.
> 
> You do have a full plate right now but this one would definitely be temporary. Maybe they could make an exception?



I'm going to email them but don't hold out much hope. I just can't stop thinking about them....


----------



## buzzytoes

jenny70 said:


> Oh my gosh!  Cuteness overload!  My favorite pic is the one with Angel nursing the babies except the one facing the other direction!


 
That was my favorite too. Oh you silly William.


----------



## Cindi

If I wasn't across the pond I would be happy to foster her kitty. So many people having a tough time right now. It is getting better for most but still way too many out of work or underemployed. I am thankful every day for a career that allows me to pay my bills, still enjoy my hobbies and help a couple of rescue groups when I am needed.






clevercat said:


> Off current kitten topic, I am haunted by something I read on the website of the centre where I used to volunteer. They're looking for a foster parent. A lady was made homeless but couldn't bear to part with her cat. So they spent weeks travelling- cat in carrier- the underground by day, sleeping at Heathrow by night. Finally, it became too much and now cat needs a temporary home until her Mama finds them somewhere to live. I want to help, but know I will be told I have too many. On the off chance someone here reads this and can help, please pm me for more details. I think it strikes a cord because when I lost my job a few years back I so nearly lost my home too, and through all the stress my main concern was my cats. If I won the lottery I'd buy that woman and her cat a house.


----------



## leasul2003

Itty bitty kitties!!! Love love love the new peektures. I want to just pat their fat milk bellies and give them kisses on their tiny little noses.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Mememememe!! Does Beaker appear to have a Persian squishy face or is just the angle of the pics? She looked a little squishy but couldn't tell if that was just because her face was mashed up against Angel while she was feeding.



Not really - they all looked like fat sausages at the beginning, no definition to their features. I'll see if I can get a clearer peekture of Miss Beaker for you...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Not really - they all looked like fat sausages at the beginning, no definition to their features. I'll see if I can get a clearer peekture of Miss Beaker for you...



cute sausages! Beaker is going to be a pretty little girl when she grows up 

How's Angel, no more panting?


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> cute sausages! Beaker is going to be a pretty little girl when she grows up
> 
> How's Angel, no more panting?



No - thank goodness. She is either sleeping and looking like her name as she feeds them, or she talks to me as they feed. So funny, the kittens are now such noisy eaters - you can hear them in the next room, slurping away  I just hope she loses the mummy-hormones and stops slapping the others (interestingly, only the boys. Missy and Olivia have yet to acknowledge her existence) - I want her to stay here. A week ago, I thought she'd have to go into witness protection, as her ex-person wanted her back. Luckily, all the paperwork was been signed off, relinquishing all rights to her and I've had the go-ahead from the rescue, allowing her to make this her Furever Home.
Totally off topic - I never look at the ads at the top of the page but ooh, that Coach tote on the right is nice....


----------



## buzzytoes

Wait they dumped her because she was pregnant and now they have had a change of heart?? Gah.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Wait they dumped her because she was pregnant and now they have had a change of heart?? Gah.



No word of neutering her, or paying for her food or care....gah, indeed. Some people should not ever be allowed animals.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> No word of neutering her, or paying for her food or care....gah, indeed. Some people should not ever be allowed animals.



I'm so glad you're going to keep her!  And I'm secretly hoping you keep all of her babies too!


----------



## boxermom

People dump their animals when there's some extra work or expense, but if someone else takes care of that, well, then, they'd be ok with having the animal back.  Umm, I don't think so!  An animal is a commitment and unless there are unusual circumstances (we relinquished a very aggressive dog once) you stick with them, through thick and thin.

It looks to me like Angel is doing just fine in Chez clever and is happy to be with you.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> No - thank goodness. She is either sleeping and looking like her name as she feeds them, or she talks to me as they feed. So funny, the kittens are now such noisy eaters - you can hear them in the next room, slurping away  I just hope she loses the mummy-hormones and stops slapping the others (interestingly, only the boys. Missy and Olivia have yet to acknowledge her existence) - I want her to stay here. A week ago, I thought she'd have to go into witness protection, as her ex-person wanted her back. Luckily, all the paperwork was been signed off, relinquishing all rights to her and I've had the go-ahead from the rescue, allowing her to make this her Furever Home.
> Totally off topic - I never look at the ads at the top of the page but ooh, that Coach tote on the right is nice....



maybe Missy and Olivia know to stay away because she's still hormonal!? the boys don't know any better  

oh geez....why did her ex-person all of a sudden want her back? don't think it works that way....sorry bad pet owners! you relinquish your cat and they go to a better home!

I like the colour of the one on the right but the shape and style of the one on the left  I think Reed Krakoff is leaving coach to focus on his namesake line, I'm not sure who the new designer is but I like the clean lines and less monogram style of the new designs! i'm not a fan of anything that screams COACHCOACHCOACH or GUCCIGUCCIGUCCI


----------



## Candice0985

jenny70 said:


> I'm so glad you're going to keep her!  And I'm secretly hoping you keep all of her babies too!



me too  shhhh don't tell clever!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> maybe Missy and Olivia know to stay away because she's still hormonal!? the boys don't know any better
> 
> oh geez....why did her ex-person all of a sudden want her back? don't think it works that way....sorry bad pet owners! you relinquish your cat and they go to a better home!
> 
> *I like the colour of the one on the right but the shape and style of the one on the left  I think Reed Krakoff is leaving coach to focus on his namesake line, I'm not sure who the new designer is but I like the clean lines and less monogram style of the new designs! i'm not a fan of anything that screams COACHCOACHCOACH or GUCCIGUCCIGUCCI [/*QUOTE]
> 
> I like everything about the one on the right...ooh it has _compartments. _I like compartments and loathe logos. Not that I am going to be purchasing bags for a good long time to come....when I found out I got the new job, I splurged on a pair of Chanel sunnies that had been on my lust-list since December last year. They were my first full price purchase in years.....and I have still to cut the security tag.
> Anyway. LCS checked the kittins over for me and as I thought, we have three boys and three girls. So, a boy and a girl have yet to spill the beans about their name. Beaker is adorable, the way she wraps her arms around William....Willow is going to be the naughty one. Claude-Tarragon (seriously, that name *sigh*) is the thoughtful one....ha, Wills is the Special one
> Angel's ex - oh the torrent of abuse when I broke the news Angel had been adpoted (I left out the bit about adopting her myself).....really hacks me off, though - so I was a no-charge maternity unit and she really thought Angel could just leave the kittens at a week old and go back. :censor::censor::censor: people make me sick.


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> i'm so glad you're going to keep her! And i'm secretly hoping you keep all of her babies too!


 


candice0985 said:


> me too  Shhhh don't tell clever!


 
:d:d:d:d


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> [[/B]QUOTE]
> 
> I like everything about the one on the right...ooh it has _compartments. _I like compartments and loathe logos. Not that I am going to be purchasing bags for a good long time to come....when I found out I got the new job, I splurged on a pair of Chanel sunnies that had been on my lust-list since December last year. They were my first full price purchase in years.....and I have still to cut the security tag.
> Anyway. LCS checked the kittins over for me and as I thought, we have three boys and three girls. So, a boy and a girl have yet to spill the beans about their name. Beaker is adorable, the way she wraps her arms around William....Willow is going to be the naughty one. Claude-Tarragon (seriously, that name *sigh*) is the thoughtful one....ha, Wills is the Special one
> Angel's ex - oh the torrent of abuse when I broke the news Angel had been adpoted (I left out the bit about adopting her myself).....really hacks me off, though - so I was a no-charge maternity unit and she really thought Angel could just leave the kittens at a week old and go back. :censor::censor::censor: people make me sick.


someone that would do this to their pet shouldn't own one as far as i'm concerned...really give her away shehas her babies...ok I want her back....nope. I just hope they don't get another cat


----------



## poopsie

how are things this AM?


................................well afternoon in some cases


----------



## ladysarah

Candice0985 said:


> Hey Angel!
> she looks so serene and happy
> 
> this was what happened with the litter I rescued, Bella (Lady's mom) was found in a forest with her 4 babies and Bella was moving her babies really quickly into my aunt's backyard. I suspect someone did not take proper care of Bella and  dropped her and her babies in the forest when she had her kittens, and a wild animal may have gotten to a few of her babies or maybe they died of hunger. when she was found she was in a panic, starving and unable to feed her babies because she was emaciated. my aunt was going to take the babies to the local shelter but I knew they would be put down so I took bella in and her babies and nursed them all back to health. Bella weighed 2.5 pounds and her hip bones and spine were protruding out of her back and hips, it was so sad. I bottle fed the kittins and gave bella a few weeks to get some meat on her bones with high nutrition/fat food from the vet. she started to allow her kittens to nurse after a week and it was a relief!!
> 
> all 4 kitten and Bella survived and I found homes for 3 kittens and Bella (Bella went to a home with 1 of her kittens, which I was so happy about!) and the other 2 went to separate homes.
> I kept Bella and her babies for 10 weeks and by the time I found a home for Bella she weighed 5.5 pounds and her fur was nice and glossy and her eyes nice and clear and bright. a big change from when I took her in...
> 
> Lady - the only girl stayed with me
> 
> I just wish there wasn't so many stories like this. it's far too common



This is a lovely story, though so painful to think what could have happened without you! 2.5 pounds is dangerously low - she would not have survived any longer and the kittens would have starved too...lady looks adorable.




Candice0985 said:


> someone that would do this to their pet shouldn't own one as far as i'm concerned...really give her away shehas her babies...ok I want her back....nope. I just hope they don't get another cat


 They certainly should not be allowed any pets ever again. Irresponsible and selfish, these people need educating...


----------



## clevercat

^^^^^ poopsie - my quote thingie isn't working again. Anyway. It's been another hot yucky day, the cats have all been napping just inches away from the fan, Norris has been dragging himself from shady place to shady place - he came in this morning, declared it far too hot indoors and marched right back out again. I have photos to post tomorrow - Angel is getting her figure back and wants everyone to know it 
The kittens are twice the size they were last week, crawling now, ears unfurling and eyes half open...and the noise they make at mealtimes - just. too. cute.


----------



## ladysarah

clevercat said:


> ^^^^^ poopsie - my quote thingie isn't working again. Anyway. It's been another hot yucky day, the cats have all been napping just inches away from the fan, Norris has been dragging himself from shady place to shady place - he came in this morning, declared it far too hot indoors and marched right back out again. I have photos to post tomorrow - Angel is getting her figure back and wants everyone to know it
> The kittens are twice the size they were last week, crawling now, ears unfurling and eyes half open...and the noise they make at mealtimes - just. too. cute.



So lovely to hear! Looking forward to the photos? Are you putting up the kittens for adoption, to responsible homes, where cats are treated as the semi divine brings they are?kittens are easy to love and should prove popular  all these must be costing an absolute fortune...


----------



## boxermom

Had an interesting encounter today during my walk--has to do with awful pet owners and happy endings. A young man was walking a small dog and I said she was really pretty and was it ok to pet her. She was so small I thought she was a puppy, but he said she was a year old and part of 15 (!) emaciated, scarred with bite marks, group of dogs and puppies a man dropped off at the pound. He had named this little sweetheart *Satan*. That tells me all I need to know about the original owner. The young man said she has gained weight but is still very shy around strangers. Don't blame her! (she looked like a beagle mix, maybe a little pit too). They changed her name and have been gently training her. and helping her gain weight.
When I see how hard clever and the other people here work to care lovingly for their animals it makes me want to strangle the irresponsible, cruel owners.


----------



## clevercat

Me too, boxermom. Animals have such an amazing capacity to move on and learn to trust again, but it breaks my heart to think of what some of them, like the pup in your post, go through before they find people who love them....
Now that Angel no longer resembles a balloon, I can see just how tiny and young she is. What kind of idiot lets a young, unneutered animal out to fend for herself? And then dumps her, and then wants her back? So many people around here treat their mobile phones with more respect than their pets....
Off soapbox before my blood pressure soars.... 
Photos of the kittens comng right up....oh, and there's s little somethin' somethin' for the PPC, as well...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Me too, boxermom. Animals have such an amazing capacity to move on and learn to trust again, but it breaks my heart to think of what some of them, like the pup in your post, go through before they find people who love them....
> Now that Angel no longer resembles a balloon, I can see just how tiny and young she is. What kind of idiot lets a young, unneutered animal out to fend for herself? And then dumps her, and then wants her back? So many people around here treat their mobile phones with more respect than their pets....
> Off soapbox before my blood pressure soars....
> Photos of the kittens comng right up....oh, and there's s little somethin' somethin' for the PPC, as well...


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>


 
Oh Hai, Aunty poopsie!


----------



## clevercat

Angel, getting her figure back.....




and teh kittins!


----------



## clevercat

...and a little Georgie.....


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Oh Hai, Aunty poopsie!
> 
> View attachment 2264759




That is a stunning pawtrait of himself!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> That is a stunning pawtrait of himself!


 
It only took about 6000 attempts - he was moving and puling silly faces all the way through....I love that boy


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> ...and a little Georgie.....
> 
> View attachment 2264765





Lookit that precious widdle face!

I think we need a silly Philly pic please


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Lookit that precious widdle face!
> 
> I think we need a silly Philly pic please


 
Oh, I think that can be arranged...I deleted yesterday's but as soon as himself gets out from the drawer under the bed (he, Norton and Gerbil are involved in some sort of conference in there at the moment - probably plotting to overthrow teh Meezer regime) I'll take some more.

The kittins have all told me their names - so, we have Beaker, Willow and Jasmine (teh girls) and William, Claude-Tarragon and Patrick (teh boys).
If Angel lets me, I'll get some individual pawtraits soon - at the moment, all they do is eat and sleep - and they squeak VERY loudly when picked up, sending Angel rushing to their aid in case Monsters are coming to get them, so I have to pick my moment.


----------



## poopsie

What sweet names


----------



## clevercat

Le sigh....they really love each other.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Le sigh....they really love each other.
> 
> View attachment 2264888



So, so sweet!


----------



## boxermom

So furry already! And big, too.They will be as big as mama before long. Angel is looking very svelte. Poor girl, carrying 9 bitty ones in that little body.

I guess being squished together in the womb makes them able to sleep when they are squished together now. 

Thanks for all the photos.


----------



## clevercat

They have a huge bocks to spread out in, yet they all snoodle into one corner. If someone gets lost in another corner (ahem - William), (s)he screams the place down until I - or Angel - pick them up and pops them down on top of the snoodle pile....
It is so lovely, being able to see how they are growing each day....I think they know their Gramma (I still can't get used to that!) now too. I'm smitten.
From a few posts back - and because I can't stop thinking about it, I emailed the rescue about fostering the homeless lady's cat. I don't think for a moment they will say yes, but I wanted to offer.


----------



## dusty paws

Georgie!!! And kittens are getting big what a pile of cute!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Me too, boxermom. Animals have such an amazing capacity to move on and learn to trust again, but it breaks my heart to think of what some of them, like the pup in your post, go through before they find people who love them....
> Now that Angel no longer resembles a balloon, I can see just how tiny and young she is. What kind of idiot lets a young, unneutered animal out to fend for herself? And then dumps her, and then wants her back? So many people around here treat their mobile phones with more respect than their pets....
> Off soapbox before my blood pressure soars....
> Photos of the kittens comng right up....oh, and there's s little somethin' somethin' for the PPC, as well...



I know exactly how you feel Clever this was my reaction when I realized how young Bella was, the vet said she was around a year old maybe a year and a half  when she had her babies....so young!
I'm just glad Bella found her way to you and a loving home


----------



## Candice0985

ladysarah said:


> This is a lovely story, though so painful to think what could have happened without you! 2.5 pounds is dangerously low - she would not have survived any longer and the kittens would have starved too...lady looks adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> They certainly should not be allowed any pets ever again. Irresponsible and selfish, these people need educating...



Bella was SO skinny, her hip bones and spine were clearly protruding and visible, her hair felt dry and course...as did the kittens. everyone was malnourished   but miraculously after having her for almost 3 months she had shiny, glossy hair and gained just over 2.5 lbs! she was in a really sad state...
]]]]mjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj   ---- This was Lady's contribution to your thread Clever lol! she decided to come and sit on my keyboard....


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Angel, getting her figure back.....
> 
> View attachment 2264761
> 
> 
> and teh kittins!
> 
> View attachment 2264762
> 
> 
> View attachment 2264763
> 
> 
> View attachment 2264764





clevercat said:


> ...and a little Georgie.....
> 
> View attachment 2264765





clevercat said:


> Oh, I think that can be arranged...I deleted yesterday's but as soon as himself gets out from the drawer under the bed (he, Norton and Gerbil are involved in some sort of conference in there at the moment - probably plotting to overthrow teh Meezer regime) I'll take some more.
> 
> The kittins have all told me their names - so, we have Beaker, Willow and Jasmine (teh girls) and William, Claude-Tarragon and Patrick (teh boys).
> If Angel lets me, I'll get some individual pawtraits soon - at the moment, all they do is eat and sleep - and they squeak VERY loudly when picked up, sending Angel rushing to their aid in case Monsters are coming to get them, so I have to pick my moment.





clevercat said:


> Le sigh....they really love each other.
> 
> View attachment 2264888


Love all their names! and these pictures are so cute  georgie is so handsomes...

they are the cutest snuggle bugs and they're getting so bigs already! I love how Beaker is all squished in but her face is so prominent with her markings


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Bella was SO skinny, her hip bones and spine were clearly protruding and visible, her hair felt dry and course...as did the kittens. everyone was malnourished  but miraculously after having her for almost 3 months she had shiny, glossy hair and gained just over 2.5 lbs! she was in a really sad state...
> ]]]]mjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj ---- This was Lady's contribution to your thread Clever lol! she decided to come and sit on my keyboard....


 
Hai, Lady!


----------



## ILuvShopping

so cute!! i wish my kittens would sleep so soundly i could get photos of them lol
mine are light sleepers!


----------



## madamefifi

Look at all the kittins!! Things are gonna get wild at Bean Towers in a few weeks when they start esplorin' the joint.  Craaaaazy wild.


----------



## poopsie

Those kittins are sure getting big!


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> Look at all the kittins!! Things are gonna get wild at Bean Towers in a few weeks when they start esplorin' the joint.  Craaaaazy wild.



I know....it's a bit scary, thinking of six of them running around causing havoc. It was manic enough when the twins were babies (hard to believe it's almost a year since Solly and Olivia joined the family. Harder still to think that Sol has gone....) - I think Sol thought his name was, 'Solomon, NO!' as I raced so many times to get him out of trouble. I wonder if there'll be a naughty one in this litter. The smart money is on Beaker


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I know....it's a bit scary, thinking of six of them running around causing havoc. It was manic enough when the twins were babies (hard to believe it's almost a year since Solly and Olivia joined the family. Harder still to think that Sol has gone....) - I think Sol thought his name was, 'Solomon, NO!' as I raced so many times to get him out of trouble. I wonder if there'll be a naughty one in this litter. The smart money is on Beaker



it's going to be crazy hectic but I bet there will be tonnes of laughs as well with them running around 

yep...my bet is on Beaker too


----------



## cats n bags

_Beaker gots ORANGE on her, so you know she will be cool like me.  We aren't naughty, we jus likes to be busy all the time.  

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## ladysarah

clevercat said:


> I know....it's a bit scary, thinking of six of them running around causing havoc. It was manic enough when the twins were babies (hard to believe it's almost a year since Solly and Olivia joined the family. Harder still to think that Sol has gone....) - I think Sol thought his name was, 'Solomon, NO!' as I raced so many times to get him out of trouble. I wonder if there'll be a naughty one in this litter. The smart money is on Beaker



Yes it's going to be VERY exciting with 6 kittens running around! Are you looking for good homes to raise them like princelings?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Beaker gots ORANGE on her, so you know she will be cool like me. We aren't naughty, we jus likes to be busy all the time. _
> 
> _Luv, Stinky _


 
Willow also gots orange....two busy little kittens and their four naughty brothers. Life is not going to be dull, is it? Or quiet. Or poop free.....


----------



## boxermom

As my cat-loving friend (3 crazy cats) says--who needs tv when you have cats?  There's an adventure around every corner.


----------



## clevercat

^^^ I am just trying to think of the last time I was able to watch TV without having to get up for one of the following reasons
1. Cleaning up a steamer
2. Trying to stop Norton from flattening the meezers
3. Getting Missy a snack
4. Getting everyone else a snack when they realise Missy is getting something and they aren't
5. Running outside with a bowl of water in case Norris is thirsty.
Ha - my life would be so dull.
Meanwhile, I have been befriended by the local cat lady (and I thought I was the only one). This morning, before teh mercury esploded in the thermometer, we walked her dog up to an area frequented by strays - I had no idea we HAD strays around here - I thought Norris was a one off. CL has taken in six and another three that her daughter now cares for. She was going to take Norris in, 
but I got there first  Anyway, CL feeds and waters these strays twice a day - they're well cared for and seem very content. Just one thing - there is a pretty tabby (Norris has bought her over to dinner a couple of times) and she is pregnant. *sigh* There is no end to it, is there?


----------



## madamefifi

Ha! Hence the title of the Henri/Sylvia thread--It Just Never Ends. Seriously, it doesn't.


----------



## clevercat

^^^ No, I'm beginning to see that. Problem is, one person can only do so much...and for every 'problem' we resolve, a hundred more come up. I don't get why neutering is such a hard thing for people to organise...it would make such a difference.


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh yes, have fun with all that kitten poop lol

i also had experience with a mama cat with VERY loose stools due to nursing.. ugh.. such a mess.  she pretty much ruined a couch and she aimed so well a TV remote could not escape her path lol


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> ^^^ I am just trying to think of the last time I was able to watch TV without having to get up for one of the following reasons
> 1. Cleaning up a steamer
> 2. Trying to stop Norton from flattening the meezers
> 3. Getting Missy a snack
> 4. Getting everyone else a snack when they realise Missy is getting something and they aren't
> 5. Running outside with a bowl of water in case Norris is thirsty.
> Ha - my life would be so dull.
> Meanwhile, I have been befriended by the local cat lady (and I thought I was the only one). This morning, before teh mercury esploded in the thermometer, we walked her dog up to an area frequented by strays - I had no idea we HAD strays around here - I thought Norris was a one off. CL has taken in six and another three that her daughter now cares for. She was going to take Norris in,
> but I got there first  Anyway, CL feeds and waters these strays twice a day - they're well cared for and seem very content. *Just one thing - there is a pretty tabby (Norris has bought her over to dinner a couple of times) and she is pregnant. *sigh* There is no end to it, is there?*



Do you think Norris is the baby-daddy?  It has not been that long since he became Mr. Peanut-less...


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Do you think Norris is the baby-daddy? It has not been that long since he became Mr. Peanut-less...


 
Knowing what a lay-deez  man he is, even without teh peanuts, I wouldn't be at all surprised....he was priceless, the first evening he brought her to dinner.....
*'This our waitress for teh evening.....my usual table, please. My dear, teh gushy fud here is to dies for....teh Whiskas, teh Feliks.....I choose for you. (To me) We hab two bowls ob Feliks chikkins in jelly, please. Also teh side order ob biscuits. Oh, an a bowl ob teh house waters.....room temperature.'*
He is such a smooth operator.....
Of course, he now wants nothing to do with her. Boys.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Knowing what a lay-deez  man he is, even without teh peanuts, I wouldn't be at all surprised....he was priceless, the first evening he brought her to dinner.....
> *'This our waitress for teh evening.....my usual table, please. My dear, teh gushy fud here is to dies for....teh Whiskas, teh Feliks.....I choose for you. (To me) We hab two bowls ob Feliks chikkins in jelly, please. Also teh side order ob biscuits. Oh, an a bowl ob teh house waters.....room temperature.'*
> He is such a smooth operator.....
> Of course, he now wants nothing to do with her. Boys.


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> Knowing what a lay-deez  man he is, even without teh peanuts, I wouldn't be at all surprised....he was priceless, the first evening he brought her to dinner.....
> *'This our waitress for teh evening.....my usual table, please. My dear, teh gushy fud here is to dies for....teh Whiskas, teh Feliks.....I choose for you. (To me) We hab two bowls ob Feliks chikkins in jelly, please. Also teh side order ob biscuits. Oh, an a bowl ob teh house waters.....room temperature.'*
> He is such a smooth operator.....
> Of course, he now wants nothing to do with her. Boys.



  I think Norris is the man. Luv 'em and leave 'em.


----------



## Candice0985

boxermom said:


> I think Norris is the man. Luv 'em and leave 'em.



such a Player! no more playin the field Norris... the peanuts have been removed


----------



## poopsie

Does the little momma-to-be still come by on her own?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Does the little momma-to-be still come by on her own?



I've seen (and fed) her a couple of times. She had people, but they threw her out even thought they still live there. CL is going to get her vet checked to confirm pregnancy and then I'll take her in, if we can't find anyone else,when she is due, just to ensure she is safe while the babies are born. Then the rescue Angel came from will help re home them.
Talking of Angel, I really hope these are mummy-hormones, as she is being EBIL with the rest of the family. I gave her a good talking-to this morning, explaining what would've happened to her if she hadn't been rescued. She flipped me the middle claw and carried on growling at everyone else....tsk, teenagers these days.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I've seen (and fed) her a couple of times. She had people, but they threw her out even thought they still live there. CL is going to get her vet checked to confirm pregnancy and then I'll take her in, if we can't find anyone else,when she is due, just to ensure she is safe while the babies are born. Then the rescue Angel came from will help re home them.
> Talking of Angel, I really hope these are mummy-hormones, as she is being EBIL with the rest of the family. I gave her a good talking-to this morning, explaining what would've happened to her if she hadn't been rescued. She flipped me the middle claw and carried on growling at everyone else....tsk, teenagers these days.



Angel! stop with the tortitude! be a nice ladycat and stop flipping the bird to the rest of the family....they love you and will welcome you but you has to be nice!

so there is a cat who was thrown out by her people because she's preggers? what is with people? maybe if they took responsibility for their animals and had her spayed then she wouldn't have gotten pregnant...stupid people!


----------



## boxermom

What is so hard to understand about spay or neuter your animals??? Nearly every place has a low-cost way to have it done. People always have money for crap but won't do what's right for their animals' health.

Here in NC, we have the highest heartworm rate in the U.S. because so many people don't believe it will happen to their dog. One guy told me he had a large dog, so it couldn't get heartworm.


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Angel! stop with the tortitude! be a nice ladycat and stop flipping the bird to the rest of the family....they love you and will welcome you but you has to be nice!
> 
> so there is a cat who was thrown out by her people because she's preggers? what is with people? maybe if they took responsibility for their animals and had her spayed then she wouldn't have gotten pregnant...stupid people!



No - she was thrown out before becoming pregnant because, you know, they just didn't want the responsibility. Insert appropriate curse word(s) * here *.
Boxermom - I know, there are five places within twenty miles of me where low cost and sometimes free neutering is offered. People drive me mad. I saw it all the time when i wad on reception at the Rescue - every reason you could think off for NOT neutering. We'll let her have one litter, it'll be good for her/ we can't neuter because of our religion/ but I'm on benefits and will sell the puppies to make some money...and don't get me started on the men with their unneutered status dogs. You'd think I suggested removing their own peanuts (I often felt we should offer that service too).
Meanwhile, sitting outside with Norris this morning as I drank my coffee and he ate his breakfast, I had a sharp reminder of Ralphie. There was a soft 'ppfffft', followed by another one, followed by the most noxious of gases.....oh Norris, dirty boy


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> No - she was thrown out before becoming pregnant because, you know, they just didn't want the responsibility. Insert appropriate curse word(s) * here *.
> Boxermom - I know, there are five places within twenty miles of me where low cost and sometimes free neutering is offered. People drive me mad. I saw it all the time when i wad on reception at the Rescue - every reason you could think off for NOT neutering. We'll let her have one litter, it'll be good for her/ we can't neuter because of our religion/ but I'm on benefits and will sell the puppies to make some money...and don't get me started on the men with their unneutered status dogs. You'd think I suggested removing their own peanuts (I often felt we should offer that service too).
> Meanwhile, sitting outside with Norris this morning as I drank my coffee and he ate his breakfast, I had a sharp reminder of Ralphie. There was a soft 'ppfffft', followed by another one, followed by the most noxious of gases.....oh Norris, dirty boy



this is so sad, I could NEVER do this to my pets....I don't even let them outside unless i'm there to supervise! wow, people just continue to amaze me with how they'll treat an animal that has done nothing to you but show you love and compassion. I hate this type of person!

every time someone toots it's going to make you smile and think of Ralphie....after the fumes clear of course


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> this is so sad, I could NEVER do this to my pets....I don't even let them outside unless i'm there to supervise! wow, people just continue to amaze me with how they'll treat an animal that has done nothing to you but show you love and compassion. I hate this type of person!
> 
> every time someone toots it's going to make you smile and think of Ralphie....after the fumes clear of course



I am seriously thinking of starting a 'People Stink' thread and adding to it each time I hear of an animal dumped, ill-treated etc. 
Meanwhile the kittens are a fortnight old today! Miss Crabby-Pants is feeding them at the moment. Sadly, unless she makes more of an effort with the rest of the family, she will have to find a new home. She really went for Gerbil - and even worse, for Missy. NOBODY touches my girl. Just hoping the hormones will ease up and she'll calm down.
I really want to keep the whole family together, so hope she isn't going to mess up my rose-tinted dreams....


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I am seriously thinking of starting a 'People Stink' thread and adding to it each time I hear of an animal dumped, ill-treated etc.
> Meanwhile the kittens are a fortnight old today! Miss Crabby-Pants is feeding them at the moment. Sadly, unless she makes more of an effort with the rest of the family, she will have to find a new home. She really went for Gerbil - and even worse, for Missy. NOBODY touches my girl. Just hoping the hormones will ease up and she'll calm down.
> I really want to keep the whole family together, so hope she isn't going to mess up my rose-tinted dreams....



fingers crossed miss tortitude snaps out of it...I do think mommy hormones do have something to do with it still...the hormones wont start to leave her body until she weans the kittins from nursing from my understanding (I had this same issue with Bella)

in fact Bella was so mean that I had to keep her and the kittens in the garage for a whole 8 weeks! I would be doing the dishes in my kitchen and she would jump up on the window sill being all cute and meowing to be let in but as soon as she saw Tucker she would start hissing and spitting...I would just say "that's why you cannot be in the house, you want to pulverize Tuck!"

the thread would be a good place to get out their frustrations on crappy people....


----------



## clevercat

Gerbs has taken such a liking to Basil.....


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Gerbs has taken such a liking to Basil.....
> 
> View attachment 2269081



best buds


----------



## poopsie

How is Basil feeling about it?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> How is Basil feeling about it?


 
Basil likes him back! I fully expected him to bop Gerbs on the nose, but nope - they often snuggle down together, even in all this heat. 
Just had to throw out their blankie though. Phil power-yarked all over it. Gross.


----------



## poopsie

We had a bit of yarking here this AM as well


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> We had a bit of yarking here this AM as well


 
They never think to yark at a convenient time, do they?


----------



## ILuvShopping

yea, like at 3 am  lol


----------



## clevercat

George is happy to learn teh Royal hoomin is to be named after him.
Norris and Beaker, not so happy.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> George is happy to learn teh Royal hoomin is to be named after him.
> Norris and Beaker, not so happy.



haha yay George! see? such a special Kitty that the royals named their baby after you 

Beaker! that was their choice if they had a little girl


----------



## leasul2003

It's my boifren Basil!


----------



## boxermom

great photo of the bff boys.  Yes--George has been honoured (notice I used the British spelling) by the hoomin baby being named after him.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> George is happy to learn teh Royal hoomin is to be named after him.
> Norris and Beaker, not so happy.



_But of course they had to name the nekkid kittin after Georgie.  Eberyone noes ORANGE is the bestest.

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _But of course they had to name the nekkid kittin after Georgie.  Eberyone noes ORANGE is the bestest.
> 
> Luv, Stinky  _



They coulda shoulda called him Prince Stinker then....


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> They coulda shoulda called him Prince Stinker then....



George, Prince of Stinkers...might be fitting for the next couple of years


----------



## dusty paws

awww what cutie pies! gives me hope that if i ever decide to bring home a friend for rosie they might get along..


----------



## clevercat

Angel has a heart, somewhere in there. Bear just fell over her, feeling his way back to his sofa after snack time - Angel didn't even blink! So pleased. I know she still has anger issues with everyone else, but the fact she didn't try to flatten little blind Bear is hugely encouraging.
From the corner of the room, teh kittins are awake and plotting something. Could it be...is it time...to let Gramma take their peektures and show their Purrs Forum aunties their individual pawtraits?


----------



## clevercat

^^^ Ha. Apparently it isn't. They each have just one baby blue eye open, for a start. Add to that the fuss they kicked up as soon as I picked one (Beaker, naturally) up, parting her from the rest of her siblings....'whereisshewhereisshewhereisbeakermuuuuuuuum' Which bought Angel running, worried about kitnappers....which in turn in bought Tommy and Phillip running in, in case there was anything they could do to help...you get the idea. Group shot coming up later....


----------



## Cindi

Sounds like so much fun at your place. I wish I was close enough to visit. Can't wait to see the baby pics.


----------



## poopsie

I know! I want so bad to come over and kittin sit


----------



## gazoo

Gah - BEAR are you ok??


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Angel has a heart, somewhere in there. Bear just fell over her, feeling his way back to his sofa after snack time - Angel didn't even blink! So pleased. I know she still has anger issues with everyone else, but the fact she didn't try to flatten little blind Bear is hugely encouraging.
> From the corner of the room, teh kittins are awake and plotting something. Could it be...is it time...to let Gramma take their peektures and show their Purrs Forum aunties their individual pawtraits?



awww yay!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> ^^^ Ha. Apparently it isn't. They each have just one baby blue eye open, for a start. Add to that the fuss they kicked up as soon as I picked one (Beaker, naturally) up, parting her from the rest of her siblings....'whereisshewhereisshewhereisbeakermuuuuuuuum' Which bought Angel running, worried about kitnappers....which in turn in bought Tommy and Phillip running in, in case there was anything they could do to help...you get the idea. Group shot coming up later....



LOL I can imagine the whole group running over and building a kitty border to protect the babies from the ebil individual peektures


----------



## cats n bags

I've been sitting here waiting for kittin pictures all morning.  :snack:

Then I fell asleep.  

Now I got little square dents all over my forehead.  

I still don't see any kittin pictures.  :wondering

WHERE ARE THE KITTINS!!!  

_although a picture of Mr.Murphy might make me feel better.  Just sayin'  _


----------



## clevercat

5am and I was woken up by pitiful kitten screams. Beaker had managed to get her head and front paws stuck in a hole in the side of the kitten's bed (you may remember 'Teh Exciting Hole in teh Side of teh Bocks from an earlier post). She is going to be a complete drama queen when she grows up - yelling and screaming that she was Stuck Foreber and that she Couldn't Breathe....
Anyway,just as it seemed she was stuck fast and I'd have to somehow cut her free, I managed to push her back in, with Angel looking on completely unconcerned.....
I have to find something to block the holes. I taped them over earlier this week. Came home to find the tape in a neat line on the floor of the pen and the kittens giggling and blaming each other...
Back to bed....
Ooh, cute peekture of Murphy T Maniac coming up soon, Stinky's Mum! And even cuter one of the Bear for gazoo!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> 5am and I was woken up by pitiful kitten screams. Beaker had managed to get her head and front paws stuck in a hole in the side of the kitten's bed (you may remember 'Teh Exciting Hole in teh Side of teh Bocks from an earlier post). She is going to be a complete drama queen when she grows up - yelling and screaming that she was Stuck Foreber and that she Couldn't Breathe....
> Anyway,just as it seemed she was stuck fast and I'd have to somehow cut her free, I managed to push her back in, with Angel looking on completely unconcerned.....
> I have to find something to block the holes. I taped them over earlier this week. Came home to find the tape in a neat line on the floor of the pen and the kittens giggling and blaming each other...
> Back to bed....
> Ooh, cute peekture of Murphy T Maniac coming up soon, Stinky's Mum! And even cuter one of the Bear for gazoo!



Beaker = Stinky

I think you are going to be in for some fun times with Beaker.  She's already pulling some of Stinky's little stunts and tricks.  I am glad she is OK now.


----------



## clevercat

Photo tiems!


----------



## clevercat

Heeeerrrreeee's Murphy! A surprisingly coy an' shy Murphy....




For Gazoo - a studly Bear, doing his best come hithery look




It's too hot to snoodle, so here's teh compromise....Bear and Gerbs


----------



## cats n bags

:kiss:


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Beaker = Stinky
> 
> I think you are going to be in for some fun times with Beaker. She's already pulling some of Stinky's little stunts and tricks. I am glad she is OK now.


 
Did the Stinker do these things over and over? I seem to have spent a lot of time today unsticking Beaker from teh hole (that I have plugged up with cloths....only to find it mysteriously unplugged moments later...)...


----------



## gazoo

Hellowww there Bear! 

He is looking so good, Clever! His fur has really come in.


----------



## boxermom

Oh my, the pix are so wonderful. Bear and Gerbs--I die from cute overload!

Is Beaker part puppy? We had a pup that would find something to do that was annoying and do it over and over and over.........there's always one in the litter who is sent to test your patience.


----------



## poopsie

Those are great pics!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Did the Stinker do these things over and over? I seem to have spent a lot of time today unsticking Beaker from teh hole (that I have plugged up with cloths....only to find it mysteriously unplugged moments later...)...



Stinky did keep sticking her head through the bars of the crate and getting stuck.  I finally had to get rid of it and just lock her in a pet taxi when I wanted her to stay put.  You may have to find a new box for the kittens, maybe a small litterbox would work better?  The kittens may start getting stuck in your crate when they get more mobile unless the bars are really close together.


----------



## jenny70

Love, love, love all of the pics!


----------



## dusty paws

such great photos clever!


----------



## clevercat

A small Sunday squee for Gazoo, followed by a little somethin'somethin'  for the Phil Phan Club......


----------



## Cindi

Good morning gorgeous boys!


----------



## Candice0985

Hi Phil and Bear! looking mighty cutes!


----------



## jenny70

Good morning handsome boys!


----------



## poopsie

OMG that first one of Phil is priceless :lolots:


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> OMG that first one of Phil is priceless :lolots:


 
It's his 'just had ice cream' face


----------



## clevercat

Tommy is two years old on August 15th.... look, teh Peanut Butter Bean is growing into such a handsome young man.




MOAR Gerbs'n'Basil.....


----------



## buzzytoes

Aww Gerbs you are such a cuddler!!! I didn't realize Tommy was such a baby. I just assumed he was an older gentleman.


----------



## poopsie

What does thomisssss want for his burfday


----------



## boxermom

I love all the pix. Phil looks like he's in a little ice cream coma. Bear and Thomas are handsome gents. And Gerbs and Basil together are adorable. Such a great feline family.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> A small Sunday squee for Gazoo, followed by a little somethin'somethin'  for the Phil Phan Club......
> 
> View attachment 2273603
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273604
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273605
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273606




WOW - Clever, such wonderful photos!!  BEAR and his little white chin leave me all !!!!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Tommy is two years old on August 15th.... look, teh Peanut Butter Bean is growing into such a handsome young man.
> 
> View attachment 2273941
> 
> 
> MOAR Gerbs'n'Basil.....
> 
> View attachment 2273942



Tommy is so cute! love his blue eyes 

Gerbs and Basil are bestest buds! love how snuggly they are


----------



## Cindi

Love all the happy Clever Cat photos. Tommy looks a lot like my Oliver. Such beautiful boys. Happy birthday Thomisss.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> What does thomisssss want for his burfday



Teh Dreamies cat treats with cheese. Tommy LOVES those - bounces around on his back legs whenever he sees teh yellow bag.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> WOW - Clever, such wonderful photos!!  BEAR and his little white chin leave me all !!!!



Bear's little white beard has only just appeared. Hard to believe he is 12 years old now. Such a purry ball of lerve....


----------



## clevercat

Can you believe all six kittins are in this snoodle pile.....




An early burfday present for Thomissss. A _bag _! In the same way Missy loves purple, and Stinky loves orange, Tommy is crazy about all things yellow.


----------



## ILuvShopping

for a moment i thought thomas was about to go boating... it looks like a inflatable floaty around his neck lol


----------



## clevercat

^^^ lol!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Can you believe all six kittins are in this snoodle pile.....
> 
> View attachment 2274970
> 
> 
> An early burfday present for Thomissss. A _bag _! In the same way Missy loves purple, and Stinky loves orange, Tommy is crazy about all things yellow.
> 
> View attachment 2274971


is there 2 completely buried in there!? must be sooo toasty 

aww thomissss! happy early birfday  he looks so happy!



ILuvShopping said:


> for a moment i thought thomas was about to go boating... it looks like a inflatable floaty around his neck lol



haha I can see it! he does like like he's wearing a life jacket


----------



## dusty paws

eeeep! lovin all the pics this morning clever!


----------



## cats n bags

If they still make them, you need to get him some Screaming Yellow Zonkers for his birthday.  They were a buttery, carmel coated popcorn snack.


----------



## Cindi

Kittin snoodles!  And Tommy. Such a beautiful boy, enjoy your bag. Whenever we go shopping and come home with a bag like that I always cut off the handles and put the bag on the floor. EVERYONE here loves paper bag. Best toy ever.


----------



## Cindi

My little CH girl, Tipsy,  was playing in the bag on Saturday. Ralph Lauren bag is her favorite.


----------



## clevercat

^^^^ Squee! So cute. Yep, all the money I spend on toys and paper bags are by far their favourites. They particularly love the Whole Foods bags, so I always make sure I double-bag (and pinch a few more on my way out.).


----------



## poopsie

Bagsssss and bocksessss are teh bessssst!


----------



## clevercat

I wish I had been able to get a photo - Jasmine discovered her feeties today! It was so cute - she was on her back, front paws in her mouth, and the expression on her face! *'Mama! Gramma! I...I...I has...I has teh FEETS!' *


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I wish I had been able to get a photo - Jasmine discovered her feeties today! It was so cute - she was on her back, front paws in her mouth, and the expression on her face! *'Mama! Gramma! I...I...I has...I has teh FEETS!' *



lol! you must be just dying with cuteness overload at your house! the kittens are just starting their discovery phase I assume? the BEST and cutest phase!!!


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> I wish I had been able to get a photo - Jasmine discovered her feeties today! It was so cute - she was on her back, front paws in her mouth, and the expression on her face! *'Mama! Gramma! I...I...I has...I has teh FEETS!' *



Aww, I wish I could have seen this!!  Just like when babies can see well enough to discover their hands and feet and stare at them intently.


----------



## boxermom

Cindi said:


> My little CH girl, Tipsy,  was playing in the bag on Saturday. Ralph Lauren bag is her favorite.



she's so pretty! funny how they love bags. We had one pup who enjoyed jumping into and back out of a small box over and over, but no bags.


----------



## clevercat

Double post again...Stoopid iPhone.


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> lol! you must be just dying with cuteness overload at your house! the kittens are just starting their discovery phase I assume? the BEST and cutest phase!!!



Yep - Patrick and William discovered they can stand on their back legs and see over the top of the bocks. Claude-Tarragon discovered he could stand on them and jump out onto Mum's back (that did NOT end well for him. Angel was furious with him) and Beaker....well, Beaker is aiming to be a prize fighter when she grows up.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Yep - Patrick and William discovered they can stand on their back legs and see over the top of the bocks. Claude-Tarragon discovered he could stand on them and jump out onto Mum's back (that did NOT end well for him. Angel was furious with him) and Beaker....well, Beaker is aiming to be a prize fighter when she grows up.



 the kitteh khaos begins


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> Yep - Patrick and William discovered they can stand on their back legs and see over the top of the bocks. Claude-Tarragon discovered he could stand on them and* jump out onto Mum's back *(that did NOT end well for him. Angel was furious with him) and Beaker....well, Beaker is aiming to be a prize fighter when she grows up.



LOL--this reminds me of seeing polar bears at the zoo in Chicago. The cubs were on a ledge and every time mom (in the water) swam past them, one cub would jump on her back. He/she did it once, mom ignored it; 2nd time, mom ignored it; 3rd time he jumped on her, she gave him a slap and he did not do it again, at least while we were there.

They all have to test their limits and it's funny to see.


----------



## Candice0985

how are Angel and the kittehs today Clever? are they being mischievous?


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> how are Angel and the kittehs today Clever? are they being mischievous?


 
Angel is still being a growly miss, too handy with her paws. She gave poor Gerbil such a slap today....luckily he forgot about it the moment I sneaked him a little snack....
Teh kittins - today is the last day in the bocks. From tomorrow, they can have the run of the pen, and I will start putting down a little food mashed up with some goat's milk in the hope they won't want to spend all their time hanging off poor Angel. 
I can't tell if Patrick still has one eye closed or if his third lid is up and he has an infection. I'll ask LCS to recommend an eye wash for him. It's not stopping him in his determination to be _'furst ober teh top ob teh bocks, Gramma, an' straight into teh water bowl!'_


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Angel is still being a growly miss, too handy with her paws. She gave poor Gerbil such a slap today....luckily he forgot about it the moment I sneaked him a little snack....
> Teh kittins - today is the last day in the bocks. From tomorrow, they can have the run of the pen, and I will start putting down a little food mashed up with some goat's milk in the hope they won't want to spend all their time hanging off poor Angel.
> I can't tell if Patrick still has one eye closed or if his third lid is up and he has an infection. I'll ask LCS to recommend an eye wash for him. It's not stopping him in his determination to be _'furst ober teh top ob teh bocks, Gramma, an' straight into teh water bowl!'_



LOL poor Gerbil! good thing food cures all hurts and slaps  i'll keep my fingers crossed that Angel starts to be nicer to the family.

poor Patrick! hope his eye isn't infected....last day in the bocks everyone! time to start being so mischievous!


----------



## clevercat

Before teh kittins take total control of teh thread. A little Georgie Porgie......


----------



## boxermom

^so handsome you are, Mr. George!


----------



## jenny70

Oh I just love him!  What a handsome boy you are Georgy!


----------



## poopsie

that face


----------



## Cindi

I love Georgie! He is such a cutie.


----------



## dusty paws

georgie you are soooo handsome!


----------



## buzzytoes

Georgie you look as though you are smiling in that last photo! Better not let that get or your reputation will be ruined!


----------



## clevercat

Hmm. So yesterday I got some goats milk and mashed a little into Angel's food with the idea the kittins would start to take interest (they didn't). Everyone else was clamouring try teh new stuff, mama, we neber gets any treats! Hmmph. So - everyone had a splash of it to try. This morning they have esplosif D++ and I am running around cleaning bottoms. Great start to the day, particularly as Amen and Olivia came up for cuddles and left a deposit on my dress. 
The kittins finding it madly amusing, Willow shouting through teh Exciting Hole in teh Bocks that she had warned me this would  happen and watch out, Gramma, you've stepped in some!
Three weeks old today and getting really vocal and curious about everything. 
Photos later...


----------



## poopsie

ummmmmm........................ewwwwwwwwww  :giggles:


----------



## clevercat

_Our furst morning ob sweet, sweet freedom outside ob teh bocks!_

_Meetin' Uncle Thomissssss....._




_MOAR chances to get a snack from Mama. Hurrah!_


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> _Our furst morning ob sweet, sweet freedom outside ob teh bocks!_
> 
> _Meetin' Uncle Thomissssss....._
> 
> View attachment 2278575
> 
> 
> _MOAR chances to get a snack from Mama. Hurrah!_
> 
> View attachment 2278576



Oh my!  Poor Angel, they are getting so big!!


----------



## leasul2003

I can't believe it's been 3 weeks! They are getting so big.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Before teh kittins take total control of teh thread. A little Georgie Porgie......
> 
> View attachment 2277882
> 
> 
> View attachment 2277883



I showed Lady your peekture and she thinks your are soooo handsomes Georgie Porgie!


----------



## Candice0985

the kittens are getting so big! Angel is looking like she's getting her sleek physique back too


----------



## boxermom

Only 3 weeks and the babies barely have enough room to nurse!

Your D story reminded me of a time when our grandson did the same thing. I won't go into details--it's really too gross, but how do the smallest creatures manage to do that??!!


----------



## poopsie

Hope things are tightening up over there


----------



## clevercat

^^^ Ha - yes, thankfully, although Eammes, Livvie and Missy are all refusing to eat today. I don't think this hideous heat is helping either. Four weeks until Stinky Day and cooler weather....


----------



## clevercat

This was shaping up to be a perfect photo. Seeing what was about to happen, William jumped in to protect Beaker from teh ebil individual pawtrait.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> This was shaping up to be a perfect photo. Seeing what was about to happen, William jumped in to protect Beaker from teh ebil individual pawtrait.
> 
> View attachment 2280074



Still really cute despite Williams photo bomb!  Lol


----------



## leasul2003

Aww... William just wanted to be a camera hog. What we see of Beaker is absolutely adorable.


----------



## boxermom

Funny how the kittins are looking out for each other. I love the multi-color face.


----------



## clevercat

Patrick may have to have his right eye removed. Took him up to LV this morning and - if the antibiotics and drops dont work....Vet can't work out just what is wrong but his condition is so severe that removal is the most likely outcome. It was too much to ask that everyone would just be healthy, wasn't it. Poor little guy, he screamed the place down when he had his temperature taken - and it was at that point I realised he feels safe with his Gramma....he snuggled in so tightly to me that we had to peel him off my dress claw by tiny claw.


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> Patrick may have to have his right eye removed. Took him up to LV this morning and - if the antibiotics and drops dont work....Vet can't work out just what is wrong but his condition is so severe that removal is the most likely outcome. It was too much to ask that everyone would just be healthy, wasn't it. Poor little guy, he screamed the place down when he had his temperature taken - and it was at that point I realised he feels safe with his Gramma....he snuggled in so tightly to me that we had to peel him off my dress claw by tiny claw.



so sorry about Patrick. The vet visit must have scared him and you can't explain it's for their own good. If it has to be removed, is the change to one eye a handicap for cats?


----------



## cats n bags

I hope Patrick responds to the meds.  I wonder what makes that happen?  I see a lot of 1-eyed Jacks, and I know my vet has had a few over the years.

_I hope Patrick got LV to understand the difference between the In-hole and the Out-hole.  Don't they learn anything in all that skooling they do?  Geeze...the things we gots to teech those peeples...

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

*boxermom* - I think he'll adjust because he is so very young. Just hoping that's all that's wrong with him, and there's nothing underlying....
Meanwhile, because Patrick is a tiny bit smaller than his siblings, Angel has been sneaking him extra feeds when everyone else is asleep. Lookit how tiny he is!


----------



## leasul2003

Ohh... That's so sweet. I hope the little guy's eye gets better with the meds. 

Is that my man Basil in the background?


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> *boxermom* - I think he'll adjust because he is so very young. Just hoping that's all that's wrong with him, and there's nothing underlying....
> Meanwhile, because Patrick is a tiny bit smaller than his siblings, Angel has been sneaking him extra feeds when everyone else is asleep. Lookit how tiny he is!
> 
> View attachment 2281521
> 
> 
> View attachment 2281522



 he is oh so teeny. I hope it is just his eye and he can recover from the infection.


----------



## ladysarah

Hope all is well- I guess you have your hands full and no time for more photos?


----------



## dusty paws

thinking good thoughts for the little guy!


----------



## clevercat

Yesterday, when a couple of friends (including the owner/manager of the rescue where all my recent adoptees have come from) came over to visit, bringing with them digital cameras, I realised how rubbish my own 'point-and-pray' iPhone photos are 
Once they have been emailed to me, I will have some beautiful individual pawtraits to post.
Everyone behaved impeccably during the visit. Tommy snoodled with everyone, Bear stole hearts (as always), Mr Murphy sloped around looking handsome, Missy chatted with everyone, asking if anyone had any pastries with them and that she would guard them from Monsters if they did - the star of the show was Patrick, with his poor little eye....I can see him becoming an attention junkie in no time. Patrick will be having his own page on the rescue's website and we are going to organise some kind of fundraiser to pay for his occular removal. 
Angel laid out on teh floor, relaxing and looking just like her name - she even let Phil give Patrick a baff.....funny, though - they were all perfectly behaved until the moment everyone left. The minute the door was closed, Norton (previously a chubby lump asleep on the bed) tried to flatten Fozzie, Angel gave Phillip a slap for getting near her precious child, George yarked and Basil beetled straight over 'ooh delicious bonus noms' 
Life at Butterbean Towers resumed normal service....chaos and cuddles


----------



## buzzytoes

They just wanted to make sure no one would believe you when you talked bad about them.


----------



## boxermom

What characters they are to act so nice, then revert to usual behavior once the visitors are gone.


----------



## clevercat

So last night, the kittens came out of teh pen for teh first time....I so wish I'd had the camera handy. Patrick Star, William Wombat and Claude-Tarragon came out in a row. Seriously, with the three of them looking like they were wearing black suts and white shirts, it was like Reservoir Mogs. So funny. What is not funny, though - as Willow came tumbling out, she has exactly the same issue with her right eye as Patrick.....


----------



## gazoo

^ Oh no!   
Is it a deformity?


----------



## boxermom

Poor babies. If they are otherwise healthy, I hope it isn't a barrier to adoption.

We always take the dog that we feel others won't adopt, sometimes for the flimsiest of reasons. We took an elderly female with some physical problems; an elderly male who had already had a cancerous tumor removed; and Sabo whose skull is misshaped and makes one eye look strange.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> So last night, the kittens came out of teh pen for teh first time....I so wish I'd had the camera handy. Patrick Star, William Wombat and Claude-Tarragon came out in a row. Seriously, with the three of them looking like they were wearing black suts and white shirts, it was like Reservoir Mogs. So funny. What is not funny, though - as Willow came tumbling out, she has exactly the same issue with her right eye as Patrick.....



oh no! I hope it's just a slight infection... any word from LV? does patrick's eye have to be removed?

It must have been so cute to see them all tumble out at the same time to explore the house beyond their bocks!


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Poor babies. If they are otherwise healthy, I hope it isn't a barrier to adoption.
> 
> We always take the dog that we feel others won't adopt, sometimes for the flimsiest of reasons. We took an elderly female with some physical problems; an elderly male who had already had a cancerous tumor removed; and Sabo whose skull is misshaped and makes one eye look strange.



But Sabo is perfect! I often skulk around the boxer thread in the hope of Sabo peektures  hint hint
There'll be no barrier to adoption as they are staying with me. Not exactly a big surprise there, is there....
I spoke to LV this morning. She is mystified, so is doing some research before our next appointment. Thoughts so far - herpes virus, third lid attached to eyeball (ewwgross) or that the affected eye(s) will need removing.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> But Sabo is perfect! I often skulk around the boxer thread in the hope of Sabo peektures  hint hint
> There'll be no barrier to adoption as they are staying with me. Not exactly a big surprise there, is there....
> I spoke to LV this morning. She is mystified, so is doing some research before our next appointment. Thoughts so far - herpes virus, third lid attached to eyeball (ewwgross) or that the affected eye(s) will need removing.



I love that the whole family is staying with you! it doesn't happen very often with a mom and litter  

btw has Angel slowed down on the punches to the rest of the family?


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> But Sabo is perfect! I often skulk around the boxer thread in the hope of Sabo peektures  hint hint
> There'll be no barrier to adoption as they are staying with me. Not exactly a big surprise there, is there....
> I spoke to LV this morning. She is mystified, so is doing some research before our next appointment. Thoughts so far - herpes virus, third lid attached to eyeball (ewwgross) or that the affected eye(s) will need removing.



I forgot you intend to keep Angel's family together.

I've been out of state for several weeks (to give my allergies a rest away from North Carolina), but when I get back, I'll take some Sabo pix.


----------



## clevercat

All of the kittens have the herpes virus, which they have picked up from Angel. I am severely depressed.


----------



## Cindi

That stinks.   I know it is a chronic condition but it can be treated, right? They are very lucky to have you.


----------



## jenny70

I don't know much about that. Is that what Phil has?  I'm assuming it's treatable?


----------



## buzzytoes

I am not familiar with it either - does it just mean loads of medicine for every baby and Angel?? Hope that's all it is. A pain in the *** no doubt, but better a pain in the *** than some kind of terminal illness.


----------



## boxermom

Gosh, haven't you had your share of bad news already? I'm so sorry. Going to look it up so I don't have to bother you with questions about treatment, prognosis, etc.


----------



## dusty paws

oh clever. sending you my thoughts.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> All of the kittens have the herpes virus, which they have picked up from Angel. I am severely depressed.



I'm sorry to hear that everyone has the Herpes, but at least they picked something fairly manageable.

http://www.eyecareforanimals.com/animal-eye-conditions/feline/266-feline-herpesvirus.html

I've never had the testing done, but have been pretty sure that Mr. Kitty and the late Pest both had it.  With Pest, I had to keep on top of her booger-face to avoid the hospitalization for an URI that would develop if I let the symptoms go too long.

Mostly, I made sure they had the Lysine mixed into their food, and with Pest, she would get an antihistamine pill, and steaming if she started getting the green goopies.  As large as your family is now, I think I would go ahead and just start adding Lysine to everyone's food if you aren't doing it already.


----------



## leasul2003

That sucks! Poor little critters.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I'm sorry to hear that everyone has the Herpes, but at least they picked something fairly manageable.
> 
> http://www.eyecareforanimals.com/animal-eye-conditions/feline/266-feline-herpesvirus.html
> 
> I've never had the testing done, but have been pretty sure that Mr. Kitty and the late Pest both had it. With Pest, I had to keep on top of her booger-face to avoid the hospitalization for an URI that would develop if I let the symptoms go too long.
> 
> Mostly, I made sure they had the Lysine mixed into their food, and with Pest, she would get an antihistamine pill, and steaming if she started getting the green goopies. As large as your family is now, I think I would go ahead and just start adding Lysine to everyone's food if you aren't doing it already.


 

Thank you for the link, *cats*.....poor kittens. Willow and Patrick will both have to have an eye (and I am worried that in Willow's case, it will be both eyes) removed as the virus caused a rupture. I still love them to bits - it's just, you know, everything this year has been so, so difficult and sh**ty....I am now cleaning eyes and administering drops twice a day and being Angel's offspring, nobody is going to make it easy... There is lots of wriggling, biting, scratching and teeny-tiny tempers being lost as we go through clean-up and meds time. Just one kittin (please offer up a prayer that she stays this way), Jasmine, who is just sailing through this without a single sneeze. Everyone else is gummed up and gross. On a positive note, LV said that virus aside, they're all in really good shape.


----------



## boxermom

You really have had a year for the record books, clever. It's a demonstration of your love for animals, that you can still put one foot in front of the other.

My prayer for you and the kitteh family is that things will settle down after this crisis and somehow you can get a break, maybe a day or 2 for yourself to recharge.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> You really have had a year for the record books, clever. It's a demonstration of your love for animals, that you can still put one foot in front of the other.
> 
> My prayer for you and the kitteh family is that things will settle down after this crisis and somehow you can get a break, maybe a day or 2 for yourself to recharge.


 

Thank you, *boxermom*


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Thank you for the link, *cats*.....poor kittens. Willow and Patrick will both have to have an eye (and I am worried that in Willow's case, it will be both eyes) removed as the virus caused a rupture. I still love them to bits - it's just, you know, everything this year has been so, so difficult and sh**ty....I am now cleaning eyes and administering drops twice a day and being Angel's offspring, nobody is going to make it easy... There is lots of wriggling, biting, scratching and teeny-tiny tempers being lost as we go through clean-up and meds time. Just one kittin (please offer up a prayer that she stays this way), Jasmine, who is just sailing through this without a single sneeze. Everyone else is gummed up and gross. On a positive note, LV said that virus aside, they're all in really good shape.



oh poor kittens  I hope that everyone goes into remission from the virus soon.

 you're amazing Clever, I know you've had a rough year but Angel and her babies came to you for a reason and  you're doing  great job with them


----------



## poopsie

Only 143 days left in this s#!tty year............................yes I am counting them down. 

Poor kittehs. Can you imagine what that selfish woman who dumped Angel would have done? I shudder to think. Lots of hugs to you and those babies.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Only 143 days left in this s#!tty year............................yes I am counting them down.
> 
> Poor kittehs. Can you imagine what that selfish woman who dumped Angel would have done? I shudder to think. Lots of hugs to you and those babies.


 
Me too. 142 stinking days left. I have so much stress going on right now that I don't know how I get through each day. I know that this will be one of those years I look back on in wonder. Not with pleasure, but at the fact I got through it at all. I have yet to resign from the horrible job, that's going to be something I'll be doing in the next couple of weeks as I now have signed, sealed and sent off the contract for my new job and I have a start date. Meanwhile, work stress continues relentlessly and I can only imagine it will get far worse once I tell them I am leaving (the reason I am holding off breaking the news...even I can only cope with so much at once...). Still - at least I can wave buh-bye to that in seven weeks time.
Meanwhile - I dread to think how Angel's ex-person would've reacted, especially as Angel herself is now showing signs of the herpes. I have a new AM/PM routine - I already get up at 5.30am every day - now I get up at 5am, as it takes an extra half hour to sort the kittins out.....the herpes is not affecting their naughtiness at all. I open the pen door, everyone spills out, shrieking with delight. Wiliam and Jasmine go to seek out Tommy and Phillip, everyone else makes a beeline for 'Teh Back Ob Teh Fridge, Where Gramma Can't Reach Us!'. Once I have rounded them up (half an hour just to do that at 11pm last night), I pop them in a deep sided bocks (which, as Beaker pointed out to me this morning, isn't going to hold them for much longer) and one by one, bathe eyes, administer drops and feed them. Then comes the fun of getting them back into the pen. Pop one in, another pops out. Get all six in, Angel decides she wants in as well, and everyone runs out again....you get teh idea. I really do love them, so full of life....


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Me too. 142 stinking days left. I have so much stress going on right now that I don't know how I get through each day. I know that this will be one of those years I look back on in wonder. Not with pleasure, but at the fact I got through it at all. I have yet to resign from the horrible job, that's going to be something I'll be doing in the next couple of weeks as I now have signed, sealed and sent off the contract for my new job and I have a start date. Meanwhile, work stress continues relentlessly and I can only imagine it will get far worse once I tell them I am leaving (the reason I am holding off breaking the news...even I can only cope with so much at once...). Still - at least I can wave buh-bye to that in seven weeks time.
> Meanwhile - I dread to think how Angel's ex-person would've reacted, especially as Angel herself is now showing signs of the herpes. I have a new AM/PM routine - I already get up at 5.30am every day - now I get up at 5am, as it takes an extra half hour to sort the kittins out.....the herpes is not affecting their naughtiness at all. I open the pen door, everyone spills out, shrieking with delight. Wiliam and Jasmine go to seek out Tommy and Phillip, everyone else makes a beeline for 'Teh Back Ob Teh Fridge, Where Gramma Can't Reach Us!'. Once I have rounded them up (half an hour just to do that at 11pm last night), I pop them in a deep sided bocks (which, as Beaker pointed out to me this morning, isn't going to hold them for much longer) and one by one, bathe eyes, administer drops and feed them. Then comes the fun of getting them back into the pen. Pop one in, another pops out. Get all six in, Angel decides she wants in as well, and everyone runs out again....you get teh idea. I really do love them, so full of life....



You are a saint Clever, no doubt about it!  Your love and dedication to your fur kids is inspiring. 
Thinking of you Clever and hoping for less stressful days ahead.


----------



## boxermom




----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Me too. 142 stinking days left. I have so much stress going on right now that I don't know how I get through each day. I know that this will be one of those years I look back on in wonder. Not with pleasure, but at the fact I got through it at all. I have yet to resign from the horrible job, that's going to be something I'll be doing in the next couple of weeks as I now have signed, sealed and sent off the contract for my new job and I have a start date. Meanwhile, work stress continues relentlessly and I can only imagine it will get far worse once I tell them I am leaving (the reason I am holding off breaking the news...even I can only cope with so much at once...). Still - at least I can wave buh-bye to that in seven weeks time.
> Meanwhile - I dread to think how Angel's ex-person would've reacted, especially as Angel herself is now showing signs of the herpes. I have a new AM/PM routine - I already get up at 5.30am every day - now I get up at 5am, as it takes an extra half hour to sort the kittins out.....the herpes is not affecting their naughtiness at all. I open the pen door, everyone spills out, shrieking with delight. Wiliam and Jasmine go to seek out Tommy and Phillip, everyone else makes a beeline for 'Teh Back Ob Teh Fridge, Where Gramma Can't Reach Us!'. Once I have rounded them up (half an hour just to do that at 11pm last night), I pop them in a deep sided bocks (which, as Beaker pointed out to me this morning, isn't going to hold them for much longer) and one by one, bathe eyes, administer drops and feed them. Then comes the fun of getting them back into the pen. Pop one in, another pops out. Get all six in, Angel decides she wants in as well, and everyone runs out again....you get teh idea. I really do love them, so full of life....



Clever, you are such a bada$$!!  You're so brave, giving and protective and all your babies are the luckiest little critters ever.     Truly, you inspire me, with my measly two fur babies, which in no way compares to your full house.  I think of you often as I'm tripping in my kitchen each day as I cook meals, with my kitties weaving their way around my legs, yammering away at me.  I can't imagine what it's like to have more than two, although I'd love to have more.  

If I were a cat, I'd want to live with you! 

Angel and her litter are very blessed.


----------



## clevercat

^^^ lol nobody has ever said that of me before. 
So tonight and dog-tired, I fed, cleaned and medicated the family and then went to the kitten pen. Six pairs of eyes were bathed and given drops, six little mouths sucked down their weaning food. It was only after I had finally got everyone back in the pen and settled that I realised I hadn't taken the lid off the bottle of drops. Deep, deep *sigh*. And a lot of muffled giggles from inside teh pen.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> ^^^ lol nobody has ever said that of me before.
> So tonight and dog-tired, I fed, cleaned and medicated the family and then went to the kitten pen. Six pairs of eyes were bathed and given drops, six little mouths sucked down their weaning food. It was only after I had finally got everyone back in the pen and settled that I realised I hadn't taken the lid off the bottle of drops. Deep, deep *sigh*. And a lot of muffled giggles from inside teh pen.


----------



## ladysarah

clevercat said:


> Me too. 142 stinking days left. I have so much stress going on right now that I don't know how I get through each day. I know that this will be one of those years I look back on in wonder. Not with pleasure, but at the fact I got through it at all. I have yet to resign from the horrible job, that's going to be something I'll be doing in the next couple of weeks as I now have signed, sealed and sent off the contract for my new job and I have a start date. Meanwhile, work stress continues relentlessly and I can only imagine it will get far worse once I tell them I am leaving (the reason I am holding off breaking the news...even I can only cope with so much at once...). Still - at least I can wave buh-bye to that in seven weeks time.
> Meanwhile - I dread to think how Angel's ex-person would've reacted, especially as Angel herself is now showing signs of the herpes. I have a new AM/PM routine - I already get up at 5.30am every day - now I get up at 5am, as it takes an extra half hour to sort the kittins out.....the herpes is not affecting their naughtiness at all. I open the pen door, everyone spills out, shrieking with delight. Wiliam and Jasmine go to seek out Tommy and Phillip, everyone else makes a beeline for 'Teh Back Ob Teh Fridge, Where Gramma Can't Reach Us!'. Once I have rounded them up (half an hour just to do that at 11pm last night), I pop them in a deep sided bocks (which, as Beaker pointed out to me this morning, isn't going to hold them for much longer) and one by one, bathe eyes, administer drops and feed them. Then comes the fun of getting them back into the pen. Pop one in, another pops out. Get all six in, Angel decides she wants in as well, and everyone runs out again....you get teh idea. I really do love them, so full of life....



Never a dull moment! seriously though, it must be exhausting, I could barely cope with ONE lively kitten and a full time job. How many have you got altogether now?


----------



## ILuvShopping

aww so sorry clever!! you are much stronger than I am. I nearly broke down and gave up after just losing the 2 kittens.

hopefully you'll get a break SOON!


----------



## clevercat

ladysarah said:


> Never a dull moment! seriously though, it must be exhausting, I could barely cope with ONE lively kitten and a full time job. How many have you got altogether now?


 
 Ha! I am officially in total denial about quantities.  Anyone who asks me that gets the same response. Me, with fingers in ears, singing 'lalalalalalala I can't HEEEAARRRR you' very loudly.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Ha! I am officially in total denial about quantities.  Anyone who asks me that gets the same response. Me, with fingers in ears, singing 'lalalalalalala I can't HEEEAARRRR you' very loudly.



Maybe your cats are smarter than mine, but mine can't count, nor do they believe that they are actually cats.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Maybe your cats are smarter than mine, but mine can't count, nor do they believe that they are actually cats.


 
*Hay! AH can count an' let me tells you what ah have worked out. There are TOO MANY STINKIN' NOISY KITTINS in mah house!*

*Love*

*Miss M A Bean*


----------



## clevercat

I had a bit of a wobble coming back from yet another vet trip this afternoon. Why couldn't I have had a healthy litter of kittens to look after, instead of this constant stress and financial drain. They are all sneezing, snuffling and congested. They don't want to eat, Angel thinks she's done her bit and wants nothing more to do with them, so on top of cleaning, bathing eyes and medicating them, I am now having to syringe feed them four times a day. I am so, so tired (and so, so whiny). They are all understandably irritable and therefore bite-y and scratchy. I keep muttering my Grandad's favourite phrase, 'this too shall pass' but it doesn't feel like it will any time soon.
MOAR hugs, please.


----------



## cats n bags




----------



## boxermom

anything for you, clever........:urock:


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh dear     

I hope they all go into a kitty coma this weekend so you can get some rest!!!


----------



## mymeimei02

you're doing an amazing job, Clever!


----------



## jenny70

Hugs for you Clever.


----------



## clevercat

I simply don't believe I am writing this, it looks as though I will have to send the kittens to the Bridge. I just got off the phone with LV. Their symptoms are so much worse and even if they pull through this infection, we are looking at multiple eye removals, URIs, kidney failure...the list goes on and on. I knew this afternoon things were getting worse but it's only just sinking in how bad things are. I am waiting for rescue manager to call me back, and LV suggested I get Cat Sitter's opinion. Of all of us Cat Sitter is the most practical, down to earth person - I know she won't sugar coat things and will be honest with me. Vet doesn't want to make the decision, I definitely don't but right now all I can see is the kittens suffering in the future. I just don't have any more words for how dreadful I feel. I can't cope anymore.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> I simply don't believe I am writing this, it looks as though I will have to send the kittens to the Bridge. I just got off the phone with LV. Their symptoms are so much worse and even if they pull through this infection, we are looking at multiple eye removals, URIs, kidney failure...the list goes on and on. I knew this afternoon things were getting worse but it's only just sinking in how bad things are. I am waiting for rescue manager to call me back, and LV suggested I get Cat Sitter's opinion. Of all of us Cat Sitter is the most practical, down to earth person - I know she won't sugar coat things and will be honest with me. Vet doesn't want to make the decision, I definitely don't but right now all I can see is the kittens suffering in the future. I just don't have any more words for how dreadful I feel. I can't cope anymore.



There are no words Clever. I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## poopsie

I am speechless and devastated to hear this. Sending you and the kitties so much love. 


Please, don't punish yourself. You do so much more than anyone I have ever known. What with your demanding job and the needs of your flock you have every right to indulge in what you refer to as whiny moments.


----------



## Cindi

:cry: I just feel like screaming.


----------



## poopsie

Maybe that is why Angel stopped feeding and interacting with them. Her natural instincts took over.


----------



## clevercat

^^^^ Just what I was thinking. She has totally disengaged. I wish I could. Writing this and can barely see through tears. I've just been in to clean their eyes - I think everyone but Jasmine and perhaps Patrick, I think they've given up. I feel sick. Just the thought of having to take them up to the vet, come home again with an empty carrier. Maybe Jasmine can be saved, perhaps Patrick too. It's frustrating I can't do anything tonight but sit here helplessly. I'm not even praying for miracles because what's the point.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I simply don't believe I am writing this, it looks as though I will have to send the kittens to the Bridge. I just got off the phone with LV. Their symptoms are so much worse and even if they pull through this infection, we are looking at multiple eye removals, URIs, kidney failure...the list goes on and on. I knew this afternoon things were getting worse but it's only just sinking in how bad things are. I am waiting for rescue manager to call me back, and LV suggested I get Cat Sitter's opinion. Of all of us Cat Sitter is the most practical, down to earth person - I know she won't sugar coat things and will be honest with me. Vet doesn't want to make the decision, I definitely don't but right now all I can see is the kittens suffering in the future. I just don't have any more words for how dreadful I feel. I can't cope anymore.



This is such sad news, and a horrible decision to have to make.  

Have you run a full virus panel (not just a little snap test) on Angel and at least one of the kittens?  This is sounding like you have something serious going around in the group.  I don't know if you have distemper, FIP, Corona, FeLv or whatever, but something is just.not.right.

I'm also starting to have serious concerns about the charity that is sending these sick kitties to you.  I'm going to be the meanie here and suggest that you stop taking any more cats from that shelter for at least a year until you can make sure that everyone in your little family is healthy and strong again.

It is bad for the kitties, and bad for you to keep going through all of the pain, suffering, and cash trying to keep ahead of the illnesses, when someone at the shelter should have had the cojones to make the hard decisions about the health status of the animals in their care.  Shuffling them off to your place to die is not fair for anybody, and I know it is killing you a little bit every time you lose one of them.  It breaks my heart to think about what you and those poor kittens are going through.  Right now I want to just go  someone.
:storm: :cry:


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> ^^^^ Just what I was thinking. She has totally disengaged. I wish I could. Writing this and can barely see through tears. I've just been in to clean their eyes - I think everyone but Jasmine and perhaps Patrick, I think they've given up. I feel sick. Just the thought of having to take them up to the vet, come home again with an empty carrier. Maybe Jasmine can be saved, perhaps Patrick too. It's frustrating I can't do anything tonight but sit here helplessly. I'm not even praying for miracles because what's the point.



It is OK pray for peace and mercy.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> this is such sad news, and a horrible decision to have to make.
> 
> Have you run a full virus panel (not just a little snap test) on angel and at least one of the kittens?  This is sounding like you have something serious going around in the group.  I don't know if you have distemper, fip, corona, felv or whatever, but something is just.not.right.
> 
> i'm also starting to have serious concerns about the charity that is sending these sick kitties to you.  I'm going to be the meanie here and suggest that you stop taking any more cats from that shelter for at least a year until you can make sure that everyone in your little family is healthy and strong again.
> 
> It is bad for the kitties, and bad for you to keep going through all of the pain, suffering, and cash trying to keep ahead of the illnesses, when someone at the shelter should have had the cojones to make the hard decisions about the health status of the animals in their care. shuffling them off to your place to die is not fair for anybody*,* and i know it is killing you a little bit every time you lose one of them.  It breaks my heart to think about what you and those poor kittens are going through. * Right now i want to just go  Someone.*
> :storm: :cry:




I am having to walk away from the keyboard before I start typing things that I really want to say in some of these threads here.





cats n bags said:


> it is ok pray for peace and mercy.






ita  with this and the entire other post


----------



## buzzytoes

I don't even have words, other than to ask if it's more than just the herpes?? Did LV suggest more tests?? Those poor dears and poor you. I'm sure like someone mentioned, Angel knows what's going on and that's why she is no longer feeding them.   and more  Wish I had something more I could do for you Clever.


----------



## mymeimei02

I have no words other than I am sorry for you Clever and the kitties.  Hopefully all will be at peace and no longer suffering....


----------



## gazoo

I haven't any words either. :cry:


----------



## leasul2003

Oh wow. That is so tragic.  I cannot imagine all the pain you are feeling right now. I feel devastated for you. Just know we are all here for you and sending you virtual hugs all the way around.


----------



## boxermom

If I had any magic words to say and help you cope, I would--but I don't. I also agree with cats n bags about the rescue group that seems to be using poor judgment (I am far away and don't know but it's a thought) regarding the cats they are sending to live with you.

When this goes however it is meant to go, maybe take a break from helping them out and just caring for your brood for awhile? I hope they are taking care of all the vet expenses that you have incurred, caring for Angel's litter.

a million hugs and prayers for you and all your feline family, clever.


----------



## madamefifi

cats n bags said:


> It is OK pray for peace and mercy.



This. I am so sorry, Clever.


----------



## clevercat

I am feeling slightly brighter this morning. There is a horrendously expensive anti-viral drug (I dismissed itinitally on the grounds of cost) that both LV and rescue owner's vet think will help hugely. So I've gone ahead and ordered it. It might not save all of them, but any life saved will make it worth it. Angel will have full bloods and will be spayed next week. Interestingly, she has started to take a small interest in the kittens again -  I am hoping that is a good sign. Meanwhile I cannot stress how tired I am. Thank you, everyone, for all the thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cats n bags

No matter what happens, we are here to support you, and all of the kitties.  

I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jenny70

Thinking of you Clever. Lots of hugs and prayers headed your way.


----------



## dmbfiredancer

Thinking of you and the family, clever. Huge hugs.


----------



## Cindi

Sending everything your way, Clever. And that darn rescue better be at least helping with costs.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I am feeling slightly brighter this morning. There is a horrendously expensive anti-viral drug (I dismissed itinitally on the grounds of cost) that both LV and rescue owner's vet think will help hugely. So I've gone ahead and ordered it. It might not save all of them, but any life saved will make it worth it. Angel will have full bloods and will be spayed next week. Interestingly, she has started to take a small interest in the kittens again -  I am hoping that is a good sign. Meanwhile I cannot stress how tired I am. Thank you, everyone, for all the thoughts and prayers.



oh Clever,
I am so sorry to hear about the recent virus issues with the kittens. I've been working long hours so I haven't seen the updates.  I'm thinking of you and your kitteh family. I hope this anti viral medicine works wonders.

kisses and hugs to everyone.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Sending everything your way, Clever. And that darn rescue better be at least helping with costs.



 I hope so!

and I agree with cats n bags and iloveshopping. I feel like the rescue charity has something viral going on at their shelter...lately all the cats coming from them have had health issues that seem related?

I hope they take into consideration everything you have been through Clever and look internally to see if something is going around.


----------



## dusty paws

oh clever, if it was possible i would hop a plane right now to come sit with you. i'm so, so sorry for what's happening.


----------



## Cindi

+1 you would have a ton of actual support (and uninvited house guests) if we all lived closer. For now know that you have virtual support from all over the world. ((((HUGS))))




dusty paws said:


> oh clever, if it was possible i would hop a plane right now to come sit with you. i'm so, so sorry for what's happening.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> oh clever, if it was possible i would hop a plane right now to come sit with you. i'm so, so sorry for what's happening.



Oh I wish you could! {{{hugs}}}
I just want to clarify something about the rescue. It isn't a shelter, it's one hard working totally dedicated person and a small team of volunteers and foster homes. They don't have a centre or clinic or the funds to provide full bloods and screening - this is more of an emergency home-finder. I am full of admiration for the work everyone does for this rescue.
Meanwhile - thank God, the kittens are eating again. I am syringe feeding but yesterday there was no interest at all. LV had the genius idea of whisking an egg yolk into their goats milk and it worked! Yaay. Beaker even elbowed her Mum out of the way of the food bowl and ate some grown-up cat food. Small mercies etc.


----------



## poopsie

sending lots of love and eateateateateateateateateateateateateateat vibes


----------



## cats n bags

Just popping in to send a few more  to you and the kittens.  I hope everyone is still eating and Angel is taking care of her little family.  

You are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## boxermom

sending more hugs and prayers...............


----------



## clevercat

I need some virtual support. I am so, so angry - popped in to vent.
So. Good news (I have been out in meetings all day, on way home now so am hoping nothing has changed), Beaker, William and Patrick have improved and Jasmine is still not as affected as anyone else. Even the two who are really poorly still sucked down their syringe food like they were starving....
Anyway. I ordered the horrendously expensive anti-viral drug from vet. I have spent £1000's and £1000's recently on vet fees and as I don't have a credit card, rescue manager told me she would pay by debit card over the phone. Can you believe they won't allow us to do that??? They would have payment immediately, before I even go to pick the drugs up and they won't do it. Won't allow someone to pay on my behalf. I am stressing enough without this additional worry. I am PMSy so just generally enraged with the world - but this has tipped me over the edge.


----------



## buzzytoes

Why on earth will they not let you prepay??? So dumb. Never mess with a PMSy woman!!!


----------



## Cindi

How stupid. How is it any different over the phone? As long as the transaction goes through they should give you the meds. Jerks. Want me to come over there and give them a piece of my mind???   I am really happy to hear it seems like everyone is improving. Always SO happy to hear about sickly kittens eating with gusto. Makes me smile.


----------



## cats n bags

I guess if the drugs are major mooolaaa  they might be concerned about someone using a stolen card, but still...it's interferon and not heroin, right?

I hope you can work out something to cover the payment.  Can they take a gift card/can the shelter lady buy one with debit?  It seems a bit weird to ask you to take a suitcase full of cash to buy drugs.  

I hope you and everyone can have a nice, peaceful evening after the stress of the day.


----------



## dusty paws

clever.. i'm serious. in the future if you say the word ..  i have enough miles to get me to the UK to come help out for a bit.


----------



## boxermom

Of course, they couldn't make it easier for you--this year has been that way. I'm disappointed that they wouldn't trust a friend of yours to have a legitimate debit card. After all the money they have made off you.

a million hugs being sent your way.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> clever.. i'm serious. in the future if you say the word ..  i have enough miles to get me to the UK to come help out for a bit.



This made me cry (stupid PMS). Thank you dusty. Big hug.


----------



## clevercat

My evening last night: Arrived home after hours on phone about the anti-viral drug, finally finding vet who THINKS they may be able to order it, and let RL (rescue lady) pay over the phone, but it will cost another £50+ because they will need to see the kittens first. Called my vet and cancelled everything off my account, including Gerbil's meds, Missy's biscuits - everything. At this point I was still furious.*
Anyway, got home and ran to kitchen, mixed up egg yolk and goats milk, ran to baffroom bedsit to syringe feed six kittens, all screaming their heads off that they were Starving and where have you Been, Gramma? All six ran up my bare legs in order to be first in the queue. Spent five minutes wiping the blood off my legs. Kittens fed, cleaned all the litter trays. Went to bedroom and was greeted by two guilty looking meezers. No wonder. They had pooped and peed on my mattress. Half hour spent scrubbing that and spraying high level disinfectant everywhere. *Fed everyone, went back to baffroom, had quick shower, came back to kitchen, Phil had power-yarked over every available surface.*
I think I have reached the point of tiredness where I am too exhausted to even feel annoyed by any of the above.....
LV rang me, really upset that the EPM (ebil practice manager) is going to wreck our relationship. Of course it isn't - *I told her again that the only reason I am still at that practise and spending £1000's is her - if she ever leaves, I'll follow her. anyway - she offered to pay the bill herself but I don't want her caught in the middle of the war developing between me and RL and the EPM.
So LV is going to talk to Practise Owner. At the centre of this there are six kittens who need their meds, so I hope the PO can see sense. What I find hard to understand is this - Ralphie's treatment cost almost £1600. I paid half, RL paid half. Over the phone, using her debit card. Payment was authorised immediately. So - What. *Is . Their. Problem.*


----------



## poopsie

always the hard way.

I am so sorry that things are so stressful and difficult.  In these circumstances I try and follow Elvis's advice "I used to be disgusted, now I try to be amused."

Sending lots of hugs


----------



## cats n bags

At least the kittins seem to be doing everything they are supposed to in order to get better.


----------



## buzzytoes

Jeez how beyond frustrating. I wish LV would just go and open her own practice somewhere cuz the rest of the staff sounds like a$$hats.


----------



## boxermom

Why do some people have to make life difficult, just because they can?  I'll never understand.

Your evening sounds like the times when my sons were in their *terrible twos* and they would get into a new disaster before I could clean up the last one. I can laugh now but at the time there was nothing funny about it.

Moar hugs flying your way, clever.


----------



## gazoo

Clever - people are dumb.  I simply cannot understand how PO and their like operate.  I honestly wouldn't want to understand.  What ever happened to the animal's health being the whole point of what they do?  

I'd feel infuriated and highly insulted and probably leave the practice, were I you.  

Hugs to you and all your feline divinities.  

I miss Bear.  How is he?


----------



## dusty paws

buzzytoes said:


> Jeez how beyond frustrating. I wish LV would just go and open her own practice somewhere cuz the rest of the staff sounds like a$$hats.



This x100


----------



## clevercat

What a week. The drugs are in my hands woo hoo! LV talked sense into PO - tbh it was less about him and more about the EPM who, it turns out, has an Ebil Minion. It was the Ebil Minion who caused all the trouble this week, making up rules about payment, and it turns out it was Ebil Minion who ratted on the LV when she took Ralphie home. Of course, this person is now on my Enemies List, a place she most definitely does not want to be. In the words of Abe Simpson, she will get the frowning of a lifetime when I next see her.
Honestly if it wasn't for LV I would walk, taking with me a huge percentage of their profits. A vet from another practice called me repeatedly yesterday saying how happy she would be to work with me - but gosh the cost! A consult at my practice costs £30 with follow up consults £20 a time. LV has seen all six *kittins and just charged the one fee. This other vet would charge £42 per two kittens - so I'd be looking at £126 just to tell me what I already know and that's before any meds are added on....
So I am staying as long as LV does. I would love for her to one day get her own practice but until then....
Anyway. The kittins, although they are still snotty and their eyes are dreadful, they are so full of life and I am beginning to feel less afraid I will lose them. *The screams of delight when they realise Gramma has walked into teh baffroom and look, she has teh foods! - they're so noisy. My legs have ribbons of scars where they've climbed up me, I have to change clothes every time I feed them as they are such messy eaters - but I'm just so happy they are feeling better.
A friend is collecting Angel tomorrow and dropping her off on Monday at a vet who provides low cost neutering to the rescue, she'll be back with me (fingers crossed it all goes well) on Monday night.*
gazoo - the Bear is a snugglebug who is currently belly up on the sofa waiting for scritchies. I'll try to post a photo over the weekend. He has nibbled off all his fur again but he is still beautiful.
Norris is considering moving in. He pops in now and then, assessing his accommodation in the manner of one debating renting a flat-share with people he doesn't know....yesterday, he stayed long enough for snack time and a nap in the lounge. My favourite time of day is spent with him - my furry prozac. He eats his breakfast, I have my coffee....we watch the wildlife out in the garden....Norris is the ultimate stressbuster


----------



## poopsie

I am so relieved that things are on the upswing. 

Try wearing a pair of baggy sweat pants at feeding time. The kind with elastic at the ankles. I remember when KiKi was a kittin she would hang on my sweats. Sometimes the claws  made it through, but it did help.


----------



## cats n bags

I'm so happy to hear that the kittens have found their appetites and will be getting their meds.  I hope the stuff works for them.  

Yay for LV standing up to EPM and the Minion.  I hope PO had a chat with them and makes sure you are on platinum status.  You've certainly earned the right for a few freebies for all of the money you bring in to the clinic.  I think I've met their evil sisters in the past, and the last thing you need when you are stressing over a sick kitty is a cold-hearted  :censor: on a power trip.

Norris is probably waiting for the first cold wet storms to make his final decisions on his accommodations.  Mr. Kitty asked me to let you and Norris know that Stinky Day is in 2 weeks.  He thinks it would be appropriate for you and Norris to celebrate by watching the bright orange sunset together out in the garden.  If it is still hot outside, you could make ice cream floats with neon orange soda pop and some vanilla ice cream.


----------



## gazoo

Norris is playing hard to get. 

Clever - great news that the babies are getting better.  Still sending you vibes!!


----------



## boxermom

They should roll out the red carpet for you when you come in, rather than making life difficult for you at the vet practice. Ebil person!  At this point you probably have as much or more knowledge as the best techs they have there.

It's a ton of work, but I'll bet it feels good to hear the kittins yelling for gramma when you get home. They need you and love you so much.

Love your description of Norris. I can picture him walking in, perusing the premises to see if it is up to his standards lol. He's no dummy.

Many hugs and prayers, as always, clever.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Ebil Minion I loathe you and I don't even know you. I hope you feel my loathesome glare from all the way across the pond. Don't be an a$$hat just because you can.

Glad the tittens continue to flourish. Maybe they were just feeling left out of the sympathy ring and cooked up some sickness to keep attention on them. One can at least hope that's all it was and that they are truly on the mend.


----------



## leasul2003

Ditto Buzzy's comment.


----------



## clevercat

Two kittens have bright clear eyes this morning! And Beaker, her eyes were the worst and this morning both her eyes are open! Yaay wonder-drug! And big big thank you to everyone who prayed for them when I was just too beaten down and defeated to even try.
I know we all have a very long way to go but the relief at seeing some improvement is huge.
And they are in VERY good spirits. This morning I was greeted like a member of that band One Direction.....six hysterically screaming joyous kittens....'she's here she's here an' she has our goats milk gramma gramma gramma me first me first no me ai am teh mos' starvin' one....' You get the idea.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Two kittens have bright clear eyes this morning! And Beaker, her eyes were the worst and this morning both her eyes are open! Yaay wonder-drug! And big big thank you to everyone who prayed for them when I was just too beaten down and defeated to even try.
> I know we all have a very long way to go but the relief at seeing some improvement is huge.
> And they are in VERY good spirits. This morning I was greeted like a member of that band One Direction.....six hysterically screaming joyous kittens....'she's here she's here an' she has our goats milk gramma gramma gramma me first me first no me ai am teh mos' starvin' one....' You get the idea.



Yay!  



_Hay!  Kittins!!!

Make like turkeys and gobble...gobble...gobble...

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Two kittens have bright clear eyes this morning! And Beaker, her eyes were the worst and this morning both her eyes are open! Yaay wonder-drug! And big big thank you to everyone who prayed for them when I was just too beaten down and defeated to even try.
> I know we all have a very long way to go but the relief at seeing some improvement is huge.
> And they are in VERY good spirits. This morning I was greeted like a member of that band One Direction.....six hysterically screaming joyous kittens....'she's here she's here an' she has our goats milk gramma gramma gramma me first me first no me ai am teh mos' starvin' one....' You get the idea.



Aww, that's great news!  Yay kittens!!


----------



## Cindi

YAY!!!!! One Direction has nothing on you.


----------



## dusty paws

Hurray kittens!


----------



## boxermom

Hoping they have turned the corner on the sickness.


----------



## clevercat

^^^ I hope so! They still look dreadful, all snotty and gross but I am cleaning them up regularly and feeding them every few hours. There is less snuffly breathing and fewer sneezes. Angel has gone off on her mini-break. Tomorrow she'll be neutered and then she'll stay with my friend until Tuesday or Wednesday. She was surprisingly calm as she left - there is no bond at all with her children, such a shame.


----------



## clevercat

Oh gazoo - you have competition for the Bear! My friend is absolutely smitten. Bear loves all the attention anyway, but I think it was the way he held his little paw out to her, asking for snoodles, that melted her heart.....


----------



## buzzytoes

That Bear is such a flirt.


----------



## clevercat

^^^^He could even teach Norris teh Lay-deez man a thing or two


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Two kittens have bright clear eyes this morning! And Beaker, her eyes were the worst and this morning both her eyes are open! Yaay wonder-drug! And big big thank you to everyone who prayed for them when I was just too beaten down and defeated to even try.
> I know we all have a very long way to go but the relief at seeing some improvement is huge.
> And they are in VERY good spirits. This morning I was greeted like a member of that band One Direction.....six hysterically screaming joyous kittens....'she's here she's here an' she has our goats milk gramma gramma gramma me first me first no me ai am teh mos' starvin' one....' You get the idea.



YAY!!! eat up little ones!!!


----------



## clevercat

Little peekture of Patrick. The kittens are so much better now. I am _beginning _to feel they all have hope.....


----------



## clevercat

^^^ Oh gosh, blurry - sorry!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Little peekture of Patrick. The kittens are so much better now. I am _beginning _to feel they all have hope.....
> 
> View attachment 2300667



Well hello there little Patrick! What a handsome little fellow you are!


----------



## Cindi

What a gorgeous boy! Good morning sweetie.


----------



## clevercat

Angel came through her op just fine. She is awake and looking around for snacks. So so relieved. She will be back with me this evening. Angel is going to be on painkillers for a few days as they had to cut through some muscle (something to do with her recently giving birth) - I think perhaps she can live in the pen just for a while, as she recovers. 
I've missed her grumpy self


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Angel came through her op just fine. She is awake and looking around for snacks. So so relieved. She will be back with me this evening. Angel is going to be on painkillers for a few days as they had to cut through some muscle (something to do with her recently giving birth) - I think perhaps she can live in the pen just for a while, as she recovers.
> I've missed her grumpy self



Somehow, I think Angel is going to enjoy having a private suite with minions bringing her peeled grapes, ambrosia, and whatever else her royal heart desires.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Oh gazoo - you have competition for the Bear! My friend is absolutely smitten. Bear loves all the attention anyway, but I think it was the way he held his little paw out to her, asking for snoodles, that melted her heart.....



I can just hear him, " And how do YOU do?".  All chivalry and hotness, that Bear.


----------



## clevercat

Angel is home and happy! She popped in to check on the kittins, and ensure Gramma is looking after everyone properly.....the visit lasted about five seconds, long enough for her to realise there was no food around, then she was straight out into the kitchen to wait with Basil! Basil! Basil! for for snack time. I'd like to think she has mellowed a little - even though she wants nothing to do with her children, she did at least share a bowl of goat's milk with Basil this evening without smacking him out of the way. Progress.


----------



## gazoo

^ I so love your way of talking, Clever.  I can *see* things as you describe them so richly.


----------



## jenny70

gazoo said:


> ^ I so love your way of talking, Clever.  I can *see* things as you describe them so richly.



Yes!  Exactly! Perfectly said!


----------



## ILuvShopping

so happy for you that the drugs seem to be helping!!


----------



## clevercat

The kittens are going from strength to strength. It was a week today that I thought I'd lose them all and the change is incredible. I wish I'd been able to video last nights pre-dinner show...they have developed their own cabaret act. The only way I can manage them at feeding time is to pop them into the baff and then lift them out one at a time to feed and med. So after a mad five minutes spent racing around the house rounding them up after Angel encouraged all six to make a run for it as I opened the door to their room, I got them all into the baff. They stood quietly in a row until I said their favourite words, 'who's up first?' then all six jumped up and down - perfectly synchronised. 'look gramma we been practisin' all day!'
As for Angel...little toad. She has LCS wrapped around her paw. Apparently Angel was waiting for her yesterday, sitting outside teh baffroom, gazing shyly up at her from under long tortie lashes and asking ever so politely if she could please see her children, she missed them dreadfully and didn't know why mama was keeping them apart....LCS fell for this, not realising the only reason Angel wanted in was to demolish the food left out in the hope the kittins would eat rather than rely on the bottle. So poor Angel ended up spending all afternoon and most of the evening fending off her offspring. She was furious (with me, of course) when I arrived home and let her out - marched out of the baffroom with ears slicked back in outrage, swearing like a fishwife....


----------



## poopsie

snickersnortsnickersnort


----------



## boxermom

You should get a reality show for the cats and all their wily behavior!


----------



## buzzytoes

boxermom said:


> You should get a reality show for the cats and all their wily behavior!


 
This. I would totally watch.


----------



## clevercat

^^^ I'm thinking I'll write a book instead


----------



## cats n bags

I guess Angel has decided to change her name from "Angel-I-hate-everyone" to "Angel-I-hate-everyone-that-doesn't-have-snacks-in-their-pockets."


----------



## Cindi

I will need a signed copy please. 





clevercat said:


> ^^^ I'm thinking I'll write a book instead


----------



## boxermom

cats n bags said:


> I guess Angel has decided to change her name from "Angel-I-hate-everyone" to "Angel-I-hate-everyone-that-doesn't-have-snacks-in-their-pockets."



A girl does have her priorities, after all.


----------



## leasul2003

Can I reserve a copy of that book please?


----------



## clevercat

Norris needs prayers, please. He hasn't been his usual self the past couple of days, has stopped eating and drinking and has developed a strange cough (he sounds like my BonBon as she reached the end....). He's gone missing for several meals - fortunately this morning he turned up and - unusually - walked straight in. But still won't eat. I was waiting for vet to open so I can book us an appointment....but he's just nipped out again. I'm worried about him.


----------



## poopsie

Oh noes!  Oh Norris..............please please please feel better. Sending lots of love and good thoughts


----------



## jenny70

Oh no! Praying for Norris.


----------



## cats n bags

Sending healing thoughts to Norris.  Please come back home so you can go see LV and find out why you feel icky.


----------



## boxermom

sending prayers for Norris..........


----------



## buzzytoes

Norris please come home. LV really won't be mean to you and will make you feel better!


----------



## clevercat

Norris has gone to the Bridge. I am devastated. I've lost my furry Prozac. I will miss him terribly.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Norris has gone to the Bridge. I am devastated. I've lost my furry Prozac. I will miss him terribly.



Oh No.  :cry:

RIP little guy.


----------



## poopsie

oh no. Oh Norris. I am so very sorry.


----------



## boxermom

OMG, no!  I'm so sorry. At least he didn't seem to suffer long, but this must feel devastating.


----------



## Cindi

That poor little angel. RIP sweet boy. You are very much loved. :cry:


----------



## dusty paws

Oh clever I'm so sorry.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh no I'm so sorry. Play hard sweet Norris.


----------



## Lush Life

Not sweet Norris. I'm so sorry, CC--please stay strong.


----------



## jenny70

Oh no!  I'm so sorry Clever.


----------



## ILuvShopping

I'm so sorry Clever


----------



## clevercat

I'm so tired. Spent the night crying - I went out to empty the bins and it broke my heart that Norris will never again be waiting for me on the doorstep....
I have taken a day's leave today - got a stinky email from the MD about not giving sufficient notice of holiday, even though I had said it was an emergency...this time next week is resignation day so I need to hold it together until then....ugh.
For the first time ever I didn't get a casket....the thoughtof my little free spirit being enclosed - he'd have hated that. I will scatter his ashes in the garden.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I'm so tired. Spent the night crying - I went out to empty the bins and i*t broke my heart that Norris will never again be waiting for me on the doorstep....*
> I have taken a day's leave today - got a stinky email from the MD about not giving sufficient notice of holiday, even though I had said it was an emergency...this time next week is resignation day so I need to hold it together until then....ugh.
> For the first time ever I didn't get a casket....the thought of my little free spirit being enclosed - he'd have hated that. I will scatter his ashes in the garden.




That makes my heart ache. When Boo was missing it was horrible------I so missed him running to the car to greet me when I pulled in the driveway. I would open the door of the car and scoop him up into my arms. Adrian would run out when I came home, but bless her little feral heart there was no way I was going to be able to love her up. Since I got Boo back I haven't taken a single one of his greetings for granted----I remember how bleak it was without him.

It is amazing how quickly and thoroughly they can capture our hearts. He will always be there for you just as you were for him.


----------



## gazoo

What?  Oh - Clever - NO!  I'm so sorry.  I can't believe how quick this was.  Poor Norris and poor you.


----------



## Cindi

Clear your mailbox, Clever!!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Clear your mailbox, Clever!!



Cleared!
Thank you, everyone, for the kind words about Norris. It has not been an easy few days. I miss him very much.
The kittens have been doing their best to keep my mind occupied - they are maniacs! Photos coming up soon.


----------



## boxermom

I've been thinking about you, even tho I haven't posted. Can't wait to see how big the kittins are!


----------



## Cindi

Norris was loved at the end, that's all most of us can hope for. You took care of him while still allowing him to be himself. I love that you sprinkled him in the garden. Your free spirit. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## clevercat

^^^ I will do, when he comes back. Going to plant a Rose or some lavender in his favourite shady spot and scatter his ashes there. Norris really was a true free spirit. I would give all my material things up to have one more morning with him, watching over him as he ate breakfast....


----------



## leasul2003




----------



## madamefifi

Oh, no. Not Norris! I am so very sorry, Clever.


----------



## Candice0985

Hi Clever,
I've been busy with trade shows the last few weeks and i'm just catching up now. 

I am so so sorry to hear about Norris, what happened for him to pass so suddenly?  hugs for you 

how have the kittens been? are they feeling better? it sounds like they are causing havoc at your house so I assume they are


----------



## clevercat

Beaker, looking unbelievably tragic....







William, looking adorable...




For Stinky'sMum, 'How _you _doin'?' 




For teh Georgie Porgie fan club....


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Beaker, looking unbelievably tragic....
> 
> View attachment 2311933
> 
> 
> 
> For Stinky'sMum, 'How _you _doin'?'
> 
> View attachment 2311936
> 
> 
> H]





Dayum that boy is giving off the sexy vibe today...

Beeker and Georgie are all ready for Stinky Day, and everybody's eyes are looking really good too!


----------



## clevercat

For Gazoo....




and finally, for now, Patrick - asleep after sneaking a quick snack from Mama


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> For Gazoo....
> 
> View attachment 2311942
> 
> 
> and finally, for now, Patrick - asleep after sneaking a quick snack from Mama
> 
> View attachment 2311943



Look at Bear, all aristrocatstic!  What a WONDERFUL photo!  Thankyouthankyouthankyou!!

The other children all look great, Clever.  Is Georgie getting bigger?


----------



## Cindi

Something for everyone! Everyone looks great! So nice to see the kittens looking well. LOVE Bear. Wanna give him a big hug. Now we just need Phillip pics.


----------



## jenny70

Oh my gosh!  Cuteness overload!!  Is that little Patrick's tongue sticking out?  Too cute!

How about some meezer shots?


----------



## leasul2003

Oh my! I may have to fight someone over Bear! He is so rough and tumble pirate like sexy! But I do love me some Beaker!!! Can you please package that little cutie up and send her to me wrapped up in a bow?


----------



## boxermom

It's illegal to be that cute--William, Beaker and Patrick need to be on the Cute Overload calendars pronto. And your big boys look very handsome, too!

Thanks for the pix. I've been in the car all day driving--finally stopped for the night--and this really made me smile.


----------



## gazoo

Hunky, rugged Bear certainly seems virile enough to handle the lot of us!


----------



## leasul2003

I'd have to agree with you Gazoo.


----------



## Candice0985

:kiss: oh mah gawd....so much cuteness!!!!!

Beaker looks like a little drama queen


----------



## buzzytoes

Ohmygosh Georgie Porgie gave me quite the giggle with that photo. Are these with your new camera?? All the pics came out great!


----------



## dusty paws

Georgieeeeeeeee!
And hello kittens!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Ohmygosh Georgie Porgie gave me quite the giggle with that photo. Are these with your new camera?? All the pics came out great!


 
My friend's camera....I am still doing 'point and pray' with teh iPhone


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> My friend's camera....I am still doing 'point and pray' with teh iPhone


 
For all that they are supposed to be so cool I think iphones take the worst pics in the world. I don't take a whole lot of pics with my phone but I will likely be switching back to Droid next year when my upgrade comes due. Drives me batty that I can never get a good pic of something because the color is always wonky.


----------



## clevercat

MOAR! Enjoy 

Basil! Basil! Basil!




Angel




Simon smiling....




MOAR George E Porgie




Thomissssss....




Mr Piddle Pants himself, Foster Grant




PHIL!!!!!


----------



## leasul2003

Awesome pics! They are all just so darn cute in their own ways. Simon looks so wise and regal.


----------



## poopsie

*gasp* 

No Birmans?


----------



## jenny70

Love, love, love the kitty pics!


----------



## Cindi

Phillip my darling!!!! Oh, I missed you!    I just love them all but Phillip is my favorite. 

These are you best set of pics yet. Everyone looks so happy and sweet. I wish I could come visit and cuddle kitties.


----------



## jenny70

I had to come back and look at the kitties again. I love seeing Foster and Grant and knowing how far they have come in your care. Two of the luckiest meezers in the world!


----------



## buzzytoes

Thomissss my beautiful flame point lookalike!

I need some Scottish Fold/British Shorthair in my life. Their faces just always make me laugh. Love Simon smiling as well. Ditto to whoever said it's so amazing to see how far the Meezers have come with you.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> *gasp*
> 
> No Birmans?



Ha! The afternoon my friend visited, Team BB hid out under the bed, asking when was the lady leaving please, they didn't much like her...lol


----------



## clevercat

Foster as Basemint Kitteh......psst, lots ob 'nip abailable on teh Dark Side.....


----------



## poopsie

mucky little toad


----------



## gazoo

Angel has such a "B!tch PLEASE!" look to her.


----------



## dusty paws

Georgieeeee you are so handsome! Clever what a gorgeous group of felines you have there


----------



## buzzytoes

gazoo said:


> Angel has such a "B!tch PLEASE!" look to her.


 
She so does!


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Angel has such a "B!tch PLEASE!" look to her.


 


buzzytoes said:


> She so does!


 
Sometimes I think I heard correctly when she told me her name is 'ihateyou'. 
Luckily, motherhood has taken teh edge off teh stroppiness.....


----------



## clevercat

_Wait...what? Tomorrow is Stinky Day an' Caturday all at teh sames tiems????? Best. Day. Eber._


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> _Wait...what? Tomorrow is Stinky Day an' Caturday all at teh sames tiems????? Best. Day. Eber._
> 
> View attachment 2314264



I do believe it is little Doood!!!




http://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/9629167435/ http://www.flickr.com/people/9491626@N08/


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> _Wait...what? Tomorrow is Stinky Day an' Caturday all at teh sames tiems????? Best. Day. Eber._
> 
> View attachment 2314264





Squeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!


ded from teh cuteness 


(or the heat---Ha!)


----------



## ladysarah

clevercat said:


> _Wait...what? Tomorrow is Stinky Day an' Caturday all at teh sames tiems????? Best. Day. Eber._
> 
> View attachment 2314264



OMG- what an adorable kitten! You so have to Interview new homes for them...make sure they are treated like royals. Though I can't imagine parting with them...


----------



## clevercat

ladysarah said:


> OMG- what an adorable kitten! You so have to Interview new homes for them...make sure they are treated like royals. Though I can't imagine parting with them...


 
Oh I'm not planning to part with them. Having pulled them through their recent illness, they are staying put. For now, at least.


----------



## Cindi

OMG the face!!!! I can't take the cuteness.


----------



## clevercat

I was getting to a point where i was thinking FINALLY this stinking year was easing up on the stress levels. Friday, I resigned and had my first good nights sleep in forever. New job starting in a month and I feel I have something to look forward to.... Yesterday the kittens had their health check with LV. Everyone was noisy, boisterous, pushing and jostling for attention....LV was thrilled with their progress and how much better they are.
Met a friend for a drink at Canary Wharf, sat out in the sunshine and yaay there was that slight sharpness in the air that means autumn is on the way.
I haven't felt that relaxed in ages.
It was a very brief respite, though...
This morning when I opened the door to the baffroom bedsit, only five kittens ran out to greet me. Unbelievably - and from out of nowhere - Patrick passed away in his sleep.
I don't have any tears left, its like I take blow after blow and now I can't feel anything.
Poor little guy, he fought so bravely to stay. I know Pearl and his other two siblings would've been waiting to get him as he arrived at the Bridge...
Devastating.


----------



## jenny70

Oh Clever, I'm so very very sorry.


----------



## poopsie

Oh noes! oh poor little soul. How could he be fine one minute and gone the next? :cry: 
I am so very sorry


----------



## clevercat

I very vaguely remember LV telling me - that evening the kittens were so ill I thought they would not last the week - about Fading Kitten Syndrome. Something to do with all the herpes symptoms. Idk. Am just in shock. Of course, because it's Sunday I can't even talk to LV or take his little body up to the vet. And I'm away tomorrow so having to ask LCS to do it. 
The only comfort I can find - it must've been quick and instant. Just from the way he was laying. And he had such a happy final day - even last night, he was sitting in my lap asking for just one more bottle before bedtime, Gramma.....
Ugh. I feel like I just shouldn't have cats, like I am such a failure with them...OK here come the tears.


----------



## cats n bags

I'm so sorry to hear that Patrick has left for the bridge.  Play hard little guy.  :cry:


----------



## Cindi

Please Clever don't ever say you shouldn't have cats. You are the complete opposite of a failure. If not for you all of the kittens would have died. It is not your fault and there was nothing more you could have done. Little Patrick knew he was loved and had a wonderful, although short, life with you. He will be waiting at the Bridge for you and is even now romping and playing with his siblings. This is a horrible loss and I am really sorry he couldn't stay longer. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## boxermom

I'm so sorry about little Patrick. He had a lovely life.

You are a success with cats that no one else would be able to keep! You take the most difficult ones and give them all your love and excellent care. No one could do more, clever. We all know that. Right now, though, I can see how you would feel that way. My guess is nothing would've changed the outcome for Patrick. But you gave him a sweet life for the time he had.


----------



## poopsie

I had never heard of FKS.


----------



## Cindi

Unfortunately it is all too common, especially in larger litters. :cry: I lost a foster kitten that way years ago. It was the worse feeling ever. I felt like I failed him even though the vet said there was nothing I could have done differently. It is just a very sad fact of animal rescue.





poopsie2 said:


> I had never heard of FKS.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Unfortunately it is all too common, especially in larger litters. :cry: I lost a foster kitten that way years ago. It was the worse feeling ever. I felt like I failed him even though the vet said there was nothing I could have done differently. It is just a very sad fact of animal rescue.



That's just what LV said yesterday. Patrick was the smallest kitten and the one who showed symptoms first. IDK if it will strike again - it's always going to be a relief to see five little maniacs racing toward me as I open the door to their bedsit. Beaker appeared from behind the loo this morning, giggling to herself and telling me that, _ai hab jus' done teh massibe poo, Gramma. A runny one. G/L gettin' behind teh ess-bend to clean it up _ and so it goes on.....
LV wants the kittens to have another course of the hideously expensive anti-viral but the rescue can't afford to fund it and after the past few months, I can't either. So will just have to persevere with eye bathing, drops and antibiotics.
Is it selfish to just want a few hours for me, I wonder. Not that I'm sure what I'd do with them..


----------



## poopsie

Is there an age when you can safely feel that they are out of the woods?


----------



## Cindi

Does the rescue have a page on FaceBook? If so could they start a donation page for the kittens treatment? There are at least 2-4 requests for help paying vet bills on my FB feed every day. Surprisingly there are many people willing to help. I don't know how much the treatment is but at $20 per person it might not be that bad. I would donate. Actually I would donate here but I don't think that is allowed in TPF. How much is the treatment if you don't mind me asking?






clevercat said:


> That's just what LV said yesterday. Patrick was the smallest kitten and the one who showed symptoms first. IDK if it will strike again - it's always going to be a relief to see five little maniacs racing toward me as I open the door to their bedsit. Beaker appeared from behind the loo this morning, giggling to herself and telling me that, _ai hab jus' done teh massibe poo, Gramma. A runny one. G/L gettin' behind teh ess-bend to clean it up _and so it goes on.....
> LV wants the kittens to have another course of the hideously expensive anti-viral but the rescue can't afford to fund it and after the past few months, I can't either. So will just have to persevere with eye bathing, drops and antibiotics.
> Is it selfish to just want a few hours for me, I wonder. Not that I'm sure what I'd do with them..


----------



## gazoo

^^   That's a great idea, *CINDI*.  
I regularly donate to some local rescues here through their FB pages.  They post photos of the the little ones and give details.  The response seems very strong each time there is a crisis, which is very often.  

*Clever*, I'm sorry for the loss of Patrick.  Every loss seems so shockingly unexpected.  What you do is amazing, and the trade off is this pain.  I admire your devotion to these wonderful babies.  Please don't feel badly about yourself.  Your home may have been a short stop for some of these babies, but it was a safe and loving spot and that is priceless.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Does the rescue have a page on FaceBook? If so could they start a donation page for the kittens treatment? There are at least 2-4 requests for help paying vet bills on my FB feed every day. Surprisingly there are many people willing to help. I don't know how much the treatment is but at $20 per person it might not be that bad. I would donate. Actually I would donate here but I don't think that is allowed in TPF. How much is the treatment if you don't mind me asking?



What a good idea! I am not very FB savvy so have just emailed the Rescue manager to ask. 
Each course of treatmen lasts a week and is around $500 - which on it's own, doesn't sound so much (and makes me curse to think that back in the credit card era, I used to drop three times that much on a purse. Those days have truly gone.), but after the almost £5000 we've spent on vet bills in the last few months, it's just too much.


----------



## jenny70

This is a fantastic idea, I would love to help out!


----------



## clevercat

I am so touched that tPFers want to help.... 
I really hope this isn't against teh rules but having talked with Rescue Manager, this would be best way to do it.
Go to http://www.pawsforlife-mini.co.uk/mission-statement/ and there is a Donate (through PayPal) button.
Anyone who can help will receive the next Newsletter which is going to tell the stories of Ralphie, Tiger-Lily, Angel and teh kittens. 
I'm going to start things off - I've been sitting on around 30euros, so sending them off to go into teh Kittin Medicine Fund.
I am a bit lost for words and - as always just lately - emotional - that anyone would want to help us. Thank you. It _really _means a lot.


----------



## ILuvShopping

so sorry to hear about patrick, clever. Do not feel discouraged.  I lost two of my foster kittens within a week of each other to what I can only think was fading kitten syndrome. I was terrified for awhile later and even after I took Chanel and Hermes back I didn't feel the wanting for more kittens. It was just too rough of an experience. 
But now I'm finally starting to get it again...  but now I have some house repairs I need to deal with so kittens will have to wait.


----------



## Cindi

This is great! How do we make sure the donation goes to your kittens? Do I just put their names in the purpose box? Or your name? Also does it translate US$ to Euro through Paypal? or do I need to find the exchange rate? Sorry so many questions.


Of course we are happy to help. $500 is a large amount but I have seen my rescue raise that in a day for a poor little guy that needed a leg removed. I usually end up donating 2-3 per week to different cats for medical care. Even $20 per person is a help with the large audience FaceBook brings. You will have your money in no time. 





clevercat said:


> I am so touched that tPFers want to help....
> I really hope this isn't against teh rules but having talked with Rescue Manager, this would be best way to do it.
> Go to http://www.pawsforlife-mini.co.uk/mission-statement/ and there is a Donate (through PayPal) button.
> Anyone who can help will receive the next Newsletter which is going to tell the stories of Ralphie, Tiger-Lily, Angel and teh kittens.
> I'm going to start things off - I've been sitting on around 30euros, so sending them off to go into teh Kittin Medicine Fund.
> I am a bit lost for words and - as always just lately - emotional - that anyone would want to help us. Thank you. It _really _means a lot.


----------



## jenny70

I looked up the conversion rate on the internet.  I also put in the comment section that I hoped the donation went for the medicine to help out Angel's kittens.  Hopefully that should be enough information?  




Cindi said:


> This is great! How do we make sure the donation goes to your kittens? Do I just put their names in the purpose box? Or your name? Also does it translate US$ to Euro through Paypal? or do I need to find the exchange rate? Sorry so many questions.
> 
> 
> Of course we are happy to help. $500 is a large amount but I have seen my rescue raise that in a day for a poor little guy that needed a leg removed. I usually end up donating 2-3 per week to different cats for medical care. Even $20 per person is a help with the large audience FaceBook brings. You will have your money in no time.


----------



## Cindi

I just did the same. Hopefully this will be a good start to your fundraising. 





jenny70 said:


> I looked up the conversion rate on the internet. I also put in the comment section that I hoped the donation went for the medicine to help out Angel's kittens. Hopefully that should be enough information?


----------



## Candice0985

I donated   I put in the comment box "for Angel's Kittens medicine, please make sure Angel's mom receives this donation to fund the kittens medication"

do you think this will be okay?


----------



## clevercat

Thank you so, so much! As long as Angel's name is mentioned somewhere, it will get to the kittens. I don't think it matters what currency is used - I'm so happy to have this help I can't tell you!


----------



## Cindi

Hopefully they can be trusted to get the money to you. How are the little monsters this evening?





clevercat said:


> Thank you so, so much! As long as Angel's name is mentioned somewhere, it will get to the kittens. I don't think it matters what currency is used - I'm so happy to have this help I can't tell you!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Hopefully they can be trusted to get the money to you. How are the little monsters this evening?



Yes - it's all organised and have just got off phone with Rescue Manager to agree how we'll go about ordering and paying. Like me, she is incredibly touched by the generosity shown here....It's  like a big weight has lifted. The monsters are full of naughtiness this evening....I am still worried about Beaker and William (who I absolutely adore) as they are determined never to give up teh bottle and are as a consequence smaller than the rest of the litter. That said, they are full of energy - William has taught himself to climb the shower curtain and then launch himself at me. I bear the scars bravely.  Willow is HUGE...fat little milk belly, twice the size of Beaker and Jasmine....
Angel has rediscovered her maternal instinct and loves her children again...


----------



## Cindi

I'm glad to hear about the rescue. Hopefully you will get what you need for the darling angels. I am so glad to hear they are being so bad.   That is always a good sign when they are full of kitten crazy energy. Can you try some wet cat food with gravy for Beaker and William? Make it soupy. And something really strong smelling like tuna. Hopefully they will learn to love regular food soon. Another good sign to see Angel taking care of her kids. I am so happy with this update.





clevercat said:


> Yes - it's all organised and have just got off phone with Rescue Manager to agree how we'll go about ordering and paying. Like me, she is incredibly touched by the generosity shown here....It's like a big weight has lifted. The monsters are full of naughtiness this evening....I am still worried about Beaker and William (who I absolutely adore) as they are determined never to give up teh bottle and are as a consequence smaller than the rest of the litter. That said, they are full of energy - William has taught himself to climb the shower curtain and then launch himself at me. I bear the scars bravely.  Willow is HUGE...fat little milk belly, twice the size of Beaker and Jasmine....
> Angel has rediscovered her maternal instinct and loves her children again...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Yes - it's all organised and have just got off phone with Rescue Manager to agree how we'll go about ordering and paying. Like me, she is incredibly touched by the generosity shown here....It's  like a big weight has lifted. The monsters are full of naughtiness this evening....I am still worried about Beaker and William (who I absolutely adore) as they are determined never to give up teh bottle and are as a consequence smaller than the rest of the litter. That said, they are full of energy - William has taught himself to climb the shower curtain and then launch himself at me. I bear the scars bravely.  Willow is HUGE...fat little milk belly, twice the size of Beaker and Jasmine....
> Angel has rediscovered her maternal instinct and loves her children again...



aww I'm glad Angel is back in maternal mode again   I hope Beaker and William will grow up to be big strong cats! I've only raised one litter so I do not have much experience but I know with the kittens I had Lady was the fattest little tubster and her brothers were all teeny tiny compared to her fat belly. and her brothers grew up to be twice her size and she stayed a petite little Lady cat 

I hope their size is not  an underlying issue like Patrick


----------



## boxermom

Our area Boxer dog rescue uses this type of fundraising for special needs animals and I donate often. I'm thrilled to be able to help Angel's babies. Foster moms always dig into their own pockets to help, despite any help from the agency. What a great idea!

If they have energy to pester you, I would think that is good news for their health, clever. I try to remember that when Sabo is always in my face with some absolutely immediate attention need that he has (all day long, some days). He's healthy and aging well so far, crossing my fingers.

hugs to you and the gang at Butterbean Towers.

p.s.just donated. I wish it could've been more, but anything to help your kittehs.


----------



## vanilje

Very happy to help. I wrote  ''For Angel's kittens'' in the Purpose Box, I hope this will be okay.


----------



## clevercat

I just wanted to say a huge, huge HUGE Purrs Forum thank you to everyone who donated - I have yet to get a final figure from the Rescue but have been told enough money has been raised to pay for the anti-viral drugs. I'm collecting them tomorrow. 
The kittens are looking on their benefactors with less than kindly eyes...as William told me, 'Ai hates teh taste ob that medsin, Gramma...we all do. How can you be so cruel, makin' us takes another course?' 
Really though, just so grateful. Thank you!!!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I just wanted to say a huge, huge HUGE Purrs Forum thank you to everyone who donated - I have yet to get a final figure from the Rescue but have been told enough money has been raised to pay for the anti-viral drugs. I'm collecting them tomorrow.
> The kittens are looking on their benefactors with less than kindly eyes...as William told me, 'Ai hates teh taste ob that medsin, Gramma...we all do. How can you be so cruel, makin' us takes another course?'
> Really though, just so grateful. Thank you!!!



yay that is great news! i'm sure the kittens are not happy about this but the purrs forum aunties sure are!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> I just wanted to say a huge, huge HUGE Purrs Forum thank you to everyone who donated - I have yet to get a final figure from the Rescue but have been told enough money has been raised to pay for the anti-viral drugs. I'm collecting them tomorrow.
> The kittens are looking on their benefactors with less than kindly eyes...as William told me, 'Ai hates teh taste ob that medsin, Gramma...we all do. How can you be so cruel, makin' us takes another course?'
> Really though, just so grateful. Thank you!!!



YAY!!!!!!!!  That's such great news!


----------



## boxermom

I'm so happy to hear that a significant amount was raised. Yes, our animals don't like the stuff that makes them better. Heck, Sabo acts like me brushing his teeth is the worst thing imaginable.

How do you say in kitteh language *honestly, this is really going to make you feel better!*


----------



## Cindi

YAY!!!! TPF people are the best!!  I'm so happy the kittens will have another round of meds even if they are not.  I tried to give Bellis some tuna flavored paste for her upset tummy. She acted like I was trying to stick poison in her mouth. Silly cats. I do hope this round does the trick. ((((HUGS))))





clevercat said:


> I just wanted to say a huge, huge HUGE Purrs Forum thank you to everyone who donated - I have yet to get a final figure from the Rescue but have been told enough money has been raised to pay for the anti-viral drugs. I'm collecting them tomorrow.
> The kittens are looking on their benefactors with less than kindly eyes...as William told me, 'Ai hates teh taste ob that medsin, Gramma...we all do. How can you be so cruel, makin' us takes another course?'
> Really though, just so grateful. Thank you!!!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> I just wanted to say a huge, huge HUGE Purrs Forum thank you to everyone who donated - I have yet to get a final figure from the Rescue but have been told enough money has been raised to pay for the anti-viral drugs. I'm collecting them tomorrow.
> The kittens are looking on their benefactors with less than kindly eyes...as William told me, 'Ai hates teh taste ob that medsin, Gramma...we all do. How can you be so cruel, makin' us takes another course?'
> Really though, just so grateful. Thank you!!!


----------



## leasul2003

Glad we could all help! Tell little William that the medicine is for his own good and all his TPF aunties want him to be strong and healthy.


----------



## gazoo

How are the kittens, *Clever?*


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> How are the kittens, *Clever?*


 
I think the anti-viral arrived just in time (big, big thanks again to everyone - both Rescue owner and I have been so touched by your kindness), as William was sneezing his head off this morning. LV said I can give the little man an extra dose each day (you can imagine his response to that, I am sure. He is a kitten who does not believe in holding his feelings back....) - he is still racing around like a maniac with the rest ob teh litter and eating  - still from the bottle - lots. He and Beaker have not got a clue. I have some cod and toonna to make a stinky fish cocktail tomorrow - maybe that will work, as at this rate, I can see myself still bottle feeding when they are both hulking great cats.
They're totally unafraid of anything new. My Dad is visiting and I thought the tittens would go into Stranger Danger mode. Ha! Dad is walking around with five kittens hanging off his trouser legs, all screaming for, 'goats milk or a snack,please, GrateGrampa,naownaownaow'...
As for me, I was supposed to be at a family event today with my Dad. Instead I have been yarking since the early hours and currently on the sofa alternately boiling hot and freezing cold, with Drs Gerbil, Murphy, Tommy and Bear taking it in turns to sit with me. Nurse Butterbean has scooched as far away as possible from my germy self....no surprise there, I suppose.


----------



## cats n bags

I hope you get to feeling better soon.  The big cats seem to be taking good care of you but I would be VERY worried about William and Beaker deciding to play doctor...

_Here Gramma...I haz the nice medcin from Purrs Forum peeples.  It makes you all better...right....Bwah Ha Ha Ha..._


----------



## boxermom

So sorry you have some evil bug, clever. Thank goodness for more medicine for the babies.


----------



## Cindi

Clever, I'm so sorry to hear you are feeling crappy. Stomach bugs are the worst.   Thinking of you and sending healing thoughts your way. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## jenny70

Hope you're feeling better soon Clever!


----------



## leasul2003

cats n bags said:


> I hope you get to feeling better soon.  The big cats seem to be taking good care of you but I would be VERY worried about William and Beaker deciding to play doctor...
> 
> _Here Gramma...I haz the nice medcin from Purrs Forum peeples.  It makes you all better...right....Bwah Ha Ha Ha..._


 

LOL. I can totally see that happening.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I hope you get to feeling better soon.  The big cats seem to be taking good care of you but I would be VERY worried about William and Beaker deciding to play doctor...
> 
> _Here Gramma...I haz the nice medcin from Purrs Forum peeples.  It makes you all better...right....Bwah Ha Ha Ha..._



LOL - I can see Wills with a teeny tiny white coat and stethoscope...
I feel better - yaay. I felt like death yesterday. Funnily enough I had been really whiny about not wanting to go to the family event...that'll teach me.
Kitten update - just three doses of the miracle drug and William has stopped sneezing. I'm so glad. My heart just sank listening to him yesterday - today he is racing around the hallway with his siblings...look gramma look we can has a new fort look gramma look ai am at teh top ob teh cabinet look gramma look....I don't think I've seen him stop since 5am.
Yaay wonder drug (bigger yaay for the purrs forum aunties).


----------



## poopsie

So glad that you and the tittins are feeling better


----------



## Cindi

Glad to hear everyone is on the mend!


----------



## boxermom

It's so ironic that when they are healthy and kinda wild, it can drive us nuts, but when they are quiet from sickness, we can't wait for them to be causing havoc in the house. Same with kids.

This medicine must be really powerful. 

So happy to hear you are feeling better--I'll bet the whole tribe can tell that Mama/Gramma is improving.


----------



## Candice0985

Hi Clever, how are you feeling today?

are the kittens running around causing havoc today!?


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Hi Clever, how are you feeling today?
> 
> are the kittens running around causing havoc today!?



I feel blech again, and it doesn't help that I will be travelling (for work) all over the UK and Ireland over the next fortnight. Just tired, tired, tired.
Meanwhile and because nothing stops at Butterbean Towers, at the same time my travels come to an end, the kittens will be released from quarantine and allowed to mix with teh masses. When I'm home, they have the run of the hallway and already they are making noises about 'conquering teh rest ob teh howse, Gramma'. 
When I'm out, the kittens and Angel live in teh baffroom bedsit. Angel let me know this evening, in no uncertain terms, that quarantine can't end fast enough. She left a huge steamer in her food bowl.
She is such a good mama, though. Loves her children. And has finally stopped with the ihateyous with the rest of the family. I need to think - yet again - about the cost of keeping the family together, but they love each other so much that I think they'll all stay....
Even if i did catch Claude climbing up the wall and launching himself, all pointy claws and teef, onto my Raisin Bal this evening...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I feel blech again, and it doesn't help that I will be travelling (for work) all over the UK and Ireland over the next fortnight. Just tired, tired, tired.
> Meanwhile and because nothing stops at Butterbean Towers, at the same time my travels come to an end, the kittens will be released from quarantine and allowed to mix with teh masses. When I'm home, they have the run of the hallway and already they are making noises about 'conquering teh rest ob teh howse, Gramma'.
> When I'm out, the kittens and Angel live in teh baffroom bedsit. Angel let me know this evening, in no uncertain terms, that quarantine can't end fast enough. She left a huge steamer in her food bowl.
> She is such a good mama, though. Loves her children. And has finally stopped with the ihateyous with the rest of the family. I need to think - yet again - about the cost of keeping the family together, but they love each other so much that I think they'll all stay....
> Even if i did catch Claude climbing up the wall and launching himself, all pointy claws and teef, onto my Raisin Bal this evening...


ugh! being sick is horrible....but travelling for work while sick is the worst! take care of yourself, lots of green tea, water, and vitamin C!

LOL omg Angel! the food dish is not for leaving steamers  so good to hear Angel is no longer throwing ihateyous at the rest of the family...she is settling in

I'm so happy to hear Angel loves her babies  it's definitely expensive to keep the whole litter and mama but I hope after this round of antibiotics the kittens will stay nice and healthy! 

lol the visual of Claude launching himself all four feets towards your Bal is both cringe worthy and kind of funny/cute. so bad!!!


----------



## clevercat

^^^ Ha - he thinks his name is spelled 'Clawed' and is determined to live up to it....


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> ^^^ Ha - he thinks his name is spelled 'Clawed' and is determined to live up to it....



ugh kitten claws are the worst! I remember Lady climbing my bare leg with her claws and the excruciating pain :s she had her first manicure after this incident!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> ugh kitten claws are the worst! I remember Lady climbing my bare leg with her claws and the excruciating pain :s she had her first manicure after this incident!



Oh I feel your pain. Literally. Imagine five kittens racing up bare legs....I'm glad it'll soon be opaque tights season!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Oh I feel your pain. Literally. Imagine five kittens racing up bare legs....I'm glad it'll soon be opaque tights season!



lol omg the worst!!! they're lucky they are so cute! tights definitely help but loose baggy pants are the best, if they do climb it keeps the lil claws away from your skin!

I live in dresses and opaque tights in the fall/winter...i'm looking forward to boots and coats weather


----------



## boxermom

I had a friend's cat climb into my lap for some petting, and then she dug her claws into my thighs, right through the pants fabric--yikes!! She drew blood; I had no idea cat's claws could dig through fabric like that!! I'm not sure what the message was--I wasn't satisfactory as a cat holder?


----------



## Candice0985

boxermom said:


> I had a friend's cat climb into my lap for some petting, and then she dug her claws into my thighs, right through the pants fabric--yikes!! She drew blood; I had no idea cat's claws could dig through fabric like that!! I'm not sure what the message was--I wasn't satisfactory as a cat holder?



she probably didn't mean too dig in. sometimes my cats will do this too especially Tuck. he does not have the best climbing skills (he's more of a ground cat)  and he tries to grip when standing on an uneven surface aka my legs. she probably was just trying to balance or hold on 

or Lady when i'm petting her and it feels reeeeallly good she'll "make biscuits" and if her claws are not cut short she'll claw me this way too!

cats claws can be real sharp if they're not cut down or using the scratching post. my sisters cat does neither (recued her at 9 years old and is terrified of nail clippers) and her nails are likes razors!


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I had a friend's cat climb into my lap for some petting, and then she dug her claws into my thighs, right through the pants fabric--yikes!! She drew blood; I had no idea cat's claws could dig through fabric like that!! I'm not sure what the message was--I wasn't satisfactory as a cat holder?



I think it was a sign of affection - when they 'knead' like that, they are thinking back to kittenhood. I see it now with the kittens kneading at Angel to encourage production at the milk bar to speed up... Bear regularly digs his claws in during lap time, as does Norton. I look like I am a serial self-harmer, legs criss-crossed with scars....


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I think it was a sign of affection - when they 'knead' like that, they are thinking back to kittenhood. I see it now with the kittens kneading at Angel to encourage production at the milk bar to speed up... Bear regularly digs his claws in during lap time, as does Norton. I look like I am a serial self-harmer, legs criss-crossed with scars....



this is what Lady does to me when she cuddles, she always sucks on a piece of my cardigan or whatever i'm wearing at the time and stretches her paws straight out and kneads me as she's cuddling


----------



## poopsie

Little Boo isn't very good at jumping so he digs in and climbs. Love hurts


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Little Boo isn't very good at jumping so he digs in and climbs. Love hurts



That much is true. Love nearly concussed me last night. I was snoodled (yaay hurrah it's FINALLY chilly enough to snoodle!) up on the sofa with the Bear, when George (who has suddenly become a lap cat. Most odd, after almost a year of being a 'look but don't touch' kitteh) took a flying leap over the dining room table, aiming for my lap. Realising he was about to land on Bear, he swerved and instead landed on my head and nose. Georgie is a sturdy chap....for a few moments I thought he had broken my nose.....what with the bruise blossoming today and the scarred legs, I am not a pretty sight today. Love really does hurt.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> That much is true. Love nearly concussed me last night. I was snoodled (yaay hurrah it's FINALLY chilly enough to snoodle!) up on the sofa with the Bear, when George (who has suddenly become a lap cat. Most odd, after almost a year of being a 'look but don't touch' kitteh) took a flying leap over the dining room table, aiming for my lap. Realising he was about to land on Bear, he swerved and instead landed on my head and nose. Georgie is a sturdy chap....for a few moments I thought he had broken my nose.....what with the bruise blossoming today and the scarred legs, I am not a pretty sight today. Love really does hurt.



 oh clever I hope you're okay!!! the way you wrote this literally made my LOL at work. poor you! but the visual of George flying through the air and trying to turn halfway to not land on Bear is priceless....


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> That much is true. Love nearly concussed me last night. I was snoodled (yaay hurrah it's FINALLY chilly enough to snoodle!) up on the sofa with the Bear, when George (who has suddenly become a lap cat. Most odd, after almost a year of being a 'look but don't touch' kitteh) took a flying leap over the dining room table, aiming for my lap. Realising he was about to land on Bear, he swerved and instead landed on my head and nose. Georgie is a sturdy chap....for a few moments I thought he had broken my nose.....what with the bruise blossoming today and the scarred legs, I am not a pretty sight today. Love really does hurt.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soDZBW-1P04


Little Boo is quite the nose biter as well.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soDZBW-1P04
> 
> 
> Little Boo is quite the nose biter as well.



It won't load 
Clydie was a nose biter, too. Mr Murphy is just a general biter. Little fiend just tried to take a chunk out of my arm.
William has the full blown herpes symptoms again. The only consolation - even though he is snuffling and sneezing - he is still full of energy. And still wants the bottle. I am working from home for the rest of the week (before the work week from Hell next week....I am travelling roughly 10 hours a day Monday-Wednesday and again on Friday. Ugh) so will dose him up with miracle drug, antibiotics and eye drops three times a day. I need to take more photos - he and Beaker adore each other. Idk how much it has to do with them being tinier than the others and still on the bottle but it's so cute to watch them.


----------



## boxermom

^Murphy (I assume Murphy is in your avatar?) doesn't look capable of doing anything remotely unpleasant. But I know looks can be deceiving. We've had dogs tear something apart while we are gone and then upon our return look at us so proudly, as if they accomplished something fabulous.


----------



## poopsie

What do you mean Murphy doesn't look like a biter?


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> ^Murphy (I assume Murphy is in your avatar?) doesn't look capable of doing anything remotely unpleasant. But I know looks can be deceiving. We've had dogs tear something apart while we are gone and then upon our return look at us so proudly, as if they accomplished something fabulous.



Ha yes, exactly! I came home the other evening to find the baffroom festooned with shredded loo roll, five kittens and proud mama sitting by, _We killed teh ebil toilet paper monster, Gramma. Noes needs to thank us....all in teh day's werk for TEAM TRUBBLE!!!!_


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> What do you mean Murphy doesn't look like a biter?



I nearly spat my coffee out!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Ha yes, exactly! I came home the other evening to find the baffroom festooned with shredded loo roll, five kittens and proud mama sitting by, _We killed teh ebil toilet paper monster, Gramma. Noes needs to thank us....all in teh day's werk for TEAM TRUBBLE!!!!_



LOL they are so bad! Angel is teaching her kittens the importance of being useful 

I went through a period with Lady where I was going through 1 to 2 rolls a day....my garbage can was full of shredded toilet paper! I started hiding in a wicker cabinet in my bathroom so I would come home to the drawers pulled out, face cloths and hand towels everywhere....she would ransack the wicker cabinet looking for the toilet paper! it was an interesting obsession


----------



## ILuvShopping

My toilet paper shredder is no longer with me but to this day I still keep my toliet paper in a metal toilet paper canister thing  lol

my bathroom doesnt even have a roll holder installed anywhere!  I replaced the vanity in there shortly after I moved in and never put one up.


----------



## clevercat

^^^ I'll have to do the same thing.
Lovely surprise (not) just now, when I picked up their blankies ready to wash them and noticed they were wet. There was that brief moment when I thought I must've sprinkled them as I stepped out of the shower. Then I took a good long sniff and nearly passed out. Yup, theyve piddled on everything.
I am full of admiration for LCS, who, alongside her day job, is a much-respected Raggie breeder. Looking after kittens is exhausting. Most days I feel (and given my scars and bruises, probably look) like the living dead.


----------



## boxermom

Candice0985 said:


> LOL they are so bad! Angel is teaching her kittens the importance of being useful
> 
> I went through a period with Lady where I was going through 1 to 2 rolls a day....my garbage can was full of shredded toilet paper! I started hiding in a wicker cabinet in my bathroom so I would come home to the drawers pulled out, face cloths and hand towels everywhere....she would ransack the wicker cabinet looking for the toilet paper! it was an interesting obsession



Wow--that is a determined cat! We had a dog who could open drawers. Stupidly I never took a photo or video of it. But a cat who could do all that!  I'm impressed with her ingenuity.


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> LOL they are so bad! Angel is teaching her kittens the importance of being useful
> 
> I went through a period with Lady where I was going through 1 to 2 rolls a day....my garbage can was full of shredded toilet paper! I started hiding in a wicker cabinet in my bathroom so I would come home to the drawers pulled out, face cloths and hand towels everywhere....she would ransack the wicker cabinet looking for the toilet paper! it was an interesting obsession


 
As I was saying.....


----------



## Candice0985

boxermom said:


> Wow--that is a determined cat! We had a dog who could open drawers. Stupidly I never took a photo or video of it. But a cat who could do all that!  I'm impressed with her ingenuity.


Lady is a smart little girl, she watches me and copies everything I do. I swear if she had thumbs she would feed herself in the morning lol.

she would even open the drawers as i'm standing there watching her! luckily her toilet paper obsession has calmed down so i'm able to put the roll back on the hanger but occasionally she still tears it up! I've even come home to paper towel shredded in my kitchen because the toilet paper was locked under my sink LOL. she basically was like "well that is fine, if I cant have TP i'll haz the paper towel "



clevercat said:


> As I was saying.....
> 
> View attachment 2330624



omg soooo cute! look at that ball of floofy cuteness sqqquueeee  is that William?


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Lady is a smart little girl, she watches me and copies everything I do. I swear if she had thumbs she would feed herself in the morning lol.
> 
> she would even open the drawers as i'm standing there watching her! luckily her toilet paper obsession has calmed down so i'm able to put the roll back on the hanger but occasionally she still tears it up! I've even come home to paper towel shredded in my kitchen because the toilet paper was locked under my sink LOL. she basically was like "well that is fine, if I cant have TP i'll haz the paper towel "
> 
> 
> 
> omg soooo cute! look at that ball of floofy cuteness sqqquueeee  is that William?


It's - appropriately enough - Clawed.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> It's - appropriately enough - Clawed.



 has he officially changed the spelling of his name yet?


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> has he officially changed the spelling of his name yet?


 
He is considering it.


----------



## Cindi

Incontrovertible Proof!  I always yell this at my kids when they are caught in the act.   As I was just explaining to my husband (after he found the trash knocked over, trash strewn across 3 rooms   and anything plastic slimed with cat drool, Oliver loves to suck on plastic) that's why they make them so cute!


----------



## Cindi




----------



## boxermom

^That made me LOL!!!


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


>



LOL all in a day's work  I bet they feel really good about themselves once they finish emptying a roll!


----------



## clevercat

^^^ Ha! _Noes stop us, Gramma! We is on a roll!_


----------



## clevercat

And on a toilet-related note...as if I didn't have enough to do, they are piddling everywhere (including the tray, so it's not that they don't know what it's for). The freshly washed blankets have just been peed on by Beaker, their brand new kitten tent was weed on as soon as I set it up.....my laptop bag that I unwisely put on the floor for a few moments....
I cannot say it enough just lately - I. Am. Exhausted.


----------



## Cindi

Can you get some Cat Attract for the litter box so they REALLY know where they are supposed to go. I would be beyond exhausted...I don't know how you do it.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Can you get some Cat Attract for the litter box so they REALLY know where they are supposed to go. I would be beyond exhausted...I don't know how you do it.



Good idea - I had forgotten about that. And going to order a big bottle of Urine-Off too.
Just lately, I don't know how I do it either. The bottle feeding is really tiring, the constant clean up of pee puddles..... Perhaps it will be a little less fraught when quarantine is over.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Good idea - I had forgotten about that. And going to order a big bottle of Urine-Off too.
> Just lately, I don't know how I do it either. The bottle feeding is really tiring, the constant clean up of pee puddles..... Perhaps it will be a little less fraught when quarantine is over.



tell little Beaker and Clawed it is time to grow up and stop bottle feeding! they're milking it for all it's worth. pun intended  it must be awfully cute though!

the peeing is the worst. I think I mentioned it on another thread but Lady used to not want to leave my side at night so she would pee directly on me while I was sleeping...never a nice wakeup call LOL. I never had those issues with Tucker.... for about a 2 week period I was washing my bedding 2 to 3 times a day...it was frustrating and exhausting but it won't last forever the little kittens will get it soon enough that you don't pee where you play!


----------



## poopsie

Cindi said:


>


----------



## clevercat

Livvie, doing her otter impersonation




Gerbs, looking like he's propping up a bar, having ordered a double G&T


----------



## dusty paws

oh hai kitties! poor clever -  you need a vacation!


----------



## buzzytoes

Silly kitties!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Livvie, doing her otter impersonation
> 
> View attachment 2331557
> 
> 
> Gerbs, looking like he's propping up a bar, having ordered a double G&T
> 
> View attachment 2331558



Livvie does look like an otter in this picture 

hey Gerbs, you've been cut off!:tispy:


----------



## poopsie

OliviA would be great for cat bearding


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> OliviA would be great for cat bearding



Lol - the Mini Bean has an image to maintain, you know! 
Meanwhile - big, big and important news....William ATE something today. Solid food, all by hisself. Woo hoo!


----------



## leasul2003

What?!?! Good for you William!!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Lol - the Mini Bean has an image to maintain, you know!
> Meanwhile - big, big and important news....William ATE something today. Solid food, all by hisself. Woo hoo!



yay William! ok Beaker it is your turn!


----------



## clevercat

_Ai noes eat teh chikkins, Aunty Candice. Ai are teh veggie-mah-tearian jus' liek Gramma!_
Of course, I am sure that the back of that little tortie mind is the realisation of just how much more cuddle time - and food - she gets at bottle time. William, meanwhile, is eating with the rest of the litter and then nipping quickly up into my lap for a couple of bottles too. Clever boy


----------



## clevercat

Just had text from LCS - Beaker has eaten her first solid foods!


----------



## poopsie

Way to go Beaker!!!  And LCS


----------



## Cindi

YAY!!!!   Go Beaker!


----------



## gazoo

Beaker!!!  Good girl!


----------



## boxermom

They've been milking the bottle habit (pun intended) long enough--yay and keep it up!


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> They've been milking the bottle habit (pun intended) long enough--yay and keep it up!



Lol! I have to admit, I felt like a parent who missed one of baby's big milestones....but I just arrived home and instead of racing up my legs and demanding bottle time, Mizz Beaker pounced on the bowl of kitteh chow and showed Gramma just how grown up she is


----------



## clevercat

Just before I fall into bed...a little Georgie P.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Lol! I have to admit, I felt like a parent who missed one of baby's big milestones....but I just arrived home and instead of racing up my legs and demanding bottle time, Mizz Beaker pounced on the bowl of kitteh chow and showed Gramma just how grown up she is


yayaayayayayayay beaker! 



clevercat said:


> Just before I fall into bed...a little Georgie P.
> 
> View attachment 2336487


 awwww hey Georgie!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Georgie Porgie you are the handsomest kitty around. I swoon.


----------



## poopsie

Georgie Porgie puddin pot pie


----------



## clevercat

My grandkittens are growing up. Just yesterday, I was greeted by William and Beaker with joyous cries of grammagrammagramma....this morning, the cries of joy were directed to six bowls of Felix....gushyfudgushyfudgushyfud
*sigh*


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> My grandkittens are growing up. Just yesterday, I was greeted by William and Beaker with joyous cries of grammagrammagramma....this morning, the cries of joy were directed to six bowls of Felix....gushyfudgushyfudgushyfud
> *sigh*



 aww they're just excited to know about all this good foods. i'm just happy to hear the 2 stubborn kitties are finally eating food! they'll be the same size as their siblings soon!


----------



## cats n bags

Don't feel too sad.  It won't be long before you start hearing, "Grammagrammagramma...Georgie ate a crunchie out of the bowl and now we are all gonna starve!!!!!!!  Oh Noes...Oh Woes is us...poor starving baby kittins..."





clevercat said:


> My grandkittens are growing up. Just yesterday, I was greeted by William and Beaker with joyous cries of grammagrammagramma....this morning, the cries of joy were directed to six bowls of Felix....gushyfudgushyfudgushyfud
> *sigh*


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Don't feel too sad.  It won't be long before you start hearing, "Grammagrammagramma...Georgie ate a crunchie out of the bowl and now we are all gonna starve!!!!!!!  Oh Noes...Oh Woes is us...poor starving baby kittins..."



snicker..........that's already beginning to happen. I was sent racing into the hallway by the most horrendous sound of kittens screaming. When I got there, Willow and Jasmine were scrapping like alley cats over a stray piece of Felix. While they were brawling, little William nipped in underneath and ate it. Such drama queens/kings, my kittens. Reminding me of a certain Butterbean.....


----------



## poopsie

and how is Miss Thang handling all of teh tittin cuteness?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> and how is Miss Thang handling all of teh tittin cuteness?



At teh moment, she is able to pretend they don't exist as they are still in quarantine. Next week, when Team Trubble is unleashed, it will be a very different story. TBH, I am a bit scared  * mama, look! Mah ebil minions hab arrived! Ah hopes they are all ready to do mah ebil bidding*


----------



## madamefifi

clevercat said:


> My grandkittens are growing up. Just yesterday, I was greeted by William and Beaker with joyous cries of grammagrammagramma....this morning, the cries of joy were directed to six bowls of Felix....gushyfudgushyfudgushyfud
> *sigh*



Ah, weaning...such a happy-yet-sad time for Teh Holder Of Teh Bottle. I am glad they have all weaned successfully, though--less stress on you, Clever!


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> Ah, weaning...such a happy-yet-sad time for Teh Holder Of Teh Bottle. I am glad they have all weaned successfully, though--less stress on you, Clever!



It's incredible just what a difference it's made - to me, not so much them! I look back at the week I was bottle feeding and medicating all of them four-six times a day and I don't know how I got through it. Now I am lucky if they look up at me from their bowls  they are 11 weeks old today, where did all that time go!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> It's incredible just what a difference it's made - to me, not so much them! I look back at the week I was bottle feeding and medicating all of them four-six times a day and I don't know how I got through it. Now I am lucky if they look up at me from their bowls  they are 11 weeks old today, where did all that time go!



all your hard work and perseverance got them through. they says thanks gramma in between bites of foods


----------



## clevercat

Autumn starts tomorrow, and teh kittehs are busy getting back into snoodle-practice.....


----------



## Cindi

Squeeeeeee! Love kitty snoodle piles!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Autumn starts tomorrow, and teh kittehs are busy getting back into snoodle-practice.....
> 
> View attachment 2340390



Love!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Autumn starts tomorrow, and teh kittehs are busy getting back into snoodle-practice.....
> 
> View attachment 2340390



See, right after Stinky Day the weather gets all nice again!  The other morning I woke up under a large dust bunny.   I never thought I would ever see Mr. Kitty sleeping in bed with me.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> See, right after Stinky Day the weather gets all nice again!  The other morning I woke up under a large dust bunny.   I never thought I would ever see Mr. Kitty sleeping in bed with me.



*Oh noes! Miss Stinky, your Mum let teh dumb boize Duss Bunny sleeps in YOUR bed!!!! *
I love autumn. When I went out for a walk this morning, the air was crisp and smelt of woodsmoke....isn't it nice to snoodle under a blankie on teh sofa instead of sitting inches away from a fan, feeling make-up melting off.


----------



## boxermom

Fall is my favorite time of year. Animals seem to love it, too.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Fall is my favorite time of year. Animals seem to love it, too.



Mine too. I love those cold bright mornings and all the leaves changing colours...
The kittehs love that it's cold enough to form a snoodle pile on top of the radiator and to stay there for hours at a time....
I keep meaning to ask, how is Sabo doing?


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> Mine too. I love those cold bright mornings and all the leaves changing colours...
> The kittehs love that it's cold enough to form a snoodle pile on top of the radiator and to stay there for hours at a time....
> I keep meaning to ask, how is Sabo doing?



I love the idea of a snoodle pile!

It hasn't been a good couple weeks for Sabo. He has the disc problem in his neck and when it flares up, he limps and is in pain. Our lovely vet has devised a plan of medicines for when this happens so he's better now. But that aggravates his tummy upsets from his bad pancreas, so cleaning up some major upchucks hasn't been fun. He is acting like his normal *in your face* self today, though!  I need to take a pic of him. He's getting so gray.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I love the idea of a snoodle pile!
> 
> It hasn't been a good couple weeks for Sabo. He has the disc problem in his neck and when it flares up, he limps and is in pain. Our lovely vet has devised a plan of medicines for when this happens so he's better now. But that aggravates his tummy upsets from his bad pancreas, so cleaning up some major upchucks hasn't been fun. He is acting like his normal *in your face* self today, though!  I need to take a pic of him. He's getting so gray.



Aww poor little man. I'm glad today is a good day for him....and yes please, Sabo photo needed


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> Aww poor little man. I'm glad today is a good day for him....and yes please, Sabo photo needed



I just put one in the Boxer thread. Took it about 20 min. ago. He doesn't look pleased with me--he does NOT like to have his photo taken, unlike most dogs.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I just put one in the Boxer thread. Took it about 20 min. ago. He doesn't look pleased with me--he does NOT like to have his photo taken, unlike most dogs.



He has such character - something about those eyes, so expressive.


----------



## clevercat

Kittin quarantine ends on Saturday (I hope) after we visit LV for a check up. Five naughty kittins are about to esplore the rest of Butterbean Towers and create mayhem as they do so. I am already scared.
They are already so curious about the rest of the house and determined to investigate. Just this morning, I was cleaning the trays and Willow appeared next to me, 'you missed a bit, Gramma. Also teh Beaker hab done a poo behind teh sink again..." it took me a moment to realise she (more likely Angel) had opened the door from the quarantine area and broken into the staff quarters. *sigh* when I took her back in, the other four charged forward, a feline posse with William leading the charge and nipping straight behind the sofa. It took me ages to catch him....


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Kittin quarantine ends on Saturday (I hope) after we visit LV for a check up. Five naughty kittins are about to esplore the rest of Butterbean Towers and create mayhem as they do so. I am already scared.
> They are already so curious about the rest of the house and determined to investigate. Just this morning, I was cleaning the trays and Willow appeared next to me, 'you missed a bit, Gramma. Also teh Beaker hab done a poo behind teh sink again..." it took me a moment to realise she (more likely Angel) had opened the door from the quarantine area and broken into the staff quarters. *sigh* when I took her back in, the other four charged forward, a feline posse with William leading the charge and nipping straight behind the sofa. It took me ages to catch him....


oh my....the kitten krazies are going to start Saturday! I think we need updated peektures of the kittins


----------



## poopsie

tittins tittins tittins...............can't wait to see all the tittins!!!!!!


----------



## boxermom

You'll wish you had 10 arms and legs to keep them out of trouble! You could charge admission to defray cleaning and damage costs. Everything will be new and explorable for them.


----------



## dusty paws

i think this requires video.


----------



## clevercat

^^^ Ha I feel like that this evening! They are all out in the hallway with Angel. I spent an hour entertaining them with teh magical feathers on a stick, fed them again (they are bottomless pits), came in to the kitchen to make a coffee, heard terrible screaming, raced into the hallway...nothing. Five angelic kittens. Back into the kitchen, more screams. Out in the hallway again, five kittens sitting quietly, tails tucked primly around front paws. Only after I raced in and out half a dozen times did I realise this was their idea of a joke. Little toads.


----------



## poopsie

I see that your training is progressing nicely......................................


----------



## ladysarah

clevercat said:


> ^^^ Ha I feel like that this evening! They are all out in the hallway with Angel. I spent an hour entertaining them with teh magical feathers on a stick, fed them again (they are bottomless pits), came in to the kitchen to make a coffee, heard terrible screaming, raced into the hallway...nothing. Five angelic kittens. Back into the kitchen, more screams. Out in the hallway again, five kittens sitting quietly, tails tucked primly around front paws. Only after I raced in and out half a dozen times did I realise this was their idea of a joke. Little toads.



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## Cindi

Definitely needs pics...or a 24 hour streaming video would be better. Toady Kitten Watch. 






clevercat said:


> ^^^ Ha I feel like that this evening! They are all out in the hallway with Angel. I spent an hour entertaining them with teh magical feathers on a stick, fed them again (they are bottomless pits), came in to the kitchen to make a coffee, heard terrible screaming, raced into the hallway...nothing. Five angelic kittens. Back into the kitchen, more screams. Out in the hallway again, five kittens sitting quietly, tails tucked primly around front paws. Only after I raced in and out half a dozen times did I realise this was their idea of a joke. Little toads.


----------



## buzzytoes

Can't wait to see what happens when the tittens are set free. Freedom for all tittens!!!


----------



## boxermom

buzzytoes said:


> Can't wait to see what happens when the tittens are set free. Freedom for all tittens!!!



Free the tittens!! My new *cause*.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> ^^^ Ha I feel like that this evening! They are all out in the hallway with Angel. I spent an hour entertaining them with teh magical feathers on a stick, fed them again (they are bottomless pits), came in to the kitchen to make a coffee, heard terrible screaming, raced into the hallway...nothing. Five angelic kittens. Back into the kitchen, more screams. Out in the hallway again, five kittens sitting quietly, tails tucked primly around front paws. Only after I raced in and out half a dozen times did I realise this was their idea of a joke. Little toads.



:lolots: oh they are going to be a handful! so ebils!


----------



## jenny70

dusty paws said:


> i think this requires video.



+1!


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Free the tittens!! My new *cause*.



LOL it's their new cause too! I am trying to work out how I'm gong to manage them...I have visions of them getting into all sorts of scrapes....hmm, less visions and more premonitions. This lot is going to be more trouble than a barrel load of monkeys....
Just last night I found a box of cat food ripped open, sachets pulled out and teeny-tiny titten toof marks everywhere....
They swore it was nothing to do with them, apparently Missy's Monsters wlhave reappeared....
Today is my final day in this job. My new company phone (iPhone5 woo hoo!) and laptop being delivered later, so peektures will follow.


----------



## clevercat

They're out. I couldn't stand it any longer - the widdle paws under the door, the piteous cries of, "let us in, Gramma, pwease.....we'll be good, we pwomise". So five kittens are belting around the lounge, doing emergency skids on the floor, meeting and greeting the rest of the family....it's madness. I love it - they're so happy to be free


----------



## poopsie

Oh man...............I _so_ wish I was there!


----------



## poopsie

Waiting anxiously for peekchures........................pleeze


----------



## clevercat

Ha I wish you were here too they are LUNATICS! All that pent up energy...all I am doing is racing around after them yelling, nooooooooo! as they get into places they shouldn't be...
There is a delay with photos while I get used to the new phone...I'm not good with change.


----------



## poopsie

Oh the mayhem! I can just imagine it


----------



## Cindi

Here is today's pic of Clever


----------



## Cindi

I'm so excited everyone is free. Please post pics of the chaos.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Here is today's pic of Clever



I love this! The maniacs are back in the hallway, having an extra feed from Angel. Gots to keep our strength up, Gramma. LOTS MOAR esplorin' to do!


----------



## poopsie

You might want to look into getting one of these










hours of fun for all!


----------



## boxermom

^Is that one of those vacuums? Who would think a kitty would catch a ride on it?


----------



## clevercat

^^^ oh I can totally see this lot jostling for position on one of those


----------



## poopsie

Roomba Madness!!!!!!


----------



## poopsie

First full family feeding


----------



## Cindi

^


----------



## boxermom

poopsie2 said:


> First full family feeding



Stop the madness!!!


----------



## Candice0985

ahahaha they're out and free!

I would love to witness this in person too, must be kittin chaos... but the best kind


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> First full family feeding


 
 and about right......


----------



## buzzytoes

poopsie2 said:


> First full family feeding


 
Coincidentally I saw an interview with this lady just a couple weeks ago. She has 150 cats and lives in an apartment!!!! Somewhere in Russia I think. No idea how that is even possible.


----------



## ILuvShopping

can't wait to see photos! 
I remember when I had 5 kittens with a mama... omg my house was so torn apart.


----------



## boxermom

ILuvShopping said:


> can't wait to see photos!
> I remember when I had 5 kittens with a mama... omg my house was so torn apart.



LOL............and I thought puppies could create havoc and destruction with those little puppy teeth and toenails.


----------



## clevercat

Oh they never stop....nobody in this litter ever walks, everything is completed at hundreds of miles per hour.....right now, Clawed is having a Gerbil baff, Wills is playing stalk with Amen T Kitten, Jasmine is playing with Angel....Willow and Beaker are deep inside workings of the sofa and banging around like a team of demolition experts ....they have been accepted immediately by the rest of the family. I am smitten. Clawed jumped up this morning and slept on me, belly up and little pink paws waggling in the air....le sigh.


----------



## Cindi

Sounds perfect!    I am so happy they are properly healthy and kitteny. 






clevercat said:


> Oh they never stop....nobody in this litter ever walks, everything is completed at hundreds of miles per hour.....right now, Clawed is having a Gerbil baff, Wills is playing stalk with Amen T Kitten, Jasmine is playing with Angel....Willow and Beaker are deep inside workings of the sofa and banging around like a team of demolition experts ....they have been accepted immediately by the rest of the family. I am smitten. Clawed jumped up this morning and slept on me, belly up and little pink paws waggling in the air....le sigh.


----------



## poopsie

kitteny............love it!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> kitteny............love it!



Me too! Kitteny is my word du jour 
Clawed is rapidly developing the loudest purrsonality of the group. Last night there was a loud crash followed by the inevitable cries for Gramma....when I ran into the kitchen to rescue him, I found him deep in the kitchen bin, covered in coffee grounds. It's a bin that you have to push the lid up to open, so goodness knows how he achieved that....


----------



## inspiredgem

I'm so happy that they all are happy and healthy and are being welcomed by the rest of your fur-family. 

It's been so long since my cats were kittens that I had forgotten the mischief that they can get into.  I must admit that I giggled at your description of Clawed and the trash bin   I can't wait to see pictures of these little ones although I imagine they will be nearly impossible to photograph unless you have a fast action lens on your camera or unless they are asleep.


----------



## boxermom

^Yes, for photos, you'll have to move fast to get them all in the same pic. The trash bin and coffee grounds sounds funny, but cleaning him up probably wasn't something he was sitting still for.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Me too! Kitteny is my word du jour
> Clawed is rapidly developing the loudest purrsonality of the group. Last night there was a loud crash followed by the inevitable cries for Gramma....when I ran into the kitchen to rescue him, I found him deep in the kitchen bin, covered in coffee grounds. It's a bin that you have to push the lid up to open, so goodness knows how he achieved that....



oh noes! Clawed covered in coffee grounds!? he must have been so happy with all his mischievous activities...look Gramma I has accompleeshed so much!


----------



## gazoo

I keep refreshing this thread, patiently waiting for pictures.  Hint-hint.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> I keep refreshing this thread, patiently waiting for pictures.  Hint-hint.



Lol sorry gazoo - trying to work out teh new iPhone - I'll make sure there will be peekchures of the Bear when I finally do !


----------



## Cindi

And Phillip! And, and , and 





clevercat said:


> Lol sorry gazoo - trying to work out teh new iPhone - I'll make sure there will be peekchures of the Bear when I finally do !


----------



## clevercat

I think I met Norris' daughter today. Went out for a walk with Cat Lady Friend and her pup this morning - she has been feeding a very nervous tabby girl for the past few months and we are going to try to get tabby to move into my porch and take up the vacancy left by Norris. For such a shy girl, she made such a big fuss of me....so much like Norris. 
Indoors, the kittins are on a mission to cause mayhem and destruction wherever they go. The exception is William, a thoughtful child who prefers to spend the majority of his time in Gramma's lap....
Determined not to be left out, Thomissss sat on the keyboard of laptop and caused a power surge, breaking it completely. So no photos for a while.....


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I think I met Norris' daughter today. Went out for a walk with Cat Lady Friend and her pup this morning - she has been feeding a very nervous tabby girl for the past few months and we are going to try to get tabby to move into my porch and take up the vacancy left by Norris. For such a shy girl, she made such a big fuss of me....so much like Norris.
> Indoors, the kittins are on a mission to cause mayhem and destruction wherever they go. The exception is William, a thoughtful child who prefers to spend the majority of his time in Gramma's lap....
> Determined not to be left out, Thomissss sat on the keyboard of laptop and caused a power surge, breaking it completely. So no photos for a while.....



if the Tabby girl knows whats best for her she'll take up residence 

oh noes Thomissss!! why do cats always know what buttons to push on keyboards to mess things up? Lady always does this and it takes me forever to figure out how to unshrink my screen or turn the screen back on lol.

aww William sounds like a little grammas boy


----------



## poopsie

Norris.


----------



## clevercat

William and Beaker adore Norton. If they aren't with me, they are snuggled into Norton. So cute - Norton was not best pleased to start with, but this morning I found him purring away with Beaker tucked behind him, William draped across his tummy and Angel sleeping next to them. I have peekchures but no idea how to send from this phone....I'll work it out.


----------



## gazoo

^ What a lovely picture that would make!


----------



## Cindi

Sounds like paradise at your place.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> William and Beaker adore Norton. If they aren't with me, they are snuggled into Norton. So cute - Norton was not best pleased to start with, but this morning I found him purring away with Beaker tucked behind him, William draped across his tummy and Angel sleeping next to them. I have peekchures but no idea how to send from this phone....I'll work it out.



awww sounds adorable


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Sounds like paradise at your place.



It's a very stinky paradise...idk quite what is going on with teh kittins tummies this evening but it's like Toot Central here...eye watering.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> It's a very stinky paradise...idk quite what is going on with teh kittins tummies this evening but it's like Toot Central here...eye watering.



Maybe they need a little yoghurt for dinner tonight?


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> William and Beaker adore Norton. If they aren't with me, they are snuggled into Norton. So cute - Norton was not best pleased to start with, but this morning I found him purring away with Beaker tucked behind him, William draped across his tummy and Angel sleeping next to them. I have peekchures but no idea how to send from this phone....I'll work it out.


 
Girl you need The Purse Forum app on your phone!!! I mean really how long can we be expected to live without peektures??


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Maybe they need a little yoghurt for dinner tonight?



The poopies are firm... I am sure they think the tooting is wildly funny. All five of them were up in my lap - and every time someone tooted, there was much giggling and jostling of each other and, ' eww pee-you Gramma, Beaker just maeked teh stink' and Beaker, outraged, squealing that it was probably William, or Clawed...
Life is never dull. I slept out in the lounge with them last night and they were racing around for hours...again, not my little William, who curled up on me and fell asleep. He is so tiny, I just pray he can cope with the recurrent herpes. For now he is happy and content - I guess that given how ill he was, that is a miracle in itself.


----------



## boxermom

It's so good to hear they are ok.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> The poopies are firm... I am sure they think the tooting is wildly funny. All five of them were up in my lap - and every time someone tooted, there was much giggling and jostling of each other and, ' eww pee-you Gramma, Beaker just maeked teh stink' and Beaker, outraged, squealing that it was probably William, or Clawed...
> Life is never dull. I slept out in the lounge with them last night and they were racing around for hours...again, not my little William, who curled up on me and fell asleep. He is so tiny, I just pray he can cope with the recurrent herpes. For now he is happy and content - I guess that given how ill he was, that is a miracle in itself.



_  I sended Miss Bean a copy of my mum's recipe for Rude Chili.   I bet she cooked some up for the wee beasties while you was takin a nap.    :lolots:

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

Hope this works.... Which kittin tooted?


----------



## clevercat

And now I know how to use teh Purrs Forum app...some William photos






With Uncle Norton and Mama


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> View attachment 2353770
> 
> 
> Hope this works.... Which kittin tooted?



Obviously, the one in the middle because he is trying to look all innocent and such.    The quality of his flatulence was such that the 2 little girls were overcome by the fumes...:lolots:


----------



## clevercat

^^^ lol You're right. Clawed was teh guilty party.


----------



## hlfinn

oh my goodness the kitten pictures are so cute!!!  who's hiding behind norton?


----------



## jenny70

Love the kitten pics!  They are adorable!


----------



## boxermom

The cuteness!! It's overwhelming...........I'm so glad they are fitting in with the established group.


----------



## Cindi

Awwwww. They are all so precious. We just need to fatten up William now. They are all so cute.


----------



## poopsie

Tittins!!!!!!!!


----------



## dusty paws

oh my god. these made my afternoon!


----------



## buzzytoes

Titten peektures!!! I am glad Mama seems to fitting in with everyone as well. Snoodles with Norton!


----------



## Candice0985

awwwwww ohemcheese. they are soooo cute! lets get some fats into little William, he is so teeny tiny! he has the sweetest little white star on his forehead! he looks like a little mommys boy


----------



## boxermom

Candice0985 said:


> awwwwww ohemcheese. they are soooo cute! lets get some fats into little William, he is so teeny tiny! he has the sweetest little white star on his forehead! he looks like a little mommys boy



I was going to mention the little white tuft above William's nose, too, Candice. It makes him extra cute, if that's possible.


----------



## poopsie

boxermom said:


> I was going to mention the little white tuft above William's nose, too, Candice. It makes him extra cute, if that's possible.






perfect spot for kisses :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> awwwwww ohemcheese. they are soooo cute! lets get some fats into little William, he is so teeny tiny! he has the sweetest little white star on his forehead! he looks like a little mommys boy


Ha - he is a Gramma's boy. Of all of them, he is the one that sneaked in and stole the biggest part of my heart.....possibly because he is still so teeny-tiny and thin (also that he so clearly prefers cuddles with Gramma to hanging out with his siblings). He loves his food - eats just as much as everyone else however, I am going to put him on AD and cooked chicken to hopefully build him up a bit. William is also prone to flare-ups of the Herpes symptons...that he has come this far is a real miracle. I'm flying home tonight and can't wait to see everyone - it's been a long week.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Ha - he is a Gramma's boy. Of all of them, he is the one that sneaked in and stole the biggest part of my heart.....possibly because he is still so teeny-tiny and thin (also that he so clearly prefers cuddles with Gramma to hanging out with his siblings). He loves his food - eats just as much as everyone else however, I am going to put him on AD and cooked chicken to hopefully build him up a bit. William is also prone to flare-ups of the Herpes symptons...that he has come this far is a real miracle. I'm flying home tonight and can't wait to see everyone - it's been a long week.



i'm sure they miss you! whenever i'm away for work I always look forward to coming home to see my babies. i'm sure everyone is going to want some snuggles and lovins tonight  you'll be welcomed home to the cries of GRAMMAS HOME GRAMMAS HOME!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> i'm sure they miss you! whenever i'm away for work I always look forward to coming home to see my babies. i'm sure everyone is going to want some snuggles and lovins tonight  you'll be welcomed home to the cries of GRAMMAS HOME GRAMMAS HOME!



At the airport, waiting for flight to be called. Three hours from now I should be covered in kittins!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> At the airport, waiting for flight to be called. Three hours from now I should be covered in kittins!



hurrah! who doesn't love a blanket of kittins I bet little William is in need of some serious Gramma cuddles!


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie2 said:


> perfect spot for kisses :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:



exactly! it is just asking for kisses. it's almost as though the little white tuft is a sign "kiss here pleases"


----------



## poopsie

How was the homecoming?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> How was the homecoming?



Grr. I have no tv as the tittens thought it would be a great idea to pull the Ariel cable out. Of course, when I put it back in, it didn't work. * sigh* mebbe nex' tiems you think twice about leavin' us, Gramma.
They've also piddled everywhere in protest.
All was forgiven though, when, led by William, all five solemnly marched up the bed to drape themselves over me.....


----------



## poopsie

Meh-------there is never anything on anyway. Tittins are much more entertaining than tv any day!


----------



## boxermom

Oh my, a parade of kittehs to be with Gramma, 'cause she's been gone forever!


----------



## clevercat

Little William loves his Uncle Bear.....


----------



## clevercat

One more, Wills sammiched between Bear and Norters.


----------



## clevercat




----------



## boxermom

Those tiny white toes are so sweet.


----------



## Candice0985

William is such a sweetie. I love how he snuggles with his uncles


----------



## poopsie

Ooooohhhhhhh i am finally home so I can see teh tittin peekchures properly.


----------



## clevercat

William is 'taeking ober teh thread, Gramma!' Here is is this morning, after brefus and a baff from Norton....


----------



## poopsie

I wanna snoodle!


----------



## gazoo

Bear Bear Bear!!  

I love how all these big kitties are so sweet with the kittens.  Just from the pics you can feel the love and tolerance in your household, Clever.


----------



## leasul2003

Oh my that is such a sweet picture!


----------



## Cindi

Awwww. The grampa kitties really take their job seriously. The babies must feel so safe and loved. You have the best snoodle piles.


----------



## clevercat

Razberries me please, Gramma! NAOW!
Clawed, as cute as ever...


----------



## boxermom

These made my morning better, clever! Thank you.

I love how William has his paw curled around his *uncle/grandpa* as if to say *don't leave--I want to stay by you*


----------



## poopsie

dead from teh cuteness


----------



## Candice0985

awww so cute! I love that William is such a snuggle bug.

Clawds belly is just asking for raspberries!


----------



## buzzytoes

William + Norton = precious!!!

Clawed you just make me laugh.


----------



## clevercat

William is a big believer in sharing teh loves...here he is with Gerbil.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> View attachment 2356854
> View attachment 2356856
> View attachment 2356857
> View attachment 2356858
> 
> William is a big believer in sharing teh loves...here he is with Gerbil.



 William is such a sweetheart!


----------



## clevercat

And for the PPC....


----------



## Cindi

I just want to smother him with kisses! 







clevercat said:


> And for the PPC....
> View attachment 2356887
> View attachment 2356888


----------



## clevercat

Brefus with teh family, followed by Sunday Titten Snoodles. Bliss.


----------



## leasul2003

Aww. Titten snoodle pile ! I love it.


----------



## boxermom

They are getting so big! You are their heroine, clever. They didn't stand a chance (and neither did Angel) till you came along to give them everything they needed and more.


----------



## Candice0985

awww so cute! they are fitting in so well with the family


----------



## poopsie

Tittin pile!

phil is looking phabulous


----------



## clevercat

Last night's GSP (geezer snoodles pile). Lookit Gerbs and Norton holding paws....




Monday squee, William belly up and snoring on Gramma's lap


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Last night's GSP (geezer snoodles pile). Lookit Gerbs and Norton holding paws....
> 
> View attachment 2358642
> 
> 
> Monday squee, William belly up and snoring on Gramma's lap
> 
> View attachment 2358646
> 
> View attachment 2358647



awww geezer pile  haha Norton and Gerbs just want to be close.

lookit that widdle white belly  he is such a snugglebug!


----------



## clevercat

It's hard to believe they were 12 weeks old last week - and are ready to be rehomed. In my eyes they are still teeny tiny tittens....where does the time go. Oh - they are going nowhere  We've decided they'll stay until at least the neutering is done and Willow has her eye removed (I will be super-stressed that day)....I can't see them going anywhere else, they are all so happy and fit in so well with the older cats.


----------



## poopsie

Oh the paw holding is just the sweetest thing


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> It's hard to believe they were 12 weeks old last week - and are ready to be rehomed. In my eyes they are still teeny tiny tittens....where does the time go. Oh - they are going nowhere  We've decided they'll stay until at least the neutering is done and Willow has her eye removed (I will be super-stressed that day)....I can't see them going anywhere else, they are all so happy and fit in so well with the older cats.



Wait what? Rehoming?  Is there a question about this?  I don't think I could do it.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Wait what? Rehoming?  Is there a question about this?  I don't think I could do it.



Oh I have a funny five minutes every now and again, when I think of the huge financial commitment. I scared myself senseless a while back, when I worked out for the first time just how much I am spending each year on the basics for the fur family, before any vet bills come in....
That said, I cannot imagine letting any of them go. They're family now.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Oh I have a funny five minutes every now and again, when I think of the huge financial commitment. I scared myself senseless a while back, when I worked out for the first time just how much I am spending each year on the basics for the fur family, before any vet bills come in....
> That said, I cannot imagine letting any of them go. They're family now.



Fur babies and human babies are enormously expensive, and like you say, that is just the every day stuff, not the emergencies.  Seems every time I turn around, there's another bill popping up from my lot.  *huge sigh*  But what can you do?  

Big hugs to you Clever, you are an amazing mommy to such a wonderful brood of fuzzie wuzzies.


----------



## ILuvShopping

oh my goodness they're so big!!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

A giant snoodley pile of tittens!!!! How do you get anything done with the cuteness that goes on in your house on a daily basis?


----------



## ILuvShopping

buzzytoes said:


> A giant snoodley pile of tittens!!!! How do you get anything done with the cuteness that goes on in your house on a daily basis?



i know this wasn't directed me but i can say it's HARD! lol
I want to foster kittens so bad right now but i have so much work i have to do to get ready for my craft shows that I would be in big trouble if i brought in kittens right now. i don't get anything done when i have them. my house suffers lol


----------



## boxermom

We fall in love with them so quickly. Personally, I always think so few people would take as good care of them as I would.

I love how the older ones have welcomed the babies into the family.It's clear the kittens feel safe with the rest of the tribe. It all comes from Gramma's love.


----------



## Cindi

Such a sweet bunch. I have no doubt those babies have found their forever home. After all we've been through they just have to stay.   I do hear you on the expense. With 16 (OMG did I just write that number out loud?? lol) cats of my own, Sabrina is #16, and foster cats coming and going it really adds up. But I figure I have no human kids so I need something to do with all my extra money. (I wish)


----------



## oggers86

So if you keep all of them how many will you have and how much do you spend on the basics like food and litter? I do wonder if we can afford number 3 but I forget that H earns a decent salary, not the peanuts I bring home!


----------



## dusty paws

clever - in the GSP who is the one all the way to the right? he looks like my Rosie.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> A giant snoodley pile of tittens!!!! How do you get anything done with the cuteness that goes on in your house on a daily basis?



I am about to find out. A week into my new job, and I'm working from home the next couple or days. I was debating bringing out the kitten pen again but I think they'd be furious and would not hesitate to let me know....they just never ease up on the cute (or the naughtiness).


----------



## clevercat

QUOTE=boxermom;25496539]We fall in love with them so quickly. Personally, I always think so few people would take as good care of them as I would.

I love how the older ones have welcomed the babies into the family.It's clear the kittens feel safe with the rest of the tribe. It all comes from Gramma's love.[/QUOTE]

Oh this is me to a 'T' - thinking that nobody could possibly give them the love that I do...
I have moments wondering if I am doing them a disservice by keeping them, that they'd be happier living in a smaller group....then I look at the tangle of older cats and kittens, snoodling (lol predictive text thought I meant snorkeling...) they have been accepted so completely. And as Cindi said, we've been through too much.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> clever - in the GSP who is the one all the way to the right? he looks like my Rosie.



That is my chunky monkey Norton the Wonder Cat. Hard to believe (as I watch him haring off to torment the Meezers) that it's coming up to three years since he (temporarily) lost the use of his back legs and his ex-vet suggested I give up on him... 
BTW, 'tormenting' in Norton's case, consists of him sitting a good few feet away from his victim, putting his head on one side and staring. Ever since he discovered this totally freaks Fozzie out, Norton, formerly the worlds biggest chicken, has been strutting around, chest puffed out pigeon-style.


----------



## clevercat

oggers86 said:


> So if you keep all of them how many will you have and how much do you spend on the basics like food and litter? I do wonder if we can afford number 3 but I forget that H earns a decent salary, not the peanuts I bring home!



Too many and way too much lol.


----------



## clevercat

Also - and taking me back to the days Missy was an itteh bitteh kitteh and used to do this, I love how Gerbs is in touch with his feminine side... William has spent ages trying to get a glass of milk from Gerbil, who has spent that time giving his grandkitten a baff.....le sigh.


----------



## clevercat

Beaker and Claude, snoozing away a chilly afternoon....


----------



## dusty paws

Norton the wonder cat! you are rosie's across the pond twin.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> Norton the wonder cat! you are rosie's across the pond twin.



I think we need a peekchure of Rosie, please.


----------



## dusty paws

Here's Rosie.


----------



## Candice0985

Clawed and Beaker are too cute, Beaker is turning into a pretty little girl with her symmetrical markings on her face


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> Here's Rosie.



Oh hai sweet Rosie! What a pretty girl


----------



## clevercat

You know how Grammas always thinking their kids are gifted? William wrote his first word today, skipping lightly across the keyboard he came up with, 'kiook'. So clever, my boy. Also he had his first taste of Bitter Apple (I spritzed some wires after he and Beaker decided they were noms) - his face was a picture. Finally, as I sat working this morning, the neighbours were doing some decorating. It took ages for me to realise the low but persistent drill was actually William, growling protectively over his Best Ball with teh Bell Inside It.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> You know how Grammas always thinking their kids are gifted? William wrote his first word today, skipping lightly across the keyboard he came up with, 'kiook'. So clever, my boy. Also he had his first taste of Bitter Apple (I spritzed some wires after he and Beaker decided they were noms) - his face was a picture. Finally, as I sat working this morning, the neighbours were doing some decorating. It took ages for me to realise the low but persistent drill was actually William, growling protectively over his Best Ball with teh Bell Inside It.



such a clever little boy!

William has stolen Grammas heart I finks


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> such a clever little boy!
> 
> William has stolen Grammas heart I finks



Yup. Out of all of them - and I really love them all - there is something about William. Sometimes I think a little bit of Ralphie came back to me when Wills was born (lol not just the toots).


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Yup. Out of all of them - and I really love them all - there is something about William. Sometimes I think a little bit of Ralphie came back to me when Wills was born (lol not just the toots).



I believe that this is possible! Ralphie unfortunately left too early despite your fight for him. perhaps a piece of his heart and soul came to you via William  and he may have sent you some toots as well for a good giggle!!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> I believe that this is possible! Ralphie unfortunately left too early despite your fight for him. perhaps a piece of his heart and soul came to you via William  and he may have sent you some toots as well for a good giggle!!



Awwww....I hope that one day a little part of Solomon's soul will somehow make it back to me. His is one loss I still can't come to terms with...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Awwww....I hope that one day a little part of Solomon's soul will somehow make it back to me. His is one loss I still can't come to terms with...



one day when Solly is ready to come back, he'll make himself known to you


----------



## clevercat

Clawed's eyeball ruptured. His eye was cloudy last night and I immediately put him back on antibiotics and drops but this morning, it had gone the way of Willow's eye. Herpes is a real rat-b***ard of a virus. He is absolutely fine, bouncing around like normal - so I am thankful for that, but it's yet one more operation to add to the list in January. *sigh*


----------



## boxermom

Oh no! I'm so sorry. 

If we contribute to the rescue and designate Angel's kittens, will it come to you for all this expense that is looming?

It's an entirely different case, but Sabo almost lost an eye last spring. He developed a cornea ulcer that became very bad, but the vet was able to save it with procedures and lots of meds.


----------



## ILuvShopping

awww poor kittens    glad i doesn't seem to effect them though.


----------



## poopsie

Will this effing year _ever_ end?  ullhair:


----------



## Cindi

Poor Clawed. :cry:  I'm sure it won't slow him down a bit but still sad when a baby has to lose an eye. Big kisses from me and Bellis.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry.
> 
> If we contribute to the rescue and designate Angel's kittens, will it come to you for all this expense that is looming?
> 
> It's an entirely different case, but Sabo almost lost an eye last spring. He developed a cornea ulcer that became very bad, but the vet was able to save it with procedures and lots of meds.



Oh Boxermom that's so kind - yes, I spoke to the rescue manager this morning and anything marked for Angel's kittens will go towards payment for their ocular removals. Thank you! I am going to an event next week where the goodie bags are worth £100's so will be donating mine to the rescue, hope we can raffle it and raise some money that way.
Meanwhile, the chaos continues at Butterbean Towers with William trying to electrocute himself by nomming on the laptop cord (fast running out of Bitter Apple) and Tommy accidentally switching the gas on, trying to blow us sky high (a trick he learned from Murphy)....


----------



## clevercat

Gerbil on babysitting duty.
Squeee!


----------



## boxermom

It's funny to see the elder watch the kittens acting like kittens. Sabo doesn't remember when he was such a pest, of course.

Gosh, you must have more stamina than anyone I know. (p.s. donated again--such a worthy cause)


----------



## ILuvShopping

lol that's a cute photo

I lightened it up a bit for you


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> It's funny to see the elder watch the kittens acting like kittens. Sabo doesn't remember when he was such a pest, of course.
> 
> Gosh, you must have more stamina than anyone I know. (p.s. donated again--such a worthy cause)



Thank you so much. We really, really appreciate it. Big {{{ hug }}}
Ha - I am not so sure about the stamina - I am currently under a pile of kittehs and someone has just filled the tray with an eye-watering steamer. I don't have the energy left to get up and deal with it right now (Missy is asking for a gas mask, it's that bad).


----------



## clevercat

ILuvShopping said:


> lol that's a cute photo
> 
> I lightened it up a bit for you
> 
> View attachment 2363017



Ooh thank you! Much better


----------



## buzzytoes

Is that Beaker screaming in the middle of the pile? Such a cute pic!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Is that Beaker screaming in the middle of the pile? Such a cute pic!



Yep. Teh Beaker is a girl who likes to tell teh world how she feels about life


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry.
> 
> If we contribute to the rescue and designate Angel's kittens, will it come to you for all this expense that is looming?
> 
> It's an entirely different case, but Sabo almost lost an eye last spring. He developed a cornea ulcer that became very bad, but the vet was able to save it with procedures and lots of meds.



I am so glad the vet managed to save Sabo's eye - you must've been frantic.


----------



## cats n bags

Do they have child-resistant covers for your stove controls or can you take the knobs off so that naughty paws can't turn on the gas?


----------



## boxermom

^LOL, naughty paws!  That describes kittehs and puppehs perfectly.


----------



## madamefifi

clevercat said:


> View attachment 2362986
> 
> 
> Gerbil on babysitting duty.
> Squeee!




Oh my gosh, lookit the pile-o-kittins! I die.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Do they have child-resistant covers for your stove controls or can you take the knobs off so that naughty paws can't turn on the gas?



This is a good idea - can't take the knobs off but hopefully can buy a paw resistant cover. At the moment I have a tea towel looped over them and shut into the grill below. 
Can't believe they can actually switch it on...little minxes.
Meanwhile, William continues his charm offensive....he met the Meezers yesterday, nipped into Fozzie's bolt hole and was apparently made to feel Most Welcome. Well - he was in there a good long time and there was none of the usual 'stranger danger' screeching from  Foster Grant. Wills has such an affectionate nature. And a regular routine. Eat, snuggle with Mum, eat, snuggle with Mum, eat...you get the idea.


----------



## clevercat

^^^ See what I did there? Promoted myself from Gramma to Mama lol


----------



## poopsie

:giggles:


----------



## boxermom

Well, Mom (or Mum) does all the work, so you qualify!


----------



## clevercat

[Here's something I never thought I'd see.... Gerbil giving Angel a baff and Angel not only not killing him for being so forward, but purring at him!
Miracle.

ATTACH]2364007[/ATTACH]


----------



## Cindi

Awwwwwww! Your place must have the best energy. It must be very calm and tranquil and loving. I wanna come visit!


----------



## boxermom

Angel is learning that the world isn't always a scary place. Yay for your loving home, clever.


----------



## buzzytoes

Cindi said:


> Awwwwwww! Your place must have the best energy. It must be very calm and tranquil and loving. I wanna come visit!


 
Right? If we ever stop in London again I am totally going to Clever's house!


----------



## Cindi

When I win the lottery tonight I will be planning a trip to London and my first stop will be Casa Clever. Yes I did just invite myself over. Rude behavior, I know. LOL


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> [Here's something I never thought I'd see.... Gerbil giving Angel a baff and Angel not only not killing him for being so forward, but purring at him!
> Miracle.
> 
> ATTACH]2364007[/ATTACH]


Awwww! This is so sweet. You've done an amazing job with angel and the tittens :
She looks so peaceful and happy!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> When I win the lottery tonight I will be planning a trip to London and my first stop will be Casa Clever. Yes I did just invite myself over. Rude behavior, I know. LOL



I can't make the multi-quote thingie work but you (and Buzzy and anyone else here) would be more than welcome to stop by for tea, cookies and snoodles. 
A friend - very spiritual, a holistic healer -  who visited for the first time a while ago walked in and said, "ooh it's like a magical little cottage " and I do try hard to keep everything calm and peaceful...
Not always with success. Went to bed early last night, worrying I had flu (it's only a cold yay) and heard someone pulling something to the floor. Too tired and sick to do anything g about it, I ignored it. This morning, realised it was the dress I planned to wear to next weeks event...on the floor and smelling strongly of Meezer wee. Sigh. _we marked it as our territory, person, so nobody will kidnaps you when wears it. Noes needs to thank us...._


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>



Yep...more or less my expression when I realised.....


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Yep...more or less my expression when I realised.....





can the dress be saved? 

I feel your pain-------remember when i accidently locked Squalley in the closet ush:


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> can the dress be saved?
> 
> I feel your pain-------remember when i accidently locked Squalley in the closet ush:



Oh yes, your poor Prada.....
My fault, I had the dress cleaned, then left it hanging up on the wardrobe door. Grr. I'm going to stick it in a pillowcase and throw it in a cold wash - if it's wrecked, it's wrecked...luckily, I found another couple of dresses hiding at the back of the wardrobe and they fit again woo hoo, so I'll have something to wear. I really don't want to buy anything, I don't go out enough to justify the extra spending. Lol me and my hermit lifestyle...


----------



## clevercat

The Bear has quite a kitten fan club these days....


----------



## boxermom

^That's adorable. They have Bear surrounded!

They never accidentally pee on things--there's always a message. Just taking care of Mum!

My uncle had a dog that could tell when he was leaving for a trip. The dog would pee on the overcoat, expressing displeasure at being left at home.


----------



## poopsie

Those tittins are getting big so fast!


----------



## dusty paws

aww sunday morning snuggles!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> View attachment 2364679
> 
> The Bear has quite a kitten fan club these days....
> View attachment 2364680



There's just enough room on the corner of that cushion for ME!  HI BEAR!!!


----------



## clevercat

Things I have had to do today: 
1. Fish Clawed out of the loo. I lifted the lid at just the same moment he made the jump. He made it very clear the subsequent soaking was all my fault.
2. Smile indulgently at Wills as he attacked a scrap of paper and chased it around the room, shredding it as he went. Spend next 20 minutes frantically sticking bits together after I realise the scrap was actually a receipt for £50 that I need to claim back.
3. Fish Beaker out of the kitchen sink. I still have no idea how she got up there.
4. Race around in blind panic, trying to track down the source of sound of gushing water. Torn between relief and annoyance when I realise the only thing that's sprung a leak is Bear, busily peeing behind the TV.
Welcome to another week at the madness that is Butterbean Towers.


----------



## boxermom

The kittens seem determined to rev up your metabolism. How on earth do they get into the places they do??? Are the older cats amused or do they just sigh with resignation?


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> The kittens seem determined to rev up your metabolism. How on earth do they get into the places they do??? Are the older cats amused or do they just sigh with resignation?



I am pretty sure they are egging them on....Bear telling them it's ok to pee behind the tv as he did it and wasn't told off, Missy telling them all about Sandy Paws and how he only gives loot to naughty children so please to do whatever they want between now and December 25th...Livvie showing them how to climb up the activity centre and from there make the leap to ground level, like itteh bitteh Buzz Lightyears.....to Infinity and teh floor. I am ready for bed and it's not even 8pm....


----------



## jenny70

I still say you should a kitty cam. Endless entertainment for all of us!  Lol!


----------



## clevercat

^^^ You know what would happen if I did. Everyone would switch to their Most Innocent expressions (think Nermal the kitten from Garfield cartoons) and do nothing but snooze until the camera was switched off....
I wonder if I can post video here. The noise William makes as he carries his 'prey' around is just.too.cute....


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> ^^^ You know what would happen if I did. Everyone would switch to their Most Innocent expressions (think Nermal the kitten from Garfield cartoons) and do nothing but snooze until the camera was switched off....
> I wonder if I can post video here. The noise William makes as he carries his 'prey' around is just.too.cute....



I think you could post the link to youtube? does he make chirping sounds or growly noises? he's probably like "oh I ams so tuffs..look at me momma I kills it I so braves"  

the picture of Bear with the tittens is so cute!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> I think you could post the link to youtube? does he make chirping sounds or growly noises? he's probably like "oh I ams so tuffs..look at me momma I kills it I so braves"
> 
> the picture of Bear with the tittens is so cute!



Lol - he makes a continuos low growl. Just like a little power drill 
And it's so LOUD....He is a funny little guyyi (Beaker just added a couple of letters there....).


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Lol - he makes a continuos low growl. Just like a little power drill
> And it's so LOUD....He is a funny little guyyi (Beaker just added a couple of letters there....).



LOL that does sound cute!


----------



## ILuvShopping

clevercat said:


> The noise William makes as he carries his 'prey' around is just.too.cute....



oh my goodness i had  a foster kitten named bear who did the exact same thing!! it was so freaking adorable.  i've had a few other fosters that did it a small bit but not as much as Bear.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> There's just enough room on the corner of that cushion for ME!  HI BEAR!!!



Hai gazoo! Your boy has the strangest taste...he has just shared a bowl of rice, peas, green beans and broccoli with me. He was enjoying it so much, both front paws were in the bowl....


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Hai gazoo! Your boy has the strangest taste...he has just shared a bowl of rice, peas, green beans and broccoli with me. He was enjoying it so much, both front paws were in the bowl....



LOL that is weird!!! I don't know too many cats who will willingly eat veggies! I always share with Lady too and she is a meataholic. if I try to feed her a veggie she looks at me like I slapped her and runs away to tell her brother about the abuse...


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> LOL that is weird!!! I don't know too many cats who will willingly eat veggies! I always share with Lady too and she is a meataholic. if I try to feed her a veggie she looks at me like I slapped her and runs away to tell her brother about the abuse...



Ha! Poor Lady. Bear has always loved green veggies. If I am eating cucumber I have to make sure he has a small bowlful of his own, cut into teeny tiny pieces (otherwise the screaming and sulking start up...).


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Ha! Poor Lady. Bear has always loved green veggies. If I am eating cucumber I have to make sure he has a small bowlful of his own, cut into teeny tiny pieces (otherwise the screaming and sulking start up...).



aww that is so cute  ya Lady is a meatavorian as I like to say. cold cuts, chicken and turkey are a favorite but she also likes raw steak...I always cut a piece off for her and make her a "kitty tartare" before grilling my portion lol!

Tuck could really care less he prefers kitty treats and the occasional slice of the finest prosciutto that moms money can buy 

spoiled kitties lol!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Hai gazoo! Your boy has the strangest taste...he has just shared a bowl of rice, peas, green beans and broccoli with me. He was enjoying it so much, both front paws were in the bowl....



My crush for Stud Muffin Bear just keeps getting bigger.  We could share food together!  *sigh*  

Wembley loves cream cheese icing, scrambled eggs, pretty much any meat product and stinky cheeses.  Hagar doesn't eat ANYTHING that isn't kibble or fresh tuna from the can.  No treats, nothing.  He is a total snob, which Wembley takes avid advantage of.


----------



## buzzytoes

Clever how does Gerbs get his steroids? Are they pill or shot form? Diablo's coughing has FINALLY gotten better it seems (only heard him cough once last night) so now I am thinking about which way to go - inhaler, shots, pills, etc.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Clever how does Gerbs get his steroids? Are they pill or shot form? Diablo's coughing has FINALLY gotten better it seems (only heard him cough once last night) so now I am thinking about which way to go - inhaler, shots, pills, etc.



Oh that's good news! Keep it up Diablo! LV assures me the pills are the best thing for him. He has 1/2 a tablet every other day (but because he is on pills he also needs a daily diuretic). The inhaler is very expensive and I think only really for emergencies - I may be wrong about that, though. Because Gerbil had kidney issues at the shelter, LV felt it best not to give him shots.
HTH!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Ha! Poor Lady. Bear has always loved green veggies. If I am eating cucumber I have to make sure he has a small bowlful of his own, cut into teeny tiny pieces (otherwise the screaming and sulking start up...).





When he was younger Barney liked to assault Brussels sprouts. He would beat them into submission before consuming them


----------



## boxermom

poopsie2 said:


> When he was younger Barney liked to assault Brussels sprouts. He would beat them into submission before consuming them



LOL--the wild jungle cat strikes again!


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie that is too funny!

I stand corrected, Lady loves corn on the cob but not to eat it.... she just puts two front feet on the cob and continues to pull the corn off the cob and spit it all over the floor until it's clean and stands back and waits for the praise to come in for doing such a good job lol


----------



## poopsie

boxermom said:


> LOL--the wild jungle cat strikes again!



totally



Candice0985 said:


> poopsie that is too funny!
> 
> I stand corrected, Lady loves corn on the cob but not to eat it.... she just puts two front feet on the cob and continues to pull the corn off the cob and spit it all over the floor until it's clean and stands back and waits for the praise to come in for doing such a good job lol




cats are such characters aren't they?


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie2 said:


> totally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cats are such characters aren't they?



yes they are!


----------



## madamefifi

So far Sylvis has displayed a fondness for saltine crackers, raisin bran, peanut butter and jelly on toast, pizza, lemon pound cake, peanuts, and Mexican cuisine. It's interesting--she has been raised on a "meat only" diet yet she instinctively goes after carbs whenever she gets a chance. I think that whole "obligate carnivore" theory might need to be reworked.


----------



## cats n bags

madamefifi said:


> So far Sylvis has displayed a fondness for saltine crackers, raisin bran, peanut butter and jelly on toast, pizza, lemon pound cake, peanuts, and Mexican cuisine. It's interesting--she has been raised on a "meat only" diet yet she instinctively goes after carbs whenever she gets a chance. I think that whole "obligate carnivore" theory might need to be reworked.



Sylvia IS an obligate carnivore.  How can you eat a steak without the baked tater buried under butter and sour cream with dessert after?


----------



## clevercat

Anyone need reminding of Missy's lerve for teh carbs?


----------



## clevercat

Snack tiems! Angel, Livvie and tittens...


----------



## boxermom

That's such a cute pic of them eating--big and little all together.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> View attachment 2368025
> 
> Snack tiems! Angel, Livvie and tittens...



awww so sweet! lookit those little tittens. I just want to pick them up and give them so many kisses!

Angel looks like she is being a good mom and letting her babies eat first 

livvie is definitely enjoying her snack!


----------



## buzzytoes

spreadthelove said:


> So many animals are suffering(numerous irresponsible breeders, cramped conditions, fur/leather/wool trade where, for eg, they are often skinned, alive, kicking and painfully sentient for their furs, roaming the streets and starving etc) that we should open our limited homes for an animal that others will likely not adopt, as opposed to that 'cute' lil thing in the shopfront window.
> 
> Great job to all you guys. The world is that much sweeter with you all around.
> 
> *Spread the word on animal suffering on your social media: we can create a larger ripple effect and change the world a little more*


 
I never thought much about this before I started sharing pics, but since I have started sharing and taking pics at the local Animal Control, I have noticed some of my friends on FB doing the same. No idea how much it has actually helped, but it is proof than one person can start a ripple!


----------



## dusty paws

tittens!!!!


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> Anyone need reminding of Missy's lerve for teh carbs?



Missy and I are soul sisters. I lerve my carbs too, and it's hard to cut back! I go for the bread-type carbs (bread, pasta, bagels) more than the sweets, but if I get started on M&M's, there's no stopping me.


----------



## Candice0985

boxermom said:


> Missy and I are soul sisters. I lerve my carbs too, and it's hard to cut back! I go for the bread-type carbs (bread, pasta, bagels) more than the sweets, but if I get started on M&M's, there's no stopping me.



same here....love me a good bowl of pasta  and don't get me started on bread fresh out of the oven...yumm!

peanut butter m&m's are the only ones I find addictive!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> same here....love me a good bowl of pasta  and don't get me started on bread fresh out of the oven...yumm!
> 
> peanut butter m&m's are the only ones I find addictive!



Ohemmcheese! There are peanut butter M&Ms? Nomnomnomnom.
I am a total carb junkie. Out at that event last night, I said, "yes" every time the bread bowl came around. Tomato bread, raisin and walnut bread.....mmmmmmm bread (a la Homer Simpson...).


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Ohemmcheese! There are peanut butter M&Ms? Nomnomnomnom.
> I am a total carb junkie. Out at that event last night, I said, "yes" every time the bread bowl came around. Tomato bread, raisin and walnut bread.....mmmmmmm bread (a la Homer Simpson...).



ooh yeah! they have peanut butter in the center...so tasty 

was this the event where you were going to wear your dress and the kitties stomped on it?

there is a steak house around my area that serves pumpkin seed bread with fresh honey butter...and it is RIDICULOUS. I could eat the whole bread basket lol!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> ooh yeah! they have peanut butter in the center...so tasty
> 
> was this the event where you were going to wear your dress and the kitties stomped on it?
> 
> there is a steak house around my area that serves pumpkin seed bread with fresh honey butter...and it is RIDICULOUS. I could eat the whole bread basket lol!



This is the event where the Meezers peed on the dress lol!
I know - there is something about really yummy bread. I have no "off" button where that's concerned...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> This is the event where the Meezers peed on the dress lol!
> I know - there is something about really yummy bread. I have no "off" button where that's concerned...



lol meezers! they didn't want you to wear that dress...they thought another would look nicer


----------



## cats n bags

Candice0985 said:


> lol meezers! they didn't want you to wear that dress...they thought another would look nicer



Right...those Meezers wanted Clever to put on her jammies and stay home to pass out snacks and scritchies...


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> lol meezers! they didn't want you to wear that dress...they thought another would look nicer



Yep my little personal (ha - pee-sonal)stylists.
_Noes wear teh blue, Person. Wears teh black. Is  moar forgiving. You knoes, wiff all teh breads....._


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Yep my little personal (ha - pee-sonal)stylists.
> _Noes wear teh blue, Person. Wears teh black. Is  moar forgiving. You knoes, wiff all teh breads....._


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> Right...those Meezers wanted Clever to put on her jammies and stay home to pass out snacks and scritchies...



exactly!!! they would much prefer this


----------



## clevercat

The nicest way to start a Caturday, with Beaker and William snoodling on Gramma's lap....
Le sigh.


----------



## poopsie

squeeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

Lookit William's widdle paw! Doesn't it look line a teddy bear, with teh ears and nosie painted in.


----------



## boxermom

^Yes!!! I love when their toe pads are still pink and soft before they darken and get rougher with age.


----------



## clevercat

Daddy Gerbil, surrounded by his kids. Just watching them snooze makes my heart smile. They have all come so close to death this year...yet here they are, happy and (for five minutes, anyway) peaceful - my miracles.


----------



## cats n bags




----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> View attachment 2370374
> 
> 
> Lookit William's widdle paw! Doesn't it look line a teddy bear, with teh ears and nosie painted in.






looks like a koala bear!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> View attachment 2370216
> 
> The nicest way to start a Caturday, with Beaker and William snoodling on Gramma's lap....
> Le sigh.





clevercat said:


> View attachment 2370374
> 
> 
> Lookit William's widdle paw! Doesn't it look line a teddy bear, with teh ears and nosie painted in.



Squeeee so cute! Beaker has the prettiest little face. Love Williams widdle pink toes


----------



## buzzytoes

Kitty paws are the greatest. I like to kiss mine sometimes when they are sleeping away on the bed. Much softer than puppy paws!


----------



## boxermom

Adorable pix of the feline family sleeping. I love how they feel secure sleeping on top of and entwined with each other. The babies have blended in so beautifully.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Daddy Gerbil, surrounded by his kids. Just watching them snooze makes my heart smile. They have all come so close to death this year...yet here they are, happy and (for five minutes, anyway) peaceful - my miracles.
> 
> View attachment 2370469




I love this picture!


----------



## jenny70

buzzytoes said:


> Kitty paws are the greatest. I like to kiss mine sometimes when they are sleeping away on the bed. Much softer than puppy paws!




Happy to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## clevercat

That floor cushion where all the recent snoodling has taken place (originally bought so I would have somewhere to sit myself when the cats are taking up all the room on the sofa and chair....I know my place) is in the wash this morning. I was opening up Butterbean Towers for another day of mayhem, opening curtains, switching lights on etc. when I noticed William sitting in an odd position on it. Matchstick tail pointing up, eyes cast heavenwards and wearing the saintliest of expressions, Wills was taking a good long pee on my cushion. I am given to understand this was a protest pee. I have barred cats from the bathroom again (I need one room where I can relax without the usual worry of this lot demolishing it) and William is Most Annoyed.


----------



## boxermom

Oh noes!  It's always so funny to me how animals can't speak a word, but they get their message across quite clearly when they are unhappy with their people.

Which of the kittens has the most personality? Is it William?  Clawed and Beaker sound very interesting too.


----------



## Cindi

Bad boy. Doesn't he know about Sandy Paws??? You must have the patience of a saint, Clever. And a great washing machine.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Oh noes!  It's always so funny to me how animals can't speak a word, but they get their message across quite clearly when they are unhappy with their people.
> 
> Which of the kittens has the most personality? Is it William?  Clawed and Beaker sound very interesting too.



They all have such different personalities, Boxermom.
Willow is the stubborn one, who wants things her own way. Clawed is the demolition expert. Jasmine is the explorer - into everything. Beaker is the naughty one . As for Wills - he is the one who loves attention and will go from cat to cat for cuddles and a baff before finally settling with Mama or Gramma. He is also Mr Gassy Pants, lol.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> They all have such different personalities, Boxermom.
> Willow is the stubborn one, who wants things her own way. Clawed is the demolition expert. Jasmine is the explorer - into everything. Beaker is the naughty one . As for Wills - he is the one who loves attention and will go from cat to cat for cuddles and a baff before finally settling with Mama or Gramma. He is also Mr Gassy Pants, lol.



I love that they all have their individual purrsonalities  btw Wills definitely caught up in size looking at your pictures. is he still smaller? or just a late bloomer? lol


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> I love that they all have their individual purrsonalities  btw Wills definitely caught up in size looking at your pictures. is he still smaller? or just a late bloomer? lol



No, Wills and Beaker are still about half the size of their siblings. I am encouraged though by the fact both are putting on weight. When William was sick, I could fe every bone along his spine. Now, he has a healthy layer of chunkiness that just wasn't there before. A week today we have teh check up with LV. Also, Basil has a claw clip booked and Missy, Livvie and Thomissss have their booster shots. I will be suggesting once again that I get my salary paid straight into the vet practise account....


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> No, Wills and Beaker are still about half the size of their siblings. I am encouraged though by the fact both are putting on weight. When William was sick, I could fe every bone along his spine. Now, he has a healthy layer of chunkiness that just wasn't there before. A week today we have teh check up with LV. Also, Basil has a claw clip booked and Missy, Livvie and Thomissss have their booster shots. I will be suggesting once again that I get my salary paid straight into the vet practise account....



good to hear he has at least a bit of chunkiness on him now!

lol....you are one of their best customers. they should have a loyalty card for you. for every 9 visits you get a free checkup and shots


----------



## clevercat

LOL- I keep suggesting that.
Meanwhile - and much to his embarrassment - Basil! Basil! Basil! gots teh gurlfren'....lookit Jasmine, peeping up at him.


----------



## poopsie

Studly little cougar isn't he...................................... Who is that behind him?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Studly little cougar isn't he...................................... Who is that behind him?



That is Willow, who also wants to be Basil's gurlfren'...


----------



## poopsie

LOL----no chance of him being Charlie the Lonesome Cougar!


----------



## Cindi

I love this pic! He looks like "mom she's touching me". 





clevercat said:


> LOL- I keep suggesting that.
> Meanwhile - and much to his embarrassment - Basil! Basil! Basil! gots teh gurlfren'....lookit Jasmine, peeping up at him.
> 
> View attachment 2372786


----------



## boxermom

I can see why the girls love Basil! He is a handsome guy.

Your vet bill must be astronomical. Boxers often have a lot of health problems so our bills are high too. Once we had a boxer named Heidi--the office manager said her file was larger than any other family in their practice; even people with multiple animals. I believed it.

Your vet office should have one of those brass engraved plaques--*This Examination Room In Honor Of Clevercat* like they do for wealthy supporters. Only we aren't wealthy after we take care of our animals.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> That is Willow, who also wants to be Basil's gurlfren'...



lol we have a kitty competition going on! they're both so cutes and BBB! is so handsomes!


----------



## leasul2003

Le Sigh... I missed my Basil Basil Basil! I think a fan club meeting is in order soon.


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> Le Sigh... I missed my Basil Basil Basil! I think a fan club meeting is in order soon.



He would like that. Basil loves scritchies and has a real cougar purr motor!


----------



## clevercat

Beaker, sleeping like an innocent child...


----------



## Kalos

clevercat said:


> View attachment 2373319
> 
> Beaker, sleeping like an innocent child...




Aww what a cutie, she looks like she's smiling!'


----------



## boxermom

I love Beaker's coloring. Look at her little pink toes!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> View attachment 2373319
> 
> Beaker, sleeping like an innocent child...



she says  but mom I ams a innocent baby kitten


----------



## buzzytoes

Beaker is going to grow up to be a beautiful girl. She looks like she is running in her sleep.


----------



## cats n bags

_Beaker's all  cuz she's all ORINGY!!!  

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

Best friends, Gerbil and Angel. You know, I look at her and wonder where the hissing, spitting girl who told me her name was 'ihateyou' - where she went.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> View attachment 2374080
> 
> 
> Best friends, Gerbil and Angel. You know, I look at her and wonder where the hissing, spitting girl who told me her name was 'ihateyou' - where she went.




Aww, so sweet!


----------



## poopsie

awwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Cindi

She was just protecting her babies. She didn't mean to be so mean.


----------



## buzzytoes

I would have never guessed she would have made snoodle friends. Good job Angel.


----------



## boxermom

Wow--miracles do happen. Good for you, Angel! You found a human you can trust to treat you well. You tested her but she loves you unconditionally.


----------



## dusty paws

Yay angel!


----------



## clevercat

Norton and William. Wills loves everyone and everything. Most un-catlike.

.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Basil, trying to shake off his girlfriends...


----------



## poopsie

Wills is just like Little Boo 

That look on Basil's face is priceless


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Wills is just like Little Boo
> 
> That look on Basil's face is priceless



It's a real, "why me, what did I do to deserve this" look, isn't it!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Norton and William. Wills loves everyone and everything. Most un-catlike.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2374636
> 
> 
> Basil, trying to shake off his girlfriends...
> 
> View attachment 2374637



William is such a little cutie, I love that he is so affectionate to everyone!

haha I love that the two little girls are infatuated with BBB


----------



## boxermom

Aww, Wills is adorable. It's rare to find a cat that affectionate. He looks like he's in his happy place.


----------



## clevercat

^^^ he is a happy little chap. I can't tell you how many times I have called him Ralphie....something about his character and those eyes. So expressive. And quite how he can sneeze and get kittin boogers stuck on the BACK of his neck, I do not know.
Meanwhile they continue their campaign to make me look bad. I had a supermarket delivery at 6am this morning. Overslept, grabbed robe off bed, took delivery in from a bemused looking driver, realised someone had yarked down the front of the robe. Cat people here will know that it's easy to mistake that kind of mess for a poop....I clearly looked like I had lost control of more than just my mind.


----------



## dusty paws

such lovely photos clever!
and that's ok.. i stepped in something last night that i'm trying to forget. in front of a neighbor. oi.


----------



## buzzytoes

LOL @ poor Basil's face. Those girls just follow him everywhere don't they?? Can't say I blame them.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> ^^^ he is a happy little chap. I can't tell you how many times I have called him Ralphie....something about his character and those eyes. So expressive. And quite how he can sneeze and get kittin boogers stuck on the BACK of his neck, I do not know.
> Meanwhile they continue their campaign to make me look bad. I had a supermarket delivery at 6am this morning. Overslept, grabbed robe off bed, took delivery in from a bemused looking driver, realised* someone had yarked down the front of the robe*. Cat people here will know that it's easy to mistake that kind of mess for a poop....I clearly looked like I had lost control of more than just my mind.



How Sweet!  The little darlings left you a cat food corsage.


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> ^^^ he is a happy little chap. I can't tell you how many times I have called him Ralphie....something about his character and those eyes. So expressive. And quite how he can sneeze and get kittin boogers stuck on the BACK of his neck, I do not know.
> Meanwhile they continue their campaign to make me look bad. I had a supermarket delivery at 6am this morning. Overslept, grabbed robe off bed, took delivery in from a bemused looking driver, realised someone had yarked down the front of the robe. Cat people here will know that it's easy to mistake that kind of mess for a poop....I clearly looked like I had lost control of more than just my mind.



I can't help it--I'm laughing at the thought of what you must have looked like in that robe!


----------



## ILuvShopping

Candice0985 said:


> same here....love me a good bowl of pasta  and don't get me started on bread fresh out of the oven...yumm!
> 
> *peanut butter m&m's are the only ones I find addictive!*



you  MUST try them in popcorn   It's nearly the only way I eat popcorn now.


----------



## clevercat

Baff time for Clawed


----------



## clevercat




----------



## poopsie

Sweetest baff ever!


----------



## clevercat

My new favourite peekchure of Georgie Porgie.
He looks like a gum chewing delinquent


----------



## clevercat

And one for Stinky's Mum


----------



## poopsie

Georgie looks like he is in a cat food advert


Holy ears there Murph---LOL


----------



## poopsie

Have you seen Doris around lately? I was thinking about her the other day


----------



## Cindi

That bath pic!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Have you seen Doris around lately? I was thinking about her the other day



She was waiting for me last night, in just the spot Norris used to wait when he was a nervous stray...she is just as nervous as he was at the beginning. Still it's progress that she will let me give her scritchies and she is very purry....


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> She was waiting for me last night, in just the spot Norris used to wait when he was a nervous stray...she is just as nervous as he was at the beginning. Still it's progress that she will let me give her scritchies and she is very purry....




I know it shouldn't but that made me :cry:


((((((((((Norris)))))))))))))


----------



## clevercat

^^^ I know. Norris sent his daughter to a place she would be loved, safe and - above all - well fed.
I think she will be a free spirit like he was, not an indoor cat at all.


----------



## boxermom

Baff pic is adorable! Clawed looks completely limp and submissive for the licking.


----------



## clevercat

This morning's fun activity: Where Is That Smell Coming From? I've cleaned the trays, looked behind bits of furniture, I checked the front of my robe  ....Someone has left me a very stinky *gift* and I have no idea where it is. The kittins think it is highly amusing and are trailing me from room to room.....Clawed even got inside the bin, just to check....


----------



## poopsie

First place I look is the bottom of my shoe


----------



## clevercat

Found it....poor Bear is getting old and doesn't always make it the tray in time. At least it wasn't my normal 'step in it and then track it through several rooms before noticing' trick....


----------



## boxermom

Oh, poor Bear. At least you found it.


----------



## dusty paws

GEORGIE!!! and bath time!


----------



## buzzytoes

Georgie Porgie you've got no bottom teefs!!! I never knew that. Love his grumpy face. 

That bath pic is the cutest thing EVER.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Georgie Porgie you've got no bottom teefs!!! I never knew that. Love his grumpy face.
> 
> That bath pic is the cutest thing EVER.



Oh he does! Georgie has a full set of teefs - I think his tongue was in teh way  He is a cutie, that one...


----------



## clevercat

Kittin oberload!


----------



## poopsie

Oh geez....................they are getting so big


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Oh geez....................they are getting so big



15 weeks old today. Getting naughtier by the minute....


----------



## clevercat

Still getting a snack from teh Milk Bar now and then...


----------



## Cindi

Poor Angel, they are almost as big as she is.


----------



## poopsie

^^^^^ ikr^^^^^


----------



## clevercat

She is such a good Mama to them....even if she is more than happy to dump them on Gerbil as often as possible.


----------



## clevercat

Camouflage kitteh...Beaker in action.


----------



## poopsie

Those are some mighty impressive wheeskers for such a little kitty!


----------



## boxermom

^they really are! And she does blend into the animal print nicely. I love when they lay on their backs and stretch out--the epitome of relaxation.


----------



## clevercat

Are they eber going to leabes me alone, Mummy-Person?


----------



## Cindi

Sorry Georgie. That's the price you pay for being so adorable.


----------



## clevercat

Even Mr Murphy loves William...


----------



## poopsie

Every photo those tittins look like they are getting bigger and bigger


----------



## boxermom

Murphy and William look like the yin/yang symbol. A perfect circle of feline love. The babies really are thriving!


----------



## clevercat

Currently being buffeted by a huge windstorm - the kittens are sitting in the window, chattering excitedly about 'teh neighbours bin, Gramma, which is makin ' it's way down teh road all by itself!' Glad I am working from home today - although I am heading out to the vet later, for kittin check-ups.


----------



## poopsie

safe journey!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> safe journey!



I am not looking forward to getting Basil into a carrier. Far less trying to get all five kittens into their jumbo-size carrier....


----------



## poopsie

Maybe wrap him up in a towel and then shove him in the carrier.


----------



## boxermom

I heard about a big storm that hit England, many thousands w/o power. Crossing fingers and paws that you stay safe and keep your power.

Sabo hates noisy storms. That's when he gets a bit of diazepam to calm him down while he hides in the closet.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I heard about a big storm that hit England, many thousands w/o power. Crossing fingers and paws that you stay safe and keep your power.
> 
> Sabo hates noisy storms. That's when he gets a bit of diazepam to calm him down while he hides in the closet.



The UK does not cope well with extremes. I am so glad I was working from home - no trains, hideous journeys for anyone commuting today...a few trees down near us, but we kept power and the storm has gone...
So. The trip to the vet. Basil scratched me to  pieces, insisting that I was making a big mistake, his claws were fine, no need for the vet visit. Then trying to round up the kittens, who had been busily practising teh power of invisibility all day (how do they KNOW????). I finally gathered up everyone but Willow, who ended up staying home, deep in the workings of the sofa.
Then the trip over to LV, everyone quiet like tiny angels. The calm before the (other) storm. Nurse opened Basil's carrier, he backed up and spritzed her with pee. He then delivered a steamer so powerful we nearly choked. After he bit her, nurse gave up. LV took charge but what should cost £7 ended up costing £44 as his ingrown nail broke his skin and he had to have an antibiotic shot.
Then the release of four noisy, excited kittens, charging out of the carrier and screaming about do you remember the last time we were here, Aunty LV? Do you? See how we hab grown!!  What snacks do you hab for us? Where do you think you are putiin' that eye drops? And then it happened. The tooting started. Seriously, like they were doing doing it on purpose. LV gave Clawed a cuddle and ppfffttt....he filled the air with noxious fumes that Ralphie would've been proud of. Then William joined in, thinking it was hysterically funny.
Everyone in great shape - they will have ongoing bouts of conjunctivitis but that at least is manageable. William has slightly deformed eyelids but he is my child and I think he is perfect. Jasmine has a heart murmur but otherwise shows no herpes symptoms. We are all home now and everyone is sleeping off the trauma...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> The UK does not cope well with extremes. I am so glad I was working from home - no trains, hideous journeys for anyone commuting today...a few trees down near us, but we kept power and the storm has gone...
> So. The trip to the vet. Basil scratched me to  pieces, insisting that I was making a big mistake, his claws were fine, no need for the vet visit. Then trying to round up the kittens, who had been busily practising teh power of invisibility all day (how do they KNOW????). I finally gathered up everyone but Willow, who ended up staying home, deep in the workings of the sofa.
> Then the trip over to LV, everyone quiet like tiny angels. The calm before the (other) storm. Nurse opened Basil's carrier, he backed up and spritzed her with pee. He then delivered a steamer so powerful we nearly choked. After he bit her, nurse gave up. LV took charge but what should cost £7 ended up costing £44 as his ingrown nail broke his skin and he had to have an antibiotic shot.
> Then the release of four noisy, excited kittens, charging out of the carrier and screaming about do you remember the last time we were here, Aunty LV? Do you? See how we hab grown!!  What snacks do you hab for us? Where do you think you are putiin' that eye drops? And then it happened.* The tooting started. Seriously, like they were doing doing it on purpose. LV gave Clawed a cuddle and ppfffttt....he filled the air with noxious fumes that Ralphie would've been proud of. Then William joined in, thinking it was hysterically funny.*
> Everyone in great shape - they will have ongoing bouts of conjunctivitis but that at least is manageable. William has slightly deformed eyelids but he is my child and I think he is perfect. Jasmine has a heart murmur but otherwise shows no herpes symptoms. We are all home now and everyone is sleeping off the trauma...



_It weren't us gramma...it was that storm...member how it was blowing the neighbor's bins and trees an' stuff.  It was just that wind...not us...well, maybe it was that rude doggy in the next room down the hall...but it weren't us.  _


----------



## poopsie

I think an adult bevvie is seriously in order


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I think an adult bevvie is seriously in order



Ha - after last week, it will be a vereeee long time before I can face a grown up drink


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> The UK does not cope well with extremes. I am so glad I was working from home - no trains, hideous journeys for anyone commuting today...a few trees down near us, but we kept power and the storm has gone...
> So. The trip to the vet. Basil scratched me to  pieces, insisting that I was making a big mistake, his claws were fine, no need for the vet visit. Then trying to round up the kittens, who had been busily practising teh power of invisibility all day (how do they KNOW????). I finally gathered up everyone but Willow, who ended up staying home, deep in the workings of the sofa.
> Then the trip over to LV, everyone quiet like tiny angels. The calm before the (other) storm. Nurse opened Basil's carrier, he backed up and spritzed her with pee. He then delivered a steamer so powerful we nearly choked. After he bit her, nurse gave up. LV took charge but what should cost £7 ended up costing £44 as his ingrown nail broke his skin and he had to have an antibiotic shot.
> Then the release of four noisy, excited kittens, charging out of the carrier and screaming about do you remember the last time we were here, Aunty LV? Do you? See how we hab grown!!  What snacks do you hab for us? Where do you think you are putiin' that eye drops? And then it happened. The tooting started. Seriously, like they were doing doing it on purpose. LV gave Clawed a cuddle and ppfffttt....he filled the air with noxious fumes that Ralphie would've been proud of. Then William joined in, thinking it was hysterically funny.
> Everyone in great shape - they will have ongoing bouts of conjunctivitis but that at least is manageable. William has slightly deformed eyelids but he is my child and I think he is perfect. Jasmine has a heart murmur but otherwise shows no herpes symptoms. We are all home now and everyone is sleeping off the trauma...



ohemcheese! what a vet visit! BBB should have been a big boy and shown the tittens how braves he was and he can handle anything! 

what litter tooty machines LOL too funny


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Ha - after last week, it will be a vereeee long time before I can face a grown up drink





I know, but sometimes the hair of the dog, or in this case perhaps the fur of the cat


----------



## clevercat

Good morning, Purrs Forum Aunties!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Good morning, Purrs Forum Aunties!
> 
> View attachment 2381514



good morning Beaker!

you have such a pretty face! :kiss:


----------



## buzzytoes

Gimme the camera gramma!! I need to take a selfie!!


----------



## poopsie

Is that Beaker? Beaker gots bocks!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Gimme the camera gramma!! I need to take a selfie!!



LOL!



poopsie2 said:


> Is that Beaker? Beaker gots bocks!



Beaker did indeed got bocks. Look carefully and you'll see why. It was a jumbo size food bocks with most of the sachets still inside...
*Is mine naow, Gramma. All mine*


----------



## boxermom

Aww, so cute! Love the torties.


----------



## clevercat

Lookit this!
Angel and Phillip, SNOODLING!!!


----------



## clevercat

Joined by William....


----------



## clevercat

Bocks Oberload! Gerbs joins the pile...


----------



## clevercat

Last one for now....


----------



## Cindi

So wonderful to wake up to snoodle pics. They are all adorable!


----------



## leasul2003

That is so cute! Love how they all get along so well.


----------



## Candice0985

so cute! it warms my heart knowing Angel has become such a loveable girl   no more throwing ihateyous at everyone!


----------



## jenny70

Squeeeeee!! I love snoodle pics!


----------



## boxermom

I'll echo the others--so happy to see Angel getting along well with the others. They look so happy and content. It warms my heart that you (and so many others on the animal threads) can provide the loving home they deserve.


----------



## buzzytoes

Awww Angel you are turning into such a sweetheart!!! I love that William always manages to find a way into every snoodle pic. He is such a lover, and clearly everyone loves him.


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> Awww Angel you are turning into such a sweetheart!!! I love that William always manages to find a way into every snoodle pic. He is such a lover, and clearly everyone loves him.



 William is a total snoodler, such a cuddle bug!


----------



## ILuvShopping

how cute all of them trying to fit in the box! lol


----------



## poopsie

What a lovely way to start my day!


----------



## boxermom

lol, clever--your mailbox is full again! Love the pix of the snoodle piles of kittehs.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> lol, clever--your mailbox is full again! Love the pix of the snoodle piles of kittehs.



Cleared again!


----------



## dusty paws

awwww such happy gatos!


----------



## clevercat

I bought Norris' casket home a little while ago. Been waiting for the right moment to scatter his ashes....today was the day. Wandering through a garden centre this afternoon, I found the perfect shrub, hiding behind some bay trees ( I knew I wanted a bay tree or some lavender) - a small lavender shrub.
Anyway, true to form my little free spirit showed me I was doing the right thing - a sudden sharp breeze wafted some of his ashes right out of the bag and they were carried away by the wind.
The rest are here, in the spot he loved so much.




I sat outside and had a coffee, just like I used to - just really an incredible sense of peace and the feeling he  is happy and still here....


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I bought Norris' casket home a little while ago. Been waiting for the right moment to scatter his ashes....today was the day. Wandering through a garden centre this afternoon, I found the perfect shrub, hiding behind some bay trees ( I knew I wanted a bay tree or some lavender) - a small lavender shrub.
> Anyway, true to form my little free spirit showed me I was doing the right thing - a sudden sharp breeze wafted some of his ashes right out of the bag and they were carried away by the wind.
> The rest are here, in the spot he loved so much.
> 
> View attachment 2384903
> 
> 
> I sat outside and had a coffee, just like I used to - just really an incredible sense of peace and the feeling he  is happy and still here....


 play hard up at the bridge Norris, you are loved!


----------



## boxermom

What a perfect spot, clever! When we lived in Illinois I grew lavender and it was so special to me.

Norris, you are loved. Run free!


----------



## Cindi

What a perfect spot. I'm so glad he was able to tell you he is still there. RIP sweet Norris.


----------



## poopsie

Shouldn't have read this at.work


----------



## jenny70

poopsie2 said:


> Shouldn't have read this at.work




Ditto..


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Good morning, Purrs Forum Aunties!
> 
> View attachment 2381514



Such a perfect picture!!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I bought Norris' casket home a little while ago. Been waiting for the right moment to scatter his ashes....today was the day. Wandering through a garden centre this afternoon, I found the perfect shrub, hiding behind some bay trees ( I knew I wanted a bay tree or some lavender) - a small lavender shrub.
> Anyway, true to form my little free spirit showed me I was doing the right thing - a sudden sharp breeze wafted some of his ashes right out of the bag and they were carried away by the wind.
> The rest are here, in the spot he loved so much.
> 
> View attachment 2384903
> 
> 
> I sat outside and had a coffee, just like I used to - just really an incredible sense of peace and the feeling he  is happy and still here....


----------



## clevercat

Oh hallo laydees...



Ppffffttttt!


----------



## poopsie

Hubba hubba.


----------



## buzzytoes

Georgie Porgie!!! What a good morning!


----------



## Candice0985

morning Georgie!!!


----------



## boxermom

Hai, Georgie! You are looking very handsome, indeed!


----------



## dusty paws

Georgie!!

clever, glad to hear Norris is home.


----------



## boxermom

Today was All Saints day at church and as we prayed silently for those we lost the past year, I teared up thinking of Norris and Ralphie. I'm such an emotional animal lover. Often I think I love them more than many humans I know.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Today was All Saints day at church and as we prayed silently for those we lost the past year, I teared up thinking of Norris and Ralphie. I'm such an emotional animal lover. Often I think I love them more than many humans I know.



Aww me too. I still can't think of Solomon without the tears starting. LV and I were talking about Ralphie last week - she really loved him. Told me his passing was the worst thing that had ever happened to her...cue more tears. I definitely love animals more than I love almost anyone else...


----------



## clevercat

Basil, telling me to,  "be quiet, Person. I hab only just got William off to sleeps"



Beaker and Wills



Clawed, making nap time look blissful.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## boxermom

those photos could not be any cuter!


----------



## dusty paws

gatos!!! beaker looks like Angel.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> View attachment 2388969
> 
> Basil, telling me to,  "be quiet, Person. I hab only just got William off to sleeps"
> 
> View attachment 2388970
> 
> Beaker and Wills
> 
> View attachment 2388971
> 
> Clawed, making nap time look blissful.



This just made my day better


----------



## clevercat

Dropped a bag of birdseed out in the gardens of Butterbean Towers. It wasn't long before someone popped by for a snack.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> View attachment 2390010
> 
> Dropped a bag of birdseed out in the gardens of Butterbean Towers. It wasn't long before someone popped by for a snack.



squirrelly! I have a bird feeder outside my front garden and Lady and Tuck LOVE stalking the birds and squirrels. keeps them entertained for hours  i'm sure everyone at Butterbean Towers was transfixed by the visitor!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> squirrelly! I have a bird feeder outside my front garden and Lady and Tuck LOVE stalking the birds and squirrels. keeps them entertained for hours  i'm sure everyone at Butterbean Towers was transfixed by the visitor!


 
Angel let me know she would be more than transfixed if there wasn't a pane of glass holding her back from teh squirrely one 
She and Clawed have been watching live TV (the birdies at the feeders) all morning.


----------



## boxermom

Squirrels are very fast at finding food. I'll bet he was happy the felines were safely behind the windows!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Angel let me know she would be more than transfixed if there wasn't a pane of glass holding her back from teh squirrely one
> She and Clawed have been watching live TV (the birdies at the feeders) all morning.



haha that is so cute!  trust me if there wasn't a screen or the window in the way Lady would be bringing me back piles of birds and mice, she is such a natural hunter....Tuck not so much 

btw the picture of Beaker and Wills snoodling = Beaker looks like a mini Angel!


----------



## clevercat

MOAR Beaker


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> MOAR Beaker
> View attachment 2390132



_Me an' d'Beek is Schnozz Sisters in ORANGE!!!      We is plottin to take ober teh whole wide world!!!  Oringyness for eberyones!!!!  

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## boxermom

^This is why they call it *tortitude*???? 

Beaker is so adorable.Remembering how they looked as newborns and how they look now--it's amazing how fast they change appearance.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> MOAR Beaker
> View attachment 2390132



she has such a pretty face! her markings are so symmetrical ...she should be a kitteh model


----------



## oggers86

Just wondering if your rescues had previously been indoor or outdoor cats? If they were outdoor how well did they cope with the transition to indoor? We will be moving house shortly if all goes to plan and our cats will be goings from 24/7 outdoor access to 4 weeks indoor only to permanent cat proof garden.  My last experience of trying it was a complete failure, they were completely miserable and I want them to settle this time. Any tips on creating a happy indoor life?


----------



## dusty paws

live tv.. .bwahahaha.


----------



## leasul2003

clevercat said:


> Aww me too. I still can't think of Solomon without the tears starting. LV and I were talking about Ralphie last week - she really loved him. Told me his passing was the worst thing that had ever happened to her...cue more tears. I definitely love animals more than I love almost anyone else...


 How can you not love fur babies more than humans? They truly love you without conditions. It is all about the here and now.


----------



## clevercat

I was so worried last night. Instead of five kittens leading the charge into dinner, there were four. Clawed was huddled up on the sofa, a sleepy, lethargic boy with dull eyes.
Of course, I immediately thought the worst...of Solly and FIP, of Patrick and FKS.....spent the evening with Clawed wrapped in a blanket, waiting for morning and the vet...
I can't you the relief I felt this morning - I couldn't sleep and was up at 5am - when himself ran up my leg, noisily demanding two helpings of brefus on account of missing a Most Important meal the night before. Whatever he had, thankfully it's gone...and he is more precious to me than ever....


----------



## pixiejenna

Oh clever what a scare! I'm glad to hear he's back to normal and demanding his noms.


----------



## boxermom

We worry so much, don't we? I'm so happy he's better.


----------



## clevercat

oggers86 said:


> Just wondering if your rescues had previously been indoor or outdoor cats? If they were outdoor how well did they cope with the transition to indoor? We will be moving house shortly if all goes to plan and our cats will be goings from 24/7 outdoor access to 4 weeks indoor only to permanent cat proof garden.  My last experience of trying it was a complete failure, they were completely miserable and I want them to settle this time. Any tips on creating a happy indoor life?



I think I have been lucky, in that all the rescues (including Norton, Gerbil and Angel) that came to me as strays, living outside, were just so happy to have a home that I haven't had a problem. Pick up a book called Cat V Cat by Pam Johnson-Bennett. There is a lot of info on how to make indoor life exciting and I wonder if taking her advice has made the transition easier for all my cats. Good luck!


----------



## clevercat

Willow - Purrsonalising Gramma's reading glasses


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Willow - Purrsonalising Gramma's reading glasses
> 
> View attachment 2393201




Lol!  Too funny!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Willow - Purrsonalising Gramma's reading glasses
> 
> View attachment 2393201



Beaker says she's improving them   is she having another eye breakout?


----------



## boxermom

Oh no!! Willow, Gramma needs those! Those sharp kitteh teef will do some damage.

On our local tv we see a funny commercial where a man is asking his family if anyone has seen his glasses and underneath a table a large dog is chewing on them.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Oh no!! Willow, Gramma needs those! Those sharp kitteh teef will do some damage.
> 
> On our local tv we see a funny commercial where a man is asking his family if anyone has seen his glasses and underneath a table a large dog is chewing on them.



Yep - that's about right. Just replace the large dog with a litter of naughty kittins. Those glasses have really been through it. Solomon used to teeth on them (I am glad he did - I have one of his tiny teeth that I caught when it fell out during a teething session...), then Livvie took over after Sol died. Now, if I can't find them, someone has usually dragged them off somewhere to nom on.
How's Sabo doing today? I was thinking of him all night...


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Beaker says she's improving them   is she having another eye breakout?



It's Willow - and yes, another round of conjunctivitis is sweeping through the litter. Everyone but Jasmine. Stupid evil rat bast**d herpes virus. Luckily - and I thank God for this daily - the rest of the family seems immune to their germs. Bad enough administering eye drops to cour wriggly kittens - adding Missy, Murphy et al into the mix does not bear thinking about!


----------



## oggers86

clevercat said:


> I think I have been lucky, in that all the rescues (including Norton, Gerbil and Angel) that came to me as strays, living outside, were just so happy to have a home that I haven't had a problem. Pick up a book called Cat V Cat by Pam Johnson-Bennett. There is a lot of info on how to make indoor life exciting and I wonder if taking her advice has made the transition easier for all my cats. Good luck!



That would probably make a difference. My two have a pampered life with outside access at their demand but they know when they get fed up there is a warm house for them. Best of both worlds for them really, who could blame them for getting annoyed (even if it is for their own safety!)

I bought the book so will have a read


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> Yep - that's about right. Just replace the large dog with a litter of naughty kittins. Those glasses have really been through it. Solomon used to teeth on them (I am glad he did - I have one of his tiny teeth that I caught when it fell out during a teething session...), then Livvie took over after Sol died. Now, if I can't find them, someone has usually dragged them off somewhere to nom on.
> How's Sabo doing today? I was thinking of him all night...



He's acting *normal* today. Trying the Zylkene--will let you know if we see any difference. I don't know what the vet plans to do about the heart murmur. Yesterday was her surgery day so to get a call from her at all was pretty awesome. We worry so much about our animals. Thanks for your good thoughts. I always say a prayer for your group, too.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> It's Willow - and yes, another round of conjunctivitis is sweeping through the litter. Everyone but Jasmine. Stupid evil rat bast**d herpes virus. Luckily - and I thank God for this daily - the rest of the family seems immune to their germs. Bad enough administering eye drops to cour wriggly kittens - adding Missy, Murphy et al into the mix does not bear thinking about!



Oops sorry willow! Ugh that's sucks hopefully this breakout doesn't last too long!


----------



## clevercat

Saturday Night Snoodles
Gerbs and Clawed. Lookit teh widdle pink paws!


----------



## dusty paws

hard to tell where one starts and the other ends!


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> hard to tell where one starts and the other ends!



I know! Gerbs has developed a bit of a thing for Clawed. He is constantly giving him baffs, or playing chase with him, or snoodling with him. It's so cute to watch...
This evening they have been joined by Bear and Angel...a happy, sleepy tangle of paws and legs.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> I know! Gerbs has developed a bit of a thing for Clawed. He is constantly giving him baffs, or playing chase with him, or snoodling with him. It's so cute to watch...
> 
> This evening they have been joined by Bear and Angel...a happy, sleepy tangle of paws and legs.




Love!


----------



## clevercat

Beaker oberload!
Squuueeeeee......


----------



## poopsie

Squeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cats n bags

Beaker looks like she's blowing kisses to everyone.


----------



## boxermom

The markings on her face are so perfectly even! Beaker, you are a beautiful girl


----------



## clevercat

Lookit! A capshun!



Another kitten signs up to the Basil Fan Club. Clawed, snoodling up on a bitterly cold evening...


----------



## buzzytoes

OmG the pic of Beaker with her paw over her mouth is killing me! She looks like she's giggling!


----------



## poopsie

Oh noes! Clawed is turning into *gasp* a cat!!!!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Oh noes! Clawed is turning into *gasp* a cat!!!!



Lol. He, Willow and Jasmine are now little cats. Beaker and William, still teeny-tiny, are waaaay behind them.
Meanwhile, ARRRGGGH! The kittens have been swinging off the curtains in the lounge for the past few weeks. Jasmine, in particular, likes to race up them and then precariously teeter-totter along the curtain pole, like a circus performer on a tightrope. This probably shouldn't have come as a surprise, but there was an almighty crash this morning as the curtain pole broke into two pieces, leaving curtains and kittens tumbling to the floor. Of course, the lounge overlooks my garden and behind it, some woodland. In the normal way, I would never see anyone out there. This morning it's like every dog walker in the area has trotted by, each being treated to jeers and cat calls (see what I did there?) by five kittens and George.
The earliest I can get to buy a new curtain pole is the weekend so we have a full five days of living in teh goldfish bowl.


----------



## poopsie

heheheheheheh ..........................little rapscallions. Never a dull moment


----------



## boxermom

^ my thoughts, exactly. Never a dull moment!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> heheheheheheh ..........................little rapscallions. Never a dull moment



IDK that my makeshift curtain will last with them around. After the 6000th person walked by, I grabbed a length of string and a sheet of voile and put up a very temporary curtain. It looks dreadful but at least I have some privacy. I don't understand why I can go for weeks without anyone waking past and today pfft...oh well.
Of course, all five, together with Missy, Amen T Kittin and Murphy T Maniac raced up and down it, testing it's strength.....let's see if it's still up when I get home on Wednesday.
Apart from that - I had a moment this afternoon. It's cold (yay) and raining hard. I dashed out to the recycling bins and saw Norris sitting under the tree. For a moment I completely forgot.....it was Doris of course - she is the absolute image of him. I miss him terribly.


----------



## poopsie

So LCS will be  visiting?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> So LCS will be  visiting?



Yes, frequently!


----------



## poopsie

i am sure that everyone will be on their best behavior


----------



## clevercat

I hate leaving them. It's only an overnight this time, but leaving them all (Clawed and Murphy snoodling on top bunk of cat bed, Norton on bottom bunk....everyone else curled up sleeping like innocent angels ....) at 6am was very hard. I already miss them! BTW the makeshift curtain came down overnight. The kittens swear they have no idea how it could've happened....


----------



## buzzytoes

When you return home, I would like to request peektures of the Meezers.


----------



## clevercat

Here's one from a week or so ago. It was going to be the perfect snoodle shot, but Mini Bean had other plans.....


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> I hate leaving them. It's only an overnight this time, but leaving them all (Clawed and Murphy snoodling on top bunk of cat bed, Norton on bottom bunk....everyone else curled up sleeping like innocent angels ....) at 6am was very hard. I already miss them! BTW the makeshift curtain came down overnight. The kittens swear they have no idea how it could've happened....



I had a neighbor with young kids, dog, cat, and a gerbil. The gerbil got blamed for everything. I say blame it on the gerbil(not Gerbs), whether you have one or not.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Here's one from a week or so ago. It was going to be the perfect snoodle shot, but Mini Bean had other plans.....
> View attachment 2396414





Photo bomb!


----------



## dusty paws

hahah clever.. can't wait for a christmas tree at your house this year!


----------



## Candice0985

dusty paws said:


> hahah clever.. can't wait for a christmas tree at your house this year!



omg...that will be worthy of a live video feed


----------



## buzzytoes

Clever I had a dream I visited you and your family last night! I saw Angel and the tittens and Phil. Was about to go inside to see the rest of the clan when I woke up.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Clever I had a dream I visited you and your family last night! I saw Angel and the tittens and Phil. Was about to go inside to see the rest of the clan when I woke up.



Ha. Maybe it was a premonition. You are about to win teh lottery and jump straight on a plane to Butterbean Towers....


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> hahah clever.. can't wait for a christmas tree at your house this year!



I think I will skip the tree this year. I've just come home after a business trip and my poor home looks like....well, I don't know how to describe the chaos. The makeshift curtain on the floor, the throws pulled off the sofa and chairs, litter kicked out absolutely everywhere, a few pools of yark to add that extra special touch....the smell of recently deposited steamers perfuming the air.....I can only imagine how they would decorate a Christmas tree.


----------



## dusty paws

^don't get me on the yark.. rosie was mad last week.. and puked on the handles of my most expensive bag.


----------



## boxermom

Wow, they were a busy bunch. I know the feeling. We've come home to feathers in the air, when our dog has torn apart a few pillows. Sabo doesn't do that, but we had one boxer who was a devil the first 2 years. Then he decided to settle down and be the best dog ever.  Maybe the tittens plan to do that--become model citizens!


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Ha. Maybe it was a premonition. You are about to win teh lottery and jump straight on a plane to Butterbean Towers....



Fingers and paws crossed!


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> ^don't get me on the yark.. rosie was mad last week.. and puked on the handles of my most expensive bag.



Oh noes, dusty! What had you done to displease her? Naughty Rosie...


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Wow, they were a busy bunch. I know the feeling. We've come home to feathers in the air, when our dog has torn apart a few pillows. Sabo doesn't do that, but we had one boxer who was a devil the first 2 years. Then he decided to settle down and be the best dog ever.  Maybe the tittens plan to do that--become model citizens!



Sabo is far too much of a gentleman to do ebil things....how is he getting on, boxermom - any news on his heart murmur and do you think the zylkene has helped at all with his OCD stress? I love that little guy 
BTW I just re-read your post and nearly choked on my coffee at the thought of these maniacs ever becoming model citizens.....


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> Sabo is far too much of a gentleman to do ebil things....how is he getting on, boxermom - any news on his heart murmur and do you think the zylkene has helped at all with his OCD stress? I love that little guy
> BTW I just re-read your post and nearly choked on my coffee at the thought of these maniacs ever becoming model citizens.....



Good news about Sabo--the heart murmur is benign. I guess in vet-speak that means there is no heart disease to treat. They believe he can undergo the minor surgery to remove the moles, bad tooth, and clean his teeth. We haven't re-scheduled yet. Our vet must be related to your Lovely Vet. She is so personal and caring about all her patients.

I think the Zylkene helps. We'll have to experience a normal week (what's that???) so we can evaluate better.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Good news about Sabo--the heart murmur is benign. I guess in vet-speak that means there is no heart disease to treat. They believe he can undergo the minor surgery to remove the moles, bad tooth, and clean his teeth. We haven't re-scheduled yet. Our vet must be related to your Lovely Vet. She is so personal and caring about all her patients.
> 
> I think the Zylkene helps. We'll have to experience a normal week (what's that???) so we can evaluate better.



I have had a truly horrible afternoon but this news made it a lot better. Yay Sabo! You must be so relieved. Let me know when you need a zylkene top-up.


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> I have had a truly horrible afternoon but this news made it a lot better. Yay Sabo! You must be so relieved. Let me know when you need a zylkene top-up.



I'm sorry about the horrible afternoon. Hoping your day gets better.


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> Oh noes, dusty! What had you done to displease her? Naughty Rosie...



She did not get her meal on time. Lol.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I have had a truly horrible afternoon but this news made it a lot better. Yay Sabo! You must be so relieved. Let me know when you need a zylkene top-up.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> She did not get her meal on time. Lol.



Ha! This evening I am at an awards event at the V&A Museum in London and I made completely sure I'd fed everyone before I left....I do NOT want to be walking into the mess I was gifted with last night...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I have had a truly horrible afternoon but this news made it a lot better. Yay Sabo! You must be so relieved. Let me know when you need a zylkene top-up.



hope your day improves


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Ha! This evening I am at an awards event at the V&A Museum in London and I made completely sure I'd fed everyone before I left....I do NOT want to be walking into the mess I was gifted with last night...





Have fun! artyhat:


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Have fun! artyhat:



Do you know, I am amazed. Nobody talks, they just sit at the table tweeting. Or in my case, purrs forum-ing


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Do you know, I am amazed. Nobody talks, they just sit at the table tweeting. Or in my case, purrs forum-ing



lol it is pretty funny! the art of conversation (or showing polite interest) in those around you is dead


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Do you know, I am amazed. Nobody talks, they just sit at the table tweeting. Or in my case, purrs forum-ing





Candice0985 said:


> lol it is pretty funny! the art of conversation (or showing polite interest) in those around you is dead





LOL

It drives DBF crazy. He is totally 'unplugged'. No cell phone, no beeper, no computer. He'll have a bunch of his friends over, they'll all be sitting around the table with their phones out until he gets fed up and kicks them out.


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie2 said:


> LOL
> 
> It drives DBF crazy. He is totally 'unplugged'. No cell phone, no beeper, no computer. He'll have a bunch of his friends over, they'll all be sitting around the table with their phones out until he gets fed up and kicks them out.



you should have a basket at your front door, when people come in...phones go in!


----------



## boxermom

I'm jealous, clever. I've always wanted to visit the V & A, but somehow never got there in all my visits to London. Dh says it's fabulous and I've read that their gift shop is one of the best in a museum anywhere.


----------



## clevercat

Last night at the V&A


This morning at Butterbean Towers


One extreme to another!
boxermom - funny you mentioning the gift shop, I walked through it last night and it's amazing. Made mental note to run in before Christmas and pick up some goodies.
It was an amazing venue - making my way back from the ladies, it felt a little like a scene from 'Night at the Museum'


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Last night at the V&A
> View attachment 2399251
> 
> This morning at Butterbean Towers
> View attachment 2399252
> 
> One extreme to another!
> boxermom - funny you mentioning the gift shop, I walked through it last night and it's amazing. Made mental note to run in before Christmas and pick up some goodies.
> It was an amazing venue - making my way back from the ladies, it felt a little like a scene from 'Night at the Museum'



the V&A looks amazing! I work for a company called Royal Selangor and we have a collection that we do for the V&A museum! 

this is the first I have heard the V&A mentioned since starting with this company 

what a sweet snoodle pile. the adult kitties certainly have accepted the tittens and angel  BBB  has been so good with the little girls especially!


----------



## clevercat

Another classic photo bomb from Olivia-Skye


----------



## poopsie

Is that Clawed? He is getting as big as Thomisssssss


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh I love that snoodle pile. The more the merrier!


----------



## jenny70

Snoodle piles are the best!!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Another classic photo bomb from Olivia-Skye
> View attachment 2399417




Too funny!  It seems no one wants you to take pictures of the Meezers!  Lol


----------



## boxermom

The V&A event looks very posh!  Thanks for the pic.

The cats and kittens--I have no idea how they manage to sleep when all tangled up, but they obviously are happy like that. It's so darn cute.


----------



## clevercat

It's caturday!!!!!!!


----------



## poopsie

Little cutie


----------



## clevercat

Tommy takes babysitting William very seriously....


----------



## poopsie

I just love Thomissssss


----------



## clevercat

Angel, in patriotic mood...


----------



## boxermom

I love how Thomas has his paw around Wills. And Angel looks right at home now. She landed in clover after what must have been a very tough life. And you stuck with her through her *I hate everyone's*. Brava, clever!!! Your patience and unconditional love inspire me.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I love how Thomas has his paw around Wills. And Angel looks right at home now. She landed in clover after what must have been a very tough life. And you stuck with her through her *I hate everyone's*. Brava, clever!!! Your patience and unconditional love inspire me.



I was just thinking about that ihateyou stage, boxermom. There was a point I thought she would never be happy here. Now I watch her napping next to Norton, or snoodled up with her kittens, and it makes me smile to see how happy she is...I hate to think about what she must've been through living on teh mean streets of Hackney....


----------



## clevercat

Oh but the kittens have been MANIACS today. The Kitten Krazies, from the moment I put the laptop on to the moment I switched it off. I am hoarse from yelling, '*insert name here*, NO!' All day.
After the Krazies, the Krash....Willow, here with Bear....


All five together, as I tried to wear them out earlier (stupid idea, I know)


----------



## poopsie

How funny-------I guess the boys all look like their poppa.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> How funny-------I guess the boys all look like their poppa.



LOL or their poppas! Naughty Angel 
Late this afternoon, a friend came over, armed with a drill, to take down the remains of the old curtain pole and put new one up. I mention this as the little fiends didn't slow down for a minute - not fazed by the sound of the drill, helping themselves to the odd drill bit and striding off carrying it in their mouths, dabbling their paws in the Polyfilla. An adult beverage is not just calling me this evening, it's screaming my name


----------



## poopsie

My cats hate the vacuum. And the trash trucks. Every Friday morning it is pandemonium when they come through. This last week Mr J went diving under the bed (no small feat with his current girth) when he heard them coming. A little while later as I was tearing about shutting the house down on my way out the door to work I heard a banging noise. It was Julius. He had somehow managed to get himself entangled in either an electric cord, the phone cord or the window sash. Either way I had to move furniture to try and get to him. He somehow managed to break the collar free and escape. I sit here for days with nothing happening and the very minute I have to leave for work all #ell breaks loose.


----------



## Candice0985

haha they have been little monsters I see  the kitten krazies never cease to amaze me I love how they go from 0 to 60 in 2 seconds then right back to 0 in no time!!

great picture of all 5 of them together! it is funny how the boys are all tuxedo cats and the girls are torties like momma!


----------



## clevercat

Meezer shots for Buzzy


----------



## leasul2003

clevercat said:


> Oh but the kittens have been MANIACS today. The Kitten Krazies, from the moment I put the laptop on to the moment I switched it off. I am hoarse from yelling, '*insert name here*, NO!' All day.
> After the Krazies, the Krash....Willow, here with Bear....


 
My Jasper was also a maniac today. I have a hard time corralling one, I cannot imagine dealing with 5 at once. You are a SAINT!!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Meezer shots for Buzzy
> View attachment 2403178
> 
> View attachment 2403179
> 
> View attachment 2403180
> 
> View attachment 2403181




What handsome boys!  I see miss Olivia Skye is smitten?


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> My Jasper was also a maniac today. I have a hard time corralling one, I cannot imagine dealing with 5 at once. You are a SAINT!!



Ha - still searching for my halo lol. I have a brief moment of respite as everyone sleeps off this mornings mayhem. I am working from home and started the day in a pink T and beige chinos. By lunchtime, the T had a small kitten poop-trail running up the front (William, desperate for a cuddle immediately after taking a tray break) and the trousers have a series of teeny-tiny red paw prints across them (Beaker, outraged that I was eating and not sharing, leapt into my bowl of pasta and raced right out again, leaving a tomato-ey trail of destruction....


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay Meezers!!!


----------



## clevercat

It's a bit blurry but I love the expression on Gerb's face....baff time for Wills!


----------



## clevercat

And after baff, snoodle times with Gerbil and the Bear.


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> What handsome boys!  I see miss Olivia Skye is smitten?



Oh, Livvie ADORES them. I'm sure she is a big part of the reason Foster is so much calmer. So cute to see the three of them snoodling together.


----------



## boxermom

Oh my gosh, they are all so precious. Despite the crazy times, they are an incredible family depending on you, clever. The baff pic is wonderful.


----------



## Candice0985

so cute! Wills looks like he is the happiest kittin ever!


----------



## clevercat

Oh that Phil. He has a habit of scarf'n'barf in the worst possible places (top of oven, off top of cat tree etc.) - tonight, though....grr. He ate dinner with everyone else, on the floor. Then jumped up into the counter and power-yarked all over the microwave. Really . All over it. Ewww....


----------



## poopsie

I had a few scarf-n-barfers.  A mother daughter team.


----------



## Candice0985

LOL gross Phil!

Tuck is a scarf n barfer. he eats so fast then will run into my bedroom (only place with carpet) and barf....seriously? do it on the wood floor at least!

it is all I ask


----------



## clevercat

Beaker and Phil



Missy (yes, really! Clearly panicking about being on the Naughty List if she doesn't change her ways quickly - and temporarily) and William


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> LOL gross Phil!
> 
> Tuck is a scarf n barfer. he eats so fast then will run into my bedroom (only place with carpet) and barf....seriously? do it on the wood floor at least!
> 
> it is all I ask


 
I am so glad my Shelby is not the only one that does this.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> I am so glad my Shelby is not the only one that does this.



he did this last night....twice. not impressed lol and not even on the middle of the carpet like he couldn't make it else where. he ran from the living room into the hallway stopped at the doorway of my bedroom and leaned over and barfed on my carpet. Nice Tucker...real nice!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Beaker and Phil
> View attachment 2405273
> 
> 
> Missy (yes, really! Clearly panicking about being on the Naughty List if she doesn't change her ways quickly - and temporarily) and William
> View attachment 2405274
> 
> 
> View attachment 2405276


 William is even making Missy want to snuggle with him!

Beaker and Phil look very toasty and cuddly


----------



## gazoo

Clever - all of these recent shots warm my heart so much.  It's a beautiful thing that you kept the kittens together with mommy.  *sniff*

p.s. Bear looks GREAT!


----------



## clevercat

Go aways, please, Mama, an' takes your walkie-talkie spyin' debice wiff you. Ah am relaxin' wiff mah Meezer Minions. You comes back at snack tiems, 'k?
Olivia-Skye, more like her sister every day....


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Go aways, please, Mama, an' takes your walkie-talkie spyin' debice wiff you. Ah am relaxin' wiff mah Meezer Minions. You comes back at snack tiems, 'k?
> Olivia-Skye, more like her sister every day....
> View attachment 2406993



 the Meezers love Livvie!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Go aways, please, Mama, an' takes your walkie-talkie spyin' debice wiff you. Ah am relaxin' wiff mah Meezer Minions. You comes back at snack tiems, 'k?
> Olivia-Skye, more like her sister every day....
> View attachment 2406993




Love this pic!!


----------



## boxermom

I think you read her mind, clever. That looks exactly like what she is thinking!


----------



## poopsie

how cute is that!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh my gosh that is such a beautiful pic Clever!!!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Oh my gosh that is such a beautiful pic Clever!!!



They love her and - to a lesser extent - Missy and Thomissss. Livvie has done wonders helping them become calmer, happier Meezers....


----------



## clevercat

One more snoodle shot....


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Clever - all of these recent shots warm my heart so much.  It's a beautiful thing that you kept the kittens together with mommy.  *sniff*
> 
> p.s. Bear looks GREAT!



Bear will shortly be posing for photos in his Christmas outfit. We are thinking of doing a kind of advent calendar - a Christmassy peekchure, featuring one of the residents of Butterbean Towers and posted here every day leading up to loot-opening day -  for all the purrs forum aunties who've stuck with us through a horrible year. Send your requests in naow, ladies!


----------



## clevercat

On a related note - I have a craving for a small, real, tree this year. Other than having the maniacs rip it to shreds, are there any dangers associated with pets and Christmas trees? I've never had a real tree before, but walked past some on the way home and thought how lovely it would be (for about five seconds). I will be like Phoebe in Friends, and come home with a scrap of a tree, because I feel sorry for it....


----------



## gazoo

Squeee - more photos to come.  

I'd love some Beaker and Bear pics please.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> On a related note - I have a craving for a small, real, tree this year. Other than having the maniacs rip it to shreds, are there any dangers associated with pets and Christmas trees? I've never had a real tree before, but walked past some on the way home and thought how lovely it would be (for about five seconds). I will be like Phoebe in Friends, and come home with a scrap of a tree, because I feel sorry for it....



I am allergic to pine trees, so haven't had one since I was a kid.  I have a little 2-foot disco tree so I can have something sparkly and cat safe since I don't plug it in.  The tree still gets pulled over because it is fun to nibble on the ends of the branches.

I've heard there can be issues with drinking the tree water, so don't put chemicals in the water pot.  They will probably dump the whole mess, so you will need to tie the tree up or you will come home to a small lake and potentially ruined floors.

I would leave off the electric lights since you already have cord munchers.  Ornaments = toys, so you might as well just go with the cat toys placed in the branches.

eta:  If you just want the pine smell, you might consider getting a wreath and putting it on the inside of the door.  Hopefully the monsters won't be jumping up to try to hang from the "tire swing gramma putted up for us."


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> On a related note - I have a craving for a small, real, tree this year. Other than having the maniacs rip it to shreds, are there any dangers associated with pets and Christmas trees? I've never had a real tree before, but walked past some on the way home and thought how lovely it would be (for about five seconds). I will be like Phoebe in Friends, and come home with a scrap of a tree, because I feel sorry for it....



eeeee a Christmas calendar featuring the cutenesses of butterbean towers.! best Christmas present ever!  I request a BBB shot with some sort of Christmas attire lol! and a group shot of the tittens singing Christmas carols 

just be careful with the tree water, no additives just fresh water, no tinsel on the tree because  kitties like to eat it....and um...may I suggest....shatterproof bulbs? 

and small eco lights- the old fashioned bulbs have a lot more electricity running through them...when my two were kittens I always had to start the lights halfway up the tree, shatterproof bulbs and the bottom and I double wrap my ornament wires around the branches LOL


----------



## poopsie

No tinsel


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> No tinsel



Lol I think no tree, either. It was a nice idea for a few moments but looking over at the corner of the lounge, where one vase has just been broken, another is on it's side, a large photo frame has been thrown to the floor....that poor tree wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Lol I think no tree, either. It was a nice idea for a few moments but looking over at the corner of the lounge, where one vase has just been broken, another is on it's side, a large photo frame has been thrown to the floor....that poor tree wouldn't stand a chance.



I gave up a few years ago.  Even though I put up a barrier they still managed to spritz it


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I gave up a few years ago.  Even though I put up a barrier they still managed to spritz it



Ooh I hadn't even thought about that. Just imagining Wills backing up and helpfully ' waterin' teh big plant for you, gramma.' Lovely.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Ooh I hadn't even thought about that. Just imagining Wills backing up and helpfully ' waterin' teh big plant for you, gramma.' Lovely.



:greengrin:


----------



## clevercat

This is such a tiny triumph, but as it involves Simon...
Local Cat Lady was out walking her pup in the very early hours this morning. And saw Simon, playing with Livvie, in the window. It's the first time he's been up in the windowsill, let alone playing with someone. Yay Simon. Teeny tiny baby steps.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Bear will shortly be posing for photos in his Christmas outfit. We are thinking of doing a kind of advent calendar - a Christmassy peekchure, featuring one of the residents of Butterbean Towers and posted here every day leading up to loot-opening day -  for all the purrs forum aunties who've stuck with us through a horrible year. Send your requests in naow, ladies!




That is an awesome idea!!!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> This is such a tiny triumph, but as it involves Simon...
> Local Cat Lady was out walking her pup in the very early hours this morning. And saw Simon, playing with Livvie, in the window. It's the first time he's been up in the windowsill, let alone playing with someone. Yay Simon. Teeny tiny baby steps.




Aww, that's so great to hear! I have a soft soft for those Meezers.


----------



## boxermom

For your peekture marathon, don't forget Willow. I think she is super-cute.


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> eeeee a Christmas calendar featuring the cutenesses of butterbean towers.! best Christmas present ever!  I request a BBB shot with some sort of Christmas attire lol! and a group shot of the tittens singing Christmas carols


 
Ditto!! BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB


----------



## clevercat

^^^^ I look forward to getting himself to cooperate with the Yuletide get-up
Meanwhile, Angel


William Womble




Group Snoodle with Wills in the centre (no surprise there)


----------



## poopsie

Such an eclectic grouping!  I love snoodle piles


----------



## boxermom

Angel is still keeping an eye on you and the rest of us, lol. Also love for the snoodle pile. They make me smile.


----------



## clevercat

More Saturday Squueeeessss.....
Thomissss 


Norters and William


----------



## clevercat

One more - Gerbs and Norts


----------



## cats n bags

The peektures are all very nice...

 but something or someone seems to be missing...

:cry:  I don't mean to be a pest...

  But where is the handsome Mr. Maniac...

  MURPHY!!!!


----------



## clevercat

Who, me? A maniac?


----------



## clevercat

HAY! Noes forget me! Hai Aunty bocks-mom! Is me, Willow!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Who, me? A maniac?
> View attachment 2408336



OK now I need  a screen cleaner...there are lipstick smudges all over the Murphy pics.:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## clevercat

One more Murphy T Maniac before Butterbean Towers closes for the day....


----------



## gazoo

Murphy has that sexy James Bond smoulder going on..


----------



## boxermom

Ahh, Willow! Love that tortie face--you are a beautiful girl. Smooches.


----------



## Candice0985

such great new pictures Clever! thanks for sharing!

everyone is so cute and it is nice to see a willow closeup, she is such a pretty little girl


----------



## clevercat

I love this one - it's a bitterly cold day (hurrah!), even with the heating on. Clawed has been Gerbil's blanket for the past hour....


----------



## boxermom

Cats know how to conserve heat! That's so cute the way they lay on top of each other.


----------



## Candice0985

awww a clawed blankie for gerbs  he must be so toasty!!


----------



## clevercat

Trying to get old fidget-pants, Amen T Kitten, to let me take a peekchure is a bit of a challenge. Out if the dozen or so I took yesterday, this is the very best one. 'Ai noes like teh puppy-rat-zi photos, Mammy'


Meanwhile, Miss Bean is being so good it hurts.....only four weeks to stay on the Nice List


----------



## poopsie

lookit the pink feeties!!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

Ooh a before-Christmas Miracle! I just found the Grinch (George) giving baffs to William and Clawed! He's another one keen to stay off the Naughty List (for the next few weeks anyway).


----------



## poopsie

What is Georgie's naughty specialty?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> What is Georgie's naughty specialty?


 
Frowning and looking cross


----------



## clevercat

Ohemmcheese those kittens have been SO naughty this morning.
Clawed and Jasmine have spent hours climbing the curtains, swinging on then like monkeys and yelling each other.
William has been trying to sabotage my laptop.
Beaker has broken a pile of crockery by deliberately pushing it off the countertop.
As for Willow...here she is, legging it with a stolen loaf of bread




Thank goodness the geezers take it in their stride
Basil and Bear


And a quiet moment, Wills and Bear


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Ohemmcheese those kittens have been SO naughty this morning.
> Clawed and Jasmine have spent hours climbing the curtains, swinging on then like monkeys and yelling each other.
> William has been trying to sabotage my laptop.
> Beaker has broken a pile of crockery by deliberately pushing it off the countertop.
> As for Willow...here she is, legging it with a stolen loaf of bread
> View attachment 2410018
> 
> View attachment 2410019
> 
> Thank goodness the geezers take it in their stride
> Basil and Bear
> View attachment 2410020
> 
> And a quiet moment, Wills and Bear
> View attachment 2410021



_Hay!!! Tittins!!!!!

He sees you when yer sleepin  :santawave:

He sees when you awake  :snowballs:

He knows if you been bad or good  :xtree:

an the time zones from there to here is 8 hours, so I kin still get yer loot!!!!  :rockettes:

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

Wait, what? Oh noes!!!! Gramma!!! Stinky wants to steals our furst chris - muss!!!


----------



## poopsie

I'm ready for my closeup Mr Demille


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Wait, what? Oh noes!!!! Gramma!!! Stinky wants to steals our furst chris - muss!!!
> View attachment 2410432



_Noes worries Ms. Beaker...Sandy Paws brings you ober here an we goes riding in my oringy kitty Kar.  We kin hab Cheetos an oringy soda pops and make rude burpins singing Jingly Bells.

Luv, Stinky   _


----------



## clevercat

I am up on my soapbox this morning.
For years before I started rescue work myself, I was a regular donator to the RSPCA. I stopped donating when I found out how much their CEO is paid. IMHO it's less a charity and more a business these days, out to make a profit.
On top of that, I had no idea how many animals are killed by the RSPCA each year. 53,000 animals.
Reading this article just makes my blood boil....
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/wi...of-persecuting-owners-of-animal-shelters.html
Off to smack my head against something.....


----------



## clevercat

On a brighter note - MOAR Beaker!




And a snoodle pile featuring Bear, Gerbil and (surprise surprise) William


----------



## inspiredgem

Love them - especially the snoodling


----------



## clevercat

Best. Gerbil. Peekchure. Ever.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Best. Gerbil. Peekchure. Ever.
> View attachment 2411198



LOL look at that tongue!!! 

love all the latest snoodle pictures as well! William is too funny, he always seems to be the center of the snoodle piles!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

LOL how did you manage to get that peekture of Gerbs?? Sticking the tongue out and winking all at the same time?? Amazing!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> LOL how did you manage to get that peekture of Gerbs?? Sticking the tongue out and winking all at the same time?? Amazing!


 
He so needs a LOLcat capshun, doesn't he?


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> He so needs a LOLcat capshun, doesn't he?


 

He makes me think of Joey from Friends

How you doin'?


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> He makes me think of Joey from Friends
> 
> How you doin'?


 
Ha! Gerbs has never been a laydeez man before


----------



## ladyash

buzzytoes said:


> He makes me think of Joey from Friends
> 
> How you doin'?



or Miley Cyrus LOL!!!!! 

No idea how you managed to get that picture but it's quite hilarious. I so can't wait until I finish school, have a decent job, and can afford to have my own place so I can have a kitty. My last roommate hated cats but loved dogs and wanted one (we lived in a tiny condo definitely not the place for the bull dog he wanted), and now my current roommate fears any and all animals.


----------



## poopsie

Has Doris been around lately?


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Best. Gerbil. Peekchure. Ever.
> View attachment 2411198




Love it!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Has Doris been around lately?



Every day, breakfast and dinner. She is a strange little thing, so scared of the slightest sound but so affectionate. She made it into the hallway this morning before deciding the prospect of a comfy bed and some friends was just too much and she shot off again...
I'll try to get a photo. I miss Norris, it would be lovely to think she really is his daughter.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Every day, breakfast and dinner. She is a strange little thing, so scared of the slightest sound but so affectionate. She made it into the hallway this morning before deciding the prospect of a comfy bed and some friends was just too much and she shot off again...
> I'll try to get a photo. I miss Norris, it would be lovely to think she really is his daughter.




She sounds so much like Miss Adrian 

Fingers and paws crossed that she'll make that leap of faith


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> She sounds so much like Miss Adrian
> 
> Fingers and paws crossed that she'll make that leap of faith



I hope so. 
Meanwhile, spare a thought for me on Friday. All five kittens plus Miss Bean are heading over to see LV for vaccines. It doesn't seem possible that on that same day last year, Solly and Olivia were being neutered and I had no idea of the tragedy that was ahead in just a few short weeks....


----------



## Candice0985

ladyash said:


> or Miley Cyrus LOL!!!!!
> 
> No idea how you managed to get that picture but it's quite hilarious. I so can't wait until I finish school, have a decent job, and can afford to have my own place so I can have a kitty. My last roommate hated cats but loved dogs and wanted one (we lived in a tiny condo definitely not the place for the bull dog he wanted), and now my current roommate fears any and all animals.



omg Gerbil would make the perfect miley cyrus meme


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I hope so.
> Meanwhile, spare a thought for me on Friday. All five kittens plus Miss Bean are heading over to see LV for vaccines. It doesn't seem possible that on that same day last year, Solly and Olivia were being neutered and I had no idea of the tragedy that was ahead in just a few short weeks....


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I hope so.
> Meanwhile, spare a thought for me on Friday. All five kittens plus Miss Bean are heading over to see LV for vaccines. It doesn't seem possible that on that same day last year, Solly and Olivia were being neutered and I had no idea of the tragedy that was ahead in just a few short weeks....




everything will be fine  except maybe Clawed letting go of a stinky toot to impress LV with his "skills" .....


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> everything will be fine  except maybe Clawed letting go of a stinky toot to impress LV with his "skills" .....



LOL'd at that - and it won't just be Clawed. I picked Beaker up this morning and nearly passed out from the little 'gift' she gave me ...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> LOL'd at that - and it won't just be Clawed. I picked Beaker up this morning and nearly passed out from the little 'gift' she gave me ...



Beaker says " girls don't toot....they sparkle"


----------



## clevercat

Muuuuuuuummmmmm! Maia-Annabel is stealing my space!!!!!


----------



## poopsie

Exactly!!!! :lolots:


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> muuuuuuuummmmmm! Maia-annabel is stealing my space!!!!!
> View attachment 2412495



lol!!!


----------



## Cindi




----------



## leasul2003

LOL!! What an awesome pic.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Muuuuuuuummmmmm! Maia-Annabel is stealing my space!!!!!
> View attachment 2412495




Hilarious!!


----------



## clevercat

Beaker takes a selfie.
Happy Thanksgiving Day to all our US Purrs Forum Aunties!


----------



## poopsie

LOL......................no makeup and no filter :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Necromancer

^ LOL.
Love the selfie.


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Beaker says " girls don't toot....they sparkle"


 
Thought of you this morning - since we've renamed tooting. Beaker sparkled in my lap at just the same time Bear sparkled in the litter tray.....lovely.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Thought of you this morning - since we've renamed tooting. Beaker sparkled in my lap at just the same time Bear sparkled in the litter tray.....lovely.



 omg noooo Beaker!!! I hope it was just a toot that was sparkled in your lap.....?


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> omg noooo Beaker!!! I hope it was just a toot that was sparkled in your lap.....?


 
I should count myself lucky, right? Especially as Bear yarked into my hair last night.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I should count myself lucky, right? Especially as Bear yarked into my hair last night.



lol that is not very nice Bear!!! ugh never a pleasant wake up alarm.....


----------



## clevercat

More Team Meezer-Bean


----------



## poopsie

There is no Foster..........................there is only Zuul


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> There is no Foster..........................there is only Zuul



Bwahahahahahaha!


----------



## clevercat

A Jasmine photo bomb!
And a pretty one of herself, looking all grown up


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> A Jasmine photo bomb!
> And a pretty one of herself, looking all grown up
> View attachment 2413576
> 
> View attachment 2413577



she is such a pretty little girl!!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> More Team Meezer-Bean
> View attachment 2413450




Love, love and love!


----------



## poopsie

Awwwww....those little crossed mittened paws


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> More Team Meezer-Bean
> View attachment 2413450



I love this little snoodle pile. it's club Meezer-Bean


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Thought of you this morning - since we've renamed tooting. Beaker sparkled in my lap at just the same time Bear sparkled in the litter tray.....lovely.



_I don't know if sparkle accurately describes what  did this morning.  I swear peeples, there wuz fairy dust flyin all ober the place.    It was like the atomic glitter bomb went off in here.

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _I don't know if sparkle accurately describes what  did this morning.  I swear peeples, there wuz fairy dust flyin all ober the place.    It was like the atomic glitter bomb went off in here.
> 
> Luv, Stinky  _



I can sympathise, Miss Stinky. The Bear sparkled right down the side of the cat tree and I didn't realise until I got my hands covered in loose glitter. Not happy. How is the doofus doing after his esploshun?
On a related note, there'll be sparkles and fairy dust aplenty in an hour or so, when the kittens are rounded up for their trip to see LV. I am hoping it won't be as bad as last time when four (Willow, wise girl, went into hiding and missed out) kittins, giggling and elbowing each other in their carrier, started letting off the glitter bombs from the moment they went into the consult room.  
Maia-Annabel is coming along too - in a separate carrier as she refuses to be associated with such bad behaviour....especially as Sandy Paws has his eye on her.


----------



## poopsie

LOL @ atomic glitter bomb


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> LOL @ atomic glitter bomb



Yup, more or less what I came home to this afternoon....


----------



## poopsie

ush:


----------



## buzzytoes

poopsie2 said:


> There is no Foster..........................there is only Zuul


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I can sympathise, Miss Stinky. The Bear sparkled right down the side of the cat tree and I didn't realise until I got my hands covered in loose glitter. Not happy. How is the doofus doing after his esploshun?
> On a related note, there'll be sparkles and fairy dust aplenty in an hour or so, when the kittens are rounded up for their trip to see LV. I am hoping it won't be as bad as last time when four (Willow, wise girl, went into hiding and missed out) kittins, giggling and elbowing each other in their carrier, started letting off the glitter bombs from the moment they went into the consult room.
> Maia-Annabel is coming along too - in a separate carrier as she refuses to be associated with such bad behaviour....especially as Sandy Paws has his eye on her.



I think it was mostly the sparkly nebula following him around after visiting the facilities, but I did later find a marble and a smear on the floor, so I guess he could have had a hitchhiker hiding in his floofy pants.  I checked him pretty well before then, so I don't think I missed it at the time.

How did the LV visit go?  I hope everyone was fairly polite and dignified.


----------



## boxermom

I've been gone too long to comment on each pic, but I love them all--some of the facial expressions are hilarious.

clever, a couple times I found out facts regarding rescue/shelter groups that really bothered me. I quit donating to them and found other places to donate my animal charity money. It's just wrong.


----------



## Necromancer

boxermom said:


> I've been gone too long to comment on each pic, but I love them all--some of the facial expressions are hilarious.
> 
> clever, *a couple times I found out facts regarding rescue/shelter groups that really bothered me. I quit donating to them and found other places to donate my animal charity money. It's just wrong.*



^ I quit donating the the RSPCA here in Australia after finding out about some things which I disagreed with. What sort of stuff did you find out?


----------



## clevercat

Ohemmcheese it's freezing here today....not that I am complaining after the too-hot summer - Team Meezer-Bean has been in this same position since this morning....the radiators are cranked up, the Meezers faux leopard throws are warm from the airing cupboard....let the pre-Christmas snoodling begin!


Georgie remains unimpressed




Gerbil, Beaker and Thomissss





As for me, I am still recovering from the vet visit last week. They were maniacs.


----------



## poopsie

What a lovely way to start the day


----------



## Candice0985

haha look at those snoodle piles!

Beaker looks awfully snuggly in between Gerbil and Thomisss 

how did the vet visit go!? did the kittens take over the clinic? lol


----------



## boxermom

Necromancer said:


> ^ I quit donating the the RSPCA here in Australia after finding out about some things which I disagreed with. What sort of stuff did you find out?



I can't recall the exact name and I don't want to slam a group that isn't guilty, but one of the larger animal fundraising groups (this was in the northern Illinois area many years ago) let out that they didn't actually put any of their funds towards shelters or re-homing animals in need of a loving, safe home. People were outraged because they ran the type of ads on tv that make you cry, implying that they are the answer to the woes of needy animals. Their reply was that their mission was more to *educate* people. Bullhockey. They made contributors think that they were saving an animal's life. My guess is we were just paying the CEO's salary, chauffeured car, and country club dues.

I stick to smaller local groups that I actually know for contributions.


----------



## Cindi

Look at all the adorable faces!!! I just want to kiss attack sweet Georgie.   Well, I want to kiss him first and then the rest of them.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Georgie Porgie I love your sourpuss.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I can't recall the exact name and I don't want to slam a group that isn't guilty, but one of the larger animal fundraising groups (this was in the northern Illinois area many years ago) let out that they didn't actually put any of their funds towards shelters or re-homing animals in need of a loving, safe home. People were outraged because they ran the type of ads on tv that make you cry, implying that they are the answer to the woes of needy animals. Their reply was that their mission was more to *educate* people. Bullhockey. They made contributors think that they were saving an animal's life. My guess is we were just paying the CEO's salary, chauffeured car, and country club dues.
> 
> I stick to smaller local groups that I actually know for contributions.



This sounds just like the charity I stopped giving to. The tv ads make me sick, as I know they are using a large part of their funding gunning for the smaller. Independent rescues.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Look at all the adorable faces!!! I just want to kiss attack sweet Georgie.   Well, I want to kiss him first and then the rest of them.



He would love that! George has become a total cuddlebug. Favourite position? Belly up in my lap, getting razzberries


----------



## madamefifi

*wiping sweat off brow* I have just spent the last 20 minutes scrolling through all the lovely photos--wow! The kittens look fantastic, so healthy and "grown up"!! All the snoodle pics made me miss living in our old, small house with 10 indoors-only kittehs draped over every inch of available space, and each other. You have a mess of beautiful cats there, Clever!


----------



## ladyash

Want to mail me a kitty that likes to snuggle??? I feel myself coming down with something, can't keep warm, and feel rather icky...I think a cuddly cat would make this cold and my uncoming exams more bearable...


----------



## clevercat

^^^ Aww here you go! A Bear 'n' Phil combo!
Feel better soon!


----------



## Candice0985

ladyash said:


> Want to mail me a kitty that likes to snuggle??? I feel myself coming down with something, can't keep warm, and feel rather icky...I think a cuddly cat would make this cold and my uncoming exams more bearable...



William looks to be quite the cuddler...maybe Clever will lend him to you  or maybe not he seems to be quite the mammas boy!!!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> William looks to be quite the cuddler...maybe Clever will lend him to you  or maybe not he seems to be quite the mammas boy!!!



Ooh, no! Wills goes nowhere without Gramma in tow 
He was a lunatic at the vet last week. LV said he is the brattiest kitten she has ever met (hmm also that I am responsible for this as I give him whatever he wants, the moment he yells, 'Gramma gimmee!' I have created a monster lol). He scratched, he bit, there was a lot of yelling - AI SAID NOES TOUCH ME! - he cried piteously when he had his shot....and the look he gave me as he went back into the carrier. Total, tiny fury. 'Gramma. Mai bengeance for this outrageous betrayal ob mai tiny trust will be terrifying'
By comparison, the rest of the maniacs weren't too bad. Everyone has put on a healthy amount of weight, everyone looking sleek and healthy...the girls are growing up waaaay faster than I'd like and LV feels very strongly they need to be spayed sooner rather than later. They're booked in next week - the boys will have the peanuts op early next year.


----------



## poopsie

On noes      the little tittins are becoming cats


----------



## Necromancer

boxermom said:


> I can't recall the exact name and I don't want to slam a group that isn't guilty, but one of the larger animal fundraising groups (this was in the northern Illinois area many years ago) let out that they didn't actually put any of their funds towards shelters or re-homing animals in need of a loving, safe home. People were outraged because they ran the type of ads on tv that make you cry, implying that they are the answer to the woes of needy animals. Their reply was that their mission was more to *educate* people. Bullhockey. They made contributors think that they were saving an animal's life. My guess is we were just paying the CEO's salary, chauffeured car, and country club dues.
> 
> I stick to smaller local groups that I actually know for contributions.



It looks like we think alike. That's partly the reason why I no longer support the RSPCA here. I deplore their entrenched power greed, their euthanasia policy, as well as their questionable agendas (i.e. representing particular industries that have too much say dollar wise. For example, members of the board at the RSPCA were also members of the board at Meat and Livestock, Australia).


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Ooh, no! Wills goes nowhere without Gramma in tow
> He was a lunatic at the vet last week. LV said he is the brattiest kitten she has ever met (hmm also that I am responsible for this as I give him whatever he wants, the moment he yells, 'Gramma gimmee!' I have created a monster lol). He scratched, he bit, there was a lot of yelling - AI SAID NOES TOUCH ME! - he cried piteously when he had his shot....and the look he gave me as he went back into the carrier. Total, tiny fury. 'Gramma. Mai bengeance for this outrageous betrayal ob mai tiny trust will be terrifying'
> By comparison, the rest of the maniacs weren't too bad. Everyone has put on a healthy amount of weight, everyone looking sleek and healthy...the girls are growing up waaaay faster than I'd like and LV feels very strongly they need to be spayed sooner rather than later. They're booked in next week - the boys will have the peanuts op early next year.



haha obviously wills goes nowhere...I was just teasing because he is your baby boy 

omg little sweet William was a monster at the vet!?  I can just imagine the terror and looks he was shooting at LV lol!!! so nice to hear they're all healthy and growing....last thing you need from the girls is the cries and meowling of a young cat in heat....


----------



## ladyash

clevercat said:


> ^^^ Aww here you go! A Bear 'n' Phil combo!
> Feel better soon!
> View attachment 2417144



awwwwww I'm not sure I could return the kitty once I felt better though!! I'm counting the years until I can afford my own place and adopt a black kitty (hopefully in two years if the condo market flatlines as predicted). Preferably an adult as I have never had a pet before and would have no idea how to deal with crazy kittens or train them! I'll just give love to an abandoned cat that needs a home. 



Candice0985 said:


> William looks to be quite the cuddler...maybe Clever will lend him to you  or maybe not he seems to be quite the mammas boy!!!



Not sure I could handle kitten crazies...I'm moving in what I feel is uber slow motion today. I need something fluffy that can keep pace with me which is slow right now LOL! It's weird though because I felt perfectly fine yesterday, went to work for just a little over 12 hours, came home and thought my throat was feeling a bit scratchy but just passed it off as dust since I work in a money room and it's not exactly spotless with all that cash around. I woke up this morning just feeling so drained sinus, pounding headache, sore throat, no appetite, etc etc. Went to work and left early because I wasn't feeling myself at all (I work days in a pharmacy go figure), then had to force myself to go to class tonight because of exam reviews and my final paper being due ugh! I'm also very careful to wash my hands often, not touch my face etc. when I work but still managed to pick up something somewhere!!! Luckily tomorrow nights class is cancelled so we can stay home and study for finals so I don't have to bundle up and venture out into the freezing cold at night!! I'm making a giant crockpot of chicken soup tomorrow and drinking lots of ginger tea so I can hopefully get rid of this crap before exams next week.


----------



## clevercat

ladyash said:


> awwwwww I'm not sure I could return the kitty once I felt better though!! I'm counting the years until I can afford my own place and adopt a black kitty (hopefully in two years if the condo market flatlines as predicted). Preferably an adult as I have never had a pet before and would have no idea how to deal with crazy kittens or train them! I'll just give love to an abandoned cat that needs a home.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I could handle kitten crazies...I'm moving in what I feel is uber slow motion today. I need something fluffy that can keep pace with me which is slow right now LOL! It's weird though because I felt perfectly fine yesterday, went to work for just a little over 12 hours, came home and thought my throat was feeling a bit scratchy but just passed it off as dust since I work in a money room and it's not exactly spotless with all that cash around. I woke up this morning just feeling so drained sinus, pounding headache, sore throat, no appetite, etc etc. Went to work and left early because I wasn't feeling myself at all (I work days in a pharmacy go figure), then had to force myself to go to class tonight because of exam reviews and my final paper being due ugh! I'm also very careful to wash my hands often, not touch my face etc. when I work but still managed to pick up something somewhere!!! Luckily tomorrow nights class is cancelled so we can stay home and study for finals so I don't have to bundle up and venture out into the freezing cold at night!! I'm making a giant crockpot of chicken soup tomorrow and drinking lots of ginger tea so I can hopefully get rid of this crap before exams next week.



Lots of Vitamin C, hot drinks, soup and rest. Big get well smoochies from the kittehs at  Butterbean Towers.


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> On noes      the little tittins are becoming cats



Don't you mean the tittins are turning into tattins?


----------



## Candice0985

ladyash said:


> awwwwww I'm not sure I could return the kitty once I felt better though!! I'm counting the years until I can afford my own place and adopt a black kitty (hopefully in two years if the condo market flatlines as predicted). Preferably an adult as I have never had a pet before and would have no idea how to deal with crazy kittens or train them! I'll just give love to an abandoned cat that needs a home.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I could handle kitten crazies...I'm moving in what I feel is uber slow motion today. I need something fluffy that can keep pace with me which is slow right now LOL! It's weird though because I felt perfectly fine yesterday, went to work for just a little over 12 hours, came home and thought my throat was feeling a bit scratchy but just passed it off as dust since I work in a money room and it's not exactly spotless with all that cash around. I woke up this morning just feeling so drained sinus, pounding headache, sore throat, no appetite, etc etc. Went to work and left early because I wasn't feeling myself at all (I work days in a pharmacy go figure), then had to force myself to go to class tonight because of exam reviews and my final paper being due ugh! I'm also very careful to wash my hands often, not touch my face etc. when I work but still managed to pick up something somewhere!!! Luckily tomorrow nights class is cancelled so we can stay home and study for finals so I don't have to bundle up and venture out into the freezing cold at night!! I'm making a giant crockpot of chicken soup tomorrow and drinking lots of ginger tea so I can hopefully get rid of this crap before exams next week.



I hope you feel better soon! that cold is going around and it is vicious!

there are so many adult cats in shelters that would be great pets and would love a forever home, I think this is a great idea!

originally this is what I wanted to do as well, but Tucker came into my life when a friend heard him meowing for days outside and couldn't catch him. I went over and he crawled into my arms and fell asleep  and Lady was a kitten too. I nursed her mom and her kittens back to health and Lady was the only girl and the last one to be adopted so I kept her too!!


----------



## boxermom

Looking at all their photos, it's hard to believe they were maniacs at the vet. They look so innocent.

I love how the girls, Beaker and Willow, are the colorful ones. such sweet faces.


----------



## dusty paws

georgie!!!


----------



## ladyash

clevercat said:


> Lots of Vitamin C, hot drinks, soup and rest. Big get well smoochies from the kittehs at  Butterbean Towers.



Chicken soup is in the crockpot for supper with lots of garlic added. I've been drinking ginger tea all morning. I'm on a quest to get rid of this before the weekend so I have a clear head to study for exams. I would return the smoochies but pretty sure no one there wants what I have here!!



Candice0985 said:


> I hope you feel better soon! that cold is going around and it is vicious!
> 
> there are so many adult cats in shelters that would be great pets and would love a forever home, I think this is a great idea!
> 
> originally this is what I wanted to do as well, but Tucker came into my  life when a friend heard him meowing for days outside and couldn't catch  him. I went over and he crawled into my arms and fell asleep   and Lady was a kitten too. I nursed her mom and her kittens back to  health and Lady was the only girl and the last one to be adopted so I  kept her too!!



Ugh I noticed on the subway last night a ton of people were coughing and carrying on during rush hour.


----------



## clevercat

Some prayers, please, for Bear. His kidney problems are leading to other issues and I am worried. Having discussed him with LV, we've decided there is nothing to be gained by more blood tests - he is just growing old and frail....I want his last weeks/months to be peaceful and pain-free. He had a very bad day yesterday, but tonight is a purry bundle of contentment on the sofa with me, Wills and Jasmine. He's been with me for four years now and I love him to bits. I hate this part of being a Mum.


----------



## Candice0985

lots of gentle hugs and thoughts for Bear  how old is Bear?


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> lots of gentle hugs and thoughts for Bear  how old is Bear?



Somewhere between 12-16 years old. Ever since I met him, in the office of the rescue centre where I was volunteering, he has had a big part of my heart.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Somewhere between 12-16 years old. Ever since I met him, in the office of the rescue centre where I was volunteering, he has had a big part of my heart.



just from your pictures I can tell he is a sweetheart, feel better Sweet Bear :kiss:


----------



## poopsie

(((( Clever and Bear ))))


----------



## Cindi

Poor old guy. It is so hard when they get old.    Sending many healing thoughts and prayers your way. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## clevercat

Bear seems to be having a better day today. Breakfast stayed down and he has spent the morning curled up with Team Meezer-Bean. Right now he is purring away next to me. I suppose I will have to get used to (again) the bad days that happen alongside the good ones.
Meanwhile, I saw Norris' ghost this morning. I went out the door with the rubbish and there he was in front of the lavender bush. Thinking it was Doris, I took a step forward to see....nothing. I know it wasn't my imagination, I know it was my furry Prozac letting me know he's still here.


----------



## gazoo

Please give Bear a big squeeze from me.  Worried about the dear stud.  :cry:


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Bear seems to be having a better day today. Breakfast stayed down and he has spent the morning curled up with Team Meezer-Bean. Right now he is purring away next to me. I suppose I will have to get used to (again) the bad days that happen alongside the good ones.
> Meanwhile, I saw Norris' ghost this morning. I went out the door with the rubbish and there he was in front of the lavender bush. Thinking it was Doris, I took a step forward to see....nothing. I know it wasn't my imagination, I know it was my furry Prozac letting me know he's still here.



I'm glad to hear Bear is having a better day 

wow, I definitely believe in spirits and ghosts. my mom, sister and I all have a connection and tend to "feel things" my mom is the strongest and has seen spirits.

it is nice to know that he is still around, he knows you still think about him


----------



## cats n bags

I know that they all have to cross over the bridge eventually, but I do hope Bear can take his time and enjoy life at Butterbean Towers for as long as possible.

Norris must be very pleased with his bush and just wanted to let you know you did the right thing for him.  

  and a  for Mr. Bear


----------



## boxermom

May Bear have many more peaceful, contented days with you and the family. It is the worst part of being responsible for an animal.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you everyone. He has had a good day, lots to eat, plenty of cuddles....looking across at him right now, he is busily cleaning the plates of the scraps left behind by the rest of the family after dinner.
I remember promising an advent calendar - starting things off, here's Norton the Wonder Cat, really throwing himself into the festivities


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Thank you everyone. He has had a good day, lots to eat, plenty of cuddles....looking across at him right now, he is busily cleaning the plates of the scraps left behind by the rest of the family after dinner.
> I remember promising an advent calendar - starting things off, here's Norton the Wonder Cat, really throwing himself into the festivities
> View attachment 2419090




Yay for a good Bear day!

Love the first advent calendar pic!


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Some prayers, please, for Bear. His kidney problems are leading to other issues and I am worried. Having discussed him with LV, we've decided there is nothing to be gained by more blood tests -* he is just growing old and frail*....I want his last weeks/months to be peaceful and pain-free. He had a very bad day yesterday, but tonight is a purry bundle of contentment on the sofa with me, Wills and Jasmine. He's been with me for four years now and I love him to bits. I hate this part of being a Mum.





I have this thought every time I look at Darius. It's so hard watching them get old, especially those days when they don't act their age.


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> Yay for a good Bear day!
> 
> Love the first advent calendar pic!



Georgie is tomorrow's advent star. You can imagine how thrilled he is.


----------



## dusty paws

snuggles and hugs for bear!

love the pic of Norton!


----------



## poopsie

That is a great pic of Norton! He truly is a wonder cat


----------



## Candice0985

haha hey Norton! you look so cute in your santa getup! 

oh Georgie must be SO excited to be tomorrows advent star lol!!


----------



## boxermom

Norton, you handsome dude!  I'll just bet George can hardly wait to dress up for all the Purse Forum Aunties


----------



## buzzytoes

Omgggggggggg I cannot wait for Georgie's picture!!!


----------



## Candice0985

georgie porgie!!!! time to put on your Christmas outfit and show your aunties on TPF


----------



## clevercat

Get.


It.


Offmenaow.


Georgie stars as teh Grinch


----------



## Cindi

I just love his little face!


----------



## dusty paws

georgie you are so handsome in your hat!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Get.
> View attachment 2420297
> 
> It.
> View attachment 2420298
> 
> Offmenaow.
> View attachment 2420299
> 
> Georgie stars as teh Grinch



:lolots: aaahahaha oh Georgie! your are too cutes and toooo funny!!!


----------



## boxermom

We should've taken bets on how long before he would try to get the Santa hat off. George, you're cute no matter how the hat hangs from your head!


----------



## poopsie

Georgie Porgie puddin pot pie you are such a grumpus!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Get.
> View attachment 2420297
> 
> It.
> View attachment 2420298
> 
> Offmenaow.
> View attachment 2420299
> 
> Georgie stars as teh Grinch




Hilarious!!!  He's not having any part of it!


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> Hilarious!!!  He's not having any part of it!



LOL, neither was Gerbil, who is tomorrow's advent star...


----------



## clevercat

A little more Georgie, senza the stupid hat.


----------



## buzzytoes

Georgie I love you even if you hate the hat. Although I think it looked very cute on you.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> A little more Georgie, senza the stupid hat.
> View attachment 2420458





:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## leasul2003

Georgie  le sigh


----------



## clevercat

Noes wearing teh Christmas Hat, Aunties! 
And you noes can maek me ppppbbbbbbttttt!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Noes wearing teh Christmas Hat, Aunties!
> And you noes can maek me ppppbbbbbbttttt!
> View attachment 2421194




Hahaha!  I am loving these pics!


----------



## leasul2003

So funny. You do a great job of listening and interpreting exactly what they are saying.


----------



## ladyash

Oh man Gerbil is adorable! Love the attitude...

So found out today after a week of being stubborn that I have pneumonia...and I have exams starting Monday...Fantastic. Hoping now that I have antibiotics to take I will feel good enough to actually start studying for said exams.


----------



## clevercat

^^^ oh gosh, you poor thing! Get lots of sleep this weekend.
A little get well soon snoodle shot - Gerbs, Wills, Bear and Clawed


----------



## clevercat

Thomissssss is not too sure about dressing up...


AI needs lots ob snacks for doing this, Mummy!


----------



## boxermom

He seems very skeptical of the whole idea.

*ladyash,* there's never a good time for pneumonia, but why do these things come at the _worst _time? I was always battling illness when finals came along or a big paper was due. I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## ladyash

clevercat said:


> ^^^ oh gosh, you poor thing! Get lots of sleep this weekend.
> A little get well soon snoodle shot - Gerbs, Wills, Bear and Clawed
> View attachment 2422388




ohhhh I would like all of them sent overnight to Canada please!!! 



boxermom said:


> He seems very skeptical of the whole idea.
> 
> *ladyash,* there's never a good time for pneumonia, but why do these things come at the _worst _time? I was always battling illness when finals came along or a big paper was due. I hope you're feeling better soon.



Story of my life actually. I'm hoping to get some studying done this weekend since I haven't really touched my notes yet! I know that sounds bad, and I'm stressing about failing so no matter how bad I feel I need to motivate myself to just study like crazy all day today and tomorrow to make up for the lost sick week.


----------



## clevercat

Something for the PPC


How YOU doin', Aunty Poopsie an' Aunty Cindi?


----------



## clevercat

Plottin' rebenge for teh Christmas Hat incident.....


----------



## boxermom

^He does look somewhat peeved about the whole thing.

I love Phil's come-hither look.


----------



## Cindi

Good morning Phillip you gorgeous boy!


----------



## clevercat

Tomorrow is spay-day for Willow, Beaker and Jasmine. I won't be able to relax until I get the call to say they're ok and ready to come home....


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Tomorrow is spay-day for Willow, Beaker and Jasmine. I won't be able to relax until I get the call to say they're ok and ready to come home....



oh they're growing up so fast! I hope everything goes smoothly tomorrow


----------



## boxermom

I can't believe they are old enough for big-girl surgery. Crossing fingers and paws that everything goes as it should.


----------



## clevercat

Dropped three tearful kittins off with LV
I am sick with worry - I know that's silly and they are in the best possible hands, but I am counting the hours until 2.00 when I can call for an update and arrange a time to collect them . The house is so quiet without them - everyone is very subdued this morning.


----------



## Cindi

I'm sure they will be fine but I will sit here and worry with you. I hate spay/neuter day. I make the vet call me as soon as they are awake so I can breathe again. lol


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I'm sure they will be fine but I will sit here and worry with you. I hate spay/neuter day. I make the vet call me as soon as they are awake so I can breathe again. lol



Thank you Cindi. Don't know why I feel this bad....50 minutes until I can make the call.


----------



## clevercat

My girls are all OK and awake! I can pick them up in two hours.....*happy dance, happy dance* oh the relief - I can go eat something now!


----------



## Candice0985

yay!! I was just checking in to wish you the best on spay day but this is a good news update 

they'll be home soon and demanding lovings and treaties because they haz been through sooooo much!


----------



## Cindi

You have all been through a lot so of course you are going to worry a bit extra about them. I am very glad to hear they are all awake and ok. Whew!  I'm sure they will be so happy to be home.


----------



## boxermom

They will expect all sorts of pampering, clever. Sabo is having his bad tooth removed and the plaque cleaned off today under general anesthesia, so we are a bit concerned too. He gets so over-anxious about everything.

Yay for Jasmine, Beaker and Willow--you're officially big girls now.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> They will expect all sorts of pampering, clever. Sabo is having his bad tooth removed and the plaque cleaned off today under general anesthesia, so we are a bit concerned too. He gets so over-anxious about everything.
> 
> Yay for Jasmine, Beaker and Willow--you're officially big girls now.



Thank you - it has been a long morning. Big 'be brave' hugs for Sabo - and for you, boxermom, I know you'll be waiting for the call to tell you he's ready for home.


----------



## poopsie

Great mews!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> My girls are all OK and awake! I can pick them up in two hours.....*happy dance, happy dance* oh the relief - I can go eat something now!




Yay!  So glad everything went well. More often than not it's worse for us then them! Lol!


----------



## poopsie

Are they home yet?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Are they home yet?



We're home and it's chaos again. They were so well behaved at the vet, full of purrs and asking for cuddles (except Willow, who was just asking to go home please and where was Gramma, had she left the kittins forever?). The drugs were supposed to leave them sleepy - ha! They esploded out of the carrier and ran straight up the curtains. I was also told they wouldn't be hungry. Another ha! Food inhaled, they set about knocking over as many things as they could, scattering cat litter as they went....
I'm so happy to have them home.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> We're home and it's chaos again. They were so well behaved at the vet, full of purrs and asking for cuddles (except Willow, who was just asking to go home please and where was Gramma, had she left the kittins forever?). The drugs were supposed to leave them sleepy - ha! They esploded out of the carrier and ran straight up the curtains. I was also told they wouldn't be hungry. Another ha! Food inhaled, they set about knocking over as many things as they could, scattering cat litter as they went....
> I'm so happy to have them home.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> We're home and it's chaos again. They were so well behaved at the vet, full of purrs and asking for cuddles (except Willow, who was just asking to go home please and where was Gramma, had she left the kittins forever?). The drugs were supposed to leave them sleepy - ha! They esploded out of the carrier and ran straight up the curtains. I was also told they wouldn't be hungry. Another ha! Food inhaled, they set about knocking over as many things as they could, scattering cat litter as they went....
> I'm so happy to have them home.



hurrah! glad they're home and up to noes goods


----------



## boxermom

So much havoc from such little bodies--it's amazing.

Sabo is home and wants reassurance that we won't leave him at the vet again where they do unspeakable things to him. It's really pitiful.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> So much havoc from such little bodies--it's amazing.
> 
> Sabo is home and wants reassurance that we won't leave him at the vet again where they do unspeakable things to him. It's really pitiful.


 
Poor little guy. How did he get on, were they able to do everything they needed to?
I had two 'heart-in-the-mouth' moments this morning.....Jasmine was belly-up in my lap as I was working away on the laptop (I love, love, love working from home), anyway she got up and somehow wedged her leg between the leg and seat of chair, twisting it 
backwards. The ensuing screams of pain and terror bought Norton, Phil, Georgie and Murphy rushing to her aid and all growling their heads off at whoever was hurting their little princess.....thank goodness she wasn't hurt. Kittens are remarkably bendy.
As for Beaker-Jane (yes, she has told me her middle name) - it was clear as she climbed into my lap that all was not well and she was uncomfortable. Two minutes later I was enveloped in a disgusting fragrance and she was cheerfully telling me that, 'teh wind is not trapped anymores, Gramma!'


----------



## clevercat

Lookit the bliss on William's face.....


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Lookit the bliss on William's face.....
> View attachment 2425951



 what a little sweetheart! he is such a lovebug.

how are the girls doing after their spays? judging from Beaker-Jane's toots this morning i'm going to say everything is back to normal? lol


----------



## boxermom

I love reading about the kittens and how the others react around them.  So Beaker-Jane felt much better after letting loose with the wind--lol.  Wills is a happy boy.

Sabo is back to normal--barking at anything passing the house on HIS ROAD.


----------



## poopsie

Maybe Georgie Porgie would like_ this_ better than the Santa hat


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Maybe Georgie Porgie would like_ this_ better than the Santa hat



Ha! There was an incident this morning that has the Grumpy One convinced he is teh fierce lion. Doris adores my neighbour's dog, Sammy. So neighbour and Sammy come over each morning and the three of us make a big fuss of Doris as she eats brefus. Anyway. I always make sure the hallway is free of kittehs and Sam is in the habit of bounding through to say hello and investigate (in case there are any spare snacks). This morning, Geirgie had blended into the blanket and I didn't spot him. He didn't move off the bed as Sam came in, just raised a paw and -pow- sent poor Sammy clear into next week. 
And then there is the other side of Georgie P. I just caught him giving Willow a baff. A pre-Christmas miracle.


----------



## clevercat

I am waiting to hear if I will have three temporary lodgers come to stay over Christmas. Someone (insert appropriate description of this person * here * ) has thrown three cats out of their home and they are having to fend for themselves. The oldest is eighteen years old 
I look at Basil, coming up to seventeen, and the thought of him left alone and cold outside just breaks my heart.
If they do come here, their temporary names will be Cheeses, Mary and Joseph.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Ha! There was an incident this morning that has the Grumpy One convinced he is teh fierce lion. Doris adores my neighbour's dog, Sammy. So neighbour and Sammy come over each morning and the three of us make a big fuss of Doris as she eats brefus. Anyway. I always make sure the hallway is free of kittehs and Sam is in the habit of bounding through to say hello and investigate (in case there are any spare snacks). This morning, Geirgie had blended into the blanket and I didn't spot him. He didn't move off the bed as Sam came in, just raised a paw and -pow- sent poor Sammy clear into next week.
> And then there is the other side of Georgie P. I just caught him giving Willow a baff. A pre-Christmas miracle.


haha oh georgie porgie! he was just protecting his little girl from the ebil Sams 



clevercat said:


> I am waiting to hear if I will have three temporary lodgers come to stay over Christmas. Someone (insert appropriate description of this person * here * ) has thrown three cats out of their home and they are having to fend for themselves. The oldest is eighteen years old
> I look at Basil, coming up to seventeen, and the thought of him left alone and cold outside just breaks my heart.
> If they do come here, their temporary names will be Cheeses, Mary and Joseph.



oh those poor kitties, who throws an 18 year old cat out of their house? if this is something they are willing to do I hate to think about how they were treated in their home....

fingers crossed Cheeses, Mary, and Joseph come to you for Christmas


----------



## boxermom

I'm not a violent person but when I read about the abandoned cats, age, etc., I felt the urge to do something terrible to the person responsible.  It's no wonder I generally like being around animals more than a lot of humans.


----------



## jenny70

boxermom said:


> I'm not a violent person but when I read about the abandoned cats, age, etc., I felt the urge to do something terrible to the person responsible.  It's no wonder I generally like being around animals more than a lot of humans.




Ditto!

I hope Cheeses, Mary and Joseph get to stay with you Clever!


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I'm not a violent person but when I read about the abandoned cats, age, etc., I felt the urge to do something terrible to the person responsible.  It's no wonder I generally like being around animals more than a lot of humans.


 
Me too. I can tell everything I need to know about a person by the way they treat animals. No news - part of me hopes someone else will step in, but I couldn't ignore their plight. Poor cats. It's bad enough that Doris puts up with the cold and being alone, but that's her choice. Like her dad, she is a true free spirit...


----------



## Cindi

Me too! What awful people to throw these poor cats out in the cold. Karma's a beeotch you know?   Hopefully they will get theirs. 








jenny70 said:


> Ditto!
> 
> I hope Cheeses, Mary and Joseph get to stay with you Clever!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Me too! What awful people to throw these poor cats out in the cold. Karma's a beeotch you know?   Hopefully they will get theirs.



I hope so. I am so, so sick of people treating animals like disposable goods.


----------



## clevercat

On a brighter note, some pre-Christmas snoodle shots


Love the way everyone is so protective of Bear as he grows frailer....even the kittens are gentle with him.


----------



## buzzytoes

And they all sleep on top of him to keep him warm.


----------



## dusty paws

boxermom, you and i both.

love the snoodle pile!


----------



## Cindi

Such sweet babies. Love the snoodle pile.


----------



## boxermom

Oh my, the snoodle pile for Bear  I swear animals know when another isn't well. When our neighbor's Spaniel became ill with lymphoma, Sabo changed from playing wildly with him to going up close to him, putting his cheek next to his and rubbing, things like that. They show so much compassion.


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> And they all sleep on top of him to keep him warm.



I love this picture! the kittens are keeping him toasty warm, I love the smiles on Clawed and Williams faces


----------



## clevercat

Willow is entranced by Shrek and Donkey's Christmas singalong


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Oh my, the snoodle pile for Bear  I swear animals know when another isn't well. When our neighbor's Spaniel became ill with lymphoma, Sabo changed from playing wildly with him to going up close to him, putting his cheek next to his and rubbing, things like that. They show so much compassion.



Aww I just love Sabo. I wonder if he is more sensitive because he had such a bad time before he found you. Is he still barking at everyone who dares set foot in His Road?


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Willow is entranced by Shrek and Donkey's Christmas singalong
> View attachment 2429028



haha this is SO CUTE!!!

this is what Lady does when a commercial for the Keg or another steakhouse comes on TV


----------



## ladyash

clevercat said:


> Willow is entranced by Shrek and Donkey's Christmas singalong
> View attachment 2429028



Omg so cute!!!


----------



## clevercat

ladyash said:


> Omg so cute!!!



How are you feeling, any better?

I haven't heard anything about the abandoned cats which I take to mean someone else has stepped in to help. I woke up in a cold sweat last night, wondering how on earth I would cope...I really do need to remember I can't save the whole world.


----------



## buzzytoes

boxermom said:


> Oh my, the snoodle pile for Bear  I swear animals know when another isn't well. When our neighbor's Spaniel became ill with lymphoma, Sabo changed from playing wildly with him to going up close to him, putting his cheek next to his and rubbing, things like that. They show so much compassion.



This gives me the warm fuzzies.


Clever I think you have fallen behind on your duties of producing an advent calendar.


----------



## boxermom

clever, you are one of those people who will try to save the world. I do hope someone has stepped up to care for the needly cats.

Animals watching tv is one of the funniest things to see.

Sabo _owns_ the street according to him. He was very irritated today when the delivery person put a package by the front door while he was distracted by something else. so while the delivery person drove off, Sabo barked at her like crazy just to show her he noticed she came and she wasn't putting anything over on him.


----------



## dusty paws

^i second boxermom.


----------



## ladyash

clevercat said:


> How are you feeling, any better?
> 
> I haven't heard anything about the abandoned cats which I take to mean someone else has stepped in to help. I woke up in a cold sweat last night, wondering how on earth I would cope...I really do need to remember I can't save the whole world.



I still have a cough so not sure that the antibiotics completely killed everything. I have another xray next week to check my lungs. Hopefully if I need another round of antibiotics I can be fixed up before Christmas! 

I'm glad you and so many others on here rescue animals.  

I'm raging right now since I had the pleasure of being a witness to an a$$hat in a wheelchair beating a poor dog in the face with a bag today outside the grocery store. He even pulled the "I'm disabled" defense when a guy was yelling at him...Guess he didn't see the giant white collar around the dog that said he was deaf cause in that case so is the dog! Idiot claims the dog "attacked" him first. I watched the whole thing from the other side of the street and the dog did nothing until he started smashing it in the face with his grocery bag then it tried to bite him which of course he would have deserved for being such a douchebag in the first place. It wasn't his dog thankfully and a bunch of people came to the dogs aid before I even got there, but I really wanted to take that guys bag and smash him in the face with it a few times to see how he liked it. I hope karma gets him real good for what he did today.


----------



## leasul2003

^^ I really hate mean people!! Being disabled doesn't give a person leeway to behave like a monster.


----------



## clevercat

^^^ + 1
He wouldn't have to worry about being disabled had I seen him....I'd have done the world a favour and killed him.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> This gives me the warm fuzzies.
> 
> 
> Clever I think you have fallen behind on your duties of producing an advent calendar.



Ha - I know! I've been away for a few days, home this afternoon. Tomorrow the Christmas decorations go up at Butterbean Towers (quite how long they will stay up with these maniacs around is another matter) and I will catch up with the peekchures. Trying to get one for Candice, who wanted to see all five kittins singing carols...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Ha - I know! I've been away for a few days, home this afternoon. Tomorrow the Christmas decorations go up at Butterbean Towers (quite how long they will stay up with these maniacs around is another matter) and I will catch up with the peekchures. Trying to get one for Candice, who wanted to see all five kittins singing carols...



haha we'll see if this Christmas wish will come to fruition


----------



## clevercat

Came home, ran a bath. Dumped a small bottle of baff oil into the water. Opened bathroom door to get towels, Beaker shot in, jumped up and...yep, fell right into the water. She. was. furious. 
She smells lovely now


----------



## ladyash

clevercat said:


> ^^^ + 1
> He wouldn't have to worry about being disabled had I seen him....I'd have done the world a favour and killed him.



It's a shame we can't put people down...

We are getting a ridiculous snow storm right now  I had to venture to the train station and bring my sister breakfast since she had about half an hour between trains. 15min walk and I was frozen. I was lazy and took the bus back home and even then the 5min walk from the bus station was freezing. I had planned to go vintage shopping but all plans are on hold and I'm staying indoors with hot foods/drinks this weekend!


----------



## clevercat

ladyash said:


> It's a shame we can't put people down...
> 
> We are getting a ridiculous snow storm right now  I had to venture to the train station and bring my sister breakfast since she had about half an hour between trains. 15min walk and I was frozen. I was lazy and took the bus back home and even then the 5min walk from the bus station was freezing. I had planned to go vintage shopping but all plans are on hold and I'm staying indoors with hot foods/drinks this weekend!



You have been sick, you should be home in bed with soup and tea!
Ooh snow, I love this time of year. I had a snow day without the snow earlier this week. Went off to the airport, queued for three hours - no flights because of fog! Woo hoo, I got to go home and snoodle with the cats. Bliss.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Came home, ran a bath. Dumped a small bottle of baff oil into the water. Opened bathroom door to get towels, Beaker shot in, jumped up and...yep, fell right into the water. She. was. furious.
> She smells lovely now



Lol oh beaker!!! I literally laughed out loud!!!



ladyash said:


> It's a shame we can't put people down...
> 
> We are getting a ridiculous snow storm right now  I had to venture to the train station and bring my sister breakfast since she had about half an hour between trains. 15min walk and I was frozen. I was lazy and took the bus back home and even then the 5min walk from the bus station was freezing. I had planned to go vintage shopping but all plans are on hold and I'm staying indoors with hot foods/drinks this weekend!




It's insane! Still snowing steady. I have no plans on going outside today


----------



## ladyash

clevercat said:


> You have been sick, you should be home in bed with soup and tea!
> Ooh snow, I love this time of year. I had a snow day without the snow earlier this week. Went off to the airport, queued for three hours - no flights because of fog! Woo hoo, I got to go home and snoodle with the cats. Bliss.



I still am sick unfortunately. Pretty sure I need another round of antibiotics  I have to go for a chest xray next week to see if my lungs are clear, but I can tell right now they still aren't 100% though they are much better than last week. I wish I had cats to snoodle with...This weather is torture. I'm ready for summer already!

I had already promised to bring my sister breakfast and coffee since she wouldn't have had time to get it herself. I had to follow through or I would have felt really bad. I finally got to give her the birthday present I've had sitting here since her birthday and she probably needed to use it right away since I noticed she wasn't wearing a scarf! I got gingerbread cookies in return, so I'll get over waking up early and walking there in a snowstorm while still sick.  Plus my sister got bumped to business class because she was one of the last to board and they ran out of seats in economy...Totally a good thing that she sat and had breakfast with me for half an hour instead of going immediately to her connecting train. 

I live very close to the train station but in this weather it made it more like a 15-20min walk against the wind and blowing snow ugh! It's normally about a 10min walk since it's just on the other side of the CN tower and rogers centre. I just hope the weather is okay when I head home for Christmas since I'm leaving on the 23rd!


----------



## ladyash

Candice0985 said:


> Lol oh beaker!!! I literally laughed out loud!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's insane! Still snowing steady. I have no plans on going outside today




Yeah and from the looks of it people are driving like idiots...I live like right downtown beside the Rogers Centre and you wouldn't believe the amount of people that think they can still take corners at full speed or brake suddenly at the stop signs. I can't even see the train tracks anymore there is so much snow out there! I'm not impressed in the slightest. I had a full day planned since I had to get up early anyway, but after my walk to the train station I was like forget everything. I took the bus back home after my sister left and have been here ever since. I think tomorrow might be the same story and I'll just do my vintage shopping after work on Monday when I know I have to be out whether I like it or not LOL!


----------



## clevercat

Something wonderful happened with Doris. This will sound like such a small thing but I was thrilled (Just an aside - as I am writing this, Jasmine has climbed over my shoulder on her way to my lap...tooting in my face as she did so. Lovely.). One of my neighbours dropped a kennel off back in the summer, for Norris. Himself took one look and declared it was for sissies - it has gone unloved and unused since he passed, and a few weeks ago another neighbour steam cleaned it and decorated it inside and out with carpet and blankets. Last night me and neighbour watched in amazement as Doris strolled up, ate her dinner, bellowed a thank you, then made her way inside the kennel, curled up and went to sleep. She was still there when I went out to feed her this morning. My little girl has a safe home


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Something wonderful happened with Doris. This will sound like such a small thing but I was thrilled (Just an aside - as I am writing this, Jasmine has climbed over my shoulder on her way to my lap...tooting in my face as she did so. Lovely.). One of my neighbours dropped a kennel off back in the summer, for Norris. Himself took one look and declared it was for sissies - it has gone unloved and unused since he passed, and a few weeks ago another neighbour steam cleaned it and decorated it inside and out with carpet and blankets. Last night me and neighbour watched in amazement as Doris strolled up, ate her dinner, bellowed a thank you, then made her way inside the kennel, curled up and went to sleep. She was still there when I went out to feed her this morning. My little girl has a safe home



Yay for Doris!!!

I wondered if you had made her a little feral cat shelter like Mr. Kitty's bachelor pad.  I used a rubbermaid tote box and lined it with foil covered styrofoam insulation.  He was picky about the inner furnishings, so I went with a Purr Pad folded in half.  The purr pad won't hold moisture if they are wet when the go in the house.  When it got really cold, I put one of the 18 hour body warmer packets between the folds in the purr pad to heat up the little box, and  seemed to really like the extra warming.


----------



## Cindi

Good girl Doris! Such a smart girl.


----------



## clevercat

Stinky, your sister in orange has been up to no good today.
First, she got stuck in a pot...






Then she started on the Christmas decorations...




As for my teeny tiny (thankfully fake) tree. It has been on the floor more times than it has been up on the table....


----------



## boxermom

No wonder the curiosity of cats is legendary.  And I'm happy Doris allowed herself to enjoy the crate.


----------



## clevercat

It's Georgie's first anniversary! Yes, one year ago tonight, Butterbean Towers opened it's doors to a very grumpy young man.
Here he is, celebrating with his usual joie de vivre.


Wait, do I hear sleigh bells?


----------



## poopsie

Awwwwww.....hi Georgie


----------



## ladysarah

clevercat said:


> Someone (insert appropriate description of this person * here * ) has thrown three cats out of their home and they are having to fend for themselves. The oldest is eighteen years old
> I look at Basil, coming up to seventeen, and the thought of him left alone and cold outside just breaks my heart.



Any updates on this? Human capacity for self deception is incredible, what sort of person would abandon an 18 year old cat? Or any cat for that matter. Unfortunately I ve come across some seemingly normal and pleasant people who have done that, excusing themselves by saying... "Ah well I cannot look after Tiddles any more, too busy, but someone is bound to save her, '


----------



## gazoo

How is Bear doing, Clever?


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> It's Georgie's first anniversary! Yes, one year ago tonight, Butterbean Towers opened it's doors to a very grumpy young man.
> Here he is, celebrating with his usual joie de vivre.
> View attachment 2432545
> 
> Wait, do I hear sleigh bells?
> View attachment 2432547



happy anniversary Georgie Porgie  we love your grumpleness


----------



## clevercat

Put this on, you say?


Nope. I noes think so!


Pssst! Yah gots to wears it, Mr Murphy, or Sandy Paws won't bring teh loot!


Srsly?


Well, DIS not embarrassin' at all...


----------



## cats n bags

:giggles::giggles::lolots:


----------



## dusty paws

Georgie!!!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> It's Georgie's first anniversary! Yes, one year ago tonight, Butterbean Towers opened it's doors to a very grumpy young man.
> Here he is, celebrating with his usual joie de vivre.
> View attachment 2432545
> 
> Wait, do I hear sleigh bells?
> View attachment 2432547





clevercat said:


> Put this on, you say?
> View attachment 2432807
> 
> Nope. I noes think so!
> View attachment 2432810
> 
> Pssst! Yah gots to wears it, Mr Murphy, or Sandy Paws won't bring teh loot!
> View attachment 2432811
> 
> Srsly?
> View attachment 2432812
> 
> Well, DIS not embarrassin' at all...
> View attachment 2432813




:lolots::giggles: OMG this is TOO funny!!! best one to date!!!!


----------



## boxermom

Love all the photos. George is our own version ( a much better one) of the internet's *grumpy cat*.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> It's Georgie's first anniversary! Yes, one year ago tonight, Butterbean Towers opened it's doors to a very grumpy young man.
> Here he is, celebrating with his usual joie de vivre.
> View attachment 2432545
> 
> Wait, do I hear sleigh bells?
> View attachment 2432547




Aww, I just love Georgie and all of his grumpiness!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Put this on, you say?
> View attachment 2432807
> 
> Nope. I noes think so!
> View attachment 2432810
> 
> Pssst! Yah gots to wears it, Mr Murphy, or Sandy Paws won't bring teh loot!
> View attachment 2432811
> 
> Srsly?
> View attachment 2432812
> 
> Well, DIS not embarrassin' at all...
> View attachment 2432813




Omg!  I'm dying!  That is hysterical!!


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> How is Bear doing, Clever?



Getting very frail, gazoo. He finds it hard to navigate these days, and the bowel issue is now an ongoing one. That said, it's not all bad news. Right now he is curled into my arms and purring happily. He still loves food (a lot! Especially cooked chicken. It's funny to watch him - he eats it so enthusiastically!) and cuddles. The other cats are very gentle with him - I'll post a picture of Clawed draped over him like a little blankie. Realistically I know there won't be another Christmas with him, so I am making every moment count. So lucky that I am working from home a lot. I can rescue him immediately when he gets lost, and am sneaking him extra snacks as often as I can. I am making memories - my heart will be shattered when he leaves but I'd have had all this special time with him... Most mornings he is in my lap as I sit at the laptop. This past week has been a good one for him, the good days far outweigh the bad ones right now - I know he still has a good quality of life and praying that will continue. I am blessed that I was chosen to give him his Forever Home.


----------



## clevercat

For gazoo - Clawed, taking care of Uncle Bear


----------



## Cindi

How sweet he is. Good boy Clawed. Poor old guy. It stinks when they get old and frail. My Sabrina is starting to get that way. She is probably 17-18 by now. I am also happy that I was able to provide her with her forever home. The old ones always break your heart.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> How sweet he is. Good boy Clawed. Poor old guy. It stinks when they get old and frail. My Sabrina is starting to get that way. She is probably 17-18 by now. I am also happy that I was able to provide her with her forever home. The old ones always break your heart.



I'm so glad Sabrina was able to come back to you, Cindi. Hard to believe she is that old - I've always imagined her as a youngster...


----------



## Candice0985

Clawed is such a sweet boy keeping his Uncle Bear toasty warm.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> i'm so glad sabrina was able to come back to you, cindi. Hard to believe she is that old - i've always imagined her as a youngster...



+1


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> How sweet he is. Good boy Clawed. Poor old guy. It stinks when they get old and frail. My Sabrina is starting to get that way. She is probably 17-18 by now. I am also happy that I was able to provide her with her forever home. The old ones always break your heart.



I am soooo happy Sabrina was able to come back to you, as i'm sure she is too!!! she deserves to have a forever home that loves and appreciates her


----------



## Cindi

Sabrina was 15-16 when she came to me the first time and that was 2+ years ago already. So sad that most of her life was with him.    I am doing what I can to make it up to her. Right now she is cuddled on my arm as I type. Another sign of her getting older. She will let me touch her for longer now. lol


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> For gazoo - Clawed, taking care of Uncle Bear
> View attachment 2433118



AWWWWWW! What a beautiful photo!  I feel your bittersweet anguish for Bear.  He is lucky to to be part of your family and have you for a Mama.  Please give him extra cuddles from me.


----------



## ladyash

clevercat said:


> Put this on, you say?
> View attachment 2432807
> 
> Nope. I noes think so!
> View attachment 2432810
> 
> Pssst! Yah gots to wears it, Mr Murphy, or Sandy Paws won't bring teh loot!
> View attachment 2432811
> 
> Srsly?
> View attachment 2432812
> 
> Well, DIS not embarrassin' at all...
> View attachment 2432813



This is priceless!! It's like that is exactly what they are conversing about!


----------



## clevercat

Ohemmcheese. Today I received an order from Sandy Paws - a shedload of loot for the cats to open on the big day. From the moment I took the parcel from the postman, the kittens were all over it (FYI Valerian smells like unwashed people. Gross. I don't understand why kittehs love it so much). I opened a bag of valerian scented toys for them to play with now and stuffed the rest into one of their stockings - nicely displayed in the hallway. Two minutes later, Mr Murphy, Phil and Clawed had taken it down and were trying to rip it to pieces. Stocking is now living in the baffroom until Christmas Day. I needed the gift they included for me in that parcel - a bar of chocolate 'for the Slave from the Cats'.


----------



## boxermom

I love seeing Clawed keeping Bear warm. It's so heart-warming how the younger and older ones work together.


----------



## clevercat

In a year that just won't give up with the cr*p it throws at me, I am a little concerned about Tommy. My Dad always says Tommy is old before his time, and I think that is typical of the Ragdoll breed, that they'd sooner snoodle than race up the curtains...
Anyway, I am very much hoping this is my imagination but I think he has lost weight. I have half-noticed that he will stand back at meal times to let the kittens eat before he has anything - so starting yesterday I've changed his routine. I've got his all time favourite food, AD, and am making him a soupy sludge at feeding time. Then I am feeding him away from everyone else and sitting with him as he eats. So far it's working. I was up half hour earlier this morning at 5am so I could spend lots of time with him - and it worked! I had to keep encouraging him but he ate a third of a tin. Yay! Please hold good thoughts for Tommy - we need keep eating vibes.


----------



## boxermom

Good eating vibes being sent to Tommy. With a bunch as large as yours, I'm sure it's always something to worry about. No one else would take such good care of them. They are so lucky to have you, clever.


----------



## Cindi

Sending EAT thoughts to Tommy. The last time one of my younger guys seemed to be losing weight he had worms. Just something easy to treat in case he continues. Hopefully he is just a generous boy and lets those pesky kittens eat too much of his dinner.


----------



## poopsie

eateateateateateateateateateateateateateateateat

Sending lots of love to you and Thomisssss


----------



## Candice0985

eat lots of food  Thomas! hopefully it is a case of him being to generous and sitting back while the others eat. my Tucker does this, he could be starving and he always lets Lady eat first then he goes over after she is done.


----------



## clevercat

Keep the good thoughts coming please - the young man is eating! I can tell he is not himself, but have made a point of feeding him (from a little buffet bar so he gets something he wants) separately and he's had three small meals today. IDK - I went to bed last night worried sick. Now I am thinking it is possibly worms. The kittins are off to see LV tomorrow so I'll ask her to give me some Profender for Tommy. I rang the practise today but was unlucky enough to get Ebil Minion who was as unhelpful as ever...grr. I will take Tommy over for a check up after Christmas - they are so busy now I couldn't even get him booked in for a weight check.
I braved the crowds in Harrods this afternoon to get LV a gift bocks from Jo Malone. She has been amazing this year and I wanted her to have something special.


----------



## poopsie

go Thomisssss go Thomissss go Thomissss go Thomissss


----------



## Cindi

At least worms are easy to fix. You can weigh him the hi-tech way, pick him up and step on the scale. Put him down and step back on the scale, subtract. LOL  Works well with a digital scale. 








clevercat said:


> Keep the good thoughts coming please - the young man is eating! I can tell he is not himself, but have made a point of feeding him (from a little buffet bar so he gets something he wants) separately and he's had three small meals today. IDK - I went to bed last night worried sick. Now I am thinking it is possibly worms. The kittins are off to see LV tomorrow so I'll ask her to give me some Profender for Tommy. I rang the practise today but was unlucky enough to get Ebil Minion who was as unhelpful as ever...grr. I will take Tommy over for a check up after Christmas - they are so busy now I couldn't even get him booked in for a weight check.
> I braved the crowds in Harrods this afternoon to get LV a gift bocks from Jo Malone. She has been amazing this year and I wanted her to have something special.


----------



## clevercat

Dr Gerbil, paging Dr Gerbil...
Looking after Thomissss this evening


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Dr Gerbil, paging Dr Gerbil...
> Looking after Thomissss this evening
> View attachment 2435191



 Gerbs and Thomisss are so cute!


----------



## cats n bags

Gobble all your goodies Thomiss.  You need to eat all of your food and not give it away.  Your Mum has lots more if the kittins eat all of their snacks and need more.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Dr Gerbil, paging Dr Gerbil...
> Looking after Thomissss this evening
> View attachment 2435191




That's so cute!  Keep eating Thomissss!!


----------



## clevercat

We don't know what is happening with Cheeses, Mary and Joseph as - once again - there is no response from the person who asked us to help. I think it's the sixth or seventh time I've offered to help and the person trying to offload their cat has just disappeared. There may well be an urgent foster case joining us for Christmas lunch, but I am just sitting back - if it happens, fine, I'm happy to help. But honestly if it doesn't I'll be relieved. I have enough to cope with - I just can't turn down an animal in distress.


----------



## clevercat

How long does it take for a wormer to work? I have just treated Tommy (it's the best one they have, the treatment that is popped on the back of the neck, rather than a pill ). IDK - part of me thinks I am watching him way too closely and probably freaking out the pair of us in the process. He is eating treats whenever they are offered and - with encouragement - is eating his AD like a good boy. Perhaps I need to relax with an adult beverage...


----------



## clevercat

I am frantic about Tommy. Going to get him to LV as soon as she is free tomorrow.


----------



## Cindi

What's going on???


----------



## poopsie

!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

Ugh. I have been in bits today. I've been so preoccupied thinking about Solomon (it's coming up to the first anniversary of his passing) - almost waiting for the next thing to go wrong. Anyway, Tommy is still not eating much - and has definitely lost weight. This morning his little pink nose lost all its' colour and all I could think of was how losing him would be the final straw . . 
I've pulled myself together. He's eaten a slice of ham and is now sleeping peacefully with Team Meezer-Bean.
I will get him over to LV tomorrow - just to get him checked over. I could use some 'hold it together' thoughts, please.


----------



## poopsie

I will be thinking of you and Thomissss and will be sending love and healing vibes


----------



## boxermom

You know you have all our thoughts and prayers for strength and peace, whatever happens, clever. LV will do the best she can for Tommy. (((hugs)))


----------



## cats n bags

We will be sending healing thoughts to you and Tommy the PBB.  I hope it is nothing serious.


----------



## Cindi

Sending good thoughts to you and Thomas. Hopefully it is just a cold or something simple. Hang in there. LV will take good care of him.  ((((HUGS))))


----------



## clevercat

Thank you all. Waiting for vet to open. Although he is not eating, Tommy seems ok otherwise. He spent the whole of the night sleeping on the pillow next to me. He is drinking, but not to excess, and the litter bocks activity is fine...he even jumped up onto the counter top and asked for treats this morning. My mistake yesterday was googling things and scaring myself stupid. I am just praying LV is working today/tomorrow (she is covering emergency vet over the holidays) - I always worry that the other vets in that practise look at me and see ££££ signs.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Thank you all. Waiting for vet to open. Although he is not eating, Tommy seems ok otherwise. He spent the whole of the night sleeping on the pillow next to me. He is drinking, but not to excess, and the litter bocks activity is fine...he even jumped up onto the counter top and asked for treats this morning. My mistake yesterday was googling things and scaring myself stupid. I am just praying LV is working today/tomorrow (she is covering emergency vet over the holidays) - I always worry that the other vets in that practise look at me and see ££££ signs.





That is why I insist on seeing my LV. She owns the practice and charges me much less.
I hope Thomisss is feeling well soon.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> That is why I insist on seeing my LV. She owns the practice and charges me much less.
> I hope Thomisss is feeling well soon.



On way to vet - Tommy is bellowing in outrage.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> On way to vet - Tommy is bellowing in outrage.





fingers and paws crossed!!!!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> fingers and paws crossed!!!!!!!!



Pray please for my little man. He is on a drip and waiting for full bloods to be run. Thank God LV is at work today. I know he is the best possible hands, but I am so scared.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Pray please for my little man. He is on a drip and waiting for full bloods to be run. Thank God LV is at work today. I know he is the best possible hands, but I am so scared.




Thinking of you both!


----------



## Cindi

Thinking of you and Tommy today. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## cats n bags

Thinking of you and Tommy and sending all the healing Mojo of 7 kitties and a people.


----------



## clevercat

Tommy has a life threatening condition - his blood count is only 10, meaning he can't be put on a drip. LV will try a combination of steroids and antibiotics tonight but if there is no improvement by tomorrow I will have to let the little one go. He is only two and a half.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Tommy has a life threatening condition - his blood count is only 10, meaning he can't be put on a drip. LV will try a combination of steroids and antibiotics tonight but if there is no improvement by tomorrow I will have to let the little one go. He is only two and a half.




Oh Clever, I'm so sorry. Praying for a miracle.


----------



## cats n bags

I am sending all of my healing thoughts to you and Tommy.  I hope LV can help him get better.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you. We need them, as I just don't have the strength or the faith right now...
Devastated that we are at this point.


----------



## boxermom

Praying for a miracle. We all have a group hug for you and Thomiss, clever.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Praying for a miracle. We all have a group hug for you and Thomiss, clever.



Thank you. Am sitting here in floods of tears. It breaks my heart that he is spending what may be his last night here in a strange environment. Really heartbroken.


----------



## Cindi

What????? Oh no. What's wrong with the baby? I'm so sorry, Clever. Sending prayers and healing thoughts to Tommy. This can't be happening. :cry:


----------



## clevercat

I am scared to get my hopes up too much but LV just called to say Tommy is tucking into a bowl of Sensitivity food and looks a little brighter. I'll get another update around 8.30 tomorrow morning. His coming home would be the best ever Christmas present, I wouldn't want anything else...please keep us in your thoughts.


----------



## Cindi

I am happy with ANY good news. Keep it up Tommy. You have to get better for you mama. She loves you very much. Fingers and paws crossed from across the pond. ((((HUGS))))








clevercat said:


> I am scared to get my hopes up too much but LV just called to say Tommy is tucking into a bowl of Sensitivity food and looks a little brighter. I'll get another update around 8.30 tomorrow morning. His coming home would be the best ever Christmas present, I wouldn't want anything else...please keep us in your thoughts.


----------



## buzzytoes

Lots of love and get well vibes coming from your twin across the Pond Thomisssss. Let LV work her magic!!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> I am scared to get my hopes up too much but LV just called to say Tommy is tucking into a bowl of Sensitivity food and looks a little brighter. I'll get another update around 8.30 tomorrow morning. His coming home would be the best ever Christmas present, I wouldn't want anything else...please keep us in your thoughts.




That's encouraging news!  Fingers and paws crossed for Thomissss!  Thinking of you both.


----------



## boxermom

sending healthy vibes across the pond to you and Tommy.


----------



## leasul2003

^^^ Ditto. Healing vibes coming Tommy's way.


----------



## clevercat

There is no huge improvement in Tommy's condition this morning and he will have a further blood test later today. That said, LV is not ready to give up on him. He is sitting up, looking around and has had a small amount of breakfast. She thinks we should carry on until the weekend to give the steroids and antibiotics a chance to work. Tommy will stay in hospital over Christmas. All this of course depends on results of blood test. If his count is lower - well I can't bring myself to think about that. Holding on to the positive news - that he still has the time to pick up. I'm exhausted.


----------



## poopsie

Oh the poor little man............will there be someone there at the vets at all times? 
So hoping for some good news.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Oh the poor little man............will there be someone there at the vets at all times?
> So hoping for some good news.



I think LV will be in and out between shifts at the emergency clinic. She doesn't want him home in case he collapses. Trying very hard to stay positive and it's difficult. I am allowed to see him this afternoon, if blood count goes well. I am taking a blankie that smells of home and giving him his Christmas presents tonight. Am still in bits, it doesn't help that it's Christmas Eve. Stupid Christmas songs making me cry.


----------



## cats n bags




----------



## Cindi

Keeping fingers and paws crossed for sweet Tommy and praying for a Christmas miracle.


----------



## A88ey_ann

Sending sweet Tommy lots of love and healing vibes and tons of hugs and kisses to his loving Mummy. :kiss::kiss:

Paws and fingers crossed for you little one.


----------



## clevercat

A88ey_ann said:


> Sending sweet Tommy lots of love and healing vibes and tons of hugs and kisses to his loving Mummy. :kiss::kiss:
> 
> Paws and fingers crossed for you little one.


 
Thank you! We need all we can get. Waiting for LV to call....time feels as though it is crawling.


----------



## clevercat

Here's a photo I took the night before Tommy went to the vet...


----------



## A88ey_ann

Such a beautiful baby!! 

Praying for sweet Tommy xxx


----------



## gazoo

I'm so sorry, Clever.  Sending hopeful vibes for you and Tommy.


----------



## boxermom

So many hugs for you and Tommy, clever. Sending strength for you to get through these days and nights.


----------



## clevercat

No real change in Tommy today. LV wants to give him the next two days to see if the meds work. Friday is decision day. A year then, since I took Solly up there, little thinking he would not come home again...
Having an incredibly hard time this evening. Really just need to hide somewhere and cry for a while.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> No real change in Tommy today. LV wants to give him the next two days to see if the meds work. Friday is decision day. A year then, since I took Solly up there, little thinking he would not come home again...
> Having an incredibly hard time this evening. Really just need to hide somewhere and cry for a while.




SEnding lots of love to you and Tommy. 

Have the blood results come back yet?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> No real change in Tommy today. LV wants to give him the next two days to see if the meds work. Friday is decision day. A year then, since I took Solly up there, little thinking he would not come home again...
> Having an incredibly hard time this evening. Really just need to hide somewhere and cry for a while.



Adding my own thoughts and prayers to Poopsie's.


----------



## jenny70

Thinking of you Clever. And praying.  *hugs*


----------



## poopsie

:xtree:

Merry Christmas Clever


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> :xtree:
> 
> Merry Christmas Clever



Thank you, poopsie - Happy Christmas! It's early here. I was up at 6am, getting the cats a special breakfast - turkey slices. Bear has eaten three bowls and currently sniffing around for any leftovers. Funny to watch everyone, usually they are like restaurant critics as they sniff their food doubtfully, wander around swapping bowls, finally looking up at me with deep suspicion before settling down to eat...this morning they were like tigers. Except William, 'noes thank you, Gramma. You will fetch me mai usual kittin kibble, please. Immediately. Kthxbai.' 
Doris was waiting on the doorstep and has had her turkey, too. It seems everyone was on the Nice List as Sandy Paws has left so much loot...gift opening commences after I've had my coffee.
Hanging over all of this, of course, are my prayers for Tommy...LV will call with an update later.
Happy, Peaceful Christmas everyone.


----------



## poopsie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5g4lY8Y3eoo



Next year all our troubles will be miles away


----------



## clevercat

When LV called at 8am, my heart sank. However - she called to say Tommy is looking brighter, he's eaten some breakfast and was purring and incredibly affectionate, kneading away at her with his paws...I know it's too early to get our hopes up, but this is such wonderful news. I don't need presents today, I am so happy with this update. LV will call with another update tonight and will run further bloods tomorrow. Please continue to pray for the little man.


----------



## poopsie

Perhaps a Christmas miracle is in the works


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Perhaps a Christmas miracle is in the works



Wouldn't it be wonderful? Pleasepleasepleaseplease...


----------



## Cindi

Merry Christmas, Clever!  I am so happy to hear Tommy is still making positive progress. You will all be in my thoughts today. Hoping for another positive update. Hang in there. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## cats n bags

Happy Merry Christmas Clever and all the little fuzz butts.  We are sending more thoughts and mojo for Thomissss the PBB.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> When LV called at 8am, my heart sank. However - she called to say Tommy is looking brighter, he's eaten some breakfast and was purring and incredibly affectionate, kneading away at her with his paws...I know it's too early to get our hopes up, but this is such wonderful news. I don't need presents today, I am so happy with this update. LV will call with another update tonight and will run further bloods tomorrow. Please continue to pray for the little man.




I'm so happy to hear this!  Prayers continued. 
Merry Christmas to you Clever!


----------



## boxermom

good news indeed about Tommy. Please allow yourself to enjoy Christmas with everyone at home, though I know it's hard while you're worried about Tommy.

We'll pray as much as we can for a miracle for Thomas.

William is a Gramma's boy.


----------



## clevercat

Big thank you, everyone. And Merry Happy Christmas.
Peekchures -
Bear has - fingers crossed - really picked up over the past week or so. I gave him a valerian toy this morning, he fell asleep cuddling it 


Love this one, just because of Phil, appearing almost off-screen a la Alfred Hitchcock making an appearance in his own films...


Beaker-Jane in festive mood


With Willow -


----------



## poopsie

OMG!!!! LOVE the Phil photobomb :lolots:


----------



## clevercat

Tommy's blood count is up by one, he's eaten a small amount and is chattering away to LV as he makes biscuits with his paws. I know it's still early days, but she is pleased that he is making progress and I am beyond thrilled. Just wanted to share the news with Thomissss' Purrs Forum Aunties. LV will look in on him again tonight and will call me with an update tomorrow morning.
I am going to have a glass of wine and an early night. I caught sight of myself in a mirror a moment ago and it was not pretty. All dark circles and stress lines. Still, for this evening I can *breathe*. When I count my blessings, LV is very close to the top of the list. I do not know how I would cope without her looking g out for the family.


----------



## buzzytoes

Phil photobomb is awesome! I would never have noticed him had you not pointed him out.


Merry Christmas Tommy!! Keep up the good work!!


Clever maybe you should have an entire bottle of wine and call it good.  That combined with a pile of kitty snoodles will hopefully bring a brighter day tomorrow.


----------



## jenny70

I too had to go back and look again at that pic for the Phil photo bomb!  Priceless!  

So happy with the latest Tommy update!  Keep it up little man!


----------



## boxermom

I think you deserve more than one glass of wine, after all you've been through. Bless LV and you, too.

Love the pix. The girls are lovely. Phil doing a photo-bomb is hilarious.

Praying hard for Tommy.


----------



## A88ey_ann

Happy Christmas to you clever and your beautiful babies.  :kiss::kiss:

Keeping paws and fingers crossed for Tommy.  Hang in there little one.

To all the lovely ladies here and your dear fur babies, Happy Christmas :kiss::kiss:


----------



## clevercat

A88ey_ann said:


> Happy Christmas to you clever and your beautiful babies.  :kiss::kiss:
> 
> Keeping paws and fingers crossed for Tommy.  Hang in there little one.
> 
> To all the lovely ladies here and your dear fur babies, Happy Christmas :kiss::kiss:



Thank you! Happy Christmas!


----------



## gazoo

What a relief to hear the Tommy is perking up.  I've been thinking about him and your brood today.  

Btw, that picture of Bear with his new toy is so precious.  And Beaker is SOOOOO pretty!  

Merry Christmas, Clever.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> What a relief to hear the Tommy is perking up.  I've been thinking about him and your brood today.
> 
> Btw, that picture of Bear with his new toy is so precious.  And Beaker is SOOOOO pretty!
> 
> Merry Christmas, Clever.



Bear-y Happy Christmas Gazoo! More Bear peekchures tomorrow.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Bear-y Happy Christmas Gazoo! More Bear peekchures tomorrow.



YAY!  I will drink to that!


----------



## dusty paws

Merry Christmas clever and clan!


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> Merry Christmas clever and clan!



Merry Christmas Dusty, Rosie and family!

Tommy update. So - long, long chat with LV this morning. Tommy is going to need prayers and white light for a long way to come. The bad news - there is an outside chance this could be FIP - of course there is no way to treat or diagnose this and having lost Solomon to it, I am praying this is not the case. The good news (understatement) - Tom is responding well to treatment, is eating and has done his first poop in days! As long as his blood count doesn't go down tonight he can come home tomorrow!!!! He will be in quarantine for a while and I am about to turn the baffroom into a little palace for him. Thank God I didn't hear from the person wanting me to help with the three strays.
It has taken this to make me realise I can't save the world. It upsets me to say this, but I will not be taking in any more cats, even in an emergency. I can't do it anymore. Over the next year, I just want to focus on the current family. I don't even feel selfish about it. All we've been through this year, I can't have another year like it. 
Just so, so happy that Tom-Tom will, please God, be coming home where he belongs.


----------



## Cindi

That's great news, Clever! I am not even considering the bad will just continue to send white light and hope Tommy recovers. 6 months ago I was right where you are now. I am not taking any cats that don't have a home to go back to and I am focusing on just my (very large) fur family. I'm glad you don't feel selfish about it. You shouldn't. There is nothing wrong with putting your family first. I sincerely hope your 2014 is your best year yet and you can put this one behind you. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## boxermom

Praying for Tommy. I'm really glad for you that you have realized you have limits and that your current bunch needs your attention. Crossing fingers and paws for Tommy.


----------



## gazoo

There is nothing selfish about caring for those you have.  You are the most selfless person ever, Clever.


----------



## inspiredgem

Saying prayers for Tommy (and the entire Clever clan).  I know it's hard since you have already lost a fur baby to FIP but please try to repeat the words OUTSIDE CHANCE.  That means that there is a much higher chance that it is NOT that and that it is something more manageable.  We're all pulling for you!


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay for poops!!! Keep it up Thomissssss.


There is absolutely nothing wrong with not taking in anymore emergency (or otherwise) cases. Working in animal rescue always requires you to need a chance to recharge. Take some time to focus on  your family as it is and when you can, or when you feel it is right, you can go back to helping if you so desire.


----------



## clevercat

Beaker and Uncle Bear...



This is my present from me to me this year. I have been thinking a lot about Solly. One afternoon, I found a sculptor on etsy - sent some photos and this is the result - just a perfect likeness and completely caught his expression. I am so happy with this - it's a lovely memorial for my boy.


----------



## gazoo

Beaker looks so saucy on her Bear!  And the sculpture is lovely.


----------



## Cindi

Awwwww. That is beautiful. You couldn't have picked a nicer gift.


----------



## dusty paws

Sending prayers for tommy - and what a lovely sculpture


----------



## clevercat

I collect Thomissss in two hours. The bedsit is made up, I braved the storms to get him turkey slices and my lovely neighbour dropped off a tin of salmon for him this morning. LV said he is really picking up, and our favourite nurse (the one who loved Ralphie so much) said she can really see a change for the better since Christmas Eve. That said, I am worried because LV is worried. She feels he still might not pull through, even now. It's really hard to stay positive - I know I'll be watching him like a hawk when he gets home. All I can do is my best I suppose...He'll be given all the love and medication necessary. The rest is in God's hands.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I collect Thomissss in two hours. The bedsit is made up, I braved the storms to get him turkey slices and my lovely neighbour dropped off a tin of salmon for him this morning. LV said he is really picking up, and our favourite nurse (the one who loved Ralphie so much) said she can really see a change for the better since Christmas Eve. That said, I am worried because LV is worried. She feels he still might not pull through, even now. It's really hard to stay positive - I know I'll be watching him like a hawk when he gets home. All I can do is my best I suppose...He'll be given all the love and medication necessary. The rest is in God's hands.



I'll keep you and Thomisss in my thoughts.  I do hope he pulls through this illness and can join the snoodle pile soon.


----------



## poopsie

Fingers and paws crossed


----------



## Cindi

I'm glad he is able to come home with you. I will be keeping him in my thoughts and sending healing light.


----------



## A88ey_ann

Praying for Tommy 

Paws and fingers crossed x


----------



## jenny70

I'm so glad he's coming home!!  Continued prayers for a full recovery.


----------



## boxermom

The photos are so great.  etsy is awesome, isn't it?!

I'm so praying for Tommy.


----------



## dusty paws

sending our prayers!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I'll keep you and Thomisss in my thoughts.  I do hope he pulls through this illness and can join the snoodle pile soon.





poopsie2 said:


> Fingers and paws crossed





Cindi said:


> I'm glad he is able to come home with you. I will be keeping him in my thoughts and sending healing light.





A88ey_ann said:


> Praying for Tommy
> 
> Paws and fingers crossed x





jenny70 said:


> I'm so glad he's coming home!!  Continued prayers for a full recovery.





boxermom said:


> The photos are so great.  etsy is awesome, isn't it?!
> 
> I'm so praying for Tommy.



Thank you all very much for the prayers and white light - goodness knows we need it. I am on the same roller coaster I was on last year with Solly. I went armed with a list of questions this afternoon, but honestly I am no further forward, as we still don't know what's caused the anaemia. He's home, we go back on Monday for another PCV - his PCV this morning showed his blood count had gone up again from 10 on Christmas Eve to 12.6, which is wonderful news. However, I am just unable to relax, I'm so scared I'll lose him. LV says this test will be the last one, if his blood count drops again, I have to let him go. 
Because stress is very bad for him, I have to hide it. I am living with a knot of fear in my chest. Vet said that Tommy can rejoin the snoodle pile, he's been in contact with everyone for so long that anyone who could pick up whatever it is he has - well, they'd already have it. So right now he is in his usual position, on the arm of the sofa next to me. He's (this is a bit of a brain dump tonight) had a few mouthfuls of food and some of his favourite treats. My plan tonight is to have him sleep separately in the bedsit, that way I can monitor how much he eats. It's not easy trying to feed him alongside the kittens and Norton - they all want what's on Tommy's plate, as it's different to their food. 
It's lovely to have him home - I know I should be grateful for that and I am.


----------



## buzzytoes

What is a normal blood level? And are there any warning signs to know when he is slipping into anemia? Other than the typical not eating and being listless?? Hopefully being at home in his own environment will help him get better.


----------



## buzzytoes

Just checking in. It makes me nervous when you don't post daily when one of the clan is sick.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> What is a normal blood level? And are there any warning signs to know when he is slipping into anemia? Other than the typical not eating and being listless?? Hopefully being at home in his own environment will help him get better.





buzzytoes said:


> Just checking in. It makes me nervous when you don't post daily when one of the clan is sick.



Thanks, buzzy. Normal level for a cat is 50-60, 10 is the absolute lowest it can go before becoming fatal. I was fearing the worst on Friday night, he was just so listless, so subdued. He slept curled into me - I barely slept at all. Saturday morning, it was a real fight to get him to swallow his tablets, but since then, gosh, I can see SUCH a difference. Tommy is far more his old self. I'm feeding him little and often, lots of high protein food. He is eating with what seems to be real enjoyment again - and has been wolfing down the goats milk too. I am not giving up. Even if, God forbid, his PCV results drop tomorrow, I am not letting go. I can see such a difference between Friday night and this evening...I am hoping LV will see the change in him. Praying the improvement continues...


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Thanks, buzzy. Normal level for a cat is 50-60, 10 is the absolute lowest it can go before becoming fatal. I was fearing the worst on Friday night, he was just so listless, so subdued. He slept curled into me - I barely slept at all. Saturday morning, it was a real fight to get him to swallow his tablets, but since then, gosh, I can see SUCH a difference. Tommy is far more his old self. I'm feeding him little and often, lots of high protein food. He is eating with what seems to be real enjoyment again - and has been wolfing down the goats milk too. I am not giving up. Even if, God forbid, his PCV results drop tomorrow, I am not letting go. I can see such a difference between Friday night and this evening...I am hoping LV will see the change in him. Praying the improvement continues...




Thanks for the update!! So glad to hear it is a positive one. Keep up the good work Tommy!!!


----------



## A88ey_ann

Paws and fingers crossed for dear Tommy 

Praying for your sweet baby. Sending him lots of hugs and positive vibes. xxxx

Lots of love to you and your babies dear clever :kiss:


----------



## jenny70

Still praying for Tommy!  Happy to hear your positive update!


----------



## boxermom

yay for good news!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

We're back from the vet. Tommy has put on 145grams and PCV is up to a little over 14. LV no longer thinks it's FIP. I can't describe the relief. She says we're still not out of the words but we are both far more hopeful now. Himself was all wriggly and purry and eyes like that cat in Shrek. So happy to be coming home with him today. We go back weekly until his PCV hits 20. I am on soup and potatoes until his insurance claim goes through but it's all worth it. Big happy smiles today at Butterbean Towers.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> We're back from the vet. Tommy has put on 145grams and PCV is up to a little over 14. LV no longer thinks it's FIP. I can't describe the relief. She says we're still not out of the words but we are both far more hopeful now. Himself was all wriggly and purry and eyes like that cat in Shrek. So happy to be coming home with him today. We go back weekly until his PCV hits 20. I am on soup and potatoes until his insurance claim goes through but it's all worth it. Big happy smiles today at Butterbean Towers.




Yay!!!!!!!!!!!  So happy for you and Tommy!!


----------



## Cindi

YAY!!!!!!!!  WHOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO!!!!! I am so happy to hear this.


----------



## A88ey_ann

Yay!!!! So happy for you dear clever 

Hang in there sweet Tommy


----------



## cats n bags

Great news to wake up to on Monday morning.


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay Tommy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dusty paws

hurrah tommy!!


----------



## clevercat

Thank you everyone. I am just so happy tonight. Thomissss is asleep on his heated bed (spoiled, much?) and earlier I found him face down in a bowl of biscuits, steadily chomping away...first time since all this started that he has eaten without any encouragement.
I am nominating LV for Vet of the Year. She has been - well, no words really - when I think what she's done for us this year. Every time I count my blessings she is up there at the top of the list.


----------



## poopsie

i am so relieved to hear that Thomissss is on the upswing. Keep it up big fella!!!!


----------



## boxermom

You deserve some good news--I'm so happy to read the good news about Tommy. Spoiling is something most of us do--we love our furbabies.

Happy New Year, Butterbean Towers!


----------



## ladyash

Aw I haven't had internet for around a week since I went home for Christmas. We have satellite internet at home that was frozen over with the ice storm! So happy to read through that Tommy will hopefully be okay! I think the gradual improvements are a good thing! Hoping he recovers completely!!! 

I have a ridiculously adorable festive kitty photo to share later of my aunts cat that I dressed for Christmas. He was rather unimpressed and is probably still plotting my death, but the photo was totally worth the risk of being attacked LOL!


----------



## clevercat

Lookit this adorable little man!


See his little nosie-posie is getting it's colour back,...


And in a final kick in the pants from 2013, I fractured my finger today. The most ridiculous accident ever. I did it as I put my T-shirt on - I have no idea how. So sitting here tonight with middle finger (how appropriate) bright purple and swollen like a balloon. Off to get a glass of champagne to take the edge off the pain...


----------



## boxermom

He's looking fine, indeed!

I'd say more than one glass of champagne is in order. (middle finger--how apropos).  Happy New Year!


----------



## cats n bags

So sorry about the finger, but what an appropriate way to salute the end of 2013.

I hope Tommy's rosy pink nose is a sign of a better 2014.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> So sorry about the finger, but what an appropriate way to salute the end of 2013.
> 
> I hope Tommy's rosy pink nose is a sign of a better 2014.





Amen


----------



## poopsie

Happy New Year Clever  


:rockettes:


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Happy New Year Clever
> 
> 
> :rockettes:



Happy New Year, poopsie! Happy 2014, everyone!
I have a champagne headache and teh middle finger is like a sausage. None of that mattered when I noticed Thomissss, who had been fed and med separately from the rest of the fam - when I saw him nip into the kitchen and help himself to Norton's food. Woo hoo!


----------



## A88ey_ann

Aww what a beautiful boy!!! 

Just wishing you and your fur babies a Very Happy New Year. xxxx


----------



## Cindi

Such a great way to start 2014! Way to go Tommy! Sorry to hear about the finger but I guess if you need to give it to anyone they will be able to see it a bit better.


----------



## dusty paws

Happy 2014!


----------



## clevercat

Basil! Basil! Basil! would like to wish his fan club members a very Happy New Year




And a peaceful end to the first day of 2014 at Butterbean Towers.... Missy and Simon, hogging the pillows


----------



## leasul2003

Oh Basil! Are you blowing us raspberries?


----------



## buzzytoes

Basil! Basil! Basil!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## Candice0985

I've been MIA over Christmas, just wanted to pop in and say thank goodness Thomisss is feeling better, what a scare 

the pictures of BBB, missy and Simon are so cute!


----------



## clevercat

Tommy relapsed. Waiting now to get him to vet. This may be my fault - I had no idea a cat could get FIP from stress. Cat sitter thinks his symptons come from stress and that my home has a lot of stress. I always thought my home was calm and peaceful - cats that are stressed don't snoodle the way mine do, do they? I am devastated to think I caused this.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Tommy relapsed. Waiting now to get him to vet. This may be my fault - I had no idea a cat could get FIP from stress. Cat sitter thinks his symptons come from stress and that my home has a lot of stress. I always thought my home was calm and peaceful - cats that are stressed don't snoodle the way mine do, do they? I am devastated to think I caused this.




Perhaps it's the fact that it's 4:00 in the AM here and I can't sleep but that doesn't make much sense to me. I thought FIP was a virus. I don't think stress can cause viruses. Maybe stress can lower ones immunity and make him more vulnerable to sickness?
Also, I thought LV no longer thought he had FIP?

I'm so sorry Tommy has relapsed. Fingers crossed that he starts to feel better again. *hugs*


----------



## A88ey_ann

clevercat said:


> Tommy relapsed. Waiting now to get him to vet. This may be my fault - I had no idea a cat could get FIP from stress. Cat sitter thinks his symptons come from stress and that my home has a lot of stress. I always thought my home was calm and peaceful - cats that are stressed don't snoodle the way mine do, do they? I am devastated to think I caused this.


So sorry to hear Tommy had a relapse. 

Praying for your sweet baby :kiss:

Paws and fingers crossed for Tommy xx


----------



## clevercat

Tommy has gone to the Bridge. No words, just tears


----------



## A88ey_ann

clevercat said:


> Tommy has gone to the Bridge. No words, just tears


Oh no clever. I am so very sorry for your loss. I am in tears as I write this.   I don't know what to say. 

Play hard up at The Bridge sweet Tommy


----------



## vanilje

I am so sorry.


----------



## cats n bags

I am so sorry to hear about Tommy.  Play hard up at the bridge little guy.  

Hugs for you Clever.  I don't think this is your fault at all, and you did everything you could for him.


----------



## Cindi

Oh no, I'm so sorry, Clever. :cry:  this was in no way your fault. Your house does not have a lot of stress. I can tell from the way the cats act that they are all happy and well adjusted. Tommy must have had some kind of hereditary problem that didn't show right away. Cats can get sick from stress. I see it sometimes with cats at our adoption center in Petsmart. They get a cold or vomit But cats in their own home snuggled up with mom and their siblings are not stressed. He was acting normal, eating and hanging with his family. This was in no way your fault and there was nothing you could have done. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## jenny70

Oh Clever, I'm so very sorry.


----------



## boxermom

I'm so very sorry. Clever, somehow this just happened, and I'm a bit angry that anyone would suggest that your home somehow contributed to it. I don't believe that for one second. Tommy may not have made it this long in someone else's home.

No guilt--we'll mourn his passing and remember him with lots of love.


----------



## Candice0985

oh no Clever,
I am so so sorry.:cry: I agree with boxer mom and Cindi. I don't think you have a stressful home, cats under stress don't snoodle and cuddle like yours do if they are under stress, if they were stressed they would all be claiming different areas of your house as their territory and hiding acting all jittery and on edge.

please don't guilt trip yourself, I don't think in any way this is your fault. you take in the kitties that no one else will and unfortunately some of them will have inherent illness.

play hard up at the bridge Tommy


----------



## poopsie

Noooooooo


----------



## dusty paws

Sending you lots of love Clever.


----------



## Jasmyn

I am so very sorry for your loss, Cleaver. Tommy looked identical to my Louie (the same mark on the nose too).  Now I am so sad...  :cry:

Play hard up at the bridge sweet little Tommy.


----------



## mymeimei02

Wow...no words... others than its not your fault *Clever* and I am so sorry


----------



## gazoo

Big hug, Clever.  I'm so very sorry.  Please don't blame yourself.


----------



## New Obsessions

I'm so sorry.  Do not blame yourself.  Tommy was loved and that is priceless.


----------



## Cindi

I just wanted to say I am thinking about you. I hope you are doing ok.


----------



## buzzytoes

I am so sorry Clever. 
Play hard at the Bridge Tommy.


----------



## jenny70

Thinking of you Clever. Hope you're doing ok.


----------



## A88ey_ann

Thinking of you dear clever x


----------



## boxermom

I want to add my thoughts to others, clever. I'm thinking of you everyday.


----------



## stylemechanel

Hi clevercat. I am just stopping in to see how you are and let you know that I have been thinking about you...a lot. I hope that your day was a little bit easier than yesterday and hopefully a little bit better tomorrow. I hope you heart is filled with all the love he gave you and you start to find the warmth and peace you so deserve. 

 I am sending you major hugs clevercat....many many major hugs  

PS I still tear up for you...wish I could hug you


----------



## dusty paws

Thinking of you clever.


----------



## dmbfiredancer

Clever, I'm so sorry to hear about Tommy... you provide the best home that your cat family could ever hope for, I can't imagine someone suggesting otherwise to you. Tommy knew how much he was loved and he had a wonderful life with you. Hugs to you.


----------



## buzzytoes




----------



## Candice0985

HI Clever,

thinking of you and your family, we are here for you when you decide to return. *hugs* I hope you know that you are a great mom to many kitties that need you and you have done such a great job giving a warm loving home to those that need one the most.

please do not take this out on yourself, Tommy knew he was loved and would have never wanted you to question your caregiver abilities. you are an amazing person!


----------



## boxermom

Thinking about you today and everyday. My hope is that you in no way blame yourself. Tommy was loved by you and your family as well as all of us.


----------



## pixiejenna

Clever I'm so sorry to hear about Tommy *hugs*. If it was FIP this is in  no way shape or form your fault do not blame yourself. FIP is caused by  a virus it's hard to pin down. My Taco had it and it had our 20  years+ very competent vet baffled, he had all the symptoms but his blood  work came back negative. He also well outlived the general diagnosis of  FIP which is usually very short. Sometimes these things happen and they  are beyond our control. Just remember the good times you had with him and know that he loved you just as much as you loved him.


----------



## gazoo

Checking in on you, Clever.


----------



## boxermom

Sending healing thoughts, clever.


----------



## clevercat

Every time I've come here to post, I've given up. I don't know why this loss is so hard - perhaps because I feel I failed Tommy. Thank you for thinking about me.


----------



## Cindi

You didn't fail Tommy. I wish I could make you believe that. Sometimes (most of the time) these things are out of our control. Tommy was a happy, well adjusted cat who got sick. I was not your fault, or anyone's for that matter. I lost a cat to FIP. It was horrible but not my fault or because I have a large cat family. He was a sweet, lovebug and trouble maker and having a lot of brothers and sisters did not make him sick. Horrible things happen. I am really sorry this has happened to you. I know with so many losses it is hard not to blame yourself. But it is not your fault. ((((HUGS))))








clevercat said:


> Every time I've come here to post, I've given up. I don't know why this loss is so hard - perhaps because I feel I failed Tommy. Thank you for thinking about me.


----------



## boxermom

I guess it's an animal lover's nature to blame herself when a loved pet dies, but we don't have that much control over everything in their lives and bodies. We love them, take the best care of them and the rest is mostly chance.

Please ease up on yourself. Most of these things are out of our hands. We do the best we can, and clever, you do as well as anyone here with animals. Without you, he may not have made it as long as he did.

((hugs))


----------



## buzzytoes

boxermom said:


> I guess it's an animal lover's nature to blame herself when a loved pet dies, but we don't have that much control over everything in their lives and bodies. We love them, take the best care of them and the rest is mostly chance.
> 
> Please ease up on yourself. Most of these things are out of our hands. We do the best we can, and clever, you do as well as anyone here with animals. Without you, he may not have made it as long as he did.
> 
> ((hugs))



x2. Hang in there Clever.


----------



## clevercat

Today is the first day I feel the cloud is starting to lift. A little, at least.


----------



## Cindi

I'm so glad to hear it! How is the rest of the furry family? I'm sure they are trying their best to make you feel better. Cat cuddles are the best.


----------



## cats n bags




----------



## clevercat

One last thing to get through. The vet just called. Tommy's casket is back. I think I am going to have to get someone to collect it for me, I don't know that I can do it without another meltdown.


----------



## boxermom

((hugs))


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> One last thing to get through. The vet just called. Tommy's casket is back. I think I am going to have to get someone to collect it for me, I don't know that I can do it without another meltdown.




Hugs Clever.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> One last thing to get through. The vet just called. Tommy's casket is back. I think I am going to have to get someone to collect it for me, I don't know that I can do it without another meltdown.





Wish I lived closer


----------



## Cindi

That is always a tough ride for me too. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## dusty paws

(((clever)))


----------



## madamefifi

Oh, Clever. I am so very sorry for your loss. As an animal lover I know how quickly we blame ourselves when things go wrong but I believe if our pets could speak in Human they would say only "thank you for taking such good care of me" and "I love you". Tommy told you every day the best way he could.


----------



## ILuvShopping

I was unable to go get my cat's ashes as well. I had a wonderful friend who offered to do it for me. But then I had to go to her house to pick them up 

So sorry for your loss clever.  I know it never gets any easier.


----------



## clevercat

ILuvShopping said:


> I was unable to go get my cat's ashes as well. I had a wonderful friend who offered to do it for me. But then I had to go to her house to pick them up
> 
> So sorry for your loss clever.  I know it never gets any easier.



A friend is going to pick Tommy's casket (two words that do not belong together) up and bring him home to me. She knew Tom and in that last week, was always popping in with food she thought he might like. 
I am still struggling - I just can't believe stress had anything to do with his passing, I've been looking at photos and he was always somewhere in the snoodle pile. Cat sitter's comments have me questioning everything I've done...talk about hitting someone when they're down.


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> A friend is going to pick Tommy's casket (two words that do not belong together) up and bring him home to me. She knew Tom and in that last week, was always popping in with food she thought he might like.
> I am still struggling - I just can't believe stress had anything to do with his passing, I've been looking at photos and he was always somewhere in the snoodle pile. Cat sitter's comments have me questioning everything I've done...talk about hitting someone when they're down.



I really am surprised the cat sitter said that to you. You know your cats better than anyone.

 It's not quite the same thing but someone implied that I had responsibility for my father's Alzheimer's disease rapid decline. It stabbed me in the heart. Dh and I were doing everything to help him and my mom and to have someone say I've hurt him and made him worse. I've accepted that they knew nothing about the situation.

Gentle hugs to you and all your furbabies.


----------



## ILuvShopping

clevercat said:


> A friend is going to pick Tommy's casket (two words that do not belong together) up and bring him home to me. She knew Tom and in that last week, was always popping in with food she thought he might like.
> I am still struggling - I just can't believe stress had anything to do with his passing, I've been looking at photos and he was always somewhere in the snoodle pile. Cat sitter's comments have me questioning everything I've done...talk about hitting someone when they're down.



i'm sorry - it's terrible that she said that to you.  just don't blame yourself. he was cared for deeply when he was here and now he's just in a big giant snoodle pile in the sky


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I really am surprised the cat sitter said that to you. You know your cats better than anyone.
> 
> It's not quite the same thing but someone implied that I had responsibility for my father's Alzheimer's disease rapid decline. It stabbed me in the heart. Dh and I were doing everything to help him and my mom and to have someone say I've hurt him and made him worse. I've accepted that they knew nothing about the situation.
> 
> Gentle hugs to you and all your furbabies.



I'm so sorry you had to hear that, boxermom. Some people need to learn to keep their mouths shut. I never say anything I think will hurt someone and I wish others had the same respect.
LV has told me (she knows cat sitter) to ignore what was said - that if she (LV) felt my cats were stressed, we'd have had a conversation a long time ago. As it is, she knows they're happy and couldn't be loved more than they are. She pointed out that I never gave up on Norton, that I refused to give up on the kittens even when she thought it would be too much for me. I am hoping I will feel better when Tommy's casket comes home this week.
Meanwhile, Basil has been accepted as an honorary Meezer. Last night he spent his first evening on my bed, snoodled up with Si, Fozzie and the Birmans. I was woken up in the early hours by the sound of his purr...
The kittens are still maniacs - I can't put anything down without them sharpening their little claws on it. My Smythson diary is wrecked, my Chloe bag - I hung that off a door handle thinking it'd be safe there - they must've stood on each other's shoulders to get to it, because it has scratches and teef marks all over it. *sigh* I've just ordered another activity centre for them but think they'll still prefer chomping on my belongings...


----------



## clevercat

Little Miss ihateyou, cuddled up with Gerbil


Angel has changed so much since she first got here. Right now, she is playing with the kittens, a joyous feline steeplechase racing from room to room. I forget sometimes that she is not much more than a kitten herself...


----------



## cats n bags

_Meezers N Geezers...:giggles:

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## Cindi

Snoodle piles everywhere! It is obvious to me and anyone that ever read one of your cat posts that those are the luckiest cats on the planet. I have said many times that your house must be a wonderfully peaceful place for all of your kids to be so happy and so accepting of each other. I'm glad LV talked to you. If there is one person you have to believe it is her. She has been with you through all of this. Basil and Meezer pics please! Beezer pics??


----------



## boxermom

Not being a cat owner, I'm curious about the more traditional looking cats and the Meezers. Do they hang out separately or do they all mix? Are there little cliques? Any other of you lovely cat owners can tell me your experiences too. I just think they look so different that maybe their social habits are different.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Not being a cat owner, I'm curious about the more traditional looking cats and the Meezers. Do they hang out separately or do they all mix? Are there little cliques? Any other of you lovely cat owners can tell me your experiences too. I just think they look so different that maybe their social habits are different.



In my case, the Meezers have made my bedroom their little kingdom. There appears to be a waiting list to get membership and gain entry. The Birmans are founder members, as was Tommy. Eamonn is allowed in, as are the kittens. Simon adores Bear and both he and Foster accepted Basil immediately. I have to keep Norton away from them as he was the cause of the stress-weeing in my bed (theirs not mine lol ). The rest of the tribe don't go in there much. It took a long time for the Siamese to relax but I like to think this is the happiest and most settled they've ever been. I know it's the longest time they've ever been in one home.


----------



## buzzytoes

boxermom said:


> Not being a cat owner, I'm curious about the more traditional looking cats and the Meezers. Do they hang out separately or do they all mix? Are there little cliques? Any other of you lovely cat owners can tell me your experiences too. I just think they look so different that maybe their social habits are different.



I only have three kitties but they each have their own preferences. Diablo is usually by himself, where Darius is always snoodling with Teddy. Diablo will pick on Darius but not Teddy. But Teddy can get away with bathing both Darius and Diablo. They have their own strange little triangle. Not sure if it is because they are all males or it's just how cats are.


----------



## clevercat

Norton and Bear


and a little Grumpiness, perfect for Monday


----------



## clevercat

And something for Stinky's Mum


----------



## cats n bags

Murphy!!!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> And something for Stinky's Mum
> View attachment 2471420




Look at those eyes!  What a handsome boy!


----------



## dusty paws

hello gatos!


----------



## Cindi

Snoodles!!!!


----------



## boxermom

Murphy's paws folded together are sooo cute! Love the others too, including Grumpy.


----------



## clevercat

It's been a while since Miss Bean graced teh Purrs Forum with her pretty chocolate pointed naughtiness ...


----------



## buzzytoes

I love how she sits with her little feet so perfectly together. Hai Miz Bean!


----------



## Cindi

Such a gorgeous girl!


----------



## ladyash

clevercat said:


> It's been a while since Miss Bean graced teh Purrs Forum with her pretty chocolate pointed naughtiness ...
> View attachment 2472381
> 
> View attachment 2472383



Aw naughty? Just look at that sweet innocent face!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> It's been a while since Miss Bean graced teh Purrs Forum with her pretty chocolate pointed naughtiness ...
> View attachment 2472381
> 
> View attachment 2472383



hey Miss Bean! you are oh so fluffy and pretty


----------



## dusty paws

hai bean!


----------



## cats n bags

I all confoozled?  I tuned in to see nottiness and only see a saintly little cherub.  Where's Miss Bean?


----------



## jenny70

Such a beautiful girl!


----------



## Allykat723

I cannot imagine that gorgeous face getting those cute white mittens dirty....inconceivable


----------



## clevercat

Allykat723 said:


> I cannot imagine that gorgeous face getting those cute white mittens dirty....inconceivable


 
Hmmm. Elsewhere on this thread is the tale of the day Miss Bean did a happy dance through several bowls of veggie curry that were being cooled prior to being frozen. The tumeric in the curry stained those perfect white feeties a brassy yellow that lasted the best part of a week.


----------



## boxermom

^oh my! I know from experience that some of those spices do stain and are hard to remove. Not to mention that her toes were in the curry! She looks too sweet to do that.


----------



## Cindi

She is too much! As I have said many times, that's why they make them so cute! 








clevercat said:


> Hmmm. Elsewhere on this thread is the tale of the day Miss Bean did a happy dance through several bowls of veggie curry that were being cooled prior to being frozen. The tumeric in the curry stained those perfect white feeties a brassy yellow that lasted the best part of a week.


----------



## madamefifi

I love seeing pictures of all your lovely kittehs, CC! Your curry story reminds me of the time my Mathilda somehow knocked a bottle of sesame oil off the shelf and soaked herself in it. I mean SOAKED. She smelled like Chinese food for weeks! But her coat looked exceptionally soft and shiny--maybe that's why she did it.


----------



## gazoo

LOL - Sesame and curry, these kitties are so cosmopolitan!  

p.s. I hate trying to clean curry stains.


----------



## clevercat

Noes, Person. You may not do this thing called 'work'. I am on teh laptop myself and you noes can borrow.


----------



## clevercat

I'm.


Not.


Moving.


----------



## boxermom

^  I love this!


----------



## Cindi

I just love him!!!! I am having the same problem. Sabrina is between me and the keyboard so I have to type with an arm on either side of her. Makes work really SLOW! LOL


----------



## cats n bags

You.are.the.meanest.mom-in-the-world!!! 

What are you thinking...you can't steal Georgie's bun-warmer.  

It's cold out there and he's going to get chilled on his...on his....well...you know what is going to get frosty...


----------



## madamefifi

clevercat said:


> Noes, Person. You may not do this thing called 'work'. I am on teh laptop myself and you noes can borrow.
> View attachment 2474736




That face!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Ahahahaha I love how surprised he looks in that first photo.


----------



## jenny70

Too funny!!


----------



## clevercat

My neighbour collected Tommy's casket today. I just can't bring myself to go back there yet - I even postponed William and Clawed's neuter ops.
There was a little miracle this evening - I watched Missy give Willow a baff! I think she read Stinky's Mum's post about her being a saintly little cherub. This angelic behaviour can't last, can it? It's not even like Sandy Paws is due any time soon...


----------



## dusty paws

hugs clever, thinking of you.

glad to hear about the baff!


----------



## clevercat

Maia-Annabel overload!


----------



## Cindi

I can never get enough of her gorgeous face. :kiss:


----------



## boxermom

She's beautiful--I'd have her *catitude* too, if I was that pretty--blonde, blue eyes!


----------



## poopsie

I'm ready for my closeup Mr DeMille


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I'm ready for my closeup Mr DeMille



Lol she always is!


----------



## clevercat

Saturday night snoozes...
Mr Murphy, all snuggled up on the heated bed


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Saturday night snoozes...
> Mr Murphy, all snuggled up on the heated bed
> View attachment 2477729
> 
> View attachment 2477730
> 
> View attachment 2477731




How precious!  I want to reach thru the screen and rub his tummy!


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> How precious!  I want to reach thru the screen and rub his tummy!



But then you would have a hand shredded into itteh bitteh ribbons. The Murphster is a ' look but no touchie' boy


----------



## Cindi

I call them "fake belly rub" cats. Belly is the queen of this club.   He is adorable. He looks so happy and content.








clevercat said:


> But then you would have a hand shredded into itteh bitteh ribbons. The Murphster is a ' look but no touchie' boy


----------



## Jasmyn

Awww.....your babies are so cute, I wanna die!!!


----------



## clevercat

I swear those kittens read this thread and then plot ebilness.
I mentioned Missy's episode with the curry. Last night I put a big bowl of veggie chilli on the countertop, right at the back, away from everything and everyone (or so I thought), letting it cool before freezing it.
Beaker and Willow raced into the room, next thing I knew the chilli is EVERYWHERE! On my legs, all over the wall, the floor, all over Basil and his bedding...sigh
This morning my coffee was in the table for all of two minutes when the kittens knocked it to the floor.
As a final insult, George jumped up and yarked all over my laptop. Thank goodness it was closed at the time.
Just another peaceful weekend at Butterbean Towers.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> But then you would have a hand shredded into itteh bitteh ribbons. The Murphster is a ' look but no touchie' boy




Lol, as I was typing my comment I thought I remembered you saying once before he wouldn't appreciate a belly rub!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I swear those kittens read this thread and then plot ebilness.
> I mentioned Missy's episode with the curry. Last night I put a big bowl of veggie chilli on the countertop, right at the back, away from everything and everyone (or so I thought), letting it cool before freezing it.
> Beaker and Willow raced into the room, next thing I knew the chilli is EVERYWHERE! On my legs, all over the wall, the floor, all over Basil and his bedding...sigh
> This morning my coffee was in the table for all of two minutes when the kittens knocked it to the floor.
> As a final insult, George jumped up and yarked all over my laptop. Thank goodness it was closed at the time.
> Just another peaceful weekend at Butterbean Towers.





:giggles:


----------



## clevercat

I will post a photo of my purple Bal sometime. It's been hanging off a door handle, out of the reach of naughty paws. Wrong! Just discovered huuuuuuugggge scratches and a selection of tiny toof marks all over the base. Little stinkers.


----------



## dusty paws

but clever i'm sure they will say it's a one of a kind now.


----------



## oggers86

This thread serves a good reminder that we will need to kitten proof the house before bringing our new baby home!


----------



## clevercat

The lovely person who sculpted Solomon for me is also going to create a sculpture of Tommy. I sent a shedload of photos over this morning and promptly got a response asking, "how do you get them to get on so well! They all look so happy!" I am not even thinking anymore that this is a stressful household. Right now, Beaker is asleep in my lap and everyone else is snoozing - Amen and Angel are sleeping with paws interlocked...le sigh.


----------



## clevercat

And here she is - Miss Beaker-Jane


----------



## poopsie

Oh I just want to kiss that widdle pink nose!


----------



## cats n bags

d'Beaks is looking pretty pensive there...Is she plotting world domination or whether you have cookies and milk in the kitchen?


----------



## Cindi

Such a sleepy girl all comfy on her mom's lap. She is beyond adorable.


----------



## jenny70

Adorable!


----------



## buzzytoes

How does she manage to look so innocent? We know that is not the truth!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> How does she manage to look so innocent? We know that is not the truth!



Lol she is being mentored by Miss Bean. And we all know how innocent SHE is, don't we?


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> Lol she is being mentored by Miss Bean. And we all know how innocent SHE is, don't we?



 The experts are always telling women to get mentors--she's just taking expert advice!

p.s. someone mentioned kitty-proofing a home. Is that even possible? It seems they can jump into trouble anywhere no matter what you do. Especially to damage the nice bags.


----------



## clevercat

So Bear is reaching the end of his journey...I am going to have to make the decision within the next week, I would think. He's not in any pain, but I can just tell he is coming to the end. He has been adored from the moment I first saw him in the office of the rescue centre four years ago.


----------



## oggers86

boxermom said:


> The experts are always telling women to get mentors--she's just taking expert advice!
> 
> p.s. someone mentioned kitty-proofing a home. Is that even possible? It seems they can jump into trouble anywhere no matter what you do. Especially to damage the nice bags.



Thats why my bags will be shut away where no kittens can reach! It is just a matter of blocking off small holes they can get into, protecting wires and making sure they cant do any damage to anything you deem important.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> So Bear is reaching the end of his journey...I am going to have to make the decision within the next week, I would think. He's not in any pain, but I can just tell he is coming to the end. He has been adored from the moment I first saw him in the office of the rescue centre four years ago.



:cry:


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> :cry:



I know, gazoo. Just waiting for LV to call me. I am going to ask her to do a home visit, so Bear can leave peacefully without the stress of travelling to the surgery and the added worry of not being in familiar surroundings - with his blindness, it's really important to me that I make this as easy (if that's the word) as possible for my boy. I believe he may yet have another week, maybe two - I'm preparing everything now so I can let him enjoy the time he has left.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> I know, gazoo. Just waiting for LV to call me. I am going to ask her to do a home visit, so Bear can leave peacefully without the stress of travelling to the surgery and the added worry of not being in familiar surroundings - with his blindness, it's really important to me that I make this as easy (if that's the word) as possible for my boy. I believe he may yet have another week, maybe two - I'm preparing everything now so I can let him enjoy the time he has left.



Your grace and thoughtfulness is inspiring, Clever.  Bear... well I can't even think too much about what you're having to plan here.  I loved him too the minute I saw his photo and read his story here.  Big hugs and please keep us posted.


----------



## cats n bags

I'm sorry to hear about Bear.  I know "the rules" say they can't live forever, but that still stinks.  I hope you can all enjoy what time he has left surrounded with love and snoodle piles.



for Bear-->


----------



## boxermom

I'm so sorry about Bear. Yet it warms my heart to know that the end of his life is in the best home for him.

Several of our dogs obviously had sad lives before they came to us, but we tried to make their last years the best possible, which they deserved. You do that for all the animals that cross your path, clever.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I'm so sorry about Bear. Yet it warms my heart to know that the end of his life is in the best home for him.
> 
> Several of our dogs obviously had sad lives before they came to us, but we tried to make their last years the best possible, which they deserved. You do that for all the animals that cross your path, clever.


 
Thank you, boxermom. LV just called - she said she doesn't want me to feel she is rushing when she does this, so will come over after work one evening to send Bear to the Bridge. I'm so lucky she is our vet. So - for now we'll carry on, Bear will be spoiled to bits and cherished during his remaining time. I can't bring myself to think about after...


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> So Bear is reaching the end of his journey...I am going to have to make the decision within the next week, I would think. He's not in any pain, but I can just tell he is coming to the end. He has been adored from the moment I first saw him in the office of the rescue centre four years ago.



I am going to have the discussion with DH tonight about Darius. He can no longer eat hard food, and just this morning all he could do was take a few licks and tiny bites of his soft food. He is normal for the most part, but it is not fair to let him slowly starve to death, and at 19 with a cancerous nose he doesn't really have many options. Like you, I will have it done at home so that he will be comfortable. I wish the old ones were easier to let go but it doesn't feel like it will be.


----------



## poopsie

I am so sorry that Bear's time is coming.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> I am going to have the discussion with DH tonight about Darius. He can no longer eat hard food, and just this morning all he could do was take a few licks and tiny bites of his soft food. He is normal for the most part, but it is not fair to let him slowly starve to death, and at 19 with a cancerous nose he doesn't really have many options. Like you, I will have it done at home so that he will be comfortable. I wish the old ones were easier to let go but it doesn't feel like it will be.


 
Five days, five weeks, five years - fifteen years. Doesn't matter how long they're with you, they sneak in and take a big chunk of your heart when they leave. Big hugs, buzzy - and gentle cuddles for Darius. He has had the best possible life with you and your DH.


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> Five days, five weeks, five years - fifteen years. Doesn't matter how long they're with you, they sneak in and take a big chunk of your heart when they leave. Big hugs, buzzy - and gentle cuddles for Darius. He has had the best possible life with you and your DH.



How true about the length of time. My soul mate, Sam, was with us for only 21 months. Yet every day with him was a gift. No one would adopt him because he'd had a cancerous tumor. They missed out on a fabulous companion. We were the lucky ones to have him .When he died, an in-law said *he was just a dog* when she saw how upset I was. Haven't spoken to her since. Give me animals any day over many humans.

I'm sure you feel that way about your feline family. They get into your heart and never really leave.


----------



## stylemechanel

I am sorry about bear clevercat. I hope the next few days or weeks will be filled with lots of snuggling and kisses - both ways. My heart will be thinking about you.


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry about Bear. It's true about time. It is never long enough. It's nice that Bear has had a wonderful like with you. One full of love. A cat can't ask for more than that. Actually a person can't ask for more than that. I hope the time he has left is filled with only good things and that his passing is peaceful. I will be thinking about you and baby Bear.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you all.
He is asleep at the moment - next to me and purring, even as he sleeps.
I have been carrying him to bed where he sleeps on the pillow by my head. I put a bowl of water on the cabinet next to the bed and he was purring as he drank 
Here he is right now.


----------



## Cindi

He is such a happy boy. He know just how much he is loved.


----------



## A88ey_ann

clevercat said:


> So Bear is reaching the end of his journey...I am going to have to make the decision within the next week, I would think. He's not in any pain, but I can just tell he is coming to the end. He has been adored from the moment I first saw him in the office of the rescue centre four years ago.




Thinking of you dear clever. xx

Sending you and your babies, especially Bear, lots of love xx


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Thank you all.
> He is asleep at the moment - next to me and purring, even as he sleeps.
> I have been carrying him to bed where he sleeps on the pillow by my head. I put a bowl of water on the cabinet next to the bed and he was purring as he drank
> Here he is right now.
> View attachment 2483766


----------



## boxermom

We should all be so lucky to reach this time surrounded by so much love.


----------



## poopsie

Amen to that!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Thank you all.
> He is asleep at the moment - next to me and purring, even as he sleeps.
> I have been carrying him to bed where he sleeps on the pillow by my head. I put a bowl of water on the cabinet next to the bed and he was purring as he drank
> Here he is right now.
> View attachment 2483766




Hugs for you and Bear.


----------



## dusty paws

awww clever he looks so peaceful. give him a hug for me.


----------



## clevercat

The appointment is booked, LV will come over on Monday night. We have the weekend, and I am so lucky to be working from home next week. Just arrived back home now  and Bear is purring his little heart out. He had a small poopy accident where he missed the tray, but Norton pointed out he had done the same thing to his tray (apparently deliberately to make Bear feel better...)..
I think I am coping but it was all I could do not to slap Ebil Minion when I braved the surgery to get Bear some AD. Bad luck she was on reception today...


----------



## Cindi

Ignore the EM. Some people are just miserable and shouldn't be working around animals at all. I hope your weekend is peaceful. Make lots of good memories. I will be thinking of you and Bear on Monday.
Have a safe trip to The Bridge sweet Bear. You are very much loved and will be missed.


----------



## poopsie

oh man.............................:cry:


----------



## clevercat

Well, he's eaten more this evening than he has all week. I'd forgotten how much he loves AD - 1/2 a tin has gone  and a small bowl of cooked chicken. I'll run out tomorrow for some tuna, his other favourite. He's taken himself off to the cat tree and is asleep...I am praying this is the way he slips away on Monday. Peacefully, with a full tummy, surrounded with love and with his family around him.


----------



## boxermom

Bear has had the best life with you, clever. I'm crying as I think about him. It never ever gets easier, but I'm glad it will be at home where he's known so much love.


----------



## cats n bags

boxermom said:


> Bear has had the best life with you, clever. I'm crying as I think about him. It never ever gets easier, but I'm glad it will be at home where he's known so much love.



Thank you for saying the words I could not find.  :cry:


----------



## jenny70

boxermom said:


> Bear has had the best life with you, clever. I'm crying as I think about him. It never ever gets easier, but I'm glad it will be at home where he's known so much love.




Yes, this exactly.


----------



## clevercat

Here he is this evening - I am amazed that not only did Basil get up onto the sofa to be with Bear, he climbed into my lap for the first time ever. 
Like Cindi said, making lots of happy-sad memories this weekend...


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Here he is this evening - I am amazed that not only did Basil get up onto the sofa to be with Bear, he climbed into my lap for the first time ever.
> Like Cindi said, making lots of happy-sad memories this weekend...
> View attachment 2485016




Love!


----------



## Cindi

Basil loves his brother. They are so sweet. Bear looks so happy and loved.


----------



## pixiejenna

I'm so sorry to hear about Bear *hugs* he looks very loved by all in the family. My thoughts are out to you, your family, and furbabies.


----------



## boxermom

Oh, that picture of Basil and Bear!  Animals have a special intuition.


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> The appointment is booked, LV will come over on Monday night. We have the weekend, and I am so lucky to be working from home next week. Just arrived back home now  and Bear is purring his little heart out. He had a small poopy accident where he missed the tray, but Norton pointed out he had done the same thing to his tray (apparently deliberately to make Bear feel better...)..
> I think I am coping but it was all I could do not to slap Ebil Minion when I braved the surgery to get Bear some AD. Bad luck she was on reception today...



Take this Ebil Minion 

Clevercat, I don't know how you do it but I am in awe of you. Bear, and all the others currently and in the future and amazing lucky to be loved by you.


----------



## poopsie

boxermom said:


> Oh, that picture of Basil and Bear!  Animals have a special intuition.





Yep----  it is as if they know. I have always held that animals are so much smarter emotionally than humans will ever be


----------



## clevercat

I kind of wish this weekend could just go on. Bear is eating again, all his favourites - tuna, ham, AD and he is purring non-stop. I keep thinking of something Cindi says, that better to let an animal go a couple of days too early, rather than a few days too late. I know there is not going to be a significant change in Bear's health - he isn't ill, he is just reaching the end of this journey and as heartbroken as I will be, better to let him leave before he suffers. For today, he is one happy little chappie.


----------



## clevercat

And right now, sitting by the window with Bear next to me, a rainbow has appeared.


----------



## Cindi

How wonderful! I know this weekend is terribly hard on you and there will be a million times you second guess yourself. Don't. You know what is right for your babies and you don't want to wait and HAVE to let him go because he is suffering. Better to choose the time and the place and be able to prepare (as much as is possible). ((((HUGS))))
I have been here and I know how hard it is. Hang in there. 








clevercat said:


> And right now, sitting by the window with Bear next to me, a rainbow has appeared.


----------



## boxermom

I believe the rainbow is a sign that you are doing everything right this weekend with Bear.


----------



## pixiejenna

boxermom said:


> I believe the rainbow is a sign that you are doing everything right this weekend with Bear.




IA it's a sign your doing the right thing.


----------



## clevercat

Bear is having a wonderful final day. He was strong enough to get to the kitchen by himself this morning, where he had breakfast with the family - then a little later, a separate breakfast of ham and AD as he cuddled on the sofa.
Norton, Clawed and William (of course) have been keeping him company.


----------



## Cindi

I'm so happy he is feeling well enough to enjoy his final day. I hope when my final day comes I can spend it in a snoodle pile of kitties. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## boxermom

Thinking peaceful thoughts for all of you and especially Bear.

Is William everyone's best friend? He seems to be quite happy when you describe him.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom, William is a cuddlebug. If someone is sleeping, he will join them 
More photos
Georgie is none too pleased that Missy is sharing the cat tree


Phil, gazing in awe at his strange, unnatural beauty


Bear and William (again)


----------



## poopsie

Love the photo of Phil!!!!


----------



## dusty paws

georgie!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Hahahaha love Phil checking himself out in the mirror!


----------



## gazoo

I feel so happy for Bear.  What a blessing that he is home and having such love and treats.

Georgie pics always crack me up.  What an expressive face!

Thinking of you this weekend, Clever.  Big hugs as Bear's story unfolds..


----------



## stylemechanel

Hi Clevercat, somewhere out there is a identical twin to Phil and he belongs with me. I love the photo.

I'll be thinking about you and bear tomorrow. 

Many hugs clevercat, many hugs


----------



## cats n bags




----------



## jenny70

Thinking of you today.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you - I am second guessing myself like crazy. Bear's done so WELL over the past few days. Then I look at him and he's dropped so much weight in the last week, I know it's a matter of time before he suffers and I will not let that happen. He slept on my pillow last night (hard to believe it was for the last time), cuddled up to the Meezers - today he has made his way around all his favourite haunts, up on the TV cabinet, in the cat tree by the window, places he hasn't been in months...like he is saying goodbye. He's had more treats and  - again - all his favourite food...I wish, well, you all know what I wish. LV will be here (barring any emergencies) after 7pm. I'm working from home, but finishing up early today so I can spend more time with him.


----------



## boxermom

thinking of you and Bear today.  many hugs being sent to you.


----------



## Cindi

Don't second guess. There will never be a time you will feel 100% sure it is the right time until something horrible happens and it has to be done. You are doing the right thing. I have been thinking of you all weekend and especially today. We are all there with you in spirit. ((((HUGS)))) Prayers for a peaceful journey to The Bridge for sweet Bear.


----------



## buzzytoes

Thinking of you and the snoodling army today.


----------



## A88ey_ann

Thinking of you and Bear xx


----------



## Cindi

It is after 7:00 there. I am crying and watching the sky for a rainbow here. :cry:


----------



## madamefifi

Oh, Clever...you are so brave. I totally understand the second-guessing, it was so hard for me to let Zuul go this past summer even though I knew her tumor was interfering with her eating and that she faced slow starvation if I didn't act. Thank God my DH intervened, I would have vacillated forever. 

Wishing you and Bear a peaceful ending. (((Hugs)))


----------



## clevercat

I have the best vet in the world. She stayed over two hours, and made everything so much more - easier isn't the right word but you'll understand what I mean. Bear left peacefully. Murphy came over to sit by him, I held him as he left, LV had kittens in her lap as she sat next to him. He was surrounded by love...if death can be lovely, then his was the best way to leave. I will miss him terribly, but so thankful I had over four years with him.


----------



## poopsie

Oh Bear


----------



## clevercat

Just told my Dad and he cried  Bear loved him so of course was his favourite.


----------



## Candice0985

sleep peacefully Bear, we will all miss you. you were so loved little man xoxo


----------



## cats n bags

It is much too dusty in here to type words...


----------



## gazoo

Missing Bear.  I'm sorry Clever.  Thank you though for everything you did for him and the beautiful photos and moments of his life you shared with us.  :cry:


----------



## boxermom

Now I'm crying at your incredible word picture of how it went. Your vet is one in a million.

Bear, you are loved by more people and animals than you realize. Thank you for being in clever's life (and mine).


----------



## Cindi

Thank you so much for sharing Bear with us. I am happy to hear his trip to The Bridge was peaceful. I will miss him. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## dusty paws

lots of love to you clever, LV, and your other loveys.


----------



## clevercat

The last photos of Bear. He was SO happy yesterday, spent hours purring in away in my lap or by my side...




William has barely left my side today.


----------



## Cindi

Sweet dreams Bear. Until you meet again.


----------



## Candice0985

bear had a great last 4 years with you Clever, he knew he was loved!

I think William is very emotionally sensitive, he wants to make sure you are alright


----------



## renza

I'm so sorry for your loss clevercat.


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> bear had a great last 4 years with you Clever, he knew he was loved!
> 
> I think William is very emotionally sensitive, he wants to make sure you are alright



I thought of this post, as Wills hasn't left my side since Bear passed. I've been sitting on the sofa, next to the spot Bear used to sleep and William has been a constant cuddlebug right next to me. Not, it turns out, because he is emotionally sensitive, but because he is a sneaky little toad who took advantage of the fact I hadn't switched off Bear's heat pad and has been toasting his paws ever since...'the warmest, most comfortable place in teh house gramma! And it's mine all mine!!!!'


----------



## dmbfiredancer

Clever, I'm just stopping by to give you some huge hugs! I know how hard it is to let a pet go, and I'm just really happy that Bear was able to learn how wonderful life could be, and live out his last years in a loving home where he was cared for. You make a wonderful home for your furry friends, and you're stronger than most people for being able to take in (and let go of) so many animals. 

William is such a stinker! Pretending to be so emotionally sensitive, when really he was just scoping out the best spot in the place. He's a trickster, that one! 

Please say hi to Basil!Basil!Basil! and Georgie Porgie for me, and give them some scratches.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I thought of this post, as Wills hasn't left my side since Bear passed. I've been sitting on the sofa, next to the spot Bear used to sleep and William has been a constant cuddlebug right next to me. Not, it turns out, because he is emotionally sensitive, but because he is a sneaky little toad who took advantage of the fact I hadn't switched off Bear's heat pad and has been toasting his paws ever since...'the warmest, most comfortable place in teh house gramma! And it's mine all mine!!!!'



But Gramma!  Iz just a wee little delicate kittin, and I would abslutely freeze my tiny widdle toe beans if'n you unplug the warmz.  Don't eben think about unpluggin the warmz or I will tell eberyone on purrs forum you are meeniest gramma in whole worldz makin' wee bebe kittins freeze dey widdle toe beans.   

p.s.  I gots hungries now.  Kin you git some cookies an milk for my starvin widdle tummy tum tum?  An' while you up, kin you warm the chill off milkz?


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I thought of this post, as Wills hasn't left my side since Bear passed. I've been sitting on the sofa, next to the spot Bear used to sleep and William has been a constant cuddlebug right next to me. Not, it turns out, because he is emotionally sensitive, but because he is a sneaky little toad who took advantage of the fact I hadn't switched off Bear's heat pad and has been toasting his paws ever since...'the warmest, most comfortable place in teh house gramma! And it's mine all mine!!!!'



haha I think it's a bit of both  he definitely loves his Gramma and knows you need the cuddles right now but the heating pad makes it all oh so toasty and warm on his buns!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Wills you are such a clever little man!


----------



## boxermom

William--haha!  He will get his way with Gramma. He sounds so full of purrsonality.


----------



## clevercat

Meanwhile, Basil and Gerbil have become inseparable buddies


----------



## Cindi

I swear I love every one of your fur babies! So sweet to see the various snoodle piles. Little William is such a smart little boy. Gramma and warm toes. Who can ask for more?


----------



## clevercat

Missy and Phillip (ah hopes mah cooties shots are ups to dates, Mama)...


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Missy and Phillip (ah hopes mah cooties shots are ups to dates, Mama)...
> View attachment 2492911
> 
> View attachment 2492913




So sweet!  I love her little crossed paws in the 2nd picture.


----------



## Cindi

She loves Phillip. She might pretend but it is easy to see.


----------



## clevercat

^^^ Yup, a few hours on and they're still entwined. Love's young dream, lol.


----------



## poopsie

My cats will NOT snoodle!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> But Gramma!  Iz just a wee little delicate kittin, and I would abslutely freeze my tiny widdle toe beans if'n you unplug the warmz.  Don't eben think about unpluggin the warmz or I will tell eberyone on purrs forum you are meeniest gramma in whole worldz makin' wee bebe kittins freeze dey widdle toe beans.
> 
> p.s.  I gots hungries now.  Kin you git some cookies an milk for my starvin widdle tummy tum tum?  An' while you up, kin you warm the chill off milkz?



Lol - This sums him up perfectly! Wills is the best ever example of an iron claw in a velvet paw. Apparently he was an Emperor of some sort in a previous life...


----------



## buzzytoes

poopsie2 said:


> My cats will NOT snoodle!



Only two of mine do. The third is left out in the cold but I guess that is how he prefers it! I don't think anyone can top Clever's brood of snoodlers though.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Only two of mine do. The third is left out in the cold but I guess that is how he prefers it! I don't think anyone can top Clever's brood of snoodlers though.



How's Darius doing, buzzy?


----------



## clevercat

Georgie photo bombing Wills.




William is not impressed. Ppfffttt!


----------



## boxermom

I love the little white spot between William's eyes. He's so cute.


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> How's Darius doing, buzzy?



He's hanging in there. I think DH is looking at him in a little more serious light now but still is not convinced he needs to be let go. He is at least getting food in him so that is helpful.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> He's hanging in there. I think DH is looking at him in a little more serious light now but still is not convinced he needs to be let go. He is at least getting food in him so that is helpful.



Glad he's hanging in there but ugh, feel for you and DH. Have you tried AD food mixed with warm water? I know Darius is eating but this is packed full of everything he needs and can be drunk if he is struggling with solid food...big hugs.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I love the little white spot between William's eyes. He's so cute.



He is a stinker. Last night, I wasn't paying him as much attention as he wanted so he sat in my lap and sneezed in my face. Kittin boogers are gross.


----------



## poopsie

Better that end than the other


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Better that end than the other



Yup. This morning I have been dismantling Bear's cat tree. Found a selection of poops he had tucked into the corner of one of the caves.


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Glad he's hanging in there but ugh, feel for you and DH. Have you tried AD food mixed with warm water? I know Darius is eating but this is packed full of everything he needs and can be drunk if he is struggling with solid food...big hugs.



I got him the kidney (forget which letters they are - KD?) food from the vet and he wants no part of it. I don't know why but he always tilts his head to the side when he eats so even getting water is an issue cuz he sticks his nose right in it!


----------



## Cindi

Has he always tilted his head when he eats?? Sabrina started to do that and to lose weight. Turns out it was a bad tooth. After it was pulled she started to eat normally again and has put on some weight. I hope he is feeling better soon.








buzzytoes said:


> I got him the kidney (forget which letters they are - KD?) food from the vet and he wants no part of it. I don't know why but he always tilts his head to the side when he eats so even getting water is an issue cuz he sticks his nose right in it!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> I got him the kidney (forget which letters they are - KD?) food from the vet and he wants no part of it. I don't know why but he always tilts his head to the side when he eats so even getting water is an issue cuz he sticks his nose right in it!



Because of the tumour, I suppose...poor little guy. What about a floor based water fountain? I picked one up from amazon for around £40 - it might help him drink. I hate so much that they grow old before we do - you'd do anything though, to keep them comfortable and happy...


----------



## clevercat

Another selfie from Beaker...


And just general cuteness


----------



## buzzytoes

Cindi said:


> Has he always tilted his head when he eats?? Sabrina started to do that and to lose weight. Turns out it was a bad tooth. After it was pulled she started to eat normally again and has put on some weight. I hope he is feeling better soon.



I assume it's because of the tumor like Clever mentioned. His nose is kind of mashed over to the side of his face now and he tilts on the side the tumor is on. I assume it somehow must put pressure on it when he leans over? It makes his eye water on the side where the tumor is. He's got bad teeth too but that is a different tilt for him. I might check into the water fountain and see if I can put it somewhere that the dogs can't get to it.


----------



## boxermom

Beaker is such a beautiful tortie! All of Angel's kittens are cute as can be.


----------



## dusty paws

beaker you are lovely!


----------



## poopsie

Beaker is a beauty!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Beaker is a beauty!


 
I think she is realising that - she is a real 'chocolate box' kitteh.
LV said Beaker is her favourite cat...Missy was furious, as you can imagine.


----------



## clevercat

Angel is not keen on Mondays...
You darn kids! Keeps teh noise down, I'm tryin' to naps!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Angel is not keen on Mondays...
> You darn kids! Keeps teh noise down, I'm tryin' to naps!
> View attachment 2497627




Haha too funny!


----------



## clevercat

I turned down a request to adopt a badly beaten up (by other cats) four year old black stray today. Now I feel bad but I just can't cope at the moment with any more potential problems...after all the recent heartbreak, it's like everyone has taken a deep breath and my home feels tranquil and calm again. I don't want to jeopardise that. There are small snoodle piles dotted around the lounge and bedroom, and the sound of snoring and purring surrounds me. Also, the sound of tooting from Clawed but that's another story...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I turned down a request to adopt a badly beaten up (by other cats) four year old black stray today. Now I feel bad but I just can't cope at the moment with any more potential problems...after all the recent heartbreak, it's like everyone has taken a deep breath and my home feels tranquil and calm again. I don't want to jeopardise that. There are small snoodle piles dotted around the lounge and bedroom, and the sound of snoring and purring surrounds me. Also, the sound of tooting from Clawed but that's another story...



I'm sorry the other kitty got hurt so badly, but I think you are doing the right thing for everyone by turning down the charity.  You and your clowder need some time to heal from all that has been going on.  The last thing the other kitty needs is coming into a large group of cats if he was already traumatized by cats.

(((hugs))) for you and healing mojo for the stray.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I turned down a request to adopt a badly beaten up (by other cats) four year old black stray today. Now I feel bad but I just can't cope at the moment with any more potential problems...after all the recent heartbreak, it's like everyone has taken a deep breath and my home feels tranquil and calm again. I don't want to jeopardise that. There are small snoodle piles dotted around the lounge and bedroom, and the sound of snoring and purring surrounds me. Also, the sound of tooting from Clawed but that's another story...



you have already helped so many babies that needed your sanctuary, as much as you would love to help every cat out there I think it is wise to look after your family first, make sure everyone is happy and content.

btw Angel looks great!!! such a pretty girl  she's filled out a little bit since she's joined casa Clever

and Beaker is just the cutest little tortie!!!


----------



## Cindi

Oh Angel, you and I have the same Monday Face. 


You are definitely doing the right thing, Clever. It is nice when everything is calm and peaceful. You have been through enough. Right now you just need to enjoy the snoodles and purrs. I'm sure they will find a place for the black kitty and as Cats N Bags said your group might not be the best place for a traumatized kitty. A place with only 1-2 cats or none would probably be better.


----------



## boxermom

I will echo the others, clever. You are smart to let things be for the time being. You and the cats deserve that. Let others step up and share the work of fostering.

Dh recently became aware that he's burned out with a volunteer group he's worked with for several years. It was keeping him up at night and stressing him so much. Time to pull back and let others do some of the work. It's so easy to always ask the person who already is doing the most work.


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> you have already helped so many babies that needed your sanctuary, as much as you would love to help every cat out there I think it is wise to look after your family first, make sure everyone is happy and content.
> 
> btw Angel looks great!!! such a pretty girl  she's filled out a little bit since she's joined casa Clever
> 
> and Beaker is just the cutest little tortie!!!



Lol Angel is a really 'solid' little girl these days...so calm, happy and full of purrs.
boxermom - I can completely relate to your DH burning out. Right now, I can't see a time I'll take anyone else in, even temporarily. We need the rest of the year at least, I think - just to let things settle down. Well, as much as they can with five kittens charging around like mad things...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Lol Angel is a really 'solid' little girl these days...so calm, happy and full of purrs.
> boxermom - I can completely relate to your DH burning out. Right now, I can't see a time I'll take anyone else in, even temporarily. We need the rest of the year at least, I think - just to let things settle down. Well, as much as they can with five kittens charging around like mad things...



this is great to hear about Angel, she looks fantastic! and it is so happy to hear she is a content and happy girl 

such a good idea to focus on your family. especially with the 5 kittehs zooming around it must be the funniest thing! I can imagine the laughs they must cause but also the messes they must produce!!!


----------



## clevercat

It's been a while since Monsters visited Butterbean Towers, but they obviously snuck in when I was busy...switched my pretty floor lights on this evening and *nothing*. Mainly because the wire had been bitten in two. The Birmans have been snoodling with Team Meezer all day, and the kittins assure me they are completely mystified by this unfortunate turn of events. 
In other news, Gerbs is grieving, I think. He loved Tommy and Bear. I was horrified this morning to see he has big scabby lumps along his back again - something that he hasn't suffered from since Sol passed. I've upped his steroids and praying this does not mean yet another trip to LV...soothing thoughts needed please.


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> It's been a while since Monsters visited Butterbean Towers, but they obviously snuck in when I was busy...switched my pretty floor lights on this evening and *nothing*. Mainly because the wire had been bitten in two. The Birmans have been snoodling with Team Meezer all day, and the kittins assure me they are completely mystified by this unfortunate turn of events.
> In other news, Gerbs is grieving, I think. He loved Tommy and Bear. I was horrified this morning to see he has big scabby lumps along his back again - something that he hasn't suffered from since Sol passed. I've upped his steroids and praying this does not mean yet another trip to LV...soothing thoughts needed please.



Hello clevercat, I am so sorry to about Gerb's lumps. Grief affects everyone - even our furbabies. I am sending many good thoughts and hugs - and of course cuddles for Gerbs.


----------



## clevercat

stylemechanel said:


> Hello clevercat, I am so sorry to about Gerb's lumps. Grief affects everyone - even our furbabies. I am sending many good thoughts and hugs - and of course cuddles for Gerbs.



Thank you, stylemechanel. Just very fraught and hacked off with everything this evening. I needed the {{{ hug }}}. Thank you!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Thank you, stylemechanel. Just very fraught and hacked off with everything this evening. I needed the {{{ hug }}}. Thank you!


----------



## Cindi

Poor baby. Animals grieve he same as people do. Hopefully one of your other babies will let him cuddle and make him feel better. It will pass and Gerbil will be back to normal soon. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## dusty paws

thinking of you and the furbabies clever.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you - he is better this morning in that he is eating well and not tearing at his fur. His poor back, though, it was raw last night. I'd post a photo but it's too graphic (and I don't want to embarrass him). Today it's looking less pink and sore. I'm going to give it two more days of increased steroids before I think about taking him to LV. Poor little guy, he has lots of snoodle buddies but losing his two besties so close together...I'm struggling with it myself so making extra big fusses of him and sneaking extra snacks.


----------



## clevercat

O foolish Person. Don't you knoes kittehs don't like popped chips?


I only do this to humour you...
	

		
			
		

		
	



But this...this...this is DELISHUS!


MOAR!


----------



## Cindi

That is the best face ever!    Great way to start my morning.


----------



## clevercat

An upside down Willow photo bombs Miss Beaker-Jane


----------



## clevercat

Ohemcheese LOOK!
Angel, giving Basil a baff!


And nap time...


----------



## jenny70

Love it!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Basil! Basil! Basil! doesn't look too thrilled with the bath. HA!! 

I  Georgie Porgie's face forever. 

I also love the photobombs. Never a dull moment at Clever's house!


----------



## poopsie

bwahahahahaha 

Those are GREAT!!!!!


----------



## Candice0985

LOL those are too funny! love willow upside down  Georgie's face is too funny as well. such cuties!

I really hope Gerbs feels better soon, I hate seeing animals grieve and not be able to help them


----------



## boxermom

Those photos are priceless! Who would ever think that Angel would give anyone a baff??? She's the original Miss Independent.

Hugs for Gerbil. Animals do grieve. They're way more sensitive to events than most of us give them credit for. I'm sure he'll be fine soon with your excellent care and love.  

Warm hugs from icy North Carolina!


----------



## clevercat

The beautiful Olivia-Skye hasn't featured much lately...
	

		
			
		

		
	







Looking at this pitcher ob innocence, it's hard to believe she had only just slapped Basil into next week for daring to think he could sit next to her...just like her sister.


----------



## boxermom

Haha^ Miss Olivia chooses her companions carefully. She certainly is a beauty.


----------



## clevercat

Ugh. Clawed and Wills have teh conjunctivitis and sniffles. I've given them drops and antibiotics and nearly lost my fingers in the process - they turned into wild feral beasties the moment I approached them bearing their strawberry flavoured meds...sigh. It never ends. Gerbil is not quite himself - he doesn't want to snoodle and is spending all his time on the windowsill, soaking up the warmth from the radiator. He's eating at least, and his poor little back is starting to heal over (still looks dreadful). I just have to let him have time to grieve...


----------



## clevercat

Anyway, here is William. He has a fort of his own and nobody is allowed in...he sits proudly in the entrance, keeping teh intruders at bay...


----------



## Cindi

My Boo cat has a URI. He is also not at all happy with the eye ointment. If only they could understand it is going to make them feel better. I hope your babies clear up quickly.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Anyway, here is William. He has a fort of his own and nobody is allowed in...he sits proudly in the entrance, keeping teh intruders at bay...
> View attachment 2502605
> 
> View attachment 2502606
> 
> View attachment 2502608




Aww, that is so cute!


----------



## Candice0985

awww feel better soon Clawd and William!
that is too cute, Wills says "I swears you comes near me and I will sneezers on you! dis is my forts!"


----------



## boxermom

Ugh--it's always something, isn't it?  I know we are so grateful when we have a month without something going wrong with Sabo and he's just one dog. With a variety of cats and kittens, something must always be going on. Hope they heal up quickly. And hugs for Gerbs that he feels better about losing Bear.


----------



## poopsie

awwwwwww.......lookit those little mini mittens!


----------



## clevercat

Lookit teh bebe teefs, Aunty poopsie!


William, talking in his sleep.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

So happy to see Gerbs come out of his isolation and start up snoodling again...


----------



## clevercat

And looking after the little invalid. Poor Clawed is really suffering with this URI...baff time from Gerbil is just what teh Doctor ordered


----------



## Candice0985

awww Hi Gerbs! so sweet of him to take care of Clawd  William's little Teefs are so cute! 

one of my favorite things about my little one Lady is that she chatters a lot and whenever she talks I have full view of her bottom teeth...its so cute lol!!


----------



## boxermom

These photos are what I needed this morning.

Do kittens have kitty teeth like puppies, where they eventually fall out and get grown-up teeth? They look very sharp. Glad Gerbs is doing better.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> These photos are what I needed this morning.
> 
> Do kittens have kitty teeth like puppies, where they eventually fall out and get grown-up teeth? They look very sharp. Glad Gerbs is doing better.


 
Here is a boxermom, in case you need one.
Yes, they have kittin teeth - and you're right, they're _sharp_! Trying to get drops and the antibiotics into him and Clawed, I have been scratched up, bitten, sneezed on...

How is Sabo doing? Please give him a Valentine smoochie from me


----------



## buzzytoes

Snoodle piles make my heart happy.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> And looking after the little invalid. Poor Clawed is really suffering with this URI...baff time from Gerbil is just what teh Doctor ordered
> View attachment 2503763



Maybe Uncle Gerbil needed to have someone to take care of, and now he has little Clawed to love on.


----------



## clevercat

^^^ Here you go then - MOAR!
Synchronised snoodles from Gerbil and Basil


Barely enough room to contain the loooovvvvveee


Happy Valentine's Day from Butterbean Towers!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Maybe Uncle Gerbil needed to have someone to take care of, and now he has little Clawed to love on.


 
You might be right - paging Dr Gerbil (again)...


----------



## Cindi

Awwwwwww. Gerbs and Basil look so content. Snoodle piles are my favorite.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> My Boo cat has a URI. He is also not at all happy with the eye ointment. If only they could understand it is going to make them feel better. I hope your babies clear up quickly.



How is Boo doing?


----------



## Cindi

He seems a little better. The vet gave him a shot of ABs so I think that worked pretty quickly. He is sneezing less and his eyes look better. Thanks for asking. 








clevercat said:


> How is Boo doing?


----------



## boxermom

Thanks for taking time to post all the photos--they're wonderful. And I did need a hug this morning. Feeling blue for some reason.

Sabo is doing fine for a dog his age. He is smitten with a new rescue girl at the dog park. They are both neutered so it's kind of funny. They play together constantly, but it's a May-December romance. She's only about 2-3 so she can outrun him and outplay him. She looks like a fox-we have no idea what breeds are in her background.


----------



## vinbenphon1

So gorgeous. How many at the moment Clevercat? I read upto page 2hundred and something, your story is amazing and I am so glad these cats have a person like you in their life.

We are only allowed to have 2 cats per household, but I was lucky enough to get a rescue to make 3, but I doubt I could get permission to get another one.


----------



## pixiejenna

clevercat said:


> ^^^ Here you go then - MOAR!
> *Synchronised snoodles from Gerbil and Basil*
> View attachment 2503867
> 
> Barely enough room to contain the loooovvvvveee
> View attachment 2503869
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day from Butterbean Towers!



OMG I die of cuteness!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> He seems a little better. The vet gave him a shot of ABs so I think that worked pretty quickly. He is sneezing less and his eyes look better. Thanks for asking.



I'm glad - Clawed's eye is starting to look less raw and the sneezing is less frequent - Wills is about the same. Just the fuss they kick up at med time, if it wasn't always so painful (for me) it would be quite funny. Such drama queens (drama kings?).


----------



## clevercat

Basil has taken Gerbil under his paw and is making sure he is always available for snoodling purposes for Gerbs. You can see in this photo just how bad Gerbil's skin has been - it's looking way better than it was (yay steroids), poor little man is such a sensitive cat...


----------



## boxermom

Aww, I'm sad for Gerbil. Our animals really are sensitive souls. I'm glad he has a snoodle partner.


----------



## poopsie

You have such wonderful cats.  Mine would never do that


----------



## clevercat

Awwww...they took a brief break for dinner, but straight after, back to intense snoodles


----------



## dusty paws

such sweet photos clever!


----------



## oggers86

poopsie2 said:


> You have such wonderful cats.  Mine would never do that



Neither would mine. I consider it a bonus when they are in the same room and they are not squabbling.


----------



## buzzytoes

Aww Gerbs your poor little back! Good on you for being a good snoodle partner Basil!


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> So gorgeous. How many at the moment Clevercat? I read upto page 2hundred and something, your story is amazing and I am so glad these cats have a person like you in their life.
> 
> We are only allowed to have 2 cats per household, but I was lucky enough to get a rescue to make 3, but I doubt I could get permission to get another one.



I am SO in denial about numbers lol...I know I am very lucky not renting anymore plus I have a great job - rescuing is an expensive business. Worth it though, I only have to look at the kittens to know I've made a real difference. Once in a while I think back to the days when I was a two-cat family and I could put things down without them mysteriously disappearing or getting sneezed on or yarked on...yep, totally worth it


----------



## clevercat

Angel just loves Basil...


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Angel just loves Basil...
> View attachment 2506084




Hmmm.. But does Basil love Angel? I'm not sure based on that look on his face. Lol!
I love how her little paws are wrapped around his.


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> Hmmm.. But does Basil love Angel? I'm not sure based on that look on his face. Lol!
> I love how her little paws are wrapped around his.



If Basil had his own way, he would be the cat who walks alone (except for Gerbs, of course).
Unluckily for him, all of the kittins and Angel think he is The Best Thing Ever. He suffers their snoodles bravely.


----------



## Cindi

Awwwww  Angel has a boyfriend.    I bet Basil just pretends to put up with Angel and her babies. He probably loves them like they were his own. He has to keep up his tough guy, lone wolf image.


----------



## boxermom

The kitteh body language in that pic of Angel and Basil is so cute. Basil is leaning away and the look on his face is priceless.


----------



## jenny70

boxermom said:


> The kitteh body language in that pic of Angel and Basil is so cute. Basil is leaning away and the look on his face is priceless.




Lol, he's saying "oh no, not her again!"


----------



## clevercat

A little somethin'- somethin' for Stinky's Mum.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> A little somethin'- somethin' for Stinky's Mum.
> View attachment 2506639



Meee---owww


----------



## clevercat

And one more, before Butterbean Towers closes for the day...
A perfect little blonde angel, Olivia-Skye


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> And one more, before Butterbean Towers closes for the day...
> A perfect little blonde angel, Olivia-Skye
> View attachment 2506742



Such a pretty kitty.


----------



## vinbenphon1

They are all so sweet. Its always heartbreaking when love is not recipricated. Hang in there Angel...


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> Angel just loves Basil...
> View attachment 2506084



Hello clevercat, I adore this photo and Angel's insistence that she cuddle up to Basil just makes me smile.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> They are all so sweet. Its always heartbreaking when love is not recipricated. Hang in there Angel...



Last night I caught him giving her an affectionate slurp...just the one, even though she stuck her head under his mouth for more...looking at the two of them now and thinking how differently their lives might've turned out...so lovely to see Angel calm and in love  and as for Basil, his owner kicked him out because he howled non-stop. Here, he is so busy dodging his various love interests that he has no time for that.


----------



## clevercat

Monday snoodles...the tail at the top belongs to Angel, keeping a watchful eye on her boifren'


----------



## boxermom

Watching them sleep, I would never imagine that any of them would get into any trouble!


----------



## clevercat

Mmuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmm!


I are hungries. Snack me.


----------



## Cindi

Well???? Don't let the poor boy starve!     Hello beautiful boy.


----------



## poopsie

Phil!!!!!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Such cutie pies. Just makes you wanna squeeze em.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Phil you are a character!! Love your distinguished face.

ETA I feel like Phil would have an accent like Thurston Howell from Gilligan's Island.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Oh Phil you are a character!! Love your distinguished face.
> 
> ETA I feel like Phil would have an accent like Thurston Howell from Gilligan's Island.


 
I will have to google that. Is it a ver' ver' British accent? I always imagine Phillip would sound like Noel Coward...


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>



Still my favourite Phil do-over


----------



## poopsie

I'll work on the new Phil Photo when I get a chance 


In the meantime here is another go of a phantastic phun Phil photo


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I'll work on the new Phil Photo when I get a chance
> 
> 
> In the meantime here is another go of a phantastic phun Phil photo



From the Phil Phan Club Archives! Lol!


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> I will have to google that. Is it a ver' ver' British accent? I always imagine Phillip would sound like Noel Coward...



He is not British actually - he has the uppercrust snooty American accent of old money.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> He is not British actually - he has the uppercrust snooty American accent of old money.




Ha! Phil (coming as he did from teh rough streets of East London) is very flattered


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Still my favourite Phil do-over




Mine too!  This is exactly how I picture him!


----------



## clevercat

Mid-week snoodles. This evening, the boys are joined by Missy, on her very best behaviour


----------



## clevercat

How YOU doin', laydeez?
Clawed...


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> How YOU doin', laydeez?
> Clawed...
> View attachment 2511058




This is so funny!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> How YOU doin', laydeez?
> Clawed...
> View attachment 2511058




Lol! Omg clawed looks so grown up in this picture!


----------



## clevercat

Angel gots ANOTHER boifren'!


----------



## clevercat

Oh I love etsy. Lookit what arrived for Missy!






Got one for the kittins, too. Here's Will's, trying it out.


----------



## boxermom

Love the pix. So it's a warm cubby they crawl into? Tell Missy the colors are very flattering to her. She's as beautiful as ever.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Angel gots ANOTHER boifren'!
> View attachment 2511680


Well a girlz gotta have attention..


----------



## vinbenphon1

So sweet. I could watch cats sleeping all day long.


----------



## cats n bags

Those cat balls are N-I-C-E!  Miss Bean really sets off the pretty colors in her ball.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Those cat balls are N-I-C-E!  Miss Bean really sets off the pretty colors in her ball.



I am going to see if they also come in orinje for D'Stinks and D'Beaks


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I am going to see if they also come in orinje for D'Stinks and D'Beaks



Ravelry has several patterns for them...(check your rav's) if you wanted to make one in any color you wanted.  I don't think they are terribly hard to make, I'm just too scared to try felting something I knit.  Most of them are done in the round, on big needles, with bulky wool yarn, and the felting would hide most knitting mistakes.


----------



## buzzytoes

I don't think Missy could look ugly if she tried - how is it possible to look so beautiful in a fuzzy ball??

Every time you post snoodle pics of Angel it makes my hear happy to see how far she has come.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Oh I love etsy. Lookit what arrived for Missy!
> View attachment 2511700
> 
> View attachment 2511701
> 
> View attachment 2511702
> 
> Got one for the kittins, too. Here's Will's, trying it out.
> View attachment 2511703



 so cute!! Wills looks like he is ecstatic!!


----------



## clevercat

MOAR!
Jasmine


Missy



Buzzy - I was just thinking that about Angel as I watched her this afternoon. Totally relaxed and content...


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Ravelry has several patterns for them...(check your rav's) if you wanted to make one in any color you wanted.  I don't think they are terribly hard to make, I'm just too scared to try felting something I knit.  Most of them are done in the round, on big needles, with bulky wool yarn, and the felting would hide most knitting mistakes.



Ooh would they be easy to make? I am not great with teh needles...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Ooh would they be easy to make? I am not great with teh needles...



I PM'd you a list over on Ravelry.  I was looking at one called Cat Cocoon, but there were some others.  They don't look terribly difficult, but I would use 2 circulars instead of Magic Loop to knit in the round.  The knitting part will seem really huge because it will shrink up when you felt the bed.

If you have a local yarn shop nearby, they might be able to help you out picking the yarns and needles.  Noro Kuryeon would give you some nice rainbow options, but almost any plain wool yarn that felts would work.  You would want to avoid superwash or acrylics that won't felt when wet.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I PM'd you a list over on Ravelry.  I was looking at one called Cat Cocoon, but there were some others.  They don't look terribly difficult, but I would use 2 circulars instead of Magic Loop to knit in the round.  The knitting part will seem really huge because it will shrink up when you felt the bed.
> 
> If you have a local yarn shop nearby, they might be able to help you out picking the yarns and needles.  Noro Kuryeon would give you some nice rainbow options, but almost any plain wool yarn that felts would work.  You would want to avoid superwash or acrylics that won't felt when wet.



Thank you! I can't help but think of the strange misshapen result I will produce


----------



## buzzytoes

Is there a pattern somewhere? My mom knits and I wonder if our old men might like one. I don't think Mom has ever felted but she would likely be game to try.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> MOAR!
> Jasmine
> View attachment 2512347
> 
> Missy
> View attachment 2512348
> 
> 
> Buzzy - I was just thinking that about Angel as I watched her this afternoon. Totally relaxed and content...
> View attachment 2512349
> 
> View attachment 2512350


Jasmine is such a pretty little girl! Missy and Angel look like epitome of relaxed!


----------



## clevercat

So yesterday evening, Rescue owner came over for dinner. Foster immediately summoned his minions (Olivia-Skye, Eamonn and Clawed) to the drawer under the bed for an emergency meeting (subject: Stranger Danger: Ensuring your purrsonal safety in an Uncertain World. Our Person will provide teh snacks and refreshments throughout.). Which means there were no photos of them taken. Everyone else was more than happy to pose prettily - I'll post the photos here as soon as they're emailed to me.
Meanwhile, a little Beaker


----------



## jenny70

Aww, what a pretty little girl you are Beaker!


----------



## boxermom

Beaker is adorable!


----------



## gazoo

Beaker is such a doll and all the other fluff balls look great.  I hope you're doing well, Clever.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Beaker is such a doll and all the other fluff balls look great.  I hope you're doing well, Clever.



Thanks gazoo. Missing Bear...you know, I was so used to doing everything for him...I had the call from the vet yesterday, to tell me Bear's casket is there...I'll bring him home this week.
Gerbil has become very clingy with Basil - I think for the same reason. He misses Bear - and Tommy - terribly. 
There's been a bit of a miracle in Meezer land. This morning I found Simon snuggled up with Norton, with Foster just a few inches away from them.  Peace has finally broken out.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Thanks gazoo. Missing Bear...you know, I was so used to doing everything for him...I had the call from the vet yesterday, to tell me Bear's casket is there...I'll bring him home this week.
> Gerbil has become very clingy with Basil - I think for the same reason. He misses Bear - and Tommy - terribly.
> There's been a bit of a miracle in Meezer land. This morning I found Simon snuggled up with Norton, with Foster just a few inches away from them.  Peace has finally broken out.



I can only imagine how much you miss Bear.  I still find myself looking for him when you post multi kitties in photos.  He was very special.  Peace is definitely something to celebrate.  

I'm not there yet with my boys, but they are somewhat closer.  It's been 8 months and finally Wembley is starting to get back to the lovey dovey boy he used to be towards me.  Although he is still madly trying to escape each time the door opens.  *sigh*


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> I can only imagine how much you miss Bear.  I still find myself looking for him when you post multi kitties in photos.  He was very special.  Peace is definitely something to celebrate.
> 
> I'm not there yet with my boys, but they are somewhat closer.  It's been 8 months and finally Wembley is starting to get back to the lovey dovey boy he used to be towards me.  Although he is still madly trying to escape each time the door opens.  *sigh*



Has it really been eight months, where did that time go? I'm glad Wembley T Womble is finally adjusting to Hagar...I think we need peekchures, please


----------



## gazoo

As you wish, Auntie Clever!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Such gorgeous kittehs&#8230;. Sorry for your loss Clevercat&#8230;


----------



## jenny70

gazoo said:


> As you wish, Auntie Clever!




Gazoo your babies are beautiful! Especially the one in the second picture, I'm in love!!


----------



## gazoo

jenny70 said:


> Gazoo your babies are beautiful! Especially the one in the second picture, I'm in love!!



Thank you!  That's Wembley, our rescue Bengal in the second photo.  He's a manic little guy, very co-dependent and quirky, but super meek to humans.  Not so much to his brother.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Thank you!  That's Wembley, our rescue Bengal in the second photo.  He's a manic little guy, very co-dependent and quirky, but super meek to humans.  Not so much to his brother.



Beaker is all, " Gramna, ai can has two boifrens?"


----------



## Candice0985

Beaker is such a pretty little girl!
Gazoo I always love new pictures of Hagar and Wembley, they are both so gorgeous!


----------



## gazoo

Wembley and Hagar say Beaker can come over anytime!


----------



## Cindi

Awwwwwww  so many gorgeous kitty pics today. Gazoo your boys are beautiful. And Beaker is adorable as always.


----------



## boxermom

Gazoo, your kitties are so dramatic looking! Love them both


----------



## dusty paws

Gazoo such lovely kitties! I have always wanted a Bengal!


----------



## clevercat

George E Porgie


----------



## boxermom

Hai, Georgie!


----------



## gazoo

Georgie's plump little face makes me want to smoosh it with kisses.  What a doll!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## vinbenphon1

Wow Georgie those are some pearly whites you got there


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>



HA! It even looks like Georgie


----------



## Candice0985

hey Georgie! whatcha eating!? it looks like cheeses


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> hey Georgie! whatcha eating!? it looks like cheeses



Aunty Candice, it was POPPED CHIPS! My very favourite snack and my foolish Person thought she coulds eats them without gibbens me any. WRONG!
Love, Georgie


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Aunty Candice, it was POPPED CHIPS! My very favourite snack and my foolish Person thought she coulds eats them without gibbens me any. WRONG!
> Love, Georgie



hai Georgie,
oh delish!
us hoomans are so foolish sometimes....thinkins we can trick the cats. we should know better


----------



## boxermom

Georgie, you're just like Sabo. Any human food must be offered to the pet just in case he may want some of it.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Georgie, you're just like Sabo. Any human food must be offered to the pet just in case he may want some of it.



This is so true! Doesn't matter what I am eating, I have to let Basil and George decide for themselves if it is something suitable for kittehs. Don't even start with the kittins, who just get right into the bowl to investigate...


----------



## boxermom

^haha! The kittens don't even wait for one of the adult cats to tell them whether it's suitable for the youngsters!  I suppose Angel is done with any supervising?


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> ^haha! The kittens don't even wait for one of the adult cats to tell them whether it's suitable for the youngsters!  I suppose Angel is done with any supervising?



Oh Miss Angel is just enjoying a life of luxury, full of naps and cooked chicken. Not the slightest interest in her children (They your responsibility now, Mum. I did my bit.) unless of course, there is something in it for her. When rescue owner was here the other day, Angel made sure teh lady took lots of photos of her tenderly cleaning and cuddling her kittens. Unbelievable. The minute we were alone again, Angel was back on the bed, swatting away the attentions of her annoying offspring.
How is Sabo's romance progressing, boxermom?


----------



## boxermom

^ Sabo and Penny (the girl rescue dog) ran together so much yesterday they both went home completely exhausted.  It's cute to see Penny nuzzle up to Sabo. She likes everyone,but Sabo is her favorite. Her former life consisted of being chained to a tree outside day after day before a kind-hearted woman approached the owner about taking Penny into her home. Penny is living the high life now. I love seeing her so happy and active.


----------



## vinbenphon1

boxermom said:


> Georgie, you're just like Sabo. Any human food must be offered to the pet just in case he may want some of it.


This is so true. My Vincent has, what we call, an extensive pallatte. He loves dried fruit (except apricots), cranberries are favourite. He likes avacado, salt & vinegar crisps, mushroom sauce. He demands to try everything. So difficult to explain to him that its not good for him&#8230; as he always argues back.


----------



## dusty paws

Georgie!!!


----------



## clevercat

Hai Dusty!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hi dusty&#8230; lookn good


----------



## dmbfiredancer

Georgie! Those popped chips look deelishus. Silly hoomin, thinking she didn't have to share with you. 

I  Georgie. Hope that the rest of the crew at Butterbean Towers are doing well.


----------



## clevercat

Gramma! Ai can fits in here! Ai goes to teh werk meeting with you? Eberyone be all, "O lookit Clawed so cyoot gibbens his Gramma monies for snacks we noes want him to starbe"


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Gramma! Ai can fits in here! Ai goes to teh werk meeting with you? Eberyone be all, "O lookit Clawed so cyoot gibbens his Gramma monies for snacks we noes want him to starbe"
> 
> View attachment 2521825


Hey Clawd!!! you don't want to go to work it's no fun, stay at home with your brothers and sisters and do cat things like sleep and run around all crazy like


----------



## boxermom

Clawed is thinking about it, Candice. Hmm, going to work with Gramma or causing mayhem at home???  He_ would _look great in that purple bag, though!


----------



## poopsie

snomigod get him away from the Prada!  Prada is a magnet for teefs and claws. I throw a Coach on the bed the cats won't go near it. The higher the price the greater the attraction it seems


----------



## Cindi

No kitties in the Prada! No one in your meeting would get any work done with Cute Clawed around


----------



## boxermom

poopsie2 said:


> snomigod get him away from the Prada!  Prada is a magnet for teefs and claws. I throw a Coach on the bed the cats won't go near it. The higher the price the greater the attraction it seems


----------



## poopsie

Clever----have you heard about this place? http://ladydinahs.com/ 

A London cat cafe!!!!!! 
http://ladydinahs.com/


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Clever----have you heard about this place? http://ladydinahs.com/
> 
> A London cat cafe!!!!!!
> http://ladydinahs.com/



If it's anything like Butterbean Towers, there will be a cat hair in every cup of tea


----------



## poopsie

Butterbean Towers sounds like a great name for just such an establishment 


Speaking of butterbeans, where are the little darlings?


----------



## dusty paws

hahahaha at poopsie!

georgie  rosie is sending some headbutts your way.


----------



## clevercat

Hellllooooo Rosie!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Butterbean Towers sounds like a great name for just such an establishment
> 
> 
> Speaking of butterbeans, where are the little darlings?



Plotting to kill their mama...I have lost count of how many times they've deliberately wound themselves around my feet as I've been running around this week. Photos coming up soon - I have some lovely peekchures I need to download at some point.


----------



## clevercat

Meanwhile, some weekend snoodles


----------



## boxermom

I can see that it's hard work getting under Gramma's feet all the time! They're worn out


----------



## vinbenphon1

Ahhh little kittehs doing what de love the best. (when not eating)


----------



## clevercat

Norton the Wonder Cat!


Whoa! HAY! Gramma! Look up there! It's Uncle Norton!


----------



## poopsie

What a great shot of Norton.

Those kittins are turning into CATS!!!!!


----------



## gazoo

Pink Paws!!!  

They all look so great and the kittens are BIG!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> snomigod get him away from the Prada!  Prada is a magnet for teefs and claws. I throw a Coach on the bed the cats won't go near it. The higher the price the greater the attraction it seems



Too late. When Olivia-Skye was a kittin, she took up leathercrafting as a hobby. I left that Prada for all of a minute and when I came back into the room, Mini Bean was sitting proudly next to it, admiring a series of toof marks on the handle...another bespoke, purrsonalised hambag for Mama.
Prada leather seems quite forgiving though, those teeny tiny toof marks can barely be seen - and make me think of Livvie whenever I notice them


----------



## clevercat

Morning lay-deez 


Basil, photo bombing Gerbil.


----------



## Cindi

Morning gorgeous boy!


----------



## poopsie

Basil! Basil! Basil!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Morning lay-deez
> View attachment 2529654
> 
> Basil, photo bombing Gerbil.




Lol, he's got that "I just woke up" look.


----------



## clevercat

Mr Murphy caught a sunbeam.


----------



## buzzytoes

Squeezing his eyes tight shut so that the ray of death does not get him!


----------



## boxermom

He's so handsome

I know this isn't *chat* or Rainbow Bridge, but my son and dil's tortie cat (13 yrs old) passed to the Bridge today. She hadn't been well for some time and has lost weight. Her liver enzymes were way too high and she was almost impossible to give meds to. The prognosis was just a few weeks but she was in pain, so they decided to help her go today. I'm concerned about how my grandkids will take it. They are 6 and 8. It was always so hard for me as a child when we lost a dog, but it's something everyone experiences.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Mr Murphy caught a sunbeam.
> View attachment 2531687


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> He's so handsome
> 
> I know this isn't *chat* or Rainbow Bridge, but my son and dil's tortie cat (13 yrs old) passed to the Bridge today. She hadn't been well for some time and has lost weight. Her liver enzymes were way too high and she was almost impossible to give meds to. The prognosis was just a few weeks but she was in pain, so they decided to help her go today. I'm concerned about how my grandkids will take it. They are 6 and 8. It was always so hard for me as a child when we lost a dog, but it's something everyone experiences.


 
boxermom, I am so sorry. You had mentioned little tortie before and I'm really sorry to hear she has gone to the Bridge. 

Mr Murphy is suffering today. Poor little guy, yarking and teh diarrohea  - both at the same time. It was quite grossly spectacular. He is understandably not happy at all. I will fast him for 24-48 hours and hopefully that will kill off any nasties. Does anyone feed their sick cats canned pumpkin? I'm sure I read it here but maybe I am imagining it...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> boxermom, I am so sorry. You had mentioned little tortie before and I'm really sorry to hear she has gone to the Bridge.
> 
> Mr Murphy is suffering today. Poor little guy, yarking and teh diarrohea  - both at the same time. It was quite grossly spectacular. He is understandably not happy at all. I will fast him for 24-48 hours and hopefully that will kill off any nasties. Does anyone feed their sick cats canned pumpkin? I'm sure I read it here but maybe I am imagining it...



I'm sorry Mr. Murphy is feeling icky.  I hope he gets his tummy upset sorted out.  

I have used the plain canned punkin for constipation.   I've also seen it recommended for the squirts.  I mixed in a spoonful to their canned food.  I've had good luck with a pro-biotic paste with kaolin when I've had kitties with the tummy bugs.


----------



## Cindi

Sorry Murphy isn't feeling well.  I use a gel called Pro-Pectalin when Happy has an upset tummy. It is good for vomiting and the big D. Yuck. You can get it at any pet store. I hope he is back to his adorable self soon.


http://www.amazon.com/Vet-Solutions...8&qid=1394108014&sr=1-1&keywords=pro+pectalin


----------



## cats n bags

^^^^
That's the stuff!


----------



## boxermom

Hope Murphy gets well soon. That same bug is bothering humans here in North Carolina! I had it early this week and I've heard of some other people getting a stomach bug lately.


----------



## buzzytoes

boxermom said:


> He's so handsome
> 
> I know this isn't *chat* or Rainbow Bridge, but my son and dil's tortie cat (13 yrs old) passed to the Bridge today. She hadn't been well for some time and has lost weight. Her liver enzymes were way too high and she was almost impossible to give meds to. The prognosis was just a few weeks but she was in pain, so they decided to help her go today. I'm concerned about how my grandkids will take it. They are 6 and 8. It was always so hard for me as a child when we lost a dog, but it's something everyone experiences.





I hope Mr. Murphy just has a 24 hour bug.


----------



## clevercat

Apparently, punkin is for sissies. I came back from work this evening and the moment I opened the door, Mr Murphy was in front of me grousing loudly and length about how he'd yarked breakfast and not eaten anything since, and did I know the number for the RSPCA, as he wanted to report a starving cat...
So glad to see him back to his stroppy self


----------



## boxermom

^LOL, Murphy wanted to report a starving cat!!! They are all so seriously mistreated in your home, clever


----------



## dusty paws

glad to hear Murphy is on the mend, clever!

boxermom, sending love and hugs to your son and family.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> ^LOL, Murphy wanted to report a starving cat!!! They are all so seriously mistreated in your home, clever



Seriously. I had the usual cat food delivery at 6AM this morning and the delivery guy was set upon by five tiny kittens, all screaming piteously about their being starved of love, affection and - most importantly - noms, and did he happen to have a few sachets of food on his person, please-and-thank-you. Little stinkers had only just finished breakfast.


----------



## clevercat

A few peekchures to celebrate the day before Caturday


----------



## clevercat

Moar!


----------



## dusty paws

Georgie


----------



## Candice0985

I love all the pictures, the kittens are growing up *tear*! Willow looks beautiful in this picture! what is going to happen with her eye? it was affected by the virus the kittens had right?


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> I love all the pictures, the kittens are growing up *tear*! Willow looks beautiful in this picture! what is going to happen with her eye? it was affected by the virus the kittens had right?


 
Yes, she and Clawed both have the same issue. Originally we thought htey would need the affected eyes removed, however LV thinks nature has done an amazing job of healing them, so for now we are not in any hurry to put them through surgery. I am very relieved - I am stressed enough thinking about my two Gramma's Boys going in for their peanuts removal in a couple of weeks, let alone putting Clawed and Willow through something so huge...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Yes, she and Clawed both have the same issue. Originally we thought htey would need the affected eyes removed, however LV thinks nature has done an amazing job of healing them, so for now we are not in any hurry to put them through surgery. I am very relieved - I am stressed enough thinking about my two Gramma's Boys going in for their peanuts removal in a couple of weeks, let alone putting Clawed and Willow through something so huge...



oh definitely, if it is not necessary then delay it as long as you can. oh noes! the peanuts will be gone  i'm sure it'll go smoothly! neutering is less invasive then spaying and the girls came out well!


----------



## poopsie

Calendar Cats! Those are gorgeous photos. Phil looks especially handsome . His eyes are so clear. How can you tell those beans apart? LOL


----------



## Cindi

I love them all  but especially Phillip!  Hello gorgeous boy. Sending love from across the pond


----------



## oggers86

poopsie2 said:


> Calendar Cats! Those are gorgeous photos. Phil looks especially handsome . His eyes are so clear. How can you tell those beans apart? LOL



I want to know too! I spent ages studying them for slight differences but can't find any. I often get confused with my two who are both black and they are fairly easy to tell apart.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Calendar Cats! Those are gorgeous photos. Phil looks especially handsome . His eyes are so clear. How can you tell those beans apart? LOL





oggers86 said:


> I want to know too! I spent ages studying them for slight differences but can't find any. I often get confused with my two who are both black and they are fairly easy to tell apart.



*Ha ha, ah tricked you ladies! They wuz both ME!!!*


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

^^^ LOL the Bean thought that was side-splitingly funny.
In other news, LV prescribed a decongestant powder for long term use for Wills, Clawed and Beaker. What a difference! After just one dose, the snuffles have gone. Yaay!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> ^^^ LOL the Bean thought that was side-splitingly funny.
> In other news, LV prescribed a decongestant powder for long term use for Wills, Clawed and Beaker. What a difference! After just one dose, the snuffles have gone. Yaay!





hrmmppphhh.......while she is busy pranking her doting aunties her thread has somehow been bumped back to page 3.  neener neener Miss Beaner. :devil:


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> hrmmppphhh.......while she is busy pranking her doting aunties her thread has somehow been bumped back to page 3.  neener neener Miss Beaner. :devil:



*HAY! This is all somebody else's fault! The kittins made me do it, ah swares!*


----------



## poopsie




----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> ^^^ LOL the Bean thought that was side-splitingly funny.
> In other news, LV prescribed a decongestant powder for long term use for Wills, Clawed and Beaker. What a difference! After just one dose, the snuffles have gone. Yaay!



noes funny bean!!!!

that's great news for the kittens!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Georgie you look so surprised LOL

I was confused about the Bean as well - I thought they looked the same but assumed it was the two of them and was thinking they looked so alike! She is such a beautiful girl.


----------



## Cindi

Excellent! LV is the best. What type of powder is it?? Boo has had a cold for a while now. I brought him to the vet and she gave him some ABs but they didn't really do anything. He is still sneezing.






clevercat said:


> ^^^ LOL the Bean thought that was side-splitingly funny.
> In other news, LV prescribed a decongestant powder for long term use for Wills, Clawed and Beaker. What a difference! After just one dose, the snuffles have gone. Yaay!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Excellent! LV is the best. What type of powder is it?? Boo has had a cold for a while now. I brought him to the vet and she gave him some ABs but they didn't really do anything. He is still sneezing.



Cindi, it's called Bisolvon. Non habit forming, safe - I can't believe what a difference one dose made. It must be such a relief for them - Clawed in particular really suffers with congestion. Yay LV (again).


----------



## oggers86

So can we have pictures of the two so we can see if we can tell the difference?


----------



## Cindi

Thanks, I will check it out.






clevercat said:


> Cindi, it's called Bisolvon. Non habit forming, safe - I can't believe what a difference one dose made. It must be such a relief for them - Clawed in particular really suffers with congestion. Yay LV (again).


----------



## clevercat

oggers86 said:


> So can we have pictures of the two so we can see if we can tell the difference?



I will ask Olivia


----------



## clevercat

Geezer Snoodle!


Beaker-Jane adds some glamour...


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Geezer Snoodle!
> View attachment 2537154
> 
> Beaker-Jane adds some glamour...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537156




Oh my gosh, these pics are so precious!


----------



## Cindi

Awwwwww! They are all so adorable and so happy!


----------



## clevercat

I ended up on the floor again...Gerbs, Basil, Norton and Beaker are space-hoggers


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Geezer Snoodle!
> View attachment 2537154
> 
> Beaker-Jane adds some glamour...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537156



Oh I love that picture with Beaker in it.  Please tell her Haggar and Wembley say hi.


----------



## clevercat

^^^ oh hallo boys!


Mwah! Mwah!


----------



## clevercat

Spot teh difference. Who's who?


----------



## Kalos

clevercat said:


> Spot teh difference. Who's who?]




I love your thread Clever, all your cats are so lovely. I'd love to have the first guess and say Olivia at the back & Miss MA Bean at the front. Olivia looks a bit more wide eyed and innocent.


----------



## Candice0985

Miss MA Bean is in the back (she has less brown on her face?) then Livvie


----------



## poopsie

I say Missy in front and livvie in back.








(you know what pics are coming...........right????)


----------



## jenny70

poopsie2 said:


> I say Missy in front and livvie in back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (you know what pics are coming...........right????)




I second this!


----------



## poopsie

_Now_  which Bean is which?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I say Missy in front and livvie in back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (you know what pics are coming...........right????)



Why, I believe I do


----------



## clevercat

QUOTE=Kalos;26376237]I love your thread Clever, all your cats are so lovely. I'd love to have the first guess and say Olivia at the back & Miss MA Bean at the front. Olivia looks a bit more wide eyed and innocent.

*Hay! Miss Kalos! You sayin' ah'm noes an innocent little lamb?????*


----------



## poopsie

maybe this will help................................


----------



## Kalos

Miss Bean, I've read all about your carb munching exploits & I'm sorry to say your halo might be a little crooked.


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> Geezer Snoodle!
> View attachment 2537154
> 
> Beaker-Jane adds some glamour...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2537156



Hello clevercat, I can just hear the purring and sighs of relaxation. I love this photo!


----------



## poopsie

Kalos said:


> Miss Bean, I've read all about your carb munching exploits & I'm sorry to say your halo might be a little crooked.


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> Spot teh difference. Who's who?
> View attachment 2537560



copy & carbon copy? or....copy cat? >


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh my gracious they really are twins!!!


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


>



Mmmmm...donuts....maybe if I wish  hard enough there will be Beagles N Cheeze left unattended by the monsters in the kitchen...


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>



I do believe I have a new screensaver 
Meanwhile, Missy has an idea...
*Aunties, ah am gibbens 5 prizes to teh winner ob teh Spot teh Difference compeetishun. *
Maia-Annabel, you can't donate the kittens, that's naughty!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> mmmmm...donuts....maybe if i wish  hard enough there will be beagles n cheeze left unattended by the monsters in the kitchen...



:d


----------



## oggers86

poopsie2 said:


> I say Missy in front and livvie in back.



Yep I think this too. The cat at the front is darker and as Missy is older she will be darker.


----------



## clevercat

A little Simon for everyone...


----------



## Cindi

Good morning Meezer!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> A little Simon for everyone...
> View attachment 2538176




Simon you're such a handsome fellow!


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> Simon you're such a handsome fellow!


 
He's a bit of a cutie, isn't he  Although I'd love, just once, to get a peekchure of him where he isn't doing his Clint Eastwood impression, squinting into the camera.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I do believe I have a new screensaver
> Meanwhile, Missy has an idea...
> *Aunties, ah am gibbens 5 prizes to teh winner ob teh Spot teh Difference compeetishun. *
> Maia-Annabel, you can't donate the kittens, that's naughty!


i'm sticking by my guess! Missy is in the back...i'm probably wrong LOL. 

and if i'm right i'll have miss Beaker Jane as mah prize...thank you very much 



clevercat said:


> A little Simon for everyone...
> View attachment 2538176


Hey meezer! he does look a bit like clint eastwood! LOL



clevercat said:


> He's a bit of a cutie, isn't he  Although I'd love, just once, to get a peekchure of him where he isn't doing his Clint Eastwood impression, squinting into the camera.


Tucker is the same, he's impossible to get a decent picture of his face, he hates the camera and when I do get one his eyes are squinty lol


----------



## gazoo

Simon's bone structure is so stunning.


----------



## poopsie

simon is beautiful!


----------



## ladyash

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEepVLQjDt8

Thought you cat lovers would be interested in this study I just watched!

EDIT: Sorry guys I tried to embed it but for some reason it won't work.


----------



## clevercat

*Hay! Aunties!!! Apparently ah am not allowed to donate the kittins because it's naughty an' - can you beliebe this - Sandy Paws spies on you ALL year. Ah wants loads ob loot so teh kittins are stayin'. For now...*
Maia-Annabel was at the front and Olivia-Skye was behind her...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> *Hay! Aunties!!! Apparently ah am not allowed to donate the kittins because it's naughty an' - can you beliebe this - Sandy Paws spies on you ALL year. Ah wants loads ob loot so teh kittins are stayin'. For now...*
> Maia-Annabel was at the front and Olivia-Skye was behind her...







Does this mean I won't be needing to check my mailbox any time soon?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Does this mean I won't be needing to check my mailbox any time soon?



They'd only take up valuable veggie Percy space in the bocks


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> *Hay! Aunties!!! Apparently ah am not allowed to donate the kittins because it's naughty an' - can you beliebe this - Sandy Paws spies on you ALL year. Ah wants loads ob loot so teh kittins are stayin'. For now...*
> Maia-Annabel was at the front and Olivia-Skye was behind her...





clevercat said:


> They'd only take up valuable veggie Percy space in the bocks


awww no Beaker Jane delivery for me  okay how about Wills?


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> awww no Beaker Jane delivery for me  okay how about Wills?



LOL Gramma's boy is currently obsessed with protecting me by killing teh ebil water monster. This started a couple of days ago, as I filled a bowl with water in the kitchen. Wills jumped right up and started batting furiously at the stream. I really didn't think any more of it until the next time it happened, then the next...Now he sits there and gets madder and madder at it, growling menacingly at it and hissing. Clawed too has learned a special skill. Anyone who is easily grossed out, don't read any further. He is a very snotty cat, with the herpes virus worse in him than in the others. The sneezing is - umm - productive and his aim is lethal. A direct bit into my ear the other evening, and this morning...right into my coffee.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> LOL Gramma's boy is currently obsessed with protecting me by killing teh ebil water monster. This started a couple of days ago, as I filled a bowl with water in the kitchen. Wills jumped right up and started batting furiously at the stream. I really didn't think any more of it until the next time it happened, then the next...Now he sits there and gets madder and madder at it, growling menacingly at it and hissing. Clawed too has learned a special skill. Anyone who is easily grossed out, don't read any further. He is a very snotty cat, with the herpes virus worse in him than in the others. The sneezing is - umm - productive and his aim is lethal. A direct bit into my ear the other evening, and this morning...right into my coffee.


 omg too funny! he's just making sure you are protected!
 I love when they start discovering new things! Tuck used to love sitting in the shower with me as long as I blocked the shower stream, he loved playing patty cake with the water pooling around him.

awww poor Clawed! it's okay Gramma doesn't mind a bit extra "flavouring" in her coffee :greengrin:


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> LOL Gramma's boy is currently obsessed with protecting me by killing teh ebil water monster. This started a couple of days ago, as I filled a bowl with water in the kitchen. Wills jumped right up and started batting furiously at the stream. I really didn't think any more of it until the next time it happened, then the next...Now he sits there and gets madder and madder at it, growling menacingly at it and hissing. Clawed too has learned a special skill. Anyone who is easily grossed out, don't read any further. He is a very snotty cat, with the herpes virus worse in him than in the others. The sneezing is - umm - productive and his aim is lethal. A direct bit into my ear the other evening, and this morning...right into my coffee.



Oy!  

Wembley sneezed while on my lap last night and the sneezing fit set off a machine gun sounding round of farts.    My youngest daughter was big eyed horrified.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Oy!
> 
> Wembley sneezed while on my lap last night and the sneezing fit set off a machine gun sounding round of farts.    My youngest daughter was big eyed horrified.



Bwahaha! Oh Wembley, right in your Mama's lap


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Bwahaha! Oh Wembley, right in your Mama's lap



He is the master of giving the "eye of the tiger" (his butthole) to everyone.  My little one calls it that.  He gets on your lap and promptly turns around and backs right up.  I suppose I should be relieved he was actually sitting on all fours when the sneezing/farting happened.  Hagar thankfully doesn't tend to try to ram his butt to your face.  He prefers headbutting his hoomin's faces.


----------



## Cindi

OMG this conversation has deteriorated. LOL  My Stevie also had chronic Herpes virus. One night I was laying on my side and she was behind me. She sneezed and I felt a large SPLAT on my back.  I had to get up and change my shirt. Thank God I was wearing a shirt. lol  What we are willing to put up with from our fur babies. I do miss her snotty little self.


----------



## boxermom

I'm laughing at all your kitteh stories. Not that Sabo would ever leave any drool or snot anyplace inappropriate.

It's awful though when I'm out and realize I have a large blop on my pants or jacket. Of course that's when no clean paper or cloth is at hand.


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> LOL Gramma's boy is currently obsessed with protecting me by killing teh ebil water monster. This started a couple of days ago, as I filled a bowl with water in the kitchen. Wills jumped right up and started batting furiously at the stream. I really didn't think any more of it until the next time it happened, then the next...Now he sits there and gets madder and madder at it, growling menacingly at it and hissing. Clawed too has learned a special skill. Anyone who is easily grossed out, don't read any further. He is a very snotty cat, with the herpes virus worse in him than in the others. The sneezing is - umm - productive and his aim is lethal. A direct bit into my ear the other evening, and this morning...right into my coffee.



Clevercat, this post could not have come at a better time. You made me lol and I am grateful. I can see it all as you describe it. I absolutely love it when our furbabies discover something new. Thank you so much for your very timely post.


----------



## clevercat

stylemechanel said:


> Clevercat, this post could not have come at a better time. You made me lol and I am grateful. I can see it all as you describe it. I absolutely love it when our furbabies discover something new. Thank you so much for your very timely post.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> OMG this conversation has deteriorated. LOL  My Stevie also had chronic Herpes virus. One night I was laying on my side and she was behind me. She sneezed and I felt a large SPLAT on my back.  I had to get up and change my shirt. Thank God I was wearing a shirt. lol  What we are willing to put up with from our fur babies. I do miss her snotty little self.



Awwww. I am so used to it, I forget other people are not so keen. I had a friend over a while back. Clawed scored a direct and messy hit on my arm, I scooped it up and off...looked across at friend and there he was, gagging like a baby


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I'm laughing at all your kitteh stories. Not that Sabo would ever leave any drool or snot anyplace inappropriate.
> 
> It's awful though when I'm out and realize I have a large blop on my pants or jacket. Of course that's when no clean paper or cloth is at hand.



Remember when someone yarked on my robe without me noticing and the Ocado delivery man thought I'd had an ahem "accident"? There will always be a way those little stinkers find to show us up.


----------



## gazoo

Between raising humans and living with animals, it's a messy life.  I've already cleaned up kitty vomit 3 times today from Wembley.  (He inhales his food, has a super long drink of water and then pukes.  You'd think he had been starved on purpose.)  And Hagar produced his first hairball vomit of his short life, which horrified him.  He screamed his head off trying to paw the carpet around it to cover it up.  While this happened my youngest dropped her cereal plate full of sugary milk and I broke a dish.  All you can do is clean wipe clean wipe.  And laugh.  One must laugh.  A lot.  I have to say I thank the makers of Nature's Miracle and Dyson vacuums every single day.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Between raising humans and living with animals, it's a messy life.  I've already cleaned up kitty vomit 3 times today from Wembley.  (He inhales his food, has a super long drink of water and then pukes.  You'd think he had been starved on purpose.)  And Hagar produced his first hairball vomit of his short life, which horrified him.  He screamed his head off trying to paw the carpet around it to cover it up.  While this happened my youngest dropped her cereal plate full of sugary milk and I broke a dish.  All you can do is clean wipe clean wipe.  And laugh.  One must laugh.  A lot.  I have to say I thank the makers of Nature's Miracle and Dyson vacuums every single day.



Yep. I never dreamed Urine-Off and Anigene would be on the list of Things I Am Grateful For.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Too funny. I myself have been the victim of a midnight shooting. It was like that Seinfeld episode where Kramar gets a spit in the face&#8230; only I wake to a little yellow eyed snotting monster looming over me, right in my face he says 'wha'&#8230; YUK...


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Too funny. I myself have been the victim of a midnight shooting. It was like that Seinfeld episode where Kramar gets a spit in the face only I wake to a little yellow eyed snotting monster looming over me, right in my face he says 'wha' YUK...



LOL! Welcome to everyday life here at Butterbean Towers.


----------



## boxermom

Those of us with animals become very tolerant of stuff that a lot of people gag at (thinking of your story, clever, with the friend seeing you deal with an everyday occurrence). I have to say it helped me deal with the mess that surrounds babies and toddlers. I won't even mention what my hands have been in while trying to contain an emergency and clean it up.


----------



## clevercat

Coincidence is a funny thing. I have just been porch-sitting, watching over Doris as she ate dinner. I was thinking of Norris and how much I miss my furry Prozac. Remembering one particular morning when I sat with him at breakfast and a huge fox appeared at our side. Just as I had that thought this evening...a huge fox appeared at our side. Cue Twilight Zone music...


----------



## poopsie

Oh I am so glad that Doris is doing well. All that was needed was a rainbow


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Oh I am so glad that Doris is doing well. All that was needed was a rainbow



She's such a lovebug. Sleeps in her kennel every night (biscuit bowl within reach, so she doesn't have to leave her bed if she needs a snack), cuddle time twice a day...like Norris, she is a free spirit.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> She's such a lovebug. Sleeps in her kennel every night (biscuit bowl within reach, so she doesn't have to leave her bed if she needs a snack), cuddle time twice a day...like Norris, she is a free spirit.



This makes me miss porch sitting with Mr. Kitty.    We have more coyotes than foxes, so it is a good thing that he moved inside.  Now we have evening knitting time where he sits on his perch next to the knitting chair and sleeps while I play with the string.

Maybe Doris will change her mind, but it sounds like she has a pretty sweet arrangement for now.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> This makes me miss porch sitting with Mr. Kitty.    We have more coyotes than foxes, so it is a good thing that he moved inside.  Now we have evening knitting time where he sits on his perch next to the knitting chair and sleeps while I play with the string.
> 
> Maybe Doris will change her mind, but it sounds like she has a pretty sweet arrangement for now.



I was wearing my socks and mittens last night too - it was really cold!
Mr Murphy is acting weird. All he wants to do, after years of being a feline thug, is sit on my lap and be cuddled. It's most unnerving.


----------



## clevercat

Number of times Beaker has climbed the curtains this evening : 3
Number of times she's taken them with her as she slipped back down: 3
*sigh*


----------



## BigPurseSue

clevercat said:


> Number of times Beaker has climbed the curtains this evening : 3
> Number of times she's taken them with her as she slipped back down: 3
> *sigh*





People who are not cat lovers don't understand the curtain climbing. Or better, they never fully appreciate it. I always feel kind of sad when my cats have grown up past the curtain-climbing stage. I find it so entertaining. All those little feet flying up the drapes like flying magic elves.


----------



## clevercat

BigPurseSue said:


> People who are not cat lovers don't understand the curtain climbing. Or better, they never fully appreciate it. I always feel kind of sad when my cats have grown up past the curtain-climbing stage. I find it so entertaining. All those little feet flying up the drapes like flying magic elves.



Lol at flying magic elves...the other evening four out of the five kittens were swinging off the kitchen curtains and yelling excitedly at each other about who was the highest


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Lol at flying magic elves...the other evening four out of the five kittens were swinging off the kitchen curtains and yelling excitedly at each other about who was the highest



Maybe you could swap the curtain rods for some bungee cords?  Unless of course, the tittins figure out that they could launch themselves to outer space and beyond.....


----------



## BigPurseSue

clevercat said:


> Lol at flying magic elves...the other evening four out of the five kittens were swinging off the kitchen curtains and yelling excitedly at each other about who was the highest





LOL! And you know that's so important, who is the highest!    If it wasn't for my cats I would never have even heard of wall anchors.


----------



## clevercat

Willow loves her Mama...
Lookit mai tail, aunties! Didja eber see one so long?


----------



## boxermom

She's nearly the size of her mama! And that is a long tail, Willow--it just makes you prettier.


----------



## Candice0985

that is a gorgeous tail Willow!! and your mommy and you both look gorgie 

LOL at the flying magic elves, I love this phase too. unfortunately both of mine grew out of this already but Lady (who was the most mischievous of her whole litter and the only girl) who is 4 is still rambunctious and plays a lot, Tucker is 11 this year and he my old man who just wants to cuddle, eat and sleep 

I would love to have a kitten again but 2 cats for me is the magic number


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> that is a gorgeous tail Willow!! and your mommy and you both look gorgie
> 
> LOL at the flying magic elves, I love this phase too. unfortunately both of mine grew out of this already but Lady (who was the most mischievous of her whole litter and the only girl) who is 4 is still rambunctious and plays a lot, Tucker is 11 this year and he my old man who just wants to cuddle, eat and sleep
> 
> I would love to have a kitten again but 2 cats for me is the magic number



I, on the other hand, am counting the days until they calm down. They're more trouble than a barrel full of monkeys. This morning they decided the meezer's clubhouse needed more light, so tore down not just the bedroom curtains but the voile too. Clawed impressively climbed the wall (how? how?) almost to ceiling height before dropping like a stone and causing me to lose another of MY nine lives. And at the front of the house, the road is being resurfaced and five nosy kittins have been hanging off the curtains, screaming abuse at the workmen, telling them they could do digging and why hadn't anyone asked them...
Add to that they are going through a hiding things phase (I can't put anything down and expect it to stay there...this week they've made off with my reading glasses, my keys, several tomatoes and some vegan bacon) and I am wondering what I was thinking of when I decided to give up alcohol for Lent...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I, on the other hand, am counting the days until they calm down. They're more trouble than a barrel full of monkeys. This morning they decided the meezer's clubhouse needed more light, so tore down not just the bedroom curtains but the voile too. Clawed impressively climbed the wall (how? how?) almost to ceiling height before dropping like a stone and causing me to lose another of MY nine lives. And at the front of the house, the road is being resurfaced and five nosy kittins have been hanging off the curtains, screaming abuse at the workmen, telling them they could do digging and why hadn't anyone asked them...
> Add to that they are going through a hiding things phase (I can't put anything down and expect it to stay there...this week they've made off with my reading glasses, my keys, *several tomatoes and some vegan bacon)* and I am wondering what I was thinking of when I decided to give up alcohol for Lent...



I think someone if planning to make some BLTs for dinner.  Have you checked the bread and lettuce supply?


----------



## buzzytoes

Really how do you even get anything done Clever?? Your house sounds far too entertaining for work to be going on. Although I suppose it's only entertaining to those who don't live there. 

Willow you are the spitting image of your mama!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I, on the other hand, am counting the days until they calm down. They're more trouble than a barrel full of monkeys. This morning they decided the meezer's clubhouse needed more light, so tore down not just the bedroom curtains but the voile too. Clawed impressively climbed the wall (how? how?) almost to ceiling height before dropping like a stone and causing me to lose another of MY nine lives. And at the front of the house, the road is being resurfaced and five nosy kittins have been hanging off the curtains, screaming abuse at the workmen, telling them they could do digging and why hadn't anyone asked them...
> Add to that they are going through a hiding things phase (I can't put anything down and expect it to stay there...this week they've made off with my *reading glasses, my keys, several tomatoes and some vegan bacon)* and I am wondering what I was thinking of when I decided to give up alcohol for Lent...



LOL tomatoes and vegan bacon!? these kittens are too much  you cannot deny they make you laugh and keep Casa Clever interesting!


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> I think someone if planning to make some BLTs for dinner.  Have you checked the bread and lettuce supply?



don't forget the mayo....it's probably missing too!


----------



## cats n bags

Candice0985 said:


> don't forget the mayo....it's probably missing too!



Mayo is poison   It's not a sammich without the MIRACLE WHIP!


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> Mayo is poison   It's not a sammich without the MIRACLE WHIP!



 well at Casa Clever I bet it is vegan miracle whip!!!


----------



## clevercat

Ooh what's Miracle Whip?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Ooh what's Miracle Whip?



http://www.neatorama.com/2006/12/22/whats-the-difference-miracle-whip-vs-mayonnaise/#!zGGtL

Miracle Whip looks a lot like Mayo, but has extra stuff added.  I prefer it as a sandwich dressing, but you can't really substitute it for Mayo in a recipe.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> http://www.neatorama.com/2006/12/22/whats-the-difference-miracle-whip-vs-mayonnaise/#!zGGtL
> 
> Miracle Whip looks a lot like Mayo, but has extra stuff added.  I prefer it as a sandwich dressing, but you can't really substitute it for Mayo in a recipe.



Thank you.*cats*Wow, those ingredients! I guess it's not vegan? I sometimes use veganaisse but - well, it leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Thank you.*cats*Wow, those ingredients! I guess it's not vegan? I sometimes use veganaisse but - well, it leaves a lot to be desired.



I tried to copy Miracle Whip back in my poor college days, but could never get the spices/sugar/vinegar quite right.  I don't know how you could make either Mayo or M.Whip without the raw eggs.  Mayo is easy to make if you have a blender, it's pretty much oil and eggs whipped until it turns white and thick. 

Is there a good vegan substitute for whole egg used as a binder ingredient?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I tried to copy Miracle Whip back in my poor college days, but could never get the spices/sugar/vinegar quite right.  I don't know how you could make either Mayo or M.Whip without the raw eggs.  Mayo is easy to make if you have a blender, it's pretty much oil and eggs whipped until it turns white and thick.
> 
> Is there a good vegan substitute for whole egg used as a binder ingredient?



I usually use flaxseed or canola oil in savoury dishes. Applesauce or mashed up banana in sweet things. I once managed to make a really good sub for sour cream using cashew nuts. Nom nom nom


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I usually use flaxseed or canola oil in savoury dishes. Applesauce or mashed up banana in sweet things. I once managed to make a really good sub for sour cream using cashew nuts. Nom nom nom



one of my close friends is vegan and she makes an excellent alfredo sauce with cashew nuts!
recipe:
2 cups of raw cashews - soaked overnight
4 cloves of garlic, sauteed 
2 cups boiling water (I used to starchy water from the boiling pasta - I imagine this would work no matter what pasta you used!)
1 whole lemon, juiced
1 tablespoon vegan Worcestershire sauce
Salt / pepper / seasoning of your choice

So, I prefer to soak my raw cashews overnight, but I have also made this with them only soaking for an hour. It's just that longer is better. Boil your water for the pasta and saute your garlic at the same time. In a food processor, pulse the raw cashews until they're finely chopped. Carefully pour in some of the hot pasta water, about 2-3 cups, juice from 1 whole lemon, the sauteed garlic, Worcestershire sauce. Blend all of this for about 3 minutes. After that is done, pour it into a small pot over medium-heat. This is where you'll begin your tasting and add however much salt / pepper / seasoning you want, and the medium-heat thickens the sauce perfectly. 


I bet you could do the same with cashew nuts to make a mayonnaise like dressing! i'm not huge on mayo or miracle whip TBH. I prefer using avocado as a spread on sandwiches...expecially BLT's YUMMM!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I usually use flaxseed or canola oil in savoury dishes. Applesauce or mashed up banana in sweet things. I once managed to make a really good sub for sour cream using cashew nuts. Nom nom nom



Honestly, I'm so anti-mayo that I've found adding pickles to a dry sandwich is a more satisfying substitute for M.Whip.  Sometimes I want Kosher dill for a salty, garlicy flavor, other times sweet pickle relish is better.

edited to add:  If you just want more crunchy and don't want soggy lettuce, try adding potato or tortillia chips under the bread.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Honestly, I'm so anti-mayo that I've found adding pickles to a dry sandwich is a more satisfying substitute for M.Whip.  Sometimes I want Kosher dill for a salty, garlicy flavor, other times sweet pickle relish is better.
> 
> edited to add:  If you just want more crunchy and don't want soggy lettuce, try adding potato or tortillia chips under the bread.



Mmm potato chips. My standard sammich when I'm out and about is a CLT. Cucumber, lettuce and tomato. Yum. Just the right amount of crunch (although I may well add chips to the next one).


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> one of my close friends is vegan and she makes an excellent alfredo sauce with cashew nuts!
> recipe:
> 2 cups of raw cashews - soaked overnight
> 4 cloves of garlic, sauteed
> 2 cups boiling water (I used to starchy water from the boiling pasta - I imagine this would work no matter what pasta you used!)
> 1 whole lemon, juiced
> 1 tablespoon vegan Worcestershire sauce
> Salt / pepper / seasoning of your choice
> 
> So, I prefer to soak my raw cashews overnight, but I have also made this with them only soaking for an hour. It's just that longer is better. Boil your water for the pasta and saute your garlic at the same time. In a food processor, pulse the raw cashews until they're finely chopped. Carefully pour in some of the hot pasta water, about 2-3 cups, juice from 1 whole lemon, the sauteed garlic, Worcestershire sauce. Blend all of this for about 3 minutes. After that is done, pour it into a small pot over medium-heat. This is where you'll begin your tasting and add however much salt / pepper / seasoning you want, and the medium-heat thickens the sauce perfectly.
> 
> 
> I bet you could do the same with cashew nuts to make a mayonnaise like dressing! i'm not huge on mayo or miracle whip TBH. I prefer using avocado as a spread on sandwiches...expecially BLT's YUMMM!



Thank you! This will be one I'll try in a couple of weeks. I bit the bullet and ordered a VitaMix. Can't wait.


----------



## clevercat

Georgie, thinking deep thoughts about sammiches


----------



## buzzytoes

Mmmmmsammichesmmmmmm Georgie Porgie need sammiches!!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Thank you! This will be one I'll try in a couple of weeks. I bit the bullet and ordered a VitaMix. Can't wait.



you're welcome! i'm not vegan but I don't like to eat a lot of meat. I feel healthier when I don't! I've tried this and really liked it. let me know if you do too


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Georgie, thinking deep thoughts about sammiches
> View attachment 2542348



oh he looks like he would loooove a sammich! maybe mom will be ever so nice and make you one with  some cream cheeses


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> Georgie, thinking deep thoughts about sammiches
> View attachment 2542348



Clevercat, this photo...well be still my beating heart. I am in love with her.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Mmmmmsammichesmmmmmm Georgie Porgie need sammiches!!



Wiff teh popped chips sprinkled ober teh cream cheese, Aunty buzzy!


----------



## poopsie

Such a great photo! I can see every fur on his widdle head!


----------



## clevercat

All the recent naughtiness of the kittens, forgiven in the early hours of this morning. I woke up to find Willow, purring louder than I've ever heard, stretched out right along me, with her front legs wrapped tightly around my neck and her head tucked neatly under my chin. Bliss. Even when I moved, she moved with me...Willow has become a Gramma's girl


----------



## clevercat

In other news, a while back I was asked to write a piece (for the rescue newsletter) on last year's losses and the saga of Little Miss ihateyou and her kittens, and how she is now an Angel. Of course we are now fast approaching the deadline and ohemmcheese everything I write sounds soooo tedious. Reading it back, I am bored to tears. Why can't I write???


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> In other news, a while back I was asked to write a piece (for the rescue newsletter) on last year's losses and the saga of Little Miss ihateyou and her kittens, and how she is now an Angel. Of course we are now fast approaching the deadline and ohemmcheese everything I write sounds soooo tedious. Reading it back, I am bored to tears. Why can't I write???



You can write, go back in this thread and start pulling out some of the stories about "My name is Angel, and I hate everybody!" You would just need to fill in some of the spaces between the stories.  If it isn't too painful for you, include some of the sad stuff along with they happy parts.  People should know if isn't all sunshine and roses, but in the end, it is all worth the tears and heartbreak.

If this is going to be part fund raising, include the part about how you almost lost them all when they got so sick and you needed to do a little crowd sourcing to get the donations to cover the $$$$$ medicine that saved so many small lives.


----------



## Cindi

You are an amazing writer and there are SO many great stories about Angel and her babies I'm sure you will come up with something wonderful...and heartbreaking. I agree with Cats, look back in the thread and pull out some of the things that most affected you. The small victories and the horrible losses. If you want to post it here to get our thoughts I would be honored to read it.


----------



## poopsie

This thread is the first thing I check when I turn on the computer. I love the daily saga of life at BBT. I agree with Cats either pull from this thread or write as if you were talking to us.


----------



## jenny70

poopsie2 said:


> this thread is the first thing i check when i turn on the computer. I love the daily saga of life at bbt. I agree with cats either pull from this thread or write as if you were talking to us.




+1


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> You can write, go back in this thread and start pulling out some of the stories about "My name is Angel, and I hate everybody!" You would just need to fill in some of the spaces between the stories.  If it isn't too painful for you, include some of the sad stuff along with they happy parts.  People should know if isn't all sunshine and roses, but in the end, it is all worth the tears and heartbreak.
> 
> If this is going to be part fund raising, include the part about how you almost lost them all when they got so sick and you needed to do a little crowd sourcing to get the donations to cover the $$$$$ medicine that saved so many small lives.





Cindi said:


> You are an amazing writer and there are SO many great stories about Angel and her babies I'm sure you will come up with something wonderful...and heartbreaking. I agree with Cats, look back in the thread and pull out some of the things that most affected you. The small victories and the horrible losses. If you want to post it here to get our thoughts I would be honored to read it.





poopsie2 said:


> This thread is the first thing I check when I turn on the computer. I love the daily saga of life at BBT. I agree with Cats either pull from this thread or write as if you were talking to us.





jenny70 said:


> +1



Thank you all  I'll work on it over the next few days and post it here before I send it across to the rescue.
Meanwhile, my little mountaineer, Clawed...well he's really outdone himself this morning. For the past few days he has been obsessed with climbing to the top of the back door and I have been equally obsessed with racing after him yelling, "Clawed noooooooooo". This morning and without informing me of his plans, he reached the summit. And cracked the door frame on the way down. New door frame coming up. Cue another exhausted *sigh* Clawed is completely unrepentant and now set on achieving (quite literally) new heights. The kitchen ceiling apparently beckons...


----------



## gazoo

^ Oh Clawed!  LOL  

Clever, you are a vibrant writer.  I'd love to see you do children's books about your brood.  I check out books from our library to read to the kids every night and they are so boring compared to this thread.


----------



## clevercat

Angel caught a sunbeam...


Clawed, Mr Murphy and Missy wanted some sunshine action, too...


And finally (for now) some Gerbs and Basil Sunday Snoodles


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> ^ Oh Clawed!  LOL
> 
> Clever, you are a vibrant writer.  I'd love to see you do children's books about your brood.  I check out books from our library to read to the kids every night and they are so boring compared to this thread.



Thank you gazoo. I'd love to write a book...


----------



## poopsie

Lovely photos! Basil is looking especially cougarish in that last one


----------



## buzzytoes

I love when the kitties get their tongues stuck out and don't even realize it. Gerbs you are looking the epitome of elderly adorable!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> I love when the kitties get their tongues stuck out and don't even realize it. Gerbs you are looking the epitome of elderly adorable!



I can't believe Gerbs will be 12 this year. In May, it'll be three years since he and Phillip joined the madness of BBT. As for Basil - 18 this year!


----------



## clevercat

Mr Murphy will seek revenge if he finds out these have been posted on teh interwebs


----------



## clevercat

Clawed is on a roll today. I have a meeting tomorrow morning so running around getting myself ready. Self tan applied, have just finished my nails and about to sit back for a couple of hours. As I applied the second coat of nail enamel, the familiar fragrance of an eye watering steamer filled the air. Clawed came to sit in front of me and the smell got worse and worse. I thought himself was a bit giggly and finding something amusing. Turns out he'd stepped in the steamer and had a pawfull of poop. Impeccable timing.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Mr Murphy will seek revenge if he finds out these have been posted on teh interwebs
> View attachment 2544538
> 
> View attachment 2544539
> View attachment 2544540
> 
> View attachment 2544541




I know I will lose a hand if I rub that little tummy but it's so hard to resist!


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> I know I will lose a hand if I rub that little tummy but it's so hard to resist!



Lol so true. At least you didn't find out the hard way, like I did.
Meanwhile, tomorrow is peanuts day for Clawed and William. I am more worried than usual, given their snottiness and in Will's case, general smallness and hatred of all things veterinary...please hold good thoughts for us tomorrow. It'll be a long day and I won't be able to relax until I call for a PM post-op update.


----------



## poopsie

Best wishes little fellas!


----------



## gazoo

Thinking of Clawed and Wills...


----------



## clevercat

Thank you both - I just want it to be this time tomorrow, knowing all is ok. Just worried because they are my tiny babies - and under his tough mountaineer exterior, Clawed is a fraidy cat...


----------



## Cindi

Fingers and paws crossed here for an easy day for the boys. Extra treats will be due tonight.


----------



## cats n bags

Poor little guys.  Hoping you have a good stock of peas and that the transition from Almond Joy to Mounds is an easy one for everyone.


----------



## boxermom

Crossing fingers and paws for the boys. It's always a worry.

clever, you really should think about doing childrens' books about BBT's antics. A local person who owns a Mastiff (think really big dog!) called Norman  has written some books that are nicely illustrated and sell quite well locally (and maybe elsewhere). My granddaughter met Norman while visiting here and she loves the books. Something about animals and children is a magical combination.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Lol so true. At least you didn't find out the hard way, like I did.
> 
> Meanwhile, tomorrow is peanuts day for Clawed and William. I am more worried than usual, given their snottiness and in Will's case, general smallness and hatred of all things veterinary...please hold good thoughts for us tomorrow. It'll be a long day and I won't be able to relax until I call for a PM post-op update.




Thinking good thoughts for Clawed and William today!


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Crossing fingers and paws for the boys. It's always a worry.
> 
> clever, you really should think about doing childrens' books about BBT's antics. A local person who owns a Mastiff (think really big dog!) called Norman  has written some books that are nicely illustrated and sell quite well locally (and maybe elsewhere). My granddaughter met Norman while visiting here and she loves the books. Something about animals and children is a magical combination.


 
I'm not sure where I'd start, but I will definitely look into this. Not to make money - but wouldn't it be a great way to educate children? Clawed said he wants to buy mountain climbing gear with any royalties 
The boys are booked in with LV at 8.30AM tomorrow. There will be little sleep tonight....


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Poor little guys.  Hoping you have a good stock of peas and *that the transition from Almond Joy to Mounds is an easy one for everyone*.


 
 I nearly choked on my coffee.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I nearly choked on my coffee.



You will go to sleep tonight singing the jingle...

_Sometimes you feel like a nut...sometimes you don't.

Almond Joy's got nuts...Mounds don't...  _


----------



## Cindi

Thanks so much for the earworm. I am out running errands and I keep laughing to myself. My hubby is wondering what is so funny about food shopping. 








cats n bags said:


> You will go to sleep tonight singing the jingle...
> 
> _Sometimes you feel like a nut...sometimes you don't.
> 
> Almond Joy's got nuts...Mounds don't...  _


----------



## Candice0985

good luck to Clawed and Wills tomorrow! i'm sure everything will go just fine. of course they will expect 5 star treatment and some delicious snacks to make up for all the stress and lost mountain climbing time 

LOL at the almond joy and mounds jingle!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> You will go to sleep tonight singing the jingle...
> 
> _Sometimes you feel like a nut...sometimes you don't.
> 
> Almond Joy's got nuts...Mounds don't...  _



I googled it...now I can't get it out of my head. Grr.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I googled it...now I can't get it out of my head. Grr.






This might help :devil:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLuXQRlwFh8


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> This might help :devil:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLuXQRlwFh8



Yep. Almond Joy replaced with sugar sweet sugar lol


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> I'm not sure where I'd start, but I will definitely look into this. Not to make money - but wouldn't it be a great way to educate children? Clawed said he wants to buy mountain climbing gear with any royalties
> The boys are booked in with LV at 8.30AM tomorrow. There will be little sleep tonight....



Hi clevercat, I will also be thinking very good thoughts for Clawed and Wills. 

I'm, seconding or thirding (is that a word - probably not) in any case - you should write a book. You have fabulous stories - especially the one of swatting at the water coming out of the faucet and climbing up the wall - both favorites of mine. Those babies can entertain for a life time of stories.  You could consider donating any profits toward their care or donating to a shelter. Just a thought ......


----------



## boxermom

stylemechanel said:


> Hi clevercat, I will also be thinking very good thoughts for Clawed and Wills.
> 
> I'm, seconding or thirding (is that a word - probably not) in any case - you should write a book. You have fabulous stories - especially the one of swatting at the water coming out of the faucet and climbing up the wall - both favorites of mine. Those babies can entertain for a life time of stories.  You could consider donating any profits toward their care or donating to a shelter. Just a thought ......



Yes, yes, yes to your stories, clever. You create word pictures that we can see and enjoy! What a gift you have.


----------



## clevercat

stylemechanel said:


> Hi clevercat, I will also be thinking very good thoughts for Clawed and Wills.
> 
> I'm, seconding or thirding (is that a word - probably not) in any case - you should write a book. You have fabulous stories - especially the one of swatting at the water coming out of the faucet and climbing up the wall - both favorites of mine. Those babies can entertain for a life time of stories.  You could consider donating any profits toward their care or donating to a shelter. Just a thought ......





boxermom said:


> Yes, yes, yes to your stories, clever. You create word pictures that we can see and enjoy! What a gift you have.



I would really love to do this!
BBT is an unhappy place this morning - only because nobody is allowed brefus until I get back from the vet a little later. In protest at this outrage, Angel has peed outside the bocks, and two of the kittins have yarked furballs all over the clean bedding...
Six hours until I can make the call to find out when I can pick them up. It's going to be a long morning.


----------



## clevercat

We're back. Already. William and Clawed are still fully peanutted. *sigh*. Life at BBT rarely runs smoothly, so why did I think today  would be any different. Left the kittins at the vet, with William front and centre of the carrier screaming about vengeance (the Nurse wrote 'William is not a people cat' across his consent form) and my poor little mountain climber Clawed, he was just sobbing quietly into his blanket at the back of the carrier...
LV called me at 11.00 to tell me both had become so stressed, the herpes symptoms intensified and they had started sneezing blood. So both have had a long-acting antibiotic shot, and they'll be on painkillers for the next five days. I've rebooked for next Friday. Sometimes I think I will never get ahead of myself. Anyway. Two little kittens are now home and bragging about how brave they were, and the trick they'd played on LV to make sure they got sent home early. Life here may not be easy, but at least it's never dull...


----------



## Candice0985

wow! they sure know how to make life interesting don't they!? I didn't know the herpes virus could cause them to sneeze blood....poor little guys!

they get to keep their almond joys for another week or so....they sure are resourceful


----------



## gazoo

Oh NO!  This is so funny!  They outsmarted the peanut thieves.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Oh NO!  This is so funny!  They outsmarted the peanut thieves.


 
An' watch us do it again next week, Aunty Gazoo! :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh those clever little babes. Hope the symptoms calm down now that they are back at home. Little stinkers.


----------



## cats n bags

Boys...

There is a reason they call those your naughty bits.  They will get you into trouble, and it will be the sort of trouble you don't want to be in.  Like, if you are mean to LV, you will have to go out to the wild west cowboy who will take care of it with a rusty pocket knife.

Be nice to LV and let her take the bits in the nice way.  You will not get into trouble, or go to the cattle ranch to have the cowboys do it with the rusty pocket knife.  After it is over, you will get treats and snacks.  If you make the sad face at Gramma, you can probably score some toys and a new activity center or something else really cool.

Luv, Mr. Kitty


----------



## clevercat

Multi-cat snoodle pile-up!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## Allykat723

Clever,

Just wanted to take a minute to tell you how much I appreciate what you do for your kitties and the time you spend writing up their stories and posting here for us.  I don't post very often at all, but I wanted to come out of lurkerdom and tell you I read this thread daily to see what is going on with all the furbabies.  

My daughter is 12 and she'll read the updates on out iPad and you have made her laugh out loud so many times with your descriptions.  She says she can't even pick a favorite because they all have such great personalities.  I can't wait till she gets home from school and reads how they got out of having the snip-snip done today.

So again, thank you so much for sharing with all of us.


----------



## Cindi

Oh those little devils!  Is there something you can give them pre surgery to calm them down some for next Friday??  Thank goodness for LV. She is amazing.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> We're back. Already. William and Clawed are still fully peanutted. *sigh*. Life at BBT rarely runs smoothly, so why did I think today  would be any different. Left the kittins at the vet, with William front and centre of the carrier screaming about vengeance *(the Nurse wrote 'William is not a people cat' across his consent form)* and my poor little mountain climber Clawed, he was just sobbing quietly into his blanket at the back of the carrier...
> LV called me at 11.00 to tell me both had become so stressed, the herpes symptoms intensified and they had started sneezing blood. So both have had a long-acting antibiotic shot, and they'll be on painkillers for the next five days. I've rebooked for next Friday. Sometimes I think I will never get ahead of myself. Anyway. Two little kittens are now home and bragging about how brave they were, and the trick they'd played on LV to make sure they got sent home early. Life here may not be easy, but at least it's never dull...





Mr Julius has a jacket as well................


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Multi-cat snoodle pile-up!
> View attachment 2547121




Love!


----------



## clevercat

Allykat723 said:


> Clever,
> 
> Just wanted to take a minute to tell you how much I appreciate what you do for your kitties and the time you spend writing up their stories and posting here for us.  I don't post very often at all, but I wanted to come out of lurkerdom and tell you I read this thread daily to see what is going on with all the furbabies.
> 
> My daughter is 12 and she'll read the updates on out iPad and you have made her laugh out loud so many times with your descriptions.  She says she can't even pick a favorite because they all have such great personalities.  I can't wait till she gets home from school and reads how they got out of having the snip-snip done today.
> 
> So again, thank you so much for sharing with all of us.



This post just made my day! Thank you! Allykat's daughter - Hai! And here's a Murphy story that just perfectly adds the cherry to the snotty Sundae of my day...
I LOVE notebooks. I'm quite fussy, they need to be good paper with wide lines and a pretty cover. Today I started a new one. It was on the coffee table by the sofa as I sat at the dining room table, idly chatting on the phone to someone about a PR event that's coming up. Mr Murphy was napping on the arm of the sofa. A peaceful, tranquil setting. Then without warning he sat up, belched like a trucker (apologies to any truckers reading this lol) and yarked All. Over. My. Notebook. I am now picking bits of biscuit out of the spiral binding and let me tell you, that is not a nice job...


----------



## poopsie

ush:


----------



## Cindi

Maybe a little too good at painting the mental picture.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Maybe a little too good at painting the mental picture.



Apparently he only did it to stop the kittins getting so much thread space...


----------



## boxermom

They each do their best to get a share of the attention, don't they?


----------



## clevercat

One last photo before BBT goes to bed (Not William and Clawed, though, as they are high as kites on the painkillers and planning to party until the early hours...) - Phil and Beaker-Jane


----------



## vinbenphon1

ohhh I love a good snoodle.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> One last photo before BBT goes to bed (Not William and Clawed, though, as they are high as kites on the painkillers and planning to party until the early hours...) - Phil and Beaker-Jane
> View attachment 2547419




She just seems to love everyone!  So cute!


----------



## boxermom

The kittens have certainly been accepted by the *senior* group of felines.


----------



## buzzytoes

Speaking of tittens....I am an auntie today! Sister's cat had three babies last check in.


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> Speaking of tittens....I am an auntie today! Sister's cat had three babies last check in.





New tittins!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Speaking of tittens....I am an auntie today! Sister's cat had three babies last check in.



Woo hoo! Congratulations Auntie buzzy! Anxiously waiting for peekchures 
,


----------



## Allykat723

clevercat said:


> This post just made my day! Thank you! Allykat's daughter - Hai! And here's a Murphy story that just perfectly adds the cherry to the snotty Sundae of my day...
> I LOVE notebooks. I'm quite fussy, they need to be good paper with wide lines and a pretty cover. Today I started a new one. It was on the coffee table by the sofa as I sat at the dining room table, idly chatting on the phone to someone about a PR event that's coming up. Mr Murphy was napping on the arm of the sofa. A peaceful, tranquil setting. Then without warning he sat up, belched like a trucker (apologies to any truckers reading this lol) and yarked All. Over. My. Notebook. I am now picking bits of biscuit out of the spiral binding and let me tell you, that is not a nice job...



So this is what I heard when I got home from work yesterday:

1. Mom you were talking about me on purse forum (sigh, eye roll)
2. Miss Clever said "hi" to me (giggle, giggle)

Preteens....oy vey

Then she wanted to know why our cats didn't do funny things like that and I reminded her that pukey kitties aren't a good thing even if it is a funny story


----------



## clevercat

Allykat723 said:


> So this is what I heard when I got home from work yesterday:
> 
> 1. Mom you were talking about me on purse forum (sigh, eye roll)
> 2. Miss Clever said "hi" to me (giggle, giggle)
> 
> Preteens....oy vey
> 
> Then she wanted to know why our cats didn't do funny things like that and I reminded her that pukey kitties aren't a good thing even if it is a funny story



Ha! It's like buzzytoes says - these things are only entertaining if they're not happening to you. For example, Mini Bean yarked up a hairball of gigantic proportions last night. Being a considerate girl, she didn't want to do it on the bedroom carpet so instead, the deposit was made into my FitFlop. As I discovered when I put my foot in it this morning. *sigh*


----------



## buzzytoes

Posting here since I figure Clever might have experience with this at the very least.

Honey Bear (sister's cat) is apparently being a not very good mommy. She is not quite a year old (don't get me started with the issues I have with my sister's pet ownership) and this is her first litter. She had three total and will pay attention to them when sister is in the bathroom with her, but when sister left the bathroom, she started moving the kittens to the litter box. Sister has since taken the litter box out, and given her new bedding. Any tips to help the new mommy be a proper mommy?


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Posting here since I figure Clever might have experience with this at the very least.
> 
> Honey Bear (sister's cat) is apparently being a not very good mommy. She is not quite a year old (don't get me started with the issues I have with my sister's pet ownership) and this is her first litter. She had three total and will pay attention to them when sister is in the bathroom with her, but when sister left the bathroom, she started moving the kittens to the litter box. Sister has since taken the litter box out, and given her new bedding. Any tips to help the new mommy be a proper mommy?



Does she have a kitten pen? If not, try a big deep sided box with lots of blankies. In the first couple of weeks, Angel spent a lot of time trying to move the tittens, not quite sure where she was heading with them but as she was in the pen, everyone was safe. Is new mum ok feeding the kittens? And stimulating them for baffroom activities? I hope your sister will now get mama cat neutered. A year old is just too young (I know you know that)...


----------



## buzzytoes

Sounds like she will feed them if sister is in there. She moved them to the litter box but then was sleeping elsewhere - so to me that is not a good sign but I have only had one cat that had a litter and she took proper care of them. She was going to get the boy neutered (she is at five females, one neutered male and one unneutered male) but apparently she got prego first. I feel like I have an illegitimate child - here I am the president of the board for our Humane Society and my sister is not getting her pets neutered because she has no job.  Unfortunately she lives 1000 miles away so it's not like I can go get the tittens myself either!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Sounds like she will feed them if sister is in there. She moved them to the litter box but then was sleeping elsewhere - so to me that is not a good sign but I have only had one cat that had a litter and she took proper care of them. She was going to get the boy neutered (she is at five females, one neutered male and one unneutered male) but apparently she got prego first. I feel like I have an illegitimate child - here I am the president of the board for our Humane Society and my sister is not getting her pets neutered because she has no job.  Unfortunately she lives 1000 miles away so it's not like I can go get the tittens myself either!



She's very young, maybe your sister needs to be there to reassure her - you know, just latch the kittens on, watch as she feeds them, check they are getting cleaned up after...


----------



## buzzytoes

After talking to her more, I think Honey Bear is doing fine, it was just the moving the kittens that freaked her out. There was baby poop in the blankets so she must be feeding them and helping them poop. I told her to leave them alone for a minimum of two hours and keep away from the room to give her some quiet time with them. Waiting for my status update this morning!


----------



## clevercat

I am exhausted. Been on my feet at a PR event since 8am, it's now nearly 8pm and I'm on my way home. Thank goodness I thought to book cat sitter...just imagining the tiny fury of a hungry William...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I am exhausted. Been on my feet at a PR event since 8am, it's now nearly 8pm and I'm on my way home. Thank goodness I thought to book cat sitter...just imagining the tiny fury of a hungry William...






similar day here. there was an accident on the freeway and it took me two hours to go 14 miles. Almost 4 hours to get home..........the cats were outraged! LOL


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> similar day here. there was an accident on the freeway and it took me two hours to go 14 miles. Almost 4 hours to get home..........the cats were outraged! LOL



It's the look on their faces, isn't it? Even though cat sitter (after what happened when Tommy passed, it's going to be a while before I can reinstate the L in LCS...) had visited, I was still greeted by a horde at the door, all making out there had been no feeding going on, the lady had been in, put empty bowls down and left. What happened next was surely rehearsed. They turned as one body and CHARGED through the house to the kitchen, Basil yelling  the 'feedmenaow' battle cry. I've never seen teamwork like it. 
Also - four hours? Poor you. I hope there was a slug of Baileys waiting for you...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> It's the look on their faces, isn't it? Even though cat sitter (after what happened when Tommy passed, it's going to be a while before I can reinstate the L in LCS...) had visited, I was still greeted by a horde at the door, all making out there had been no feeding going on, the lady had been in, put empty bowls down and left. What happened next was surely rehearsed. They turned as one body and CHARGED through the house to the kitchen, Basil yelling  the 'feedmenaow' battle cry. I've never seen teamwork like it.
> Also - four hours? Poor you. I hope there was a slug of Baileys waiting for you...




LOl------there was a similar charge here only it was towards the door when I opened it. Apparently they had given up hope and were hell bent on a foraging expedition in order to stave off starvation.


----------



## clevercat

Gerbil, looking all kittiny


----------



## poopsie

Looooooooove it!!!!   :giggles:


----------



## buzzytoes

Baby tittens!! Three grey tabbies. Mama is feeding and caring for them but she doesn't like to spend all that much time with them. She spends as much time in with them as she does out, but as long as they are fed and pooped I guess that is all that matters for now.

Love Gerbs blowing you raspberries!


----------



## clevercat

Squueeee tittins! Oh it takes me back to last year... They're beautiful!


----------



## Cindi

Gerbil said no more flashy momma. I need more treats. 


Babies!!!!  I just love kittens.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Gerbil, looking all kittiny
> View attachment 2550538




I just love this thread!  So cute!


----------



## jenny70

buzzytoes said:


> View attachment 2550605
> 
> Baby tittens!! Three grey tabbies. Mama is feeding and caring for them but she doesn't like to spend all that much time with them. She spends as much time in with them as she does out, but as long as they are fed and pooped I guess that is all that matters for now.
> 
> Love Gerbs blowing you raspberries!




Love!


----------



## Candice0985

ermahgad!!!

cute Gerbs AND tittens!!!??

so cute!!


----------



## clevercat

Jasmine with her cougar boifren'


----------



## Cindi

So much Snoodle!!!  I love all these pics. Thanks for sharing your babies with us.


----------



## clevercat

Look! Basil gots ink! I hadn't seen this before - LV thinks he was tattooed back in the days before microchipping was available. Basil says that's wrong and he has a Mysterious Past.


And one last snoodle before bed


----------



## leasul2003

Awe... Gerbs is so cute blowing raspberries! And Basil Basil Basil, you rebel! There is nothing sexier than a man with tats.


----------



## buzzytoes

Basil Basil Basil must have been a drunken sailor back in the day, getting random tattoos.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Basil Basil Basil must have been a drunken sailor back in the day, getting random tattoos.



He says he was a spy.
*HAY! Did summbodies say pie????? Nomnomnomnom *


----------



## clevercat

Talk some sense into me, please. 15year old deaf boy needs a home. He is called Bob. I wasn't ever going to adopt again. Not sure I should now, but keep going back to see his photo and can't get him out of my mind. Thoughts?


----------



## clevercat

Bob


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Talk some sense into me, please. 15year old deaf boy needs a home. He is called Bob. I wasn't ever going to adopt again. Not sure I should now, but keep going back to see his photo and can't get him out of my mind. Thoughts?




The practical side of me wants to tell you that you've been through so much heartache and loss lately and that your plate is really full right now that maybe you should wait awhile before adopting again. 

My heart tells you to go for it!  

Not much help at all, I know...


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> The practical side of me wants to tell you that you've been through so much heartache and loss lately and that your plate is really full right now that maybe you should wait awhile before adopting again.
> 
> My heart tells you to go for it!
> 
> Not much help at all, I know...



Just how I feel. There's a whole committee in my head right now, discussing this...


----------



## Cindi

Bob     I don't know how your committee meeting is going but I know mine would have decided on no then went ahead and did it anyway.    Yep, no help here either.


----------



## boxermom

will they tell you if any other excellent foster homes are willing to take him or is that a no-no in the rescue business?  He looks very sweet. Don't know what to tell you. My head and heart would be arguing also.


----------



## clevercat

The committee meeting is still in progress. Am pretty sure there was a punch-up up there a little earlier - I have such a bad headache right now. Taking two painkillers and closing BBT for the day. Maybe if I sleep on it, the right answer will appear.


----------



## buzzytoes

If you can't get him out of your head tomorrow then I think it's a yes. Really we would all TRY to say no, but would we be able to?


----------



## clevercat

For the first time ever, my head won out over my heart (you'll remind me of that, won't you - the day I post that Bob is en route to BBT) - I am not going to offer Bob a home. William and Clawed, on a drug-fuelled rampage (they do love that pain killer/anti-inflammatory - Wills actually opens his mouth voluntarily!) led the other kittens on a wild chase through the house last night, knocking things over, spilling the water bowls, scattering biscuit...and I thought I would be mad to take on more work. Most of the time I am exhausted, and then there's the not so small matter of even more vet bills. Going back to my original plan of taking at least a year out from adding to the family.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>



Yep, that's about right...a little MOAR destruction but on the right track


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> For the first time ever, my head won out over my heart (you'll remind me of that, won't you - the day I post that Bob is en route to BBT) - I am not going to offer Bob a home. William and Clawed, on a drug-fuelled rampage (they do love that pain killer/anti-inflammatory - Wills actually opens his mouth voluntarily!) led the other kittens on a wild chase through the house last night, knocking things over, spilling the water bowls, scattering biscuit...and I thought I would be mad to take on more work. Most of the time I am exhausted, and then there's the not so small matter of even more vet bills. Going back to my original plan of taking at least a year out from adding to the family.


I'm sure Bob will understand what a lucky kitteh he is to have you adopt him&#8230; It is hard to go on when you have suffered so much emotional pain. But unfortunately, cat (animal) abandonment and suffering doesn't stop&#8230; and you are one of a few who can continue to make such a huge difference to their lives.   And we here on TPF are more than willing to offer our support and positive energies to you and your fur babies.


----------



## Cindi

I think you made a good decision. I have had to stop myself several times from getting involved in taking in special needs cats. I'm sure some other kind person (there are more of them out there than those on this thread, thankfully) will adopt Bob and give him a nice home. I have to keep reminding myself that there are many other wonderful rescue people out there and I don't have to say yes to every situation. Hopefully the rescue will let you know when goes to his new home.








clevercat said:


> For the first time ever, my head won out over my heart (you'll remind me of that, won't you - the day I post that Bob is en route to BBT) - I am not going to offer Bob a home. William and Clawed, on a drug-fuelled rampage (they do love that pain killer/anti-inflammatory - Wills actually opens his mouth voluntarily!) led the other kittens on a wild chase through the house last night, knocking things over, spilling the water bowls, scattering biscuit...and I thought I would be mad to take on more work. Most of the time I am exhausted, and then there's the not so small matter of even more vet bills. Going back to my original plan of taking at least a year out from adding to the family.


----------



## cats n bags

I think you made the right decision.  I would want to wait until the boys get past their peanut surgeries before bringing any one else in.  The kitten crazies might be too much for an elderly gentleman cat who won't hear the thundering herd coming at him until it's too late.  

Do you know any local cat people that might have a soft place for Bob?  Maybe your job is to help him find his person, and not be his person.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh sorry clevercat I didn't read the 'not' your sentence Thats what happens when you try to squeeze in too much tpf in such a short break 

Sometimes you do have to put the breaks on. I wish you and your fur babes all the best.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Yep, that's about right...a little MOAR destruction but on the right track


----------



## boxermom

I would've supported you whatever you decided to do. But most of here are caretakers at heart and often put ourselves last on the list of beings to take good care of. You must be good to yourself in order to offer the selfless care that your clan requires.

I always want to save the world, but need to remember that's not possible. You already have your hands full with elder felines and the tittens. And vet bills can be enormous! We have just the one dog and I can't believe how much it costs to keep him healthy!

poopsie--that video clip is hilarious!!!


----------



## dusty paws

I second boxer mom 100%. Thinking of you clever


----------



## buzzytoes

I third what boxermom said! I admire you for being able to stick with your plan! My head is never good at saying no, but luckily that's what I have DH for.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>



Yep. Spot on. They even managed to bring down a huge, heavy mirror this morning. Still in one piece but took a chunk out of the flooring. 
And Wills and Clawed - I will be amazed if I don't have to postpone the peanuts removals again. Wills jumped into my lap a while ago, suggesting as he did so that I "holds your breffs a moment gramma"...the gassies are back. Clawed has just done the same thing, enveloping the snoodle pile in such a cloud of noxious fumes that Basil was forced to vacate the sofa and head for the safety and clean air of the kitchen .


----------



## jenny70

buzzytoes said:


> i third what boxermom said! I admire you for being able to stick with your plan! My head is never good at saying no, but luckily that's what i have dh for.




+1!!


----------



## gazoo

You've got your hands full with loving up and giving a lovely home to so many that would otherwise not have been adopted.  Focus on all you are doing, when you feel down about turning down another.  Those you have have had a chance to know true safety and peace and that is priceless.  If you're like me, it's easy to get self-critical with what we aren't doing, and forget all the good that is already being done every single day.  The recent litter of babies, which you kept and loved, and have cared for despite their medical issues is inspiring.  Honestly, I'm honored to know people like you and the others here that open their homes to less than healthy pets.


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> You've got your hands full with loving up and giving a lovely home to so many that would otherwise not have been adopted.  Focus on all you are doing, when you feel down about turning down another.  Those you have have had a chance to know true safety and peace and that is priceless.  If you're like me, it's easy to get self-critical with what we aren't doing, and forget all the good that is already being done every single day.  The recent litter of babies, which you kept and loved, and have cared for despite their medical issues is inspiring.  Honestly, I'm honored to know people like you and the others here that open their homes to less than healthy pets.



 so true!


----------



## clevercat

Aww, thank you everyone. Today I am relieved that head overruled heart. Wills and Clawed are both really sick again and I've had to postpone their surgery. LV wants to give it at least a month before she'll consider neutering them. Meanwhile, she has prescribed another, stronger course of antibiotics that I collect tomorrow. It's hard to keep going sometimes, one set-back after another - but I suppose I knew that would be likely from the moment they became so ill as teeny tiny babies. *sigh*. I am just having an emotional day...I'm so tired.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Aww, thank you everyone. Today I am relieved that head overruled heart. Wills and Clawed are both really sick again and I've had to postpone their surgery. LV wants to give it at least a month before she'll consider neutering them. Meanwhile, she has prescribed another, stronger course of antibiotics that I collect tomorrow. It's hard to keep going sometimes, one set-back after another - but I suppose I knew that would be likely from the moment they became so ill as teeny tiny babies. *sigh*. I am just having an emotional day...I'm so tired.



 your cats and tittens love you Clever! I hope Clawed and Wills feel better soon 

puuurrsonally I think they are fakin it so they can keeps teh peanuts


----------



## clevercat

Murphy and Missy


Georgie, nomming on wholegrain snacks


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> your cats and tittens love you Clever! I hope Clawed and Wills feel better soon
> 
> puuurrsonally I think they are fakin it so they can keeps teh peanuts



You could be right. The sneezing eased up the moment I cancelled the appointment .
Both are strutting around, very proud of outsmarting Gramma and LV.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> You could be right. The sneezing eased up the moment I cancelled the appointment .
> Both are strutting around, very proud of outsmarting Gramma and LV.



 I knew it! those tittens sure are full of smarts!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Murphy and Missy
> View attachment 2554975
> 
> Georgie, nomming on wholegrain snacks
> View attachment 2554976
> 
> View attachment 2554977



LOL Georgie sure does love crisps!!!
Murphy Missy and Georgie Porgie sure do look cutes today!


----------



## clevercat

My sculpture of Bear arrived this morning - perfect likeness. He he is with Tommy.


----------



## boxermom

^ Aww......so cute. I had a sculpture made of Sam, my soul mate boxer. It reminds me of what a priceless companion he was.

The pic of Murphy and Missy makes a perfect yin/yang symbol!


----------



## Cindi

Awwwww your sculptures are beautiful.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> My sculpture of Bear arrived this morning - perfect likeness. He he is with Tommy.
> View attachment 2555134



:cry:


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Murphy and Missy
> View attachment 2554975
> 
> Georgie, nomming on wholegrain snacks
> View attachment 2554976
> 
> View attachment 2554977



Clever, is the eating of carbs normal in your brood?  Wembley will eat any cooked meat and lick cream cheese icing, but won't eat any other human carby food.  He loves PG Tips tea with milk and sugar!  Hagar will not even touch canned kitty food and only partakes of canned tuna and kitty kibble.  Nothing else.  Although he loves noshing on bugs.  Do many of yours love carby stuffs?


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Clever, is the eating of carbs normal in your brood?  Wembley will eat any cooked meat and lick cream cheese icing, but won't eat any other human carby food.  He loves PG Tips tea with milk and sugar!  Hagar will not even touch canned kitty food and only partakes of canned tuna and kitty kibble.  Nothing else.  Although he loves noshing on bugs.  Do many of yours love carby stuffs?



Completely normal - just think of Missy with her bagels, the tittens with their toast...
All of them like cheese spread, vegan bacon...


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Completely normal - just think of Missy with her bagels, the tittens with their toast...
> All of them like cheese spread, vegan bacon...



Awww, I'd love to share toast with kitties!


----------



## poopsie

Oh i just love those sculptures! What a fantastic job they did.

KiKi loves chips and dry cereal.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Oh i just love those sculptures! What a fantastic job they did.
> 
> KiKi loves chips and dry cereal.



If anyone would like the chance to win their own customised sculpture, the lovely artist has donated a voucher for our Rescue. I'll post a link when we have things up and running, probably around Easter. The competition will feature alongside the Angel story. Number of words written so far: 0. Hummmmmmmmm


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> :cry:



I know...such a perfect likeness. She even sculpted Bear's most favourite thing - cooked broccoli. I miss him terribly.


----------



## gazoo

^ 
Oh sweetie, I can only imagine.  I still can't believe he's gone.


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> My sculpture of Bear arrived this morning - perfect likeness. He he is with Tommy.
> View attachment 2555134



 sorry for some reason my wifi is having hiccups. its on repeat mode....so sorry


----------



## gazoo

^ 
Oh sweetie, I can only imagine.  I still can't believe he's gone.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> I know...such a perfect likeness. She even sculpted Bear's most favourite thing - cooked broccoli. I miss him terribly.



Oh sweetie, I can only imagine.  I still can't believe he's gone.


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> My sculpture of Bear arrived this morning - perfect likeness. He he is with Tommy.
> View attachment 2555134


Those sculptures really captured your Bear and Tommy beautifully. Big hugs clevercat!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> I know...such a perfect likeness. She even sculpted Bear's most favourite thing - cooked broccoli. I miss him terribly.



Oh sweetie, I can only imagine.  I still can't believe he's gone.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> I know...such a perfect likeness. She even sculpted Bear's most favourite thing - cooked broccoli. I miss him terribly.




Oh sweetie, I can only imagine.  I still can't believe he's gone.


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> My sculpture of Bear arrived this morning - perfect likeness. He he is with Tommy.
> View attachment 2555134



ooohhh so embarrassed.....sorry


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> I know...such a perfect likeness. She even sculpted Bear's most favourite thing - cooked broccoli. I miss him terribly.




Oh sweetie, I can only imagine.  I still can't believe he's gone.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> I know...such a perfect likeness. She even sculpted Bear's most favourite thing - cooked broccoli. I miss him terribly.



Oh sweetie, I can only imagine.  I still can't believe he's gone.


----------



## Cindi

Oh no! TPF is stuck on repeat.


----------



## buzzytoes

Big time with gazoo LOL

I love that she even included his hair issues on the sculpture of Bear. Makes it so much more personal.


----------



## poopsie

LOl----the posts wouldn't go through for a while. So if you resubmitted several times they all finally came through


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Big time with gazoo LOL
> 
> I love that she even included his hair issues on the sculpture of Bear. Makes it so much more personal.



I know - it's just the perfect likeness. The sculptor is a pleasure to work with - nothing is too much trouble for her.


----------



## clevercat

stylemechanel said:


> Those sculptures really captured your Bear and Tommy beautifully. Big hugs clevercat!



Thank you  I'm really pleased with them - and they make me think of happy memories. Especially with Bear and his broccoli...I learned the hard way to give him a bowl of his own whenever I cooked it.


----------



## clevercat

So Clawed has just been showing me up. I've been under a really tight work deadline today, so my neighbour ran over to LV to collect the antibiotics for the boys. She came in for tea when she dropped them off and of course, the kittens were Most Anxious to meet her (most likely to see if she was carrying snacks). Sitting chatting over our tea, Clawed jumped up into her lap and - I'm sure everyone has guessed - let go of the biggest, stinkiest toot and sneezed in her face at the same time. Good job she likes animals...


----------



## poopsie

:greengrin:


----------



## Cindi

He must REALLY like her.   I hope she was at least done with her tea. lol








clevercat said:


> So Clawed has just been showing me up. I've been under a really tight work deadline today, so my neighbour ran over to LV to collect the antibiotics for the boys. She came in for tea when she dropped them off and of course, the kittens were Most Anxious to meet her (most likely to see if she was carrying snacks). Sitting chatting over our tea, Clawed jumped up into her lap and - I'm sure everyone has guessed - let go of the biggest, stinkiest toot and sneezed in her face at the same time. Good job she likes animals...


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> So Clawed has just been showing me up. I've been under a really tight work deadline today, so my neighbour ran over to LV to collect the antibiotics for the boys. She came in for tea when she dropped them off and of course, the kittens were Most Anxious to meet her (most likely to see if she was carrying snacks). Sitting chatting over our tea, Clawed jumped up into her lap and - I'm sure everyone has guessed - let go of the biggest, stinkiest toot and sneezed in her face at the same time. Good job she likes animals...


too funny.. good on you Clawed


----------



## clevercat

I've been in meetings in Scotland for a couple of days. On the way back and for some reason have been missing Missy like crazy...
Maybe it's this picture of sleepy Birman innocence that makes me miss her...maybe it's the bruise on my arm from the sharp 'noes forget me, mama' nip she gave me on Tuesday morning...


----------



## Cindi

I just love those mitted little toes.


----------



## boxermom

What a cute picture! I always feel better seeing your family, clever.


----------



## buzzytoes

Look at those sweet toes!


----------



## clevercat

Oh the MESS this lot have made in the past two days (it's not as though they were abandoned as cat sitter was in and out), I got home about an hour ago and I could cry. They've broken two big pots, yarked in various places, knocked my sculptures over (nothing broken but Bear's broccoli has disappeared), broken a vase in the hallway, scattered lavender all over the floor...the curtains are on the floor. I am SO hacked off. I've done a days work and now it feels like I have to do another one before I can think about going to bed


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> Oh the MESS this lot have made in the past two days (it's not as though they were abandoned as cat sitter was in and out), I got home about an hour ago and I could cry. They've broken two big pots, yarked in various places, knocked my sculptures over (nothing broken but Bear's broccoli has disappeared), broken a vase in the hallway, scattered lavender all over the floor...the curtains are on the floor. I am SO hacked off. I've done a days work and now it feels like I have to do another one before I can think about going to bed



I am so sorry clevercat. It is their way oh say "hey, what about me! You cannot just go and leave me here...alone...with cat sitter, no matter how good she is at feeding  me, taking care of me, loving me when you are gone. I want you!!!! "


Really I am sorry, I can only imagine how exhausted you must be. It is exactly like having children who are acting out because they are not getting attention from mom. But I am thinking of you and sending hugs your way, some for the babies too, but most for you.


----------



## poopsie

Time to think about hauling out the kitten pen for some time outs. Either that or crate the little buggers. I am so sorry that they have been so destructive.


----------



## clevercat

stylemechanel said:


> I am so sorry clevercat. It is their way oh say "hey, what about me! You cannot just go and leave me here...alone...with cat sitter, no matter how good she is at feeding  me, taking care of me, loving me when you are gone. I want you!!!! "
> 
> 
> Really I am sorry, I can only imagine how exhausted you must be. It is exactly like having children who are acting out because they are not getting attention from mom. But I am thinking of you and sending hugs your way, some for the babies too, but most for you.



 thank you stylemechanel. I am clearly v emotional about something - I read that and cried. It didn't help that they kept up with the kitten crazies throughout the night. Oh well, new day...

poopsie - that such a good idea. I hadn't thought about popping them in the pen - even a break of ten minutes would be something...


----------



## vinbenphon1

stylemechanel said:


> I am so sorry clevercat. It is their way oh say "hey, what about me! You cannot just go and leave me here...alone...with cat sitter, no matter how good she is at feeding  me, taking care of me, loving me when you are gone. I want you!!!! "
> 
> 
> Really I am sorry, I can only imagine how exhausted you must be. It is exactly like having children who are acting out because they are not getting attention from mom. But I am thinking of you and sending hugs your way, some for the babies too, but most for you.


+1. 

Do the best you can and leave the rest till morning.

 I was getting ready for bed last night and went into my bathroom and low and behold there was a very strong odour of urine. Mr Phoenix decided to use the bath as a toilet (unsure why). Yes it would be easy to clean up, if it didn't also hold my clothes now dipped in cat wee, but there were smelly little footprints all over the sink and probably tracked through the carpet in the bedroom&#8230; 

I do wonder what goes on in their minds sometimes. But it does sound like your furry babes were having one major tantrum about you going away&#8230; I hope it doesn't take too long to tidy up.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> I've been in meetings in Scotland for a couple of days. On the way back and for some reason have been missing Missy like crazy...
> Maybe it's this picture of sleepy Birman innocence that makes me miss her...maybe it's the bruise on my arm from the sharp 'noes forget me, mama' nip she gave me on Tuesday morning...
> View attachment 2557597


This is just too cute.


----------



## cats n bags

Have you see this monster gel?  I've got some for my glass, and it does stick pretty well for glass to glass.  I haven't tried it on wood, but I think they made a wood version as well.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Clear-Museum-Adhesive-Crystal-Delicates/dp/B0002V37XY

I hope you found Bear's broccoli and things are settled down by now.


and a  for the ebil monsters.


----------



## boxermom

They really acted up while missing you. I feel your pain. The times we would leave just for a few hours and find massive destruction from one of the dogs when we got home--always really hard to clean up, like shaking apart a pillow so feathers or foam is everywhere. Or managing to open a perfume bottle and the house smells for months. Ugh. 

I think you have your hands full with the group you have. Apparently Angel isn't teaching her tittens any manners!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Have you see this monster gel?  I've got some for my glass, and it does stick pretty well for glass to glass.  I haven't tried it on wood, but I think they made a wood version as well.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Clear-Museum-Adhesive-Crystal-Delicates/dp/B0002V37XY
> 
> I hope you found Bear's broccoli and things are settled down by now.
> 
> 
> and a  for the ebil monsters.



*Hay! Hay!!! MAMA!!! Stinky's Mum hab found somethin' brilliant! We can jus' sticks it to teh kittins paws an' - voila - NO MOAR MESS!!!*

Thank you, Cats - I didn't know something like that existed. I ordered it yesterday.
So the tears and the foul mood continued through yesterday - I think I know what it was - just tiredness. I'm up at 5am every day (6 at weekends) - looking after this lot is a full time job, and on top of that I have a real job...I was just exhausted. In bed by 9 last night, I slept through to just after 10am. And I feel so much better this morning. Thank you for all the kind thoughts after I posted that pity party the other day...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Hay! Hay!!! MAMA!!! Stinky's Mum hab found somethin' brilliant! We can jus' sticks it to teh kittins paws an' - voila - NO MOAR MESS!!!*
> 
> Thank you, Cats - I didn't know something like that existed. I ordered it yesterday.
> So the tears and the foul mood continued through yesterday - I think I know what it was - just tiredness. I'm up at 5am every day (6 at weekends) - looking after this lot is a full time job, and on top of that I have a real job...I was just exhausted. In bed by 9 last night, I slept through to just after 10am. And I feel so much better this morning. Thank you for all the kind thoughts after I posted that pity party the other day...



If you need a wood version, I think the quake putty is the one you want.  I think sopme of the reviews mentioned quake putty.

The gel just takes a tiny little ball, like a grain of rice, in a few spots on the object you want to stick down.  Heat and weight pressure will melt it down to really thin.


----------



## clevercat

What.


Are
.
	

		
			
		

		
	



You.


Doing?


Silly Person.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Georgie Porgie I love your permanent surprised look.


----------



## clevercat

Missy, snuggling with Daddy Gerbil.




Possibly shocked at the extent of their recent naughtiness, Butterbean Towers has been an ocean of tranquility today. I'm a little worried they're gearing up for Round Two...


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Missy, snuggling with Daddy Gerbil.
> View attachment 2560144
> 
> View attachment 2560145
> 
> Possibly shocked at the extent of their recent naughtiness, Butterbean Towers has been an ocean of tranquility today. I'm a little worried they're gearing up for Round Two...


Oooohhh such sweet little kitteh's. If round two is coming you better get your apron and boxing gloves on


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> What.
> View attachment 2559950
> 
> Are
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559951
> 
> You.
> View attachment 2559952
> 
> Doing?
> View attachment 2559953
> 
> Silly Person.
> View attachment 2559958


Love those big yellow eyes


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> What.
> View attachment 2559950
> 
> Are
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559951
> 
> You.
> View attachment 2559952
> 
> Doing?
> View attachment 2559953
> 
> Silly Person.
> View attachment 2559958



Was he taking selfies and couldn't get the distance quite right with his paws?


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Was he taking selfies and couldn't get the distance quite right with his paws?



LOL - that's just what it looks like!


----------



## clevercat

Two days of near-perfect peace. Basil and Murphy have spent this afternoon curled into me, snoozing...the kittens have been busy polishing their halos, Missy has been giving Gerbil a baff...
I am almost certain that the moment I open the laptop tomorrow morning, all Hell will let loose as they esplode back into their usual fiendish selves.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Two days of near-perfect peace. Basil and Murphy have spent this afternoon curled into me, snoozing...the kittens have been busy polishing their halos, Missy has been giving Gerbil a baff...
> I am almost certain that the moment I open the laptop tomorrow morning, all Hell will let loose as they esplode back into their usual fiendish selves.



_Maybe it wuz Doris...yeah, it had to been Doris...inbitin her street urchin frenz ...My sister in oringe wuld neber do badness...:devil:...an Miss Bean iz perfect angel.

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## dusty paws

Georgie!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Maybe it wuz Doris...yeah, it had to been Doris...inbitin her street urchin frenz ...My sister in oringe wuld neber do badness...:devil:...an Miss Bean iz perfect angel.
> 
> Luv, Stinky  _



*Ah nearly laffed mah mitted socks off, Miss Stinky, when ah read Miss Beaker-Jane noes do bad stuff - she is naughtier than all teh monsters put together! You wuz right 'bout me, though...*
*Love, Miss Bean*


----------



## clevercat

How could anyone think this innocent little lamb could ever get up to no good?


----------



## vinbenphon1

You must be mistaken. That is the face of innocence LOL.


----------



## clevercat

Today's cat-astrophe, then. Once again the kittens bought the kitchen curtains down. As I stepped back from putting them back up, I slipped and upended three litter trays. Litter went EVERYWHERE. Sitting in the mess and checking myself for injuries (none, thankfully), William appeared in the doorway. I am pretty sure he was doing this


----------



## clevercat

Hab I been eating your vegan spread, Person? What makes you say that?


----------



## boxermom

Oh my, the naughtiness! I'm glad you didn't hurt yourself, clever. Falls can be serious.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Hab I been eating your vegan spread, Person? What makes you say that?
> View attachment 2562336




Ahahaha!  I see the evidence!  Too funny!


----------



## poopsie

hahahaha ....you missed a spot!


----------



## clevercat

William is still at that 'discovering new things' age. I wore leopard print pumps to work today. Got home, made coffee, kicked shoes off and plunked myself on the sofa. Wills approached the shoes sideways, like a little crab, growling threateningly at them. IDK what he thought they were (real leopards???), but he spent ages advancing on them, then jumping sky high and backing off rapidly when he got close to them. Such a funny boy.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> William is still at that 'discovering new things' age. I wore leopard print pumps to work today. Got home, made coffee, kicked shoes off and plunked myself on the sofa. Wills approached the shoes sideways, like a little crab, growling threateningly at them. IDK what he thought they were (real leopards???), but he spent ages advancing on them, then jumping sky high and backing off rapidly when he got close to them. Such a funny boy.




Someone presented me with a pair of those huge hideous slippers that look like a stuffed animal on your feet. The cats were terrified of them.


----------



## boxermom

William probably thought they looked like a distant cousin he hadn't met.


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> William is still at that 'discovering new things' age. I wore leopard print pumps to work today. Got home, made coffee, kicked shoes off and plunked myself on the sofa. Wills approached the shoes sideways, like a little crab, growling threateningly at them. IDK what he thought they were (real leopards???), but he spent ages advancing on them, then jumping sky high and backing off rapidly when he got close to them. Such a funny boy.



:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots: Clevercat, you wrote this perfectly. I can envision it in my mind and it really did make me lol. It reminded me of a cat we had way back when  - I must have been a pre-teen and he used to do the same thing with the oddest of items. 

So so funny! Thank you for the laugh, and bringing up a memory.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> William is still at that 'discovering new things' age. I wore leopard print pumps to work today. Got home, made coffee, kicked shoes off and plunked myself on the sofa. Wills approached the shoes sideways, like a little crab, growling threateningly at them. IDK what he thought they were (real leopards???), but he spent ages advancing on them, then jumping sky high and backing off rapidly when he got close to them. Such a funny boy.



Something like this?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MqHN-4okZ4


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> William is still at that 'discovering new things' age. I wore leopard print pumps to work today. Got home, made coffee, kicked shoes off and plunked myself on the sofa. Wills approached the shoes sideways, like a little crab, growling threateningly at them. IDK what he thought they were (real leopards???), but he spent ages advancing on them, then jumping sky high and backing off rapidly when he got close to them. Such a funny boy.


:lolots: I am having mental picture of this action&#8230; such characters.


----------



## vinbenphon1

poopsie2 said:


> Someone presented me with a pair of those huge hideous slippers that look like a stuffed animal on your feet. The cats were terrified of them.


they probably thought they were being stalked&#8230; ahahahhah. Not furry animals, but my Phoenix has a phobia about 'red buckets'. Red buckets are so freakin scarey&#8230;.. he would cringe right down on his back legs and stick his neck out like a giraffe, sniff the air to get their scent  hilarious. So now all my garden buckets are black or green.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Something like this?
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MqHN-4okZ4



Just like this!


----------



## clevercat

Lookit Aunties! Peanuts still attached 
Ebery time Gramma picks up teh phone to teh vet, me an' Will-Yum sneezes!
Bwahahahaha we so smarts


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Lookit Aunties! Peanuts still attached
> Ebery time Gramma picks up teh phone to teh vet, me an' Will-Yum sneezes!
> Bwahahahaha we so smarts
> View attachment 2565707



Free Delivery boys...just sayin'...free delivery...

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001DZTJRQ/?tag=awesomegs-20


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Free Delivery boys...just sayin'...free delivery...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001DZTJRQ/?tag=awesomegs-20



Oh Aunty Cats...we are noes scared ob a few stinkin' knives...we thought you wuz going to show us teh toys we will get IF we agree to this totally unnecessary procedure 
Love William and Clawed clevercat.


----------



## Cindi

OMG the music was perfect.  










cats n bags said:


> Something like this?
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MqHN-4okZ4


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Oh Aunty Cats...we are noes scared ob a few stinkin' knives...we thought you wuz going to show us teh toys we will get IF we agree to this totally unnecessary procedure
> Love William and Clawed clevercat.



_If'n you arnt chikikin boyze, why play the sneezles game at the Vetz?  My sister in orinje wazn't chikkin.  Howzabout Miss B-J and Miss Bean get that fancy knife and make a DIY project?  May-bee you thot bout that?  Eben doofus  was brave an went to Vetz...

Chikkins don't git no ice creemz neither!!!!  

Luv, Stinky _


----------



## buzzytoes

Saw this girl at Animal Control today and could not help but think of two kitties from across the pond!


----------



## clevercat

Oh she's beautiful - I hope she finds a wonderful Forever Home soon. Those eyes look so sad...


----------



## buzzytoes

She came in as a stray - can't imagine someone wouldn't be missing this gorgeous girl.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> She came in as a stray - can't imagine someone wouldn't be missing this gorgeous girl.



Am going to hug the Bean sisters just that little bit tighter tonight...perhaps her people will find her at the shelter.


----------



## clevercat

Friday Baff time


----------



## buzzytoes

Awww I love baff times!


----------



## clevercat

^^^ Missy was less than impressed with baff times today. I was pouring some washing liquid into the little plastic container, prior to putting the washing machine on. Maia-Annabel took the opportunity to race up for a cuddle - and got covered in 2-in-1 washing liquid/fabric conditioner in the process. Let's just say the ensuing bath was not pleasant for either of us. I am now criss-crossed with a series of scratches and Missy, looking all floofy and smelling of lavender, is sulking furiously.


----------



## poopsie

Tell her it makes her speshul


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh my, miss annabel, you must smell so purty.  lol


----------



## clevercat

Saturday Squueeee, courtesy of the Bean Sisters


----------



## clevercat

What is it with these cats and my notebooks? A while back it was Murphy, now it's Georgie P. - power-yarking his morning snack across the pages of my journal. Grrrr.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Saturday Squueeee, courtesy of the Bean Sisters
> 
> View attachment 2568051






Look at those wheeeeeeskers


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh those beautiful Bean sisters.


----------



## poopsie

Miss Tina Louise says "hi!"


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Miss Tina Louise says "hi!"



Oh hai! You are a gorgeous girl, Miss Tina Louise (LOVE that name).


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Oh those beautiful Bean sisters.



Hmm. They have been scrapping like alley cats this morning. Some misunderstanding over sharing some snacks, apparently. Never a quiet moment...


----------



## clevercat

^^^Lies!!! Ah am innocent - lookit this angelic face!!!



Also - look at this chunky monkey. I just love Norton the Wonder Cat


----------



## vinbenphon1

Norton looks like he's been up to no good lol.


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie2 said:


> Miss Tina Louise says "hi!"



_Hay!!!!  Miss Tina!!!!  _

_You is all oringy like me an Miss B-J    Wanna join Sisters in Oringe club wif us?  We go ridin' in oringy Porche wif top down and raisin' trubbles!  We yell and wave at dum boize too!  You iz purty.  

Luv, Stinky  _

_pee ess:  Miss Bean gits to come too cuz she gets oringy when she eats the Cheetos, and she makes a killer belch from the oringy crush sody pops. :giggles:_


----------



## jenny70

poopsie2 said:


> Miss Tina Louise says "hi!"




Hi Miss Tina Louise!!  You are a pretty girl!!


----------



## clevercat

Like father...




Like (adopted) son


----------



## Kalos

clevercat said:


> Like father...
> 
> Like (adopted) son




Awww they are so cute with their iddy widdy pink tongues hanging out.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Like father...
> 
> View attachment 2569768
> 
> 
> Like (adopted) son
> 
> View attachment 2569770



. :lolots::lolots:


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Hay!!!!  Miss Tina!!!!  _
> 
> _You is all oringy like me an Miss B-J    Wanna join Sisters in Oringe club wif us?  We go ridin' in oringy Porche wif top down and raisin' trubbles!  We yell and wave at dum boize too!  You iz purty.
> 
> Luv, Stinky  _
> 
> _pee ess:  Miss Bean gits to come too cuz she gets oringy when she eats the Cheetos, and she makes a killer belch from the oringy crush sody pops. :giggles:_



*BRRRAAAACCKKK!!!! * *Oh, scuse me eberyones...ah was jus' drinkin' mah sody pops* :giggles::giggles::giggles:


----------



## Cindi

Little pink tongue twins! Too cute.


----------



## boxermom

I love it when a bit of their tongues are sticking out. So incredibly cute!!!


----------



## clevercat

Something for Stinky's Mum


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Something for Stinky's Mum
> View attachment 2570586



If I briskly rub the white spot do the lazers change from mellow green to firey red?


----------



## poopsie

The Murph!


----------



## clevercat

So embarrassed. Clawed teh mountaineer has learned how to climb up to the teeny tiny gap between ceiling and kitchen units.

HAY!! HAY GRAMMA!!!! Yah wants to do teh howsekeepin's an' cleanin' naow an' again. Juss sayin'....is disgraceful ups here.


----------



## boxermom

^LOL! It makes him look like a bandit.


----------



## Candice0985

LOL I feel that Clawed probably like shaving dirty cobwebs on his face!

how is it they always find the one spot you forgot to clean!?

I took my kitties outside yesterday to play in the garden, of course I forgot to sweet the patio and Lady goes over and rolls around and was covered in rock salt, leftover winter dirt, and pebbles. she looked like pigpen and loved every moment of it!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> LOL I feel that Clawed probably like shaving dirty cobwebs on his face!
> 
> how is it they always find the one spot you forgot to clean!?
> 
> I took my kitties outside yesterday to play in the garden, of course I forgot to sweet the patio and Lady goes over and rolls around and was covered in rock salt, leftover winter dirt, and pebbles. she looked like pigpen and loved every moment of it!



LOL - Lady is just like Clawed - his pet name is Pigpen 

So I booked the peanuts ops for the boys. And this evening Wills has watery eyes and a bad case of teh snots. Appointments cancelled, both are back on antibiotics and I'm pretty sure I saw them high-fiving each other as I picked the phone up to LV...


----------



## poopsie

I have no doubt....................little stinkers

Well played little men, well played


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I have no doubt....................little stinkers
> 
> Well played little men, well played



Bwahahaha - love this!


----------



## clevercat

*sings* Angel gots a boifren', Angel gots a boifren'


----------



## boxermom

^that's so sweet! Looks like Angel tolerates it. 

(Sabo has a girlfriend--I posted a couple pix in the boxer thread. They're hilarious together--both neutered but very affectionate with each other)


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> ^that's so sweet! Looks like Angel tolerates it.
> 
> (Sabo has a girlfriend--I posted a couple pix in the boxer thread. They're hilarious together--both neutered but very affectionate with each other)



I just saw them! Oh I love Sabo. And Penny looks like a lovebug...what a cute pair!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> *sings* Angel gots a boifren', Angel gots a boifren'
> 
> View attachment 2574175




Awwww!


----------



## clevercat

William Teh Brave here, TPF aunties, an' as you can see, ai hab been fightin' teh ebil water demon....




Hmmm. Let me tell you what ACTUALLY happened when I got up this morning. After cleaning time comes feeding time. It is by now tradition for Wills to take up position by the tap, in case he needs to do battle with the water demon. This morning I noticed someone had sneezed on him. Went to clean him up and - oh look - it's yark. Ewwgross. Further clean up revealed it was neither of those things. Nope. William T Brave had been rolling in poopies. The ensuing baff was the best thing ever, according to himself. He loved it. The problems started when I tried to dry him off. 
GetoffmegetoffmegetoffmeNAOW, gramma...ai can do it mahseff! 
I am now covered in scratches and not exactly smelling of roses...


----------



## Kalos

clevercat said:


> William Teh Brave here, TPF aunties, an' as you can see, ai hab been fightin' teh ebil water demon...




Wills, you look like a little gremlin!


----------



## clevercat

^^^ Even more gremlin-y


----------



## poopsie




----------



## boxermom

That's almost a Mohawk hairdo, William! You gotta stop rolling in the nasty stuff!


----------



## clevercat

Miss Bean telled me this is like a whizzy fairground ride. Hmmm.


----------



## clevercat

Georgie, enjoying a chin scritchie


----------



## poopsie




----------



## dusty paws

Georgie!


----------



## buzzytoes

Yeah what Poopsie said


----------



## clevercat

Hai lay-deez.
Georgie has yet to master the art of teh selfie.


----------



## Kalos

clevercat said:


> Hai lay-deez.
> Georgie has yet to master the art of teh selfie.




Hai Georgie! The freckles on your nose are so cute!


----------



## boxermom

^ that's what I noticed--the cute freckles on his nose.


----------



## sdkitty

clevercat said:


> Georgie, enjoying a chin scritchie
> 
> View attachment 2577794


sweet


----------



## clevercat

Here's something rarely seen - a daylight shot of Eamonn.                           




And because it's Monday, and everyone deserves a 'squee', a little reminder of Eammes as a teeny tiny blue eyed baby bunkin....


----------



## Cindi

Gorgeous George - you do live up to you name quite well. Good morning Eamonn!


----------



## clevercat

Gramma's boy gets cuter by the day...


----------



## poopsie

Awwwww.....Eamonn T Kitten is now Eamonn T Cat


----------



## jenny70

I love seeing all of their little faces!


----------



## leasul2003

clevercat said:


> Hai lay-deez.
> Georgie has yet to master the art of teh selfie.
> 
> View attachment 2578338





I just want to kiss that freckled nose.


----------



## clevercat

Ssssshhhh don't tell them, but the boys are booked in for de-peanutting. D-day is May 6th - they first have to have another course of antibiotics.
The chaos continues here with the Murph causing mayhem. I had just made my first coffee of the day (why is that the one that tastes best, I wonder), set it down on the table, picked up my book and himself decided that was the very moment he needed to get the kitteh crazies and zoom around the room like someone lit a fire under him. The coffee covered me, the sofa, my book, my poor notebook (as if it hadn't been through enough what with being yarked on a kazillion times)...
I wonder if Stinky's Mum would like to do a foreign exchange? I'm sure Mr Kitty is a perfect angel...
Hmmmm.


----------



## Cindi

I think "The Monsters" are out in force today. I walked in on Whirly halfway through unrolling an entire large roll of paper towels across the room. She was running and sliding under the towels to peek out at her cohort, Darby. I left them there and went down to breakfast. LOL  I would be happy to trade with you. Murphy can hang out with his twin, Wren, and the two of them can do as much cat crazy zooming as they please. My kitchen is behind a closed door. No cats allowed.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I think "The Monsters" are out in force today. I walked in on Whirly halfway through unrolling an entire large roll of paper towels across the room. She was running and sliding under the towels to peek out at her cohort, Darby. I left them there and went down to breakfast. LOL  I would be happy to trade with you. Murphy can hang out with his twin, Wren, and the two of them can do as much cat crazy zooming as they please. My kitchen is behind a closed door. No cats allowed.



Lol at Whirly  
I'll go get a bocks for Murphy. Can I exchange him for Darby, please?


----------



## Cindi

I think that could be arranged.   Darby is doing so much better. I just turned around and he is just laying behind my chair with his feet in the air. Not a care in the world. Now he is rubbing on Whirly and wrapping his tail around her head. So sweet. He is very brave. 






clevercat said:


> Lol at Whirly
> I'll go get a bocks for Murphy. Can I exchange him for Darby, please?


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I think that could be arranged.   Darby is doing so much better. I just turned around and he is just laying behind my chair with his feet in the air. Not a care in the world. Now he is rubbing on Whirly and wrapping his tail around her head. So sweet. He is very brave.



I just love Darby...


----------



## Cindi

I really wish I lived close to you. I would personally deliver him to you. 








clevercat said:


> I just love Darby...


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I really wish I lived close to you. I would personally deliver him to you.



Yep - he and Nicholas would already be part of the GSP...


----------



## clevercat

Gerbs and Clawed


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Ssssshhhh don't tell them, but the boys are booked in for de-peanutting. D-day is May 6th - they first have to have another course of antibiotics.
> The chaos continues here with the Murph causing mayhem. I had just made my first coffee of the day (why is that the one that tastes best, I wonder), set it down on the table, picked up my book and himself decided that was the very moment he needed to get the kitteh crazies and zoom around the room like someone lit a fire under him. The coffee covered me, the sofa, my book, my poor notebook (as if it hadn't been through enough what with being yarked on a kazillion times)...
> I wonder if Stinky's Mum would like to do a foreign exchange? I'm sure Mr Kitty is a perfect angel...
> Hmmmm.




I would like to be second in line for Murphy. I'm DYING to give him a belly rub!  I've got my oven mitt ready!


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> I would like to be second in line for Murphy. I'm DYING to give him a belly rub!  I've got my oven mitt ready!



Lol'd at that...that oven mitt had better be made of reinforced steel


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> Lol'd at that...that oven mitt had better be made of reinforced steel



Hello clevercat! Your mail box is full and I would like to send you a PM.


----------



## clevercat

stylemechanel said:


> Hello clevercat! Your mail box is full and I would like to send you a PM.



Cleared!


----------



## clevercat

Just in time for what I thought would be a restful Easter break...all five kittens and Angel are snotty, sneezing, irritable and miserable. I was up at the vet this afternoon, plunking the debit card down yet again (seriously, I should just leave it behind reception...) for antibiotics for everyone. Don't tell  Wills and Clawed, I pulled the appointment forward and they're booked in for next Friday. IF I get the medicine down them. William the Brave who stood calmly, opened his mouth like a good boy to take his medicine, then spat it out in front of me. Clawed has taken up residence on top of the kitchen cupboards and tells me he'll be down next Saturday. As for getting any of the girls to take their meds...it's going to be a long week.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Just in time for what I thought would be a restful Easter break...all five kittens and Angel are snotty, sneezing, irritable and miserable. I was up at the vet this afternoon, plunking the debit card down yet again (seriously, I should just leave it behind reception...) for antibiotics for everyone. Don't tell  Wills and Clawed, I pulled the appointment forward and they're booked in for next Friday. IF I get the medicine down them. William the Brave who stood calmly, opened his mouth like a good boy to take his medicine, then spat it out in front of me. Clawed has taken up residence on top of the kitchen cupboards and tells me he'll be down next Saturday. As for getting any of the girls to take their meds...it's going to be a long week.



Maybe certain peanutted miscreants need to have their appointments scheduled for a TWOsday so the pair of said miscreants won't have time to plan their next attempt to retain their pants and decorations.


----------



## clevercat

Georgie!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh goodness please tell me Georgie Porgie enjoys belly rubs?? That belly is just begging for a big raspberry right in the middle of it!


----------



## jenny70

buzzytoes said:


> Oh goodness please tell me Georgie Porgie enjoys belly rubs?? That belly is just begging for a big raspberry right in the middle of it!




Yes, yes!! This!!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Oh goodness please tell me Georgie Porgie enjoys belly rubs?? That belly is just begging for a big raspberry right in the middle of it!





jenny70 said:


> Yes, yes!! This!!



You'll be pleased to know that - despite his grumpy demeanour - George E Porgie LOVES belly rubs and razzberries. Don't tell anyone, but he has become such a cuddle bug...


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Maybe certain peanutted miscreants need to have their appointments scheduled for a TWOsday so the pair of said miscreants won't have time to plan their next attempt to retain their pants and decorations.



HAY! Noes gibbens Gramma any stoopid ideas!
Love William and Clawed (teh Peanut Brothers)


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> HAY! Noes gibbens Gramma any stoopid ideas!
> Love William and Clawed (teh Peanut Brothers)


----------



## clevercat

I bought the cats a new scratching ramp yesterday. Gerbil just disassembled it. *sigh*


----------



## inspiredgem

It's not disassembled Mum, it's customized!


----------



## clevercat

inspiredgem said:


> It's not disassembled Mum, it's customized!




Ha! Mama has just reassembled...let's see how long it lasts.
Meanwhile...just a small section of the madness of BBT at dinner time...



And an Easter treat from George


----------



## clevercat

I just love Norton's expression as Beaker-Jane gets that little bit too close for comfort lol


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> I just love Norton's expression as Beaker-Jane gets that little bit too close for comfort lol
> 
> View attachment 2585672



Hahahahahahahaha  this pic is priceless!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> I just love Norton's expression as Beaker-Jane gets that little bit too close for comfort lol
> 
> View attachment 2585672




I can't stop laughing!


----------



## buzzytoes

OMG that pic is awesome!

How do you make sure everyone is eating properly at mealtime? I have to keep Teddy separate cuz otherwise he would eat everyone's dinner.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> OMG that pic is awesome!
> 
> How do you make sure everyone is eating properly at mealtime? I have to keep Teddy separate cuz otherwise he would eat everyone's dinner.



It takes some work! Angel, for example, will only eat kibble so I have to make sure there is always some ready for her. Foster will only eat when he is hungry (which is NEVER when everyone else is fed.) and wails loudly and at length to let me know when he's ready.
Missy and Mini Bean will only eat if fed away from the rabble.
Norton is like your Teddy. I once had one of those automatic feeders and I swear himself just sat at the opening with his mouth open, ready for the next instalment...
Everyone else just piles right in.
I am sometimes a little wistful - thinking of the days when I put just two saucers down at mealtime and life wasn't this constant round of cleaning feeding medicating emptying trays and repeat all of the above...but then, as he did last night, Foster will stick his head under my chin and I realise it's all worth it.


----------



## leasul2003

I'm so glad I am not the only one that struggles with feeding rituals. Bella is like Teddy and will eat anything and because of that she is now on diet food. We like to call her super fluffy as opposed to fat. Because Jasper is a kitten, he is still on kitten food, but he only eats when he feels like it. And our dear Shelby is on a renal diet. 


It's like a circus with those 3. I can only imagine how it is for you Clever with all the juggling you have to do.


----------



## clevercat

It's a horribly dark picture, but here's William the trainee chef, 'helping' Gramma to make broccoli bisque.


----------



## buzzytoes

We are babysitting the cousins for a few days and it is quite the routine for meals. One of them has severe allergies so I feed the cats first - one on the ground, two on the window sill. Then I get the dog food ready while trying to keep puppy cousin out of Teddy's food. Try to separate Haley and Missy from the cousins so Stunner doesn't eat food he is allergic to, then keep an eye on all of them so I know when everyone is done and they can all be together again. I always think I want another dog but jeez it is hard work!


----------



## boxermom

William is the taster for your cooking?  Love all the photos, clever. Thanks for making my day so happy.


----------



## poopsie

What wonderful photos!


----------



## clevercat

Broccoli + William = rootin' tootin' clouds of noxious fumes. Wills thought it all highly amusing, as he sat in my lap yesterday afternoon, detonating one stink bomb after another... "Oops, 'scuse me, Gramma - wait, here comes an eben better one *giggles*".


----------



## clevercat

Jasmine and Basil. Basil is 17 this year and I'm so glad to have made such a difference to his life. He is one happy boy


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Jasmine and Basil. Basil is 17 this year and I'm so glad to have made such a difference to his life. He is one happy boy
> View attachment 2587464
> 
> View attachment 2587466




Aww. So sweet!


----------



## buzzytoes

Jasmine and Basil in a bocks!!


----------



## clevercat

Basil is a hit with the lay-deez today


----------



## Cindi

Awwwwww. Geezer snoodle.


----------



## Candice0985

awww love all the new pictures!! Wills and his broccoli is just too cutes, Basil and his snoodles with teh Laydeezzz is adorable and the look on Nortons face is priceless LOL

Gerbs is so smarts- he says I mades teh new scratcher eben betters mom  he accepts payment in chicken and vegan cream cheese 

Georges tummy is oh so cute and fluffy! so nice to hear he loves belly rubs!!!


----------



## clevercat

It's exhausting, running the Phil Phan Club


----------



## Cindi

Phillip!!!! I just want to cover him in kisses!


----------



## Kalos

Hai Phil! Is it just me or does he look like he's smiling?!


----------



## clevercat

Kalos said:


> Hai Phil! Is it just me or does he look like he's smiling?!




Ah yes - his 'I'm so handsome' smirk.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> It's exhausting, running the Phil Phan Club
> 
> View attachment 2587884




Too cute!!


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> It's exhausting, running the Phil Phan Club
> 
> View attachment 2587884





clevercat said:


> Jasmine and Basil. Basil is 17 this year and I'm so glad to have made such a difference to his life. He is one happy boy
> View attachment 2587464
> 
> View attachment 2587466



I love the photos Clevercat, they fill a very special place in my heart and give warm fuzzies, thank you.


----------



## poopsie

Phil!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Phil!!!!!



Aunty poopsie!!!!
You nearly had Phillip added to your bocks this morning (I'd have had to eat some more of the veggie Percy Pigs to make room ) - the kittens make such a mess overnight that my new routine consists of vacuuming and steaming the floors before feeding everyone each morning...immediately after brefus, Phil decided it would be the perfect surface upon which to practice his backwards moonwalk/power yark combo. * sigh *


----------



## boxermom

^I'm laughing at the description of Phil!


----------



## clevercat

Whoever would've thought Miss Angel would turn out to be the razzberrying, belly scritchie type?


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Whoever would've thought Miss Angel would turn out to be the razzberrying, belly scritchie type?
> 
> View attachment 2588821



I did! I knew deep down she was a sweetie! it was her mommy hormones making her throw nasty "ihateyous" at everyone  she's so pretty!


----------



## gazoo

All of your babies are so very beautiful, Clever!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Angel that makes me so happy to see you looking so happy!


----------



## poopsie

Angel is a beauty


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Angel is a beauty



Can you believe she sleeps on my bed with me, alongside the Meezers? I never thought that would happen...


----------



## Cindi

Look at that gorgeous girl! I so happy she has become such a sweet, lovable  little girl. Must be the magic of Casa Clever.


----------



## poopsie

She was just too young to be a mommy. Now that the tittins are on their own, she can be her own cat


----------



## clevercat

As Butterbean Towers closes it's doors for the night, I have one question. Why does Foster leave it until everything has been cleaned and put away and everyone in bed before leaving a steamer of paint-peeling strength along the side of his litter bocks? Grr.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Aunty poopsie!!!!
> You nearly had Phillip added to your bocks this morning (I'd have had to eat some more of the veggie Percy Pigs to make room ) - the kittens make such a mess overnight that my new routine consists of vacuuming and steaming the floors before feeding everyone each morning...immediately after brefus, Phil decided it would be the perfect surface upon which to practice his backwards moonwalk/power yark combo. * sigh *






Send him on over! He can keep Mr J company out on the catio. I have to bleach and hose down the cement several times a day as Mr J just loves to leave piddle puddles wherever he pleases. A little yark isn't going to hurt


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Aunty poopsie!!!!
> You nearly had Phillip added to your bocks this morning (I'd have had to eat some more of the veggie Percy Pigs to make room ) - the kittens make such a mess overnight that my new routine consists of vacuuming and steaming the floors before feeding everyone each morning...immediately after brefus, Phil decided it would be the perfect surface upon which to practice his backwards moonwalk/power yark combo. * sigh *


this, is hysterical&#8230; when I wake to this noise I have to move like lighting to locate and remove said backwards moonwalker from carpet to tiles&#8230; Why oh why do they always choose the carpet&#8230; lol.


----------



## Candice0985

vinbenphon1 said:


> this, is hysterical when I wake to this noise I have to move like lighting to locate and remove said backwards moonwalker from carpet to tiles Why oh why do they always choose the carpet lol.



ALWAYS....I have 1 room in my entire house with carpet. just one. Tucker always runs through the tiled floors, through the wooden floors into my bedroom and pukes on my white carpet....I always feel guilty for being angry with him when he does this but why oh why is it always the carpet!?!?!?


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Whoever would've thought Miss Angel would turn out to be the razzberrying, belly scritchie type?
> 
> View attachment 2588821



I had to come back to look at this photo of Angel she is soooo pretty!


----------



## clevercat

Here you go, Aunty Candice - more ME! Love, Angel


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Here you go, Aunty Candice - more ME! Love, Angel
> 
> View attachment 2590302





Tucker says


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Tucker says
> View attachment 2590347


 
LOL and Angel says in response. Boys have caused her quite enough trouble, thank you. Peanutted boys or otherwise.
And talking of the Peanut Brothers, both boys are wheezy and sneezy and I am waiting for LV to let me know if I should cancel their op. Again.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> LOL and Angel says in response. Boys have caused her quite enough trouble, thank you. Peanutted boys or otherwise.
> And talking of the Peanut Brothers, both boys are wheezy and sneezy and I am waiting for LV to let me know if I should cancel their op. Again.



haha I agree with Angel, boys suck! i'm of the same state of mind right now lol.

those two are such drama queens, they'll never lose their peanuts if they keep this up  but we all know girls handle these sorts of things way better then boys do!


----------



## gazoo

Wembley and Hagar say:  "OOOOOh  Helllllooooooow Angel!"


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Wembley and Hagar say:  "OOOOOh  Helllllooooooow Angel!"



You know, Hagar is a floofy little angel, but there is something fascinating about Wembley...that inquisitive little face. Le sigh.


----------



## clevercat

It's Gramma's boy, with his favourite toys


----------



## clevercat

Missy and Mr Murphy


----------



## clevercat

Person! Person! Look! I can touch my nosey with my tongue.




See Murphy photobombing


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> You know, Hagar is a floofy little angel, but there is something fascinating about Wembley...that inquisitive little face. Le sigh.



Wembley is definitely the alpha still and likely always to be.  Nosy pants!

Missy and Mr. Hotcakes Murphy look so sweet together.  *sigh*  It must be wonderful at your place, Clever.  So much furry love.


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> Wembley and Hagar say:  "OOOOOh  Helllllooooooow Angel!"


Wembley and Hagar are so beautiful and both such polar opposites!



clevercat said:


> It's Gramma's boy, with his favourite toys
> View attachment 2590625


awww hey Wills! share with your family don't hoard those toys all for yourself 



clevercat said:


> Missy and Mr Murphy
> 
> View attachment 2590631


aww little love birds!



clevercat said:


> Person! Person! Look! I can touch my nosey with my tongue.
> 
> View attachment 2590635
> 
> 
> See Murphy photobombing




oh haaaay mr. Georgie porgie! such talents you haz!


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Here you go, Aunty Candice - more ME! Love, Angel
> 
> View attachment 2590302



Love this face



Candice0985 said:


> Tucker says
> View attachment 2590350



Tucker is looking pretty handsome



gazoo said:


> Wembley and Hagar say:  "OOOOOh  Helllllooooooow Angel!"



Ahhh so this is the naughty Mr Wembley and his enabler Mr Hagar.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> It's Gramma's boy, with his favourite toys
> View attachment 2590625



Look at those pink tosey wosies



clevercat said:


> Missy and Mr Murphy
> 
> View attachment 2590631



Let sleeping kitties lie, this is my favourite time too.



clevercat said:


> Person! Person! Look! I can touch my nosey with my tongue.
> 
> Ok but don't flick your boogers LOL
> 
> View attachment 2590635
> 
> 
> See Murphy photobombing


----------



## boxermom

They all are so cute! Angel and her babies landed in a pot of cream when they came to you, clever.


----------



## clevercat

Missy gots ice cream!


----------



## clevercat

One more...


----------



## poopsie

Those perfect paws!!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

Phil!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Missy gots ice cream!
> 
> View attachment 2591627




Precious!


----------



## clevercat

Another day, another trauma...Please could I get some powerful get well vibes for Simon? We are off to LV this afternoon. I am simply dreading getting him into the carrier, he is like a wild thing at the moment. I think he has an eye, ear or tooth infection - whatever it is, he is very unhappy. And if Simon ain't happy, ain't nobody happy....


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Another day, another trauma...Please could I get some powerful get well vibes for Simon? We are off to LV this afternoon. I am simply dreading getting him into the carrier, he is like a wild thing at the moment. I think he has an eye, ear or tooth infection - whatever it is, he is very unhappy. And if Simon ain't happy, ain't nobody happy....




Oh no!  Feel better soon Simon! Don't give your mama too hard of a time, she's just trying to help you!


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Another day, another trauma...Please could I get some powerful get well vibes for Simon? We are off to LV this afternoon. I am simply dreading getting him into the carrier, he is like a wild thing at the moment. I think he has an eye, ear or tooth infection - whatever it is, he is very unhappy. And if Simon ain't happy, ain't nobody happy....


Sending get well vibes on the virtual wave from my door to yours. Please pass them on to Simon.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> One more...
> 
> View attachment 2591637



Gorgeous Missy. Is that (Mr M) photo bombing again?


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Gorgeous Missy. *Is that (Mr M) photo bombing again?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Not this time...the little feeties belong to Basil! Basil! Basil!
> Si's appointment is booked and I am counting the hours. It will be a complete miracle if I get him into the carrier. Another miracle if I do so and still retain my fingers...
> 
> Also, as suspected I had to cancel the Peanut Brothers op for the fourth time. LV has said she will operate next Friday unless the sneezing is as bad as last time...fingers crossed. No big surprise that there hasn't been a sneeze out of either young man all morning...


----------



## gazoo

Sending Simon calming and get well vibes.  Poor little guy.  And poor you too, Clever.


----------



## poopsie

Poor Simon and poor _you_!    Perhaps an adult bevvie  is in order.
Hoping that things will go smoothly. 

calmdowncalmdowncalmdowncalmdown


----------



## buzzytoes

Rescue remedy for Simon and his mama?? I hope he lets you keep all of your limbs when you put him into the carrier. 

I will never understand how Missy manages to sit with her feet so pretty in every. single. photo.


----------



## clevercat

We're back. *poopsie*, I have just added alcohol to tomorrow's supermarket delivery.
Si didn't stop talking the whole time. Bellyaching at the top of his lungs on the way there. Louder, more dramatic yells at everyone in the waiting room (everyone was entranced - I forget sometimes, just how exotic he looks). Intense, pitiful, 'iamsobrave' squawks at LV. Relieved 'hurry up and drive faster' bellows at the cab driver on the way home. I am EXHAUSTED. 
Poor Simon has to have all his remaining teeth out. LV said I couldn't have acted any faster, but there is a major infection and they'll all have to be removed. Got the estimate, nearly needed an ambulance for myself. 
I've changed things around so he and the Peanut Brothers can all go in together. Wednesday May 7th. It's going to be mayhem...


----------



## Cindi

UGH! What a day you've had, Clever. I'm glad it's over. If it makes you feel any better my 14 year old had Stomatitis (I think that's how you spell it) and had to have every one of his teeth removed. He ate a full can of wet food as soon as he was awake and lived another 4 years on just wet food and was perfectly fine. The price tag??? Yep. I actually heard my wallet sigh...


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> We're back. *poopsie*, I have just added alcohol to tomorrow's supermarket delivery.
> Si didn't stop talking the whole time. Bellyaching at the top of his lungs on the way there. Louder, more dramatic yells at everyone in the waiting room (everyone was entranced - I forget sometimes, just how exotic he looks). Intense, pitiful, 'iamsobrave' squawks at LV. Relieved 'hurry up and drive faster' bellows at the cab driver on the way home. I am EXHAUSTED.
> Poor Simon has to have all his remaining teeth out. LV said I couldn't have acted any faster, but there is a major infection and they'll all have to be removed. Got the estimate, nearly needed an ambulance for myself.
> I've changed things around so he and the Peanut Brothers can all go in together. Wednesday May 7th. It's going to be mayhem...


Oh geeze Clevercat. It def is coming in three's at the moment. I hope it all goes well for Simon and the brothers.


----------



## clevercat

This is going to be VERY long. The deadline for the Angel article I was due to write - well, it's come and gone several times, so I have spent this afternoon working on it. I still can't bring myself to write about Ralphie but here's everything else. If anyone has time, i would really welcome some feedback before I submit it. I think it needs editing, but can't really see where. I need fresh eyes, please.

Here we go



*Little Miss ihateyou and how she became an Angel **J*​



June 25thI have justoffered a temporary home to an emergency case. A heavily pregnant, very youngcat  kittens are almost due. She is a hissing, spitting tortie girl. She iscurrently growling away in the pen, tucked away in a quiet corner of the room.I thought it odd that the person offloading this stray had a name for her andtold me that she was going on holiday but would be in touch on her return, whenshe would like to adopt the stray. She left a very generous donation...a half bagof cat litter. Nothing else, not even a little food. And she sent me a textwithin minutes of leaving, to tell me she would prefer it if I gave the cat herown room. Give me strength  this is not someone handing over a stray, this issomeone using me as a boarding kennels and maternity unit.

June 26th I am so angry at howshe came to be offloaded in this way. Anyway, she will not be going back to herold home, once kittens are old enough we will find her a Forever Home where shewill be loved, safe and neutered.
She is a horror with the other cats - I'm not sure how much is down to hertortie-ness and how much down to pregnancy hormones....
I believe that if you listen carefully, a cat will tell you his/her name. Thetorties name is, apparently, ihateyou  

June 27th She purred tonight!I feel bad that she's in the pen (although it's more room than she'd have in ashelter, and at least here she is safe and warm, better than living on thestreets) but it's the safest place for her until the kittens are born.....
Although she still hates the rest of the family I feel she is more relaxed -somehow I don't think it'll be too long now....

June 28th It occurred to methat as she lied about everything else, cat's owner may well have lied that thecat was about ready to give birth. Not for the first time, I wish people wouldbe honest.
Oh, the cat told me her name today. Angel. 

July 3rd Angel looks as thoughshe is about to burst. It surely can't be too long before the kittens maketheir appearance. Angel is showing signs that she'd like to explore the rest ofher home - unfortunately, she is still also showing signs that she will beat upanyone who gets within a paws length....


July 4th Angel really does look like she's swallowed a balloon. Sherefuses to use the box I made up for her, saying if she can't have her kittenson the floor of the pen she won't have them at all. If Angel decides she canlive with the rest of the family without the constant threats to dismemberanyone who gets too close then she - and her kittens - will most likely stay.If not, she'll stay with me until a new home is found for her and the kittenshe loves most.

July 5th Cat sitter dropped into check on Angel and.....the kittens are moving into position!

July 11th Angel went intolabour in the early hours. By 4PM, there were four healthy kittens, plus one -a little girl - clinging on to life but really not sure she'll make it. Sadlyanother two little ones passed just after being born and are up at the RainbowBridge already....
The cat sitter said cats mostly have their babies in the early hours, as that'swhen there are fewest predators around. She thinks the fact Angel had hers infull view of the rest of the family (seriously I think two of my other rescues,Phil and Tommy, were taking notes) means she is very happy and relaxed here. 



July 12th Sadly, the weak littletortie girl (who I named Pearl) was just not strong enough to pull through, butin the short time she had, she was surrounded by love and calm. Angel is doingwell, and the rest of the gang seems healthy - they certainly have powerfulvoices! Later that day, I got Angel a new box and as I was doing the changearound, moved kittens from old to new bed....it's not five kittens, its SIX!!The cat sitter said this was most likely a double mating. As a young (she'sonly about a year old herself) unneutered cat, Angel didn't stand much of achance. I wish people were more responsible about neutering, it makes me somad. Angel is one of the lucky ones - she will be loved (and I've alreadybooked her in for spaying) and her kittens will be cherished. But there are somany more in the same position and they are left to fend forthemselves.....When I started volunteering, we had a mama and babies werescued. Their owner had taken them, and a kitten pen, into a wooded area andjust left them shut in the pen. Just left them. Had a passing dog walker notheard them crying, they'd have died. What is WRONG with some people? 

July 13th The kittens each fitinto the palm of my hand with room to spare.  I am smitten and alreadywondering if I can keep them all.

July 15th At this stage, thebabies are still just eating, pooping, sleeping machines with the odd 'meep'thrown in....
Angel is still full of new-mama hormones, as earlier she punched Phil's lightsout through the bars of the pen....poor Phil, he was only being neighbourly....

July 17th The kittens have allintroduced themselves. The girls names - Willow, Jasmine and Beaker. The boysare Patrick, William and Clawed. Tonight I let Angel out of the pen for a while- we've had the introductions with the rest of the family and only one smack inthe face (for Basil, who was being over-familiar) and she is now stretched outin front of the pen, fast asleep. As for the kittens, they are going to be sonaughty. William kept sticking his head through a hole in their box, and eachtime I pushed him back in, he beetled straight back over. Considering none ofthem can see yet, they were all fast enough to follow his lead, all nippingover to explore 'The Exciting Hole in The Box'....

July 18th Even though all theydo right now is sleep and eat, it's so nice to wander over to the pen and watchthem....they're really growing fast. Like six little tummies with paws attached

July 21st Now that Angel nolonger resembles a balloon, I can see just how tiny and young she is. What kindof idiot lets a young, unneutered animal out to fend for herself? And thendumps her, and then wants her back? So many people around here treat theirmobile phones with more respect than their pets....and leave people like Jennyto pick up the pieces.

On August 3rd I took thekittens up to our vet for a check up, as there was some sniffling and sneezinggoing on. The next month was horrendous with all six diagnosed as being bornwith the herpes virus. At one stage it looked as though I would have to let allsix kittens go, they were so close to death. I cant thank Jenny enough forpaying for a course of anti-viral drugs that got them through the followingweeks. The kittens were quarantined in my bathroom and  every four hours day and night, I would go inthere to bathe their eyes, administer eye drops, antibiotic drops and theanti-viral, then bottle feed them one by one, Angel having by this time decidedshe had done her bit and the kittens welfare was now down to me. Looking back,I dont know how I coped.


----------



## clevercat

Part two

September 1st I was getting toa point where I was thinking FINALLY this horrible year was easing up on thestress levels. The day before, the kittens had their health check with our vet.Everyone was noisy, boisterous, pushing and jostling for attention....vet wasthrilled with their progress and how much better they are.
I met a friend for a drink at Canary Wharf, sat out in the sunshine and therewas that slight sharpness in the air that means autumn is on the way.
I haven't felt that relaxed in ages.
It was a very brief respite, though...
This morning when I opened the door to the bathroom bedsit, only five kittensran out to greet me. Unbelievably - and from out of nowhere - Patrick passedaway in his sleep.
I don't have any tears left, its like I take blow after blow and now I can'tfeel anything.
Poor little guy, he fought so bravely to stay. I know Pearl and his other twosiblings would've been waiting to get him as he arrived at the Bridge...
Devastating.

I called the vet the next day to tell herthe sad news. She said it was likely Failing Kitten Syndrome and recommendedone more course of the horrendously expensive anti-viral. Without it, therewould be the risk that the others may well pass away in the same way. At thispoint, I was all spent out and so was Jenny, so we decided to make do withregular antibiotics. And here I have to say the biggest thank you to thewonderful ladies of the Animalicious forum, part of The Purse Forum. They havebeen following my adoption and rescue saga since it began and have shared allof the excitement and the grief that comes with rescue work. Someone theresuggested they donate towards treatment and I cant tell you how touched,happy, amazed I was that the money was raised in 48 hours, saving five smalllives...thank you, ladies! You are wonderful and I appreciate your support morethan I can ever tell you.

When I told the tPF members that I wouldbe writing this, one of them said this  If it isn't too painful for you, include some of the sad stuff alongwith the happy parts. People should know if isn't all sunshine and roses, but in the end, it is all worththe tears and heartbreak. And it absolutely is. Having been through so muchtogether, Angel and her babies have their Forever Home here with me. Anyone who donates, or is thinking of donating  I hope this helps show you that your donation saves lives. Lots of lives. Thank you!


----------



## clevercat

Oh dear, not sure why so many words are rolling into each other, particularly as the y aren't doing it in my Word document...sorry!


----------



## Kalos

clevercat said:


> Oh dear, not sure why so many words are rolling into each other, particularly as the y aren't doing it in my Word document...sorry!




Wow, that's such a great piece of writing. I was getting a bit teary reading it. I'm happy to hear the kittens & Angel are with you in their furever home.


----------



## buzzytoes

Other than the words rolling together it sounds great! I can't remember - did Angel's owner ever contact you again?? I would mention that somewhere - whether she did and you talked her out of taking Angel, or whether she just never contacted you again, even to check on Angel.


----------



## leasul2003

A very good summary of a very long journey for you and the kids. I, for one, am amazed at your strength to power through. Even in the worst of times.


----------



## clevercat

Play time this morning...


----------



## poopsie

Phil!!! His eyes look very good this AM.  What a happy picture!


That was a wonderful article.......


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Other than the words rolling together it sounds great! I can't remember - did Angel's owner ever contact you again?? I would mention that somewhere - whether she did and you talked her out of taking Angel, or whether she just never contacted you again, even to check on Angel.



buzzy - she sent me a text to tell me she was back from holiday and would be arranging to collect Angel ASAP - never mind that the babies had yet to be born. I sent one back saying Angel had been rehomed. That bit of news, as you may expect, did NOT go down well. Thank goodness I had the presence of mind, on the day Angel was dropped off, to have her owner sign a form relinquishing all claims to my little tortie...


----------



## oggers86

I love the way all your cats get on with each other


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Play time this morning...
> View attachment 2595113




Oh I just love this picture!  

I really enjoyed reading your article. You definitely have a talent for writing!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> buzzy - she sent me a text to tell me she was back from holiday and would be arranging to collect Angel ASAP - never mind that the babies had yet to be born. I sent one back saying Angel had been rehomed. That bit of news, as you may expect, did NOT go down well. Thank goodness I had the presence of mind, on the day Angel was dropped off, to have her owner sign a form relinquishing all claims to my little tortie...



I think you might want to leave out the negative parts about the former person.  I wouldn't want to risk her seeing this and deciding to make life miserable for you and the charity.  That person may have been a :censor: but the most important part is that a cat in need was able to come to the rescue and get a safe place to land and the care and home she needed.

I am guessing they want Angel's story so that people will donate money as well as be willing to surrender their cat instead of dumping it on the street.  Keeping Angel and her family because of the on-going major medical needs looks better to the casual reader.  If I had a cat with serious, chronic health issues, I might choose your charity instead of one that would just PTS any sick kitties that were surrendered.


----------



## boxermom

It's a really good account of your journey with Angel (from being *ihateyou*) along with the spay/neuter message and being a good pet owner. You have a gift 

Love the photo of playtime!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Great story Clevercat. As heart breaking as it can be sometimes, I hope you get strength from moments like that pictured above titled 'play time'. All those sweet faces looking up to you their person, their savour, their everything&#8230; I'm so glad people like you exist in this world. 

Here in WA, we just had "the cat laws" passed that makes desexing, microchipping and registration law. Took years of campaigning, but luckily our new government really got onboard with the situation here. Although a relatively small state, 13000 cats a year were being euthanised. Most local councils now only allow two cats per household. I think it will be a few years before we see any effect on the number of cats being dumped and euthanised though, but it is a start. Next step, banning the sale of pets in shops.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you all for the feedback. I've tidied it up and edited/added a few bits. If anyone would like the newsletter sent to them via email, just send me a PM.
Meanwhile, because there is always SOMETHING to report from BBT - last week I ordered a new brand of cat litter. Because of the volume of steamers and pee, I always order huge bags of litter. Opened bag before I left for work and filled one of the trays, put the remainder of the bag, all safely resealed, in the alcove of the hallway. Came home to find someone (the smart money is on William) had unsealed bag and torn the top off. Then done a massive pee directly into the bag.


----------



## poopsie

:weird:ush::lolots:


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Thank you all for the feedback. I've tidied it up and edited/added a few bits. If anyone would like the newsletter sent to them via email, just send me a PM.
> Meanwhile, because there is always SOMETHING to report from BBT - last week I ordered a new brand of cat litter. Because of the volume of steamers and pee, I always order huge bags of litter. Opened bag before I left for work and filled one of the trays, put the remainder of the bag, all safely resealed, in the alcove of the hallway. Came home to find someone (the smart money is on William) had unsealed bag and torn the top off. Then done a massive pee directly into the bag.



What Poopsie said ^^^^  

*Lookit Gramma!!!  I all helpful for you when you wuz workin"  See!  I fixed tinkle-box all by my ownself!  Arn't I big boy now?  

Luv, William  *

Please send me the Mewsletter, purty please?


----------



## Cindi

I know I shouldn't laugh but been there.  










clevercat said:


> Thank you all for the feedback. I've tidied it up and edited/added a few bits. If anyone would like the newsletter sent to them via email, just send me a PM.
> Meanwhile, because there is always SOMETHING to report from BBT - last week I ordered a new brand of cat litter. Because of the volume of steamers and pee, I always order huge bags of litter. Opened bag before I left for work and filled one of the trays, put the remainder of the bag, all safely resealed, in the alcove of the hallway. Came home to find someone (the smart money is on William) had unsealed bag and torn the top off. Then done a massive pee directly into the bag.


----------



## boxermom

I can't stop laughing. William is a character, isn't he?!


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Thank you all for the feedback. I've tidied it up and edited/added a few bits. If anyone would like the newsletter sent to them via email, just send me a PM.
> Meanwhile, because there is always SOMETHING to report from BBT - last week I ordered a new brand of cat litter. Because of the volume of steamers and pee, I always order huge bags of litter. Opened bag before I left for work and filled one of the trays, put the remainder of the bag, all safely resealed, in the alcove of the hallway. Came home to find someone (the smart money is on William) had unsealed bag and torn the top off. Then done a massive pee directly into the bag.


uh oh&#8230;But you have to give them credit for smarts&#8230;lol


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> What Poopsie said ^^^^
> 
> *Lookit Gramma!!!  I all helpful for you when you wuz workin"  See!  I fixed tinkle-box all by my ownself!  Arn't I big boy now?
> 
> Luv, William  *
> 
> Please send me the Mewsletter, purty please?



You're added to the Mewsletter  list.


----------



## clevercat

Meet Sam, a Paws for Life cat (PfL is the rescue that bought Angel, George, Basil - so many others - into my life). Isn't he gorgeous? I was smitten as soon as I saw him. He is Bengal-Siamese cross, a feisty young man who appears to think he is Buzz Lightyear, the way he launches himself from great heights to 'Infinity and Beyond!' Sam has lurched from health disaster to health disaster since he was with his first person when he developed an eye infection that was left intreated. 
This led to his eye rupturing and having to be removed.




Undaunted, he moved into a foster home via PfL, where his first action was to leap out of a first floor window, calmly strolling back into the house moments later, unscathed. He then made it perfectly clear that he needed to be an only cat and was not prepared to share a Person. Sam doesn't just dislike other cats, he actively detests them.
So he was moved again this week, to another foster home where he is an only cat. And this is where he really came unstuck. Late last week, he took another giant leap for feline-kind, right out of a window. This time he broke his front legs and has damaged the roof of his mouth. The vet bill to repair all the damage has cost over £2000 and has rather worryingly totally wiped out all funds at PfL. I am now fundraising - I have friends and family signing up with monthly donations, I've gathered up all my foreign currency left after business trips and donating that - and I'm hoping nobody minds if I do a little crowd sourcing here with a link to the PfL mini-site.
http://www.pawsforlife-mini.co.uk/donation/
This rescue does the most amazing work - without them, cats like Noggin (RIP), Basil and countless others, would've been euthanised without the chance of knowing a loving Furever Home. Not to mention the problem cases, like Simon and Foster...
Keeping everything crossed that enough money can be raised to keep this wonderful rescue afloat.
As for Sam, he is expected to make a full recovery and has a forever home ready and waiting for him when he is released from hospital.


----------



## buzzytoes

It wasn't much but I have donated. I am not sure if they donate out of the country but you might have the rescue manager get in touch with Wags and Menace. They are a funding organization that works out of CO and part of what they do is emergency medical. They contacted us earlier in the year and have a planned amount that they are giving us once a quarter this year. They like those cases where you can take pictures of the poor, sad animal in hospital, and then the after pic where they are all healed and bounding around. In other words, cases just like Buzz Lightyear.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> It wasn't much but I have donated. I am not sure if they donate out of the country but you might have the rescue manager get in touch with Wags and Menace. They are a funding organization that works out of CO and part of what they do is emergency medical. They contacted us earlier in the year and have a planned amount that they are giving us once a quarter this year. They like those cases where you can take pictures of the poor, sad animal in hospital, and then the after pic where they are all healed and bounding around. In other words, cases just like Buzz Lightyear.



Big thank you buzzy! Will talk to manager about Wags and Menace too.


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> Meet Sam, a Paws for Life cat (PfL is the rescue that bought Angel, George, Basil - so many others - into my life). Isn't he gorgeous? I was smitten as soon as I saw him. He is Bengal-Siamese cross, a feisty young man who appears to think he is Buzz Lightyear, the way he launches himself from great heights to 'Infinity and Beyond!' Sam has lurched from health disaster to health disaster since he was with his first person when he developed an eye infection that was left intreated.
> This led to his eye rupturing and having to be removed.
> 
> View attachment 2601464
> 
> 
> Undaunted, he moved into a foster home via PfL, where his first action was to leap out of a first floor window, calmly strolling back into the house moments later, unscathed. He then made it perfectly clear that he needed to be an only cat and was not prepared to share a Person. Sam doesn't just dislike other cats, he actively detests them.
> So he was moved again this week, to another foster home where he is an only cat. And this is where he really came unstuck. Late last week, he took another giant leap for feline-kind, right out of a window. This time he broke his front legs and has damaged the roof of his mouth. The vet bill to repair all the damage has cost over £2000 and has rather worryingly totally wiped out all funds at PfL. I am now fundraising - I have friends and family signing up with monthly donations, I've gathered up all my foreign currency left after business trips and donating that - and I'm hoping nobody minds if I do a little crowd sourcing here with a link to the PfL mini-site.
> http://www.pawsforlife-mini.co.uk/donation/
> This rescue does the most amazing work - without them, cats like Noggin (RIP), Basil and countless others, would've been euthanised without the chance of knowing a loving Furever Home. Not to mention the problem cases, like Simon and Foster...
> Keeping everything crossed that enough money can be raised to keep this wonderful rescue afloat.
> As for Sam, he is expected to make a full recovery and has a forever home ready and waiting for him when he is released from hospital.




Hello my very good friend, I am happy to donate to the above mentioned site but is there a way to make sure the money goes directly to Sam, who has captured my heart. If I was in the UK and I did not have a big dog, Sam would be mine - no exceptions no arguments - _mine_. So is there a way to donate and make sure it goes to *my* Sam?


----------



## clevercat

stylemechanel said:


> Hello my very good friend, I am happy to donate to the above mentioned site but is there a way to make sure the money goes directly to Sam, who has captured my heart. If I was in the UK and I did not have a big dog, Sam would be mine - no exceptions no arguments - _mine_. So is there a way to donate and make sure it goes to *my* Sam?



Hello stylemechanel! Thank you, thank you for helping  Your Sam would've been my Sam if he didn't hate other cats, I actually had the phone in my hand to offer him a home when I read that he detests other kittehs...as it is, I am so happy to know he has a lovely country home waiting for him (I'd be happier still if he really could be yours...).
Your donation will definitely get to your Sam if you mention his name in the comments box - something like 'Angel's Mum asked to make sure this donation is used to help with Sam's vet bill' will do it. 
Thank you, my lovely friend!


----------



## boxermom

wish I could donate more but every bit helps. I guess the trick will be to keep Sam from leaping from windows! He's using up his 9 lives.


----------



## stylemechanel

Dear Clevercat,

I wanted to say that in just 6 hours, 19 minutes, 27 seconds...now 26 seconds....25 ...your local time (BST) on *May 4th*, it will be 


*Your Birthday!!!!!!
Happy Happy Birthday, my wonderful friend!!!!
*


I hope this will be the best one ever, and this year brings you many many smiles, some new friend, wonderful furbabies who stay  healthy and happy, everything you need and some of the things you want. I hope you surround yourself with family and friends and snuggles from the babies.

So I brought the party and the champagne....

drinkup:artyhat::

Many many hugs Clevercat, many hugs


----------



## stylemechanel

It's official Clevercat!

Happy Birthday to you...  It is May 4th, BST!  artyhat:


----------



## cats n bags

Happy Birthday!!!!

Eat the frosting first!!!!

dothewave:artyhat:


----------



## Cindi

Happy Birthday, Clever!!!!  I hope this is your best year yet.


----------



## poopsie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qG76k4vClXI&feature=kp


----------



## jenny70

Happy Birthday Clever!!


----------



## Kalos

Happy Birthday Clever, I hope the kitties spoil u!


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> wish I could donate more but every bit helps. I guess the trick will be to keep Sam from leaping from windows! He's using up his 9 lives.



Thank you so much, boxermom! I am really so grateful. I'll get an update on Tuesday (it's a holiday weekend here in the UK) and will let everyone know how we're getting on. I was telling a neighbour about Sam yesterday morning. Late last night an envelope containing £5 was pushed through the door - 'For Sam'. Animal people are wonderful.



stylemechanel said:


> Dear Clevercat,
> 
> I wanted to say that in just 6 hours, 19 minutes, 27 seconds...now 26 seconds....25 ...your local time (BST) on *May 4th*, it will be
> 
> 
> *Your Birthday!!!!!!
> Happy Happy Birthday, my wonderful friend!!!!
> *
> 
> 
> I hope this will be the best one ever, and this year brings you many many smiles, some new friend, wonderful furbabies who stay  healthy and happy, everything you need and some of the things you want. I hope you surround yourself with family and friends and snuggles from the babies.
> 
> So I brought the party and the champagne....
> 
> drinkup:artyhat::
> 
> Many many hugs Clevercat, many hugs



Thank you stylemechanel! I got all teary reading that. Big hugs!


----------



## clevercat

stylemechanel said:


> It's official Clevercat!
> 
> Happy Birthday to you...  It is May 4th, BST!  artyhat:





cats n bags said:


> Happy Birthday!!!!
> 
> Eat the frosting first!!!!
> 
> dothewave:artyhat:





Cindi said:


> Happy Birthday, Clever!!!!  I hope this is your best year yet.





poopsie2 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qG76k4vClXI&feature=kp





jenny70 said:


> Happy Birthday Clever!!





Kalos said:


> Happy Birthday Clever, I hope the kitties spoil u!



Thank you, thank you everyone! It's only 8am here and William has already delivered his gift to me...snuggling under the quilt with me in the early hours, he gave me the sharpest nip on my rear. I'm already bruised...another bespoke and purrsonalised gift I could've lived without lol


----------



## boxermom

Clever, I hope you have a fantastic birthday!


----------



## gazoo

Happy Birthday, CLEVER!!!


----------



## clevercat

Just a really quick one -
Phil loves phrosting!


----------



## oggers86

Happy Birthday! Hope the cats have been treating you well.


----------



## Candice0985

Happy birthday Clever!!!


----------



## poopsie

Phil!!!!""


----------



## buzzytoes

Happy Birthday Clever! Hope it was everything you wished for!


----------



## boxermom

Phil looks like he's in heaven with the bitty taste of phrosting!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hooray its Birthday time Hope you had an awesome day. Looks like phil is getting spoiled hehe.


----------



## vinbenphon1

I have a little pic for Mr Murphy's enjoyment as only he can understand


----------



## dusty paws

Happy happy birthday dearest clever! All our love, Rosie Frankie and Ollie.


----------



## poopsie

Ha! It just hit me-------------your burfday is on Star Wars Day. May the Fourth be with you!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Ha! It just hit me-------------your burfday is on Star Wars Day. May the Fourth be with you!



:lolots::lolots:
Thank you so much everyone! Photos coming up soon.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> I have a little pic for Mr Murphy's enjoyment as only he can understand



licklicklicklick


----------



## boxermom

poopsie2 said:


> Ha! It just hit me-------------your burfday is on Star Wars Day. May the Fourth be with you!



that occurred to me too! 

Can't wait to see what BBT cooked up for you yesterday, clever


----------



## clevercat

The boys are sitting on bags of frozen peas. They have FINALLY had teh peanuts removal op.
William hasn't left my side (except for eating purposes and to use the bocks) since getting home last night..."ai didn't need those silly things anyway did ai, gramma? Ai wuz brabe boy wusn't ai, gramma? Ai can has ice creams naow?"


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> The boys are sitting on bags of frozen peas. They have FINALLY had teh peanuts removal op.
> William hasn't left my side (except for eating purposes and to use the bocks) since getting home last night..."ai didn't need those silly things anyway did ai, gramma? Ai wuz brabe boy wusn't ai, gramma? Ai can has ice creams naow?"



 yay William and Clawed! you did it without being overly dramatic! lol

I love how much of a sucky baby William is  and yes both of you deserve ice cweams!

how is Simon doing?


----------



## Cindi

YAY! Such brave boys. Surely they will be rewarded for their bravery with a bit of ice cream. I'm glad it is over and everything is ok. That must be a load off your mind.


----------



## boxermom

finally! The boys were brave. I'm sure this is a relief for you to have it done.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh gosh finally!!! Good job brave boys.


----------



## cats n bags

Yay!!!!

Did you trick the booger-boys by setting a not-Friday appointment?  I hope they are doing well and enjoying the medicial ice cream.

 and a couple of  for the brave little boys.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hoorah for the brave 'peanut' boys who now have empty shells  Bring on the ice cream.


----------



## clevercat

Wait...what???? This soup bowl noes contains soups....is full ob ice creams!!! Noes for much longer bwahahaha


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> yay William and Clawed! you did it without being overly dramatic! lol
> 
> I love how much of a sucky baby William is  and yes both of you deserve ice cweams!
> 
> how is Simon doing?





Cindi said:


> YAY! Such brave boys. Surely they will be rewarded for their bravery with a bit of ice cream. I'm glad it is over and everything is ok. That must be a load off your mind.





boxermom said:


> finally! The boys were brave. I'm sure this is a relief for you to have it done.





buzzytoes said:


> Oh gosh finally!!! Good job brave boys.





cats n bags said:


> Yay!!!!
> 
> Did you trick the booger-boys by setting a not-Friday appointment?  I hope they are doing well and enjoying the medicial ice cream.
> 
> and a couple of  for the brave little boys.





vinbenphon1 said:


> Hoorah for the brave 'peanut' boys who now have empty shells  Bring on the ice cream.



Yep - I am so relieved. Wills pulled his sneezles trick the night before and I was sure he'd be sent home again...The reception staff were all, 'ooh they're finally here - do you think this will be the day?' LV said they were both in great shape and both had put on weight. Wills is still Gramma's baby boy as he is a kilo lighter than Clawed (ai needs MOAR ICE CREAM Gramma!) - he is also back on antibiotics again as the sneezing is back with a vengeance.
Simon's gum infection responded really well to the antibiotic shot so rather than put him through the trauma of an op we are managing things with ongoing antibiotics for now. Yay Simon!
And Basil! Basil! Basil! had an infected paw pad which meant a trip to LV the same afternoon. Opening his carrier in the consult room we found him doing the longest pee in feline history. He was almost ankle deep by the time he finished. I can't say he was particularly brave at having his claws clipped either. But the slice of cooked chicken he got when he arrived home made him forget the trauma. Never a dull moment...


----------



## vinbenphon1

ouch for Basil&#8230; and poor baby having to do a pee pee in his carrier. This has me in fits of giggles definitely never a dull moment. My phoenix had an enema at the vet once and his bowels let go on the way home.. both he and DH were trapped in the car in the traffic. I never laughed so hard  ooohhh the smell&#8230;

Glad the antibiotics are helping Simon's gum infection&#8230; better than loosing his toothy pegs.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> ouch for Basil and poor baby having to do a pee pee in his carrier. This has me in fits of giggles definitely never a dull moment. My phoenix had an enema at the vet once and his bowels let go on the way home.. both he and DH were trapped in the car in the traffic. I never laughed so hard  ooohhh the smell
> 
> Glad the antibiotics are helping Simon's gum infection better than loosing his toothy pegs.



Lol I remember being in a cab with Clyde (RIP) travelling across Central London on the day I moved into my home. Just as we hit Park Lane (only halfway into our journey), he let loose with everything. Pee, yark and an eye watering steamer. I seem to remember the rest of the journey was spent in stony silence, with all the windows wound down


----------



## Cindi

I remember the day I brought Bella and Oliver home. They were both kittens so were both in the same carrier. It was a 90 minute drive and 10 minutes into it Bella pooped all over Oliver and the inside of the carrier. It was a LONG 80 minutes on a highway with the windows down and an immediate introduction to the bath upon arrival home. She does that every time she has to go in the car. Luckily my vet is literally 1 mile down the road. We always bring an extra carrier. LOL  These cats are something else.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Lol I remember being in a cab with Clyde (RIP) travelling across Central London on the day I moved into my home. Just as we hit Park Lane (only halfway into our journey), he let loose with everything. Pee, yark and an eye watering steamer. I seem to remember the rest of the journey was spent in stony silence, with all the windows wound down


----------



## vinbenphon1

Cindi said:


> I remember the day I brought Bella and Oliver home. They were both kittens so were both in the same carrier. It was a 90 minute drive and 10 minutes into it Bella pooped all over Oliver and the inside of the carrier. It was a LONG 80 minutes on a highway with the windows down and an immediate introduction to the bath upon arrival home. She does that every time she has to go in the car. Luckily my vet is literally 1 mile down the road. We always bring an extra carrier. LOL  These cats are something else.


too funny, oh poor wittle Bella..


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Yep - I am so relieved. Wills pulled his sneezles trick the night before and I was sure he'd be sent home again...The reception staff were all, 'ooh they're finally here - do you think this will be the day?' LV said they were both in great shape and both had put on weight. Wills is still Gramma's baby boy as he is a kilo lighter than Clawed (ai needs MOAR ICE CREAM Gramma!) - he is also back on antibiotics again as the sneezing is back with a vengeance.
> Simon's gum infection responded really well to the antibiotic shot so rather than put him through the trauma of an op we are managing things with ongoing antibiotics for now. Yay Simon!
> And Basil! Basil! Basil! had an infected paw pad which meant a trip to LV the same afternoon. Opening his carrier in the consult room we found him doing the longest pee in feline history. He was almost ankle deep by the time he finished. I can't say he was particularly brave at having his claws clipped either. But the slice of cooked chicken he got when he arrived home made him forget the trauma. Never a dull moment...



oh yay! so glad everything went smoothly! minus the sniffles and antibiotics it sounds likes a successful trip to LV!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Wait...what???? This soup bowl noes contains soups....is full ob ice creams!!! Noes for much longer bwahahaha
> View attachment 2609687







PHIL!    :kiss:


----------



## ILuvShopping

My Dotcom used to get car sick... even a 10 min ride was too much for him! He'd stink up his carrier every time....


----------



## clevercat

This is a horribly dark picture but look at a mini miracle! Angel and Foster sharing a bowl of food with no swearing and without a punch-up!


----------



## poopsie

How are da boize getting along sans peanutz?


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> This is a horribly dark picture but look at a mini miracle! Angel and Foster sharing a bowl of food with no swearing and without a punch-up!
> View attachment 2610768




Aww. That's awesome!!


----------



## Cindi

It's amazing what a bowl of feed can do. I'm happy to see them so at ease with each other.


----------



## boxermom

Angel has changed so much that it's a miracle. Will the boys be feeling better soon?


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Angel has changed so much that it's a miracle. Will the boys be feeling better soon?



boxermom, the Peanut(less) Brothers are zipping around like mad already - the op thankfully didn't slow them down one bit. William's herpes has flared up badly and he's on antibiotics again, but other than that - and having Jasmine pull the curtains (rail included) down twice this week -  things are as normal as they can be at BBT. 
I'm hoping to get an update on Sam-with-the-broken-legs soon - he has a wonderful forever home waiting for him when he gets out of hospital - a home with a big garden and no top floor -so no more opportunities for Buzz Lightyear to throw himself out of any more windows.


----------



## clevercat

More Phil!


----------



## boxermom

What a handsome dude!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## Kalos

He looks as cool as a cucumber


----------



## vinbenphon1

oooohhhh dat face is so squeezable


----------



## Cindi

Phillip!!!! I need to kiss that adorable face!


----------



## clevercat

Woo hoo! Missy's Burfday Treat...
Razzberry jam nomnomnomnom 





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## vinbenphon1

Happy birthday Missy


----------



## clevercat

Phillip gets some bocks time





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## poopsie

that's the most stunning photo of Philip evah!!!!"


----------



## ladysarah

clevercat said:


> Phillip gets some bocks time
> View attachment 2612272
> View attachment 2612274
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



Ah Philip! Love the signature btw


----------



## gazoo

Wow - the boys are peanut-less and home already!!  What a week!  

Phil looks very elegant, as usual!


----------



## boxermom

Missy has refined taste, obviously.


----------



## Cindi

Phillip in a box. Love him.


----------



## clevercat

A multi cat snoodle/baff pile-up!




How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## vinbenphon1

awww snoodling. Whose giving Phil a baff?


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Phillip gets some bocks time
> View attachment 2612272
> View attachment 2612274
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein


Philip looks soooo handsomes! 



clevercat said:


> Woo hoo! Missy's Burfday Treat...
> Razzberry jam nomnomnomnom
> 
> View attachment 2611972
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein


mmmm tasty treat!


----------



## Cindi




----------



## poopsie

awwwwwwww...........I wanna jump in the middle of that snoodle pile. My cats aren't the snoodling kind


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> awwwwwwww...........I wanna jump in the middle of that snoodle pile. My cats aren't the snoodling kind



I am looking around this evening and there is no snoodling going on! This is highly unusual - everyone has their own space for a change.
Phillip, btw, is still in his bocks


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> I am looking around this evening and there is no snoodling going on! This is highly unusual - everyone has their own space for a change.
> Phillip, btw, is still in his bocks



Maybe it's the weather.  Not sure how it is over yonder where you are but here it's scorching hot and my boys are claiming the coolest surfaces they can find.  We have the AC running and still they seem glued to their shiny cool surfaces.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Maybe it's the weather.  Not sure how it is over yonder where you are but here it's scorching hot and my boys are claiming the coolest surfaces they can find.  We have the AC running and still they seem glued to their shiny cool surfaces.



Lol'd at this, Gazoo. Last summer was just unbearably hot and humid, and what did this lot want to do? Gather together in the biggest snoodle pile ever, me and Bear at the centre. Cats! *rolls eyes*


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Lol'd at this, Gazoo. Last summer was just unbearably hot and humid, and what did this lot want to do? Gather together in the biggest snoodle pile ever, me and Bear at the centre. Cats! *rolls eyes*



AWW - I think there is much more love within your group than between my irascible Wembles and the Hearty Hagar.


----------



## clevercat

Maia-Annabel with her zombeans 




How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## cats n bags

:giggles::giggles::giggles:


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Maia-Annabel with her zombeans
> View attachment 2614634
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein








ZOMG  rotflmao :lolots::lolots:


----------



## boxermom

Wow! That would be a great Halloween photo!!


----------



## clevercat

Exciting happenings at BBT this morning - the kids met a DOG! And they loved him. Back in the day, my neighbour took in a six week old puppy who was near death. She had a cat very much like Gerbs, loved everyone. The cat took Sammy under his paw and eight years later Sam is a big, strong boy - he here is with the Christmas present I gave him. I call him my nephew, lol




I'm pretty sure Sam thinks he's a cat...Anyway, neighbour popped in this morning and on a whim I invited both in (usually Sam stays at home when she visits). Missy was first in the queue, little chocolate pointed nose 'giving the goggie a kiss, mama!' Then the kittens, falling over themselves to meet him and swing off his ears. Finally the Murph, Phil and George...all entranced.
I have always wanted a dog and this gives me hope that one day I'll find the right pup. Not for years yet, but one day...


How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## boxermom

Aww. I'm so happy your neighbor saved him. He looks very sweet. It's funny how the kitties reacted to him and vice versa. Good to know they're pals now.


----------



## poopsie

LOL

Little Boo always seems able to make friends with the neighbors chihuauas. They will have none of me, however and bark until they choke every time I set foot outside.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> LOL
> 
> Little Boo always seems able to make friends with the neighbors chihuauas. They will have none of me, however and bark until they choke every time I set foot outside.



Oh I just love little Boo!
Sammy was here again this morning - the kittens charged en masse to greet him, "The goggie is back, Gramma! Can we keep him? Can we? Can we? Can we?"


----------



## clevercat

New Simon's Cat. This is going to be a familiar tale for most of us here...
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=l5ODwR6FPRQ


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> New Simon's Cat. This is going to be a familiar tale for most of us here...
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=l5ODwR6FPRQ




Omg!  Every morning at my house!  Hilarious!!


----------



## boxermom

That's the first time I've seen Simon's cat. That was hilarious!


----------



## vinbenphon1

OMG this is too funny. What does it all mean when they do that. We call it a 'ping on'.


----------



## Candice0985

Same here first time I've watched it. I LOL'd!


----------



## Cindi

We call it Kitten Crazies no matter how old the cat. 

If you are new to Simon's Cat you should check out "The Box". My favorite. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKvNqe8cKU4


----------



## poopsie

Those are great! And sooooooo familiar---LOL!


----------



## jenny70

Cindi said:


> We call it Kitten Crazies no matter how old the cat.
> 
> If you are new to Simon's Cat you should check out "The Box". My favorite.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKvNqe8cKU4




Love it!  So funny!!


----------



## clevercat

For anyone new to Simon's Cat, this is my favourite. A wake-up call that is scarily familiar.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=w0ffwDYo00Q


----------



## clevercat

And one more - this one is for *gazoo* as it makes me think of Wembley's reaction to Hagar when he was a new boy...
Enjoy!
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3VLcLH97eRw


----------



## inspiredgem

clevercat said:


> And one more - this one is for *gazoo* as it makes me think of Wembley's reaction to Hagar when he was a new boy...
> Enjoy!
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3VLcLH97eRw



I hadn't seen this one yet - hysterical!  It makes me want to get another kitten


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> And one more - this one is for *gazoo* as it makes me think of Wembley's reaction to Hagar when he was a new boy...
> Enjoy!
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3VLcLH97eRw




Hysterical!


----------



## leasul2003

That was too funny! And totally Jasper.


----------



## boxermom

Those are sooo funny! I always think of my cat-lover friend who says when you have cats you don't need tv because cats find an adventure around every corner.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Those are sooo funny! I always think of my cat-lover friend who says when you have cats you don't need tv because cats find an adventure around every corner.



Lol so true. I have just been watching Missy, Murphy and Clawed _racing_ around the kitchen, so fast that they were at one point running across the wall, rather than the floor. I, meanwhile, am standing saucepan in hand with this  expression on my face. Truly never a dull moment...


----------



## clevercat

Making her Purrs Forum debut this evening - say hai to Doris!





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## clevercat

And she has the same Norris-sneer...




One more





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Cindi

Hi Doris! You are such a beautiful girl.


----------



## buzzytoes

Hello Doris!!! 

The Simon's Cat with the kitten was hilarious. He's got new kitten behavior down to a T.


----------



## cats n bags

Hi Doris!


----------



## poopsie

Ooh Doris!   I bet that Norris is so happy that she has you


----------



## jenny70

Doris!!  You're a beauty!


----------



## boxermom

Doris, you're such a pretty girl!


----------



## dusty paws

hi doris!


----------



## leasul2003

Doris is quite the beauty. Even with the Norris sneer.


----------



## inspiredgem

Hi Doris! 

She looks a lot like my Maxine!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hi doris, welcome to the PF..


----------



## clevercat

inspiredgem said:


> Hi Doris!
> 
> She looks a lot like my Maxine!



Hai Maxine! What a pretty girl. Who is the cutie next to you?


----------



## clevercat

Photo bombing at its best (excuse messy background - someone had stealth-yarked under the window. My life is so glamourous lol).





Oh gosh tiny peekchure!


----------



## clevercat

George gots bocks-time!





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## poopsie

Love Georgie's sexy pout---LOL!


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Photo bombing at its best (excuse messy background - someone had stealth-yarked under the window. My life is so glamourous lol).
> 
> View attachment 2622044
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gosh tiny peekchure!



Is dat Miss Missy peepin behind da curtin? 



clevercat said:


> George gots bocks-time!
> 
> View attachment 2622057
> 
> 
> George looks so happy in his 'bocks'
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## inspiredgem

clevercat said:


> Hai Maxine! What a pretty girl. Who is the cutie next to you?



Thank you!  That is Lana.  I adopted her a few years ago after Maxine lost her litter sister Rossi (in the first photo) to CRF.  Max absolutely hated the sight of Lana, but after about a year she began to tolerate her and now they are the best of friends.  

Lana also loves to play with my JRT Lucy.  They take turns chasing each other around the house and Lana will even roll over on her back and let Lucy nibble on her neck - making bread and purring like a maniac the entire time.


----------



## inspiredgem

clevercat said:


> Photo bombing at its best (excuse messy background - someone had stealth-yarked under the window. My life is so glamourous lol).
> 
> View attachment 2622044
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gosh tiny peekchure!



This made me LOL!


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Is dat Miss Missy peepin behind da curtin?



*Yes, Aunty Veeee it's meeee! Keepin' teh watchful eye over those stinkin' kittins. *


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> And one more - this one is for *gazoo* as it makes me think of Wembley's reaction to Hagar when he was a new boy...
> Enjoy!
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3VLcLH97eRw



Just saw this!  SOOOOO right on.  We've had Hagar for a 10 months now and Wembley STILL doesn't acknowledge that he exists.  He pointedly looks past him when Hagar ambles up to him.  He's a "non person" to Wembley.  Text-book cold shoulder.  Every. Single. Day.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Meet Sam, a Paws for Life cat (PfL is the rescue that bought Angel, George, Basil - so many others - into my life). Isn't he gorgeous? I was smitten as soon as I saw him. He is Bengal-Siamese cross, a feisty young man who appears to think he is Buzz Lightyear, the way he launches himself from great heights to 'Infinity and Beyond!' Sam has lurched from health disaster to health disaster since he was with his first person when he developed an eye infection that was left intreated.
> This led to his eye rupturing and having to be removed.
> 
> View attachment 2601464
> 
> 
> Undaunted, he moved into a foster home via PfL, where his first action was to leap out of a first floor window, calmly strolling back into the house moments later, unscathed. He then made it perfectly clear that he needed to be an only cat and was not prepared to share a Person. Sam doesn't just dislike other cats, he actively detests them.
> So he was moved again this week, to another foster home where he is an only cat. And this is where he really came unstuck. Late last week, he took another giant leap for feline-kind, right out of a window. This time he broke his front legs and has damaged the roof of his mouth. The vet bill to repair all the damage has cost over £2000 and has rather worryingly totally wiped out all funds at PfL. I am now fundraising - I have friends and family signing up with monthly donations, I've gathered up all my foreign currency left after business trips and donating that - and I'm hoping nobody minds if I do a little crowd sourcing here with a link to the PfL mini-site.
> http://www.pawsforlife-mini.co.uk/donation/
> This rescue does the most amazing work - without them, cats like Noggin (RIP), Basil and countless others, would've been euthanised without the chance of knowing a loving Furever Home. Not to mention the problem cases, like Simon and Foster...
> Keeping everything crossed that enough money can be raised to keep this wonderful rescue afloat.
> As for Sam, he is expected to make a full recovery and has a forever home ready and waiting for him when he is released from hospital.



*Clever* - any updates on this beauty?


----------



## poopsie

inspiredgem said:


> Thank you!  That is Lana.  I adopted her a few years ago after Maxine lost her litter sister Rossi (in the first photo) to CRF.  Max absolutely hated the sight of Lana, but after about a year she began to tolerate her and now they are the best of friends.
> 
> Lana also loves to play with my JRT Lucy.  They take turns chasing each other around the house and Lana will even roll over on her back and let Lucy nibble on her neck - making bread and purring like a maniac the entire time.




They're holding paws!!!!!!  What a precious picture


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> *Clever* - any updates on this beauty?



Thanks for asking, gazoo. Funnily enough I was just talking to the rescue manager today. Sam is not happy. His front legs will be in plaster for the next few months and he is already going stir-crazy. We are putting any funds raised from the forthcoming "win a sculpture" competition towards his vet bill. On the bright side, his new Person is waiting for him - in a ground floor house in the countryside so Sam can do all the exploring he wants. Poor little guy, hope he heals up quickly.


----------



## clevercat

inspiredgem said:


> Thank you!  That is Lana.  I adopted her a few years ago after Maxine lost her litter sister Rossi (in the first photo) to CRF.  Max absolutely hated the sight of Lana, but after about a year she began to tolerate her and now they are the best of friends.
> 
> Lana also loves to play with my JRT Lucy.  They take turns chasing each other around the house and Lana will even roll over on her back and let Lucy nibble on her neck - making bread and purring like a maniac the entire time.



Oh I just love the snoodle circle


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Thanks for asking, gazoo. Funnily enough I was just talking to the rescue manager today. Sam is not happy. His front legs will be in plaster for the next few months and he is already going stir-crazy. We are putting any funds raised from the forthcoming "win a sculpture" competition towards his vet bill. On the bright side, his new Person is waiting for him - in a ground floor house in the countryside so Sam can do all the exploring he wants. Poor little guy, hope he heals up quickly.



It's a shame he cannot convalesce at his new home.  Upon our adoption of Wembley, he was allowed to heal up at my place and it wasn't the easiest process, cone of shame and raw stitches, but I think it helped his angst somewhat.  Poor Sam.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> It's a shame he cannot convalesce at his new home.  Upon our adoption of Wembley, he was allowed to heal up at my place and it wasn't the easiest process, cone of shame and raw stitches, but I think it helped his angst somewhat.  Poor Sam.



I think Sam is still on a drip. But hopefully as he recovers and improves he can go to his new home and convalesce there. Poor Wembley, the indignity of teh Cone of Shame...


----------



## clevercat

Hiding from Gramma - she will noes find me here heeheehee.
William is the master of disguise.




How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Hiding from Gramma - she will noes find me here heeheehee.
> William is the master of disguise.
> View attachment 2622544
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




I see little pink feets!  Too cute!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> I think Sam is still on a drip. But hopefully as he recovers and improves he can go to his new home and convalesce there. Poor Wembley, the indignity of teh Cone of Shame...



Ah well, still on a drip, poor boy.  Fingers crossed that he can have a happy ending without breaking anything else.


----------



## boxermom

Crossing all fingers and paws for Sam. I hope he figures out that zooming out of windows isn't a good idea. At least from the ground floor it won't be such a big drop.


----------



## vinbenphon1

gazoo said:


> It's a shame he cannot convalesce at his new home.  Upon our adoption of Wembley, he was allowed to heal up at my place and it wasn't the easiest process, cone of shame and raw stitches, but I think it helped his angst somewhat.  Poor Sam.


Bennett was allowed to convalesce with me, but only because the 'Cat Haven' needed the space. They said "don't let him jump", so what do I see on my kitchen bench whilst making a cup of tea??? It was difficult. He had a broken pelvis (amongst other things) so I bought a large carrier and carried him around the house and put him wherever I was going to be. Thankfully Vincent took to him straight away and they would play patty cake through the bars.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Thanks for asking, gazoo. Funnily enough I was just talking to the rescue manager today. Sam is not happy. His front legs will be in plaster for the next few months and he is already going stir-crazy. We are putting any funds raised from the forthcoming "win a sculpture" competition towards his vet bill. On the bright side, his new Person is waiting for him - in a ground floor house in the countryside so Sam can do all the exploring he wants. Poor little guy, hope he heals up quickly.


So good that he has a new home to go to and no more leaping out windows. Makes you wonder what he was trying to get away from.. Heel quickly Sam.

My local cat shelter 'Cat Haven' have had 500 cats surrendered this year already. Our cat laws went into effect in November 2013, I guess its easier for people to get rid of their 'pets' than to pay for desexing and registration


----------



## vinbenphon1

I think you have my DH and I hooked on Simon's cat, Clever. This one is for George, 'The empty box'.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKvNqe8cKU4


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> I think you have my DH and I hooked on Simon's cat, Clever. This one is for George, 'The empty box'.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKvNqe8cKU4




Ha!
Another George-inna-bocks for you...

Oops - forgot the photo



How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## clevercat

How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## clevercat

Sometimes even I struggle to tell them apart...




Which Bean is this Bean?



How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## poopsie

If I see them side by each I can usually tell, but a solo Bean.............


Could it be a junior Bean?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> If I see them side by each I can usually tell, but a solo Bean.............
> 
> 
> Could it be a junior Bean?


 

Hmmm...to Bean or not to Bean, that is teh question....

Meanwhile, I have a question of my own. Why, _why_, the moment I switch on the laptop and start work, why does everyone go from a deep sleep to insane crazy beings, _racing _around, scattering notebooks and papers in their wake, yelling and swearing at each other about who is fastest and noisiest. Sometimes I think it would be quieter to work in a zoo.


----------



## vinbenphon1

answer: "quick go now whys' gramma distracted&#8230;. she no see us be naghty"


----------



## inspiredgem

clevercat said:


> Sometimes even I struggle to tell them apart...
> 
> View attachment 2623067
> 
> 
> Which Bean is this Bean?
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



I don't know which Bean this is, but she is beautiful!

I love the photos of George - such a handsome boy!

I'm also very impressed that you are able to have pictures and candles out on display.  Lana would make it her life's mission to see how many of those she could pitch onto the floor.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> View attachment 2623066
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein


Whose a handsome boy in his pretty pink 'bocks'


----------



## clevercat

inspiredgem said:


> I don't know which Bean this is, but she is beautiful!
> 
> I love the photos of George - such a handsome boy!
> 
> I'm also very impressed that you are able to have pictures and candles out on display.  Lana would make it her life's mission to see how many of those she could pitch onto the floor.



Ha! Under every picture, sculpture and candle there is a blob of a miraculous product called (I think) Museum Gel. Stinky's Mum recommended it and it's amazing, the first time in years that I have been able to display things rather than put them up and wait for the inevitable crash and sound of breaking glass...


----------



## inspiredgem

clevercat said:


> Ha! Under every picture, sculpture and candle there is a blob of a miraculous product called (I think) Museum Gel. Stinky's Mum recommended it and it's amazing, the first time in years that I have been able to display things rather than put them up and wait for the inevitable crash and sound of breaking glass...



Museum Gel you say?  But I am the Fearless and Amazing Lana!  There is nothing that can thwart my attempts at world domination


----------



## inspiredgem

Oh, and on an unrelated note - does anyone know what is the best 'pet proof' window screen material??


----------



## clevercat

inspiredgem said:


> Museum Gel you say?  But I am the Fearless and Amazing Lana!  There is nothing that can thwart my attempts at world domination



*HAY!! Get in teh queue, Lady Lana! Ah hab been dominatin' teh werld since May 11th 2011 an' ah'm not movin'!
Love Miss Bean*


----------



## clevercat

inspiredgem said:


> Oh, and on an unrelated note - does anyone know what is the best 'pet proof' window screen material??



Where are you? In the UK, cataire is highly regarded. I'm guessing Lana would chomp through normal chicken wire in, hmmm let's see, seconds?


----------



## cats n bags

inspiredgem said:


> Oh, and on an unrelated note - does anyone know what is the best 'pet proof' window screen material??



I think glass is the only thing my darling kitties have not wrecked.  

It does help if you have a glass bottom and screen top half door so they can see clearly.  I have perching places near, but not close enough to touch, the doors for power sniffing.  On the windows, I just crack them enough to let in air and keep out fuzzy parts larger than a nose from going through the gap.


----------



## Cindi

This is what I use. 

http://www.wholesalescreensandglass.com/Phifer_Pet_Screen.html?gclid=CMWQ8s_Wur4CFS4aOgodVkUAPQ

6 years so far and not one rip in any screen, even the ones my naughty foster cats climb to the top.   Remember Mya??





inspiredgem said:


> Oh, and on an unrelated note - does anyone know what is the best 'pet proof' window screen material??


----------



## boxermom

What is it with cats and boxes? They seem to like getting into the smallest box possible.


----------



## clevercat

clevercat said:


> Sometimes even I struggle to tell them apart...
> 
> View attachment 2623067
> 
> 
> Which Bean is this Bean?
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



BTW - this Bean is Maia-Annabel. I had to wake Olivia-Skye up to make sure lol. She was not impressed.


----------



## clevercat

Georgie P., letting everything hang out  Nobody does relaxing quite like George...





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## clevercat

One more quick pic - for Cindi and poopsie!





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Georgie P., letting everything hang out  Nobody does relaxing quite like George...
> 
> View attachment 2623496
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Lady says ohemcheese!



clevercat said:


> One more quick pic - for Cindi and poopsie!
> 
> View attachment 2623523
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein


:kiss:


----------



## Cindi

Phillip my sweet boy! Looking smashing as usual.


----------



## Cindi

Gorgeous George Keepin' it real.  






clevercat said:


> Georgie P., letting everything hang out  Nobody does relaxing quite like George...
> 
> View attachment 2623496
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2623538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady says ohemcheese!
> 
> 
> :kiss:



Oh hai Lady! Love the expression on her face, it really is an ohemmcheese moment


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Georgie P., letting everything hang out  Nobody does relaxing quite like George...
> 
> View attachment 2623496
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



Oh Georgie Porgie I love you so.


----------



## cats n bags

tap..tap...tap...

Hmphf...SOMEONE has been missing from here lately....

Where's the good-lookin' one?  


_ignore my Mum's last post...cootie kisser...

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> tap..tap...tap...
> 
> Hmphf...SOMEONE has been missing from here lately....
> 
> Where's the good-lookin' one?
> 
> 
> _ignore my Mum's last post...cootie kisser...
> 
> Luv, Stinky  _



*Sumbodies wants teh Murph!!*


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Oh hai Lady! Love the expression on her face, it really is an ohemmcheese moment



this is Lady when she was an adolescent  I used to live in a condo and I was 25 floors up, so whenever she wanted to go outside I put on her harness and a leash in case a bird caught her attention! she was pretty good, all she wanted to do is sit on the wicker chair and watch the people below!

this is Lady now




and Lady as a baby- this was her first day in the house after all her siblings and her mom had found homes


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> this is Lady when she was an adolescent  I used to live in a condo and I was 25 floors up, so whenever she wanted to go outside I put on her harness and a leash in case a bird caught her attention! she was pretty good, all she wanted to do is sit on the wicker chair and watch the people below!
> 
> this is Lady now
> View attachment 2623705
> 
> 
> 
> and Lady as a baby- this was her first day in the house after all her siblings and her mom had found homes
> View attachment 2623700



Squuueeee at baby Lady! All these kitten photos make me want MOAR!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Squuueeee at baby Lady! All these kitten photos make me want MOAR!



haha I know right!?

I have been sooo tempted to adopt this orange guy that I saw at petsmart the other day....not a kittin but he's 10 years old, was surrendered to the shelter with all broken teeth so all his teeth have been extracted, 

I live in a 900 sq ft house....I don't think I can have another cat....but he is just so sweet. I hope he finds an amazing home


----------



## Cindi

A toothless orange boy????? OMG  Clever and I would probably fight it out for him.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> A toothless orange boy????? OMG  Clever and I would probably fight it out for him.



he's beautiful! his name is Cheeto but something tells me that is his "adoptable name"

I am so tempted to put in an adoption application. I have a feeling him and Tucker would get along great. I would just worry about Lady she's smaller then the two of them and Tuck bullies her sometimes. my heart tells me I could give him a great loving home but my mind tells me 3 cats is too much for my small living space and I don't want Lady feeling pushed out of her own space by a new guy.

such a dilemma!


----------



## buzzytoes

Candice0985 said:


> he's beautiful! his name is Cheeto but something tells me that is his "adoptable name"
> 
> I am so tempted to put in an adoption application. I have a feeling him and Tucker would get along great. I would just worry about Lady she's smaller then the two of them and Tuck bullies her sometimes. my heart tells me I could give him a great loving home but my mind tells me 3 cats is too much for my small living space and I don't want Lady feeling pushed out of her own space by a new guy.
> 
> such a dilemma!



Not that I would ever attempt to sway your decision  but we had three cats living in a house that size, if not smaller. It was a two bedroom, one bath house, built in the 1920s. We also had a kitchen and living room and I swear the thing was 500 sq feet total. We could never survive now, but the cats did just fine.


----------



## leasul2003

900 square feet divides evenly between 3. Wink wink.


----------



## cats n bags

900 square feet is just the floor...a few trees and other climbing things makes a multi level x 900 square feet and plenty of space.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hi Mr Phil, looking relaxed as ever. ah Georgie, the face of innocence 'i didn't do it'


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> haha I know right!?
> 
> I have been sooo tempted to adopt this orange guy that I saw at petsmart the other day....not a kittin but he's 10 years old, was surrendered to the shelter with all broken teeth so all his teeth have been extracted,
> 
> I live in a 900 sq ft house....I don't think I can have another cat....but he is just so sweet. I hope he finds an amazing home



Cindi is right, we'd be fighting over orange boy (seriously if I had funds to fly Darby over to the UK, he would already be mine). 
I am going to start up the 'adopthim' vibes  900sq feet is plenty of room :greengrin::greengrin::greengrin:


----------



## clevercat

Double post


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Hi Mr Phil, looking relaxed as ever. ah Georgie, the face of innocence 'i didn't do it'



Oh they're ALL doing the 'I didn't do it' look this morning. As I went to sleep last night, I was aware of the sound of manically galloping kittens, all squeaking excitedly about what fun it was to run around in the dark. I was also vaguely aware of things being thrown to the floor. This morning, the lounge looks like Simon's Cat Crazy Time. Fruit scattered from the bowl, papers spread everywhere, little pools of yark...madamefifi, welcome to my world!  you have all this to look forward to (again).


----------



## inspiredgem

clevercat said:


> *HAY!! Get in teh queue, Lady Lana! Ah hab been dominatin' teh werld since May 11th 2011 an' ah'm not movin'!
> Love Miss Bean*



Please forgive me Miss Bean.  If you are ever looking for a co-conspirator from across the pond, I am always available.  
-Lana



cats n bags said:


> I think glass is the only thing my darling kitties have not wrecked.
> 
> It does help if you have a glass bottom and screen top half door so they can see clearly.  I have perching places near, but not close enough to touch, the doors for power sniffing.  *On the windows, I just crack them enough to let in air and keep out fuzzy parts larger than a nose from going through the gap*.



I do this too!  The one time I left the kitchen window open Lana made a cat sized hole in the screen.  She wasn't trying to escape but was trying to get to a bug on the outside of the screen.  She is obsessed with killing (and eating) bugs.  


Cindi said:


> This is what I use.
> 
> http://www.wholesalescreensandglass.com/Phifer_Pet_Screen.html?gclid=CMWQ8s_Wur4CFS4aOgodVkUAPQ
> 
> 6 years so far and not one rip in any screen, even the ones my naughty foster cats climb to the top.   Remember Mya??



Thanks for the suggestion - that looks like it may do the trick.  

What an adorable (and brave) little one!


----------



## inspiredgem

clevercat said:


> Georgie P., letting everything hang out  Nobody does relaxing quite like George...
> 
> View attachment 2623496
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein


He is quite the handsome fellow!



clevercat said:


> One more quick pic - for Cindi and poopsie!
> 
> View attachment 2623523
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein


Oh my, I love the 'come hither' expressions. 



Candice0985 said:


> this is Lady when she was an adolescent  I used to live in a condo and I was 25 floors up, so whenever she wanted to go outside I put on her harness and a leash in case a bird caught her attention! she was pretty good, all she wanted to do is sit on the wicker chair and watch the people below!
> 
> this is Lady now
> View attachment 2623705
> 
> 
> 
> and Lady as a baby- this was her first day in the house after all her siblings and her mom had found homes
> View attachment 2623700



She was an adorable kitten and turned out to be lovely!


----------



## inspiredgem

clevercat said:


> Oh they're ALL doing the 'I didn't do it' look this morning. As I went to sleep last night, I was aware of the sound of manically galloping kittens, all squeaking excitedly about what fun it was to run around in the dark. I was also vaguely aware of things being thrown to the floor. This morning, the lounge looks like Simon's Cat Crazy Time. Fruit scattered from the bowl, papers spread everywhere, little pools of yark...madamefifi, welcome to my world!  you have all this to look forward to (again).



I have to laugh about the galloping kittens.  It always amazes me how such little paws can manage to sound like elephants when they're running at full speed.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Cindi is right, we'd be fighting over orange boy (seriously if I had funds to fly Darby over to the UK, he would already be mine).
> I am going to start up the 'adopthim' vibes  900sq feet is plenty of room :greengrin::greengrin::greengrin:



I know....he seems like such a sweet guy, I haven't inquired with the adoption agency about him or whether he is even the type of kitty that would do well in a multicat home...so tempted!

if i'm back at Petsmart i'll take a picture of him for you 

I really am tempted but also hesitant...I need to put some serious thought into this....


----------



## Candice0985

inspiredgem said:


> He is quite the handsome fellow!
> 
> 
> Oh my, I love the 'come hither' expressions.
> 
> 
> 
> She was an adorable kitten and turned out to be lovely!



thanks! she's definitely a cutie!


----------



## clevercat

inspiredgem said:


> Please forgive me Miss Bean.  If you are ever looking for a co-conspirator from across the pond, I am always available.
> -Lana!



*We-ell, ah guess you can join in...ah will need minions oops ah mean co-conspirators ober teh Atlantic....hmm. Lady Lana, you're in! But ah gets all teh cheeze an' beegles, OK? Love Miss Bean*


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> I know....he seems like such a sweet guy, I haven't inquired with the adoption agency about him or whether he is even the type of kitty that would do well in a multicat home...so tempted!
> 
> if i'm back at Petsmart i'll take a picture of him for you
> 
> I really am tempted but also hesitant...I need to put some serious thought into this....



Been back yet??


----------



## clevercat

Perhaps someone would like to slap some sense into me. Idly browsing teh Interwebs this morning as I waited for a work email to pop up, I started thinking about Bear and the rescue where I adopted him. And thought I'd look at the Charity's website, you know - just out of curiosity - to see if there is a blind boy looking for a home. The first photo I saw, I thought - oh, that cat is blind. Well, he is. An elderly tabby gentleman, completely blind and looking for a final Furever Home. He likes other cats, too. I have drafted an email. Do I hit send or delete?


----------



## vinbenphon1

send, send, send. Ooohhh I just want to squeeze his wittle tabby face&#8230; But why o why do we end up on these websites.. I do this and end up teary and upset&#8230; My local shelter doesn't allow adoption of the elderly, they keep them in their 'kitty condos' administering palliative care or what ever else they need. Some lovely lady bequeathed her estate solely for the care of older cats.  (sigh). Whats his name?


----------



## Cindi

Oh kind hearted Clever, what are we going to do with you? You hit send of course 
I do the same thing with the rescue where I adopted Bellis. I sponsor a special needs cat there and every month when they send me an update I take a look and see if there are any other special needs cats that need me. I know you really didn't come here to have someone talk sense, right? 








clevercat said:


> Perhaps someone would like to slap some sense into me. Idly browsing teh Interwebs this morning as I waited for a work email to pop up, I started thinking about Bear and the rescue where I adopted him. And thought I'd look at the Charity's website, you know - just out of curiosity - to see if there is a blind boy looking for a home. The first photo I saw, I thought - oh, that cat is blind. Well, he is. An elderly tabby gentleman, completely blind and looking for a final Furever Home. He likes other cats, too. I have drafted an email. Do I hit send or delete?


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Been back yet??



I called yesterday but the adoption volunteers were not in to give me some information on Cheeto, i'll stop in tomorrow when I have a free moment.

my Mom's Husband was in a serious motorcycle accident on the weekend so I've been at the hospital with her after work every day this week. his foot was severed in the accident, surgery #1 happened last night to reattach it.


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> I called yesterday but the adoption volunteers were not in to give me some information on Cheeto, i'll stop in tomorrow when I have a free moment.
> 
> my Mom's Husband was in a serious motorcycle accident on the weekend so I've been at the hospital with her after work every day this week. his foot was severed in the accident, surgery #1 happened last night to reattach it.



Oh, that sounds awful. Hope surgery is successful.


----------



## boxermom

There will never be another Bear, but I can't think of a better place for an elderly blind cat to be than in your loving home, clever. Big hugs, whatever happens.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> send, send, send. Ooohhh I just want to squeeze his wittle tabby face But why o why do we end up on these websites.. I do this and end up teary and upset My local shelter doesn't allow adoption of the elderly, they keep them in their 'kitty condos' administering palliative care or what ever else they need. Some lovely lady bequeathed her estate solely for the care of older cats.  (sigh). Whats his name?





Cindi said:


> Oh kind hearted Clever, what are we going to do with you? You hit send of course
> I do the same thing with the rescue where I adopted Bellis. I sponsor a special needs cat there and every month when they send me an update I take a look and see if there are any other special needs cats that need me. I know you really didn't come here to have someone talk sense, right?





boxermom said:


> There will never be another Bear, but I can't think of a better place for an elderly blind cat to be than in your loving home, clever. Big hugs, whatever happens.



I hit send...


----------



## Cindi

The TPF Aunties needs pics of "possible new kitty" please. 






clevercat said:


> I hit send...


----------



## vinbenphon1

How exciting&#8230;. 'a new brudda for teh kittehs'  and neffew for da aunties


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Oh, that sounds awful. Hope surgery is successful.



the doctors feel confident they can reattach and repair it, the biggest issue is the ankle joint is missing so they have to configure a replacement and also lengthen his leg because he lost inches of the bone when the accident happened. motorcycles are so dangerous, what would have been a fender bender for two cars was life threatening for him because he was on a motorcycle.


----------



## oggers86

I find it amazing how you can just add in a cat and they all get along!! My cats are still being hissy and growly with the kitten after 4 weeks. 

What is your secret?


----------



## clevercat

oggers86 said:


> I find it amazing how you can just add in a cat and they all get along!! My cats are still being hissy and growly with the kitten after 4 weeks.
> 
> What is your secret?



I wish I knew, because I would patent it and make a fortune. LV, when she was here a while ago, was amazed there's no Feliway running. I've always thought it was just luck, but she says not...


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> send, send, send. Ooohhh I just want to squeeze his wittle tabby face But why o why do we end up on these websites.. I do this and end up teary and upset My local shelter doesn't allow adoption of the elderly, they keep them in their 'kitty condos' administering palliative care or what ever else they need. Some lovely lady bequeathed her estate solely for the care of older cats.  (sigh). Whats his name?


 
New avatar! Hi Vincent!


----------



## oggers86

clevercat said:


> I wish I knew, because I would patent it and make a fortune. LV, when she was here a while ago, was amazed there's no Feliway running. I've always thought it was just luck, but she says not...



I have had Pet Remedy running for weeks and have had both cats on Zylkene but no sign of them being likely to accept him any time soon. 

I do wonder if it is a girl thing as your cats are mainly boys. I have been tempted to get a friend for Elsworth so he has someone to play with if we are busy or not home. I think it would end up in divorce if I brought one home though!!!


----------



## clevercat

oggers86 said:


> I have had Pet Remedy running for weeks and have had both cats on Zylkene but no sign of them being likely to accept him any time soon.
> 
> I do wonder if it is a girl thing as your cats are mainly boys. I have been tempted to get a friend for Elsworth so he has someone to play with if we are busy or not home. I think it would end up in divorce if I brought one home though!!!


 
IDK...six girls here!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> The TPF Aunties needs pics of "possible new kitty" please.


 

Hai!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Hai!
> 
> View attachment 2625662




Oh he's so handsome!   I'm so glad you hit send!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Hai!
> 
> View attachment 2625662


I'm melting


----------



## Cindi

Oh I just want to cuddle him up!   How long do we have to wait to hear back??


----------



## Cindi

It might be a question of numbers. When you have a big bunch everyone finds someone to get along with. Not all of them like each other but there isn't a whole lot of fighting. At least that's how it is here. 







oggers86 said:


> I have had Pet Remedy running for weeks and have had both cats on Zylkene but no sign of them being likely to accept him any time soon.
> 
> I do wonder if it is a girl thing as your cats are mainly boys. I have been tempted to get a friend for Elsworth so he has someone to play with if we are busy or not home. I think it would end up in divorce if I brought one home though!!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> New avatar! Hi Vincent!


Hi Miss Clevercat. Bennett had a 12 month run doing the avatar thing. He needed a rest


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Hi Miss Clevercat. Bennett had a 12 month run doing the avatar thing. He needed a rest



Lol, the Murph must be exhausted - he's been an avatar since I joined up!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Oh I just want to cuddle him up!   How long do we have to wait to hear back??



I don't know - sometimes within minutes, sometimes I've not had a response at all.
I am not going to chase this - it feels like Fate that I was thinking of a blind cat and his was the first photo I saw so if it's really meant to happen, it will happen without me having to push things. None of which will stop me buying him some toys at the weekend


----------



## Candice0985

awww new guy is adorable! he'll be one lucky kitty if he gets to join casa Clever


----------



## Cindi

Well of course not. We all know toys for blind cats must be very fancy and expensive. Here is Bellis  with one of her favorites...a strip of paper. 


I do hope fate brings you together. I will be keeping fingers and paws crossed here. Belly will too. 








clevercat said:


> I don't know - sometimes within minutes, sometimes I've not had a response at all.
> I am not going to chase this - it feels like Fate that I was thinking of a blind cat and his was the first photo I saw so if it's really meant to happen, it will happen without me having to push things. None of which will stop me buying him some toys at the weekend


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Well of course not. We all know toys for blind cats must be very fancy and expensive. Here is Bellis  with one of her favorites...a strip of paper.
> 
> 
> I do hope fate brings you together. I will be keeping fingers and paws crossed here. Belly will too.



Oh Belly, you make my heart smile.
Paws crossed here, too. No news yet.


----------



## oggers86

That is true Cindi. My girls are ok if he keeps his distance as they are not ones for socialising. He is the opposite which is why they clash. Maybe if he had a friend they would play with each other and keep away from the others. Trouble is getting a 3rd took some persuading, getting a 4th is out of the question!


----------



## clevercat

Phil loves ice cream.
Nom.


Nom


Brain Freeze!




How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Cindi

Oh Phil...   You are such a sweet, silly boy.


----------



## buzzytoes

Well hello Mr Blind Man aren't you the handsomest tabby??


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Phil loves ice cream.
> Nom.
> View attachment 2625861
> 
> Nom
> View attachment 2625862
> 
> Brain Freeze!
> View attachment 2625863
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




lol, that's great!  Love it!


----------



## boxermom

Candice0985 said:


> the doctors feel confident they can reattach and repair it, the biggest issue is the ankle joint is missing so they have to configure a replacement and also lengthen his leg because he lost inches of the bone when the accident happened. motorcycles are so dangerous, what would have been a fender bender for two cars was life threatening for him because he was on a motorcycle.



Prayers for him and your mom. My nephew and his wife were on cycles when hit by a car; both were seriously injured; she's now disabled. I get the pull of motorcycles, but it's such a risk with all the crazy drivers out there.

Clever, the blind cat is so cute. As you say if it's meant to be it will happen. You have your hands full enough but I know you'd be a wonderful furmom for him.


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> the doctors feel confident they can reattach and repair it, the biggest issue is the ankle joint is missing so they have to configure a replacement and also lengthen his leg because he lost inches of the bone when the accident happened. motorcycles are so dangerous, what would have been a fender bender for two cars was life threatening for him because he was on a motorcycle.



 Agggh!! Poor guy. I handle insurance claims and the majority of my fatality claims have been related to motorcycles. People just don't pay attention to the cycles on the road.


----------



## Candice0985

Thanks Leasul and boxer mom. They had to do an extra surgery while they were fixing his foot and ankle. They had to lengthen his leg because he basically lost the joint that connects your foot to your leg. He's in a lot of pain :S 

This is a guy who runs marathons and is super fit som hoping he takes it easy for a looking time after these operations. I think he's starting to realize the seriousness of his injury...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Phil loves ice cream.
> Nom.
> View attachment 2625861
> 
> Nom
> View attachment 2625862
> 
> Brain Freeze!
> View attachment 2625863
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein





I literally screamed with laughter at that last one!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Phil loves ice cream.
> Nom.
> View attachment 2625861
> 
> Nom
> View attachment 2625862
> 
> Brain Freeze!
> View attachment 2625863
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




Lol! The order of these photos is hilarious. He loves it so much it looks like he's thinking "don't care....so good...but it hurts my brains!"


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Hai!
> 
> View attachment 2625662


Look at dat sweet wittle nosey Hope Fate is listening.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh Phil. What a special little big man..


----------



## stylemechanel

oggers86 said:


> I find it amazing how you can just add in a cat and they all get along!! My cats are still being hissy and growly with the kitten after 4 weeks.
> 
> What is your secret?



I think its because she talks "cat" and they know that and they love her. Simple as that.


----------



## clevercat

stylemechanel said:


> I think its because she talks "cat" and they know that and they love her. Simple as that.




No news about the blind boy...


----------



## vinbenphon1

ok, so we wait with you


----------



## clevercat

Ladies, lookit! Gramma gots bocks!





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## vinbenphon1

open, open


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Ladies, lookit! Gramma gots bocks!
> 
> View attachment 2628353
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein





Is that the new purrs?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Is that the new purrs?



Yes!!! Just arrived. I am actually so excited I can't open it lol.
It's so rare that I treat myself these days that I want to wait a while  Running out for some groceries now - it's raining stair rods again


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> open, open



I think you will like this one...


----------



## poopsie

I am still up thanks to KiKi bolting out the door as I was closing up shop. Usually if I give her a bit she will come back in on her own. She is probably out grazing some nice grass with which to make some lovely yarks. 

resents           savor the moment!!!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I am still up thanks to KiKi bolting out the door as I was closing up shop. Usually if I give her a bit she will come back in on her own. She is probably out grazing some nice grass with which to make some lovely yarks.
> 
> resents           savor the moment!!!




Hope the Keeks is back in soon so you can get some sleep.
As for me, I am stuck. Bocks not opened, groceries not purchased...all because Gramma's boy is fast asleep with his paws in my lap. I can't bear to disturb him.





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Kalos

clevercat said:


> Hope the Keeks is back in soon so you can get some sleep.
> As for me, I am stuck. Bocks not opened, groceries not purchased...all because Gramma's boy is fast asleep with his paws in my lap. I can't bear to disturb him.
> 
> View attachment 2628392
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




That happens to me all the time, I'm just about to go to take a shower and Woody whose spent the night ignoring me decides she wants to take a nap. Once she's settled I can't bear to disturb her, then she starts snoring and dreaming.


----------



## mp4

Awwwww.....much better than groceries or boxes!


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> Ladies, lookit! Gramma gots bocks!
> 
> View attachment 2628353
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



A gift for you and the babies? open....open....open...please


----------



## clevercat

This one is just for me! Although the cats will enjoy turning the box into a fort when I finally open it. Can you guess what is, stylemechanel?


----------



## clevercat

Ugh. Wills is absolutely full of a cold. Runny nose, watery eyes, off his food. No wonder he hasn't left my lap today...even his purr has disappeared. I've upped his antibiotic drops and will try to get some decongestant into him. Poor little Gramma's boy...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Ugh. Wills is absolutely full of a cold. Runny nose, watery eyes, off his food. No wonder he hasn't left my lap today...even his purr has disappeared. I've upped his antibiotic drops and will try to get some decongestant into him. Poor little Gramma's boy...




Poor wills! I hope he feels better soon. What's in the bocks!!?? Reveal!


----------



## buzzytoes

mp4 said:


> Awwwww.....much better than groceries or boxes!



Love your avatar - Milo and Bella are smiling!


----------



## clevercat

Woken at 6AM by William sneezing into my face...he is SO much better this morning. In my mind I had him on a drip at the vet, he was so poorly last night. This morning he's had two bowls of food (and scampered around sampling food from the rest of the family, like an all-you-can-eat buffet) and is currently having Crazy Time with Clawed, the pair of them racing around and doing their best to demolish anything in their path. Yay antibiotics and decongestant.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Go Wills. :boxing:


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Woken at 6AM by William sneezing into my face...he is SO much better this morning. In my mind I had him on a drip at the vet, he was so poorly last night. This morning he's had two bowls of food (and scampered around sampling food from the rest of the family, like an all-you-can-eat buffet) and is currently having Crazy Time with Clawed, the pair of them racing around and doing their best to demolish anything in their path. Yay antibiotics and decongestant.




Yay!! So happy he's feeling better!!


----------



## boxermom

It's always a contradiction with me--I hate when they are sick and too quiet, but then when they're better and running around, I wish for some quiet.

Glad to hear Wills is doing better!


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> It's always a contradiction with me--I hate when they are sick and too quiet, but then when they're better and running around, I wish for some quiet.
> 
> Glad to hear Wills is doing better!



I know! I miss that William has not wanted a snuggle all day - yesterday when he was sick, I couldn't peel him off me. But so, so glad he feels better and is eating like a little piglet. I love that boy. LV was right when she called him 'The Chosen One' lol. 
On a much sadder note, it is a year ago tomorrow that Ralphie stepped into my life. I am absolutely dreading the anniversary of his attack and then of his death. Dreading it. A year on and I cannot bring myself to look at his photos or the pages of this thread that relate to him...
I still blame myself.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> I know! I miss that William has not wanted a snuggle all day - yesterday when he was sick, I couldn't peel him off me. But so, so glad he feels better and is eating like a little piglet. I love that boy. LV was right when she called him 'The Chosen One' lol.
> On a much sadder note, it is a year ago tomorrow that Ralphie stepped into my life. I am absolutely dreading the anniversary of his attack and then of his death. Dreading it. A year on and I cannot bring myself to look at his photos or the pages of this thread that relate to him...
> I still blame myself.



  I think Ralphie will haunt us all for a long time to come.  Hugs, Clever.  No one can prevent everything, much as we feel we might.  We can only do the best we can.  Accidents are just that.  Look at all that you've done in the last year to save all these new little lives.  Ralphie is proud, I just know it.


----------



## jenny70

gazoo said:


> I think Ralphie will haunt us all for a long time to come.  Hugs, Clever.  No one can prevent everything, much as we feel we might.  We can only do the best we can.  Accidents are just that.  Look at all that you've done in the last year to save all these new little lives.  Ralphie is proud, I just know it.




Gazoo, this is perfect!  +1!


----------



## mp4

+2!  You are amazing!


----------



## Candice0985

+3!
Ralphie was a shock to all of us and we grieved right alongside you. I know I cried when you gave us the news. But there was absolutely nothing you could have done. It was a tragic accident and you did everything possible to fix it. Ralphie is looking down on you and thanking you for taking in angel and the kittens and providing a great home for your whole family. **hugs**


----------



## vinbenphon1

+4


----------



## clevercat

Thank you, ladies. I suppose I am still too close to it to see things clearly...

On a happier note, Wills and Jasmine have a new fort




And Missy has a new bed 





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## inspiredgem

Beautiful pictures!

Missy has such gorgeous eyes - I doubt that I could ever say 'no' to that face.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Thank you, ladies. I suppose I am still too close to it to see things clearly...
> 
> On a happier note, Wills and Jasmine have a new fort
> 
> View attachment 2630502
> 
> 
> And Missy has a new bed
> 
> View attachment 2630504
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein


 one for each of them

William has the cutest look on his face in this picture! he has phanks gramma for the new bocks fort


----------



## clevercat

Best. Fort. Ever.




Wills won't share 


How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Best. Fort. Ever.
> 
> View attachment 2630553
> 
> 
> Wills won't share
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



LOL best fort ever!!!


----------



## gazoo

So Clever, did you ever open your box??  What bag did you get?


----------



## Candice0985

I think the box became William's Fort!

spill the beans Clever...we wanna see it!


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> So Clever, did you ever open your box??  What bag did you get?



Yes I did, gazoo! It's a (whisper it) _Chanel!_ My birthday present from me to me.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Yes I did, gazoo! It's a (whisper it) _Chanel!_ My birthday present from me to me.



haha so weird I was totally going to guess it was a Chanel bag 

congratulations you deserve it! what colour?


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> haha so weird I was totally going to guess it was a Chanel bag
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations you deserve it! what colour?




Aw thank you! 
Here we are...


I like that it feels really tough wearing...I've told Missy and Livvie that this one does not need their  purrsonalised toof marks added.


How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## gazoo

Thud!!!! That is a gorgeous bag for a WONDERFUL lady.  Happy, happy present indeed!


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Thud!!!! That is a gorgeous bag for a WONDERFUL lady.  Happy, happy present indeed!



Thank you, gazoo!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Thank you, gazoo!



Tell the kitties to look but don't touch! LOL.  
Hagar loves Balenciaga best (due to the tassels no doubt).  Here he is pouting because I put my bag away in a locked, kitty proof closet.  Wembley doesn't notice purses, he's such a guy!


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Tell the kitties to look but don't touch! LOL.
> Hagar loves Balenciaga best (due to the tassels no doubt).  Here he is pouting because I put my bag away in a locked, kitty proof closet.  Wembley doesn't notice purses, he's such a guy!



Squueeee! Hai Hagar!


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> Tell the kitties to look but don't touch! LOL.
> Hagar loves Balenciaga best (due to the tassels no doubt).  Here he is pouting because I put my bag away in a locked, kitty proof closet.  Wembley doesn't notice purses, he's such a guy!



haha nice pouty pose Hagar! he's so cute!



clevercat said:


> Aw thank you!
> Here we are...
> View attachment 2630758
> 
> I like that it feels really tough wearing...I've told Missy and Livvie that this one does not need their  purrsonalised toof marks added.
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



love it!!! congrats once again it's so chic, you deserve it!

and yes tell Missy and Livvie no toof marks or else they are cut off from all carbs


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay!  Murphy's Mum!!!

I jus noticed the purrs has yer initials in it!!!  CC=Clever Cat :giggles:

Itz all purty too!  You needed a nice prezzie for you cuz all the nice things you do fer kitties.


Luv, Stinky _


----------



## boxermom

Love the bag!!!!!!!!  Tell the tittens not to chew on Gramma's birfday present!


----------



## Cindi

Gorgeous bag and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Definitely a well deserved present! She is gorgeous!


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Aw thank you!
> Here we are...
> View attachment 2630758
> 
> I like that it feels really tough wearing...I've told Missy and Livvie that this one does not need their  purrsonalised toof marks added.
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein


I knew it was a Chanel in the box. I stalked the Chanel thread waiting for your reveal clever. What a great way to spoil yourself &#8230; So nice of all the kitteh's to reach into their kitteh pockets and pool their chippies to get you a B'day present.


----------



## vinbenphon1

gazoo said:


> Tell the kitties to look but don't touch! LOL.
> Hagar loves Balenciaga best (due to the tassels no doubt).  Here he is pouting because I put my bag away in a locked, kitty proof closet.  Wembley doesn't notice purses, he's such a guy!


Hey there Hagar. Love it when they sit like this, too cute


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Tell the kitties to look but don't touch! LOL.
> Hagar loves Balenciaga best (due to the tassels no doubt).  Here he is pouting because I put my bag away in a locked, kitty proof closet.  Wembley doesn't notice purses, he's such a guy!



Hagar and William both. I keep my Bals out of the cats reach these days (lesson learned the hard way) but still found Wills swinging off the tassel like a sharp and pointy bag charm when I carried the bag through the house the other day. William is very fashion-forward "teh next big thing, Gramma! After all, don't Fendi bags already have monsters?"

Thank you for all the lovely comments, ladies. I have a major guilt attack at spending money on me...I'm sure I'll get over it, lol.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Hay!  Murphy's Mum!!!
> 
> I jus noticed the purrs has yer initials in it!!!  CC=Clever Cat :giggles:
> 
> Itz all purty too!  You needed a nice prezzie for you cuz all the nice things you do fer kitties.
> 
> 
> Luv, Stinky _



*Hay! Miss Stinker!! Mama is already payin' way too much attenshun to that bag. She noes needs to know it's got her initials on it - me an' Livers-Pie are plannin' a little bespoke addition ob our own.

Bwahahaha Love, Miss Bean*


----------



## clevercat

Olivia-Skye, sharpening teh teefies on my new lamp...





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## poopsie

ush:


----------



## clevercat

D'Beaks takes a nap





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## inspiredgem

clevercat said:


> D'Beaks takes a nap
> 
> View attachment 2631382
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



Her coloring is beautiful!

Your new Chanel is stunning and I hope that it remains free of kitten customizations. 

My first 2 cats never chewed on anything, so I honestly had no idea that cats liked to do that until we got Lana.  Now I can't believe the things I find little pointy teeth marks on


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> D'Beaks takes a nap
> 
> View attachment 2631382
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



Haha! She looks big in this photo--when do they reach adult size? Are they almost as big as their mum?


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> D'Beaks takes a nap
> 
> View attachment 2631382
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




Another kitteh just begging for tummy rubs!  Does she like them?  Please say yes!!


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> Aw thank you!
> Here we are...
> View attachment 2630758
> 
> I like that it feels really tough wearing...I've told Missy and Livvie that this one does not need their  purrsonalised toof marks added.
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



It is beautiful clevercat! I am so sorry I missed the reveal. You so deserve to treat yourself to something you will always enjoy!!!!  It is a true classic!

I don't know the story about Ralphie, but I know your heart from this thread. Your heart is what made me gravitate to your thread and then you! All your babies - Ralphie included, are so lucky to have you in there lives. 

Cheers to you clevercat! So glad you found the purse - and a Chanel - my heart be still. 

And as always many many hugs


----------



## mp4

I'm glad the entire clan is enjoying your new puuuuurrrrrchase!  Happy Bday!

I will never stop being amused by a cat's love of boxes and paperbags! :giggles:


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Haha! She looks big in this photo--when do they reach adult size? Are they almost as big as their mum?



They're getting there! They're 10 months old, can you believe that?


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> Another kitteh just begging for tummy rubs!  Does she like them?  Please say yes!!



Oh yes! Belleh rubs, razzberries, the whole litter all love them. Jasmine and Beaker both throw themselves belly up at my feet and squeak until they've been razzberried.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Oh yes! Belleh rubs, razzberries, the whole litter all love them. Jasmine and Beaker both throw themselves belly up at my feet and squeak until they've been razzberried.



awww! that is the sweetest thing! if you were having a bad day now that would cure a case of the grumps!


----------



## clevercat

Gramma's boy is sleepy...so sleepy.




Zzzzzzzzzzzz





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Cindi

I just wanna nibble on those little white paws.


----------



## cats n bags

_Po' widdle kittin...he ain't got no eyeballs...po' baby kitty...ain't got no eyeballs..._

I say this in a soft soothing voice, and pretty soon the little beasties are sound asleep and purring their little motors out.


----------



## leasul2003

cats n bags said:


> _po' widdle kittin...he ain't got no eyeballs...po' baby kitty...ain't got no eyeballs..._
> 
> i say this in a soft soothing voice, and pretty soon the little beasties are sound asleep and purring their little motors out.



lol.


----------



## jenny70

cats n bags said:


> _Po' widdle kittin...he ain't got no eyeballs...po' baby kitty...ain't got no eyeballs..._
> 
> 
> 
> I say this in a soft soothing voice, and pretty soon the little beasties are sound asleep and purring their little motors out.




Lol that is so cute!!


----------



## dusty paws

omg clever - that bag!!! good for you girl.. enjoy it.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Po' widdle kittin...he ain't got no eyeballs...po' baby kitty...ain't got no eyeballs..._
> 
> I say this in a soft soothing voice, and pretty soon the little beasties are sound asleep and purring their little motors out.



Love this! Over here, "soft kitty" is sung rather a lot


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> omg clever - that bag!!! good for you girl.. enjoy it.



Hai Dusty! Thank you! Now if I could just get over the guilts...


----------



## Cindi

You shouldn't feel guilty. You bought them that wonderful box. They had to put something in it so it wouldn't blow away. 





clevercat said:


> Hai Dusty! Thank you! Now if I could just get over the guilts...


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> You shouldn't feel guilty. You bought them that wonderful box. They had to put something in it so it wouldn't blow away.





Lol! Of course, why didn't I think of that? It's proving very popular, as you'll be able to see from the photo. Currently inside the bocks with Georgie on top is Clawed. See how he made a spy hole at the bottom...


----------



## clevercat

How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## clevercat

Just found D'Beaks asleep in the washing-up bowl!





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Gramma's boy is sleepy...so sleepy.
> 
> View attachment 2631674
> 
> 
> Zzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> View attachment 2631677
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein


William looks like a little sleepy angel, so innocents and cute 


clevercat said:


> View attachment 2632379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



haaaiii georgie!!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Gramma's boy is sleepy...so sleepy.
> 
> View attachment 2631674
> 
> 
> Zzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> View attachment 2631677
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



Oh what a sweety. this is the best time - kitteh sleepy time.



clevercat said:


> View attachment 2632379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



Hai Georgie, look at those gorgeous eyes 


clevercat said:


> Just found D'Beaks asleep in the washing-up bowl!
> 
> View attachment 2632407
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



Look whose feeling all washed up


----------



## Candice0985

LOL at the picture of Beaker in the dish dryer such a silly girl!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Just found D'Beaks asleep in the washing-up bowl!
> 
> View attachment 2632407
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



_Dear Gramma,
Whutz rong wif dis peekture?  There are no dirty dishes!  Why dere no dirties?  Cuz nobody eber feeds starving baby kittins!!  See poor baby kittin passed out from starvation?  Mebee someONE should go to frigerator an getz the snacks!  

My sister in Orange, the Stinker, sez you gots ice creams and CHEEZE an you need to share wif starvin' baby kittins!!!  

Luv, d'Beak  _


----------



## poopsie

I just love Georgie Porgie


----------



## gazoo

Georgie's face always kills me. 
(and his wittle feets too!)


----------



## clevercat

Oh those kittens...I have a meeting this morning. As I gathered together my notes and laptop, Miss Beaker-Jane jumped up on the table, threw herself belly-up and asked for a Razzberry. _Ai loves you, Gramma! Ai thinks....HAY!!! Waits a minute!!! *snnnnnniiiiiiffffff*sniff*sniff*sniff* you're wearin' purrfume!!! Eberyone, Gramma's all dressed up an' she's wearin' purrfume! SHE'S GOIN'OUT! Form teh blockade!_
Fifteen minutes to get past five squealing kittens and Livvie and Eamonn. *sigh* It's like I've already done a day's work...


----------



## poopsie

And they'll be right there waiting for you when you return


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Oh those kittens...I have a meeting this morning. As I gathered together my notes and laptop, Miss Beaker-Jane jumped up on the table, threw herself belly-up and asked for a Razzberry. _Ai loves you, Gramma! Ai thinks....HAY!!! Waits a minute!!! *snnnnnniiiiiiffffff*sniff*sniff*sniff* you're wearin' purrfume!!! Eberyone, Gramma's all dressed up an' she's wearin' purrfume! SHE'S GOIN'OUT! Form teh blockade!_
> Fifteen minutes to get past five squealing kittens and Livvie and Eamonn. *sigh* It's like I've already done a day's work...


ahahahh I can so relate to this&#8230; When you grab your bag, hand on the door knob and all eyes are on you with their faces saying 'Your'e LEAVING?"


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Oh those kittens...I have a meeting this morning. As I gathered together my notes and laptop, Miss Beaker-Jane jumped up on the table, threw herself belly-up and asked for a Razzberry. _Ai loves you, Gramma! Ai thinks....HAY!!! Waits a minute!!! *snnnnnniiiiiiffffff*sniff*sniff*sniff* you're wearin' purrfume!!! Eberyone, Gramma's all dressed up an' she's wearin' purrfume! SHE'S GOIN'OUT! Form teh blockade!_
> Fifteen minutes to get past five squealing kittens and Livvie and Eamonn. *sigh* It's like I've already done a day's work...




Lol, aww, that's so sweet!!


----------



## Cindi




----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


>



Oh the cute, the unbearable cute


----------



## ILuvShopping

the kittens are so big now!! time sure does fly....


----------



## clevercat

Gerbs and Wills, snoodle-buddies





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## boxermom

Love how the kittens have integrated with the *old-timers*!


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Love how the kittens have integrated with the *old-timers*!




Even Angel - she just stuck her head under George's, asking for a baff. George was so embarrassed, he managed a couple of affectionate slurps before jumping off the cat tree and trying to stroll off, all nonchalant. 



How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hai Miss Clever, I have some peectures for my friend Mr Murphy mamma got some new tuppaware wuv Bennett


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Hai Miss Clever, I have some peectures for my friend Mr Murphy mamma got some new tuppaware wuv Bennett



*licklicklicklicklick* I just love Bennett!


----------



## clevercat

The blind cat I asked to adopt, I am assuming he's been rehomed as his picture disappeared from the charity's website. I have got to stop looking at these sites, there is always someone I want to help. My Dad suggested next time I want to step in, that instead I offer up a prayer that someone else will help. Given the amount of trouble these little minxes create, that is probably a good idea.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> The blind cat I asked to adopt, I am assuming he's been rehomed as his picture disappeared from the charity's website. I have got to stop looking at these sites, there is always someone I want to help. My Dad suggested next time I want to step in, that instead I offer up a prayer that someone else will help. Given the amount of trouble these little minxes create, that is probably a good idea.




Dads are full of wisdom aren't they? 
It's so hard to turn down a kitty in need. I hope blind kitty has a new wonderful forever home!


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> The blind cat I asked to adopt, I am assuming he's been rehomed as his picture disappeared from the charity's website. I have got to stop looking at these sites, there is always someone I want to help. My Dad suggested next time I want to step in, that instead I offer up a prayer that someone else will help. Given the amount of trouble these little minxes create, that is probably a good idea.



Hi clevercat! You have one smart dad! I hope you can take some of his advice - at least a little - so you can also take care of yourself!


----------



## clevercat

Morning, ladies!





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh its Miss Beaks da sleepy head :giggles:


----------



## boxermom

She's probably thinking, there's Gramma again with the camera!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Morning, ladies!
> 
> View attachment 2637775
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



Hai pretty girl!


----------



## oggers86

CC were your kittens really bitey when they were around 5 months? Elsworth is a menace and I can't distract him from attacking my feet!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Morning, ladies!
> 
> View attachment 2637775
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




Look at that widdle face!!


----------



## clevercat

oggers86 said:


> CC were your kittens really bitey when they were around 5 months? Elsworth is a menace and I can't distract him from attacking my feet!



Yes! Not so much feet biters, but they'd grab hold of my hands and sink their little teeth in. Thankfully they grew out if it - although William still has his moments.


----------



## clevercat

A not-so-happy update about Sam, the one-eyed Bengal/Meezer cross I posted about a few weeks ago. It looks as though his Furever Home fell through as he is back up on the rehoming page. Poor Sam is feeling VERY sorry for himself, as you can see...







Link to the site to find out more about Sam (in case anyone in the UK can give him the loving home he deserves).
http://www.pawsforlife-mini.co.uk



How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## boxermom

Oh dear, poor baby.


----------



## jenny70

Oh that poor baby.


----------



## Candice0985

poor Sam...I hope he finds a family that will give him the care he needs asap.


----------



## poopsie

awwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## buzzytoes

Is this Sam of the Superman "I like to jump out of windows" Sam?? Poor guy.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Is this Sam of the Superman "I like to jump out of windows" Sam?? Poor guy.




Yep - Buzz Lightyear himself. Poor boy.


How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Cindi

What a gorgeous boy! I am very glad he is on your side of the world or he would be mine and I don't need another. LOL


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> What a gorgeous boy! I am very glad he is on your side of the world or he would be mine and I don't need another. LOL



Lol if he didn't hate other cats, he'd already be convalescing here!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> A not-so-happy update about Sam, the one-eyed Bengal/Meezer cross I posted about a few weeks ago. It looks as though his Furever Home fell through as he is back up on the rehoming page. Poor Sam is feeling VERY sorry for himself, as you can see...
> 
> View attachment 2639143
> 
> 
> View attachment 2639147
> 
> 
> Link to the site to find out more about Sam (in case anyone in the UK can give him the loving home he deserves).
> http://www.pawsforlife-mini.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




Oh no - this breaks my heart.  Poor little warrior.  He so deserves some peace and quiet.  Sending Sam some ~~*findtheperfecthomePRONTO vibes*~~


----------



## clevercat

A Wednesday Squueeee





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> A Wednesday Squueeee
> 
> View attachment 2640208
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



awwww William looks so happy! lol


----------



## clevercat

The Wednesday Squueeee Part Deux





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> The Wednesday Squueeee Part Deux
> 
> View attachment 2640406
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



That IS NOT a sqweeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...that is an ahhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> That IS NOT a sqweeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...that is an ahhhhhhhhhhhh.



Lol, maybe it's neither. Purrhaps it is a Miracle, given how much Angel hated everyone...


----------



## boxermom

What a lovely family!  Though when they pull down the curtains, you may have other thoughts.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> What a lovely family!  Though when they pull down the curtains, you may have other thoughts.



Or - as they did yesterday - when they chomp through the cable of my router box leaving me with limited Interwebs access.
And Wills outdid himself this morning. My neighbour popped in for a cup of tea and although she didn't mention it, she couldn't have missed it...my notebook was on the table next to her. It was only after she left (rather quickly, I thought) that I realised William had sneezed heavily and messily all over it. Ewwgross.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> The Wednesday Squueeee Part Deux
> 
> View attachment 2640406
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




Aww, so sweet!


----------



## clevercat

William is just so content...





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## clevercat

One more...




I think Gerbil is thankfully over the worst of the grief he suffered after losing Bear and Tommy. Now he is seldom far away from Basil or William...


How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Cindi

That is a very happy kitten. I love the cuddle. Way too cute.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> William is just so content...
> 
> View attachment 2640565
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




Precious!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> One more...
> 
> View attachment 2640567
> 
> 
> I think Gerbil is thankfully over the worst of the grief he suffered after losing Bear and Tommy. Now he is seldom far away from Basil or William...
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



this is just so cute, if this doesn't warm your heart then i'm convinced nothing will!
I'm so glad Gerbs is feeling better, if anyone can help him heal I think it's William


----------



## inspiredgem

clevercat said:


> One more...
> 
> View attachment 2640567
> 
> 
> I think Gerbil is thankfully over the worst of the grief he suffered after losing Bear and Tommy. Now he is seldom far away from Basil or William...
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



I love how they're holding paws!  This is the cutest picture ever


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> One more...
> 
> View attachment 2640567
> 
> 
> I think Gerbil is thankfully over the worst of the grief he suffered after losing Bear and Tommy. Now he is seldom far away from Basil or William...
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein






How on earth can anyone say that animals don't have souls


----------



## boxermom

That last photo may be the cutest kitty photo I've ever seen! William is special.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> That last photo may be the cutest kitty photo I've ever seen! William is special.




Aww thank you! Here they are again, snoodled up next to me right now.





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## clevercat

The cutest thing - Willow, William and Basil were just sharing an extra bowl of feline junk food (Felix).
Sharing, that is, until Willow put her paw into the bowl and dragged it off into a corner. "Mine all mine all mine!!"


----------



## clevercat

HAY! Hay peoples! There is a day full of ice cream and snacks heading my way and it's name is Caturday!!





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Cindi

Perfect way to start the day. He has the cutest little face.


----------



## buzzytoes

Hai Georgie!!!


----------



## poopsie

Helllo cutie pie


----------



## clevercat

This is what 6.30AM at BBT looks like:
Woken by bright light and Clawed, small but insistent paw on my nose. Not, as I thought, asking for breakfast, instead wanting to inform me in a solemn voice that. "Ai suspected teh bedroom curtains needed a baff, Gramma. So ai hab taken them down for you to take a closer look. No needs to thank me. Kthxbai. Oh - naow you awake, maybe brefus tiems?" 
Got up, picked curtains up off floor, vacuumed, then steam cleaned floors (Angel is not so very good at using the tray. Much like Norton, she gets the general idea and will stand in the tray, but anything she does generally ends up outside the box). Emptied and cleaned trays. Fed and medicated the starving kittehs. Switched Nespresso on, jumped in the shower, out again and made coffee. Filled Doris' bowl and took her meal and my coffee out for daily porch sitting and cuddle time. Opened door and the smell hit me in the face - the foxes had obviously had the equivalent of a 'boys night out' and had yarked, pooped and peed all over the porch. Doris, sitting a good distance away with a look of total horror on her face, was not impressed...


----------



## leasul2003

Wow! That's quite an eventful morning.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> This is what 6.30AM at BBT looks like:
> Woken by bright light and Clawed, small but insistent paw on my nose. Not, as I thought, asking for breakfast, instead wanting to inform me in a solemn voice that. "Ai suspected teh bedroom curtains needed a baff, Gramma. So ai hab taken them down for you to take a closer look. No needs to thank me. Kthxbai. Oh - naow you awake, maybe brefus tiems?"
> Got up, picked curtains up off floor, vacuumed, then steam cleaned floors (Angel is not so very good at using the tray. Much like Norton, she gets the general idea and will stand in the tray, but anything she does generally ends up outside the box). Emptied and cleaned trays. Fed and medicated the starving kittehs. Switched Nespresso on, jumped in the shower, out again and made coffee. Filled Doris' bowl and took her meal and my coffee out for daily porch sitting and cuddle time. Opened door and the smell hit me in the face - the foxes had obviously had the equivalent of a 'boys night out' and had yarked, pooped and peed all over the porch. Doris, sitting a good distance away with a look of total horror on her face, was not impressed...




Lol, never a dull moment!


----------



## boxermom

that's so funny, tho not to you, I suppose.  Clawed's method of waking you up is adorable.


----------



## poopsie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0l6jZire09Y


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0l6jZire09Y



LOL  Those foxes, they're back already for a small snack before dinner, and completely unrepentant and trying to blame Doris...


----------



## clevercat

Meanwhile, a while back, Stinky's Mum  requested a peekchure or two of Mr Murphy T Maniac
Enjoy!












How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## gazoo

^ His eyes are hypnotically beautiful!.  What a gorgeous stud.


----------



## boxermom

I think I've said it before--Murphy has that bad boy look that's so attractive to the ladies.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Meanwhile, a while back, Stinky's Mum  requested a peekchure or two of Mr Murphy T Maniac
> Enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 2644074
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644075
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644076
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein





gazoo said:


> ^ His eyes are hypnotically beautiful!.  What a gorgeous stud.





boxermom said:


> I think I've said it before--Murphy has that bad boy look that's so attractive to the ladies.



_If wuz up to me, y'all could have the old cootie kisser, but I heard my Mum say sometin like back off ladies--He's mine!!!  an' then her face got all  

Luv, Stinky _


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> LOL  Those foxes, they're back already for a small snack before dinner, and completely unrepentant and trying to blame Doris...




The nerve! LOL


----------



## clevercat

Phil!
With a small side of Basil 





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## poopsie

Good morning handsome


----------



## Cindi

Good morning gorgeous boy!


----------



## Candice0985

Morning Phil! looking mighty handsomes today


----------



## boxermom

Phil poses so well.


----------



## clevercat

Angel with her favourite child, Willow.


How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> View attachment 2646217
> 
> 
> Angel with her favourite child, Willow.
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




Awww, love!


----------



## boxermom

I love Willow's face--such interesting markings! The picture is a love-fest for tortie-fans

clever, how do Beaker and Willow compare? Is one more outgoing than the other? Do any of the litter-mates hang out together now or do they all mix with the adults?

Sorry for so many questions, but only having had a cat once as a child I don't know much about cat behavior and your entire feline family fascinates me.


----------



## Cindi

Looks like Willow dipped her face in chocolate. You have a couple of gorgeous girls there.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I love Willow's face--such interesting markings! The picture is a love-fest for tortie-fans
> 
> clever, how do Beaker and Willow compare? Is one more outgoing than the other? Do any of the litter-mates hang out together now or do they all mix with the adults?
> 
> Sorry for so many questions, but only having had a cat once as a child I don't know much about cat behavior and your entire feline family fascinates me.


 

Can you believe the kittins are eleven months old tomorrow? Where did that time go? It feels like minutes since they were tiny little babies struggling for life...
As for now...let's see. Beaker is the cute one, always squeaking for attention and showing people her tummy, asking for scritchies and razzberries. D'Beaks is just too darn pretty. She is LV's favourite.
Willow is naughtier, and a tomboy. She likes playing chase with Clawed and William - screams her head off if they get too close, though  And she is very definitely Angel's favourite child.
Jasmine is the thoughtful one, not keen on playing rough. She would rather hang out with Basil and Norton, or the Meezers.
Clawed is just adorable. Although he loves his cuddles with Gramma, what he really wants to be is an Explorer. He is the one who will jump to the top of the highest cupboard and hide there...you may remember his mountain climbing days, when his one ambition was to climb to the top of the door frame. He achieved this, and you may also remember that he cracked the frame on the way down... 
William is the naughty one, the bratty one. I am embarrassed to say he is a biter and he has a terrible temper. He is like a little school boy, with his constant running nose (that Gramma has to wipe every now and then.) and his wet sneezes. He is half the size of the rest of the litter, yet rules everyone with an iron paw. He steals things (my glasses, my iPhone, the TV remote) and hides them in his secret lair (the bottom bunk of the cat tree). Not for nothing is he Gramma's special little man...you've all seen the snoodle photos  and he is the one who sleeps next to me and wakes me up at 5.30AM prompt most mornings (sadly, he achieves this by biting me)...
Although they play madly together, the kittens don't snoodle with each other, much prefering to cuddle with the older members of the family.
Angel, too, has found her place. Right now she is asleep on my bed, with Norton and the Meezers. So much for torties hating other cats...


----------



## cats n bags

The Stinker K N O W S that her sister in orange has to be the purtiest--She's all oringy.  :  It would also explain some of the trouble making...

It is hard to believe it has been almost a year and that they have come so far.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Can you believe the kittins are eleven months old tomorrow? Where did that time go? It feels like minutes since they were tiny little babies struggling for life...
> As for now...let's see. Beaker is the cute one, always squeaking for attention and showing people her tummy, asking for scritchies and razzberries. D'Beaks is just too darn pretty. She is LV's favourite.
> Willow is naughtier, and a tomboy. She likes playing chase with Clawed and William - screams her head off if they get too close, though  And she is very definitely Angel's favourite child.
> Jasmine is the thoughtful one, not keen on playing rough. She would rather hang out with Basil and Norton, or the Meezers.
> Clawed is just adorable. Although he loves his cuddles with Gramma, what he really wants to be is an Explorer. He is the one who will jump to the top of the highest cupboard and hide there...you may remember his mountain climbing days, when his one ambition was to climb to the top of the door frame. He achieved this, and you may also remember that he cracked the frame on the way down...
> William is the naughty one, the bratty one. I am embarrassed to say he is a biter and he has a terrible temper. He is like a little school boy, with his constant running nose (that Gramma has to wipe every now and then.) and his wet sneezes. He is half the size of the rest of the litter, yet rules everyone with an iron paw. He steals things (my glasses, my iPhone, the TV remote) and hides them in his secret lair (the bottom bunk of the cat tree). Not for nothing is he Gramma's special little man...you've all seen the snoodle photos  and he is the one who sleeps next to me and wakes me up at 5.30AM prompt most mornings (sadly, he achieves this by biting me)...
> Although they play madly together, the kittens don't snoodle with each other, much prefering to cuddle with the older members of the family.
> Angel, too, has found her place. Right now she is asleep on my bed, with Norton and the Meezers. So much for torties hating other cats...




I loved reading this!  You write so well Clever, I could picture everything you were saying about the kittens. It seems like just yesterday that they were born. They've come so far!


----------



## leasul2003

Sounds like Jasper May be William's long lost brother. Jasper's brain is constantly spinning trying to figure out what he can steal from us. We have to Jasper proof our house or else things come up missing.  And although he is a true sweetheart he plays very aggressively and bites.


----------



## boxermom

Thank you so much for the detailed description of all the litter-mates. I can't believe they're nearly a year old!!!  It's so interesting how different they all are. That's funny about stealing your stuff and hiding it.  We've had dogs chew up our things but never take and hide our belongings.


----------



## oggers86

How long did it take for Angel to accept the others? My two have pretty much accepted the kitten in terms of not being upset at the sight of him etc but do not like it if he gets too close. They get all growly and hissy and a bit smacky!


----------



## clevercat

I am having to sit on my hands. I miss Solomon so much and there is a little Birman boy popped up, sealpoint just like Sol, with Solly's expression and Solly's naughty sparkle in his eyes and I want him. But I am trying very hard to think with my head and not my heart. 
Le sigh.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh Clever&#8230; it is never easy&#8230; stay strong.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> I am having to sit on my hands. I miss Solomon so much and there is a little Birman boy popped up, sealpoint just like Sol, with Solly's expression and Solly's naughty sparkle in his eyes and I want him. But I am trying very hard to think with my head and not my heart.
> Le sigh.




Well I'm no help at all. If it was just up to me my heart would rule all of the time. Fortunately (or not ) my husband is the voice of reason and says no for me!


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Oh Clever it is never easy stay strong.





jenny70 said:


> Well I'm no help at all. If it was just up to me my heart would rule all of the time. Fortunately (or not ) my husband is the voice of reason and says no for me!



Ha - maybe I could borrow your husband... lol.
Everything is so peaceful here...everyone snoodling or snacking, Missy is giving Willow a gentle baff (yes, really) and they are lulling me into a false sense of calm, making me believe this is a good time to bring Birman boy home...


----------



## clevercat

oggers86 said:


> How long did it take for Angel to accept the others? My two have pretty much accepted the kitten in terms of not being upset at the sight of him etc but do not like it if he gets too close. They get all growly and hissy and a bit smacky!



It was months before Angel really calmed down - everyone accepted her immediately, but I remember she would smack anyone who got in her way...
She's like a different cat now...thank goodness!

Give your girls a reason to like the kitten - so they have a snack they go crazy for? If so, feed them little treats while kitten is close by...IDK if it broke the ice with Angel and the rest of the family, but I noticed she was quick to mingle if there was a piece of cooked chicken on offer...


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Ha - maybe I could borrow your husband... lol.
> 
> Everything is so peaceful here...everyone snoodling or snacking, Missy is giving Willow a gentle baff (yes, really) and they are lulling me into a false sense of calm, making me believe this is a good time to bring Birman boy home...




I'll send him right over!  Lol!

I think that Birman boy is speaking to you...  See I told you I was no help!


----------



## oggers86

If Dreamies are on offer then they don't even care if he touches them! I think it might take a few months before the girls fully accept him. For the moment they just stay out of his way, it his him that won't keep out of theirs!


----------



## clevercat

Peekchure time. It's unnerving me, just what little cherubs this lot have been today...

Livvie



Willow



Basil!Basil!Basil!



Norton T Wonder Cat




How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## clevercat

Pee Ess Noes forget meeee!





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## jenny70

Look at all of those sweet little faces!  
Made my morning!!


----------



## Cindi

Enjoy the peace while it lasts. Such a beautiful family.


----------



## boxermom

Aww, I want to give them all a kiss on the nose. (would that get me a bite or a scratch?)


----------



## leasul2003

Basil Basil Basil!! I have missed you, stud.


----------



## poopsie

My day has been made


----------



## vinbenphon1

yay for peectures...


----------



## buzzytoes

Basil! Basil! Basil! + Georgie Porgie = perfect day


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Aww, I want to give them all a kiss on the nose. (would that get me a bite or a scratch?)



Lol nose kisses and head boops are fine. However, touch the tummy, touch the danger...


----------



## clevercat

I clearly had a little too much time in my hands this afternoon - I rediscovered Jupiter the Talking Cat.
Enjoy!

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1uYK955Egkk


----------



## dusty paws

Georgie!!!


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> Georgie!!!




Georgie says Hai dusty! And are you still coming to London in October?
Meanwhile, Georgie is in total Heaven today. This morning I moved some furniture around and put a Diogenes cat tree out in the alcove of the hallway. George immediately moved in. Now he can nap in peace and even better - he has a birds eye view of every other room in the house. Nothing is going to get past George!
In other news, William snuck up behind me this afternoon and sank his teeth into the side of my neck. I now have a purple hickey and no place to hide it. Little stinker.


How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> I clearly had a little too much time in my hands this afternoon - I rediscovered Jupiter the Talking Cat.
> Enjoy!
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1uYK955Egkk




Cute!!


----------



## clevercat

Owowowowow. Ouch! Just as I was waking up this morning, the cats decided to hold a feline Grand National. Unfortunately, my face was used as one of the fences and there were several fallers. In addition to yesterday's hickey from William, I have a black eye developing nicely - and who knew how much blood was produced by a cut eyelid? And I can barely move my neck, feels like I pulled something as I jumped up. On the plus side, at least I now know why they've been such angelic cherubs recently...everything was leading up to this. 
Off to swallow a painkiller or two...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Owowowowow. Ouch! Just as I was waking up this morning, the cats decided to hold a feline Grand National. Unfortunately, my face was used as one of the fences and there were several fallers. In addition to yesterday's hickey from William, I have a black eye developing nicely - and who knew how much blood was produced by a cut eyelid? And I can barely move my neck, feels like I pulled something as I jumped up. On the plus side, at least I now know why they've been such angelic cherubs recently...everything was leading up to this.
> Off to swallow a painkiller or two...





Oh noes!  BAD KITTEHS!!!!!!    That full moon Friday the 13th is some powerful juju

I hope that you are working from home today 

Maybe this will cheer you up

http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/i-found-a-kitten-this-evening-871513.html


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Oh noes!  BAD KITTEHS!!!!!!    That full moon Friday the 13th is some powerful juju
> 
> I hope that you are working from home today
> 
> Maybe this will cheer you up
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/i-found-a-kitten-this-evening-871513.html



How funny that you posted that in the ebil-bay forum. Thank goodness you were there to perform rescuing duties. 
Well, I'm on a day off thank goodness, but my plans to tackle the garden are put on hold as I can barely move. Darn cats...


----------



## buzzytoes

Never a boring day at Casa Clever!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Never a boring day at Casa Clever!



I would love if there was...as it is, I am sitting here with neck in agony and a rapidly forming black eye. Also a lap full of coffee from the latest bout of the kittin crazies...I swear they'e not stopped since 5AM - even breakfast was grabbed mid-misadventure.


----------



## clevercat

The kittins are working on Phil's last nerve.

Will you darn kids shhhuuuuutttt uuuuuuuuppp! 





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## boxermom

Oh noes! They need to be nicer to Mum/Gramma. You're the one with the food and treats.

One time one of our boxers was running up to me from behind and side-swiped me on the knee and down I went. That knee has never been the same. His eyesight was failing so I don't think it was deliberate. The tittens, OTOH, knew what they  were doing.


----------



## poopsie

How are you feeling?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> How are you feeling?




Aching and about to crawl into bed, poopsie. I am tempted to shut the kittins out of the bedroom, but the thought of their revenge attack makes my blood run cold...




How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## leasul2003

Yikes. I think  a glass of wine might be in order.


----------



## gazoo

Clever, how are your wounds and spirit today?


----------



## vinbenphon1

leasul2003 said:


> Yikes. I think  a glass of wine might be in order.


agree with this&#8230;.  its unnerving when fur babies attack. Feel better Clever


----------



## Candice0985

How are you feeling Clever? recovering from your attack by the tittens yet?

they are so sorry!


----------



## stylemechanel

*Hello all you fans of clevercat and her furbabies*. 

A day or two ago our wonderful clevercat had to be hospitalized. :rain: I have asked her if it would be alright to share that she is really not feeling well, knowing all of you are and continue to be concerned and want to send good wishes her way. 

I will leave the details for clevercat to share as she wants but for now she is on pain meds, is completely exhausted, and will need some surgery. 

I know she will be checking in here as she is able and I know she would really appreciate all the good wishes and prayers.


*So, my very dear friend, Clevercat *-  I am certainly not the first and will definitely not be the last to say -  I am thinking about you today and sending healing thoughts and prayers your way. 

As always - many many hugs clevercat, many hugs


----------



## Cindi

WHAT???? Oh poor Clever, I had no idea. Sending tons of healing thoughts and hugs your way. I hope it is not too serious and you will be better soon.


----------



## Candice0985

oh no! feel better soon Clever, our thoughts are with you and i'm sure all the kitties are saying get better soon and come home!


----------



## boxermom

I am so sorry to read this! Clever, I'm praying for you--hope you are on the road to full recovery soon. I wish we were all closer to you so we could help out and support you in person.


----------



## leasul2003

Oh my! I hope she is doing ok. Definitely give her my best and sending healing vibes her way.


----------



## jenny70

Oh no!  I know she hasn't posted in a while and was concerned that one of the fur kids was sick. 
Prayers for a speedy recovery Clever!


----------



## boxermom

stylemechanel said:


> *Hello all you fans of clevercat and her furbabies*.
> 
> A day or two ago our wonderful clevercat had to be hospitalized. :rain: I have asked her if it would be alright to share that she is really not feeling well, knowing all of you are and continue to be concerned and want to send good wishes her way.
> 
> I will leave the details for clevercat to share as she wants but for now she is on pain meds, is completely exhausted, and will need some surgery.
> 
> I know she will be checking in here as she is able and I know she would really appreciate all the good wishes and prayers.
> 
> 
> *So, my very dear friend, Clevercat *-  I am certainly not the first and will definitely not be the last to say -  I am thinking about you today and sending healing thoughts and prayers your way.
> 
> As always - many many hugs clevercat, many hugs



stylemechanel, although I'm not in England, I would love to send a get well card, if you think it would be ok with clever. Is there a way to do this and preserve her privacy? I just want to do something to help her get better. I think we all do.


----------



## gazoo

Thinking of you Clever, and praying you will be well soon.


----------



## mymeimei02

stylemechanel said:


> *Hello all you fans of clevercat and her furbabies*.
> 
> A day or two ago our wonderful clevercat had to be hospitalized. :rain: I have asked her if it would be alright to share that she is really not feeling well, knowing all of you are and continue to be concerned and want to send good wishes her way.
> 
> I will leave the details for clevercat to share as she wants but for now she is on pain meds, is completely exhausted, and will need some surgery.
> 
> I know she will be checking in here as she is able and I know she would really appreciate all the good wishes and prayers.
> 
> 
> *So, my very dear friend, Clevercat *-  I am certainly not the first and will definitely not be the last to say -  I am thinking about you today and sending healing thoughts and prayers your way.
> 
> As always - many many hugs clevercat, many hugs


Oh no! *Clevercat*, wishing you a speedy recovery and get well soon.


----------



## cats n bags

Hurry up and get better Clever.  Nobody likes to be at the vets' and I hope you can get home soon for the furry therapists to cover you with their healing powers and head butts.


----------



## stylemechanel

boxermom said:


> stylemechanel, although I'm not in England, I would love to send a get well card, if you think it would be ok with clever. Is there a way to do this and preserve her privacy? I just want to do something to help her get better. I think we all do.




Hi boxermom! I think your idea is fabulous and I know that as she can she will check in here. I will send her a post and see if she has a way for us to get cards to her. I know she is so grateful to have all if her friends on this thread supporting her.  ( sorry - - learning curve on my phone). 

It's a great idea, I will let you all know. 

I am certain that all these well wishes will produce big smiles on her face and in her heart.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Sending as many caring and positive thoughts I can your way as you recover and I hope well again very soon Clever&#8230;


----------



## mp4

Get well soon *clever* !  If anyone has karma on their side, it is definitely you!!!


----------



## clevercat

I'm home! Will be going back for surgery but it's so nice to be back in my own bed. More later, I just wanted to say a big, big thank you for all the prayers and positive thoughts...they help more than you can know.


----------



## cats n bags

Yay!  You are HOME!  

I hope you get to feeling better quickly and the surgery isn't too bad.


----------



## inspiredgem

Glad you are home so you can hopefully get some rest!  Will keep you in  my thoughts and prayers and hope the surgery goes well and that you have  a speedy recovery!  

Also praying that all the residents of Butterbean Towers will behave themselves for a while so you can heal.


----------



## jenny70

So glad you're home Clever!  Thoughts and prayers for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery!


----------



## gazoo

Thankful that you're home, Clever.  Miss you!!!


----------



## dusty paws

Clever! So glad to hear that you are home - sending you lots of good thoughts and head bumps from Rosie too.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh my goodness!! So glad you are home and resting in your own bed. I hope someone is coming round to check on you and take care of you.Your brood will do their best but it's hard to manage without opposable thumbs. Rest up and get healthy!


----------



## boxermom

I'll echo what everyone has said--I'm happy you're home and hope everything goes well with the surgery in the future. Everyone misses you--all of us here and your feline family!


----------



## stylemechanel

+1 to all the good wishes above and to reiterate once more I am so  glad you are  home and I hope all your babies are providing the sweetest of snuggles. Yeah you are home!!!! 

Now .....don't overdo it and  let yourself  rest.

Sending more good thoughts, hugs and most of all wishing you peaceful furbaby snuggles.


----------



## vanilje

Sending good wishes and prayers clevercat


----------



## stylemechanel

Just me!!  Checking in, hoping your day was uneventful and good for you - snuggles, someone helping you and lots of  rest. Thinking of you my wonderful friend.....


----------



## mp4

Glad you are on the mend clever!  I've had my fair share of surgery...I'm just a PM away if you need someone


----------



## boxermom

I'll be away for awhile with limited internet access, but you will be in my prayers everyday, clever! I hope to check in a few times to see how you're doing. Gentle hugs!


----------



## stylemechanel

Thinking of you and the furbabies . Don't over do it! Let the furbabies snuggle with you today.

as always - many hugs clevercat, many hugs


----------



## madamefifi

Oh, Clever, I hope you feel better soon! How I wish I lived near you, it would be an honor and a privilege to help you manage your herd, and bring you cups of tea, during your recovery period. Sending mighty purrs of healing and love from across the pond!


----------



## boxermom

madamefifi said:


> Oh, Clever, I hope you feel better soon! How I wish I lived near you, it would be an honor and a privilege to help you manage your herd, and bring you cups of tea, during your recovery period. Sending mighty purrs of healing and love from across the pond!



I second this!


----------



## vinbenphon1

purr, purr, purr, purr, purr, purr, purr, purr, purr, purr, purr, purr, purr, purr, purr, purr. Pat, Pat, Pat, Pat, Pat, Pat, Pat, Pat, Pat, Pat, Pat, Pat, Pat, Pat, Pat, Pat, Pat, Pat, Pat, Pat, Pat. boop, boop boop - Vincent, Phoenix and Bennett


----------



## clevercat

mp4 said:


> Glad you are on the mend clever!  I've had my fair share of surgery...I'm just a PM away if you need someone



Thank you - I may take you up on that. I haven't had surgery before and I am scared...



madamefifi said:


> Oh, Clever, I hope you feel better soon! How I wish I lived near you, it would be an honor and a privilege to help you manage your herd, and bring you cups of tea, during your recovery period. Sending mighty purrs of healing and love from across the pond!





boxermom said:


> I second this!



Thank you both - I wish you were nearer too! 
And just another big thank you to everyone for the good thoughts.
I am still just exhausted. TBH this has been going on for months and I've ignored it for as long as I could...not a good idea as it turns out. Anyway. So very lucky to have a job where people are sympathetic - I've been given time off now to rest and a fortnight off after the op - really I'm lucky in that respect, they even told me off for sending work emails while I was in hospital...
So today - finally - the kittehs have forgiven me for leaving them. When I came out of hospital I fully expected the warm greetings and snoodles but no...far from it. I obviously smelt of hospital because they were HORRIFIED - nobody wanted to get near me. 
Doris, on the other paw - on my first night home, exhausted and wanting my bed, I sat out on the porch to see if she'd come by. She did. And made me cry. Ran up, jumped into my lap, covered me with kisses and head boops - she was just so happy that she hadn't been abandoned...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Thank you - I may take you up on that. I haven't had surgery before and I am scared...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you both - I wish you were nearer too!
> And just another big thank you to everyone for the good thoughts.
> I am still just exhausted. TBH this has been going on for months and I've ignored it for as long as I could...not a good idea as it turns out. Anyway. So very lucky to have a job where people are sympathetic - I've been given time off now to rest and a fortnight off after the op - really I'm lucky in that respect, they even told me off for sending work emails while I was in hospital...
> So today - finally - the kittehs have forgiven me for leaving them. When I came out of hospital I fully expected the warm greetings and snoodles but no...far from it. I obviously smelt of hospital because they were HORRIFIED - nobody wanted to get near me.
> *Doris, on the other paw - on my first night home, exhausted and wanting my bed, I sat out on the porch to see if she'd come by. She did. And made me cry. Ran up, jumped into my lap, covered me with kisses and head boops - she was just so happy that she hadn't been abandoned..*.



HI Clever!

glad to hear you're home and feeling better, i'm sure even though you smell different the kittehs will come around once you start smelling like yourself again. mine were the same when I last had surgery, the anesthetic was seeping our of my pores for days afterwards and my two were not happy about it!

awww Doris sounds like such a sweetheart!


----------



## Cindi

Hi Clever, So glad you are home and feeling a bit better. I am also guilty of letting things go too long. Surgery sucks but at least you get to sleep through it. My babies were not happy with me either when I returned home, even after a shower. LOL  But they couldn't resist mom in bed for a few days and eventually all piled on. Cat purrs are the best medicine. I am also here if you want to talk about the surgery. I have been there more than once and I am terrified of doctors, dentists, hospitals and needles  
If I can get through it you will be fine.


----------



## cats n bags

I'm happy that normal is returning to Butterbean Towers, and that at least one kitty was happy to see you home, even if you had "vet stink" on you.

I am sending more  and hoping you continue to feel better.  I'm not much help on the doctor stuff cuz I'm a chikkin too, but it is nice to have it all done with and get back to your real life feeling much better afterwards.


----------



## gazoo

Hi - Clever.  I've had too many surgeries over the years.  Listen to your doctor and take your pain meds as they tell you, not as you may think you need them so you are ahead of the pain and you'll do brilliantly.  (I didn't do that and man did I learn my lesson!)  Bodies are amazing at bouncing back.  Have faith in your body and spirit.  I know you will be alright.  Look at it this way, you take such good care of your fur-babies, apply the same thoughtfulness to yourself now.  Wishing you every wellness and calmness in these days and I too wish I was closer to help out in the flesh.  Huge hugs and purrs from my boys and me.


----------



## stylemechanel

Well my most wonderful friend, all I can say is plus 1 to all of the above. All of us are thinking about you everyday and wanting you to feel so much better. 

many many hugs, clevercat, many hugs


----------



## mp4

It's natural to be scared.  Just remember how strong you are!  My offer stands for as long as you need it.!

The rest of your brood will come around .  My 2 huge dogs would try to pile on the couch with me.  Scary since I was hurting, but some of my best memories ever.  They were always there for me.


----------



## vinbenphon1

gazoo said:


> Hi - Clever.  I've had too many surgeries over the years.  Listen to your doctor and take your pain meds as they tell you, not as you may think you need them so you are ahead of the pain and you'll do brilliantly.  (I didn't do that and man did I learn my lesson!)  Bodies are amazing at bouncing back.  Have faith in your body and spirit.  I know you will be alright.  Look at it this way, you take such good care of your fur-babies, apply the same thoughtfulness to yourself now.  Wishing you every wellness and calmness in these days and I too wish I was closer to help out in the flesh.  Huge hugs and purrs from my boys and me.


+1&#8230; keep up all medication. I did what gazoo did and stopped taking my pain meds because I felt great.. But then the pain hit me like a freight train and nothing stopped it after that. Learnt my lesson too. 

the fur babies will come around once you start to smell like home again, then stand back and be prepared for lots of boops. 

I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay!!!  Murphy's Mum!!!  How ya doin?  Jus' chekkin in to make sure yer gettin' all better and Miss Bean an d'Beaks takin good care of you.

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## buzzytoes

Stinky looks like he was taking a selfie!!

Hope you are continuing to improve Clever. I have never had surgery so I cannot speak to it, but you know we have some pretty smart chickies on here so listen to what they say!  Lots and lots of  from my paws to yours!


----------



## boxermom

I can't add to the wisdom and love already written here. Take good care of yourself--Gazoo is exactly right about the pain and meds after surgery. After my heart surgery last November I learned not to try to be a hero--take what you need to heal, then taper off the stuff.

Doris gets the gold medal for supporting you! The rest will come around, I know. 

Many gentle hugs, my dear clever!


----------



## dusty paws

Hi clever! Hope you are feeling well today!


----------



## clevercat

This morning is the first time I've felt better - yay! I have a pre-op assessment one day next week, then surgery 4-6 weeks after. TBH I am more worried about managing after surgery than I am of the actual op (I am just going to keep thinking of what Cindi said, that I'll sleep through that...).
Tomorrow I have to get up to LV with six kittehs who are due check-ups...considering one of the six is Miss Bean, I already know this is not going to be an easy task...


----------



## Cindi

Is there someone near you that you can pay to help you for the next few weeks? Maybe your cat sitter or even a teen aged neighbor? They do have services (well, they do in the US) where you can hire a helper after surgery or even elderly people can hire some help around the house. Is there a vet tech you trust?  I so wish I lived closer. I would be happy to help out.


----------



## boxermom

So glad to hear you feel better. I'm sure recovery will be a handful with your kittehs. Wish we were all closer to give you a hand.


----------



## clevercat

Ugh. Spoke too soon. Had a terrible night. I am sick of being ill, going to plead with them to move the surgery forward if they can...
*sigh* One nice thing, Clawed and the Bean sisters snuggling up to me as close as possible through the night...apparently I am free of vet smell ...for a while, anyway.


----------



## vinbenphon1

They must know your not well. Vincent is very sensitive to my feelings and I have to be careful when I'm under stress/upset/ill  because he gets very concerned. He will cry and touch my face and won't leave my side. The other two however are a bit more like "Simon's Cat" and just point at their mouths&#8230; and meow&#8230;  I wish you all the best for a speedy recovery Clever.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> They must know your not well. Vincent is very sensitive to my feelings and I have to be careful when I'm under stress/upset/ill  because he gets very concerned. He will cry and touch my face and won't leave my side. The other two however are a bit more like "Simon's Cat" and just point at their mouths and meow  I wish you all the best for a speedy recovery Clever.



Most of mine are like Simon's Cat lol...
Foster, on the other paw, is a super-sensitive young man. He was so upset that I was so unwell that he tried to help. Just as the painkiller kicked in, I felt a warmth on my calves and feet...apparently Meezer pee has remarkable healing qualities... Insert yet another heavy *sigh* here.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Most of mine are like Simon's Cat lol...
> Foster, on the other paw, is a super-sensitive young man. He was so upset that I was so unwell that he tried to help. Just as the painkiller kicked in, I felt a warmth on my calves and feet...apparently Meezer pee has remarkable healing qualities... Insert yet another heavy *sigh* here.


 oh my&#8230; all those warming minerals&#8230;


----------



## cats n bags

Poor Foster...bless his little heart...

He always feels better after a good tinkle, so he thought it might make you feel all better too.

Bless is little heart...


----------



## boxermom

Hoping you can get the surgery moved up, clever.


----------



## stylemechanel

Oh my friend, my heart sunk when you said you were not feeling better. I am so sorry. Clawed and the Bean sisters are truly special as I believe most animals have a 6th sense about their humans when they are sick. Some are just more effusive in wanting to take care of their human.  Here is a story for you: 3 years ago we adopted a golden retriever. After she warmed up to me (which only took a few weeks to figure out who this new human was to her - "oh yeah - she is the food lady and she gives me treats and she takes me for walks - Oh, I might like it here....", I started feeling ill but ignored it. Pretty soon she started licking me at every chance, and standing so close to me that at times I thought she would push me over. Then one day she just started barking at me, repeatedly, and licking and barking. That went on for days until I finally felt ill enough to do the doctor. I honestly believe she has the instincts to tell me she just didn't know how to communicate in any other way. So thats my baby and my lesson learned. Furbabies have great instincts and they just want to take care of their human as best they can - even Foster in his very own special and loving way.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Thanks for sharing your story Stylemechanel&#8230; very interesting because they actually train Golden Retrievers to detect cancer cells in urine samples. Apparently they can smell it before it is able to be detected by the normal tests. Dogs can also sense when a seizure is coming in epileptic people and also when insulin levels are too low in diabetics. My DH had the "big C" encounter last year and after surgery and recovery we realised that the cats had actually been keeping away from him because he was ill. We didn't really notice it at first because he works away and we just put it down to them being closer with me. After DH's tumour was removed and he was at home recovering. Bennett wouldn't leave his side and they all seemed to be more interested in him.. So we concluded that to them he smelt funny and that is why they weren't as close to him.

I hope you are having a better day today Clever - know that we are all thinking of you and sending all positive energy your way.


----------



## chessmont

Oh no I have not been keeping up with the thread clever I hope you get fixed up soon!

When I had surgery, 3 of my dogs who never laid on the bed together, all smushed up against me for several days until I felt a bit better;  they always know.


----------



## stylemechanel

Hi clevercat, wanted you to know I was thinking of you and hope today was better.  As always - we are all thinking of you! Hope you are getting plenty of rest!

Many hugs clevercat, many many hugs


----------



## clevercat

Thank you everyone - pre op assessment in just a few days, fingers crossed they'll do the surgery within the next month as living under this cloud of pain is not fun. I just want it out of the way. 
Meanwhile, the chaos continues at BBT. Woken in the early hours by the kittins, wall of deathing it around the kitchen, saucepans and mugs hitting the ground in their wake...my life is a Simon's Cat cartoon.


How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## clevercat

stylemechanel said:


> Oh my friend, my heart sunk when you said you were not feeling better. I am so sorry. Clawed and the Bean sisters are truly special as I believe most animals have a 6th sense about their humans when they are sick. Some are just more effusive in wanting to take care of their human.  Here is a story for you: 3 years ago we adopted a golden retriever. After she warmed up to me (which only took a few weeks to figure out who this new human was to her - "oh yeah - she is the food lady and she gives me treats and she takes me for walks - Oh, I might like it here....", I started feeling ill but ignored it. Pretty soon she started licking me at every chance, and standing so close to me that at times I thought she would push me over. Then one day she just started barking at me, repeatedly, and licking and barking. That went on for days until I finally felt ill enough to do the doctor. I honestly believe she has the instincts to tell me she just didn't know how to communicate in any other way. So thats my baby and my lesson learned. Furbabies have great instincts and they just want to take care of their human as best they can - even Foster in his very own special and loving way.



I love this story, stylemechanel - what a special pup.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Thank you everyone - pre op assessment in just a few days, fingers crossed they'll do the surgery within the next month as living under this cloud of pain is not fun. I just want it out of the way.
> Meanwhile, the chaos continues at BBT. Woken in the early hours by the kittins, wall of deathing it around the kitchen, saucepans and mugs hitting the ground in their wake...my life is a Simon's Cat cartoon.
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




I'm so sorry to hear that you are still in pain. Hope your surgery happens sooner rather than later and you can start to feel better again. Thinking of you.


----------



## mp4

Sending healing vibes clever.  I am so sorry you are struggling


----------



## clevercat

So Jasmine has developed a special talent...
For the past few days, I haven't had any post. I've thought I heard something being delivered, but going out to the hallway - nothing.
Today, I definitely heard the letterbox so ran out to the hallway...to find Miss Jasmine, letter in mouth, heading to the bedroom. There, I found a stash of soggy, chewed up envelopes tucked into the side of the wardrobe. Together with several pizza delivery leaflets. Maybe they're planning a party for me when I am better...



How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## cats n bags

They are planning something for sure.  Have you checked the history on teh 'pooter to see if there are any orders you don't recognize?


----------



## boxermom

Your felines are really something! I think Jasmine just doesn't want you to worry about any of those nasty old bills.  I had a dog who would grab my paperback books when I put them down and he would chew the last several pages so I didn't know how the books ended!

Gentle hugs for you, clever. We all are pulling for you to feel better soon and get the surgery/recovery over with.


----------



## clevercat

Not that I want to whine, but I have been in so much pain this evening. Pre-op assessment tomorrow. I could use some virtual hugs, prayers, spiritual support, please....


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Not that I want to whine, but I have been in so much pain this evening. Pre-op assessment tomorrow. I could use some virtual hugs, prayers, spiritual support, please....



hugs Clever! i'm not sure what surgery you are having, but I've been through a shoulder and rib reconstruction and I know what you're feeling both post and pre op.

pain management my dear! has your doctor discussed with you a pain medication program? take your meds regularly so you don't do through the unbearable pain 

I hope everyone at Butterbean Towers takes care of Mom/Gramma with the same love and care you give them


----------



## Cindi

So sorry you are hurting. Sending healing thoughts and gentle hugs your way.  ((((HUGS))))


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Not that I want to whine, but I have been in so much pain this evening. Pre-op assessment tomorrow. I could use some virtual hugs, prayers, spiritual support, please....




Thinking of you Clever. I'm so sorry you're still in pain. Thoughts and prayers for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery. *hugs*


----------



## boxermom

Gentle hugs and many prayers, clever. Pain is so exhausting and depressing. I have chronic pain from my lower back problems and it can be awful.  Please don't try to be stoic---take your pain medication.

I hope they can move up the surgery for you.


----------



## dusty paws

Sending you some hugs clever


----------



## cats n bags

Sending hugs, purrs and head butts.  Peeper is sending a couple dozen purry snorts for your ears.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Sending you a little ray of sunshine  to wrap you in its warmth - Good luck with your pre-opp appointment.


----------



## inspiredgem

Oh no Clever.  Sending positive healing vibes your way 

I sincerely hope that you are feeling better very soon!


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> Not that I want to whine, but I have been in so much pain this evening. Pre-op assessment tomorrow. I could use some virtual hugs, prayers, spiritual support, please....



Oh my friend....big sigh......I so wish there was something I could do for you...more than just virtual hugs,prayers and support. Having said that :



So I wish for you many many snuggles, no pee on your leg from Foster, lost of rest - really a lot of rest, and as always
many many hugs from me 

PS whining in this case is allowed, we are all here to listen


----------



## mp4

hoping for some relief for you.  Please discuss your pain with your doctor if the current plan is not working.


----------



## cats n bags

Sending more healing thoughts and prayers.  I hope the pre-op check goes well and they can get you all better soon.


----------



## clevercat

I'm home. They can't do surgery until the end of August. Ugh. And my pancreas is too inflamed for anything other than OTC pain relief - both pre and post op. 
Le sigh...
The usual reaction from the cats - backing speedily away from Mama with eyes full of horror and loud complaints about vet smells.
To add insult to injury, George and Phil yarked immediately after dinner. Simultaneously and with great gusto. Like they'd been practising for months...


----------



## Cindi

Oh Clever, I'm sorry you are having such trouble. Again I really wish I lived closer so I could help. Are there any natural pain remedies you can try? I don't want to pry but if you want to PM me I might be able to recommend something herbal. I am into all that "New Age" stuff. LOL


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Oh Clever, I'm sorry you are having such trouble. Again I really wish I lived closer so I could help. Are there any natural pain remedies you can try? I don't want to pry but if you want to PM me I might be able to recommend something herbal. I am into all that "New Age" stuff. LOL



Oh me too! Under the Chanel and the Balenciaga, there resides a deeply dippy hippy!
I'll PM you - thank you!


----------



## Cindi

Too funny. A professional woman on the outside and a tree hugger inside.   That's me too. 





clevercat said:


> Oh me too! Under the Chanel and the Balenciaga, there resides a deeply dippy hippy!
> I'll PM you - thank you!


----------



## Cindi

clevercat said:


> Oh me too! Under the Chanel and the Balenciaga, there resides a deeply dippy hippy!
> I'll PM you - thank you!


Please clear your inbox Ms Popularity


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Please clear your inbox Ms Popularity



Cleared!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> I'm home. They can't do surgery until the end of August. Ugh. And my pancreas is too inflamed for anything other than OTC pain relief - both pre and post op.
> Le sigh...
> The usual reaction from the cats - backing speedily away from Mama with eyes full of horror and loud complaints about vet smells.
> To add insult to injury, George and Phil yarked immediately after dinner. Simultaneously and with great gusto. Like they'd been practising for months...




End of August?!?!  That seems outrageous to me especially with all of the pain you are experiencing.  I'm so sorry you have to go through this. I hope you can find something in the meantime to help you through the pain. Sheesh!


----------



## boxermom

^I have the same reaction--that's so long to wait when you're in acute pain!

Sending prayers for some relief for you, dear clever.


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> End of August?!?!  That seems outrageous to me especially with all of the pain you are experiencing.  I'm so sorry you have to go through this. I hope you can find something in the meantime to help you through the pain. Sheesh!





boxermom said:


> ^I have the same reaction--that's so long to wait when you're in acute pain!
> 
> Sending prayers for some relief for you, dear clever.



Thank you both! Honestly I am so grateful for days I'm not in pain - went to the GP this morning, then to the supermarket and it was just so nice to feel well! 
In other news, I fell asleep last night to the sound of hammering and things being ripped up. Clawed has given up his plans to be a mountaineer and instead has taken up demolition work. When I woke up this morning, he'd pulled open the drawer of one of the bedside cabinets, turfed out the contents and was fast asleep in it.
Only when I was tidying up later did I realise where all the noise had come from last night...he has somehow chewed a hole right through the base of the drawer. Not a little one, either. A huge great gaping hole. Apparently, he now has his eye on the wardrobe which he feels is in need of purrsonalisation...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Every day these little critters amaze us with some new fetish or other kitteh cause.  Glad to hear your having a few more good days.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Every day these little critters amaze us with some new fetish or other kitteh cause.  Glad to hear your having a few more good days.



LOL - this lot certainly have strong characters, anyway. 
Next Friday brings a very exciting milestone in the kittins lives - it's their first birthday!
Chicken dinner party on teh kitchen floor!!!!


----------



## boxermom

^ It's hard to believe it's been a year since Angel entered your life. What a change you made in her; along with saving her life and her babies. To see their individual personalities is just incredible to me. I love hearing your stories, although they do get into trouble!  The way the more senior members of BBT have accepted them is heart-warming.


----------



## gazoo

Sending you lots of love, Clever.  It's awful that you can't get this handled sooner.  Wish there was something we could do.


----------



## poopsie

It hardly seems possible that it has been a year already. i am so happy that Angel and her babies are thriving.


----------



## clevercat

Ai gots Gramma's readin' glasses bwahahaha


How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> View attachment 2676898
> 
> Ai gots Gramma's readin' glasses bwahahaha
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




Look at that face!!  And those claws!!  I think I would let him keep them if I were you. &#128521;


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> View attachment 2676898
> 
> Ai gots Gramma's readin' glasses bwahahaha
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



That face!


----------



## boxermom

That photo reminds me of a tv ad in the U.S. awhile ago where a man asks his family if anyone has seen his glasses and beneath the dining room table a big dog is chewing on them. Sabo went through a few tv remotes before getting over that phase.


----------



## Cindi

That little monster!!! Of course he is way too cute to stay mad. They were made that cute for a reason. LOL


----------



## boxermom

sending gentle hugs your way, clever. Are the tittens getting a burfday party?


----------



## vinbenphon1

How did the kittens chicken party in the kitchen go?

Hope your feeling ok today


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> sending gentle hugs your way, clever. Are the tittens getting a burfday party?



Thank you boxermom! Oh yes, Burfday party and treats on Friday evening this week - yay kittins!



vinbenphon1 said:


> How did the kittens chicken party in the kitchen go?
> 
> Hope your feeling ok today



Thank you, vinbenphon - I am just grateful for any time not in pain! The kittins are one this Friday - there will be photos of the party posted over the weekend...assuming they don't wreck the place in their excitement!


----------



## clevercat

Morning ladies!








How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> View attachment 2679335
> 
> 
> View attachment 2679336
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




Lol, well good morning!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> View attachment 2679335
> 
> 
> View attachment 2679336
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



Helllooooooow gorgeous!!


----------



## Candice0985

Hai Pretty girl!


----------



## cats n bags

Oringie Cuteness early in the morning!!!!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Thank you boxermom! Oh yes, Burfday party and treats on Friday evening this week - yay kittins!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, vinbenphon - I am just grateful for any time not in pain! The kittins are one this Friday - there will be photos of the party posted over the weekend...assuming they don't wreck the place in their excitement!



Or assuming your camera doesn't disappear to the black hole of mail and sundry.


----------



## dusty paws

morning pretty girl!


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Or assuming your camera doesn't disappear to the black hole of mail and sundry.



Ha! The remote for the DVD player has somehow *disappeared* so I wouldn't be surprised...


----------



## poopsie

Is that Beaker?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Is that Beaker?



Yes, it's D'Beaks. Full of oringy naughtiness as always. I seriously can't believe it's nearly a year ago since this little lot tumbled out into teh world...peace is a thing of the past.


----------



## clevercat

The funniest thing - I just sneezed and George meeped at me, just like he was saying "bless you!"


----------



## Cindi

LOL  He was probably just saying , "hey keep it down, trying to nap here".    I just love his little face. Hi Gorgeous George!






clevercat said:


> The funniest thing - I just sneezed and George meeped at me, just like he was saying "bless you!"


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> LOL  He was probably just saying , "hey keep it down, trying to nap here".    I just love his little face. Hi Gorgeous George!




What, this face, Aunty Cindi?





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Cindi

Yes   Please smooch that face many times for me.


----------



## clevercat

5.30AM Brefus at Butterbean Towers








How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## vinbenphon1

Look at all those happy kittehs&#8230; Not sharing this pic with my boys or they will have me up at 5:30 am for 'brefus'&#8230;  They think its a bonus if they get breakfast before 8am


----------



## vinbenphon1

Love this face - hiya Georgie


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> The funniest thing - I just sneezed and George meeped at me, just like he was saying "bless you!"



Must be a British thing - Phoenix does this, but only for DH, my sneezes go unnoticed. But having said that, I fell over the other day (don't run through the house in socks while chasing Bennetts) and I squealed when I landed on my bad knee and Phoenix came running inside meowing at me like he was saying "whats wrong&#8230; What you doin on the floor"&#8230;  which I though was so sweet. OR maybe he was coming in to finish me off so he could eat me


----------



## clevercat

Sharin' Mama's oatmeal nomnomnomnom 






How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> 5.30AM Brefus at Butterbean Towers
> 
> View attachment 2680674
> 
> 
> View attachment 2680677
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




I really love these group shots!


----------



## Candice0985

good morning Brefus cats! does BBB have his foot in someone else bowl!? lol


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> good morning Brefus cats! does BBB have his foot in someone else bowl!? lol



Yep - he is of the opinion that if he steps in it, it belongs to him


----------



## Cindi

So well behaved. I love this pic.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Yep - he is of the opinion that if he steps in it, it belongs to him



 I can picture it now, Basil is eating out of one bowl with all four feets in separate bowls while trying to claim another with his tail


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> 5.30AM Brefus at Butterbean Towers
> 
> View attachment 2680674
> 
> 
> View attachment 2680677
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



AWWWW, I love when you post group yummy times.


----------



## boxermom

They are all so cute!


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> AWWWW, I love when you post group yummy times.



I have set myself a real challenge for the kitten's birthday - a group shot with Angel. It'll be a miracle if I get anything other than a blue of teeth and claws as they realise their birthday dinner consists of cooked chikkin


----------



## dusty paws

Georgie!!!

And is that 9 for breakfast?!


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> Georgie!!!
> 
> And is that 9 for breakfast?!



Yes, the buffet bar is busy at that time of the morning


----------



## clevercat

Angel gets a baff





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## clevercat

Oh - and Phil gets a bocks!





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## boxermom

I admire that you can keep them all straight. Yesterday I called Sabo by the name of a dog we had decades ago (Duffy--the boxer from he!! the first 2 years, then he became an angel for the rest of his long life). They are nothing alike.

Do the Meezers eat separately or maybe I didn't recognize them in the photo.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I admire that you can keep them all straight. Yesterday I called Sabo by the name of a dog we had decades ago (Duffy--the boxer from he!! the first 2 years, then he became an angel for the rest of his long life). They are nothing alike.
> 
> Do the Meezers eat separately or maybe I didn't recognize them in the photo.



Oh I often do the 'William, no Murphy, no wait I mean Norton" thing - none of them take any notice anyway, lol.

The Meezers like waitress service in the bedroom - less chance of kittens diving into their meal (or Basil standing in their bowls)...
Murphy, Livvie, Missy and George also eat away from the crowd...mealtimes take some managing!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Don't forget to take of yourself between feedings Clever But I do agree, more peektures please.


----------



## clevercat

Tomorrow is teh big Burfday celebration!


The kittins are very impressed with their new birthday bocks 


How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## boxermom

^That's all you have to give them--a bocks for each one!


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> ^That's all you have to give them--a bocks for each one!



lol - kids and cardboard. A winning combination


----------



## gazoo

Don't forget shoe laces!!


----------



## Cindi

And Belly said not to forget the paper strips!


----------



## Candice0985

and some drinking straws and they'll be happy campers! Lady is obsessed with straws, i'll put one in my water, turn around and she's zipping down the hallway with it. the little thief!

btw- when do we have to stop calling them the kittens?


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> and some drinking straws and they'll be happy campers! Lady is obsessed with straws, i'll put one in my water, turn around and she's zipping down the hallway with it. the little thief!
> 
> btw- when do we have to stop calling them the kittens?



Lol never - they will always be kittins to their Gramma


----------



## Cindi

By the way, since Phillip already has a bocks if you wanted to pack him up and ship him to me I would be ok with that.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Lol never - they will always be kittins to their Gramma



excellent! I want them to be forever the kittens


----------



## boxermom

^I think all of us will forever call them kittens. You did the work, but we all went through the process with you and Angel to see William, Clawed, Beaker, Willow, and Jasmine come into the world of BBT. (I think Jasmine is the name of the 5th one)


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> By the way, since Phillip already has a bocks if you wanted to pack him up and ship him to me I would be ok with that.



*Wait right there, Aunty Cindi! Ah'll jus' get teh parcel tape. Mebbe ah throws in a couple ob kittins, too? 
Love Miss Bean

Pee Ess mama's inbox is cleared now *


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> ^I think all of us will forever call them kittens. You did the work, but we all went through the process with you and Angel to see William, Clawed, Beaker, Willow, and Jasmine come into the world of BBT. (I think Jasmine is the name of the 5th one)



You got the line-up just right, boxermom!
HAPPY BURFDAY, KITTINS!!!!!!


----------



## mp4

resents. Happy Bday!


----------



## clevercat

Trying to get a group shot.
Failing miserably.








How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## clevercat

Gramma's precious little man




How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## jenny70

Happy Burfday Kittins!!!!!  
I can't believe it's been a year already!


----------



## clevercat

The not-so-doting Mama





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## cats n bags

Happy Birthday Tittens!!!!


----------



## Cindi

Happy Birthday Kittens!!!!  I can't believe how big they are.


----------



## gazoo

They all look wonderful.  Especially Angel, bless her, so young and already experiencing so much.  Happiest of birthdays to each and every one.


----------



## Candice0985

Happy Birthday Tittens! 

I hope your special day is full of cream cheese, frostins, and tasty chicken!


----------



## boxermom

Happy, happy burfday to Angel and the kittens!!!  I love that little white spot on William's face


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> The not-so-doting Mama
> 
> View attachment 2683031
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




She's such a pretty girl.  I love torties!


----------



## dusty paws

Happy birfday tittens!


----------



## stylemechanel

Happy Happy Birthday you beautiful kitties!!!!

resents


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> The not-so-doting Mama
> 
> View attachment 2683031
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




LOL-----channeling Grumpy Cat?


Happy burfday tittins 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-4p9YuvEGI


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> LOL-----channeling Grumpy Cat?
> 
> 
> Happy burfday tittins
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-4p9YuvEGI



Oh that really made me smile! Thank you poopsie  {{{mwah!}}}
I'll need a do-over of the kittens chikkin party - was in too much pain to take photos today.
Six weeks until surgery


----------



## boxermom

I'm so sorry you're in pain, clever. It's just exhausting. Taking care of so many would take a huge amount of energy if you're feeling 100%. Sending you good thoughts across the pond.


----------



## Cindi

At least you will have a lot of nursemaids during your recovery. And please don't try to take care of them all by yourself. Pay the pet sitter to come and help if you have to. We need you better.


----------



## buzzytoes

Man I was without a computer all day at work and could not check for peektures. Happy Birthday Tittens!!! Hope you were all well behaved, did not steal mail, did not yark on handbags and shared the chicken like the civil children you are.


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> Oh that really made me smile! Thank you poopsie  {{{mwah!}}}
> I'll need a do-over of the kittens chikkin party - was in too much pain to take photos today.
> Six weeks until surgery



I'm sure they will love a do over!

I'm sorry you are in pain.  I've had my fair share, so I empathize


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Oh that really made me smile! Thank you poopsie  {{{mwah!}}}
> I'll need a do-over of the kittens chikkin party - was in too much pain to take photos today.
> Six weeks until surgery



_Hay!!!  Auntie Clever!

I letz you borrow partz of Stinky Day so you an d'Beaks, an d'Beans, an ALL ob kitties, eben Doris, kin have 'nother Chikkin Party.  My Sister in Orange, would like the extra krispy, crunchy chikkins, please.  I hope you all better Gramma long before then, but Tittens tol' me that they wud like Chikkins on all the dayz you feelin' gooder than now.

Luv, Stinky 

_


----------



## boxermom

cats n bags said:


> _Hay!!!  Auntie Clever!
> 
> I letz you borrow partz of Stinky Day so you an d'Beaks, an d'Beans, an ALL ob kitties, eben Doris, kin have 'nother Chikkin Party.  My Sister in Orange, would like the extra krispy, crunchy chikkins, please.  I hope you all better Gramma long before then, but Tittens tol' me that they wud like Chikkins on all the dayz you feelin' gooder than now.
> 
> Luv, Stinky
> 
> _



:


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Hay!!!  Auntie Clever!
> 
> I letz you borrow partz of Stinky Day so you an d'Beaks, an d'Beans, an ALL ob kitties, eben Doris, kin have 'nother Chikkin Party.  My Sister in Orange, would like the extra krispy, crunchy chikkins, please.  I hope you all better Gramma long before then, but Tittens tol' me that they wud like Chikkins on all the dayz you feelin' gooder than now.
> 
> Luv, Stinky
> 
> _




HAY!!! HAY! Stinker!
Ah can has cheeze an' beagles on Stinky Day???
Ah likes teh beagles...
Love
Miss Bean

View attachment 2684423



How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> HAY!!! HAY! Stinker!
> Ah can has cheeze an' beagles on Stinky Day???
> Ah likes teh beagles...
> Love
> Miss Bean
> 
> View attachment 2684423
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



_If'n you celebratin' you should also git a big ol' glop ob strawberriz jam on top of teh cheeze N beagles.  Less'n ob course you makin' the Southern Biskits to go wif Krispy Chikkins.  Puts lotz ob the bee hunny in biskits.  

Luv, Stinky _


----------



## vinbenphon1

Happy b'day little fluff balls&#8230; don't be too naughty 

How are you going Clever?


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Happy b'day little fluff balls don't be too naughty
> 
> How are you going Clever?



Thank you, vinbenphon - the little marshmallows are all being Saintly and Well-Behaved. Something that always makes my blood run cold, because it generally means there is something naughty in the pipeline.
Those darn Meezers - I changed the bedding this morning and the moment the washing machine was switched on, one of them tiddled all over the duvet. Not sure what or who had displeased them...probably me (we noes like this duvet cover, Person! You will change it NAOW!)...
I have had two pain-free days! Woo hoo! And lost 9.75lb in three weeks so I guess that would be the sliver lining to the cloud of pain hanging over me.
Thanks for asking {{{hugs}}}


----------



## clevercat

And some really good news!
Remember Sam (Buzz Lightyear)?


He has been reserved and will be going to his new home as soon as he is all healed up.
Yay Sam!


How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> And some really good news!
> Remember Sam (Buzz Lightyear)?
> View attachment 2685399
> 
> He has been reserved and will be going to his new home as soon as he is all healed up.
> Yay Sam!
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## clevercat

William has learned how to switch the television off. The first time he did it, I thought it was a fluke. The second time, I wasn't so sure. Since he's been doing it all evening, I know it's deliberate. Really, you couldn't make it up. WHAT is going on in that little fuzz-butt's mind, I wonder?


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> William has learned how to switch the television off. The first time he did it, I thought it was a fluke. The second time, I wasn't so sure. Since he's been doing it all evening, I know it's deliberate. Really, you couldn't make it up. WHAT is going on in that little fuzz-butt's mind, I wonder?



Just had to stop in and ask how are you feeling? I hope you are taking it easy and all the babies are amusing you as much as William, who I think is brilliant. I wonder if you change it to the animal planet or the cutest cats ever show if he would turn it off? Maybe he just doesn't like whats on? 

Many hugs clevercat!!!!


----------



## boxermom

I'm so happy for Buzz the wonder leaping kitteh.

William, really?  You're Gramma's favorite and you turn the tv off??? You really shouldn't!  (clever, apparently Wills makes up for lack of size with extra-smart tricks to play on you)

That's a tough way to lose weight. Hoping you have many more pain-free days till surgery.


----------



## clevercat

Missy, dozing on mama's lap and trying hard not to look sleepy...






Ah'm noes tired, Mama! Ah'm jus' restin' mah baby blue eyes...


How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Missy, dozing on mama's lap and trying hard not to look sleepy...
> View attachment 2685937
> 
> View attachment 2685939
> 
> View attachment 2685940
> 
> Ah'm noes tired, Mama! Ah'm jus' restin' mah baby blue eyes...
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



Po' widdle Butterbean...Po' Po' Butterbean...Ain't gots no eyeballs...Po' Po' Butterbean


----------



## vinbenphon1

Don't fight the sandman Missy - happy dreams


----------



## clevercat

Look up there! A capshun!




How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## clevercat

MOAR Georgie!








How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Cindi

That face!!!!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Can't get enough of those British eyes..


----------



## clevercat

Stumbled upon this today...such a cute commercial!
Dear Kitten...

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=G4Sn91t1V4g&feature=kp

Gazoo it made me think of Wembley and Hagar.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Stumbled upon this today...such a cute commercial!
> Dear Kitten...
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=G4Sn91t1V4g&feature=kp
> 
> Gazoo it made me think of Wembley and Hagar.



HA that was soooo cute!  Love the underwear drawer.  I have to remember to always close all drawers or else Wembley leaves presents of hair tufts on everything.  LOL


----------



## boxermom

I love that ad. If they all could be so enjoyable and low key, tv wouldn't be so irritating.


----------



## dusty paws

georgie you are so handsome!


----------



## buzzytoes

Hai Georgie Sweet Face Porgie!!! Please tell Mama to scritch that chin for me.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Hai Georgie Sweet Face Porgie!!! Please tell Mama to scritch that chin for me.



Georgie would much prefer a belly scritchie and Razzberry, please-and-thank-you, Aunty buzzy


----------



## madamefifi

clevercat said:


> The not-so-doting Mama
> 
> View attachment 2683031
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




Oh! She is beautiful!


----------



## madamefifi

clevercat said:


> MOAR Georgie!
> View attachment 2686106
> 
> View attachment 2686107
> 
> View attachment 2686108
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




Love his little smooshface !


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Georgie would much prefer a belly scritchie and Razzberry, please-and-thank-you, Aunty buzzy



Oh I love to give the razzerberries! You shall have as many as you like Georgie!


----------



## clevercat

Meezers! And Norton T Wonder Cat.


How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Lush Life

The Meezers are so exotic--every time we are lucky enough to catch a glimpse of them they just take my breath away. And Norton, is well - a Wonder!


----------



## Cindi

Meezers!!!!! Good morning babies. Hi Norton.


----------



## jenny70

The Meezers are stunning!  Nortons little face is so cute!


----------



## buzzytoes

It's a rare Meezer sighting!! Hello boys!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Those meezers have such naughty glint in their eyes. hiya Norton, hope you going ok.

Clever, checking in to see how are you doing. I hope you are resting and taking things easy.


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> View attachment 2691442
> 
> View attachment 2691444
> 
> View attachment 2691445
> 
> Meezers! And Norton T Wonder Cat.
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



Hello my very wonderful friend, I have found a minute to breathe and came here first to see and your babies and rest and relax as all your photos do for me. This one is a favorite of mine. So thank you.


----------



## mp4

Norton


----------



## leasul2003

Clever, the Meezers are gorgeous. Forgive me if this is terribly rude and nosy of me and you don't need to answer. But I've wondered for awhile, do they have a backstory? I know they stay separate from most of the other kids. Is there a particular reason? We're they rescues?


----------



## hermes_lemming

clevercat said:


> And some really good news!
> Remember Sam (Buzz Lightyear)?
> View attachment 2685399
> 
> He has been reserved and will be going to his new home as soon as he is all healed up.
> Yay Sam!
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



Awww


----------



## hermes_lemming

stylemechanel said:


> Oh my friend, my heart sunk when you said you were not feeling better. I am so sorry. Clawed and the Bean sisters are truly special as I believe most animals have a 6th sense about their humans when they are sick. Some are just more effusive in wanting to take care of their human.  Here is a story for you: 3 years ago we adopted a golden retriever. After she warmed up to me (which only took a few weeks to figure out who this new human was to her - "oh yeah - she is the food lady and she gives me treats and she takes me for walks - Oh, I might like it here....", I started feeling ill but ignored it. Pretty soon she started licking me at every chance, and standing so close to me that at times I thought she would push me over. Then one day she just started barking at me, repeatedly, and licking and barking. That went on for days until I finally felt ill enough to do the doctor. I honestly believe she has the instincts to tell me she just didn't know how to communicate in any other way. So thats my baby and my lesson learned. Furbabies have great instincts and they just want to take care of their human as best they can - even Foster in his very own special and loving way.


Hi sweetheart! I hope life is treating you well, angel...


vinbenphon1 said:


> Thanks for sharing your story Stylemechanel very interesting because they actually train Golden Retrievers to detect cancer cells in urine samples. Apparently they can smell it before it is able to be detected by the normal tests. Dogs can also sense when a seizure is coming in epileptic people and also when insulin levels are too low in diabetics. My DH had the "big C" encounter last year and after surgery and recovery we realised that the cats had actually been keeping away from him because he was ill. We didn't really notice it at first because he works away and we just put it down to them being closer with me. After DH's tumour was removed and he was at home recovering. Bennett wouldn't leave his side and they all seemed to be more interested in him.. So we concluded that to them he smelt funny and that is why they weren't as close to him.
> 
> I hope you are having a better day today Clever - know that we are all thinking of you and sending all positive energy your way.


I'll share two interesting stories that just add to the fact that the animals know.

First one, my beau unfortunately suffered a clogged up artery and had to have a stent placed.  I'm actually gauging his condition by the proximity of "our" cat.  If she is close by, I know he isn't doing too good.  If she is off doing her own thing, then I know he is having a good day.

Second story involves my first dog.  He suddenly developed a very serious and terminal cancer during the last year of my marriage.  Interestingly enough, that's when the relationship freefalled.  Since the treatment was considered inhumane in both my and then-dh's eyes, we chose to let him live the rest of his years in peace, forgoing treatment.  At this point, we expected him to die within the next 6 months.

Around that same time, I started sleeping on the couch regularly - partly due to my wacky work schedule and also because of the turmoil with my then spouse.  Guess who slept with me?  Hint: he has four legs.

Both me and the pooch later moved out of the house.  When we did, his terminal tumor miraculously disappeared.  His primary vet and canine cancer specialists are baffled to this day.  It completely disappeared as quickly as it appeared.

Now unfortunately after I left my then husband, my work and finances left as well.  Rough times would have been an understatement and finding short term work was ridiculously difficult.  My dear sweet old dog, mr cancer survivor, held out until I got my first short term contract offer.  It was almost like he somehow knew.  He died the day after I got the offer, from natural causes.  I know that sweet boy is causing havoc up in heaven, LOL.  Probably held by the perimeter of the pearly gates by his scruffy neck.

Feel better, chessmont and clevercat.  Tons of rest for the both of you.


----------



## clevercat

hermes_lemming said:


> Hi sweetheart! I hope life is treating you well, angel...
> 
> I'll share two interesting stories that just add to the fact that the animals know.
> 
> First one, my beau unfortunately suffered a clogged up artery and had to have a stent placed.  I'm actually gauging his condition by the proximity of "our" cat.  If she is close by, I know he isn't doing too good.  If she is off doing her own thing, then I know he is having a good day.
> 
> Second story involves my first dog.  He suddenly developed a very serious and terminal cancer during the last year of my marriage.  Interestingly enough, that's when the relationship freefalled.  Since the treatment was considered inhumane in both my and then-dh's eyes, we chose to let him live the rest of his years in peace, forgoing treatment.  At this point, we expected him to die within the next 6 months.
> 
> Around that same time, I started sleeping on the couch regularly - partly due to my wacky work schedule and also because of the turmoil with my then spouse.  Guess who slept with me?  Hint: he has four legs.
> 
> Both me and the pooch later moved out of the house.  When we did, his terminal tumor miraculously disappeared.  His primary vet and canine cancer specialists are baffled to this day.  It completely disappeared as quickly as it appeared.
> 
> Now unfortunately after I left my then husband, my work and finances left as well.  Rough times would have been an understatement and finding short term work was ridiculously difficult.  My dear sweet old dog, mr cancer survivor, held out until I got my first short term contract offer.  It was almost like he somehow knew.  He died the day after I got the offer, from natural causes.  I know that sweet boy is causing havoc up in heaven, LOL.  Probably held by the perimeter of the pearly gates by his scruffy neck.
> 
> Feel better, chessmont and clevercat.  Tons of rest for the both of you.



What a wonderful story, H_L. I believe that sometimes our animals really do just *know*.


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> Clever, the Meezers are gorgeous. Forgive me if this is terribly rude and nosy of me and you don't need to answer. But I've wondered for awhile, do they have a backstory? I know they stay separate from most of the other kids. Is there a particular reason? We're they rescues?



Not rude at all! Si and Fozzie were an abuse case (I will never forget finding a scar from a cigarette burn on Simon's neck...). They had been through six homes in as many years and were terrified of everything and everyone when they arrived here. It took months and months before I could be in the room with them without it causing a major panic, particularly Foster, who is a sensitive child at the best of times. They are free to explore the whole house but prefer to stay in the bedroom...when they do come out, it is to demolish something. Example: yesterday, there was a series of almighty crashes and I dashed out into the hallway just in time to see Foster racing back to the bedroom, having bought down the mirror, a vase and flowers, together with several ornaments (all of which had been secured to the cabinet with Museum Gel, so he must've been travelling at speed). Sometimes I think I did them a disservice in keeping them, and wonder if they'd be happier as only cats...then I look at Missy or Angel snuggling up to them...IDK. I think their background was so traumatic and this is the longest they've ever been in one place. It's been two years and they are still making tiny baby steps of progress...


----------



## leasul2003

clevercat said:


> Not rude at all! Si and Fozzie were an abuse case (I will never forget finding a scar from a cigarette burn on Simon's neck...). They had been through six homes in as many years and were terrified of everything and everyone when they arrived here. It took months and months before I could be in the room with them without it causing a major panic, particularly Foster, who is a sensitive child at the best of times. They are free to explore the whole house but prefer to stay in the bedroom...when they do come out, it is to demolish something. Example: yesterday, there was a series of almighty crashes and I dashed out into the hallway just in time to see Foster racing back to the bedroom, having bought down the mirror, a vase and flowers, together with several ornaments (all of which had been secured to the cabinet with Museum Gel, so he must've been travelling at speed). Sometimes I think I did them a disservice in keeping them, and wonder if they'd be happier as only cats...then I look at Missy or Angel snuggling up to them...IDK. I think their background was so traumatic and this is the longest they've ever been in one place. It's been two years and they are still making tiny baby steps of progress...



It never ceases to amaze me how cruel people can be to animals. I don't think you have done a disservice at all. It's beautiful that you allow them the freedom to be who they are and don't try to force them. In fact being in a household with a bunch of other kitties probably comforts them because they don't have to worry that you will "smother" them with your attention.


----------



## boxermom

I also think they are in a good place with you and the rest if the felines at BBT, clever. They get unconditional love from you.


----------



## clevercat

Hmmm. Ai borked Gramma's fabourite mug today. Naow ai hab to order a new one for Gramma on teh Interwebs. 


Naughty William...



How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## cats n bags

You are lucky Gramma likes you best.


----------



## boxermom

William, William, William...................what is Gramma going to do with you?  Pick out a nice mug for her, please.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Hmmm. Ai borked Gramma's fabourite mug today. Naow ai hab to order a new one for Gramma on teh Interwebs.
> View attachment 2693421
> 
> Naughty William...
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




Better get 2. Just in case...


----------



## Candice0985

jenny70 said:


> Better get 2. Just in case...




Lol! Good advice

Oh William! You're lucky gramma loves you!


----------



## vinbenphon1

It better say " Bestest Gramma in da hole World"


----------



## boxermom

vinbenphon1 said:


> It better say " Bestest Gramma in da hole World"



This!!


----------



## clevercat

Ways William has shown me up today:
1. Sneezing - productively - into my shoe. Witnessed by neighbour and postman. Both gagged. Wimps.
2. I had a meeting with a Buyer today, to discuss a new product. I have the only sample in the UK and foolishly left it on the table overnight, together with my laptop. Found Wills carrying product off to his Secret Lair. Grabbed it, threw it in bag, realised when got to meeting that himself had made several punctures in the tube and it was leaking..
3. Went through presentation with Buyer. Closed laptop. Noticed with horror that top of the pooter was _covered_ with kittin boogers...nobody could've missed them.
One of these days I am going to give William his own thread.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Ways William has shown me up today:
> 1. Sneezing - productively - into my shoe. Witnessed by neighbour and postman. Both gagged. Wimps.
> 2. I had a meeting with a Buyer today, to discuss a new product. I have the only sample in the UK and foolishly left it on the table overnight, together with my laptop. Found Wills carrying product off to his Secret Lair. Grabbed it, threw it in bag, realised when got to meeting that himself had made several punctures in the tube and it was leaking..
> 3. Went through presentation with Buyer. Closed laptop. Noticed with horror that top of the pooter was _covered_ with kittin boogers...nobody could've missed them.
> One of these days I am going to give William his own thread.



LOL oh he is way too cute, what a character William is!!!


----------



## boxermom

William has no end of tricks, does he??

Your tale reminds me of all the times I've gone out with dark color clothing with big drool spots from Sabo. Honestly, they were clean when I put them on and somehow he manages to put his mark on them.


----------



## clevercat

*HAY!! HAY!! STINKER!! How many MOAR DAYS until Stinky Day?? This heat is makin' us all cranky an' irritables an' it's been eben too hot for snacks.
Makes it stop!
Love Miss Bean*

Seriously, I think it's even worse than last year. I cannot wait for cold, crisp mornings with frost and maybe even snow.
I am melting...


----------



## clevercat

William is too hot to make mischief...








How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> William is too hot to make mischief...
> 
> View attachment 2695929
> 
> 
> View attachment 2695930
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



lol! what an awkward position William!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> lol! what an awkward position William!



I know! His little paw was kind of tucked up under and behind him, but he didn't move - even when I had to wipe his booger-nose


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I know! His little paw was kind of tucked up under and behind him, but he didn't move - even when I had to wipe his booger-nose



lol he's doing the kitty splits! aww he's probably hot. the only thing my kitties like about summer is when I give them ice cubes in their water and getting to bug hunt outside in my garden (which they have not done since the "incident" they've been indoors since!)


----------



## vinbenphon1

oh william, your a funny little guy&#8230; 

How are you going Clever?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *HAY!! HAY!! STINKER!! How many MOAR DAYS until Stinky Day?? This heat is makin' us all cranky an' irritables an' it's been eben too hot for snacks.
> Makes it stop!
> Love Miss Bean*
> 
> Seriously, I think it's even worse than last year. I cannot wait for cold, crisp mornings with frost and maybe even snow.
> I am melting...



We are melting here too.  Only 5 more weeks if we can make it.   is not helping matters much.  I go to sleep with the fan blowing on me, and wake up all hot and sweaty.  In my sleepy state it feels like the furnace is on.  When I am finally coherent, I see Mr. Kitty sprawled out between me and the fan, getting his tummy fur all cooled off.  :censor:


----------



## clevercat

New Simon's Cat! Another one that made me think of Hagar and Wembley 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=k1i9YmUgY0Q


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> We are melting here too.  Only 5 more weeks if we can make it.   is not helping matters much.  I go to sleep with the fan blowing on me, and wake up all hot and sweaty.  In my sleepy state it feels like the furnace is on.  When I am finally coherent, I see Mr. Kitty sprawled out between me and the fan, getting his tummy fur all cooled off.  :censor:



Just the same here. Hot, gross, humid nights that are made (in Missy's opinion) oh-so-much- better with her snoodling up to me as closely as she can. Which makes D'Beaks want to join in, then Gerbil, then George...
Five more weeks until frosty mornings...


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> oh william, your a funny little guy
> 
> How are you going Clever?



I have my good days, vinbenphon...and try not to think about the bad ones.
Surgery is provisionally booked for four weeks today.
Thanks for asking!
Meanwhile, the chaos continues at BBT...


----------



## clevercat

Nomnomnomnom mmmmmm hot chocolate is soooo good, Mama









How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## vinbenphon1

lick lick lick, lick lick lick, lick lick lick, lick lick lick, lick lick lick,


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Nomnomnomnom mmmmmm hot chocolate is soooo good, Mama
> 
> View attachment 2697106
> 
> View attachment 2697107
> 
> View attachment 2697109
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



_Hay!  Miss Bean!!!

You gotz teh chocklitz all ober yer face!  :giggles:

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Nomnomnomnom mmmmmm hot chocolate is soooo good, Mama
> 
> View attachment 2697106
> 
> View attachment 2697107
> 
> View attachment 2697109
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




That is the cutest cup! ( and kitteh, of course)


----------



## clevercat

Georgie is very bored with the hot weather...




How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## dusty paws

Georgie!!!!!


----------



## Cindi

I have my A/C on if Gorgeous George wants to come and visit.


----------



## poopsie

I don't have AC .....can I come sit with Georgie?


----------



## Cindi

Everyone is welcome!!!!  I don't have central air but I do have window units throughout and I have plenty of room. 





poopsie2 said:


> I don't have AC .....can I come sit with Georgie?


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Everyone is welcome!!!!  I don't have central air but I do have window units throughout and I have plenty of room.



Georgie is booking his flight...first class for my British Shorthair boy


----------



## Cindi

clevercat said:


> Georgie is booking his flight...first class for my British Shorthair boy


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh Georgie, my Bennett would trade places with you right now as he is tucked up inside a blanket while a storm rages outside. He is a heat seeker 

Meanwhile, Phoenix is laying on the bed with the electric blanket on - they are best friends at the moment.


----------



## clevercat

Booger-boy (William) is back on eye drops and antibiotics for teh herpes. This, combined with the heat, is making him even crabbier than usual. Poor little guy.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Booger-boy (William) is back on eye drops and antibiotics for teh herpes. This, combined with the heat, is making him even crabbier than usual. Poor little guy.


Oh William you poor little bugger. Nothing worse than a grumpy cat on a hot day...


----------



## clevercat

The madness of mealtimes at BBT...




Excuse the mess...no point washing the floor until they've finished at the trough 

How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## dusty paws

I count 11?


----------



## vinbenphon1

Whose that stealing from de beaks bowl&#8230; he's hiding his stash of food next to phil  Sneaky sneaky.

ahahah love Georgie watching the bowl next to him - Vincent and Phoenix do this too - must be a British thing


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> The madness of mealtimes at BBT...
> 
> View attachment 2698330
> 
> 
> Excuse the mess...no point washing the floor until they've finished at the trough
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




Love!


----------



## inspiredgem

clevercat said:


> The madness of mealtimes at BBT...
> 
> View attachment 2698330
> 
> 
> Excuse the mess...no point washing the floor until they've finished at the trough
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



That's my idea of heaven


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> The madness of mealtimes at BBT...
> 
> View attachment 2698330
> 
> 
> Excuse the mess...no point washing the floor until they've finished at the trough
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



  I love watching them eat.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> New Simon's Cat! Another one that made me think of Hagar and Wembley
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=k1i9YmUgY0Q



Hahahaha.  Wembley is exactly like this.


----------



## clevercat

Surgery is provisionally booked for August 22nd and it can't come soon enough. Have been through three days of agonising pain and I am sick of it. 
Missy, Olivia, William and Clawed all want constant cuddles, I can't move without one of them putting in a solicitous appearance...everyone else is very careful to remain a good safe distance from me.
I never thought I'd be counting the sleeps until a hospital visit, but there you go. Hopefully, I'll be spending Stinky Day recuperating...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Ahhh the "old sticky cat trick". This is all they know how to do, but sometimes its when we least feel like being in their presence. I'm sorry to hear your in pain clever  I hope the time will move quickly for you.


----------



## boxermom

So sorry to hear about the pain, clever. Time doesn't pass quickly enough when we feel so awful.


----------



## cats n bags

I hope the surgery goes well and that you are actually up and at 'em by Stinky Day.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you for the good thoughts {{{hugs}}}

Meanwhile - Angel with Willow, her favourite child.





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## vinbenphon1

too sweet


----------



## Cindi

Awww


----------



## Candice0985

so cute, so much tortie goodness! why is Willow her favourite!?


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> so cute, so much tortie goodness! why is Willow her favourite!?



It's strange - Angel really doesn't treat her children like they're her own but she loves Willow so much. Their snuggles and baff time usually end in a brawl, but that's torties for you...
Meanwhile, I am just out from under several hours of pain and my constant companion throughout was William. If I ignore the fact he bit me hard more than once during our snoodle session, he was actually a big comfort. Like having a skinny but powerfully built hot water bottle draped over my stomach. He isn't even giving me grief over his medicine, either. Taking his antibiotic drops like a brave boy...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> It's strange - Angel really doesn't treat her children like they're her own but she loves Willow so much. Their snuggles and baff time usually end in a brawl, but that's torties for you...
> Meanwhile, I am just out from under several hours of pain and my constant companion throughout was William. If I ignore the fact he bit me hard more than once during our snoodle session, he was actually a big comfort. Like having a skinny but powerfully built hot water bottle draped over my stomach. He isn't even giving me grief over his medicine, either. Taking his antibiotic drops like a brave boy...



Angel and Willow probably just get irritated with one too many ear cleans or kisses and start play fighting! I guess with Angel being so close in age to her tittens it makes them more like siblings then mother/child relationship! 

we'll all be so relieved when you have your surgery and are pain free, it must be horrible  it's great having free healthcare but the only downside is the wait times for surgery! it's the same here in Canada, when I had my shoulder reconstructed the waitlist for my particular specialist was 3 months. it's fabulous not having to pay ridiculous sums for healthcare, but no fun to wait... i'm glad Wills is being his usual sweet self (minus the nip!) keep taking care of Gramma!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> It's strange - Angel really doesn't treat her children like they're her own but she loves Willow so much. Their snuggles and baff time usually end in a brawl, but that's torties for you...
> 
> Meanwhile, I am just out from under several hours of pain and my constant companion throughout was William. If I ignore the fact he bit me hard more than once during our snoodle session, he was actually a big comfort. Like having a skinny but powerfully built hot water bottle draped over my stomach. He isn't even giving me grief over his medicine, either. Taking his antibiotic drops like a brave boy...




I'm so sorry you are still in pain. Surgery day can't come soon enough I'm sure. Hugs to you Clever.


----------



## boxermom

I love the photo of Angel and Willow! Torties unite!!!  And glad for you that Wills is keeping you company during those terrible attacks of pain.


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Thank you for the good thoughts {{{hugs}}}
> 
> Meanwhile - Angel with Willow, her favourite child.
> 
> View attachment 2701232
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



We have a girl at the shelter who looks like a dilute Tortie/Meezer mix. I had no idea about Tortitude until Miss Angel arrived so I had to explain to our shelter assistant that this Kittie might be a crazy addition to the shelter.


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Angel and Willow probably just get irritated with one too many ear cleans or kisses and start play fighting! I guess with Angel being so close in age to her tittens it makes them more like siblings then mother/child relationship!
> 
> we'll all be so relieved when you have your surgery and are pain free, it must be horrible  it's great having free healthcare but the only downside is the wait times for surgery! it's the same here in Canada, when I had my shoulder reconstructed the waitlist for my particular specialist was 3 months. it's fabulous not having to pay ridiculous sums for healthcare, but no fun to wait... i'm glad Wills is being his usual sweet self (minus the nip!) keep taking care of Gramma!



You're right, Candice. As someone else said to me, NHS is brilliant in an emergency (really I can't praise them highly enough for the way I was treated the day I dragged myself to A&E) but the waiting game for everything else...sigh.
As for Wills...I love that boy but my goodness he is a handful. From stealing glasses to eating notebooks and stalking the older cats (They. Do. Not. Like.) there is rarely a moment of peace where he is concerned...
This morning, Vogue magazine displeased him in some way...it's currently in shreds and scattered across the floor of the lounge....

Ai are makin' teh papier mâché fort, ladies!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> You're right, Candice. As someone else said to me, NHS is brilliant in an emergency (really I can't praise them highly enough for the way I was treated the day I dragged myself to A&E) but the waiting game for everything else...sigh.
> As for Wills...I love that boy but my goodness he is a handful. From stealing glasses to eating notebooks and stalking the older cats (They. Do. Not. Like.) there is rarely a moment of peace where he is concerned...
> This morning, Vogue magazine displeased him in some way...it's currently in shreds and scattered across the floor of the lounge....
> 
> Ai are makin' teh papier mâché fort, ladies!


lol I think William just has too many smarts and is always looking for "work" to keep him busy. Lady is like this, anything left out she steals (jewellery, paperclips, bobby pins, hair ties etc) and builds a little nest with everything in the corner of a closet I have that has a 10 foot cubby hole, she also shreds paper towel and toilet paper. Tuck has never done anything like this! Lady is just a busybody lol

Vogue probably displeased William because they made a comment about diamond rings being "uncool"  in their latest issue, he didn't appreciate that....


----------



## vinbenphon1

They can be such strange little creatures - but thats what we love about them.


----------



## hermes_lemming

clevercat said:


> You're right, Candice. As someone else said to me, NHS is brilliant in an emergency (really I can't praise them highly enough for the way I was treated the day I dragged myself to A&E) but the waiting game for everything else...sigh.
> As for Wills...I love that boy but my goodness he is a handful. From stealing glasses to eating notebooks and stalking the older cats (They. Do. Not. Like.) there is rarely a moment of peace where he is concerned...
> This morning, Vogue magazine displeased him in some way...it's currently in shreds and scattered across the floor of the lounge....
> 
> Ai are makin' teh papier mâché fort, ladies!



My beau's old dogs would shred up telephone books and worse yet - money!!  As in paper bills.  He'd empty his pockets after coming home, go about his business, eventually circle back and find literally bits of green.


----------



## Candice0985

hermes_lemming said:


> My beau's old dogs would shred up telephone books and worse yet - money!!  As in paper bills.  He'd empty his pockets after coming home, go about his business, eventually circle back and find literally bits of green.



omg! okay I can no longer complain that Lady shreds paper towel and toilet paper lol  good luck trying to shred Canadian bills- ours are made of plastic!


----------



## vinbenphon1

hi clever, I hope you are having a good today. I have put a "sneak peek" for you of what followed me home from CHANEL last week on my thread here&#8230; http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/wallet-discolouration-help-unused-875095-2.html#post27182714


----------



## gazoo

Candice0985 said:


> lol I think William just has too many smarts and is always looking for "work" to keep him busy. Lady is like this, anything left out she steals (jewellery, paperclips, bobby pins, hair ties etc) and builds a little nest with everything in the corner of a closet I have that has a 10 foot cubby hole, she also shreds paper towel and toilet paper. Tuck has never done anything like this! Lady is just a busybody lol
> 
> Vogue probably displeased William because they made a comment about diamond rings being "uncool"  in their latest issue, he didn't appreciate that....



This week we found Hagar's secret stash and serial killer trophy location.  It's inside his bed which is a high end huge pillow that my sister gave me for our couch, and which he promptly removed from the couch and dragged to a corner under a large mirror.  (He sprawls out on his back and admires his bits in the mirror.  Total weirdo.)  

Anyway, I was cleaning and picked the pillow up to vacuum under it and stuff started coming out.  Hair ties, paperclips, my IPOD (which I'd been about to replace after tearing the house apart without finding it), bits of the kid's costume jewelry, rubber bands and legs.  Yes, legs from I think spiders and other bugs.  Legs of all sizes and um, furriness.  He hasn't come near me since I cleaned out his stash of treasures.  Since he isn't food motivated I can't really suck up to him except wait him out.  I am still so grossed out even after disinfecting the things as best I could.  Now the big question, I haven't any bugs, no bodies in the house.  Where did they go???


----------



## cats n bags

gazoo said:


> This week we found Hagar's secret stash and serial killer trophy location.  It's inside his bed which is a high end huge pillow that my sister gave me for our couch, and which he promptly removed from the couch and dragged to a corner under a large mirror.  (He sprawls out on his back and admires his bits in the mirror.  Total weirdo.)
> 
> Anyway, I was cleaning and picked the pillow up to vacuum under it and stuff started coming out.  Hair ties, paperclips, my IPOD (which I'd been about to replace after tearing the house apart without finding it), bits of the kid's costume jewelry, rubber bands and legs.  Yes, legs from I think spiders and other bugs.  Legs of all sizes and um, furriness.  He hasn't come near me since I cleaned out his stash of treasures.  Since he isn't food motivated I can't really suck up to him except wait him out.  I am still so grossed out even after disinfecting the things as best I could.  Now the big question, I haven't any bugs, no bodies in the house.  Where did they go???



We've had cats in the past that were prolific bug-hunters.  They liked crickets, grasshoppers, and spiders.  They always left the legs and ate the juicy parts.  I had heard that cats don't eat the legs because they make them sick. 

We did have one cat that had his hip ball removed after an injury.  Ajax would always pull the jumpers of his bugs so that he could play with the bugs and they couldn't get away from him.


----------



## buzzytoes

gazoo said:


> This week we found Hagar's secret stash and serial killer trophy location.  It's inside his bed which is a high end huge pillow that my sister gave me for our couch, and which he promptly removed from the couch and dragged to a corner under a large mirror.  (He sprawls out on his back and admires his bits in the mirror.  Total weirdo.)
> 
> Anyway, I was cleaning and picked the pillow up to vacuum under it and stuff started coming out.  Hair ties, paperclips, my IPOD (which I'd been about to replace after tearing the house apart without finding it), bits of the kid's costume jewelry, rubber bands and legs.  Yes, legs from I think spiders and other bugs.  Legs of all sizes and um, furriness.  He hasn't come near me since I cleaned out his stash of treasures.  Since he isn't food motivated I can't really suck up to him except wait him out.  I am still so grossed out even after disinfecting the things as best I could.  Now the big question,* I haven't any bugs, no bodies in the house.  Where did they go???*



Well that's the most delicious part don't you know? The legs are too crunchy.


----------



## stylemechanel

hello my very dear friend, how are you feeling today? I hope a little better. I sent you a PM (no need to respond until you are feeling better) but I know from this thread that you are a popular one as are your furbabies - I think they are now famous in all their glory and different personalities.

I thought it was Doris who stole my heart - she is who she is and lives her own way and you love her for it. But Wills is coming up a fast second. When I read that he ripped up the Vogue magazine I though yeah for you Wills as sometimes that magazine is just so off base. And if for some reason it was because they said diamond rings are "uncool" well......really need I say more....totally ridiculous and obscene. I like to cover my furbaby is collars that have "big diamonds" 

So my friend, your surgery date is coming up and we will all be sending you prayers and good thoughts. Use your pain meds!!!!!

I am thinking of you, as always.....


----------



## gazoo

Clever, I hope you're doing ok as your surgery approaches.  Thinking of you and your babies.


----------



## clevercat

And I'm back after another few days in hospital, hooked up to drip and pain meds. Really, this is getting tedious. More prayers, please - as I'm told I'll now need an MRI before they will operate. And the wait list for the MRI is longer than the wait list for surgery. At this stage, I am not holding my breath that I will actually have the surgery on 22nd...
At least this time - and perhaps because I was gone for a longer time - the residents of BBT gave me a rapturous welcome home. Apparently now immune to vet stink (or maybe just relieved to see the regular dispenser of gushy food, rather than LCS who is more disciplined than me and mainly feeds them kibble) William bit me, the Bean sisters tried to trip me up, Gerbil head-booped me, Foster Grant did a celebratory pee on the bed, Simon yelled about being Abandoned and Neglected...
Anyway. I'm home and have finally been given a painkiller that sounds effective. Tramadol, in case anyone has experience with it...

Gazoo - reading about Hagar's secret stash has made me vow never again to blindly stick my hand into William's Secret Lair in search of my glasses or the TV remote. Yuck. No wonder Hagar isn't food-motivated, insects are full of protein 
vinbenphon - beautiful new Chanel. On another note, I see you have a WOC? I am debating one of these...do you have a reveal somewhere? Pros and cons (definitely OT, I know!)?
Stylemechanel - thank you, my lovely friend {{{hugs}}} for all the good thoughts. I am hoping it wasn't British Vogue, making the ill-advised comment about diamonds. Not that it would matter to Wills - he's been on a roll with the paper-shredding recently.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> William bit me, the Bean sisters tried to trip me up, Gerbil head-booped me, Foster Grant did a celebratory pee on the bed, Simon yelled about being Abandoned and Neglected...
> Anyway. I'm home and have finally been given a painkiller that sounds effective. Tramadol, in case anyone has experience with it...
> 
> vinbenphon - beautiful new Chanel. On another note, I see you have a WOC? I am debating one of these...do you have a reveal somewhere? Pros and cons (definitely OT, I know!)?



I can't stop laughing at the kitteh's welcome home antics. But I do hope those new pain meds make a difference. I guess we will see, if your posts become incoherent ramblings we know they are working just fine - 

I do have a reveal for my Woc here - http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/come-with-me-to-chanel-boutique-reveal-861699.html
Its a little tag along shopping experience, so might be good to take your mind off things at the moment.

Also here is a few pics of what I fit into the Woc - http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/woc-aka-wallet-on-chain-must-have-544978-618.html#post26629778

I love it - easy to use as a short shoulder bag (doubling up the chain) and I have used it as a longer shoulder bag (having chain doubled but one pulled longer). I will be using it as a clutch/wristlet when I go on holiday soon, by tripling up the chain and creating a short handle. 

I don't mind not carrying much with me, as long as I have lip balm/gloss and compact, and keys I'm good.

My only annoyance with it is I have to use both hands to close it as I'm not co-ordinated enough to press it shut with one hand. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> This week we found Hagar's secret stash and serial killer trophy location.  It's inside his bed which is a high end huge pillow that my sister gave me for our couch, and which he promptly removed from the couch and dragged to a corner under a large mirror.  (He sprawls out on his back and admires his bits in the mirror.  Total weirdo.)
> 
> Anyway, I was cleaning and picked the pillow up to vacuum under it and stuff started coming out.  Hair ties, paperclips, my IPOD (which I'd been about to replace after tearing the house apart without finding it), bits of the kid's costume jewelry, rubber bands and legs.  Yes, legs from I think spiders and other bugs.  Legs of all sizes and um, furriness.  He hasn't come near me since I cleaned out his stash of treasures.  Since he isn't food motivated I can't really suck up to him except wait him out.  I am still so grossed out even after disinfecting the things as best I could.  Now the big question, I haven't any bugs, no bodies in the house.  Where did they go???



LOL ewwww legs!? I hate to tell you but pretty sure Hagar ATE the bodies!! and probably gave you a kiss afterwards


----------



## buzzytoes

So sorry to hear you were back in the hospital. I do hope they get you on the fast track to take care of this problem!


----------



## boxermom

So glad you are home, clever, but I hate hearing that the long waits for care may delay you finally getting healthy.

Obviously they were all deliriously happy to see you again! They missed their person terribly.

Several years ago I took Tramadol for pain and it was effective for me, but my pain level was surely not as bad as yours. I like that it's not an opiate like Vicodin or Oxycontin.


----------



## clevercat

It's lovely to be home. Norton T Wonder Cat is happily dribbling away in my lap, I have Phillip on one side of me, Georgie Porgie on the other...
And here is a rare Meezers at Rest shot 





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Cindi

Clever, I am so sad to hear you are feeling so poorly. I wish they would hurry up and get it together. It is not right to make people in pain wait and wait. I know your babies were overjoyed to have you home. Sending good, healing vibes your way


----------



## dusty paws

Clever, thinking of you.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> It's lovely to be home. Norton T Wonder Cat is happily dribbling away in my lap, I have Phillip on one side of me, Georgie Porgie on the other...
> And here is a rare Meezers at Rest shot
> 
> View attachment 2708884
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



What a transformation!  Look how relaxed these little studs are.  You should be very proud Clever.  Boys and girls, please give your mama some rest and lots of cuddles.


----------



## clevercat

Norton T Wonder Cat takes his 'making Mum feel better by shadowing her all day' duties very seriously indeed...







How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## buzzytoes

Simon are you trying to put your brother in a head lock??


----------



## boxermom

Norton knows when mama needs looking after. Cats and dogs are very intuitive.

Every day, sending good thoughts your way, clever.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Norton T Wonder Cat takes his 'making Mum feel better by shadowing her all day' duties very seriously indeed...
> 
> View attachment 2709736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



At least you got yer "cat scan" done.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> It's lovely to be home. Norton T Wonder Cat is happily dribbling away in my lap, I have Phillip on one side of me, Georgie Porgie on the other...
> And here is a rare Meezers at Rest shot
> 
> View attachment 2708884
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein


this is my favorite picture of the Meezers! it should be framed, they look so happy and at peace 

feel better soon Clever!


----------



## clevercat

This is something I can't believe I'm writing. Simon is at the vet, on oxygen and we really don't know if he'll make it...it came from nowhere and I am in total shock. Please pray for him.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> This is something I can't believe I'm writing. Simon is at the vet, on oxygen and we really don't know if he'll make it...it came from nowhere and I am in total shock. Please pray for him.



Did he throw a clot?  I'll be keeping him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> This is something I can't believe I'm writing. Simon is at the vet, on oxygen and we really don't know if he'll make it...it came from nowhere and I am in total shock. Please pray for him.




What!!!?, oh no!!!!  Praying hard!  Poor Simon.


----------



## clevercat

So scared...
Thank God this didn't happen when I was in hospital.
It was all so quick. I noticed he was laying on the floor, rather than draped over Foster. A couple of minutes later, I realised his breathing was quite rapid. A few minutes later, we were racing to LV as Simon was panting and open mouth breathing...
He has fluid around his lungs and heart (reminding me of the worst day of my life, with Solomon) and LV has told me to prepare myself for the worst. She'll x-Ray this evening and depending on what is found (very worried it's a tumour), she'll drain the fluid. 
I'm already looking at a £500 vet bill. Not to mention how poor Foster is going to react. He is currently in a drawer under the bed. These days he only retreats there if he is sad or scared. Poor little guy, he relies on Simon so much... 
I walked back home from the vet. Through the Abbey, through the park - it's such a beautiful sunny afternoon and all of this seems so surreal - that things can change in seconds. I would go through all the pain I was in last week - I'd go through it again if I could make Simon better...


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> So scared...
> 
> Thank God this didn't happen when I was in hospital.
> 
> It was all so quick. I noticed he was laying on the floor, rather than draped over Foster. A couple of minutes later, I realised his breathing was quite rapid. A few minutes later, we were racing to LV as Simon was panting and open mouth breathing...
> 
> He has fluid around his lungs and heart (reminding me of the worst day of my life, with Solomon) and LV has told me to prepare myself for the worst. She'll x-Ray this evening and depending on what is found (very worried it's a tumour), she'll drain the fluid.
> 
> I'm already looking at a £500 vet bill. Not to mention how poor Foster is going to react. He is currently in a drawer under the bed. These days he only retreats there if he is sad or scared. Poor little guy, he relies on Simon so much...
> 
> I walked back home from the vet. Through the Abbey, through the park - it's such a beautiful sunny afternoon and all of this seems so surreal - that things can change in seconds. I would go through all the pain I was in last week - I'd go through it again if I could make Simon better...




I don't know what to say except this just stinks. 
Poor Foster, he must be so scared and upset wondering where his brother is. 
This is certainly the last thing you need to be worried about right now. 

Praying hard for Simon and Foster and you. (Hugs)


----------



## Cindi

Poor Simon. Sending healing thoughts his way.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> This is something I can't believe I'm writing. Simon is at the vet, on oxygen and we really don't know if he'll make it...it came from nowhere and I am in total shock. Please pray for him.



:cry:


----------



## clevercat

LV called. It's not fluid, it's lumps. Either cancer or a deep bacterial infection. Simon has had a powerful antibiotic steroid shot this evening. If it's an infection, there will be a marked improvement tomorrow. If not, I will have to let him go. I am going off now to cry and cry.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> LV called. It's not fluid, it's lumps. Either cancer or a deep bacterial infection. Simon has had a powerful antibiotic steroid shot this evening. If it's an infection, there will be a marked improvement tomorrow. If not, I will have to let him go. I am going off now to cry and cry.




Oh Clever, I'm so sorry. I'm praying for an infection. Please oh please let it be an infection.


----------



## cats n bags

Praying for the ABX to work their magic on Simon, and sending healing thoughts for all of you.


----------



## boxermom

I'm so sorry..........none of this is fair. Saying prayers for Simon and you too, clever.


----------



## Cindi

Praying for an infection. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> LV called. It's not fluid, it's lumps. Either cancer or a deep bacterial infection. Simon has had a powerful antibiotic steroid shot this evening. If it's an infection, there will be a marked improvement tomorrow. If not, I will have to let him go. I am going off now to cry and cry.



Oh my friend, my heart is heavier than I tought it could be. I can hear the worry and pain in your words. I am praying and crossing fingers, toes, and - yes - if possible my eyes .

Hoping Simon feels so much better......

many many hugs my friend, many hugs and prayers 
stylemechanel


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh dear Simon please get better. Foster isn't nearly ready for you to leave and neither are the rest of us. You are having such a good life now after having endured so much, you need to have much more time in this new life. Please, please, please get better.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> LV called. It's not fluid, it's lumps. Either cancer or a deep bacterial infection. Simon has had a powerful antibiotic steroid shot this evening. If it's an infection, there will be a marked improvement tomorrow. If not, I will have to let him go. I am going off now to cry and cry.


Oh no Clever&#8230; I'm so sorry to hear about Simon.. You and he are in my thoughts today.


----------



## stylemechanel

OK, my friend, I realize we are 8 hours apart and I have been checking in hourly to see any updates. Please let us know as soon as you are able. We are all thinking of you and Simon and Foster.

I hope you were able to get a little bit of rest and not aggravate your own condition. 

many hugs.......


----------



## clevercat

stylemechanel said:


> OK, my friend, I realize we are 8 hours apart and I have been checking in hourly to see any updates. Please let us know as soon as you are able. We are all thinking of you and Simon and Foster.
> 
> I hope you were able to get a little bit of rest and not aggravate your own condition.
> 
> many hugs.......



Thank you, stylemechanel - it's nearly 8AM here. I should get an update between 8.30-9.30. I am thinking all kinds of things, as you can imagine. One of them being, if I have to let Simon go, do I bring him home and have Foster with him as LV sends him to the Bridge? Or is that going to freak Foster out rather than provide a sense of comfort...I'm worried that he doesn't know where his brother has gone...
Poor little guy, he slept next to me last night and every so often, patrolled the room looking for Simon. The sad little 'waah' he cried each time he came back to bed was heartbreaking....


----------



## clevercat

Bad news. It's cancer/multiple tumours. Nothing I can do will buy him any more time - at least nothing that would give him any quality of life. LV offered to keep him at the surgery all day and bring him home tonight but his breathing is getting worse and I can't bear to prolong his suffering.
I'm going over at 10.30 this morning to send Simon to the Bridge.
I just can't believe how things have changed since I posted that photo a couple of nights ago...


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Bad news. It's cancer/multiple tumours. Nothing I can do will buy him any more time - at least nothing that would give him any quality of life. LV offered to keep him at the surgery all day and bring him home tonight but his breathing is getting worse and I can't bear to prolong his suffering.
> 
> I'm going over at 10.30 this morning to send Simon to the Bridge.
> 
> I just can't believe how things have changed since I posted that photo a couple of nights ago...




I'm so, so sorry Clever.  Thinking of you all. ((Hugs))


----------



## poopsie

Oh s#!t. I am so sorry.  Poor little man..........how fortunate that he has you as his person at this time. 
I know this sounds odd, but when one of my kitties dies I leave them out for all the others to see. Whether or not it actually helps I don't know, but I think that it does. 
Sending much love


----------



## cats n bags




----------



## Cindi

Oh Clever, I'm so sorry.  :cry:


----------



## Candice0985

oh no...Clever I am so sorry, the only thing we can be grateful for in this situation is Simon had a great few years with you in a home where he is well loved by you and all of the kitties.

there's nothing we can say to make this situation better, it's absolutely heartbreaking  go peacefully Simon and know you are loved by your family and TPF aunties  :cry:


----------



## boxermom

along with others here, I'm so sorry. Losing him is terrible but I'm glad he didn't suffer long. Plus he had the most loving home ever with you--most animals aren't so lucky.  Gentle hugs for you, Foster, and the rest of BBT.


----------



## clevercat

Simon has gone. I was completely shocked at his deterioration overnight - there is no way I could've left things as they were and let him go at home - my poor boy. He was struggling to breathe, crying - I think there was a flash or two of recognition, he sat up and head-bumped me, but that was it...he didn't know who I am, didn't know where he was. Heartbreaking. In the end he went quickly and so, so peacefully. I was with him - of course - right through it.
IDK what will happen with Foster. LV said to watch for a rapid deterioration with him, too - the fact they're siblings means they could develop the same issues - I am mainly worried Fozzie will just give up and die of a broken heart.
Today just stinks. On top of everything else, I heard I should expect my surgery to be postponed. I've had enough today - just want to hide somewhere quiet and dark , and cry a lot.


----------



## boxermom

I hope Foster will be ok, though he will grieve. You're right--all of this just sucks. Sending prayers and hugs, clever.

Your description reminds me of when we lost Sam. I don't ever want to go through anything like that again. People who love their animals understand how you feel.


----------



## poopsie

boxermom said:


> I hope Foster will be ok, though he will grieve. You're right--all of this just sucks. Sending prayers and hugs, clever.
> 
> Your description reminds me of when we lost Sam. I don't ever want to go through anything like that again.* People who love their animals understand how you feel.*




Exactly. 
I am so sorry for all the s#!t that life is throwing your way. If hiding away and having a cry is what it takes then so be it. I tend to pace and yell..............a lot. 
Poor Fozzie.........please give him some extra cuddles from his tPF aunties.
 And many many hugs to you.


----------



## stylemechanel

Clevercat, I am so very sorry and so heartbroken for you, Foster and all the others. There aren't adequate words to give - I will be thinking about you all day and sending many hugs and wishing we lived closer.

Simon was so lucky to have found you and his new home. You gave him something he desperately needed and he loved you for it.

Again, many many hugs my sister across the pond


----------



## dusty paws

oh clever my friend. I am thinking of you.

serious - tell me when (with some notice), and i'll be on an airplane.


----------



## jenny70

Sending gentle hugs your way Clever. 
When is enough, enough?

I remember a picture you posted a while back of Simon and Foster with Missy and Olivia all snuggled together. I hope they take him under their "paws" and give him the love and support he used to get from Simon. 

Thinking of you.


----------



## buzzytoes

I don't have any words. Life is kicking me right in the heart at the moment so I understand wanting to hide away and cry. I am sorry for Simon obviously, but sorry for Foster as well. It's so hard when you can not physically make them understand that their partner is gone. I hope the others will take him in and help him with the loss. Lots and lots of hugs being sent to you.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> I don't have any words. Life is kicking me right in the heart at the moment so I understand wanting to hide away and cry. I am sorry for Simon obviously, but sorry for Foster as well. It's so hard when you can not physically make them understand that their partner is gone. I hope the others will take him in and help him with the loss. Lots and lots of hugs being sent to you.



Big hugs, buzzy. Saw your thread. Keeping you and your sister in my prayers.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you for all the good thoughts and prayers...they really mean a lot. Foster is ok, I think - I wonder if he understands though - I am worried at some point it'll click that Simon has really gone and he is going to grieve so much...
Last night, he was pacing up and down,looking at the door, looking at me...I just feel so bad for him. 
On a positive note, Angel and Gerbil (of course) have moved into the bedroom and although they are nowhere near him (although I noticed Gerbs is getting a centimetre or two closer each day), at least Fozzie isn't alone. He is still purry and very vocal with me - and he is eating, which I'm taking as a good sign. All I can do is my best for him. I'm even taking the laptop into the bedroom this morning and working next to him...
Anyway. I wanted to stop by with a vent and see if I'm overreacting to this...
I have a neighbour who is animal-crazy. She's become quite a good friend over the past year. This morning I told her about Simon passing and her first thought was that I should have Foster killed!!!! I refuse to say 'put to sleep' or 'euthanised', this would be killing a healthy cat. Her reasoning behind this - that Si was Foster's only reason to live and that it's unfair to make him carry on. I am beyond words, so livid, I just shut the door on her and said it wasn't an option. Seriously. As if this wasn't bad enough...


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> oh clever my friend. I am thinking of you.
> 
> serious - tell me when (with some notice), and i'll be on an airplane.



dusty - thank you. And a huge, huge {{hug}} for thinking about me.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Thank you for all the good thoughts and prayers...they really mean a lot. Foster is ok, I think - I wonder if he understands though - I am worried at some point it'll click that Simon has really gone and he is going to grieve so much...
> Last night, he was pacing up and down,looking at the door, looking at me...I just feel so bad for him.
> On a positive note, Angel and Gerbil (of course) have moved into the bedroom and although they are nowhere near him (although I noticed Gerbs is getting a centimetre or two closer each day), at least Fozzie isn't alone. He is still purry and very vocal with me - and he is eating, which I'm taking as a good sign. All I can do is my best for him. I'm even taking the laptop into the bedroom this morning and working next to him...
> Anyway. I wanted to stop by with a vent and see if I'm overreacting to this...
> I have a neighbour who is animal-crazy. She's become quite a good friend over the past year. This morning I told her about Simon passing and her first thought was that I should have Foster killed!!!! I refuse to say 'put to sleep' or 'euthanised', this would be killing a healthy cat. Her reasoning behind this - that Si was Foster's only reason to live and that it's unfair to make him carry on. I am beyond words, so livid, I just shut the door on her and said it wasn't an option. Seriously. As if this wasn't bad enough...



So sorry Clever, words cannot convey how saddened I am...:rain:

But that woman is insane!!!!! What a terrible thing to say to someone who is in a state of morning


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Thank you for all the good thoughts and prayers...they really mean a lot. Foster is ok, I think - I wonder if he understands though - I am worried at some point it'll click that Simon has really gone and he is going to grieve so much...
> 
> Last night, he was pacing up and down,looking at the door, looking at me...I just feel so bad for him.
> 
> On a positive note, Angel and Gerbil (of course) have moved into the bedroom and although they are nowhere near him (although I noticed Gerbs is getting a centimetre or two closer each day), at least Fozzie isn't alone. He is still purry and very vocal with me - and he is eating, which I'm taking as a good sign. All I can do is my best for him. I'm even taking the laptop into the bedroom this morning and working next to him...
> 
> Anyway. I wanted to stop by with a vent and see if I'm overreacting to this...
> 
> I have a neighbour who is animal-crazy. She's become quite a good friend over the past year. This morning I told her about Simon passing and her first thought was that I should have Foster killed!!!! I refuse to say 'put to sleep' or 'euthanised', this would be killing a healthy cat. Her reasoning behind this - that Si was Foster's only reason to live and that it's unfair to make him carry on. I am beyond words, so livid, I just shut the door on her and said it wasn't an option. Seriously. As if this wasn't bad enough...




Uh, that's just nuts!  Especially for someone who claims to be animal crazy!  I don't blame you one bit for being upset. 

That should have been something she kept to herself!


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Big hugs, buzzy. Saw your thread. Keeping you and your sister in my prayers.




Thanks 

I don't even know what kind of crack your neighbor is smoking to suggest that! I could understand if Foster stopped eating and his health declined but jeez it's only been a day! That is crazy!


----------



## Cindi

That is some friend, Clever. I can't imagine what would make her think that was an appropriate thing to say to you or even think to suggest it at all. Foster is going to be sad and he is going to grieve but he is going to be ok. With your wonderful pack I'm sure they will try to bring him in closer. Pretty soon Gerbil will be bathing him and Angel will be his playmate and nap buddy. He will be ok. I'm sorry your neighbor is such as insensitive ***.  ((((HUGS))))


----------



## cats n bags

I'm sorry the neighbor's comments upset you.  It is so easy to say or do something horribly wrong when you are trying so hard to do something to comfort someone else.  Cats are so much better at helping people than we are--they can just sit quietly and purr with us.

I am hoping that the bond between the brothers will have Simon asking Foster to stay behind, get brave, and take care of the nice lady that took good care of them.  It sounds like your little fur family has been trying to comfort you and each other.  Foster may really blossom into his own self with Simon's help from the other side of the bridge.


----------



## gazoo

Oh Clever, I am sorry about Simon.  (And your thoughtless friend too!  WTH is wrong with people?)  

Foster will grieve and deserves what you are giving him, a loving home and the space to feel what he needs to feel.  I am so very sorry for everything you are going through.


----------



## boxermom

She's just plain crazy to suggest something like that. I hate the thought of her having animals in her care.  Honestly, that's the last thing you need to hear while you're going through all of this.

Hugs for all of you, clever.


----------



## sally.m

Wow, who needs enemies when you have a 'friend' like that. 

I was once in a similar situation. We had to have our 23 year old horse put to sleep due to colic and my friend says to me' why dont you have Able put down and the same time, you know you cant keep him on his own'.  I couldnt believe she said it. She did later apologise but she obviously  meant it. 

Take your time to greive, do what you need to do and enjoy time with your other precious babies, Big hugs xx


----------



## chessmont

Clever I have not been following this thread, just saw it  -- I am so sorry for your heartbreak


----------



## chessmont

Buzzytoes I have not followed what is going on with you but I am thinking of you if you are having difficult times.

Sorry I am not up on things.


----------



## clevercat

Life carries on as normal at BBT, despite the grief...
Yesterday, playing with water again, William slipped and fell into the washing up bowl. I fished him out immediately of course, but he was furious with me and let me know it by sinking his teef in - right where I'd had bloods drawn from an artery in my wrist last week...hard to say which experience was the most painful.
Later, Olivia showed a rare flash of her imperious side, marching into the bedroom as I was talking to Foster - and, as I wasn't paying her sufficient attention - she strode up the bed, gave poor Fozzie a right hook that made him squeak, turned, gave me a look of total distain, and marched right out again, ears slicked back in outrage. I still don't know what that was about...
Gerbil has now advanced as far as the edge of Foster's pillow - he is amazing. Such a sensitive little man. Not sure how long it'll take him to get any closer, but he seems determined to provide comfort...
Thank you all for the continuing good thoughts...we certainly need them.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh William you silly kitteh&#8230;. horse play leads to sick bay   be gentle with your human.
Olivia sounds so similar to Vincent when the other cats are having attention time, such strong personalities  Little Gerbil, what a sweety trying to give Foster some comfort. I hope Foster will let him into his heart&#8230; and closer to his pillow.

Please take care of yourself Clever


----------



## clevercat

Flea treatment day and Clawed does.not.want.

Bwahahaha noes ones can find me up here...
Ai are completely inbisibles up here.





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Flea treatment day and Clawed does.not.want.
> 
> Bwahahaha noes ones can find me up here...
> Ai are completely inbisibles up here.
> 
> View attachment 2713233
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




Lol, what in the world!?!?
Too funny!!!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Flea treatment day and Clawed does.not.want.
> 
> Bwahahaha noes ones can find me up here...
> Ai are completely inbisibles up here.
> 
> View attachment 2713233
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



This picture made my bleary morning better.  So cute and industrious!


----------



## vinbenphon1

tickle, tickle, tickle, tickle, tickle, tickle, tickle, tickle, tickle, tickle,


----------



## Cindi

Those bitty feet made my morning.


----------



## boxermom

Such cute toes. No one will ever find you there, Clawed!


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> Flea treatment day and Clawed does.not.want.
> 
> Bwahahaha noes ones can find me up here...
> Ai are completely inbisibles up here.
> 
> View attachment 2713233
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




That is one of the funniest pictures!!! His paws are so cute!!! Thanks for the smile and laugh Clevercat. I hope your day is a little better today. Give Foster and extra hug for me.


----------



## clevercat

It's very early days, I know, but so far Foster seems to be doing ok. I am spending more time with him, not fussing over him, but I'm nearby if he needs someone to "waaaahhh" at.
Strangely enough, it is Willow who is taking a Great Interest in him. Several times I  have seen them head-booping each other. Foster is a small Siamese and Willow, although there is not an ounce of fat on her - is nearly 6KG - similar in size to Simon. None of the kittins (aside from William) are great snoodlers but it's nice Foster has at least someone to give him some feline attention until Gerbil finally makes it up onto the pillow...


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> It's very early days, I know, but so far Foster seems to be doing ok. I am spending more time with him, not fussing over him, but I'm nearby if he needs someone to "waaaahhh" at.
> Strangely enough, it is Willow who is taking a Great Interest in him. Several times I  have seen them head-booping each other. Foster is a small Siamese and Willow, although there is not an ounce of fat on her - is nearly 6KG - similar in size to Simon. None of the kittins (aside from William) are great snoodlers but it's nice Foster has at least someone to give him some feline attention until Gerbil finally makes it up onto the pillow...



Yay for Willow! I love hearing about the relationships your cats have. And I'm happy that Foster seems to be doing well. Gerbil sounds like a funny guy.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Yay for Willow! I love hearing about the relationships your cats have. And I'm happy that Foster seems to be doing well. Gerbil sounds like a funny guy.



It's really strange, but they seem to be taking turns to watch over Foster. Maybe I'm imagining it. This morning, Olivia-Skye is asleep just a few inches away from him. Last night it was Jasmine and Clawed (admittedly, their cat sitting duties rapidly descended into a brawl - they are typical brother and sister lol, always getting on each other's last nerve...).
As for Foster, he isn't moving much from his pillow. He must know by now that Simon isn't hiding somewhere. My hearts for me, with Simon's death, but it breaks far more for Foster...


----------



## clevercat

Monday peekchures from BBT
Jasmine loves her security blanket and drags it everywhere...



Georgie's Monday face






I just CANNOT get a good photo of Fozzie



William gots a furry mouse toy that squeaks! 




How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## clevercat

Last one for now...just for Phil's Phabulous Phan Club...




How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## vinbenphon1

Love peekture time at BBT&#8230;


----------



## jenny70

vinbenphon1 said:


> love peekture time at bbt




+ 1!!


----------



## Cindi

Good morning babies!!!!  Hello Phillip you gorgeous boy. Love them all


----------



## boxermom

William looks like he's thinking *don't even THINK about taking it away from me!*

Love all the peekchures. Thanks for taking the time to take and post them for us, clever.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> William looks like he's thinking *don't even THINK about taking it away from me!*
> 
> Love all the peekchures. Thanks for taking the time to take and post them for us, clever.



If I had any control at all over these lunatics, William would be sitting on the Naughty Step at the moment, thinking deep and regretful thoughts about what he's just done. As it is, he is shrieking wildly with excitement and triumph and I am once again left to clean up the mess. Which in this case, consists of blood streaming from eight deep scratches on my calf after that little rat decided  to use me as a launch pad in order to gain speed over Clawed, who I'm given to understand was winning in the race to cross the room first.
My sacrifice was worth it, Wills beat him by a whisker...


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> If I had any control at all over these lunatics, William would be sitting on the Naughty Step at the moment, thinking deep and regretful thoughts about what he's just done. As it is, he is shrieking wildly with excitement and triumph and I am once again left to clean up the mess. Which in this case, consists of blood streaming from eight deep scratches on my calf after that little rat decided  to use me as a launch pad in order to gain speed over Clawed, who I'm given to understand was winning in the race to cross the room first.
> My sacrifice was worth it, Wills beat him by a whisker...



Oh my goodness! That little devil!


----------



## Cindi

You must have an infinite amount of patience. I don't heal quickly so I get more than a little angry when cats claw me for no reason. That results in instant nail clipping and time out.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> You must have an infinite amount of patience. I don't heal quickly so I get more than a little angry when cats claw me for no reason. That results in instant nail clipping and time out.



Lol at the thought of William on a time-out! As for claw clipping, I have to take him to LV. The screaming and hysterics (mine as well as his ) when I approach him with the kittin clippers in hand - well, life's too short!
On another note, I am beyond fed up this afternoon. I was told today that I've been removed from the wait list for surgery until they can fit me in for the MRI ( which could be weeks away), then I will have to chase them up myself to get back on the wait list. I have a total dread of ending up spending Christmas in hospital, and no further forward with my op.
Stupid NHS...I wanted to be better by Stinky Day


----------



## boxermom

I'm so sorry about the delays in everything. The health systems treat people like numbers, not human beings who are in pain or worse. My dh would sympathize with you. He's waiting for a hip replacement and his surgeon of choice says he's booked into November.


----------



## madamefifi

I've just been catching up on BBT and, oh, Clever, I am so sorry about Simon. When Fat Kitty died, FiFi used to wander around the house and cry and it broke my heart. It's hard enough to grieve, yourself, but to see your animal friends grieving is so sad, because they don't understand what's happened. Our horse, Sir Atticus, was so lonely when his pasture mate Blackhawk died, you could literally feel his sadness. And his joy when we brought home Lady Valentine was a sight to behold. I am glad some of the other kittehs are trying to comfort Foster--even if he isn't snoodling with them (yet) he knows they are there.


----------



## stylemechanel

Hello my treasured friend, I have tried to send a PM to you all day and apparently you are Miss Popularity - or maybe the mail is for Doris or Wills or Clawed?   Never the less your box is full. And as you know I love to keep in touch.


----------



## clevercat

stylemechanel said:


> Hello my treasured friend, I have tried to send a PM to you all day and apparently you are Miss Popularity - or maybe the mail is for Doris or Wills or Clawed?   Never the less your box is full. And as you know I love to keep in touch.



Cleared!


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I'm so sorry about the delays in everything. The health systems treat people like numbers, not human beings who are in pain or worse. My dh would sympathize with you. He's waiting for a hip replacement and his surgeon of choice says he's booked into November.



I feel for your DH, Boxermom - waiting feels endless. I really feel I'll be looking at next year now, before I get surgery. Of course I realise why I and so many others are removed from waiting lists for surgery as we wait for MRIs - it is so the NHS can say they are achieving the government set targets for wait lists of 18 weeks. 
Le sigh.
Meanwhile, I slept in a pretzel position last night as 11 cats decided to Comfort Foster all at once...
They are trying their best, although Foster remains unmoved.


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> I've just been catching up on BBT and, oh, Clever, I am so sorry about Simon. When Fat Kitty died, FiFi used to wander around the house and cry and it broke my heart. It's hard enough to grieve, yourself, but to see your animal friends grieving is so sad, because they don't understand what's happened. Our horse, Sir Atticus, was so lonely when his pasture mate Blackhawk died, you could literally feel his sadness. And his joy when we brought home Lady Valentine was a sight to behold. I am glad some of the other kittehs are trying to comfort Foster--even if he isn't snoodling with them (yet) he knows they are there.



It's heartbreaking, isn't it. Foster has been crying this morning and each time I hear that sad little 'waaahhh' my heart tears a bit more...


----------



## clevercat

It's so rare to get a photo of Eamonn T Kittin that is even halfway decent...
He is a little cutie in this one 





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## boxermom

Hugs and scritches for Foster. Poor little lost boy. The others will do their best to comfort him.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> It's so rare to get a photo of Eamonn T Kittin that is even halfway decent...
> He is a little cutie in this one
> 
> View attachment 2716371
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




Aww, so cute!  He's sticking out his tongue!


----------



## madamefifi

clevercat said:


> It's so rare to get a photo of Eamonn T Kittin that is even halfway decent...
> He is a little cutie in this one
> 
> View attachment 2716371
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




Love this face!


----------



## clevercat

Poor Fozzie cried and cried last night. It was heartbreaking to hear. I'm at a bit of a loss really, thinking of ways to help him. It would be so much easier if he was a cat who was more confident...
We'll get there, I know. And I am not going to rush him. Poor little guy.


----------



## boxermom

Oh dear. That would break my heart too. Poor dear boy missing his pal.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Poor Fozzie cried and cried last night. It was heartbreaking to hear. I'm at a bit of a loss really, thinking of ways to help him. It would be so much easier if he was a cat who was more confident...
> We'll get there, I know. And I am not going to rush him. Poor little guy.




Oh that breaks my heart!  Poor Fozzie. He's in excellent hands though.  I know you and the BBT team will get him through this.


----------



## oggers86

CC I wonder if zylkene might help him and ease the stress? Sorry about Simon


----------



## clevercat

oggers86 said:


> CC I wonder if zylkene might help him and ease the stress? Sorry about Simon



Thank you, oggers - Foster hasn't had any luck with zylkene. When Simon first arrived, I think it helped him, but Fozzie is (and always has been, I think) beyond anything like that...
He had a much better night and has eaten his breakfast, thank goodness. And he still loves his cuddles. Baby steps. I'm about to order some valerian toys for him in the hope they'll relax him a little...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hang in there little Fozzie


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Hang in there little Fozzie



We have the most violent storm here this afternoon. I usually love weather like this but even I am a little unnerved by it. Foster has disappeared into the drawer under the bed until the bright lights and the noisy monsters have gone.
The kittins, on the other hand, are entranced and there is much yelling and jostling for space in the kitchen window where I understand the view of wheelie bins drifting down the road unaided is Most Exciting, Gramma!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> We have the most violent storm here this afternoon. I usually love weather like this but even I am a little unnerved by it. Foster has disappeared into the drawer under the bed until the bright lights and the noisy monsters have gone.
> The kittins, on the other hand, are entranced and there is much yelling and jostling for space in the kitchen window where I understand the view of wheelie bins drifting down the road unaided is Most Exciting, Gramma!



I take it you are hiding in the bolt-hole with Foster?

I hope the storm passes quickly and floating trash cans are the only bad things you have to worry about.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I take it you are hiding in the bolt-hole with Foster?
> 
> I hope the storm passes quickly and floating trash cans are the only bad things you have to worry about.



Ha. I was sitting on the floor, large decaf in one hand, bag of Foster's favourite treats (Cheese Dreamies nomnomnomnom) in the other, pushing snacks one by one through a gap and listening to himself chewing away on them 
The storm is over and Fozzie has emerged for dinner. He would like it known he wasn't one bit scared, he was just doing some chores in the drawer. Not hiding. Definitely not hiding.


----------



## poopsie

Lol


----------



## dusty paws

Would he like a stuffed animal, clever?


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> Would he like a stuffed animal, clever?



That's a good idea, dusty. I hadn't even thought about that. It just breaks my heart to see him all alone and tearful on his pillow - perhaps something soft and fuzzy would comfort him.


----------



## Candice0985

poor Fozzy, I hope he will be okay  i'm sure the cheesy dreamie treats help but I feel bad for him. I wish he would let the other kitties comfort him!


----------



## clevercat

Norton T Wonder Cat and Angel



D'Beaks gets cuter by the second...





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Norton T Wonder Cat and Angel
> View attachment 2719703
> 
> 
> D'Beaks gets cuter by the second...
> View attachment 2719705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein


Angel and Norton, so sweet! love how happy and calm she is now!

awww Hai Beaks! she is such a pretty girl


----------



## poopsie

Has Angel grown?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Has Angel grown?



Yes - a lot! She was barely more than a kitten herself when she arrived here. Now she is - I think - fully grown. She is really big! Not fat, just big. Much like her favourite child, Willow, who is going to hit the 6kg mark soon, I think.


----------



## boxermom

Beaker is so pretty!  Good food and lots of love have helped Angel grow. Thank goodness you found her.


----------



## clevercat

I am up early today, trying to comfort a sobbing Foster. Early mornings and late evenings seem to be the hardest times for him to cope...


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> I am up early today, trying to comfort a sobbing Foster. Early mornings and late evenings seem to be the hardest times for him to cope...



 Hi Clevercat, please give Foster an extra big hug and extra special treat for me. I wish I was there to give him a hug myself. You post made me so sad for him. I will send a PM soon, I promise. 

many hugs my friend


----------



## clevercat

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Clevercat, please give Foster an extra big hug and extra special treat for me. I wish I was there to give him a hug myself. You post made me so sad for him. I will send a PM soon, I promise.
> 
> many hugs my friend



 Thank you, stylemechanel. It is very stressful for both of us - painful to watch as he looks everywhere for his brother...
Yesterday I was looking at Siamese Rescues to see if there is an older Meezer in need of a home. I pretty quickly came to my senses, realising Fozzie wouldn't recognise another of his kind and I'd likely be adding to his stress levels. 
It's only been a week and two days, I know. He'll settle down, I know that too. I just wish I could reach him through his grief.


----------



## clevercat

This is George's 'I'm thrilled it's Caturday' face  








How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> This is George's 'I'm thrilled it's Caturday' face
> 
> View attachment 2720512
> 
> 
> View attachment 2720513
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> This is George's 'I'm thrilled it's Caturday' face
> 
> View attachment 2720512
> 
> 
> View attachment 2720513
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




This made my morning!  What a cute little face!


----------



## Cindi

Good morning gorgeous boy!

It's so hard when there is nothing you can do. Hopefully Foster will eventually take comfort in the other cats. I know they want to help him. You have such a wonderful group they won't let him stay sad for long.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Good morning gorgeous boy!
> 
> It's so hard when there is nothing you can do. Hopefully Foster will eventually take comfort in the other cats. I know they want to help him. You have such a wonderful group they won't let him stay sad for long.



I hope so, Cindi. I was just watching him as he was interacting with William, Clawed, Jasmine and Willow - there is a lot of head-booping going on (and in the case of William, quite a lot of hanging onto Fozzie's tail with his teef...) and a lot of purring.
Meanwhile, I treated myself to new bedding and new duvets (the kind that can be thrown into a domestic washing machine). All I can think now is, "please don't wet the bed, please don't wet the bed..." 
ETA - I mean Foster, not me lol. I have enough problems without adding incontinence to the mix...


----------



## Cindi

LOL! I do hope your bedding stays dry. There is nothing quite like some new bedding. It can change the whole feel of a room. It's something that makes me happy and I change mine every season. Not always new but I like to change up the colors. Hmmmmm. Maybe I need to go to the Ralph Lauren outlet. Summer will soon be over. 

It's good that they are actively including him. No one will ever replace his brother but I think he will develop a nice relationship with his other siblings.


----------



## boxermom

Your heartbreaking tale of Foster's grieving reminds me of all the dumb people who say animals have no feelings or personalities. Those of us who love them know they are distinctive and have deep feelings. I hope he can move through this sooner rather than later.

There is something about George's face--he makes me smile.


----------



## clevercat

William - before the daily nose-wipe and eye cleaning.





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> William - before the daily nose-wipe and eye cleaning.
> 
> View attachment 2721043
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




Hello handsome boy!!


----------



## boxermom

William has some major-league whiskers!!!


----------



## clevercat

More Georgie




and a little Missy 





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## boxermom

Perfect way to start a Sunday morning--pix of Georgie and Missy!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> More Georgie
> 
> View attachment 2721799
> 
> 
> and a little Missy
> 
> View attachment 2721801
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




Love those faces!


----------



## poopsie

:::::::::::swoon:::::::::


----------



## Cindi

Gorgeous babies


----------



## clevercat

A little more William 



The cutest thing - I was just with Foster, trying to mop up his tears. William popped in and gave him a baff!!! This has never happened before. Sadly it didn't last for long, as Bitey McBiterson decided it would be a good thing if he finished the bath with a sharp nip to Fozzie's rear end. *sigh*
Baby steps, baby steps.


How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## boxermom

Oh dear. William is trying to help, bless his little heart.


----------



## clevercat

A little something to brighten Stinky's Mum's Monday





Basil is not.in.teh.mood. for stinkin' pitchers...



And here's my little man, Foster. Isn't he a cutie?







How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## cats n bags

Murphy!!!!!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> A little something to brighten Stinky's Mum's Monday
> View attachment 2722658
> 
> View attachment 2722659
> 
> 
> Basil is not.in.teh.mood. for stinkin' pitchers...
> View attachment 2722660
> 
> 
> And here's my little man, Foster. Isn't he a cutie?
> 
> View attachment 2722661
> 
> View attachment 2722662
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




Look at those cute widdle faces!!


----------



## Cindi

Foster    I can just hear that Meezer meow. He is adorable. They are all adorable.


----------



## buzzytoes

Foster is bearing a striking resemblance to Bagheera from the Jungle Book!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Foster    I can just hear that Meezer meow. He is adorable. They are all adorable.



You would be hearing a lot of it if you were here tonight. Poor Foster has been crying for over an hour. Even Gerbil has lost patience and is in the kitchen, snoodled up with Basil. 
Poor little guy has only quietened down now I've given up doing anything else but sitting with him for the rest of the evening...


----------



## leasul2003

Poor Foster. I can imagine how heartbreaking it is to listen to him cry for his brother.


----------



## dusty paws

Hi Foster!!!


----------



## clevercat

Under the heading TMI: Willow is very definitely her mother's daughter. I have just done the AM litter clean up, followed by vacuuming and steam cleaning the floors. Fed everyone and about to take my coffee out to the porch when I noticed Angel, front feet in the tray and back feet outside it, whizzing merrily away onto the clean floor. Except it wasn't Angel, it was Willow. Great. Now there are three of them (Including Norton, who thinks outside the bocks when it comes to poopie time). 
In other news, it's a beautiful morning here and it's getting g cooler - yay, summer is nearly over!
Which means Stinky Day is not so far off....artyhat:artyhat:artyhat:


----------



## vinbenphon1

LOL&#8230; oh Willow&#8230;. Bennett squats like a china man on the litter stray - front legs out and back feet on the rim lol


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> LOL oh Willow. Bennett squats like a china man on the litter stray - front legs out and back feet on the rim lol



Ha! He sounds just like William. Coupled with the saintly expression he wears as he goes about his business (eyes gazing up to the Heavens, thinking angelic thoughts), you would think he really is an innocent little cherub, rather than a bad-tempered ankle biter. Good job Gramma loves him loads


----------



## clevercat

The geezers (well, two of them...)





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Under the heading
> In other news, it's a beautiful morning here and it's getting g cooler - yay, summer is nearly over!
> Which means Stinky Day is not so far off....artyhat:artyhat:artyhat:



I actually woke up this morning a little bit cold and buried under a small pile of kitties.  

Stinky Day is coming fer shur.


----------



## Cindi

Geezers are my favorite.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> The geezers (well, two of them...)
> 
> View attachment 2723755
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein





That is a fantastic photo!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> That is a fantastic photo!



The line-up originally included Basil, but the moment he saw the camera he exited, stage right


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> The geezers (well, two of them...)
> 
> View attachment 2723755
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



They look very dignified!


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> They look very dignified!



The Elder Statesmen of BBT


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> The geezers (well, two of them...)
> 
> View attachment 2723755
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




What handsome fellows!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Morning gentlemen


----------



## clevercat

What's with all the yarking this morning, I wonder.
Woken by a large belch in my ear and an even larger hairball deposited on the pillow next to me (Foster).
A little later, a backwards moonwalk and power-yark combo across the kitchen floor (Phil).
Finally (I hope), poor little Livvie sprayed the sofa and side table in her efforts to get rid of a furball.
My life is blessed lol.
Meanwhile - Angel and Willow...




How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## vinbenphon1

Ahahahahah moon walk


----------



## boxermom

What a wake-up call!

Willow is about as big as Angel now. Her tail is impressive.


----------



## clevercat

Jasmine is all growed up, too (although she'll always be a kittin to her Gramma)





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## poopsie

Those wheeeeeeeskers!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Jasmine is all growed up, too (although she'll always be a kittin to her Gramma)
> 
> View attachment 2724782
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




Pretty girl!  I love her name. It's so feminine!


----------



## clevercat

Missy has a cold!!! 
The last time she had one, she shared it with almost everyone else and nearly drove me insane. Luckily I have some antirobe on hand, and have started her on a seven day course. We could use some good thoughts, please, for a speedy recovery. Missy is NOT a good patient.


----------



## Cindi

UGH!  Sending non snotty thoughts her way. I hate when one gets it and they all get it.


----------



## cats n bags

_Poor Miss Bean!!! 

Don't be sharin' that booger snotz wif eberyone.  Stinky Day is comin' and we can't go ridin' to Auntie Poopsie's in my oringy 'bertible if yer blowin sneezles all ober.

Luv, Stinky _


----------



## clevercat

Teh antibiotic has given Missy teh munchies. Two bowls of feline junk food (Felix) and barely looking up from the bowl. It's so unlike her, as normally she will only eat RC Exigent...
*Ah gots to keep mah girlish figures, Mama.*


----------



## boxermom

Missy, I'm sending healing thoughts to you. Please don't make everyone else sick! Mama has more than enough to do.


----------



## vinbenphon1

uh oh, sounds like you need to make a quarantine post LOL.


----------



## poopsie

Ha! She probably caught the one I am just getting over


----------



## clevercat

So I spent yesterday under a cloud of pain and in a haze of painkillers. The cats took full advantage. Every so often, there was a scream of rage followed by a crash (the kittins). Foster was worried enough about me to prescribe his usual medicine...he peed all over the pillow, mattress and my new duvet.
As for Missy...I got out of bed for cat feeding and medicating time. Gave Missy her antibiotic, which she took like a good girl. Then turned around to see her giggling at me from the kitchen...apparently she had paid Olivia to take the tablet for her...
Finally, a small miracle and I wish I had taken a photo. Gerbil and Foster, side by side, on Fozzie's pillow. Both looking a bit embarrassed and they were definitely Not Talking to each other, but it was quite a big step for my little Siamese man.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Sorry to hear your having a rough day Clever..  

I don't envy you the task of cleaning up cat pee. I remember when Vincent used to wee on the bed (in protest to the human toilet training) argh wet foot prints everywhere&#8230; 

Sneaky wittle Misty madame&#8230; 

Good on you Gerbil


----------



## boxermom

I feel your pain, clever. And the pain doesn't stop when you have to care for the animals. I guess they pee on your bedding so you'll have their scent nearby? But what a mess to clean up.

Naughty Missy! We had a dog who would take her daily medicine for arthritis but I made the mistake of not watching long enough to see her swallow it. She was spitting them out and pushing them under the sofa. We found a whole collection when we did a really thorough cleaning.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I feel your pain, clever. And the pain doesn't stop when you have to care for the animals. I guess they pee on your bedding so you'll have their scent nearby? But what a mess to clean up.
> 
> Naughty Missy! We had a dog who would take her daily medicine for arthritis but I made the mistake of not watching long enough to see her swallow it. She was spitting them out and pushing them under the sofa. We found a whole collection when we did a really thorough cleaning.



Ugh, yes. I was so ill on Thursday night, I just couldn't move to clean it up (gross, I know...). Yesterday afternoon, I spent ages with high level disinfectant and Urine-Off and I can STILL catch wafts of it, leading me to believe that little stinker has done a puddle I've yet to discover. I feel so bad for him, poor Foster is so sensitive to things - and still grieving.
Your dog and tablet story made me laugh. Eamonn is one who will always take a tablet if it's wrapped in a treat...then there is a noise like, "ppttooie" and I'm scrabbling around looking for the pill on the floor...


----------



## clevercat

Sunday Snoodles with Basil and Gerbil




How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## boxermom

Aww, such handsome gentlemen!


----------



## clevercat

New Simon's Cat!
Reminding me very much of BBT when the kittens were quarantined in the bathroom.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ApN73TUVMEU


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> New Simon's Cat!
> 
> Reminding me very much of BBT when the kittens were quarantined in the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ApN73TUVMEU




Spot on!!  Too funny!


----------



## buzzytoes

Basil! Basil! Basil!


----------



## clevercat

I'm not sure this counts as a snoodle - perhaps it's a Starter Snoodle.
Foster, with Angel





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## clevercat

HAY! Look up there, Mammy! It's Foster!




Amen T Kittin is all growed up...


How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## poopsie

Hai Eamonn


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Basil! Basil! Basil!



How funny - I was just doing my Sybille Fawlty screech this morning. Angel peed outside the box, as usual, and Basil! Basil! Basil! sauntered over for a paddle in it...


----------



## boxermom

What a way to start the day^.  Looks like Foster is getting some comfort from the others. It must be so hard for him.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> I'm not sure this counts as a snoodle - perhaps it's a Starter Snoodle.
> Foster, with Angel
> 
> View attachment 2730065
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




Love!


----------



## clevercat

Murphy!!!





How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Murphy!!!
> 
> View attachment 2730352
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



smooches on Murphy's pink nose! :kiss:


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> smooches on Murphy's pink nose! :kiss:



Lol and scratchies on Aunty Candice's nose 
Mr Murphy is not teh kissin' kind...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Lol and scratchies on Aunty Candice's nose
> Mr Murphy is not teh kissin' kind...



awww too bad! Lady would sure love a Murphy kiss, she is definitely the kissy face type  too bad Murphy!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> awww too bad! Lady would sure love a Murphy kiss, she is definitely the kissy face type  too bad Murphy!
> View attachment 2730435



Squueeee! Does Lady allow belly scritchies and razzberries?


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Squueeee! Does Lady allow belly scritchies and razzberries?



Lady looooves belly rubs and razzleberries! she also loves kisses right on her nose and lips  she'll actually reach her little nose out and ask for kisses. i'll give her a smooch and she'll jump down and go about her day lol.

Tuck loves belly rubs but no kisses on his face. Lady tried to kiss tuck on the face and he gets to confused and just keeps turning his head away and finally jumps down to avoid the whole situation lol.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Murphy!!!
> 
> View attachment 2730352
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein




Oh my gosh!  That is beyond cute!!


----------



## poopsie

Maybe Murphy would make an exception for such a pretty girl


----------



## Jbb924

Candice0985 said:


> awww too bad! Lady would sure love a Murphy kiss, she is definitely the kissy face type  too bad Murphy!
> View attachment 2730435



Aww what a cutie!


----------



## Jbb924

clevercat said:


> Murphy!!!
> 
> View attachment 2730352
> 
> 
> 
> How you behave toward cats here below determines your status in Heaven.
> Robert A. Heinlein



Aww he's so adorable. I love coming to this thread it always warms my heart and makes me smile. So many cute kitties!


----------



## oggers86

I need some of your calming influence, Elsworth is being a menace to his poor sister who does not want to play even if hell froze over thank you very much. He needs his own friend which sadly can't happen so it is up to me to entertain him.


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie2 said:


> Maybe Murphy would make an exception for such a pretty girl


I like to think he would  he just doesn't want us gross humans kissin him and giving him goobers


----------



## Candice0985

Jbb924 said:


> Aww what a cutie!



thanks! Lady has a crush on the Murphy man


----------



## dusty paws

hello kitties!


----------



## clevercat

Jbb924 said:


> Aww he's so adorable. I love coming to this thread it always warms my heart and makes me smile. So many cute kitties!



Oh thank you! I think I've said this on another thread - but in case I haven't - I love your avatar!



oggers86 said:


> I need some of your calming influence, Elsworth is being a menace to his poor sister who does not want to play even if hell froze over thank you very much. He needs his own friend which sadly can't happen so it is up to me to entertain him.



Ellsworth is a true Meezer! You are going to have your hands full with that young man.
No much of a calming influence going on here today...having told the kittens off time and again for climbing up the curtains, last night I sat and listened to what I thought was particularly hard rain hitting the window. A moment later, I realised it was the sound of the curtains, the curtain pole and the fixture holding them up, as they came crashing down. The cats were all big-eyes and horrified and blaming each other. I am going to have to get a professional in to put an industrial strength rail up...



Candice0985 said:


> thanks! Lady has a crush on the Murphy man



Hmm. Don't let Stinky's Mum hear you!


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> hello kitties!



Hai Aunty Dusty! Dust-covered kittins, sitting in the wreckage of curtains and chunks of plaster - all waving at Aunty Dusty and looking innocent. *sigh*


----------



## Jbb924

Candice0985 said:


> thanks! Lady has a crush on the Murphy man



Aww they would make a perfect pair!


----------



## Jbb924

clevercat said:


> Oh thank you! I think I've said this on another thread - but in case I haven't - I love your avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> Ellsworth is a true Meezer! You are going to have your hands full with that young man.
> No much of a calming influence going on here today...having told the kittens off time and again for climbing up the curtains, last night I sat and listened to what I thought was particularly hard rain hitting the window. A moment later, I realised it was the sound of the curtains, the curtain pole and the fixture holding them up, as they came crashing down. The cats were all big-eyes and horrified and blaming each other. I am going to have to get a professional in to put an industrial strength rail up...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. Don't let Stinky's Mum hear you!



Thanks. I think I said this before too, but your avatar is simply the best!


----------



## clevercat

Jbb924 said:


> Thanks. I think I said this before too, but your avatar is simply the best!


Thank you - That would be Mr Murphy, just after I adopted him, looking all smug and I can has a forever home


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Oh thank you! I think I've said this on another thread - but in case I haven't - I love your avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> Ellsworth is a true Meezer! You are going to have your hands full with that young man.
> No much of a calming influence going on here today...having told the kittens off time and again for climbing up the curtains, last night I sat and listened to what I thought was particularly hard rain hitting the window. A moment later, I realised it was the sound of the curtains, the curtain pole and the fixture holding them up, as they came crashing down. The cats were all big-eyes and horrified and blaming each other. I am going to have to get a professional in to put an industrial strength rail up...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. Don't let Stinky's Mum hear you!


  those tittens sure are bad!!! I can see it now, they're all pointing to the one next to them saying "he did it, she did it...I swears its noes me" 

Lady doesn't mind fighting for the Murphs- she thinks he is so dreamy 

I woke up an hour before my alarm this morning to the sound of Lady hissing and growling in my living room at an intruder that was on my front patio, a very thin stray ginger kitty was looking for food at my front door this morning. I wish I could feed him but Lady gets soooo stressed out when outdoor cats come on her "territory" I might put some food out across the street or down the road to deter them from coming to my house. poor Lady after these encounters stays grumbling usually for a day or so after, and Tuck gets terrified of his growly sister!

cat drama


----------



## boxermom

Murphy does look very smug in the avatar photo.

Kittens climbing curtains--just a normal day at BBT. Goodness, that must be a mess to repair. Meanwhile they are pointing little paws at each other, I'll bet.


----------



## poopsie

Perhaps vertical blinds?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Perhaps vertical blinds?



Are they safe for monsters? Lol auto-correct thought I meant mobsters. I'm not so sure with this lot 
I need to do something - living in a goldfish bowl is far from ideal...


----------



## poopsie

If you get the vinyl ones there is nothing for those claws to latch onto. They are tacky as hell, but at least they offer privacy.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> If you get the vinyl ones there is nothing for those claws to latch onto. They are tacky as hell, but at least they offer privacy.



Where's that lolcat photo that gazoo posted a while back?
Peekchure of a cat amongst destruction with the words, "The reason I can't have nice things".
Every so often I'll buy one of those "Style at Home" magazines and I'll see something I like. Then I'll imagine the condition it will be in after twenty minutes at BBT...


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie2 said:


> If you get the vinyl ones there is nothing for those claws to latch onto. They are tacky as hell, but at least they offer privacy.



maybe wooden ones are a bit better? when I moved into my current house it came with vinyl ones and I replaced them with vertical bamboo blinds which look much better....and my cats cannot cling on to them like the old horizontal ones 

just a random UK site I pulled up
http://www.blindsuk.net/vertical/wood.html


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> those tittens sure are bad!!! I can see it now, they're all pointing to the one next to them saying "he did it, she did it...I swears its noes me"
> 
> Lady doesn't mind fighting for the Murphs- she thinks he is so dreamy
> 
> I woke up an hour before my alarm this morning to the sound of Lady hissing and growling in my living room at an intruder that was on my front patio, a very thin stray ginger kitty was looking for food at my front door this morning. I wish I could feed him but Lady gets soooo stressed out when outdoor cats come on her "territory" I might put some food out across the street or down the road to deter them from coming to my house. poor Lady after these encounters stays grumbling usually for a day or so after, and Tuck gets terrified of his growly sister!
> 
> cat drama





boxermom said:


> Murphy does look very smug in the avatar photo.
> 
> Kittens climbing curtains--just a normal day at BBT. Goodness, that must be a mess to repair. Meanwhile they are pointing little paws at each other, I'll bet.



Ha - yes, there is a lot of paw-pointing going on and in the words of Homer Simpson, "it's all somebody's fault" lol
Pretty sure things weren't helped by the combined 12kg weight of Angel (who should know better) and Willow, racing each other to the top yesterday morning.

Candice - I hope Lady will not throw the same tantrum she did the last time a stray wandered up, poor Tuck will be booking a one-way ticket to BBT!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> maybe wooden ones are a bit better? when I moved into my current house it came with vinyl ones and I replaced them with vertical bamboo blinds which look much better....and my cats cannot cling on to them like the old horizontal ones
> 
> just a random UK site I pulled up
> http://www.blindsuk.net/vertical/wood.html



Ooh thank you!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Ha - yes, there is a lot of paw-pointing going on and in the words of Homer Simpson, "it's all somebody's fault" lol
> Pretty sure things weren't helped by the combined 12kg weight of Angel (who should know better) and Willow, racing each other to the top yesterday morning.
> 
> Candice - I hope Lady will not throw the same tantrum she did the last time a stray wandered up, poor Tuck will be booking a one-way ticket to BBT!



poor guy, I found Tuck curled up in his wicker cubby eyes all wide hiding from his growly sister last night. she seems to be better at handling it now then the first time a cat wandered onto her territory, but obviously she's not happy about it! Tuck could care less, he wants to be best buds with everyone lol.

Angel was involved in all of this!? she's just as bad as her kittens! lol


----------



## cats n bags

I've been pretty busy trying to finish up a couple of knitting projects for Stinky Day, but need to jump in for a few comments...

To anyone with designs on Mr. Murphy...BACK OFF!!!!  :boxing:

For the window coverings, You might need some Category 5 Hurricane shutters to stand up to Team Bean.  

If you do end up looking at blinds, make sure there are no cords or chains exposed.  It is a problem for both children and critters if they get caught up in the cords.  If the inside frame on the windows is wood, you might be able to attach a closet hanging rod inside the frame and use a plain white fabric shower curtain liner for curtains on the street side.  You could have a nicer fabric curtain inside the room that would share the same rod.  I think the tab top curtains would work with a closet rod.


----------



## Candice0985

cats n bags said:


> I've been pretty busy trying to finish up a couple of knitting projects for Stinky Day, but need to jump in for a few comments...
> 
> To anyone with designs on Mr. Murphy...BACK OFF!!!!  :boxing:
> 
> For the window coverings, You might need some Category 5 Hurricane shutters to stand up to Team Bean.
> 
> If you do end up looking at blinds, make sure there are no cords or chains exposed.  It is a problem for both children and critters if they get caught up in the cords.  If the inside frame on the windows is wood, you might be able to attach a closet hanging rod inside the frame and use a plain white fabric shower curtain liner for curtains on the street side.  You could have a nicer fabric curtain inside the room that would share the same rod.  I think the tab top curtains would work with a closet rod.



Lady says back off toots, the Murphs is my Boifren


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I've been pretty busy trying to finish up a couple of knitting projects for Stinky Day, but need to jump in for a few comments...
> 
> To anyone with designs on Mr. Murphy...BACK OFF!!!!  :boxing:
> 
> For the window coverings, You might need some Category 5 Hurricane shutters to stand up to Team Bean.
> 
> If you do end up looking at blinds, make sure there are no cords or chains exposed.  It is a problem for both children and critters if they get caught up in the cords.  If the inside frame on the windows is wood, you might be able to attach a closet hanging rod inside the frame and use a plain white fabric shower curtain liner for curtains on the street side.  You could have a nicer fabric curtain inside the room that would share the same rod.  I think the tab top curtains would work with a closet rod.



Ha! I knew there would be strong disapproval of anyone moving in on your man lol.
I think, due to the set up of the window/door that I'll stick with curtains. I'll get someone out for an estimate and to tell me exactly what I need to buy. I already have curtains that I love (from the first time the cats tried out their demolition skills) so that will save some money.

On another note. Last night I dreamed I was back in hospital and BEAR was there! It was wonderful to see him, I don't really remember much of the dream, except Bear looked just the same and I was able to bury my face in his neck and breathe in essence of Bear. It was a really comforting dream, left me feeling my special man is still around...


----------



## jenny70

Candice0985 said:


> Lady says back off toots, the Murphs is my Boifren
> 
> View attachment 2732151




She's so pretty!  This is a great picture!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Ha! I knew there would be strong disapproval of anyone moving in on your man lol.
> I think, due to the set up of the window/door that I'll stick with curtains. I'll get someone out for an estimate and to tell me exactly what I need to buy. I already have curtains that I love (from the first time the cats tried out their demolition skills) so that will save some money.
> 
> On another note. Last night I dreamed I was back in hospital and BEAR was there! It was wonderful to see him, I don't really remember much of the dream, except Bear looked just the same and I was able to bury my face in his neck and breathe in essence of Bear. It was a really comforting dream, left me feeling my special man is still around...



What a lovely dream.    Well, the Bear part, not being back in hospital.


----------



## gazoo

We have curtains and blinds. The living room blinds have been chewed at one corner and we have about 6" missing on a couple of slats.  I think I'll wait until Hagar is older to replace as it would probably look the same, or worse in days.  Vertical blinds seem to be popular around me with people with many pets.  As long as the cords aren't too dangly.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Ha! I knew there would be strong disapproval of anyone moving in on your man lol.
> I think, due to the set up of the window/door that I'll stick with curtains. I'll get someone out for an estimate and to tell me exactly what I need to buy. I already have curtains that I love (from the first time the cats tried out their demolition skills) so that will save some money.
> 
> On another note. Last night I dreamed I was back in hospital and BEAR was there! It was wonderful to see him, I don't really remember much of the dream, except Bear looked just the same and I was able to bury my face in his neck and breathe in essence of Bear. It was a really comforting dream, left me feeling my special man is still around...


such a nice dream to be able to see Bear again, I always take dreams like to mean he is still with you and present in your daily life, he's just checking in to say hi and make sure you're doing okay 



jenny70 said:


> She's so pretty!  This is a great picture!



thanks, she's my pretty little girl  she's trying to steal Murphy away from Cats n bags


----------



## oggers86

I don't know how you cope with them all, the litter alone would drive me mad. Having 3 cats using the trays at the same time meant I had litter everywhere. As soon as I scooped and hoovered someone would use the tray. A cat proofed garden and a couple of outdoor litter trays could be the answer for future additions if we ever have three again.


----------



## clevercat

oggers86 said:


> I don't know how you cope with them all, the litter alone would drive me mad. Having 3 cats using the trays at the same time meant I had litter everywhere. As soon as I scooped and hoovered someone would use the tray. A cat proofed garden and a couple of outdoor litter trays could be the answer for future additions if we ever have three again.



I don't find the litter too much of a problem - it doesn't track and I have boxes dotted around. But yes - they always wait until everything has been cleaned before nipping straight in with a steamer lol.
Next year, the garden will be enclosed - can't wait!
Oggers - didn't you have the two girls and Elsworth? it sounds as though you now have one girl and a Meezer. I haven't caught up with all the threads, so hoping all are ok - or maybe I'm just tired and reading your post wrong...


----------



## oggers86

No I wrote it wrong! We still have the two girls but they are now allowed out again after the move so don't really use the trays. When these are gone I would like another 3 but none allowed to roam unless I win the lottery!


----------



## clevercat

oggers86 said:


> No I wrote it wrong! We still have the two girls but they are now allowed out again after the move so don't really use the trays. When these are gone I would like another 3 but none allowed to roam unless I win the lottery!



Oh good - was worried for a moment!


----------



## oggers86

Can't get rid of these two, they are like boomerangs and keep coming back, annoying little brother and all   

Elise does worry us though, accident prone and also used to disappear for days at the old house. Far too independent for her own good that one!


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> Ha! I knew there would be strong disapproval of anyone moving in on your man lol.
> 
> I think, due to the set up of the window/door that I'll stick with curtains. I'll get someone out for an estimate and to tell me exactly what I need to buy. I already have curtains that I love (from the first time the cats tried out their demolition skills) so that will save some money.
> 
> 
> 
> On another note. Last night I dreamed I was back in hospital and BEAR was there! It was wonderful to see him, I don't really remember much of the dream, except Bear looked just the same and I was able to bury my face in his neck and breathe in essence of Bear. It was a really comforting dream, left me feeling my special man is still around...




There is something so special about that dream. I am sure Bear is always with you. As you well know dreams are remarkable in how they can often times give you exactly what you need.

Many many hugs, and many more dreams of Bear,  my wonderful friend!!!! (PS written from a cell phone so please forgive any mistakes)


----------



## boxermom

I hope you are feeling ok, clever. Thinking positive thoughts for you.


----------



## stylemechanel

Oh Clevercat, we are worrying about you - no word in more than a few days. No need to respond if you are not up to it. 

Sending many many hugs


----------



## jenny70

Thinking of you Clever, hoping you are ok!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Checking in to see how your going Clever. I hope all is well (under the circumstances).


----------



## buzzytoes

Thinking of you. Hope all is okay.


----------



## boxermom

thinking of you, clever, and sending prayers your way.


----------



## dusty paws

thinking of you clever!


----------



## vinbenphon1

I hope no news is good news and that it means you have had your surgery and are re-couperating well surrounded by your furry friends at BBT. Hmmmm or maybe its better if your somewhere quiet like a tropical island surrounded by hunks in frilly aprons. Get well soon


----------



## gazoo

Checking in on you and the babies.  Hope you're ok.


----------



## stylemechanel

Hello Ladies and very dear friends of Clevercat,

I have thought really long and hard about this ----


 I know we are more than a little bit worried about her- OK a lot. I have our wonderful friend's address and I am planning on sending a card. If there are any of you out there in the US that would like to add to that please let me know. I have purchased a PO box, that my kids helped me set up - so thank you to them - . If you PM me in the next few days I will send the address - assuming you are in the states, collect what comes in and forward it to England. I have not heard from my very dear friend in more days than I can count and I will tell you honestly I am very worried. But I do not have her dad's email, or her work info. I can only send things to her home and hope there is someone there to receive it.

Anyway, I know we are all worried. If you would like to send a card, please PM me, I will give the PO box that my kids set up and then express mail the cards to England. If they don't come back, someone is picking up her mail for her and getting it to her, if they do - we will go from there. 

Thanks Ladies!!!


----------



## Cindi

I would like very much to contact her or whoever is looking after her fur kids anyway. Is there anyone  here that lives in England?  I would like to send her a card anyway but I think it would take a while to get there. I need to know she is ok now. I just hope she doesn't think we are prying into her business. Doubtful because she knows there are many of us here that care about her but you never know. UGH! I wish we had her pet sitter's number.


----------



## jenny70

Cindi said:


> I would like very much to contact her or whoever is looking after her fur kids anyway. Is there anyone  here that lives in England?  I would like to send her a card anyway but I think it would take a while to get there. I need to know she is ok now. I just hope she doesn't think we are prying into her business. Doubtful because she knows there are many of us here that care about her but you never know. UGH! I wish we had her pet sitter's number.




Cindy I agree with you. I would also like to send a card but would like to know now that she's ok. It's been over 10 days since she's posted or even been on this site (I think). I'm very concerned. 

I wonder if the adoption outfit that she works with would know about the cat sitter?


----------



## clevercat

Oh gosh, I had no idea everyone would be so worried aboutme! Here I am!
It has been a very tough couple of weeks. I think I justsank into a deep depression/feeling beaten by everything - I am no further forwardwith getting a date for the MRI, let alone the surgery - I honestly cant seethis happening now until next year. I have been fighting for pain relief, cantbelieve even that is such a struggle...the Tramadol made me hallucinate anddidnt touch the pain, theyve given me something else now (which Ive foundout is used to treat arthritis  something I - thankfully  - dont even have!). Actually LV has been alot of help explaining pain control  far better than the doctors and surgeons. Work wise, I started going out tomeetings last week (the company I work with is amazing and would be happy forme to continue to work from home, but I need to get out and see people before Iturn into a hermit) and by Friday night I was just wiped out. 
All I want is to feel healthy and just to have my life back,to be able to make plans without having this constant worry about pain hangingover me...

Enough whining, I know everyone wants to know about theinhabitants of BBT. Looking after Foster has been a full time job all byitself. Refusing to take an interest in any of the other cats, he has insteaddecided I should stick to him like glue. Which would be fine if he ever leftthe bedroom. So I have a screaming Meezer, yelling that he requires cuddles andattention NAOW, THIS MINUTE, almost constantly. Then the protest peeing startedand life was an endless loop of changing and washing linens and pillows as timeand again he peed on the bed. *sigh*. I know he has been grieving, but itssuch hard work. Only now do I feel things are getting back on track with him. Ivegone back to basics, giving him alone time every day, no other cats, no me,nothing to over-stimulate him. I make sure he eats alone, or the kittins,having vacuumed their own meals, are likely to race into the bedroom and, beingMost Helpful, will zip in under Fosters chin and polish off his food before hehas chance to yell. I collected Simons casket and it sits on the bedside cabinet,where he used to lay with Fozzie...

Basil and Gerbil went to the vet last week for healthchecks. Basil had a claw clip and nearly caused a riot, he was in such a temperover being handled. Gerbs did an eye-watering steamer on the way over there, nearlyasphyxiating me and LCS, however LV said he is in the best condition shes everseen him in  not bad for an old geezer.

I had an estimate for the new curtain rail  the Chanel hasgone off to the consigner to help pay for it. Because of these maniacs, I canthave lovely floaty curtains and a curtain pole; I have to have industrial strengthheavy duty tracking. It is not the prettiest thing Ive ever seen but it willbeat living in a goldfish bowl. Hopefully that will be in place next month.

Finally, there is an 18 year old cat looking for a new homeand, because I am not stressed enough, its all I can do not to offer her ahome.

Thank you all so much for thinking about me and I am so sorry you were worried about me  I haventvisited TPF in I dont know how long  lots to catch up on.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Oh gosh, I had no idea everyone would be so worried aboutme! Here I am!
> It has been a very tough couple of weeks. I think I justsank into a deep depression/feeling beaten by everything - I am no further forwardwith getting a date for the MRI, let alone the surgery - I honestly cant seethis happening now until next year. I have been fighting for pain relief, cantbelieve even that is such a struggle...the Tramadol made me hallucinate anddidnt touch the pain, theyve given me something else now (which Ive foundout is used to treat arthritis  something I - thankfully  - dont even have!). Actually LV has been alot of help explaining pain control  far better than the doctors and surgeons. Work wise, I started going out tomeetings last week (the company I work with is amazing and would be happy forme to continue to work from home, but I need to get out and see people before Iturn into a hermit) and by Friday night I was just wiped out.
> All I want is to feel healthy and just to have my life back,to be able to make plans without having this constant worry about pain hangingover me...
> 
> Enough whining, I know everyone wants to know about theinhabitants of BBT. Looking after Foster has been a full time job all byitself. Refusing to take an interest in any of the other cats, he has insteaddecided I should stick to him like glue. Which would be fine if he ever leftthe bedroom. So I have a screaming Meezer, yelling that he requires cuddles andattention NAOW, THIS MINUTE, almost constantly. Then the protest peeing startedand life was an endless loop of changing and washing linens and pillows as timeand again he peed on the bed. *sigh*. I know he has been grieving, but itssuch hard work. Only now do I feel things are getting back on track with him. Ivegone back to basics, giving him alone time every day, no other cats, no me,nothing to over-stimulate him. I make sure he eats alone, or the kittins,having vacuumed their own meals, are likely to race into the bedroom and, beingMost Helpful, will zip in under Fosters chin and polish off his food before hehas chance to yell. I collected Simons casket and it sits on the bedside cabinet,where he used to lay with Fozzie...
> 
> Basil and Gerbil went to the vet last week for healthchecks. Basil had a claw clip and nearly caused a riot, he was in such a temperover being handled. Gerbs did an eye-watering steamer on the way over there, nearlyasphyxiating me and LCS, however LV said he is in the best condition shes everseen him in  not bad for an old geezer.
> 
> I had an estimate for the new curtain rail  the Chanel hasgone off to the consigner to help pay for it. Because of these maniacs, I canthave lovely floaty curtains and a curtain pole; I have to have industrial strengthheavy duty tracking. It is not the prettiest thing Ive ever seen but it willbeat living in a goldfish bowl. Hopefully that will be in place next month.
> 
> Finally, there is an 18 year old cat looking for a new homeand, because I am not stressed enough, its all I can do not to offer her ahome.
> 
> Thank you all so much for thinking about me and I am so sorry you were worried about me  I haventvisited TPF in I dont know how long  lots to catch up on.




Clever!!!!! 

Thank you so much for posting!  I must admit I really thought that due to the time you were away that you surely must have had your surgery. I'm very upset for you that that wasn't the case. This just makes no sense to me given how much pain you are in and the fact that they've told you that you need surgery!  I can't even imagine all you must be thinking and feeling. 
I'm glad you're back and there are lots of us here that care about you and the BBT. Even if it's just to lend an ear, we are here for you!  * hugs*


----------



## boxermom

Please don't apologize--we worry because we love you! I could cry over your situation with the MRI and surgery. We're going through the same thing with dh and his bad hip that needs replacing. 

I'm sorry Tramdol had that effect on you--it's a fairly mild pain med but they all affect people differently. Hopefully what you're on now will ease your pain. BBT wants your full-time attention regardless of how YOU are feeling.

Hugs, dear clever.


----------



## Cindi

Clever! So glad to hear you are doing ok. Not glad to hear they are still delaying your surgery. I would be furious. Sorry to pry into your business but we do care and worry about you and your fur babies. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## dusty paws

Clever! I'm so glad to see that you've checked in. Continuing to think good thoughts for you.


----------



## leasul2003

Oh, Clever. So glad to hear from you. I can't imagine the frustration you must be experiencing right now. I will pray that a miracle happens and suddenly things open up for you and you can get your MRI and surgery soon.


----------



## buzzytoes

So glad you finally checked in! Sorry to hear about the pain.


----------



## gazoo

Clever, glad to see you posting.  But so frustrated for your situation.  Sending you lots of love and hugs.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you all for the good thoughts.
A little something for the PPC


----------



## Cindi

Phil! That is a great pic! lol


----------



## poopsie

Best. Picture. EVER!


----------



## gazoo

Phil has such swagger.


----------



## Candice0985

it looks like Phil is wearing really cute pants....or perhaps some chaps.

this makes me so happy, the news about miss Henri has me feeling all sad. all I want to do is go home and give my kitties a cuddle...


----------



## clevercat

BBT is very definitely back to normal and driving me insane. I went to bed early last night, mainly to stop Foster screeching loud enough to shatter glass. 
I should've known something was wrong when, instead of the usual sound of a demolition team at work as I went to sleep, there was total silence from the tittens. 
Woke up this morning to mayhem. They'd broken into the snack bocks and helped themselves to a variety of treats, leaving the empty packets strewn over the floor of the living room. Plus several pools of yark because they'd eaten too much. They've chomped through one of the wires of the stereo and I now have mono sound. Worst of all, because I work from home so much my company set up a landline that works via wi-fi. This morning the wires have been severed completely, neat little toof marks proving it was the work of kittens and not, as they claim, Ebil Monsters.
All that plus a hefty tax bill I received yesterday and not for the first time do I resent the fact that Feliway for Humans (Pinot Grigio) is off the menu until I've had surgery.


----------



## poopsie

Sounds like Missy taught them well.


----------



## clevercat

^^^ Ha! Missy really does have Ebil Minions 

Meanwhile - Lookit! I'm famous! My new coffee cup.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> ^^^ Ha! Missy really does have Ebil Minions
> 
> Meanwhile - Lookit! I'm famous! My new coffee cup.
> 
> View attachment 2746351
> 
> 
> View attachment 2746352



The cat on the cup looks like a certain handsome avatar doesn't it?


----------



## boxermom

They really were busy, weren't they? What is the fascination with important wiring? Best wishes to you, clever.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> ^^^ Ha! Missy really does have Ebil Minions
> 
> Meanwhile - Lookit! I'm famous! My new coffee cup.
> 
> View attachment 2746351
> 
> 
> View attachment 2746352






Love this!


----------



## clevercat

William teh Great!
Look at the little feeties


Bazzie gots bocks!


----------



## poopsie

William has grown into a handsome young man. 

Love Basil! Basli! Basil! and his bocks


----------



## Cindi

Wow! William is a big boy now. He is adorable. Good job on the box gorgeous Basil.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> William teh Great!
> Look at the little feeties
> View attachment 2746582
> 
> Bazzie gots bocks!
> View attachment 2746584
> View attachment 2746585



oh Hai! Wills you certainly are a cute little man  love your little ankle socks, you and Lady must shop at the same place!

Basil definitely looks pleased with his new Bocks


----------



## boxermom

William is looking very manly here! How fast they grew up.  Cats and their bockses. Do you ever run out of them? Does each cat have a bocks or do they take turns and share?  It's so cute to see them in a container.


----------



## Candice0985

does William let you give him kisses? he looks like he would be asking for one here?


----------



## leasul2003

Basil!Basil!Basil! Oh how I love thee.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> William is looking very manly here! How fast they grew up.  Cats and their bockses. Do you ever run out of them? Does each cat have a bocks or do they take turns and share?  It's so cute to see them in a container.




It's funny, boxermom - I am decorating the house at the moment, which means many deliveries of paint etc. so many in fact that the delivery guy and I are on first name terms. So there is no shortage of boxes at the moment. There is always huge excitement when a new one arrives, a mad rush to be first to get to it and angry squeals as someone (usually Mr Murphy) Won't Share.


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> does William let you give him kisses? he looks like he would be asking for one here?




I can't multi-quote from the app - is it even possible?
Anyway. Wills likes cuddles and he likes being carried around (in his mind, he is an Emperor and his paws, he feels, should never touch teh ground) and he even likes kisses. But. You have to be pretty quick with those smoochies. I bent down to give him a kiss yesterday and he bit my bottom lip. Today I am very concerned to note I look like a Kardashian.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I can't multi-quote from the app - is it even possible?
> Anyway. Wills likes cuddles and he likes being carried around (in his mind, he is an Emperor and his paws, he feels, should never touch teh ground) and he even likes kisses. But. You have to be pretty quick with those smoochies. I bent down to give him a kiss yesterday and he bit my bottom lip. Today I am very concerned to note I look like a Kardashian.



you can multiquote by clicking on one message and then scrolling over to where it says "more" and then a black bubble will pop up and give you the multi quote option  

lol what a little prince he is! I think you named him perfectly  okay give William one very quick smoochie for me! and that is not very nice wills not bite gramma's lip, or she'll make you actually walk around and use your legs 

hopefully the lip swelling goes down soon....the kardashians are a good looking family but need to stop with the fillers, plumpers, botox etc!!!


----------



## mp4

Just here to give a .  I feel bad that your health situation is not resolved....


----------



## clevercat

mp4 said:


> Just here to give a .  I feel bad that your health situation is not resolved....




Thank you mp4 {{{hugs}}}

In other news, shock-horror discovery of the wire-chewing culprit!
Not all of her TPF aunties will be surprised to learn that last night, checking the nook where all the wi-fi equipment is kept, I discovered Missy, blissfully nomming away on the already chewed cord. I am not convinced by her hastily concocted story "ah wuz tryin' to FIX it, Mama! Honest!" 
It doesn't help that she seems to like the taste of Bitter Apple, either.


----------



## poopsie

Ha! I knew it. And she tried to blame the tittins? :devil:


----------



## clevercat

Sleepy kitties, cluttering up my office space.


----------



## clevercat

Highlight of my day (and proving it's not just cats who try to make me look bad): I went out to lunch today with a friend and his little boy. Had a lovely time, then nipped to the ladies just before we left. Caught sight of myself in the mirror and v happy to realise that 1. Yay illness, I'm so thin and 2. I look pretty good today.
Did the smug walk across the restaurant. Friend's son caught sight of me, waved excitedly and in a foghorn voice, clearly heard by everyone dining there "YOU'VE JUST BEEN FOR A WEE WEE!!!"
Lovely.


----------



## Cindi

LOL   That's awesome.   





clevercat said:


> Highlight of my day (and proving it's not just cats who try to make me look bad): I went out to lunch today with a friend and his little boy. Had a lovely time, then nipped to the ladies just before we left. Caught sight of myself in the mirror and v happy to realise that 1. Yay illness, I'm so thin and 2. I look pretty good today.
> Did the smug walk across the restaurant. Friend's son caught sight of me, waved excitedly and in a foghorn voice, clearly heard by everyone dining there "YOU'VE JUST BEEN FOR A WEE WEE!!!"
> Lovely.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Highlight of my day (and proving it's not just cats who try to make me look bad): I went out to lunch today with a friend and his little boy. Had a lovely time, then nipped to the ladies just before we left. Caught sight of myself in the mirror and v happy to realise that 1. Yay illness, I'm so thin and 2. I look pretty good today.
> Did the smug walk across the restaurant. Friend's son caught sight of me, waved excitedly and in a foghorn voice, clearly heard by everyone dining there "YOU'VE JUST BEEN FOR A WEE WEE!!!"
> Lovely.


Ahahahahaha too freakin funny 

So glad your ok (under the circumstances) and it hasn't dampened your sense of humour.


----------



## clevercat

A Missy Miracle!
Synchronised snoodling with Angel


----------



## clevercat

Gerbs and Phil. Still best buds.


Olivia-Skye "HAY! Mama! Teh ladies wants to see ME, not a bunch ob stinkin' boys!!!"


----------



## poopsie

Whoa! Angel looks so much bigger than Missy


----------



## boxermom

We certainly do, Miss Olivia! Thanks for all the pix.

My grandkids can puncture my ego pretty fast, too, with their innocent comments.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Highlight of my day (and proving it's not just cats who try to make me look bad): I went out to lunch today with a friend and his little boy. Had a lovely time, then nipped to the ladies just before we left. Caught sight of myself in the mirror and v happy to realise that 1. Yay illness, I'm so thin and 2. I look pretty good today.
> Did the smug walk across the restaurant. Friend's son caught sight of me, waved excitedly and in a foghorn voice, clearly heard by everyone dining there "YOU'VE JUST BEEN FOR A WEE WEE!!!"
> Lovely.



I love that you can still find humor in things and that you at least are "looking" well despite your health struggles.  That's my ray of sunshine anytime I am ill, whoop whoop down a few pounds!  And the friend's son, TOO FUNNY!!  The kittens are no longer kittens.  I'm sad about that but so pleased at how healthy they look.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> I love that you can still find humor in things and that you at least are "looking" well despite your health struggles.  That's my ray of sunshine anytime I am ill, whoop whoop down a few pounds!  And the friend's son, TOO FUNNY!!  The kittens are no longer kittens.  I'm sad about that but so pleased at how healthy they look.





They will always be kittens to their TPF aunties 
Today I finally received confirmation of my MRI. October 1st. Have to say am now suddenly and really very nervous about the surgery, even though I won't have a date for that for goodness knows how long...


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> Highlight of my day (and proving it's not just cats who try to make me look bad): I went out to lunch today with a friend and his little boy. Had a lovely time, then nipped to the ladies just before we left. Caught sight of myself in the mirror and v happy to realise that 1. Yay illness, I'm so thin and 2. I look pretty good today.
> Did the smug walk across the restaurant. Friend's son caught sight of me, waved excitedly and in a foghorn voice, clearly heard by everyone dining there "YOU'VE JUST BEEN FOR A WEE WEE!!!"
> Lovely.



Hello, my friend - 

Yeah for losing some weight but so sorry it is due to illness. I am so relieved to hear that your MRI has finally, finally been scheduled. 

Your post  is so funny - I can picture you doing the walk and then hearing that little boy at the top of his lungs. I will carry the smile it brought me all day today. 

Great to see the babies. How is Doris?

Have a good weekend - and again so glad you are feeling well enough to go out and enjoy yourself!!!


----------



## clevercat

stylemechanel said:


> Hello, my friend -
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah for losing some weight but so sorry it is due to illness. I am so relieved to hear that your MRI has finally, finally been scheduled.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post  is so funny - I can picture you doing the walk and then hearing that little boy at the top of his lungs. I will carry the smile it brought me all day today.
> 
> 
> 
> Great to see the babies. How is Doris?
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good weekend - and again so glad you are feeling well enough to go out and enjoy yourself!!!




stylemechanel! *waves* I owe you a PM, my friend.
I have just come back in from Doris' morning feed and cuddle time. I have no idea where she goes during the day, but she is here every afternoon  from around 5pm through until breakfast time. She has her little kennel here, with blankies, fresh water and a bowl of biscuits. I'd love for her to move in but I know she is like Norris - she loves the freedom of Teh Great Outdoors.
It was so nice to get out last week. On Thursday I met up with a friend I haven't seen in years. She took me to Ceconni's for lunch (best spaghetti with tomato sauce EVER!), just lovely to feel well and be able to do normal stuff for a while.
Meanwhile, Foster is making very slow progress - just taken these photos of him semi-snoodling with Livvie...




Note Olivia-Skye's bed head in this one lol


----------



## clevercat

Just to add - they're still curled up together, both purring and Foster has just given her a BAFF! Apparently, her bed head was bothering him...
I am scared to move in case I disturb them.


----------



## poopsie

That is just precious


----------



## Cindi

So sweet. Foster is doing so well. He is lucky to have such wonderful brothers and sisters. Meezers are big on giving out baths. My Milo was the only short haired cat to have long hair fur balls. His best friend was a Ragdoll and he was always bathing him.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> stylemechanel! *waves* I owe you a PM, my friend.
> I have just come back in from Doris' morning feed and cuddle time. I have no idea where she goes during the day, but she is here every afternoon  from around 5pm through until breakfast time. She has her little kennel here, with blankies, fresh water and a bowl of biscuits. I'd love for her to move in but I know she is like Norris - she loves the freedom of Teh Great Outdoors.
> It was so nice to get out last week. On Thursday I met up with a friend I haven't seen in years. She took me to Ceconni's for lunch (best spaghetti with tomato sauce EVER!), just lovely to feel well and be able to do normal stuff for a while.
> Meanwhile, Foster is making very slow progress - just taken these photos of him semi-snoodling with Livvie...
> View attachment 2750411
> 
> View attachment 2750412
> 
> Note Olivia-Skye's bed head in this one lol
> View attachment 2750413


----------



## leasul2003

So glad to hear you have a date for the MRI. And it's right around the corner! Hopefully you'll be on your way to feeling better in no time. Yay for Foster! You have had your mama worried, Mr. As for the kittens... Well it seems like yesterday we were anxiously awaiting their births and here they are all grown up! Time flies by. I can't believe my little Jaspie turned one recently. He's such a daddy's boy. I think our fur babies are much like human children in that one minute they are babies and the next they are young adults. Only we don't have to let ours fly the coop. We get to let them stay in our little nest.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Just to add - they're still curled up together, both purring and Foster has just given her a BAFF! Apparently, her bed head was bothering him...
> I am scared to move in case I disturb them.




So sweet!


----------



## clevercat

Foster overload!
Letting it all hang out 




Such a distinguished young man...


----------



## poopsie

He is so exotic looking


----------



## madamefifi

Yowzah, Clever, you have some geeeeorgeous kittehs! If Foster does not have a gurlfren yet Josephine has shyly requested that honor. She loves her a long-faced kitteh, being one herself. 

So sorry to hear you are still in limbo re: surgery date, but yay for the MRI being scheduled. Hopefully once that's done everything else will quickly fall into line. I work on a surgery unit and I know how frustrating it is for patients to have their procedures delayed for even a day, much less months! Thinking of you with love and best wishes.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Foster overload!
> Letting it all hang out
> View attachment 2750759
> 
> View attachment 2750760
> 
> Such a distinguished young man...
> View attachment 2750761




Well helloooooo handsome!


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> Yowzah, Clever, you have some geeeeorgeous kittehs! If Foster does not have a gurlfren yet Josephine has shyly requested that honor. She loves her a long-faced kitteh, being one herself.
> 
> So sorry to hear you are still in limbo re: surgery date, but yay for the MRI being scheduled. Hopefully once that's done everything else will quickly fall into line. I work on a surgery unit and I know how frustrating it is for patients to have their procedures delayed for even a day, much less months! Thinking of you with love and best wishes.



I have discussed Josephine's offer with Foster and he is honoured to accept teh position of boifrien', as long as she doesn't have any ideas about sharing his snacks (Fozzie adores Dreamies) 
Thank you for the good thoughts about my surgery. I've not had an op since I was three years old. TBH, I am panicking wildly about all of it.


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> So glad to hear you have a date for the MRI. And it's right around the corner! Hopefully you'll be on your way to feeling better in no time. Yay for Foster! You have had your mama worried, Mr. As for the kittens... Well it seems like yesterday we were anxiously awaiting their births and here they are all grown up! Time flies by. I can't believe my little Jaspie turned one recently. He's such a daddy's boy. I think our fur babies are much like human children in that one minute they are babies and the next they are young adults. Only we don't have to let ours fly the coop. We get to let them stay in our little nest.



I can hardly believe they're fourteen months old already! Where did that time go? I think we might need an up-to-date peekchure of Jasper, pretty please


----------



## clevercat

Angel and Gerbil!


----------



## poopsie

Busted!!!!!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Foster overload!
> Letting it all hang out
> View attachment 2750759
> 
> View attachment 2750760
> 
> Such a distinguished young man...
> View attachment 2750761


look at the belleh! just asking for a razzberry! Foster you sure are a cutie!



clevercat said:


> Angel and Gerbil!
> View attachment 2751575
> 
> View attachment 2751576


I love this picture! Angel and Gerbil look like they were caught snoodling 

can I say that Angel and my Lady are the same shape (catloaf)  Angel looks so happy and pretty!


----------



## jenny70

poopsie2 said:


> Busted!!!!!




Totally!!  Too funny!


----------



## leasul2003

Well since you asked...  My silly Jasper.


----------



## leasul2003

This one just cracks me up how he squished his body down the way he did.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Well since you asked...  My silly Jasper.



that face is just asking for kisses! what a handsome guy Jasper is!


----------



## leasul2003

clevercat said:


> Angel and Gerbil!
> View attachment 2751575
> 
> View attachment 2751576



Lol. They totally look like they got caught in a compromising position.


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> that face is just asking for kisses! what a handsome guy Jasper is!



He does love some kisses. But he's mostly a guy's guy. He worships the ground his daddy walks on. DH can't be seated for more than a minute before Jasper is up in his lap.


----------



## dusty paws

jasper you are mighty handsome!


----------



## poopsie

Love Jasper!


----------



## jenny70

leasul2003 said:


> Well since you asked...  My silly Jasper.




Hai handsome boy!


----------



## leasul2003

Thank you ladies. Jasper wanted to say hi to his TPF aunties. 

Clever, would it be possible to get Basil!Basil!Basil! peekture? I just adore that stud muffin!!


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> Thank you ladies. Jasper wanted to say hi to his TPF aunties.
> 
> Clever, would it be possible to get Basil!Basil!Basil! peekture? I just adore that stud muffin!!



Hai Jaspie! What a very handsome young man. Love his little face.
I'm sure Basil!Basil!Basil! will let me get some more photos for you...he is swaggering about at thought of being called a stud muffin at the ripe old age of nineteen...


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> Thank you ladies. Jasper wanted to say hi to his TPF aunties.
> 
> Clever, would it be possible to get Basil!Basil!Basil! peekture? I just adore that stud muffin!!




Here you go




Teh close-up



Getting bored naow



Habn't you done yet, Person?



HAY! Sumbodies is eatin' a SNACK and noes sharin'!! Leaves some for me!!!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh Basil you sweet thang&#8230;.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> He does love some kisses. But he's mostly a guy's guy. He worships the ground his daddy walks on. DH can't be seated for more than a minute before Jasper is up in his lap.



cute! well I guess Jasper and your DH can be dudes together, Bella seems more your little girl?


----------



## vinbenphon1

Jasper is looking might fine Leasul, love a good tummy shot


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 2752191
> 
> 
> Teh close-up
> View attachment 2752205
> 
> 
> Getting bored naow
> View attachment 2752206
> 
> 
> Habn't you done yet, Person?
> View attachment 2752207
> 
> 
> HAY! Sumbodies is eatin' a SNACK and noes sharin'!! Leaves some for me!!!!
> View attachment 2752208



go get a snack Basil!


----------



## boxermom

I love seeing everyone's cats. Dh is a dog person only, but I love them all--dogs, cats, hamsters, horses, you name it--I love animals.

I'd never guess Basil is 19.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I love seeing everyone's cats. Dh is a dog person only, but I love them all--dogs, cats, hamsters, horses, you name it--I love animals.
> 
> I'd never guess Basil is 19.



Neither can I, boxermom. It seems incredible that Basil has been here at BBT for two years. It's only when I really look at him, he is all skin and bones plus he has the brain tumour, that I realise how old he really is. Bazzie has a great quality of life. Lots of napping and lots of snacks are, he tells me, the key to a long and happy retirement. I just love him.


----------



## clevercat

Oh foolish Person. You thinks you can make me get off teh Chanel bocks?


I would most respectfully say to you, "thinks again!" Kthxbye.


----------



## buzzytoes

Georgie Porgie! It's always a good day when there are peektures of you.


----------



## poopsie

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Oh foolish Person. You thinks you can make me get off teh Chanel bocks?
> View attachment 2752504
> 
> I would most respectfully say to you, "thinks again!" Kthxbye.
> View attachment 2752506


LOL Georgie you are amazing. enjoy your Chanel bocks sitting 

I swear they know when it's special packaging. I had a nice big shopping bag from Cartier and of course Lady decided it was HER cartier shopping bag


----------



## leasul2003

clevercat said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 2752191
> 
> 
> Teh close-up
> View attachment 2752205
> 
> 
> Getting bored naow
> View attachment 2752206
> 
> 
> Habn't you done yet, Person?
> View attachment 2752207
> 
> 
> HAY! Sumbodies is eatin' a SNACK and noes sharin'!! Leaves some for me!!!!
> View attachment 2752208



Le sigh


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> cute! well I guess Jasper and your DH can be dudes together, Bella seems more your little girl?



Bella is most definitely a mommy's girl. As we speak, she is cuddled up next to me. But she does give daddy loves too, mostly when he has food in his hands. Lol.


----------



## leasul2003

Georgie. I love that little grumpy face.


----------



## boxermom

leasul2003 said:


> Georgie. I love that little grumpy face.



Me too!!!


----------



## stylemechanel

Am I the only one that thinks that Georgie's face is not grumpy? I think it's beautiful and sitting on a box which reeks class and sophistication. I don't know, I only see pretty...Georgie...I have eyes for you. Come live with me and I will spoil you with all the Chanel boxes, bags, and whatever you want. (no offense clevercat)


----------



## dusty paws

georgie!!! rosie is wondering if you would like to swap pics.


----------



## clevercat

stylemechanel said:


> Am I the only one that thinks that Georgie's face is not grumpy? I think it's beautiful and sitting on a box which reeks class and sophistication. I don't know, I only see pretty...Georgie...I have eyes for you. Come live with me and I will spoil you with all the Chanel boxes, bags, and whatever you want. (no offense clevercat)




lol none taken  I am the grumpy one this morning and I'm not so sure you would want Georgie near your Chanel, stylemechanel...I left himself peacefully asleep on that box last night. This morning, found he'd yarked all over it. Fortunately his little 'gift' didn't affect the bag inside it...


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> georgie!!! rosie is wondering if you would like to swap pics.



Ooh I think it would be lovely to see a new peekchure of Rosie!


----------



## clevercat

Phursday Phil Photos for the Phillip Phan Club 

Phil is in a reflective mood this morning...


----------



## Cindi

Good morning gorgeous boy. He is probably thinking about coming to visit his auntie in the US.


----------



## vinbenphon1




----------



## Candice0985

good morning Phil! enjoy your day of reflection


----------



## buzzytoes

Good Morning Phil!!! You look so serious and distinguished!


----------



## poopsie

Thank you for my Phil phix!!!!!


----------



## jenny70

He's so handsome!!


----------



## stylemechanel

Handsome Phil...you still my heart .....


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Good morning gorgeous boy. He is probably thinking about coming to visit his auntie in the US.



Hmmm. Phil is phinking: going to see Auntie Cindi....I wants to trabel bizznizz class. I heard that in bizznizz class, teh litter trays are made ob solid gold an' teh litter is made ob ground diamonds. Also, minions will hand-feed me teh tuna and teh salmon...
Naow...where is Mummy's debit card?


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Hmmm. Phil is phinking: going to see Auntie Cindi....I wants to trabel bizznizz class. I heard that in bizznizz class, teh litter trays are made ob solid gold an' teh litter is made ob ground diamonds. Also, minions will hand-feed me teh tuna and teh salmon...
> Naow...where is Mummy's debit card?



 it's in her purse Phil! so gets it, might be in the Chanel box that Georgie yarked on lol


----------



## clevercat

MOAR Phil!


----------



## poopsie

LOL! What's he trying to say? Is he singing?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> LOL! What's he trying to say? Is he singing?



I think he was letting me know it was Snack Time


----------



## clevercat

Saturday Morning Squuuueeees with Missy


----------



## jenny70

Look at that sweet face!  I love her little basket. They are almost as good as a box!


----------



## leasul2003

Somehow she managed to look so innocent, but we know better Missy.


----------



## StopHammertime

Awwe. Missy is such a beautiful girl!


----------



## poopsie

&#9834;&#9834; a tisket a tasket Missy gots a basket


----------



## gazoo

Clever you take such great photos!!  I love how their personalities show through.  Little munchkins.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> &#9834;&#9834; a tisket a tasket Missy gots a basket



*Darn right, Aunty poopsie. Is MAH basskit. Mama thought she could put some ob her own stuffs in there. Silly Mama. Yesterday, ah had to knock teh basskit ober all afternoon to makes her understand. This morning, my blankie is in there an' ah hab a little nest all to mah ownself. Bwahaha.*


----------



## clevercat

Morning laydeez...


----------



## clevercat

StopHammertime said:


> Awwe. Missy is such a beautiful girl!



Thank you! You have such a pretty girl in your avatar


----------



## leasul2003

Georgie!


----------



## clevercat

This morning, there is that very slight sharpness to the air that means Autumn is finally around teh corner. Yay!
Autumn also means it will be cool enough to snoodle. Angel and Phil are putting in a little advance practice.


----------



## vinbenphon1

yay a Georgie peekture


----------



## clevercat

One more...a little Sunday morning   somethin-somethin for Stinky's Mum...


----------



## inspiredgem

clevercat said:


> One more...a little Sunday morning   somethin-somethin for Stinky's Mum...
> View attachment 2757176



Oh Mr. Murphy, I think we belong together. 
Love, 
Miss Maxine Biaggi


----------



## clevercat

inspiredgem said:


> Oh Mr. Murphy, I think we belong together.
> Love,
> Miss Maxine Biaggi



Miss Maxine - ssshhhh! You know how possessive Stinky's Mum can be 
Ooh - the photo didn't show up first time! What a beautiful girl you are!


----------



## cats n bags

inspiredgem said:


> Oh Mr. Murphy, I think we belong together.
> Love,
> Miss Maxine Biaggi





clevercat said:


> Miss Maxine - ssshhhh! You know how possessive Stinky's Mum can be
> Ooh - the photo didn't show up first time! What a beautiful girl you are!



_Don't make me come ober der!  Keep yer fuzzy paws of Mr. Murphy.:boxing:

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## inspiredgem

cats n bags said:


> _Don't make me come ober der!  Keep yer fuzzy paws of Mr. Murphy.:boxing:
> 
> Luv, Stinky  _[/QUOTE
> 
> Oh my, Stinky looks like she means business.
> 
> I'll break the news to Max that Mr. Murphy is spoken for.  I'm sure extra helpings of tuna will help ease her heartbreak.


----------



## cats n bags

inspiredgem said:


> cats n bags said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Don't make me come ober der!  Keep yer fuzzy paws of Mr. Murphy.:boxing:
> 
> Luv, Stinky  _[/QUOTE
> 
> Oh my, Stinky looks like she means business.
> 
> I'll break the news to Max that Mr. Murphy is spoken for.  I'm sure extra helpings of tuna will help ease her heartbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Perhaps Ms. Max would prefur  dustbunny?_
Click to expand...


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> inspiredgem said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Perhaps Ms. Max would prefur  dustbunny?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HAY! Mr Kitty belongs to mah Mama!!! Noes body else can hab!
> Love
> Miss M A Bean*
Click to expand...


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Don't make me come ober der!  Keep yer fuzzy paws of Mr. Murphy.:boxing:
> 
> Luv, Stinky  _



LOL at Stinky's, well, stink-eye


----------



## inspiredgem

cats n bags said:


> inspiredgem said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Perhaps Ms. Max would prefur  dustbunny?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alas, I think Max is truly heartbroken and may not he ready for a relationship quite yet.  She has however, gladly offered her 'sister' Lana as a date for the very handsome Dustbunny.
Click to expand...


----------



## inspiredgem

clevercat said:


> LOL at Stinky's, well, stink-eye



I know it!  That had me laughing too!


----------



## clevercat

Chaotic scenes at BBT earlier this afternoon - flea treatment time. You would think from the screams of outrage and horror that I was trying to saw the maniacs in half rather than gently pop a little drop of Advocat onto each fuzzy neck.

Dinner time now and peace has returned.


----------



## inspiredgem

Nom nom nom.  I love this!


----------



## poopsie

Love all the kitteh peekchures!


----------



## Cindi

Great group shot! My guys act like I am trying to squirt acid on them when I do flea treatments. Geez guys chill!


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> inspiredgem said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Perhaps Ms. Max would prefur  dustbunny?_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubba hubba!!!!!!:kiss:
Click to expand...


----------



## clevercat

Look at this innocent little fluffball...


Meanwhile, D'Beaks is Most Concerned at the recent lack of oringyness in this thread...


----------



## clevercat

Le sigh. Much excitement and outrage this morning, as Daisy From Next Door paid an unannounced visit. Daisy is a kitten who is allowed to roam (her people love her and have neutered/chipped etc. I saw them on the bus one day, coming back with Daisy after a vet check. Three adults, all smitten over this tiny tabby scrap...) and Daisy is a kitten who likes to torment indoor cats 
Lazing around on the patio, telling the inhabitants of BBT that this is HER garden, not theirs - I thought Clawed and William were going to batter the door down 
Missy assures me it was all innocent, "mama, let teh little Daisy kittin in, please. We wants to beat up on her. Oops, noes - I meaned we want to play wiff her and share our snacks". A likely story...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Le sigh. Much excitement and outrage this morning, as Daisy From Next Door paid an unannounced visit. Daisy is a kitten who is allowed to roam (her people love her and have neutered/chipped etc. I saw them on the bus one day, coming back with Daisy after a vet check. Three adults, all smitten over this tiny tabby scrap...) and Daisy is a kitten who likes to torment indoor cats
> Lazing around on the patio, telling the inhabitants of BBT that this is HER garden, not theirs - I thought Clawed and William were going to batter the door down
> Missy assures me it was all innocent, "mama, let teh little Daisy kittin in, please. We wants to beat up on her. Oops, noes - I meaned we want to play wiff her and share our snacks". A likely story...
> View attachment 2758008
> 
> View attachment 2758009



love all the recent pictures!

they look very intrigued by Daisy! the stray ginger (he kind of looks like Georgie  ) does this to Lady, he rolls around in the garden and on the patio going nah nah nah this is my outside space!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> love all the recent pictures!
> 
> they look very intrigued by Daisy! the stray ginger (he kind of looks like Georgie  ) does this to Lady, he rolls around in the garden and on the patio going nah nah nah this is my outside space!



Lol that's exactly it! William is just itching to get out there and pound her into the ground for trespassing in the grounds of BBT. I am - finally - getting the garden enclosed in February. Can't wait to be able to let them out to play safely in teh Great Outdoors.


----------



## clevercat

Meanwhile, Norton T Wonder Cat doing what he does best. Purring and dribbling happily


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Lol that's exactly it! William is just itching to get out there and pound her into the ground for trespassing in the grounds of BBT. I am - finally - getting the garden enclosed in February. Can't wait to be able to let them out to play safely in teh Great Outdoors.



that will be so exciting!!! the kittehs are going to LOVE it! they are never going to want to come in!  would it be one of the Catios that have access directly from the house so they can go out/in whenever they want? I love this type and ideally this is what I want as well 

when I have a house with a backyard I would love to be able to have a catio!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> that will be so exciting!!! the kittehs are going to LOVE it! they are never going to want to come in!  would it be one of the Catios that have access directly from the house so they can go out/in whenever they want? I love this type and ideally this is what I want as well
> 
> when I have a house with a backyard I would love to be able to have a catio!



This will be enclosed but I haven't thought much further - a cat flap would I suppose stop me from having to stand out in the garden at 2AM trying to get those miscreants to come to bed


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> This will be enclosed but I haven't thought much further - a cat flap would I suppose stop me from having to stand out in the garden at 2AM trying to get those miscreants to come to bed


LOL  my thoughts exactly!

I can see it now, you're standing in the rain trying to convince them to come inside. William will be the one yelling at you "NAO I WONTS I WONTS,  you can't make me you're nots tha bosses of me"

the catio I loved was enclosed, built out of cedar and had a cat flap from the house with a catwalk that lead into the catio area. 

have you ever seen the show called "my cat from hell" it features Jackson Galaxy the cat whisperer?

they have built some really neat catios on this show, which in turn made me want one too!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> LOL  my thoughts exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> I can see it now, you're standing in the rain trying to convince them to come inside. William will be the one yelling at you "NAO I WONTS I WONTS,  you can't make me you're nots tha bosses of me"
> 
> 
> 
> the catio I loved was enclosed, built out of cedar and had a cat flap from the house with a catwalk that lead into the catio area.
> 
> 
> 
> have you ever seen the show called "my cat from hell" it features Jackson Galaxy the cat whisperer?
> 
> 
> 
> they have built some really neat catios on this show, which in turn made me want one too!







Bwahahaha Aunty Candice! That's just what ai will do!
Love
William the Great


----------



## clevercat

Still laughing, Aunty Candice!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> View attachment 2758250
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha Aunty Candice! That's just what ai will do!
> Love
> William the Great





clevercat said:


> Still laughing, Aunty Candice!
> 
> View attachment 2758255



:lolots:

Oh William! you are toooooo funny!

I think I put some ebil ideas in your head


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Meanwhile, Norton T Wonder Cat doing what he does best. Purring and dribbling happily
> View attachment 2758195
> 
> View attachment 2758196



kisses on the snoots


----------



## jenny70

Clever, you take some of the best pictures!


----------



## leasul2003

Oh William, you do have the evelist of laughs. I would smooch you, but you might try to bite my lips off, you bad boy you.


----------



## dusty paws

clever, you seriously need an instagram for BBT.


----------



## dusty paws

oh hai Georgie!  

love, rose toes


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> clever, you seriously need an instagram for BBT.



I set one up this morning, dusty...and have already lost patience with learning how to use it lol.



dusty paws said:


> oh hai Georgie!
> 
> love, rose toes



Rosie-toesie-cute-liddle-nosie! You are just like my Norton - such a cutie!


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> Oh William, you do have the evelist of laughs. I would smooch you, but you might try to bite my lips off, you bad boy you.



Also, I believe Basil! Basil! Basil! might have something to say about you sharing teh smooches...


----------



## clevercat

Amen T Kittin is now a very handsome young man


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I set one up this morning, dusty...and have already lost patience with learning how to use it lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie-toesie-cute-liddle-nosie! You are just like my Norton - such a cutie!



what is your instagram user name!? i'll add you 



clevercat said:


> Amen T Kittin is now a very handsome young man
> View attachment 2758947



oh hai Amen T Kittin, you are working the camera like a meowdle


----------



## dusty paws

Candice0985 said:


> what is your instagram user name!? i'll add you



added. 

Clever it's super simple! take a photo in the app, and then you can add hashtags, like #BBT, #nortonthewondercat. Hit post and done!


----------



## buzzytoes

Rosie you sure are a gorgeous girl!!! 


Clever I don't really know how to use it much myself either. I set one up because my BFF lives 1000 miles away and does not have Facebook so I have to post on there to keep her in the loop.


----------



## buzzytoes

dusty paws said:


> *added. *
> 
> Clever it's super simple! take a photo in the app, and then you can add hashtags, like #BBT, #nortonthewondercat. Hit post and done!



x2


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> added.
> 
> 
> 
> Clever it's super simple! take a photo in the app, and then you can add hashtags, like #BBT, #nortonthewondercat. Hit post and done!







buzzytoes said:


> x2





What does it mean, "added"?  Seriously, I haven't a clue about these things. I was most annoyed the username clevercat had already been taken...I thought there was only one me  
So I had to go for TPF_clevercat. Boo.


----------



## clevercat

Meanwhile, Jasmine takes a sneaky nap in Missy's basskit...


...and Gerbil and William are still BFFs


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> What does it mean, "added"?  Seriously, I haven't a clue about these things. I was most annoyed the username clevercat had already been taken...I thought there was only one me




It is like twitter - you can "follow" people. When people are set to private you have to get their permission to follow them. Candice has her IG name in her signature so that is who we were referring to.


----------



## buzzytoes

Hahahahaha William looks like he has Gerbs in a headlock.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> It is like twitter - you can "follow" people. When people are set to private you have to get their permission to follow them. Candice has her IG name in her signature so that is who we were referring to.




Ohhhh. lol I don't twitter either. There is no hope for me. How do I set IG to private? Half the problem is that I have no patience...


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Ohhhh. lol I don't twitter either. There is no hope for me. How do I set IG to private? Half the problem is that I have no patience...





Do you have it on your phone? Click on the thing that looks like a person, then click edit profile, then scroll down to the bottom and it says "Posts are Private" and turn that on.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Do you have it on your phone? Click on the thing that looks like a person, then click edit profile, then scroll down to the bottom and it says "Posts are Private" and turn that on.



Perfect - thank you!


----------



## buzzytoes

I am on there as @kristakraft. Pretty sure you can just follow me, cuz I don't have my privacy settings turned on. I am not interesting enough to stalk. LOL


----------



## dusty paws

buzzytoes said:


> Rosie you sure are a gorgeous girl!!!
> 
> .



thank you!


----------



## boxermom

William looks big in this photo. I've been w/o internet for several days and it's good to catch up on the animal pix from everyone.


----------



## Candice0985

dusty paws said:


> added.
> 
> Clever it's super simple! take a photo in the app, and then you can add hashtags, like #BBT, #nortonthewondercat. Hit post and done!


followed you too!

Rosie is such a cutie! and I love your Chinchilla and his sombrero lol, my sister found a chinchilla in her backyard in Halifax NS, she rescued him and he has since been adopted. so weird for a chinchilla to be found roaming around Halifax!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> What does it mean, "added"?  Seriously, I haven't a clue about these things. I was most annoyed the username clevercat had already been taken...I thought there was only one me
> So I had to go for TPF_clevercat. Boo.



I was trying to search for you using clevercat, bbt, butterbean etc lol I just added you Clever  IG is very easy to use once you get the hang of it. the center button that looks like a camera outline is where you go to post pictures, the house is your home feed where you'll see pictures of people you follow or accounts you follow, the heart in a conversation bubble is where you'll see if people have liked your photos, and the far right button is pictures you have posted and your own account info. it's pretty easy! if I can do it than you can too. promise! 



buzzytoes said:


> It is like twitter - you can "follow" people. When people are set to private you have to get their permission to follow them. Candice has her IG name in her signature so that is who we were referring to.



exactly, I am not a huge social media person either (considering I work in marketing! lol) but I do enjoy instagram as its image based and my feed consists of cats and jewellery 



buzzytoes said:


> I am on there as @kristakraft. Pretty sure you can just follow me, cuz I don't have my privacy settings turned on. I am not interesting enough to stalk. LOL


added you too   i'm not interesting either except for the odd work trip or visiting my family in Nova Scotia when i'll post oyster pictures or some ocean pics lol. I have my IG on public but I don't post pictures of me. usually it's just jewellery, pictures of my kitties, or quotes.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> William looks big in this photo. I've been w/o internet for several days and it's good to catch up on the animal pix from everyone.



How is DH doing, boxermom? Any progress with the wait for surgery?


----------



## clevercat

Missy and The Murph


----------



## inspiredgem

Aww, so sweet!


----------



## dusty paws

omg, what sweeties!


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> How is DH doing, boxermom? Any progress with the wait for surgery?



thanks for asking, clever. No, we're still waiting. He's using a cane or a walker to get around. I put his sock(s) and shoes on for him because he can't bend without a lot of pain.

Next month is your MRI, right? Then you try and get your surgery scheduled as soon as possible after that? It's awful waiting so long when you hurt so much.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> thanks for asking, clever. No, we're still waiting. He's using a cane or a walker to get around. I put his sock(s) and shoes on for him because he can't bend without a lot of pain.
> 
> Next month is your MRI, right? Then you try and get your surgery scheduled as soon as possible after that? It's awful waiting so long when you hurt so much.



Oh I'm so sorry to hear that - I really feel for him, being in pain...
Next Wednesday is my MRI, I have no idea how long I'll have to wait for surgery...I just want my life back to normal and I'm sure you and your DH feel the same way about his situation...
Meanwhile, how is my puppeh crush? Does he still play with Penny?


----------



## buzzytoes

Candice0985 said:


> I was trying to search for you using clevercat, bbt, butterbean etc lol I just added you Clever  IG is very easy to use once you get the hang of it. the center button that looks like a camera outline is where you go to post pictures, the house is your home feed where you'll see pictures of people you follow or accounts you follow, the heart in a conversation bubble is where you'll see if people have liked your photos, and the far right button is pictures you have posted and your own account info. it's pretty easy! if I can do it than you can too. promise!
> 
> 
> 
> exactly, I am not a huge social media person either (considering I work in marketing! lol) but I do enjoy instagram as its image based and my feed consists of cats and jewellery
> 
> 
> added you too *  i'm not interesting either except for the odd work trip or visiting my family in Nova Scotia when i'll post oyster pictures or some ocean pics lol.* I have my IG on public but I don't post pictures of me. usually it's just jewellery, pictures of my kitties, or quotes.




Same here. Mostly it is pics of rescue stuff or vacay. Some selfies but I try not to overload everyone with myself. LOL


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> Same here. Mostly it is pics of rescue stuff or vacay. Some selfies but I try not to overload everyone with myself. LOL



lol I feel the same about selfies, no one wants to see my face all that often! they're here for the jewellery pics or cute cat pics


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> Oh I'm so sorry to hear that - I really feel for him, being in pain...
> Next Wednesday is my MRI, I have no idea how long I'll have to wait for surgery...I just want my life back to normal and I'm sure you and your DH feel the same way about his situation...
> Meanwhile, how is my puppeh crush? Does he still play with Penny?



Sabo is lively for a senior citizen (we guess about 9.5 yrs old). He sees Penny most days and they play like crazy. He wears out first of course. One week while we were gone they both were at the same kennel for a week. The people there were told that they are close pals so they still got to play together.  George, a beautiful young German Shepherd, is her 2nd place boyfriend. Sabo gets a bit jealous but they are all good with each other. Like your group, it's better than watching tv!


----------



## leasul2003

clevercat said:


> Also, I believe Basil! Basil! Basil! might have something to say about you sharing teh smooches...



That is true. I love me some Basil! Basil! Basil! He is my little stud muffin. Basil! Basil! Basil! Come here and let me smooch on you.


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> That is true. I love me some Basil! Basil! Basil! He is my little stud muffin. Basil! Basil! Basil! Come here and let me smooch on you.



Am pretty sure Basil can be persuaded to pose for more stud muffin peekchures


----------



## clevercat

On Remember Me Thursday, thinking how life might've turned out very differently for these three boys...two former strays and a young man who nearly died as a kitten.
Norton, Gerbs and Wills.


----------



## leasul2003

clevercat said:


> Am pretty sure Basil can be persuaded to pose for more stud muffin peekchures



Oh yes!!!


----------



## leasul2003

clevercat said:


> On Remember Me Thursday, thinking how life might've turned out very differently for these three boys...two former strays and a young man who nearly died as a kitten.
> Norton, Gerbs and Wills.
> 
> View attachment 2760941
> 
> 
> View attachment 2760943



Aww... It's the manly snoodle pile. I love it.


----------



## Cindi

Awwwww  Such a sweet snoodle.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh Norton you make my heart sing


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> On Remember Me Thursday, thinking how life might've turned out very differently for these three boys...two former strays and a young man who nearly died as a kitten.
> Norton, Gerbs and Wills.
> 
> View attachment 2760941
> 
> 
> View attachment 2760943



such sweet babies, kisses to them all (don't bite me William)


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> such sweet babies, kisses to them all (don't bite me William)




Ggggrrrrr Ai are teh fierce jungle-kittin, Aunty Candice.

Teh fierce jungle cat is, unbeknownst to him, about to start on another course of antibiotics for his booger-nose


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Ggggrrrrr Ai are teh fierce jungle-kittin, Aunty Candice.
> 
> Teh fierce jungle cat is, unbeknownst to him, about to start on another course of antibiotics for his booger-nose
> 
> View attachment 2761067



Hai booger king! you are so fierce! Pee-es your treats are going to be laced with drugs


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Hai booger king! you are so fierce! Pee-es your treats are going to be laced with drugs




Oh rly? We'll see abouts that


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Oh rly? We'll see abouts that
> 
> View attachment 2761068



 take your antibiotics William! Girls won't want to cuddle you with your booger nose


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> take your antibiotics William! Girls won't want to cuddle you with your booger nose



GOOD!! Ai noes want sissy cuddles anyway.


----------



## clevercat

Not one of these miscreants will admit to this latest 'accident'




The smart money is on Miss Bean.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> GOOD!! Ai noes want sissy cuddles anyway.



not eben with pretty Lady?


----------



## boxermom

I guess they want you all to themselves--no contact with the outside world so they have to keep cutting those cords.

Seriously though, how lucky are all of our animals and well as us? I wish I could save them all, but for us it's been one dog at a time. Clever and some of you other brave ladies take on much more than I ever could.


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> not eben with pretty Lady?
> 
> View attachment 2761129


 
Oh Aunty Candice. It is teh Well Known Fact that gurls carry teh cooties.
*HAY!!!*
Oops. Not Butterbeans, ob course. Or mai sisters (in case they beats me up for being rude).
Love
William


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I guess they want you all to themselves--no contact with the outside world so they have to keep cutting those cords.
> 
> Seriously though, how lucky are all of our animals and well as us? I wish I could save them all, but for us it's been one dog at a time. Clever and some of you other brave ladies take on much more than I ever could.


 
LOL I hadn't thought of that. So embarrassing that I had to send a photo of the evidence to the office, so they can order me a new plug...

I know - I feel incredibly blessed that I have been able to help so many animals. As have you, boxermom, and the majority of posters in this forum.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Oh Aunty Candice. It is teh Well Known Fact that gurls carry teh cooties.
> *HAY!!!*
> Oops. Not Butterbeans, ob course. Or mai sisters (in case they beats me up for being rude).
> Love
> William


cootie kisses



love your gurlfrien, Lady :kiss:


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Not one of these miscreants will admit to this latest 'accident'
> 
> View attachment 2761113
> 
> 
> The smart money is on Miss Bean.



omg how on earth do they keep biting through cords!?


----------



## poopsie

Candice0985 said:


> cootie kisses
> View attachment 2761291
> 
> 
> love your gurlfrien, Lady :kiss:






Love her!!!!!


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie2 said:


> Love her!!!!!



me too Poopsie  sometimes I just want to kiss her little face off I love her so much! cute thing is she loves having her face kissed off lol.


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> omg how on earth do they keep biting through cords!?



Especially when all these cords are regularly coated in Bitter Apple...
I've lost count of the number of router boxes I've had to replace, and iPhone chargers, now the landline...sigh.


----------



## boxermom

Candice0985 said:


> cootie kisses
> View attachment 2761291
> 
> 
> love your gurlfrien, Lady :kiss:



Lady should have her own commercial on TV, she's so beautiful!


----------



## hermes_lemming

clevercat said:


> Especially when all these cords are regularly coated in Bitter Apple...
> I've lost count of the number of router boxes I've had to replace, and iPhone chargers, now the landline...sigh.



Yup that was my ol dog Mischa - five pairs of earbuds (two of which were noise cancelling (and not cheap)), 2 laptop chargers, my prescription glasses, my sports sunglasses, and endless other iteams.  LOL he was impervious to Bitter Apple.  Probably thought it was sirachi sauce.  My engineers and developers were stupified as to how he didn't get electricuted.


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> LOL I hadn't thought of that. So embarrassing that I had to send a photo of the evidence to the office, so they can order me a new plug...
> 
> I know - I feel incredibly blessed that I have been able to help so many animals. As have you, boxermom, and the majority of posters in this forum.



At least it's not the Chanel bag, they only get sick on the box. They know class. Wires....well what good are they to them? They are ugly but do provide a little amusement. Now a Chanel purse.....one day they will find a way to snuggle in that and that will be so comfy...if only someone would open the box!  Maybe if they could learn to watch cats on the internet having adventures they wouldn't eat the wires.....


----------



## Cindi

Is there any way you could buy a metal pipe and put the cords through there??? I love my furballs but I would be beyond pissed if they kept ruining my wires. Some of those are not cheap and I'm sure they would rather I spend my money on treats and toys than replacement cords. Plus they wouldn't be getting treats for that behavior.


----------



## clevercat

Another peaceful start to the day at BBT as four kittins and Missy send Daisy Kittin on her way by hurling abuse and mean words at her...I have no idea where they picked up such bad manners.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Is there any way you could buy a metal pipe and put the cords through there??? I love my furballs but I would be beyond pissed if they kept ruining my wires. Some of those are not cheap and I'm sure they would rather I spend my money on treats and toys than replacement cords. Plus they wouldn't be getting treats for that behavior.



This is a really good idea - thank you Cindi. At the moment, I have those flexible cord protectors that, as we are talking about BBT, protect nothing - The Secret Cord Chomper just moves them out of the way and gets down to the serious business of destruction.
Luckily, the people I work with are also animal minded so, other than a gale of laughter down the phone yesterday when I called in to report the latest mishap, I have not yet been asked to start funding the replacements myself (I did offer)...
Off to B&Q this weekend to buy metal pipes.


----------



## Candice0985

boxermom said:


> Lady should have her own commercial on TV, she's so beautiful!



haha thanks!
 that's what my mom says about her Grandkitty, she thinks I should send pictures of her in to friskies or other cat food companies so she can be a meowdel 

Lady is just happy taking pictures for her TPF aunties


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> haha thanks!
> that's what my mom says about her Grandkitty, she thinks I should send pictures of her in to friskies or other cat food companies so she can be a meowdel
> 
> Lady is just happy taking pictures for her TPF aunties



Foster and Norton think Lady is very pretty and would like MOAR pictures, please


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> Another peaceful start to the day at BBT as four kittins and Missy send Daisy Kittin on her way by hurling abuse and mean words at her...I have no idea where they picked up such bad manners.
> 
> View attachment 2762018



I'm imagining what this looks like to a passerby! A gang of kitties staring down anyone who happens to walk past their window.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Foster and Norton think Lady is very pretty and would like MOAR pictures, please



I will consult with miss Lady Clementine Bogart to see if she approves of Norton and Fosters requests  knowing her fondness for the camera she will be happy to pose for some peektures!


----------



## poopsie

Candice0985 said:


> I will consult with miss Lady Clementine Bogart to see if she approves of Norton and Fosters requests  knowing her fondness for the camera she will be happy to pose for some peektures!
> View attachment 2762400





ZOMG that is priceless!!!!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> I will consult with miss Lady Clementine Bogart to see if she approves of Norton and Fosters requests  knowing her fondness for the camera she will be happy to pose for some peektures!
> View attachment 2762400



Oh that belly! Lady, you are just too cute. Do you allow razzberries and belly scritchies or would I lose my face?


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Oh that belly! Lady, you are just too cute. Do you allow razzberries and belly scritchies or would I lose my face?



Lady loves razzberries and belly rubs, but also loves kisses on the face and lips  ever since she was a tiny little kittin she'll lean in mouth first and hold  her little snoots to my lips, she loves it. Lady doesn't like being held too much though, she starts squirming after a few seconds and wants down 

both Tuck and Lady just love being cuddled and touched. razzberries, kisses, head bops, back massages...all good in their books!


----------



## dusty paws

omg that belly - rosie has competition!


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> omg that belly - rosie has competition!



So does Missy and she is not pleased about it!


----------



## clevercat

Meanwhile, I had it bought home to me today how different my work life and home life are. This morning,  I had a meeting in Knightsbridge, was then taken out to lunch at a lovely Italian restaurant opposite Harrods. Spent a couple of hours after lunch wandering around Harrods (I used to work there, so for me it's always been like my second home), cooing over the new shoe department and the handbag departments...made a total impulse buy at Chanel, it was like floating around in a little cloud of luxury all day. Jumped into a cab to the station, came home...to several piles of yark, a steamer so strong it could strip paint and a hoard of kittens all yelling their outrage at how late dinner was.
From teh sublime to teh ridiculous...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Meanwhile, I had it bought home to me today how different my work life and home life are. This morning,  I had a meeting in Knightsbridge, was then taken out to lunch at a lovely Italian restaurant opposite Harrods. Spent a couple of hours after lunch wandering around Harrods (I used to work there, so for me it's always been like my second home), cooing over the new shoe department and the handbag departments...made a total impulse buy at Chanel, it was like floating around in a little cloud of luxury all day. Jumped into a cab to the station, came home...to several piles of yark, a steamer so strong it could strip paint and a hoard of kittens all yelling their outrage at how late dinner was.
> From teh sublime to teh ridiculous...




Lol it doesn't take long before we are all snapped back to reality! But that's what these little luxurious breaks are for right? To make everyday life just that but more enjoyable &#128522;

So what did you get!?

I reaaallly want the VCA holiday necklace. Fingers crossed I can find one! They're sold out in Canada ( and by sold out I mean all 10 allotted pieces lol)


----------



## Candice0985

dusty paws said:


> omg that belly - rosie has competition!







clevercat said:


> So does Missy and she is not pleased about it!




Lady is over here walking around boasting about her tummy fluff "see mom the treaties have paid off!" &#128540;


----------



## boxermom

Candice0985 said:


> Lady is over here walking around boasting about her tummy fluff "see mom the treaties have paid off!" &#128540;



Yes, Lady's *pinup* pic was very nice I love cats with a generous tummy.

clever, our animals always bring us back down to earth. Many years ago I attended a lovely neighborhood ladies' Christmas luncheon--we dressed up and had a fine time. I came home to discover that Duffy (our young Boxer then) had unwrapped several gifts that had been under the tree and played with them:  an art set complete with chalk, watercolors, etc., a perfume bottle that he managed to open (the room smelled like Arpege for a year) plus some gloves, etc. Of course he had been in his kennel when I left so that was another mystery along with how the heck he got that perfume bottle open with no opposable thumbs.  What a welcome home!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Lol it doesn't take long before we are all snapped back to reality! But that's what these little luxurious breaks are for right? To make everyday life just that but more enjoyable &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> So what did you get!?
> 
> I reaaallly want the VCA holiday necklace. Fingers crossed I can find one! They're sold out in Canada ( and by sold out I mean all 10 allotted pieces lol)



I will do a small reveal later  It was totally unplanned - I love treats like that. I was given an unexpected bonus by my lovely company, so I did the sensible thing and saved a chunk...then had a little splurge. Something Balenciaga (still my first bag love) will be here next week, and then yesterday's little spending spree. You are absolutely right, Candice - days like yesterday make life sparkle that bit more.
And talking of sparkle - I googled that necklace. How beautiful. I hope you can find one.




boxermom said:


> Yes, Lady's *pinup* pic was very nice I love cats with a generous tummy.
> 
> clever, our animals always bring us back down to earth. Many years ago I attended a lovely neighborhood ladies' Christmas luncheon--we dressed up and had a fine time. I came home to discover that Duffy (our young Boxer then) had unwrapped several gifts that had been under the tree and played with them:  an art set complete with chalk, watercolors, etc., a perfume bottle that he managed to open (the room smelled like Arpege for a year) plus some gloves, etc. Of course he had been in his kennel when I left so that was another mystery along with how the heck he got that perfume bottle open with no opposable thumbs.  What a welcome home!



Lol at Duffy, boxermom - I can imagine how he would've been sitting there, the picture of innocence, swearing it was Christmas Elves and not he who caused such destruction...
Still, I'd rather my home smelled of Arpege, than the fragrance I came back to yesterday...
Reminds me of years ago, when I was dating. I took BF home for the first time - I spent the morning before making sure everything was perfect. We came home late and a little tipsy. I still remember so clearly, Clyde (the first feline love of my life) sitting just inside the door, furious at being made to wait for dinner. His expression said it all. "I don't like the look of this one, Mum. Tell him to takes a good deep breffs as he crosses teh threshold." Yep - steamer central. I was mortified.
There's an endless way our animals can amuse and embarrass us...


----------



## clevercat

Just found William face down in my porridge.
Still, better than his behaviour earlier this morning - sneezing into my face by way of a wake-up call.


----------



## clevercat

Georgie is none too pleased at being involved in this little reveal...


----------



## boxermom

I love when Chanel wraps their packages like that!

George's facial expressions are the best.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I will do a small reveal later  It was totally unplanned - I love treats like that. I was given an unexpected bonus by my lovely company, so I did the sensible thing and saved a chunk...then had a little splurge. Something Balenciaga (still my first bag love) will be here next week, and then yesterday's little spending spree. You are absolutely right, Candice - days like yesterday make life sparkle that bit more.
> And talking of sparkle - I googled that necklace. How beautiful. I hope you can find one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol at Duffy, boxermom - I can imagine how he would've been sitting there, the picture of innocence, swearing it was Christmas Elves and not he who caused such destruction...
> Still, I'd rather my home smelled of Arpege, than the fragrance I came back to yesterday...
> Reminds me of years ago, when I was dating. I took BF home for the first time - I spent the morning before making sure everything was perfect. We came home late and a little tipsy. I still remember so clearly, Clyde (the first feline love of my life) sitting just inside the door, furious at being made to wait for dinner. His expression said it all. "I don't like the look of this one, Mum. Tell him to takes a good deep breffs as he crosses teh threshold." Yep - steamer central. I was mortified.
> There's an endless way our animals can amuse and embarrass us...




I found one in Naples Florida! Ordering today &#128516; I'll post pics when I receive it!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> I found one in Naples Florida! Ordering today &#128516; I'll post pics when I receive it!



Oh yay! It's really beautiful...adding it to the list of things I never knew I wanted lol.


----------



## leasul2003

Georgie's face is priceless in those photos!!


----------



## poopsie

What's in the bocks?


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> Georgie is none too pleased at being involved in this little reveal...
> View attachment 2763121
> 
> View attachment 2763122
> 
> View attachment 2763123



Open, open, open...I see the camellia....it is not just any old thing from Chanel.....it is special....waiting, waiting, waiting


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> What's in the bocks?





stylemechanel said:


> Open, open, open...I see the camellia....it is not just any old thing from Chanel.....it is special....waiting, waiting, waiting



I am hopeless...it's sitting there still unopened. Real life got in the way yesterday, with deliveries of cat food and kibble and litter arriving all day....
This morning I was up at 5AM, had washed the floors, vacuumed, cleaned the trays, fed everyone by 6AM. Popped out to feed and cuddle Doris, came back in, realised my diamond ring was missing, spent frantic half hour looking for it (found it, thank goodness - Monsters had somehow taken it out of its box and hidden it under the TV. The cats tell me they are mystified as to how it got there), showered, made coffee...and now I am heading back to bed for a couple of hours. Exhausted. Bocks opening later


----------



## clevercat

This is as close to snoodling as Georgie Porgie will allow



Missy, wanting to know if her belly is as cute as Lady's belly...



Geezer portrait



Mr Murphy


----------



## leasul2003

Do my eyes deceive me or is that my Basil that I see?   (No really, are they deceiving me? I'm not wearing my glasses. Hehehe) Missy, your tummy is so floofy and kissable!


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> Basil



Lol that was Norton, doing his Basil impression.
I'll see if the real Basil! Basil! Basil! Is in teh mood for a photo. BRB!


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> Basil




Here you go...he is fast asleep


----------



## Cindi

Looks like a lovely Sunday at Casa Clever now that the ring has been recovered. Whew!  Now open the box!!!!! Please?


----------



## leasul2003

clevercat said:


> Here you go...he is fast asleep
> View attachment 2764157



Yay!!!! Smooches on that cute little nose.


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay!!!  Mr. Murphy!!!  

Wutz in Georgie's Bocks?  It gots to be cool cuz Oringy guys git all teh cool stuff.

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## boxermom

Love all the photos. There's something about Georgie's face--his expressions are priceless.


----------



## gazoo

At my house the main things I search for DAILY are my IPOD and some cuticle clippers that I've had for over 10 years, and cannot replace, as they aren't made anymore.  Hagar steals them every time.  My husband keeps telling me to put them somewhere safe, but of course I never put them in a drawer and every day rip around and around frantically looking for them.  Hagar just loves anything/everything shiny.  And he never uses the same hiding spot two times in a row.  I shudder to think of him getting his mits on my jewelry.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> This is as close to snoodling as Georgie Porgie will allow
> View attachment 2764147
> 
> 
> Missy, wanting to know if her belly is as cute as Lady's belly...
> View attachment 2764148
> 
> 
> Geezer portrait
> View attachment 2764149
> 
> 
> Mr Murphy
> View attachment 2764152




Awww morning kitties! Yes Missy your belly is soooo floofy and cutes!  Do you let clever give you belly rubs!?


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> At my house the main things I search for DAILY are my IPOD and some cuticle clippers that I've had for over 10 years, and cannot replace, as they aren't made anymore.  Hagar steals them every time.  My husband keeps telling me to put them somewhere safe, but of course I never put them in a drawer and every day rip around the around frantically looking for them.  Hagar just loves anything/everything shiny.  And he never uses the same hiding spot two times in a row.  I shudder to think of him getting his mits on my jewelry.




Lol! He's like a raven, attracted to shiny things!

I woke up this morning to the toilet paper completely unraveled and the garbage in the washroom tipped over. Lady was quietly pointing at Tuck saying it wasn't me!


----------



## gazoo

^^ LOL  Life is so much better and funnier with these little furry souls.


----------



## leasul2003

Surprisingly mine are pretty good about not hiding stuff. Well, except Jasper is fascinated with rubber bands. He manages to find them every time. Usually he tries to feed them or bathe them by dropping them in his water bowl or food bowl.


----------



## poopsie

Teh Bocks.....................open it!!!!! 

pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze??????????resents



In the meantime----I wanna come snoodle with teh kittehs


----------



## Candice0985

gazoo said:


> ^^ LOL  Life is so much better and funnier with these little furry souls.




I agree! Even after a horrible day they always make me smile and calm my nerves! I couldn't imagine a home without them!


----------



## leasul2003

poopsie2 said:


> Teh Bocks.....................open it!!!!!
> 
> pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze??????????resents
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime----I wanna come snoodle with teh kittehs


 
I love that picture! too funny.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Yay a Mr Norton peecture&#8230; and Georgie&#8230;. my fave kittehs

PS.. Didn't you say you bought something from Chanel????


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Yay a Mr Norton peecture and Georgie. my fave kittehs
> 
> PS.. Didn't you say you bought something from Chanel????



Why yes, yes I did 
I am going through buyer's guilt (which is probably why I haven't unboxed it yet - and it's different to buyer's remorse, as ooh my little purchase is LOVELY) - you know, that whole committee in my head..."clevercat, you are old enough to know better than to spend so much on something so little" and the pro-side..."leave clevercat alone, she deserves pritty things naow and then"
sigh


----------



## clevercat

Another Brefus at BBT peekchure


----------



## clevercat

Phillip is a big believer in "if it fits, I sits!"


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh Phil, you look completely "eggs-hausted" Ahahahahaha


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Oh Phil, you look completely "eggs-hausted" Ahahahahaha



Bwahahaha!


----------



## vinbenphon1

I am going through the same guilt with a pair of Louboutins - "I should return them"&#8230;. "nope I'm ganna keep them". "Really, where am I going to wear them. They're going back"&#8230;."But I could just wear them out to dinner&#8230;.." "I'm taking them back". "Yep" "No"


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> I am going through the same guilt with a pair of Louboutins - "I should return them"&#8230;. "nope I'm ganna keep them". "Really, where am I going to wear them. They're going back"&#8230;."But I could just wear them out to dinner&#8230;.." "I'm taking them back". "Yep" "No"



I'm so glad it's not just me! I have lots going on with work this morning and still the argument carries on at the back of my mind...
Peekchure of the Loubies, please? Unless you are like me and are still gazing, awestruck, at the unopened bocks...


----------



## boxermom

I keep bothering you feline experts with questions. The brefus pic makes me wonder if they each have their own personal bowl and know which is theirs, or do they just grab the first available bowl of food?

Sleeping on the egg crate is certainly one I haven't seen before


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I keep bothering you feline experts with questions. The brefus pic makes me wonder if they each have their own personal bowl and know which is theirs, or do they just grab the first available bowl of food?
> 
> Sleeping on the egg crate is certainly one I haven't seen before



You never both me, boxermom! They all tend to line up in the same position before making a mad dash to the first bowl that has food put into it  Basil is of the opinion all bowls belong to him and he is not averse to sticking his paw into someone else's bowl and dragging it away from them...


----------



## clevercat

Is this thing on?


Good. I shall now ignore it.


----------



## boxermom

^hahaha!


----------



## clevercat

Angel, doing her meerkat impression


----------



## dusty paws

clever, i hear you on the guilt. but here's the thing.. is it a one time only purchase or is it reoccurring? do you do it often? do you have a healthy savings account?

that's what dh threw at me when I told him i wanted to buy something extravagant for my 30th. so... i bought my item, no guilt. use it, enjoy it! 

and hai angel! we call that the polar bear in our house.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Is this thing on?
> View attachment 2765169
> 
> Good. I shall now ignore it.
> View attachment 2765170


 yep, that's about right!



clevercat said:


> Angel, doing her meerkat impression
> View attachment 2765182
> 
> View attachment 2765184



Angel! she is the prettiest little girl, I just want to give her the biggest cuddle and kisses on her fluffy tortie belleh!


----------



## boxermom

Angel, that pose is impressive! And yes, polar bears love to stand that way (a polar bear safari was a gift to dh for one of his milestone b-days).

When are we going to see what's in the beautiful Chanel bocks???


----------



## leasul2003

I just have to say that if reincarnation really does exist, I want to come back as one of Clever's clan. There is never a dull moment and they never question your love...now with that said, can we see your new pretty?


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> Angel, doing her meerkat impression
> View attachment 2765182
> 
> View attachment 2765184



I am in love 



clevercat said:


> Is this thing on?
> View attachment 2765169
> 
> Good. I shall now ignore it.
> View attachment 2765170





clevercat said:


> Phillip is a big believer in "if it fits, I sits!"
> View attachment 2765051
> 
> View attachment 2765052




Again, I am in love, my heart be still. 



clevercat said:


> Why yes, yes I did
> I am going through buyer's guilt (which is probably why I haven't unboxed it yet - and it's different to buyer's remorse, as ooh my little purchase is LOVELY) - you know, that whole committee in my head..."clevercat, you are old enough to know better than to spend so much on something so little" and the pro-side..."leave clevercat alone, she deserves pritty things naow and then"
> sigh




OK, my very wonderful friend...it is totally up to you and what is in your heart. But as a friend who sees you from this side of the computer...you should give yourself a break, do something you really want, pat yourself on the back and allow yourself - once in a while to say "Yes! I earned this. I love this, I want this!" If that can't happen with this piece, it is not for you and something better is down the road. Speaking from my heart...no matter what...you should have beautiful things to look at and make you happy. JMTC!


----------



## dusty paws

^^^this!!!


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> clever, i hear you on the guilt. but here's the thing.. is it a one time only purchase or is it reoccurring? do you do it often? do you have a healthy savings account?
> 
> 
> 
> that's what dh threw at me when I told him i wanted to buy something extravagant for my 30th. so... i bought my item, no guilt. use it, enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> and hai angel! we call that the polar bear in our house.







boxermom said:


> Angel, that pose is impressive! And yes, polar bears love to stand that way (a polar bear safari was a gift to dh for one of his milestone b-days).
> 
> 
> 
> When are we going to see what's in the beautiful Chanel bocks???







leasul2003 said:


> I just have to say that if reincarnation really does exist, I want to come back as one of Clever's clan. There is never a dull moment and they never question your love...now with that said, can we see your new pretty?







stylemechanel said:


> I am in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I am in love, my heart be still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, my very wonderful friend...it is totally up to you and what is in your heart. But as a friend who sees you from this side of the computer...you should give yourself a break, do something you really want, pat yourself on the back and allow yourself - once in a while to say "Yes! I earned this. I love this, I want this!" If that can't happen with this piece, it is not for you and something better is down the road. Speaking from my heart...no matter what...you should have beautiful things to look at and make you happy. JMTC!







dusty paws said:


> ^^^this!!!





The committee is still discussing this most recent purchase lol. I have a one in, two out policy and have already packed up a couple of things for consignment...IDK why I'm in two minds about this one - my Balenciaga treat arrived this morning and I was ripping it open almost before it left the postman's hands!

I think maybe I just need something nice to look forward to after my MRI - in which case, the bocks opening will be taking place tomorrow afternoon and you are all invited 

And of course, I had help this morning...


----------



## clevercat

The peekchures...


----------



## dusty paws

nosey rosies!


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> nosey rosies!



Lol - there is no movement of anything at all at BBT without a posse of kittins appearing from *nowhere* to investigate.

Any news on the wee baby kittins, Dusty?


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> Lol - there is no movement of anything at all at BBT without a posse of kittins appearing from *nowhere* to investigate.
> 
> Any news on the wee baby kittins, Dusty?



they were taken to a cat rescue. a little sad as i would've been so happy to have helped, but i don't want to risk putting rosie in any sort of danger. they did manage to catch mamma cat today so she will be joining them. cute little buggers though.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> they were taken to a cat rescue. a little sad as i would've been so happy to have helped, but i don't want to risk putting rosie in any sort of danger. they did manage to catch mamma cat today so she will be joining them. cute little buggers though.



I'm so glad mama was found! I hope they will all find wonderful Furever Homes.


----------



## boxermom

LOL'ing at the kittehs sniffing the Bal!  Now a dog would be munching on the aromatic and tasty leather.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> LOL'ing at the kittehs sniffing the Bal!  Now a dog would be munching on the aromatic and tasty leather.



Not just a dog...Olivia-Skye is very partial to chomping on the handles of Bal. 
*Better then teh 'nip, Mama!*


----------



## vinbenphon1

If you keep yours, I will keep mine  

Can't wait to see your Bal treatie though&#8230;... look at those eager beavers he he he


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Not just a dog...Olivia-Skye is very partial to chomping on the handles of Bal.
> *Better then teh 'nip, Mama!*



don't do it Livvie!!! Clever will be so sad!


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> If you keep yours, I will keep mine
> 
> Can't wait to see your Bal treatie though... look at those eager beavers he he he




Lol - it's still in the bocks!
Meanwhile, here is the Bal treatie


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> Lol - it's still in the bocks!
> Meanwhile, here is the Bal treatie
> View attachment 2766901



I love it! It's so cute how the kittehs are mesmerized by something new.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Lol - it's still in the bocks!
> Meanwhile, here is the Bal treatie
> View attachment 2766901




Ooooohhh!  Gorgeous bag!


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I love it! It's so cute how the kittehs are mesmerized by something new.





jenny70 said:


> Ooooohhh!  Gorgeous bag!



Thank you - I was so excited to get this. It's almost been mine several times over the past year and now here it is, mine all mine!
Meanwhile - MRI is done and dusted and I'm back home. Results come through in a fortnight.
I am now heading to the kitchen to make the biggest bowl of pasta and steamed veggies - I wasn't allowed to eat or drink for six hours before and am going to make up for it. On another positive note, according to the hospital's scales  - I've lost 7kg (about 14lb?) since the beginning of August. Woo hoo!


----------



## dusty paws

clever, what color is the bal? it's gorgeous!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Lol - it's still in the bocks!
> Meanwhile, here is the Bal treatie
> View attachment 2766901



LOVE this! I love a taupe coloured bag, you can wear it with anything! and the rose gold hardware is so pretty. congrats! I would have ripped open the box asap as well if I knew this was inside


----------



## buzzytoes

Glad you finally got your MRI done! One step closer to being pain free!


----------



## Cindi

Love your new Bal!!! Congrats it's gorgeous. Now you just need a steel reinforced locking gun safe to keep it in so no teef marks magically appear. lol


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> clever, what color is the bal? it's gorgeous!



Thank you, Dusty! It's Papyrus. Reminds me of Hermes Etoupe, but richer - like wet clay.


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> LOVE this! I love a taupe coloured bag, you can wear it with anything! and the rose gold hardware is so pretty. congrats! I would have ripped open the box asap as well if I knew this was inside





buzzytoes said:


> Glad you finally got your MRI done! One step closer to being pain free!





Cindi said:


> Love your new Bal!!! Congrats it's gorgeous. Now you just need a steel reinforced locking gun safe to keep it in so no teef marks magically appear. lol



Thank you - I'm very happy with it! Lol at getting a gun safe for it - although they'd probably find a way to break into that.
My plug replacement for the landline arrived today, along with a note "This one is cat proof". HA!
buzzy - I'm glad it's finally done. Two months to the day that I was last discharged from hospital.


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> Thank you - I was so excited to get this. It's almost been mine several times over the past year and now here it is, mine all mine!
> Meanwhile - MRI is done and dusted and I'm back home. Results come through in a fortnight.
> I am now heading to the kitchen to make the biggest bowl of pasta and steamed veggies - I wasn't allowed to eat or drink for six hours before and am going to make up for it. On another positive note, according to the hospital's scales  - I've lost 7kg (about 14lb?) since the beginning of August. Woo hoo!





Congratulations Clevercat!!! It is really pretty and I bet it looks fabulous on your arm. 

So glad the MRI is over. I hope the results are what you need to move forward with your surgery  - one step forward to  having it all done and behind you. I will be thinking about you all day.

I can completely relate to wanting a huge bowl of pasta and veggies. I did that last night and savored every single bite, and it was ggggooooodddd. 

Congratulations on the weight loss - although I am sure you would  have rather done it any other way than get sick, I bet you look great.


----------



## clevercat

Gerbil has taken a liking to teh Chanel box...Georgie isn't too happy about it.


----------



## boxermom

^Gerbil is so cute. So he'll see to it that we won't see the Chanel anytime soon.

If BBT learns about the *catproof* note, they will take it as a challenge to prove the sender wrong!

That's a tough way to lose weight, clever, but we look for a silver lining wherever we can. I lost weight after my heart surgery and am now battling to keep from re-gaining it. It's always something.


----------



## clevercat

Trying to eat a slice of toast without an audience is impossible at BBT


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> ^Gerbil is so cute. So he'll see to it that we won't see the Chanel anytime soon.
> 
> If BBT learns about the *catproof* note, they will take it as a challenge to prove the sender wrong!
> 
> That's a tough way to lose weight, clever, but we look for a silver lining wherever we can. I lost weight after my heart surgery and am now battling to keep from re-gaining it. It's always something.




I know! I have everything coated in Bitter Apple and then covered in cord protectors. I can already see this lot, metaphorically pushing their sleeves up as they work out how best to create the most destruction.
As for the weight - you're right, it's always something...because I can't eat things like chocolate or nuts at the moment, I'm eating fruit. After the op it will be a different (gluttonous lol) matter.


----------



## clevercat

stylemechanel said:


> Congratulations Clevercat!!! It is really pretty and I bet it looks fabulous on your arm.
> 
> 
> 
> So glad the MRI is over. I hope the results are what you need to move forward with your surgery  - one step forward to  having it all done and behind you. I will be thinking about you all day.
> 
> 
> 
> I can completely relate to wanting a huge bowl of pasta and veggies. I did that last night and savored every single bite, and it was ggggooooodddd.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the weight loss - although I am sure you would  have rather done it any other way than get sick, I bet you look great.




I missed your post, stylemechanel! Thank you so much - and I read your other post about my unopened Chanel box and you're right! It was unplanned, but it was a 'I work hard, I love this, I'm getting it!' moment. 
The purchase is staying (vinbenphoen, this means you get to keep your Loubies  and we need peekchures please).
So last night I ate a scone and butter. I don't eat things like that, don't have them in the house, but my Dad is coming up for a few days and he has such a sweet tooth. Anyway, I ate his scone and I paid for it. Five hours of agony. I am so doped up on painkillers this morning that everything in the world looks rosey and wonderful, lol, and I learned a lesson. Don't stray from the healthy eating lifestyle until AFTER surgery...
I'm working from teh comfort of my bed today and Foster is beyond thrilled to have his Person on hand for regular chin scritchies and conversation


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Trying to eat a slice of toast without an audience is impossible at BBT
> View attachment 2767190



Love this  

This is why DH didn't get to eat any of the chicken in his soup today ahahhah


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> The purchase is staying (vinbenphoen, this means you get to keep your Loubies  and we need peekchures please).
> ...
> I'm working from teh comfort of my bed today and Foster is beyond thrilled to have his Person on hand for regular chin scritchies and conversation



Sounds like a plan to me I will post peekchures tomorrow Yay I get to open the box 

Oh wittle Foster. I would love to scwatch your wittle chinnie


----------



## mp4

Love the pictures and so happy you had your MRI!  I hope the wait for surgery is not too long...

In the meantime enjoy your weight loss .  Pros and cons in everything


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> I missed your post, stylemechanel! Thank you so much - and I read your other post about my unopened Chanel box and you're right! It was unplanned, but it was a 'I work hard, I love this, I'm getting it!' moment.
> The purchase is staying (vinbenphoen, this means you get to keep your Loubies  and we need peekchures please).
> So last night I ate a scone and butter. I don't eat things like that, don't have them in the house, but my Dad is coming up for a few days and he has such a sweet tooth. Anyway, I ate his scone and I paid for it. Five hours of agony. I am so doped up on painkillers this morning that everything in the world looks rosey and wonderful, lol, and I learned a lesson. Don't stray from the healthy eating lifestyle until AFTER surgery...
> I'm working from teh comfort of my bed today and Foster is beyond thrilled to have his Person on hand for regular chin scritchies and conversation



 Clever, please do not do that again. Wait for the surgery and then after when you are well and healed...go for it with the furbabies. Have ice cream, eat chocolate (not for the furbabies - they can have some fish), but please be careful! 

Hear anything yet about the MRI?


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> I missed your post, stylemechanel! Thank you so much - and I read your other post about my unopened Chanel box and you're right! It was unplanned, but it was a 'I work hard, I love this, I'm getting it!' moment.
> The purchase is staying (vinbenphoen, this means you get to keep your Loubies  and we need peekchures please).
> So last night I ate a scone and butter. I don't eat things like that, don't have them in the house, but my Dad is coming up for a few days and he has such a sweet tooth. Anyway, I ate his scone and I paid for it. Five hours of agony. I am so doped up on painkillers this morning that everything in the world looks rosey and wonderful, lol, and I learned a lesson. Don't stray from the healthy eating lifestyle until AFTER surgery...
> I'm working from teh comfort of my bed today and Foster is beyond thrilled to have his Person on hand for regular chin scritchies and conversation



Oh no!  I'm so sorry the treat hurt you.


----------



## clevercat

Am in hospital - needing good thought please as they may operate today or tomorrow. VERY nervous...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Positive vibes coming right up and heading your way Clever&#8230; Squeezing with all my might 

I am sure you are in very good hands so take a few deep breaths and think of all your kittehs waiting for their momma&#8230;


----------



## cats n bags

Sending mojo, vibes, purrs, headbutts, and all of the other positive energy, thoughts, and prayers we have.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Am in hospital - needing good thought please as they may operate today or tomorrow. VERY nervous...



Sending all our love.  Wembley sends a thumper of a head butt.  

Fingers crossed you can get this done sooner rather than later, and on to healing quickly.


----------



## jenny70

Thinking of you Clever. Lots of positive thoughts and healing vibes headed your way.


----------



## Cindi

I wish I could be there to hold your hand and tell you dumb jokes. I am very happy to hear you will soon be on the mend. Sending healing thoughts and prayers from across the pond.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Am in hospital - needing good thought please as they may operate today or tomorrow. VERY nervous...




Best wishes that everything goes smoothly! We will be thinking about you &#128522; kisses from Lady and head bops from Tucker


----------



## dusty paws

thinking of you clever


----------



## stylemechanel

sending tons and tons of hugs, well wishes, good thoughts, and of course more hugs!


----------



## poopsie

I have a care package all ready for you


----------



## leasul2003

Sending speedy recovery vibes your way. No way I can top Poopsie's care package.


----------



## clevercat

Discharged and on way home - no surgery. I am so disappointed...
Thank you all for the good thoughts - I will need them within the next month (I hope). Meanwhile, still living under the threat of another attack. Not happy.


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> Discharged and on way home - no surgery. I am so disappointed...
> Thank you all for the good thoughts - I will need them within the next month (I hope). Meanwhile, still living under the threat of another attack. Not happy.



Aaawww clever, that is just so not right. I am so sorry!!!! Get some rest and please take it very easy. I am thinking about you!!!!


----------



## boxermom

I was hoping it would be over by now. How disappointing to think you're about to have surgery and then it doesn't happen and they send you home.

Prayers every day for you, clever. I'm so hoping they get you well sooner rather than later.


----------



## buzzytoes

Man I was hoping your next post would be saying surgery was done. Glad you are home at least.


----------



## boxermom

Thinking positive thoughts for you, clever. Gentle hugs!


----------



## Candice0985

Hi Clever, we are here for you when you're ready to return. I wish I could send you flowers or something you have been through so much just in the last week alone. i'm so so sorry about Miss Bean, I cried when I heard  

hugs and kisses from Lady and Tuck xoxo


----------



## buzzytoes

I really have nothing to say. Just lots of tears and


----------



## dusty paws

can anyone recall the name of the rescue org that clever helps out at?


----------



## cats n bags

dusty paws said:


> can anyone recall the name of the rescue org that clever helps out at?



http://www.pawsforlife-mini.co.uk/mission-statement/

was where we helped the angel fund.


----------



## jenny70

Thinking of you Clever.


----------



## Cindi

Maybe they will move up her procedure since she is not doing well. I really wish I lived close enough to help out. ((((HUGS)))) to you Clever. I hope you are doing ok.


----------



## leasul2003

Big hugs from across the pond.


----------



## dusty paws

hi clever - just wanted to let you know that we are thinking of you here in the paws household.


----------



## stylemechanel

As always my very wonderful friend......many many hugs  we are all thinking of you


----------



## vinbenphon1

As already said by many above ...


----------



## cats n bags

I just had an email from Clever.  She asked me to copy the Rainbow Bridge message here in case anyone missed it and doesn't know about Miss Bean.



cats n bags said:


> This is a post I never expected to put here as I know we all hate seeing new messages in this thread.  :cry:
> 
> Sunday, October 5th, our dear Miss Maia-Annabel crossed over the bridge to join her brothers Solomon, Tommy, and Colin.
> 
> Clever got home from the hospital and noticed Miss Bean was not well, and she met LV at the clinic where they determined that our dear little Butterbean was suffering from acute kidney failure, and that it was likely genetic.  Miss Bean crossed over the bridge surrounded in love and light with two people who cared for her very deeply.
> 
> Clever knew it was too soon to leave the hospital, but felt that the universe knew she needed to get home, even for a short, but sad time.  She is heartbroken for her loss, and asked me to post for her.  She is going back to the hospital today because she is still very sick.
> 
> I'm going to post a quote from the email she sent me yesterday with the sad news.
> 
> " Please say a prayer for Maia-Annabel. I know she is with Sol, Tommy and Colin tonight...it will take me a long time to come to terms with this, if I ever do."
> 
> Please send healing thoughts to Clevercat.
> 
> Play hard up at the bridge Miss Bean, you were a bright shining light that burned out much too soon.  We will miss you and your stories about the ebil monsters stealing the beagles and cheeze and munching on the licorice charger cords.
> 
> Luv, Stinky  and Hugs from Stinky's Mum and the others here at Stinkums Manor.



If you check Stinky's thread, we are planning a tribute to Miss Bean and Clever for sunrise Friday morning 10-10.  In todays email, Clever mentioned she is set for a procedure Friday, so the more positive energy to her the better.  

I was asked earlier this week if there is a charity Clever supported.  I'm sure she cared about many animal helpers, but this is the one where we sent the money to help Angel and her kittens when they needed the special medicine.
http://www.pawsforlife-mini.co.uk/mission-statement/

Thank you all for your thoughts and good wishes for Clever.  

Luv, Stinky's Mum and


----------



## boxermom

I still can't believe Miss Bean is gone. The dowager princess of BBT. Saying prayers for clever. She surely deserves years of good things after the tragedies she's endured.


----------



## gazoo

:cry:


----------



## stylemechanel

My heart hurts for you, Clever, and all the kids a BBT.  So sorry - just so so sorry. I hope Ms. Bean is playing happily and feeling no pain.

Clever, please take care of yourself.

As always I am sending many many hugs and healing wishes for you.


----------



## buzzytoes

Thrilled to hear the procedure is set for Friday - hope this will take care of her pain.

Still thinking of you Clever, as I am every day.


----------



## jenny70

Thinking of you Clever. Praying for a successful surgery and speedy recovery.


----------



## Candice0985

To Clever and Missy
We are all thinking of you and Missy

I raise my coffee cup in honour of Missy and have included a rainbow from yesterday. Wishing a speedy recovery Clever and I hope that Missy is pain free and playing with her brothers looking down on you and sending you healing loving energy. 

&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;
Candice.


----------



## vinbenphon1

:rain:


----------



## cats n bags

Good Morning Miss Bean and thank you for sharing your life with us.  I salute you with a big cup of Irish Breakfast.

Clever, we are thinking of you and hoping you do well with the medical stuff today and are back home soon.  Thank you for sharing Miss Bean with us.


----------



## jenny70

Thinking of Clever and Miss Bean today.


----------



## boxermom

I echo all of your friends, clever. Today I celebrate the glorious life of Miss Personality aka Maia-Annabel. I also am saying prayers for a swift surgery and uncomplicated recovery for you.


----------



## dusty paws

fog here this morning but i have on my purple sweater. thinking of you clever and celebrating the beautiful life of Miss Maia-Annabel. sending you healing thoughts and all our love, rosie & laura


----------



## buzzytoes

Here is my purple shirt today - worn specifically for Clever and Miss Bean.


----------



## jenny70

buzzytoes said:


> Here is my purple shirt today - worn specifically for Clever and Miss Bean.




Love it!


----------



## poopsie

What lovely tributes!


----------



## dusty paws

buzzy your shirt is perfect!


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> Here is my purple shirt today - worn specifically for Clever and Miss Bean.



love it!


----------



## oggers86

Sorry to hear about Miss Bean xx


----------



## stylemechanel

buzzytoes said:


> Here is my purple shirt today - worn specifically for Clever and Miss Bean.



 So perfect, thank you!


----------



## stylemechanel

A little late with my pic, but Clever sending many hugs and Miss. Bean here's to you:


----------



## Cindi

Anyone know how Clever's procedure went? Hopefully she is hope recuperating with her babies. Sending hugs from across the pond  (HUGS))))


----------



## boxermom

Cindi said:


> Anyone know how Clever's procedure went? Hopefully she is hope recuperating with her babies. Sending hugs from across the pond  (HUGS))))



I've been thinking about this too. If it went routinely, she'll feel better physically very soon. The emotional pain of losing Miss Maia-Annabel, on the other hand, will be forever.

I so wish we all lived closer to her to help out and just be there in person to love and support her and BBT.


----------



## dusty paws

^me too boxermom.


----------



## jenny70

dusty paws said:


> ^me too boxermom.




+1


----------



## cats n bags

I had an email from Clever Friday afternoon and she said they planned to kick her out of the hospital Saturday.  She said she just wanted to go home and be with her cats and "wash the vet stink" off.  

I didn't want to bug her too much today, and am just hoping she got home and is now sleeping underneath a large snoodle pile after a difficult week.I hope she can stop in after she has had time to re-charge her own batteries and update everyone. 

I do appreciate everyone's sunrise posts.  I'm sure Clever will be comforted when she does get to read them.


----------



## vanilje

cats n bags said:


> I just had an email from Clever.  She asked me to copy the Rainbow Bridge message here in case anyone missed it and doesn't know about Miss Bean.
> 
> 
> 
> If you check Stinky's thread, we are planning a tribute to Miss Bean and Clever for sunrise Friday morning 10-10.  In todays email, Clever mentioned she is set for a procedure Friday, so the more positive energy to her the better.
> 
> I was asked earlier this week if there is a charity Clever supported.  I'm sure she cared about many animal helpers, but this is the one where we sent the money to help Angel and her kittens when they needed the special medicine.
> http://www.pawsforlife-mini.co.uk/mission-statement/
> 
> Thank you all for your thoughts and good wishes for Clever.
> 
> Luv, Stinky's Mum and



omg :cry: so sorry to read this.


----------



## boxermom

cats n bags said:


> I had an email from Clever Friday afternoon and she said they planned to kick her out of the hospital Saturday.  She said she just wanted to go home and be with her cats and "wash the vet stink" off.
> 
> I didn't want to bug her too much today, and am just hoping she got home and is now sleeping underneath a large snoodle pile after a difficult week.I hope she can stop in after she has had time to re-charge her own batteries and update everyone.
> 
> I do appreciate everyone's sunrise posts.  I'm sure Clever will be comforted when she does get to read them.



thanks for letting us know her status, cats.


----------



## dusty paws

thanks cats for letting us know - been thinking about her a lot the past few days


----------



## poopsie

I got a message earlier today. She is home and took a nice long soothing baff. By now I hope she is resting under a huge snoodle pile of purring cats


----------



## jenny70

poopsie2 said:


> I got a message earlier today. She is home and took a nice long soothing baff. By now I hope she is resting under a huge snoodle pile of purring cats




Best medicine ever!


----------



## boxermom

That's good to hear. This has been such a long ordeal!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Poor thing


----------



## stylemechanel

Hi Clever, I just saw the post from poopsie2, that you are home and resting. I am so glad you are home and that the babies will help you recoup. 

Thinking about you and wishing you well!
Many many hugs, my friend!


----------



## dusty paws

hi clever! hope you are having a good Monday - thinking of you today.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you all - so much - for the wonderful tributes and the sunrise photos for Missy. They mean more to me than I can say. 
I don't think it's really sunk in yet, that she has really gone. It seems impossible that I will never hear that squeaky little voice telling me about her day, asking for her snacks, telling me off for keeping her waiting at dinner time. Impossible to think I will never again wake up to find her snuggled up next to me, under the duvet.
Haven't cried like I thought I would, not yet anyway. 
Olivia-Skye hasn't been far from my side since I got home - so much like Missy, and of course the inevitable has happened more than once - I've had that moment I've 'forgotten' and called her Missy...
I know this will become easier to bear, just not yet...not for a long time.
As for me - the procedure I had last week was not the surgery I've been waiting for. I still have another 4-6 weeks before that can take place. For now, I am glad to be home and praying for a pain-free few weeks in the lead-up to surgery.
Again, big big thank you for holding us in your thoughts.


----------



## cats n bags




----------



## dusty paws




----------



## boxermom

So good to *see * you, clever. I'm sorry you still have surgery ahead of you. Most of all I'm so sorry about Missy.


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Thank you all - so much - for the wonderful tributes and the sunrise photos for Missy. They mean more to me than I can say.
> I don't think it's really sunk in yet, that she has really gone. It seems impossible that I will never hear that squeaky little voice telling me about her day, asking for her snacks, telling me off for keeping her waiting at dinner time. Impossible to think I will never again wake up to find her snuggled up next to me, under the duvet.
> Haven't cried like I thought I would, not yet anyway.
> Olivia-Skye hasn't been far from my side since I got home - so much like Missy, and of course the inevitable has happened more than once - I've had that moment I've 'forgotten' and called her Missy...
> I know this will become easier to bear, just not yet...not for a long time.
> As for me - the procedure I had last week was not the surgery I've been waiting for. I still have another 4-6 weeks before that can take place. For now, I am glad to be home and praying for a pain-free few weeks in the lead-up to surgery.
> Again, big big thank you for holding us in your thoughts.



So glad to hear from you.  There aren't words enough to express how sorry I am about Missy.  And I'm so sorry you have yet more surgery to undergo.  I hope your fur babies can help you with your grief and recovery.  Huge hugs from me and my bunch.


----------



## leasul2003

I'm glad to hear u r home. I'm so so sorry about Miss. Bean. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> Thank you all - so much - for the wonderful tributes and the sunrise photos for Missy. They mean more to me than I can say.
> I don't think it's really sunk in yet, that she has really gone. It seems impossible that I will never hear that squeaky little voice telling me about her day, asking for her snacks, telling me off for keeping her waiting at dinner time. Impossible to think I will never again wake up to find her snuggled up next to me, under the duvet.
> Haven't cried like I thought I would, not yet anyway.
> Olivia-Skye hasn't been far from my side since I got home - so much like Missy, and of course the inevitable has happened more than once - I've had that moment I've 'forgotten' and called her Missy...
> I know this will become easier to bear, just not yet...not for a long time.
> As for me - the procedure I had last week was not the surgery I've been waiting for. I still have another 4-6 weeks before that can take place. For now, I am glad to be home and praying for a pain-free few weeks in the lead-up to surgery.
> Again, big big thank you for holding us in your thoughts.



Well my friend, just glad to know you are home and resting. When you can lease update us.


----------



## buzzytoes

Thanks for checking in Clever. You know we worry.


----------



## clevercat

Feels strange, coming here without a Missy story...
Today I charged the phone and it broke my heart knowing I no longer need to cover the cords to protect them from Butterbean teef...
And I still haven't cried. I wonder why not?
Meanwhile, my wonderful Dad has just been diagnosed with a degenerative eye disease. He has an appointment tomorrow to find out if anything can be done to improve things, or at least stop things getting worse. Please would you send good thoughts and white light and prayers our way...
I can't believe that just a couple of weeks ago I was excited about something as silly as a new purse...the past nine days have put everything into perspective.


----------



## boxermom

^Sending prayers and positive thoughts to your father, clever. I've had several relatives with eye problems in their later years, so I know how scary it can be. But they've made strides with some of them if it's caught early. I have glaucoma on both parents' sides so I get my eye pressure checked yearly without fail. An uncle had macular degeneration and another relative has something similar. I hope there's something that can be done for him.

I know how you feel--how could I care about a bag when all this serious LIFE  and DEATH is going on around me? But we're not shallow people because we enjoy a bit of self-reward. It's just one facet of who we are. At heart you're a fantastic person and you deserve the goodies. But it's probably hard to enjoy something like a new purse while you're dealing with various losses.

Goodness, I didn't mean to write a novel. Take good care of yourself and let the rest of BBT give you their love.


----------



## dusty paws

Thinking of you and your dad, clever.


----------



## chessmont

dusty paws said:


> thinking of you and your dad, clever.



++++1


----------



## vinbenphon1

dusty paws said:


> Thinking of you and your dad, clever.



+2


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Feels strange, coming here without a Missy story...
> Today I charged the phone and it broke my heart knowing I no longer need to cover the cords to protect them from Butterbean teef...
> And I still haven't cried. I wonder why not?
> Meanwhile, my wonderful Dad has just been diagnosed with a degenerative eye disease. He has an appointment tomorrow to find out if anything can be done to improve things, or at least stop things getting worse. Please would you send good thoughts and white light and prayers our way...
> I can't believe that just a couple of weeks ago I was excited about something as silly as a new purse...the past nine days have put everything into perspective.



Keeping you and your wonderful Dad in my thoughts.


----------



## clevercat

Livvie is doing her little best to keep Mama smiling.


----------



## poopsie

You are such a beauty Olivia Skye


----------



## Jasmyn

clevercat said:


> Livvie is doing her little best to keep Mama smiling.
> View attachment 2780093



 Such a pretty girl. _I love those eyes! _


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Livvie is doing her little best to keep Mama smiling.
> View attachment 2780093



Hai pretty girl! you keep snuggling Mama Clever and take care of her okay?


----------



## dusty paws

Hi Livvie! You are such a gorgeous girl!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Livvie is doing her little best to keep Mama smiling.
> View attachment 2780093




She's such a good little girl!


----------



## boxermom

Olivia is such a pretty girl.


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> Livvie is doing her little best to keep Mama smiling.
> View attachment 2780093



Livvie, be still my heart....... and take good care of clever! She is very special.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Livvie is doing her little best to keep Mama smiling.
> View attachment 2780093



OMG, a face that would melt the Antarctic


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> OMG, a face that would melt the Antarctic


 
So very true...the most innocent of faces. You would never believe she totally destroyed a packing crate in order to get to the insert you can see her sitting in, in that photo.
*But it's just mah size, mama!* Just like her sister. I can't tell you the number of times I've called her Maia over the past few days. It doesn't help either, that Olivia is suddenly _everywhere_. One second under my feet in the kitchen trying to kill me, the next nipping swifitly into my spot on the sofa, the next moment sitting by the Nespresso warning me of the dangers of drinking too much caffeine...it's like I have a whole team of Birmans here - just like the old days when all-too-briefly there were three of them.
I am desperate to find a seal point boy to joint the family, but I know now is not the right time.
Next week, Missy's casket will be back at the vet - and I think I will need to ask a friend to collect it for me. It still doesn't seem possible that she is really gone.


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> So very true...the most innocent of faces.* You would never believe she totally destroyed a packing crate in order to get to the insert you can see her sitting in, in that photo.
> **But it's just mah size, mama!* Just like her sister. I can't tell you the number of times I've called her Maia over the past few days. It doesn't help either, that Olivia is suddenly _everywhere_. One second under my feet in the kitchen trying to kill me, the next nipping swifitly into my spot on the sofa, the next moment sitting by the Nespresso warning me of the dangers of drinking too much caffeine...it's like I have a whole team of Birmans here - just like the old days when all-too-briefly there were three of them.
> I am desperate to find a seal point boy to joint the family, but I know now is not the right time.
> Next week, Missy's casket will be back at the vet - and I think I will need to ask a friend to collect it for me. It still doesn't seem possible that she is really gone.



Well, she's completely right! It fits her to a T! I didn't notice that the first time I looked at the photo. I guess, like Missy, she assumes being pretty lets her get away with antics like this.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Well, she's completely right! It fits her to a T! I didn't notice that the first time I looked at the photo. I guess, like Missy, she assumes being pretty lets her get away with antics like this.




Antics like that and antics like chomping on the TV cord. Just found the Mini Bean nomming blissfully away at the back of the TV. sigh. I have just ordered something called Critter Cord - a citrus scented cord protector. Of course, Olivia will probably think this is the base for a lemon meringue pie...


----------



## clevercat

A little something for leasul


Clawed is a big boi naow (but still a kittin to his Gramma)


Mini Bean has taken a definite liking to her bespoke bed


----------



## poopsie

Thank you for those lovely pics    Lovely way to start the day


----------



## dusty paws

clawed you are so big!


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> clawed you are so big!


 
Luckily not so big that he doesn't still enjoy snuggle time with Gramma, also teh belly scritchies and razzberries.


----------



## Cindi

Awwwww. Look at the babies    I just love Olivia and her bed. Too cute.


----------



## boxermom

Olivia in her custom-shaped Styrofoam bed is sooo cute! Clawed is very handsome


----------



## leasul2003

Oh Basil! Basil! Basil! You make me smile.


----------



## clevercat

MOAR Basil




Group shot


----------



## poopsie

LMAO at that last one :lolots:  Those faces! Classic!


----------



## clevercat

And a little Beaker-Jane


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> LMAO at that last one :lolots:  Those faces! Classic!




Ah yes. The "Our Person is Eating and thinks we won't mind if she doesn't Share. Wrong!" Look.


----------



## boxermom

poopsie2 said:


> LMAO at that last one :lolots:  Those faces! Classic!



this was my reaction. I'm still LOL'ing at the faces

Beaker Jane has beautiful markings. She's quite the beauty. What is her personality like?


----------



## leasul2003

Be still my beating heart! Basil you stud you. 

I love the kitty line up. That is so funny!!


----------



## dusty paws

georgie!!!


----------



## jenny70

poopsie2 said:


> LMAO at that last one :lolots:  Those faces! Classic!




+1!  That last pic is priceless!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh gosh it's the Grumpy Old Men lineup!!! Their faces were hilarious.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Oh gosh it's the Grumpy Old Men lineup!!! Their faces were hilarious.




An' just who is calling me grumpy?
Dis my happy, playful face...


----------



## hermes_lemming

Aww she precious (and sorta garfieldy)


----------



## vinbenphon1

Give me a 'G"
Give me an 'E', 
Give me an 'O', 
Give me an 'R'
Give me a 'G'
Give me an 'I'
Give me an 'E'


----------



## Cindi

Gorgeous George we love your grumpy little face.


----------



## poopsie

kisskisskisskisskisskiss :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Give me a 'G"
> Give me an 'E',
> Give me an 'O',
> Give me an 'R'
> Give me a 'G'
> Give me an 'I'
> Give me an 'E'




Gib me a 'meh'


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> this was my reaction. I'm still LOL'ing at the faces
> 
> 
> 
> Beaker Jane has beautiful markings. She's quite the beauty. What is her personality like?




Beaker is a very 'busy' kitten, boxermom. She is interested in everything and everyone. You only have to look at her for her to throw herself on her back, demanding teh belly scritchies. D'Beaks is also a talker, with a very distinctive voice...
And she is a big cuddler. Not a lap cat, but she likes curling up alongside me.
With all the sadness I feel over Missy's passing, I am so grateful I have Angel's little monsters to provide distraction.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Georgie we love your grumpus face.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Beaker is a very 'busy' kitten, boxermom. She is interested in everything and everyone. You only have to look at her for her to throw herself on her back, demanding teh belly scritchies. D'Beaks is also a talker, with a very distinctive voice...
> And she is a big cuddler. Not a lap cat, but she likes curling up alongside me.
> With all the sadness I feel over Missy's passing, I am so grateful I have Angel's little monsters to provide distraction.




 Love the Beaks! From your description she reminds me of Lady &#128522;

I'm glad the kittens have been comforting you with snuggles


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> Gib me a 'meh'
> View attachment 2783307



 you steal my heart......


----------



## clevercat

I just had the call from the vet to let me know Missy's casket (two words that don't belong together) is back.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh Clever&#8230;.


----------



## clevercat

On a happier note, five years ago today this little lump staggered drunkenly into a cat carrier (he'd just been x-rayed and neither of us could wait for the sedation to wear off before I signed the adoption papers and bundled him home) and followed me home
Norton T Wonder Cat, Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> On a happier note, five years ago today this little lump staggered drunkenly into a cat carrier (he'd just been x-rayed and neither of us could wait for the sedation to wear off before I signed the adoption papers and bundled him home) and followed me home
> Norton T Wonder Cat, Happy Anniversary!
> View attachment 2784014
> 
> View attachment 2784016


Happy anniversary Norton! I hope you enjoy some cheese or ice cream on your special day


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I just had the call from the vet to let me know Missy's casket (two words that don't belong together) is back.



:rain: there are still no words, but I'm just so sorry Clever...


----------



## boxermom

Happy everything for you, Norton!

This must be so unbearably difficult for you, to think of Missy's casket.


----------



## dusty paws

(((clever)))

And georgie you stud! You make pouting look so good! And happy anniversary Norton!


----------



## Cindi

5 years already!!! YAY Norton, you lucky guy. Happy "Gotcha Day" anniversary.


----------



## clevercat

Exciting news - last night a cat curled up on my lap and went to sleep. Nothing unusual there...except the cat was FOSTER! He is finally coming out of his little shell and showing his real purrsonality.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Exciting news - last night a cat curled up on my lap and went to sleep. Nothing unusual there...except the cat was FOSTER! He is finally coming out of his little shell and showing his real purrsonality.




Aww, way to go Foster!!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Exciting news - last night a cat curled up on my lap and went to sleep. Nothing unusual there...except the cat was FOSTER! He is finally coming out of his little shell and showing his real purrsonality.



How wonderful!  And happiest of anniversaries to Norton. &#9825;


----------



## clevercat

Decorating today, ready for teh hanging of teh industrial strength curtain tracking tomorrow.
I thought it would be a sad day, as every time I have
painted over the past three years, I have been shadowed by a small Birman Bean, telling me where I was going wrong and what I'd missed.
Luckily, the kittins were on hand to help distract me from sad thoughts.
Clawed doing the Polar Bear "What's going on, Gramma?"


Willow and Clawed "Neber mind teh Paint Pod - Lookit this great bocks it came in!"


Finally, the reason I only managed to paint half the wall...Angel. "Dis MY wall and I likes it just fine teh way it is. You noes needs to wash it down and paint it, Mummy. You know those darn kids will sneeze all ober it..."


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Decorating today, ready for teh hanging of teh industrial strength curtain tracking tomorrow.
> I thought it would be a sad day, as every time I have
> painted over the past three years, I have been shadowed by a small Birman Bean, telling me where I was going wrong and what I'd missed.
> Luckily, the kittins were on hand to help distract me from sad thoughts.
> Clawed doing the Polar Bear "What's going on, Gramma?"
> View attachment 2785025
> 
> Willow and Clawed "Neber mind teh Paint Pod - Lookit this great bocks it came in!"
> View attachment 2785030
> 
> Finally, the reason I only managed to paint half the wall...Angel. "Dis MY wall and I likes it just fine teh way it is. You noes needs to wash it down and paint it, Mummy. You know those darn kids will sneeze all ober it..."
> View attachment 2785032



lol Angel is protesting and NOT moving by the looks of it! did you get your wall painted?

and yay for Foster!!!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> lol Angel is protesting and NOT moving by the looks of it! did you get your wall painted?
> 
> and yay for Foster!!!


 
The top half of the wall is painted - at which point I gave up. I just wanted to make sure I did the bit of the wall where the tracking will be put up and will worry about the rest after surgery (if that ever happens). I am a hopeless decorator - the paint was mainly on me and the floor, not the wall. I hate decorating at teh best of times and because I've been ill and after that, exhausted, I've been putting this off until the last minute. 
I haven't even taken the curtains to the dry cleaners - so tomorrow, the poor tracking fitter will have to use the boogered-up (thank you, Angel's kittens) curtains to measure where to put tracking. I then have a pair of borrowed and too-short curtains to use while the booger-curtains are being cleaned. Honestly if they weren't so lovely (and so expensive!), I'd have trashed them. As it is, you can imagine how happy the dry cleaner will be, faced with those gross things. 
Le sigh.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> The top half of the wall is painted - at which point I gave up. I just wanted to make sure I did the bit of the wall where the tracking will be put up and will worry about the rest after surgery (if that ever happens). I am a hopeless decorator - the paint was mainly on me and the floor, not the wall. I hate decorating at teh best of times and because I've been ill and after that, exhausted, I've been putting this off until the last minute.
> I haven't even taken the curtains to the dry cleaners - so tomorrow, the poor tracking fitter will have to use the boogered-up (thank you, Angel's kittens) curtains to measure where to put tracking. I then have a pair of borrowed and too-short curtains to use while the booger-curtains are being cleaned. Honestly if they weren't so lovely (and so expensive!), I'd have trashed them. As it is, you can imagine how happy the dry cleaner will be, faced with those gross things.
> Le sigh.



i'm sure the cleaners have seen waaaaayy worse things then some kitties boogers...but we wont go there


----------



## dusty paws

hah the polar bear - love it!


----------



## boxermom

You catch them in the best poses! Angel looks so cute protecting the wall from paint.


----------



## clevercat

I was thinking this morning how my morning routine used to be so different...woken by Clyde at 6AM prompt every day, I'd put two bowls of food down, then head back to bed with a coffee.
Compare and contrast to this morning. Foster was in a conversational mood and clearly had a lot to get off his chest, as he talked non-stop from 2-4. Norton woke me at 5am, by sticking his cold, wet nose up my left nostril and drooling down my chin. Simultaneously, Basil yarked in the kitchen and both Beaker and William sneezed splatty boogers on me and on my Kindle, left on the bedside cabinet. 
No point staying in bed, I cleaned, fed and medicated everyone. Sat down with a coffee and Clawed appeared in front of me, telling me he might've eaten his breakfast too quickly and he thought - yes, he was right, look out Gramma here it comes!  - his bowl of kibble came right back up at my feet.
Welcome to another normal morning at BBT...


----------



## poopsie

ahhhhh yes. I have to get up an extra hour early to do my 'chores'


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> ahhhhh yes. I have to get up an extra hour early to do my 'chores'




I just discovered an unexpected 'chore'. I have obviously displeased Foster in some way. Just went into the bedroom and front and centre of the duvet, he has left the biggest, shiniest, healthy-looking steamer I have ever seen. Not for the first time am I happy I invested in duvets that can be washed in a domestic machine...


----------



## boxermom

You truly are an animal lover when you tolerate all of this. It sounds very familiar to me.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> You truly are an animal lover when you tolerate all of this. It sounds very familiar to me.


 

My expression upon finding the poopie in the bed: 
Other than that - an exciting day at BBT - we have curtains again! Woo hoo! I no longer live in a goldfish bowl. Funny how the kittens all wanted to get involved, _helping teh man as he climbed teh ladder, offering to get his tools out ob teh bocks...._then running like teeny-tiny babies the moment the drill started up. After he'd left, I found them all in the drawer under the bed, huddled up with Foster.
I can't wait for it to get dark this evening, so I can shut out the world.


----------



## dusty paws

clever i have no idea how you do it. lol.


----------



## clevercat

Say Good Morning to your Purrs Forum aunties, Clawed

Pppbbbbbttttt!


----------



## poopsie

too cute!


----------



## clevercat

It's beginning to look a lot like winter...the snoodle piles have restarted 
Gerbs and Phil, still BFF


----------



## clevercat

One more...


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> One more...
> View attachment 2787041




So sweet!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh Phil you are one special little man. And Gerbs too&#8230; like a good wine they are aged and refined 

Could just be the bubbly talking coz we got a "not guilty" verdict tonight&#8230;.  So the Kibble is on me&#8230; artyhat:

I know my boys are happy about that&#8230; ahahahahah Weeee kibble scramble &#8230;ahahahah


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Oh Phil you are one special little man. And Gerbs too like a good wine they are aged and refined
> 
> Could just be the bubbly talking coz we got a "not guilty" verdict tonight.  So the Kibble is on me artyhat:
> 
> I know my boys are happy about that ahahahahah Weeee kibble scramble ahahahah




Lol - the 'good wine' just yarked over the oven again...


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Lol - the 'good wine' just yarked over the oven again...


Oh my&#8230;.(giggle) this is too precious&#8230; When mine do this, usually before I wake or get home, I am always astounded that I don't tread in it considering I don't notice it till I walk back the other way&#8230;


----------



## dusty paws

awww snoodle piles!


----------



## hermes_lemming

clevercat said:


> One more...
> View attachment 2787041



Aww now this just made my day. Thank you!!


----------



## Cindi

Geezer snoodles are the best.


----------



## clevercat

Watching Gerbil racing around with Willow this morning. He is jumping, running, doing those wild mid-air turns...it makes me so happy to watch him.
After Missy passed (I still can't believe I write those words and it's something that really happened...), Gerbil's stress dermatitis flared up again. I upped his steroids for a few days and his skin is nearly back to normal. The side-effect of the steroid seems to be this kittenish behaviour.
Meanwhile and maybe it's wishful thinking  - from 5am this morning, I was porch-sitting with Doris. She went to sleep in my lap as I drank my coffee, everything was dark and peaceful. A couple of foxes strolled up to eat her leftover breakfast, but that was it. Complete silence. I looked up into the sky and there were three really bright stars, in a perfectly symmetrical line. It's fanciful, I know, but I felt Tommy, Missy and Solly were looking down on me at that very moment and the stars were their way of telling me they're ok...


----------



## cats n bags




----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Watching Gerbil racing around with Willow this morning. He is jumping, running, doing those wild mid-air turns...it makes me so happy to watch him.
> After Missy passed (I still can't believe I write those words and it's something that really happened...), Gerbil's stress dermatitis flared up again. I upped his steroids for a few days and his skin is nearly back to normal. The side-effect of the steroid seems to be this kittenish behaviour.
> Meanwhile and maybe it's wishful thinking  - from 5am this morning, I was porch-sitting with Doris. She went to sleep in my lap as I drank my coffee, everything was dark and peaceful. A couple of foxes strolled up to eat her leftover breakfast, but that was it. Complete silence. I looked up into the sky and there were three really bright stars, in a perfectly symmetrical line. It's fanciful, I know, but I felt Tommy, Missy and Solly were looking down on me at that very moment and the stars were their way of telling me they're ok...



Sounds like a great morning..............a cat in your lap, foxes, and love from above


----------



## boxermom

I believe we are sent signs like that, clever. I have no doubt that's the message you were receiving.


----------



## hermes_lemming

^ I agree wholeheartedly


----------



## buzzytoes

What an incredibly peaceful morning you had Clever!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> What an incredibly peaceful morning you had Clever!




Makes up for this morning, buzzy. Up at 5am as usual (the clocks going back an hour made no difference to the residents of BBT) to feed, clean and medicate everyone. No sign of Phillip. As time went on, I grew more and more worried - Phil never misses the opportunity of a cuddle and always comes running when I call him. By 6.45 I was frantic, imagining him dead or dying somewhere and being Phil, not wanting to make a fuss. I pulled out all the furniture, looked in every hiding space I could think of (aided by five kittins who thought this was a Most Interesting Turn of Events), nothing. Two minutes ago he shimmered into view like he'd been beamed back from an episode of Star Trek. I have covered him in kisses and opened a tin of tuna for him. Darn cats.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Darn those tittins leaving little foot prints on our hearts like they do (a quote by someone who I can't remember off the top of my head)&#8230;


----------



## clevercat

Sleepy Sunday...




Booger Boy doesn't know it yet but he is heading to LV next week for an antibiotic shot. He is full of snuffles. Again.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Makes up for this morning, buzzy. Up at 5am as usual (the clocks going back an hour made no difference to the residents of BBT) to feed, clean and medicate everyone. No sign of Phillip. As time went on, I grew more and more worried - Phil never misses the opportunity of a cuddle and always comes running when I call him. By 6.45 I was frantic, imagining him dead or dying somewhere and being Phil, not wanting to make a fuss. I pulled out all the furniture, looked in every hiding space I could think of (aided by five kittins who thought this was a Most Interesting Turn of Events), nothing. Two minutes ago he shimmered into view like he'd been beamed back from an episode of Star Trek. I have covered him in kisses and opened a tin of tuna for him. Darn cats.




I have always been amazed at their ability to hide in plain sight


----------



## buzzytoes

I swear Darius had an invisible cloak when he was alive. You could search high and low and you would not find him unless he wanted you to.


----------



## dusty paws

awww clever. hugs on your starry morning.


----------



## clevercat

Oh Angel - so ladylike, such decorum


----------



## boxermom

^lol!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Oh Angel - so ladylike, such decorum
> View attachment 2790830



LOL look at the floofeh butt! Angel is such a cutie i love how she has "filled out" since being with you, love me some kittehs with some extra chunks on their bones


----------



## Cindi

Angel


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> LOL look at the floofeh butt! Angel is such a cutie i love how she has "filled out" since being with you, love me some kittehs with some extra chunks on their bones




Willow is getting just the same way. We were playing chase yesterday and as she ran, her little belleh was swinging from side to side


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Oh Angel - so ladylike, such decorum
> View attachment 2790830




Oh Angel...  Too funny!


----------



## Cindi

Hey Clever, I know you have enough on your plate but I saw this and thought of you. This poor kitty fell off the balcony and needs a foster to nurse her back to health.

http://www.chapelhouse-persians.co.uk/apps/donations/

I really hate these people. They said they were going to git rid of the cat anyway as they were going on vacation and did have the money to put her in a cattery while they were gone.   :censor:  If you have money for vacation you have money to take care of your pets.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Hey Clever, I know you have enough on your plate but I saw this and thought of you. This poor kitty fell off the balcony and needs a foster to nurse her back to health.
> 
> http://www.chapelhouse-persians.co.uk/apps/donations/
> 
> I really hate these people. They said they were going to git rid of the cat anyway as they were going on vacation and did have the money to put her in a cattery while they were gone.   :censor:  If you have money for vacation you have money to take care of your pets.


 

Cindi - I am on the iPhone and can't see an email address - can you please post the link? If they will let me, I'll foster/adopt her. Poor girl. 
Stupid, stinking idiot owners. Grrrrrr.


----------



## Cindi

clevercat said:


> Cindi - I am on the iPhone and can't see an email address - can you please post the link? If they will let me, I'll foster/adopt her. Poor girl.
> Stupid, stinking idiot owners. Grrrrrr.


Clever, That is the link. Maybe you can see it if it's not a link?? www.  chapelhouse-persians.co.uk

Sorry it is a boy not a girl.

The cat's name is Fortnum


----------



## clevercat

Ah - yes, I meant the email address! Let me see if I can get into it now.
He looks adorable. I wonder if they'll let me foster (adopt cough cough).


----------



## Cindi

clevercat said:


> Ah - yes, I meant the email address! Let me see if I can get into it now.
> He looks adorable. I wonder if they'll let me foster (adopt cough cough).


You are not fooling anyone...well, anyone here anyway. LOL  He does look adorable. He needs a lot of medical care before he is going anywhere. Hopefully he will recover and become part of TPF family.


----------



## clevercat

Once again, Person, you hab hurt my feelings by saying I stole your vegan spread...
You hab no grounds to maek this outrageous allegation.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Once again, Person, you hab hurt my feelings by saying I stole your vegan spread...
> You hab no grounds to maek this outrageous allegation.
> View attachment 2790986



_I purty shur my sister in orange, D'Beaks, was snitching the spread and flicked teh spoon at him.  He is just inno-cent by-napper.  He didn't do nothin;  

Luv, Stinky _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _I purty shur my sister in orange, D'Beaks, was snitching the spread and flicked teh spoon at him.  He is just inno-cent by-napper.  He didn't do nothin;  _
> 
> _Luv, Stinky _


 
Darn right, Miss Stinky.
Pesky kittins.

Love Basil! Basil! Basil!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> You are not fooling anyone...well, anyone here anyway. LOL  He does look adorable. He needs a lot of medical care before he is going anywhere. Hopefully he will recover and become part of TPF family.


 I sent the foster form off...


----------



## Cindi

I'm surprised your phone isn't already ringing.   You are a really great person to want to help this little boy. I hope everything works out.





clevercat said:


> I sent the foster form off...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Oh Angel - so ladylike, such decorum
> View attachment 2790830






Ride 'em cowgirl


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Willow is getting just the same way. We were playing chase yesterday and as she ran, her little belleh was swinging from side to side



LOL too cute!

Lady LOOOVES to eat, she's so spoiled. my mom came over yesterday; brought her cooked a chicken breast, shredded half of it and hand fed it to her like a baby dove lol....


----------



## leasul2003

clevercat said:


> Once again, Person, you hab hurt my feelings by saying I stole your vegan spread...
> You hab no grounds to maek this outrageous allegation.
> View attachment 2790986



Lol. I needed that.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Lol. I needed that.




How are you doing Leasul? &#128156;


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I'm surprised your phone isn't already ringing.   You are a really great person to want to help this little boy. I hope everything works out.




Leasul - big {{{ hugs }}} and I'm sure teh studly one will be happy to pose for more peekchures later.
Meanwhile, what am I going to do? The rescue emailed last night. Not about Fortnum but about two chinchilla kitties in desperate need of a temporary home. I am not sure why I am hesitating. Thoughts?


----------



## poopsie

I have never heard of chinchilla kitties-------- had to Google them. Such floofiness! Temporary, huh?


----------



## Cindi

They must have fallen all over themselves when they processed your foster application. Maybe you can actually foster the Chinchillas and adopt Fortnum when he is well. Did they say why they didn't offer you the cat you applied to foster??










clevercat said:


> Leasul - big {{{ hugs }}} and I'm sure teh studly one will be happy to pose for more peekchures later.
> Meanwhile, what am I going to do? The rescue emailed last night. Not about Fortnum but about two chinchilla kitties in desperate need of a temporary home. I am not sure why I am hesitating. Thoughts?


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> They must have fallen all over themselves when they processed your foster application. Maybe you can actually foster the Chinchillas and adopt Fortnum when he is well. Did they say why they didn't offer you the cat you applied to foster??




Ha - she said it was a fab application. 
Not a word about Fortnum but I am going to offer to adopt him.
Meanwhile still pondering over taking in two chinchillas. I've been asked to send photos of my home and the resident minxes so they can decide if I am right for them (the cats, not the rescue). I also need to take some time to think if this is right for us - if it was one cat, the bathroom bedsit would be big enough - but I know it's not big enough for two fluff-butts.
Right now, and wearing the biggest sunglasses I own (to hide the tears), I am about to leave for the vet where I'm picking up Missy's casket. Those two words are getting harder to bear by the moment.


----------



## Cindi

I think you should go with your first instinct. If you don't think your home is the right place for two foster cats don't foster them. I have had to say no to Red Paw a couple of times and as hard as it was it was the right decision and I felt better after letting them know. Maybe you can offer to foster Fortnam and if he fits in then adopt him. At least his medical bills will be paid by the rescue.


----------



## cats n bags

I think you may be having doubts about the Persians because these guys have an appointment with another person.  They are pretty, but they may not have your name on them.  

I would worry about the URI's that can be a booger-fest with your cats, because those smushy-face Persians could get into trouble from something that seems so minor to a pointy-nose mutt cat.

I'll be thinking of you on your mission today.  It does seem all wrong to have to pick up a little wood box with Miss Bean's name on it, but also comforting to know that she will be back "home" where she belongs.


----------



## dusty paws

chinchillas - i keep thinking of mine!


----------



## buzzytoes

I feel as though I am missing something - what is a chinchilla cat????


Thinking of you on your mission today. I printed out Darius' last picture and was trying to figure out where to put it and what to frame it with over the weekend. Went to get dressed today and saw the perfect frame on top of my dresser. It is one my dad gave me for Xmas and is one of those double frames - hinged with two 5x7s next to each other. Decided I will put Darius in one and the Rainbow Bridge printout in the other. There he will sit amongst my Goddess candles and mermaid cards, in my mini peace spot.


----------



## Cindi

A Chinchilla is an offshoot of the Persian. Their noses are a little bit longer and they almost always have green eyes when full grown.


----------



## boxermom

Thinking of you today, clever. It must be so hard to get Missy's casket.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> I feel as though I am missing something - what is a chinchilla cat????
> 
> 
> Thinking of you on your mission today. I printed out Darius' last picture and was trying to figure out where to put it and what to frame it with over the weekend. Went to get dressed today and saw the perfect frame on top of my dresser. It is one my dad gave me for Xmas and is one of those double frames - hinged with two 5x7s next to each other. Decided I will put Darius in one and the Rainbow Bridge printout in the other. There he will sit amongst my Goddess candles and mermaid cards, in my mini peace spot.




Big hugs buzzy.
What are mermaid cards? They sound like something I, as the tree hugger that I am, should have.
I love the idea of a peace spot.
Well, Missy's casket is home. At the moment, it is in the box on the bookcase - Missy loved laying in that. Her Miss Butterbean blankie is still in there - really my heart is so smashed up I just can't cry and I feel I would start to come to terms with this if I could just have a meltdown...
Strange thing - I was talking to Missy as we walked home. All the trees at one end of my road, they're all beautifully autumnal and orange. At my end of the road they're still all green. I was telling Missy how beautiful the orange leaves are and I wish the other trees were the same colour so I could watch them when I porch sit with Doris.
Just been out to sit with Doris and this was right in front of me...
Photo coming up...


----------



## dusty paws

Thinking of you clever.


----------



## clevercat

As I was saying...this was right in front of me


----------



## Cindi

((((HUGS)))) Missy is really good about giving you signs. I'm sure she knows just how hard this is on you. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Candice0985

*hugs* Clever, that is a beautiful leaf, i'm sure Missy is listening and trying to bring you peace


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Big hugs buzzy.
> What are mermaid cards? They sound like something I, as the tree hugger that I am, should have.
> I love the idea of a peace spot.
> Well, Missy's casket is home. At the moment, it is in the box on the bookcase - Missy loved laying in that. Her Miss Butterbean blankie is still in there - really my heart is so smashed up I just can't cry and I feel I would start to come to terms with this if I could just have a meltdown...
> Strange thing - I was talking to Missy as we walked home. All the trees at one end of my road, they're all beautifully autumnal and orange. At my end of the road they're still all green. I was telling Missy how beautiful the orange leaves are and I wish the other trees were the same colour so I could watch them when I porch sit with Doris.
> Just been out to sit with Doris and this was right in front of me...
> Photo coming up...





Oh they are just greeting cards that have mermaids on them.  Nothing of a special kind of card, just pretty cards I saw and liked. Will try to remember to take a pic when I get home tonight. It's kind of like an altar of peace. The cards, three candles, and some rocks I found on the beach in WA that I liked. Same place I got the greeting cards.


----------



## leasul2003

Candice0985 said:


> How are you doing Leasul? &#128156;



Doing ok. Night time is the hardest because Shelby used to sleep right above my head. Now there is am empty space. The other two acted weird over the weekend. I'm guessing because the bedroom door was open (which it used to always be kept closed) and they could probably sense DH and my sadness. But things are getting better. There is almost a sense of relief in some way. Is that horrible to say? But over the past 2 years things ere always so up and down with Shelby having developed kidney disease. Now I don't worry constantly about what I may find at home. I feel awful for saying that. Don't get me wrong, I would gladly spend my last days being uncertain, if it meant I could have her back healthy and happy. Sorry to go on and on.


----------



## leasul2003

clevercat said:


> Ha - she said it was a fab application.
> Not a word about Fortnum but I am going to offer to adopt him.
> Meanwhile still pondering over taking in two chinchillas. I've been asked to send photos of my home and the resident minxes so they can decide if I am right for them (the cats, not the rescue). I also need to take some time to think if this is right for us - if it was one cat, the bathroom bedsit would be big enough - but I know it's not big enough for two fluff-butts.
> Right now, and wearing the biggest sunglasses I own (to hide the tears), I am about to leave for the vet where I'm picking up Missy's casket. Those two words are getting harder to bear by the moment.



((Hugs)) I don't envy you. I dread that day myself. 

As for chinchilla kitties... Never heard on me either but after googling them... Eeekkkk!!! They are so cute.

P.s. Tell my stud I am waiting anxiously by my PC for some sexy pics of him.


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Doing ok. Night time is the hardest because Shelby used to sleep right above my head. Now there is am empty space. The other two acted weird over the weekend. I'm guessing because the bedroom door was open (which it used to always be kept closed) and they could probably sense DH and my sadness. But things are getting better. There is almost a sense of relief in some way. Is that horrible to say? But over the past 2 years things ere always so up and down with Shelby having developed kidney disease. Now I don't worry constantly about what I may find at home. I feel awful for saying that. Don't get me wrong, I would gladly spend my last days being uncertain, if it meant I could have her back healthy and happy. Sorry to go on and on.



you're not going on and on, it makes perfect sense. the kitties are definitely sensing your grief and also they most likely also sense the change in the house. not horrible to say, you've had so much stress and worry involved with Shelby being ill that i think it;s normal to feel relieved.  

hugs! Leasul


----------



## buzzytoes

leasul2003 said:


> Doing ok. Night time is the hardest because Shelby used to sleep right above my head. Now there is am empty space. The other two acted weird over the weekend. I'm guessing because the bedroom door was open (which it used to always be kept closed) and they could probably sense DH and my sadness. But things are getting better. There is almost a sense of relief in some way. Is that horrible to say? But over the past 2 years things ere always so up and down with Shelby having developed kidney disease. Now I don't worry constantly about what I may find at home. I feel awful for saying that. Don't get me wrong, I would gladly spend my last days being uncertain, if it meant I could have her back healthy and happy. Sorry to go on and on.




It's not awful. I think we all feel that way once our animals get to a certain age. I felt that way with Darius, and now I am starting to worry about Haley. It's worse when they are sick since they cannot tell us what is wrong. Lots of  to you.


----------



## leasul2003

Thanks Candice and Buzzy. Aww... I hope Haley is ok?


----------



## Cindi

Leasul, We all understand where you're coming from. It gets really hard when they get old and you are dealing with a chronic illness. You never know if you are going to come home to find a cat that has passed or a huge mess and a sick cat. There is relief when you don't have to worry any more and you know your baby is no longer suffering. I felt so guilty when my Greyhound died. I knew it was coming but I never knew what I was going to come home to. When he was finally at rest I was relieved. We understand. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## boxermom

Missy is certainly communicating with you, clever. She's a smart girl, but you knew that.


----------



## leasul2003

Cindi said:


> Leasul, We all understand where you're coming from. It gets really hard when they get old and you are dealing with a chronic illness. You never know if you are going to come home to find a cat that has passed or a huge mess and a sick cat. There is relief when you don't have to worry any more and you know your baby is no longer suffering. I felt so guilty when my Greyhound died. I knew it was coming but I never knew what I was going to come home to. When he was finally at rest I was relieved. We understand. ((((HUGS))))


 
It makes me feel better to know that others have experienced the same relief. It was different when Shelby's sister passed. She was only sick for a very short period of time (less than a week),  before we had to let her go. When that happened, I felt no relief at all. I was just completely devastated. So, I guess the fact that she was ill for so long and I had some time to prepare is why there is some relief. 

Sorry, Clever, I didn't mean to hijack your thread.


----------



## buzzytoes

leasul2003 said:


> Thanks Candice and Buzzy. Aww... I hope Haley is ok?



She is fine, just getting old so I know our time is running short is all. 

Clever here is a pic of my "altar" so to speak. The frame on the left is what will contain Darius' picture. The rest is the two greeting cards I liked. Candles, rocks, and my sage. I was going to put it on Instagram but couldn't fit the whole thing in there. My dresser is in my closet so it is away from jumping kitties.


----------



## clevercat

Oh Norton...
Invisibility cloak: Fail


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> It makes me feel better to know that others have experienced the same relief. It was different when Shelby's sister passed. She was only sick for a very short period of time (less than a week),  before we had to let her go. When that happened, I felt no relief at all. I was just completely devastated. So, I guess the fact that she was ill for so long and I had some time to prepare is why there is some relief.
> 
> Sorry, Clever, I didn't mean to hijack your thread.




Not hijacking at all. More big hugs coming your way...


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> She is fine, just getting old so I know our time is running short is all.
> 
> Clever here is a pic of my "altar" so to speak. The frame on the left is what will contain Darius' picture. The rest is the two greeting cards I liked. Candles, rocks, and my sage. I was going to put it on Instagram but couldn't fit the whole thing in there. My dresser is in my closet so it is away from jumping kitties.




Auugghh I can't make multi quote work.
Anyway. buzzy this is lovely.
I am now building my little peace area. Despite a blustery night, the orange leaf was still there this morning, so I bought it in and I am starting with that and some rose quartz. Let's see how long before teh patter of tiny paws is heard as they kick the quartz off the shelf and shred the leaf...


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Auugghh I can't make multi quote work.
> Anyway. buzzy this is lovely.
> I am now building my little peace area. Despite a blustery night, the orange leaf was still there this morning, so I bought it in and I am starting with that and some rose quartz. Let's see how long before teh patter of tiny paws is heard as they kick the quartz off the shelf and shred the leaf...




We will know it's truly Missy if the leaf manages to stay in one piece.


----------



## dusty paws

Awww norton!

Clever, love the idea of a little private space.

Buzzy, love what you've set up.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> A Chinchilla is an offshoot of the Persian. Their noses are a little bit longer and they almost always have green eyes when full grown.




Cindi - I emailed yesterday asking to adopt Fortnum and also asking for more details about the chinchillas. No reply. 
Perhaps it's just as well...I don't want to add any potential stress to BBT.


----------



## Cindi

I guess if it is meant to be it will be. I hate when a rescue can't even be bothered to reply especially with an already approved foster/adopter. Red Paw always answers all e-mail as quickly as possible. Even if the answer is we don't know yet. At least you are in the loop. They asked you for help, not the other way around. They should be more grateful people are interested in helping.










clevercat said:


> Cindi - I emailed yesterday asking to adopt Fortnum and also asking for more details about the chinchillas. No reply.
> Perhaps it's just as well...I don't want to add any potential stress to BBT.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I guess if it is meant to be it will be. I hate when a rescue can't even be bothered to reply especially with an already approved foster/adopter. Red Paw always answers all e-mail as quickly as possible. Even if the answer is we don't know yet. At least you are in the loop. They asked you for help, not the other way around. They should be more grateful people are interested in helping.




I've more or less given up on it. I tried but seems it's not meant to be.
Maybe there is someone out there who needs me even more...
Meanwhile, a friend dropped this radiator bed off for the kittens today. Jasmine is VERY impressed.


----------



## Cindi

She is unbearable cute   my cats fight over the bed on the windowsill over the radiator. Sometimes there are 4-5 of them up there when it is really cold.


----------



## clevercat

One more


----------



## clevercat

OK - just one more. Angel, looking all saintly and innocents


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> One more
> View attachment 2792933






Feetsies!!!!!


----------



## oggers86

Clever I have heard some bad things about that rescue so I would be proceeding with caution...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> OK - just one more. Angel, looking all saintly and innocents
> View attachment 2792935




Jasmine and Angel are such beautiful girls!! Angel looks like her eyes are smiling in this picture &#128522;


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> As I was saying...this was right in front of me
> View attachment 2791891
> 
> View attachment 2791892



I am certain she is telling you she is still with  you, loves you, and she is OK. 


Many, many hugs Clevercat, many many hugs


----------



## hermes_lemming

I'm sorry for your loss clever. Big big hugs from my neck of the woods


----------



## clevercat

oggers86 said:


> Clever I have heard some bad things about that rescue so I would be proceeding with caution...




That's interesting, oggers. I came across something on another forum that said it wasn't ethical...
I should listen to my instincts more often.
In any case, not that I have had a response but I think I would be taking on too much if I helped these two cats. I need to have and then recover from surgery before I involve myself with any more rescuing.


----------



## clevercat

stylemechanel said:


> I am certain she is telling you she is still with  you, loves you, and she is OK.
> 
> 
> Many, many hugs Clevercat, many many hugs







hermes_lemming said:


> I'm sorry for your loss clever. Big big hugs from my neck of the woods




Thank you both very much.


----------



## clevercat

Georgie is unamused to learn Grumpy Cat has a film coming out (Worst Christmas Ever).
If anyone is destined to be an irritable movie star, it is George


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh Georgie, you sweet little man&#8230;


----------



## dusty paws

georgie you are my kind of cat.


----------



## Jasmyn

clevercat said:


> OK - just one more. Angel, looking all saintly and innocents
> View attachment 2792935



 Awww...she does look so very huggable and loveable.


----------



## clevercat

Happy Halloween from BBT!
Norton and Gerbil are proudly carrying the 'zombean' flame...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Happy Halloween from BBT!
> Norton and Gerbil are proudly carrying the 'zombean' flame...
> View attachment 2794314



Happy Halloween!

any one wearing cosumes today at work or for later?

i have on my witches hat complete with black feathers and roses on it, it's pretty elaborate lol. my colleagues all thing i'm crazy


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Happy Halloween from BBT!
> Norton and Gerbil are proudly carrying the 'zombean' flame...
> View attachment 2794314





WHOA!!!!!!!


----------



## dusty paws

happy halloween!


----------



## buzzytoes

Happy Halloweenie demon gatos!!!


----------



## boxermom

Great photo of the scary kitties!


----------



## Cindi

Happy Halloween!!! Zombie cats!! Run for your life


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> Big hugs buzzy.
> What are mermaid cards? They sound like something I, as the tree hugger that I am, should have.
> I love the idea of a peace spot.
> Well, Missy's casket is home. At the moment, it is in the box on the bookcase - Missy loved laying in that. Her Miss Butterbean blankie is still in there - really my heart is so smashed up I just can't cry and I feel I would start to come to terms with this if I could just have a meltdown...
> Strange thing - I was talking to Missy as we walked home. All the trees at one end of my road, they're all beautifully autumnal and orange. At my end of the road they're still all green. I was telling Missy how beautiful the orange leaves are and I wish the other trees were the same colour so I could watch them when I porch sit with Doris.
> Just been out to sit with Doris and this was right in front of me...
> Photo coming up...



{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}



clevercat said:


> One more
> View attachment 2792933



Ridiculous cuteness!


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Happy Halloween from BBT!
> Norton and Gerbil are proudly carrying the 'zombean' flame...
> View attachment 2794314


If I could sufficiently replicate the "Twilight" theme I would&#8230; But you all know it so (insert creepy Twilight theme now)..


----------



## vinbenphon1

Trick or Treat (insert evil laugh)  Vincent says TRICK - insert fingers here


----------



## stylemechanel

vinbenphon1 said:


> Trick or Treat (insert evil laugh)  Vincent says TRICK - insert fingers here



hahahahahaahahha...I love it!!!!

Happy Halloween everyone, hope those little ghouls that come to your home are friendly.


----------



## jenny70

vinbenphon1 said:


> Trick or Treat (insert evil laugh)  Vincent says TRICK - insert fingers here




Lol, what a great pic!


----------



## poopsie

That_ is _a great pic!


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Trick or Treat (insert evil laugh)  Vincent says TRICK - insert fingers here




Oh Vincent, I just  you!
Meanwhile - gah, this stupid stinking weather. It was the hottest Halloween on record and today, porch sitting with Doris, I was in a sleeveless dress and still feeling warm. It's November, when is it going to get cold?? Grrrr....


----------



## leasul2003

I think I would have preferred the warmth to what we had. Icy freezing rain and wind. It was miserable last night.


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> 
> 
> any one wearing cosumes today at work or for later?
> 
> 
> 
> i have on my witches hat complete with black feathers and roses on it, it's pretty elaborate lol. my colleagues all thing i'm crazy




Photos please! IDK what happened to Halloween here...no Trick or Treater visits, the whole street was quiet. Which means I am today stuffing myself full with the veggie Percy Pig sweeties that were destined to be given away last night. Nomnomnom...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Photos please! IDK what happened to Halloween here...no Trick or Treater visits, the whole street was quiet. Which means I am today stuffing myself full with the veggie Percy Pig sweeties that were destined to be given away last night. Nomnomnom...







It was cold and rainy last night for the kids which sucks! I woke up this morning to snow falling ever so lightly. Winter is here or very near!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2795172
> 
> 
> It was cold and rainy last night for the kids which sucks! I woke up this morning to snow falling ever so lightly. Winter is here or very near!




What a great photo Candice!
You can has snow?? Really I am so jealous...


----------



## clevercat

Well that was fun...not. The only room the cats are not allowed in, is my bathroom. I need one place as a restful little sanctuary where I don't have to worry about where I put my belongings. This evening and exhausted, I ran a hot bath, dumped a half bottle of Rainbath (best smell evah!) in there and dragged my sorry self into it...
It was the work of an instant for Beaker to realise I hadn't closed the door properly, to invite herself in and then to tell to everyone else to, "Come on in!" Then there was her running commentary - "Look, this is where we lived when we wuz tiny and sick! This (beetling around to the back of the sink) is where ai used to do teh runny poops for Gramma to clean up, this (jumping onto edge of the sink) is where Gramma used to keep teh ebil tasting medicine..." 
William, vaguely remembering that LV calls him The Chosen One, decided to test the theory by seeing if he could walk on water. When that failed, he deliberately sneezed boogery grossness into my bath.
Willow thought it would be fun to jump up into the window, knocking over a selection of cosmetics and fragrances in the process.
Murphy drove me crazy with the sound of licklicklicking of the plastic bin bag.
Jasmine casually sauntered along the windowsill, tipping the remaining bottles into the sink...
It was mayhem. Also, it was the fastest bath ever...


----------



## clevercat

Georgie photobombs...


Angel naps...


Gerbil, well Gerbil just takes adorable to a whole new level  Look carefully for Georgie's second photobomb of the day. Brilliant.


----------



## boxermom

Sir George makes himself known.

I'm laughing at your description of your delightful bath, but I'm sure it wasn't funny at the time.


----------



## buzzytoes

Georgie is the best at photobombs!

Glad to know weirdo Diablo is not the only one who licks the plastic bags. He is the only cat I have ever had that's done it.


----------



## dusty paws

georgie you make me laugh.

clever, so sorry about your bath. you need a spa day.


----------



## vinbenphon1

hehehehehe good one Georgie. 

Oh clever, sorry about your bath, but they just wanna be wid U


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> What a great photo Candice!
> You can has snow?? Really I am so jealous...




Just in the morning but it didn't stick. Just very light flurries! Today was the first day I turned my heat on! It's getting chilly here hopefully it cools down soon for you and the kitties &#128522;


----------



## clevercat

Sunday snoodles - Clawed and Willow


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Sunday snoodles - Clawed and Willow
> View attachment 2796073




Awww they're holding hands!


----------



## vinbenphon1

ooohhh I love a good snoodle


----------



## dusty paws

snoodles!!!


----------



## poopsie

awwwwwwww


----------



## clevercat

Gah Monday. Wakes us up when is all ober. Kthxbai.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> View attachment 2796544
> 
> View attachment 2796545
> 
> Gah Monday. Wakes us up when is all ober. Kthxbai.



exactly! i wish i could just sleep away my Monday


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> exactly! i wish i could just sleep away my Monday




Just like these lazy articles



William, on the other paw, doesn't have a moment to waste as he concentrates on chomping on Gramma's reading glasses. Nom!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Just like these lazy articles
> View attachment 2796742
> 
> 
> William, on the other paw, doesn't have a moment to waste as he concentrates on chomping on Gramma's reading glasses. Nom!
> View attachment 2796743



William! he is sooo mischievous! 

Aww soft kitties, I just want to pet them!


----------



## clevercat

Gerbs in a serene mood...


Also. This little guy is looking for his Furever Home and I. Want. Him.
Feel free to talk sense into me.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Gerbs in a serene mood...
> View attachment 2796838
> 
> Also. This little guy is looking for his Furever Home and I. Want. Him.
> Feel free to talk sense into me.
> View attachment 2796840



nope no sense talking. what a gorgeous boy! i cannot believe he doesn't have a forever home! he's the cutest little marshmallow!


----------



## Cindi

Sense???? I can't figure out why he is not already in a snoodle pile with your other precious babies. Big help???


----------



## poopsie

OMG! He reminds me so much of Tommy


----------



## dusty paws

..i wants him! send him my way!

ugh, i loathe Mondays. I wish I could just sleep at home with Rosie too.


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> Gerbs in a serene mood...
> View attachment 2796838
> 
> Also. This little guy is looking for his Furever Home and I. Want. Him.
> Feel free to talk sense into me.
> View attachment 2796840



 He is beautiful. Keep him!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> nope no sense talking. what a gorgeous boy! i cannot believe he doesn't have a forever home! he's the cutest little marshmallow!







Cindi said:


> Sense???? I can't figure out why he is not already in a snoodle pile with your other precious babies. Big help???







poopsie2 said:


> OMG! He reminds me so much of Tommy







dusty paws said:


> ..i wants him! send him my way!
> 
> 
> 
> ugh, i loathe Mondays. I wish I could just sleep at home with Rosie too.







stylemechanel said:


> He is beautiful. Keep him!




Ooh lookit me, mastering the art of the multi-quote on my iPhone 
So unanimous vote, then? You are all the best enablers... 
stylemechanel - he's not yet mine, I just feel everywhere I turn this week, his picture pops up. Can't believe he is still available. And he's got bits of autumnal oringyness about him! And he's Birman! IDK. I had talked some sense into myself yesterday and within moments of that happening, I (somewhat unexpectedly) sold a bag - freeing up kitteh funds. 
Trying to post another picture of himself. Anyone else having 'not a valid image' issues?


----------



## clevercat

n/m


----------



## vinbenphon1

What is name of this boy? I think the fact that you found him means you feel ready to add another kitteh to your family - I'm no use either at talking you out of it.


----------



## buzzytoes

Well you will get no arguments from me. Darius was a flame point, just like this handsome man, and he was quite the entertainer. I would like to think Missy has sent him your way, but she might have made an argument that no one prettier than her would be allowed in the house.


----------



## clevercat

Oh teh cuteness, save me from teh cuteness...






I can see one big problem with this - he is a six hour round trip away from me and I don't drive. Working up the courage to ask if they'll deliver him to me...


----------



## boxermom

I would have a hard time resisting. He's adorable. I've never seen a cat quite like him, but I don't know all the different breeds and am not familiar with *Birman*.

I can't look at the Boxer rescue pages--I want to save them all.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Oh teh cuteness, save me from teh cuteness...
> View attachment 2797545
> 
> View attachment 2797546
> 
> View attachment 2797547
> 
> I can see one big problem with this - he is a six hour round trip away from me and I don't drive. Working up the courage to ask if they'll deliver him to me...







OMG He's adorable!  If I lived near you I would take you there myself!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Oh teh cuteness, save me from teh cuteness...
> View attachment 2797545
> 
> View attachment 2797546
> 
> View attachment 2797547
> 
> I can see one big problem with this - he is a six hour round trip away from me and I don't drive. Working up the courage to ask if they'll deliver him to me...



oh. em. gee.

what a cutie!!! he's like a little toasted marshmallow!

fingers crossed that they deliver!! do you have any friends that would be willing to go on a roadtrip with you and lend their driving abilities perhaps?


----------



## Cindi

Oh he is just precious! My rescue has transport volunteers. They usually get together and figure out how to get pets places. Maybe you and a friend can meet another transport volunteer half way?  Is he at a rescue?


----------



## dusty paws

oh my gosh, i want to cuddle him.


----------



## poopsie

By "don't drive" do you mean that you have never driven or that you don't have a license? My parents never drove so I am familiar with the concept---LOL. And my cousin in NYC doesn't drive because her garage rent was more than my place rent, so she just rents a car when she needs one.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> By "don't drive" do you mean that you have never driven or that you don't have a vehicle? My parents never drove so I am familiar with the concept---LOL. And my cousin in NYC doesn't drive because her garage rent was more than my place rent, so she just rents a car when she needs one.




Me + driving = potential disaster
Living in London, not driving isn't a problem - except at times like this. Funny, practically everyone I know is a non-driver. 
In other exciting news - it's REALLY cold tonight. Woo hoo!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Me + driving = potential disaster
> Living in London, not driving isn't a problem - except at times like this. Funny, practically everyone I know is a non-driver.
> In other exciting news - it's REALLY cold tonight. Woo hoo!



it's so funny how some cities if you don't drive it's completely normal but others people look at you weird if you don't drive!

Toronto is one of those cities where you need to drive or else succumb to our horrible public transit system which doesn't even take you every where in the city! Toronto (GTA- greater Toronto Area)  is so spread out over 50 kms, that driving is necessary. if i was to take transit to work which is 14 kms away it would take me over an hour compared to driving which takes 15 minutes!

when i visit London i love how easy it is to use the Tube, i could live in your city easily!!! and not having to look for parking is amazing lol. if only my work would transfer me to the London office i would jump on it! (if they would transfer my kitties to without having to go into quarantine  )


----------



## poopsie

Ooops I meant don't have a license---my bad :greengrin:

A car is an absolute necessity here. But when I was in New York I only drove it around LI. When I went to work in the city I took the bus and the subway.


----------



## buzzytoes

Second what Cindi said - I myself am a rescue transport driver (doing one this weekend as a matter of fact) so maybe the shelter has volunteers that can drive him to you? Or can you take a train closer? Not sure if kitties are allowed on trains.....


----------



## ladyash

Candice0985 said:


> it's so funny how some cities if you don't drive it's completely normal but others people look at you weird if you don't drive!
> 
> Toronto is one of those cities where you need to drive or else succumb to our horrible public transit system which doesn't even take you every where in the city! Toronto (GTA- greater Toronto Area)  is so spread out over 50 kms, that driving is necessary. if i was to take transit to work which is 14 kms away it would take me over an hour compared to driving which takes 15 minutes!
> 
> when i visit London i love how easy it is to use the Tube, i could live in your city easily!!! and not having to look for parking is amazing lol. if only my work would transfer me to the London office i would jump on it! (if they would transfer my kitties to without having to go into quarantine  )




See I live downtown TO and fall into the "don't drive" category. I have my license, but I'm not experienced with city driving and have no intention of learning how to navigate Toronto with a car. Maybe if I ever work up the courage I'll do the car to go type thing. I rent my parking space out for $150 a month which makes not owning a car or driving way cheaper. 

Also Cleaver, PLEASE GET THAT KITTY!


----------



## Candice0985

ladyash said:


> See I live downtown TO and fall into the "don't drive" category. I have my license, but I'm not experienced with city driving and have no intention of learning how to navigate Toronto with a car. Maybe if I ever work up the courage I'll do the car to go type thing. I rent my parking space out for $150 a month which makes not owning a car or driving way cheaper.
> 
> Also Cleaver, PLEASE GET THAT KITTY!



i'm in Mississauga, work in Etobicoke and frequent downtown (mostly liberty village or yorkville area) for me to take transit from Mississauga to etobicoke takes almost an hour and a half!!! i agree, if you're in the downtown core and live there and work there... transit works, everywhere else it sucks lol!!!


----------



## ladyash

Candice0985 said:


> i'm in Mississauga, work in Etobicoke and frequent downtown (mostly liberty village or yorkville area) for me to take transit from Mississauga to etobicoke takes almost an hour and a half!!! i agree, if you're in the downtown core and live there and work there... transit works, everywhere else it sucks lol!!!




So true. I remember when I first moved here being stranded waiting for a streetcar for an hour in Etobicoke in the middle of winter at 10pm. It was me and another lady waiting at the stop in -25 for what felt like ever. I've never been back and no longer accept gigs that take me too far outside of Toronto especially at night!


----------



## boxermom

The U.S. is far behind most other countries for mass transportation, even in cities. Our son lived in downtown Chicago after college and didn't need a car. He took the train out to the suburbs to visit us. In most of the Midwest and south, though (the areas I know best) you can't get anywhere without a car.

I could easily see myself living in the UK, city or countryside. My dad's family came from England and it just feels like home to me when I've been there.


----------



## buzzytoes

ladyash said:


> See I live downtown TO and fall into the "don't drive" category. I have my license, but I'm not experienced with city driving and have no intention of learning how to navigate Toronto with a car. Maybe if I ever work up the courage I'll do the car to go type thing. I rent my parking space out for $150 a month which makes not owning a car or driving way cheaper.
> 
> Also *Cleaver*, PLEASE GET THAT KITTY!



Sorry this just made me


----------



## buzzytoes

To second the mass transit discussion, I absolutely loved taking the Tube in London. Buses in big American cities, not so much. I am positive I would love the NYC subway as well. Even with all the stops, subways just seem so fast.


----------



## leasul2003

I wish we had better public transit in the US. I hate driving!! When I lived in Germany you could anywhere via tram, bus or train. I miss that a lot.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Me + driving = potential disaster
> Living in London, not driving isn't a problem - except at times like this. Funny, practically everyone I know is a non-driver.
> In other exciting news - it's REALLY cold tonight. Woo hoo!



Not that I'm enabling you Clever, but have you called any "Pet Transport" companies. Yes these do exist, and I suspect even in London


----------



## dusty paws

our car isn't near out apt so we are mass transit dependent here too. parking spots could be upwards of 400 so my feet are just fine.


----------



## ladyash

buzzytoes said:


> Sorry this just made me



HAHAHA! Omg! My phone must have auto corrected to that or I hit the extra letter with my gloves on. Now I'm suspicious that my phone is trying to secretly plot ways to kill me if it was auto correct.


----------



## clevercat

ladyash said:


> See I live downtown TO and fall into the "don't drive" category. I have my license, but I'm not experienced with city driving and have no intention of learning how to navigate Toronto with a car. Maybe if I ever work up the courage I'll do the car to go type thing. I rent my parking space out for $150 a month which makes not owning a car or driving way cheaper.
> 
> Also Cleaver, PLEASE GET THAT KITTY!




Bwahahaha at Cleaver. Reminding me of the time my ex BF emailed his boss, Angus. Unfortunately he was emailing in a rush, from his phone and missed the 'g'. How we laughed


----------



## vinbenphon1

ahahaha - that deserves a thigh slap...:salute:


----------



## clevercat

It's exactly one month today that Missy passed. I still don't believe she is gone. In a strange way, it's like she is still here with me. I *see* her everywhere. I hope she is the one working her magic up at the Bridge, trying to bring me and the Toasted Marshmallow together...


----------



## clevercat

The TM may be here day after tomorrow. I am just bankrupting myself, placing a big order on teh interwebs for kittin food, beds and toys. I.am.so.excited.


----------



## clevercat

A Gerbs and William snoodle pile


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> The TM may be here day after tomorrow. I am just bankrupting myself, placing a big order on teh interwebs for kittin food, beds and toys. I.am.so.excited.


----------



## dusty paws

..can we dub him sir tm?


----------



## ladyash

clevercat said:


> Bwahahaha at Cleaver. Reminding me of the time my ex BF emailed his boss, Angus. Unfortunately he was emailing in a rush, from his phone and missed the 'g'. How we laughed



LOL I think I would have died if I sent something like that to my boss! I have these cool tech gloves that Target gave me in a fashion week gift bag that I have been using. The only design flaw is that they are thick double knit gloves for cold weather that basically double the size of your digits. They are made for typing on smartphones without exposing your hands to the elements, but I find the amount of time and effort it takes to actually type correctly to be annoying.

Also, yay the kitty is coming to live with you!!!!! Pics upon arrival please.


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> Bwahahaha at Cleaver. Reminding me of the time my ex BF emailed his boss, Angus. Unfortunately he was emailing in a rush, from his phone and missed the 'g'. How we laughed



another bwahahahaha at this story!



clevercat said:


> A Gerbs and William snoodle pile
> View attachment 2798299
> 
> View attachment 2798300



These are the cutest yet. I love how they hug each other.


----------



## Cindi

Really??? So excited for you!  





clevercat said:


> The TM may be here day after tomorrow. I am just bankrupting myself, placing a big order on teh interwebs for kittin food, beds and toys. I.am.so.excited.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Really??? So excited for you!




I have to phone her in 30 minutes to see if we can work out this transport issue - it's looking like a pet cab would cost over £100


----------



## clevercat

The Toasted Marshmallow is coming home with me on Monday next week. Woo hoo! I feel almost sick with excitement


----------



## Cindi

YAY!!!! Can't wait. Do they have transport volunteers?






clevercat said:


> The Toasted Marshmallow is coming home with me on Monday next week. Woo hoo! I feel almost sick with excitement


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> YAY!!!! Can't wait. Do they have transport volunteers?




No - I am bringing him home by train. Actually looking like I will collect him this Friday as someone can get him halfway to me. So it's a two hour journey with one change as opposed to a four hour journey with three changes. I hope he will love us...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> No - I am bringing him home by train. Actually looking like I will collect him this Friday as someone can get him halfway to me. So it's a two hour journey with one change as opposed to a four hour journey with three changes. I hope he will love us...



_Does that mean marshmallow dude gitz to ride on Hogwart'z Express?

Peeper (the one wif thumbs) thought he would be hitch hiking, but din't 'member no eberyonez gotz thumbs...

Luv, Stinky _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Does that mean marshmallow dude gitz to ride on Hogwart'z Express?
> 
> 
> 
> Peeper (the one wif thumbs) thought he would be hitch hiking, but din't 'member no eberyonez gotz thumbs...
> 
> 
> 
> Luv, Stinky _




Oh Peeper, I  you!
Yep, teh Hogwartz Express. All day long, all week in fact, I've been thinking the Toasted Marshmallow was living in Herefordshire. Ha! He lives in Hereford. In WALES! I am so geographically challenged.
It's going to be such a long day for the little guy - he has a four hour car journey, then a two hour train journey. We won't get home until 10pm.  I am praying he can hold onto those steamers until he gets home...
The alternative, I can wait until Monday, go up to Wales and bring him back by train. Thoughts?


----------



## gazoo

OMG can't wait to see more pics of T M!!  Congrats on the newest baby, Clever.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Oh Peeper, I  you!
> Yep, teh Hogwartz Express. All day long, all week in fact, I've been thinking the Toasted Marshmallow was living in Herefordshire. Ha! He lives in Hereford. In WALES! I am so geographically challenged.
> It's going to be such a long day for the little guy - he has a four hour car journey, then a two hour train journey. We won't get home until 10pm.  I am praying he can hold onto those steamers until he gets home...
> The alternative, I can wait until Monday, go up to Wales and bring him back by train. Thoughts?



How is the Marshmallow going to be transferred between vehicles/carriers?  If you can minimize the transfer points, I would vote for that.  Are the train stations pretty close to your home and his current one?  If you can avoid taking him out of his carrier at all, that would be even better.

As far as the potty thing, I would not feed him the night before the trip, and just let him have water.  Hold off on the food until you are back in London.  If he has some puppy pads in the crate, they should soak up the wet spills, and hopefully, he will hold any poops until you are done with the trip.


----------



## buzzytoes

^Yeah what she said. That is always one of the conditions on transport emails, that the animals don't get fed the day of transport to avoid upsetting their tummy.


----------



## boxermom

I'm excited for you, clever! Of course he'll love you all.


----------



## dusty paws

Oooh wales! An international TM!


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> The Toasted Marshmallow is coming home with me on Monday next week. Woo hoo! I feel almost sick with excitement



YAY


----------



## leasul2003

Yay! Clever gots a TM! If he's that adorable in pictures I can only imagine how floofy he will be in person.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Oh Peeper, I  you!
> Yep, teh Hogwartz Express. All day long, all week in fact, I've been thinking the Toasted Marshmallow was living in Herefordshire. Ha! He lives in Hereford. In WALES! I am so geographically challenged.
> It's going to be such a long day for the little guy - he has a four hour car journey, then a two hour train journey. We won't get home until 10pm.  I am praying he can hold onto those steamers until he gets home...
> The alternative, I can wait until Monday, go up to Wales and bring him back by train. Thoughts?




Yay! I have no thoughts on which is better for transport buuuttt can I just say I'm giddy that he's being known as Sir Toasted Marshmallow!? 

Is the trip on Monday  shorter than picking him up on Friday?


----------



## poopsie

OMG!!! 







For real you are getting TM?????


----------



## buzzytoes

Yeah that first gif. I gotta get me some of those and learn how to post them.


----------



## clevercat

Oh noes!!!! I woke up in a total panic this morning - stressing about how I would manage, stressing about the cost of getting him here, what if I get ill again, what about the two booger boys who have just gone on another course of ABs...really, total stress-fest and not like me at all.
Anyway, I offered up a prayer for guidance and asked that it could please be made crystal clear because I can be a bit clueless sometimes. A half hour later I got my answer. Completely unexpectedly, the  hospital called and I have my surgery date - a week on Monday. I know I can't cope with a new arrival during recovery. I know Sir Toasted Marshmallow will find a wonderful home and I am equally certain that when the time is right, there will be another small Birman kitten coming to live here - hopefully in the Spring of next year.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Oh noes!!!! I woke up in a total panic this morning - stressing about how I would manage, stressing about the cost of getting him here, what if I get ill again, what about the two booger boys who have just gone on another course of ABs...really, total stress-fest and not like me at all.
> Anyway, I offered up a prayer for guidance and asked that it could please be made crystal clear because I can be a bit clueless sometimes. A half hour later I got my answer. Completely unexpectedly, the  hospital called and I have my surgery date - a week on Monday. I know I can't cope with a new arrival during recovery. I know Sir Toasted Marshmallow will find a wonderful home and I am equally certain that when the time is right, there will be another small Birman kitten coming to live here - hopefully in the Spring of next year.



it is for the best, i think with your surgery being booked that it really is a good idea to let mr Toasted Marshmallow go to another home. it's time to focus on you and getting healthy


----------



## boxermom

I am so glad you finally have a surgery date, clever. This will be a time to be good to yourself. Many prayers being sent your way.


----------



## dusty paws

clever - so so happy to hear that you have a date scheduled.


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Oh noes!!!! I woke up in a total panic this morning - stressing about how I would manage, stressing about the cost of getting him here, what if I get ill again, what about the two booger boys who have just gone on another course of ABs...really, total stress-fest and not like me at all.
> Anyway, I offered up a prayer for guidance and asked that it could please be made crystal clear because I can be a bit clueless sometimes. A half hour later I got my answer. Completely unexpectedly, the  hospital called and I have my surgery date - a week on Monday. I know I can't cope with a new arrival during recovery. I know Sir Toasted Marshmallow will find a wonderful home and I am equally certain that when the time is right, there will be another small Birman kitten coming to live here - hopefully in the Spring of next year.





Sad about the TM but beyond happy that you finally have a surgery date so soon!!!


----------



## Cindi

I'm glad you got your sign and your surgery date. Things always work out the way they are supposed to. It would have been nice to add the TM to the PF family but he doesn't NEED you. He is healthy and adorable and will find a home quickly. It seems fate likes to bring you together with the cats that really need you. You specifically with your knowledge, patience and love. When the time is right it will happen. For now concentrate on getting better. I'm so glad your surgery date was moved up. This will make for a much happier, healthier holiday season.


----------



## leasul2003

I am a firm believer in listening to the signs we are sent.


----------



## clevercat

Thoughts and ideas please? Foster has recently taken up wetting the bed (MY bed!) on a regular basis. I have an army of cleaning products, washable duvets etc. and normally although it's highly irritating, I can cope. This morning he has soaked two pillows, duvet, duvet cover, sheet and mattress and I have had enough.
What I am worried about is - I won't be able to cope with the constant laundry-run right after surgery.
Here are my options
Ask the rescue to find him a foster home for a few weeks. Even as I wrote that, I knew it wouldn't happen! Who would put up with his shenanigans and also he is family, you don't kick family out.
Put him in the pen for a few days - that way he is exposed to the comings and goings of life at BBT whether he likes it or not - perhaps this would make him realise he is not going to be hurt by anyone?
He's been checked over - I think when I am recovered I'll have full bloods run too, but honestly feel it's a mental issue, not a physical thing.
Tree-hugger that I am, I am vaguely considering a pet psychic as option 3...


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Thoughts and ideas please? Foster has recently taken up wetting the bed (MY bed!) on a regular basis. I have an army of cleaning products, washable duvets etc. and normally although it's highly irritating, I can cope. This morning he has soaked two pillows, duvet, duvet cover, sheet and mattress and I have had enough.
> What I am worried about is - I won't be able to cope with the constant laundry-run right after surgery.
> Here are my options
> Ask the rescue to find him a foster home for a few weeks. Even as I wrote that, I knew it wouldn't happen! Who would put up with his shenanigans and also he is family, you don't kick family out.
> Put him in the pen for a few days - that way he is exposed to the comings and goings of life at BBT whether he likes it or not - perhaps this would make him realise he is not going to be hurt by anyone?
> He's been checked over - I think when I am recovered I'll have full bloods run too, but honestly feel it's a mental issue, not a physical thing.
> Tree-hugger that I am, I am vaguely considering a pet psychic as option 3...



The pen sounds like the kindest option. What about relocating him to the bathroom, where he can still have piece and quiet, but you are close by. So if he has an accident it is easier to clean up.

I know how hard it is to clean wee from the bed coverings. Vincent went though a little of this, and it was awful. In his case it was behavioural. He was pissed off at us for making him do stuff he didn't want to do, so he pissed on our bed. In the end we gave in and he stopped doing it. 

Pet psychologist is a great idea. Bennett has seen one (Julie) because of his anxiety issues due to the terrible injuries he has recovered from. He has a little hormone injection that makes him all lovey dovey&#8230; "like peace man&#8230; I love you"&#8230;. heheheheh

So glad you finally have a date for surgery Clever (phew).


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> The pen sounds like the kindest option. What about relocating him to the bathroom, where he can still have piece and quiet, but you are close by. So if he has an accident it is easier to clean up.
> 
> I know how hard it is to clean wee from the bed coverings. Vincent went though a little of this, and it was awful. In his case it was behavioural. He was pissed off at us for making him do stuff he didn't want to do, so he pissed on our bed. In the end we gave in and he stopped doing it.
> 
> Pet psychologist is a great idea. Bennett has seen one (Julie) because of his anxiety issues due to the terrible injuries he has recovered from. He has a little hormone injection that makes him all lovey dovey "like peace man I love you". heheheheh
> 
> So glad you finally have a date for surgery Clever (phew).




Aww, I love Bennett (he's the plastic licker, right?).
Ah - my idea is to consult psychic,  not psychologist lol Under the Chanel, I am a deeply dippy hippy... 
Meanwhile and before I head off to hospital, me and Norton will be going to the vet next week. His back legs are getting really wobbly. I am hoping LV will be able to give me something to help and I need a repeat prescription of his Loxicom. It scares me to see him getting so old. He is 15 now. Praying for a few more months with him...


----------



## Cindi

Peeing on my bed is the one thing I will not stand for. Foster needs to be in the pen for a while until he gets it into his head he needs to do his business in the litterbox. There is a litter called Cat Attract. You might want to give that a try. Also if it is behavioral maybe some kitty Xanax would work. They do have calming meds for cats. Sorry you have to deal with this. I usually have a lot of patience but that stops quickly when it involves pee in my bed.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hmmm, I thought it was a typo  I'm curious now about the psychic angle as opposed to the psycho avenue  What does a pet psychic do for the furry friends&#8230; curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## cats n bags

If you have ruled out plumbing  problems, I would start looking at mental problems.  If he is only marking on you and your bed, have you heard about:

http://www.thecatbehaviorclinic.com/defecating-or-middening.html

He may be wanting to declare a territory by marking on higher spots in his world.

I would ask LV about some kitty anti-depressants, and also consider the pet communicator if you can get a recommendation for one that seems to be for real and not a scammer.  I've heard positive results from some people that tried the psychic route, and given all of the recent losses in Foster's world as well as your own health problems, it might be helpful for him.


----------



## dusty paws

I think the pen is a good idea, and second what cats and cindi said.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you all - himself is sloping sinisterly around the bedroom at the moment - I am not going to freak him out by putting him in the pen this evening so have shut him in there. He has Livvie and Eamonn for company. 
And I have had the washing machine going since 9AM...
I will look into the pet psychic I think, although I was burned last year. Read an article in the Daily Fail about a pet psychic, got in touch with her, paid her, six months of excuses and 'it's on it's way - you're at the top of the pile' then she disappeared with my money and stopped answering my emails. I'd love to name-and-shame her especially as she's still in business but I am trying to think of my karma...Anyway, I am ever the optimist and hope I can find someone genuine next time around...


----------



## buzzytoes

I am assuming you have already tried your Feliway in there for him? Definitely sounds like a behavior issue, but since he is so sensitive anyway I have no idea what would help. Definitely put him in the bathroom or pen once you are getting closer to surgery. Can you put the pen in your bedroom so it might not be as stressful for him?


----------



## clevercat

I are teh fierce lion cub. Rawr.


----------



## clevercat

Foster Grant update: I may need the pen for Norton  so Fozzie continues to sleep on my bed and I continue to check the duvet for wetness. Grr.
Norton's back legs are very wobbly again, think the arthritis has been made worse by a sudden drop in temperature. If I need to, I'll put him on cage rest for a couple of weeks. We'll see what LV thinks next week. I went to bed in a blind panic about him last night. This morning I was woken by the usual cold, wet nose up my right nostril - Norton's wake-up call. At least he is mobile enough to climb up onto the bed. It's always going to be something with these maniacs.
William stepped in his poopies this morning and stamped it all over the floor in the kitchen and lounge. He thought it was so funny...right up to the moment I scooped him up and he realised he was going to have a baff...


----------



## clevercat

Gerbil!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Gerbil!
> View attachment 2800650
> 
> View attachment 2800651
> 
> View attachment 2800652




Squeeeee!!


----------



## poopsie

I love starting my day with these! :kiss:


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Foster Grant update: I may need the pen for Norton  so Fozzie continues to sleep on my bed and I continue to check the duvet for wetness. Grr.
> Norton's back legs are very wobbly again, think the arthritis has been made worse by a sudden drop in temperature. If I need to, I'll put him on cage rest for a couple of weeks. We'll see what LV thinks next week. I went to bed in a blind panic about him last night. This morning I was woken by the usual cold, wet nose up my right nostril - Norton's wake-up call. At least he is mobile enough to climb up onto the bed. It's always going to be something with these maniacs.
> William stepped in his poopies this morning and stamped it all over the floor in the kitchen and lounge. He thought it was so funny...right up to the moment I scooped him up and he realised he was going to have a baff...



Oh Norton, so sad to hear your wobbly again hang in their mate Ms Clever always knows what to do  Meanwhile Vincent is the same, no better and no worse. Your in our thoughts Norton xxx


----------



## boxermom

I sympathize with Norton. The weather makes me hurt too and I'm sure it looks like I'm doing my Frankenstein walk when I'm really achy and wobbly.

Those photos are priceless.


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> I are teh fierce lion cub. Rawr.
> View attachment 2800636



Love it! Very fierce!!!


----------



## dusty paws

georgie!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Thoughts and ideas please? Foster has recently taken up wetting the bed (MY bed!) on a regular basis. I have an army of cleaning products, washable duvets etc. and normally although it's highly irritating, I can cope. This morning he has soaked two pillows, duvet, duvet cover, sheet and mattress and I have had enough.
> What I am worried about is - I won't be able to cope with the constant laundry-run right after surgery.
> Here are my options
> Ask the rescue to find him a foster home for a few weeks. Even as I wrote that, I knew it wouldn't happen! Who would put up with his shenanigans and also he is family, you don't kick family out.
> Put him in the pen for a few days - that way he is exposed to the comings and goings of life at BBT whether he likes it or not - perhaps this would make him realise he is not going to be hurt by anyone?
> He's been checked over - I think when I am recovered I'll have full bloods run too, but honestly feel it's a mental issue, not a physical thing.
> Tree-hugger that I am, I am vaguely considering a pet psychic as option 3...




Keaton just peed in the sink :storm:


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Keaton just peed in the sink :storm:




Oh Keaton, Keaton, Keaton...You little stinker. Thank goodness you have the catio...and how considerate of him to pee in an area that is easy to clean up. I dread each time I go into the bedroom that I will pull back the duvet to find Foster has been adding to his home fragrance collection...


----------



## clevercat

William at play, with his favourite lambie toy.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> William at play, with his favourite lambie toy.
> View attachment 2801492
> 
> View attachment 2801493
> 
> View attachment 2801494




Lambie is almost as big as he is, lol!  So cute!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> William at play, with his favourite lambie toy.
> View attachment 2801492
> 
> View attachment 2801493
> 
> View attachment 2801494



Oh - how precious!!!


----------



## dusty paws

hi william!


----------



## clevercat

The Murph is mortified at being caught going in for a snoodle.



Angel and Jasmine


----------



## cats n bags

Murphy is NOT snoodling.  His tiny little tootsies are chilled and he is just trying to warm them up.


----------



## clevercat

This is Angel's Monday face...


Olivia-Skye has moments that she looks so much like Missy...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> This is Angel's Monday face...
> View attachment 2802388
> 
> Olivia-Skye has moments that she looks so much like Missy...
> View attachment 2802389



that's my monday face too Angel! i did not want to get up and come to work this morning 

Hai Olivia-Skye, such a pretty girl and i agree Livvie and Missy look so similar, i've always thought so


----------



## dusty paws

angel girl.. i hear you.


----------



## clevercat

Baff time always improves Angel's mood


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Baff time always improves Angel's mood
> View attachment 2802625



:kiss:


----------



## clevercat

Argh I am sneezing and stuffed up. In an effort to clear my sinuses before my pre-op on Friday, Dr William has stepped in to help. Quite literally. He stepped into his all-too-powerful steamer (again!) and then wiped his poopy paws all over my t-shirt. Dis maek you all better Gramma! No needs to thank me!
I am heading to bed with hot lemon drink and a few episodes of The Middle on my Kindle...
*sniffle*


----------



## poopsie

Oh William how thoughtful of you.................LOL

Get well soon!


----------



## Candice0985

Gross William! you silly boy 

feel better soon Clever!


----------



## boxermom

Oh my, William! Just trying to take Gramma's mind off her sniffles.


----------



## mp4

So glad you have a date *clever*!!!!! 

Fingers crossed that the peeing on the bed stops.  Do what you need to do when you are recovering.  No way you can deal with all that laundry!  We laundered everything on our bed except the pillows most days when Milo and Bella were struggling.  It's a lot of work!


----------



## clevercat

You may kisses teh paw.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> You may kisses teh paw.
> View attachment 2804397
> 
> View attachment 2804399
> 
> View attachment 2804401





Suddenly it doesn't feel like single digits outside...


----------



## poopsie

Lol ^^^^^^


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Suddenly it doesn't feel like single digits outside...




Jealous at the single digits...
Hmm. Maybe Mr Murphy is such hot stuff he is responsible for keeping the temperature in parts of London way too warm for my liking.


----------



## clevercat

Ppbbbttttt!


----------



## Candice0985

awwww handsomest green eyes!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Jealous at the single digits...
> Hmm. Maybe Mr Murphy is such hot stuff he is responsible for keeping the temperature in parts of London way too warm for my liking.



I think they just sent some of the digits to London.  We are missing 2 of them now (-2)  and with the wind blowing, it feels like even more are on their way outta here.


----------



## hermes_lemming

clevercat said:


> You may kisses teh paw.
> View attachment 2804397
> 
> View attachment 2804399
> 
> View attachment 2804401



Adorable!


----------



## buzzytoes

cats n bags said:


> I think they just sent some of the digits to London.  We are missing 2 of them now (-2)  and with the wind blowing, it feels like even more are on their way outta here.



Hahahahaha that must be what's happening here as well.


----------



## dusty paws

i'd love some cold sent our way. maybe 10 degrees cooler?


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> i'd love some cold sent our way. maybe 10 degrees cooler?




Ooh that would be perfect, wouldn't it! Snoodle weather


----------



## boxermom

clever, is your surgery date Nov. 17 or 24? I want to be sure to be praying extra hard on the right day.

Dh's surgery is Nov. 25. If they delay it again, I'll probably have a meltdown.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> clever, is your surgery date Nov. 17 or 24? I want to be sure to be praying extra hard on the right day.
> 
> Dh's surgery is Nov. 25. If they delay it again, I'll probably have a meltdown.




Wasn't DH's surgery originally 18th? How annoying that they've moved it again, I really feel for you both. I'll be keeping you - and him - in my prayers. I know what you mean about a meltdown, I feel I may have one of my own soon...
I am no longer holding my breath for my surgery...it's booked for 17th, but the pain started up again about twelve hours ago  Luckily I was given a painkiller strong enough to control it, but it doesn't bode well for an op that's meant to be happening in just five days time.
I have a pre-op assessment on Friday morning. I guess the blood test (ugh stabby needles, I hate them) results will show if it's safe to proceed. 
Extra prayers and good thoughts would be so much appreciated!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Wasn't DH's surgery originally 18th? How annoying that they've moved it again, I really feel for you both. I'll be keeping you - and him - in my prayers. I know what you mean about a meltdown, I feel I may have one of my own soon...
> I am no longer holding my breath for my surgery...it's booked for 17th, but the pain started up again about twelve hours ago  Luckily I was given a painkiller strong enough to control it, but it doesn't bode well for an op that's meant to be happening in just five days time.
> I have a pre-op assessment on Friday morning. I guess the blood test (ugh stabby needles, I hate them) results will show if it's safe to proceed.
> Extra prayers and good thoughts would be so much appreciated!



Oh I am so sorry.  Is that why you are up at this hour?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Oh I am so sorry.  Is that why you are up at this hour?




Yep. Although I am now in a cosy little cloud of codeine and surrounded by, let me see, eight cats, so it's not all bad


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> Yep. Although I am now in a cosy little cloud of codeine and surrounded by, let me see, eight cats, so it's not all bad



Well, my friend, just catching up on your news. I will PM you as soon as I can - but it doesn't mean I don't think about you every day. Glad to hear that something is schedule, I will be crossing fingers, toes, and eyes to hope it goes well.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Yep. Although I am now in a cosy little cloud of codeine and surrounded by, let me see, eight cats, so it's not all bad


----------



## clevercat

Georgie: Dis is teh perfect disguise!


Clawed: Srsly, George?? Srsly??


----------



## dusty paws

georgie... i can see youuuuuu


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> Wasn't DH's surgery originally 18th? How annoying that they've moved it again, I really feel for you both. I'll be keeping you - and him - in my prayers. I know what you mean about a meltdown, I feel I may have one of my own soon...
> I am no longer holding my breath for my surgery...it's booked for 17th, but the pain started up again about twelve hours ago  Luckily I was given a painkiller strong enough to control it, but it doesn't bode well for an op that's meant to be happening in just five days time.
> I have a pre-op assessment on Friday morning. I guess the blood test (ugh stabby needles, I hate them) results will show if it's safe to proceed.
> Extra prayers and good thoughts would be so much appreciated!



Yes it was originally Nov. 18 and they postponed it with no explanation.

I'm so sorry you're hurting again, but I want you to be done with this health problem! (I know you do too!!!) At least they're giving you some effective pain meds.

You'll be bombarded with prayers and positive thoughts from everyone


----------



## Cindi

Gorgeous George please don't hide your adorable face 

I will be thinking of tomorrow Clever and hope your tests results are good and surgery can finally happen. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Georgie: Dis is teh perfect disguise!
> View attachment 2805466
> 
> Clawed: Srsly, George?? Srsly??
> View attachment 2805467



Priceless!!


----------



## buzzytoes

I am so confused on my days - keep thinking it's the weekend. Hope everything goes well so that they can proceed on Monday!


----------



## dusty paws

thinking of you clever


----------



## stylemechanel

buzzytoes said:


> I am so confused on my days - keep thinking it's the weekend. Hope everything goes well so that they can proceed on Monday!



+1 my friend!


----------



## cats n bags

Hoping you were able to make it through the pokey things and pass their tests for the pre-op.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Hoping you were able to make it through the pokey things and pass their tests for the pre-op.




I was very brave and didn't yark or pass out during the stabby needle portion of the proceedings 
Funny, I arrived so early I went to the staff & visitors restaurant for tea and toast. And was so sidetracked, nosily listening into other people's conversations and watching a football game in the park opposite, that I ended up racing to the pre-op area, nearly late. Which sent pulse and blood pressure rocketing just before they measured them lol. I didn't have to have another ECG as I had one last time I was in there - that nightmare weekend that Missy passed. And thanks to being ill for months (and prior to that, a two year healthy eating plan), I am now at the right weight for my height and woo hoo my BMI is in the healthy range. Yay me!
I will hear within the next 24 hours if anything shows up in the bloods that would prohibit surgery - although I am incredibly nervous, I'm feeling positive about it and just looking forward to having my life back and being able to make plans even little things - I couldn't attend the Christmas party at work this year - so they've moved it to the end of January - at least I know I'll be able to attend things like that without the fear of being in agony...
I was only there for two hours, but the cats insisted I wash the vet stink off before getting near them...


----------



## cats n bags

> I was only there for two hours, but the cats insisted I wash the vet stink off before getting near them...



That vet stink gets on everything.  I hope you made sure to take a nice, long, hot soak to get all of it off you.


----------



## boxermom

Yeah, they like to take a lot of blood at those pre-op events. Dh went through that last week. He's not fond of needles either and they had a hard time finding a vein. I'm sure you'll be fine. That's a tough way to lose weight.

You won't believe how much better you'll feel afterwards and you'll be free from fearing when another attack will come. Many prayers being sent across the pond to you!


----------



## dusty paws

eeep yes, i am a needlephobe (tattoos and piercings on the other hand don't bother me..). DH had no idea how bad i was until he went with me once.

hope you are feeling better and getting some snoodles to make up for the pokes.


----------



## Cindi

2 hours is more than enough time for "Vet Stink" to totally permeate.   I will be keeping fingers and toes crossed that your surgery can proceed. I'm sure worrying if/when the next attack will come is not good for your blood pressure or your piece of mind.


----------



## cr1stalangel

Dear Clevercat, I have spent the last week reading through 470 pages of your wonderful thread. Your stories have made me laugh, cry in buckets, fearful, squee, giggling, screaming in delight, you name it. An absolute roller coaster of emotions. I am in awe of you and other ladies here who has given everything you've got for all those animals in need. 
I literally feel when your heart was broken when one of them left you and I feel my chest swelling with joy when a new addition came to you or when they got through difficult times.
You have a real talent on telling the stories and bring all of us through each experience as if we were right there with you. I want to thank you so very much for sharing them with us, the good and the bad. I can see that since this thread started few years ago, a group of good friends have formed out of it despite locations. An amazing thing in my eyes where in some cities, they don't even know who their neighbours are.  
I am sorry that you are not feeling well but am glad you will have the surgery next Monday. 
I have no doubt the surgery will be done before you know it and I wish you speedy recovery. 

ps. I absolutely, eternally Adore all your fur babies!


----------



## clevercat

cr1stalangel - what a lovely post! Thank you so much {{{ hugs }}}. I can't believe we're at over 470 pages, lol. You're right - I have a wonderful group of TPF friends from around the world, all thanks to this thread.
Very apprehensive about tomorrow...but looking forward to feeling healthy again. Also (and about the furthest one can get from healthy) there is a small bocks of Godiva chocolates waiting for me when I'm back home again...nomnomnom.
And talking of noms - 


Beaker, nomming Gramma's fingers. Those little teefies are SHARP, too!


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> cr1stalangel - what a lovely post! Thank you so much {{{ hugs }}}. I can't believe we're at over 470 pages, lol. You're right - I have a wonderful group of TPF friends from around the world, all thanks to this thread.
> Very apprehensive about tomorrow...but looking forward to feeling healthy again. Also (and about the furthest one can get from healthy) there is a small bocks of Godiva chocolates waiting for me when I'm back home again...nomnomnom.
> And talking of noms -
> View attachment 2808448
> 
> Beaker, nomming Gramma's fingers. Those little teefies are SHARP, too!



Beaker - you can munch on me anytime!  

Thinking of you, Clever, as you prepare for your surgery. Sending thought and vibes for a speedy and uneventful procedure/recovery.


----------



## hermes_lemming

I'm offering my chubby digits as well.

Gl with ur surgery clever. Any updates on the gypsy felines?


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> cr1stalangel - what a lovely post! Thank you so much {{{ hugs }}}. I can't believe we're at over 470 pages, lol. You're right - I have a wonderful group of TPF friends from around the world, all thanks to this thread.
> Very apprehensive about tomorrow...but looking forward to feeling healthy again. Also (and about the furthest one can get from healthy) there is a small bocks of Godiva chocolates waiting for me when I'm back home again...nomnomnom.
> And talking of noms -
> View attachment 2808448
> 
> Beaker, nomming Gramma's fingers. Those little teefies are SHARP, too!




That has to be one of the cutest pictures!
Good luck tomorrow Clever!


----------



## Cindi

Awwwww, Beaker is just letting you know she loves you now that the vet stink is gone.   I am so happy you will finally be feeling better. I will be thinking about you tomorrow. I'm sure you will have a LOT going on but please update us when you can. We will worry until you do just like having to leave one of our kids at the vet's.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Awwwww, Beaker is just letting you know she loves you now that the vet stink is gone.   I am so happy you will finally be feeling better. I will be thinking about you tomorrow. I'm sure you will have a LOT going on but please update us when you can. We will worry until you do just like having to leave one of our kids at the vet's.




Aww - I will! I'm going in as a Day Case, so should be home tomorrow night. Not too sure how I'll feel, but as soon as I am home and the anaesthetic has worn off enough for me to make sense, I'll post here.
Meanwhile, the closer it get, the more apprehensive I feel...


----------



## Cindi

I know how you feel. I am one to run through every horrible scenario I can think of in my head and be in a panic by the time the procedure comes. All I can suggest is to try not to overthink it. If you find yourself dwelling on it and making up horrible outcomes just think about something else. Do something to distract yourself. You will be out for the procedure so you won't feel a thing and the discomfort after the surgery is probably nothing compared with what you have already been going through. I like to count hours. Like, in 24 hours this will all be over and I will be in bed with a good book and 9 cats. Look beyond and don't dwell on the now. I will look forward to your post anesthesia ramblings tomorrow night. 






clevercat said:


> Aww - I will! I'm going in as a Day Case, so should be home tomorrow night. Not too sure how I'll feel, but as soon as I am home and the anaesthetic has worn off enough for me to make sense, I'll post here.
> Meanwhile, the closer it get, the more apprehensive I feel...


----------



## leasul2003

Good luck tomorrow. You will be in many of our thoughts. Sending quick recovery vibes your way.


----------



## boxermom

Thinking of you. The hardest part is waiting before it happens. It's a routine surgery and though you'll feel kind of wiped-out afterwards, the pain isn't very bad. Nothing compared to the attacks you've been experiencing!

Godivas are definitely in order once you regain an appetite.


----------



## dusty paws

keeping you in my thoughts today and tomorrow clever!


----------



## inspiredgem

dusty paws said:


> keeping you in my thoughts today and tomorrow clever!



Same here!  Wishing you all the best and hope that you are feeling better soon!


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> Aww - I will! I'm going in as a Day Case, so should be home tomorrow night. Not too sure how I'll feel, but as soon as I am home and the anaesthetic has worn off enough for me to make sense, I'll post here.
> Meanwhile, the closer it get, the more apprehensive I feel...



Hi there clevercat! Apprehension is so normal. But you will be fine and feeling so much better when you recover from all of this mess. The furbabies will be there to wash the vet stink off and you have hundreds if not thousands of prayers coming your way - including all of mine!

 I am so looking forward to hearing that it is all over and you are doing better and reading a book with all the babies snuggled up with you.

Just one more thing to say:


----------



## buzzytoes

Thinking of you tonight and hoping to wake up tomorrow to an update that says you are back home recovering!


----------



## mp4

Best wishes dear!  The apprehension is way worse than the actual event.  

More than anything, I hope the surgery helps you feel better!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Wishing you a speedy recovery Clever. You will be in my thoughts


----------



## cats n bags




----------



## Cindi

Thinking of you today Clever. Hopefully the surgery is already over and you are on the mend.


----------



## Candice0985

thinking of you Clever! your surgery will go well! William better take good care of you afterwards


----------



## boxermom

Saying prayers for a speedy recovery, clever. You should be out of surgery by now and soon you will feel so much better.


----------



## Cindi

6 PM there. Hopefully she is still flying on the happy juice and will update us soon. Thinking of you, Clever.


----------



## dusty paws

thinking of you clever! hope you are recovering okay!


----------



## stylemechanel

Hi there clever, it is 6:57 PM and I am hoping you are sleeping well, having happy dreams all surrounded by a big pile of furbabies.


----------



## jenny70

Thinking of you Clever!  Hope your are relaxing comfortably at home surrounded by your fur babies!!


----------



## clevercat

Am home! Spaced out and in bit of pain but just so glad it's done. More tomorrow. Thank you for all the good thoughts and prayers!


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> Am home! Spaced out and in bit of pain but just so glad it's done. More tomorrow. Thank you for all the good thoughts and prayers!



So glad to hear it! Get lots of rest.


----------



## boxermom

Yay!!!! That stupid gallbladder is gone, and good riddance!!   No more attacks. The kittehs will help you heal by taking your mind off of everything else, LOL.


----------



## cats n bags




----------



## Cindi

YAY!!!!! So glad it is finally over. Get a good night's rest. I hope you are feeling much better by morning.


----------



## clevercat

Candice - William was banished from the bedroom last night, along with his siblings. It started out very well, with him actually snuggling cheek to cheek with me, purring into my shoulder about how much he'd missed me and what was that funny smell? Then he realised if he stepped on my stomach, I made a squeaky noise. Entranced, it was the work of a moment for him to get the rest of the litter onto the bed to join in. The little stinkers are now out in the lounge, sharing my Dad's bed.
I've had the quieter members of the family watching over me - Amen T Kitten stretched alongside me, with his purr motor on - Norton and Gerbs at my feet and Olivia and a thankfully pee-free Foster at my shoulders.
I am on painkillers every 6-8 hours, and any movement hurts but I have to say it's nowhere near as bad as I expected it to be - certainly nothing like the pain of an attack. I was talking to another patient yesterday. She was in for the same procedure and we were comparing horror stories of the attacks. She mentioned shed had two difficult labours and they never touched the pain from this...so glad I will never have to go through that again. I need to go see the nurse next week, to check the wounds, and I need another MRI in  January, to check the tubes are clear - really, I can't believe it's over.
Oh - and I would love to say I had a really spiritual dream as I came around after the op but the reality was, I was dreaming of walking around Harrods with that Balenciaga bag I bought a few weeks ago. LOL so shallow...


----------



## buzzytoes

So glad you are home in the comfort of your own bed! Glad Pops is there to keep an eye on you as well. Yay for no more living with pain!


----------



## clevercat

I just popped out to the porch for fresh air...and there was a massive double rainbow right opposite me. Team Bean, working away at the Bridge?


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Candice - William was banished from the bedroom last night, along with his siblings. It started out very well, with him actually snuggling cheek to cheek with me, purring into my shoulder about how much he'd missed me and what was that funny smell? Then he realised if he stepped on my stomach, I made a squeaky noise. Entranced, it was the work of a moment for him to get the rest of the litter onto the bed to join in. The little stinkers are now out in the lounge, sharing my Dad's bed.
> I've had the quieter members of the family watching over me - Amen T Kitten stretched alongside me, with his purr motor on - Norton and Gerbs at my feet and Olivia and a thankfully pee-free Foster at my shoulders.
> I am on painkillers every 6-8 hours, and any movement hurts but I have to say it's nowhere near as bad as I expected it to be - certainly nothing like the pain of an attack. I was talking to another patient yesterday. She was in for the same procedure and we were comparing horror stories of the attacks. She mentioned shed had two difficult labours and they never touched the pain from this...so glad I will never have to go through that again. I need to go see the nurse next week, to check the wounds, and I need another MRI in  January, to check the tubes are clear - really, I can't believe it's over.
> Oh - and I would love to say I had a really spiritual dream as I came around after the op but the reality was, I was dreaming of walking around Harrods with that Balenciaga bag I bought a few weeks ago. LOL so shallow...



those little monkeys! glad to hear you;re doing well Clever, I had my shoulder reconstructed at the age of 19 (martial arts competitions did a number on my body) and i agree it's so scary to think about the surgery and the pain afterwards is not fun but it;s nothing compared to living with pain every.day.of.your.life. i've never had a child so I cannot relate to the labour but wow it sounds like what you;ve been through is horrible. heal up my friend!
shallow dreams are a good sign, you're body is relaxing and healing  pretty soon you will be able to walk into Harrods with that gorgeous bag at your side!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I just popped out to the porch for fresh air...and there was a massive double rainbow right opposite me. Team Bean, working away at the Bridge?



definitely!  Missy is telling you to heal up mom, she's watching over you to make sure you get better!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Welcome home clever. Heal quickly


----------



## Cindi

I'm so glad you are feeling a bit better and it is finally over. Love how Team Bean lets you know they are watching over you. Cuddle some kitties and get better soon so you can show off that fabulous bag while Holiday shopping. Also glad to hear dad is there to help you. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## clevercat

I think it is too late to ask for prayers - my Dad is on the way to the vet with Basil. Basil started breathing very erratically and coughing, wobbling everywhere - I think it's his time. 
Please just pray for a peaceful passing  for my old boy. I love him so much.


----------



## clevercat

Basil's gone to the Bridge.


----------



## boxermom

I'm so sorry, but if it was his time, apparently it was fast. Maybe that's what the double rainbow was about? the others are greeting him with open paws.

I'm so relieved for you that the surgery is behind you. My attacks felt like a knife was stabbing me only it didn't stop--it kept going for hours, like yours. Thank goodness you'll have no more of those, but you may feel sore for awhile.

A million gentle hugs for you and BBT.


----------



## Cindi

So sorry to hear about Basil. At least he had a wonderful life with you and didn't suffer in the end. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## cats n bags

I am so sorry to hear Basil has crossed over the bridge.


----------



## chessmont

clevercat said:


> Basil's gone to the Bridge.



It's never a good time but this is the worst.  I am so sorry clever...you don't need more sorrow on top of pain.


----------



## dusty paws

oh clever. i'm so so sorry. thinking of you and the rest of the crew.


----------



## gazoo

So very sorry to hear about Basil's passing.  I just don't even know what to say, these things are so hard to endure.  :cry:

Huge hugs to you, Clever, as you recover and grieve.  I'm relieved the procedure is over with and that you're home.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Basil's gone to the Bridge.



oh no, poor Basil. rest peacefully little man. your mom and aunties love you xoxo


----------



## poopsie

I am so very sorry that Basil had to leave. He waited to see his Mama again. And the rainbow? Most definitely a vision of the bridge itself. Poor little guy. He sure was loved.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Basil's gone to the Bridge.




Oh clever, I'm so very sorry.


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> Basil's gone to the Bridge.



Clever, I am so very sorry about Basil. I think the double rainbow was a sign that Team Bean was preparing for Basil and sending you love and hugs. My  heart is hurting for you my friend. 

As always- many hugs, many, many hugs


----------



## leasul2003

No! Not my stud muffin!!! I am so so sorry and sharing some of your tears right now.


----------



## buzzytoes

I can't believe Basil Basil Basil has gone. That is the thing about the old ones - your time is so much shorter to love them, even though you love them just a deeply as the young ones. Many   to you, and again, I am glad your Dad is able to be with you during this time.


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> Basil's gone to the Bridge.



I am so sorry *clever* {{{{{hugs}}}}}}

I came to check on your status and am so sad to hear about Basil.  

I'd like to think he was waiting to know you are OK.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you. I miss him - going into the kitchen breaks my heart, as he made his home on a little bed by the oven. It was his 'spot', where he could keep an eye on the comings and goings at BBT, but mainly it was a place where he could be sure he would never miss a snack. Without knowing they were his final few days, I unintentionally spoiled him rotten last week - extra meals, snacks, treats...
I am so glad I had almost two years with him. Glad he passed knowing he was loved and wanted.
In a strange twist of Fate, I called the practice to let them know Basil was on his way over and LV was not working yesterday. At exactly the time my Dad and Basil arrived, so did LV - she somehow knew she had to be there. Strange, isn't it? So Basil passed with three people (his favourite nurse was there too) there who cared for him, and I had the chance to tell him one last time how much I love him.


----------



## boxermom

^As you know so well, it isn't the length of time we have with them. Dh and I were talking yesterday (I told him about Basil) about Sam, the rescue boy we had the briefest time (less than 2 years) but those months were so big in my memories--he belonged to the entire neighborhood, not just us. We have no  idea how old he was but no one wanted to adopt him till we came in and met him.

I know there's a gaping hole in your heart and home right now. But it sounds like Basil passed in the best way possible.

I hope you're feeling a bit better as the anesthesia gets out of your system.


----------



## cr1stalangel

Clevercat, I'm very happy to hear that you're back home recovering. Please do take it easy. Your Dad is amazing for looking after you and all of BBT residence.  
So so very sorry about Basil, no doubt he is playing hard with his brothers and sisters at the bridge now, just being healthy and young again. Lots of hugs for you.


----------



## vinbenphon1

hoorah for dads and cats &#8230;.


----------



## sally.m

Oh Clever, I am sorry to hear about Basil. on a Positive, it was quick for him. 

Play hard at the bridge little fella x


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> ^As you know so well, it isn't the length of time we have with them. Dh and I were talking yesterday (I told him about Basil) about Sam, the rescue boy we had the briefest time (less than 2 years) but those months were so big in my memories--he belonged to the entire neighborhood, not just us. We have no  idea how old he was but no one wanted to adopt him till we came in and met him.
> 
> I know there's a gaping hole in your heart and home right now. But it sounds like Basil passed in the best way possible.
> 
> I hope you're feeling a bit better as the anesthesia gets out of your system.




Sam was your soulmate pup, wasn't he?
It's never long enough - I know I've written that before, but it really isn't. I'm just so lucky to have been able to adopt Basil. He was such a happy cat and I know he was happy because of BBT. His ex-people gave him up because he howled all the time. He didn't do that here, he found his niche and he was content. I like to think - in the way you said Sam belonged to your neighbourhood, Basil belonged to his Purrs Forum aunties...



cr1stalangel said:


> Clevercat, I'm very happy to hear that you're back home recovering. Please do take it easy. Your Dad is amazing for looking after you and all of BBT residence.
> So so very sorry about Basil, no doubt he is playing hard with his brothers and sisters at the bridge now, just being healthy and young again. Lots of hugs for you.




Thank you! Yep, my Dad is great  To think he wasn't really a cat person when I started rescue work. All that has changed now. He knows all of them and their little habits, has given many of them pet names (Clawed, for example, is 'Wall of Death' on account of his habit of racing around the house at mid-wall level. George is Top Cat because...well, I don't need to explain why, do I?) He's just gone to bed and is under a pile of kittins...not sure how long the peace will last with William in there too...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Sam was your soulmate pup, wasn't he?
> It's never long enough - I know I've written that before, but it really isn't. I'm just so lucky to have been able to adopt Basil. He was such a happy cat and I know he was happy because of BBT. His ex-people gave him up because he howled all the time. He didn't do that here, he found his niche and he was content. I like to think - in the way you said Sam belonged to your neighbourhood, Basil belonged to his Purrs Forum aunties...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Yep, my Dad is great  To think he wasn't really a cat person when I started rescue work. All that has changed now. He knows all of them and their little habits, has given many of them pet names (Clawed, for example, is 'Wall of Death' on account of his habit of racing around the house at mid-wall level. George is Top Cat because...well, I don't need to explain why, do I?) He's just gone to bed and is under a pile of kittins...not sure how long the peace will last with William in there too...



OH NO! behave William! 

how are you feeling Clever?


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> Sam was your soulmate pup, wasn't he?
> It's never long enough - I know I've written that before, but it really isn't. I'm just so lucky to have been able to adopt Basil. He was such a happy cat and I know he was happy because of BBT. His ex-people gave him up because he howled all the time. He didn't do that here, he found his niche and he was content. I like to think - in the way you said Sam belonged to your neighbourhood, Basil belonged to his Purrs Forum aunties.



Yes, Sam was my soulmate. Oddly a friend had a Sam who was the same to her.

Basil acting differently in your home reminds me of what sometimes happens at the dog park. There is one dog who was abused badly and trusts barely anyone. The first time she met me she came up and let me scratch her head and pet her. Today she went to a woman she'd never met and did the same to her. Like Basil, she knows who she's safe with. I believe animals have incredible instinct about people. If my dog doesn't like someone I probably won't either. Basil did belong to all of us and now he's happy, joyous and free.

I hope you're feeling better each day.


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> OH NO! behave William!
> 
> 
> 
> how are you feeling Clever?







boxermom said:


> Yes, Sam was my soulmate. Oddly a friend had a Sam who was the same to her.
> 
> 
> 
> Basil acting differently in your home reminds me of what sometimes happens at the dog park. There is one dog who was abused badly and trusts barely anyone. The first time she met me she came up and let me scratch her head and pet her. Today she went to a woman she'd never met and did the same to her. Like Basil, she knows who she's safe with. I believe animals have incredible instinct about people. If my dog doesn't like someone I probably won't either. Basil did belong to all of us and now he's happy, joyous and free.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're feeling better each day.




I am not in as much pain as I thought but I am keeping up with the painkillers - too scared to miss a dose. They make me incredibly sleepy but they work! Yesterday afternoon, I went for a very short walk around the park. I thought I'd be fine but five minutes outside wiped me out. How I ever thought I'd be back at work within a few days I don't know. Also - Yesterday evening was surprisingly yucky. I had to have a shower and change my dressings. Now, I am not particularly squeamish (16 months with Booger Boy and his snotty sidekick Clawed have put paid to that), but the moment I took the first dressing off, I got dizzy, nauseated, perspiring, faint...one moment I was in the shower, the next I was slumped on the bathroom floor thinking about yarking. Sorry TMI, I know, but I really wasn't expecting that. I have to go to the nurse at the Health Centre on Monday for her to change dressings and check the incisions. I will be gazing determinedly at the ceiling for the whole time. Gross.
As for animals - you are so right, boxermom. I believe they know instinctively who to trust. When I volunteered at the shelter, a Rottweiler was bought in. That poor dog had been through Hell and understandably was an aggressive wreck. However, there was a small group of people she adored and I'm happy to say I was one of them. I would crawl into the pen alongside her and she wrap her paws around me...then I'd stay that way, getting cramp, as I fed her chicken and read her stories. I loved that dog. 
And Basil - he knew he was wanted and loved from the moment he stepped out of the carrier on his first night until the moment he passed. I can't bear to move his rug from the kitchen and it's so empty in there, without that little man bouncing around on his back legs, squawking for snacks. I wouldn't swap a moment - except I wish he'd come into my life sooner...


----------



## boxermom

You'll improve rather quickly, clever. These first few days are hard but after that I got better pretty fast. The worst part was I had a cough (from a cold) and I had to hold a pillow to my stomach/chest to keep it from hurting.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hope your recovery is going speedily Clever&#8230; OMG though, PF down for 3 days&#8230; I'm beginning to have BBT withdrawal


----------



## cr1stalangel

Hope you are feeling much better now Clevercat. 
Driving me a bit batty with tPf down for 3 days and not being able to send you a message. lol 
Ps. Thank you Clevercat's Dad for looking after BBT and our precious CC!


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Hope your recovery is going speedily Clever OMG though, PF down for 3 days I'm beginning to have BBT withdrawal







cr1stalangel said:


> Hope you are feeling much better now Clevercat.
> Driving me a bit batty with tPf down for 3 days and not being able to send you a message. lol
> Ps. Thank you Clevercat's Dad for looking after BBT and our precious CC!




I know! Three days! Beaker-Jane was concerned that by posting photos like this


she had #borktehinterwebs with her enormous cuteness (in the way that lady with the enormous bottom tried to break it a while back...).
Meanwhile, my medical team has been on hand 24 hours a day


I am on teh road to recovery! Yay! I'm still feeling nauseous, have no appetite and want to sleep most of the time but the best thing of all is knowing the pain is finally gone.
My Dad went back home today - he said that until the last week he had no idea how much work it is, looking after these maniacs. He'll be back in three weeks time for his pre-Christmas visit. Angel is already practising peeing outside the bocks


----------



## buzzytoes

Good to see Foster snuggling with the mini Bean!


----------



## dusty paws

awwww what a lovely snoodle pile!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Good to see Foster snuggling with the mini Bean!




He had such a bad night last night, buzzy. I think sometimes he must remember Simon and he can't understand why he can't find him. Late last night and into the early hours, poor Foster was crying and pacing, looking for Si, calling for him...heartbreaking.
Luckily, the Mini Bean stepped in to snuggle with him and Norton shared his biscuits with him.
Peace has returned...for a while at least.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> He had such a bad night last night, buzzy. I think sometimes he must remember Simon and he can't understand why he can't find him. Late last night and into the early hours, poor Foster was crying and pacing, looking for Si, calling for him...heartbreaking.
> Luckily, the Mini Bean stepped in to snuggle with him and Norton shared his biscuits with him.
> Peace has returned...for a while at least.




Miss Adrian does the same thing looking for Boo. It truly is heartbreaking
 I try and pet her and talk to her but it is small comfort


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh my, that is the biggest snoodle pile EVA&#8230;


----------



## gazoo

Wonderful snoodle pictures but so sad that Foster is still grieving.  Poor little guy.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Miss Adrian does the same thing looking for Boo. It truly is heartbreaking
> 
> I try and pet her and talk to her but it is small comfort




Poor Adrian - Foster knows just how she feels.
As does Gerbil, who is missing Basil and - as always when he is grieving - is a scabby mess with his stress dermatitis. Poor little guy. I've upped his steroid dose and am giving him extra treats and snacks. 
I found a local rescue as I browsed teh interwebs during the great TPF outage - there is a little deaf boy there, looking for a home. He loves other cats, people, snacks...he sounds as though he'd fit right in. I am going to give myself another ten days to get better and then, if he's still there, I'll call them. This is his picture


----------



## dusty paws

Hi handsome!


----------



## poopsie

Oooooohhhhhhhh!!!!!!!  What a lovely fellow! Oh, yes, I can see him settling in quite nicely


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Poor Adrian - Foster knows just how she feels.
> As does Gerbil, who is missing Basil and - as always when he is grieving - is a scabby mess with his stress dermatitis. Poor little guy. I've upped his steroid dose and am giving him extra treats and snacks.
> I found a local rescue as I browsed teh interwebs during the great TPF outage - there is a little deaf boy there, looking for a home. He loves other cats, people, snacks...he sounds as though he'd fit right in. I am going to give myself another ten days to get better and then, if he's still there, I'll call them. This is his picture
> View attachment 2815630



_I don't know Auntie Clever...I see lotz ob d'oringy onriness in dem earz.  My sister in orange, d'Beaks an' him might be makin' lotz ob troubles.  He looks like my kinda guy...but wait...I don' liek dem boize...dey gotz cooties  so mebee he stays wif you an Beaker an just comes bisitin ober here.  I gotz repuuuuuuuuutation to keep.

Luv, Stinky _


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Poor Adrian - Foster knows just how she feels.
> As does Gerbil, who is missing Basil and - as always when he is grieving - is a scabby mess with his stress dermatitis. Poor little guy. I've upped his steroid dose and am giving him extra treats and snacks.
> I found a local rescue as I browsed teh interwebs during the great TPF outage - there is a little deaf boy there, looking for a home. He loves other cats, people, snacks...he sounds as though he'd fit right in. I am going to give myself another ten days to get better and then, if he's still there, I'll call them. This is his picture
> View attachment 2815630



he's beautiful! I love his smile


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _I don't know Auntie Clever...I see lotz ob d'oringy onriness in dem earz.  My sister in orange, d'Beaks an' him might be makin' lotz ob troubles.  He looks like my kinda guy...but wait...I don' liek dem boize...dey gotz cooties  so mebee he stays wif you an Beaker an just comes bisitin ober here.  I gotz repuuuuuuuuutation to keep.
> 
> 
> 
> Luv, Stinky _




Ha! Stinker wants a boifren', Stinker wants a boifren'!
I am having the usual committee meeting in what passes for my brain.
"Ring them now, cc! What if someone else snaps him up?"
"I need to get better first - right now I can't even set up the kitten pen"
"Lalalalalalala we're not listening, ring them ring them ring them"
And so forth and so on...what to do, what to do?
Meanwhile, the inhabitants of BBT would like to wish everyone a very Happy Thanksgiving Day! Bonus points if you're veggie and don't eat the turkey lol.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Ha! Stinker wants a boifren', Stinker wants a boifren'!
> I am having the usual committee meeting in what passes for my brain.
> "Ring them now, cc! What if someone else snaps him up?"
> "I need to get better first - right now I can't even set up the kitten pen"
> "Lalalalalalala we're not listening, ring them ring them ring them"
> And so forth and so on...what to do, what to do?
> Meanwhile, the inhabitants of BBT would like to wish everyone a very Happy Thanksgiving Day! Bonus points if you're veggie and don't eat the turkey lol.



Everyone at Stinkums Manor wishes you a happy Thanksgiving too.  You don't have to limit yourself to the veggies though.  We gots Cranberries and Pecan Pies too!  

As far as Oringy Earz, you should wait until you are better.  If he has your name on him, he'll be waiting for you.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Everyone at Stinkums Manor wishes you a happy Thanksgiving too.  You don't have to limit yourself to the veggies though.  We gots Cranberries and Pecan Pies too!
> 
> 
> 
> As far as Oringy Earz, you should wait until you are better.  If he has your name on him, he'll be waiting for you.




Mmmm pecan pie...nomnomnom 
This is the perfect way to spend a cold and rainy afternoon



Person. Why. Are. You. Staring. At. Me. Quitit NAOW!


----------



## poopsie

I am pretty much vegetarian the rest of the year, but I do love holiday roasted turkeys.  Then I leave them alone until Thanksgiving rolls around again. I found the most wonderful vegetarian chicken patties----I bought out the entire stock at the Grocery Outlet.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> I am pretty much vegetarian the rest of the year, but I do love holiday roasted turkeys.  Then I leave them alone until Thanksgiving rolls around again. I found the most wonderful vegetarian chicken patties----I bought out the entire stock at the Grocery Outlet.




I was the same when Morning Star vegan bacon strips and sausage patties were available in the UK...bought out all the stock I could carry. Both have been discontinued and nothing else comes close.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I was the same when Morning Star vegan bacon strips and sausage patties were available in the UK...bought out all the stock I could carry. Both have been discontinued and nothing else comes close.





GMTA 

I am having my MS Garden Veggie burger for breakfast. I wasn't a fan of the bacon strips but love those sausage patties! I am pretty sure the nomiliscious chicken ones are MS as well.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> GMTA
> 
> I am having my MS Garden Veggie burger for breakfast. I wasn't a fan of the bacon strips but love those sausage patties! I am pretty sure the nomiliscious chicken ones are MS as well.




Ohemmcheese they still make them???
I have to emigrate


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Ohemmcheese they still make them???
> I have to emigrate





Come on over!!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Come on over!!!!!!




Yay! Just let me get the cat carriers...


----------



## buzzytoes

A day can never be bad when it starts with Georgie Porgie peektures!!!!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Yay! Just let me get the cat carriers...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Yay! Just let me get the cat carriers...



Murphy comin' too?!?!?!?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Murphy comin' too?!?!?!?




We'll drop him off at Stinkums Manor on the first leg of our BBT Coast to Coast tour


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> We'll drop him off at Stinkums Manor on the first leg of our BBT Coast to Coast tour


I need to know whether you will be heading east to west or west to east? Gotta better my chances of stealing Georgie Porgie.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> I need to know whether you will be heading east to west or west to east? Gotta better my chances of stealing Georgie Porgie.




Lol I think my Dad will get there before you - he and Georgie seem to have an understanding. That is, my Dad understands Georgie is a superior being 
So this morning, we started a new tradition here at BBT. Black Friday Brefus. Everyone had shredded chikkin. Everyone could barely contain their excitement, as their usual breakfast consists of kibble, served up with a side order of Mr Murphy crying because he wants gushy food. Every bowl has been licked clean and I am keeping my fingers crossed the miscreants will be sleeping it off all morning...I have staffing budgets to work on today and could do without the usual kittin mayhem...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Lol I think my Dad will get there before you - he and *Georgie seem to have an understanding. That is, my Dad understands Georgie is a superior being
> *So this morning, we started a new tradition here at BBT. Black Friday Brefus. Everyone had shredded chikkin. Everyone could barely contain their excitement, as their usual breakfast consists of kibble, served up with a side order of Mr Murphy crying because he wants gushy food. Every bowl has been licked clean and I am keeping my fingers crossed the miscreants will be sleeping it off all morning...I have staffing budgets to work on today and could do without the usual kittin mayhem...


!!! that is too funny.

oh I bet they loved the chikkin for brefus! my mom stopped by my house yesterday afternoon and dropped off a "force field chicken" aka rotisserie chicken from the grocery store, my mom and Lady sat together and each ate a drumstick...then she went home 
my mom sees my kitties as her grandbabies because neither of her daughters have given her human grandbabies yet 

is wet food the dinner time meal? it's opposite at my house, wet food in the morning and kibble for dinner 

good luck getting your work done! i'm don't feel like working today so i'm procrastinating at work by looking at black Friday sales online lol.


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> !!! that is too funny.
> 
> oh I bet they loved the chikkin for brefus! my mom stopped by my house yesterday afternoon and dropped off a "force field chicken" aka rotisserie chicken from the grocery store, my mom and Lady sat together and each ate a drumstick...then she went home
> my mom sees my kitties as her grandbabies because neither of her daughters have given her human grandbabies yet
> 
> is wet food the dinner time meal? it's opposite at my house, wet food in the morning and kibble for dinner
> 
> good luck getting your work done! i'm don't feel like working today so i'm procrastinating at work by looking at black Friday sales online lol.


 
Bwahahaha at 'force field chicken'. My Dad is the same as your mum- these are his Grandcats and the kittens are his Great Grandcats. 
Yep, wet food is the dinner meal here. The clean up and medicating process each morning is so time consuming that kibble is the speediest option.
And I not only finished my budgets, I managed to get some of next week's work done AND spent too much time on the Selfridges website (20% discount, thank you very much)...
I also visited Oringy Ears website, making sure he is still there (he is).
Oh - and Sir Toasted Marshmallow has found his forever home! Yay!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Bwahahaha at 'force field chicken'. My Dad is the same as your mum- these are his Grandcats and the kittens are his Great Grandcats.
> Yep, wet food is the dinner meal here. The clean up and medicating process each morning is so time consuming that kibble is the speediest option.
> And I not only finished my budgets, I managed to get some of next week's work done AND spent too much time on the Selfridges website (20% discount, thank you very much)...
> I also visited Oringy Ears website, making sure he is still there (he is).
> Oh - and Sir Toasted Marshmallow has found his forever home! Yay!


lol I think my mom calls it force field chicken because Lady can't figure out to get into it because of the plastic dome lid..aka the force field lol.

whoo hoo for productivity!
aww mr. Oringy ears...I think he is waiting for his forever home at BBT 

yay for Sir Toasted Marshmallow! I knew he would find a home, he's gorgeous and basically a kitten


----------



## dusty paws

Georgie!!!!


----------



## clevercat

On a completely new note - I hope nobody will judge me for this (I would never, ever turn down a desperate case, or a special needs cat - and I am still going to adopt Oringy Ears if they will let me) - two years on and I miss Solomon every day. A month or so back, I started looking at Birman breeders. After a lot of research, I've found a lovely one. I'm on the kitten list for next Spring, which means all being well, a small Birman boy will be joining BBT next summer. Woo hoo!


----------



## cats n bags

It sounds like a busy day at BBT.

I guess the TM kept putting up road blocks because he had other plans.  Maybe Oringy Ears might the right guy after all.


----------



## clevercat

The gardens of BBT have been filled with parakeets and squirrels today. I've bought new feeding stations and (much like the resident kittehs) everyone is keen to stuff their beaks/faces before anyone else gets a look in. Just back from my third trip to the feeders armed with seeds, peanuts, fruit bread, fat nuggets and dried mealworms (eww gross) - no sooner do I close the door than a hoard appears and demolishes the lot.
The cats think it's great fun - live TV from the comfort of their radiator beds.


----------



## poopsie

What a lovely morning. The parrots flocked through here yesterday. They are pretty but so noisy. How is Doris?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> What a lovely morning. The parrots flocked through here yesterday. They are pretty but so noisy. How is Doris?




Doris is piling on the winter weight , eating much more over the past few days. She loves cuddle time - so much so that she insists on being fed from the comfort of my lap. Such a sweet girl.
The evenings are getting really cold and she is finally sleeping inside her shelter, snuggled up on her heated bed, as opposed to sleeping on top of it. 
Meanwhile, Gerbs is looking adorable  as always...


----------



## boxermom

Your cats live a very nice life. You arrange entertainment for them!

Doris sounds like a sweetheart. She's a free spirit but willing to share special moments with you. There's a dog at the park who wants nothing to do with anyone (dog or human other than her fur mother), but she'll come up to me for a pat and I always feel so privileged that she accepts me as a safe human.


----------



## buzzytoes

Glad to hear Doris has figured out that it is much warmer inside the shelter! It should make her winter much more enjoyable.


----------



## clevercat

Exciting happenings at BBT this morning! Because I didn't know how I'd feel after surgery, I did all my Christmas shopping back in October (unheard of for me - I am usually to be found racing around Selfridges on Christmas Eve, wearing a glazed and frantic expression as I stagger around with armfuls of goodies that, had I been more organised, would've cost way less if I'd bought them on amazon). Which means the presents will be wrapped today and the kitteh's stockings will be hung up. Also - for the first time we have a tree. Not a real one as I didn't lose my brain along with my gall bladder, lol. A 4ft LED pre-lit tree. I. Am. So. Excited. 
George, knowing full well I'll be cursing that tree by the time the kittins have knocked it over six thousand times, is forecasting doom and gloom in typical grumpy cat style...


----------



## clevercat

The excitement starts at Brefus time. It's Sunday, and it's toooonnnnnaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## clevercat

Phillip, enjoying a lazy Sunday morning.


Mama, however, is not having a lazy Sunday anything. Foster got over-excited at tuna for breakfast and the prospect of Sandy Paws turning up soon...I didn't realise he'd wet the bed until it had soaked through to the mattress. Grr. 
Loading the washing machine for the billionth time...


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> Phillip, enjoying a lazy Sunday morning.
> View attachment 2818463
> 
> Mama, however, is not having a lazy Sunday anything. Foster got over-excited at tuna for breakfast and the prospect of Sandy Paws turning up soon...I didn't realise he'd wet the bed until it had soaked through to the mattress. Grr.
> Loading the washing machine for the billionth time...



what would we do without our washers?

Philip looks very content.


----------



## dusty paws

Clever I count 10 and 1 tail bomb


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> what would we do without our washers?
> 
> 
> 
> Philip looks very content.




boxermom - how is DH getting on? Was he discharged on Thanksgiving? Have been keeping you both in my thoughts {{{hugs}}}



dusty paws said:


> Clever I count 10 and 1 tail bomb




You are right, dusty! Some members of the family prefer not to publicise their eating habits


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> boxermom - how is DH getting on? Was he discharged on Thanksgiving? Have been keeping you both in my thoughts {{{hugs}}}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, dusty! Some members of the family prefer not to publicise their eating habits



All the good thoughts and prayers have helped, clever. He came home Wed. afternoon, so we had a small Thanksgiving dinner Thursday. He's getting steadier and even dressed himself today. Weather was nice so he went to the dog park this afternoon and everyone was happy to see him, dogs and people. He said it felt really good to get out of the house.
Thanks for asking.


----------



## hermes_lemming

clevercat said:


> Exciting happenings at BBT this morning! Because I didn't know how I'd feel after surgery, I did all my Christmas shopping back in October (unheard of for me - I am usually to be found racing around Selfridges on Christmas Eve, wearing a glazed and frantic expression as I stagger around with armfuls of goodies that, had I been more organised, would've cost way less if I'd bought them on amazon). Which means the presents will be wrapped today and the kitteh's stockings will be hung up. Also - for the first time we have a tree. Not a real one as I didn't lose my brain along with my gall bladder, lol. A 4ft LED pre-lit tree. I. Am. So. Excited.
> George, knowing full well I'll be cursing that tree by the time the kittins have knocked it over six thousand times, is forecasting doom and gloom in typical grumpy cat style...



Oh be wary of the tinsel.  kitties love it.  But you'll end up pulling it out of the other end.:/


----------



## clevercat

hermes_lemming said:


> Oh be wary of the tinsel.  kitties love it.  But you'll end up pulling it out of the other end.:/




Lol I know! BBT is a tinsel free zone for that very reason, all year every year


----------



## clevercat

HAY! Eberyone! Is me, D'Beaks! My sister in orange, Stinker, hab sent us a BOCKS!
Norton is playing wiff one on teh toys an' Foster is also play in' wiff toys




MOAR later - we also gots a delibery ob cat food today an' ai gots to see if ai can purrsuade Gramma to lets me hab some ob teh shredded chikkin before Christmas...


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> All the good thoughts and prayers have helped, clever. He came home Wed. afternoon, so we had a small Thanksgiving dinner Thursday. He's getting steadier and even dressed himself today. Weather was nice so he went to the dog park this afternoon and everyone was happy to see him, dogs and people. He said it felt really good to get out of the house.
> 
> Thanks for asking.




So pleased to read this! Just being at home makes such a difference, I know.


----------



## dusty paws

ooooh beaks you lucky gal!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> View attachment 2819639
> 
> HAY! Eberyone! Is me, D'Beaks! My sister in orange, Stinker, hab sent us a BOCKS!
> Norton is playing wiff one on teh toys an' Foster is also play in' wiff toys
> View attachment 2819641
> 
> View attachment 2819642
> 
> MOAR later - we also gots a delibery ob cat food today an' ai gots to see if ai can purrsuade Gramma to lets me hab some ob teh shredded chikkin before Christmas...



_

Hay Kitties!!!  Dat bocks prolly smells rilly rilly good after habin the fish an rat in der cookin' fer a whole week!  I iz glad you like my pressies.  

You won't mind if I stay ober on dis side of pond when yer Mum plays wif her toyz?  I tinks d'sparkles will hurt my nose if'n you know what I mean.  

Luv, Stinky _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> __
> 
> _Hay Kitties!!!  Dat bocks prolly smells rilly rilly good after habin the fish an rat in der cookin' fer a whole week!  I iz glad you like my pressies.  _
> 
> _You won't mind if I stay ober on dis side of pond when yer Mum plays wif her toyz?  I tinks d'sparkles will hurt my nose if'n you know what I mean.  _
> 
> _Luv, Stinky _


 
:giggles: So funny, Stinky!

Anyway. The rescue i work with has just posted this 10 year old boy up for adoption. He is ten years old and blind and I. Must. have. Him.
Please hold good thoughts for us - i've just emailed to offer him an immediate Furever Home.

ETA - n/m the rescue has already rehomed him. I guess Oringy Ears definitely wants to live here!


----------



## clevercat

Meanwhile, and as we wait anxiously to hear from the Rescue, Clawed and Phil play with their new toy




And D'Beaks takes a selfie


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> :giggles: So funny, Stinky!
> 
> Anyway. The rescue i work with has just posted this 10 year old boy up for adoption. He is ten years old and blind and I. Must. have. Him.
> Please hold good thoughts for us - i've just emailed to offer him an immediate Furever Home.
> 
> ETA - n/m the rescue has already rehomed him. I guess Oringy Ears definitely wants to live here!


he's beautiful! glad to hear he already has a home  sounds like Oringy ears might have a new forever home!



clevercat said:


> Meanwhile, and as we wait anxiously to hear from the Rescue, Clawed and Phil play with their new toy
> View attachment 2820615
> 
> View attachment 2820616
> 
> And D'Beaks takes a selfie
> View attachment 2820617


haha they just love their new toys!

hai Beaks! I love your selfie you pretty little girl


----------



## clevercat

Yay I'm soon going to visit Oringy Ears to see if he'd like to come live at BBT!
He has the exact same habit as Basil - if someone tries to share his food, he sticks a paw into the bowl and drags it toward him  It's a Sign!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Yay I'm soon going to visit Oringy Ears to see if he'd like to come live at BBT!
> He has the exact same habit as Basil - if someone tries to share his food, he sticks a paw into the bowl and drags it toward him  It's a Sign!



awww, he has cattitude like Basil! hopefully he wants to come live with you, if word gets around London i'm sure he already knows BBT is the best place to be!


----------



## dusty paws

aww the little blind boy looks similar to rosie.


----------



## clevercat

Clawed loves his fishie toy


----------



## cats n bags

Mine go nuts for those Zowie catnip toys.  They pack them full of the most intense nip evah!!!!!  

How is Foster doing with his stuffed rat?  I was kind of hoping that he might decide rattie would be an acceptable friend and start loving his stuffie instead of whizzing on everything.


----------



## boxermom

someone knows the best gifts to send to the kitties! Those are great pix of Clawed!


----------



## poopsie

Go Clawed!


----------



## buzzytoes

cats n bags said:


> Mine go nuts for those Zowie catnip toys.  They pack them full of the most intense nip evah!!!!!
> 
> How is Foster doing with his stuffed rat?  I was kind of hoping that he might decide rattie would be an acceptable friend and start loving his stuffie instead of whizzing on everything.



Or he just might whiz on rattie if he loves him so much.


----------



## Cindi

Hey Clever, I found a Christmas tree setup that might work for you.


----------



## poopsie

Love that cat nook!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Hey Clever, I found a Christmas tree setup that might work for you.


 
Welcome back, Cindi! 
LOL I like this idea - it would save me the daily spritzing of Bitter Apple, anyway. I am amazed but four days in, and the tree is still intact. A Christmas Miracle.

On another note, I don't think Oringy Ears is going to work out. Perhaps a sign that for now I should just focus on the current residents. I'll know more by the end of the week, but I am not going to push this - it's been another difficult year and I don't want to add any stress to the family.


----------



## clevercat

Why no, Mummy. I did not bork teh catnips toy. Why you asks?


----------



## cats n bags

I have never seen one of those get opened and I've got some that are several years old and well-loved.  I guess Phil can't have nice things.  

It looks like Mr. Fishie needs some emergency surgery behind the locked bathroom door.


----------



## Cindi

Poor Phil, he was framed!  lol


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I have never seen one of those get opened and I've got some that are several years old and well-loved.  I guess Phil can't have nice things.
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like Mr. Fishie needs some emergency surgery behind the locked bathroom door.







Cindi said:


> Poor Phil, he was framed!  lol




I think perhaps Cindi is right. After all, Mr Phillip doesn't have any teef!
Hmm...who was teh miscreant, I wonder????


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I think perhaps Cindi is right. After all, Mr Phillip doesn't have any teef!
> Hmm...who was teh miscreant, I wonder????



i'm betting it was Mr. Biter- aka William!

nothing a few stitiches in mr. fishies side wont fix! I also have never seen a yowie toy destroyed lol!!!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> i'm betting it was Mr. Biter- aka William!
> 
> nothing a few stitiches in mr. fishies side wont fix! I also have never seen a yowie toy destroyed lol!!!


 

I would usually agree with you, and blame Bitey McBiterson (Wills) = however, he has zero interest in teh 'nip.
Hmmm. Willow and Beaker were covered in the stuff...could it be one of those innocent little angels? 
Emergency surgery about to be carried out.


----------



## clevercat

Also - Oringy Ears. Apparently he has a LOT of cattitude. I have the home check on Friday afternoon. I am going to have to make an effort to tidy things up before they get here...


----------



## dusty paws

bwahahahaha cindi that tree is fantastic! and phil!

rosie loves this one toy brand called Rosy's catnip.. she's gone bonkers over it.


----------



## poopsie

Phil is toofless?


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I would usually agree with you, and blame Bitey McBiterson (Wills) = however, he has zero interest in teh 'nip.
> Hmmm. Willow and Beaker were covered in the stuff...could it be one of those innocent little angels?
> Emergency surgery about to be carried out.



I would say it's 100% possibility those two ganged up on poor fishy toy!!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Also - Oringy Ears. Apparently he has a LOT of cattitude. I have the home check on Friday afternoon. I am going to have to make an effort to tidy things up before they get here...


uh oh...well cattitude isn't going to work in a multiple cat home! hopefully it's not as bad as described...



dusty paws said:


> bwahahahaha cindi that tree is fantastic! and phil!
> 
> rosie loves this one toy brand called Rosy's catnip.. she's gone bonkers over it.


Rosie loves it because it's named after her


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Phil is toofless?



Yep, the little man had them all removed before we even got him at the rescue centre. It doesn't stop him nomming on whatever he wants...



Candice0985 said:


> uh oh...well cattitude isn't going to work in a multiple cat home! hopefully it's not as bad as described...
> 
> 
> 
> I think she meant that he's very wilful - likes to get his own way  Reminding me of everyone here at BBT! Apparently he just loves other cats.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Yep, the little man had them all removed before we even got him at the rescue centre. It doesn't stop him nomming on whatever he wants...
> 
> 
> 
> Candice0985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh oh...well cattitude isn't going to work in a multiple cat home! hopefully it's not as bad as described...
> 
> 
> 
> I think she meant that he's very wilful - likes to get his own way  Reminding me of everyone here at BBT! Apparently he just loves other cats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay well that's not bad! I think every cat likes to get their own way  I can't think of a situation where my two didn't get their own way! spoiled brats
Click to expand...


----------



## clevercat

Phillip, not impressed at being accused of the shredding of teh nip toy, brings his lawyer in for a meeting


----------



## poopsie

:lolots:


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Phillip, not impressed at being accused of the shredding of teh nip toy, brings his lawyer in for a meeting
> View attachment 2821915
> 
> View attachment 2821916



lol! hopefully Norton Esq. doesn't charge too much, Phil needs his pocket money for Christmas pressies


----------



## clevercat

At least ratty is still in one piece!


ETA - make that two pieces. He now has no tail.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> At least ratty is still in one piece!
> View attachment 2821973



Do they sing happy little kitty songs when they are carrying Ratty around?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Do they sing happy little kitty songs when they are carrying Ratty around?




Ah yes. The mmrrowww mmrrowww under the breath 

BBT is about to lock up for the evening. William is already asleep, dreaming of Sandy Paws and Christmas Steve.


----------



## leasul2003

clevercat said:


> Phillip, not impressed at being accused of the shredding of teh nip toy, brings his lawyer in for a meeting
> View attachment 2821915
> 
> View attachment 2821916



I ADORE these photos!! The looks on their faces are hysterically funny.


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> I ADORE these photos!! The looks on their faces are hysterically funny.




LOL They mean business with those expressions...
Having a frantic tidy up today, ready for tomorrow's home visit by new rescue.
My lovely Dad is visiting in a fortnight and has offered to set up the kitten pen and go collect Oringy Ears for me...he's very happy at the prospect of adding yet another grandcat to his Christmas List!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> LOL They mean business with those expressions...
> Having a frantic tidy up today, ready for tomorrow's home visit by new rescue.
> My lovely Dad is visiting in a fortnight and has offered to set up the kitten pen and go collect Oringy Ears for me...he's very happy at the prospect of adding yet another grandcat to his Christmas List!



exciting! he loves his grandkitties so much


----------



## boxermom

Your dad sounds like a sweetheart. Good luck with the home visit.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Your dad sounds like a sweetheart. Good luck with the home visit.




Thank you! If the visit goes well and they think OE will be a good fit, I will go to the rescue centre to meet him and hopefully he will love me 
I got the call from the vet today, Basil's casket is back.
It's strange, I never expected to miss him this much. I keep thinking that I should make sure he has enough snacks, or that I should check if his blankie needs washing...then I remember. Odd that he's left a far bigger hole in my heart than I ever thought he would...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Thank you! If the visit goes well and they think OE will be a good fit, I will go to the rescue centre to meet him and hopefully he will love me
> I got the call from the vet today, Basil's casket is back.
> It's strange, I never expected to miss him this much. I keep thinking that I should make sure he has enough snacks, or that I should check if his blankie needs washing...then I remember. Odd that he's left a far bigger hole in my heart than I ever thought he would...


----------



## dusty paws

huggs clever.


----------



## clevercat

Like little angels...


----------



## clevercat

Ariel snoodle shot. I just love chilly nights.


----------



## poopsie

Geezers!!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

One more...


----------



## clevercat

Room for one more?


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Room for one more?
> View attachment 2823043


what a sweet snoodle pile! they certainly love that fish toy!? 

and as a bonus, the tree is still standing!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> what a sweet snoodle pile! they certainly love that fish toy!?
> 
> 
> 
> and as a bonus, the tree is still standing!




I know! A daily spritzing of Bitter Apple is keeping pointy little teef away from teh branches


----------



## boxermom

Here's hoping they just admire the tree and don't try to sample it as if it were a snack.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Room for one more?
> View attachment 2823043




Aww, so sweet!


----------



## clevercat

BBT is sparkly clean and smelling fresh as we wait for our OE home check. Who would like to place a bet that one of these little miscreants will drop an eye watering steamer just as their car pulls up?


----------



## hermes_lemming

clevercat said:


> BBT is sparkly clean and smelling fresh as we wait for our OE home check. Who would like to place a bet that one of these little miscreants will drop an eye watering steamer just as their car pulls up?



Lol just make sure the litter box is clean.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> BBT is sparkly clean and smelling fresh as we wait for our OE home check. Who would like to place a bet that one of these little miscreants will drop an eye watering steamer just as their car pulls up?



I bet on William depositing a fresh one right before they arrive "ai no wants anover brover, OE takes teh luvins from grammas away froms me"


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> I bet on William depositing a fresh one right before they arrive "ai no wants anover brover, OE takes teh luvins from grammas away froms me"




How did you know??? It was indeed The Chosen One who did a prize-winning poopie just moments before they arrived 
Luckily, he redeemed himself by being all cute and playful with them (ai noes even boogered on them, Aunty Candice! Ai wuz good boi!!), before joining this peaceful little Yuletide tableau...


Olivia and Fozzie looked adorable


Which made up for the Mini Bean trying - and failing - to sabotage the tree






And guess what?? BBT is approved! OE has found his Furever Home. I go to meet him tomorrow.
Woo Hoo!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> How did you know??? It was indeed The Chosen One who did a prize-winning poopie just moments before they arrived
> Luckily, he redeemed himself by being all cute and playful with them (ai noes even boogered on them, Aunty Candice! Ai wuz good boi!!), before joining this peaceful little Yuletide tableau...
> View attachment 2823732
> 
> Olivia and Fozzie looked adorable
> View attachment 2823733
> 
> Which made up for the Mini Bean trying - and failing - to sabotage the tree
> View attachment 2823734
> 
> View attachment 2823735
> 
> View attachment 2823736
> 
> And guess what?? BBT is approved! OE has found his Furever Home. I go to meet him tomorrow.
> Woo Hoo!



i knew it! how, I'm not sure but if someone is going to try to sabotage any further attention that his gramma might give to another kitty I think it would be your little boy William! good job Wills, we are so proud of you behaving lol!

congratulations Clever! I hope OE has a stress free transition into your home


----------



## dusty paws

yay clever! and hai georgie in your little hammock


----------



## Cindi

I had no doubt you would be approved. The babies are growing up I'm sure they could use an oringy eared minion.   Wasn't me gramma it was the oringy boy.


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay for OE! But I will have to call him OG cuz it is easier to remember.


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> Yay for OE! But I will have to call him OG cuz it is easier to remember.



 OE and OG go together for me I think OG- Original Gangster and OE- Olde English (that really gross beer lol)


----------



## boxermom

You're the queen of quick disaster clean-up. I hope the meeting goes well and if it's meant to be, that OE ends up at BBT!


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> You're the queen of quick disaster clean-up. I hope the meeting goes well and if it's meant to be, that OE ends up at BBT!




Me too, boxermom! I'll take photos of him tomorrow. Heading off to the pet shop first, to get him some treats and toys.
It's sad, how he came to be at the centre. His people called the rescue, said they were moving home and not taking cat. If the rescue couldn't help, they'd leave him to starve. Poor little chap was so stressed he got flu the moment he arrived. All better now, and vaccinated and neutered. I can't wait to meet him! Also - it'll be the first time I've been properly out since surgery - I am going to my favourite patisserie for coffee and toast 
How's DH doing? Still improving, I hope.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Me too, boxermom! I'll take photos of him tomorrow. Heading off to the pet shop first, to get him some treats and toys.
> It's sad, how he came to be at the centre. His people called the rescue, said they were moving home and not taking cat. If the rescue couldn't help, they'd leave him to starve. Poor little chap was so stressed he got flu the moment he arrived. All better now, and vaccinated and neutered. I can't wait to meet him! Also - it'll be the first time I've been properly out since surgery - I am going to my favourite patisserie for coffee and toast
> How's DH doing? Still improving, I hope.



people continue to disgust me....who does that? poor Oringy Ears  at least now he's going to be spoiled and loved by his new family at BBT  

enjoy your coffee and toast!!


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> Me too, boxermom! I'll take photos of him tomorrow. Heading off to the pet shop first, to get him some treats and toys.
> It's sad, how he came to be at the centre. His people called the rescue, said they were moving home and not taking cat. If the rescue couldn't help, they'd leave him to starve. Poor little chap was so stressed he got flu the moment he arrived. All better now, and vaccinated and neutered. I can't wait to meet him! Also - it'll be the first time I've been properly out since surgery - I am going to my favourite patisserie for coffee and toast
> How's DH doing? Still improving, I hope.



Poor little cat. 2 of our rescue dogs were abandoned. The girl was left in an empty apartment tied to the doorknob when she was found. The boy was left in an abandoned car in the winter in Chicago. They both were treated like royalty in our homes for the rest of their lives.

I also hate when people treat animals like garbage. You can tell a person's character by how they treat their animals.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Poor little cat. 2 of our rescue dogs were abandoned. The girl was left in an empty apartment tied to the doorknob when she was found. The boy was left in an abandoned car in the winter in Chicago. They both were treated like royalty in our homes for the rest of their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> I also hate when people treat animals like garbage. You can tell a person's character by how they treat their animals.




Ugh, poor pups. Rescue lady told me about her son yesterday. He and fiancée bought a house from some people who owned two cats. The people moved out just before son and fiancée got married and went on three week honeymoon. The morning the newlyweds were due to fly out, son had the strongest sense something was wrong. Despite being close to missing their flight, they went to their new home. To find both cats had been left behind, locked in the house without food or water. Thank goodness he listened to his intuition. They kept both cats, who are now the centre of their world.
Once again, I have to remind myself there is a special place in Hell for people who abandon animals so callously.
And on a lighter note - all my chores are already done this weekend, yay! I cleaned up, fed and medicated everyone as usual this morning. Let the Ocado delivery man in with all the cat food, congratulating myself on a sparkly house and for once not a hint of steamer in the air. Walking ahead of him, I bent down to pick up a stray bit of kibble and realised right away that it wasn't kibble at all...
*sigh* by the time he left and I'd scrubbed and disinfected my hands, the cats were collapsed in fits of giggles - William at the centre, "Gramma touched poopies, Gramma touched poopies! Bwahahahahaha!!"
Happy Caturday everyone!


----------



## poopsie

Oh that William!


----------



## hermes_lemming

clevercat said:


> Ugh, poor pups. Rescue lady told me about her son yesterday. He and fiancée bought a house from some people who owned two cats. The people moved out just before son and fiancée got married and went on three week honeymoon. The morning the newlyweds were due to fly out, son had the strongest sense something was wrong. Despite being close to missing their flight, they went to their new home. To find both cats had been left behind, locked in the house without food or water. Thank goodness he listened to his intuition. They kept both cats, who are now the centre of their world.
> Once again, I have to remind myself there is a special place in Hell for people who abandon animals so callously.
> And on a lighter note - all my chores are already done this weekend, yay! I cleaned up, fed and medicated everyone as usual this morning. Let the Ocado delivery man in with all the cat food, congratulating myself on a sparkly house and for once not a hint of steamer in the air. Walking ahead of him, I bent down to pick up a stray bit of kibble and realised right away that it wasn't kibble at all...
> *sigh* by the time he left and I'd scrubbed and disinfected my hands, the cats were collapsed in fits of giggles - William at the centre, "Gramma touched poopies, Gramma touched poopies! Bwahahahahaha!!"
> Happy Caturday everyone!



Omg. Lmao. I can just imagine the kitties. Lol someone is getting coals in their stocking this year.


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> Ugh, poor pups. Rescue lady told me about her son yesterday. He and fiancée bought a house from some people who owned two cats. The people moved out just before son and fiancée got married and went on three week honeymoon. The morning the newlyweds were due to fly out, son had the strongest sense something was wrong. Despite being close to missing their flight, they went to their new home. To find both cats had been left behind, locked in the house without food or water. Thank goodness he listened to his intuition. They kept both cats, who are now the centre of their world.
> Once again, I have to remind myself there is a special place in Hell for people who abandon animals so callously.
> And on a lighter note - all my chores are already done this weekend, yay! I cleaned up, fed and medicated everyone as usual this morning. Let the Ocado delivery man in with all the cat food, congratulating myself on a sparkly house and for once not a hint of steamer in the air. Walking ahead of him, I bent down to pick up a stray bit of kibble and realised right away that it wasn't kibble at all...
> *sigh* by the time he left and I'd scrubbed and disinfected my hands, the cats were collapsed in fits of giggles - William at the centre, "Gramma touched poopies, Gramma touched poopies! Bwahahahahaha!!"
> Happy Caturday everyone!



I shouldn't, but I'm LMAO at William.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hooray Clever, can't wait for the introductions...


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Hooray Clever, can't wait for the introductions...




Funny that you used a plural, because guess what?


----------



## poopsie

More than one?????? 

btw---what time is it there?!?!?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> More than one??????
> 
> btw---what time is it there?!?!?




5am...I can't sleep.
As for 'more than one', I have a story that would melt the sternest heart...
But first, coffee. And before that, litter  bocks clean up (the cats had some new treats last night and, well, let's just say they were richer than they are used to. It's Steamer Central in here. Gross.)...
I'll be back later


----------



## vinbenphon1

Standing by Clever for your update


----------



## poopsie




----------



## Candice0985

Eeps! What could the news be!?


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

First up, the new boy!
He's so laid back - strolled over to meet me, yelling because he is deaf and obviously can't hear himself "YOU MUST BE MY NEW MAMMY! WHERE IS MY PRESENT, DID YOU BRING ME A PRESENT, GIMME!" 
I gave him a toy, he strolled off with it and I didn't see him again until I was leaving...here he is




"MAMMY! MAKES SURE THERE IS LOTS OB PRESENTS AT MY NEW HOME, 'K? AN' BRING TEH CAT CARRIER NEXT TIEMS SO YOU CAN RESCUE ME! KTHXBAI"
Meanwhile, the moment I walked in to the rescue, someone fell in love with me...


----------



## poopsie

He looks like a little barn owl!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> First up, the new boy!
> He's so laid back - strolled over to meet me, yelling because he is deaf and obviously can't hear himself "YOU MUST BE MY NEW MAMMY! WHERE IS MY PRESENT, DID YOU BRING ME A PRESENT, GIMME!"
> I gave him a toy, he strolled off with it and I didn't see him again until I was leaving...here he is
> View attachment 2825627
> 
> View attachment 2825628
> 
> "MAMMY! MAKES SURE THERE IS LOTS OB PRESENTS AT MY NEW HOME, 'K? AN' BRING TEH CAT CARRIER NEXT TIEMS SO YOU CAN RESCUE ME! KTHXBAI"
> *Meanwhile, the moment I walked in to the rescue, someone fell in love with me..*.




And who would_ that_ someone be?????


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> And who would_ that_ someone be?????




The moment I arrived, a small tabby jumped up into the table and began a conversation with me.
"Good afternoon. I hab been here for ober two years and I hab neber introduced myself to anyone before. Usually I hide and am oberlooked. You may not know it yet, but you and I hab an appointment to keep. I hab been waiting for you an' nobodies else. You are my Person. I will now wait for you to fill out teh paperwork an' come back to fetch me. I loves you"
Everyone, meet Molly


----------



## poopsie

Good golly Miss Molly! A tabby! 

Good---now I can go to bed-----have to get up for work in a few hours


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hi Molly, so glad you found your forever home.

And  to the new boy, whose name I don't know yet&#8230; Welcome both to the TPF family


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh gracious you got a twofer!! Should have known you wouldn't bring home just one.


----------



## jenny70

They are both beautiful Clever!  You have the biggest heart. Congrats to the two newest members of BBT!


----------



## boxermom

I agree with Jennifer--you have the biggest heart! Taking on 2 is a brave and loving thing to do. Big hugs from me and Sabo--you're the best.


----------



## gazoo

Clever, congratulations on the new babies!! It's lovely to see them in their new home in time for Christmas.  

Hagar wants to know if he can come live with you.  He's deeply peeved that that stupid puppy is still living here.  LOL  The only bright spot in his life these days is that Daddy now lets him sleep on the bed at night.  Something we always swore we'd N E V E R do.


----------



## boxermom

gazoo said:


> Clever, congratulations on the new babies!! It's lovely to see them in their new home in time for Christmas.
> 
> Hagar wants to know if he can come live with you.  He's deeply peeved that that stupid puppy is still living here.  LOL  The only bright spot in his life these days is that Daddy now lets him sleep on the bed at night. * Something we always swore we'd N E V E R do.*


*
*

LOL. Famous last words. The stuff we let our animals get away with.................


----------



## Cindi

Congrats, Clever! Your new babies are beautiful. What a wonderful Christmas they will have now because of you. Molly is a very smart girl to wait for you and little deaf boy is just adorable. My deaf boy Malcolm was always very loud. He would let out an especially loud MEOOOORW if you happened to startle him. Which was not hard as he couldn't hear you coming.


----------



## dusty paws

oh clever!  they are both gorgeous.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you everyone - and Gazoo, feel free to pop Hagar on a plane to BBT, he'd fit right in!
I am wondering how to manage the new arrivals in terms of timings.
Still recovering from surgery, I am not supposed to lift heavy things (I guess that would include dragging cat pens around to set them up...). Also, the thought of two cat pens up at the same time, we won't have room to move. So. Should I adopt one at a time? I'm thinking I could get OE this week, if I can find a friend to help me with transport and set up. Then Molly can join us week after next...
Molly has health issues (of course she does. They know how to pick me, don't they?), and has a vet check coming up so I can't get her until after that.
She is just adorable. I can't believe she's been at the rescue for well over two years. She reminds me of Annabel (RIP).
As for OE, I think he told me his name but am waiting for him to confirm. There is a clue in the fact he calls me 'mammy' 
There were so many others I'd have adopted yesterday, but I have to be practical...


----------



## clevercat

Angel, Norton and Gerbil, snoodling under the Christmas Tree


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Thank you everyone - and Gazoo, feel free to pop Hagar on a plane to BBT, he'd fit right in!
> I am wondering how to manage the new arrivals in terms of timings.
> Still recovering from surgery, I am not supposed to lift heavy things (I guess that would include dragging cat pens around to set them up...). Also, the thought of two cat pens up at the same time, we won't have room to move. So. Should I adopt one at a time? I'm thinking I could get OE this week, if I can find a friend to help me with transport and set up. Then Molly can join us week after next...
> Molly has health issues (of course she does. They know how to pick me, don't they?), and has a vet check coming up so I can't get her until after that.
> She is just adorable. I can't believe she's been at the rescue for well over two years. She reminds me of Annabel (RIP).
> As for OE, I think he told me his name but am waiting for him to confirm. There is a clue in the fact he calls me 'mammy'
> There were so many others I'd have adopted yesterday, but I have to be practical...



Only you know how much you can handle, but please, please, please do not lift anything even remotely heavy until given the all clear by the drs.  I did this when recovering from a cesarian section and opened up my stitches and the recovery was HORRID after that.  A huge difference to my first cesarian wherein  I bounced back instantaneously.  I would have someone help you with set up and then go from there.  Big hugs to you.  I wish I was close to you, I'd come over and set everything up for you and drive you to get either baby or both.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> First up, the new boy!
> He's so laid back - strolled over to meet me, yelling because he is deaf and obviously can't hear himself "YOU MUST BE MY NEW MAMMY! WHERE IS MY PRESENT, DID YOU BRING ME A PRESENT, GIMME!"
> I gave him a toy, he strolled off with it and I didn't see him again until I was leaving...here he is
> View attachment 2825627
> 
> View attachment 2825628
> 
> "MAMMY! MAKES SURE THERE IS LOTS OB PRESENTS AT MY NEW HOME, 'K? AN' BRING TEH CAT CARRIER NEXT TIEMS SO YOU CAN RESCUE ME! KTHXBAI"
> Meanwhile, the moment I walked in to the rescue, someone fell in love with me...



He is beautiful! And definitely has a snowy owl look to him! So exciting for this little guy! 



clevercat said:


> The moment I arrived, a small tabby jumped up into the table and began a conversation with me.
> "Good afternoon. I hab been here for ober two years and I hab neber introduced myself to anyone before. Usually I hide and am oberlooked. You may not know it yet, but you and I hab an appointment to keep. I hab been waiting for you an' nobodies else. You are my Person. I will now wait for you to fill out teh paperwork an' come back to fetch me. I loves you"
> Everyone, meet Molly
> View attachment 2825637
> 
> View attachment 2825638




Molly is so pretty! Seems like it was love at first sight for you both &#128522;. It's going to be an amazing Christmas and new year for these two yay!


----------



## dusty paws

gazoo said:


> Only you know how much you can handle, but please, please, please do not lift anything even remotely heavy until given the all clear by the drs.  I did this when recovering from a cesarian section and opened up my stitches and the recovery was HORRID after that.  A huge difference to my first cesarian wherein  I bounced back instantaneously.  I would have someone help you with set up and then go from there.  Big hugs to you.  I wish I was close to you, I'd come over and set everything up for you and drive you to get either baby or both.



^seconded! and seriously wish i could hop a plane.


----------



## boxermom

I know we all wish we could be there to help with the lifting, moving, etc. Please do care for yourself--unselfish people tend to overdo, so remember to be good to yourself. The cats will wait whether they want to or not.


----------



## buzzytoes

Do you really need two pens? Just wondering if they have not already been exposed to each other since they are coming from the same rescue? Regardless, let Dad do the heavy lifting!


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> Do you really need two pens? Just wondering if they have not already been exposed to each other since they are coming from the same rescue? Regardless, let Dad do the heavy lifting!




I was thinking this too, maybe they would be comforted by each other if kept together?


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Do you really need two pens? Just wondering if they have not already been exposed to each other since they are coming from the same rescue? Regardless, let Dad do the heavy lifting!







Candice0985 said:


> I was thinking this too, maybe they would be comforted by each other if kept together?




They are very different characters, with OE a boisterous young man, and Molly a quiet and thoughtful cat. I think putting them in one pen would be very stressful for both. *sigh* because why would anything at BBT be easy...
I think I'd be better getting OE this week and Molly next week. This 'no lifting' is a PITA.
Meanwhile, woke up to the sound of someone chomping on the water bottle by my bed. Followed by, 'oops. hehehehe' and the sound of tiny paws running out of the room. Then William, popping his head around the door to inform me that, "somebodies has borked your water bottle, Gramma. Ai finks it wuz Doris"
Talking of Doris, she is sleeping in her shelter every night. I'm buying her a microwaveable heat pad this week - the last few nights have been bitterly cold.
She has company out there, with the foxes - I have upped their meals lately as there are a lot of cubs around. I'd love to know why they choose to thank me by filling their empty bowls with pee...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> They are very different characters, with OE a boisterous young man, and Molly a quiet and thoughtful cat. I think putting them in one pen would be very stressful for both. *sigh* because why would anything at BBT be easy...
> I think I'd be better getting OE this week and Molly next week. This 'no lifting' is a PITA.
> Meanwhile, woke up to the sound of someone chomping on the water bottle by my bed. Followed by, 'oops. hehehehe' and the sound of tiny paws running out of the room. Then William, popping his head around the door to inform me that, "somebodies has borked your water bottle, Gramma. Ai finks it wuz Doris"
> Talking of Doris, she is sleeping in her shelter every night. I'm buying her a microwaveable heat pad this week - the last few nights have been bitterly cold.
> She has company out there, with the foxes - I have upped their meals lately as there are a lot of cubs around.* I'd love to know why they choose to thank me by filling their empty bowls with pee...*




Boo used to do that.............especially in the water bowl ...... And the stove top, a pair of shoes, etc. He was the most inappropriate little pisser 
I bet the cubs are so cute. So glad that Doris has decided to use her shelter. Any chance she could be coaxed indoors for a bit?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Boo used to do that.............especially in the water bowl ...... And the stove top, a pair of shoes, etc. He was the most inappropriate little pisser
> I bet the cubs are so cute. So glad that Doris has decided to use her shelter. Any chance she could be coaxed indoors for a bit?




I wish she would, poopsie. I've managed to get her into the hallway a few times but the moment I try to shut the door, she goes into total panic mode...who knows what happened to her in the past to make her so scared, poor girl. At least she is safe and warm in her shelter, and she has cuddle time twice a day...although I will always wish I could do more for her. I'd love for her to join the snoodle pile.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I wish she would, poopsie. I've managed to get her into the hallway a few times but the moment I try to shut the door, she goes into total panic mode...who knows what happened to her in the past to make her so scared, poor girl. At least she is safe and warm in her shelter, and she has cuddle time twice a day...although I will always wish I could do more for her. I'd love for her to join the snoodle pile.



Miss Adrian is the same way. I've been trying to coax her in for over 10 years. She acts like she wants to ----and in fact has ventured in and slunk around checking things out---but she won't let herself relax. I guess she will always be feral. She does let me pet her occasionally---but only with one hand. Boo was her only companion---I am a poor substitute.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Miss Adrian is the same way. I've been trying to coax her in for over 10 years. She acts like she wants to ----and in fact has ventured in and slunk around checking things out---but she won't let herself relax. I guess she will always be feral. She does let me pet her occasionally---but only with one hand. Boo was her only companion---I am a poor substitute.




Aww, Miss Adrian...I know how you feel, poopsie. I guess there are some cats who really do walk alone and all you can do for them is your best...
Meanwhile, at BBT - I am amazed the tree is still up and sparkling. Look at this small blonde angel, following in her sister's paw prints. I am thankful every day that I adopted Olivia-Skye. BBT would not be the same without a Birman at its heart. More than ever, I know there is another Birman boy in our future...


----------



## clevercat

William thinks this peekchure would make a Most Excellent Christmas card


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> They are very different characters, with OE a boisterous young man, and Molly a quiet and thoughtful cat. I think putting them in one pen would be very stressful for both. *sigh* because why would anything at BBT be easy...
> I think I'd be better getting OE this week and Molly next week. This 'no lifting' is a PITA.
> Meanwhile, woke up to the sound of someone chomping on the water bottle by my bed. Followed by, 'oops. hehehehe' and the sound of tiny paws running out of the room. Then William, popping his head around the door to inform me that, "somebodies has borked your water bottle, Gramma. Ai finks it wuz Doris"
> Talking of Doris, she is sleeping in her shelter every night. I'm buying her a microwaveable heat pad this week - the last few nights have been bitterly cold.
> She has company out there, with the foxes - I have upped their meals lately as there are a lot of cubs around. I'd love to know why they choose to thank me by filling their empty bowls with pee...



ooohkay that makes sense! whatever is easiest for you and the least stress for the kitties and yourself. please be careful Clever! leave the lifting to your cat sitter or your dad!
i'm sure both OE and Molly are very excited, I can picture them at the foster home whisperings to each other excitedly that they now have forever homes with love, toys, treats, and chikkins  



clevercat said:


> Aww, Miss Adrian...I know how you feel, poopsie. I guess there are some cats who really do walk alone and all you can do for them is your best...
> Meanwhile, at BBT - I am amazed the tree is still up and sparkling. Look at this small blonde angel, following in her sister's paw prints. I am thankful every day that I adopted Olivia-Skye. BBT would not be the same without a Birman at its heart. More than ever, I know there is another Birman boy in our future...
> View attachment 2826679


Olivia-Skye is beautiful just like her sister, so exciting to think you have a little birman boy potentially joining BBT next year!



clevercat said:


> William thinks this peekchure would make a Most Excellent Christmas card
> View attachment 2826692


oh Hay William! he's looking very debonair and modelesque in this peekture


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> William thinks this peekchure would make a Most Excellent Christmas card
> View attachment 2826692




Haha!  He's right!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Wills you are so very handsome next to that tree!!!


----------



## clevercat

MUUMMMM!! Olivia-Skye is TOUCHIN' me!!!




Gerbil's best photobomb ever. Can you see him?




William's defiant face. The face of a small kittin who has just been told off for chomping on the tree.


----------



## poopsie

jenny70 said:


> haha!  He's right!





+1

and Gerbil is truly the best photobomb!


----------



## clevercat

Wills has exhausted himself after being naughty all day.


----------



## gazoo

I thought of you last night, Clever.  We've had a roller coaster as of late.  Magnus has been ill with chronic diarrhea for 3 weeks, (every 20 mins all night), which has left me exhausted.  Testing showed nothing, so finally after 2 rounds of antibiotics, we've switched his food and he's on the mend (fingers tightly crossed).  Meanwhile last night was to be the first night that he hadn't had the runs in 24 hours and my DH and I were actively looking forward to a night of uninterrupted sleeps.  Well at 2 am Hagar began standing at the bed and whopping my face and meowing and yowling.  He'd run to the other side and do the same to DH.  I turned on the light, checked his food bowl, as they're both known to freak if it's empty.  But no, food bowl was full.  Lights off and he began again.  My DH said it might be something is wrong with Wembley, so lights back on and we had to search high and low before finding Wembley under a blanket on a couch.  He squinted up at me like "PLEASE SHUT THAT LIGHT OFF, trying to sleep, you peasant!".  Magnus at this point was whimpering too.  So I started worrying about there possibly being a snake or lizard or who knows what in my room.  So my DH and I got on our hands and knees and looked under the bed and all the furniture (Hagar is still furiously yowling), and found nothing.  My DH was too wired to go back to sleep an hour later so he went to his home office to get some work done and I tried to go back to sleep only to have Hagar get on the bed and pretty much punch me in the face until 5am when I gave up and got up.  I still have no idea what had his bits in such a twist.  Freaked me out good thinking all sorts of things like maybe he could sense a tornado coming, or a sinkhole opening up underneath the house.  Sleep deprivation does nothing for my sense of logic.  LOL  The little stinker has been curled on the bed snoring his butt off all morning.    I seriously have had to stop myself from poking him and waking him up.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> I thought of you last night, Clever.  We've had a roller coaster as of late.  Magnus has been ill with chronic diarrhea for 3 weeks, (every 20 mins all night), which has left me exhausted.  Testing showed nothing, so finally after 2 rounds of antibiotics, we've switched his food and he's on the mend (fingers tightly crossed).  Meanwhile last night was to be the first night that he hadn't had the runs in 24 hours and my DH and I were actively looking forward to a night of uninterrupted sleeps.  Well at 2 am Hagar began standing at the bed and whopping my face and meowing and yowling.  He'd run to the other side and do the same to DH.  I turned on the light, checked his food bowl, as they're both known to freak if it's empty.  But no, food bowl was full.  Lights off and he began again.  My DH said it might be something is wrong with Wembley, so lights back on and we had to search high and low before finding Wembley under a blanket on a couch.  He squinted up at me like "PLEASE SHUT THAT LIGHT OFF, trying to sleep, you peasant!".  Magnus at this point was whimpering too.  So I started worrying about there possibly being a snake or lizard or who knows what in my room.  So my DH and I got on our hands and knees and looked under the bed and all the furniture (Hagar is still furiously yowling), and found nothing.  My DH was too wired to go back to sleep an hour later so he went to his home office to get some work done and I tried to go back to sleep only to have Hagar get on the bed and pretty much punch me in the face until 5am when I gave up and got up.  I still have no idea what had his bits in such a twist.  Freaked me out good thinking all sorts of things like maybe he could sense a tornado coming, or a sinkhole opening up underneath the house.  Sleep deprivation does nothing for my sense of logic.  LOL  The little stinker has been curled on the bed snoring his butt off all morning.    I seriously have had to stop myself from poking him and waking him up.




HA! See, I was right when I said he'd fit right in here at BBT! I am sorry, but I LOL'd at Hagar punching you in the face - welcome to my world!
I wonder what got him so riled up? Poor Magnus, that a long time to go through the poopies...I'm glad a change of food seems to be working.
Wills is just tuckered out tonight. He's been hogging the radiator hammock since 6pm. Sleeping like an angel after a day of behaving like a crazed maniac.


Feeties!


Could he be any more relaxed?


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> HA! See, I was right when I said he'd fit right in here at BBT! I am sorry, but I LOL'd at Hagar punching you in the face - welcome to my world!
> I wonder what got him so riled up? Poor Magnus, that a long time to go through the poopies...I'm glad a change of food seems to be working.
> Wills is just tuckered out tonight. He's been hogging the radiator hammock since 6pm. Sleeping like an angel after a day of behaving like a crazed maniac.
> View attachment 2827036
> 
> Feeties!
> View attachment 2827037
> 
> Could he be any more relaxed?
> View attachment 2827038
> 
> View attachment 2827039



OMCheese he is too precious!  It's a good thing they are all too adorable for words.  

Wembley punches me in the jaw.  With his face.  He is a face basher.  If ignored that is.  He is strong too.  Leaves red marks.  I kid my husband that if a medical professional saw me unclothed these days they'd be side-eying him as my thighs are covered in black and blue circles from Magnus still thinking he is lap size and Wembley clobbering me in the face with his pointy chin.  And scratches from being punched with Hagar's little furry fists.  LOL


----------



## boxermom

I can't get over how grown-up Will looks in those photos! Seems like yesterday they were tittens.


----------



## poopsie

How are things at BBT this morning?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> How are things at BBT this morning?




Thankfully, there is a small lull in the proceedings. I cannot tell you just how naughty the kittins were last night. It was like trying to sleep at a demolition derby. William, Clawed and Willow all shrieking excitedly as they tore through BBT leaving a trail of destruction behind them. Foster didn't help by screaming at them to shut up, which led Norton to wake up in a grumpy mood, punching Foster's lights out...and so it went until the early hours.
I believe Gerbil and George have taken the whole litter to one side to have a quiet word about Sandy Paws, the Naughty List and the very real possibility of waking up on Christmas morning to find their stockings are full of bricks. This morning, they are all big eyes and saintly expressions as they quietly go about their day.
It will never last.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Thankfully, there is a small lull in the proceedings. I cannot tell you just how naughty the kittins were last night. It was like trying to sleep at a demolition derby. William, Clawed and Willow all shrieking excitedly as they tore through BBT leaving a trail of destruction behind them. Foster didn't help by screaming at them to shut up, which led Norton to wake up in a grumpy mood, punching Foster's lights out...and so it went until the early hours.
> I believe Gerbil and George have taken the whole litter to one side to have a quiet word about Sandy Paws, the Naughty List and the very real possibility of waking up on Christmas morning to find their stockings are full of bricks. This morning, they are all big eyes and saintly expressions as they quietly go about their day.
> It will never last.



Oh good grief. At what point to the kittin krazies pass? LG was wound up the other morning, tearing about up and over things as fast as she could go.  I was getting ready for work when I heard a huge crash. She had been using the tall bookshelf in the bedroom as a launching pad and had broken several trinkets.


----------



## vinbenphon1

gazoo said:


> I thought of you last night, Clever.  We've had a roller coaster as of late.  Magnus has been ill with chronic diarrhea for 3 weeks, (every 20 mins all night), which has left me exhausted.  Testing showed nothing, so finally after 2 rounds of antibiotics, we've switched his food and he's on the mend (fingers tightly crossed).  Meanwhile last night was to be the first night that he hadn't had the runs in 24 hours and my DH and I were actively looking forward to a night of uninterrupted sleeps.  Well at 2 am Hagar began standing at the bed and whopping my face and meowing and yowling.  He'd run to the other side and do the same to DH.  I turned on the light, checked his food bowl, as they're both known to freak if it's empty.  But no, food bowl was full.  Lights off and he began again.  My DH said it might be something is wrong with Wembley, so lights back on and we had to search high and low before finding Wembley under a blanket on a couch.  He squinted up at me like "PLEASE SHUT THAT LIGHT OFF, trying to sleep, you peasant!".  Magnus at this point was whimpering too.  So I started worrying about there possibly being a snake or lizard or who knows what in my room.  So my DH and I got on our hands and knees and looked under the bed and all the furniture (Hagar is still furiously yowling), and found nothing.  My DH was too wired to go back to sleep an hour later so he went to his home office to get some work done and I tried to go back to sleep only to have Hagar get on the bed and pretty much punch me in the face until 5am when I gave up and got up.  I still have no idea what had his bits in such a twist.  Freaked me out good thinking all sorts of things like maybe he could sense a tornado coming, or a sinkhole opening up underneath the house.  Sleep deprivation does nothing for my sense of logic.  LOL  The little stinker has been curled on the bed snoring his butt off all morning.    I seriously have had to stop myself from poking him and waking him up.



I Soooo so would have  Its what I do when kept awake by kittehs. My Bennett (who vomits like the woman out of "Exorcist") took to his projectile vomiting at 4am with such gusto that it covered a 180 degree arc from the ottoman to the lounge. Thank goodness I leave towels on the furniture.

Terrible to hear about Magnus Gazoo.. Hope he recovers soon.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Gerbil's best photobomb ever. Can you see him?



But who is da lucky kitteh gettin da baff?


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> I Soooo so would have  Its what I do when kept awake by kittehs. *My Bennett (who vomits like the woman out of "Exorcist") took to his projectile vomiting at 4am with such gusto that it covered a 180 degree arc* from the ottoman to the lounge. Thank goodness I leave towels on the furniture.
> 
> Terrible to hear about Magnus Gazoo.. Hope he recovers soon.


 
I snorted at this, it's just what Phil does. Not for him the dainty little pile of yark that is easily cleaned up. Nooo, Phillip likes to make a point with his puke and cover as wide an area as possible. He then basks in the admiration from five kittins, all asking him how on Earth he did that and could he please teach them...


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> But who is da lucky kitteh gettin da baff?


 
LOL you don't really need to ask! The Chosen One, William


----------



## clevercat

A little Georgie Porgie to take the chill off a cold afternoon 
Next Tuesday, George will celebrate his second Adoptiversary.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> A little Georgie Porgie to take the chill off a cold afternoon
> Next Tuesday, George will celebrate his second Adoptiversary.
> View attachment 2827734
> 
> View attachment 2827735
> 
> View attachment 2827736


oh gorgeous George!
he is beautiful, his chubby cheeks look so plush and soft


----------



## dusty paws

Georgie!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh be still my heart - I love that last closeup of him!


----------



## clevercat

Check out Phil, checking himself out


----------



## buzzytoes

I spy some lovely purple nail polishes!!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Check out Phil, checking himself out
> View attachment 2827904




OMG!!!!! Best Phil photo EVAH!!!!!!! :kiss:


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> I snorted at this, it's just what Phil does. Not for him the dainty little pile of yark that is easily cleaned up. Nooo, Phillip likes to make a point with his puke and cover as wide an area as possible. He then basks in the admiration from five kittins, all asking him how on Earth he did that and could he please teach them...



Ahahahahah 



clevercat said:


> A little Georgie Porgie to take the chill off a cold afternoon
> Next Tuesday, George will celebrate his second Adoptiversary.
> View attachment 2827734
> 
> View attachment 2827735
> 
> View attachment 2827736



Hooray for Georgie, he is dis many old


----------



## clevercat

Angel is so funny. She and Gerbs were snoodled up, heads together. I went to take a peekchure and this happened


What? What? I am noes touching him! Eberyone knoes boys has cooties.


----------



## oggers86

It is so sweet how any newbies just slot right in. The girls are still not interested in Elsworth although their grumpiness to him has got a lot less.


----------



## clevercat

oggers86 said:


> It is so sweet how any newbies just slot right in. The girls are still not interested in Elsworth although their grumpiness to him has got a lot less.




Ssshhhh don't speak too soon!  the new kids aren't here yet. For all I know they're already plotting madness and mayhem for the moment I sign the adoption papers...
I'm glad the girls are accepting Ellsworth (finally).


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> Check out Phil, checking himself out
> View attachment 2827904


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Angel is so funny. She and Gerbs were snoodled up, heads together. I went to take a peekchure and this happened
> View attachment 2828440
> 
> What? What? I am noes touching him! Eberyone knoes boys has cooties.


Angel is just meowdling, she wants to look her best in photos and this is her favorite pose


----------



## oggers86

I am sure all of your cats will be nice to the newbies. The girls have probably figured out that Elsworth is here to stay and that is fine providing he stays out of their way and does not touch. God forbid if he touches them, he gets a swift slap on the head poor thing.


----------



## boxermom

Who needs tv when you have cats? They are so funny.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Who needs tv when you have cats? They are so funny.




Hmmm. They were funny this morning. I sometimes think I share too many BBT poopies stories but this one has me scratching my head.
My kitchen has white cupboard doors. Coming in from feeding Doris this morning, I started the Great Clear Up of teh Breakfast Bowls. Noticed two pieces of cat food on the door over the sink, at hip level. Was about to pick them off it when I remembered A. I'd fed them kibble this morning and noticed B. a small group of kittens had gathered by the entrance to the kitchen and were giggling madly. Yep, someway, somehow somebody had got poopies on the door. How? How? I won't even bother asking why or who...once again the smart money is on William who, nefarious plan thwarted, is in a foul mood today.


----------



## clevercat

Sshhhh be very, very quiet...William is sleeping. For a few brief hours, BBT is a little island of tranquility and peace.
Sshhhh!


----------



## poopsie

lol


----------



## dusty paws

awww wednesday snoodles!


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> View attachment 2828534
> 
> 
> Sshhhh be very, very quiet...William is sleeping. For a few brief hours, BBT is a little island of tranquility and peace.
> Sshhhh!



I don't even know how this position is comfortable?!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> I don't even know how this position is comfortable?!




Among his many talents, Wills is skilled at turning himself into a pretzel


----------



## boxermom

He's a contortionist! Like buzzy said, how is this even comfortable??? William is one of a kind.


----------



## clevercat

Good morning lay-deez. 


Norton T Wonder Cat is off to see LV next week as his back legs are wobbly again. I am not as worried as I might've been - I just found him at the very top of the tallest cat tree. Go Norters!


Fourteen more sleeps until Sandy Paws rocks up with the loot and everyone at BBT is Trying Hard to be Good. Angel is even taking an interest in her unruly offspring. Seen here giving William a baff.



Amen T Kittin, laser eyes on standby


----------



## poopsie

Good lord  that tittin is bigger than his momma!

So nice to see Eamonn


----------



## clevercat

Aaannd the Christmas Tree just died. I switched it on, it lit up, there was a loud 'click' and that was it. Lights out. Not the cats fault, which in itself is a miracle, and yay for QVC who are refunding me and sending a courier to collect. Excellent customer service, which is way more than I am getting from Selfridges ATM, but that's a whole 'nother story.
sigh


----------



## clevercat

Angel holding hands with her favourite daughter (Willow)


----------



## dusty paws

awwww so sweet!


----------



## Candice0985

so sweet! so much tortie goodness in this picture


----------



## boxermom

Love that pic of Angel and Willow. So sweet!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Aren't they just the sweetest innocent little kittehs when sleeping.. 

Oh Mr Norton&#8230; did bad Clever wake you from your slumber&#8230;


----------



## buzzytoes

Awww the hand holding is precious. Glad to hear they are replacing your tree. Can't believe it broke with no help from the catizens of BBT!


----------



## clevercat

Oh but I miss Maia-Annabel today. Well, every day, but this morning one of those waves of grief washed over me. Walked into the kitchen this morning to find the bin had been knocked over, lid had been used as a football and was in the lounge, contents of bin strewn across kitchen floor. I thought how Missy would've sat on the counter top, chattering away brightly about the Monsters and how she'd tried to stop them making a mess.
I miss her terribly.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Oh but I miss Maia-Annabel today. Well, every day, but this morning one of those waves of grief washed over me. Walked into the kitchen this morning to find the bin had been knocked over, lid had been used as a football and was in the lounge, contents of bin strewn across kitchen floor. I thought how Missy would've sat on the counter top, chattering away brightly about the Monsters and how she'd tried to stop them making a mess.
> I miss her terribly.




Hugs for you Clever...


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> Hugs for you Clever...




Thank you Jenny. Tough day today. I just collected Basil's ashes and they have been put into the wrong size casket. I am not going to change it as I can't bear to think of my boy being disturbed. He is at home now, and that's what really matters...but even so, I opened the box and burst into tears.


----------



## Cindi




----------



## dusty paws

huge hugs clever.


----------



## cats n bags




----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Thank you Jenny. Tough day today. I just collected Basil's ashes and they have been put into the wrong size casket. I am not going to change it as I can't bear to think of my boy being disturbed. He is at home now, and that's what really matters...but even so, I opened the box and burst into tears.





OMG I am so sorry. :cry:


----------



## boxermom

sending lots of hugs, clever. The grief is so hard to bear.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Thank you Jenny. Tough day today. I just collected Basil's ashes and they have been put into the wrong size casket. I am not going to change it as I can't bear to think of my boy being disturbed. He is at home now, and that's what really matters...but even so, I opened the box and burst into tears.




More hugs coming your way Clever.  It's never easy.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you for all the hugs, I needed them.
I rang the surgery and told them about Basil's casket. I seem to have spent most of the week on the phone, griping at various organisations...sigh. Anyway, they offered to change the casket but I don't want him disturbed now he is at home. So they have instead put quite a generous credit on my account at the practice. Which will be spent up next Wednesday when Norton and Wills have health checks. I know William will need another type of AB as he is now immune to Veraflux (sp).
Doris loves her new heat pad! Yay, at least I know for sure she is safe and warm at night. It's a timeshare heated pad as Doris goes walkabout from 9-5 every day. Foster has it during the day and being Siamese he does not like to share.I've ordered another one today. They have me so well trained.
Meanwhile, Wills has decided the hammock is his and makes sure nobody else gets to use it.
Here is his triumphant smile after he managed to get George to vacate it.


----------



## vinbenphon1

a ray of sunshine for you Clever, I hope you can feel its warmth from all of us here on TPF when your heart is hurting for your lost kittehs&#8230; You are in my thoughts.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Wills has decided the hammock is his and makes sure nobody else gets to use it.
> Here is his triumphant smile after he managed to get George to vacate it.
> View attachment 2831050



OMG that is one happy William


----------



## jenny70

Oh that Wills!  What a little stinker!


----------



## poopsie

Sounds like you need to order another hammock as well


----------



## boxermom

Hahaha, William in the hammock is priceless!! That's so sweet of you to do that for Doris and I'm happy she takes advantage of it.

I've had days/weeks like that when it seems I spend my life on the phone trying to get people to do their d*m& jobs correctly. Like anyone has enough spare time for that nonsense.


----------



## Jasmyn

Aww...I love this thread!   And William never fail to put a big smile on my face.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh William you are such a funny guy!


----------



## clevercat

I gots teh hammock! Iz mine naow. William noes can has.



I noes think so, George! Pbbbtttt!


----------



## vinbenphon1




----------



## jenny70

Hahaha!  Too funny!


----------



## clevercat

I'll be collecting New Boy on Wednesday night. Sadly, I am not going to be allowed to adopt Molly as she needs a home with a garden. Am trying not to be upset about that - maybe there is someone out there who needs me more.


----------



## dusty paws

hugs clever, so sorry to hear about molly


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> I'll be collecting New Boy on Wednesday night. Sadly, I am not going to be allowed to adopt Molly as she needs a home with a garden. Am trying not to be upset about that - maybe there is someone out there who needs me more.



That is a bit of a strange requirement. Most rescues usually want the cats to stay inside. That makes me a bit sad since she normally ignores people and came right up to see you.


----------



## vinbenphon1

So sorry Clever&#8230; given that she has been waiting for 2 years for someone to find her. Can't they let you foster her until a garden comes along? At least she will be loved. I would have thought that a loving house with brothers and sisters to play with is preferable to a cage.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> That is a bit of a strange requirement. Most rescues usually want the cats to stay inside. That makes me a bit sad since she normally ignores people and came right up to see you.




That's what makes me sad, buzzy, that she didn't leave my side all afternoon. 
Now I will pick up OE and she will wonder why I am not taking her too...
Waaahhh!!! 
I am in the minority keeping my kids indoors - here in the UK it's usually a requirement you will let your cats roam.



vinbenphon1 said:


> So sorry Clever given that she has been waiting for 2 years for someone to find her. Can't they let you foster her until a garden comes along? At least she will be loved. I would have thought that a loving house with brothers and sisters to play with is preferable to a cage.



The good thing about this rescue, the cats are free to roam house and (enclosed) garden - the only cats in pens are newbies or sick cats. I called back yesterday night - they'd love for me to adopt Molly and if I get the garden enclosed this summer I am allowed to adopt her then. 
It is a question of funds, as always - my plans for the garden have been on my to-do list for two years. Life and vet bills (and the occasional handbag) keep getting in the way...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> That's what makes me sad, buzzy, that she didn't leave my side all afternoon.
> Now I will pick up OE and she will wonder why I am not taking her too...
> Waaahhh!!!
> I am in the minority keeping my kids indoors - here in the UK it's usually a requirement you will let your cats roam.
> 
> 
> 
> The good thing about this rescue, the cats are free to roam house and (enclosed) garden - the only cats in pens are newbies or sick cats. I called back yesterday night - they'd love for me to adopt Molly and if I get the garden enclosed this summer I am allowed to adopt her then.
> It is a question of funds, as always - my plans for the garden have been on my to-do list for two years. Life and vet bills (and the occasional handbag) keep getting in the way...



I hope they allow you to adopt Molly, even without a garden if you gave Molly the option im sure she would rather live with you forever than have a house with a garden!


----------



## poopsie

Just stuff her in the carrier with OE and make a run for it


----------



## buzzytoes

^Yeah that.

So do they not want OE roaming a garden because he is deaf?? The whole thing is so strange to me that they would require different things for different cats. I let Fat Teddy outside but he is a big scaredy and never goes anywhere outside of the yard so the chances he will be run over are very slim. Diablo is not allowed outside unless he is with a human though.


----------



## boxermom

Rescue groups and their rules--I'd think a loving, suitable home is better than waiting for some fantasy house and yard. Clever is about as close to feline fantasy as it gets.


----------



## Candice0985

boxermom said:


> Rescue groups and their rules--I'd think a loving, suitable home is better than waiting for some fantasy house and yard. Clever is about as close to feline fantasy as it gets.




Exactly! +1 bazillion I agree with this!


----------



## jenny70

boxermom said:


> rescue groups and their rules--i'd think a loving, suitable home is better than waiting for some fantasy house and yard. Clever is about as close to feline fantasy as it gets.




+1!!


----------



## sally.m

Jasmyn said:


> Aww...I love this thread!   And William never fail to put a big smile on my face.



What a poser!! It took my tuzedo kittie ages to appreciate the radiator hammock but he loves it now like your boy!


----------



## jenny70

Clever, is OE supposed to be arriving today?


----------



## buzzytoes

She did say Wednesday I thought....


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> Clever, is OE supposed to be arriving today?







buzzytoes said:


> She did say Wednesday I thought....




I did, but OE is not going to be joining BBT until the New Year.
Another crisis has hit us, this time involving my baby Norton. Yesterday Norton and Wills made the trek over to see LV. William was an absolute hissing, spitting, scratching, biting fiend - getting him into the carrier left me with blood running down my arms. He was not an awful lot better with LV - turning himself practically inside out as she clipped his nails...anyway - William is at least a healthy weight now. He's had his vaccine booster and a long-acting AB shot to clear up the boogery sneezles.
Funny how he climbed back into his carrier swearing vengeance - 'Ai will gets eben wiff you for this Gramma an' LV' then went straight to sleep like a little angel..
Norton is having a far tougher time than I thought.
First, his legs - very wobbly and unsteady on his back legs, bringing back memories of Christmas 2010 when his ex-vet told me nobody would blame me if I let him go. Gggrrr.
So I have a physio plan in place for him - ten minutes a day, twice a day, going up to six times a day. He's on an anti-inflammatory and something called Youmove to help his joints. I  so grateful he is not in pain with this.
My biggest concern is something I wasn't even particularly worried about. Norton had cut his ear a while ago, when he scratched too vigorously. I've bathed it, kept his nails short, but still it hasn't healed up. LV is worried this is a growth. I stopped listening after that. Norton is wearing the Cone of Shame and he is NOT happy about it.
He is on cage rest until NYE when he will have a health review. 
With the amount of extra care I will need to give him, it was agreed with rescue lady that she will keep OE for a few more weeks and I can -hopefully - adopt him in January.
Please would you keep Norton in thoughts and prayers, send us white light and healing thoughts...he is fifteen, I know I will have to let him go at some point and I know I will never be ready to do so. I am praying he will pull through and we can have more time together.


Here he is this morning, sleeping off his breakfast and a brief session of physio. On the plus side, I know Norters has an incredible fighting spirit. Add to that the fact he is eating  and his appetite is more than healthy and I am hopeful we can get through this.


----------



## poopsie

On noes! Oh poor Norton------he looks utterly dejected. Is that the owwie on his left ear?!?!? 

As for William I have two words: Sandy Claws


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> On noes! Oh poor Norton------he looks utterly dejected. Is that the owwie on his left ear?!?!?
> 
> As for William I have two words: Sandy Claws




Yes, it's a big owwie - gotten worse over the past two days 
He is very depressed at having to wear the CoS. But the moment I felt sorry for him and took it off to give him chance to stretch and clean his face - well, he opened up the wound again.
Right now he is snoodled up with me, on the sofa.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Yes, it's a big owwie - gotten worse over the past two days
> He is very depressed at having to wear the CoS. But the moment I felt sorry for him and took it off to give him chance to stretch and clean his face - well, he opened up the wound again.
> Right now he is snoodled up with me, on the sofa.
> View attachment 2836084




poor little man


I took Keaton's CoS off at mealtime and when I was around to supervise. He was pretty good about not immediately going for his owwie. The minute he did i put it back on. He also wore it at night and when I was at work. 
There are some wonderfully creative cones in these links
http://twentytwowords.com/18-people-who-knew-exactly-what-to-do-with-their-dogs-cone-of-shame/
http://news.distractify.com/ana-luisa-suarez/30-pets-who-really-arent-feeling-the-cone-of-shame/


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> poor little man
> 
> 
> I took Keaton's CoS off at mealtime and when I was around to supervise. He was pretty good about not immediately going for his owwie. The minute he did i put it back on. He also wore it at night and when I was at work.
> There are some wonderfully creative cones in these links
> http://twentytwowords.com/18-people-who-knew-exactly-what-to-do-with-their-dogs-cone-of-shame/
> http://news.distractify.com/ana-luisa-suarez/30-pets-who-really-arent-feeling-the-cone-of-shame/




Lol at those - Norton is doing the whole, "my life is over you don't love me" thing. sigh.
He's back in the pen, sleeping. 
This is the fourth Christmas in a row I have had some kind of feline trauma to deal with. Feeling pretty sorry for myself this morning - although not as sorry as I feel for Norton T Wonder Cat.


----------



## jenny70

Oh Clever, my heart goes out to you. Sending love, light, positive thoughts and healing vibes for Norton. He looks quite pitiful with his new accessory. 

As for Wills, do they make kitty coal?


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> Oh Clever, my heart goes out to you. Sending love, light, positive thoughts and healing vibes for Norton. He looks quite pitiful with his new accessory.
> 
> As for Wills, do they make kitty coal?




Thank you Jenny! I am more positive than a while ago - I just took Norton's CoS off - he shot out of the pen, ran to a dish of food in the kitchen, polished it off, then ran to the trays for a bathroom break (I was getting worried about that as he had resolutely refused to use the tray in his pen and had held on for almost  24 hours). Cone back on and safely back in the cage, I've hand fed him a dish of cooked chikkin and he is now sleeping off all the excitement.


----------



## boxermom

Sending healing prayers for Norton.

It's amazing how riled up they can get if the vet or someone is trying to examine/trim nails/check teeth/etc.! I've had the sweetest dogs turn into some devil's spawn when they don't want to be checked over.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh my wittle Norton&#8230; Love and kisses


----------



## cats n bags

Stinkums Manor is sending more healing mojo to Norton, William, and you.  I really hope he just has an owie in a spot that doesn't heal easily. 

My cats and I worked out a deal with the cones that they could be bucket-free for meals so that they could eat and wash their faces properly and have an after meal "rest" break while I took the time to wash the stink off of the cone.  This seemed to be more their idea than mine, but it worked well for all of us.


----------



## Cindi

Poor baby Norton   Hopefully he just has an owie that is healing slowly. Before we figured out Bellis needed to be on Pred to prevent her hot spot I used to have to use an E-collar so she couldn't lick. I found a soft blue one that worked really well. She was not able to get to the spot but the collar was much more comfortable than the hard cone. It is this one:

http://www.amazon.com/ElizaSoft-Rec...id=1418916146&sr=1-5&keywords=recovery+collar

I hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## dusty paws

awww norton. sending lots of good thoughts and wishes.


----------



## chessmont

sending good thoughts Norton'w way.


----------



## poopsie

How is Norton doing today?


----------



## boxermom

^I was just thinking of him too and sending positive, healing thoughts and prayers. Clever, you have so much going on I don't know how you keep your sanity.

At least during dh's surgery/before and after/ Sabo had the good luck of staying healthy so I didn't have to worry about him as well.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Poor peanut. Or should I say peanutless?


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hi Clever, hope every thing is ok with Norton&#8230; patiently waiting for an update


----------



## jenny70

Thinking of you Clever. Hope everything is ok.


----------



## clevercat

Norton has taken to life in the pen just a little too well for my liking. He is a sloth at the best of times, but being able to spend all day on a heated blankie, then only having to totter two or three steps to the tray, then being fed cooked chikkin by hand twice a day as well as a steady stream of  snacks...Norton is a happy little man. He can at least get to and use the tray at the moment, although his back legs are very bad - he is not enjoying the physio at all. I am going to call LV on Monday to see if he should have total bed rest for a few days. He's taking all his meds like a good boy, and is adjusting to the Cone of Shame. Cindi - thank you so much for the soft E-collar recommendation. I ordered one a few days ago, hoping it's here by Christmas.
Stinky's Mum - have been doing what the residents of Stinkums Manor suggested. The CoS comes off for feeding, tablets and clean-up time. 
IDK about his ear - it's a mess. But at least the cone will give it chance to heal up.
Meanwhile, I woke up yesterday with a scratchy throat, a pounding headache and feeling like lead weights had been attached to my limbs. Gah, what a week.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Norton has taken to life in the pen just a little too well for my liking. He is a sloth at the best of times, but being able to spend all day on a heated blankie, then only having to totter two or three steps to the tray, then being fed cooked chikkin by hand twice a day as well as a steady stream of  snacks...Norton is a happy little man. He can at least get to and use the tray at the moment, although his back legs are very bad - he is not enjoying the physio at all. I am going to call LV on Monday to see if he should have total bed rest for a few days. He's taking all his meds like a good boy, and is adjusting to the Cone of Shame. Cindi - thank you so much for the soft E-collar recommendation. I ordered one a few days ago, hoping it's here by Christmas.
> Stinky's Mum - have been doing what the residents of Stinkums Manor suggested. The CoS comes off for feeding, tablets and clean-up time.
> IDK about his ear - it's a mess. But at least the cone will give it chance to heal up.
> Meanwhile, I woke up yesterday with a scratchy throat, a pounding headache and feeling like lead weights had been attached to my limbs. Gah, what a week.





for everyone.


----------



## clevercat

Sunday got off to a rocky start. Still feeling like cr*p on a (Christmas) cracker, I dragged myself out of bed at 4am, couldn't sleep anyway, worrying about Norton. So glad I got up - Norton had rolled in and stepped all over his poopies and the pen looked like a bomb site. It's the first time I've seen him miserable with no purr and no greeting for me. Rolling my sleeves up, I stripped the pen, washed and disinfected it, cleaned off his blankets and threw them in the washing machine, then filled a bowl with hot water and hibiscrub, gave a VERY irritable Norton a bath. Realising he had even managed to get poopies on his CoS, I took it off to wash it. And in the brief time my back was turned, he once again made his ear bleed. I could cry. I am trying so hard and I'm so, so tired. Anyway. Made his pen up again, have him an early Christmas present - see the photo. It's full of valerian, which Norton loves. Luckily this, together with his bath, a bowl of chicken and his meds has restored his usual good humour. He covered me with kisses before being joined in the pen by Gerbil. They're both asleep now and I, dosed up with cough syrup and painkillers, am going back to bed for a few hours.
If anyone has a few hugs to spare, please send them our way


----------



## clevercat

Norton, playing with his new toy.
The kittens are furious that Norton already had a delivery from Sandy Paws.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## vinbenphon1

My heart and thoughts are with you and Norton.. Love that Gerb's was able to provide him with some comfort too.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Awww, tell him Auntie HL is sending good vibes, prayers and kisses his way.


----------



## shalomjude

Sending well-wishes and kisses to Mr Norton


----------



## cats n bags




----------



## jenny70

Hugs, hugs and more hugs headed your way!!


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

Lots of hugs!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


>







vinbenphon1 said:


> My heart and thoughts are with you and Norton.. Love that Gerb's was able to provide him with some comfort too.







hermes_lemming said:


> Awww, tell him Auntie HL is sending good vibes, prayers and kisses his way.







shalomjude said:


> Sending well-wishes and kisses to Mr Norton







cats n bags said:


>







jenny70 said:


> Hugs, hugs and more hugs headed your way!!







LaPetiteDanoise said:


> Lots of hugs!




Thank you, thank you! Norton has had a good morning. I took his CoS off and he came back to bed with me for a couple of hours.
Another snack of chicken pieces and collar back on, he is in the pen and using his new toy as a pillow...


----------



## jenny70

Aww, what a sweet face!


----------



## boxermom

Sending many hugs and healing thoughts to you all. Why does all this happen when we're not feeling well? I guess we wear ourselves out for our animals. I hope you all feel better soon.


----------



## mp4

Lots of hugs to spare for you and Norton!    All my best healing vibes headed your way!


----------



## chessmont

Hugs your and Norton's way


----------



## gazoo

Just getting updated on BBT and so worried about poor Norton.  I hope it's only a surface cut he is reopening and not something more serious.  Huge hugs to him and every one else at BBT.


----------



## chessmont

One of my poor dogs has been in a CoS for going on 3 months.  He is so thin from being old (almost 15) and severe chronic renal failure that he developed a pressure sore on his butt beside his tail.  

It got badly infected and literally, if we couldn't get rid of the infection I would have to put him down as he was licking it constantly and that is no way to live.  I was despondent.  But one of the antibiotics worked and then the vet was able to stitch the big hole with a couple of sutures using only a local (he cannot be anesthetized due to illness)

But because of the renal failure he is slow to heal and he has had the cone on when it was infected and now that it is healing.  Maybe it sounds cruel, but he is completely used to it and bashes around the house quite nicely, thank you.  I pray for the day it can come off - looks like maybe in a week or two, fingers crossed. 

 I hope you all don't think I am being cruel - other than this damn sore his quality of life is still good, though the vets can't believe he is still alive due to awful bloodwork.  He still eats, wants pets and follows me around.  My poor old boy.

Clever, having seniors is so difficult isn't it?  I have 3 that are 10 and 2 that are almost 15.  

Best wishes to Norton's darn ear healing, and I know your frustration well!


----------



## hermes_lemming

clevercat said:


> Thank you, thank you! Norton has had a good morning. I took his CoS off and he came back to bed with me for a couple of hours.
> Another snack of chicken pieces and collar back on, he is in the pen and using his new toy as a pillow...
> View attachment 2838771



Such a darling! Xoxo from Auntie HL and his canine cousin, Jax. Get well soon, sweet boy.



chessmont said:


> One of my poor dogs has been in a CoS for going on 3 months.  He is so thin from being old (almost 15) and severe chronic renal failure that he developed a pressure sore on his butt beside his tail.
> 
> It got badly infected and literally, if we couldn't get rid of the infection I would have to put him down as he was licking it constantly and that is no way to live.  I was despondent.  But one of the antibiotics worked and then the vet was able to stitch the big hole with a couple of sutures using only a local (he cannot be anesthetized due to illness)
> 
> But because of the renal failure he is slow to heal and he has had the cone on when it was infected and now that it is healing.  Maybe it sounds cruel, but he is completely used to it and bashes around the house quite nicely, thank you.  I pray for the day it can come off - looks like maybe in a week or two, fingers crossed.
> 
> I hope you all don't think I am being cruel - other than this damn sore his quality of life is still good, though the vets can't believe he is still alive due to awful bloodwork.  He still eats, wants pets and follows me around.  My poor old boy.
> 
> Clever, having seniors is so difficult isn't it?  I have 3 that are 10 and 2 that are almost 15.
> 
> Best wishes to Norton's darn ear healing, and I know your frustration well!


You are far from cruel. It sounds like you're giving the best possible care to your baby. I think it's when they stop eating etc then it's time to worry.

Heck my first 16 yr old dog was battling cancer, on 4 different meds, had cataracts and was deaf! Lol he still had an appetite, was my shadow and did his daily routine.

We're just truly blessed to have these animal angels. I know it's hard work to care for them during their senior years but truly, I believe we are the fortunate ones in the end. Both you and Clever are just absolute saints.


----------



## chessmont

Thanks hl.  You sound like you worked hard for your old guy, too. We do the best we can, don't we?


----------



## hermes_lemming

chessmont said:


> Thanks hl.  You sound like you worked hard for your old guy, too. We do the best we can, don't we?



Yes definitely.  I know it's quite heartbreaking to see them get old and all the pains that come with it. Man, I remember bursting into tears when my vet told me that my dog became deaf. He still functioned quite well for another 7 years.


----------



## clevercat

chessmont said:


> One of my poor dogs has been in a CoS for going on 3 months.  He is so thin from being old (almost 15) and severe chronic renal failure that he developed a pressure sore on his butt beside his tail.
> 
> 
> 
> It got badly infected and literally, if we couldn't get rid of the infection I would have to put him down as he was licking it constantly and that is no way to live.  I was despondent.  But one of the antibiotics worked and then the vet was able to stitch the big hole with a couple of sutures using only a local (he cannot be anesthetized due to illness)
> 
> 
> 
> But because of the renal failure he is slow to heal and he has had the cone on when it was infected and now that it is healing.  Maybe it sounds cruel, but he is completely used to it and bashes around the house quite nicely, thank you.  I pray for the day it can come off - looks like maybe in a week or two, fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all don't think I am being cruel - other than this damn sore his quality of life is still good, though the vets can't believe he is still alive due to awful bloodwork.  He still eats, wants pets and follows me around.  My poor old boy.
> 
> 
> 
> Clever, having seniors is so difficult isn't it?  I have 3 that are 10 and 2 that are almost 15.
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes to Norton's darn ear healing, and I know your frustration well!




No, not cruel at all. Far from it, chessmont. I think you are doing a wonderful job with your old guy. Looking after seniors is exhausting and scary - and an honour, I think. They give us so much during their lives that I have always considered it a privilege to care for them as they age...even though it's far from easy. I know there were a few people (not TPFers) who thought I was cruel keeping Norton alive four years ago, when he had lost use of his back legs and lost control of bowels and peeing. All I knew, there was so much life in his eyes I could not give up. I just cleaned him up every day, did his physio, got his weight down...and there was that wonderful evening when, making coffee in the kitchen I turned around to see Norton in front of me. A miracle. He has been fully mobile for the last four years. Even now he is not as bad as he was back then. His physio this time consists of me supporting his back legs as he walks up and down the hallway. Norton doesn't walk, he RUNS! I can hardly keep up with him, given I am doubled over as I support his chunky self...
Lots of gentle hugs to your old boy, chessmont - and to you, too.



hermes_lemming said:


> Such a darling! Xoxo from Auntie HL and his canine cousin, Jax. Get well soon, sweet boy.
> 
> 
> You are far from cruel. It sounds like you're giving the best possible care to your baby. I think it's when they stop eating etc then it's time to worry.
> 
> Heck my first 16 yr old dog was battling cancer, on 4 different meds, had cataracts and was deaf! Lol he still had an appetite, was my shadow and did his daily routine.
> 
> We're just truly blessed to have these animal angels. I know it's hard work to care for them during their senior years but truly, I believe we are the fortunate ones in the end. Both you and Clever are just absolute saints.




You are absolutely right - we are the fortunate ones. I know I am so blessed to have been able to adopt Norton - and all the others. They have their problems, but knowing they are happy is enough for me.
Not so very happy myself this morning, when William (who else?) burrowed deep under the duvet just before 5am - and gave me a vicious bite on the bottom. Little toad. He and his siblings found it hysterical. Not even the thought of getting coal in their Christmas stockings would stop the giggling...


----------



## hermes_lemming

clevercat said:


> No, not cruel at all. Far from it, chessmont. I think you are doing a wonderful job with your old guy. Looking after seniors is exhausting and scary - and an honour, I think. They give us so much during their lives that I have always considered it a privilege to care for them as they age...even though it's far from easy. I know there were a few people (not TPFers) who thought I was cruel keeping Norton alive four years ago, when he had lost use of his back legs and lost control of bowels and peeing. All I knew, there was so much life in his eyes I could not give up. I just cleaned him up every day, did his physio, got his weight down...and there was that wonderful evening when, making coffee in the kitchen I turned around to see Norton in front of me. A miracle. He has been fully mobile for the last four years. Even now he is not as bad as he was back then. His physio this time consists of me supporting his back legs as he walks up and down the hallway. Norton doesn't walk, he RUNS! I can hardly keep up with him, given I am doubled over as I support his chunky self...
> Lots of gentle hugs to your old boy, chessmont - and to you, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are absolutely right - we are the fortunate ones. I know I am so blessed to have been able to adopt Norton - and all the others. They have their problems, but knowing they are happy is enough for me.
> Not so very happy myself this morning, when William (who else?) burrowed deep under the duvet just before 5am - and gave me a vicious bite on the bottom. Little toad. He and his siblings found it hysterical. Not even the thought of getting coal in their Christmas stockings would stop the giggling...



Aww you're such a sweet lady. You remind me of this man I saw near my old house. This was when I was still married and lived near a park. One time there was a young man with a boxer and he was helping the boxer get around by lifting his back thru the use of a blanket wrapped underneath his chest/stomach. It was a heart wrenching sight. The man looked to be in his early 30s and there he was patiently carry the dog around the park so that he could have a good sniff here and there and do his business on a Sat evening.  I didn't ask what was wrong with the dog but he clearly couldn't use his back legs.


----------



## clevercat

Well, this morning Norton stood up to eat! And he made his own way to the tray and back to his pen. His ear is still a mess but it's not been bleeding again. Baby steps, baby steps. And his appetite is in no way diminished...two bowls of chicken, a bowl of kibble and a brief pit stop to refuel in the kitchen on the way back to his cage.
Meanwhile, SOMEBODY is making sure she is on teh Nice List...full of Oringy innocence...


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Well, this morning Norton stood up to eat! And he made his own way to the tray and back to his pen. His ear is still a mess but it's not been bleeding again. Baby steps, baby steps. And his appetite is in no way diminished...two bowls of chicken, a bowl of kibble and a brief pit stop to refuel in the kitchen on the way back to his cage.
> Meanwhile, SOMEBODY is making sure she is on teh Nice List...full of Oringy innocence...
> View attachment 2839687
> 
> View attachment 2839688
> 
> View attachment 2839693




Way to go Norton!!  That's great news! Hope you're feeling better too Clever!


----------



## boxermom

Good for Norton!  I love all the photos. They're being good for when you-know-who comes in a few days.


----------



## chessmont

Clever I didn't know nortons full story you did an amazing job with him


----------



## cats n bags

_Miss B-J, my sister in Orange, obviously is thinkin of the extra goodies Sandy Paws will be puttin in HER sock after her spoiled little brother William bited Grammy on the Hiney.  :giggles::

I've taught her well. 

Luv, Stinky _


----------



## clevercat

Norton holds an intimate pre-Christmas dinner party at the hottest venue in town, Chez Cage


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Miss B-J, my sister in Orange, obviously is thinkin of the extra goodies Sandy Paws will be puttin in HER sock after her spoiled little brother William bited Grammy on the Hiney.  :giggles::
> 
> 
> 
> I've taught her well.
> 
> 
> 
> Luv, Stinky _




Lol - ever since the vet visit last week, Wills has been a total brat. He has only just started to redeem himself, joining Norton and Gerbil in Norton's pen and - get this - giving Norton a baff!
I think he has realised he has only three sleeps to make up for a year's worth of naughtiness...


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Norton holds an intimate pre-Christmas dinner party at the hottest venue in town, Chez Cage
> View attachment 2839839
> 
> View attachment 2839840




Is that William with a toy in his mouth?  That is so cute!!


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> Is that William with a toy in his mouth?  That is so cute!!




Yes, it's Gramma's special little man, William


----------



## poopsie

Phil!!!!!


----------



## dusty paws

Clever so glad to hear the update - and love all the new photos!

Chess, I think what you are doing is extraordinary. Don't doubt yourself for a second.


----------



## chessmont

Thanks dp...


----------



## hermes_lemming

clevercat said:


> Well, this morning Norton stood up to eat! And he made his own way to the tray and back to his pen. His ear is still a mess but it's not been bleeding again. Baby steps, baby steps. And his appetite is in no way diminished...two bowls of chicken, a bowl of kibble and a brief pit stop to refuel in the kitchen on the way back to his cage.
> Meanwhile, SOMEBODY is making sure she is on teh Nice List...full of Oringy innocence...
> View attachment 2839687
> 
> View attachment 2839688
> 
> View attachment 2839693



Aww, this really made my day. Thanks CL. So happy Norton is healing by leaps and bounds


----------



## mp4

Hooray for Norton!   

Love the new pics!  Glad everyone is giving Norton extra love!

When Milo was on cage rest after surgery, Bella would try her hardest to get in the cage.  We kept telling her the reasons Milo was getting attention weren't worth it, but we couldn't convince her!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh wow it is all happening at 'chez's place'&#8230; Glad to hear there have been improvements Clever.


----------



## clevercat

mp4 said:


> Hooray for Norton!
> 
> Love the new pics!  Glad everyone is giving Norton extra love!
> 
> When Milo was on cage rest after surgery, Bella would try her hardest to get in the cage.  We kept telling her the reasons Milo was getting attention weren't worth it, but we couldn't convince her!




Ha - in William's case, his reasons for wanting to be in the cage are not altogether altruistic...he wants to make sure he gets a good mouthful or two of whatever extra special snacks my little invalid is being given.
Very happy to report that this morning Norton RACED out of his pen to use one of the bigger trays rather than the one in his pen, then RACED back to his cage - no support needed! He slipped a couple of times but really just so happy with the way cage rest is progressing.
His ear is another matter, but I am thinking positive healing thoughts...


----------



## clevercat

Awww look at teh boys...


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Awww look at teh boys...
> View attachment 2840502




*love*


----------



## Cindi

Awwwwwww  I so happy to hear Norton is on the mend.


----------



## mp4

Hooray for cage rest!

Maybe sandy paws will give Norton's ear the extra healing boost it needs!  :santawave:


----------



## boxermom

I love your feline family, clever. My day always is better when the news is good and you take time to share photos with us.


----------



## Cindi

Love that pic of the boys resting in the crate. They are much happier than Tommy was when he first arrived. He was just a couple of days post op from his amputation. Here I am getting the stink eye. LOL


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I love your feline family, clever. My day always is better when the news is good and you take time to share photos with us.




Big hugs - thank you, boxermom.
More photos tomorrow - everyone is zonked out at the moment, their afternoon snack of cooked chikkin was a great success and I have a moment of peace while they sleep it off and before they start thinking of dinner.
For myself, I am running a hot bath. This cold is really dragging me down and is coupled with nausea. Blah. I am going to have an early night, watch something mindless on my kindle and snuggle up with Foster. Bliss. Fozzie loves snuggle time with mama


----------



## Cindi

Sounds like a lovely evening Clever although I am sorry you aren't feeling well. Meezers are so warm too. Great for when you are not feeling well. Sending warm, healing thoughts your way.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Love that pic of the boys resting in the crate. They are much happier than Tommy was when he first arrived. He was just a couple of days post op from his amputation. Here I am getting the stink eye. LOL




Now THAT is the size collar I should've bought. My order arrived today and it's teeny. Norton and Gerbs fell about laughing at the thought of getting that over Norton's fat head.
Lol at the stink eye from Tommy - they really know how to put us in our place, don't they?


----------



## Cindi

Those blue collars have a string inside the middle so you can adjust it and tie it on. That was probably bigger than he needed but I didn't want  him messing with the staples. I gave up after 2 days and let him out when I was in the room which was most of the day. Little furballs know how to get what they want.


----------



## clevercat

LOL Mr Murphy is all ears tonight...listening for early signs of sleigh bells.


----------



## clevercat

Oops, forgot the photo!


----------



## poopsie

love it!


----------



## hermes_lemming

clevercat said:


> Oops, forgot the photo!
> View attachment 2840660



Geez imagine the amount of earwax produced in this sucker!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Oops, forgot the photo!
> View attachment 2840660



...whispering sweet nothings into those cute Murphy ears...


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> ...whispering sweet nothings into those cute Murphy ears...




Really, Miss Cats? And would those sweet nothin's consist ob "hab another slice ob caek, Mr Murphy. Hab another slice ob chikkin, Mr Murphy"? If so, come on ober!
Love
Mr Murphy


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Really, Miss Cats? And would those sweet nothin's consist ob "hab another slice ob caek, Mr Murphy. Hab another slice ob chikkin, Mr Murphy"? If so, come on ober!
> Love
> Mr Murphy
> View attachment 2841116




Hay Murphy :kiss:

Why don't you come ober here an haz some Roasted Beastie, Yorkshire Puddin', and big ol' glass ob Milkz to wash it all down wif.  After din-din, we kin pile into big ol' knittin' chair an' lay around like bunch ob turds bakin in sunshine--totally worthless and stinkin' up teh joint.  When we kin move agin, we gets the ice creamz from freezer for dessert.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Hay Murphy :kiss:
> 
> Why don't you come ober here an haz some Roasted Beastie, Yorkshire Puddin', and big ol' glass ob Milkz to wash it all down wif.  After din-din, we kin pile into big ol' knittin' chair an' lay around like bunch ob turds bakin in sunshine--totally worthless and stinkin' up teh joint.  When we kin move agin, we gets the ice creamz from freezer for dessert.




I think that's Mr Murphy's plan for tomorrow. Dinner this evening (they had turkey slices topped with a little ham) was the warm-up for tomorrow's main event. Little gannets, their plates were cleared in minutes.
Willow had an extra big helping on account of losing one of her nine lives this afternoon (and scaring the becheeses out of me...). I was tidying up in the bathroom - still the only room the cats are banned from - and Willow was jumping up and down trying to open the door. Next thing I knew, she was screaming hysterically. Caught between the handle and the door, she was stuck with her poor leg holding her entire 7kg weight. I am amazed she didn't break her leg. I had visions of racing up to LV but luckily she seems fine -running around like a lunatic again as soon as the shock wore off. 
For me, I miss Feliway for humans - alcohol. Very, very tempted to open the bottle of Pinot Grigio tonight. It's been sitting in the fridge since way before my surgery last month...


----------



## clevercat

Waiting (im)patiently for Sandy Paws.
Happy Night before Christmas, TPF aunties!
Love Norton T Wonder Cat


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Waiting (im)patiently for Sandy Paws.
> Happy Night before Christmas, TPF aunties!
> Love Norton T Wonder Cat
> View attachment 2841409




Happy (almost) Christmas little man and all at BBT


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Waiting (im)patiently for Sandy Paws.
> Happy Night before Christmas, TPF aunties!
> Love Norton T Wonder Cat
> View attachment 2841409




Aww, love that face!


----------



## boxermom

Merry Christmas to all the cuties in BBT and especially you, clever. I'd break open that bottle of vino tonight for a sip or two if I were you. (thank goodness Willow is ok!)

Merry Christmas to everyone else here in this thread. I've never known a nicer bunch of animal lovers.


----------



## cats n bags

_Happy Merry Christmas BBT!!! 

I hope Sandy Paws was good to everyone and filled up your socks with good loot!!!  :santawave:

p.s.  Make sure he leaves a few goodies in his sack so he has stuff left for Stinkums Manor.

Luv, Stinky  

:xtree:_


----------



## dusty paws

merry christmas BBT!!!


----------



## poopsie

Happy Christmas!

:xtree::santawave::snowballs:


----------



## vinbenphon1

Merry Christmas Norton and everyone at BBT


----------



## clevercat

Argh I just wrote a huge long post, where did it go??? 
Stupid Grinch must've got it.
Merry Christmas from everyone at BBT!!


----------



## clevercat

Loot opening time at BBT


----------



## poopsie




----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Loot opening time at BBT
> View attachment 2841788
> 
> View attachment 2841789
> 
> View attachment 2841790
> 
> View attachment 2841791




Wow!  Look at all of the loot Sandy Paws brought!! William must be so relieved!  &#128521;


----------



## poopsie

jenny70 said:


> Wow!  Look at all of the loot Sandy Paws brought!! *William must be so relieved!*  &#128521;


----------



## boxermom

They look very interested in the stuff Sandy Paws left for them. Lucky cats.

Sabo received an animal (can't figure out what sort of animal-sort of like a hedgehog) that has the strangest squeak and Sabo loves it. It was a gift from our grand-dog in Iowa, who obviously has good taste in gifts.


----------



## cr1stalangel

Wishing everyone at BBT a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year 2015! 
Lots of hugs for CC and cuddles for all the kittehs!


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Loot opening time at BBT
> View attachment 2841788
> 
> View attachment 2841789
> 
> View attachment 2841790
> 
> View attachment 2841791



Holy smokes batcat&#8230;  Glad I'm not the only loon that does this at x-mas..

This is what Bennett, Vincent and Phoenix got from Santie


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Holy smokes batcat  Glad I'm not the only loon that does this at x-mas..
> 
> This is what Bennett, Vincent and Phoenix got from Santie




Ooh lovely goodies!
Norton starts Bocksing Day dressed as a kitteh burrito 


And this morning the memory of Missy and her Monsters is as strong as ever...last night I left two croissants out on the beagle toaster. This morning, this is all that's left.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Ooh lovely goodies!
> Norton starts Bocksing Day dressed as a kitteh burrito
> View attachment 2842499
> 
> And this morning the memory of Missy and her Monsters is as strong as ever...last night I left two croissants out on the beagle toaster. This morning, this is all that's left.
> View attachment 2842500



Lick, lick, lick, lick, lick,lick, lick,lick, lick,lick, lick,lick, lick,lick, lick,lick, lick, oh how the tongues would have wagging 

Well he is the " Norton te wonder cat" or is that "Burr-wonder cat"


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Lick, lick, lick, lick, lick,lick, lick,lick, lick,lick, lick,lick, lick,lick, lick,lick, lick, oh how the tongues would have wagging
> 
> Well he is the " Norton te wonder cat" or is that "Burr-wonder cat"




Norton T Purrito, perhaps?


----------



## Cindi

Wow, Clever. That's quite a haul. You would think they were actually good all year.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Ooh lovely goodies!
> Norton starts Bocksing Day dressed as a kitteh burrito
> View attachment 2842499
> 
> And this morning the memory of Missy and her Monsters is as strong as ever...last night I left two croissants out on the beagle toaster. This morning, this is all that's left.
> View attachment 2842500




those croissant..........................:cry:


----------



## clevercat

The kittins are Most Excited that they might get to see their first snowfall over the next few days. It's bitterly cold and grey today. A day to snoodle up with a mug of hot chocolate and a pile of kittehs. Norton has had enough of cage rest and has moved back to the bed, where he is currently snuggling with Angel and Gerbil.
And Fozzie is snoodling on his heated bed, sharing with Livvie.
I am pretty sure the peace and calm cannot last...


----------



## poopsie

How is Norton's ear doing?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> How is Norton's ear doing?




It's not. I am, under a facade of calm, completely frantic about it. It's still a mess and any time I take his collar off to clean it up (Norton is a messy eater) I have to watch him like a hawk or he rips it open again. IDK if it's a growth or the wound is so bad it'll take weeks to heal up.
We go back (with Clawed and Willow) to LV on NYE for a progress check.
On a positive note, even though his back legs are very weak, the boy can still move! I left him on the bed to get his meds and when I came back he was sitting by the door having gotten himself off the bed and had used teh tray all by himself. Yay Norters!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Have you thought about some Stud nappies for Norton? Maybe at night when you can't be there when he needs to go. Although I don't know how it would work for number 2's


----------



## vinbenphon1

I had a terrible experience last night with Vincent. I was nearly hysterical&#8230; 

He was sleeping and looked like he was dreaming (sometimes he wakes up screaming) so I gently shook him and he let out this gasping noise and then went still. I shook him and called his name but no response. I did it again and no response. Again and nothing.  I couldn't see his tummy rising and falling so by this time I was starting to panic and I screamed at him and shook him roughly&#8230;. He popped his head up and said "What"  &#8230; Oh my gosh tears streaming down my face&#8230; I thought for about 30 long seconds that he'd gone


----------



## boxermom

vinbenphon1 said:


> I had a terrible experience last night with Vincent. I was nearly hysterical
> 
> He was sleeping and looked like he was dreaming (sometimes he wakes up screaming) so I gently shook him and he let out this gasping noise and then went still. I shook him and called his name but no response. I did it again and no response. Again and nothing.  I couldn't see his tummy rising and falling so by this time I was starting to panic and I screamed at him and shook him roughly. He popped his head up and said "What"   Oh my gosh tears streaming down my face I thought for about 30 long seconds that he'd gone



that would scare the heck out of me too. I wonder what happened?  How is he now? Hopefully no more episodes like that will happen to him (and you!)


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> I had a terrible experience last night with Vincent. I was nearly hysterical
> 
> He was sleeping and looked like he was dreaming (sometimes he wakes up screaming) so I gently shook him and he let out this gasping noise and then went still. I shook him and called his name but no response. I did it again and no response. Again and nothing.  I couldn't see his tummy rising and falling so by this time I was starting to panic and I screamed at him and shook him roughly. He popped his head up and said "What"   Oh my gosh tears streaming down my face I thought for about 30 long seconds that he'd gone




Gosh, vinbenphoen - terrifying. I know what you must've been feeling as I went through the exact same thing with Willow when she was a few months old. She gasped, went completely stiff and I couldn't see any sign of life. I had her in my arms and was racing out to see if our neighbour would run us over to the vet when she - just like Vincent - popped her head up and asked what on Earth I was crying for...
I still have no idea what happened but whatever it was has thankfully had no impact on her. 
I hope Vincent is fully recovered - better make sure he has a few pieces of chikkin to make sure he is ok.
Here at BBT, I was up at 5am as usual cleaning, medicating, doing Norton's physio exercises, changing Doris' heated bed (so she is warm all day) and making sure she ate brefus. I also threw all the ingredients for roasted red pepper, tomato and peanut soup into the slow cooker and finished up by sprinkling a generous amount of coriander over the top. I mention this because as soon as I had the lid on the cooker the supermarket delivery arrived. Thought the driver was looking at me rather strangely and found out why after he'd left. I was wearing a large amount of coriander in my hair and down the side of my face...sigh.


----------



## vinbenphon1

boxermom said:


> that would scare the heck out of me too. I wonder what happened?  How is he now? Hopefully no more episodes like that will happen to him (and you!)





clevercat said:


> Gosh, vinbenphoen - terrifying. I know what you must've been feeling as I went through the exact same thing with Willow when she was a few months old. She gasped, went completely stiff and I couldn't see any sign of life. I had her in my arms and was racing out to see if our neighbour would run us over to the vet when she - just like Vincent - popped her head up and asked what on Earth I was crying for...
> I still have no idea what happened but whatever it was has thankfully had no impact on her.
> I hope Vincent is fully recovered - better make sure he has a few pieces of chikkin to make sure he is ok..



He seems back to normal I'm almost there. Don't know what happened but I have wondered about whether it might be sleep apnea. I'll have to talk to the vet.

Oh geese Clever they seem to like scaring us near to death..


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Here at BBT, I was up at 5am as usual cleaning, medicating, doing Norton's physio exercises, changing Doris' heated bed (so she is warm all day) and making sure she ate brefus. I also threw all the ingredients for roasted red pepper, tomato and peanut soup into the slow cooker and finished up by sprinkling a generous amount of coriander over the top. I mention this because as soon as I had the lid on the cooker the supermarket delivery arrived. Thought the driver was looking at me rather strangely and found out why after he'd left. I was wearing a large amount of coriander in my hair and down the side of my face...sigh.



ahahahhah this made me laugh. Don't you just love it when we get caught out  My neighbour came to the door to drop off an x-mas card and after I closed the door and turned around I realised that she would have seen what was in the lounge room.

Picture a very hairy suitcase (Bennett hijacked DH's suitcase as his personal sleeping station) surrounded by clumps of hair some as big as my fist (Vincent had attempted to evict Bennet from suitcase). The whole scene looked like a bunny rabbit had exploded all over the room.


----------



## poopsie

What harrowing experiences. I can't even imagine. I was thinking something like sleep apnea as well. Poor kitties.......................poor peeps!


----------



## clevercat

Laydeez! Laydeez! Lookit what Sandy  Paws gabe me! Ai can carries it all by myseff because ai am teh big boi naow!


----------



## leasul2003

What a handsome boy you are.


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> What a handsome boy you are.




Who, me? And how YOU doin' Aunty leasul?


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Laydeez! Laydeez! Lookit what Sandy  Paws gabe me! Ai can carries it all by myseff because ai am teh big boi naow!
> View attachment 2845352
> 
> View attachment 2845353




This is just the cutest!  I love it when they carry things around in their mouth. It's almost bigger than him!


----------



## boxermom

He's a big boy indeed if he can carry a large toy like that. Looks like Sandy Paws overlooked some of the bad behavior at BBT and was good to the kittehs.


----------



## dusty paws

hahahaha wills! you are so handsome!


----------



## buzzytoes

Wills in his hammock is awesome. No words.


----------



## poopsie

Too cute!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Wow that is one big toy you got there Master William&#8230;


----------



## clevercat

Norton's ear is a mess. I am dreading the LV visit tomorrow night. He is about fifteen years old. I don't want to put him through procedure after procedure...I guess we'll get a biopsy and take it from there. Luckily I am not back at work until next week and even then, working from home quite a lot. 
His back legs - well, he can get around ok on carpet but is like Bambi on Ice when he is on the hard floor. At least he is still able to use the tray - and there is nothing wrong with his appetite. Ate his brefus, followed by Foster's this morning.
Talking of Foster, he has a new friend - Gerbil! Found Gerbs giving him a thorough baff last night and - instead of starting his vocal chord exercises, warming them up ready for a full day of conversation - at 5am this morning he and Gerbil were snoodled up in a tiny ball together, sharing the heated pad. It's been absolutely freezing here. I'm glad I bought an extra heated bed. One for Doris, one for these maniacs.
It's the first morning this winter that we've had a deep frost. The bird's water bowl had frozen solid, so I filled it with warm water. Not too sure they'll want to drink from it though, after one of the squirrels decided it was just the right temperature for a long hot bath...


----------



## leasul2003

clevercat said:


> Who, me? And how YOU doin' Aunty leasul?
> View attachment 2845464



Oh you little devil you! 

I'm doing ok. This Christmas has been different. DH's father passed away about 2 weeks before, so we came down to Florida to be with his mom and attend a celebration of his life. And then... Yesterday (the day of the celebration) she fell and shattered her elbow and will need surgery. So now we are not sure when we are leaving.


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> Oh you little devil you!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing ok. This Christmas has been different. DH's father passed away about 2 weeks before, so we came down to Florida to be with his mom and attend a celebration of his life. And then... Yesterday (the day of the celebration) she fell and shattered her elbow and will need surgery. So now we are not sure when we are leaving.




Oh no! You've had a rough time lately. Big hugs from BBT.


----------



## buzzytoes

leasul2003 said:


> Oh you little devil you!
> 
> I'm doing ok. This Christmas has been different. DH's father passed away about 2 weeks before, so we came down to Florida to be with his mom and attend a celebration of his life. And then... Yesterday (the day of the celebration) she fell and shattered her elbow and will need surgery. So now we are not sure when we are leaving.



Oh dear. Big  to you and DH's family.


----------



## clevercat

Foster has come such a long way since Simon passed away. Here he is this morning, looking after the little invalid.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hooray for Foster.. this is such a beautiful photo Clever


----------



## cats n bags

It's nice to see Foster relaxing with a buddy.  I hope Norton's ear will heal up so he can ditch the lamp shade, although New Year's Eve is the perfect night for an accessory like that.


----------



## dusty paws

awwww fozzie!


----------



## Cindi

So happy to see Foster found a friend. I'm sure it males him feel better to have someone to take care of. They are so sweet together.


----------



## clevercat

Happy New Year from everyone at BBT!


Olivia-Skye is teaching all five kittins how to (break) play with their new toy.


----------



## boxermom

^I love how fascinated they all are with it!

On a sad note, our *grand-dog* is very ill. She's a sweet rescue (mostly hound) who began having seizures---an xray at the emergency vet showed internal bleeding. They are operating today, New Year's Day, so that tells me how serious it is.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> ^I love how fascinated they all are with it!
> 
> On a sad note, our *grand-dog* is very ill. She's a sweet rescue (mostly hound) who began having seizures---an xray at the emergency vet showed internal bleeding. They are operating today, New Year's Day, so that tells me how serious it is.




Oh boxermom, no. I will keep your sweet grand dog in my prayers. Poor baby girl...


----------



## poopsie

boxermom said:


> ^I love how fascinated they all are with it!
> 
> On a sad note, our *grand-dog* is very ill. She's a sweet rescue (mostly hound) who began having seizures---an xray at the emergency vet showed internal bleeding. They are operating today, New Year's Day, so that tells me how serious it is.




Oh no. I am so sorry. Poor pup I hope all goes well


----------



## buzzytoes

Boxermom please keep us updated. I hope they are able to fix whatever is wrong.


----------



## dusty paws

thinking of you boxermom.

happy new year BBT!


----------



## boxermom

All my friends here, I've been crying all afternoon. Chelsey (my hound-mix grand dog) died during surgery today. The surgeon found a mass from the liver to the diaphragm and her heart stopped during the operation. He told them there were no signs they missed and nothing that could've been done. The blessing is she didn't suffer. She was so sweet and loved her long walks.

I'm sure they will adopt another rescue dog within a month. They love having an animal companion.

Thank you for your prayers and good wishes. Chelsey is at the Bridge walking and hunting (rarely catching anything!) to her heart's content now.:cry:


----------



## jenny70

boxermom said:


> All my friends here, I've been crying all afternoon. Chelsey (my hound-mix grand dog) died during surgery today. The surgeon found a mass from the liver to the diaphragm and her heart stopped during the operation. He told them there were no signs they missed and nothing that could've been done. The blessing is she didn't suffer. She was so sweet and loved her long walks.
> 
> I'm sure they will adopt another rescue dog within a month. They love having an animal companion.
> 
> Thank you for your prayers and good wishes. Chelsey is at the Bridge walking and hunting (rarely catching anything!) to her heart's content now.:cry:




So, so sorry...


----------



## dusty paws

oh boxermom i'm so so sorry for your loss. thinking of you.


----------



## hermes_lemming

I'm so sorry boxermom


----------



## boxermom

Thank you all. A big part of what saddens me is that Sabo is a senior citizen and approaching the age that boxers usually live to--Sabo is 9 or 10 we think, and most boxers don't live beyond 10-11 years. Of course we hope it's wrong in his case but like any of us here, we don't know how long we'll have with our animals. I gave him extra hugs and kisses today.


----------



## vinbenphon1

boxermom said:


> Thank you all. A big part of what saddens me is that Sabo is a senior citizen and approaching the age that boxers usually live to--Sabo is 9 or 10 we think, and most boxers don't live beyond 10-11 years. Of course we hope it's wrong in his case but like any of us here, we don't know how long we'll have with our animals. I gave him extra hugs and kisses today.



I'm so sorry for your loss boxermom


----------



## buzzytoes

I'm so sorry boxermom.  How hard to know that there was nothing to be done until it was too late for Chelsy. I hope they are able to find some peace, whether it be through another rescue dog or on their own.


----------



## clevercat

I'm so very sorry boxermom. I know how you will all be hurting today - and in the weeks to come. Chelsey is at peace now, playing hard up at the Bridge. Please give Sabo a cuddle from Aunty Clever. It's never easy, watching our animals grow old...


----------



## shalomjude

So, So sorry for your loss boxermum.


----------



## clevercat

I can hardly believe this toy is still in one piece. The kittins are mesmerised by it - I only have to take it out of its bocks and all five of them (plus Livvie and Eamonn) appear as if by magic...


Norton's legs are improving - LV assured me it's a nerve problem and he is not in any pain at all. He moves around a bit like a CH cat - so proud of my boy. His ear has shown no improvement at all - if anything it's worse since he started wearing the CoS. He's on powerful ABs for a fortnight. We go back on Wednesday 15th.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> I can hardly believe this toy is still in one piece. The kittins are mesmerised by it - I only have to take it out of its bocks and all five of them (plus Livvie and Eamonn) appear as if by magic...
> View attachment 2849852
> 
> Norton's legs are improving - LV assured me it's a nerve problem and he is not in any pain at all. He moves around a bit like a CH cat - so proud of my boy. His ear has shown no improvement at all - if anything it's worse since he started wearing the CoS. He's on powerful ABs for a fortnight. We go back on Wednesday 15th.




Lol, I think I can actually hear all of the "ooh's and ah's" as they stare in amazement at their new toy!  

Saying a prayer that Norton's ear starts to heal.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> I can hardly believe this toy is still in one piece. The kittins are mesmerised by it - I only have to take it out of its bocks and all five of them (plus Livvie and Eamonn) appear as if by magic...
> View attachment 2849852



I'm intrigued. What the hell is it?

[/QUOTE]Norton's legs are improving - LV assured me it's a nerve problem and he is not in any pain at all. He moves around a bit like a CH cat - so proud of my boy. His ear has shown no improvement at all - if anything it's worse since he started wearing the CoS. He's on powerful ABs for a fortnight. We go back on Wednesday 15th.[/QUOTE]

Go Norton's legs so happy to hear that he is getting around a bit better. Not so happy about his ear though.. Come on Norton fight :kiss:


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> I'm intrigued. What the hell is it?


Norton's legs are improving - LV assured me it's a nerve problem and he is not in any pain at all. He moves around a bit like a CH cat - so proud of my boy. His ear has shown no improvement at all - if anything it's worse since he started wearing the CoS. He's on powerful ABs for a fortnight. We go back on Wednesday 15th.[/QUOTE]



Go Norton's legs so happy to hear that he is getting around a bit better. Not so happy about his ear though.. Come on Norton fight :kiss:[/QUOTE]


Ha - it's called a 'cat's miaow'. Under that yellow sheet is a battery controlled (tell Aunty Veeeeeeee how yah gots teh wrong batteries to begin with, Gramma, and we noes could play with it on Chrismuss Day!) tail that pokes out from under and travels in every which way direction. It's bliss. For me, that is. I can set it up for them and go about my chores safe in the knowledge the little maniacs will not move until I come back and switch it off. 
I'm thinking I should maybe get one more as a back-up.
As for Norton - he has a real fighting spirit, that one. As long as he keeps eating I will try not to worry (too much). Talking of his appetite, LV and I had a rare miscommunication before Christmas. I heard her tell me, "don't let him lose any more weight" and even though I have always considered Norters a portly soul, I listened, and I made sure he ate and ate over the holidays. No junk, but plenty of good stuff. He put on .25kg in a fortnight. Turns out what LV actually said was, "don't let him gain any more weight". Oops.


----------



## boxermom

They all look at the toy as if waiting for magic to happen. It's fun that so many of the cats are intrigued by it.

Healing thoughts for Norton. He really does sound like a fighter.


----------



## leasul2003

boxermom said:


> All my friends here, I've been crying all afternoon. Chelsey (my hound-mix grand dog) died during surgery today. The surgeon found a mass from the liver to the diaphragm and her heart stopped during the operation. He told them there were no signs they missed and nothing that could've been done. The blessing is she didn't suffer. She was so sweet and loved her long walks.
> 
> I'm sure they will adopt another rescue dog within a month. They love having an animal companion.
> 
> Thank you for your prayers and good wishes. Chelsey is at the Bridge walking and hunting (rarely catching anything!) to her heart's content now.:cry:



I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cindi

I have that same toy. The first day giant Artemis jumped on it and wouldn't let the arm go. They were not as excited after that.


----------



## leasul2003

clevercat said:


> Ha - it's called a 'cat's miaow'. Under that yellow sheet is a battery controlled (tell Aunty Veeeeeeee how yah gots teh wrong batteries to begin with, Gramma, and we noes could play with it on Chrismuss Day!) tail that pokes out from under and travels in every which way direction. It's bliss. For me, that is. I can set it up for them and go about my chores safe in the knowledge the little maniacs will not move until I come back and switch it off.
> I'm thinking I should maybe get one more as a back-up.
> As for Norton - he has a real fighting spirit, that one. As long as he keeps eating I will try not to worry (too much). Talking of his appetite, LV and I had a rare miscommunication before Christmas. I heard her tell me, "don't let him lose any more weight" and even though I have always considered Norters a portly soul, I listened, and I made sure he ate and ate over the holidays. No junk, but plenty of good stuff. He put on .25kg in a fortnight. Turns out what LV actually said was, "don't let him gain any more weight". Oops.



We got one of those for Jasper when he was younger. He would crawl under the yellow sheet to catch the tail. Then he would chase it around with his but sticking out from under the sheet. It was so funny to watch. I Love how they are all so mesmerized by it. 

Glad to hear Norton is being such a fighter!


----------



## clevercat

Hmm. Monologue coming up, make yourselves comfortable 
The day Maia-Annabel died, I was in a daze. Doubled over with the agony of a trapped gallstone, I came out of the emergency vet clutching an empty carrier and not knowing what to do, how to get home - in shock, I suppose. Decided not to get a cab, rather to walk home (about half an hour). Got as far as bus stop, realised I was in too much pain and decided to wait for the one bus that takes me as close to home as possible. When another bus appeared I jumped on that instead, deciding I'd walk the rest of the way home. All these little decisions led to what happened next. When I got off the bus, I saw a large black cat, part hidden by undergrowth. He came out, introduced himself as Ruben and asked me to take him home. It seemed Fated, that I had a carrier with me and here was a cat who I felt was stray. Anyway. He wouldn't get into the carrier and I was in agony, so I left him gazing after me and went home.
Later that evening when the painkillers had kicked in, my Dad and I walked back (with a carrier) to see if he was still there. Not only was he still there, but a couple of people were with him and were on the phone to the useless RSPCA about him - apparently they'd been feeding him for weeks. I snaffled him up immediately - Missy's pen was still set up - it felt like she had a paw in bringing us together. Poor boy was exhausted. He ate a bowl of food and then slept 12 hours solid. I had to go back to hospital as an emergency case the next day, but my Dad and Local Cat Lady friend took good care of Ruben while I was gone. By the time I got back home a week later, Ruben had made friends with everyone and I felt more than ever that he was meant to be mine. I arranged an appointment with LV for the young man to get his peanuts removed (seriously I have never seen such a chunky set of pom-poms!), full blood work, vaccine - everything he would need to become a fully-fledged member of BBT.
The one thing I had not considered because he was not neutered was that Ruben already had People. When LV scanned him, he was microchipped. He had roamed a good ten miles. I had to leave him there at the surgery. I was desperately disappointed, because he felt like a gift from Missy and perhaps made her loss a tiny bit easier to bear...
Fast forward to the end of November and I thought I saw him at the same bus stop. So did my neighbour.
Yesterday Local Cat Lady Friend appeared at my door - to tell me Ruben had been staying with her daughter for the past week! He is clearly straying a lot. When he was here he showed no interest in the great outdoors. I want him back. In my heart he feels like he is my cat. Advice, please?


----------



## boxermom

Not being a cat owner, anything I say has less credibility. Having said that, my impression is that his owners aren't doing an acceptable job of supervising him. How would you feel about asking his owner (assuming the vet will tell you who they are) about taking him into your family?

A neighbor here did that with a dog that was left outside 24/7--it took some persuasion and time, but the dog is now hers and she is happier and safer.


----------



## jenny70

boxermom said:


> Not being a cat owner, anything I say has less credibility. Having said that, my impression is that his owners aren't doing an acceptable job of supervising him. How would you feel about asking his owner (assuming the vet will tell you who they are) about taking him into your family?
> 
> A neighbor here did that with a dog that was left outside 24/7--it took some persuasion and time, but the dog is now hers and she is happier and safer.




I think that is the best idea especially because he is chipped.  Considering the fact that he seems to be straying a lot and for periods of time, it doesn't appear that his current family is all that concerned about him.


----------



## Cindi

I would contact your vet and have her contact the owner about releasing Ruben to you. If he was 10 miles! from home his owner obviously is not taking care of him (they let him roam and he was not even neutered!!!) and probably wouldn't care at all if he never came home. I hate irresponsible owners that just let their cats out and leave them to whatever happens. Sounds like Ruben was meant to be yours. I will be keeping fingers crossed for you and Ruben.


----------



## clevercat

He's still not neutered. Bl**dy irresponsible owners. LCL's daughter is taking Ruben to her vet tomorrow and he will be kept by that vet until his people turn up. Meanwhile I will call LV in the morning to see what, if anything, she can do. I may well ask LCL if her daughter can take Ruben to my vet rather than her own - not sure that would make any difference. I'll keep you posted and thank you all for the advice.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> He's still not neutered. Bl**dy irresponsible owners. LCL's daughter is taking Ruben to her vet tomorrow and he will be kept by that vet until his people turn up. Meanwhile I will call LV in the morning to see what, if anything, she can do. I may well ask LCL if her daughter can take Ruben to my vet rather than her own - not sure that would make any difference. I'll keep you posted and thank you all for the advice.



This is such a tricky issue because in UK the SOP is for cats to get to run loose and it sounds like they don't require neutering.  In the US, the SOP is neutered and indoor only.  Over here, even if you had to return Ruben, he would at likely lose the peanuts as a condition of release.  (I know there are variables, but in general B&W terms).

If Ruben goes to LV, who already knows him (and you), are they going to be required to give him back to his old people?   You can't lie to them, and they probably have legal issues that would keep them from "forgetting" that Ruben has a chip and people.

If LCL takes him to her vet, will he go through the same process and get returned with all of his parts intact?  If this is the case, maybe he should just go to LV and speed up the process.

Is there a shelter or a way for a 3rd party to contact Ruben's people and negotiate the transfer of ownership so that you could keep him in the place he keeps coming back to as soon as he gets out the door?  If he didn't have those darn peanuts, I would say keep him and hope he doesn't need to go to the vet for a long time.


----------



## dusty paws

cats n bags said:


> This is such a tricky issue because in UK the SOP is for cats to get to run loose and it sounds like they don't require neutering.  In the US, the SOP is neutered and indoor only.  Over here, even if you had to return Ruben, he would at likely lose the peanuts as a condition of release.  (I know there are variables, but in general B&W terms).
> 
> If Ruben goes to LV, who already knows him (and you), are they going to be required to give him back to his old people?   You can't lie to them, and they probably have legal issues that would keep them from "forgetting" that Ruben has a chip and people.
> 
> If LCL takes him to her vet, will he go through the same process and get returned with all of his parts intact?  If this is the case, maybe he should just go to LV and speed up the process.
> 
> Is there a shelter or a way for a 3rd party to contact Ruben's people and negotiate the transfer of ownership so that you could keep him in the place he keeps coming back to as soon as he gets out the door?  If he didn't have those darn peanuts, I would say keep him and hope he doesn't need to go to the vet for a long time.



this.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> This is such a tricky issue because in UK the SOP is for cats to get to run loose and it sounds like they don't require neutering.  In the US, the SOP is neutered and indoor only.  Over here, even if you had to return Ruben, he would at likely lose the peanuts as a condition of release.  (I know there are variables, but in general B&W terms).
> 
> 
> 
> If Ruben goes to LV, who already knows him (and you), are they going to be required to give him back to his old people?   You can't lie to them, and they probably have legal issues that would keep them from "forgetting" that Ruben has a chip and people.
> 
> 
> 
> If LCL takes him to her vet, will he go through the same process and get returned with all of his parts intact?  If this is the case, maybe he should just go to LV and speed up the process.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a shelter or a way for a 3rd party to contact Ruben's people and negotiate the transfer of ownership so that you could keep him in the place he keeps coming back to as soon as he gets out the door?  If he didn't have those darn peanuts, I would say keep him and hope he doesn't need to go to the vet for a long time.




Looks like I will be going out looking for Ruben. Turns out that yesterday evening, he made the mistake of going into LCL's daughter's bedroom. The resident cat took great exception to that and beat Ruben up (not badly, but still...Rubes is such a gentle boy). Ruben fled and hasn't been seen since. It's bitterly cold tonight. I could cry, thinking of him alone and on the streets. If and when I find him I will get him to LV and see if she can get his idiot owners to sign him over to me. 
Cats - I agree. If he didn't have peanuts I'd keep him without thinking about going back to the vet. Some people do not deserve animals.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Looks like I will be going out looking for Ruben. Turns out that yesterday evening, he made the mistake of going into LCL's daughter's bedroom. The resident cat took great exception to that and beat Ruben up (not badly, but still...Rubes is such a gentle boy). Ruben fled and hasn't been seen since. It's bitterly cold tonight. I could cry, thinking of him alone and on the streets. If and when I find him I will get him to LV and see if she can get his idiot owners to sign him over to me.
> Cats - I agree. If he didn't have peanuts I'd keep him without thinking about going back to the vet. Some people do not deserve animals.




Good luck Clever!  I hope you find him.


----------



## Cindi

Good luck Clever. I hope you find your boy. He is yours, the world is just not aware of it yet.


----------



## buzzytoes

I imagine he strays so far because his peenuts tell him to! Tricky situation, but if he goes missing for weeks at a time, I can't imagine his people are overly attached. Maybe even offering monetary compensation (25 pounds or so) would help convince them? It's always hard when you see an animal not being looked after the way you think they should be.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Looks like I will be going out looking for Ruben. Turns out that yesterday evening, he made the mistake of going into LCL's daughter's bedroom. The resident cat took great exception to that and beat Ruben up (not badly, but still...Rubes is such a gentle boy). Ruben fled and hasn't been seen since. It's bitterly cold tonight. I could cry, thinking of him alone and on the streets. If and when I find him I will get him to LV and see if she can get his idiot owners to sign him over to me.
> Cats - I agree. If he didn't have peanuts I'd keep him without thinking about going back to the vet. Some people do not deserve animals.



I do hope he comes back to you.  I'll keep him in my thoughts and send go home mojo to him.


----------



## mp4

I hope you find Ruben tonight *Clever*!  I'm a believer in signs and agree that he is meant to be with you....


----------



## boxermom

Crossing fingers for Ruben to be found and be with you.


----------



## dusty paws

hoping for a good ruben update


----------



## hermes_lemming

Aww. I would take Reuben home
 Poor kitty


----------



## clevercat

4.15AM - no sign of him last night. He's streetwise, having been straying since early September (that I know - probably a lot longer than that) so praying he will find somewhere safe to rest up. I am back at work today but luckily working from home - I'll go look for him again in a few hours.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> 4.15AM - no sign of him last night. He's streetwise, having been straying since early September (that I know - probably a lot longer than that) so praying he will find somewhere safe to rest up. I am back at work today but luckily working from home - I'll go look for him again in a few hours.





aw geez......................poor little man. Hugs to you and hope you find him


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> aw geez......................poor little man. Hugs to you and hope you find him





Thanks poopsie! Just back from my walk. Still nothing - I now have lots of neighbours looking out for 'a big friendly black cat with huge pom-poms'. I'll also give LV a call to watch out for anyone bringing him in as a stray.


----------



## hermes_lemming

clevercat said:


> Thanks poopsie! Just back from my walk. Still nothing - I now have lots of neighbours looking out for 'a big friendly black cat with huge pom-poms'. I'll also give LV a call to watch out for anyone bringing him in as a stray.



Aww gonna say a prayer for the fella.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Thanks poopsie! Just back from my walk. Still nothing - I now have lots of neighbours looking out for 'a big friendly black cat with huge pom-poms'. I'll also give LV a call to watch out for anyone bringing him in as a stray.



I hope Rueben comes back to you! it would be a happy ever after story if Reuben comes home with you! fingers crossed you find him again


----------



## pinkbelles

clevercat said:


> 4.15AM - no sign of him last night. He's streetwise, having been straying since early September (that I know - probably a lot longer than that) so praying he will find somewhere safe to rest up. I am back at work today but luckily working from home - I'll go look for him again in a few hours.


I hope he found his way home.


----------



## mp4

Still sending good vibes!


----------



## clevercat

No update on Ruben...I called LV yesterday - maybe someone will find him and take him to her? Anyway, I can't help but feel he will turn up again - I found him in October and he's been back in the area since end of November - this feels like the feline version of Lassie Come Home...
Talked to LV about Norton's ear too. It's looking increasingly likely he will have to have it amputated. I have to keep him on current meds and strong ABs, just to see if they bring about an improvement. If not, he'll have a biopsy in a couple of weeks.
My stress levels are way up...sky-high.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> No update on Ruben...I called LV yesterday - maybe someone will find him and take him to her? Anyway, I can't help but feel he will turn up again - I found him in October and he's been back in the area since end of November - this feels like the feline version of Lassie Come Home...
> Talked to LV about Norton's ear too. It's looking increasingly likely he will have to have it amputated. I have to keep him on current meds and strong ABs, just to see if they bring about an improvement. If not, he'll have a biopsy in a couple of weeks.
> My stress levels are way up...sky-high.




Oh Norton..........................I sure hope that the drastic measures won't be necessary. 
Big hugs to you and Norts (and Ruben)


----------



## clevercat

poopsie2 said:


> Oh Norton..........................I sure hope that the drastic measures won't be necessary.
> Big hugs to you and Norts (and Ruben)




Thank you poopsie. Sadly I am 99% sure Norton will have to have an amputation. Honestly, if he didn't have so much life in his eyes and if I knew he was suffering, I would not put him through it. But he is SO happy. He has worked out the CoS is a marvellous invention for pushing Foster out of the way when he feels I am giving him too many cuddles (head down, cone acts like a bulldozer) and for ensuring nobody tries to grab a mouthful from his food bowl (the Cone encircles it completely). This morning I am working on the laptop, looked up to see Norton trot by on his way to the kitchen. Seeing me, he stopped dead and pretended he couldn't move...at least not until I produced a snack for him. Keeping his weight stable is a challenge, he is eating for England!


----------



## hermes_lemming

clevercat said:


> Thank you poopsie. Sadly I am 99% sure Norton will have to have an amputation. Honestly, if he didn't have so much life in his eyes and if I knew he was suffering, I would not put him through it. But he is SO happy. He has worked out the CoS is a marvellous invention for pushing Foster out of the way when he feels I am giving him too many cuddles (head down, cone acts like a bulldozer) and for ensuring nobody tries to grab a mouthful from his food bowl (the Cone encircles it completely). This morning I am working on the laptop, looked up to see Norton trot by on his way to the kitchen. Seeing me, he stopped dead and pretended he couldn't move...at least not until I produced a snack for him. Keeping his weight stable is a challenge, he is eating for England!



Aww man. Please don't give up hope.. miracles do happen. 

My first dog had a cut on his lip that never healed at first and tested positive for cancer.  The treatment was to amputate half of his jaw. Both my now ex and I refused to. Instead we put him on 4 cancer meds and spoiled him rotten.

Guess what? The tumor disappeared.  Yea I spent many nights on the couch sleeping with the dog but still.

Just wanted to give you hope.. heal up, norton. Auntie HL is rooting for you across the pond!


----------



## inspiredgem

clevercat said:


> Thank you poopsie. Sadly I am 99% sure Norton will have to have an amputation. Honestly, if he didn't have so much life in his eyes and if I knew he was suffering, I would not put him through it. But he is SO happy. He has worked out the CoS is a marvellous invention for pushing Foster out of the way when he feels I am giving him too many cuddles (head down, cone acts like a bulldozer) and for ensuring nobody tries to grab a mouthful from his food bowl (the Cone encircles it completely). This morning I am working on the laptop, looked up to see Norton trot by on his way to the kitchen. Seeing me, he stopped dead and pretended he couldn't move...at least not until I produced a snack for him. Keeping his weight stable is a challenge, he is eating for England!



Sending positive vibes that Norton's ear will heal.  I must admit you had me laughing when describing Norton's many uses for the COS - the cone food dome is pure genius!

One of my Cogis had to wear one for a little while.  It was the middle of winter and when she would have to go outside to potty she would scoop up so much snow in the cone that she would get stuck.  Short legs + snow + cone = hilarious.


----------



## clevercat

hermes_lemming said:


> Aww man. Please don't give up hope.. miracles do happen.
> 
> My first dog had a cut on his lip that never healed at first and tested positive for cancer.  The treatment was to amputate half of his jaw. Both my now ex and I refused to. Instead we put him on 4 cancer meds and spoiled him rotten.
> 
> Guess what? The tumor disappeared.  Yea I spent many nights on the couch sleeping with the dog but still.
> 
> Just wanted to give you hope.. heal up, norton. Auntie HL is rooting for you across the pond!




Aww thank you Auntie HL! Norton truly is a cat with nine lives. He has already had an extra four years after being close to death in Christmas 2010 (when he temporarily lost the use of his back legs) - and whatever is wrong with his ear, he is coping well and not letting it bother him. It's me - I'm the one who is upset. Was just making a big fuss of him as he is stretched out over Noggin's old heated bed and telling him I wish I had know him as a kitten, wish he'd been with me his whole life...
The important thing is that Norton is a very content little chap. LV said it may well be a severe allergic reaction to something so I will get the biopsy done once he has finished his course of ABs and will take it from there.


----------



## hermes_lemming

clevercat said:


> Aww thank you Auntie HL! Norton truly is a cat with nine lives. He has already had an extra four years after being close to death in Christmas 2010 (when he temporarily lost the use of his back legs) - and whatever is wrong with his ear, he is coping well and not letting it bother him. It's me - I'm the one who is upset. Was just making a big fuss of him as he is stretched out over Noggin's old heated bed and telling him I wish I had know him as a kitten, wish he'd been with me his whole life...
> The important thing is that Norton is a very content little chap. LV said it may well be a severe allergic reaction to something so I will get the biopsy done once he has finished his course of ABs and will take it from there.



Yes please update us. I'm going to say a Lil prayer for him. Please norton, please heal for auntie hl, yo mama and anyone else concerned on tpf. Fight on lil guy.


----------



## Candice0985

fingers crossed Norton heals up and doesn't need his ear removed. it sounds like he is a very happy guy...no matter what he is just content eating lots of food and snuggling with you Clever 

I hope mr. Rueben turns up again as well. 

it has been really cold here the last few days (around -18C with the wind chill) and we had a bit of an ice storm on sunday, I've been feeding my little ginger feral and it breaks my heart to see him lifting his feet of the patio because they're so cold. I wish he would let me pick him up and find him a good home .


----------



## vinbenphon1

Love Mr Norton's positive attitude. I hope everything works out ok Clever, stay calm we are all thinking of you guys.

Funny that he stopped trotting when he got sprung, too funny. I had a dog growing up who used to fake a sore paw to get attention. She would lip so pathetically and we all would fuss "oh poor Sarah" - then we would see her running outside - but as soon as she saw us she would start limping again. Too freakin funny


----------



## boxermom

Prayers for Norton and you, too. I know the stress can be overwhelming.  I hope Ruben shows up or at least you find out where he is.


----------



## dusty paws

thinking of you and norton clever.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you so much, Purrs Forum Aunties! 
Here is Norters, sleeping off a particularly heavy dinner (two bowls of gushy food and a side of shredded chikkin).


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Thank you so much, Purrs Forum Aunties!
> Here is Norters, sleeping off a particularly heavy dinner (two bowls of gushy food and a side of shredded chikkin).
> View attachment 2853129



Hai Norton! he's looking preeety cutes in this picture 

what ever happened to Norton's ear btw? was it just a scratch that got infected or something? poor guy!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Hai Norton! he's looking preeety cutes in this picture
> 
> 
> 
> what ever happened to Norton's ear btw? was it just a scratch that got infected or something? poor guy!




Vet thinks it's possibly cancerous. It started out - I thought - as an owwie that he opened up when he scratched it, and it just never healed up. Now I can see the extent of it, I can't help but feel I should've worried about it earlier.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Thank you so much, Purrs Forum Aunties!
> Here is Norters, sleeping off a particularly heavy dinner (two bowls of gushy food and a side of shredded chikkin).
> View attachment 2853129




Aww, what a sweet face!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Vet thinks it's possibly cancerous. It started out - I thought - as an owwie that he opened up when he scratched it, and it just never healed up. Now I can see the extent of it, I can't help but feel I should've worried about it earlier.



it just means you're a good momma and feel you should have known about it sooner, but you know that you do the best you can! no way to know it's worse than a scratch until it doesn't heal  to both you a Norters, I hope it is not cancerous


----------



## hermes_lemming

clevercat said:


> Thank you so much, Purrs Forum Aunties!
> Here is Norters, sleeping off a particularly heavy dinner (two bowls of gushy food and a side of shredded chikkin).
> View attachment 2853129



awww sweet baby. I'm blowing kisses and well wishes from across the pond.


clevercat said:


> Vet thinks it's possibly cancerous. It started out - I thought - as an owwie that he opened up when he scratched it, and it just never healed up. Now I can see the extent of it, I can't help but feel I should've worried about it earlier.


They can do a small biopsy at the vet.  It's relatively painless and harmless. If it does test positive for cancer then I would suggest just medicating him vs exploring more aggressive therapy.

Please don't feel bad. I didn't even know my first dog had a tumerous lesion until my vet spotted the small cut during a routine annual vet visit. And it was a tiny miniscule cut on the lip. It's really not your fault. You're providing the best care possible.


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> it just means you're a good momma and feel you should have known about it sooner, but you know that you do the best you can! no way to know it's worse than a scratch until it doesn't heal  to both you a Norters, I hope it is not cancerous







hermes_lemming said:


> awww sweet baby. I'm blowing kisses and well wishes from across the pond.
> 
> They can do a small biopsy at the vet.  It's relatively painless and harmless. If it does test positive for cancer then I would suggest just medicating him vs exploring more aggressive therapy.
> 
> Please don't feel bad. I didn't even know my first dog had a tumerous lesion until my vet spotted the small cut during a routine annual vet visit. And it was a tiny miniscule cut on the lip. It's really not your fault. You're providing the best care possible.




Thank you both - I think regardless he'll need to have the amputation, he can't live the rest of his life in the CoS...but you're right, HL, I would not put him through any aggressive therapy. He's a senior kitizen and I just want him to be happy for his remaining time.
Got off to a bad start at 4AM, I heard him clambering off the bed and into the tray and thank goodness I didn't go back to sleep - he managed to roll in the poopies and then got stuck in the tray. I know he'd eventually have managed on his own if I wasn't there but I scooped him out and gave him a bath - poor Norton, so grumpy. Funny, I would have a hard job washing and cleaning a human in that state but for an animal, I am not even squeamish.
Anyway, a bowl of kibble, a bowl of chikkin and his meds, and the little man is now snoring gently, curled up on the heated bed...
6.30am and I'm exhausted.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh Clever, Norton is so lucky to have you as his human&#8230;.They may get grumpy at us as we try to help them when they are not able to do so themselves, but I believe they know its because we love them so much.


----------



## clevercat

Gerbs takes his nursing duties very seriously...


----------



## hermes_lemming

clevercat said:


> Gerbs takes his nursing duties very seriously...
> View attachment 2853883



Awww


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Gerbs takes his nursing duties very seriously...
> View attachment 2853883



good job Gerbs, Norton appreciates the baff ...2nd one of the morning


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Gerbs takes his nursing duties very seriously...
> View attachment 2853883




Aww..


----------



## clevercat

Biopsy is booked for January 21st and LV is going to try to take his sample without putting him through a GA. She also said she wants to run bloods to check his kidney function - given he is fifteen she doesn't want to put him through an amputation if his kidneys aren't strong. Another concern is his legs, they're so bad today and again she won't put him through an op (or put me through spending all that money - she just quoted the price, altogether it'll be £1000+ and honestly I just want to cry) unless he at least maintains his current level of movement.
This is me this afternoon :rain::rain::rain::rain:


----------



## boxermom

Oh my--I think the vet is being compassionate in her approach. If he were much younger you might want more aggressive treatments. Poor little guy and poor you! It's exhausting physically, emotionally and financially when we have sick animals. Prayers for you all.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Biopsy is booked for January 21st and LV is going to try to take his sample without putting him through a GA. She also said she wants to run bloods to check his kidney function - given he is fifteen she doesn't want to put him through an amputation if his kidneys aren't strong. Another concern is his legs, they're so bad today and again she won't put him through an op (or put me through spending all that money - she just quoted the price, altogether it'll be £1000+ and honestly I just want to cry) unless he at least maintains his current level of movement.
> This is me this afternoon :rain::rain::rain::rain:


 I'm sorry Clever. I hope it all works out and LV finds the least invasive method for treating Norton


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Biopsy is booked for January 21st and LV is going to try to take his sample without putting him through a GA. She also said she wants to run bloods to check his kidney function - given he is fifteen she doesn't want to put him through an amputation if his kidneys aren't strong. Another concern is his legs, they're so bad today and again she won't put him through an op (or put me through spending all that money - she just quoted the price, altogether it'll be £1000+ and honestly I just want to cry) unless he at least maintains his current level of movement.
> This is me this afternoon :rain::rain::rain::rain:



Man, it sucks when they get old, and it sucks when they don't. 

Lots of hugs for you and Norton.


----------



## chessmont

cats n bags said:


> Man, it sucks when they get old, and it sucks when they don't.



Put perfectly.  Hugs, clever...


----------



## clevercat

Thank you all, I really appreciate the hugs and the good thoughts. I am struggling this evening. Probably I need to tuck myself into the bathroom and cry for a while. I can't do that in front of the cats - Phillip and Clawed get upset when I am upset.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Thank you all, I really appreciate the hugs and the good thoughts. I am struggling this evening. Probably I need to tuck myself into the bathroom and cry for a while. I can't do that in front of the cats - Phillip and Clawed get upset when I am upset.




Aww, hugs for you Clever. We are all here for you..


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Thank you all, I really appreciate the hugs and the good thoughts. I am struggling this evening. Probably I need to tuck myself into the bathroom and cry for a while. I can't do that in front of the cats - Phillip and Clawed get upset when I am upset.



Put the shower on and have a little sit down under the hot water and cry till you can't cry anymore My thoughts are with you and Norton


----------



## buzzytoes

^What V said. Nothing wrong with having a good cry now and then.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Just checking on you and lil norton. Please don't give up hope and stay strong. Sending good vibes your way


----------



## clevercat

Heartbroken to say I think Norton is ready to leave me. He has deteriorated over the past 12 hours - I can't really explain it as I am sure he is not in pain - it's as though the joy has left his eyes. He ate his breakfast and took his meds but there is something different...I also found what I think is a lump on his spine. I want to be wrong and for him to perk up and be the happy cat he was a few days ago...
Of course after weeks of working from home, today is the day I have to go out to a meeting. I'll ask LV to call me as soon as her morning appointments are over and see what she thinks. Ideally I'd like her to come here so Norton can leave the way Bear did, surrounded by his fur family and love and in the peace of his home, but aware that might not be possible with things happening so quickly.
I've written and deleted this post so many times - can't find the words.


----------



## hermes_lemming

clevercat said:


> Heartbroken to say I think Norton is ready to leave me. He has deteriorated over the past 12 hours - I can't really explain it as I am sure he is not in pain - it's as though the joy has left his eyes. He ate his breakfast and took his meds but there is something different...I also found what I think is a lump on his spine. I want to be wrong and for him to perk up and be the happy cat he was a few days ago...
> Of course after weeks of working from home, today is the day I have to go out to a meeting. I'll ask LV to call me as soon as her morning appointments are over and see what she thinks. Ideally I'd like her to come here so Norton can leave the way Bear did, surrounded by his fur family and love and in the peace of his home, but aware that might not be possible with things happening so quickly.
> I've written and deleted this post so many times - can't find the words.



Omg... I'm so sorry.


----------



## clevercat

Cancelled my meeting and waiting for the surgery to open in thirty minutes. Praying I am wrong and he'll pull through but I am almost sure I'm right and he is ready to join his brothers and sisters already up at the Bridge.


----------



## poopsie

Oh no......please no. I am so very sorry. Oh Norton :cry:


----------



## hermes_lemming

It's late where I am but I will stay up and pray for you and norton. Please keep as posted. Many many hugs your way.


----------



## jenny70

Oh Clever, big hugs for you and Norton. Praying you are wrong...


----------



## clevercat

Norton is up at the Bridge with Missy, Solly, Tommy, Colin - and with his special buddy Lupe. I am broken hearted.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Norton is up at the Bridge with Missy, Solly, Tommy, Colin - and with his special buddy Lupe. I am broken hearted.




I'm so sorry Clever. *hugs*


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh my goodness Clever. There are just no words I could say to make this time any easier. I hope you can find some comfort knowing that we are all thinking of you. Norton will be greatly missed by us all


----------



## cats n bags

I am so sorry to see that Norton has crossed over the bridge.


----------



## Cindi

Oh Clever I'm so sorry. You were an amazing mom to Norton and now he is running and playing with his friends at The Bridge waiting for you to join him. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## hermes_lemming

Crap, I'm so sorry Clever. Run hard norton run hard.


----------



## inspiredgem

Oh Clever,  I'm having trouble finding the words to express how sorry I am for the loss of your dear Norton.  Please know that I am thinking of you.  :cry:


----------



## Candice0985

oh Norton :cry: i'm so so sorry Clever....

my thoughts are with you.


----------



## boxermom

So, so sorry, clever. Norton can run as much as he wants now. Remember that he wouldn't have made it this long without your devotion.


----------



## BittyMonkey

I'm sorry, Clever. It's so hard to lose them.


----------



## buzzytoes

All I can think is that he is whole again up at the Bridge. Play hard sweet Norton.


----------



## dusty paws

oh clever, i am so so sorry my dear friend. thinking of you and BBT, and norton playing happily up at the bridge.


----------



## A88ey_ann

clevercat said:


> Norton is up at the Bridge with Missy, Solly, Tommy, Colin - and with his special buddy Lupe. I am broken hearted.


I'm so sorry clever.  Play hard up at the Bridge Norton.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Norton is up at the Bridge with Missy, Solly, Tommy, Colin - and with his special buddy Lupe. I am broken hearted.




Oh no. I am so sorry............so very sorry


----------



## chessmont

Clever I am so sorry.  You have had a hard year.  Norton is now free...


----------



## Jasmyn

I am so very sorry for your loss. :cry:


----------



## leasul2003

:cry:


----------



## shalomjude

I am so so so sorry to read about Norton....sorry for your loss


----------



## mp4

I am so very sad and sorry for your loss of Norton.  So much sadness and loss for you.  Norton was with you longer because you took such good care of him!  

I'm certain Norton is running free at the bridge with his friends.  Play hard Norton!!!!


----------



## clevercat

Ugh. Cra**y night, hellish morning...my eyelids are two swollen red pillows. I always knew - from the moment I held him as he came around from the anaesthetic on the day I adopted him - that Norton would be special. I remember how, as he clambered out of the carrier and into his Furever Home, he reached up and gave me a dribbly wet kiss. Remember too how he slept in my arms on his first night...and on his last. I remember how much he and Lupe loved each other, how Gerbil helped ease his grief when Lupe passed...
I know that eventually the memories will be a comfort but for now the grief is just too raw and I cannot stop the tears...
Thank you everyone for all the hugs and for thinking of us. BBT is a very grey place today.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Ugh. Cra**y night, hellish morning...my eyelids are two swollen red pillows. I always knew - from the moment I held him as he came around from the anaesthetic on the day I adopted him - that Norton would be special. I remember how, as he clambered out of the carrier and into his Furever Home, he reached up and gave me a dribbly wet kiss. Remember too how he slept in my arms on his first night...and on his last. I remember how much he and Lupe loved each other, how Gerbil helped ease his grief when Lupe passed...
> I know that eventually the memories will be a comfort but for now the grief is just too raw and I cannot stop the tears...
> Thank you everyone for all the hugs and for thinking of us. BBT is a very grey place today.



 we're here for you if you need us. you took amazing care of Norton and because of your love and devotion to him he was with you much longer than ever the vets thought he could be!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Ugh. Cra**y night, hellish morning...my eyelids are two swollen red pillows. I always knew - from the moment I held him as he came around from the anaesthetic on the day I adopted him - that Norton would be special. I remember how, as he clambered out of the carrier and into his Furever Home, he reached up and gave me a dribbly wet kiss. Remember too how he slept in my arms on his first night...and on his last. I remember how much he and Lupe loved each other, how Gerbil helped ease his grief when Lupe passed...
> I know that eventually the memories will be a comfort but for now the grief is just too raw and I cannot stop the tears...
> Thank you everyone for all the hugs and for thinking of us. BBT is a very grey place today.


----------



## boxermom

Hugs and love for you, clever. There is no shortcut through this part of losing a loved one.

A few days ago someone asked me about how we lost Sam and I began crying even though it happened 9 years ago. They all grab out hearts but some are more special.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Hugs and love for you, clever. There is no shortcut through this part of losing a loved one.
> 
> A few days ago someone asked me about how we lost Sam and I began crying even though it happened 9 years ago. They all grab out hearts but some are more special.




It's so true, boxermom. Today is six years to the day that Clyde, the first feline love of my life, went to the Bridge. I thought the ball of anguish in my chest would never, ever leave me. I remember the night after, the day after like they happened yesterday. Like you with Sam, I cry when I (rarely, because it's still painful) talk about him.
Everyone is very subdued today. The kittens have been sitting in the window, sadly watching the birds and the squirrels - not even the sight of wheelie bins powered by gale force winds and travelling at great speeds down the road - not even that has cheered them up. Gerbil has attached himself to Olivia and hasn't left her side all day. The only one in a resoundingly cheerful mood is Foster, because he has his spot back on the bed, no more Norton pushing him out of the way...


----------



## poopsie

Big BIG hugs to all at BBT


----------



## jenny70

Thinking of you Clever. *hugs*


----------



## gazoo

I'm so sorry, Clever. :cry:


----------



## stylemechanel

Clever I am so so sorry. My heart is sinking for you.

I tried to send you a PM but your box is full.

I did however get your PM. I will try and send another one a little later and keep trying until I get through so no worries. I am thinking about you.


----------



## clevercat

stylemechanel said:


> Clever I am so so sorry. My heart is sinking for you.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to send you a PM but your box is full.
> 
> 
> 
> I did however get your PM. I will try and send another one a little later and keep trying until I get through so no worries. I am thinking about you.




Cleared my inbox {{{hugs}}}


----------



## clevercat

BBT slowly resumes normal service, with Phil doing the backwards moonwalk across the freshly cleaned kitchen floor this morning, projectile vomiting his breakfast as he danced...
And with William, waking me at 4.30am by making a noise that I swear sounded like heh heh heh heh, as he slunk sinisterly across the bedroom floor, carrying my reading glasses in his mouth...
I suppose I need to decide what to do about adopting OE, too. Right now, it doesn't feel right. I want to give everyone the chance to grieve and adjust to life without Uncle Norton. Somehow I feel adding a new cat right now would not be a good thing.


----------



## hermes_lemming

clevercat said:


> BBT slowly resumes normal service, with Phil doing the backwards moonwalk across the freshly cleaned kitchen floor this morning, projectile vomiting his breakfast as he danced...
> And with William, waking me at 4.30am by making a noise that I swear sounded like heh heh heh heh, as he slunk sinisterly across the bedroom floor, carrying my reading glasses in his mouth...
> I suppose I need to decide what to do about adopting OE, too. Right now, it doesn't feel right. I want to give everyone the chance to grieve and adjust to life without Uncle Norton. Somehow I feel adding a new cat right now would not be a good thing.



William always makes me laugh. Sigh... my condolences  go out to you, dear.


----------



## boxermom

I think following our intuition usually is best. If it's telling you this isn't the time to bring in a new cat, then you're probably right. You all have been through an unbelievably stressful year--off the charts stressful. Give yourself a chance to breathe and settle down for awhile (if anyone can do that with animals in the house).

whatever you do, I'm sending hugs and prayers for a more peaceful year.


----------



## poopsie

I just love William


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> I just love William




The love might not be quite as strong had he woken you the way he did me this morning...a sneeze, a resounding *splat*, another T-shirt heading immediately to the washing machine...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> The love might not be quite as strong had he woken you the way he did me this morning...a sneeze, a resounding *splat*, another T-shirt heading immediately to the washing machine...





I still want to know who yarked in my hair that time.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> I still want to know who yarked in my hair that time.




lol - Bear used to sleep on the pillow behind me, so I was no stranger to yark-in-the-hair. Really, the gross things they are capable of...


----------



## clevercat

Gerbil and Phil


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Gerbil and Phil
> View attachment 2858291




Love kitty snoodles!


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Gerbil and Phil
> View attachment 2858291



Oh you two sweet, sweet boys&#8230;. Well, when they're napping anyway


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Oh you two sweet, sweet boys. Well, when they're napping anyway




Ha! The kittins have been total horrors this morning. Water bowls have been knocked over, boxes have been ripped to shreds, they've been bitey, fighty, naughty little toads since the minute they woke up. We have a brief respite at the moment as they sleep off their snacks but I can't help but feel it won't last for long. Maniacs.


----------



## clevercat

Sssshhhhh!
Sleepy William...Do Not Disturb


----------



## hermes_lemming

Aww the beloved trouble maker


----------



## mp4

Nothing like an especially naughty morning to really tucker him out!


----------



## poopsie

Do you have a squirt gun? For Wills I would recommend a Super Soaker


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Do you have a squirt gun? For Wills I would recommend a Super Soaker




He'd only learn to use it himself and then think where we'll be...


----------



## dusty paws

love the sunday snoodle pile!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Do you have a squirt gun? For Wills I would recommend a Super Soaker







clevercat said:


> He'd only learn to use it himself and then think where we'll be...




Which puts me in mind of this


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Which puts me in mind of this
> View attachment 2858721



Sniper Kittin looks familiar


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Sniper Kittin looks familiar




Yep - immediately saved that one lol. I knew he'd be useful one day


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Yep - immediately saved that one lol. I knew he'd be useful one day




Sniper Kittins is _always_ useful


----------



## mp4

LOL

I thought all the  would like this!   It is ridiculously cute! 

http://blog.theanimalrescuesite.com/kitten-plays-the-invisible-harp/#iKFaAqrC7moYmgxK.97


----------



## vinbenphon1

OMG, that is too cute mp4 thanks for sharing


----------



## clevercat

mp4 said:


> LOL
> 
> I thought all the  would like this!   It is ridiculously cute!
> 
> http://blog.theanimalrescuesite.com/kitten-plays-the-invisible-harp/#iKFaAqrC7moYmgxK.97


 
ARGHH the cuteness! Too much to take


----------



## boxermom

mp4 said:


> LOL
> 
> I thought all the  would like this!   It is ridiculously cute!
> 
> http://blog.theanimalrescuesite.com/kitten-plays-the-invisible-harp/#iKFaAqrC7moYmgxK.97



Too cute!


----------



## clevercat

Oh these kittins! From the moment I sat in front of the laptop this morning it's like they reverted to teeny-tiny kittin behaviour. They've been up curtains, they've raced down them. They've held a feline Grand National, racing along the back of the sofa, the chairs, along the bookcase...
There was a brief intermission for lunch and siesta and then they started up again. William's crowning moment came at 3.00. I was on a conference call with the Directors when himself delivered possibly the biggest steamer I have ever seen. Or smelt. I could hardly cut the con call short, so I sat there with eyes watering and trying to breath through my mouth. I felt I needed a haz-mat suit in order to remove it from the house. Little stinker.


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> Oh these kittins! From the moment I sat in front of the laptop this morning it's like they reverted to teeny-tiny kittin behaviour. They've been up curtains, they've raced down them. They've held a feline Grand National, racing along the back of the sofa, the chairs, along the bookcase...
> There was a brief intermission for lunch and siesta and then they started up again. William's crowning moment came at 3.00. I was on a conference call with the Directors when himself delivered possibly the biggest steamer I have ever seen. Or smelt. I could hardly cut the con call short, so I sat there with eyes watering and trying to breath through my mouth. I felt I needed a haz-mat suit in order to remove it from the house. Little stinker.



Oh my gosh, I know what you mean! Though with Sabo it's just a big ol' fart, but you can't breathe normally!  He's been acting especially bothersome lately, too. Whatever is going on with the animals, I wish they'd calm down a bit.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Ahahahahahahah a real Simon's cat moment at BBT


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Ahahahahahahah a real Simon's cat moment at BBT




And speaking of Simon's Cat, New ones! Woo hoo - this one makes me think of every single morning with Jasmine 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HDzkaJOT_KI
And another new one...
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=L8qOb8mdTTU
One that has put me off buying a new sofa
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MGEzSJIFicY
And finally, this one reminds me of what happened to the toy that Stinky's Mum sent us.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UhQ9HquDNEM


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> And speaking of Simon's Cat, New ones! Woo hoo - this one makes me think of every single morning with Jasmine
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HDzkaJOT_KI
> And another new one...
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=L8qOb8mdTTU
> One that has put me off buying a new sofa
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MGEzSJIFicY
> And finally, this one reminds me of what happened to the toy that Stinky's Mum sent us.
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UhQ9HquDNEM



these are all so funny! the catnip one I can definitely relate to! Lady was so high on catnip the other day I almost felt bad for her


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> And speaking of Simon's Cat, New ones! Woo hoo - this one makes me think of every single morning with Jasmine
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HDzkaJOT_KI
> And another new one...
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=L8qOb8mdTTU
> One that has put me off buying a new sofa
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MGEzSJIFicY
> And finally, this one reminds me of what happened to the toy that Stinky's Mum sent us.
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UhQ9HquDNEM




Too funny!!!


----------



## poopsie

How are things at BBT?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> How are things at BBT?




We are waitin' for snoes, Aunty poopsie!
Love
Teh Kittins

Yep, I think it's going to snow. I can feel it in the air. Bitterly cold and grey, I was frozen walking to the station this morning. It's been a busy week, full of meetings and conducting training seminars and I'm exhausted. Ha - no change there, then.
Meanwhile....it's a very special day here at BBT - Amen T Kittin is three years old today!
He has a burfday dinner of cooked chicken with a side of toooonnnnaaaa...and some of his favourite treats as well. Eamonn is all about his stomach - no point buying him toys, he'd much rather eat, please-and-thank-you.
Eamonn is quite camera shy, but here is a peekchure of the burfday boy taken at Christmas.


As for me, I am still crying every day for Norton. Having lots of dreams about him, too, which isn't helping. He has left a big hole in the heart of BBT...


----------



## dusty paws

amen t kitten happy birthday! 

clever, thinking of you. you did him so much good in the time he was with you - i hope you remember that.


----------



## poopsie

Happy Burfday Eamonn

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ScOGcdWuPM


Hugs to you and all at BBT


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> We are waitin' for snoes, Aunty poopsie!
> Love
> Teh Kittins
> 
> Yep, I think it's going to snow. I can feel it in the air. Bitterly cold and grey, I was frozen walking to the station this morning. It's been a busy week, full of meetings and conducting training seminars and I'm exhausted. Ha - no change there, then.
> Meanwhile....it's a very special day here at BBT - Amen T Kittin is three years old today!
> He has a burfday dinner of cooked chicken with a side of toooonnnnaaaa...and some of his favourite treats as well. Eamonn is all about his stomach - no point buying him toys, he'd much rather eat, please-and-thank-you.
> Eamonn is quite camera shy, but here is a peekchure of the burfday boy taken at Christmas.
> View attachment 2862776
> 
> As for me, I am still crying every day for Norton. Having lots of dreams about him, too, which isn't helping. He has left a big hole in the heart of BBT...



Happy Birfday Amen T Kittin! he is absolutely gorgeous! we rarely see this shy beautiful kitty but Amen T Kittin has to show off his gorgeousness moar  enjoy your birfday dinner and second dinner and snacks!

Norton was a very special boy, hugs to you Clever


----------



## clevercat

Eamonn is over-excited and just will.not.sit.still.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Eamonn is over-excited and just will.not.sit.still.
> View attachment 2862958



lol he says nooooo peeekturesss!! he looks like a baby owl in this picture


----------



## boxermom

He does avoid the camera, doesn't he?  Snow is pretty to look at, not much fun to walk or drive in. I hope you get a lovely dusting of snow--just enough to entertain BBT.

Happy Burfday to Amen T. Kitten.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Eamonn is over-excited and just will.not.sit.still.
> View attachment 2862958




Hahaha!  
Happy Burfday Amen. T. Kitten!!


----------



## oggers86

It's Elsworth's birthday today, a whole year old. My tiny kitten is no longer!


----------



## poopsie

oggers86 said:


> It's Elsworth's birthday today, a whole year old. My tiny kitten is no longer!





Happy Burfday Ellsworth


----------



## buzzytoes

I can't believe it has been three years for Amen T. Kitten and a year for Ellsworth. Where has the time gone?? Happy Birthday boys!

Hope you are at least having peaceful dreams of Norters Clever.


----------



## cats n bags

Hoppy Birdies Amen T. Kittin!  I hope you got lots of good yummies and there is just enough snows to make everything all purty outside.

artyhat:


----------



## mp4

Happy bday!

{{{hugs}}}} clever!  I'm glad Norton is visiting you in your dreams


----------



## Cindi

Happy birthday gorgeous boy!  I know you will get everything you ever dreamed of and more.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Yay a birthday. artyhat: Wow Eamonn you are dis many I..I..I...


----------



## clevercat

Eamonn would like to thank everyone who sent him Burfday Wishes. Here is the Official 2015 Pawtrait. Make the most of it lay-deez, as it'll be a long time before Eammes sits still again for longer than 0.0000003 of a second...



No snow yet but I'm still hopeful


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Eamonn would like to thank everyone who sent him Burfday Wishes. Here is the Official 2015 Pawtrait. Make the most of it lay-deez, as it'll be a long time before Eammes sits still again for longer than 0.0000003 of a second...
> View attachment 2863725
> 
> 
> No snow yet but I'm still hopeful



Hai pretty boy! hope your birfday was excellent  glad you sat still so we could see your gorgeous face!


----------



## Jasmyn

clevercat said:


> Eamonn would like to thank everyone who sent him Burfday Wishes. Here is the Official 2015 Pawtrait. Make the most of it lay-deez, as it'll be a long time before Eammes sits still again for longer than 0.0000003 of a second...
> View attachment 2863725
> 
> 
> No snow yet but I'm still hopeful




What a handsome boy!!


----------



## clevercat

Does this little guy remind anyone of a sadly departed member of BBT?


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Does this little guy remind anyone of a sadly departed member of BBT?
> View attachment 2865050




Tommy?  And who is this adorable ball of fluff?


----------



## hermes_lemming

How are you doing clever?


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> Tommy?  And who is this adorable ball of fluff?


 
Exactly! He is a Special Needs boy, looking for a home. I found him quite by accident, looking for an update on OE I clicked on the wrong site and he popped up. I am still very nervous about adopting OE as he is very boisterous and I worry he will clash with Mr Murphy and William. Tommy's twin is a very laidback boy who loves other cats. Hmmm...



hermes_lemming said:


> How are you doing clever?


 
Thank you for asking, HL. I don't know. I am having terrible dreams about Norton and about Missy. Days are fine, because with looking after these maniacs and with my real-life job, there is no time to think. Evenings are another matter. I miss him, I miss the routine we had. I miss Missy terribly, still hear her squeaky voice in my ear...ugh. It's hard, but you have to carry on.
Yesterday I met up with a friend I haven't seen in six years - it was lovely to get out and do 'normal' non-cat or work-related stuff. I clearly need that now and again. 
It's not all bad - I mean, I am not depressed or miserable, I suppose it's just going to take time to adjust to a new routine. Probably a new bag would cheer me up 

Also and on another note, because I usually post from the phone and it doesn't show number of posts - coo, over 9000 posts! I spend way too much time here lol.
ETA - the search for Ruben goes on. He hasn't been seen since just before Norton passed. I am praying he has found - because he is such a friendly cat - another kind-hearted sucker to feed and love him.


----------



## clevercat

Those stinkers. I have been doing housework this morning, warbling along to Maroon 5 as I worked. I happened to catch Gerbil's eye as I sang, then William's, Beaker's, Angel's...all of them staring at me in total horror and disbelief. I guess I'll be tearing up my application for this year's X-Factor then...


----------



## boxermom

^It wasn't music to their ears?  That's funny. I like to sing along too despite not being able to be on note.


----------



## chessmont

I had a dog that loved to hear me sing; he always came to me from wherever he was and stood there and listened LOL.


----------



## clevercat

Georgie snoozes away a very cold afternoon. We're still waiting for snow...


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Those stinkers. I have been doing housework this morning, warbling along to Maroon 5 as I worked. I happened to catch Gerbil's eye as I sang, then William's, Beaker's, Angel's...all of them staring at me in total horror and disbelief. I guess I'll be tearing up my application for this year's X-Factor then...



My Dad would always sing Oh Canada in a boisterous voice when hockey came on (we are not Canadian so I have no idea why he did but my Dad is silly) and my cat would come running from where ever she was and meow loudly at him until he stopped. I can only assume it was the kitty version of dog's howling. Or she was screaming at him to stop right this instant!


----------



## clevercat

Lookit! MOAR peekchures of Eamonn!


----------



## Kalos

clevercat said:


> Lookit! MOAR peekchures of Eamonn!
> View attachment 2865992
> 
> View attachment 2865993




Hai Eamonn! He looks like a little wolverine!


----------



## leasul2003

Damon is sooooo dreamy!!


----------



## mp4

{{{hugs}}} clever.  I had bad dreams about Bella....

I hope the BBT can help you through your grief...


----------



## dusty paws

georgie you stud!


----------



## hermes_lemming

clevercat said:


> Exactly! He is a Special Needs boy, looking for a home. I found him quite by accident, looking for an update on OE I clicked on the wrong site and he popped up. I am still very nervous about adopting OE as he is very boisterous and I worry he will clash with Mr Murphy and William. Tommy's twin is a very laidback boy who loves other cats. Hmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for asking, HL. I don't know. I am having terrible dreams about Norton and about Missy. Days are fine, because with looking after these maniacs and with my real-life job, there is no time to think. Evenings are another matter. I miss him, I miss the routine we had. I miss Missy terribly, still hear her squeaky voice in my ear...ugh. It's hard, but you have to carry on.
> Yesterday I met up with a friend I haven't seen in six years - it was lovely to get out and do 'normal' non-cat or work-related stuff. I clearly need that now and again.
> It's not all bad - I mean, I am not depressed or miserable, I suppose it's just going to take time to adjust to a new routine. Probably a new bag would cheer me up
> 
> Also and on another note, because I usually post from the phone and it doesn't show number of posts - coo, over 9000 posts! I spend way too much time here lol.
> ETA - the search for Ruben goes on. He hasn't been seen since just before Norton passed. I am praying he has found - because he is such a friendly cat - another kind-hearted sucker to feed and love him.



Oh my dear, it's just part of the normal grieving process. It helps to keep busy. I'm glad your other adorable kitties are doing their part to distract you.


----------



## clevercat

He might be a Big Boi now, but William still loves snoodling


----------



## leasul2003

Stupid auto correct. I meant Eamon.


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> Stupid auto correct. I meant Eamon.




I LOL'd at Damon  More like Demon today, he's been so naughty.


----------



## leasul2003

But with that handsome face, I'm sure all is quickly forgiven.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Lookit! MOAR peekchures of Eamonn!
> View attachment 2865992
> 
> View attachment 2865993



no way Eamonn could be naughty....he says William did it (whatever the it was!)


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> no way Eamonn could be naughty....he says William did it (whatever the it was!)




Usually I'd agree but Wills was sitting by my side wearing a (slightly boogery) saintly expression when Demon started - he kicked off a huge cat fight - him, Mr Murphy (of course), Livvie, Beaker, Phil and Willow all disappeared into a blur of claws and fur. Luckily it was over in a moment and everyone has made up and is snoodling again but while it lasted it was horrendous.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Usually I'd agree but Wills was sitting by my side wearing a (slightly boogery) saintly expression when Demon started - he kicked off a huge cat fight - him, Mr Murphy (of course), Livvie, Beaker, Phil and Willow all disappeared into a blur of claws and fur. Luckily it was over in a moment and everyone has made up and is snoodling again but while it lasted it was horrendous.



wow, that's crazy! I wonder how that started? I couldn't imagine...i'd be freaking out...checking everyone over making sure no one was hurt!!!

is everyone okay?


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> wow, that's crazy! I wonder how that started? I couldn't imagine...i'd be freaking out...checking everyone over making sure no one was hurt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> is everyone okay?




Everyone is ok, slightly embarrassed and being oh-so-polite to each other. It's so, so rare that they fight thank goodness - I couldn't cope with that on an ongoing basis. Eamonn said it was definitely William's fault.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Everyone is ok, slightly embarrassed and being oh-so-polite to each other. It's so, so rare that they fight thank goodness - I couldn't cope with that on an ongoing basis. Eamonn said it was definitely William's fault.



way to start a brawl William! it's all your fault  JK I blame it on Mr. Murphy and Eamonn!


----------



## clevercat

Norton's casket is back at the vet. It's never an easy journey to make, going to collect - but this one is going to be full of tears...


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Norton's casket is back at the vet. It's never an easy journey to make, going to collect - but this one is going to be full of tears...




Hugs..


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Norton's casket is back at the vet. It's never an easy journey to make, going to collect - but this one is going to be full of tears...


----------



## inspiredgem

clevercat said:


> Norton's casket is back at the vet. It's never an easy journey to make, going to collect - but this one is going to be full of tears...



Hugs to you during this difficult time.


----------



## Candice0985




----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> Hugs..







cats n bags said:


>







inspiredgem said:


> Hugs to you during this difficult time.







Candice0985 said:


>




Thank you all. 
I plan to go over after work on Thursday. I just want him home.
Meanwhile at BBT, we are still waiting for snow. It's bitterly cold and Foster is refusing to share the heated bed with anyone other than Livvie and Gerbil. 
Luckily a lovely friend just sent us a biiigg heat pad. Mr Murphy and Livvie have been hogging it all afternoon.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Thank you all.
> I plan to go over after work on Thursday. I just want him home.
> Meanwhile at BBT, we are still waiting for snow. It's bitterly cold and Foster is refusing to share the heated bed with anyone other than Livvie and Gerbil.
> Luckily a lovely friend just sent us a biiigg heat pad. Mr Murphy and Livvie have been hogging it all afternoon.
> View attachment 2867767
> 
> View attachment 2867768
> 
> View attachment 2867769
> 
> View attachment 2867775
> 
> View attachment 2867776



Mr. Murphy and Livvie look very snuggly and toasty warm on that heating pad!


----------



## boxermom

Yay for the heating pad. Gotta keep the toes warm on these winter days and nights.

Hugs for you, clever, as you get Norton's casket. He'll be alive in your heart forever.


----------



## dusty paws

thinking of you clever.


----------



## poopsie

What a lovely snoodley day


----------



## hermes_lemming

Awww.  I'm so sorry clever.


----------



## cats n bags

_Did someone say Murphy has a chill on him?  

I know someone that would be happy to snoodle all over him and share the warmz.  

Luv, Stinky _




clevercat said:


> Thank you all.
> I plan to go over after work on Thursday. I just want him home.
> Meanwhile at BBT, we are still waiting for snow. It's bitterly cold and Foster is refusing to share the heated bed with anyone other than Livvie and Gerbil.
> Luckily a lovely friend just sent us a biiigg heat pad. Mr Murphy and Livvie have been hogging it all afternoon.
> View attachment 2867767
> 
> View attachment 2867768
> 
> View attachment 2867769
> 
> View attachment 2867775
> 
> View attachment 2867776


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Did someone say Murphy has a chill on him?
> 
> 
> 
> I know someone that would be happy to snoodle all over him and share the warmz.
> 
> 
> 
> Luv, Stinky _






I wonder who that might be, Miss Stinker?


----------



## poopsie

da Murph!


----------



## leasul2003

clevercat said:


> Usually I'd agree but Wills was sitting by my side wearing a (slightly boogery) saintly expression when Demon started - he kicked off a huge cat fight - him, Mr Murphy (of course), Livvie, Beaker, Phil and Willow all disappeared into a blur of claws and fur. Luckily it was over in a moment and everyone has made up and is snoodling again but while it lasted it was horrendous.



 Yikes!! I bet that was loud with lots of fur flying. Glad to hear they're all ok though.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Looks liLikeke ms livvie is trying to hog the whole heat pad and mr murthy is pleading with her. Lol


----------



## clevercat

Remember the Tommy-Twin from a few pages back? He has found a Furever Home...not, though, at BBT.
I can't help but feel the Birman Boy I am set on adopting this year is going to be such a handful that I am being kept from adopting anyone else...


----------



## clevercat

It's snoodle-cold weather! All three cats are smooshed up onto the magical heat pad.


----------



## boxermom

We need moar heating pad, Mum!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Remember the Tommy-Twin from a few pages back? He has found a Furever Home...not, though, at BBT.
> I can't help but feel the Birman Boy I am set on adopting this year is going to be such a handful that I am being kept from adopting anyone else...




Aww, yay for Tommy's twin on finding his Furever Home!!


----------



## dusty paws

snoodle pile!


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> Aww, yay for Tommy's twin on finding his Furever Home!!




And Ruben has found a home too! He is now living in a house a few streets away from me. His new person is not going to do anything about his peanuts (because he would have to be returned to his irresponsible owners) - Ruben is apparently more than happy to live the indoor life as an only child, being waited on hand and paw...
I am so happy and relieved for him.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> And Ruben has found a home too! He is now living in a house a few streets away from me. His new person is not going to do anything about his peanuts (because he would have to be returned to his irresponsible owners) - Ruben is apparently more than happy to live the indoor life as an only child, being waited on hand and paw...
> I am so happy and relieved for him.





Oh that is wonderful news! So happy that Ruben has a loving home


----------



## buzzytoes

Good for Ruben! I hope his peenuts do not make him pee in their house.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> And Ruben has found a home too! He is now living in a house a few streets away from me. His new person is not going to do anything about his peanuts (because he would have to be returned to his irresponsible owners) - Ruben is apparently more than happy to live the indoor life as an only child, being waited on hand and paw...
> I am so happy and relieved for him.



yay!!! this is the best news!


----------



## boxermom

It's nice to get good news on the felines there.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> And Ruben has found a home too! He is now living in a house a few streets away from me. His new person is not going to do anything about his peanuts (because he would have to be returned to his irresponsible owners) - Ruben is apparently more than happy to live the indoor life as an only child, being waited on hand and paw...
> I am so happy and relieved for him.




Way to go Ruben!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Why can't they take his peanuts off?


----------



## poopsie

He is microchipped IIRC and the vet would be obligated to contact the neglectful 'owner'


----------



## dusty paws

yay ruben!


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Why can't they take his peanuts off?


 


poopsie said:


> He is microchipped IIRC and the vet would be obligated to contact the neglectful 'owner'


 
Exactly! I wish I hadn't been a responsible person when I found him...he could still be here. Still, his new person adores him and Ruben shows no sign of wanting to do anything other than eat, snuggle and sleep. Just praying it'll be a good long time before he needs to go the vet again...
Meanwhile, I am now thinking about adopting OE. I'll give myself until the end of the month and see how I feel. BBT is once again a calm place (well, as calm as it ever is with these maniacs on the loose) and I don't want to upset the balance. Maybe I should wait until Mr Bean is born before thinking of another addition. I don't know...

ETA - OK it's definitely a sign that Mr Bean will be the naughtiest kitten ever and I am not meant to adopt anyone else until he comes along...just found out that OE has gone to a Furever home with another deaf cat.


----------



## clevercat

Phil and Gerbil make the most of a sunbeam AND the heated bed. Kitteh bliss


----------



## Cindi

Such sweet babies


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Exactly! I wish I hadn't been a responsible person when I found him...he could still be here. Still, his new person adores him and Ruben shows no sign of wanting to do anything other than eat, snuggle and sleep. Just praying it'll be a good long time before he needs to go the vet again...
> Meanwhile, I am now thinking about adopting OE. I'll give myself until the end of the month and see how I feel. BBT is once again a calm place (well, as calm as it ever is with these maniacs on the loose) and I don't want to upset the balance. Maybe I should wait until Mr Bean is born before thinking of another addition. I don't know...
> 
> ETA - OK it's definitely a sign that Mr Bean will be the naughtiest kitten ever and I am not meant to adopt anyone else until he comes along...*just found out that OE has gone to a Furever home with another deaf cat*.



This makes me giggle picturing two deaf kitties just walking around howling because neither of them have any idea how loud they are actually being.


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> This makes me giggle picturing two deaf kitties just walking around howling because neither of them have any idea how loud they are actually being.




Lol this just made me lol!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> This makes me giggle picturing two deaf kitties just walking around howling because neither of them have any idea how loud they are actually being.




Lol that made me think of Figaro (RIP), yelling the place down but thinking he was whispering...I miss that boy, such a character.


----------



## clevercat

This actually made me lol.
Veggie curry has been simmering away in the slow cooker today. I popped the pot in to soak, went off to do some chores and came back to this...


----------



## buzzytoes

It's so toasty warm mama!


----------



## jenny70

OMG, that is priceless!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> This actually made me lol.
> Veggie curry has been simmering away in the slow cooker today. I popped the pot in to soak, went off to do some chores and came back to this...
> View attachment 2872482
> 
> View attachment 2872483
> 
> View attachment 2872485



_Hay!!!  Liver Pie!!!!  

We gots sumpin fer you to make you all purty an oringy next time you be sittin' in that pot.  

Luv, Stinky _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Hay!!!  Liver Pie!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> We gots sumpin fer you to make you all purty an oringy next time you be sittin' in that pot.
> 
> 
> 
> Luv, Stinky _




HAY!! Whatcha talkin's 'bout, Miss Stinky? Yer better nots be thinkin' ah will sit in teh chili an' teh Williams an' suchlike...mah rebenge would be terribles to behold.
Love
Oh Livers Pie (mmmmm pie)


----------



## inspiredgem

clevercat said:


> This actually made me lol.
> Veggie curry has been simmering away in the slow cooker today. I popped the pot in to soak, went off to do some chores and came back to this...
> View attachment 2872482
> 
> View attachment 2872483
> 
> View attachment 2872485



Aww, thanks for posting this.  I've been missing my girl a lot lately and this just made my day.


----------



## clevercat

inspiredgem said:


> Aww, thanks for posting this.  I've been missing my girl a lot lately and this just made my day.




Big, big {{{hugs}}}. I know just how you feel.
Livvie sends you a small Birman head boop.


----------



## vinbenphon1

What's that saying? "If it fits, I sits"....ahahahahah


----------



## clevercat

William is having a busy day. This morning I made vegetable pasties and left them cooling on the rack. Came back to find Wills had dragged them all to one corner of the rack and was clearly debating something..."These are noes going to win any beauty contests, are they Gramma? Ai thinks they would benefit from mai own Williams seasoning" I scooped him up just as he was preparing to sneeze all over them.
Then I had to rescue him from very nearly the top of the back door. Wills had his claws stuck into the wood panelling and was yelling his head off. The reason? He was apparently trying to see this lot off the premises and his yelling was not panicking at being stuck, it was apparently teh Battle Cry ob a Fierce Warrior.


----------



## boxermom

Wills is just protecting you!  Cat in the pot has me laughing uncontrollably


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Wills is just protecting you!  Cat in the pot has me laughing uncontrollably




Ha! He just jumped into my lap and I was engulfed in the most poisonous gasses imaginable. "Oops 'scuse me, Gramma! heheheheh".


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> William is having a busy day. This morning I made vegetable pasties and left them cooling on the rack. Came back to find Wills had dragged them all to one corner of the rack and was clearly debating something..."These are noes going to win any beauty contests, are they Gramma? Ai thinks they would benefit from mai own Williams seasoning" I scooped him up just as he was preparing to sneeze all over them.
> Then I had to rescue him from very nearly the top of the back door. Wills had his claws stuck into the wood panelling and was yelling his head off. The reason? He was apparently trying to see this lot off the premises and his yelling was not panicking at being stuck, it was apparently teh Battle Cry ob a Fierce Warrior.
> View attachment 2873405






Critters! I just LOVE critters!


----------



## vinbenphon1

I wonder which one he was thinking of battering first? :boxing: squirrel or da pigeon


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> I wonder which one he was thinking of battering first? :boxing: squirrel or da pigeon




Knowing Wills, he'd have been distracted by something on the way over to them. He does this regularly when we are all playing Fetch teh Ball. William is up at the front every time, watching my hand, eye closely on the ball...then as I throw it, he sees something else out the corner of his eye and always, always ends up at the back of the scrum.
He is the Walter Mitty of the feline world.
Meanwhile, a snail story and one I am not particularly proud of. Taking some papers and tins out to the recycling bins, I saw a snail sitting on top, perilously close to the opening. Chatting to him as I decanted the rubbish, I picked him up and set him down in the hedge. "There you go, matey, you would've  been lunch for the birds if  you'd stayed on the bin". Then I stepped back...and promptly stepped on a snail behind me. Yet another *sigh*


----------



## leasul2003

I'm sorry but I couldn't help but laugh at the vision of that story playing out. It's just so ironic. Poor little snail. Rip.


----------



## clevercat

Welcome to Wednesday at Butterbean Towers.
Why, no. Person, you can noes share mai chair. Is MINE. Frankly ai am surprised you asked!


Noes room here either, Gramma!


That's mai son up there!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Welcome to Wednesday at Butterbean Towers.
> Why, no. Person, you can noes share mai chair. Is MINE. Frankly ai am surprised you asked!
> View attachment 2876530
> 
> Noes room here either, Gramma!
> View attachment 2876531
> 
> That's mai son up there!
> View attachment 2876532




I just love this thread!!


----------



## boxermom

Always a smile when the BBT members show up here.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Lol finally figured out what bbt means.


----------



## clevercat

hermes_lemming said:


> Lol finally figured out what bbt means.


 
LOL - Congrats. You are now officially One of Us!! 
_*departs thread, chanting oneofus, oneofus...*_


----------



## hermes_lemming

clevercat said:


> LOL - Congrats. You are now officially One of Us!!
> _*departs thread, chanting oneofus, oneofus...*_



Lol hurrah!! This made me crack  a huge smile.


----------



## boxermom

thinking of the photos, do the cats ever spread out to the point where you actually have no place to sit??? We've had dogs who take over a chair or half a sofa and boom! it's theirs!


----------



## poopsie

Right now I am clinging precariously to the edge of the computer chair. It is all I am allowed when KiKi gets in the office


----------



## clevercat

^^^^ and I am on the very edge of a floor cushion. Phil, Gerbs, Murphy, Livvie and Wills are on teh sofa, Georgie is sprawled across the armchair and Clawed has the bulk of the floor cushion...


----------



## buzzytoes

Georgie Porgie Grumpus Face!!!! He makes my day.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Georgie Porgie Grumpus Face!!!! He makes my day.




The other night. I had the strangest dream about Georgie P. There were THREE of him. Three times the grumpiness. Just imagine...


----------



## dusty paws

Georgie I've missed your face!


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> The other night. I had the strangest dream about Georgie P. There were THREE of him. Three times the grumpiness. Just imagine...



That would be the most awesome thing EVER.


----------



## boxermom

George does have an expressive face--it's fun to see how clever reads his mind.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh Georgie, love that british face :kiss::kiss::kiss: But that belly needs a raspberry mama clever


----------



## Candice0985

boxermom said:


> thinking of the photos, do the cats ever spread out to the point where you actually have no place to sit??? We've had dogs who take over a chair or half a sofa and boom! it's theirs!




Tuck will take over my bed. I gave a queen and I'll wake up in the middle of the night squeezed onto a slice of the bed and he's spread out horizontally with his back feet against my ribs lol.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Welcome to Wednesday at Butterbean Towers.
> Why, no. Person, you can noes share mai chair. Is MINE. Frankly ai am surprised you asked!
> View attachment 2876530
> 
> Noes room here either, Gramma!
> View attachment 2876531
> 
> That's mai son up there!
> View attachment 2876532




Angel is so beautiful! Love this little girl!!!!


----------



## inspiredgem

clevercat said:


> Welcome to Wednesday at Butterbean Towers.
> Why, no. Person, you can noes share mai chair. Is MINE. Frankly ai am surprised you asked!
> View attachment 2876530
> 
> Noes room here either, Gramma!
> View attachment 2876531
> 
> That's mai son up there!
> View attachment 2876532



Love these photos!  And the captions made me LOL!


----------



## boxermom

Candice0985 said:


> Tuck will take over my bed. I gave a queen and I'll wake up in the middle of the night squeezed onto a slice of the bed and he's spread out horizontally with his back feet against my ribs lol.



You wouldn't think a cat could stretch that much, but I LOL at your *slice of the bed*--I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## poopsie

A straight slice of bed would be heaven! With multiple cats I am expected to contort myself into unrecognizable shapes to fit into my little corner of our king sized bed


----------



## chessmont

dog and DH on one side and another dog on my other side, not only contortions but getting up in the middle of the night is a challenge!


----------



## boxermom

poopsie said:


> A straight slice of bed would be heaven! With multiple cats I am expected to contort myself into unrecognizable shapes to fit into my little corner of our king sized bed





chessmont said:


> dog and DH on one side and another dog on my other side, not only contortions but getting up in the middle of the night is a challenge!



You're all making me laugh!

Getting up at night from the middle of the bed would be a huge challenge for me. I'm sure there would be damage to dh and the dog. Famous last words: *our dogs will never sleep on the bed with us*


----------



## chessmont

boxermom said:


> You're all making me laugh!
> 
> Getting up at night from the middle of the bed would be a huge challenge for me. I'm sure there would be damage to dh and the dog. Famous last words: *our dogs will never sleep on the bed with us*



LOL.

Sometimes my DH goes upstairs and sleeps in his office.  I tell him I'll kick the one dog out who gets up a lot but he is 15 and one of DH's favorites so DH leaves instead, so he can get a decent night's sleep without the dog stepping on his head while getting up!    Yeah, we're nuts.


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Angel is so beautiful! Love this little girl!!!!




Thank you, Miss Aunty Candice.
You may put teh kisses here


Meanwhile, I have been away for work the past couple of days.
The view from the hotel room, bbrrr frosty-cold.


Everyone is Most Relieved I am home, mainly because LCS is not the soft touch that I am, and she feeds them mainly kibble.
I do have one question for the residents of BBT, but doubt very much I'll ever find out who was responsible...the office manager set me up with a PC to work from when I'm up in the office, to save me dragging my laptop with me. I left my laptop on the table as always...and came home to find a small but perfectly formed steamer had been left on top of it. Hmmmm....


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I do have one question for the residents of BBT, but doubt very much I'll ever find out who was responsible...the office manager set me up with a PC to work from when I'm up in the office, to save me dragging my laptop with me. I left my laptop on the table as always...and came home to find a small but perfectly formed steamer had been left on top of it. Hmmmm....



Lucky cats...sometimes I feel that way about my job, but I could never get away with a stunt like that...


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Lucky cats...sometimes I feel that way about my job, but I could never get away with a stunt like that...




Ha! These maniacs get away with everything.
Meanwhile the 'nip fishie has been gutted again. *sigh*


It wasn't us, honest!


----------



## vinbenphon1

cats n bags said:


> Lucky cats...sometimes I feel that way about my job, but I could never get away with a stunt like that...



ahahahaha thats too funny


----------



## clevercat

Sunday Snoodle Squuueeeees!




A thoughtful Angel...



Meanwhile, Grumpy Cat's closest relative has been up to no good. Georgie Porgie tried to blow us all sky high this morning by jumping up on the oven and turning the gas on. Thank goodness I was pottering around the kitchen and noticed the smell...
So I need a child proof guard for the dials. Anyone have a suggestion as to what I should be looking for? Googling isn't getting me anywhere.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Sunday Snoodle Squuueeeees!
> View attachment 2880862
> 
> View attachment 2880863
> 
> A thoughtful Angel...
> View attachment 2880864
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Grumpy Cat's closest relative has been up to no good. Georgie Porgie tried to blow us all sky high this morning by jumping up on the oven and turning the gas on. Thank goodness I was pottering around the kitchen and noticed the smell...
> So I need a child proof guard for the dials. Anyone have a suggestion as to what I should be looking for? Googling isn't getting me anywhere.



Try this and see if you can get them in the UK:

http://www.amazon.com/Safety-1st-Clear-Stove-Covers/dp/B00068O22S

If the knobs can be pulled off the pegs, you can do that as well, but you will need a safe place to store them.  I wouldn't recommend that for long term, but will be a short time solution.


----------



## hermes_lemming

clevercat said:


> Sunday Snoodle Squuueeeees!
> View attachment 2880862
> 
> View attachment 2880863
> 
> A thoughtful Angel...
> View attachment 2880864
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, Grumpy Cat's closest relative has been up to no good. Georgie Porgie tried to blow us all sky high this morning by jumping up on the oven and turning the gas on. Thank goodness I was pottering around the kitchen and noticed the smell...
> So I need a child proof guard for the dials. Anyone have a suggestion as to what I should be looking for? Googling isn't getting me anywhere.



I know I shouldn't laugh but that made me giggle. Omg. So glad everyone is ok. Lol bad Georgie porgie


----------



## boxermom

the photo of the cats and the gutted toy is so funny. They look at you like *moi? I did nothing!*

Georgie is too smart for his own good. We had a dog who could do things with her paws that were unbelievable. It was like she had opposable thumbs.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Try this and see if you can get them in the UK:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Safety-1st-Clear-Stove-Covers/dp/B00068O22S
> 
> 
> 
> If the knobs can be pulled off the pegs, you can do that as well, but you will need a safe place to store them.  I wouldn't recommend that for long term, but will be a short time solution.




Thank you, thank you! I just ordered something similar from amazon uk. Fingers crossed they'll fit and Georgie  will give up on his nefarious plans of doom and destruction. As it is, he's just burped and spat up dinner...on my laptop. Seems like that's a focus for misdeeds this weekend.


----------



## clevercat

Phil checking himself out. Again. This boy is addicted to his reflection.


----------



## hermes_lemming

clevercat said:


> Thank you, thank you! I just ordered something similar from amazon uk. Fingers crossed they'll fit and Georgie  will give up on his nefarious plans of doom and destruction. As it is, he's just burped and spat up dinner...on my laptop. Seems like that's a focus for misdeeds this weekend.



Lmao !


----------



## dusty paws

omg georgie. clever, so glad to hear everything is ok. except for the usual mayhem

love the sunday snoodle piles! another reason as to why i clearly need one more cat.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> omg georgie. clever, so glad to hear everything is ok. except for the usual mayhem
> 
> love the sunday snoodle piles! another reason as to why i clearly need one more cat.




Yes. Yes, you do. And the way things are going today, it's likely to be Georgie, (flying business class, of course) making his way across the Pond 
In other news, just before I went to Scotland last week, I made the sad trek to the vet to collect Norton's casket. I am really struggling with this loss - yesterday when I arrived home the first thing I did was look for him in his usual spots...then remembered that I will never see him there again...
Ugh. Times like this I always think of something my Aunty told me a few years before she passed - that the only disservice animals do us is not living as long as we do. I miss him so much.
To cheer me up, Clawed was an absolute monster when I tried to get him in the carrier for his booster shot last week. Jasmine strolled in right away, a perfect little angel. Clawed bit, scratched, turned himself inside out...I had to admit defeat and leave him behind, all smug and flipping me and the cab driver the middle claw as we drove off.
Luckily I have the best vet in the world. LV said she'll come over for coffee and a gossip one evening, and will give the little miscreant his shot then. She'll also give Gerbs a steroid shot (grieving the loss of Norton, poor Gerbil's dermatitis has flared up again), clip Livvie's claws and give William his AB shot. That's the plan although knowing this lot, they'll activate their cloaking devices the minute she steps through the door...


----------



## chessmont

Cloaking devices


----------



## dusty paws

i will gladly purchase mr. groucho a ticket to come stay at casa dusty!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Phil checking himself out. Again. This boy is addicted to his reflection.
> View attachment 2880976




Oh Phil! :kiss:


----------



## clevercat

Gah, Monday.
Gimme teh cup ob coffee an' then waeks me up on Friday afternoon, 'k?


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh Georgie, you sweet little puss&#8230;( lub dat face). Me just wanna to take you home, but don't tell your mumma


----------



## boxermom

George, that's exactly how I feel on Monday morning!


----------



## clevercat

Oh dear...RIP 'Nip fishie. I think you are beyond repair.
Mr Murphy was responsible for the final attack and he's not one bit sorry.


----------



## dusty paws

georgie i hear you.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Oh dear...RIP 'Nip fishie. I think you are beyond repair.
> Mr Murphy was responsible for the final attack and he's not one bit sorry.
> View attachment 2881922



I would just sew it up and let them have a floppy fish.  Why are you blaming Murphy?  He never does acts of badness.


----------



## Candice0985

boxermom said:


> You wouldn't think a cat could stretch that much, but I LOL at your *slice of the bed*--I know exactly what you mean!




Yesterday morning guess which slice of bed is mine. Hint the left hand side. Thanks Tuck.


----------



## boxermom

Candice0985 said:


> Yesterday morning guess which slice of bed is mine. Hint the left hand side. Thanks Tuck.
> View attachment 2882219



Tuck looks right at home on the pillow under the covers. If I had that space I'd have to be on my side clinging to the edge.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Tuck looks right at home on the pillow under the covers. If I had that space I'd have to be on my side clinging to the edge.




Lol I feel your pain. I woke up in the early hours to find Foster, Gerbil, Angel and Clawed had each contorted themselves into star shapes (in order to grab the most space) while I was a human pretzel, clinging to the very edge of the bed. They get so annoyed if I disturb them it's easier for me to stay where I am and just ease the kinks out when I get up.
Meanwhile Phil and Gerbs have taken up a good part of the bed here...


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I would just sew it up and let them have a floppy fish.  Why are you blaming Murphy?  He never does acts of badness.




Hmm. Mr Murphy's middle name is 'Act of Badness'. He is a VERY naughty boy.
Meanwhile, BBT is covered with a blanket of snow today...the first of this winter and the first the kittens have ever seen. Funny, I had expected them to gather on the windowsill radiator bed to watch, instead they are all complaining that "it's too cold, turn the heating up Gramma our toe-beans is freezin' an' we're goin' back to bed naow!"


----------



## Candice0985

boxermom said:


> Tuck looks right at home on the pillow under the covers. If I had that space I'd have to be on my side clinging to the edge.



LOL well I had enough space but...just enough space. and all that extra space on the other side normally he'll lay horizontally along my pillows for maximum space takingupage lol


clevercat said:


> Lol I feel your pain. I woke up in the early hours to find Foster, Gerbil, Angel and Clawed had each contorted themselves into star shapes (in order to grab the most space) while I was a human pretzel, clinging to the very edge of the bed. They get so annoyed if I disturb them it's easier for me to stay where I am and just ease the kinks out when I get up.
> Meanwhile Phil and Gerbs have taken up a good part of the bed here...
> View attachment 2882791


lol i'm gld you can relate x more cats. I have 2 and find Lady and Tuck manage to find a way to take up my entire bed!!!



clevercat said:


> Hmm. Mr Murphy's middle name is 'Act of Badness'. He is a VERY naughty boy.
> Meanwhile, BBT is covered with a blanket of snow today...the first of this winter and the first the kittens have ever seen. Funny, I had expected them to gather on the windowsill radiator bed to watch, instead they are all complaining that "it's too cold, turn the heating up Gramma our toe-beans is freezin' an' we're goin' back to bed naow!"



why is Mr Murphs now known as "act of badness" did he start another brawl?
lol spoiled kitties!


----------



## cr1stalangel

I don't know what it is with Georgie Porgie but I feel like my body turning into jelly whenever I look at his pictures.


----------



## dusty paws

Candice0985 said:


> Yesterday morning guess which slice of bed is mine. Hint the left hand side. Thanks Tuck.
> View attachment 2882219



HAH!  I love it!


----------



## clevercat

A year ago this evening, Bear went to the Bridge. Can't believe he's been gone twelve months.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> A year ago this evening, Bear went to the Bridge. Can't believe he's been gone twelve months.



 Bear had an amazing life full of love and contentment with you and his family at BBT


----------



## boxermom

I can't believe it either--a year since Bear left. My goodness, time passes so quickly.


----------



## poopsie

awwwwwww.....Bear


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Bear had an amazing life full of love and contentment with you and his family at BBT







boxermom said:


> I can't believe it either--a year since Bear left. My goodness, time passes so quickly.







poopsie said:


> awwwwwww.....Bear




You know, I love them all but some of them are just beyond special and Bear was a true one-of-a-kind.
I think I am finally ready to add another Special Needs kitteh to the family...maybe Bear will send someone along.


----------



## gazoo

A year already since sweet Bear passed?  It feels like it was yesterday.  :cry:


----------



## dusty paws

oh clever. hugs for bear.


----------



## clevercat

cr1stalangel said:


> I don't know what it is with Georgie Porgie but I feel like my body turning into jelly whenever I look at his pictures.




What, this face?


In a very Grumpy Cats mood


----------



## cr1stalangel

clevercat said:


> What, this face?
> View attachment 2885055
> 
> In a very Grumpy Cats mood



AAACCCCCCCKKKKKKKK!!!!! 
(Imagine screaming, fainting young girls at Beatles concert in those days....)
I just want to cup that face in my hands and kiss that grumpy cute face till I turn blue!! 
And I guess until my arms full of scratches and bites.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> What, this face?
> View attachment 2885055
> 
> In a very Grumpy Cats mood



Squeeeee. careful I might just fly over and smuggle you home with me Georgie


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Squeeeee. careful I might just fly over and smuggle you home with me Georgie


 
OOOOHH Lookit your new avatar. Le squee.


----------



## clevercat

cr1stalangel said:


> AAACCCCCCCKKKKKKKK!!!!!
> (Imagine screaming, fainting young girls at Beatles concert in those days....)
> I just want to cup that face in my hands and kiss that grumpy cute face till I turn blue!!
> And I guess until my arms full of scratches and bites.


 
LOL Georgie is a lover, not a fighter. You may even be allowed to (whisper it)...scritchy teh belleh!!


----------



## cr1stalangel

clevercat said:


> LOL Georgie is a lover, not a fighter. You may even be allowed to (whisper it)...scritchy teh belleh!!



Le sigh... What a dreamboat.... 
If I ever make my way all the way there, would you mind if I kittynap...errr I mean try to do some scritchy dance with Georgie Porgie? Don't get me wrong, I absolutely adore all your kittehs, hooked on your stories, but this one bad boy in black leather jacket with his surly face but a big softie on the inside just made me like a poodle of liquid!


----------



## clevercat

cr1stalangel said:


> Le sigh... What a dreamboat....
> If I ever make my way all the way there, would you mind if I kittynap...errr I mean try to do some scritchy dance with Georgie Porgie? Don't get me wrong, I absolutely adore all your kittehs, hooked on your stories, but this one bad boy in black leather jacket with his surly face but a big softie on the inside just made me like a poodle of liquid!


 
LOLing at the thought of himself in a black leather jacket...right now, he is snoodled up in the cat tree, snoring and talking in his sleep...


----------



## Candice0985

oh Georgie Porgie! such a cutie!

Lady wants to know if Georgie haz a valentine? if not she would like to be his valentine  
she has to go to the vet today- she's developed some "kitty acne" on her chin that needs to be looked at, so she's not feeling her usual gorgeous self at the moment


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> What, this face?
> View attachment 2885055
> 
> In a very Grumpy Cats mood



even at your grumpiest you are most handsome georgie!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> oh Georgie Porgie! such a cutie!
> 
> Lady wants to know if Georgie haz a valentine? if not she would like to be his valentine
> she has to go to the vet today- she's developed some "kitty acne" on her chin that needs to be looked at, so she's not feeling her usual gorgeous self at the moment




Aww poor Lady. Georgie is not too sure about the soppy Balentimes stuff, but he sends Lady a small head boop to speed her recovery


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Aww poor Lady. Georgie is not too sure about the soppy Balentimes stuff, but he sends Lady a small head boop to speed her recovery



Lady says okay phanks Georgie, I don't like the soppy things either but I just want a pretty Valentimes card and a Tiffany diamond tiara. okthanksbye


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Lady says okay phanks Georgie, I don't like the soppy things either but I just want a pretty Valentimes card and a Tiffany diamond tiara. okthanksbye
> 
> View attachment 2885443




Oh look at that pretty face! How did the vet visit go, Candice?


----------



## clevercat

Throwback Friday...
George was less than impressed at being involved in a reveal last year...
Still one of my favourite Georgie Porgie moments.


----------



## cr1stalangel

I have no idea how you can resist pinching that chipmunk cheeks every time you see him Clevercat.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Oh look at that pretty face! How did the vet visit go, Candice?


it went well, Lady has developed an allergy to something in her food so she's going on a hypoallergenic soy based food to help eliminate what's causing the acne, and dry skin. she was such a good girl at the vet, let the Dr. look at her tummy, weigh her, cleaned her ears and a full check up. the vet said she is beautiful  butttttt....she has to lose some weight lol. so this diet with strict measurements will help her lose a few pounds too.



clevercat said:


> Throwback Friday...
> George was less than impressed at being involved in a reveal last year...
> Still one of my favourite Georgie Porgie moments.
> View attachment 2886299



I love this picture, Georgie hates Chanel lol


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> it went well, Lady has developed an allergy to something in her food so she's going on a hypoallergenic soy based food to help eliminate what's causing the acne, and dry skin. she was such a good girl at the vet, let the Dr. look at her tummy, weigh her, cleaned her ears and a full check up. the vet said she is beautiful  butttttt....she has to lose some weight lol. so this diet with strict measurements will help her lose a few pounds too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this picture, Georgie hates Chanel lol




Georgie said to tell Lady the vet sounds as though he is rubbish and doesn't know what he's talking about. Apparently a little bitta chunk is A Good Thing. And, well, George would know lol. 
Meanwhile, soooo cold here today


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Georgie said to tell Lady the vet sounds as though he is rubbish and doesn't know what he's talking about. Apparently a little bitta chunk is A Good Thing. And, well, George would know lol.
> Meanwhile, soooo cold here today
> View attachment 2886453



snoodle pile!
I know I agree  but she has gained weight this past year or so, it's noticeable!!! she should be around 11lbs and right now she's almost 17!!! she LOVES to eat. I've always just left dry food for them to munch on and wet food in the morning before i go to work. now the vet wants to me to stop free feeding them and give them set meals- wet food in the morning - let them eat it and take it away. then come home from work set down the dry food- eat it then take it away....it's going to be hard as Tuck doesn't need to lose weight, Lady does. Lady needs allergy specific food now, but Tuck is allowed to have the same food he's been eating. sigh.

who wants to bet $10 that lady will look over at her brothers food and be like "move over brover I wants your foods" and try to steal his instead!?


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> snoodle pile!
> 
> I know I agree  but she has gained weight this past year or so, it's noticeable!!! she should be around 11lbs and right now she's almost 17!!! she LOVES to eat. I've always just left dry food for them to munch on and wet food in the morning before i go to work. now the vet wants to me to stop free feeding them and give them set meals- wet food in the morning - let them eat it and take it away. then come home from work set down the dry food- eat it then take it away....it's going to be hard as Tuck doesn't need to lose weight, Lady does. Lady needs allergy specific food now, but Tuck is allowed to have the same food he's been eating. sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> who wants to bet $10 that lady will look over at her brothers food and be like "move over brover I wants your foods" and try to steal his instead!?




Lol oh Lady, I always thought you were a petite and delicate kitteh! Wow, 17lb. Good luck with getting her to stick with the diet...I think Tuck had better learn to eat very, very quickly!


----------



## dusty paws

ahhh the snoodle pile! love it!

wind and rain here today.. so jealous of rosie who gets to stay home and watch the rain fall.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Lol oh Lady, I always thought you were a petite and delicate kitteh! Wow, 17lb. Good luck with getting her to stick with the diet...I think Tuck had better learn to eat very, very quickly!



 she looks petite, well she is petite in stature but less delicate than she used to be obviously! Tuck is a really tall and broad chested cat- he weights 15.5 lbs but is within his healthy weight limits for his size- so I think in pictures he makes Lady look less chubby than she is lol. but ya diet time! lol no more treaties!


----------



## clevercat

Gerbs is making the snoodle rounds.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Gerbs is making the snoodle rounds.
> View attachment 2886636



:kiss:Gerbs is such a snoodle munkey!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> :kiss:Gerbs is such a snoodle munkey!




He is indeed!


----------



## poopsie

snoodle s!ut 



I can't believe there is a Kardashian thread and the word s!ut is verboten............smdh


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> What, this face?
> View attachment 2885055
> 
> In a very Grumpy Cats mood







clevercat said:


> Throwback Friday...
> George was less than impressed at being involved in a reveal last year...
> Still one of my favourite Georgie Porgie moments.
> View attachment 2886299



Say it ain't so Georgie!  Chanel + BBT =


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Throwback Friday...
> George was less than impressed at being involved in a reveal last year...
> Still one of my favourite Georgie Porgie moments.
> View attachment 2886299



This is too funny.  



clevercat said:


> Meanwhile, soooo cold here today
> View attachment 2886453



Ooohhhh so many snoodles going on at BBT.. Down here snoodles with me are still on even though its 36 degree heat


----------



## clevercat

Oh rly? Teh blankie is yours, you say? Is mine naow. Talk to teh paw and go get your own!


----------



## clevercat

My eyes iz now closed. When I opens them again, you better be gone to get.your.own.blankie.


----------



## clevercat

And finally, a snoodle too far. Not even Gerbil can manage this one, George is not the snoodling type, as you can see from his face


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> My eyes iz now closed. When I opens them again, you better be gone to get.your.own.blankie.
> View attachment 2887518




His little nose is even wrinkled up!  He means business!  So cute!


----------



## Jasmyn

George is too funny and way too cute!!  Just look at those cheeks....


----------



## clevercat

Squuuuueeeee!


----------



## dusty paws

HAHAHAHAH that last photo of georgie and gerbs - georgie's face is priceless!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> And finally, a snoodle too far. Not even Gerbil can manage this one, George is not the snoodling type, as you can see from his face
> View attachment 2887529




Lol Georgie's expression is priceless!!!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Squuuuueeeee!
> View attachment 2887710




I feel tuxedo cats know they're best features are their white tummies. Lady lays like that all the time too, showing off her cute white bits!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> I feel tuxedo cats know they're best features are their white tummies. Lady lays like that all the time too, showing off her cute white bits!




Lol, plus it's William and he's none too happy at Georgie getting so much attention.
How's Day 1 of Lady's diet going?


----------



## boxermom

Georgie's *thoughts* are way too funny. He has the most expressive face. I guess he likes his space.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Lol, plus it's William and he's none too happy at Georgie getting so much attention.
> How's Day 1 of Lady's diet going?




She's not happy! The vet called today with her proper measurements. She's allowed 1/3rd a can of wetfood in the morning and 1/3rd a cup of dry food in the evening. That's it!!! I'm trying to make up for it with attentions and snuggles...


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> She's not happy! The vet called today with her proper measurements. She's allowed 1/3rd a can of wetfood in the morning and 1/3rd a cup of dry food in the evening. That's it!!! I'm trying to make up for it with attentions and snuggles...




Oh poor Lady. I hate depriving kittehs of anything (fat chance of that with these maniacs - they just help themselves). I can't help but feel Miss Lady will somehow Make You Pay for this...


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Georgie's *thoughts* are way too funny. He has the most expressive face. I guess he likes his space.




He is such a character, boxermom. Definitely likes his space. Something to do with himself believing he is a superior being, perhaps...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Oh poor Lady. I hate depriving kittehs of anything (fat chance of that with these maniacs - they just help themselves). I can't help but feel Miss Lady will somehow Make You Pay for this...




I know... She'll probably take it out on the roll of toilet paper and spread it nicely throughout my house! The hardest is goo to be when I eat any meat. She's used to getting a taste of steak, fish etc... But it's for her overall health and longevity so it has to be done!!  She knows I love her &#128522;


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> And finally, a snoodle too far. Not even Gerbil can manage this one, George is not the snoodling type, as you can see from his face
> View attachment 2887529



I think this is the widest I have ever seen those eyes open! He must mean bidness!


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> He is such a character, boxermom. Definitely likes his space. Something to do with himself believing he is a superior being, perhaps...



reminding me of the funny saying that in ancient Egypt cats were worshipped as gods and they've never forgotten.............


----------



## clevercat

A rare in-the-wild shot of Amen T Kittin. Such a cutie


----------



## clevercat

Love Angel's expression lol 'hay! Noes paparazzi peekchures! Mai boifren' is asleep'


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh Angel, too funny


----------



## clevercat

Ugh, I feel sad...I heard the most terrible screaming out in the garden a while ago and raced to the window just in time to see The Maggot (neighbour's cat) slinking off with one of the starlings that had been eating at the feeders. Nature is just so cruel. I often wonder why can't everything be vegan.
In other news, Willow has been very naughty. First, she stole my last three Nespresso capsules and I had to hunt them down before I could function properly. Then she pinched two bottles containing Gerbil's tablets - I know it was her as I saw her carrying a bottle round to the back of the freezer. Finally (and thank goodness I have a spare packet), she ripped open William's sachet of decongestant powder and scattered it all over the kitchen floor. Apparently it is all my fault for not locking things away...


----------



## clevercat

Monday is not the favourite day of the week here at BBT
Wakes me up when iz ober, Mama


Nope! Not leavin's this nest until it's Tuesday, Person.


----------



## boxermom

^I feel the same about Mondays.


----------



## dusty paws

Georgie I think we have matching faces on today


----------



## clevercat

Monday evening snoodles: A VERY rare occurrence, both Clawed and Gerbil in my lap!!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Love Angel's expression lol 'hay! Noes paparazzi peekchures! Mai boifren' is asleep'
> View attachment 2888418
> 
> View attachment 2888419


LOL I love it! her colouring looks gorgeous in this photo!



clevercat said:


> Monday is not the favourite day of the week here at BBT
> Wakes me up when iz ober, Mama
> View attachment 2889978
> 
> Nope! Not leavin's this nest until it's Tuesday, Person.
> View attachment 2889979


Monday is not my favourite either George....Lady and Tuck are not a fan of it either, they like cuddly weekends when I don't have to work. I keep reminding them that mom works to buy them nice things 



clevercat said:


> Monday evening snoodles: A VERY rare occurrence, both Clawed and Gerbil in my lap!!
> View attachment 2890260


awww!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> LOL I love it! her colouring looks gorgeous in this photo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monday is not my favourite either George....Lady and Tuck are not a fan of it either, they like cuddly weekends when I don't have to work. I keep reminding them that mom works to buy them nice things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awww!




Seriously, they loathe Mondays. I think they are in agreement with Lady and Tuck, cuddly weekends are best. The BBT gang were horrendously naughty today. I was working from home and they behaved like maniacs. From Clawed and Willow wall of deathing it around the lounge, to William splattering boogers over my papers and laptop, to Beaker hurling abuse at the squirrels out in the garden to Foster singing loudly and out of tune all the way through my conference call...I am exhausted.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Seriously, they loathe Mondays. I think they are in agreement with Lady and Tuck, cuddly weekends are best. The BBT gang were horrendously naughty today. I was working from home and they behaved like maniacs. From Clawed and Willow wall of deathing it around the lounge, to William splattering boogers over my papers and laptop, to Beaker hurling abuse at the squirrels out in the garden to Foster singing loudly and out of tune all the way through my conference call...I am exhausted.



 i'm sorry but the scene playing out in my mind is hilarious i'm picturing a super serious in depth conversation via conference call and all I see in the background is black meezer pacing in the back MEOW MEOW MRRRROOOWWWW chitter chattering about to anyone that will listen!

i'm sure your colleagues were entertained! did anyone say anything?


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> i'm sorry but the scene playing out in my mind is hilarious i'm picturing a super serious in depth conversation via conference call and all I see in the background is black meezer pacing in the back MEOW MEOW MRRRROOOWWWW chitter chattering about to anyone that will listen!
> 
> i'm sure your colleagues were entertained! did anyone say anything?




"I think you need to feed the sabre tooth tiger" from one of the Directors. Very lucky I work with fellow animal lovers


----------



## dusty paws

bwahahahhaa @ saber toothed tiger.

once we purchase a house we've decided to look for a friend for Rosie. I'm so excited! Hopefully we will find her a good match.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> bwahahahhaa @ saber toothed tiger.
> 
> once we purchase a house we've decided to look for a friend for Rosie. I'm so excited! Hopefully we will find her a good match.




Oh yay dusty! Another member being added to the Paws household 
Woo hoo!


----------



## boxermom

When I'm on the phone, Sabo will decide to bark at a car going by or nothing in particular and I have to explain to the other person on the phone that it's not an emergency.

With several of your gang meowing at the same time, I imagine it would have the same effect.


----------



## leasul2003

Lol. I can totally picture your day. It reminds me of when I called a coworker one day. She lives on a farm and had her window open. She owns a bunch of geese and goats that all decided they didn't like the fact that she was working and made it very clear to me that I was disturbing them by calling. Add to that, 9 dogs she has in the house and I can't imagine how she got any work done.


----------



## chessmont

My husband gets embarrassed  when he occasionally works from home and 9 dogs decide to have a howl-fest when he is on the phone with an account.  If I'm home I can shush them with the squirt bottle but sometimes I'm gone.  He's a good sport and doesn't get mad any more.


----------



## poopsie

Miss KiKi thinks every phone call is for her. She meowmeowmeowmeows non stop during the entire conversation. Keaton is starting to take a cue from her.........that reedy little voice just cuts through everything.


----------



## Candice0985

dusty paws said:


> bwahahahhaa @ saber toothed tiger.
> 
> once we purchase a house we've decided to look for a friend for Rosie. I'm so excited! Hopefully we will find her a good match.



yay!!! Miss Rosie is going to have a friend! I. Can't. Wait


----------



## clevercat

A little something for Stinky's Mum


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> A little something for Stinky's Mum
> View attachment 2891351


----------



## boxermom

He has bat ears!!! So handsome.


----------



## poopsie

love that shot of da Murf


----------



## vinbenphon1

Mr Murphy...


----------



## clevercat

One more!


----------



## Candice0985

lol I love the look on his face, such catittudes!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> lol I love the look on his face, such catittudes!




Oh he is full of cattitude! My neighbour calls him "The Sentry" as he is so often to be found sitting at the top of the cat tree in the hallway (where he can keep an eye on every room in the house). Of course he has also worked out that if he sits there, she sees him each time she comes over...and she always has treats for him.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Oh he is full of cattitude! My neighbour calls him "The Sentry" as he is so often to be found sitting at the top of the cat tree in the hallway (where he can keep an eye on every room in the house). Of course he has also worked out that if he sits there, she sees him each time she comes over...and she always has treats for him.



I always knew Murph Man had to be BOTH smart and good lookin'


----------



## clevercat

What I woke up to this morning...


A gimlet-eyed meezer, mrow-mrow-mrowing at length that, "Dawn hab nearly broken, Person, and yet my kibble bowls is EMPTY!!! Please to remedy this immediately! KTHXBAI"


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> What I woke up to this morning...
> View attachment 2893465
> 
> A gimlet-eyed meezer, mrow-mrow-mrowing at length that, "Dawn hab nearly broken, Person, and yet my kibble bowls is EMPTY!!! Please to remedy this immediately! KTHXBAI"



haha hey Foster! I hope your mum fixed this problem


----------



## leasul2003

clevercat said:


> What I woke up to this morning...
> View attachment 2893465
> 
> A gimlet-eyed meezer, mrow-mrow-mrowing at length that, "Dawn hab nearly broken, Person, and yet my kibble bowls is EMPTY!!! Please to remedy this immediately! KTHXBAI"



I love that face!!


----------



## clevercat

Happy Valentines from Butterbean Towers
Eberybodies wants to be mai Balentimes, don't they Gramma?




Gerbs doesn't really approve


GERBILS! You are spoilin' mah Pawtrait! 


Wondering if the postman will injure himself as he staggers under the weight of all the cards being delivered to George...


----------



## vinbenphon1

I see nipples


----------



## poopsie

The Porgie one is looking mighty handsome!


----------



## clevercat

Gibbens Aunty poopsie teh Balentimes kissies


----------



## boxermom

^that bottom photo is the best!  Happy Valentine's Day to BBT!


----------



## dusty paws

Georgie will you be Rosie's valentine?


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> Happy Valentines from Butterbean Towers
> Eberybodies wants to be mai Balentimes, don't they Gramma?
> View attachment 2895578
> 
> View attachment 2895579
> 
> Gerbs doesn't really approve
> View attachment 2895580
> 
> GERBILS! You are spoilin' mah Pawtrait!
> View attachment 2895581
> 
> Wondering if the postman will injure himself as he staggers under the weight of all the cards being delivered to George...
> View attachment 2895583



Thank you for the smile!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> View attachment 2895816
> 
> View attachment 2895817
> 
> Gibbens Aunty poopsie teh Balentimes kissies






:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:



ps............don't tell Phil


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> ps............don't tell Phil




Srsly Aunty poopsie? Srsly??


----------



## poopsie

Oh noes!!!!  Busted


----------



## clevercat

Sunday snoodles with Gerbil and William.


----------



## clevercat

One more...


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Sunday snoodles with Gerbil and William.
> View attachment 2896800
> 
> View attachment 2896801




Aww, so sweet!


----------



## boxermom

Great way to begin Sunday--pix of snoodles.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Great way to begin Sunday--pix of snoodles.




Ha - not forgetting Mr Murphy, wondering if anyone is brave enough to risk a belleh scritchy!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Ha - not forgetting Mr Murphy, wondering if anyone is brave enough to risk a belleh scritchy!
> View attachment 2896981



_I know SOMEONE dum I mean brave 'nuff to put big ol' razzleberry on that big ol' white tummy.  I wanna watch...


Luv, Stinky _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _I know SOMEONE dum I mean brave 'nuff to put big ol' razzleberry on that big ol' white tummy.  I wanna watch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luv, Stinky _




HAY! Stinker!! Mah mama will have teh ambulance on standby.
Love
Oh Livers Pie


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Ha - not forgetting Mr Murphy, wondering if anyone is brave enough to risk a belleh scritchy!
> View attachment 2896981




With that pose how could you not at least try!  Squee!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh goodness I had no idea the Murph had such a kissable white belleh!


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> Ha - not forgetting Mr Murphy, wondering if anyone is brave enough to risk a belleh scritchy!
> View attachment 2896981



Murphy is keeping an eye on anyone who may dare


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> Ha - not forgetting Mr Murphy, wondering if anyone is brave enough to risk a belleh scritchy!
> View attachment 2896981



Just popping in to see how all the babies are. Mr. Murphy always steals my heart.


----------



## clevercat

Gah, Gramma's special little boy hasn't been at all well. Poor William, the sneezles and snuffles are back and he has been so congested. Breaks my heart to hear his boogery breathing. LV has prescribed a different AB, which will be ready for me to collect on Saturday. Meanwhile he is on decongestant and thankfully I am allowed to give him painkiller once a day. Already I can see that it's making a difference. Here he is playing with his new mousie toy.


----------



## Cindi

Poor little booger head. I hope he is back to making mischief soon.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Gah, Gramma's special little boy hasn't been at all well. Poor William, the sneezles and snuffles are back and he has been so congested. Breaks my heart to hear his boogery breathing. LV has prescribed a different AB, which will be ready for me to collect on Saturday. Meanwhile he is on decongestant and thankfully I am allowed to give him painkiller once a day. Already I can see that it's making a difference. Here he is playing with his new mousie toy.
> View attachment 2900155
> 
> View attachment 2900157
> 
> View attachment 2900160



poor William! hugs for the sicky poo

I hate when they are sick


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Gah, Gramma's special little boy hasn't been at all well. Poor William, the sneezles and snuffles are back and he has been so congested. Breaks my heart to hear his boogery breathing. LV has prescribed a different AB, which will be ready for me to collect on Saturday. Meanwhile he is on decongestant and thankfully I am allowed to give him painkiller once a day. Already I can see that it's making a difference. Here he is playing with his new mousie toy.
> View attachment 2900155
> 
> View attachment 2900157
> 
> View attachment 2900160




It looks like he is fairing better than that poor mousie! 
Hope he's feeling better soon!


----------



## boxermom

get better soon, William!


----------



## chessmont

boxermom said:


> get better soon, william!



+1 !


----------



## vinbenphon1

Get well soon William


----------



## clevercat

The boogery little stinker would like to thank everyone for their good thoughts. Happy to say the painkiller worked a miracle! Such a miracle in fact that this morning he is full of beans and zipping about the house getting on everyone's last nerve. Can't wait to pick the ABs up and have him properly better.


----------



## poopsie

I bet he and Keaton would have a blast. Nothing would remain standing, but that is beside the point


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> I bet he and Keaton would have a blast. Nothing would remain standing, but that is beside the point




Can you imagine? It would be like sharing a home with two Tasmanian Devils 
Wills has been so funny today. His old enemy, running water, has been taunting him and William has been growling at it, batting at it, has narrowly escaped falling into the sink...I've been working from home and have had to keep one eye in him all day.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Can you imagine? It would be like sharing a home with two Tasmanian Devils
> Wills has been so funny today. His old enemy, running water, has been taunting him and William has been growling at it, batting at it, has narrowly escaped falling into the sink...I've been working from home and have had to keep one eye in him all day.





Actually Skeeter is the instigator more often than not. She just loves a running faucet. Well, she just loves running period. She is still so little she just bounces off everything.


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie said:


> Actually Skeeter is the instigator more often than not. She just loves a running faucet. Well, she just loves running period. She is still so little she just bounces off everything.



how are those two doing? I think we are due for some updated Skeeter and Keaton peektures!


----------



## poopsie

Candice0985 said:


> how are those two doing? I think we are due for some updated Skeeter and Keaton peektures!




LOl------they are fine. I have peekchures, but I have to figure out how to post them directly from my phone. Whenever I upload to PB I get pages and pages of multiple photos. It takes hours to delete them. While I really have nothing better to do, it does get tedious


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie said:


> LOl------they are fine. I have peekchures, but I have to figure out how to post them directly from my phone. Whenever I upload to PB I get pages and pages of multiple photos. It takes hours to delete them. While I really have nothing better to do, it does get tedious



haha well when you figure it out i'd love to see those two cuties! do you have the PF app? it helps when downloading pictures make it much easier than using the website on your phone


----------



## poopsie

Candice0985 said:


> haha well when you figure it out i'd love to see those two cuties! do you have the PF app? it helps when downloading pictures make it much easier than using the website on your phone



A week or so ago I somehow got into the mobile version of tPF on my phone. Hated it. I somehow got back to the desk top version. If I could just use the app for uploading that would be great. I don't use mobile versions of anything now that I think about it. I am completely self taught re computers and such. I need to borrow a kid from somebody for a day


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie said:


> A week or so ago I somehow got into the mobile version of tPF on my phone. Hated it. I somehow got back to the desk top version. If I could just use the app for uploading that would be great. I don't use mobile versions of anything now that I think about it. I am completely self taught re computers and such. I need to borrow a kid from somebody for a day



haha the mobile app is great for photos instructions as follows step by step:

1. click on the conversation bubble you want to respond to. it will highlight yellow and a black bar at the bottom will pop up- click quote
2. 
A) now a white page will open up with the quoted message above. at the bottom of your screen there will be grey icons 1st icon is a camera to take a photo- the first time using this you'll have to grant access to the app to allow your camera to open. 2nd icon is to access your photos on your phone, again 1st time using this a prompt will pop up and ask for access to your photos- say yes. 

B) click this 2nd icon and go into your camera roll, photo stream or where ever your photos are- chances are they are just saved under photos, pick your photo and it will attach into the conversation area.

3. top right hand corner will say reply- click this and you're done!

that's it!

hope this helps


----------



## poopsie

Candice0985 said:


> haha the mobile app is great for photos instructions as follows step by step:
> 
> 1. click on the conversation bubble you want to respond to. it will highlight yellow and a black bar at the bottom will pop up- click quote
> 2.
> A) now a white page will open up with the quoted message above. at the bottom of your screen there will be grey icons 1st icon is a camera to take a photo- the first time using this you'll have to grant access to the app to allow your camera to open. 2nd icon is to access your photos on your phone, again 1st time using this a prompt will pop up and ask for access to your photos- say yes.
> 
> B) click this 2nd icon and go into your camera roll, photo stream or where ever your photos are- chances are they are just saved under photos, pick your photo and it will attach into the conversation area.
> 
> 3. top right hand corner will say reply- click this and you're done!
> 
> that's it!
> 
> hope this helps





Thank you! now I have something to do the rest of the afternoon besides yardwork!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Thank you! now I have something to do the rest of the afternoon besides yardwork!




Yay! Skeets n Keats peekchures!
The foxes are back at BBT and it's cub season. As far as I can tell, there is a large family - they play and eat as a group and my neighbours and I have been kept busy managing their mealtimes. Last night I left them a brown bag of food on the doorstep - they're smart enough to carry the Baggie off and eat in safety. They were also smart enough to leave me a thank you note. In the shape of a steamer left next to Doris' water bowl. She is understandably furious this morning.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Yay! Skeets n Keats peekchures!
> The foxes are back at BBT and it's cub season. As far as I can tell, there is a large family - they play and eat as a group and my neighbours and I have been kept busy managing their mealtimes. Last night I left them a brown bag of food on the doorstep - they're smart enough to carry the Baggie off and eat in safety. They were also smart enough to leave me a thank you note. In the shape of a steamer left next to Doris' water bowl. She is understandably furious this morning.




ZOMG baby foxes?!?! How cute are they?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> ZOMG baby foxes?!?! How cute are they?




So. Stinking. Cute. One of them in particular gives the impression he would quite like to step in and join the snoodle pile. The noise they make is another matter - they'd give Foster a run for his money, anyway.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> So. Stinking. Cute. One of them in particular gives the impression he would quite like to step in and join the snoodle pile. The noise they make is another matter - they'd give Foster a run for his money, anyway.




Probably like the raccoons. They made the cutest little trills/chirps. Until the night three or four of the younguns got into a fight in my driveway. It sounded like a pack of wolverines. I had to go out with a broom and break it up before they woke up the entire neighborhood.


----------



## poopsie

Candice0985 said:


> haha the mobile app is great for photos instructions as follows step by step:
> 
> 1. click on the conversation bubble you want to respond to. it will highlight yellow and a black bar at the bottom will pop up- click quote
> 2.
> A) now a white page will open up with the quoted message above. at the bottom of your screen there will be grey icons 1st icon is a camera to take a photo- the first time using this you'll have to grant access to the app to allow your camera to open. 2nd icon is to access your photos on your phone, again 1st time using this a prompt will pop up and ask for access to your photos- say yes.
> 
> B) click this 2nd icon and go into your camera roll, photo stream or where ever your photos are- chances are they are just saved under photos, pick your photo and it will attach into the conversation area.
> 
> 3. top right hand corner will say reply- click this and you're done!
> 
> that's it!
> 
> hope this helps




Well, I installed the app and sad to say it looks nothing like what is described here. No bubble, no yellow and black bar. I couldn't even make a regular response. This is why I usually avoid apps........I can never figure them out/get them to work. Now I can't uninstall it. ullhair:


----------



## boxermom

I wonder what the cats think when they see foxes. I miss them--where we lived in Illinois we had them in the neighborhood. They are the cutest darn animals.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I wonder what the cats think when they see foxes. I miss them--where we lived in Illinois we had them in the neighborhood. They are the cutest darn animals.




This is George's reaction, boxermom


----------



## dusty paws

Eeeeep Georgie! I have the same face on today my friend!


----------



## clevercat

Phil is at it again. I've never known a cat so smitten with his own reflection.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Phil is at it again. I've never known a cat so smitten with his own reflection.
> View attachment 2901943





He knows handsome when he sees it


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh Georgie, just chillin meh to foxes

Phil is too funny. I caught Vincent doing this the other night. I was in the shower and he was checking himself out in the mirror ahahahahah


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> This is George's reaction, boxermom
> View attachment 2901855
> 
> View attachment 2901856



George--I get it. It's all about you. That's pretty much Sabo's reaction to creatures other than dogs.


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie said:


> Well, I installed the app and sad to say it looks nothing like what is described here. No bubble, no yellow and black bar. I couldn't even make a regular response. This is why I usually avoid apps........I can never figure them out/get them to work. Now I can't uninstall it. ullhair:




Lol! What kind of phone do you have! I have an iPhone 5S maybe other types look different?


----------



## poopsie

Candice0985 said:


> Lol! What kind of phone do you have! I have an iPhone 5S maybe other types look different?





I have an old Droid Razr Maxx. I didn't upgrade last year when I was eligible. It works fine. Just isn't as up to date as what most people have.


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie said:


> I have an old Droid Razr Maxx. I didn't upgrade last year when I was eligible. It works fine. Just isn't as up to date as what most people have.




Hmmm okay I have no clue how to operate on that! Sorry! Wish I could help...


----------



## poopsie

Candice0985 said:


> Hmmm okay I have no clue how to operate on that! Sorry! Wish I could help...




I could haul my lazy tush into Costco, or one of my providers stores and have them show me. Thinking about just trying to synch a different PB account. Thank you for the help though!


----------



## clevercat

So it's a cold and rainy afternoon here and I am surrounded by snoodle piles. To my left, Murphy, Livvie and Eamonn in a tangle of legs. To my right, Angel is using Phillip as a chin rest while two of her daughters snuggle up to her. Georgie is in my lap and Foster, Clawed and William are sleeping in the bedroom. The remaining residents have activated their cloaking devices and will no doubt magically reappear at dinner time. It's so peaceful and everyone seems so happy. I mean, I'd know it if they weren't, wouldn't I. It's just that this week, after applying to adopt a special needs or elderly cat from a major animal rescue, I was turned down!! After Norton died, I knew I wanted to give a home to another little guy (or girl) who would otherwise be overlooked in a shelter. The rescue I usually work with doesn't have anyone suitable and I thought it would be nice to go to a bigger charity this time - I could rest easy in the knowledge anyone I took in would've been vet checked and vaccinated. I had a long phone interview with them, talked about my twenty years experience with cats, all the different characters and ailments and issues that have come through the doors of BBT - I even have a reference from LV for goodness sake. And they have the nerve to tell me it would be too stressful for my cats and the new cat to allow them to let me adopt. They haven't even done a home check to see for themselves how happy my kittehs are. Oh I am furious, as you can probably tell. I mentioned it to a friend who is an editor of a national paper and she immediately wanted to run a story on it, but I won't let that happen. Instead, I will pay for and adopt a Birman kitten. And sadly, a cat in a shelter, one in need of a Furever Home, will be passed over time and again.
*steps off soapbox and heads to kitchen for chocolate*


----------



## Cindi

Clever, don't let one person get you down. I had this same issue with the Persian rescue owner that told me I could not adopt Bella and she HAD to go to a home with no other cats. As she and Bellis lay on the chair with the electric blanket warm and happy I send "told you so" her way. It is sad that she might be causing a shelter cat his life by being a know it all.   I do know that when your next rescue is ready for you he/she will make an appearance and all will be well. It's sad that some of the people that run rescue organizations have such big egos they forget that everything they do should be for the cats. I can see not adopting a young healthy kitten to someone with a large number of cats but an old, special needs cat that nobody wants??? Ego plain and simple. They think they know best and they don't.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you, Cindi. I really needed to hear that. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## poopsie

What Cindi said


----------



## boxermom

I sometimes wonder if rescue group decision-makers know as much as they think they do. To deny an animal a good home with someone who won't bail at the first problem and will stick with the animal through the good and bad, makes me so sad.

Those of us who have rescued all manner of animals with various problems (and often they are lifelong issues) know how animals get along and mix together. When one group in Illinois blackballed us, I told the group here in North Carolina; they ok'd us as soon as they brought a dog to our home and saw how we interacted with him.

I'm sad for the cat that will miss out on BBT, but another cat(s) will know the love in your home, clever.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I sometimes wonder if rescue group decision-makers know as much as they think they do. To deny an animal a good home with someone who won't bail at the first problem and will stick with the animal through the good and bad, makes me so sad.
> 
> 
> 
> Those of us who have rescued all manner of animals with various problems (and often they are lifelong issues) know how animals get along and mix together. When one group in Illinois blackballed us, I told the group here in North Carolina; they ok'd us as soon as they brought a dog to our home and saw how we interacted with him.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sad for the cat that will miss out on BBT, but another cat(s) will know the love in your home, clever.




This is a good point about bailing - an acquaintance recently adopted a dog from a shelter. Poor dog has been ill-treated and has had six homes. On paper, this person looks great - multi-million ££ home, dog would not want for anything. I met her on Tuesday and she said she hadn't bonded and 'of course I could never get rid of him...unless he bit me'. I KNEW, just knew she was looking for a reason to send him back and I was right. The dog went back to the shelter two days later having apparently snapped at her. I can't bring myself to speak to her right now. That poor, poor dog. And then there's me. Schlepping up to the vet this morning in the pouring rain, freezing cold and with a stinking cold, to spend almost £90 on William's ABs and decongestant and on Gerbil's steroids and diuretics - both ongoing issues that I spend time and money on every day. Yet I'm the one they rejected. *sigh* I'm sure the sting of rejection will pass and I will wait until the right special needs cat finds me. Meanwhile I am more determined than ever that this will be the year I get a wee Birman kittin...


----------



## vinbenphon1

I feel your frustration Clever. but there is always a reason. Example, when I decided that I was ready to have a cat in my life again, I didn't want a kitten because I wasn't sure if I could cope with one, so I found an older British cat that his owners didn't want anymore called Merlin. He was in Tasmania which is my birth place so no biggie for me as my mother was happy to collect him and take him to airport. I was writing out the money order to send to Merlin's owner and called to double check the address and she told me that she had sold him to someone else. I was so mad and went ballistic. Then she told me I was a nasty person that didn't deserve a cat and she felt sorry for any cat that ended up with me. I was very upset so say the least. 

A few weeks later I commenced my search again (this time including kittens) and I found Vincent  The breeder only had one blue male so I called straight away. They asked if I wanted to meet him (of course) so I set off for the journey. He was 3 days old and I held him in the palm of my hand just in awe of this tiny little being that I loved at first sight. He has been my best friend and comforter for 12 years.

So I truly believe that when one door closes it is because its not the right one for us and that another one is about to open Wait and see!


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> This is a good point about bailing - an acquaintance recently adopted a dog from a shelter. Poor dog has been ill-treated and has had six homes. On paper, this person looks great - multi-million ££ home, dog would not want for anything. I met her on Tuesday and she said she hadn't bonded and 'of course I could never get rid of him...unless he bit me'. I KNEW, just knew she was looking for a reason to send him back and I was right. The dog went back to the shelter two days later having apparently snapped at her. I can't bring myself to speak to her right now. That poor, poor dog. And then there's me. Schlepping up to the vet this morning in the pouring rain, freezing cold and with a stinking cold, to spend almost £90 on William's ABs and decongestant and on Gerbil's steroids and diuretics - both ongoing issues that I spend time and money on every day. Yet I'm the one they rejected. *sigh* I'm sure the sting of rejection will pass and I will wait until the right special needs cat finds me. Meanwhile I am more determined than ever that this will be the year I get a wee Birman kittin...



That's awful. Of course the dog needs time to trust and she just added to the sad history by returning him as if he was an article of clothing.


----------



## BittyMonkey

I had the opposite problem today...met a rescue person who really wanted to give us the dog, but...I just didn't feel it. You know..."it"...when you see them and think "well, THERE you are!"

  had to tell her no. 

Our older dog also didn't seem to like him much but she just kept saying they would warm up. I just didn't want to take that chance.


----------



## Cindi

I can't figure out why these people think they know your pets better than you do. If I say my group will accept another cat or not why can't they just believe I know what I'm talking about???


----------



## BittyMonkey

My Saint is probably one of the most docile dogs I've owned (although sometimes she'll get all Queen at other females). She bared her teeth at this dog, who was barking at her and keeping her from running around. She likes to do chase play. This dog was just kind of acting dominant. 

If she could talk it would have been something like "WTF ever, @ss.

Just didn't want to do that to her.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> I feel your frustration Clever. but there is always a reason. Example, when I decided that I was ready to have a cat in my life again, I didn't want a kitten because I wasn't sure if I could cope with one, so I found an older British cat that his owners didn't want anymore called Merlin. He was in Tasmania which is my birth place so no biggie for me as my mother was happy to collect him and take him to airport. I was writing out the money order to send to Merlin's owner and called to double check the address and she told me that she had sold him to someone else. I was so mad and went ballistic. Then she told me I was a nasty person that didn't deserve a cat and she felt sorry for any cat that ended up with me. I was very upset so say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> A few weeks later I commenced my search again (this time including kittens) and I found Vincent  The breeder only had one blue male so I called straight away. They asked if I wanted to meet him (of course) so I set off for the journey. He was 3 days old and I held him in the palm of my hand just in awe of this tiny little being that I loved at first sight. He has been my best friend and comforter for 12 years.
> 
> 
> 
> So I truly believe that when one door closes it is because its not the right one for us and that another one is about to open Wait and see!




Ooh I hope you're right, V! What you wrote about Vincent reminded me so much of what I felt when I first held Solomon. We only had six months together but I loved him more than the world, and I knew he was special from the moment I held him as a tiny few days old baby.



Cindi said:


> I can't figure out why these people think they know your pets better than you do. If I say my group will accept another cat or not why can't they just believe I know what I'm talking about???




I think this is the most annoying thing. Rescue shelters are at bursting point yet this person and her supervisor made a decision based on what? Not even a home visit to see if they had valid concerns. And like you, I know what I am doing - probably have more experience than half the staff working there. Anyway. I've calmed down now and moving on...



BittyMonkey said:


> My Saint is probably one of the most docile dogs I've owned (although sometimes she'll get all Queen at other females). She bared her teeth at this dog, who was barking at her and keeping her from running around. She likes to do chase play. This dog was just kind of acting dominant.
> 
> If she could talk it would have been something like "WTF ever, @ss.
> 
> Just didn't want to do that to her.




This just made me laugh. I am pretty sure that if George ever learns to talk human, those will be the first words out of his mouth - albeit in a very upper crust British accent 




And a small snoodle...


----------



## poopsie

AWwwwwww.....Phil is all tired out from admiring himself :giggles:


----------



## vinbenphon1

Ooohh I do love a good snoodle


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie said:


> I could haul my lazy tush into Costco, or one of my providers stores and have them show me. Thinking about just trying to synch a different PB account. Thank you for the help though!


no problem! 



clevercat said:


> So it's a cold and rainy afternoon here and I am surrounded by snoodle piles. To my left, Murphy, Livvie and Eamonn in a tangle of legs. To my right, Angel is using Phillip as a chin rest while two of her daughters snuggle up to her. Georgie is in my lap and Foster, Clawed and William are sleeping in the bedroom. The remaining residents have activated their cloaking devices and will no doubt magically reappear at dinner time. It's so peaceful and everyone seems so happy. I mean, I'd know it if they weren't, wouldn't I. It's just that this week, after applying to adopt a special needs or elderly cat from a major animal rescue, I was turned down!! After Norton died, I knew I wanted to give a home to another little guy (or girl) who would otherwise be overlooked in a shelter. The rescue I usually work with doesn't have anyone suitable and I thought it would be nice to go to a bigger charity this time - I could rest easy in the knowledge anyone I took in would've been vet checked and vaccinated. I had a long phone interview with them, talked about my twenty years experience with cats, all the different characters and ailments and issues that have come through the doors of BBT - I even have a reference from LV for goodness sake. And they have the nerve to tell me it would be too stressful for my cats and the new cat to allow them to let me adopt. They haven't even done a home check to see for themselves how happy my kittehs are. Oh I am furious, as you can probably tell. I mentioned it to a friend who is an editor of a national paper and she immediately wanted to run a story on it, but I won't let that happen. Instead, I will pay for and adopt a Birman kitten. And sadly, a cat in a shelter, one in need of a Furever Home, will be passed over time and again.
> *steps off soapbox and heads to kitchen for chocolate*


ugh that is frustrating, when rescues think they know everything and will only allow kitties or dogs to go to homes they deem fit, when there's lot of loving people out there that may not have all the checkmarks but are willing to open their home and love a shelter pet. in the end this is all that matters, one less animal potentially being euthanized for nothing, but people are willing to risk this because of some silly reasoning. don't worry clever, another opportunity will come up as they always do. I hope the sweet special needs girl finds a loving home...



Cindi said:


> Clever, don't let one person get you down. I had this same issue with the Persian rescue owner that told me I could not adopt Bella and she HAD to go to a home with no other cats. As she and Bellis lay on the chair with the electric blanket warm and happy I send "told you so" her way. It is sad that she might be causing a shelter cat his life by being a know it all.   I do know that when your next rescue is ready for you he/she will make an appearance and all will be well. It's sad that some of the people that run rescue organizations have such big egos they forget that everything they do should be for the cats. I can see not adopting a young healthy kitten to someone with a large number of cats but an old, special needs cat that nobody wants??? Ego plain and simple. They think they know best and they don't.


exactly!


poopsie said:


> AWwwwwww.....Phil is all tired out from admiring himself :giggles:



lol I love how much Phil loves his reflection!  such a crazy boy!


----------



## dusty paws

Georgie you have perfected the Monday face.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> Georgie you have perfected the Monday face.


 
LOL It's so true. Also, the Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday - any day that isn't Caturday - face.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> Georgie you have perfected the Monday face.




Georgie's Tuesday face


Meh.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Georgie's Tuesday face
> View attachment 2906769
> 
> Meh.
> View attachment 2906770



I love Georgies face any day of the week! I was to cover his little face in kisses and snoodles! :kiss:


----------



## clevercat

George just gave William a baff! Grumpy Cat's cold, cold heart is melting


----------



## poopsie

Who could resist William?


----------



## clevercat

Nobodies can resist me Aunty poopsie. 
Pee ess I was very uncooperative when Gramma took these photos


----------



## poopsie

Such a cutie pie! How is he feeling?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Such a cutie pie! How is he feeling?




Teh new ABs are a miracle, poopsie. Three days in and Wills is bright eyed, bushy tailed and booger-less! Such a relief - he was really suffering last week.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Teh new ABs are a miracle, poopsie. Three days in and Wills is bright eyed, bushy tailed and booger-less! Such a relief - he was really suffering last week.





Great news......................and how is Gramma feeling?


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> View attachment 2907135
> 
> View attachment 2907139
> 
> Nobodies can resist me Aunty poopsie.
> Pee ess I was very uncooperative when Gramma took these photos



hey cutie patootie! Wills looks like he has a little tear in his eye here


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Great news......................and how is Gramma feeling?




Much better thank you!
More pictures of Wills




Sweet Gerbil


Snoodles!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Much better thank you!
> More pictures of Wills
> View attachment 2908026
> 
> View attachment 2908027
> 
> Sweet Gerbil
> View attachment 2908028
> 
> Snoodles!
> View attachment 2908029



he's looking much better! I like this Picture of Gerbil, what a sweetie!

is that my Angel snoodling? I love this little girl!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> he's looking much better! I like this Picture of Gerbil, what a sweetie!
> 
> 
> 
> is that my Angel snoodling? I love this little girl!




Yes it is. Snoodling with Gerbil.


Lookit her little feetsies as she sleeps on the radiator bed in the window


----------



## boxermom

^haha! She must be very relaxed. Looks like William loves his toys. Gerbil is a handsome boy.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Tootsies


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> ^haha! She must be very relaxed. Looks like William loves his toys. Gerbil is a handsome boy.




I'm so proud of my girl, boxermom! She even sleeps on the bed next to me these days. A far cry from her arrival, when I had to put up with weeks of her yelling, "ihateyou!" at me through the bars of her pen. Ah, happy memories


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Yes it is. Snoodling with Gerbil.
> View attachment 2908034
> 
> Lookit her little feetsies as she sleeps on the radiator bed in the window



I love her little multi speckled feetsies! cat toes are just the cutest!!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> I love her little multi speckled feetsies! cat toes are just the cutest!!




Georgie also has cute toe beans


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Georgie also has cute toe beans
> View attachment 2908342



:kiss: the cutestest toes ever! even his toe beans are gingery


----------



## clevercat

Found a very old photo of Mr Murphy.


----------



## poopsie

Yikes! Look at those toofs!!!!!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Found a very old photo of Mr Murphy.
> View attachment 2908400



That must have been one FUNNY joke!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Found a very old photo of Mr Murphy.
> View attachment 2908400




This made my day!!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> That must have been one FUNNY joke!




Oh but it was, Stinky's Mum!

Mum, Mum, guess what!!! Big Guy and Trix, they thought they wuz goin' to teh vets to get TUTORED!!!! Bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## vinbenphon1

With the caption, this made me laugh harder than the first one you posted.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Oh but it was, Stinky's Mum!
> 
> Mum, Mum, guess what!!! Big Guy and Trix, they thought they wuz goin' to teh vets to get TUTORED!!!! Bwahahahahahahaha
> View attachment 2908984



_Hay!!!  Murph Man!!!  

I do believe that would be your own diploma that I see posted on the wall behind ya, is it not?

Just sayin'...

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## Candice0985

lol good one Stinker!


----------



## Cindi

Dat's a good one!!!  Hahahahahaha






clevercat said:


> Oh but it was, Stinky's Mum!
> 
> Mum, Mum, guess what!!! Big Guy and Trix, they thought they wuz goin' to teh vets to get TUTORED!!!! Bwahahahahahahaha
> View attachment 2908984


----------



## poopsie




----------



## jenny70

poopsie said:


>




Omg!  Hilarious!


----------



## Candice0985

Lady says "you guysss are cwazies!"


----------



## boxermom

LOL at all the photos of screaming cats!!!


----------



## leasul2003

Omg! I am laughing so hard right now.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Hay!!!  Murph Man!!!  _
> 
> _I do believe that would be your own diploma that I see posted on the wall behind ya, is it not?_
> 
> _Just sayin'..._
> 
> _Luv, Stinky  _


HAY! Stinker! Ai still hab my peenu....HAY!! Where'd they go???? MUUUUUUMMMM, somebodies stol mai peenuts 



Cindi said:


> Dat's a good one!!!  Hahahahahaha


 
Oh Belly, so cute!



poopsie said:


>


 Love this one, poopsie!



Candice0985 said:


> Lady says "you guysss are cwazies!"
> 
> View attachment 2909468


 
Lady, lookit what your Mum did to you! 
Pee Ess Mr Murphy thinks you are a cutie - with or without the stinkin' hat.


----------



## inspiredgem

clevercat said:


> Oh but it was, Stinky's Mum!
> 
> Mum, Mum, guess what!!! Big Guy and Trix, they thought they wuz goin' to teh vets to get TUTORED!!!! Bwahahahahahahaha
> View attachment 2908984





cats n bags said:


> _Hay!!!  Murph Man!!!
> 
> I do believe that would be your own diploma that I see posted on the wall behind ya, is it not?
> 
> Just sayin'...
> 
> Luv, Stinky  _





Cindi said:


> Dat's a good one!!!  Hahahahahaha





poopsie said:


>





Candice0985 said:


> Lady says "you guysss are cwazies!"
> 
> View attachment 2909468



These pictures and comments are hysterical!  :lolots:


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> HAY! Stinker! Ai still hab my peenu....HAY!! Where'd they go???? MUUUUUUMMMM, somebodies stol mai peenuts
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Belly, so cute!
> 
> 
> Love this one, poopsie!
> 
> 
> 
> Lady, lookit what your Mum did to you!
> Pee Ess Mr Murphy thinks you are a cutie - with or without the stinkin' hat.


I told Lady Mr. Murphy thought she was cute and she got all blushy 

the hat is from the Lil Bub app, there's so many funny stickers you can edit to a photo!


----------



## dusty paws

Rosie is laughing at me for being late to the partay.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> Rosie is laughing at me for being late to the partay.




I just  Rosie!


----------



## clevercat

Le squeee...


----------



## clevercat

And the usually elusive Clawed...


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Le squeee...
> View attachment 2912738
> 
> View attachment 2912739




Love, love and love!!


----------



## boxermom

Oh my--that pic is adorable!!!!!


----------



## dusty paws

clawed!


----------



## buzzytoes

Hi Clawed! 
I love that bath time always looks like it involves a head lock.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Hi Clawed!
> 
> I love that bath time always looks like it involves a head lock.




LOL - Gerbil had had enough by the time that photo was taken, but Wills just wasn't giving up 
As for the disreputable cushion in that picture, that belongs to William. If anyone else (with the exception of Gerbs) dares to sit on it, even if Wills is at the other end of the house and engaged in some other important activity, he drops what he's doing in order to race over, slap the interloper and move them off his properteh


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

Deleted my previous post...I have enough on my plate without adding to it.


----------



## Cindi

I was just about to reply and say pretty much the same thing. ((((HUGS))))





clevercat said:


> Deleted my previous post...I have enough on my plate without adding to it.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I was just about to reply and say pretty much the same thing. ((((HUGS))))




Thanks Cindi. I need to get the words "I cannot save everyone" tattooed onto my forehead 
Just so annoyed that the cats owners are prepared to tear him away from his brother.


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie said:


>


lol exactly!



clevercat said:


> Thanks Cindi. I need to get the words "I cannot save everyone" tattooed onto my forehead
> Just so annoyed that the cats owners are prepared to tear him away from his brother.


I am late to the party and didn't see the post but "hugs" to you clever....  I wish people would see that having 2 kitties is no different than 1. I hope they keep the brothers together


----------



## Cindi

The owner is a complete POS.  I know how you feel I would be tempted as well. But you're right, you can't save them all. Someone else will have to step up with this one. 





clevercat said:


> Thanks Cindi. I need to get the words "I cannot save everyone" tattooed onto my forehead
> Just so annoyed that the cats owners are prepared to tear him away from his brother.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> The owner is a complete POS.  I know how you feel I would be tempted as well. But you're right, you can't save them all. Someone else will have to step up with this one.




I am going tomorrow to point the Meezer Welfare Association in their direction. Maybe they can talk some sense into them. I will be giving Foster an extra tight hug tonight...


----------



## Cindi

That sounds like a good idea. And if they can't talk sense maybe they can help the kitty. Maybe they can convince the idiots to rehome both cats and find them a good home together. Obviously the owner should not have pets. 





clevercat said:


> I am going tomorrow to point the Meezer Welfare Association in their direction. Maybe they can talk some sense into them. I will be giving Foster an extra tight hug tonight...


----------



## clevercat

So my Vitamix arrived today and Beaker could not be happier with her multi-storey fort.


----------



## boxermom

^they are like little kids and boxes. So much fun!


----------



## dusty paws

Beaker! You are too cute!


Rosie has taken over a towel and adjusted it to be over the warm spot on the floor. Every so often in the middle of the night she gets the urge to attack...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> So my Vitamix arrived today and Beaker could not be happier with her multi-storey fort.
> View attachment 2914672


enjoy your new fort Beaker 



dusty paws said:


> Beaker! You are too cute!
> 
> 
> Rosie has taken over a towel and adjusted it to be over the warm spot on the floor. Every so often in the middle of the night she gets the urge to attack...



haha that's awesome! you go Rosie!   have you had any luck finding Rosie a brother or sister!?


----------



## clevercat

Willow takes over the ground floor.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> Beaker! You are too cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie has taken over a towel and adjusted it to be over the warm spot on the floor. Every so often in the middle of the night she gets the urge to attack...




This made me smile - Rosie, you are such a smart girl!


----------



## clevercat

Mornings at BBT...
Willow woke me up at 4.30 by dropping a Nespresso capsule on my face, "Mornin'! Wakes up, Gramma. I got you teh brefus in bed. Pee ess my kibble bowl is empty. Fill it. KTHXBAI"
Jasmine has developed a 'thing' for cotton buds that she steals, then bats around constantly and as a consequence I keep finding gross, grubby buds in odd places. This morning the Ocado delivery man dropped my shopping in the hallway and he found a particularly disgusting drooled upon specimen. Not sure he believed my squeals of, "that's not mine, it's my cat's!".
Another normal morning...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Mornings at BBT...
> Willow woke me up at 4.30 by dropping a Nespresso capsule on my face, "Mornin'! Wakes up, Gramma. I got you teh brefus in bed. Pee ess my kibble bowl is empty. Fill it. KTHXBAI"
> Jasmine has developed a 'thing' for cotton buds that she steals, then bats around constantly and as a consequence I keep finding gross, grubby buds in odd places. This morning the Ocado delivery man dropped my shopping in the hallway and he found a particularly disgusting drooled upon specimen. Not sure he believed my squeals of, "that's not mine, it's my cat's!".
> Another normal morning...



I am very thankful, for your sake, that you don't buy your coffee in the 3-pound cans.


----------



## Candice0985

LOL at least willow picks the good coffee capsules for breakfast in bed!

i'm sure the delivery man has seen waaaayyy worse than a grubby cotton swab!


----------



## boxermom

LOL at Willow! Very much like Sabo. They want what they want when they want it.

Explaining to *outsiders* what the various stains, spots, slobber in the house and on me is always interesting. Other animal lovers understand. The other people, not so much.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> LOL at Willow! Very much like Sabo. They want what they want when they want it.
> 
> Explaining to *outsiders* what the various stains, spots, slobber in the house and on me is always interesting. Other animal lovers understand. The other people, not so much.


 
Lol so true. I remember years ago, being away from home at a conference for work and missing Bon and Clyde so much - then I found a small pool of dried yark on my suitcase - a 'gift' from Clyde. Funny, nobody else found it anywhere near as cute as I did...


----------



## dusty paws

clever, LOL @ cotton balls.

we will get Rosetoes a friend when we purchase a larger place. we're in the market to buy a house and figure it will be less stress on everyone if we bring in cat #2 after we move.


----------



## poopsie

Skeeter has a thing for Q-Tips. I try and get the old disgusting one away from her by tempting her with a new one, but she will have none of it. Apparently the grimier they are the better!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Skeeter has a thing for Q-Tips. I try and get the old disgusting one away from her by tempting her with a new one, but she will have none of it. Apparently the grimier they are the better!




Ha - she and Jasmine are twinsies then! It's true, the grosser the cotton buds are, the more precious they become.
Such funny little creatures...


----------



## clevercat

Talking of Jasmine...
The office assistant is just waiting for me to leave the laptop unattended for a moment, so she can stamp all over the keyboard.
Bwahahaha Gramma will never see me hiding here. Ai are inbisibles!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Ahahahha. I see white tootsies Jasmine. I had a horse who used to hide behind our big gumtrees thinking no one could see her, but her bell would stick out either side :lolots: Well I never saw a pregnant tree trunk before ahahahahah


----------



## vinbenphon1

Love how your morning coffee is delivered, you ca't ever say that you don't get coffee in bed


----------



## Candice0985

those tootsies are not the easiest to blend in Jasmine! I think you need camouflage booties


----------



## leasul2003

How are things at BBT?


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> Talking of Jasmine...
> The office assistant is just waiting for me to leave the laptop unattended for a moment, so she can stamp all over the keyboard.
> Bwahahaha Gramma will never see me hiding here. Ai are inbisibles!
> View attachment 2916803



Too cute!


----------



## boxermom

thinking of you and everyone at BBT, clever.


----------



## buzzytoes

Hope everything is okay at BBT....


----------



## vinbenphon1

Me too


----------



## dusty paws

missing my pals at BBT!


----------



## clevercat

It's taken me a long time to find the words, let alone post this. Last Thursday was so bright - one of those early Spring days when the sun is out and the air is still crisp and cold. I'd postponed a meeting that morning in order to prepare for a larger meeting that afternoon, so was working from home. The cats were being amazingly well behaved - other than that it was a normal day. Right up until the moment my Dad called me to tell me that suddenly, shockingly and at the age of just 45, my brother had died at home that morning. A week on and it is still unbelievable. Every now and then I forget for a moment, and wonder why he hasn't called with yet another bits of his inconsequential news...
He and I had a relationship that was rocky at best, but that doesn't help lessen the loss...


----------



## maineiac

My deepest sympathy to you and your family. There is nothing that can be said that will take away your pain, but I hope that your kitties can help ease the ache, a little.


----------



## jenny70

I'm just so very sorry Clever. Thinking of you..


----------



## inspiredgem

clevercat said:


> It's taken me a long time to find the words, let alone post this. Last Thursday was so bright - one of those early Spring days when the sun is out and the air is still crisp and cold. I'd postponed a meeting that morning in order to prepare for a larger meeting that afternoon, so was working from home. The cats were being amazingly well behaved - other than that it was a normal day. Right up until the moment my Dad called me to tell me that suddenly, shockingly and at the age of just 45, my brother had died at home that morning. A week on and it is still unbelievable. Every now and then I forget for a moment, and wonder why he hasn't called with yet another bits of his inconsequential news...
> He and I had a relationship that was rocky at best, but that doesn't help lessen the loss...



clever - I am so deeply sorry for your loss.  I went through a very similar situation when my oldest brother died unexpectedly at the age of 59.  I will never forget that phone call.  It has been nine years since he passed and I feel like it was just yesterday.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> It's taken me a long time to find the words, let alone post this. Last Thursday was so bright - one of those early Spring days when the sun is out and the air is still crisp and cold. I'd postponed a meeting that morning in order to prepare for a larger meeting that afternoon, so was working from home. The cats were being amazingly well behaved - other than that it was a normal day. Right up until the moment my Dad called me to tell me that suddenly, shockingly and at the age of just 45, my brother had died at home that morning. A week on and it is still unbelievable. Every now and then I forget for a moment, and wonder why he hasn't called with yet another bits of his inconsequential news...
> He and I had a relationship that was rocky at best, but that doesn't help lessen the loss...


----------



## Cindi

Oh Clever I'm so sorry. What a shock that must have been. I hope your babies and your father continue to be a comfort to you. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh no. Clever I so sorry to hear about your brother. Please know that I am thinking of you and your family


----------



## boxermom

I'm so sorry, clever. What a terrible shock for you and your family.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Clever I am so, so sorry. I had a brief thought the other day that I had hoped nothing happened to your Dad but it didn't occur to me to think about the rest of your family. I can only imagine the hole you must be feeling in your soul right now.


----------



## dusty paws

Oh clever, I'm so so sorry to hear of your loss. Sending you lots of good thoughts and keeping you in my mind.


----------



## chessmont

Clever I am so, so sorry for your tragic loss...


----------



## mp4

Clever I am so sorry for your loss...  What a terrible shock.  You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## cr1stalangel

Oh CC.... I'm so so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers for you and your family in this difficult time.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you very much everyone. Ugh, it's a terrible, dreadful time. I think today is the first time I've had chance to sit quietly and really start to believe he's gone. And it's still impossible to understand. I am holding it together because I need to be strong for my Dad. What I want to do is cry and cry but worried that once I start, there'll be no stopping and as well as funeral plans, I have work to think about - I have to much to do to let myself crumble. 
I am so grateful to have the kittehs to think about. Gerbil has been making the most of the new floor cushion 






Beaker has not left my side all afternoon


----------



## chessmont

clever


----------



## boxermom

Beaker is adorable! Our animals can be enormous comfort at such sad times.


----------



## leasul2003

((Hugs))


----------



## buzzytoes

Lots and lots of


----------



## clevercat

Just a few photos...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Just a few photos...
> View attachment 2931127
> 
> View attachment 2931128
> 
> View attachment 2931129



I put a tummy rub on Murph Man!!!  

neener neener neener


----------



## Candice0985

Clever, again i'm so sorry to hear about your brother *hugs*

Angel is too funny, love the legs hanging....cutest kitty butt ever! I hope they are giving you all the cuddles and loves you need right now.


----------



## Cindi

Adorable babies. I used to have a cat that liked to nap like Angel, over the arm of the couch. He was not the brightest boy as he used to regularly roll himself off and look at me like " I meant to do that".


----------



## poopsie

It always looks like poor Phil is hanging on for dear life in those snoodle pics


----------



## dusty paws

angel your back feeties!


----------



## clevercat

More Beaker


Not so very impressed at having nap time disturbed.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> More Beaker
> View attachment 2931569
> 
> Not so very impressed at having nap time disturbed.
> View attachment 2931570




Is that how she sleeps? With her widdle paws all stretched out like that?  Cutest.Thing.Ever!!


----------



## buzzytoes

She looks like she is reaching up to Gramma for some loves!


----------



## dusty paws

beaker! sending you some kisses!


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> More Beaker
> View attachment 2931569
> 
> Not so very impressed at having nap time disturbed.
> View attachment 2931570



Cute X 10000!

I hope the BBT crew helps you find a smile during such a sad time....


----------



## clevercat

mp4 said:


> Cute X 10000!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the BBT crew helps you find a smile during such a sad time....




Aww thank you - yes, they are very comforting...if you can call cleaning up what felt like dozens of tiny pools of yark (William had a tummy bug yesterday) comforting, not to mention everyone having the kitten crazies at the same time and using the house as a racetrack...
Meanwhile, a photo that makes my heart smile. Foster Grant has a best friend


----------



## buzzytoes

He doesn't look very excited about it LOL


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> More Beaker
> View attachment 2931569
> 
> Not so very impressed at having nap time disturbed.
> View attachment 2931570



I want to snorgle that belleh floof!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> He doesn't look very excited about it LOL




lol that his happy face


----------



## poopsie

So _that_ is what Foster's koala face looks like?


----------



## boxermom

I'm so happy for Foster.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> So _that_ is what Foster's koala face looks like?




Remember when Kimbecile Kardashian posted a photo montage titled 'the many moods of me' and every photo looked the same? Fozzie is the same (sans surgery, obviously!)...


----------



## clevercat

Phil and Jasmine, holding hands


----------



## Cindi

Kimbecile    love it

Phillip and Jasmine are so cute together. When mine snoodle I just sit there and smile for a while. After I take the pic of course. lol


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh I love these heart melting moments I hope each day is getting a bit brighter for you Clever


----------



## buzzytoes

Ohmygosh the hand holding is precious! Hope they are helping to comfort you.


----------



## clevercat

I forget sometimes, that cats are just tiny predators...something that is bought home to me each time Willow tries to launch herself through the window to get to the innocent little sparrow eating his brefus on the lawn. And this morning, a small group of kittins was gathered into a corner of the lounge, holding a hushed conversation that stopped the moment I walked past. Turns out they were discussing who should present me with the gift they'd made me...Clawed was selected, carrying various parts of a spider that he dropped proudly into my lap before racing back to the crowd to watch my reaction...A cry, a curse and a frantic brushing down of the clothing, in case anyone wonders.


----------



## inspiredgem

clevercat said:


> I forget sometimes, that cats are just tiny predators...something that is bought home to me each time Willow tries to launch herself through the window to get to the innocent little sparrow eating his brefus on the lawn. And this morning, a small group of kittins was gathered into a corner of the lounge, holding a hushed conversation that stopped the moment I walked past. Turns out they were discussing who should present me with the gift they'd made me...Clawed was selected, carrying various parts of a spider that he dropped proudly into my lap before racing back to the crowd to watch my reaction...A cry, a curse and a frantic brushing down of the clothing, in case anyone wonders.



Hysterical!  I love how they hold meetings to discuss how they will deal with the human.


----------



## dusty paws

the paw holding is TOO cute


----------



## clevercat

Saturday morning snoodle (let's hope Stinky's Mum doesn't see this and get all jealous and such...)


----------



## vinbenphon1

What a beautiful couple


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Saturday morning snoodle (let's hope Stinky's Mum doesn't see this and get all jealous and such...)
> View attachment 2935250
> 
> View attachment 2935252



It's OK.  I've asked Liver Pie to guard the Murph Man from any interlopers that might get ideas about moving in on the lover boy.


----------



## poopsie

They do make a lovely couple. don't they?


----------



## clevercat

New Simon's Cat - this is a little like Pawtrait time at BBT.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=k1i9YmUgY0Q


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> New Simon's Cat - this is a little like Pawtrait time at BBT.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=k1i9YmUgY0Q




So funny!


----------



## clevercat

Sunday snoodles with Gerbil and Angel


----------



## buzzytoes

BBT has the best snoodlers ever.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> BBT has the best snoodlers ever.




Lol it's true!


----------



## clevercat

Just LOOK at that floofy belleh!


Scritchies and razzberries welcome.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## chessmont

Whenever I had more than one cat they never snoodled; one pair even pretended the other didn't exist LOL.


----------



## dusty paws

eeep sunday snoodles!


----------



## Cindi




----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Just LOOK at that floofy belleh!
> View attachment 2936379
> 
> Scritchies and razzberries welcome.



ohemcheese! that belleh is so floofy! I want to give Angel razzberries and snoodles!


----------



## inspiredgem

clevercat said:


> Just LOOK at that floofy belleh!
> View attachment 2936379
> 
> Scritchies and razzberries welcome.



These two are adorable!!!


----------



## boxermom

It makes me think of how far Angel has come. She looks so contented and healthy now. You work your magic on all of them, clever.


----------



## boxermom

How are you, clever?


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> How are you, clever?




The worst week of my life, boxermom. I thought it would be easier after the funeral, instead it's getting worse.
I am home now, bought my Dad back with me for a couple of weeks. The cats are thrilled as they are having extra snacks and cuddles.
Phil made me smile with this photo - I can't decide if he looks like he is posing for a dating site or if it's his photo for LinkedIn


----------



## chessmont

I'm sorry clever for your tragedy.  I hope you can find some comfort and peace soon.


----------



## boxermom

I'm glad your Dad is with you for a couple weeks. You can love and support each other. I can't imagine the pain of losing a brother at such young age.

Phil is as handsome as usual!!


----------



## buzzytoes

I hope this time with your Dad is healing for both of you. I am sure the residents of BBT are thrilled to have another human to fight over.


----------



## Cindi

I'm glad you and your dad are able to comfort each other and I'm sure the babies are happy to have another person to spoil them. So sorry you have to go through this. No one should lose a family member so young. ((((HUGS))))

Hi gorgeous Phillip! Good job making your mom smile.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> The worst week of my life, boxermom. I thought it would be easier after the funeral, instead it's getting worse.
> I am home now, bought my Dad back with me for a couple of weeks. The cats are thrilled as they are having extra snacks and cuddles.
> Phil made me smile with this photo - I can't decide if he looks like he is posing for a dating site or if it's his photo for LinkedIn
> View attachment 2945384





Is Phil the most interesting cat in the world?

http://memegenerator.net/The-most-interesting-man-in-the-world/caption


----------



## mp4

^cats this made me lol

Clever, as others have said, I hope you and your Dad can help one another through your grief.  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## dusty paws

thinking of you and your dad, clever. hope you are able to find some peace and comfort soon.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you all very much. It is going to be a long journey...
Meanwhile, please would you send some strong 'be mine' mojo to me and Ruben. He turned up again today - long story but it didn't work out with his temporary Mum so Rubes has been back on the streets, pompoms still in place, breaking and entering (via the cat flaps) flats to steal food, thanking them by spraying up their walls... 
My neighbour told me this morning he was at her house eating brefus and I ran right round to make sure it was him. Sure enough and with a bellow of, "MUUUUUUUUMMMMM" Ruben came racing toward me, threw himself down for a belly rub and kisses...I love that boy.
I called LV as soon as I got home (leaving Ruben with my neighbour as I don't want to tempt Fate this time) and she is going to call his people today to ask if they still want him. If not, he will be signed over to me. Fingers, toes, paws and claws are crossed over here...hoping, hoping, hoping.


----------



## Kalos

clevercat said:


> Thank you all very much. It is going to be a long journey...
> Meanwhile, please would you send some strong 'be mine' mojo to me and Ruben. He turned up again today - long story but it didn't work out with his temporary Mum so Rubes has been back on the streets, pompoms still in place, breaking and entering (via the cat flaps) flats to steal food, thanking them by spraying up their walls...
> My neighbour told me this morning he was at her house eating brefus and I ran right round to make sure it was him. Sure enough and with a bellow of, "MUUUUUUUUMMMMM" Ruben came racing toward me, threw himself down for a belly rub and kisses...I love that boy.
> I called LV as soon as I got home (leaving Ruben with my neighbour as I don't want to tempt Fate this time) and she is going to call his people today to ask if they still want him. If not, he will be signed over to me. Fingers, toes, paws and claws are crossed over here...hoping, hoping, hoping.




I really hope his people do the right thing and he can join your family. Wishing you all the best in this difficult time.


----------



## boxermom

Really, really hoping and praying that Ruben will become a part of BBT.  

And continued cyber hugs for you and your dad. The pain must be terrible.


----------



## clevercat

No news is good news, right? LV didn't get back to me today so I guess she is still trying to contact his current people. It's blowing up a storm here tonight so I hope Ruben finds a safe place to sleep this evening...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Everything crossed over here too


----------



## Candice0985

oh Reuben! I hope that he can become a member of BBT!


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Everything crossed over here too


 


Candice0985 said:


> oh Reuben! I hope that he can become a member of BBT!


 
Oh me too! No news yet from LV. My neighbour took Dad for a long walk yesterday afternoon and was telling him how Ruben recognised me and made a mad dash for his Mama...I really hope Ruben's owners will sign him over to me. Yet another neighbour is feeding Ruben scraps and said he looks a lot thinner. Poor boy, he just needs a place to feel safe and loved. Still keeping everything crossed...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Oh me too! No news yet from LV. My neighbour took Dad for a long walk yesterday afternoon and was telling him how Ruben recognised me and made a mad dash for his Mama...I really hope Ruben's owners will sign him over to me. Yet another neighbour is feeding Ruben scraps and said he looks a lot thinner. Poor boy, he just needs a place to feel safe and loved. Still keeping everything crossed...



everything crossed over here too! Lady and Tuck have crossed their toesies as well 

poor Rueben, I hope he gets a nice belly full of foods and a warm welcoming home soon.


----------



## cats n bags

ROO-BEN...ROO-BEN...ROO-BEN...


----------



## poopsie

Can the 'owners' be forced to sign him over due to their neglect?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Can the 'owners' be forced to sign him over due to their neglect?




Sadly, no. If they refuse, I'll ask LV to offer them money. If that doesn't work, I'm out of ideas...well, I have one, but it's not legal, lol.
It would make things soo much simpler if Rubes wasn't chipped.


----------



## Cindi

Keeping the "give Reuben to Clever" vibes going. It's so obvious they don't want him why are they fighting this???


----------



## mp4

Reuben is meant to be yours!  Everything crossed over here for good news!!!!


----------



## clevercat

I have an update! LV has spoken to Ruben's current person. He is open to the possibility of me adopting my boy. LV gave me the owner's number and I've just spoken to him. He wants to meet me tomorrow to make sure I am going to be a good owner (O teh irony). Me, my Dad and Local Cat Lady will be descending en masse (I am blonde, but I am not stupid. I'm not walking into some random stranger's house all by myself...) tomorrow afternoon. 
Would it be tempting Fate, do you think, to book Rubes in already for depeanutting?
Please keep sending good thoughts to us!


----------



## jenny70

That's great news Clever!  Fingers and paws crossed!!


----------



## boxermom

Still sending good vibes for this to happen.

I can only speak for myself, but I'm superstitious and wouldn't book until the animal is in my possession. It's silly, I know.

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I have an update! LV has spoken to Ruben's current person. He is open to the possibility of me adopting my boy. LV gave me the owner's number and I've just spoken to him. He wants to meet me tomorrow to make sure I am going to be a good owner (O teh irony). Me, my Dad and Local Cat Lady will be descending en masse (I am blonde, but I am not stupid. I'm not walking into some random stranger's house all by myself...) tomorrow afternoon.
> Would it be tempting Fate, do you think, to book Rubes in already for depeanutting?
> Please keep sending good thoughts to us!



ermahgawd, ermahgawd, ermahgawd!!!!!! fingers, toes, cat toesies, everything is crossed!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

I am very superstitious as well so I say don't book! But I will be anxiously awaiting the update to say Rubes is home at BBT!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I have an update! LV has spoken to Ruben's current person. He is open to the possibility of me adopting my boy. LV gave me the owner's number and I've just spoken to him. He wants to meet me tomorrow to make sure I am going to be a good owner (O teh irony). Me, my Dad and Local Cat Lady will be descending en masse (I am blonde, but I am not stupid. I'm not walking into some random stranger's house all by myself...) tomorrow afternoon.
> Would it be tempting Fate, do you think, to book Rubes in already for depeanutting?
> Please keep sending good thoughts to us!



if Ruben was a guy's cat, I would not mention peanuts 

Get the boy, then book him for LV.


----------



## dusty paws

yay clever! keeping you and ruben in my thoughts!


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> if Ruben was a guy's cat, I would not mention peanuts
> 
> Get the boy, then book him for LV.





This.


----------



## Cindi

YAY! The hardest thing for me would be not yelling at the idiot "ARE YOU KIDDING ME??" You can't have much worse of an owner than one that just doesn't care if they even see the cat for days and days. AND can't even be bothered to have him fixed!!! UGH!!!  Some people.  Keeping everything crossed for you. 

I would also wait to make the appointment with LV.


----------



## buzzytoes

cats n bags said:


> ]if Ruben was a guy's cat, I would not mention peanuts
> [/B]
> Get the boy, then book him for LV.



 Although that could be why he's not had the peenuts removed yet. Boys are so weird about that kind of thing.


----------



## boxermom

Yes to the man advice. It's always men in the dog park with an unneutered male dog(usually trouble ensues) and everyone explains to them why they can't come if other dogs are in the park. They always seem so shocked, especially if someone dares to suggest neutering.


----------



## poopsie

Good luck with Ruben!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Good luck with Ruben!




Thank you! Two hours to go...paws still crossed


----------



## inspiredgem

Wishing you all the best clevercat!  

BTW, I almost spit out my tea laughing when I read that Ruben's 'owner' wants to interview you to make sure that you'll be a good owner.  Idiot.


----------



## boxermom

Fingers and paws crossed here.


----------



## poopsie

Any news?


----------



## Cindi




----------



## mp4

Came to tpf just to check on Reuben status!!!!

I hope you haven't posted an update because you are bonding at home with your boy!!!!


----------



## clevercat

I'm back! Sooo. Owner has had to collect Ruben twice from a vet after he's been handed in as a stray. Owner hasn't seen Ruben for TWO months. Le sigh. Anyway, I am approved yay! All that remains now is for Rubes to show himself. Apparently he turned up at my neighbour's daughter's house last night, so they'll call if and when he turns up. I'm not tempting Fate by putting the pen up just yet but so happy and relieved that six months after I first met him, Ruben is finally allowed to be mine. It would've been my brother's 46th birthday today - it's nice to have some good news to share this evening.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I'm back! Sooo. Owner has had to collect Ruben twice from a vet after he's been handed in as a stray. Owner hasn't seen Ruben for TWO months. Le sigh. Anyway, I am approved yay! All that remains now is for Rubes to show himself. Apparently he turned up at my neighbour's daughter's house last night, so they'll call if and when he turns up. I'm not tempting Fate by putting the pen up just yet but so happy and relieved that six months after I first met him, Ruben is finally allowed to be mine. It would've been my brother's 46th birthday today - it's nice to have some good news to share this evening.





Ruben!

Git yer fuzzy little butt over to Aunty Clever's at BBT NAOW!!!


----------



## Cindi

Whooooooo Hoooooooo! Reuben come home now. You just hit the jackpot.


----------



## boxermom

Such good news!!!

Now get yourself to BBT, Ruben!!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## buzzytoes

Woohoo!!! Quit cattin' around now Rubes and get home!


----------



## mp4

Yay Clever!  I hope Ruben comes home ASAP!!!


----------



## clevercat

He's here!! Arrived very late last night. It was a case of madly racing around setting up the pen and getting his tray ready and his blankie - my neighbour's daughter dropped him off to me.  I can't say he was ecstatic at being squished into a little carrier before being decanted into a cat pen and surrounded by a collection of nosey kittins but he's home now...
Doesn't quite feel real yet - I keep thinking back to how I found him on the day Maia-Annabel died and I'm sure she had a paw in bringing us back together...


----------



## Kalos

clevercat said:


> He's here!! Arrived very late last night. It was a case of madly racing around setting up the pen and getting his tray ready and his blankie - my neighbour's daughter dropped him off to me.  I can't say he was ecstatic at being squished into a little carrier before being decanted into a cat pen and surrounded by a collection of nosey kittins but he's home now...
> Doesn't quite feel real yet - I keep thinking back to how I found him on the day Maia-Annabel died and I'm sure she had a paw in bringing us back together...




Yay Reuben! I hope he settles in well and those kittens behave themselves whilst he's getting used to his new home.


----------



## mp4

sooooo happy you have your boy!!!!


----------



## poopsie

Hello Ruben....................goodbye peanuts!


we will need peekchures stat!


----------



## dusty paws

wooohooo! great news!


----------



## cr1stalangel

Yaayyyy Reuben!! So happy to hear this news CC!! Request for pictures of him Pleaseee!


----------



## jenny70

Great news!!! Welcome home Ruben!


----------



## cats n bags

Roo-Ben!!!!

Welcome to the Purrs Forum.


----------



## Cindi

Hi Reuben! Welcome to the Purrs Forum. All of your aunties are very happy to have you. Pictures please??


----------



## boxermom

Ruben, you may not know it yet, but you landed on the soft, warm, fluffy bed that is BBT.


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay Ruben!! Cannot wait for peektures!


----------



## leasul2003

Woot woot!! Yay Ruben!


----------



## poopsie

Where IS he ?


----------



## clevercat

Aww he is exhausted, poor little man. Other than eat (several bowls of kibble and some turkey) and drink (two bowls of water), Ruben has been sparked out, head on his blankie and his catnip mousie (nobodies hab eber gibbens me a present before, Mummy! Thank you!!) all day. He is exhausted. The culmination of at least six months living on the streets, I suppose...he seems so happy to have a safe place to sleep. We've had cuddles and scritchies, he's met most of the family (lots of hissing on both sides, but nothing else). Amen T Kittin took one look at him last night and promptly activated his cloaking shield - not seen him since yesterday. I have never known a cat so good at hiding...


----------



## boxermom

He's been battling to survive so long. It will probably take him a little time to fully trust. That is exhausting. He can catch up on his sleep in safety now and won't have to worry about his next meal.  You're an angel, clever. I believe Miss Annabel is very happy right now.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> He's been battling to survive so long. It will probably take him a little time to fully trust. That is exhausting. He can catch up on his sleep in safety now and won't have to worry about his next meal.  You're an angel, clever. I believe Miss Annabel is very happy right now.




I'm sure you're right, boxermom - it must've been exhausting and scary for him, fending for himself for so long. Today is a repeat of yesterday, with Ruben getting used to being in a safe, happy place. He's had a brief stroll around, exploring the kitchen before going back to his pen for another nap. I am smitten. All those little twists of Fate that bought us together on the day Missy passed...I will never tire of telling that story. Coincidentally six months ago today...


----------



## sdkitty

you have such a big heart
I'm sure Ruben will be forever grateful for his safe home


----------



## dusty paws

clever what does he look like?


----------



## vinbenphon1

hooray for Ruben&#8230; can't wait to meet you


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I'm back! Sooo. Owner has had to collect Ruben twice from a vet after he's been handed in as a stray. Owner hasn't seen Ruben for TWO months. Le sigh. Anyway, I am approved yay! All that remains now is for Rubes to show himself. Apparently he turned up at my neighbour's daughter's house last night, so they'll call if and when he turns up. I'm not tempting Fate by putting the pen up just yet but so happy and relieved that six months after I first met him, Ruben is finally allowed to be mine. It would've been my brother's 46th birthday today - it's nice to have some good news to share this evening.





poopsie said:


>





clevercat said:


> He's here!! Arrived very late last night. It was a case of madly racing around setting up the pen and getting his tray ready and his blankie - my neighbour's daughter dropped him off to me.  I can't say he was ecstatic at being squished into a little carrier before being decanted into a cat pen and surrounded by a collection of nosey kittins but he's home now...
> Doesn't quite feel real yet - I keep thinking back to how I found him on the day Maia-Annabel died and I'm sure she had a paw in bringing us back together...





clevercat said:


> I'm sure you're right, boxermom - it must've been exhausting and scary for him, fending for himself for so long. Today is a repeat of yesterday, with Ruben getting used to being in a safe, happy place. He's had a brief stroll around, exploring the kitchen before going back to his pen for another nap. I am smitten. All those little twists of Fate that bought us together on the day Missy passed...I will never tire of telling that story. Coincidentally six months ago today...



ermahgawd!!!!!!!! this is AMAZING NEWS! i'm so happy for you clever and of course for poor Reuben, he must be exhausted, poor guy. I cannot believe his "owner" wanted to make sure you would take care of him when he hasn't seen his cat in 2 months. what. an. idiot.

I cannot wait to see peektures of Mr Reuben.

I definitely believe it was a twist of fate that he has come to be part your family. Reuben caught your eye and you knew there was something about him that first time you saw him on the street. I don't say this often but this was meant to be!


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> clever what does he look like?




Does anyone remember Missy's Uncle Clarins, the late great Clarence Purrbright? Ruben is the very image of Clarrie. Huuggge black cat, head slightly too big for his body...Ruben even has the same 'star' of white hair on his chest, just like Clarence. Getting a good photo is going to be a challenge!


----------



## mp4

Super Ruben!  With a star on his chest, he only needs a cape.  I hope his super power is healing your sad heart!!!!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Does anyone remember Missy's Uncle Clarins, the late great Clarence Purrbright? Ruben is the very image of Clarrie. Huuggge black cat, head slightly too big for his body...Ruben even has the same 'star' of white hair on his chest, just like Clarence. Getting a good photo is going to be a challenge!





I sure do remember Clarins.    Tell Ruben his Purrs Forum aunties want to see him


----------



## boxermom

He's been working undercover for so long, he's not comfy with a camera?  Tell him we are waiting to see a peekture of him!


----------



## Candice0985

Super Reuben! he sounds like a handsome guy, I can't wait to see him!


----------



## clevercat

It's been a very busy week at work so far, and the usual chaos at BBT. SuperRube has had a few strolls around the house, been given a smack by Georgie (the traditional welcome to BBT) and has met everyone but Foster (I'll be managing that particular introduction VERY carefully as Fozzie hasn't wet the bed in six whole months. Woo hoo!).
The most interesting reaction has been from Gramma's little man, William. William has been spending much of his time laying alongside Ruben's pen. Not, as I first thought, to ensure the new boy is made to feel welcome, but to ensure that each time I open the pen to give Ruben a cuddle, Wills is on hand to insert himself between us - rolling on his back and purring up a storm, it's clear my little boy is telling Ruben to, 'back off bub! Dis MAI Gramma. You go get your own!'
Tomorrow is the frozen peas day for Ruben. I am nervous about the results of his bloods -he's spent so much time scrapping with other cats on the streets that I know there's a good chance he'll be FIV+ Whatever happens, he's here for good. He's such a gentle cat ("I am teh lober, Mummy, not teh fighter") and he already feels like one of the family...just like he did last October, the sad, sad day I saw him sitting at the side of the road as I made my way home from the vet...


----------



## clevercat

Making his Purrs Forum debut, meet Ruben!






Right now he is next to me on the sofa - blissfully purring away about how happy he is  I just love him.


----------



## Kalos

Hi Ruben! Welcome to the Purrs Forum. 

He's very handsome, he looks very distinguished.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Making his Purrs Forum debut, meet Ruben!
> View attachment 2956165
> 
> View attachment 2956166
> 
> View attachment 2956167
> 
> Right now he is next to me on the sofa - blissfully purring away about how happy he is  I just love him.




Ruben!!  What a handsome boy you are!  

Clever do you have any idea how old he is?


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> Ruben!!  What a handsome boy you are!
> 
> Clever do you have any idea how old he is?




The owner was a little vague, but  thinks two-three years old. People are weird. He'd taken in a stray who turned out to be pregnant, so the kittens were born in his home. How do you then not remember their burfday???
Ruben's new birthday is April 3rd. The day he came back to me...and my brother's birthday.


----------



## boxermom

Hello Ruben! We've been waiting for you. Don't worry, there's plenty of love to go around at BBT and Purse Forum aunties.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Your a very lucky boy Ruben&#8230; welcome


----------



## Cindi

Welcome Ruben! You have no idea how lucky you are to be loved and made a part of Casa Clever.


----------



## dusty paws

Hi Ruben! You are mighty handsome!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> It's been a very busy week at work so far, and the usual chaos at BBT. SuperRube has had a few strolls around the house, been given a smack by Georgie (the traditional welcome to BBT) and has met everyone but Foster (I'll be managing that particular introduction VERY carefully as Fozzie hasn't wet the bed in six whole months. Woo hoo!).
> The most interesting reaction has been from Gramma's little man, William. William has been spending much of his time laying alongside Ruben's pen. Not, as I first thought, to ensure the new boy is made to feel welcome, but to ensure that each time I open the pen to give Ruben a cuddle, Wills is on hand to insert himself between us - rolling on his back and purring up a storm, it's clear my little boy is telling Ruben to, 'back off bub! Dis MAI Gramma. You go get your own!'
> Tomorrow is the frozen peas day for Ruben. I am nervous about the results of his bloods -he's spent so much time scrapping with other cats on the streets that I know there's a good chance he'll be FIV+ Whatever happens, he's here for good. He's such a gentle cat ("I am teh lober, Mummy, not teh fighter") and he already feels like one of the family...just like he did last October, the sad, sad day I saw him sitting at the side of the road as I made my way home from the vet...


good luck SuperRube! i'm sure your bloods and the peanut surgery will go well, all your aunties on tpf are cheering you on! i'm so happy he has a loving forever home. such a happy ending for this little dude!

I'm sure that day in October just killed hurt your heart, especially when you went back and couldn't find him. He bonded with you that day and the outcome of that day is just amazing.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Making his Purrs Forum debut, meet Ruben!
> View attachment 2956165
> 
> View attachment 2956166
> 
> View attachment 2956167
> 
> Right now he is next to me on the sofa - blissfully purring away about how happy he is  I just love him.



welcome Reuben! he is such a handsome guy!!


----------



## poopsie

There he is! 

I don't know why I thought he would be an orange boy :shame:

Welcome to the Purrs Forum you handsome man


----------



## cats n bags

Hay!  Ruben!!!  

Welcome to Purrs Forum.    You gots a nice nose so I know you iz a nice boize.  I kin send you little broder if you wants Tricky Dicky Bird.  He gots no manners cuz he is street urchin.  

Luv, Stinky


----------



## mp4

Hi SuperRuben!  You are a handsome boy!  Since your power is to heal mummy's heart, you just sail through your peanut surgery tomorrow and don't have any bloodwork issues!


----------



## buzzytoes

Hai RubixCube! You are one hunka handsome fellow. I feel like you would be good for lounging on the couch as a kitty blanket on a cold, rainy day.


----------



## leasul2003

My Bella took one look at that little stud and I saw hearts in her eyes. "I is in luv, mommy. Can I haz him, pleeeeze?"


----------



## clevercat

Stupid quotes aren't working. Stinkin' App. Lol I am crabby because I am nervous this morning...
Buzzy, how did you know? My pet name for Ruben is RubixCube!
leasul, Ruben is very happy to consider Bella's offer...especially as he will be leaving his wild days (along with his peenuts) behind him and settling into a life of luxury...
I feel sick with nerves, and once I've dropped him off with LV, will be counting off the hours until I can call for an update and then bring him home.


----------



## poopsie

Fingers crossed for ruben! Do you have teh peas ready?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Fingers crossed for ruben! Do you have teh peas ready?




Peas are in the freezer.
Ruben was an angel at the vet when I dropped him off. LV has fallen wildly in love with him and has already told me 'if it doesn't work out...' Lol.
I couldn't help but think back to that day in October when I had to leave him at the surgery so his owner could collect him (then lose him again). I will be so relieved once I've made the call at 2.00 - and so happy to pick him up tonight.
I am about to go shopping. Organic cooked chicken slices for the brave little man


----------



## clevercat

Yay, the op is over and Ruben is awake already!! Woo hoo, the relief...I feel I can finally eat something now. I collect him in two hours. Yay!!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Yay, the op is over and Ruben is awake already!! Woo hoo, the relief...I feel I can finally eat something now. I collect him in two hours. Yay!!



yay! I just got into work and signed in to see what the news was, i'm so happy everything went smoothly


----------



## inspiredgem

Great news!  I'm sure he will be happy to be back home with you!


----------



## jenny70

Great news Clever!


----------



## boxermom

Yay!!! What a brave boy he is. Ruben certainly deserves the best meal ever.


----------



## clevercat

We're home! I am trying to forget about the cab ride back when SuperRube, annoyed at the driver's initial suggestion that I 'put him in the boot', sat quietly in his carrier on my lap and unleashed a poopie so toxic it was almost weapons grade.
Now we're home, Ruben has had a small dish of chicken and is back in his pen, clearly high as a kite on drugs...


----------



## mp4

Hooray!  Safe and sound!  Who puts an animal family member in the boot?!  Stupid cabby!


----------



## poopsie

I'd like to put _him_ in the boot, or my boot into his posterior :censor:


So glad that Rubes is back home.


----------



## clevercat

A little reassurance, please? Ruben is off his food this morning. He is still very sleepy which I expected, but it's very unusual for him to ignore a dish of chikkin. He ate last night and is using the tray with no problems...ha, I am being neurotic cat mum, aren't I...I hope.


----------



## Cindi

You are allowed to be neurotic. He's your baby. I'm sure he's fine. It takes some cats longer to come completely out of the anesthesia and get back to normal. Add to that the fact that his life has completely changed for the better and he has a lot of new situations to get used to. Call LV if you are really worried. Do you have any REALLY special treats you can tempt him with? Maybe something with a strong smell like tuna heated up?


----------



## cats n bags

Ruben may be going through some adjustments from living on the street with unknown meal times and sources and is just too full to eat any more food from the unlimited supply.  If he is drinking and using the box for both, that is good.

Does he feel hot or cold?  Do you have a kitty thermometer to take a temp?  Did he get any shots yesterday, or just a surgery?  Did he get fluids during surgery to clear the anesthesia faster?  Can you temp him (101F is normal)?   Is he breathing normally?  

It might be worth a call to LV to make you feel better, especially if they are closed on Sundays.  Ruben may be OK and just recovering, but you have been through a lot lately, and may be the one that needs comforting from the vet.  I would make the call if I was worried, and not be embarrassed about it.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> You are allowed to be neurotic. He's your baby. I'm sure he's fine. It takes some cats longer to come completely out of the anesthesia and get back to normal. Add to that the fact that his life has completely changed for the better and he has a lot of new situations to get used to. Call LV if you are really worried. Do you have any REALLY special treats you can tempt him with? Maybe something with a strong smell like tuna heated up?







cats n bags said:


> Ruben may be going through some adjustments from living on the street with unknown meal times and sources and is just too full to eat any more food from the unlimited supply.  If he is drinking and using the box for both, that is good.
> 
> 
> 
> Does he feel hot or cold?  Do you have a kitty thermometer to take a temp?  Did he get any shots yesterday, or just a surgery?  Did he get fluids during surgery to clear the anesthesia faster?  Can you temp him (101F is normal)?   Is he breathing normally?
> 
> 
> 
> It might be worth a call to LV to make you feel better, especially if they are closed on Sundays.  Ruben may be OK and just recovering, but you have been through a lot lately, and may be the one that needs comforting from the vet.  I would make the call if I was worried, and not be embarrassed about it.




Thank you both. I tried calling the surgery sooo many times this morning, but it seems their phone line was down. They're closed now until Monday.
Cats - we didn't do the vaccine yesterday, Ruben is booked in for that at his post-op check next week. LV and I didn't want to put him through too much yesterday. He feels fine, not hot or cold - and his breathing is even. IDK about fluids during the op, they weren't mentioned. The vet nurse did say it'll take 24-36 hours for him to get back to normal. I suppose I am concerned because all my previous neuter/spay experience has been with kittins and they've all bounced back the same evening. 
Poor Rubes, I think there have been so many changes in his life and so much stress living on the street...no wonder he's tired.
Also thinking back to how I felt after surgery last year and the day after is a complete blur. I think I slept through most of it.
Anyway. He is drinking and using the tray. Also, a moment ago there was a small purr as I scritchied him. I'll relax when he eats. Thank you again!!
ETA - Well, he'd obviously eaten something earlier today, because he just yarked it all back up...together with a huge hairball. Poor little man. Just cleaned him up and letting him sleep again...


----------



## boxermom

Aww, poor little guy. So much has happened to him. Mostly great things, but it's still stressful for him. I'm sure he'll be fine within a day or two.


----------



## clevercat

Two very rubbishy photos, but Rubes is out of his pen now...hanging out with William! He still needs to learn a few manners as he's smacked Wills a couple of times...baby steps.




And one of Gerbil, looking just adorable (as always).


----------



## buzzytoes

Wills will have to learn someday. Maybe Rubes will be the one to teach him that being a Gramma's Boy means nothing amongst the peasants!


----------



## clevercat

Ruben is eating brefus with teh masses!


----------



## clevercat

Ruben is a very happy little boy. I'll be putting the pen away today as he has now officially been accepted as a member of BBT


----------



## boxermom

I'm so happy to see this!! You have a family now, Ruben.


----------



## clevercat

Hai ladies! Iz me, D'Beaks! Gramma wuz all Grumpy Cats this morning, makin' us a Catillac. Then I got in an' borked it!


So now she made this as well...


Jasmine goin' to see haow long it takes to destroy this one too...


----------



## Cindi

WOW! That was a fast integration. Great job Ruben. You finally have a wonderful family of your own. 

Girls, what's Gramma gonna' do with you??  You're lucky she loves you. lol


----------



## poopsie

What _are_ those things? LOL


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> What _are_ those things? LOL




http://www.amazon.co.uk/Suck-Uk-Cat-Play-house/dp/B002Z9IDBC
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Suck-Uk-Cat-Play-house/dp/B003IPV0TY

Safe to say mine turned out nothing like the ads...and this afternoon, Liver Pie jumped onto rather than into the tank and squished it. 
My £30 would've lasted longer if I'd shredded the notes and let the cats play with the pieces...
I wish I'd read the reviews first.


----------



## dusty paws

yay ruben!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay Reuben!!! Boo to cheap toys!


----------



## leasul2003

Awesome Ruben! Glad to see you are just one of the clan now.


----------



## clevercat

Gramma's little man is growing up fast!


----------



## dusty paws

hi handsome!


----------



## clevercat

Meanwhile, Ruben has had his first baff, courtesy of Gerbil. He is MUCH better today. I think the surgery really wiped him out - it's taken until today for him to return to being the same little lovebug he was prior to the peenuts op. He seems very content to gaze out the window and catch up on his sleep (and his eating). Meanwhile I am trying to track down the source of a particularly tom-catty waft of pee that sweeps over me every now and then...a small thank you from Ruben, apparently, to let me know how happy he is...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Meanwhile, Ruben has had his first baff, courtesy of Gerbil. He is MUCH better today. I think the surgery really wiped him out - it's taken until today for him to return to being the same little lovebug he was prior to the peenuts op. He seems very content to gaze out the window and catch up on his sleep (and his eating). Meanwhile I am trying to track down the source of a particularly tom-catty waft of pee that sweeps over me every now and then...a small thank you from Ruben, apparently, to let me know how happy he is...





Usually the other cats will go and sniff the offending area. Well, that is how it is done here.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Usually the other cats will go and sniff the offending area. Well, that is how it is done here.




Ha. Here, they just huddle in small groups and giggle their silly heads off as I walk around sniffing deeply...I have a nasty feeling it's on the freshly washed sofa throw.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Ha. Here, they just huddle in small groups and giggle their silly heads off as I walk around sniffing deeply...I have a nasty feeling it's on the freshly washed sofa throw.





Buggers


----------



## Kalos

clevercat said:


> Gramma's little man is growing up fast!
> View attachment 2960556




Is that Phil photobombing in the background? What's he snoozing on top of?


----------



## Cindi

You know you will find it on whatever you just took the time to clean.    Little monsters.


----------



## boxermom

We love them but they sure make a lot of laundry, don't they? Wills is all grown up now!

You have the magic touch, clever, to integrate Ruben so quickly. I think he was just waiting for you to take him into your home so he could live the life of a house cat. He has a lot of napping to catch up on! He must be so relieved to not be on his own and have someone to love and care for him.


----------



## clevercat

Kalos said:


> Is that Phil photobombing in the background? What's he snoozing on top of?




Yes it is! It's a Bergen (sp?) Turbo Scratcher. Cindi recommended it in another thread so I had to race right out and get one. The kittens and Angel love playing with it but as far as Phillip is concerned, it's the best. bed. ever. 
I am in awe of Ruben and how content he is. He likes William very much - they ate brefus side by side this morning  Given Ruben had been living rough for so long, I had visions of him howling to be let out and of me having to stop him escaping each time I opened the door...not so. Right now he is in the window bed, toasting himself in the early morning sunshine and watching live TV (the birds and squirrels at the feeders. Riveting stuff, apparently.). He seems perfectly content to sleep, eat, purr and cuddle...le sigh. All the twists and turns of Fate that (eventually) bought us together...I'm so happy to have my boy home with me.


----------



## Cindi

Sounds like Ruben is exactly where he is supposed to be and he is well aware of it. I'm so happy for you and your sweet boy.  

My Maggie is the only cat that I literally took off the street and she has never wanted to or tried to leave. They know when they are safe and loved.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Sounds like Ruben is exactly where he is supposed to be and he is well aware of it. I'm so happy for you and your sweet boy.
> 
> My Maggie is the only cat that I literally took off the street and she has never wanted to or tried to leave. They know when they are safe and loved.




Aww thank you Cindi. Ruben makes me very happy 
I am hoping he will stay happy to be a house cat. Right now, he is at my feet as I work


and this morning has shown no interest in moving further than the biscuit bowl in the kitchen!
I'm hoping he'll be as content as Angel, who lived on the streets before coming to BBT


----------



## chessmont

clevercat said:


> I am in awe of Ruben and how content he is. He likes William very much - they ate brefus side by side this morning  Given Ruben had been living rough for so long, I had visions of him howling to be let out and of me having to stop him escaping each time I opened the door...not so. Right now he is in the window bed, toasting himself in the early morning sunshine and watching live TV (the birds and squirrels at the feeders. Riveting stuff, apparently.). He seems perfectly content to sleep, eat, purr and cuddle...le sigh.



I once took in My Favorite Cat Ever after he had been on the streets for some years - he never wanted to go out again.  Once though, we were having trouble with our front door not latching and blowing open.  One night I bolted upright in bed at 1 AM and said I have to go to the front door.   There was poor Biggie in the rain and cold sitting on the porch desperately wishing to come in.  I can't believe my intuition - he wasn't meowing I'm not sure I ever heard him meow.  The weather was such I couldn't have heard him anyway.  I miss my Biggie he has been gone for years.  He was a huge tuxedo Manx.


----------



## clevercat

chessmont said:


> I once took in My Favorite Cat Ever after he had been on the streets for some years - he never wanted to go out again.  Once though, we were having trouble with our front door not latching and blowing open.  One night I bolted upright in bed at 1 AM and said I have to go to the front door.   There was poor Biggie in the rain and cold sitting on the porch desperately wishing to come in.  I can't believe my intuition - he wasn't meowing I'm not sure I ever heard him meow.  The weather was such I couldn't have heard him anyway.  I miss my Biggie he has been gone for years.  He was a huge tuxedo Manx.




Aww he sounds like a beautiful boy, chessmont. Do you have a picture of him? Love Manx cats. They're so rare (or seem to be) these days...
Major drama and trauma here at BBT this morning. Ruben bought a few visitors with him when he arrived...fleeeeeees! Eww gross. So I used up an entire tin of RIP Fleas, spraying over the whole house.
Then Advocat drops for the cats...you wouldn't think a teeny-tiny drop on the back of the neck would cause widespread panic, but this is BBT so I don't know why I'm surprised. Only four cats were brave. Ruben, Foster, William and Gerbil. Everyone else started screaming for the RSPCA and running madly up curtains, under beds and into the workings of the sofa. By the time I'd finished (and I still have Willow to do - she's been on the top of the kitchen cabinets since I broke open the first tube) I was wearing more of the product than anyone else. Phillip scared the becheeses out of me by turning himself almost inside out as I applied his drop. Cue his frantic licking, followed by drooling, followed by me panicking, followed by a dish of his favourite food and some smug behaviour from Phil - happy he had me so scared. I am exhausted. Again.


----------



## chessmont

clevercat said:


> Aww he sounds like a beautiful boy, chessmont. Do you have a picture of him? Love Manx cats. They're so rare (or seem to be) these days...
> Major drama and trauma here at BBT this morning. Ruben bought a few visitors with him when he arrived...fleeeeeees! Eww gross. So I used up an entire tin of RIP Fleas, spraying over the whole house.
> Then Advocat drops for the cats...you wouldn't think a teeny-tiny drop on the back of the neck would cause widespread panic, but this is BBT so I don't know why I'm surprised. Only four cats were brave. Ruben, Foster, William and Gerbil. Everyone else started screaming for the RSPCA and running madly up curtains, under beds and into the workings of the sofa. By the time I'd finished (and I still have Willow to do - she's been on the top of the kitchen cabinets since I broke open the first tube) I was wearing more of the product than anyone else. Phillip scared the becheeses out of me by turning himself almost inside out as I applied his drop. Cue his frantic licking, followed by drooling, followed by me panicking, followed by a dish of his favourite food and some smug behaviour from Phil - happy he had me so scared. I am exhausted. Again.



OMG what a picture you draw with words - I can just see it!

I might have a pic of Biggie - it was many years ago I'll have to scan it if I find it.  If I find one I'll post.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Aww he sounds like a beautiful boy, chessmont. Do you have a picture of him? Love Manx cats. They're so rare (or seem to be) these days...
> Major drama and trauma here at BBT this morning. Ruben bought a few visitors with him when he arrived...fleeeeeees! Eww gross. So I used up an entire tin of RIP Fleas, spraying over the whole house.
> Then Advocat drops for the cats...you wouldn't think a teeny-tiny drop on the back of the neck would cause widespread panic, but this is BBT so I don't know why I'm surprised. Only four cats were brave. Ruben, Foster, William and Gerbil. Everyone else started screaming for the RSPCA and running madly up curtains, under beds and into the workings of the sofa. By the time I'd finished (and I still have Willow to do - she's been on the top of the kitchen cabinets since I broke open the first tube) I was wearing more of the product than anyone else. Phillip scared the becheeses out of me by turning himself almost inside out as I applied his drop. Cue his frantic licking, followed by drooling, followed by me panicking, followed by a dish of his favourite food and some smug behaviour from Phil - happy he had me so scared. I am exhausted. Again.




Oh yes......................topicals are sooooooooo traumatic. I imagine the smell must drive their ultra sensitive noses insane. Julius gets a huge Comfortis pill that I have to cut into small pieces and wrestle down his throat. He takes the first two pieces tucked inside a pill pocket. Then he figures it out and won't touch them.


----------



## poopsie

Maybe this would be a better toy for them http://www.oskarandklaus.com/blogs/news/18036640-they-mysterious-cat-piggy-bank


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Maybe this would be a better toy for them http://www.oskarandklaus.com/blogs/news/18036640-they-mysterious-cat-piggy-bank




Oh I like this - we want!
Love Oskar and Klaus, their calendar is up at BBT this year


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Oh I like this - we want!
> Love Oskar and Klaus, their calendar is up at BBT this year





LOL have fun shopping! I Googled cat coin bank and cat piggy bank and there are tons of options


----------



## buzzytoes

Ten seconds is what it took. I totally want the cat bank.


----------



## clevercat

BBT could use some good thoughts for Gerbil, please. He isn't himself at all - it doesn't help that since 9pm last night he has had appalling D++. I've just spoken to LV and I have to fast him today, not even give him his meds. If I'm still worried I have to take him up there tomorrow (Ruben has an early morning appointment, so Gerbil could go in his place). Gerbil is around twelve years old and already has kidney and asthma issues...so every time he gets sick, I worry this will be the last time. I will never be ready to let him go and praying that this is just a one day stomach upset.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> BBT could use some good thoughts for Gerbil, please. He isn't himself at all - it doesn't help that since 9pm last night he has had appalling D++. I've just spoken to LV and I have to fast him today, not even give him his meds. If I'm still worried I have to take him up there tomorrow (Ruben has an early morning appointment, so Gerbil could go in his place). Gerbil is around twelve years old and already has kidney and asthma issues...so every time he gets sick, I worry this will be the last time. I will never be ready to let him go and praying that this is just a one day stomach upset.




Poor little man!  Prayers and well wishes being sent!


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Aww he sounds like a beautiful boy, chessmont. Do you have a picture of him? Love Manx cats. They're so rare (or seem to be) these days...
> Major drama and trauma here at BBT this morning. Ruben bought a few visitors with him when he arrived...fleeeeeees! Eww gross. So I used up an entire tin of RIP Fleas, spraying over the whole house.
> Then Advocat drops for the cats...you wouldn't think a teeny-tiny drop on the back of the neck would cause widespread panic, but this is BBT so I don't know why I'm surprised. .



Ahahahah We usually get one cat done via surprise attack, but then have to chase down the other two then its a two person job. One to hold and one to squeeze that tiny little drop Weirdos


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> BBT could use some good thoughts for Gerbil, please. He isn't himself at all - it doesn't help that since 9pm last night he has had appalling D++. I've just spoken to LV and I have to fast him today, not even give him his meds. If I'm still worried I have to take him up there tomorrow (Ruben has an early morning appointment, so Gerbil could go in his place). Gerbil is around twelve years old and already has kidney and asthma issues...so every time he gets sick, I worry this will be the last time. I will never be ready to let him go and praying that this is just a one day stomach upset.



Oh Gerbil I hope you start to feel better soon. Keeping you in my thoughts today


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> BBT could use some good thoughts for Gerbil, please. He isn't himself at all - it doesn't help that since 9pm last night he has had appalling D++. I've just spoken to LV and I have to fast him today, not even give him his meds. If I'm still worried I have to take him up there tomorrow (Ruben has an early morning appointment, so Gerbil could go in his place). Gerbil is around twelve years old and already has kidney and asthma issues...so every time he gets sick, I worry this will be the last time. I will never be ready to let him go and praying that this is just a one day stomach upset.



Sending healing mojo to Gerbil.  Get better little guy.


----------



## buzzytoes

Feel better Gerbs!!


----------



## clevercat

Thank you, please keep the healing thoughts coming. Gerbil is fast asleep at the moment. No poopies since midday but he is just wiped out and I don't think he'd want to eat if I offered him anything...
To be on the safe side, tomorrow morning I am taking him up to LV along with Ruben. Luckily a friend has offered to drive us up there - I cannot begin to imagine the stress of travelling in a cab with Gerbil and his esplosif squits...it was bad enough last Friday when Ruben did a steamer. I sat there with windows down and breathing through my mouth, praying the driver was down wind of the smelly one...


----------



## boxermom

Healthy vibes being sent for Gerbil.


----------



## chessmont

Hope it is just a temporary tummy upset for Gerbil


----------



## Cindi

Sending good thoughts to sweet Gerbil and everyone at BBT.


----------



## poopsie

oh poor little man.  Sending getwellgetwellgetwell vibes


----------



## mp4

Sending good thoughts for Gerbil!


----------



## clevercat

As usual at BBT, nothing goes quite to plan. Gerbil looks much brighter today, is no longer hanging around the litter trays and he was clearly very hungry this morning. I still wanted to take him up to LV but Gerbs had other plans. The moment I walked up to him (how do they KNOW?? How??), he shot off and it was the work of an instant for him to disappear into the workings of the sofa, flipping me the middle claw as he did so. So only Ruben was brave enough to visit LV this morning. He had his post-op check (all fine), his vaccine (ditto) and many, many snacks and cuddles. His skin and coat are not in the best condition so he is on a supplement to improve things. He is such a gentle boy, I don't think the purr motor stopped the whole time.
As for Gerbil, I am calmer than I was yesterday. I have a probiotic powder to give him every day for five days as LV said it sounds as though Gerbil is not digesting his food properly. She asked me if I felt it was near his time to leave and I honestly don't believe it is just yet. So we've agreed that if I'm worried again I can book a home visit to send Gerbs peacefully to the Bridge. If, when she arrives, LV feels it's treatable she will issue meds and won't even charge me for for the evening visit. Once again, I realise I have the best vet in the world. Please continue to hold a good thought for Gerbil.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> As usual at BBT, nothing goes quite to plan. Gerbil looks much brighter today, is no longer hanging around the litter trays and he was clearly very hungry this morning. I still wanted to take him up to LV but Gerbs had other plans. The moment I walked up to him (how do they KNOW?? How??), he shot off and it was the work of an instant for him to disappear into the workings of the sofa, flipping me the middle claw as he did so. So only Ruben was brave enough to visit LV this morning. He had his post-op check (all fine), his vaccine (ditto) and many, many snacks and cuddles. His skin and coat are not in the best condition so he is on a supplement to improve things. He is such a gentle boy, I don't think the purr motor stopped the whole time.
> As for Gerbil, I am calmer than I was yesterday. I have a probiotic powder to give him every day for five days as LV said it sounds as though Gerbil is not digesting his food properly. She asked me if I felt it was near his time to leave and I honestly don't believe it is just yet. So we've agreed that if I'm worried again I can book a home visit to send Gerbs peacefully to the Bridge. If, when she arrives, LV feels it's treatable she will issue meds and won't even charge me for for the evening visit. Once again, I realise I have the best vet in the world. Please continue to hold a good thought for Gerbil.




Thinking of you Clever!  I'm glad that Gerbil seems to be feeling better. Continued prayers and well wishes for you and the BBT.


----------



## boxermom

I'm so glad to hear Gerbil appears to be better--was going to ask for an update. Ruben is a brave boy and it sounds like he's content to be an indoor cat with someone to watch over him.


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> Thinking of you Clever!  I'm glad that Gerbil seems to be feeling better. Continued prayers and well wishes for you and the BBT.







boxermom said:


> I'm so glad to hear Gerbil appears to be better--was going to ask for an update. Ruben is a brave boy and it sounds like he's content to be an indoor cat with someone to watch over him.




Thank you both. He's had his probiotic powder and is now dozing on the sofa...I am very happy to say he's 100% better than he was this time yesterday.
Meanwhile, photo time!
After poopsie posted that cat bank clip, I had to get one. It's here already!


William is allowing Ruben to share His Cushion. This, he would like everyone to know, is a Very Big Deal.


Throw back Friday...Lookit how tiny Wills used to be!


Oh gosh teeny tiny pictures.


----------



## cats n bags

Yay!!! for Gerbil feeling better.

Do you think he had a reaction to the flea stuff?


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Thank you both. He's had his probiotic powder and is now dozing on the sofa...I am very happy to say he's 100% better than he was this time yesterday.
> Meanwhile, photo time!
> After poopsie posted that cat bank clip, I had to get one. It's here already!
> View attachment 2965103
> 
> William is allowing Ruben to share His Cushion. This, he would like everyone to know, is a Very Big Deal.
> View attachment 2965104
> 
> Throw back Friday...Lookit how tiny Wills used to be!
> View attachment 2965105
> 
> Oh gosh teeny tiny pictures.
> View attachment 2965106



aww look at your beautiful house panthers! Wills used to be sooo teeny! I love that he is bonding with Reuben, so sweet!


----------



## dusty paws

awwwww they look like twins!


----------



## poopsie

OMG even the bockses are adorable!

So glad Gerbs is on the uptick. It is amazing how quickly they can move when they really want to


----------



## mp4

Yay Gerbil!  I'm sure you are relieved.

William is being a big boy.  Maybe Ruben has won is heart too!


----------



## clevercat

Little update - Gerbs is running around and playing like a kitten tonight! Lovely to watch him


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Yay!!! for Gerbil feeling better.
> 
> Do you think he had a reaction to the flea stuff?




You know, I wondered about that myself. I tend not to treat him on a regular basis because of his dermatitis. Maybe it was an allergic reaction. Poor little guy, so happy to see him popping into the kitchen for a sneaky snack this evening - he hasn't done that in days.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Little update - Gerbs is running around and playing like a kitten tonight! Lovely to watch him


----------



## boxermom

Good news all around. I love the Ruben and Wills together. You have such a lovely family (despite all the tricks they pull on you).


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Little update - Gerbs is running around and playing like a kitten tonight! Lovely to watch him




Yay Gerbs!!!!  Woo hoo!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Maybe Gerbs just needed some extra attention with the new family member's arrival and decided not to push the issue once he knew LV would be involved.  Glad he is feeling better! 
Please, please, please I need video of BBT's reaction to the cat bank!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Maybe Gerbs just needed some extra attention with the new family member's arrival and decided not to push the issue once he knew LV would be involved.  Glad he is feeling better!
> Please, please, please I need video of BBT's reaction to the cat bank!




Ha! You can see it for yourself when you're here for afternoon tea


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Good news all around. I love the Ruben and Wills together. You have such a lovely family (despite all the tricks they pull on you).




Thank you boxermom. I don't think the tricks and mischief will ever stop (woken up with a booger in the face this morning. Thank you, William) but life would be so  grey without these maniacs in my life.
Ruben surprised me today. Knowing he has been used to living outside and that he might miss teh Great Outdoors, I have been super-careful letting myself in and out of BBT. This morning, chatting to my neighbour as we fed Doris, I left the door open. As usual, Murphy and the kittins were hanging around (my friend always brings them snacks). Ruben however, he was HORRIFIED! Backing up speedily and gazing wide-eyed from behind the new cat tree in the hallway, it was very clear he was telling me to, 'Shut teh door naow Mummy! Don't you know it's Dangerous out there? I'm going back to my cushion until you come to your senses.'
Sadly, he is right about the danger. I'm not going to write about it here, but the area I scooped Ruben up from has a completely evil insert the expletive of your choice here harming cats. I loathe people.
More than ever, I am sure Ruben and I are destined to be together. And so grateful things finally fell into place.

boxermom - I keep meaning to ask, how is Sabo doing? Please give him a big smoochie from his Aunty cc


----------



## buzzytoes

Wow how great that you were able to scoop Rubes up from that area then! People are such a$$holes. 

Once we pick dates to be in the UK I am totally going to set a countdown on my phone for afternoon tea at BBT.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Wow how great that you were able to scoop Rubes up from that area then! People are such a$$holes.
> 
> Once we pick dates to be in the UK I am totally going to set a countdown on my phone for afternoon tea at BBT.




You may also want to look into buying a gas mask. Ever since Stinky's Mum mentioned Tricky Dicky Bird's prize winning sparkles, William has been determined to out-toot him. So far, I believe he is succeeding.


----------



## clevercat

Like mother...


Like daughter.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh what a heart melter those pictures are


----------



## Cindi

Awwwwwwww! Sweet babies   I'm so happy Ruben was able to show you how much he wants to be a part of your family. As for that "person" harming animals


----------



## jenny70

Sooooo cute!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Angel I do believe you might be bigger than that bed!! What a couple of content kitties.


----------



## boxermom

I love the pix of Angel and her baby. It makes me happy when Sabo lays like this--it tells me he's feeling safe and trusts us. Same with the kitties--they feel so safe with you and each other.


----------



## clevercat

Ruben still has a lot of sleep to catch up on.


----------



## dusty paws

awww babies! ruben you are so cute!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Like mother...
> View attachment 2967306
> 
> Like daughter.
> View attachment 2967307


love these two tortie girls! Angel has the cutest belleh! razzberries for both!



clevercat said:


> Ruben still has a lot of sleep to catch up on.
> View attachment 2967751



aww hi sweet Ruben,  he knows the dangers of outside too well, I think he knows he's home forever


----------



## clevercat

Popped back for lunch before heading out to another meeting - Ruben and Gerbs have not moved since I left this morning


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Popped back for lunch before heading out to another meeting - Ruben and Gerbs have not moved since I left this morning
> View attachment 2968507



 so sweet! having Ruben as part of your family just warms my heart so much! His story is truly a happy ever after


----------



## gazoo

Omigosh, Ruben is precious!  Congratulations on the addition.  I haven't been to this forum in a while and trying to catch up.  I hope Gerbil continues to improve.


----------



## clevercat

gazoo said:


> Omigosh, Ruben is precious!  Congratulations on the addition.  I haven't been to this forum in a while and trying to catch up.  I hope Gerbil continues to improve.




gazoo - welcome back! How are Hagar and Wembley? And the pup?


----------



## gazoo

clevercat said:


> gazoo - welcome back! How are Hagar and Wembley? And the pup?



Hagar is growing like a fiend.  Turns 2 next month! Can't believe how time has flown by.  He is still actively destroying my clothing, namely my robes and nighties.  He pulls them off the bed and munches away.  It's made me far tidier at least.  He hasn't tried anything on any of my husband's clothing which frankly pisses me off.  Why only my stuff?!?  Wembley is losing weight, lost 4 pounds in the last few months.  My vet says he thinks he is older than we think.  Overall he is slowing down and very noisy, making meep sounds at all hours.  He's obsessed with being in my husband's office during the day (my husband works from home), and pretty much drives my husband crazy with the "meeping" sounds, but what can you do?  It makes us laugh so much.  He's eating well and still fastidious about grooming, which is what our vet told us to keep an eye on.  

Magnus, the pup, is a beast.  Nine months old now and 135 pounds 33" tall at the shoulders.  He's sweet as can be and loves to "play" with the cats which gives me heart palpitations.  Wembley does the MEEP sound, which sounds like a squeeze toy and Magnus tries to put his ginormous paw on him in return, which hurts like hell on me, so I try to keep them separate, which is hard because Wembley loves to be near him.  It's a bit of a headache, frankly.  But we're muddling through it.  Brilliant Hagar never lets himself be near the dog's paws.  And he has his practiced HISSSSS which stops Magnus in his tracks.

I had a beastly black eye last month from Magnus doing puppy zoomies in the house and me stupidly bending down to retrieve something.  His head bonked my head hard enough that the lights went out for a few seconds.  Horrible timing as I had a dr apt the next day and they were anxious to ask if I was being "abused".  I said yes, but from the puppy (showed them photos), not my husband.  LOL  

Here's Magnus yesterday.  We took him out for ice cream.  Our local ice cream parlor offers vanilla with bacon chunks for dogs.    You can see how tall he is next to me.  And also Wembley and Hagar hanging out at Magnus' water bucket.  They LOVE to drink his water.


----------



## chessmont

Magnus is magnificent!  And big!  I had an IW x Greyhound and he was always injuring me, the worst was I fell over him flat on my face and my teeth cut my lip on the inside and the cut also on the outside.  I have a nice scar there now.  Kiley died when he was only 7-1/2, very suddenly, it was a heartbreaker.


----------



## gazoo

chessmont said:


> Magnus is magnificent!  And big!  I had an IW x Greyhound and he was always injuring me, the worst was I fell over him flat on my face and my teeth cut my lip on the inside and the cut also on the outside.  I have a nice scar there now.  Kiley died when he was only 7-1/2, very suddenly, it was a heartbreaker.



I'm so sorry about Kiley's sudden death.  How tragic!  The surprise deaths stay with you so long.  

I hope your face and body healed without having to deal with fever and infection.  The aches and pains from a fall like that can really wreck havoc.  

Magnus has pulled me off my feet several times.  Dragged my butt down our steep driveway.  So embarrassing!  Hence why he now wears that head bridle, to help control him.  Once he hit 100 pounds, he was dragging me like a rag doll.  He's perfectly behaved with the bridle, thankfully.  There have been several times I've almost fallen over him at home or because he rushes by me, but I've managed to hold on to his scruff and pulled myself upright.  He's uber careful around the kids, but of course not around me.  Or I'm just a klutz.  LOL


----------



## chessmont

gazoo said:


> I'm so sorry about Kiley's sudden death.  How tragic!  The surprise deaths stay with you so long.
> 
> I hope your face and body healed without having to deal with fever and infection.  The aches and pains from a fall like that can really wreck havoc.
> 
> Magnus has pulled me off my feet several times.  Dragged my butt down our steep driveway.  So embarrassing!  Hence why he now wears that head bridle, to help control him.  Once he hit 100 pounds, he was dragging me like a rag doll.  He's perfectly behaved with the bridle, thankfully.  There have been several times I've almost fallen over him at home or because he rushes by me, but I've managed to hold on to his scruff and pulled myself upright.  He's uber careful around the kids, but of course not around me.  Or I'm just a klutz.  LOL



Those big ones can be dangerous LOL.  Forgot to mention it also loosened my front upper teeth I couldn't chew with them for 6 months but they tightened up.  He was a walking accident waiting to happen!  Yes I healed up OK thanks


----------



## boxermom

clever, I'm so happy and amazed how quickly Ruben has been accepted by the rest of BBT. He is where he belonged all along--both he and you knew it.

gazoo, Magnus is a big, handsome boy! He looks brindle, my favorite color (for boxers, too). Until I began exercising seriously, Sabo (just 90 lbs.) could pull me off my feet. I'm healthier now so he can't get away with that. 135 lbs is a different story--with 4 legs, that's a lot of dog to control, even when they're gentle.


----------



## buzzytoes

Rubes just looks like a sleek, black panther. 

I cannot believe how big Magnus has gotten! At only nine months to boot! I accidentally got in the way of a young Great Dane trying to get her halti lead off over the weekend. Great big bruise and two scratches to show for it.


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> Like mother...
> View attachment 2967306
> 
> Like daughter.
> View attachment 2967307



This is just too cute!

Of course SuperRube knows not to run outside!


----------



## clevercat

Today at BBT - it's Sloth Central 
Everyone is exhausted after 12 hours of sleep followed by walking across the kitchen to breakfast.






Gramma's Little Man


----------



## clevercat

Gah, the cuteness!
Olivia-Skye, perfectly colour-coordinated.


----------



## boxermom

If you wouldn't work them so hard, they'd get caught up on their napping


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> If you wouldn't work them so hard, they'd get caught up on their napping


 
LOL! I know, I really should start carrying their meals to them instead of making them traipse across the house


----------



## dusty paws

olivia!! you are so lovely!


----------



## poopsie

Your home is Snoodle Central


----------



## Cindi

Snoodle heaven


----------



## clevercat

My baby boy


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> My baby boy
> View attachment 2971938



aww the look of love


----------



## boxermom

Love those whiskers!


----------



## clevercat

Rube's toe beans 


All calloused from months on the road.
Making up for lost time, the only thing Ruben has done today is walk to the fridge for a snack. Back on the sofa now and asleep (again).


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Rube's toe beans
> View attachment 2972059
> 
> All calloused from months on the road.
> Making up for lost time, the only thing Ruben has done today is walk to the fridge for a snack. Back on the sofa now and asleep (again).



those poor toe beans! I think they'll heal up and get less callused in the near future


----------



## buzzytoes

Aww his poor toe beans make me so sad. I have never seen such rough beans!! So glad he is home.


----------



## inspiredgem

clevercat said:


> My baby boy
> View attachment 2971938



I love all your fur babies but this one melts my heart.  It makes me so happy to think what happiness lays ahead of him as a member of BBT!


----------



## Cindi

Ruben's poor little tootsies    I'm sure they will heal up. He is so lucky you took him in. He knows it too. Smiling in every pic.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh Ruben, so glad you found your forever home so you can rest, be loved and of course eat as much glorious chicken as you can.


----------



## boxermom

Ruben, you've earned every good thing that is coming to you in your life. No more fending for yourself on the street. Nap as much as you want and need. Have fun too!


----------



## clevercat

Sweet SuperRube - I just can't say enough how much I love this little guy. He is so smart - he already knows that 1. The fridge contains chikkin and 2. Mummy is a sucker who will give him a piece of that chikkin every.single.time. she goes to the fridge.
This morning, Ruben caught a sunbeam and he learned how to play! Out of all the toys he could've chosen, he picked one in Missy's favourite colour...


----------



## poopsie

sigh..........................so handsome


----------



## Cindi

He is adorable.


----------



## boxermom

I just love seeing him enjoying life. You're an angel for not giving up and working so hard and long to get him to BBT, where he belongs--it's obvious he belongs with you.


----------



## cats n bags

I still can't believe that Ruben went through so much hell and high water for nothin'

Nothin' to be scared of

Nothin' to hurt him

Nothin' to get him in the troubles (peanuts)

Nothin' to do all day but work on his tan

Nothin' to do all night but sleep soundly in a soft, dry bed

Nothin' to worry about someone eating all the foods


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Sweet SuperRube - I just can't say enough how much I love this little guy. He is so smart - he already knows that 1. The fridge contains chikkin and 2. Mummy is a sucker who will give him a piece of that chikkin every.single.time. she goes to the fridge.
> This morning, Ruben caught a sunbeam and he learned how to play! Out of all the toys he could've chosen, he picked one in Missy's favourite colour...
> View attachment 2973009
> 
> View attachment 2973010



Ruben is so handsome, such a sweet boy he deserves the world! i'm glad he no longer has to use his smarts for surviving but for showing Mom sees I know wheres the chikkins is!


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> Rube's toe beans
> View attachment 2972059
> 
> All calloused from months on the road.
> Making up for lost time, the only thing Ruben has done today is walk to the fridge for a snack. Back on the sofa now and asleep (again).



Poor guy!!!  This photo makes me sad to see but so happy to know this won't last long at BBT!  Please post an after photo when those poor working peds heals up and luks all perty again!



clevercat said:


> Sweet SuperRube - I just can't say enough how much I love this little guy. He is so smart - he already knows that 1. The fridge contains chikkin and 2. Mummy is a sucker who will give him a piece of that chikkin every.single.time. she goes to the fridge.
> This morning, Ruben caught a sunbeam and he learned how to play! Out of all the toys he could've chosen, he picked one in Missy's favourite colour...
> View attachment 2973009
> 
> View attachment 2973010



Some things are just meant to be....


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I still can't believe that Ruben went through so much hell and high water for nothin'
> 
> 
> 
> Nothin' to be scared of
> 
> 
> 
> Nothin' to hurt him
> 
> 
> 
> Nothin' to get him in the troubles (peanuts)
> 
> 
> 
> Nothin' to do all day but work on his tan
> 
> 
> 
> Nothin' to do all night but sleep soundly in a soft, dry bed
> 
> 
> 
> Nothin' to worry about someone eating all the foods




I just love this 
Ruben continues to make his way ever deeper into my heart...
Ever since Sol died, I have been waiting for another cat like him to come along - one who follows me like a little dog and loves his belly razzberries. Rubes does both (like Solly, he is especially close on my heels whenever I am in the vicinity of the fridge). He has just four places he likes to sleep. In the kitchen window, the lounge window, at my feet (as below)


and by my side, like this morning's peekchure


Really I feel incredibly blessed that things worked out as they did.


----------



## clevercat

Better not forget Gramma's boy!





I'm delighted Wills and Ruben are getting along so well - they even share the same bowl at snack times!
Meanwhile the sloths continue doing what they do best...


----------



## inspiredgem

I love seeing pictures of you happy little family 

And, Reuben is a very special soul and has made it very clear that he was always meant to be with you.


----------



## boxermom

Ruben has found his person--he must feel so content now. Pix of your family make me smile. They all have an abundance of love.


----------



## clevercat

HAY! Gramma! You hab read an' understood teh terms an' conditions ob this cushion? Good. Fetches me some chikkin then, please.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> HAY! Gramma! You hab read an' understood teh terms an' conditions ob this cushion? Good. Fetches me some chikkin then, please.
> View attachment 2975359



 I'm so glad that Rubes and Will are bestest buds! Ruben has fit into your family seamlessly, he's such a sweet soul.

love this pillow!!!


----------



## clevercat

Phillip has not been pheatured much lately


----------



## Cindi

What a lovely photo to wake up to. Good morning sweet boy. You are adorable as always.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> What a lovely photo to wake up to. Good morning sweet boy. You are adorable as always.




One more for Aunty Cindi


And Teh Soulful Look from SuperRube


----------



## clevercat

MOAR Rubes!
Spending a cold and rainy afternoon snoodling with Mummy  le sigh.


----------



## clevercat

George is all Grumpy Cats because Ruben is getting so much attention.


----------



## clevercat

Ruben takes baby steps towards his first snoodle!


----------



## boxermom

Thank you for the photos--they make me smile.


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay for peektures!


----------



## clevercat

Ruben's first snoodle! George photobomb for the eagle-eyed.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Phillip has not been pheatured much lately
> View attachment 2978228




What a handsome boy!!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Ruben's first snoodle! George photobomb for the eagle-eyed.
> View attachment 2978610
> 
> View attachment 2978611




Love!


----------



## poopsie

PHIL!!!!!


----------



## Cindi

Love all the pics. Such a beautiful family. Great job on the snoodle Super Rube.


----------



## dusty paws

georgie you handsome sourpuss you.


----------



## clevercat

I know this is such a tiny thing to write about but this morning, Foster took what for a troubled meezer is a giant step. I could hear him when I woke up but he was nowhere to be seen. None of his usual hiding spaces - and more importantly not in his usual snuggled-up-with-my-Person position. I eventually tracked him down in the window, where he was sunning himself happily and chattering to the birdies and the squirrel. It's the first time in three years he's moved that far away from the safety of the bed. So happy this morning. The title of one of Echoes' threads springs to mind: Sometimes it's the simple things.
ETA - Yay Meezer!


----------



## poopsie

Awwwwwww.....................what a brave little man.


----------



## Cindi

That's amazing! Foster chattering at birds probably would have made me cry


----------



## inspiredgem

So happy to hear that Foster is having a wonderful morning adventure.  This just made my day


----------



## boxermom

that sounds wonderful--yay Foster!


----------



## stylemechanel

Hello my dear friend. So sorry to bother you but your PM box is full. While I know you are wanted by all I'd like to send you  a post!


----------



## clevercat

stylemechanel said:


> Hello my dear friend. So sorry to bother you but your PM box is full. While I know you are wanted by all I'd like to send you  a post!




Cleared! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## clevercat

BBT BFFs


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

The Office Assistant




Tiems for a small snack, Mummy?


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> The Office Assistant
> View attachment 2980451
> 
> View attachment 2980452
> 
> Tiems for a small snack, Mummy?



Rubes says chikkins pweaaseee


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> Cleared! {{{hugs}}}



Thank you!!!


----------



## clevercat

Caturday at BBT
Snoodles with Phil and Gerbs


(Photobomb courtesy of Murphy T Maniac)
A rare 'in the wild' sighting of Amen T Kittin


----------



## clevercat

Baff time for Clawed!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Good morning BBT, thanks for the pictures really makes me day.


----------



## clevercat

Ruben loves teh 'nip!


----------



## poopsie

That second picture says it all


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> That second picture says it all




Yep, wide eyes, pupils dilated...Rubes is in teh zone. 
Meanwhile, Wills is trying hard to out-cute him.


----------



## clevercat

One more...lazy Sunday at BBT.


----------



## boxermom

Perfect weekend at BBT!

Maybe Ruben never had anything to play with or any catnip. Now he knows what a loving home is like.


----------



## leasul2003

It's so beautiful to see how Rueben is fitting in so well with his new family.


----------



## gazoo

This thread is really pure joy.  Thank you, Clever for posting the photos.  Your bunch makes my day every time.


----------



## stylemechanel

Well, my very dear friend, I do believe it is officially May 4th at BBT. So......


*Happy Happy Birthday!!!! * I hope it is a great one filled with lots of snuggling from the babies!! artyhat:


----------



## pinky7129

I just spent two days going through all of the 554 pages. I've laughed, cried, and jumped for joy with you.

How are your plans for the garden fencing coming along?


----------



## buzzytoes

I didn't realize Clever was a May the Forth Be With You baby.Happy Birthday Clever!!! May your day be filled with purse shopping and gato snuggles. artyhat:


----------



## clevercat

Thank you ladies! More later, but I am told I need to remind everyone there is another Star Wars baby here...
Olivia-Skye is three today!




The official Burfday Pawtrait




Remembering (as I do every day) Sweet Sol on his birthday. Play hard up at the Bridge, baby boy!


----------



## poopsie

Happy Burfday to Clever, Livvie and Solomon Seal! artyhat:


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hooray for birthdays artyhat:


----------



## cats n bags

Hoppy Birdies to eberyone!


----------



## Cindi

Happy, Happy birthday everyone!!!! I hope you get lots of head butts and chicken treats. Solomon have a good birthday playing with your friends at The Bridge. 






poopsie said:


> Happy Burfday to Clever, Livvie and Solomon Seal! artyhat:


----------



## dusty paws

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY Clever!

And much birfday love to Olivia Skye too!


----------



## boxermom

Happy burfdays to everyone!


----------



## Candice0985

Happy Birfday Clever and Liver pie! and happy birthday to Solly too, play hard and run fast little man


----------



## jenny70

Happiest Birthday wishes to you, Olivia and Solly!


----------



## mp4

resents


----------



## poopsie

Miss Olivia Skye belongs on a calendar...........such a gorgeous kitty


----------



## clevercat

pinky7129 said:


> I just spent two days going through all of the 554 pages. I've laughed, cried, and jumped for joy with you.
> 
> How are your plans for the garden fencing coming along?




When I started this thread I could never have imagined it would still be going strong three years later...amazing. 
Hmm well the garden is back on hold for a while as, thanks to these maniacs, I have to buy a new front door. I am going to see some - what are these people called - door fitters? - on Friday, to choose something suitable for the inhabitants of BBT. Reinforced steel springs to mind.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you for the burfday wishes everyone! Livvie had lots of presents and ate too much frostin' - much like last year


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> When I started this thread I could never have imagined it would still be going strong three years later...amazing.
> Hmm well the garden is back on hold for a while as, thanks to these maniacs, I have to buy a new front door. I am going to see some - what are these people called - door fitters? - on Friday, to choose something suitable for the inhabitants of BBT. Reinforced steel springs to mind.



What did the little darlings do?

Do you have the option of putting what we call a storm door on the front of the house.  This is an outer door that goes in front of the solid front door.  I have doors with glass on the lower half and I can switch between glass or screen on the top half.  Most of the time they are content with looking out the bottom glass and don't mess with the screen part.  The down side would be if you have a mail slot that would be covered if you were to lock the storm door.  

Mine is a sceurity door, so I have locks that can be locked from the outside, but the less expensive doors can only be locked from the inside.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> What did the little darlings do?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the option of putting what we call a storm door on the front of the house.  This is an outer door that goes in front of the solid front door.  I have doors with glass on the lower half and I can switch between glass or screen on the top half.  Most of the time they are content with looking out the bottom glass and don't mess with the screen part.  The down side would be if you have a mail slot that would be covered if you were to lock the storm door.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is a sceurity door, so I have locks that can be locked from the outside, but the less expensive doors can only be locked from the inside.




Hmm that's a very good idea. I like the idea of being able to switch out glass for screen...although storm doors are almost unheard of here. Anyway, I'll toddle over tomorrow to take a look at how much this latest escapade is going to cost me...
I currently have a thick, thick wooden door. The kittins have been in the habit of using the lower panel as a scratching post, which hasn't really bothered me as getting a new door has been on the 'to-do' list forever. What did bother me was looking at the door the other day and realising I could see daylight through one of the panels. Little toads. I've repaired the crack with woodfiller for now, but the maniacs are already sharpening their claws on the area either side of it. *sigh*
Meanwhile, my baby boy caught another sunbeam this morning.


And he spent yesterday afternoon cuddled into me as I worked. It's a horribly dark photo, I know - but lookit at that widdle pink tongue! Squeee!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Hmm that's a very good idea. I like the idea of being able to switch out glass for screen...although storm doors are almost unheard of here. Anyway, I'll toddle over tomorrow to take a look at how much this latest escapade is going to cost me...
> I currently have a thick, thick wooden door. The kittins have been in the habit of using the lower panel as a scratching post, which hasn't really bothered me as getting a new door has been on the 'to-do' list forever. What did bother me was looking at the door the other day and realising I could see daylight through one of the panels. Little toads. I've repaired the crack with woodfiller for now, but the maniacs are already sharpening their claws on the area either side of it. *sigh*
> Meanwhile, my baby boy caught another sunbeam this morning.
> View attachment 2987592
> 
> And he spent yesterday afternoon cuddled into me as I worked. It's a horribly dark photo, I know - but lookit at that widdle pink tongue! Squeee!
> View attachment 2987593



Super Rubes does look like he has found his spot in life.  I can't believe that none of the other people could keep him around, and he is velcro-kitty for you.  Miss Bean must be keeping everyone awake with all of her joyful purring that her plan went so well.

If you can't find the kind of door you want, check the door area for metal or plexiglas door panels.  These would screw onto the existing door to protect it from damage.  Dog people use them for dog scratching, and the shorter ones are called kick panels to protect the bottom of the door when people kick it to open it.    

You could also get some plexiglas cut and drilled to fit your door.  I would measure it to fit over any decorative panels to completely cover them and attach to the thickest part of the lower section of the door.  If/when you replace the solid door, you could remove the cover and put it on the new door when it is installed.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Super Rubes does look like he has found his spot in life.  I can't believe that none of the other people could keep him around, and he is velcro-kitty for you.  Miss Bean must be keeping everyone awake with all of her joyful purring that her plan went so well.
> 
> If you can't find the kind of door you want, check the door area for metal or plexiglas door panels.  These would screw onto the existing door to protect it from damage.  Dog people use them for dog scratching, and the shorter ones are called kick panels to protect the bottom of the door when people kick it to open it.
> 
> You could also get some plexiglas cut and drilled to fit your door.  I would measure it to fit over any decorative panels to completely cover them and attach to the thickest part of the lower section of the door.  If/when you replace the solid door, you could remove the cover and put it on the new door when it is installed.


 
I was just last night thinking the exact same thing, that Missy must finally be letting everyone at the Bridge have some peace, now that her plan has finally come together. I miss her very much  - I am sure that's why she sent Ruben. He really is velcro-kitteh...still sitting next to me today as I work. This cat radiates calm and contentment.
That is a really good idea about the plexiglas - especially being able to remove it and reinstall on the new door.


----------



## clevercat

Ruben gets a baff


----------



## boxermom

^so cute!!! I'll bet Ruben is the happiest cat in the UK by now.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> ^so cute!!! I'll bet Ruben is the happiest cat in the UK by now.




I think you are right, boxermom! Ruben is just so happy - he is still spending most of his time next to me, sleeping with his chin on my lap - or he is eating, or watching the birdies and chattering away to them, all smug because he is Safe Inside and they aren't...
This morning he finished what the kittins started - destroying the Turbo Scratcher. I am hoping the refills I ordered will get here quickly.


It wasn't anything to do with me, Mummy! I thinks it was Beaker-Jane.


----------



## poopsie

He is such a gorgeous boy!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> He is such a gorgeous boy!




So true, Aunty poopsie!
Lookit me, I've been sleeping next to Mummy all day


----------



## buzzytoes

Hahahaha I love it when his little pink tongue sticks out!


----------



## ColtsFan86

clevercat said:


> So true, Aunty poopsie!
> Lookit me, I've been sleeping next to Mummy all day
> View attachment 2989026




I love this one!


----------



## Jasmyn

Ruben is a lover!  Such a handsome boy!


----------



## dusty paws

clever that pillow behind rubes is SO true!


----------



## poopsie

Awwwwwww......I just love it when they tongue tip! So happy that things finally came together and Ruben is now living the life.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> clever that pillow behind rubes is SO true!




Ha! The kittins think it's missing a letter - there should be an 'i' between U and N in Runs


----------



## mp4

Super Rube looks like my first cat.  His name was Lucky.  Also fitting for Ruben!

The fact he sleeps with his tongue out is insanely cute!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> So true, Aunty poopsie!
> Lookit me, I've been sleeping next to Mummy all day
> View attachment 2989025
> 
> View attachment 2989026
> 
> View attachment 2989028




He looks so gorgeous in this photos especially the last one he looks like a house Panther [emoji4]


----------



## clevercat

A little somethin-somethin for Stinky's Mum 


ETA - corrected a boo- boo


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> A little somethin-somethin for Murphy's Mum
> View attachment 2989999





_Don't worry peeples.  That was not an earthquake and a solar storm.  It was just my mum blowin' up the power grid.

Luv, Stinky _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Don't worry peeples.  That was not an earthquake and a solar storm.  It was just my mum blowin' up the power grid.
> 
> 
> 
> Luv, Stinky _




HAY! Miss Stinky!
Is a surprise we noes hab an international power outage, what wiff you blowin' up teh grid ober Mr Murphy an' Gramma makin' teh sappy eyes at this miscreant




Love
D'Beaks


----------



## clevercat

One more...Ruben's toe beans are slowly but surely becoming the toe beans of a pampered kitteh...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> HAY! Miss Stinky!
> Is a surprise we noes hab an international power outage, what wiff you blowin' up teh grid ober Mr Murphy an' Gramma makin' teh sappy eyes at this miscreant
> View attachment 2990021
> 
> View attachment 2990022
> 
> Love
> D'Beaks



_Hay Beaker!!!!  

Someone needs to wash dat boize face.  He gotz cat hairz on his nose. :giggles:

Luv, Stinky  _


----------



## clevercat

Sleepy Sunday at BBT


----------



## boxermom

I love how cats sleep. They look like they're exhausted from working in the coal mine all day.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I love how cats sleep. They look like they're exhausted from working in the coal mine all day.




That made me lol! Ruben has strolled to the kitchen and back twice today and is now


completely wiped out.


----------



## poopsie

So sweet! And Phil................well.........................


----------



## clevercat

Brightening Mondays everywhere....


----------



## poopsie

Hey there Georgie boy!


----------



## clevercat

Remembering Missy today, on what would've been her fourth birthday.




Love you always, Maia-Annabel.


----------



## cats n bags




----------



## boxermom

Missy, you are greatly missed by all of us. Your plan for Ruben worked perfectly.


----------



## poopsie

Happy Burfday Missy


----------



## jenny70

boxermom said:


> Missy, you are greatly missed by all of us. Your plan for Ruben worked perfectly.




Perfectly said..


----------



## clevercat

No paparazzi, Mum!


----------



## clevercat

Gramma's little man doesn't know it yet, but he is heading off to LV in a few days time. As you all know, he is the kittin with the severest herpes symptoms and he has been on round after round of ABs to help with the boogery sneezles.
LV thinks we should do nasal swabs so she can work out what AB would work best long-term.
I am already having nightmares about getting him into the carrier, never mind anything else...
I mean, look at the stink-eye he's giving me now.


----------



## Cindi

Maybe you could just grab something sneezed on and let LV swab that??


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Maybe you could just grab something sneezed on and let LV swab that??




That's not a bad idea, Cindi. Goodness knows (nose? lol) there have been enough prime specimens dotted around recently...


----------



## clevercat

Clawed is such a cutie!


Gerbil is fast asleep on William's neck 
On another note - I am thinking of setting up a blog about life at Butterbean Towers. Thoughts? Pitfalls?


----------



## leasul2003

Yes please!!!! I will be the first subscriber.


----------



## Cindi

Oh Clever you must! We have been telling you to write about BBT for years. I would be second to join only 'cause Leasul got there first.


----------



## boxermom

Yes^, we've supported this for a long time. Your writing is gifted--very descriptive and funny along with the serious things that happen in a home with animals. It's a great idea.


----------



## jenny70

Yes! Yes! Yes!!!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

Aww thank you for the support, ladies! I will look at setting one up and will let you know. If anyone has any tips for getting started, please do let me know - I haven't a clue.
Meanwhile, what was meant to be a routine visit to LV with Ruben this morning, well, it's turned into a a bit of a nightmare. 
Ruben had dropped a little weight, and on closer inspection LV found a very bad case of gingivitis in a small area of Ruben's gum. Enough that he is in some pain. Now, she'd picked up on it last visit but it has become much  worse in just a fortnight. It appears my baby boy is possibly allergic to his own teeth - read more here
http://www.m.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/cat-lymphocytic-plasmacytic-gingivitis-stomatitis
(I scared myself stupid reading it) and is likely to need to have them all removed, a costly operation - and one that is not covered by insurance, because why would my life be that easy - that comes with some risk, as it involves removing healthy teeth. 
For now, Ruben has had a cocktail of ABs and painkilling shots (together with his second vaccine) and is currently totally spaced out at my feet. I am feeling much the same way. My poor little man.


----------



## Cindi

Clever I had a cat with Stomatitis. He was 14 when he had all of his teeth out. 1 hour after being fully out of anesthesia he ate an entire can of wet food. He never had another problem with his mouth and lived another 4 years. My vet also said Sabrina had Stomatitis. Since she is 19 or so I did not have her teeth removed. She had a steroid shot and an antibiotic shot which cleared everything up and the redness and inflammation have not come back. I watch her every time she eats to make sure she is not favoring one side or having trouble chewing, so far so good. Maybe Ruben just needs a dental cleaning to be good as new. I will keep fingers and paws crossed here for you and Super Rubes.


----------



## cats n bags

Lots of Hugs for you and Super Ruben.  I hope his surgery goes well for him and  he has many more happy, if not toothless, years with you at BBT.


----------



## boxermom

Poor, Ruben. Crossing fingers and paws for him to feel better.


----------



## buzzytoes

Fat Teddy had stomatitis around 13 or 14 as well. He has no teeth except his canines and still eats hard food cuz he is such a Piggie. Hoping Rubes can avoid surgery, but do know if it comes down to surgery, he will likely be just fine!


----------



## dusty paws

clever, my sister's kitty only has one tooth (more like a fang, bwahahah). he eats JUST fine (and manages to steal his sister's treats, too).


----------



## poopsie

Awwww geez,..........it is always something isn't it. Poor Rubes. Hopefully those shots mentioned might provide some relief and surgery avoided. Fingers and paws crossed!


----------



## clevercat

Thank you all for the encouraging words. I now remember I was going to adopt a cat with Stomatitis (Molly - I wasn't allowed to adopt because the shelter didn't want her going to an indoor home) and she was on steroids to treat it. I'll ask LV next week if she thinks Rubes can avoid surgery. As for himself, I nearly lost him this morning. I was clearing Doris' dinner plates prior to her brefus, opened the door and Ruben shot out. WAAHHH! Luckily I was able to scoop him straight up. Little stinker. He was ever so apologetic and embarrassed afterwards - shot straight to the tray so am assuming he wanted to pee and forgot himself for a moment. 
Anyway, it seems the ABs are doing their work - he polished off a bowl of chikkin and another of honey roast ham and is now asleep in the window bed.
I love that little guy with all my heart


----------



## clevercat

Happy Caturday, peeples!




Georgie is a cat-loaf.


----------



## boxermom

George always looks so serious! Yes, with his paws tucked beneath him he looks like a little loaf of cat.


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> Happy Caturday, peeples!
> View attachment 2997630
> 
> View attachment 2997631
> 
> Georgie is a cat-loaf.





Fingers and paws crossed for Super Rube.  I hope his tooth issues is not as serious as feared.  My sisters cat has very few teeth left but eats fine.


----------



## chessmont

my cat only has his canines left and he eats dry food fine...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Sad to hear you teethy pegs aren't well Ruben&#8230; fingers crossed for you 

What a gorgeous 'cat-loaf'


----------



## leasul2003

Cindi said:


> Oh Clever you must! We have been telling you to write about BBT for years. I would be second to join only 'cause Leasul got there first.



Hehe!!


----------



## leasul2003

clevercat said:


> Aww thank you for the support, ladies! I will look at setting one up and will let you know. If anyone has any tips for getting started, please do let me know - I haven't a clue.
> Meanwhile, what was meant to be a routine visit to LV with Ruben this morning, well, it's turned into a a bit of a nightmare.
> Ruben had dropped a little weight, and on closer inspection LV found a very bad case of gingivitis in a small area of Ruben's gum. Enough that he is in some pain. Now, she'd picked up on it last visit but it has become much  worse in just a fortnight. It appears my baby boy is possibly allergic to his own teeth - read more here
> http://www.m.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/cat-lymphocytic-plasmacytic-gingivitis-stomatitis
> (I scared myself stupid reading it) and is likely to need to have them all removed, a costly operation - and one that is not covered by insurance, because why would my life be that easy - that comes with some risk, as it involves removing healthy teeth.
> For now, Ruben has had a cocktail of ABs and painkilling shots (together with his second vaccine) and is currently totally spaced out at my feet. I am feeling much the same way. My poor little man.



Oh poor baby! I hope the ABs kick in quickly.


----------



## clevercat

What?? You woke me up from my naps-teims jus' to stare at me wiff teh dippy love-eyes, Mummy??



Lookit Gerbil, all suave and smart-like


----------



## clevercat

This is not a snoodle 


but Gerbs is working on it.


----------



## clevercat

It's still not a cuddle, Mummy!


----------



## poopsie

Gerbs is such a lover!


----------



## boxermom

Aww, Gerbil wants everyone to feel the love at BBT.


----------



## clevercat

Ooh exciting happenings at BBT today...
We had a delivery from a very dear friend.
First we need to examine teh bocks




Amen T Kittin is Most Impressed


Then, the contents. Someone has bought Ruben a present all of his own! What's this, Mummy? For ME???


I like this!


Yes, this'll do nicely.


HAY! You kittins! This is MINE! You noes can use! Ppbbbttt!


And finally, Angel and Gerbs have moved in together


----------



## jenny70

Whenever I need to smile I come to this thread!


----------



## boxermom

Good for Ruben--his very own gift. A bocks is the best thing ever for investigating!


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> Ooh exciting happenings at BBT today...
> We had a delivery from a very dear friend.
> First we need to examine teh bocks
> View attachment 2999172
> 
> View attachment 2999173
> 
> Amen T Kittin is Most Impressed
> View attachment 2999175
> 
> Then, the contents. Someone has bought Ruben a present all of his own! What's this, Mummy? For ME???
> View attachment 2999177
> 
> I like this!
> View attachment 2999178
> 
> Yes, this'll do nicely.
> View attachment 2999179
> 
> HAY! You kittins! This is MINE! You noes can use! Ppbbbttt!
> View attachment 2999185
> 
> And finally, Angel and Gerbs have moved in together
> View attachment 2999187



Yeah for Ruben!!!


----------



## clevercat

stylemechanel said:


> Yeah for Ruben!!!




And he's still - the next morning - making sure nobody else gets a look in.


----------



## boxermom

I'll bet the poor little guy never had anything of his own before you rescued him. He's loving life.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Yay&#8230; Ruben gots his first present dat he don have to share &#8230;.. (today anyway)


----------



## vinbenphon1

I just love the NO SNOODLE pile that is Sooooo a snoodle


----------



## mp4

vinbenphon1 said:


> Yay&#8230; Ruben gots his first present dat he don have to share &#8230;.. (today anyway)


Super Rubes has a super Mummy!  Enjoy the spoils of BBT livin Rubes!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

Jasmine achieves total invisibility.


----------



## poopsie

I spy an extra set pf paws....................................


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> I spy an extra set pf paws....................................




Willow!


----------



## clevercat

Look Mummy! I catched a sunbeam!


Ruben loves his newest toy, Catnip Carrot


----------



## boxermom

^sleeping or relaxing in the sun is the best!


----------



## mp4

How are his teeth?


----------



## Cindi

He must be the happiest cat around. So sweet.


----------



## clevercat

mp4 said:


> How are his teeth?




We go to the vet on Friday, mp4. The good news - I haven't ended to give SuperRubes a painkiller for six days. I'm going to talk to LV about alternatives to operating. Maybe steroids and ABs on an ongoing basis. If at all possible, I'd like to avoid having to put him through such a big op.



Cindi said:


> He must be the happiest cat around. So sweet.




Oh Cindi, he really is! It's like everything is such an adventure for him. Toys are greeted with excitement, new food (yesterday he had cod for the first time - the bowl was clean in a matter of seconds) is met with wide eyes...
The purring rarely let's up - really, he is just so happy.


----------



## clevercat

Heartbroken and shocked this morning. Gerbil was sleeping on the pillow next to me when he suddenly went into a spasm and cried out. There was nothing I could do to help him. He passed away in seconds. 
My beautiful boy, the 'Daddy' to everyone at BBT, has gone. There must've been an explosion of love as he arrived at the Bridge - Missy, Colin, Tommy, Solly, Norton, Basil.....all rushing to greet him. 
I am in shock, it was so unexpected. I have wrapped his little body in a throw as we wait for the vet to open. Heartbreaking to see Beaker climbing up and trying to pull the throw off Gerbil...
They will all miss him so much. And so will I. Gerbil was one in a million.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Heartbroken and shocked this morning. Gerbil was sleeping on the pillow next to me when he suddenly went into a spasm and cried out. There was nothing I could do to help him. He passed away in seconds.
> My beautiful boy, the 'Daddy' to everyone at BBT, has gone. There must've been an explosion of love as he arrived at the Bridge - Missy, Colin, Tommy, Solly, Norton, Basil.....all rushing to greet him.
> I am in shock, it was so unexpected. I have wrapped his little body in a throw as we wait for the vet to open. Heartbreaking to see Beaker climbing up and trying to pull the throw off Gerbil...
> They will all miss him so much. And so will I. Gerbil was one in a million.




Oh Clever, I'm so very sorry. *hugs*


----------



## poopsie

Oh no! Oh I am heartbroken for you. That sweet sweet little man  So very very sorry.


----------



## cats n bags

I am so sorry about Gerbil suddenly leaving BBT for the Bridge.  

Hugs for you and everyone he left behind.


----------



## boxermom

Oh no! I can't believe it!  It doesn't help much to say he didn't suffer long, when you lose such a precious companion (both to you and the other cats).  We all love Gerbil and his gentle personality.


----------



## Candice0985

oh no, i'm so sorry Clever....Gerbs will be missed by all,  but like you said will have many family members waiting for him on the other side of the bridge, poor guy ...

*hugs* for you and all the kitties


----------



## Cindi

Oh no! I'm so sorry Gerbil has gone to The Bridge. He was one in a million and will be very badly missed. I'm sure his siblings greeted him warmly at The Bridge. ((((HUGS)))).


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Gerbs you dear, dear man. Play hard at the Bridge. I am sure there was a long line waiting for you. Many  to the residents of BBT.


----------



## leasul2003

Oh my! I am so so sorry. He will be,issued. I loved seeing all the Gerbil snoodles and bafs.


----------



## mp4

I'm so sorry Clever....  Play hard Gerbil!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh Clever I am deeply saddened to hear that your gorgeous boy Gerbil has passed away. :cry:My heart is with you and your BBT family


----------



## dusty paws

clever sending you all of our love.


----------



## buzzytoes

Hope you are doing okay Clever.


----------



## vinbenphon1

A poem:

"It will be the little things
that you will remember,
the quiet moments,
the snoodles, and the steaming presents left on the floor.
And although it may seem 
hard right now,
it will be the memories
of these little things
that help to push 
away the pain 
and bring the smiles
back again. - ANON (and some minor adjustments from me)


----------



## chessmont

clevercat said:


> Heartbroken and shocked this morning. Gerbil was sleeping on the pillow next to me when he suddenly went into a spasm and cried out. There was nothing I could do to help him. He passed away in seconds.
> My beautiful boy, the 'Daddy' to everyone at BBT, has gone. There must've been an explosion of love as he arrived at the Bridge - Missy, Colin, Tommy, Solly, Norton, Basil.....all rushing to greet him.
> I am in shock, it was so unexpected. I have wrapped his little body in a throw as we wait for the vet to open. Heartbreaking to see Beaker climbing up and trying to pull the throw off Gerbil...
> They will all miss him so much. And so will I. Gerbil was one in a million.



Oh no I am so sorry, clever!  How tragic and shocking...


----------



## oscarlilytc

I am so sorry for your loss clevercat.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you all (*V* - that poem made me cry, steamers and all...). Every loss hits me hard, but this one has knocked me sideways. I am under a dark, dark cloud...
I hate this part of rescue work.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Thank you all (*V* - that poem made me cry, steamers and all...). Every loss hits me hard, but this one has knocked me sideways. I am under a dark, dark cloud...
> I hate this part of rescue work.




Thinking of you Clever..


----------



## Jasmyn

I am so very sorry for your loss clevercat. :cry:


----------



## boxermom

I can't imagine how you're coping, but I'm thinking of you.  As you said, this part of rescuing an animal is sooo hard. Dh always says he can't go through it again but then we're out there adopting another dog that no one else will take.

Gerbil had the best life a cat can have.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I can't imagine how you're coping, but I'm thinking of you.  As you said, this part of rescuing an animal is sooo hard. Dh always says he can't go through it again but then we're out there adopting another dog that no one else will take.
> 
> Gerbil had the best life a cat can have.


 
Thank you, boxermom. As I said yesterday, this one has knocked me sideways - I really didn't see it coming. Just the night before, I made fish and chips for my Dad  - and as always, Gerbs had a side plate of cod and swiped a healthy portion from Dad's plate too...there was really nothing wrong with him.
I suppose I have to think that it was mercifully so quick for him, that he passed on the pillow next to me - he couldn't have known what was happening - it all happened so fast that I barely knew myself...
I just miss him terribly. Phil is all lost and forlorn, Eammon is crying for him, Beaker is looking everywhere for him - little Livvie just wants to snuggle and not leave my side (she hasn't even attempted to kill me this week, so I know she is upset)...
I always felt Gerbs was the glue that held the family together...I am worried that without him there will be no more snoodle piles.
Then I think of Missy and how she absolutely adored him, right from when she was a kitten and tried to get a glass of milk from his taps  and I wonder if maybe she needed him more than we did...


----------



## hermes_lemming

I'm so sorry for your loss, clever


----------



## Cindi

I'm sure Gerbil will send someone to you, someone that needs what only you can provide. Keep your eyes open for signs. I lost my Sebastian just that quick. He made a strange noise and was gone. The vet said it was a heart attack. I'm glad he didn't suffer. Gerbil had a wonderful life with you. He was a very lucky boy.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I'm sure Gerbil will send someone to you, someone that needs what only you can provide. Keep your eyes open for signs. I lost my Sebastian just that quick. He made a strange noise and was gone. The vet said it was a heart attack. I'm glad he didn't suffer. Gerbil had a wonderful life with you. He was a very lucky boy.




Thank you Cindi. I'm so sorry you lost Sebastian that way too -  but at least, as with Gerbs, he passed very quickly. Not that that is any comfort at the time...
As for Gerbil sending me someone...I hope so. I am staying open to a new guy (or girl) but since that last rescue centre turned me down (because obviously they know my cats way better than I do), I am loath to approach another...
Meanwhile, last Friday was vet day for Ruben and Wills.
LV thinks Ruben's issue is caused by a lesion on his gum and is affecting just two teeth. I am trying to get the insurance company to foot the bill for this as it isn't a dental problem or gum disease. Ruben has put on weight and LV is pleased with his overall condition so we have the op booked for July. 
As for William - what a stinker. He was in for a six month health check and his nasal swabs.
He has been especially boogery of late, so I was pleased to be finally getting this sorted out. 
To my huge surprise, he skipped into the carrier by himself (promptly tucking himself under his blankie so as to achieve invisibility). 
And to my even greater surprise, he emerged from the carrier with bright clear eyes and absolutely no sign of congestion.
LV took a sample (with some difficulty as there was no sign of snottiness). Wills ate all the snacks she gave him, chattering happily away to her about what a pleasant day it was and goodness didn't she look pretty and perhaps there were a few more snacks for the journey home? He was weighed - my baby boy has been chunking on the weight and is now a hefty 7.5kg!! We came home, he exited the carrier sneezing loudly and snottily. 
bwahahaha gramma, I tricked eberyone!
The results came back yesterday. And his plan backfired. We have to go back and repeat the whole thing - there wasn't enough of a sample to be cultured.
Grrrr.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh Wills you sneaky boy... Your dastardly plan was dashed (insert devishly themed music here)...


----------



## buzzytoes

Clever when you feel up to it can you tell us the story of how Gerbs came to you? Or unless it is somewhere in this thread. I am thinking he was already a part of your brood when you started it.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Clever when you feel up to it can you tell us the story of how Gerbs came to you? Or unless it is somewhere in this thread. I am thinking he was already a part of your brood when you started it.




You're right, buzzy - Gerbil was already a big part of the family when I started this thread three years (three years!) ago. I will post his story this week - it's quite the tale - meanwhile, some photos from BBT on a sleepy Sunday
Eamonn T Kittin (Lookit those claws! Wish me luck, getting close enough with the clippers)



Georgie!



Clawed posing like a little kittiny angel for his Sunday Pawtrait. Doesn't he look just like an innocent choir boy heading off to church? 



Angel and D'Beaks


----------



## boxermom

They're all beautiful and so angelic looking. They would never cause any trouble.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> They're all beautiful and so angelic looking. They would never cause any trouble.




Lol - tell that to my new kitchen curtains. They are already full of tiny little pinpoint claw marks through which the sun is blazing in....


----------



## poopsie

Lovely Sunday AM peekchures


----------



## clevercat

Haaaaaiiiii eberyone!


----------



## Jasmyn

Hi Ruben...you are such a handsome boy!


----------



## jenny70

Hahaha!!  Hi Ruben!!


----------



## boxermom

Hello, Ruben!!  Looks like you're enjoying your new home. I love that first pic.


----------



## mp4

Hi Super Rube!  BBT looking very cute and innocent this weekend!  Georgie


----------



## vinbenphon1

So great to see the kitties are up and about at BBT.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> So great to see the kitties are up and about at BBT.




Not quite up and about, but almost a snoodle! Foster and Phiilip (and just out of shot, Ruben was joining in)


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hi Foster... So kind of you to share your bed with Phil


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Not quite up and about, but almost a snoodle! Foster and Phiilip (and just out of shot, Ruben was joining in)
> View attachment 3025608



wow Foster is out and about!! such handsome boys


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> wow Foster is out and about!! such handsome boys




He is such a beautiful, loving little boy! I love the way he starts bellowing at me every evening (8pm on.the.dot.) to let me know he requires his evening snack and his bedtime cuddles. Also, Foster is now a regular visitor to the windowsill, where he can sit and watch the birdies, squirrels and foxes at their feeders. Almost a year after Simon passed away, my little Fozzie has finally come into his own self. I know he still cries for Si (although I don't think he knows what he misses anymore) and he misses Gerbil. That said, recently he, Phil, Livvie and Ruben have teamed up and it's not at all unusual to see them all stretchified out on the bed (no snoodling, though)...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> He is such a beautiful, loving little boy! I love the way he starts bellowing at me every evening (8pm on.the.dot.) to let me know he requires his evening snack and his bedtime cuddles. Also, Foster is now a regular visitor to the windowsill, where he can sit and watch the birdies, squirrels and foxes at their feeders. Almost a year after Simon passed away, my little Fozzie has finally come into his own self. I know he still cries for Si (although I don't think he knows what he misses anymore) and he misses Gerbil. That said, recently he, Phil, Livvie and Ruben have teamed up and it's not at all unusual to see them all stretchified out on the bed (no snoodling, though)...



that's great to hear, i'm so happy for Foster, he has found his confidence 
and Ruben! he seems like he has always been a part of the family, such a content and sweet boy. I am so happy everything worked out for him


----------



## clevercat

A little Murphy Man bifcake photo for Stinky's Mum 


Pee Ess Eight years old and still growing into his ears


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> A little Murphy Man bifcake photo for Stinky's Mum
> View attachment 3028158
> 
> Pee Ess Eight years old and still growing into his ears



:kiss:


----------



## clevercat

Happy Caturday from Georgie P and Super Rubes!


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Happy Caturday from Georgie P and Super Rubes!
> View attachment 3030761
> 
> View attachment 3030762



Hiya Georgie and Rubes


----------



## boxermom

George looks to me like he's always thinking about something important. Super Rubes simply looks content now and that makes me so happy.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> George looks to me like he's always thinking about something important. Super Rubes simply looks content now and that makes me so happy.




Aww he really is a happy boy!


(Exhausted after eating his brefus and downing a bowl of kittin milk)
And look, his toebeans are all soft now! All the callouses and scratches have gone. Ruben is now a house panther


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Aww he really is a happy boy!
> View attachment 3032390
> 
> (Exhausted after eating his brefus and downing a bowl of kittin milk)
> And look, his toebeans are all soft now! All the callouses and scratches have gone. Ruben is now a house panther
> View attachment 3032391


George always has the best expressions, and I agree Rubes looks so content and peaceful now, yay for soft toe beans! his fur is nice and shiny too


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> George always has the best expressions, and I agree Rubes looks so content and peaceful now, yay for soft toe beans! his fur is nice and shiny too


 
I had such a cra**y morning. I had to go back to see the surgeon who did last year's surgery, as I have had some pain that I'm not supposed to have. I arrived at 08.45 for 09.15 appointment. And I was still waiting at 10.15. ARGGGHHH! Anyway, I have to have another ultrasound and some stinkin' blood tests. I arrived home in a foul mood. I mention this because the moment I sat down, Ruben got up into my lap and purred until he fell asleep. Instant stress relief. 
And yes, his coat is now in wonderful condition - no more shedding and dandruff, instead he is sleek, shiny...and currently face down in a bowl of chikkin  I love my boy.


----------



## cats n bags

Mr. Kitty  haz a jell-us cuz Super Rubes has soft girlie toe beans and his toe beans are still all knarly and rough.  It must be the extra hum-a-ditty back there.  I offered to rub shea butter on his toes, but fat boy was.not.interested. 

I'm sorry to hear you had a return trip to the surgeon.  I hope it isn't anything serious and that a few hours of daily Ruben therapy will help make you feel better.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Mr. Kitty  haz a jell-us cuz Super Rubes has soft girlie toe beans and his toe beans are still all knarly and rough.  It must be the extra hum-a-ditty back there.  I offered to rub shea butter on his toes, but fat boy was.not.interested.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you had a return trip to the surgeon.  I hope it isn't anything serious and that a few hours of daily Ruben therapy will help make you feel better.




Thank you, cats! 
Also, if Mr Kitty decides his feeties need rubbing, I volunteer 
Meanwhile, George is thinking


Whoa, my legs are HUUGGEE!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Georgie I just love you so.


----------



## boxermom

George always looks like his brow is furrowed--he's definitely thinking.

Ruben's toes are adorable--so cute and pink now. Yay for you, clever. You never gave up on him.


----------



## clevercat

Ruben takes a nap


Teefies!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Ruben takes a nap
> View attachment 3033901
> 
> Teefies!




Omg! Priceless!!


----------



## leasul2003

clevercat said:


> Ruben takes a nap
> View attachment 3033901
> 
> Teefies!



Love it!!!


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> Aww he really is a happy boy!
> View attachment 3032390
> 
> (Exhausted after eating his brefus and downing a bowl of kittin milk)
> And look, his toebeans are all soft now! All the callouses and scratches have gone. Ruben is now a house panther
> View attachment 3032391



Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

A rare moment of peace for Wills. Within seconds of this photo being taken he had simultaneously sneezed on me and bitten me...things he and his siblings found hysterically funny.


----------



## boxermom

Wills! Biting Gramma isn't the right thing to do! Yet you look so peaceful in the photo.:wondering


----------



## clevercat

I've done it, I've set up a blog!
And having set it up, I find I have nothing to say...everything I have written sounds as though it was written by a deadly dull stranger. ARRGGHH!


----------



## Cindi

Link please! I'm sure your blog has the usual warmth, humor and real life as your posts. You definitely need a second opinion.  I would be happy to comply.





clevercat said:


> I've done it, I've set up a blog!
> And having set it up, I find I have nothing to say...everything I have written sounds as though it was written by a deadly dull stranger. ARRGGHH!


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> I've done it, I've set up a blog!
> And having set it up, I find I have nothing to say...everything I have written sounds as though it was written by a deadly dull stranger. ARRGGHH!



would love to read it clever!


----------



## hermes_lemming

Me three!


----------



## jenny70

Me too!!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Link please! I'm sure your blog has the usual warmth, humor and real life as your posts. You definitely need a second opinion.  I would be happy to comply.







dusty paws said:


> would love to read it clever!







hermes_lemming said:


> Me three!







jenny70 said:


> Me too!!




Thank you ladies! 
It's done - my first post is out there on the interwebs!

cathaircoffeeandcupcakes.wordpress.com


----------



## inspiredgem

clevercat said:


> Thank you ladies!
> It's done - my first post is out there on the interwebs!
> 
> cathaircoffeeandcupcakes.wordpress.com



I love it and look forward to reading more!


----------



## Cindi

Yep, just like your posts. Can't wait to read more!






clevercat said:


> Thank you ladies!
> It's done - my first post is out there on the interwebs!
> 
> cathaircoffeeandcupcakes.wordpress.com


----------



## cats n bags

I can't wait to read more...


----------



## buzzytoes

Love the title! I am officially following you.


----------



## boxermom

You already have a lot of fans! I'll be reading, too.


----------



## clevercat

Ladies, I have _followers_! this is so exciting  Thank you all for your encouraging words.


----------



## Candice0985

yay Clever! so exciting 
I read your first blog post and it's great! I look forward to your future posts


----------



## clevercat

Could I get some good thoughts please? I'm not sure if anyone remembers, but Simon died almost a year ago. I have been a little worried about Foster recently - he has a slight cough and he's yarked a couple of times. Nothing unusual in the throwing up, I know (if there was, Phil the Power Puker would be a permanent resident at the vet) but there is something I can't quite put my finger on...I have just squeezed him in on Wills' Friday morning appointment. It'll be a miracle if I get him into the carrier I know, but I need LV to check Foster over. I am praying it's not what I think it is.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Could I get some good thoughts please? I'm not sure if anyone remembers, but Simon died almost a year ago. I have been a little worried about Foster recently - he has a slight cough and he's yarked a couple of times. Nothing unusual in the throwing up, I know (if there was, Phil the Power Puker would be a permanent resident at the vet) but there is something I can't quite put my finger on...I have just squeezed him in on Wills' Friday morning appointment. It'll be a miracle if I get him into the carrier I know, but I need LV to check Foster over. I am praying it's not what I think it is.


----------



## boxermom

I love your first entry in the blog.

Prayers for Foster.


----------



## Candice0985

I hope Foster is okay, feel better little man!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Thinking of you Foster


----------



## buzzytoes

Thinking of Foster.


----------



## jenny70

Prayers for Foster


----------



## clevercat

Thank you all - I was nervous walking home tonight, worrying about what I'd find...thankfully Fozzie is still here. He slept in my arms last night, moving only to get a drink and a few mouthfuls of kibble (both stayed down, so yay a small triumph). He is moving around with no problems, breathing is absolutely fine - just this ***** cough that is scaring the becheeses out of me. I am still doubtful I will be able to get him in the carrier for his appointment, but I know LV will do a home visit if we need one. I have forgotten what my life was like before stress and worry moved in along with the cats...


----------



## Cindi

Clever, My Boo cat has been coughing lately. The vet said it is allergies. His heart and lungs sound good he is just a bit congested. Allergy season is really bad here right now. I am not allergic to pollen and still there are days when I wake up sneezing. Hopefully it is something minor. Keeping fingers crossed for your sweet Meezer.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Clever, My Boo cat has been coughing lately. The vet said it is allergies. His heart and lungs sound good he is just a bit congested. Allergy season is really bad here right now. I am not allergic to pollen and still there are days when I wake up sneezing. Hopefully it is something minor. Keeping fingers crossed for your sweet Meezer.




Oh thank you Cindi - I hadn't even thought of that! I am also very sneezy lately - like you, I don't have allergies but I know the pollen count is up. I hope it's something as simple as that...
Please give Boo a little head boop from me


----------



## clevercat

Fingers crossed, Fozzie seems a lot better. I will still get him to LV in the morning (he is already giving me that, "oh rly? Do you think so?" look) but I am not as panicky as I was earlier this week.
Wills doesn't know it, but he is off for his second booger swab tomorrow morning. I am NOT looking forward to cramming Bitey McBiterson into a carrier...


----------



## Violet Bleu

I love your blog and am sending all of my best wishes to your kitties!


----------



## clevercat

Violet Bleu said:


> I love your blog and am sending all of my best wishes to your kitties!




Violet Bleu - thank you so much!


----------



## Violet Bleu

clevercat said:


> Violet Bleu - thank you so much!



You're very welcome!


----------



## clevercat

As I thought. William this morning is bright eyed and booger-free. Let's hope he is more productive when he steps out of the carrier for LV. Maybe I should just put my face in front of him when we get there, since he finds it so funny to *splat* over me.
As for Fozzie, I am being regarded in a deeply suspicious way from behind the pillows. Thirty minutes before we leave and I have a strong feeling neither of them are going to cooperate.

ETA My friend's van broke down so the little fiends have a temporary reprieve. I have been running around like a maniac for nothing


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> As I thought. William this morning is bright eyed and booger-free. Let's hope he is more productive when he steps out of the carrier for LV. Maybe I should just put my face in front of him when we get there, since he finds it so funny to *splat* over me.
> As for Fozzie, I am being regarded in a deeply suspicious way from behind the pillows. Thirty minutes before we leave and I have a strong feeling neither of them are going to cooperate.
> 
> ETA My friend's van broke down so the little fiends have a temporary reprieve. I have been running around like a maniac for nothing



those little monkeys! I bet they hired some outside help via Ruben's resources a gang of outdoor kitties that jimmied the van!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> those little monkeys! I bet they hired some outside help via Ruben's resources a gang of outdoor kitties that jimmied the van!




LOL! I wouldn't be a bit surprised. Of course I came home to booger-boy sneezing his socks off...
We're now booked in for next week - let's hope the van holds it together that long.


----------



## clevercat

Ugh, it's so stinking hot here 
Ruben is unimpressed


----------



## boxermom

I'm with you, Ruben. It's been hot here, too.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Ugh, it's so stinking hot here
> Ruben is unimpressed
> View attachment 3048309



lol he does not look impressed!


----------



## poopsie

Awwwwwww Rubes


----------



## buzzytoes

I feel your pain Rubes. Took a puppy for a walk at 10 AM because it is supposed to be in the 90's this week and it was already 80 degrees! I am a wimp anymore when it comes to heat.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> I feel your pain Rubes. Took a puppy for a walk at 10 AM because it is supposed to be in the 90's this week and it was already 80 degrees! I am a wimp anymore when it comes to heat.




Isn't it horrible? We're expecting 35+ by mid-week. Gah I hate it. 
Where is Stinky's Mum? We need to start the countdown to International Stinky Day and the return of cooler weather. I hate summer.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Isn't it horrible? We're expecting 35+ by mid-week. Gah I hate it.
> Where is Stinky's Mum? We need to start the countdown to International Stinky Day and the return of cooler weather. I hate summer.



We are melting here too.  62 more days until *STINKY DAY!!!!!!*


----------



## leasul2003

Love the new blog, Clever! And glad that Fozzie seems to be doing ok. Ruben's face cracks me up. He is not amused at all.


----------



## dusty paws

please send some warmth! we've had fog and humidity


----------



## hermes_lemming

clevercat said:


> I've done it, I've set up a blog!
> And having set it up, I find I have nothing to say...everything I have written sounds as though it was written by a deadly dull stranger. ARRGGHH!



I just read it and I adore your penmanship!  But sweetness, you need to delete your "about" page.  It's just a sample.  Keep blogging.  You have a wonderful voice.  Kisses to the brood from Auntie HL (aka lazy catsitter)


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> please send some warmth! we've had fog and humidity




Oh we have humidity too. 
It was 34degrees in London yesterday. I left home yesterday with sleek and shiny hair. I arrived in London looking like Sideshow Bob. *sigh* 



leasul2003 said:


> Love the new blog, Clever! And glad that Fozzie seems to be doing ok. Ruben's face cracks me up. He is not amused at all.







hermes_lemming said:


> I just read it and I adore your penmanship!  But sweetness, you need to delete your "about" page.  It's just a sample.  Keep blogging.  You have a wonderful voice.  Kisses to the brood from Auntie HL (aka lazy catsitter)




Thank you so much ladies! I really appreciate the feedback.
HL I didn't realise I had an 'about' page lol.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> We are melting here too.  62 more days until *STINKY DAY!!!!!!*




Now 61 days! I. Cannot. Wait. for wintery coldness and frosty mornings.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Now 61 days! I. Cannot. Wait. for wintery coldness and frosty mornings.




I'll second that!


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> I'll second that!


This weather takes me back two years...Angel was full of ihateyou's and was heavily pregnant. I am pretty sure we hit temperatures of 38 degrees back then and I was as unimpressed as I am now 
Meanwhile...Staurday 11th July is a very special day here at BBT. Big celebrations are planned, and there will be  and artyhat:artyhat:. There will also be cake and frostin's.
THE KITTINS WILL BE TWO YEARS OLD!


----------



## boxermom

^How time flies!!! Gosh, it's hard to believe it's been 2 years. You went through some sad times with Angel's litter, but now the kittens are all grown up! And Prince William is living the good life along with the others.


----------



## buzzytoes

I can't believe the tittens will be two years old. They are all growed up! How did that happen???


----------



## poopsie

No way.


----------



## Cindi

WOW! 2 years??? I guess we have to call them cats now instead of tittens.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> WOW! 2 years??? I guess we have to call them cats now instead of tittens.




Ha! They will always be known as 'the tittens'. Even IRL they're referred to as the kittens - and Wills tells me he has no intention of growing up and behaving in a mature way (as he plants booger-kisses all over me). It's hard to believe isn't it, two years have passed?


----------



## jenny70

I can't believe it's been TWO YEARS!!! Wow!!


----------



## clevercat

Meanwhile, in this stinkin' heatwave there is only one place Ruben wants to be and that's on Mummy's lap...both of us melting but Velcro Kitteh is going nowhere. 


Lookit him pretending to be asleep...


----------



## clevercat

I can't help but feel the members of the most exclusive Phillip Phan Club - well, they've been neglected lately. Phil hopes this makes up for it.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hi Phil and Rubes, such handsome boys. And teh tittens are ganna be two, holy moly.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I can't help but feel the members of the most exclusive Phillip Phan Club - well, they've been neglected lately. Phil hopes this makes up for it.
> View attachment 3051894






There's my boy!


----------



## dusty paws

2 years!!!! how time flies!!!


----------



## Cindi

Good morning Phillip. I just want to cover you in kisses.


----------



## clevercat

William, William, William. Guess who went to see Aunty LV this morning? Guess who resolutely refused to sneeze or show any sign at all that he has teh Ebil herpes virus? *sigh* So LV and I have agreed I will collect the sample myself. To that end, I have a pair of latex gloves, a sealed swab and a booger-tube to hand and I am anxiously watching for signs of snottiness. My life is so very glamorous. Foster didn't keep his appointment at all - apparently he was called by Mini Bean into an urgent meeting under the bed and he was terribly sorry, but he'd need to reschedule. LV thinks he may have asthma (I had been scared stiff of cancer). At least that's treatable... Never a dull moment here. 
Next weekend we are going to an open day at an animal rescue in the countryside. It's a shelter for the old and the injured and those with special needs. 
I am not going to bring anyone home. I am not going to bring anyone home. Repeat as necessary.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Could Williams ailment be allergies? This might explain why he has no symptoms at the LV. I am of course picturing you running around after Wills with your gloves and booger tubes 

Poor Foster... I remember when Vincent, upon seeing the dreaded carrier, ran through the locked cat flap. I can only imagine how stressed it must make them.

Although funny LV story - took Bennett in for his shots and we were sitting outside waiting when a car pulled up. Guy opened back door and I saw a huge Mastif. Guy grabs its lead, but dog doesn't budge. This poor guy unable to lift the huge beast out of the car pulled and pleaded with his mastif and threw treats everywhere. Meanwhile I was having a little giggle and then a huge giggle when in exaspiration he yells "Daisy come on".... Lol Daisy ahahahah too cute.... Anyway as I was loading Bennet in the car to leave I saw the vet in the backseat with Daisy ...


----------



## boxermom

vinbenphon1 said:


> Could Williams ailment be allergies? This might explain why he has no symptoms at the LV. I am of course picturing you running around after Wills with your gloves and booger tubes
> 
> Poor Foster... I remember when Vincent, upon seeing the dreaded carrier, ran through the locked cat flap. I can only imagine how stressed it must make them.
> 
> Although funny LV story - took Bennett in for his shots and we were sitting outside waiting when a car pulled up. Guy opened back door and I saw a huge Mastif. Guy grabs its lead, but dog doesn't budge. This poor guy unable to lift the huge beast out of the car pulled and pleaded with his mastif and threw treats everywhere. Meanwhile I was having a little giggle and then a huge giggle when in exaspiration he yells "Daisy come on".... Lol Daisy ahahahah too cute.... Anyway as I was loading Bennet in the car to leave I saw the vet in the backseat with Daisy ...



that's a cute story. One of our dogs would go to the vet but he knew which rooms were just exam rooms and which room meant *procedure* which = hurt. He would put on the brakes and it took 2-3 people to take him into the *hurt room*.

clever, I wouldn't have the willpower to go to one of those adoption fairs. I want to take them all home, which is crazy because Sabo is all we can handle, with his OCD and anxiety issues. Good luck!


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> William, William, William. Guess who went to see Aunty LV this morning? Guess who resolutely refused to sneeze or show any sign at all that he has teh Ebil herpes virus? *sigh* So LV and I have agreed I will collect the sample myself. To that end, I have a pair of latex gloves, a sealed swab and a booger-tube to hand and I am anxiously watching for signs of snottiness. My life is so very glamorous. Foster didn't keep his appointment at all - apparently he was called by Mini Bean into an urgent meeting under the bed and he was terribly sorry, but he'd need to reschedule. LV thinks he may have asthma (I had been scared stiff of cancer). At least that's treatable... Never a dull moment here.
> Next weekend we are going to an open day at an animal rescue in the countryside. It's a shelter for the old and the injured and those with special needs.
> I am not going to bring anyone home. I am not going to bring anyone home. Repeat as necessary.



Diablo has asthma and it's really no big deal. He doesn't much like the inhaler but he will at least sit still once I get him wrangled. It's a rather strange cough. Kind of like he is trying to hack a hairball but more wet. His seems to come and go as well. We can go weeks or months without him coughing, then he starts again, so I just use the inhaler as needed.

Can't wait to see who you bring home next weekend.


----------



## buzzytoes

I have no idea why this picture is sideways but this is what the inhaler looks like. The medicine fits into one end, the cupped end goes over their mouth, and there is a little flap that opens and closes as they breathe.


----------



## hermes_lemming

boxermom said:


> that's a cute story. One of our dogs would go to the vet but he knew which rooms were just exam rooms and which room meant *procedure* which = hurt. He would put on the brakes and it took 2-3 people to take him into the *hurt room*.
> 
> clever, I wouldn't have the willpower to go to one of those adoption fairs. I want to take them all home, which is crazy because Sabo is all we can handle, with his OCD and anxiety issues. Good luck!


My dog is the same. He is a big baby once he is at the vet. And to make matters worse, his vet coddles him! I'm like no - you examine him like a proper dog. And much to my chagrin, the vet insists on examining my dog on my lap, cooing the entire time (eyeroll).

As for those fairs, yes they're hard of me too. I always want to take everyone home.


----------



## clevercat

Stupid multi-quote isn't working, so...
Vinbenphoen - love the story about Daisy. Reminds me of a time I was covering reception at the rescue. Huge, huge guy comes to counter, all gold teeth and muscles. Told me he was there to get his dog vaccinated.  I fully expected to look down and see the usual staffie. Taught me a valuable lesson not to be narrow minded and judgy...the dog was a tiny chi mix. Pup's name, the guy proudly told me, was Brian. He'd named his dog after his dad. 
Boxermom and Aunty H_L - animals are so smart, aren't they? I swear the only reason William gets willingly into the carrier is because he remembers LV always gives him snacks 
Talking of snacks, Wills has put on another 1/2 kilo and now weighs in at just over 15lb!!!
buzzy - that sounds just like Foster with the coughing. Gerbil was an asthma sufferer too, but we treated with steroids and diuretics as there was absolutely no way he would entertain the mask...
I've been thinking of him a lot lately - still not ready to post in the Bridge thread.
As for next weekend, it's not quite what I was planning. I was supposed to be on a mini break (my first holiday in about twenty years...). Instead I have to have an ultrasound first thing and then we're heading off to the sanctuary. Part of me wonders if Gerbil and the gang are plotting together up at the Bridge...
I am not bringing anyone home with me, I am not bringing anyone home with me etc. etc.


----------



## clevercat

Still no sign of even the smallest snottiness from William...I am wearing a hunted, haunted look as I continue to shadow him, gloves and booger-tube in hand...


----------



## boxermom

You know he won't comply as long as you try to *catch* him. It's like when I have to get a urine sample from the dog. I look like a loon following him outside carrying a container for the pee I hope to catch. They know. If anyone knows how to fool an animal, let us in on the secret


----------



## Cindi

I fooled my dog into a urine sample by carrying her frisbee and using that to get the sample. I got a dirty look but I got it.  Unfortunately cats are much smarter.





boxermom said:


> You know he won't comply as long as you try to *catch* him. It's like when I have to get a urine sample from the dog. I look like a loon following him outside carrying a container for the pee I hope to catch. They know. If anyone knows how to fool an animal, let us in on the secret


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I fooled my dog into a urine sample by carrying her frisbee and using that to get the sample. I got a dirty look but I got it.  Unfortunately cats are much smarter.




Cindi, that made me laugh - I can just see you carefully balancing a frisbee full of dog pee...
The things we do for our animals...


----------



## clevercat

Booger-watch, Day 4: 
Sitting with a cup of coffee early this morning, Wills started sneezing up a storm under a throw on the sofa. It was the work of an instant for me to grab gloves and swab and race to lift the throw...only to find it was Beaker, not William. "Bwahahaha Gramma, we tricked you!!!"


----------



## vinbenphon1

Cheeky sods


----------



## clevercat

Ooh excitement this morning. Walking round to the park at 6am to drop breakfast off for the foxes, I heard a low growling from one of the bushes. I first thought perhaps it was a feral cat, or an injured fox however, further investigation revealed a small black poodle, all matted fur and clearly distressed and buried deep in the foliage. I ran to my neighbour and together we cleared the undergrowth until we were at  dog level. Between us we coaxed the pup out and I gave her a bowl of kibble, a pouch of cat food and a bowl of water - all of which were inhaled in seconds. Poor thing must've been starving. Not sure if this is a lost dog or one who has been dumped. My neighbour has taken her home and will get her to the rescue later today, where hopefully she will be reunited with her people (or find new parents). It occurred to me that many people would've ignored the growling when they heard it, but I couldn't just walk past and forget it. Today's good deed = Completed before breakfast


----------



## poopsie

Awwwwww...............poor little pup. She is so lucky that someone as kind as yourself happened by. I hope things go well for her from here on out! On a similar note the local news said that 75 dogs were brought to local shelters after the 4th of July festivities............to date only 18 have been reclaimed. The vast majority have no collar, tags or chip.


----------



## buzzytoes

Lucky pup to have you walking by so early in the morning! Glad he decided you and the neighbor were nice enough to be trusted!


----------



## boxermom

Of course you wouldn't ignore the sound. You're an animal lover to the nth degree. Fingers and paws crossed that there's a happy outcome for the pup.


----------



## clevercat

The dog is a boy and had been dumped  
Poor little guy, who knows how long he'd been in hiding. He was so scared this morning, and I could actually SEE the relief and joy as he realised someone was going to take care of him...Still, I am upset tonight that he doesn't have a forever home or people who want him back...I am not sure I'll be given an update on his progress, but if you could please offer up a prayer and good thoughts for his story to have a happy ending...*sigh* I know I can't save them all, but I wish I could've helped this pup more...


----------



## boxermom

^I can't stop thinking about things like this either. A therapist once told me some people have more empathy than they can handle. That's me, you and the rest of us on this thread. I feel it all and it bothers me so deeply.

I saw a story about a young couple in our area who rescue dogs and cats. They visited the shelter looking for another and one dog cowered in the corner. I wanted to reach into the tv and try to love that dog to where s/he would know that not all humans are bad. It broke my heart.

Praying that the one you found will end up in a loving forever home.


----------



## poopsie

I swear the only beings I get along with these days have fur, feathers, or scales and the folks who love them. I just can't deal with people in general any more. On that note off I go to find a cat to hug


----------



## jenny70

poopsie said:


> I swear the only beings I get along with these days have fur, feathers, or scales and the folks who love them. I just can't deal with people in general any more. On that note off I go to find a cat to hug




I can completely relate to this!


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> ^I can't stop thinking about things like this either. A therapist once told me some people have more empathy than they can handle. That's me, you and the rest of us on this thread. I feel it all and it bothers me so deeply.
> 
> I saw a story about a young couple in our area who rescue dogs and cats. They visited the shelter looking for another and one dog cowered in the corner. I wanted to reach into the tv and try to love that dog to where s/he would know that not all humans are bad. It broke my heart.
> 
> Praying that the one you found will end up in a loving forever home.




That describes me to a 'T', boxermom. When it comes to animals, I have way too much empathy. I have spent the past day thinking how terrified, alone, hungry that poor puppy must've felt. And he really is a puppy, not much more than eight months old. The rescue people think he was dumped about ten days ago (which would explain the sudden increase in amount of water drunk and kibble eaten from the bowls I leave out in the porch). I must've walked past those bushes two-three times a day, every day...
On a positive note, I'm told he is going to get snapped up really quickly - he's young, affectionate, pedigree...
Apparently he was thrilled to be taken in at the shelter yesterday - just so excited that he isn't alone anymore.



poopsie said:


> I swear the only beings I get along with these days have fur, feathers, or scales and the folks who love them. I just can't deal with people in general any more. On that note off I go to find a cat to hug



I have been like that for some time. If the people around me aren't 'animal people', then I am not interested in them...
As I write this, Ruben is draped across my lap and Livvie is stretched alongside us, her little chocolate feeties resting on Ruben's tummy. Bliss.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Yay for puppy that the universe sent you to him. So glad that the shelter people have high hopes for his future.


----------



## clevercat

My face this morning: :-0
Imagine if you will a tranquil scene at BBT this morning, as assorted kittehs laze around after brefus. I am cleaning the litter trays. I finish up the vacuuming and think I'll empty it into the carrier bag full of discarded litter and poops. At exactly the same time, William sticks his neck in the bag (This is pertinent to mai interests Gramma, an' ai must inbestigate further) and put his head through one of the handles. You know what happened next, he took off at 115mph with the bag attached to him - poopies and litter were flying EVERYWHERE! When he finally freed himself, Angel was up the curtain, Ruben was in hiding behind the sofa, Eamonn was a small, wide-eyed kittin hiding behind the TV...
It took me another half hour to clean up again. They make my life such an adventure...


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> My face this morning: :-0
> Imagine if you will a tranquil scene at BBT this morning, as assorted kittehs laze around after brefus. I am cleaning the litter trays. I finish up the vacuuming and think I'll empty it into the carrier bag full of discarded litter and poops. At exactly the same time, William sticks his neck in the bag (This is pertinent to mai interests Gramma, an' ai must inbestigate further) and put his head through one of the handles. You know what happened next, he took off at 115mph with the bag attached to him - poopies and litter were flying EVERYWHERE! When he finally freed himself, Angel was up the curtain, Ruben was in hiding behind the sofa, Eamonn was a small, wide-eyed kittin hiding behind the TV...
> It took me another half hour to clean up again. They make my life such an adventure...




Thanks for the laugh this morning Clever!  Never a dull moment!  You're a saint!!


----------



## clevercat

Maybe I should go back to bed...just switched on the Vitamix to make soup. I didn't put the lid on securely. I cannot describe the scene in the kitchen...tomatoes, peanuts and red peppers everywhere...
William is quick to point out that I can't blame the kittins for this one...


----------



## Cindi

I shouldn't laugh but you paint such a vivid scene. :giggles:  I have had experience with a bag with handles. Now if we bring home any bag it either goes straight in the trash or I cut the handles off. They love to play with the big paper shopping bags from the outlets. Paper bag + cats = good time for all. As long as there are no handles.


----------



## cats n bags

Hay!  Peeples!!!



https://flic.kr/p/uLaNeh https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/

Poopie Party at Auntie Clever's!!!!


----------



## boxermom

I can't help but laugh--it must've been quite the scene at BBT today.

When I was about 10 I decided to make a cake using my mom's mixer. My brilliant idea to clean off the beaters when done was to just turn them on. There was batter all over the kitchen including the ceiling. My parents were speechless when they came into the room and that was rare, especially for my dad.

Wills is certainly entertaining.


----------



## buzzytoes

I would have given up after the soup as well. You will likely be finding random dried soup spots for weeks!


----------



## poopsie

I only have Keaton as the resident troublemaker, but he does his best! 

Hopefully you have hit your 'excitement' quota for the day


----------



## buzzytoes

Dying to know if anyone special stole your heart at the rescue open house?


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Dying to know if anyone special stole your heart at the rescue open house?




In line with my crappy week, this is what happened. First off, as I think I'd mentioned I had to cancel my spa break in order to have an ultrasound today. A friend then said not to worry, we'll do something nice that day - go to the sanctuary in the afternoon and I'll take you to the hospital in the morning. Yesterday she changed her mind and cancelled the whole day. Annoyed but what could I do...
This morning I was up at 4.30am to make sure I ate something prior to my scan which was booked for 11.15am
On the way out the door at 9.25, I happened to look at the letter from the hospital...the appointment was actually booked for 9.30 today. So I missed that too.
No new kitteh, no scan - and you're right, buzzy - I am finding bits of dried up soup everywhere, after yesterday's mishap(s). Add to that a particularly horrible bit of news I received yesterday and this week is a write-off.
It's the kitten's second birthday today and we have yet to open the gifts and take the official burfday portraits...


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> In line with my crappy week, this is what happened. First off, as I think I'd mentioned I had to cancel my spa break in order to have an ultrasound today. A friend then said not to worry, we'll do something nice that day - go to the sanctuary in the afternoon and I'll take you to the hospital in the morning. Yesterday she changed her mind and cancelled the whole day. Annoyed but what could I do...
> This morning I was up at 4.30am to make sure I ate something prior to my scan which was booked for 11.15am
> On the way out the door at 9.25, I happened to look at the letter from the hospital...the appointment was actually booked for 9.30 today. So I missed that too.
> No new kitteh, no scan - and you're right, buzzy - I am finding bits of dried up soup everywhere, after yesterday's mishap(s). Add to that a particularly horrible bit of news I received yesterday and this week is a write-off.
> It's the kitten's second birthday today and we have yet to open the gifts and take the official burfday portraits...




Oh dear. Maybe the birthday is best spent in bed under a snoodle pile.


----------



## boxermom

Aww, sending hugs, clever.


----------



## poopsie

How was teh burfday party? artyhat:


----------



## Candice0985

How is everyone at BBT today?


----------



## buzzytoes

Just checking in to see if everything is okay. This thread is too quiet!


----------



## boxermom

clever, your last blog post made me long to experience your childhood. It sounded lovely and just how I see the English countryside in my mind.


----------



## Jasmyn

I just subscribed to your blog. I love reading about how you and Ruben found each other, it's such an heartwarming incident. Please keep it coming.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Checking in.... Hope your well Clever and the kittehs are ok


----------



## hermes_lemming

vinbenphon1 said:


> Checking in.... Hope your well Clever and the kittehs are ok



+1 hugs clever


----------



## mp4

+2


----------



## boxermom

me too^.


----------



## dusty paws

hi clever! thinking of you and bbt!


----------



## buzzytoes

Has anyone heard from Clever at all? I am worried that we have not heard from her in so long since that is not typical of her. No posts on IG either.


----------



## Cindi

Her last activity was July 25th.     Where are you Clever?? I hope everything is ok.


----------



## Candice0985

me too, I'm starting to worry. does anyone have her email or phone #? can someone send her a message to make sure she's okay?


----------



## cats n bags

from Stinkums Manor


----------



## Cindi

Hugs from across the pond. I hope things are ok. I am thinking of you.


----------



## buzzytoes

queen:

Who knew it was so hard for me to post smilies - now that I've edited five times.


----------



## boxermom

I'm worried too. Clever, we hope you're ok!


----------



## jenny70

Thinking of you Clever!


----------



## poopsie

I was in contact with her the other day


----------



## hermes_lemming

Crap this is not good


----------



## stylemechanel

HI there ladies,
 Just want you all to know that I let clevercat know you all think about her, and do  worry about her and the BBT. I didn't want to seem presumptuous and I hope you don't mind.  I thought she would really want to know.


----------



## Cindi

Thanks Stylemechanel, I hope she is doing ok and will be back soon. She is in my thoughts.


----------



## leasul2003

Any news on Clever? She's never been gone this long.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Just a sign that your ok Clever.... Well in this case an emoticon


----------



## Candice0985

leasul2003 said:


> Any news on Clever? She's never been gone this long.



I know....I hope things are okay at BBT.


----------



## buzzytoes




----------



## boxermom

I come here every day hoping for something. Clever, we love you and your feline family.


----------



## jenny70

boxermom said:


> I come here every day hoping for something. Clever, we love you and your feline family.




+1!!
Hugs to you Clever. You are thought of and missed!


----------



## Candice0985

Tuck and Lady just want to say hi! I hope everyone is well at BBT [emoji4]


----------



## poopsie

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 3106938
> 
> Tuck and Lady just want to say hi! I hope everyone is well at BBT [emoji4]





OMG --------- that ummmmmm................_stately.........._gray cat is the spitting image of Miss KiKi


----------



## shalomjude

Hope you are OK..sending positive thoughts from the other side of the world


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie said:


> OMG --------- that ummmmmm................_stately.........._gray cat is the spitting image of Miss KiKi



haha! that's Tucker, he's my 13 year old big boy who is the biggest snuggle bug, he hates having his photo taken so I have to sneak it when he's sleeping!


----------



## poopsie

Candice0985 said:


> haha! that's Tucker, he's my 13 year old big boy who is the biggest snuggle bug, he hates having his photo taken so I have to sneak it when he's sleeping!





Just like Miss KIKi. She is my little (well, more like ginormous) gray shadow.


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie said:


> Just like Miss KIKi. She is my little (well, more like ginormous) gray shadow.


aw Miss Kiki sounds so sweet! Tuck is my shadow only when i'm in prime cuddle position- lying down or sitting on the couch besides that he prefers sleeping the day away in my bedroom. Lady (my grey and white girl in the picture) is my shadow, super chatty and always has her paws in everything i'm doing.

she had a HUGE scare last week and is still a bit anxious because of it. I was doing my makeup in the washroom and she jumped up on my lap as usual, I had a makeup brush soaking in the sink and it was floating. for some reason she locked on to the brush and when I touched her she FREAKED, she was SO scared. when she ran away she scratched me really bad on the hand with her claws and I instantly started bleeding everywhere. what. a mess. tore my PJ shirt, my blood all over the floor ugh!

she's so sensitive, and when she has a scare, or feeling territorial etc...she holds on to those feelings for days!

she is still terrified of the bathroom


----------



## poopsie

Candice0985 said:


> aw Miss Kiki sounds so sweet! Tuck is my shadow only when i'm in prime cuddle position- lying down or sitting on the couch besides that he prefers sleeping the day away in my bedroom. Lady (my grey and white girl in the picture) is my shadow, super chatty and always has her paws in everything i'm doing.
> 
> she had a HUGE scare last week and is still a bit anxious because of it. I was doing my makeup in the washroom and she jumped up on my lap as usual, I had a makeup brush soaking in the sink and it was floating. for some reason she locked on to the brush and when I touched her she FREAKED, she was SO scared. when she ran away she scratched me really bad on the hand with her claws and I instantly started bleeding everywhere. what. a mess. tore my PJ shirt, my blood all over the floor ugh!
> 
> she's so sensitive, and when she has a scare, or feeling territorial etc...she holds on to those feelings for days!
> 
> she is still terrified of the bathroom



The Keek sticks to me like glue. I rescued her off the streets as a wee bebe tittin. 
Miss Adrian (my feral) was traumatized by the neighbors unneutered cat that they would let out. I think he was the one that gave her the abscess. I trapped him several weeks ago, took him to the shelter where he was fixed and adopted out. Miss A still won't come home. I have to tote food and water to the row behind me in the middle of the night for her. 
I am so sorry that Lady had that episode. I have been mauled a few times by various kittehs. I keep my tetanus shot up to date because you never know what will set them off.


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie said:


> The Keek sticks to me like glue. I rescued her off the streets as a wee bebe tittin.
> Miss Adrian (my feral) was traumatized by the neighbors unneutered cat that they would let out. I think he was the one that gave her the abscess. I trapped him several weeks ago, took him to the shelter where he was fixed and adopted out. Miss A still won't come home. I have to tote food and water to the row behind me in the middle of the night for her.
> I am so sorry that Lady had that episode. I have been mauled a few times by various kittehs. I keep my tetanus shot up to date because you never know what will set them off.



I know, it's just so strange...she was cuddling on me last night and I moved ever so slightly and she popped up and jumped off of me, must have jumped backwards over 6 feet, new scratches to add to my collection....sigh....

I might try Spirit Essences- Nervous energy to see if that'll calm her down and make her less fraidy catish!

I hope Miss A comes home soon, poor girl...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Still here thinking of you Clever and the kittehs


----------



## Cindi

Anyone heard from Clever? I am really worried about her    If anyone is in touch please let her know I am thinking about her.


----------



## boxermom

Cindi said:


> Anyone heard from Clever? I am really worried about her    If anyone is in touch please let her know I am thinking about her.



I am too, Cindi. I think we all are. Even if she doesn't come back to post regularly, it would help to know that she's ok.


----------



## cats n bags

Miss Beaker sent Stinky a "Happy Stinky Day" email from BBT on Monday.  

I've let Clever know we are all thinking about her.


----------



## buzzytoes

Thanks for passing along our well wishes. As long as she keeps in touch with someone I can try to wait patiently. 

Clever - I wish I could hop across the pond and give you a giant hug. I hope you will come back to us soon.


----------



## vinbenphon1

cats n bags said:


> Miss Beaker sent Stinky a "Happy Stinky Day" email from BBTx on Monday.
> 
> I've let Clever know we are all thinking about her.



Thanks for passing on our concerns 'cats n bags'


----------



## leasul2003

I'm not online much anymore, but I still check in here. I really miss Clever's stories and hope she is doing ok, wherever she is.


----------



## jenny70

leasul2003 said:


> i'm not online much anymore, but i still check in here. I really miss clever's stories and hope she is doing ok, wherever she is.




+1


----------



## buzzytoes

Miss you Clever!


----------



## mp4

+2


----------



## Cindi

Anyone talk to her??? I think of her every time I come here.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Cindi said:


> Anyone talk to her??? I think of her every time I come here.



Me too


----------



## Cindi

Anyone heard from Clever? I really hope she is ok.


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Anyone heard from Clever? I really hope she is ok.



I hope so too, I hope her absence has nothing to do with her health. I miss Clever and her kitties!


----------



## buzzytoes

Thinking of you Clever! And all of the residents at BBT. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## stylemechanel

You ladies just make me want to hug you  - I love that you all worry about her and she does know that.

So I am breaking my vow of not saying anything ( I hope clever doesn't get to mad) and letting you all know that she is fine.


----------



## Cindi

Thank you for the update. Hopefully she will be able to come back soon. It's not the same without her.


----------



## leasul2003

stylemechanel said:


> You ladies just make me want to hug you  - I love that you all worry about her and she does know that.
> 
> So I am breaking my vow of not saying anything ( I hope clever doesn't get to mad) and letting you all know that she is fine.



Thank you for letting us know. It's like she was the glue that held us together and without her it's like we're missing a very important piece of the puzzle.


----------



## boxermom

I'm so sorry she doesn't feel able to be with us here anymore, but I'm glad to hear she's ok.


----------



## buzzytoes

leasul2003 said:


> Thank you for letting us know. It's like she was the glue that held us together and without her it's like we're missing a very important piece of the puzzle.



This!! Her absence is definitely felt.


----------



## jenny70

This forum is just not the same without her. Thank you for the update Stylemechanel!


----------



## vinbenphon1

stylemechanel said:


> You ladies just make me want to hug you  - I love that you all worry about her and she does know that.
> 
> So I am breaking my vow of not saying anything ( I hope clever doesn't get to mad) and letting you all know that she is fine.



Thank you for letting us know Stylemechanel


----------



## katiel00

Hello everyone! I'm looking for advice. Yesterday I found a little chihuahua in my front yard that was hiding and had been attacked (2 puncture wounds in the neck). I rushed her to the vet and she thankfully is stable. It was freezing last night so if I didn't find her who knows what would of happened [emoji17]

I have posted flyers, and also posted on our social media nextdoor app. This dog is from our community because I live in a tight circular community with no other housing tracks around. She has no collar, no microchip but clearly has been someones pet. 

Its been 24 hours and I'm so sad no one has claimed her. I made her stay overnight at the vets to make sure she is ok. What do I do from here? She will be staying with me but how long does it take until they previous owners can't or won't claim her? I've paid for the vet bill so how does that all work if the owners contact me? TIA!


----------



## Candice0985

Bump [emoji48]


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Bump [emoji48]


 
*waves*
I just wanted to say a huge, big thank you to everyone who posted here in my absence. I honestly didn't realise I'd be missed. Thank you, ladies.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *waves*
> I just wanted to say a huge, big thank you to everyone who posted here in my absence. I honestly didn't realise I'd be missed. Thank you, ladies.


----------



## Cindi

YAY!    Welcome back!


----------



## boxermom

We missed you sooo much, clever! Even if it's an online friendship, I believe we have a deep love for one another and worry about each other too.


----------



## buzzytoes

OMG it's a Christmas miracle!! This totally just made me teary eyed. Must be PMS. WELCOME BACK!!!!!


----------



## poopsie

pee ess.......she updated her blog too!!!!! :rockettes:


----------



## buzzytoes

poopsie said:


> pee ess.......she updated her blog too!!!!! :rockettes:



Can you post the link? I am on my phone and don't have it on here!


----------



## Kalos

cathaircoffeeandcupcakes.wordpress.com


----------



## buzzytoes

Kalos said:


> cathaircoffeeandcupcakes.wordpress.com



Thank you!


----------



## vinbenphon1

OMG&#8230; Of course you would be missed we are your biggest fan club.


----------



## jenny70

So good to hear from you Clever!!


----------



## stylemechanel

All I can say Miss Wonderful ....is..........so  glad your back and we all missed you terribly! Including Miss.  Coco who is not sure about all them cats. See advitar for proof.


----------



## sdkitty

Welcome back Clever!


----------



## chessmont

Yes, welcome back!


----------



## clevercat

More big hugs, ladies. Thank you for not forgetting me!
I finally feel I am getting back to what approaches normal here at BBT. I have just splurged on an iPad Mini so photos will follow once I get around to taking it out of the bocks (it's been in that bocks since it arroved last Friday, so don't hold your breath, anyone...). 
And of course nothing has changed in terms of what these maniacs get up to. This morning, for example, after I had cleaned every surface and the floor in the kitchen, I went out to the Ocado van to collect this week's food shopping. When I came back in, laden down with bags of cat food, kibble and treats, somebodies had power-yarked across the oven, worktop, floor and washing machine (where it was trickling down in a very attractive pattern). The cats were all at the other side of the lounge, busily watching the birds, denying all knowledge of just who was the culprit. Ruben's theory was the van driver had nipped in when my back was turned...


----------



## vinbenphon1

LOL  I was just thinking to myself this morning as I set out to bring in the washing that its been a while since I heard that hucking noise... And then, there it was a pile of gooey bisciuts and fur laid out before me 

Good to have you back Clever


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> *waves*
> I just wanted to say a huge, big thank you to everyone who posted here in my absence. I honestly didn't realise I'd be missed. Thank you, ladies.



Yay! I'm just happy you're okay! my OCD mindset immediately made me think something horrible happened. I'm glad you're back and everyone is good at BBT


----------



## pinky7129

Yay! Can't wait for more of your stories!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> More big hugs, ladies. Thank you for not forgetting me!
> I finally feel I am getting back to what approaches normal here at BBT. I have just splurged on an iPad Mini so photos will follow once I get around to taking it out of the bocks (it's been in that bocks since it arroved last Friday, so don't hold your breath, anyone...).
> And of course nothing has changed in terms of what these maniacs get up to. This morning, for example, after I had cleaned every surface and the floor in the kitchen, I went out to the Ocado van to collect this week's food shopping. When I came back in, laden down with bags of cat food, kibble and treats, somebodies had power-yarked across the oven, worktop, floor and washing machine (where it was trickling down in a very attractive pattern). The cats were all at the other side of the lounge, busily watching the birds, denying all knowledge of just who was the culprit. Ruben's theory was the van driver had nipped in when my back was turned...





My money is on Phil..............................


----------



## buzzytoes

And now I cannot wait for Georgie Grumpus pics!!!!


----------



## clevercat

Apologies for the cr*ppy photo quality, but I thought you'd like to meet Millicent Bystander, the fox who has been a part of BBT since early summer. 





Millicent is very fond of cats, dogs and hoomins who give her snacks. I am so disappointed I didn't have the phone with me on the morning she, Doris and Sammy (friend's dog) were lined up side-by-side waiting for their treats...


----------



## stylemechanel

clevercat said:


> Apologies for the cr*ppy photo quality, but I thought you'd like to meet Millicent Bystander, the fox who has been a part of BBT since early summer.
> View attachment 3211405
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211406
> 
> Millicent is very fond of cats, dogs and hoomins who give her snacks. I am so disappointed I didn't have the phone with me on the morning she, Doris and Sammy (friend's dog) were lined up side-by-side waiting for their treats...



Amazing!!!


----------



## boxermom

I adore foxes. My son lives backed up to a creek with woods and bushes and a fox and deer come out often to sleep in the sun in their back yard. Humans are taking away their habitat and it makes me sad.

Nice pic, clever.


----------



## poopsie

Gorgeous creature.................all I get are possums since the raccoons left


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Apologies for the cr*ppy photo quality, but I thought you'd like to meet Millicent Bystander, the fox who has been a part of BBT since early summer.
> View attachment 3211405
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211406
> 
> Millicent is very fond of cats, dogs and hoomins who give her snacks. I am so disappointed I didn't have the phone with me on the morning she, Doris and Sammy (friend's dog) were lined up side-by-side waiting for their treats...



Millicent is absolutely gorgeous!!!! I love foxes, they are so playful and sweet.
My dad has a fox that lives near his house, he'll take my dad's dog Gryph's toys or a bone and he frolics around the field and he pronks and bounces like he's having the best time, so cute


----------



## buzzytoes

Did Millicent think she was going to take that car for a joyride?? What a gorgeous lady she is!


----------



## Cindi

Awwww, she is adorable. All the animals are drawn to you like Dr. Doolittle.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hi Millicent... Too cute


----------



## jenny70

Cindi said:


> Awwww, she is adorable. All the animals are drawn to you like Dr. Doolittle.




I was thinking this exact same thing!


----------



## leasul2003

Yay! Clever is back and she brought a new friend wth her! Millicent is glorious!!


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> Apologies for the cr*ppy photo quality, but I thought you'd like to meet Millicent Bystander, the fox who has been a part of BBT since early summer.
> View attachment 3211405
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211406
> 
> Millicent is very fond of cats, dogs and hoomins who give her snacks. I am so disappointed I didn't have the phone with me on the morning she, Doris and Sammy (friend's dog) were lined up side-by-side waiting for their treats...



Yay!!!!!  So happy to see you back!

We had a fox for months, but now the coyotes are around.  I'm not a coyote fan...  The fox made me happy every time it was in our yard!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Awwww, she is adorable. All the animals are drawn to you like Dr. Doolittle.



Humm...the Dr Dolittle thing might've gone too far. Yesterday, watching idly as Ruben sat in the windowsill, I jumped as he started swearing like Stinky's Mum's Mama Kitty. Racing over to see what had him so infuriated, I was not best pleased to see a whacking great rat sitting upright at the bird feeder in the garden,stuffing his face with peanuts and flipping Ruben the middle claw.
I am less worried about having a rat around than I am at thinking how horrified my neighbours will be if they see him...


----------



## sdkitty

clevercat said:


> Humm...the Dr Dolittle thing might've gone too far. Yesterday, watching idly as Ruben sat in the windowsill, I jumped as he started swearing like Stinky's Mum's Mama Kitty. Racing over to see what had him so infuriated, I was not best pleased to see a whacking great rat sitting upright at the bird feeder in the garden,stuffing his face with peanuts and flipping Ruben the middle claw.
> I am less worried about having a rat around than I am at thinking how horrified my neighbours will be if they see him...


eew....I'd be pretty horrified at seeing a large rat in my yard
the new home we're moving to has lots of squirrels, which some say are like rats with fluffy tails...but my kitties will be kept safe indoors away from the coyotes, red fire ants, etc.


----------



## clevercat

sdkitty said:


> eew....I'd be pretty horrified at seeing a large rat in my yard
> the new home we're moving to has lots of squirrels, which some say are like rats with fluffy tails...but my kitties will be kept safe indoors away from the coyotes, red fire ants, etc.



Yep, my guys are indoor kittehs. I may tell my neighbours, if they mention it, that Ratty is a squirrel with a wispy tail


----------



## poopsie

::::::::::::::::::::: I don't mind rats and such. They are all God's creatures and have just as much right to their pursuit of happiness as the 'cuter' animals. Would I prefer raccoons over possums? Yes----but I still watch over the possums while I pine for the raccs. Isn't Doris back around? She might give Ratty a pause.


----------



## clevercat

Ha! Doris is a Porch Cat. Ratty is a garden rat. 
I don't mind him being around at all - all are welcome to stop by for a snack or two at BBT. Nope, it's my dim neighbours that concern me. Hopefully they won't see him. As for me, I remember running into a whopper of a rat as I left work a few years ago. Never told a soul in case they got pest control in...


----------



## Cindi

Well now that you have named him he is one of the family [emoji16] welcome Ratty!


----------



## dusty paws

clever! 

hi millicent!


----------



## clevercat

We're off to LV this afternoon as Clawed and D'Beaks need their yearly shots. I am already wondering what odds I'd get for being able to install Clawed in the carrier. He fell for it last time, but he has already informed me this time Things will be Different...
Gah!


----------



## clevercat

Happy Adoptiversary Georgie! Three years ago, this grumpus landed with his paws in the butter at BBT.
Gah, photo upload not working.


----------



## boxermom

Aww, happy birthday, Georgie!


----------



## buzzytoes

Happy Gotcha Day to my favorite grumpy puss!!!


----------



## Cindi

Happy gotcha day Gorgeous George!  I know you will get plenty of love and treats.


----------



## jenny70

Aww, happy anniversary Georgie!!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Yay georgie


----------



## boxermom

Oops, I said birthday when I meant anniversary.  We never know the actual birthdays of our dogs so I should've known better. 

It was a happy day for Georgie when he came to BBT.


----------



## mp4

Yay Georgie!  Can't wait to see your grumpy puss!


----------



## dusty paws

georgie!!!!


----------



## clevercat

Who wants peekchures?


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Who wants peekchures?





Me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Who wants peekchures?




Me me me!!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Nah not interested at all :lolots:... BWAAAA HAAAHAAA


----------



## Cindi

:


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Who wants peekchures?



Murphy!?!?!?!?


----------



## boxermom

I'd love to see some!


----------



## buzzytoes

Well that was a horrible tease!!


----------



## clevercat

Here we are...
Where's Waldo? Or, in this case, Foster. Can you see him?


And for Stinky's Mum


Miss Beaker-Jane has not been at all well lately, but thankfully had a much better visit this morning with LV


----------



## clevercat

Ruben and William are BFFs


----------



## poopsie

PHIL!!!!!! :kiss:


Miss Beaker is a lovely girl


----------



## buzzytoes

If it were not for Foster's pointy ear I would think Phil had doubled in size!


----------



## vinbenphon1

So special


----------



## clevercat

Georgie photos coming up later!


----------



## poopsie




----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Georgie photos coming up later!



Woohoo!!! Merry Christmas to meeeeeee!!


----------



## clevercat

Noaw I no longer supports teh D.Trumps, Person, what we goin' to do wiff teh oberstocks ob twopees?
Mebbe we can sells them for snack monies...


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Noaw I no longer supports teh D.Trumps, Person, what we goin' to do wiff teh oberstocks ob twopees?
> Mebbe we can sells them for snack monies...
> View attachment 3221580




Ahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Noaw I no longer supports teh D.Trumps, Person, what we goin' to do wiff teh oberstocks ob twopees?
> Mebbe we can sells them for snack monies...
> View attachment 3221580



Poor Georgie Porgie...someone got all confoozled and got D Grump mixed up with d. *****. 

His hurted feelings could prolly be cured wif a couple dozen, maybe fitty sixty cookies, and extra toyz in his sock tonight.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Georgie I have missed that face!! I am very impressed by the amount of hairs he gave up.


----------



## clevercat

Waiting patiently for Sandy Paws (and keeping his paws crossed that he is on teh Nice List), Clawed would like to wish all his tPF aunties a very Happy Christmas.


----------



## buzzytoes

Handsome as ever!! Happy Christmas Clawed! May all your catnip wishes come true when Santa stops by tonight!


----------



## jenny70

What a handsome boy you are Clawed!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Waiting patiently for Sandy Paws (and keeping his paws crossed that he is on teh Nice List), Clawed would like to wish all his tPF aunties a very Happy Christmas.
> View attachment 3221747





Such a handsome lad..............however did you get him to sit still long enough to snap the peekchure?


----------



## vinbenphon1

Merry xmas boys and girls of BBT :xtree:

 Vincent, Bennett and Phoenix

Waiting for Santa paws


----------



## clevercat

Aunty V, what a lovely photo! Merry, Merry Christmas from everyone at Butterbean Towers...
A few peekchures from early morning here at BBT. So.much.loot. 








Ruben was quite overwhelmed - his first ever Christmas where he had loot of his own. Easy to see in this picture just how he s filling out 


More later!


----------



## clevercat

Lookit what Ruben and the gang bought me!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Lookit what Ruben and the gang bought me!
> View attachment 3222151
> 
> View attachment 3222152
> 
> View attachment 3222153



Sandy Paws was very good to everyone.  I hope they all had a good time with the presents and that Ruben enjoyed his first Christmas as an inside guy.  :xtree:
I really like the kitty wallet.  Ruben has very good taste.


----------



## buzzytoes

What a great present from BBT!!  My Christmas wish for you is there were no yarks or eye watering steamers to spoil the day!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> What a great present from BBT!!  My Christmas wish for you is there were no yarks or eye watering steamers to spoil the day!




Lol - that didn't quite work out, as one of the kittins did an enormous yank over the guest bed and as for what Foster did on my duvet...let's just say the washing machine has been worth its weight in gold today [emoji74]


----------



## boxermom

Why can't our animals ever do their messy stuff on an easy-to-clean floor? Our dogs always managed to find the carpet or area rugs when they threw up, never the hard flooring.

That little purse is adorable!


----------



## dusty paws

pictures! and eeeep the kitties were good to you - i adore that card holder! merry christmas bbt!


----------



## clevercat

Bocksing Day with mah bocks.


Is mah bocks!! You git your own!!!


----------



## jenny70

Lol, yes ma'am!


----------



## buzzytoes

LOL at that last pic.


----------



## boxermom

she means business! Get away from mah bocks!!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Don't take a mine


----------



## clevercat

A throwback to Grumpus Georgie's first Christmas at BBT
Ho Ho NO


And - as I have found a cache of old photos this afternoon, one of Missy. It has been a quiet Christmas without her...


----------



## buzzytoes

Ah but that "high on cream" face lets you know you did right by her. I am sure you still miss her terribly.


----------



## poopsie

da widdle toof............so precious


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Ah but that "high on cream" face lets you know you did right by her. I am sure you still miss her terribly.







poopsie said:


> da widdle toof............so precious




And this one, from her third burfday party


I miss her dreadfully. 
Somewhat spookily, as I was downloading shedloads of old photos from an email account that is no longer in use, I came across a film clip I thought I'd lost - the all-too-familiar squeaky voice calling for his mama - Solomon Seal, as a three month old kitten. Odd that I found it today, on the third anniversary of his death...


----------



## buzzytoes

Maybe Solly was just sending you a reminder that he was still around.

This may seem a weird question, but I figure you have lots of experience in this department. When you have sent cats to the Bridge, did you feel the exact moment they left? Like a light switch shutting off? When we had to put Darius down it happened in a split second to me. I wouldn't say I felt his soul drift away or anything hippyish, but it was like *blink* he's gone, then his last breath exhaled. It happened in an instant and I wonder if it was because he was so special, or if it happens with all of them. Will probably be going through that again this weekend and wonder if I will feel the same moment when Diablo leaves.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Maybe Solly was just sending you a reminder that he was still around.
> 
> This may seem a weird question, but I figure you have lots of experience in this department. When you have sent cats to the Bridge, did you feel the exact moment they left? Like a light switch shutting off? When we had to put Darius down it happened in a split second to me. I wouldn't say I felt his soul drift away or anything hippyish, but it was like *blink* he's gone, then his last breath exhaled. It happened in an instant and I wonder if it was because he was so special, or if it happens with all of them. Will probably be going through that again this weekend and wonder if I will feel the same moment when Diablo leaves.




Oh yes, definitely. In Solly's case, I was in the waiting room at the clinic and  I heard his squeaky little voice, he knew I was there and I believe he hung on until I got there. I walked in, held him, told him I love him - and I knew the moment he left me. Same with Missy. I am hippyish lol but I believe there is a moment you just *know* the spirit has passed...
I am so sorry you will have to go through the heartbreak again, do you think it's close to Diablo's time?


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Oh yes, definitely. In Solly's case, I was in the waiting room at the clinic and  I heard his squeaky little voice, he knew I was there and I believe he hung on until I got there. I walked in, held him, told him I love him - and I knew the moment he left me. Same with Missy. I am hippyish lol but I believe there is a moment you just *know* the spirit has passed...
> I am so sorry you will have to go through the heartbreak again, do you think it's close to Diablo's time?



Haha I mean I am a little hippyish but not to where I am healing the flu with crystals. I told DH we needed to talk about our options for him and he said he had the same thought a few days ago. He has been eating less and wasting away. We never had a scope done (because at 16 we didn't want to put him through it if we weren't going to put him through a major surgery if we got bad results) but I think he has some kind of growth in his trachea. He has had asthma for a few years, but awhile back he started being really noisy when he was breathing. Sometimes the inhaler helps, sometimes it doesn't. Now I am only filling up his food every few days, and he sometimes throws up right after he eats. I just hate to think he is suffering. Was going to take him in for some bloodwork to see how his kidneys and liver are doing, but I think it might be better just to let him go. Listening to him breathe hurts my heart because it sounds like it takes such effort.


----------



## chessmont

buzzytoes said:


> Haha I mean I am a little hippyish but not to where I am healing the flu with crystals. I told DH we needed to talk about our options for him and he said he had the same thought a few days ago. He has been eating less and wasting away. We never had a scope done (because at 16 we didn't want to put him through it if we weren't going to put him through a major surgery if we got bad results) but I think he has some kind of growth in his trachea. He has had asthma for a few years, but awhile back he started being really noisy when he was breathing. Sometimes the inhaler helps, sometimes it doesn't. Now I am only filling up his food every few days, and he sometimes throws up right after he eats. I just hate to think he is suffering. Was going to take him in for some bloodwork to see how his kidneys and liver are doing, but I think it might be better just to let him go. Listening to him breathe hurts my heart because it sounds like it takes such effort.



Oh I'm so sorry buzzy that it is coming to this time...


----------



## poopsie

I can*not  *believe that it has been three years :cry:


----------



## buzzytoes

chessmont said:


> Oh I'm so sorry buzzy that it is coming to this time...



Thanks. He is almost 17 so it is to that time where it is getting to be expected. I just don't want him to be suffering is all.


----------



## boxermom

^That's what we all worry about with our animals. Sabo is having bad days more often than he used to but for his breed, he's considered geriatric, not simply a senior dog at 11+ years. I think we all want their quality of life to be as good as possible to the end, but there's so much we can't control.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Haha I mean I am a little hippyish but not to where I am healing the flu with crystals. I told DH we needed to talk about our options for him and he said he had the same thought a few days ago. He has been eating less and wasting away. We never had a scope done (because at 16 we didn't want to put him through it if we weren't going to put him through a major surgery if we got bad results) but I think he has some kind of growth in his trachea. He has had asthma for a few years, but awhile back he started being really noisy when he was breathing. Sometimes the inhaler helps, sometimes it doesn't. Now I am only filling up his food every few days, and he sometimes throws up right after he eats. I just hate to think he is suffering. Was going to take him in for some bloodwork to see how his kidneys and liver are doing, but I think it might be better just to let him go. Listening to him breathe hurts my heart because it sounds like it takes such effort.




Buzzy - sending you big, big hugs. It is the hardest, kindest thing and it is the worst thing to go through, I know.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> I can*not  *believe that it has been three years :cry:




I know - I think back to that night and the pain is as raw as it ever was.


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Buzzy - sending you big, big hugs. It is the hardest, kindest thing and it is the worst thing to go through, I know.



He is scheduled for bloodwork Saturday to make sure he is not going into kidney failure or anything and we will go from there. DH is always the one who wants to hang on until the last moment and I am the one who is scared they are suffering prematurely. Somewhere in the middle hopefully we balance eah other out to the benefit of the animals!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I know - I think back to that night and the pain is as raw as it ever was.


----------



## chessmont

buzzytoes said:


> He is scheduled for bloodwork Saturday to make sure he is not going into kidney failure or anything and we will go from there. DH is always the one who wants to hang on until the last moment and I am the one who is scared they are suffering prematurely. Somewhere in the middle hopefully we balance eah other out to the benefit of the animals!



My DH is the same:  "it's a cold, it's a stomach bug'  - NO s/he is dying.  He is getting a little better about it, mainly says he'll leave it to me to decide.  One time I spent a large amount on blood work so that he wouldn't think I was euthanizing the cat unecessarily


----------



## buzzytoes

chessmont said:


> My DH is the same:  "it's a cold, it's a stomach bug'  - NO s/he is dying.  He is getting a little better about it, mainly says he'll leave it to me to decide.  One time I spent a large amount on blood work so that he wouldn't think I was euthanizing the cat unecessarily



He had a rough day today and now DH has had his unfortunate moment of clarity and tears. If he has another bad day tomorrow we will make the decision. Unfortunately our vet closes at 1 tomorrow and then is closed for New Years. Poor guy never left the couch today, only licked at the wet food I gave him for a minute, and didn't want water. I hate this part. 

Sorry to hjack the thread Clever.


----------



## chessmont

So sorry buzzy. Plus I'm sure clever doesn't mind.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> He had a rough day today and now DH has had his unfortunate moment of clarity and tears. If he has another bad day tomorrow we will make the decision. Unfortunately our vet closes at 1 tomorrow and then is closed for New Years. Poor guy never left the couch today, only licked at the wet food I gave him for a minute, and didn't want water. I hate this part.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hjack the thread Clever.







chessmont said:


> So sorry buzzy. Plus I'm sure clever doesn't mind.




Gosh no, I don't mind at all - I really feel for you Buzzy. It's a horrible thing to go through and (IMO) these things are made worse when they happen over the holidays and you have to work around vet opening hours. Sending you all more {{{hugs}}}
On another note, yesterday we went to spend the day with family. Usually I am a bit meh at having to leave BBT but, not only did my Aunty make me a nomnomnom vegan dinner (with leftovers so I can feed myself for the next couple of days) - the really exciting thing was meeting this young man


This is Beni. Beni trained as a Hearing Dog, however (and this is why I love him lol) he was far too easily distracted to pass his exams. They have a special term for dogs who don't quite make the grade - they are called Fallen Angels.
My Uncle was lucky enough to be chosen to adopt Beni a few months ago - and I was lucky enough to spend most of yesterday with Beni in my lap, snoodling and snoring...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hi Beni... Such a little cutie. I would have loved spending the day with him too


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> He had a rough day today and now DH has had his unfortunate moment of clarity and tears. If he has another bad day tomorrow we will make the decision. Unfortunately our vet closes at 1 tomorrow and then is closed for New Years. Poor guy never left the couch today, only licked at the wet food I gave him for a minute, and didn't want water. I hate this part.
> 
> Sorry to hjack the thread Clever.



So sorry Buzzy. Keeping you guys in my thoughts


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Beni is adorable! Is he a poodle or something else?? I love that they call them Fallen Angels. He probably gets distracted by something sparkly - happens to me all the time.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Oh Beni is adorable! Is he a poodle or something else?? I love that they call them Fallen Angels. He probably gets distracted by something sparkly - happens to me all the time.




Lol yes, me too! He is a medium poodle 
One more photo of him, playing with the toy I bought with me yesterday (the squeaker was dead before lunch, the head was removed before dinner).


And this young man, Ruben - delighted that a usually vegan fridge now contains turkey - has been hovering around every time the fridge door opens...mainly because I am a sap where he is concerned and he has a little piece each time I go to the kitchen. This afternoon he completely forgot his manners...


Umm yes, Mummy...teh turkey inspekshun is naow compleet an' you may naow feeds me some.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> He had a rough day today and now DH has had his unfortunate moment of clarity and tears. If he has another bad day tomorrow we will make the decision. Unfortunately our vet closes at 1 tomorrow and then is closed for New Years. Poor guy never left the couch today, only licked at the wet food I gave him for a minute, and didn't want water. I hate this part.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hjack the thread Clever.




How are all of you doing today? I have been thinking of you...


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> How are all of you doing today? I have been thinking of you...



Much of the same. Diablo did not want breakfast. DH was still asleep when I left for work so I did not wake him. I am sure our appt Saturday will be for sending him to the Bridge, not for bloodwork. Between now and then we will just keep him comfortable.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Much of the same. Diablo did not want breakfast. DH was still asleep when I left for work so I did not wake him. I am sure our appt Saturday will be for sending him to the Bridge, not for bloodwork. Between now and then we will just keep him comfortable.




{{{hugs}}}


----------



## pukasonqo

buzzytoes said:


> Much of the same. Diablo did not want breakfast. DH was still asleep when I left for work so I did not wake him. I am sure our appt Saturday will be for sending him to the Bridge, not for bloodwork. Between now and then we will just keep him comfortable.




all the best for you and diablo, if you choose to ease him into his road to the bridge always remember that you are setting him free because you love him so keep your heads high, you'll miss him of course but you loved him and he had a good, fun filled life with you both


----------



## buzzytoes

pukasonqo said:


> all the best for you and diablo, if you choose to ease him into his road to the bridge always remember that you are setting him free because you love him so keep your heads high, you'll miss him of course but you loved him and he had a good, fun filled life with you both



Thank you for the kind words. He is currently laying on my lap as I type. Tomorrow at 9:40 I will send him to the Bridge. Trying to spoil him today but that is hard since he can't really eat. I will settle for just lots of cuddles.


----------



## coconutsboston

clevercat said:


> Lol yes, me too! He is a medium poodle
> One more photo of him, playing with the toy I bought with me yesterday (the squeaker was dead before lunch, the head was removed before dinner).
> View attachment 3227290
> 
> And this young man, Ruben - delighted that a usually vegan fridge now contains turkey - has been hovering around every time the fridge door opens...mainly because I am a sap where he is concerned and he has a little piece each time I go to the kitchen. This afternoon he completely forgot his manners...
> View attachment 3227296
> 
> Umm yes, Mummy...teh turkey inspekshun is naow compleet an' you may naow feeds me some.


----------



## coconutsboston

buzzytoes said:


> Thank you for the kind words. He is currently laying on my lap as I type. Tomorrow at 9:40 I will send him to the Bridge. Trying to spoil him today but that is hard since he can't really eat. I will settle for just lots of cuddles.


Oh goodness, I'm so sorry Buzzy.  All the best to you both :cry:


----------



## boxermom

Buzzy, my heart goes out to you and your precious companion. These days hurt so much.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Thinking of you and Diablo today  I hope strength will be with you


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Thank you for the kind words. He is currently laying on my lap as I type. Tomorrow at 9:40 I will send him to the Bridge. Trying to spoil him today but that is hard since he can't really eat. I will settle for just lots of cuddles.




Oh Buzzy. You, DH and Diablo are in my thoughts. Praying for a peaceful journey to the Bridge for Diablo. Little man, you are loved.


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry. I have lived through many last days. It is one of the hardest things in the world to get through. Knowing it is all the time you have left. Sending prayers for a peaceful trip to The bridge and hugs for you. ((((HUGS))))





buzzytoes said:


> Thank you for the kind words. He is currently laying on my lap as I type. Tomorrow at 9:40 I will send him to the Bridge. Trying to spoil him today but that is hard since he can't really eat. I will settle for just lots of cuddles.


----------



## buzzytoes

Thank you everyone.  He is gone and I sent him with love. I didn't feel him leave, which makes me feel a little weird, but he went easily and that is all that matters.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Thank you everyone.  He is gone and I sent him with love. I didn't feel him leave, which makes me feel a little weird, but he went easily and that is all that matters.




I have been thinking of you all day. Play hard, little man - I know Darius was waiting for you at the Gates.
{{{hugs}}} Buzzy.


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> Thank you everyone.  He is gone and I sent him with love. I didn't feel him leave, which makes me feel a little weird, but he went easily and that is all that matters.




I am so so very sorry


----------



## boxermom

May he play as much as he wants at the Bridge.


----------



## chessmont

buzzytoes said:


> Thank you everyone.  He is gone and I sent him with love. I didn't feel him leave, which makes me feel a little weird, but he went easily and that is all that matters.


I am so sorry buzzy for your loss.


----------



## jenny70

buzzytoes said:


> Thank you everyone.  He is gone and I sent him with love. I didn't feel him leave, which makes me feel a little weird, but he went easily and that is all that matters.




Buzzy I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## pukasonqo

buzzytoes said:


> Thank you everyone.  He is gone and I sent him with love. I didn't feel him leave, which makes me feel a little weird, but he went easily and that is all that matters.




and he'll be there for you, patiently waiting while getting into mischief
hugs


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> Thank you everyone.  He is gone and I sent him with love. I didn't feel him leave, which makes me feel a little weird, but he went easily and that is all that matters.



JOURNEY'S JUST BEGUN
by Ellen Brenneman

Don't think of him as gone away -
his journey's just begun,
life holds so many facets -
this earth is only one.

Just think of him as resting
from the sorrows and the tears
in a place of warmth and comfort
where there are no days and years.

Think how he must be wishing
that we could know today
how nothing but our sadness
can really pass away.

And think of him as living

And think of him as living
In the hearts of those he touched
For nothing loved is ever lost -
And he was loved so much


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> JOURNEY'S JUST BEGUN
> 
> by Ellen Brenneman
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think of him as gone away -
> 
> his journey's just begun,
> 
> life holds so many facets -
> 
> this earth is only one.
> 
> 
> 
> Just think of him as resting
> 
> from the sorrows and the tears
> 
> in a place of warmth and comfort
> 
> where there are no days and years.
> 
> 
> 
> Think how he must be wishing
> 
> that we could know today
> 
> how nothing but our sadness
> 
> can really pass away.
> 
> 
> 
> And think of him as living
> 
> 
> 
> And think of him as living
> 
> In the hearts of those he touched
> 
> For nothing loved is ever lost -
> 
> And he was loved so much




Oh V, this is beautiful. Crying into my coffee. Buzzy, sending you more big hugs - I know the first night and the day after is H*ll for those left behind...


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry Buzzy. I am glad his passing was peaceful. ((((HUGS))))





buzzytoes said:


> Thank you everyone.  He is gone and I sent him with love. I didn't feel him leave, which makes me feel a little weird, but he went easily and that is all that matters.


----------



## buzzytoes

I think it was more hard going to bed last night than getting up this morning. I could wake up at any given moment during the night and he would be curled up somewhere against my body. I will miss that because Teddy is only good for cuddling for a few hours. Got rid of the extra litter box today and cleaned up his eating area. Missing his furry little butt.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> I think it was more hard going to bed last night than getting up this morning. I could wake up at any given moment during the night and he would be curled up somewhere against my body. I will miss that because Teddy is only good for cuddling for a few hours. Got rid of the extra litter box today and cleaned up his eating area. Missing his furry little butt.




Sending more hugs, Buzzy.

Could I get some good thoughts for Ruben, please? I don't know if I mentioned that just after he became mine, LV found a lesion on his gum line. Initially we were hoping it would be manageable with an anti inflammatory, however that hasn't done anything other than relieve any discomfort. So tomorrow, Ruben needs to have some teeth removed which LV thinks will resolve the ulcers permanently. Rubes is such a Mama's boy, and he gets so stressed at the surgery, not to mention the trip to the vet. As for me, I am going to be a nervous wreck from the moment I drop him off tomorrow morning until the moment I collect him after work tomorrow night.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Aunty V, what a lovely photo! Merry, Merry Christmas from everyone at Butterbean Towers...
> A few peekchures from early morning here at BBT. So.much.loot.
> View attachment 3222141
> 
> View attachment 3222142
> 
> View attachment 3222143
> 
> View attachment 3222144
> 
> Ruben was quite overwhelmed - his first ever Christmas where he had loot of his own. Easy to see in this picture just how he s filling out
> View attachment 3222145
> 
> More later!


Merry Belated Christmas to you Clever and the Kitties and BBT- I was in rural Nova Scotia at my Dads for Christmas...not the best wifi signal or cell service!!! Ruben looks like he enjoyed his first Christmas 



clevercat said:


> Lookit what Ruben and the gang bought me!
> View attachment 3222151
> 
> View attachment 3222152
> 
> View attachment 3222153


so cute! I have the smoking flats in black velvet with these kitties on them from CO!



clevercat said:


> Sending more hugs, Buzzy.
> 
> Could I get some good thoughts for Ruben, please? I don't know if I mentioned that just after he became mine, LV found a lesion on his gum line. Initially we were hoping it would be manageable with an anti inflammatory, however that hasn't done anything other than relieve any discomfort. So tomorrow, Ruben needs to have some teeth removed which LV thinks will resolve the ulcers permanently. Rubes is such a Mama's boy, and he gets so stressed at the surgery, not to mention the trip to the vet. As for me, I am going to be a nervous wreck from the moment I drop him off tomorrow morning until the moment I collect him after work tomorrow night.


thinking good thoughts for Mr. Ruben, when he's all better and healed from his tooth surgery he would like moar chickens and turkeys pleases and cheeses!

Buzzy- I'm so sorry to hear about Diablo


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh dear I hope he does not stress himself too much!! It is all in the name of making you feel better Rubes! I hope that will solve his problems. Sometimes those teeth can be quite nasty to the kitties.


----------



## chessmont

Good thoughts from here for Ruben!  My poor kitty has only 4 teeth left his mouth was so bad.  Hopefully Ruben will keep a few more


----------



## poopsie

Lots of good mojo for Rubes and yourself


----------



## boxermom

Good thoughts for Ruben to relaxxxxx.


----------



## vinbenphon1

for Ruben today xx


----------



## jenny70

Thinking good thoughts for you and Ruben today.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you everyone. I just dropped him off with LV. Poor Ruben, he was so brave and calm, a portly black panther resigned to his Fate as he emerged from the carrier in the consult room...
I say portly because, in the eight months and two days since he arrived at BBT, he has gone from 5.92kg to a whopping 7.93kg. It's fair to say that nobody here ever goes hungry...
Anyway, I am a nervous wreck and will be until I hear surgery went well.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Thank you everyone. I just dropped him off with LV. Poor Ruben, he was so brave and calm, a portly black panther resigned to his Fate as he emerged from the carrier in the consult room...
> I say portly because, in the eight months and two days since he arrived at BBT, he has gone from 5.92kg to a whopping 7.93kg. It's fair to say that nobody here ever goes hungry...
> Anyway, I am a nervous wreck and will be until I hear surgery went well.



(((hugs))) for you and a head bonk for Super Rubes.  I hope LV calls soon with the good news that he is awake and eating all of the food in the clinic.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> (((hugs))) for you and a head bonk for Super Rubes.  I hope LV calls soon with the good news that he is awake and eating all of the food in the clinic.




Thank you! Ruben is out of surgery and doing well - oh teh huugggee relief! He is apparently scowling furiously at the nurses, they've given him wet food. Normal wet food for cats. I can only imagine his horror (Ruben wouldn't touch the stuff, not after having to scavenge on the streets for so long...).
Another three hours and I can go get my boy. I am so happy. Am now cooking up cod fillets for his dinner [emoji3]


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Thank you! Ruben is out of surgery and doing well - oh teh huugggee relief! He is apparently scowling furiously at the nurses, they've given him wet food. Normal wet food for cats. I can only imagine his horror (Ruben wouldn't touch the stuff, not after having to scavenge on the streets for so long...).
> Another three hours and I can go get my boy. I am so happy. Am now cooking up cod fillets for his dinner [emoji3]



yay Super Rubes! oh he'll love that  such a spoiled House Panther he is now


----------



## buzzytoes

How many teefies did he lose?? I imagine it will not change his eating habits at all. The only thing Fat Teddy has left is one canine and he still manages to weigh in around 18 lbs. Hard food, dog food, whatever he can get his face in he will eat. Although it's quite comical when he tries to eat the dog food. The Moose will start off just by nosing him out of the way, soon that turns to growling, and then she gives up and shares the bowl.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> How many teefies did he lose?? I imagine it will not change his eating habits at all. The only thing Fat Teddy has left is one canine and he still manages to weigh in around 18 lbs. Hard food, dog food, whatever he can get his face in he will eat. Although it's quite comical when he tries to eat the dog food. The Moose will start off just by nosing him out of the way, soon that turns to growling, and then she gives up and shares the bowl.




All these teef, Buzzy!


LV knows me so well - she saved them for me. [emoji4]
He had to have a large part of gum cut away, which has been sent for histology tests...fingers crossed this will be ok. His gums were growing down around the bottom of his teeth - it must've been so painful for him, poor little man.
As always, Ruben drew lots of admiration from the nurses - quite a few of them hoping he was stray and that they could take him home. 
He is totally spaced out at the moment - 


- however, he recovered enough to eat two bowls of cod and a slice of turkey as soon as he got home.
Finally - and I KNEW this would happen - the cab journey home was punctuated by a steamer of epic strength...
We go back for his post-op check on Friday. I am just so happy he is safely back home.
Thank you all for the good thoughts!


----------



## buzzytoes

I hope his little gums heal okay. Enjoy the good drugs Rubes!!


----------



## poopsie

Awwwww......welcome home sweetie


----------



## Candice0985

Hey Hey Super Rubes! look at all those TEEFS! glad to hear they're out of your gums and I hope you feel better soon.

fingers crossed the labs come back all clear


----------



## boxermom

Wow! What a brave boy you are! I'm glad you're home and mum is treating you right.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Heal quickly my friend. Bennett sends  to you Rubes as he had some teeth out too coz da pus was leaking out his eye


----------



## buzzytoes

vinbenphon1 said:


> Heal quickly my friend. Bennett sends  to you Rubes as he had some teeth out too coz da pus was leaking out his eye



Holy crap I did not even know that was possible. Yucko!


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Heal quickly my friend. Bennett sends  to you Rubes as he had some teeth out too coz da pus was leaking out his eye




Hmm, I wonder if that's why Ruben's right eye used to get gunky? Gross. Poor Bennett. 
Meanwhile, Ruben is making a remarkable recovery. Rolling around purring, giving Wills a baff, eating a big bowl of cod for brefus - he's doing so well!


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Hmm, I wonder if that's why Ruben's right eye used to get gunky? Gross. Poor Bennett.
> Meanwhile, Ruben is making a remarkable recovery. Rolling around purring, giving Wills a baff, eating a big bowl of cod for brefus - he's doing so well!





buzzytoes said:


> Holy crap I did not even know that was possible. Yucko!



Our Vet told us that the pus from rotten teeth can make its way up through the tear ducts :cry: 

Yay for Ruben


----------



## jenny70

Yay Rubes!  So glad the surgery went well and he's on the mend!  I remember my vet saying they can do very well with missing/no teeth.


----------



## Candice0985

New Simon's Cat- I thought this one was so cute and funny!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> New Simon's Cat- I thought this one was so cute and funny!





Bwahahaha thank you, Candice - that about sums up my experience when it comes to taking Clawed or Wills to teh vet...
Georgie enjoyed watching it too...


*GASP* Teh Simon's Cat iz NOT IN TEH CARRIER!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

OMG I love that last pic LOL

Coincidentally I was just coming to post how this guy looked remarkably like Georgie Grumpus


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Bwahahaha thank you, Candice - that about sums up my experience when it comes to taking Clawed or Wills to teh vet...
> Georgie enjoyed watching it too...
> View attachment 3233050
> 
> *GASP* Teh Simon's Cat iz NOT IN TEH CARRIER!!!
> View attachment 3233053


hahaha Hai Georgie!!! Simon's Cat is giving Gorgeous George ideas on how to escape the dreaded carrier 
p.s watch your tail it's almost in the bubbles!!!!



buzzytoes said:


> OMG I love that last pic LOL
> 
> Coincidentally I was just coming to post how this guy looked remarkably like Georgie Grumpus


this is so cute! and I feel the attitude is right in line with Georgie's thinking.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## boxermom

buzzytoes said:


> OMG I love that last pic LOL
> 
> Coincidentally I was just coming to post how this guy looked remarkably like Georgie Grumpus



Catitude! This is so funny!


----------



## dusty paws

georgie!!!

buzzy, sending my love on the loss of your baby.


----------



## clevercat

Ruben's histopathology results are back already and there is no sign of any cancer!!! 
The Specialist said LV had removed all the icky tissue and that there should be no need for any further treatment. I am so, so happy.
Rubes is taking it all in his stride, of course. I just found him face down in a bowl of biscuit, even though he is not supposed to eat hard food for another week...
This morning he has been rolling around, playing and purring 'Surgery, Mummy? Pppffftt. Piece ob cake'
Yay for good news!


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay for Rubes!!


----------



## jenny70

Awesome news!!


----------



## clevercat

Not impressed at the thought of his post-op check tomorrow...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Not impressed at the thought of his post-op check tomorrow...
> View attachment 3234025



 you'll do great Ruben! maybe mom will make you moar cod as a treat!?


----------



## poopsie

Such a handsome fellow


----------



## boxermom

I love that Ruben is being loved and cared for now. So happy to hear he's in the clear for disease, too!


----------



## Cindi

Great news for Reuben! I'm sure he feels much better now. Of course the extra treats are nice too.


----------



## clevercat

Happy Friday, peeple ob Purrs Forum.
Georgie is ecstatic.


----------



## jenny70

Lol, that face!!


----------



## chessmont

He looks so ecstatic!


----------



## vinbenphon1

I wanna squish those wittle cheeks :kiss:


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Georgie I love you so!


----------



## boxermom

It's easy to tell he's ecstatic.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> I wanna squish those wittle cheeks :kiss:




Only if I can squish Vincent's widdle cheekies [emoji74]


----------



## clevercat

Peekchures!
Miss Willow


Mr Murphy, in reflective mood...


William thinks Ruben's bottom makes a Most Excellent cushion


William (again) - Hear me rawwwwrrrrrr!


----------



## boxermom

Willow has grown into a beauty. They all look content and happy. They're so lucky to have you, clever, and I always think about how much they give us (even with all the trouble and mess they can create!).


----------



## buzzytoes

Is Willow blind in that one eye? I am assuming that is leftover from when they had all their problems as babies?


----------



## poopsie

Such beautiful babies


----------



## dusty paws

willow! they are all so big!


----------



## Cindi

What happened to the little kittens??? Your fur family is so cute. I just love them all.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Willow has grown into a beauty. They all look content and happy. They're so lucky to have you, clever, and I always think about how much they give us (even with all the trouble and mess they can create!).



Aww thank you, boxermom. Life would be so dull without them. They are so funny. This morning, my coffee cup was on the floor next to me (because I never learn lol), Wills walked up to it, took a deep sniff then - horrified at the smell - shook his front paw at it in disgust as he walked away...
How's Sabo doing? I often think of him.



buzzytoes said:


> Is Willow blind in that one eye? I am assuming that is leftover from when they had all their problems as babies?




Yes, that's right. She and Clawed are both blind in one eye, a consequence of the ebil herpes virus. It doesn't slow them down at all. Trying to put a worm preventative on Willow's neck this afternoon, she shot vertically onto the top of the kitchen units before I could touch the tube to the back of her neck. 



poopsie said:


> Such beautiful babies







dusty paws said:


> willow! they are all so big!







Cindi said:


> What happened to the little kittens??? Your fur family is so cute. I just love them all.




Hard to believe the kittins will be three this year! Three!!


----------



## clevercat

One for the Phil Phan Club [emoji74]


One for Stinky's Mum


----------



## buzzytoes

What??? It can't be possible that they will be three already!!!!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> One for the Phil Phan Club [emoji74]
> View attachment 3237262
> 
> One for Stinky's Mum
> View attachment 3237271





Hubba hubba!!!!!


----------



## boxermom

Wow, they're adults! Thanks to you, clever.

You mentioned Sabo. He's still with us, our best guess is 11+ years which is considered geriatric (not just senior) for a dog his size. He's relatively healthy, much less active. It scares me that at this age anything could happen. His OCD has lowered as he's gotten older.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Wow, they're adults! Thanks to you, clever.
> 
> You mentioned Sabo. He's still with us, our best guess is 11+ years which is considered geriatric (not just senior) for a dog his size. He's relatively healthy, much less active. It scares me that at this age anything could happen. His OCD has lowered as he's gotten older.




Please plant a big [emoji173]&#65039;kiss[emoji173]&#65039; on Sabo's head from Aunty cc. I know he hates having his photo taken, so I won't ask for a peekchures. It's so hard, isn't it, watching our babies grow older...

At BBT, Clawed was all cute and sleepy this morning (well, he was until he ate brefus too fast and power-yarked it all back minutes later)


And Rubes looking all kittiny  [emoji7]


----------



## clevercat

Ooh look! We gots a bocks today!
*sniffsniffsniffsniff* we can smell Other Kittehs!


Mr Murphy takes it all in his stride


Beaker-Jane and Willow hold a hushed conversation about sharing


And Willow wins the debate - mineallmine!


A rare moment of peace now, with everyone in various states of catnip comedown [emoji4]
Thank you, Aunty Poopsie!!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Ooh look! We gots a bocks today!
> *sniffsniffsniffsniff* we can smell Other Kittehs!
> View attachment 3237998
> 
> Mr Murphy takes it all in his stride
> View attachment 3237999
> 
> Beaker-Jane and Willow hold a hushed conversation about sharing
> View attachment 3238000
> 
> And Willow wins the debate - mineallmine!
> View attachment 3238002
> 
> A rare moment of peace now, with everyone in various states of catnip comedown [emoji4]
> Thank you, Aunty Poopsie!!





Awwwww.............such precious babies. And you are right---that bocks is full of tittin stink. We can thank Keats and Skeets for their contribution. So-----who wound up with the empty bocks?


----------



## cats n bags

Ruben is looking more like a spoiled haus panther than a street urchin isn't he?  How are his toofies feeling now that the bad ones are gone?

Murphy is just plain handsome.  

Stinky says Hi to BJ, her sister in Orange.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh those big green eyes on Mr. Rubes....


----------



## dusty paws

ruben you look like my jax!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Ruben is looking more like a spoiled haus panther than a street urchin isn't he?  How are his toofies feeling now that the bad ones are gone?
> 
> 
> 
> Murphy is just plain handsome.
> 
> 
> 
> Stinky says Hi to BJ, her sister in Orange.




Beaker says ohai back...as she channels her inner Adele

Hellos from teh orange siiiiidddee, ai must hab yarked a thousan' tiems...


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> ruben you look like my jax!




Aww, Jax! How's the little man getting on, dusty?


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> Aww, Jax! How's the little man getting on, dusty?



clever.. you would almost not believe he is the same cat.  while he is still quite vocal (maybe it's a black cat thing?), we've gone i want to say 5 weeks without an accident. he has full run of the house and enjoys napping on our sofa or looking out the window at cars and people.

he and rosie are getting much better... they've been sitting about 6 inches apart on the sofa and have been sniffing each other.

in the evenings when we are watching tv or on the sofa he is usually curled up on one of us, and has been sleeping next to us at night (or on us... which can hurt a bit since he is still so big). we always tell him that we love him and that he doesn't have to worry any more, that we won't give him away and he is safe now.

he has the loudest purr of any cat i've met, and is by far and away the most affectionate (licking, headbutting, grabbing at us). he is such a joy and i'm so glad that we found him.


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay for no accidents for Jax! Sounds like he is finally starting to believe he is home.


----------



## chessmont

dusty paws said:


> clever.. you would almost not believe he is the same cat.  while he is still quite vocal (maybe it's a black cat thing?), we've gone i want to say 5 weeks without an accident. he has full run of the house and enjoys napping on our sofa or looking out the window at cars and people.
> 
> he and rosie are getting much better... they've been sitting about 6 inches apart on the sofa and have been sniffing each other.
> 
> in the evenings when we are watching tv or on the sofa he is usually curled up on one of us, and has been sleeping next to us at night (or on us... which can hurt a bit since he is still so big). we always tell him that we love him and that he doesn't have to worry any more, that we won't give him away and he is safe now.
> 
> he has the loudest purr of any cat i've met, and is by far and away the most affectionate (licking, headbutting, grabbing at us). he is such a joy and i'm so glad that we found him.


That's excellent, dusty!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Beaker says ohai back...as she channels her inner Adele
> 
> Hellos from teh orange siiiiidddee, ai must hab yarked a thousan' tiems...
> View attachment 3239025




OMG Clever, that's hilarious!!


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> OMG Clever, that's hilarious!!




[emoji6] D'Beaks thought so too.

Meanwhile, a little Georgie


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> clever.. you would almost not believe he is the same cat.  while he is still quite vocal (maybe it's a black cat thing?), we've gone i want to say 5 weeks without an accident. he has full run of the house and enjoys napping on our sofa or looking out the window at cars and people.
> 
> 
> 
> he and rosie are getting much better... they've been sitting about 6 inches apart on the sofa and have been sniffing each other.
> 
> 
> 
> in the evenings when we are watching tv or on the sofa he is usually curled up on one of us, and has been sleeping next to us at night (or on us... which can hurt a bit since he is still so big). we always tell him that we love him and that he doesn't have to worry any more, that we won't give him away and he is safe now.
> 
> 
> 
> he has the loudest purr of any cat i've met, and is by far and away the most affectionate (licking, headbutting, grabbing at us). he is such a joy and i'm so glad that we found him.




Ha! It is time for me to quote the great Dr Sheldon Cooper...
*ahem*
I informed you thusly!
[emoji3]
I am so happy to hear this, dusty! And so pleased that Jax has found his space in life. Yay for happy news!


----------



## buzzytoes

Not gonna lie, I have totally been looking for a British Shorthair Rescue here in the states. I want a Georgie! So far, not much luck.


----------



## poopsie

Why so pensive Georgie Porgie?


----------



## dusty paws

georgie you are too handsome!

yes clever you did tell me  so glad that you had some good feelings on this one.

they both sat with me just about touching on the sofa last night.. no hissing, spitting, or yowling! hopefully we are getting closer to snuggling..


----------



## buzzytoes

dusty paws said:


> georgie you are too handsome!
> 
> yes clever you did tell me  so glad that you had some good feelings on this one.
> 
> they both sat with me just about touching on the sofa last night.. no hissing, spitting, or yowling! hopefully we are getting closer to snuggling..



They may never be cuddlers. When Darius was still alive, he and Teddy would cuddle, or sometimes Teddy and Diablo, but never Darius and Diablo. I have always wished my dogs would cuddle but the Meanie put the kibosh on that the minute we brought the Moose home. The poor Moose is lucky if she can even get away with a paw touching the Meanie.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Be still my little heart, love the Georgie And da beaks


----------



## dusty paws

buzzytoes said:


> They may never be cuddlers. When Darius was still alive, he and Teddy would cuddle, or sometimes Teddy and Diablo, but never Darius and Diablo. I have always wished my dogs would cuddle but the Meanie put the kibosh on that the minute we brought the Moose home. The poor Moose is lucky if she can even get away with a paw touching the Meanie.



omg you guys they sat loaf to loaf last night.. jax even wrapped himself a teeny bit around rosie's tail.

AND... my sister in law is staying with us... jax let him pet her. like... multiple times without running away.

progress!

and back to our regularly scheduled BBT.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> omg you guys they sat loaf to loaf last night.. jax even wrapped himself a teeny bit around rosie's tail.
> 
> 
> 
> AND... my sister in law is staying with us... jax let him pet her. like... multiple times without running away.
> 
> 
> 
> progress!
> 
> 
> 
> and back to our regularly scheduled BBT.




Ohemmcheese Jax! That is such good news! I knew you'd find your place little man [emoji173]&#65039;
Here at Butterbean Towers, a declaration of War has been made. The battle was declared yesterday between William Teh Brave and Teh Ebil Vacuum Cleaner. So far, Wills has the upper paw. The way he feints, pounces and slaps at the vacuum really has to be seen to be believed...The rest of the litter, cowering nervously a good safe distance away, is Most Impressed.


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> [emoji6] D'Beaks thought so too.
> 
> Meanwhile, a little Georgie
> View attachment 3240163


----------



## clevercat

It's time to hold good thoughts again, please! I have just applied to adopt an old geezer...


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> It's time to hold good thoughts again, please! I have just applied to adopt an old geezer...




Good luck Clever!


----------



## dusty paws

fingers crossed!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> It's time to hold good thoughts again, please! I have just applied to adopt an old geezer...







deets please!!!!!


----------



## boxermom

Good luck!


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> Good luck Clever!







dusty paws said:


> fingers crossed!







poopsie said:


> deets please!!!!!







boxermom said:


> Good luck!




Thank you, thank you - no news yet &#9785; 
Details to follow! 
This morning I have a poorly Phil to deal with...he has had a weapons grade D+++ The cats all walking around with pained expressions, I am breathing through my mouth because the alternative would likely have me hospitalised. Himself, already a lot more cheerful after a probiotic, is currently fast asleep with Fozzie.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh poor Phil! Hope it was a one off and the household can go back to normal breathing.


----------



## poopsie

Oh Phil 




:giggles:


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Oh poor Phil! Hope it was a one off and the household can go back to normal breathing.







poopsie said:


> Oh Phil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




Poor Phil. Yesterday was deeply unpleasant for all concerned. Himself was pooping with three legs out of the litter bocks, so anxious was he to leave the stench of loose steamers behind. Ick eww gross. Then he projectile yarked all over the freshly laundered bedding. Gah! Touch wood, he is better today but I'll  keep him on probiotics until Tuesday. Poor widdle man.
Another poor widdle man - the little chap I wanted to adopt, he has FIV. The rescue feel that at best he'd be terrified of my cats, at worst he'd fight with them. So I've had to wave goodbye to that idea. Luckily, he is being visited today by a couple with no other animals. Fingers crossed they'll fall for him...


----------



## Dextersmom

clevercat said:


> Poor Phil. Yesterday was deeply unpleasant for all concerned. Himself was pooping with three legs out of the litter bocks, so anxious was he to leave the stench of loose steamers behind. Ick eww gross. Then he projectile yarked all over the freshly laundered bedding. Gah! Touch wood, he is better today but I'll  keep him on probiotics until Tuesday. Poor widdle man.
> Another poor widdle man - the little chap I wanted to adopt, he has FIV. The rescue feel that at best he'd be terrified of my cats, at worst he'd fight with them. So I've had to wave goodbye to that idea. Luckily, he is being visited today by a couple with no other animals. Fingers crossed they'll fall for him...


Clever cat&#8230;you are a saint.


----------



## clevercat

Dextersmom said:


> Clever catyou are a saint.




Aww Thank you...l don't feel like one! {{{ hugs}}}


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Poor Phil. Yesterday was deeply unpleasant for all concerned. Himself was pooping with three legs out of the litter bocks, so anxious was he to leave the stench of loose steamers behind. Ick eww gross. Then he projectile yarked all over the freshly laundered bedding. Gah! Touch wood, he is better today but I'll  keep him on probiotics until Tuesday. Poor widdle man.
> Another poor widdle man - the little chap I wanted to adopt, he has FIV. The rescue feel that at best he'd be terrified of my cats, at worst he'd fight with them. So I've had to wave goodbye to that idea. Luckily, he is being visited today by a couple with no other animals. Fingers crossed they'll fall for him...






Oh geeze. I have a really thick blanket throw (like the velour-y Mexican ones) that I toss over the entire bed during the colder months. It has saved me having to wash bedding more times  than I can count.


----------



## buzzytoes

Fingers crossed the couple today will give him a forever home.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Oh geeze. I have a really thick blanket throw (like the velour-y Mexican ones) that I toss over the entire bed during the colder months. It has saved me having to wash bedding more times  than I can count.




Ha! I also have a thick throw over the bed. Phillip is wise to that though - he pulled the blankie back, yarked, then covered it over with said blankie. 
Luckily, two days on a probiotic and he is all better...next thing you know, I'll be worried he is constipated [emoji4]


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh Phil you sneaky devil... "What yark mamma?"


----------



## clevercat

Skipping back from a meeting today, I had a Strange Encounter. I was accosted by a pint-size black cat, head slightly too large for his body, white star on his chest...keen to stop me for a chat and a scratchy...yep, I met - I think - one of Ruben's children!!


----------



## buzzytoes

I wonder who his mama is....


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> I wonder who his mama is....




Ruben is covered with embarrassment and denying All. [emoji74]


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Skipping back from a meeting today, I had a Strange Encounter. I was accosted by a pint-size black cat, head slightly too large for his body, white star on his chest...keen to stop me for a chat and a scratchy...yep, I met - I think - one of Ruben's children!!




was said cat requesting to join his pater at BBT by any chance?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> was said cat requesting to join his pater at BBT by any chance?




Lol, it was clear he already has a loving home - his people had neutered him. And I am not sure how Rubes would take to anyone else - he is so jealous! Any time he sees one of the others in my lap, he is there, elbows out, jostling them out of the way and grumbling about Other Cats Stealing His Spot...
Such a cutie. Winter has hit BBT this week and I can't help but think back to this time last year and Ruben having to fend for himself in the cold...


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Lol, it was clear he already has a loving home - his people had neutered him. And I am not sure how Rubes would take to anyone else - he is so jealous! Any time he sees one of the others in my lap, he is there, elbows out, jostling them out of the way and grumbling about Other Cats Stealing His Spot...
> Such a cutie. Winter has hit BBT this week and I can't help but think back to this time last year and Ruben having to fend for himself in the cold...



Yay for responsible owners! Glad to know Sonny Boy won't have to follow in his father's footsteps.


----------



## Candice0985

awww you met one of Rubens babies!! so cute, and i'm glad Ruben Jr was already neutered and has a family


----------



## poopsie

Norris and Doris and Rubes and Sonny Boy...............................it's a family affair!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Norris and Doris and Rubes and Sonny Boy...............................it's a family affair!




[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
Meanwhile, it's a frosty cold Purrsday at BBT. The birdies are ice skating on their frozen water bowl (well, they were - it's now full of warm water, courtesy of their housekeeper), Ruben, Livvie and Foster are snuggled up on various heated beds, and Phil is phace down in the toy box


Some Beaker-Jane


and some Georgie Porgie


----------



## boxermom

So cute! We go to great lengths to keep our animals comfy.


----------



## jenny70

Aww, so cute!


----------



## poopsie

Brrrrrrrrrrr......................perfect snoodle weather. It was mid 70's here yesterday so da boize spent the day out on the catio. No snoodling required. Not that they would anyway. It is every cat for him/her self. Plenty of hissing but no snoodling


----------



## sdkitty

clevercat said:


> [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> Meanwhile, it's a frosty cold Purrsday at BBT. The birdies are ice skating on their frozen water bowl (well, they were - it's now full of warm water, courtesy of their housekeeper), Ruben, Livvie and Foster are snuggled up on various heated beds, and Phil is phace down in the toy box
> View attachment 3247961
> 
> Some Beaker-Jane
> View attachment 3247962
> 
> and some Georgie Porgie
> View attachment 3247966


cute!


----------



## sdkitty

poopsie said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrr......................perfect snoodle weather. It was mid 70's here yesterday so da boize spent the day out on the catio. No snoodling required. Not that they would anyway. It is every cat for him/her self. Plenty of hissing but no snoodling


same here....if our two boy cats get within a foot of eachother on the bed, that's cozy

now that Noche can't see and isn't as aggressive they get a bit closer


----------



## clevercat

MOAR George!


----------



## buzzytoes

Georgie!!! Does he appreciate a good razzleberry to the belly???


----------



## dusty paws

georgie porgie!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Georgie!!! Does he appreciate a good razzleberry to the belly???




Why yes. Yes, he does. Although he likes to pretend that kind of thing is beneath his dignity...&#128578;&#128578;&#128578;&#128578;


----------



## Cindi

George is such a gorgeous boy. I was want to cuddle him up.


----------



## buzzytoes

I am so sad every day that we had to put off this year's UK trip because I was so looking forward to a visit to BBT! Would have been the highlight of my trip!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> I am so sad every day that we had to put off this year's UK trip because I was so looking forward to a visit to BBT! Would have been the highlight of my trip!




Eep! I thought it was this October. Do you think you'll make it next year? Georgie is so looking forward to an American razzleberry [emoji74]


----------



## poopsie

Georgie looks so plush


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Eep! I thought it was this October. Do you think you'll make it next year? Georgie is so looking forward to an American razzleberry [emoji74]



It would have been March this year. Hope to get over there next year instead. DH has some weird thing about only going on the fifth year but he is insane if he thinks I am going to wait until 2021 to go again!


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> MOAR George!
> View attachment 3248327
> 
> View attachment 3248328



Moar is more!!!!  Loving the belly!


----------



## clevercat

Mr Murphy understands a large part of the US is under several feet of snoes. He wonders if this would help melt it?


Lookit teh widdle pink tongue [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Cindi

Thanks for the help cutie pie! 2 feet here. I am going to bring this pic out and point it at the snow. I'll let you know how it goes. [emoji8]


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Mr Murphy understands a large part of the US is under several feet of snoes. He wonders if this would help melt it?
> View attachment 3251236
> 
> Lookit teh widdle pink tongue [emoji173]&#65039;



We didn't get the snow here, but I may have to fire up the fans to cool down the joint.


----------



## dusty paws

no snow but lots of el nino-ing!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh Murphy, you silly widdle puss...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Love you Georgie, but its our secret so don't tells no-one


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Love you Georgie, but its our secret so don't tells no-one




I can has *gasp* gurlfren????


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Thanks for the help cutie pie! 2 feet here. I am going to bring this pic out and point it at the snow. I'll let you know how it goes. [emoji8]




In case you need something stronger...




Stay safe and warm!


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> I can has *gasp* gurlfren????
> View attachment 3251785



Whoa  such a spunky furman


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Thanks for the help cutie pie! 2 feet here. I am going to bring this pic out and point it at the snow. I'll let you know how it goes. [emoji8]







cats n bags said:


> We didn't get the snow here, but I may have to fire up the fans to cool down the joint.




If all else fails, try this - guaranteed to warm the coldest of places. Hubba hubba [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039; He'll kill me for putting this on the interwebz.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Murphy you are going to melt snow all over the world!

Nothing makes a Monday like Georgie Grumpus peektures!


----------



## Cindi

Murphy belly!   I don't think the snow can handle this level of hotness. I don't want to cause flooding on my street. lol


----------



## cats n bags

Note to self...

Don't rub Murphy's tummy on a touch screen device...

good thing I didn't go for the razzleberry... 

just sayin'...  :weird:


----------



## poopsie

Those were great!


----------



## clevercat

Rubes! 


Himself has been enjoying a toe bean massage (note: his widdle toe beans are now soft as silk...a far cry from the callouses he had when he arrived here.) and snuggles with Mummy.
I am sure he is Teh Happiest Cat in teh World [emoji7]


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Rubes!
> View attachment 3253970
> 
> Himself has been enjoying a toe bean massage (note: his widdle toe beans are now soft as silk...a far cry from the callouses he had when he arrived here.) and snuggles with Mummy.
> I am sure he is Teh Happiest Cat in teh World [emoji7]



I'm pretty sure he is too! look at the love in his eyes! Ruben is such a lucky and happy boy


----------



## poopsie

Is that Murphy's butt in the background? :giggles:


----------



## buzzytoes

Toe bean massage?? Rubes you are living the high life!!!


----------



## boxermom

Ruben knew you were his person. He looks so healthy now. You really saved him.

I found a pic from 2 Christmases ago of Sabo. You can see how grey he's become. We think he's about 11, old for Boxers.


----------



## buzzytoes

Awww hi Sabo!!!


----------



## poopsie

boxermom said:


> Ruben knew you were his person. He looks so healthy now. You really saved him.
> 
> I found a pic from 2 Christmases ago of Sabo. You can see how grey he's become. We think he's about 11, old for Boxers.






So handsome


----------



## dusty paws

hi rubes! hi handsome sabo!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Is that Murphy's butt in the background? :giggles:



 But(t) of course [emoji4]



buzzytoes said:


> Toe bean massage?? Rubes you are living the high life!!!



He really is, buzzy. I often think back to this time last year when I found out he was a stray again, and how I looked all over for him...I firmly believe Missy was behind our finding each other [emoji173]&#65039;



boxermom said:


> Ruben knew you were his person. He looks so healthy now. You really saved him.
> 
> 
> 
> I found a pic from 2 Christmases ago of Sabo. You can see how grey he's become. We think he's about 11, old for Boxers.




Sabo! Smoochies, little man. That expression, though - he really doesn't like having his peekchure taken, does he? Such a cutie-pie [emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177]

Meanwhile, dramas here this morning because OUR BREFUS WUZ LATE, AUNTIES!!!!
You'd think they hadn't seen food in a week. I ran out of their favourite kibble last night, so put in an order for delivery 6.30am today. This morning, as we waited for teh driver to arrive I put a different brand in their bowls. Oh dear. The sniffing, the ears slicked back in horror, the shaking of back legs in disgust...followed by squeals and shrieks of delight as the order was delivered, Wills at the front of the crowd, bellowing at the man, O THANKS DOG YOU ARE HERE. WE WUZ STARBIN, YOU CAN SEE MAI RIBS, I FEELS FAINT WIFF HUNGER...and so on.
Brefus finally served, I went into the bedroom to find that somebody had expressed their displeasure in a more tangible way...a big steamer left on my throw.
Le. Sigh.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Rubes!
> View attachment 3253970
> 
> Himself has been enjoying a toe bean massage (note: his widdle toe beans are now soft as silk...a far cry from the callouses he had when he arrived here.) and snuggles with Mummy.
> I am sure he is Teh Happiest Cat in teh World [emoji7]



I bet he does too


----------



## mp4

I remember you were frantic looking for Ruben!  Super Rube, you have it made now buddy!!! And they lived happily ever after


----------



## clevercat

Lay-deez lookit!
Gramma gots us a Cat-O-Lounger!


It gots oringe on it, so iz mine all mine.


----------



## boxermom

^that's great! Looks very comfortable and also allows her to look down on others.


----------



## clevercat

Ha! Miss Beaks likes the idea of looking down on her siblings, boxermom!
Meanwhile, I arrived back home yesterday after a few days away. Caught up on all the neighbourhood gossip this morning and we would really appreciate some prayers and good thoughts for two very special animals, please. The first is Doris, who hasn't been seen since a week ago last Friday. I know she does a disappearing act now and then but she hasn't been gone this long before. Her bedsit hasn't been slept in, her food has gone uneaten...I am really worried. As if that wasn't enough - my other puppeh crush (Sabo is my main [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039 has a cancerous growth on his face, just under his eye. LV will operate next Friday to remove it. Sammy is 12, his hoomin (my friend and neighbour) is 82. She's had Sam since he was 5 weeks old (rescued him as a seriously ill puppy and saved his life) - I am as concerned about her as I am about Sammy. I know her boy is in the very best hands with LV, but any prayers and healing light would be very much appreciated.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh dear I hope Doris comes home soon. Your neighbor must be awfully sprightly to be living on her own still at 82 and taking care of a boxer dog!! I hope the removal goes well and it will take care of any bad cancer.


----------



## dusty paws

sending good thoughts from the paws household clever.


----------



## poopsie

Oh noes! is there any place Doris might have gotten herself shut in? Miss Adrian does that. I walk the area every night (late, when it is quiet) calling for her. I am so sorry---please please PLEASE come home doris


----------



## cats n bags

Sending healing mojo and "Go Home" wishes from Stinkums Manor.

I hope Doris is OK, but just missing your visits.  If you usually have coffee with her, you might try sitting out there with a fresh cuppa so that the hot coffee smell can drift through the area and let her know you are back.


----------



## vinbenphon1

I hope Doris comes home soon. I second the thought that she might be locked in somewhere.

 Sending positive thoughts for Sammy


----------



## boxermom

Sending positive thoughts for Doris to return and for Sammy's recovery.


----------



## poopsie

Any updates?


----------



## clevercat

Purrs Forum Good Thoughts have some powerful juju! Doris is back and she *gasp* has a boifren!!!! Where is the emoticon for fainting? I was putting out the recycling yesterday afternoon when Jack (local neighbourhood tabby boy) dashed by followed by Doris. Two seconds later, they switched direction and she was chasing Jack...it was clear they were playing together [emoji173]&#65039; In time honoured fashion, she wanted nothing to do with me. "Go AWAYS, Person! You'll embarrass me in front ob my new friend". Haven't seen her (or Jack) since, but just so happy she is ok. Thank you everyone!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay for a Doris sighting!! She noes can haz babies right? I seem to recall you taking her in at one point but my memory is crap.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Purrs Forum Good Thoughts have some powerful juju! Doris is back and she *gasp* has a boifren!!!! Where is the emoticon for fainting? I was putting out the recycling yesterday afternoon when Jack (local neighbourhood tabby boy) dashed by followed by Doris. Two seconds later, they switched direction and she was chasing Jack...it was clear they were playing together [emoji173]&#65039; In time honoured fashion, she wanted nothing to do with me. "Go AWAYS, Person! You'll embarrass me in front ob my new friend". Haven't seen her (or Jack) since, but just so happy she is ok. Thank you everyone!!




Hooray
So glad she has companionship. I think poor Adrian still misses Boo dreadfully. Does Jack have people?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Purrs Forum Good Thoughts have some powerful juju! Doris is back and she *gasp* has a boifren!!!! Where is the emoticon for fainting? I was putting out the recycling yesterday afternoon when Jack (local neighbourhood tabby boy) dashed by followed by Doris. Two seconds later, they switched direction and she was chasing Jack...it was clear they were playing together [emoji173]&#65039; In time honoured fashion, she wanted nothing to do with me. "Go AWAYS, Person! You'll embarrass me in front ob my new friend". Haven't seen her (or Jack) since, but just so happy she is ok. Thank you everyone!!



Who is this Jack guy, and is he worthy of our Doris?  

I'm happy to know she is still around.  Maybe she will come back home for dinner now that she knows you are back home again.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Purrs Forum Good Thoughts have some powerful juju! Doris is back and she *gasp* has a boifren!!!! Where is the emoticon for fainting? I was putting out the recycling yesterday afternoon when Jack (local neighbourhood tabby boy) dashed by followed by Doris. Two seconds later, they switched direction and she was chasing Jack...it was clear they were playing together [emoji173]&#65039; In time honoured fashion, she wanted nothing to do with me. "Go AWAYS, Person! You'll embarrass me in front ob my new friend". Haven't seen her (or Jack) since, but just so happy she is ok. Thank you everyone!!




Woo hoo!!  So glad she's back!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Yay for a Doris sighting!! She noes can haz babies right? I seem to recall you taking her in at one point but my memory is crap.







poopsie said:


> Hooray
> 
> So glad she has companionship. I think poor Adrian still misses Boo dreadfully. Does Jack have people?







cats n bags said:


> Who is this Jack guy, and is he worthy of our Doris?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy to know she is still around.  Maybe she will come back home for dinner now that she knows you are back home again.







jenny70 said:


> Woo hoo!!  So glad she's back!




We've never been able to get Doris to a vet to check if she's nootered but think - three years on - she'd have had kittins by now if she wasn't.
Jack has a sister, Jill, and they live just around the corner from me. Their People are nice. I have only seen flashes of Doris' tabby butt since she came back but so happy she is ok [emoji173]&#65039;
Meanwhile, some Angel


----------



## dusty paws

hai angel!!


----------



## jenny70

Such a pretty girl!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Is that your pretty face angel?


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Is that your pretty face angel?




Lol, it's her 'b!tch, please!' expression. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
She has such an expressive little face...I think she looks like a tawny owl here [emoji74]


----------



## buzzytoes

Did you know Torties are supposed to be the most full of cattitude?? There has been something floating around about a survey that someplace did with cat owners. Not exactly the most scientific.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Did you know Torties are supposed to be the most full of cattitude?? There has been something floating around about a survey that someplace did with cat owners. Not exactly the most scientific.




Ha! I remember back when I started volunteering one of the first things I learned was all about The Naughty Tortie! Then of course, Missy appeared into my life and I realised no cat, tortoiseshell or not, would ever hold a candle to her for cattitude...
sigh
Meanwhile, my 'nephew' (puppeh crush) Sammy had surgery on his lumps today. He is back home sleeping off a massive dose of anaesthetic and a large helping of painkiller. LV said the lump on his face was deeper than expected but she thinks she got to all of it. The tissue will be tested next week. I feel sick at the thought of anything happening to him. He is like one of my own.


----------



## chessmont

Hoping Sammy's lumps are benign, clever.


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> Lol, it's her 'b!tch, please!' expression. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> She has such an expressive little face...I think she looks like a tawny owl here [emoji74]


 
That's what I was thinking!!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Any news  on Sammy?


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Any news  on Sammy?




Thank you for asking, V. LV popped in to see him after work yesterday and said she's pleased with his progress. After he rubbed his face - here - 


Sammy is having to wear Teh Cone ob Shame and is not happy, as you can imagine. The results from tests on the tissue should be back early in the week...keeping paws, claws and fingers crossed he'll be ok.
Meanwhile, Georgie enjoys a lazy Sunday [emoji74]


----------



## clevercat

In case the Phil Phans have been pheeling neglected lately...


One more!


----------



## boxermom

Aww--happy to see them this morning.


----------



## dusty paws

georgie!  hai phil!


----------



## poopsie

Phil looks phabulous! 

Oh Georgie--------I just want to kiss the schnitz out of that porgie face


----------



## Cindi

Phillip you gorgeous creature! So happy to see your adorable face.


----------



## clevercat

I just knew Rubes would enjoy his Cat-O-Rama Lounger...he moved in this morning [emoji4] and shows no sign of shifting himself until snack time.


----------



## dusty paws

rubes you handsome boy!


----------



## Candice0985

haha the look on his face is like "Don;t bother me, this is all mine....let me know when there's snacks- k thanks bye"


----------



## vinbenphon1

Love it when they take possession of a bed or cushion it is so funny when they don't share he he he you naughty boy Ruben


----------



## clevercat

Excellent oh-so-relieved news this morning. LV removed all the cancerous tissue from Sammy. It's all gone. Yippee! Himself is still wearing Teh Cone ob Shame and looking all pathetic and sad...but he's ok!


----------



## vinbenphon1

yay that is great to hear clever. Hugs and smooches for Sammy :kiss:


----------



## Cindi

YAY for Sammy! Great news, you must be so relieved.


----------



## boxermom

Good news for Sammy! Our dogs would always hang their heads when they had to wear the cone. They really hate them. I would too!


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay Sammy!!!


----------



## jenny70

Yay Sammy, such great news!


----------



## dusty paws

Hooray Sammy!


----------



## clevercat

Thank you, everyone! His mama is just so happy 
Wills, less so. Ttpppppfffffbbbbtttt, ladies...goggies are silly!


----------



## clevercat

^^^ poor William is back on ABs. Living up to his old nickname of Booger Boy [emoji17] he is very sneezy and sniffly.


----------



## boxermom

Aww, get better soon, Wills. You're lucky to be at BBT,  where your person takes such good care of you.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Poor snotty Willy, feel better soon and try not to sneeze on ya grammy


----------



## Cindi

Have you ever tried Zithromyacin (sp). My Boo cat is constantly snotty and this is the only thing we found that completely clears him up, at least for a while. He will probably have to repeat the treatment every few months but it's just a liquid once a day.





clevercat said:


> ^^^ poor William is back on ABs. Living up to his old nickname of Booger Boy [emoji17] he is very sneezy and sniffly.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Have you ever tried Zithromyacin (sp). My Boo cat is constantly snotty and this is the only thing we found that completely clears him up, at least for a while. He will probably have to repeat the treatment every few months but it's just a liquid once a day.




Thank you, Cindi - I'll ask LV about that. Wills is currently on bisolven (sp? LV always laughs at my mangled pronunciation of that - I never can get it right) and Nisamox. I guess it's one of the things we'll have to go through now and then. It doesn't stop him and his naughtiness...and I rather think he enjoys walking up to the older cats and sneezing into their faces. As for his appetite, he is voracious! I always say I'll know not to worry about him unless he turns his nose up at his favourite kibble.


----------



## clevercat

On another note - I do believe the kittins are going to get to see their very first snowfall this weekend. It is bitterly cold and the sky is the colour of steel. I am just back home from work and have cranked up the central heating and the Dyson fan...for the first time this winter, I think. Putting an extra blankie in Doris' bed tonight and once again so very thankful that Ruben is no longer living on the streets...


----------



## dusty paws

wills you look SO cozy!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> On another note - I do believe the kittins are going to get to see their very first snowfall this weekend. It is bitterly cold and the sky is the colour of steel. I am just back home from work and have cranked up the central heating and the Dyson fan...for the first time this winter, I think. *Putting an extra blankie in Doris' bed tonight* and once again so very thankful that Ruben is no longer living on the streets...



Does this mean Doris has dumped Jack and returned to BBT?

I think we are finally going to melt all of the snow that has been hanging on since last year.  I can finally see more grass than snow drifts now.


----------



## Cindi

cats n bags said:


> Does this mean Doris has dumped Jack and returned to BBT?
> 
> I think we are finally going to melt all of the snow that has been hanging on since last year.  I can finally see more grass than snow drifts now.


We have arctic air coming this weekend. Actual temps below zero with windchill. Sunday being Valentine's Day and my birthday we have dinner reservations. I think I would rather hibernate until Monday when it will at least be in the 20s. He is on here in every room. Cats are toasting buns in front of the pellet stove and napping on the windowsills above the heaters.


----------



## dusty paws

Cindi said:


> We have arctic air coming this weekend. Actual temps below zero with windchill. Sunday being Valentine's Day and my birthday we have dinner reservations. I think I would rather hibernate until Monday when it will at least be in the 20s. He is on here in every room. Cats are toasting buns in front of the pellet stove and napping on the windowsills above the heaters.



pics pics of bells and her toasty buns!


----------



## poopsie

Been in the 90's here. 
I'd be more than happy to share........


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Been in the 90's here.
> I'd be more than happy to share........




Lol! If it snows, I'll send you a bocksful [emoji4] I am SO not complaining about the cold, it's wonderful to feel chilly and to be able to snoodle up. 
Although I very nearly blew us all up this evening...put Doris' heated bed into the microwave for the usual seven minutes. Vacuumed, cleaned the trays, fed everyone - all to a background of William, bleating about his sniffles and how this meant he was supposed to get TWO helpings of wet food and why didn't I know that already and couldn't I see how he was the most starvingest of all and if I really loved him, I would feed him first and so on and so forth. Then I thought what a long seven minutes that was and realised to my horror I had put it on for seven HOURS!! The bed is now molten plastic, wrapped in several towels and placed in the outside bin, just to be on the safe side. *sigh*

Stinky's Mum - Doris is at least back at BBT for brefus, bed and dinner. We had quite the chat early this morning, as I sat porch sitting. Coffee in hand, Doris in lap, birdies singing, looking at the frosts and listening to Doris tell me all about Jack...apparently she is not ready to commit, hence the sudden return. [emoji74] I really love that girl...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Lol! If it snows, I'll send you a bocksful [emoji4] I am SO not complaining about the cold, it's wonderful to feel chilly and to be able to snoodle up.
> Although I very nearly blew us all up this evening...put Doris' heated bed into the microwave for the usual seven minutes. Vacuumed, cleaned the trays, fed everyone - all to a background of William, bleating about his sniffles and how this meant he was supposed to get TWO helpings of wet food and why didn't I know that already and couldn't I see how he was the most starvingest of all and if I really loved him, I would feed him first and so on and so forth. Then I thought what a long seven minutes that was and realised to my horror I had put it on for seven HOURS!! The bed is now molten plastic, wrapped in several towels and placed in the outside bin, just to be on the safe side. *sigh*
> 
> Stinky's Mum - Doris is at least back at BBT for brefus, bed and dinner. We had quite the chat early this morning, as I sat porch sitting. Coffee in hand, Doris in lap, birdies singing, looking at the frosts and listening to Doris tell me all about Jack...apparently she is not ready to commit, hence the sudden return. [emoji74] I really love that girl...



_You iz bery smart girl Doris.  Dem booger-face boize is nuffin but trubbles.  Stick wif Auntie Clever and she make yer life all good.

Luv, Stinky  

p.s.  I do wonder boutz her cookin yer bed tho.  Mebe you makes sure she getz teh high-test coffees in her cup.  She prolly should goes to the 'Tucky Fried Chikkin man and get some treats to keep it all warm in yer houze._


----------



## vinbenphon1

Thanks for the laugh clever   I do love the starving kitten routine, I have started to call Phoenix the "nothingness" from the never ending story &#8211; that gobbles up everything


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Thanks for the laugh clever   I do love the starving kitten routine, I have started to call Phoenix the "nothingness" from the never ending story  that gobbles up everything




Lol that could be Ruben's name...I looked at him this morning and he is developing a real pot belly 
Meanwhile - it's been a while since Vincent, Bennett and the Nothingness have graced these pages. Photos, please? [emoji74]


----------



## vinbenphon1

Here is the nothingness with his "my bowl is empty again, human" face


----------



## vinbenphon1

Bennett has a secret love....  pink tissue paper


----------



## vinbenphon1

Vinvent doing some bug spotting


----------



## jenny70

vinbenphon1 said:


> Bennett has a secret love....  pink tissue paper




This one is my favorite but all of your kitties are so cute!


----------



## dusty paws

vinbenphon1 said:


> Here is the nothingness with his "my bowl is empty again, human" face



omg what an expressive face! he is handsome!


----------



## poopsie

vinbenphon1 said:


> Bennett has a secret love....  pink tissue paper







It matches his nooooooooose


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Here is the nothingness with his "my bowl is empty again, human" face




Gah, lookit him! That bottom lip, all "so, so very hungry, hoomin. Please to feeds me naow!"
You take really good peekchures, vinbenphon.


----------



## clevercat

Happy Balentimes from everyone at Butterbean Towers!


Amen T Kittin sends smoochies mwah!mwah!


----------



## clevercat

Ruben gives a reluctant William a baff [emoji177]


----------



## clevercat

Rubes and Wills just love each other.


----------



## clevercat

*eep* some rescue Ragdolls are going to be joining BBT soon!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> *eep* some rescue Ragdolls are going to be joining BBT soon!




whaaaa??????  fur real????? 

Just visiting or taking up residence?


----------



## buzzytoes

Ragdolls?? Oh I bet they are so pretty!!! And what do you mean by "some" exactly??? We need peektures!!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cindi

I had a Ragdoll. Wonderful, sweet, floppy cats. Gorgeous too. We need details. [emoji16]


----------



## jenny70

poopsie said:


> whaaaa??????  fur real?????
> 
> Just visiting or taking up residence?




Inquiring minds want to know!!


----------



## dusty paws

deeeeeetails!!!
hi rubes and wills!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh my... Little pretties


----------



## clevercat

Fur real and fur true! I will know more once I have spoken to Lovely Cat Sitter, tomorrow. I do love Raggies - Colin was half Ragdoll, and of course the lovely Thomisssss was a flame point Raggie. My only slight concern is how Super Rubes will take the news. He is a Very Jealous young man, follows me around like a little doggie, and breaks up any snoodles if he happens to notice anyone sitting in my lap. 
poopsie I believe they need a furever home [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## clevercat

Happy Friday, peeples


----------



## vinbenphon1




----------



## Candice0985

eeeps! I've missed so much! love the pictures of Wills, Rubes and Amen T Kitten!

and Ragdolls will be joining BBT!? i'm excited to hear moar!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> eeeps! I've missed so much! love the pictures of Wills, Rubes and Amen T Kitten!
> 
> and Ragdolls will be joining BBT!? i'm excited to hear moar!




Hai Candice! Welcomes back! You may razzberry me.



So - a mama and daughter Ragdoll will be joining Butterbean Towers early next month. Mama is six, the wee bebe girl is either two or four. She has a deformed feetsie. They are dilute tortie point. Squueeeee!


----------



## boxermom

Pretty picture!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Hai Candice! Welcomes back! You may razzberry me.
> View attachment 3278743
> 
> 
> So - a mama and daughter Ragdoll will be joining Butterbean Towers early next month. Mama is six, the wee bebe girl is either two or four. She has a deformed feetsie. They are dilute tortie point. Squueeeee!



awww hey baby girl! razzleberries for your tums!

so exciting! I love dilute torties they look like water colour paintings!


----------



## buzzytoes

Ooooh dilute torties are so pretty!


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Pretty picture!




Willow says 'hai' [emoji74]
How is my puppeh crush doing, boxermom? Out on my walk yesterday, I saw a lady with three boxers and thought of lovely Sabo...
My other canine crush, Sammy, he is out of teh cone ob shame and LV has given him a clean bill of health. Yay for happy news!


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> Willow says 'hai' [emoji74]
> How is my puppeh crush doing, boxermom? Out on my walk yesterday, I saw a lady with three boxers and thought of lovely Sabo...
> My other canine crush, Sammy, he is out of teh cone ob shame and LV has given him a clean bill of health. Yay for happy news!



3 boxers! That's a lot of energy. Sabo is doing well. He has a lump on his side that the vet wants to remove in about 2-3 weeks. I think Sabo will be in teh cone ob shame afterwards and won't like it one bit.  I hope Sabo gets a good report like Sammy did!

I don't think I've ever seen a ragdoll cat in real life or even many photos, so I'll be looking forward to seeing BBT's new residents when they come


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hoorah for Sammy...artyhat:

Any news on the Ragdoll babies?


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> 3 boxers! That's a lot of energy. Sabo is doing well. He has a lump on his side that the vet wants to remove in about 2-3 weeks. I think Sabo will be in teh cone ob shame afterwards and won't like it one bit.  I hope Sabo gets a good report like Sammy did!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a ragdoll cat in real life or even many photos, so I'll be looking forward to seeing BBT's new residents when they come




I'll be holding good thoughts for Sabo, boxermom - hopefully he won't have to spend too much time in teh Cone ob Shame, poor little man. 
With luck, he'll recover as quickly as Sammy (I think they're the same age - 11/12, is that right?), who appeared dramatically at the front door this morning to demand all the snacks he'd missed when he was in recovery...


vinbenphon1 said:


> Hoorah for Sammy...artyhat:
> 
> 
> 
> Any news on the Ragdoll babies?




The new girls arrive on March 7th, vinbenphon. I will be stocking up on feliway and Zylkene to make their arrival as stress free as possible - out to the new pet superstore next weekend to make sure they have toys, soft blankies, snacks...


----------



## boxermom

Your tribe really has the best life!

Yes, we think Sabo is about 11. I'm happy for Sammy--any surgery on an older animal can be risky.


----------



## clevercat

Hmm. I wonder if anyone would like to see a sneak peak preview of my new girls...anyone?? [emoji74]


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Hmm. I wonder if anyone would like to see a sneak peak preview of my new girls...anyone?? [emoji74]



Nah, prolly not much interest over here.  

:finger tapping:  :more finger tapping:  :snack:

When are you gonna post teh stinkin peektures!!!!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Hmm. I wonder if anyone would like to see a sneak peak preview of my new girls...anyone?? [emoji74]




Yes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poopsie

Oooooohhhhhhhhhhh yesyesyesyesYES!!!!


----------



## clevercat

Well, OK then [emoji74][emoji74][emoji74]
Mama


and wee bebe butterbean 
(Le squeee)


----------



## inherforties

So pretty!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh goodness they are so gorgeous. Such pretty blue eyes!!


----------



## clevercat

WBB (wee bebe Butterbean) looks so much like my Thomissss...I meet them next week, and they come home the week after.


----------



## Cindi

Oh the cuteness!    Such beautiful girls. Congrats.


----------



## Candice0985

ooooh they're so pretty and so flooooofy! like clouds of lush marshmallows!


----------



## dusty paws

oh my goodness!!!


----------



## cats n bags

_I doin Happy Dance cuz I gitz nodder Sister in Oringe!!!



Luv, Stinky _


----------



## jenny70

They're gorgeous kitties!!


----------



## boxermom

They're so pretty! So much fur!


----------



## chessmont

Beautiful cats!


----------



## vinbenphon1

OMG little fluffy marhmellows of cuteness


----------



## poopsie

That Wee Bebe Butterbean looks twice as big as Mama!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> That Wee Bebe Butterbean looks twice as big as Mama!




Lol - noes fat, Aunty poopsie, jus' floofy likes teh marshmallow [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## vinbenphon1

6 more sleeps till Marshmallow time


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> 6 more sleeps till Marshmallow time


Gah! That new peekchure - your avatar, *v*. Le squeee! Is that Mr Bennett?
The META (Marshmallow Estimated Time of Arrival) has moved to eight sleeps...the fuzzy marshmallows had to have their vet appointment changed to next Monday, which means they should be with me next Wednesday evening. Hurry ups and gets here already!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Gah! That new peekchure - your avatar, *v*. Le squeee! Is that Mr Bennett?
> The META (Marshmallow Estimated Time of Arrival) has moved to eight sleeps...the fuzzy marshmallows had to have their vet appointment changed to next Monday, which means they should be with me next Wednesday evening. Hurry ups and gets here already!



EEEEEeeeeeeeeeee so exciting!!! how do you think the resident mamas boys (Wills and Rubes) will take to the new family members?


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Gah! That new peekchure - your avatar, *v*. Le squeee! Is that Mr Bennett?
> The META (Marshmallow Estimated Time of Arrival) has moved to eight sleeps...the fuzzy marshmallows had to have their vet appointment changed to next Monday, which means they should be with me next Wednesday evening. Hurry ups and gets here already!



Yeah little Bennett helping out with the reticulation 

Yuh, hurry up Marshmallows, I wan't to see all dat cuteness


----------



## buzzytoes

How many sleeps are we at? Next weekend?


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> How many sleeps are we at? Next weekend?



I think its 5 more sleeps Buzzy till we can open


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> I think its 5 more sleeps Buzzy till we can open


 
I just  this, vinbenphon!
Butterbean Towers is still a marshmallow-free zone, after their current Person counldn't get them to LV until tomorrow. I will meet them tomorrow and hope they will be here on Sunday or on Monday next week...

ETA - ZOMG we are at 600 pages!


----------



## dusty paws

600 PAGES OF FLOOF!!

hooray for meeting them tomorrow!


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> 600 PAGES OF FLOOF!!
> 
> hooray for meeting them tomorrow!




dusty! How's Jax doing?


----------



## clevercat

I met the Marshmallows! Ohemmcheese they are adorable. Big floofy fluffernutters. They arrive at BBT on Monday next week.


----------



## dusty paws

pics pics!!


----------



## clevercat

^^^ There will be a marshmallow essploshun next week [emoji173]&#65039; For today, it was their vet checks so I didn't get peekchures. Mama is so sweet, I can't stand it. As for little girl, one of her front legs is way shorter than the others and the toesies on that leg, they are kind of twisted up. She was very vocal throughout the appointment, reminding me of Missy...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> ^^^ There will be a marshmallow essploshun next week [emoji173]&#65039; For today, it was their vet checks so I didn't get peekchures. Mama is so sweet, I can't stand it. As for little girl, one of her front legs is way shorter than the others and the toesies on that leg, they are kind of twisted up. She was very vocal throughout the appointment, reminding me of Missy...


 those lucky babies! we can;t wait to see peekchures!


----------



## buzzytoes

Ohhhhh I cannot wait!!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh my goodness I am just bursting with anticipation of fluffiness.


----------



## Cindi

Hurry up Monday!!!!! I can't wait to see the floofies.


----------



## madamefifi

Oh, I came back just in time!!!! I've been having The Sads since little Henri went to the Bridge, you know, so it's been hard to..well, anyway, cannot WAIT to see the new additions to BBT! So happy to see you, Clever, carrying on the Good Works.


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> Oh, I came back just in time!!!! I've been having The Sads since little Henri went to the Bridge, you know, so it's been hard to..well, anyway, cannot WAIT to see the new additions to BBT! So happy to see you, Clever, carrying on the Good Works.




madamefifi!!! How lovely to see you back {{{hugs}}} I know The Sads all too well. The shock of losing Henri so quickly - the same as when Maia-Annabel passed so suddenly - the pain stays with you, doesn't it. I'm so pleased you're back. Lots of marshmallowy fun to be had next week - and judging by the way Little Girl was talking at the vets yesterday, we are going to have another Miss Bean on our hands... Well, not quite because Missy was irreplaceable but you know what I mean..,


----------



## buzzytoes

Do you think they will keep their names since they are already the fullest grown marshmallows?


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Do you think they will keep their names since they are already the fullest grown marshmallows?




Good question, buzzy. I am not sure. I actually *gasp* don't like their current names, but I'll wait and see if they chose the names themselves or if they have something else in mind [emoji4]
Meanwhile, how are you doing? Sending you {{{hugs}}}


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Good question, buzzy. I am not sure. I actually *gasp* don't like their current names, but I'll wait and see if they chose the names themselves or if they have something else in mind [emoji4]
> Meanwhile, how are you doing? Sending you {{{hugs}}}


You know how it goes, you get so in the routine of caring for them, it's a hard habit to break. I keep expecting to hear him yelling for his meals. It's just really empty at home! Want to check out the shelters this weekend but have not seen anyone screaming my name on Petfinder.


----------



## boxermom

It's interesting about the names rescue animals come with. We get a feeling if we need to change it to something more suitable to the dog (or cat). I can't say our dogs have told us but we know pretty fast whether the name needs to change.
Can't wait to see pix next week.


----------



## buzzytoes

boxermom said:


> It's interesting about the names rescue animals come with. We get a feeling if we need to change it to something more suitable to the dog (or cat). I can't say our dogs have told us but we know pretty fast whether the name needs to change.
> Can't wait to see pix next week.


I have found that I rarely end up using my animal's given names unless they are in trouble LOL Haley is known as the Meanie, even to people who have never met her, and Missy goes by Moose.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> You know how it goes, you get so in the routine of caring for them, it's a hard habit to break. I keep expecting to hear him yelling for his meals. It's just really empty at home! Want to check out the shelters this weekend but have not seen anyone screaming my name on Petfinder.




I understand completely, buzzy. Teddy was very much like Gerbil - always hovering at meal times...I still miss him and Norton rushing to the kitchen each evening, the very moment I shut the laptop down...
So, have you been to the shelter today? I hope Teddy and Darius are working on something up at the Bridge...



boxermom said:


> It's interesting about the names rescue animals come with. We get a feeling if we need to change it to something more suitable to the dog (or cat). I can't say our dogs have told us but we know pretty fast whether the name needs to change.
> Can't wait to see pix next week.







buzzytoes said:


> I have found that I rarely end up using my animal's given names unless they are in trouble LOL Haley is known as the Meanie, even to people who have never met her, and Missy goes by Moose.




Ha, that's very true. Particularly in Mr Murphy's case. If he hears me bellowing, MURPHY EDWARD CLEVERCAT at the top of my voice, he knows he's in big trouble.
TWO MOAR SLEEPS!


----------



## dusty paws

at the shelter Rosie was called Boscolita... hah. And then she became Rosie Rosalita Bender Bending Mickey Michael Fredrick (ms. paws maiden name mr & mrs paws last name). 

Jax has always been Jax. I'd like to change it but he has responded to it so well that I hate to confuse him.

two moar sleeps!


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> I understand completely, buzzy. Teddy was very much like Gerbil - always hovering at meal times...I still miss him and Norton rushing to the kitchen each evening, the very moment I shut the laptop down...
> So, have you been to the shelter today? I hope Teddy and Darius are working on something up at the Bridge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, that's very true. Particularly in Mr Murphy's case. If he hears me bellowing, MURPHY EDWARD CLEVERCAT at the top of my voice, he knows he's in big trouble.
> TWO MOAR SLEEPS!


I did see two cuties today but no one I couldn't live without. Dropped off Teddy's leftover kidney diet food and meds to the pound in case they have someone in need. Left me rather bummed out.


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> I did see two cuties today but no one I couldn't live without. Dropped off Teddy's leftover kidney diet food and meds to the pound in case they have someone in need. Left me rather bummed out.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> I did see two cuties today but no one I couldn't live without. Dropped off Teddy's leftover kidney diet food and meds to the pound in case they have someone in need. Left me rather bummed out.




It'll happen, buzzy - just give it a little more time. If it's any consolation, I went through the same thing when I lost my first cat, the first feline love of my life, Clyde. Reeling with grief, I went to Battersea a month or so after he passed. And returned with an empty carrier, so disappointed. Two months later on a whim, I dropped by again. The very first cat I saw was a tabby boy with big ears. I wouldn't move from his pen until they said I could adopt him. The next day, a nervous and bitey young man arrived at BBT - Mr Murphy had found his furever home. 
Meanwhile sending you more {{{hugs}}} - lots of them.


----------



## dusty paws

hugs buzzy, thinking of you.


----------



## clevercat

Six more hours until teh Invasion of teh Marshmallows!


----------



## vinbenphon1

OMGgggg....  I will have to wait until tomorrow to see your little marshmallows because it will be midnight here in Australia when they arrive.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh hang on I just noticed you posted your message three hours ago so that means in three hours yeah


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Oh hang on I just noticed you posted your message three hours ago so that means in three hours yeah




The pen is set up, five unruly kittins are bouncing all over it, Ruben is sniffing it Very Suspiciously, Livvie and Murphy are sleeping on the top and Georgie has it on 'ignore'. [emoji74][emoji74][emoji74]


----------



## cats n bags

Marshmallows?


----------



## Candice0985

where are teh floofy marshmallows!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## clevercat

They're here! I feel so bad for Mama, who is clearly very scared and bewildered - she has tucked herself into the corner of the pen and is determined to make herself invisible. [emoji17] Here she is


Little Girl is more inquisitive, and made it clear (shades of Miss Bean) that there would be no comforting cuddles with Mum, not when there was a cat cave to hide in and other kitties to see...she is currently under a throw behind an armchair, occasionally hissing meaningful threats at anyone who gets too close. 


Not for the first time do I wish Gerbil was still here to dispense baffs and reassurance to the newbies. I hope Mama will soon start to feel safe again...


----------



## boxermom

They're so pretty! I hope Mama cat feels more secure before too long.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> They're here! I feel so bad for Mama, who is clearly very scared and bewildered - she has tucked herself into the corner of the pen and is determined to make herself invisible. [emoji17] Here she is
> View attachment 3301652
> 
> Little Girl is more inquisitive, and made it clear (shades of Miss Bean) that there would be no comforting cuddles with Mum, not when there was a cat cave to hide in and other kitties to see...she is currently under a throw behind an armchair, occasionally hissing meaningful threats at anyone who gets too close.
> View attachment 3301654
> 
> Not for the first time do I wish Gerbil was still here to dispense baffs and reassurance to the newbies. I hope Mama will soon start to feel safe again...


poor babies, they'll realize they're safe soon. hope Mama comes out of her shell soon


----------



## madamefifi

They're lovely! I'm sure they will quickly realize they are onto a Good Thing and come out of hiding before long. Welcome to BBT, ladies!


----------



## dusty paws

oh sweet girls.  sending good thoughts to the floofies!


----------



## buzzytoes

What beautiful marshmallows!! Don't worry Mama Cat, despite the maniacs who desperately want to sniff your bum, you are in wonderful hands and they will soon be giving you baffs and sharing their treats!


----------



## cats n bags

We need s'more peektures.  :giggles:

_duckin and runnin_


----------



## clevercat

So both have yet to move. Little Girl is still under the throw, offering up the occasional 'meep' and doing a quiet meet-and-greet with the other residents. Mama has not budged from her corner of the pen, if anything she has scooched herself up into an even smaller ball and is ignoring everyone and everything. Poor, poor baby...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> So both have yet to move. Little Girl is still under the throw, offering up the occasional 'meep' and doing a quiet meet-and-greet with the other residents. Mama has not budged from her corner of the pen, if anything she has scooched herself up into an even smaller ball and is ignoring everyone and everything. Poor, poor baby...



Do you have a small carrier or box that you could put in the pen and cover with a towel so that Mama can have a cave to hide in?  Can you put Little Girl in with Mama, and cover the whole pen with a light cover that will make them feel safer?

Sending lots of hugs for the little fluffy girls.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Do you have a small carrier or box that you could put in the pen and cover with a towel so that Mama can have a cave to hide in?  Can you put Little Girl in with Mama, and cover the whole pen with a light cover that will make them feel safer?
> 
> 
> 
> Sending lots of hugs for the little fluffy girls.




Great idea, cats. Thank you! LG does.not.want.to go back in the pen, so I've put the carrier in there and tucked Mama up in it on a soft blankie, covered it with a fleecy throw and at bed time I'll cover the whole thing up. Mama is apparently a very fraidy cat at the best of times, so I know it's going to take a while before she feels she can relax...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Great idea, cats. Thank you! LG does.not.want.to go back in the pen, so I've put the carrier in there and tucked Mama up in it on a soft blankie, covered it with a fleecy throw and at bed time I'll cover the whole thing up. Mama is apparently a very fraidy cat at the best of times, so I know it's going to take a while before she feels she can relax...



You might need to wad up LG in the throw and put everything in the pen at once.  They might be overwhelmed at all of the new and nosy faces looking at them right now.  If they are more towards the feral side of social development, having a dark cave will make them feel safer while they get used to everything and everyone.  Eventually, they should get more curious about what is outside the cave and start playing paws with their new family.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> You might need to wad up LG in the throw and put everything in the pen at once.  They might be overwhelmed at all of the new and nosy faces looking at them right now.  If they are more towards the feral side of social development, having a dark cave will make them feel safer while they get used to everything and everyone.  Eventually, they should get more curious about what is outside the cave and start playing paws with their new family.




I wish I had an adult beverage in the house...
Anyway. I scooped LG up and she and Mama are in the carrier together. The pen is covered up, and they have food, water, litter - the perfect (if compact and bijou) des res for their first night at BBT.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I wish I had an adult beverage in the house...
> Anyway. I scooped LG up and she and Mama are in the carrier together. The pen is covered up, and they have food, water, litter - the perfect (if compact and bijou) des res for their first night at BBT.



I think you all did well for the first day.  

After you all have a good sleep or two, mix up all of the smells, and get them used to the sounds of BBT, you will wonder how you ever lived without each other.


----------



## jenny70

Oh the marshmallows are beautiful!  They will soon realize how good they have it!


----------



## buzzytoes

I bet they will secretly come out at night when all are fast asleep. You will likely way up sometime in the middle of the night to "Mawwwwmmmmm the marshmallows are out!! Come see!!! Come see!!"


----------



## vinbenphon1

Such beautiful kitties...  How can anyone just give these little marshmallows up. So glad they fell into your lap clever.


----------



## poopsie

They're HERE?????? I almost missed it.  

Damn cold


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> They're HERE?????? I almost missed it.
> 
> Damn cold




Aww feel better, poopsie! 
They're here and I am full of the usual 'new mum' nerves. LG bellyached loudly and at length from the moment I put her back in the pen with Mama, so at around 3am I staggered out into the lounge and set her free. This morning, she is purring away from inside the workings of the sofa - just where Missy used to hide if she was worried or scared. Mama, as far as I can see, has not moved a muscle since last night. Neither have eaten, drank, peed or pooped. I have to say from what I had been told beforehand, I was expecting two far more socialised cats. As it is, I think I will have to treat them the way I would a nervy feral. Of course, this all comes at a time when I am dizzy with the amount of real life work on my plate. At least I am not away on business trips for a few more weeks, by which time I'd hope the new girls would be feeling calmer and more relaxed at BBT.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Awweee, I hate it when kitties are scardy cats. Phoenix still runs behind the couch whenever he suspects someone near the front door.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Awweee, I hate it when kitties are scardy cats. Phoenix still runs behind the couch whenever he suspects someone near the front door.




How is Vincent getting on, vinbenphon?


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> How is Vincent getting on, vinbenphon?



 Better than what he was on Tuesday when we rushed him to the vet. But nowhere near as good as what he was before that, if that makes sense. He's walking around but he still falls over and he loses his balance every now and then.  The new drug that he's on makes him a little dopey though, my poor little blue button.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Better than what he was on Tuesday when we rushed him to the vet. But nowhere near as good as what he was before that, if that makes sense. He's walking around but he still falls over and he loses his balance every now and then.  The new drug that he's on makes him a little dopey though, my poor little blue button.




Poor little man - he makes me think of Norton, with his wobbliness. Did you/Can you try the Yumove supplement? Or is it really a case of keeping him pain-free and mobile? That's the thing with arthritis, it never leaves... But at least Vincent is still up and about. Please give him gentle snoodles from me.
Here at BBT, LG is still inside the sofa and purring up a storm every time I talk to her. Mama has eaten something and has edged to the entrance of her cat cave/carrier. Baby steps. I will be very pleased when they have both used the tray...


----------



## dusty paws

aww poor marshmellow fluffs. glad that LG is at least purring when you speak to her.


we had a good few days with jax... and then he left me a surprise on our sofa. eeeep. thank god i got to it before DH came home and cried... haha.


----------



## buzzytoes

vinbenphon1 said:


> Better than what he was on Tuesday when we rushed him to the vet. But nowhere near as good as what he was before that, if that makes sense. He's walking around but he still falls over and he loses his balance every now and then.  The new drug that he's on makes him a little dopey though, my poor little blue button.


Poor Vincent!!

Sounds like the marshmallows are settling in nicely, even if it is slowly. If Mama is already making baby steps, I bet she will be in with the crowd by the weekend! Probably swatting the crowd, but in with them no less. How is the rest of BBT taking to them?


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Poor Vincent!!
> 
> Sounds like the marshmallows are settling in nicely, even if it is slowly. If Mama is already making baby steps, I bet she will be in with the crowd by the weekend! Probably swatting the crowd, but in with them no less. How is the rest of BBT taking to them?




It's like they have always been here, buzzy. The odd hiss from one of the kittins, but that's it. LG and Mama have not made any further progress - still in the same spots they were in this morning. They haven't eaten, drank, peed or popped in over 24 hours. sigh.


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> It's like they have always been here, buzzy. The odd hiss from one of the kittins, but that's it. LG and Mama have not made any further progress - still in the same spots they were in this morning. They haven't eaten, drank, peed or popped in over 24 hours. sigh.


When you feel like they are not making progress, just think of Foster and know that no one will ever be as hard as he was to come around!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> When you feel like they are not making progress, just think of Foster and know that no one will ever be as hard as he was to come around!




That's true...you know who else I was thinking of? Mama reminds me very much of a more polite, slightly less sweary Angel, when she was still telling me her name was 'ihateyou'. 
Anyway - big, big breakthrough with Mama - she has had belly scritchies, been purring and - finally - eaten something. Yay!


Now to work on LG, still hiding out in the workings of the sofa. She did have a quick wobble around last night, but was pretty soon back in her hidey-place.


Not terribly good peekchures I know, but I have to grab the camera when I can...


----------



## Cindi

They are so cute! Great job with mama. I'm sure they will quickly realize what a wonderful new life they are going to have.


----------



## buzzytoes

As fluffy as those marshmallows are, I didn't think they would be able to stay away from mealtime for long.


----------



## vinbenphon1

I love their little Torti faces


----------



## clevercat

LG pooped! On her pristine white fluffy blankie, 'so you can sees it, new mama, an' noes be worried'. Hurrah.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hooray first poopy for LG


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay poops!


----------



## dusty paws

yay fluffies!!!


----------



## boxermom

Of course LG had to poop on something white . They will be part of the pack soon, I'll bet.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Of course LG had to poop on something white . They will be part of the pack soon, I'll bet.




You're right, boxermom! LG is out and about, has discovered teh Toy Bocks, helped herself to a ballie and been throwing it around and chasing it...considering her leg is so badly deformed she can certainly move fast when she wants to [emoji74]. She has so far confined herself to the lounge, has met most of the rest of the family - Beaker and Ruben hissed at her, everyone else was very polite.
Mama has moved out of the pen and can currently be heard nomming on her kibble from inside the armchair, where she is covered up by a throw and inbisible to teh naked eye. It will take her a little longer to settle, I think - but I've put the pen away. Yay!


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay progress!!


----------



## mp4

Yay!  Tell Super Rubes to share!


----------



## Cindi

That was quick! I'm so glad it's going well. They are so lucky to have you.


----------



## vinbenphon1

That's great to hear Clever..


----------



## clevercat

Teh naming ceremonies hab taken place for LG!
TPF Aunties, please say hai to Madelaine. Maddie [emoji173]&#65039;


Mama is still too shy to talk...let alone show herself in daylight.


----------



## clevercat

Georgie!


----------



## clevercat

Lookit all teh marshmallowy floof!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hi Madelaine and welcome to tpf 

Oh Georgie it is always a pleasure to see your wittle face


----------



## Cindi

Oh Maddie you are such a gorgeous girl. Love to see Georgie.


----------



## boxermom

I love how George poses

Maddie suits the little one perfectly. Her floofiness makes me want to reach into the screen and pet her.


----------



## buzzytoes

Georgie you look so perplexed by the new additions!!!

So nice to meet you Maddie!! I think the name is perfectly suiting!


----------



## jenny70

Maddie you have so much floofiness!  What a pretty girl you are!


----------



## dusty paws

hai maddie!

georgie porgie!!


----------



## mp4

Maddie is so cute!!!!


Georgie


----------



## vinbenphon1

How is flooffy mama? Has she chosen a new name for herself?  It has to be something regal to match her daughter Madeline's name


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> How is flooffy mama? Has she chosen a new name for herself?  It has to be something regal to match her daughter Madeline's name




She put in a brief appearance last night, vinbenphon and then disappeared back into the insides of the armchair, where she remains. Right now, I believe her name is 'iamstayinginhereandnevercomingoutever'. *sigh*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> She put in a brief appearance last night, vinbenphon and then disappeared back into the insides of the armchair, where she remains. Right now, I believe her name is 'iamstayinginhereandnevercomingoutever'. *sigh*



I wish Mama and Maddie could read this thread and see how good they have it at BBT if they would just come out.  Poor scared kitties.  :cry:


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I wish Mama and Maddie could read this thread and see how good they have it at BBT if they would just come out.  Poor scared kitties.  :cry:




I feel so bad for poor scared Mama. Maddie is growing more confident in that she will stroll around and rub her scent into whatever she walks into. Mama hasn't come out of the armchair since yesterday. I have built her an enclosed bedsit - food and water at one entrance, litter tray at the other - covered with a big throw. I can't even see that she's used the tray but it's been a week, so she must be going somewhere...
Meanwhile, the bus stop where Ruben and I found each other is now known locally as 'the Ruben Stop' and he nearly found himself back there today, with his suitcase by his side. Rubes woke up in a foul mood and got into such a bad fight with poor Eamonn that Eammes raced to the top of the cat tree leaving large chunks of his fur behind. It's the first time Mummy's Special Man [emoji74] has ever done that and I hope it was the last time. In an effort to make sure he wasn't upset at their arrival (Ruben is a very jealous boy) I have been spending lots of time with him since the girls arrived but still, I wonder if he has been feeling a bit put out with the change to the household. There's always something...


----------



## clevercat

So there I was at 6am this morning, chores all done, drinking a coffee and half-watching the news as I noticed Maddie strolling around, rubbing her little self over the side table, the floor cushions, the magazine rack...and then I realised it wasn't Madelaine at all, it was MAMA! She let me stroke her, then went back to Armchair Base. Yay for baby steps and progress.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> So there I was at 6am this morning, chores all done, drinking a coffee and half-watching the news as I noticed Maddie strolling around, rubbing her little self over the side table, the floor cushions, the magazine rack...and then I realised it wasn't Madelaine at all, it was MAMA! She let me stroke her, then went back to Armchair Base. Yay for baby steps and progress.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> So there I was at 6am this morning, chores all done, drinking a coffee and half-watching the news as I noticed Maddie strolling around, rubbing her little self over the side table, the floor cushions, the magazine rack...and then I realised it wasn't Madelaine at all, it was MAMA! She let me stroke her, then went back to Armchair Base. Yay for baby steps and progress.



 That is so awesome. Little baby steps. When I was thinking of her before I don't know  why, but the name Penelope sprung to my mind....


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay Mama!!


----------



## Cindi

Awesome! Mama is a smart girl. She knows she hit the jackpot.


----------



## dusty paws

hooray mama! was just coming to see how the floofs are doing!


----------



## boxermom

Mama is taking her time. I'm sure she knows she's safe, but for now she's laying low inside the chair.

Clever, you have incredible patience and intuition on how to handle all the special cases. They are so fortunate to have you. How is Ruben acting today?


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> That is so awesome. Little baby steps. When I was thinking of her before I don't know  why, but the name Penelope sprung to my mind....



I think Mama might've mentioned her name last night. I need to see if I heard it correctly as she was racing at the speed of light at the time, heading back to ABC (Armchair Base Camp). 



boxermom said:


> Mama is taking her time. I'm sure she knows she's safe, but for now she's laying low inside the chair.
> 
> Clever, you have incredible patience and intuition on how to handle all the special cases. They are so fortunate to have you. How is Ruben acting today?




Ruben is appalled at his own behaviour, boxermom. He has been a complete gentleman ever since lol. It was so unlike him - but today he is back to laying across my lap every opportunity he gets [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;
Meanwhile, in a show of perfect manners he has allowed Madelaine to play with his Most Special 'Nip Fish.


----------



## buzzytoes

Ohhhhh the floofiness!


----------



## dusty paws

awwwww Madelaine you are so cute with the fish!


----------



## clevercat

You can really see her poor little leg in those photos. It's more like a flipper than a leg. Still, as you can see it doesn't stop her doing what she wants! 
I just had a conference call with my CEO and Maddie sang to him all the way through it, annoyed that I wasn't paying her sufficient attention...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> You can really see her poor little leg in those photos. It's more like a flipper than a leg. Still, as you can see it doesn't stop her doing what she wants!
> I just had a conference call with my CEO and Maddie sang to him all the way through it, annoyed that I wasn't paying her sufficient attention...


Maddie is so pretty which leg is it? her front right?


----------



## Cindi

Oh the floofy! She is gorgeous.


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Maddie is so pretty which leg is it? her front right?




Yes, that's the one. 
My pretty girl is curled next to me on the sofa [emoji173]&#65039; very happy and content, although still nervy if I make any sudden moves.

Aaaaaannnnd in other news, Mama is out and playing with Ruben's 'Nip Fish...


	

		
			
		

		
	
l


----------



## buzzytoes

That nip will get them every time won't it?


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> You can really see her poor little leg in those photos. It's more like a flipper than a leg. Still, as you can see it doesn't stop her doing what she wants!
> I just had a conference call with my CEO and Maddie sang to him all the way through it, annoyed that I wasn't paying her sufficient attention...





lmao............. Miss KiKi LOVES to chat on the phone


----------



## clevercat

Maddie, a few inches away from a snoodle with Ruben


Still considering it...


Snoodle!


----------



## poopsie

My gawd! The FLOOF!!!!


----------



## dusty paws

ok who makes the nip fish? jax cat loves him some catnip..


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> ok who makes the nip fish? jax cat loves him some catnip..




Here you go! Stinky's Mum started BBT on these - no other 'nip will do!
http://www.duckyworld.com/products/catnip-toys/yeowww-pollock-fish/


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> My gawd! The FLOOF!!!!




I know! I am pickled in blonde floof [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Here you go! Stinky's Mum started BBT on these - no other 'nip will do!
> http://www.duckyworld.com/products/catnip-toys/yeowww-pollock-fish/



Is that the original fish, or a replacement?  I thought Angel and the Kittens had demolished the first one.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Is that the original fish, or a replacement?  I thought Angel and the Kittens had demolished the first one.




It's version 5 or 6, I think. Do you remember how Phil trashed the one you gave us - it was as flat as a pancake in minutes [emoji74]


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> It's version 5 or 6, I think. Do you remember how Phil trashed the one you gave us - it was as flat as a pancake in minutes [emoji74]



I remembered them gutting the first one within a few minutes, but I thought you did emergency surgery on it a few times.  I didn't know it was sweet ol' Phil that killed it though.


----------



## dusty paws

thanks! i have to get food tonight and will see if they have them there...


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I remembered them gutting the first one within a few minutes, but I thought you did emergency surgery on it a few times.  I didn't know it was sweet ol' Phil that killed it though.




Ha - I performed surgery several times - Dr clevercat to the rescue. Flat Fish is still around somewhere - one or other of the kittens can sometimes  be seen dragging the remains from one secret lair to another...


----------



## vinbenphon1

That face   no wonder Ruben  can't resist her 

 I can't wait for mumma's naming ceremony


----------



## clevercat

Warning: grossness alert. 
Maddie decided that Good Friday would be an ideal time to play her version of an Easter Egg Hunt with New Mama. She emerged from the sofa this morning with what looked like a weeks worth of poopies hanging from her back end. What followed was a (hysterically exciting, in her little mind) frantic chase around around the lounge with me scooping up as much as I could before she disappeared, giggling wildly, back into the sofa. As soon as she climbs back out, I will be in there with bleach and a pair of gloves. My life is so very glamorous.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Warning: grossness alert.
> Maddie decided that Good Friday would be an ideal time to play her version of an Easter Egg Hunt with New Mama. She emerged from the sofa this morning with what looked like a weeks worth of poopies hanging from her back end. What followed was a (hysterically exciting, in her little mind) frantic chase around around the lounge with me scooping up as much as I could before she disappeared, giggling wildly, back into the sofa. As soon as she climbs back out, I will be in there with bleach and a pair of gloves. My life is so very glamorous.




But...butt..buttt...eberyone gitz all xcited when Easter Bunny leaves teh Choklit eggs...


singing:  Here comes Maddie Cottontail,  Hoppin' down the BB Trail,  Easter's on it's way...


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Warning: grossness alert.
> Maddie decided that Good Friday would be an ideal time to play her version of an Easter Egg Hunt with New Mama. She emerged from the sofa this morning with what looked like a weeks worth of poopies hanging from her back end. What followed was a (hysterically exciting, in her little mind) frantic chase around around the lounge with me scooping up as much as I could before she disappeared, giggling wildly, back into the sofa. As soon as she climbs back out, I will be in there with bleach and a pair of gloves. My life is so very glamorous.



Ahahahahah  But poor Mumma 

 I love it when I have to pull out  what we jokingly call a Phoenix tampon because he eats a lot of grass, well you can imagine what happens ( we see him walking around with a little green string)


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> thanks! i have to get food tonight and will see if they have them there...




Did you find any? Madelaine has again been going dippy for teh nippy today [emoji74][emoji74]


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Ahahahahah  But poor Mumma
> 
> I love it when I have to pull out  what we jokingly call a Phoenix tampon because he eats a lot of grass, well you can imagine what happens ( we see him walking around with a little green string)




Ewwww - and yes, I've been there with these maniacs. So much for them pooping rainbows and butterflies...
How is Vincent doing? I know it is a rollercoaster with arthritis.


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> Did you find any? Madelaine has again been going dippy for teh nippy today [emoji74][emoji74]



i'll report back!  for some reason i have issues posting photos but DH (who is off today) sent me a photo of both them sprawled out with their nip.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> But...butt..buttt...eberyone gitz all xcited when Easter Bunny leaves teh Choklit eggs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> singing:  Here comes Maddie Cottontail,  Hoppin' down the BB Trail,  Easter's on it's way...




Lol at Maddie Cottontail - I do believe we'll keep this as a moniker for her.
Mama, meanwhile, is out of hiding and sitting with me [emoji173]&#65039; She is a very busy little cat when she's out and about, so it's hard to get a picture that isn't a blonde blur.
Doesn't it look like she is smiling here?
TPF aunties, meet Charlotte-Penelope [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji74]


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Lol at Maddie Cottontail - I do believe we'll keep this as a moniker for her.
> Mama, meanwhile, is out of hiding and sitting with me [emoji173]&#65039; She is a very busy little cat when she's out and about, so it's hard to get a picture that isn't a blonde blur.
> Doesn't it look like she is smiling here?
> TPF aunties, meet Charlotte-Penelope [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji74]
> View attachment 3311891



Gawdd she is such a pretty lady and now she has a beautiful name to match 

 On a side note, Vincent has been doing much better the last few days, so I have reduced his medication slightly to see how he goes.  Bennett is so happy to have his BFF back


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Gawdd she is such a pretty lady and now she has a beautiful name to match
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, Vincent has been doing much better the last few days, so I have reduced his medication slightly to see how he goes.  Bennett is so happy to have his BFF back




Yay, wonderful news, vinbenphon! Well done, Vincent [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## boxermom

I'm glad Mama stayed out long enough to tell you her name---it suits her. I believe she is smiling.


----------



## dusty paws

hi charlotte! we are so glad you are doing better!


----------



## buzzytoes

So nice to meet you Charlotte-Penelope!!!


----------



## cats n bags

Hi Mama Charlotte-Penelope  

Mr. Jumpin' Jack Flash would like to know if Maddie Cottontail haz boifren.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Hi Mama Charlotte-Penelope
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Jumpin' Jack Flash would like to know if Maddie Cottontail haz boifren.




A boifren, New Mama? For me? Really an' for true? I can has be cougar?


----------



## clevercat

Easter smoochies from Super Rubes!


----------



## boxermom

Thank you, Super Rubes!  Happy Easter to BBT.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> A boifren, New Mama? For me? Really an' for true? I can has be cougar?
> View attachment 3312795



I rilly tink you iz cutie.    I know you izzn't rilly Pooma if'n you quitz hidin yer eggs in Aunty Clever's chair.  We hidz ours a-hind teh litterbocks so we kin play wif em in middle of night when our person won't stealz them an feed them to toilet monster.



https://flic.kr/p/uKXVi2 https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/


----------



## buzzytoes

Ohhh the orangey-ness!!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Thanks Ruben


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I rilly tink you iz cutie.    I know you izzn't rilly Pooma if'n you quitz hidin yer eggs in Aunty Clever's chair.  We hidz ours a-hind teh litterbocks so we kin play wif em in middle of night when our person won't stealz them an feed them to toilet monster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/uKXVi2 https://www.flickr.com/photos/9491626@N08/




Hay! Boifren! You all orinjy! I likes oringe! Jus' fer you, I putted all my eggs in teh litterbocks today...noes sure I'll do that ebery day, not when New Mama gets all that extra exercise chasin' me round teh house [emoji74][emoji74][emoji74] tryin' to clean me up...


----------



## clevercat

Also, a little Easter somethin'-somethin' for Stinker's Mama - Mr Murphy, all sleepy an' innocent an' suchlike


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Hay! Boifren! You all orinjy! I likes oringe! Jus' fer you, I putted all my eggs in teh litterbocks today...noes sure I'll do that ebery day, not when New Mama gets all that extra exercise chasin' me round teh house [emoji74][emoji74][emoji74] tryin' to clean me up...



You better put all ob yer eggz in teh bocks, or you might gitz shaved britches.  Brodder Ralph is gettin threats about goin to vetz to get buzzed if he keeps hidin his eggz in his back pocket.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> You better put all ob yer eggz in teh bocks, or you might gitz shaved britches.  Brodder Ralph is gettin threats about goin to vetz to get buzzed if he keeps hidin his eggz in his back pocket.




Hmm. We're off to see LV on Wednesday afternoon and I think I'll be asking her about teh short back and sides for Miss M. Cottontail.
Meanwhile and if this relationship progresses well, will Stinker become our sister-in-paw???


----------



## clevercat

Miss M. Cottontail is very exhausted, after a whole day spent napping.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Miss M. Cottontail is very exhausted, after a whole day spent napping.
> View attachment 3313880



 she's so pretty!


----------



## clevercat

There is a (dis)orderly queue forming as everyone wants to try teh exciting new Cat Pod. Willow got in first and shows no sign of moving any time soon...


----------



## clevercat

Teh Queue


----------



## clevercat

Eamonn is Not Sure


----------



## clevercat

Mr Murphy, avec his typical surly expression...


----------



## inspiredgem

clevercat said:


> Teh Queue
> View attachment 3314485



This made me laugh! I adore seeing pictures of all your sweet kittys!


----------



## dusty paws

hah i love the queue! i've been thinking about getting something else for them to play in... maybe a cat pod!


----------



## poopsie

Only one pod? That was very brave of you


----------



## buzzytoes

I have never seen the pod. How interesting! Must be taking advantage of a kitty's love of squishing themself into the tightest spot possible.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Mr Murphy, avec his typical surly expression...
> View attachment 3314499



Poor Murphy, he thought it was a PSD (Powder Sugar Donut) but those tittins ate all the donut out of the middle.  

It does look pretty cool for a hidey hole.  Have they tried to see how many can fit inside?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Only one pod? That was very brave of you




Oh but you know if I'd bought two or three they'd have determinedly ignored them [emoji57] Little stinkers.
As it is, the queuing is working out well so far...
Wills had a turn, catching a sunbeam as he did so.


Right now, it's Livvie's chance


----------



## dusty paws

wills you also are a contender for a jax look alike.  livvie you are so beautiful!


----------



## clevercat

Two sad, dispirited little Ragdolls have just returned from the vet. Maddie Cottontail had to suffer the indignity of teh short back and sides. Charlotte had to have her claws clipped. Both had their second shots and a blood test...both sang loudly and sorrowfully throughout. Back home, Charlotte has moved (for the first time) into the clubhouse under my bed - I found her curled up with a sympathetic Clawed and Foster. Maddie is in the kitchen and I can hear nomnomnomnom noises as she makes up for the trauma by inhaling a large dish of gushy food...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Two sad, dispirited little Ragdolls have just returned from the vet. Maddie Cottontail had to suffer the indignity of teh short back and sides. Charlotte had to have her claws clipped. Both had their second shots and a blood test...both sang loudly and sorrowfully throughout. Back home, Charlotte has moved (for the first time) into the clubhouse under my bed - I found her curled up with a sympathetic Clawed and Foster. Maddie is in the kitchen and I can hear nomnomnomnom noises as she makes up for the trauma by inhaling a large dish of gushy food...



I know I shouldn't, but I can't help it...

:lolots::lolots:


----------



## vinbenphon1

He He he, the Pod.... Snog Marry Avoid


----------



## clevercat

Gramma's special little man. He is in Big Trouble at the moment, for biting me when I didn't pay him sufficient attention the second he wanted it...


Talking of biting, I really felt for LV last night. She had been doing some work at the emergency vet over the weekend and she was badly bitten - MAULED - by a cat. Her poor arm was a mass of purple bruises and deep cuts. She made me laugh, though - because I have done this myself - on her way home that night, she ran into the supermarket. Quite literally, as the automatic doors didn't open. So to add to her woes, she now has a badly bruised nose...


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Gramma's special little man. He is in Big Trouble at the moment, for biting me when I didn't pay him sufficient attention the second he wanted it...
> View attachment 3316240
> 
> Talking of biting, I really felt for LV last night. She had been doing some work at the emergency vet over the weekend and she was badly bitten - MAULED - by a cat. Her poor arm was a mass of purple bruises and deep cuts. She made me laugh, though - because I have done this myself - on her way home that night, she ran into the supermarket. Quite literally, as the automatic doors didn't open. So to add to her woes, she now has a badly bruised nose...



Oh little Ruben... 

Poor LV... I am holding back a little giggle though.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Oh little Ruben...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor LV... I am holding back a little giggle though.




Lol - it was William! Ruben would never, ever bite his Mama [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;
Wills on the other paw, is a stinker of the highest order [emoji3]
How's the lovely Vincent doing, vinbenphon?


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Lol - it was William! Ruben would never, ever bite his Mama [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;
> Wills on the other paw, is a stinker of the highest order [emoji3]
> How's the lovely Vincent doing, vinbenphon?



Ruben just came to mind when you said mama's little boy. Apologise to Ruben for me. Bad William. 

 Vincent had a little setback when he decided to throw himself off the kitchen bench after a container of chicken he sent flying on the floor.  That is the best way to break into Tupperware containers.   I had a little crying fit though.  he seems okay today but we are off to the LV tomorrow because they want to check him out before they give me more medication for him.

(Background)  when he could still jump onto the kitchen bench, I had DH make a set of stairs for him  so he could climb down instead of jumping off and hurting himself. Anyway they have now turned into a curse because he can just get up on the bench when ever he wants to. 

 Well not any more because Mumma dragged them out the door after that terrible night.  If I only had a sledgehammer


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Ruben just came to mind when you said mama's little boy. Apologise to Ruben for me. Bad William.
> 
> Vincent had a little setback when he decided to throw himself off the kitchen bench after a container of chicken he sent flying on the floor.  That is the best way to break into Tupperware containers.   I had a little crying fit though.  he seems okay today but we are off to the LV tomorrow because they want to check him out before they give me more medication for him.
> 
> (Background)  when he could still jump onto the kitchen bench, I had DH make a set of stairs for him  so he could climb down instead of jumping off and hurting himself. Anyway they have now turned into a curse because he can just get up on the bench when ever he wants to.
> 
> Well not any more because Mumma dragged them out the door after that terrible night.  If I only had a sledgehammer




Gah, Vincent!! What can you do, though? Norton used to do that as he recovered. I had steps up to the sofa, steps up to the bed...did he use them? Noooo, not when he could give Mum a near-seizure by taking a Buzz Lightyear 'To Infinity and Beyond!' leap instead. Once or twice he landed badly and I cried, but thankfully no further damage done (other than my nerves). 
Fingers crossed for a good LV visit, v.


----------



## clevercat

DORIS IS BACK!!!!!! Woo hoo! After ten days, I was beginning to lose hope. Buuuuttt, as I walked back from giving the fox her brefus early this morning I saw an all too familiar tabby blob sitting under a neighbour's car. She squawked a hello to me, then zipped off. At least I know she is ok. Thank you all for the powerful tPF good thoughts!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> DORIS IS BACK!!!!!! Woo hoo! After ten days, I was beginning to lose hope. Buuuuttt, as I walked back from giving the fox her brefus early this morning I saw an all too familiar tabby blob sitting under a neighbour's car. She squawked a hello to me, then zipped off. At least I know she is ok. Thank you all for the powerful tPF good thoughts!



I'm happy that Doris is still around.  I keep hoping she will move back to BBT full time.


----------



## poopsie

HOORAY!!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I'm happy that Doris is still around.  I keep hoping she will move back to BBT full time.







poopsie said:


> HOORAY!!!!!!




It's a tabby miracle! So happy to see her, healthy (AFAIK) and back near BBT, if not quite home yet.


----------



## clevercat

Georgie finally gets Pod Time


As you can see, he is beyond thrilled.


----------



## buzzytoes

Looks like everyone loves the Pod!! Georgie Grumpus being the exception, clearly.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Looks like everyone loves the Pod!! Georgie Grumpus being the exception, clearly.




Well, that - and his reaction to this year's side-splitting tPF April Fool prank. [emoji6]


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Georgie finally gets Pod Time
> View attachment 3317333
> 
> As you can see, he is beyond thrilled.



SNOG 

Glad  to hear that Doris is okay.


----------



## chessmont

Happy about Doris!


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> SNOG
> 
> 
> 
> Glad  to hear that Doris is okay.







chessmont said:


> Happy about Doris!




Thank you, thank you! I am so happy she is ok [emoji173]&#65039;
Meanwhile, Maddie continues to grow in confidence, to the point she totally forgets her manners at mealtime. Today, she ate in the kitchen with the masses. Five kittins chewing contemplatively on their kibble, all paused to watch Madelaine as she tucked in. Food flying everywhere, she makes the loudest noise as she eats - like, 'mmmmmmmnomnommmmmmmnonomnommmmm'
So funny, I can hear her in the next room!
Still working on helping Charlotte realise she is safe and loved...


----------



## poopsie

She was singing to her kibble :lolots:


----------



## leasul2003

Wow! I haven't been on here in 3 months and so much going on. Two new family members welcomed to BBT!! They are quite the little pretties.


----------



## clevercat

leasul2003 said:


> Wow! I haven't been on here in 3 months and so much going on. Two new family members welcomed to BBT!! They are quite the little pretties.




leasul! *waves* welcome back!!

So today is a very special day here at BBT.
One year ago tonight, Ruben finally became mine [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; It is his first adoptiversary and his fourth birthday today. Tuna, chikkin, his favourite Dreamies treats - all of these things are on the menu today for a very special boy. 


Happy Burfday Super Rubes!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> leasul! *waves* welcome back!!
> 
> So today is a very special day here at BBT.
> One year ago tonight, Ruben finally became mine [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; It is his first adoptiversary and his fourth birthday today. Tuna, chikkin, his favourite Dreamies treats - all of these things are on the menu today for a very special boy.
> View attachment 3318897
> 
> Happy Burfday Super Rubes!!



Yay a party with all the trimmings artyhat:artyhat:


----------



## clevercat

Georgie and Maddie find a sunbeam [emoji4]


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh gawd that is the cutest thing


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Oh gawd that is the cutest thing




Lol, it rapidly descended into a near-brawl. Georgie bopped Maddie on the head, she in turn, furious that a cootie-filled boize had touched her, hissed loudly enough to bring Wills and Rubes into the room, sleeves rolled up and ready for a punch-up. Luckily, everyone here is readily distracted by treats so fight averted, everyone went straight back to sleep...[emoji74][emoji74]


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Lol, it rapidly descended into a near-brawl. Georgie bopped Maddie on the head, she in turn, furious that a cootie-filled boize had touched her, hissed loudly enough to bring Wills and Rubes into the room, sleeves rolled up and ready for a punch-up. Luckily, everyone here is readily distracted by treats so fight averted, everyone went straight back to sleep...[emoji74][emoji74]



Eewwwww boiz cooties :giggles:  thank goodness they have no attention span 

 Speaking of brawls,  Vincent's trip to LV was non-productive. He was not in the mood to be trifled with by anyone apparently. Richard took him out the back to get a blood Sample and trim his toenails while I waited patiently in the consult room.  Then I could hear this whaling noise, and I thought that sounds like Vincent. So I walk out of the consult room and it was definitely Vincent screaming like a banshee.  Then Richard carried him back into the room and put him on the table, and as I walked back in Vincent was swinging his arm trying to swipe at me while hissing and screaming his dissent.  Richard said he only got as far as getting the Clippers out and then Vincent made it known that he was not going to give a blood Sample and he was not going to allow anyone to cut his toenails. 

 Anyway on the upside although Vincent doesn't know, is that it was his last trip to the vet until the very very last one. He is now listed as medicate only no more visits required for more drugs.  On the downside, it means he is now in palliative care. :cry:


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Eewwwww boiz cooties :giggles:  thank goodness they have no attention span
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of brawls,  Vincent's trip to LV was non-productive. He was not in the mood to be trifled with by anyone apparently. Richard took him out the back to get a blood Sample and trim his toenails while I waited patiently in the consult room.  Then I could hear this whaling noise, and I thought that sounds like Vincent. So I walk out of the consult room and it was definitely Vincent screaming like a banshee.  Then Richard carried him back into the room and put him on the table, and as I walked back in Vincent was swinging his arm trying to swipe at me while hissing and screaming his dissent.  Richard said he only got as far as getting the Clippers out and then Vincent made it known that he was not going to give a blood Sample and he was not going to allow anyone to cut his toenails.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway on the upside although Vincent doesn't know, is that it was his last trip to the vet until the very very last one. He is now listed as medicate only no more visits required for more drugs.  On the downside, it means he is now in palliative care. :cry:




Oh Vincent...sending you both big, big {{{hugs}}} and praying for another Norton-sized miracle. How does he seem in himself, vinbenphon? At least the painkiller will mean he still has a good quality of life - that, and lots of chikkin dinners [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> So today is a very special day here at BBT.
> One year ago tonight, Ruben finally became mine [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; It is his first adoptiversary and his fourth birthday today. Tuna, chikkin, his favourite Dreamies treats - all of these things are on the menu today for a very special boy.
> View attachment 3318897
> 
> Happy Burfday Super Rubes!!



Happy Anni-doptsery Super Rube!  

artyhat:


----------



## dusty paws

happy anniversary super rubes!!!


georgie!


----------



## sdkitty

vinbenphon1 said:


> Eewwwww boiz cooties :giggles:  thank goodness they have no attention span
> 
> Speaking of brawls,  Vincent's trip to LV was non-productive. He was not in the mood to be trifled with by anyone apparently. Richard took him out the back to get a blood Sample and trim his toenails while I waited patiently in the consult room.  Then I could hear this whaling noise, and I thought that sounds like Vincent. So I walk out of the consult room and it was definitely Vincent screaming like a banshee.  Then Richard carried him back into the room and put him on the table, and as I walked back in Vincent was swinging his arm trying to swipe at me while hissing and screaming his dissent.  Richard said he only got as far as getting the Clippers out and then Vincent made it known that he was not going to give a blood Sample and he was not going to allow anyone to cut his toenails.
> 
> Anyway on the upside although Vincent doesn't know, is that it was his last trip to the vet until the very very last one. He is now listed as medicate only no more visits required for more drugs.  On the downside, it means he is now in palliative care. :cry:


So sorry about Vincent
We have a cat like that.....he doesn't like anyone messing with him.  Vet has "biter" on his chart.  He's 18 now and blind.  I won't take him to the vet unless it's really urgent.  I just know if he could talk he'd say let me live out my life in peace; don't try to pill me, stick me with a needle or anything else.


----------



## clevercat

Tomorrow is a VERY special birthday at BBT. Mr clevercat senior (my Dad) is 80 years old! I mention this because he is coming to stay for a few days and in readiness, I got balloons, streamers and door sashes hung up. If anyone would care to place a bet on how long they stayed up, Clawed is taking monies now. Everything was perfect when I left this morning. Everything was not perfect when I arrived back this afternoon. Grrrr. The cats tell me it was nothing to do with them, it was the foxes. 
artyhat:


----------



## dusty paws

happy birthday mr. clevercat senior!

also pics pics pics of kitties and streamers!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Tomorrow is a VERY special birthday at BBT. Mr clevercat senior (my Dad) is 80 years old! I mention this because he is coming to stay for a few days and in readiness, I got balloons, streamers and door sashes hung up. If anyone would care to place a bet on how long they stayed up, Clawed is taking monies now. Everything was perfect when I left this morning. Everything was not perfect when I arrived back this afternoon. Grrrr. The cats tell me it was nothing to do with them, it was the foxes.
> artyhat:



Happy Birthday Mr. Clevercat Senior!   

The kittens are having to deal with the injustice of Mama getting all the nice stuff for company.  When I was a small kitten, my mom used to do that with the bridge ladies.  They got the fancy Brach's chocolate mix, and the Planter's mixed peanuts.  If we were lucky, she fixed us frozen pot pies in the little foil tins before sending us to bed.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Tomorrow is a VERY special birthday at BBT. Mr clevercat senior (my Dad) is 80 years old! I mention this because he is coming to stay for a few days and in readiness, I got balloons, streamers and door sashes hung up. If anyone would care to place a bet on how long they stayed up, Clawed is taking monies now. Everything was perfect when I left this morning. Everything was not perfect when I arrived back this afternoon. Grrrr. The cats tell me it was nothing to do with them, it was the foxes.
> artyhat:




Happy Birthday Mr. Clevercat senior!  

I hope you took before and after pictures of the decorations, lol!


----------



## boxermom

That really is a special day for your dad. Happy Birthday, Mr. Senior Clevercat!! You have an awesome daughter so I assume you are also awesome!

The cats didn't have anything to do with it, huh? Did they let the foxes inside to do their mischief?? That must be what happened.


----------



## buzzytoes

Happy Birthday Papa Clever!! I am sure it was totally the foxes that did it. The squirrels probably joined in too. Those kitties would never do bad things.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Oh Vincent...sending you both big, big {{{hugs}}} and praying for another Norton-sized miracle. How does he seem in himself, vinbenphon? At least the painkiller will mean he still has a good quality of life - that, and lots of chikkin dinners [emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks clever. He seems mostly happy especially in the mornings he can be quite bright and cheery and seeking attention. He has short bursts of play which is good to see  and then it really enjoys romping around with him again. 



sdkitty said:


> So sorry about Vincent
> We have a cat like that.....he doesn't like anyone messing with him.  Vet has "biter" on his chart.  He's 18 now and blind.  I won't take him to the vet unless it's really urgent.  I just know if he could talk he'd say let me live out my life in peace; don't try to pill me, stick me with a needle or anything else.



Thanks sdkitty. Wow 18 is a  fantastic milestone. Vincent is only 13 so I do sometimes feel a bit robbed of time.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Tomorrow is a VERY special birthday at BBT. Mr clevercat senior (my Dad) is 80 years old! I mention this because he is coming to stay for a few days and in readiness, I got balloons, streamers and door sashes hung up. If anyone would care to place a bet on how long they stayed up, Clawed is taking monies now. Everything was perfect when I left this morning. Everything was not perfect when I arrived back this afternoon. Grrrr. The cats tell me it was nothing to do with them, it was the foxes.
> artyhat:



 Happy birthday Mr clevercat.  No not us kittens


----------



## poopsie

boxermom said:


> That really is a special day for your dad. Happy Birthday, Mr. Senior Clevercat!! You have an awesome daughter so I assume you are also awesome!
> 
> *The cats didn't have anything to do with it, huh? Did they let the foxes inside to do their mischief?? That must be what happened*.




It really isn't all that far fetched.  Back when I had regular visits from the raccoons one of the mommas managed to open my back kitchen door. In she came with her four bebes while the cats gleefully scooted outside. The racs didn't want to go back out (they were having the time of their lives) and the cats were in no mood to come back in. It was in the wee hours before order was finally restored. I am sure that something quite like that must have occurred at Chez Clevercat


----------



## sdkitty

poopsie said:


> It really isn't all that far fetched.  Back when I had regular visits from the raccoons one of the mommas managed to open my back kitchen door. In she came with her four bebes while the cats gleefully scooted outside. The racs didn't want to go back out (they were having the time of their lives) and the cats were in no mood to come back in. It was in the wee hours before order was finally restored. I am sure that something quite like that must have occurred at Chez Clevercat


OMG Poopsie
As cute as those Raccoons are (esp the babies), I much prefer to watch them outside
A woman I used to work with used to let them in the house but I'd be afraid of their very sharp teeth and claws


----------



## sdkitty

vinbenphon1 said:


> Thanks clever. He seems mostly happy especially in the mornings he can be quite bright and cheery and seeking attention. He has short bursts of play which is good to see  and then it really enjoys romping around with him again.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks sdkitty. Wow 18 is a  fantastic milestone. Vincent is only 13 so I do sometimes feel a bit robbed of time.


aww.....13 is relatively young for a kitty....sorry Vincent isn't doing well


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> leasul! *waves* welcome back!!
> 
> So today is a very special day here at BBT.
> One year ago tonight, Ruben finally became mine [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; It is his first adoptiversary and his fourth birthday today. Tuna, chikkin, his favourite Dreamies treats - all of these things are on the menu today for a very special boy.
> View attachment 3318897
> 
> Happy Burfday Super Rubes!!



I can't believe I missed Super Rube's burfday!



vinbenphon1 said:


> Eewwwww boiz cooties :giggles:  thank goodness they have no attention span
> 
> Speaking of brawls,  Vincent's trip to LV was non-productive. He was not in the mood to be trifled with by anyone apparently. Richard took him out the back to get a blood Sample and trim his toenails while I waited patiently in the consult room.  Then I could hear this whaling noise, and I thought that sounds like Vincent. So I walk out of the consult room and it was definitely Vincent screaming like a banshee.  Then Richard carried him back into the room and put him on the table, and as I walked back in Vincent was swinging his arm trying to swipe at me while hissing and screaming his dissent.  Richard said he only got as far as getting the Clippers out and then Vincent made it known that he was not going to give a blood Sample and he was not going to allow anyone to cut his toenails.
> 
> Anyway on the upside although Vincent doesn't know, is that it was his last trip to the vet until the very very last one. He is now listed as medicate only no more visits required for more drugs.  On the downside, it means he is now in palliative care. :cry:



I'm sorry dear.  I hope Vincent surprises you with a second wind...



clevercat said:


> Tomorrow is a VERY special birthday at BBT. Mr clevercat senior (my Dad) is 80 years old! I mention this because he is coming to stay for a few days and in readiness, I got balloons, streamers and door sashes hung up. If anyone would care to place a bet on how long they stayed up, Clawed is taking monies now. Everything was perfect when I left this morning. Everything was not perfect when I arrived back this afternoon. Grrrr. The cats tell me it was nothing to do with them, it was the foxes.
> artyhat:



I hope your Dad had a lovely bday at BBT!!!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> leasul! *waves* welcome back!!
> 
> So today is a very special day here at BBT.
> One year ago tonight, Ruben finally became mine [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; It is his first adoptiversary and his fourth birthday today. Tuna, chikkin, his favourite Dreamies treats - all of these things are on the menu today for a very special boy.
> View attachment 3318897
> 
> Happy Burfday Super Rubes!!


Happy Birfday and adoptaversary Super Rubes sorry i'm late on this but I'm sure Super Rubes doesn't mind 



clevercat said:


> Tomorrow is a VERY special birthday at BBT. Mr clevercat senior (my Dad) is 80 years old! I mention this because he is coming to stay for a few days and in readiness, I got balloons, streamers and door sashes hung up. If anyone would care to place a bet on how long they stayed up, Clawed is taking monies now. Everything was perfect when I left this morning. Everything was not perfect when I arrived back this afternoon. Grrrr. The cats tell me it was nothing to do with them, it was the foxes.
> artyhat:


happy 80th Mr. Clevercat Senior, I hope he had a great birthday and visit!


----------



## vinbenphon1

How is Cleverdad's birthday going? Hope the kitties have been on their bestest behaviour.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> How is Cleverdad's birthday going? Hope the kitties have been on their bestest behaviour.




Dis all that remains ob teh Burfday celebrations, Aunty V. I eated teh rest...


----------



## boxermom

Maddie is living the high life!  Apparently a good time was had by all at BBT.


----------



## Cindi

Look at that gorgeous face! Looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## dusty paws

hi sweet girl!


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Dis all that remains ob teh Burfday celebrations, Aunty V. I eated teh rest...
> View attachment 3325704



Awwww just a wittle piece of wrapping paper to play with  and dat face


----------



## clevercat

I was just coming here to ask for more 'send Doris home' thoughts, when there was a frantic knocking at the kitchen window - my neighbour, to tell me Doris is back after another ten day absence. I spent the past half hour with that little tabby fuzzbutt in my lap, drooling happily. Doris, not me [emoji74] Just so happy to see her. I wonder where she goes?


----------



## boxermom

I'm glad to hear Doris has come back. She's a free spirit.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I'm glad to hear Doris has come back. She's a free spirit.




She certainly is, boxermom - there was no sign of her this morning...
I just have to accept that she is not going to be a regular visitor to BBT. sigh. As long as she pops by now and then, I will at least know she is OK.
Meanwhile - Charlotte breakthrough! Charlotte breakthrough! Just drifting off to sleep last night, under a pile of Foster, Angel, Livvie and Beaker, I heard a small 'mmrrpp' next to me. Put my hand out and *gasp* it was Charlotte!! She explained she is not quite ready to join any snoodle piles, but she would quite like to take a nap right here, please and thank you. Yay!

How is Sabo doing after his surgery?


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> She certainly is, boxermom - there was no sign of her this morning...
> I just have to accept that she is not going to be a regular visitor to BBT. sigh. As long as she pops by now and then, I will at least know she is OK.
> Meanwhile - Charlotte breakthrough! Charlotte breakthrough! Just drifting off to sleep last night, under a pile of Foster, Angel, Livvie and Beaker, I heard a small 'mmrrpp' next to me. Put my hand out and *gasp* it was Charlotte!! She explained she is not quite ready to join any snoodle piles, but she would quite like to take a nap right here, please and thank you. Yay!
> 
> How is Sabo doing after his surgery?



Yay for Charlotte. Some of us are shyer than others. I relate to her. 

 Sabo is doing great. While healing he tried to do things that would stretch and pop some of the staples so he was banned from the dog park for awhile but everything is good now and he's back with his pack and enjoying life. Some days it's hard to believe he's 11. Thanks for asking.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Yay for Charlotte. Some of us are shyer than others. I relate to her.
> 
> Sabo is doing great. While healing he tried to do things that would stretch and pop some of the staples so he was banned from the dog park for awhile but everything is good now and he's back with his pack and enjoying life. Some days it's hard to believe he's 11. Thanks for asking.


 
I'm so glad Sabo is doing well! Eleven years old - where does the time go?? Does he still have that girlfriend, Penny, at the park?


----------



## boxermom

Yes he does!  He played with her this afternoon. Her history was sad--chained outside to a tree year round. A neighbor approached the owner about taking her, but it was months before the bad owner let Penny go. She's the happiest dog now. Like you, I wish for more happy endings for animals living unhealthy lives.


----------



## clevercat

William, William, William...
Pull mai paw, Gramma! Goes on, nothin's will happen...heh heh heh


----------



## vinbenphon1

Goes on n pull it den


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Goes on n pull it den




Naughty Wills [emoji5]&#65039;
Meanwhile, Georgie is rather fond of Pod Time



How's Vincent doing?


----------



## clevercat

Caturday floofiness, courtesy of M.Cottontail [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## boxermom

Maddie poses nicely. George looks very content in the pod. And Wills! Forever the jokester.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Maddie poses nicely. George looks very content in the pod. And Wills! Forever the jokester.




Ha! Especially the bit where he sat in my lap this afternoon, snuggled down then jumped straight off, casually mentioning that he'd had a dirty bottom...gah.

Meanwhile, Charlotte-Penelope is bird-watching this evening


and here she is, growing a little more confident with every day


----------



## inspiredgem

clevercat said:


> Ha! Especially the bit where he sat in my lap this afternoon, snuggled down then jumped straight off, casually mentioning that he'd had a dirty bottom...gah.
> 
> Meanwhile, Charlotte-Penelope is bird-watching this evening
> View attachment 3330744
> 
> and here she is, growing a little more confident with every day
> View attachment 3330748



She is such a beautiful girl!  So glad she is getting more confidence!


----------



## boxermom

inspiredgem said:


> She is such a beautiful girl!  So glad she is getting more confidence!



Just what I was going to say about her. The window photo is really beautiful!

Naughty William!


----------



## dusty paws

georgie in the pod!!!


----------



## Cindi

Such a gorgeous face! Look at those baby blues.   Glad she has settled in so quickly.


----------



## clevercat

inspiredgem said:


> She is such a beautiful girl!  So glad she is getting more confidence!







boxermom said:


> Just what I was going to say about her. The window photo is really beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Naughty William!







dusty paws said:


> georgie in the pod!!!







Cindi said:


> Such a gorgeous face! Look at those baby blues.   Glad she has settled in so quickly.




Thank you all! It's lovely to see her start to feel safe and happy. 

Lazy, sunny Sunday morning here and Super Rubes caught his very own sunbeam [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;


So clever, my boy...


----------



## buzzytoes

Look at that sleek black house panther!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Look at that sleek black house panther!




Lol, not so very sleek these days. The haus panther has developed a bit of a belly. [emoji74] Just more of him to love, I suppose [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## clevercat

Monday Peekchures from Butterbean Towers
William - Inbisibility Shield:Fail


Jasmine T Kittin looking all, well, kittiny 


Aaaannnnnddd Foster Grant at his sleekest [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## boxermom

The toes and the eyes--love!!!


----------



## Cindi

Such sweet babies. Foster, you had me at hello.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Such sweet babies. Foster, you had me at hello.




Lol - he's such a cutie-pie!
Charlotte, playing with what's left of Norton's fluffy carrot...


----------



## Cindi

I have many catnip cigars that look just like that. Flat and worn. lo


----------



## dusty paws

hi meezer!


----------



## jenny70

Love those feets and faces!


----------



## clevercat

Waving to her Purrs Forum Aunties! Maddie says O Hai [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## dusty paws

hai maddie girl!


----------



## jenny70

What a pretty little face!


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> What a pretty little face!



She is SO pretty, isn't she. Right now, she is Very Busy keeping a close watch on the squirrels and is also looking out for Millicent Bystander, who should soon be swinging by for dinner. Maddie is fascinated by Millicent's orange coat. [emoji74][emoji191][emoji74] 



dusty paws said:


> hai maddie girl!




O hai Aunty Dusty! Mama wants to know how Mr Jax is doing?
Love
M.Cottontail


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> O hai Aunty Dusty! Mama wants to know how Mr Jax is doing?
> Love
> M.Cottontail



Hi M. Cottontail! Mr. Jax is doing much better, thank you for asking. He has taken to sunbeams and on the upstairs sofa with his catnip toy and sleeping next to me at night. he has even gotten a bit better when people come over.

He and Ms. Rosie sniffed and rubbed on each other last night, and they both have been caught sleeping on the foot of the bed (albeit a foot apart). progress progress.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> Hi M. Cottontail! Mr. Jax is doing much better, thank you for asking. He has taken to sunbeams and on the upstairs sofa with his catnip toy and sleeping next to me at night. he has even gotten a bit better when people come over.
> 
> 
> 
> He and Ms. Rosie sniffed and rubbed on each other last night, and they both have been caught sleeping on the foot of the bed (albeit a foot apart). progress progress.




Yay! I think of him often - so happy to read an encouraging update. Keep going, Jax (but, umm, not on your Mum's bed, OK?)!


----------



## dusty paws

hee. i have so many pics, but for some reason i have a really hard time uploading them (maybe it's the network i'm on...). and a video of him singing for his breakfast. he is a funny guy.


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> Yay! I think of him often - so happy to read an encouraging update. Keep going, Jax (but, umm, not on your Mum's bed, OK?)!



ok i can't send ;pics from my phone's network at work but i can direct message on instagram.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> ok i can't send ;pics from my phone's network at work but i can direct message on instagram.




Eep! I haven't been on IG for ages...email me? I can post them here then [emoji173]&#65039;
We love Mr Jax.

Meanwhile, those of a nervous disposition look away now.
Brefus and clean up time completed this morning at BBT, I sat down with a coffee. 
Then heard the all too familiar sound of a belch followed by a yark (Georgie, out in the kitchen). Finished my coffee, headed out for the clean-up operation. However, Clawed had got there first. The floor was sparkly clean and himself was happily chattering away about the orange vending machine that, this morning, had rather excitingly dispensed hot noms. Eewwwww...


----------



## Cindi

So nice of Clawed to help out.






clevercat said:


> Eep! I haven't been on IG for ages...email me? I can post them here then [emoji173]&#65039;
> We love Mr Jax.
> 
> Meanwhile, those of a nervous disposition look away now.
> Brefus and clean up time completed this morning at BBT, I sat down with a coffee.
> Then heard the all too familiar sound of a belch followed by a yark (Georgie, out in the kitchen). Finished my coffee, headed out for the clean-up operation. However, Clawed had got there first. The floor was sparkly clean and himself was happily chattering away about the orange vending machine that, this morning, had rather excitingly dispensed hot noms. Eewwwww...


----------



## boxermom

OMG, I'm laughing and grossed out at the same time over Clawed!


----------



## clevercat

I wonder if Foster still has times he remembers Simon and misses him? When I arrived home this afternoon, poor Fozzie didn't know what to do with himself. Pacing the bed, crying, yelling at the world - he even came to the lounge (very, very rare) to tell me he was upset. It was so bad I had to take the laptop into the bedroom and work from there. It worked as he immediately calmed down and curled up next to me. Poor little guy.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> I wonder if Foster still has times he remembers Simon and misses him? When I arrived home this afternoon, poor Fozzie didn't know what to do with himself. Pacing the bed, crying, yelling at the world - he even came to the lounge (very, very rare) to tell me he was upset. It was so bad I had to take the laptop into the bedroom and work from there. It worked as he immediately calmed down and curled up next to me. Poor little guy.




Oh poor Fozzie!  I have no doubt he remembers Simon. They were so bonded.


----------



## clevercat

This is Georgie's 'Hurrah, so happy it's Caturday' face


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> This is Georgie's 'Hurrah, so happy it's Caturday' face
> View attachment 3336420




*giggles*. He looks thrilled!


----------



## vinbenphon1

don't hold back the happiness Georgie 

Had terrible week starting last wednesday night. Bennett refused his bedtime snacks and flopped liked liquid onto his mat.  He is not overly food motivated so not worried. Thursday he was off his food, but licked up the gravy (mildly concerned). Friday absolutely no interest in food or milk (getting more worried)  and all chatter had ceased. ( he usually has something to say about everything ). Saturday I was syringing water down his throat along with some mince to stimulate his appetite while waiting for our appointment Sunday morning with the vet. Sunday he goes into hospital on a drip and being force fed some high calorie food. I get a phone call around 7pm to inform me that they have no clue and all his tests are "unremarkable".  she then says he is an enigma. I pick him up Monday afternoon after paying the $732.00 bill, with a bag full of drugs and that they think it might be a mild case of cystitis 

He ate a little Monday night and Tuesday, but that freakin medicine made him foam at the mouth like Cujo. After torturing him for two days I decided to stop his medicine and go back to the vet....... THEN the sound of the king of all yarks.... DH and I go running out to him and bear witness to the biggest, hugest fatest (most expensive) hairball we have ever seen and it was BLUE  No wonder Vincent always looks impeccably groomed.

By Wednesday Bennett is back. My little weird honking Benny is back. Freakin cats


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> don't hold back the happiness Georgie
> 
> Had terrible week starting last wednesday night. Bennett refused his bedtime snacks and flopped liked liquid onto his mat.  He is not overly food motivated so not worried. Thursday he was off his food, but licked up the gravy (mildly concerned). Friday absolutely no interest in food or milk (getting more worried)  and all chatter had ceased. ( he usually has something to say about everything ). Saturday I was syringing water down his throat along with some mince to stimulate his appetite while waiting for our appointment Sunday morning with the vet. Sunday he goes into hospital on a drip and being force fed some high calorie food. I get a phone call around 7pm to inform me that they have no clue and all his tests are "unremarkable".  she then says he is an enigma. I pick him up Monday afternoon after paying the $732.00 bill, with a bag full of drugs and that they think it might be a mild case of cystitis
> 
> He ate a little Monday night and Tuesday, but that freakin medicine made him foam at the mouth like Cujo. After torturing him for two days I decided to stop his medicine and go back to the vet....... THEN the sound of the king of all yarks.... DH and I go running out to him and bear witness to the biggest, hugest fatest (most expensive) hairball we have ever seen and it was BLUE  No wonder Vincent always looks impeccably groomed.
> 
> By Wednesday Bennett is back. My little weird honking Benny is back. Freakin cats




Oh my goodness! I was so scared, reading that - then got to the bit about the kitten-sized hairball. Poor Bennett, his insides must've been knotted up. So relieved he is okay, vinbenphon. Gah, the stress (not to mention the expense) these maniacs put us through.
Smoochies to Bennett!


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Oh my goodness! I was so scared, reading that - then got to the bit about the kitten-sized hairball. Poor Bennett, his insides must've been knotted up. So relieved he is okay, vinbenphon. Gah, the stress (not to mention the expense) these maniacs put us through.
> Smoochies to Bennett!



I know, I was really scared too  Like a freaking rollacoaster ride our lives with cats


----------



## boxermom

That face that George makes--it's like *don't mess with me*.


----------



## boxermom

I just wanted to share with all you sweet cat-lovers that my 'grandcat', Cricket, went to the Rainbow Bridge today. She was 12 and suffered from cancer. My son's family helped her pass this morning. The grandkids (8, 10) are really sad. Their other cat, a Tortie, passed away about 18 months ago.

We visited often and loved her. Their house must feel so empty without animals. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## boxermom

double post


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I just wanted to share with all you sweet cat-lovers that my 'grandcat', Cricket, went to the Rainbow Bridge today. She was 12 and suffered from cancer. My son's family helped her pass this morning. The grandkids (8, 10) are really sad. Their other cat, a Tortie, passed away about 18 months ago.
> 
> We visited often and loved her. Their house must feel so empty without animals. Thanks for letting me share.




Oh, boxermom. I am so sorry. Poor Cricket. Cancer is a *censored word*. Sending you and your family many {{{hugs}}}


----------



## jenny70

boxermom said:


> I just wanted to share with all you sweet cat-lovers that my 'grandcat', Cricket, went to the Rainbow Bridge today. She was 12 and suffered from cancer. My son's family helped her pass this morning. The grandkids (8, 10) are really sad. Their other cat, a Tortie, passed away about 18 months ago.
> 
> We visited often and loved her. Their house must feel so empty without animals. Thanks for letting me share.




So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## buzzytoes

Poor Cricket. Play hard at the Bridge sweet girl.


----------



## dusty paws

georgie you are the handsomest (besides jax of course).

boxermom, so sorry to hear about your grandkitty.


----------



## vinbenphon1

boxermom said:


> I just wanted to share with all you sweet cat-lovers that my 'grandcat', Cricket, went to the Rainbow Bridge today. She was 12 and suffered from cancer. My son's family helped her pass this morning. The grandkids (8, 10) are really sad. Their other cat, a Tortie, passed away about 18 months ago.
> 
> We visited often and loved her. Their house must feel so empty without animals. Thanks for letting me share.



Hugs to you and your family Boxermom


----------



## boxermom

I appreciate your kindness, all of you. I could've posted in the Rainbow Bridge thread, but it feels more like family here with clever and BBT aunties.


----------



## chessmont

I'm sorry boxermom...


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I appreciate your kindness, all of you. I could've posted in the Rainbow Bridge thread, but it feels more like family here with clever and BBT aunties.




More big {{{hugs}}} boxermom.
A little photobomb from Clawed to maybe make you smile...


And quite possibly the best WTH expression I have ever seen on a cat


----------



## jenny70

You take some of the best pictures Clever!  The photobomb cracks me up!


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> You take some of the best pictures Clever!  The photobomb cracks me up!




Lookit us, Aunty jenny [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## jenny70

Love those widdle faces!  Georgie you don't look so grumpy in this latest picture. Everything ok?


----------



## Cindi

Boxermom, I'm so sorry you and your family lost precious Cricket. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## boxermom

I love their expressions! Thank you, clever. The photobomb is perfect.


----------



## sdkitty

boxermom said:


> I just wanted to share with all you sweet cat-lovers that my 'grandcat', Cricket, went to the Rainbow Bridge today. She was 12 and suffered from cancer. My son's family helped her pass this morning. The grandkids (8, 10) are really sad. Their other cat, a Tortie, passed away about 18 months ago.
> 
> We visited often and loved her. Their house must feel so empty without animals. Thanks for letting me share.


sorry for your family's loss Boxermom.  Maybe a pair of kittens would be good for the kids.


----------



## clevercat

jenny70 said:


> Love those widdle faces!  Georgie you don't look so grumpy in this latest picture. Everything ok?




That, Jenny, is his, 'Hoomin, I hab just yarked over teh freshly cleaned bedding' expression...[emoji74]


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> That, Jenny, is his, 'Hoomin, I hab just yarked over teh freshly cleaned bedding' expression...[emoji74]



Ans I feeels soo much betters.... Wer da chicken


----------



## clevercat

Monday: The day that 25lb Clawed decides is the perfect time to hoist himself up the voile curtains in the lounge before swinging wildly and gleefully for all of three seconds before bringing curtains, rail, hooks and some of the wall crashing down to the floor. Cue heavy *sigh*


----------



## dusty paws

photobomb!

clever, i had no idea clawed was that big!


----------



## boxermom

Oh no, Clawed!  What a mess that must've been. Cats think everything is for them to climb.


----------



## buzzytoes

Does Miss Butterbutt Cottontail have two deformed paws or just one? They looked crossed in that last pic, all ladylike.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Does Miss Butterbutt Cottontail have two deformed paws or just one? They looked crossed in that last pic, all ladylike.




Just the one, buzzy. What you see there is her 'greeting' where she raises her deformed paw in a way that reminds me of Spock from Star Trek doing a Vulcan greeting. She is such a sweetie...[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
The funniest thing this evening - I was on the porch, chatting to my neighbour who had just come back from shopping. She'd dropped her bags at the end of my path. As we talked Millicent trotted up, stood on her back legs to get into the shopping, then helped herself to a pack of pork chops and ran off with them. My neighbour is now having beans on toast for dinner tonight. [emoji191][emoji191][emoji191]


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> photobomb!
> 
> clever, i had no idea clawed was that big!




dusty, he's HUGE! Clawed isn't tall, like Rubes, he is compact [emoji74] but my goodness, he is one solid little man. He's woken me up more than once by leaping from bedroom windowsill onto the bed...like a tiny feline earthquake [emoji5]&#65039;



boxermom said:


> Oh no, Clawed!  What a mess that must've been. Cats think everything is for them to climb.




I was eating lunch at the time, boxermom...and pretty quickly found me and my baked potato covered in a shower of plaster dust. Little stinker...


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Millicent how brave of you! Guess she is not such a wild animal after all...


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Oh Millicent how brave of you! Guess she is not such a wild animal after all...




Ha! I'm waiting for the knock at the door later when she asks me please to run these raw meats under the grill for a few minutes [emoji191]


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Ha! I'm waiting for the knock at the door later when she asks me please to run these raw meats under the grill for a few minutes [emoji191]



And don't forget the crackling &#128055;


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> And don't forget the crackling [emoji200]




[emoji191][emoji191][emoji191][emoji191]
Here at BBT, Wills is back on ABs for a sudden and very snotty outbreak of herpes. And Phil is on a four day course of probiotics after he unleashed weapons grade diarrhoea in the early hours of this morning...powerful enough to wake the whole of the house. *sigh*


----------



## poopsie

HAPPY BURFDAY!!!!  artyhat:


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> HAPPY BURFDAY!!!! artyhat:




Thank you, thank you! 
As you know, I share a burfday with the Mini Bean. Livvie was four yesterday  and ate just that little bit too much frosting  to be good for her.
As always, she posed prettily for teh Official Burfday Pawtrait, which I will unveil later...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Thank you, thank you!
> As you know, I share a burfday with the Mini Bean. Livvie was four yesterday  and ate just that little bit too much frosting  to be good for her.
> As always, she posed prettily for teh Official Burfday Pawtrait, which I will unveil later...



Happy Belated Clever, I'm happy you had a good birthday! tell Livvie I say happy birfday little fluffertons!


----------



## dusty paws

Happy belated birthday clever!!!


----------



## jenny70

Happy belated birthday Clever!!


----------



## Cindi

Happy Birthday!


----------



## boxermom

Sorry I'm late. Hope you had a happy birthday, clever!


----------



## cats n bags

Hoppy Birdies Auntie Clever!!

partyhat:


----------



## inspiredgem

Happy Birthday Clever!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Biggest Happy Birthday Clever and Miss Livvie


----------



## poopsie

How is Phil pheeling?


----------



## clevercat

Thank you so much for the birthday wishes, everyone!





vinbenphon1 said:


> Biggest Happy Birthday Clever and Miss Livvie


How is Vincent doing, vinbenphoen?



poopsie said:


> How is Phil pheeling?


After phrightening me halph to death last week , Phil is pheeling much better, poopsie. It's so unlike him to be off his food and he just wasn't his usual self. Fingers crossed, whatever it was has now gone....

So, this year's Official Burfday Pawtrait from Mini Bean...
*In mah toy box, ladies, an' noes sharin' mah catnips *


----------



## clevercat

Maddie Cottontail discovers frosting


----------



## buzzytoes

Such a gorgeous Mini Bean!! Happy Belated Birthday Clever!


----------



## Cindi

Such a sweet and gorgeous girl. Happy birthday little one.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Awww da cuteness is too much...  love Miss Maddie's picture eating her cake 

Vincent is doing well. He escaped yesterday and went running off down the driveway to the empty paddock next door (we used to walk him there every Saturday). I catch up to him and he gives me a warning off cry "I just wanna looks a bit".... So we wondered around and sniff stuff for a little while . He seemed very pleased with himself


----------



## clevercat

Angel's kittens are three this year and to prove he is (almost) all growed  up, William has gotten himself a girlfren'. The object of his affections is Charlotte-Penelope and Wills has obviously read teh Rules, when it comes to getting her attention. So far, courtship consists of William running up to her, giving her a swift nip or slap then running away giggling like a fool. From her reaction - a coy smirk and a slow blink, I'd say Char is Most Flattered.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Angel's kittens are three this year and to prove he is (almost) all growed  up, William has gotten himself a girlfren'. The object of his affections is Charlotte-Penelope and Wills has obviously read teh Rules, when it comes to getting her attention. So far, courtship consists of William running up to her, giving her a swift nip or slap then running away giggling like a fool. From her reaction - a coy smirk and a slow blink, I'd say Char is Most Flattered.



No way can the tittins be THREE?!?!?!?  

I'm glad Charlotte appreciates William's attention.  $2 Chuck does that to Stinky and she is.not.impressed.  I have a feeling Wills and Chuck must be skyping when we are not looking.  Chuck pulls most of Williams stunts lately, including pulling down the curtains and rod in my office.  There must be something about having white tippy toesies on black cats.


----------



## poopsie

Happy Burfday Tittins!


----------



## mp4

So many bdays at BBT!!!  kitty:

Mini bean is such a pretty girl!


----------



## boxermom

I can't believe they're 3!  Wills's flirting technique reminds me of a12 year old boy. A bit awkward but very cute.


----------



## buzzytoes

Can't believe the tittens are three. Where does the time go??


----------



## Cindi

Three???? Time really flies. Happy birthday babies. [emoji7]. Can you believe I adopted Bellis 5 years ago??


----------



## dusty paws

happy birfday tittens!


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Angel's kittens are three this year and to prove he is (almost) all growed  up, William has gotten himself a girlfren'. The object of his affections is Charlotte-Penelope and Wills has obviously read teh Rules, when it comes to getting her attention. So far, courtship consists of William running up to her, giving her a swift nip or slap then running away giggling like a fool. From her reaction - a coy smirk and a slow blink, I'd say Char is Most Flattered.



 love it.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> love it.



July 11th everyone - Mark teh date, that's the kittins official third burfday. They were Most Interested this morning, to learn the Queen has two burfdays and have decided they should be accorded the same privilege. After all, Wills pointed out, he bears a regal name and LV calls him The Chosen One, so why not?
Of course this meant I had to put together an impromptu party...tuna and chikkin parteeee!!
artyhat:artyhat:

Vinbenphoen- how is Vincent feeling?


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Vinbenphoen- how is Vincent feeling?



Hi Clever...  Poor little sod is losing sight in his right eye which I thought was the problem, eye infection, but has to go back to vet today because his wittle face has swollen up. I suspect a bad tooth. When it rains it pours :rain:


----------



## vinbenphon1

I can't believe the kittehs are getting a double dip birthday  but then, why not... They deserve to be spoiled eveyday


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Hi Clever...  Poor little sod is losing sight in his right eye which I thought was the problem, eye infection, but has to go back to vet today because his wittle face has swollen up. I suspect a bad tooth. When it rains it pours :rain:



Oh Vincent...poor little man. Please let us know how the vet visit goes today. Sending you both big, big hugs.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> I can't believe the kittehs are getting a double dip birthday  but then, why not... They deserve to be spoiled eveyday



Just what Clawed said...we wuz small an' tiny an' sick an' we nearly died...we needs a burfday party every day...
Phil is also keen on this plan, as (in his little mind) parties = ice cream. So for a little Monday morning squee, may I present a phrowback to one of Phillip's phinest moments.
Eating ice cream nomnomnom 


Gah, I can only attach one at a time - wait right there, brb


----------



## clevercat

So very happy, nomnomnom


----------



## clevercat

Oh noes! I has teh branes freeze!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Just what Clawed said...we wuz small an' tiny an' sick an' we nearly died...we needs a burfday party every day...
> Phil is also keen on this plan, as (in his little mind) parties = ice cream. So for a little Monday morning squee, may I present a phrowback to one of Phillip's phinest moments.
> Eating ice cream nomnomnom
> View attachment 3356876
> 
> Gah, I can only attach one at a time - wait right there, brb



OMG :lolots: I needed that. Thanks Phillip


----------



## vinbenphon1

Vincent has a tooth or jaw bone infection. Vet  couldn't see any bad teeth.  On some antibiotics now. So hopefully this will clear it all up for him.


----------



## Cindi

Oh Phillip you are the cutest boy!


----------



## poopsie

Phil!!!!!!


----------



## jenny70

Lol, those are great pictures Clever!  Especially that last one!


----------



## clevercat

Four cat carriers dragged out into the lounge this morning, ready for a group health check late this afternoon. A dozen or so kittehs, all wandering around wearing nervous, haunted expressions as they wonder Whose Turn Is It This Time? A quiet, hushed conversation held in the corner of the room between tittins who are clearly Up To Something. Was it a coincidence that soon after I received an email inviting me to a very important conference call being held at the very moment we should've been at the vets? I think not. Meanwhile, the carriers are put away until the end of the month. 
Kittins: 1 Stoopid Hoomin: 0


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> Oh noes! I has teh branes freeze!!
> View attachment 3356878


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Four cat carriers dragged out into the lounge this morning, ready for a group health check late this afternoon. A dozen or so kittehs, all wandering around wearing nervous, haunted expressions as they wonder Whose Turn Is It This Time? A quiet, hushed conversation held in the corner of the room between tittins who are clearly Up To Something. Was it a coincidence that soon after I received an email inviting me to a very important conference call being held at the very moment we should've been at the vets? I think not. Meanwhile, the carriers are put away until the end of the month.
> Kittins: 1 Stoopid Hoomin: 0



Jedi mind trick for sure


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> No way can the tittins be THREE?!?!?!?
> 
> I'm glad Charlotte appreciates William's attention. $2 Chuck does that to Stinky and she is.not.impressed. I have a feeling Wills and Chuck must be skyping when we are not looking. Chuck pulls most of Williams stunts lately, including pulling down the curtains and rod in my office. There must be something about having white tippy toesies on black cats.


 
Seriously - three!! Where did the time go? It feels like moments since their first night here, yelling at me to feed their mama so she could feed them...memooooorrrrriiiieeeees.
Meanwhile, I believe you may be right about the Skyping between Wills and Chuck. Why just this morning as, bleary-eyed, I was putting the cat food and grocery delivery away, I about jumped out of my skin as I heard an all-too-familar crash, followed by squeals of horror (and in William's case, triumph). raced to the bedroom to find the curtains in a puddle on the floor and everyone at the other end of the room, acting all nonchalant and innocent and suchlike...


----------



## poopsie

Have you thought about vinyl vertical blinds?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Have you thought about vinyl vertical blinds?


 
Hmmm, no I hadn't. They have just this minute done the same thing in the kitchen (Ruben this time, doing his daily gymnastics routine). Reinforced steel shutters might be a good option with this lot...


----------



## boxermom

They would probably figure out how to take down the verticals! What is it with cats and curtains?

How is Charlotte-Penelope doing, clever?  Has she made herself at home by now?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> No way can the tittins be THREE?!?!?!?
> 
> I'm glad Charlotte appreciates William's attention.  $2 Chuck does that to Stinky and she is.not.impressed.  I have a feeling Wills and Chuck must be skyping when we are not looking.  Chuck pulls most of Williams stunts lately, including pulling down the curtains and rod in my office.  There must be something about having white tippy toesies on black cats.





boxermom said:


> They would probably figure out how to take down the verticals! What is it with cats and curtains?
> 
> How is Charlotte-Penelope doing, clever?  Has she made herself at home by now?



Thank you for asking about her, boxermom. I know she doesn't look too pleased in this photo but that's because I disturbed her afternoon nap.


Charlotte loves that windowsill cushion - apparently it's perfect for birdwatching and snoozing. She is far more confident now, out with the masses at mealtime, patrolling BBT on the lookout for Monsters...she is a different cat to the scared little scrap who arrived at BBT a couple of months ago...I just love her.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Thank you for asking about her, boxermom. I know she doesn't look too pleased in this photo but that's because I disturbed her afternoon nap.
> View attachment 3358672
> 
> Charlotte loves that windowsill cushion - apparently it's perfect for birdwatching and snoozing. She is far more confident now, out with the masses at mealtime, patrolling BBT on the lookout for Monsters...she is a different cat to the scared little scrap who arrived at BBT a couple of months ago...I just love her.



She is so beautiful  glad she is settling in better. Maybe ta kittehs are showing her that to be fully initiated as a BBT, she must climb the "Curtin of doom".

Side note... Vincent had two teeth out yesturday and all the yucky puss sucked out of his jaw cavity  and coming home today. yay.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> She is so beautiful  glad she is settling in better. Maybe ta kittehs are showing her that to be fully initiated as a BBT, she must climb the "Curtin of doom".
> 
> Side note... Vincent had two teeth out yesturday and all the yucky puss sucked out of his jaw cavity  and coming home today. yay.



Lol at Curtin of Doom. 
So this morning, Charlotte has been PLAYING! Properly playing, racing around the room with Olivia-Skye as they chased a piece of shiny paper together. So lovely to watch her gaining confidence...
As for Vincent, he will be feeling so much better now - was it his bad teef that affected his sight, vinbenphoen or is that a separate issue? Sending many British Shorthair scritchies to the little convalescent. You will be so happy to get him home.


----------



## clevercat

The tittins took delivery of their new car bed this morning. Big enough for all five of them, you wouldnt believe (or maybe you would) that nobody wants to share and there have been a number of punch-ups as they battle for Sole Ownership...


----------



## clevercat

* cat bed, not car bed. Stupid page won't let me edit my post.


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> * cat bed, not car bed. Stupid page won't let me edit my post.


Hahahaha I was thinking "what is it about that bed that makes it a car bed???"
Glad Charlotte-Penelope is having a proper play with Olivia-Skye! She must be officially home now.

Also glad poor Vincent got his yucky stuff out of his mouth. Yay all around!!


----------



## boxermom

No sharing with something new.  Do cats see colors? I like how bright it is.

Yay for Vincent--that must have hurt with the infection.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> No sharing with something new.  Do cats see colors? I like how bright it is.
> 
> Yay for Vincent--that must have hurt with the infection.



I am not sure, boxermom - I think they see shades of red and blue (which explains Livvie's and Missy's love of purple tones...).
I am trying and failing to post a photo of the latest occupant of the car  bed. It's Georgie, and I do believe he is looking *gasp* happy!


----------



## clevercat

Phillip pheeling sleepy 




Something for Miss Stinky's Mum


For Georgie Porgie's fan club




This snoodle pretty soon descended into a brawl...


Willow gets bed times!


----------



## poopsie

That is hysterical how they take turns....................no sharesies


----------



## Cindi

They are all so sweet. Hi Phillip. Sweet dreams.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> That is hysterical how they take turns....................no sharesies



I know! The kittins don't understand the concept of sharing. It makes me miss Gerbil, though - he would've been in there giving everyone a baff and encouraging snoodles left, right and centre...


----------



## boxermom

I love the photos. I looked up cats and vision--they see blues, purples and some greens. So this bed is perfect.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I know! The kittins don't understand the concept of sharing. It makes me miss Gerbil, though - he would've been in there giving everyone a baff and encouraging snoodles left, right and centre...


----------



## clevercat

The very best way to spend a lazy Caturday morning.
Also, lookit teh toe beans! Squuueee [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## jenny70

Love these pictures!  I do believe that the "car" bed is a hit!!


----------



## jenny70

Clever I envision some sort of alarm going off in your house every 20 minutes or so indicating it's someone else's turn in the bed!


----------



## poopsie

Move over Georgie--------------- ah wants to snoodle wit ya


----------



## buzzytoes

Georgie is doing his "Paint me like one of your French girls, Jack" pose. 

Phil gave me all the pheels.


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> Georgie is doing his "Paint me like one of your French girls, Jack" pose.
> 
> Phil gave me all the pheels.





Like Stinky's?


----------



## vinbenphon1

poopsie said:


> Like Stinky's?



Love it


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> Georgie is doing his "Paint me like one of your French girls, Jack" pose. .



Ahahahaha.... And now I can't get Pepe La Pew out of my head


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Like Stinky's?




HAY!! Noes fairs!! Ah wants to be painted likes teh French girls too!!


Lookit meeee Aunty poopsie! Ah'm all continental an' suchlike...


Meanwhile, Livvie caught a sunbeam in the car [emoji4] bed.


----------



## clevercat

Noes room in here for Miss Charlotte. Ksrybai.


----------



## boxermom

There's no doubt they love the 'car' bed.


----------



## buzzytoes

Such silly kit kats.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> HAY!! Noes fairs!! Ah wants to be painted likes teh French girls too!!
> View attachment 3362256
> 
> Lookit meeee Aunty poopsie! Ah'm all continental an' suchlike...
> View attachment 3362257
> 
> Meanwhile, Livvie caught a sunbeam in the car [emoji4] bed.
> View attachment 3362258
> 
> View attachment 3362259





LOL I will have to make a new peekchure for you this week

In the meantime


----------



## vinbenphon1

Vincent's bout of bad luck continues... ( just for reference, it took me three trips to the vet in the space of seven days for them to even look in his mouth) Anyway...

After his surgery last Thursday, the vet informed us that his upper jaw was mushy like jelly and the bad bits were removed and sent for tests.  They didn't seem concerned about his eye issue, an ulcer according to them after 3 visits, and they sent him home with just some ointment and bring him back on Sunday to see if its healing. 

I was not happy in the least (won't go into all of it because it is way too much), so I started looking for an Optamologist. Found a mobile guy and he came out on Sunday. In short, Vincent has Glaucoma in his right eye and it has to be removed  His pressure is 52 when it should be under 25. It all made sense now, his withdrawing, not recovering from his surgery, because he was in hideous pain. I am astonished that 3 freakin vets missed this completely...  and now he has to lose his eye. 

Good news though, the pain meds he gave us have given Vincent back some normality and his jaw results show no cancer. Phew. 

Thanks for your support everyone


----------



## poopsie

vinbenphon1 said:


> Vincent's bout of bad luck continues... ( just for reference, it took me three trips to the vet in the space of seven days for them to even look in his mouth) Anyway...
> 
> After his surgery last Thursday, the vet informed us that his upper jaw was mushy like jelly and the bad bits were removed and sent for tests.  They didn't seem concerned about his eye issue, an ulcer according to them after 3 visits, and they sent him home with just some ointment and bring him back on Sunday to see if its healing.
> 
> I was not happy in the least (won't go into all of it because it is way too much), so I started looking for an Optamologist. Found a mobile guy and he came out on Sunday. In short, Vincent has Glaucoma in his right eye and it has to be removed  His pressure is 52 when it should be under 25. It all made sense now, his withdrawing, not recovering from his surgery, because he was in hideous pain. I am astonished that 3 freakin vets missed this completely...  and now he has to lose his eye.
> 
> Good news though, the pain meds he gave us have given Vincent back some normality and his jaw results show no cancer. Phew.
> Y
> Thanks for your support everyone




Sending hugs to you and Vincent


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Vincent's bout of bad luck continues... ( just for reference, it took me three trips to the vet in the space of seven days for them to even look in his mouth) Anyway...
> 
> After his surgery last Thursday, the vet informed us that his upper jaw was mushy like jelly and the bad bits were removed and sent for tests.  They didn't seem concerned about his eye issue, an ulcer according to them after 3 visits, and they sent him home with just some ointment and bring him back on Sunday to see if its healing.
> 
> I was not happy in the least (won't go into all of it because it is way too much), so I started looking for an Optamologist. Found a mobile guy and he came out on Sunday. In short, Vincent has Glaucoma in his right eye and it has to be removed  His pressure is 52 when it should be under 25. It all made sense now, his withdrawing, not recovering from his surgery, because he was in hideous pain. I am astonished that 3 freakin vets missed this completely...  and now he has to lose his eye.
> 
> Good news though, the pain meds he gave us have given Vincent back some normality and his jaw results show no cancer. Phew.
> 
> Thanks for your support everyone



My goodness, *v* how on earth did three vets miss this? When they get it wrong, they really get it wrong. Poor little Vincent. I am so glad he now has effective painkillers. As for losing his eye, you will be amazed at how quickly he will adapt. When is his op?


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> My goodness, *v* how on earth did three vets miss this? When they get it wrong, they really get it wrong. Poor little Vincent. I am so glad he now has effective painkillers. As for losing his eye, you will be amazed at how quickly he will adapt. When is his op?



No idea Clever. I'm just relieved that I kept fighting for him because I felt something was very wrong. His Op is Thursday morning and he should be home in the afternoon. Fingers crossed for a quick recovery 



poopsie said:


> Sending hugs to you and Vincent



Thanks poopsie


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> No idea Clever. I'm just relieved that I kept fighting for him because I felt something was very wrong. His Op is Thursday morning and he should be home in the afternoon. Fingers crossed for a quick recovery
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks poopsie



I will be holding many, many good thoughts for Vincent and you on Thursday


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> LOL I will have to make a new peekchure for you this week
> 
> In the meantime



Awww...memories of Missy...


----------



## boxermom

vinbenphon1 said:


> Vincent's bout of bad luck continues... ( just for reference, it took me three trips to the vet in the space of seven days for them to even look in his mouth) Anyway...
> 
> After his surgery last Thursday, the vet informed us that his upper jaw was mushy like jelly and the bad bits were removed and sent for tests.  They didn't seem concerned about his eye issue, an ulcer according to them after 3 visits, and they sent him home with just some ointment and bring him back on Sunday to see if its healing.
> 
> I was not happy in the least (won't go into all of it because it is way too much), so I started looking for an Optamologist. Found a mobile guy and he came out on Sunday. In short, Vincent has Glaucoma in his right eye and it has to be removed  His pressure is 52 when it should be under 25. It all made sense now, his withdrawing, not recovering from his surgery, because he was in hideous pain. I am astonished that 3 freakin vets missed this completely...  and now he has to lose his eye.
> 
> Good news though, the pain meds he gave us have given Vincent back some normality and his jaw results show no cancer. Phew.
> 
> Thanks for your support everyone



Poor Vincent! Your experience with the vets reminds me of my grandcat, Cricket, who died about a month ago. The vets misdiagnosed, reversed themselves, then missed cancer. My son and dil could see she was wasting away (so could we on our visits). They are now cat-less but looking for a new vet when they get another one or two.

 I've had to switch vets for our dog when they seem to not care (not saying that's how your vets are) what's wrong. I love our vet practice now. They will do anything for Sabo or any other animal that comes in.  Best wishes to Vincent.


----------



## clevercat

Sharesies [emoji173]&#65039;



Georgie, "Staying like this until Caturday, Person"


----------



## buzzytoes

So glad Vincent's results came back as no cancer!! Thankful they finally figured out what his real problem is as well. Hopefully the poor boy can finally get back to normal!


----------



## Cindi

Poor Vincent. He won't even miss the eye. Hopefully he will be back to his old self soon. You are such a good cat mom.


----------



## boxermom

Like Yin and Yang on the bed. Love the photos.


----------



## poopsie

What happened to Phil's ear????? :wondering


----------



## vinbenphon1

boxermom said:


> Poor Vincent! Your experience with the vets reminds me of my grandcat, Cricket, who died about a month ago. The vets misdiagnosed, reversed themselves, then missed cancer. My son and dil could see she was wasting away (so could we on our visits). They are now cat-less but looking for a new vet when they get another one or two.
> 
> I've had to switch vets for our dog when they seem to not care (not saying that's how your vets are) what's wrong. I love our vet practice now. They will do anything for Sabo or any other animal that comes in.  Best wishes to Vincent.



I remember Cricket's passing . Like people specialist, I can understand that some vets think they perform well in a state of detatchment from their patients. Our regular vet is amazing and is very emotionally invested in his patients he works with you not agaist you. But this has consequences for him in that he suffered a burnout episode and has had to step away from his practice. Now he only works one day a week. Sadly the instincts and intuition he has can't be taught. 

Glad you have found a good vet for Sabo now. I was really impressed with the optamalogist who came around for Vincent and he also just does general practice stuff too. So now the boys dont have to leave the comfort of their baskets.


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> So glad Vincent's results came back as no cancer!! Thankful they finally figured out what his real problem is as well. Hopefully the poor boy can finally get back to normal!





Cindi said:


> Poor Vincent. He won't even miss the eye. Hopefully he will be back to his old self soon. You are such a good cat mom.



Thank you both for your kind words and support it helps a lot 

As far as getting back to normal, Vincent actually played last night  I was so happy for him and it reassures me that he will be fine once his sick eye is taken away.


----------



## Cindi

Happy says "pirate cats unite". She would be happy to be Vincent's girlfriend. 





vinbenphon1 said:


> Thank you both for your kind words and support it helps a lot
> 
> As far as getting back to normal, Vincent actually played last night  I was so happy for him and it reassures me that he will be fine once his sick eye is taken away.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Cindi said:


> Happy says "pirate cats unite". She would be happy to be Vincent's girlfriend.



Aaarrrrrrr  Vincent thinks your a cutie pie Happy..


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Happy says "pirate cats unite". She would be happy to be Vincent's girlfriend.


Hai Happy! What a pretty girl. I think Georgie is quite jealous of  Vincent &#55357;&#56890;


vinbenphon1 said:


> Thank you both for your kind words and support it helps a lot
> 
> As far as getting back to normal, Vincent actually played last night  I was so happy for him and it reassures me that he will be fine once his sick eye is taken away.



Yay, Vincent! Everyone at Butterbean Towers will be holding extra good thoughts for Thursday's surgery.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> What happened to Phil's ear????? :wondering



poopsie, I am getting LV to take a look at this. Phil has always had scabby ears from his previous life - sun damage. A week or so ago, he scratched himself up and it's not healing as quickly as I'd like it to. I can see him having to have this amputated :rain::cry::rain:


----------



## Candice0985

Cindi said:


> Happy says "pirate cats unite". She would be happy to be Vincent's girlfriend.


Oh Hai Happy! she's such a pretty girl!



vinbenphon1 said:


> Aaarrrrrrr  Vincent thinks your a cutie pie Happy..



I hope Thursdays surgery goes well, hugs and snoodles for Mr. Vincent xo


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> poopsie, I am getting LV to take a look at this. Phil has always had scabby ears from his previous life - sun damage. A week or so ago, he scratched himself up and it's not healing as quickly as I'd like it to. I can see him having to have this amputated :rain::cry::rain:



Oh Phil my wittle pumpkin... Heal quickly


----------



## vinbenphon1

Candice0985 said:


> I hope Thursdays surgery goes well, hugs and snoodles for Mr. Vincent xo



Thanks Candice


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Oh Phil my wittle pumpkin... Heal quickly



Phillip is all bashful and blushing at being called a li'l punkin  Looking at his ear today, it is drying up nicely. I do wonder if we'll have to break out the Cone ob Shame to keep it that way, but will see what LV says next week.
Meanwhile ohemmcheese I am exhausted. Work has been incredibly busy lately plus these maniacs to look after. I overslept this morning, so missed my precious 'me' hour (you know, the one where you make a cup of coffee and drink it whilst gazing aimlessly into the distance, mind empty of anything...). I mention the exhaustion because this happened when I finally dragged myself out of bed...
Emptied trays, cleaned them, refilled trays.
Vacuumed.
Steam cleaned floors.
Scrubbed water bowls, refilled them.
Fed everyone.
Fed Doris and Millicent Bystander.
Stood back to admire my hard work before heading to the shower.
Ten minutes later, I emerged to find litter kicked all over the floor, piles of yark everywhere and one of Maddie's 'chocklit eggs' under the table...
GAH.
Later this week, I will be in Soho at a swanky Press event, clutching my Chanel and looking glamorous. It's like I lead a double life...


----------



## vinbenphon1

OMG  I read this sitting in one of the cat blankets with a huge hair pin holding back my fringe thinking about what dress I will wear to the Casino Saturday night with my WOC.  I am jealous that you get a whole hour for coffee. You must lock the door .  I only have three angels and I beg them every morning " please can't I just have half an hour to drink my coffee".  Oh and I saw this and thought of you...


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> OMG  I read this sitting in one of the cat blankets with a huge hair pin holding back my fringe thinking about what dress I will wear to the Casino Saturday night with my WOC.  I am jealous that you get a whole hour for coffee. You must lock the door . I only have three angels and I beg them every morning " please can't I just have half an hour to drink my coffee".  Oh and I saw this and thought of you...


 
 Wills suggested we get this printed out, framed and stuck above their trays. 
I get an hour for coffee only because I get up at 5AM most mornings. Usually, by the time I start my me-time, the maniacs are all in food-comas after inhaling their brefus...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Vincent enjoying himself outside (on top of the outdoor furniture cushions) whilst the Autumn storm rages on unaware of his surgery in the morning.  Jonathan is collecting him at 7:30am


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Vincent enjoying himself outside (on top of the outdoor furniture cushions) whilst the Autumn storm rages on unaware of his surgery in the morning.  Jonathan is collecting him at 7:30am



Oh that face! Sending gentle head boops  and scritchies to you, Vincent - you'll feel so much better tomorrow night. Mama will make sure there's plenty of chicken on hand to help you recover.
Will be thinking of you all tomorrow, *v*&#55357;&#56469;


----------



## Cindi

Awwwww, such a sweet face.  Cats are lucky that way. They don't have to worry all night about what's going to happen the next day. We get to do that. He will be in my thoughts tomorrow.


----------



## jenny70

vinbenphon1 said:


> Vincent enjoying himself outside (on top of the outdoor furniture cushions) whilst the Autumn storm rages on unaware of his surgery in the morning.  Jonathan is collecting him at 7:30am




Prayers and healing wishes for Vincent tomorrow.


----------



## poopsie

Best wishes Vincent


----------



## clevercat

Thinking of you today, Vincent - good luck!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Cindi said:


> Awwwww, such a sweet face.  Cats are lucky that way. They don't have to worry all night about what's going to happen the next day. We get to do that. He will be in my thoughts tomorrow.





jenny70 said:


> Prayers and healing wishes for Vincent tomorrow.





poopsie said:


> Best wishes Vincent





clevercat said:


> Thinking of you today, Vincent - good luck!



Thank you everyone. No news yet so I have taken the time to scrub the house and stock the fridge. DH is off looking for a cardboard box to turn into a cubby-house sanctuary so Vincent (and his bucket hat) can hide away in piece.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Thank you everyone. No news yet so I have taken the time to scrub the house and stock the fridge. DH is off looking for a cardboard box to turn into a cubby-house sanctuary so Vincent (and his bucket hat) can hide away in piece.



I keep checking in - how many more hours, *v*?


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> I keep checking in - how many more hours, *v*?



He arrived home an hour ago and is very wobbly and unhappy. It took him ages to lay down in his cubby I thought he was going to stand all night. He hasn't eaten anything, not even tuna or roast beef  I'm feeling a bit lost to be honest I don' know what to do for him


----------



## Cindi

He will be ok. Just let him rest for a while. Cats coming out of anesthesia do some strange things. I always put them in a safe place and check every so often. It can take 12 hours to get that all out of his system. Just have water available and keep an eye on him. By tonight he will be giving you the stinkeye about the cone of shame.   I'm glad the worst is over.






vinbenphon1 said:


> He arrived home an hour ago and is very wobbly and unhappy. It took him ages to lay down in his cubby I thought he was going to stand all night. He hasn't eaten anything, not even tuna or roast beef  I'm feeling a bit lost to be honest I don' know what to do for him


----------



## boxermom

I hope Vincent feels better soon.  We can't relax till they settle down.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Cindi said:


> He will be ok. Just let him rest for a while. Cats coming out of anesthesia do some strange things. I always put them in a safe place and check every so often. It can take 12 hours to get that all out of his system. Just have water available and keep an eye on him. By tonight he will be giving you the stinkeye about the cone of shame.   I'm glad the worst is over.



Thanks for the reasurrance Cindi, you were spot on . It took 5 hours, but he was finally up to having some food and somehow he got it up the walls, He is resting now fully laying down thank goodness.


----------



## vinbenphon1

boxermom said:


> I hope Vincent feels better soon.  We can't relax till they settle down.



Thanks boxermom. Waiting for the next day is always the hardest.


----------



## buzzytoes

Glad he made it through surgery and is eating!! I bet he will be feeling so much better in the next couple days!


----------



## clevercat

Yay, Vincent's home! Glad he ate something, vinbenphoen - remembering how frantic I was when Ruben had his surgery. It took him a good day and a half before he was back to normal. 
So this is where I was today












Noms!


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> Yay, Vincent's home! Glad he ate something, vinbenphoen - remembering how frantic I was when Ruben had his surgery. It took him a good day and a half before he was back to normal.
> So this is where I was today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noms!



Very nice! They even had a cat for you--one that doesn't pull down the curtains.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Wow looks very posh indeed and those pastries yum


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> Glad he made it through surgery and is eating!! I bet he will be feeling so much better in the next couple days!



Thanks buzzy. He is doing very well today, eating, purring and asking for scritchies and head bops. He is still unsur about how to lie comfortably so I made him a comforter of sorts. Who new door stops could be so handy


----------



## vinbenphon1

How are Phillip ma pumpkin's ears today Clever?


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Very nice! They even had a cat for you--one that doesn't pull down the curtains.


Lol, I think there is a reason there are no curtains next to that giant cat. &#128570;&#128570;


vinbenphon1 said:


> How are Phillip ma pumpkin's ears today Clever?


The pumpkin's ear is still a scabby mess, vinbenphoen- however, at least himself hasn't scratched it open (yet). Phillip is currently face down in a bowl of gushy food, but looked up long enough to say thank you for asking after him...&#128522;
How is my lovely Vincent, now it's the day after the ordeal?


----------



## clevercat

Morning, Purrs Forum Aunties!
Please excuse Phil's disheveled appearance - I need to wash his eyes and face.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> View attachment 3366598
> 
> Morning, Purrs Forum Aunties!
> Please excuse Phil's disheveled appearance - I need to wash his eyes and face.



Wook at da soft velvet (I call the fuzz between the nose and lip) tickle, tickle


----------



## clevercat

The funniest thing - I was just out in the garden feeding the birdies. A couple of pigeons *know* me by now, so sit happily waiting for the feeders and water bowls to be refilled. I glanced over at the Murph, who was sunning himself in the window on the radiator bed. Right next to him, right _next _to him, was a starling - other side of the glass of course and clearly trying to taunt Mr Murphy. What did Murphy do? All nonchalant, he just rolled over and pretended he didn't see teh birdie. I couldn't help but notice he was wearing the same expression that comes over me if anyone I don't know is foolish enough to try to strike up a conversation with me...


----------



## clevercat

Ruben got car-bed time


----------



## clevercat




----------



## poopsie

Bat cat!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

Lookit my new chinaware &#128570;


Looks just like Charlotte &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## poopsie

Looking for the LIKE button


----------



## buzzytoes

How cute!!!


----------



## jenny70

How cute!!


----------



## clevercat

Booger Boy, Super Rubes, Willow and D'Beaks are off to see LV tomorrow for their regular six month health check.
Wills has already activated Teh Cloak ob Inbisibility.


FAIL!


----------



## clevercat

Love this...


----------



## poopsie

Team Wills!!!!!!


----------



## dusty paws

oh man. teh cloak of invisibility has been put on here too. no vet visit, guess we smell like different states.


----------



## clevercat

Phillip has to have both ears amputated. :rain::cry::rain:


----------



## dusty paws

oh clever. thinking good thoughts for phil.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Phillip has to have both ears amputated. :rain::cry::rain:



Poor Phil.  :cry:


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Phillip has to have both ears amputated. :rain::cry::rain:




Oh no!  Thinking good thoughts for Phillip and you Clever.


----------



## poopsie

Oh noes! Oh noes-----oh poor Phil :cry:

I am so very sorry. Why such extreme measures? That just plain sucks


----------



## boxermom

So sorry that Phil has to have such serious surgery. Prayers for him and you.


----------



## Cindi

Poor Phillip :cry:  Tell him we will still love him just the same and think he is adorable. Sending healing thoughts his way and ((((HUGS)))) for you.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Phillip has to have both ears amputated. :rain::cry::rain:



Oh NO :cry:  Hugs to you Clever and huge smoochies to my wittle man


----------



## clevercat

Thank you so much, ladies!
Gah, what a day yesterday.
Ruben let loose with teh esplosif diarroeah and pee the moment we entered the consult room. The room stank. Anyway - he is doing well, now weighs in at nearly 9KG. LV says he has an overactive growth hormone which means he may be diabetic later in life, but I will happily overcome my needle phobia in order to deal with that. He purred the whole way through his check-up and once again, LV told me if I ever needed to re-home him she would take him. lol, like that is ever going to happen!
William was Charm Personified. He sat like a small tuxedo-ed angel as LV clipped his claws and completed his health check. _Ai are teh good boi for Aunty LV, Gramma, aren't ai? Mebbe some extra snacks noaw? _
Willow was equally well-behaved, leaving me to wonder why they are such maniacs here at home...
As for Phil. He is on a fourteen day course of ABs, will then go back for bloods and another course of meds. The surgery is likely to take place late June. I have a lot happening this month and I want to make sure I am goint to be there, at home, for the whole week following his op. Can't believe it, that both ears have to come off. Under the same heading 'can't believe it', Phil is insured however, as I completely forgot to get his booster shot this year, it is very unlikely the insurance will pay out. :rain::rain::rain:This was me, last night. Today, I am more optimistic. Phil isn't in pain and the op will likely extend his life. He is going to look like a baby owl...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh my gosh... It's like there is a kitty sickness tornado blowing across the globe. 

Poor Rubes, he must have been a bit scared, or it was revenge for the peanut takings . Glad to hear that Phil isn't in pain, but still sad he has to go through surgery. Give ma wittle pumpkin a tickle for me


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Oh my gosh... It's like there is a kitty sickness tornado blowing across the globe.
> 
> Poor Rubes, he must have been a bit scared, or it was revenge for the peanut takings :. Glad to hear that Phil isn't in pain, but still sad he has to go through surgery. Give ma wittle pumpkin a tickle for me



Rubes was terrified. I wonder if he is claustrophobic as he was calm and purry the moment he stepped out of the carrier...
He's slept almost all day today. His booster shot must've knocked him for six, poor little guy. 
Phil is phurious  at having to take ABs. The only way they'll go down is with copious amounts of Webox chikkin yoghurt...
How is Vincent's recovery coming along, vinbenphoen? 
I am just back from a meeting in London. Before I left, a little something for clevercat arrived and hurrah, the cats gots  a new fort
HAY! GRAMMA! LOOKS UP THERE! IT'S CAPSHUNS!


----------



## clevercat

IDK why I can only upload one peekchure at a time from the desktop site...but anyway, Beaker gots BOCKS!


----------



## clevercat




----------



## clevercat

New (I think) Simon's Cat
&#55357;&#56890;&#55357;&#56890;&#55357;&#56890;&#55357;&#56890;&#55357;&#56890;
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fV6O722O_ew


----------



## dusty paws

beaker! you look so lovely in the bocks! 

ahh poor rubes... jax had an episode this morning.. probably more getting back at us. although i did see him use the box to defecate the other day, so not too sure if he was mad that we got home late or what. le sigh.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> beaker! you look so lovely in the bocks!
> 
> ahh poor rubes... jax had an episode this morning.. probably more getting back at us. although i did see him use the box to defecate the other day, so not too sure if he was mad that we got home late or what. le sigh.



Aww Jax...

Meanwhile, Willow gots bocks times


----------



## boxermom

They look so cute in the bocks!

Poor Phil. I hope he won't hurt too much. If it prolongs his life it's worth it, but I hate that you both have to go through another major surgery and vet bill.

It's so funny how compliant animals can be (nail trimming) at the vet compared to at home. Sabo is the first dog we've had that will allow me to trim his nails. Our others would go into full attack mode if we got anywhere near their toes, but would hold their foot up as if for a manicure while at the vet. I'm sure the vet didn't believe us when we said we couldn't do it at home. I think trimming a cat's claws would be much harder than with dogs, though.

Sending hugs, clever.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Morning Clever and the regulars 

It is day seven, phew I didn't believe it would come. Vincent is doing well and handling his situatuion with maturity and patience. Only smacked me and DH once each  His stitches come out on Monday.

As to the what the hell happened to Vincent, my brain walked out of its fog of disbelief and shock yesturday and went SNAP. Going over every event and what I had been told so far, this may not have been a natural occurence (i.e infection). We will know more when the path comes back on his eye. 

Hope everyone at BBT is well today. Beaks looks so happy in her box


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Morning Clever and the regulars
> 
> It is day seven, phew I didn't believe it would come. Vincent is doing well and handling his situatuion with maturity and patience. Only smacked me and DH once each  His stitches come out on Monday.
> 
> As to the what the hell happened to Vincent, my brain walked out of its fog of disbelief and shock yesturday and went SNAP. *Going over every event and what I had been told so far, this may not have been a natural occurence (i.e infection).* We will know more when the path comes back on his eye.
> 
> Hope everyone at BBT is well today. Beaks looks so happy in her box



Wait,what? How would it have happened? Poor Vincent. Poor you, vinbenphoen. But, such good news that your blue boy is back to slapping you and DH if you get out of line...
Lol'd at his 'handling it with maturity and patience', I could do with some of Vincent's teachings over here as I try to track Phil down twice a day for antibiotics. This morning, I was told in no uncertain terms that unless his 1/4 of a tiny tablet was ground into dust and then enveloped in a whole tube of Weboxx chikkiny yoghurt, well he wouldn't be touching it. The trouble with following Phillip's instructions is then having to fend off five noisy kittins who all want to share Phil's tablet'n'treat combo...eleven more days of ABs to go...


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> They look so cute in the bocks!
> 
> Poor Phil. I hope he won't hurt too much. If it prolongs his life it's worth it, but I hate that you both have to go through another major surgery and vet bill.
> 
> It's so funny how compliant animals can be (nail trimming) at the vet compared to at home. Sabo is the first dog we've had that will allow me to trim his nails. Our others would go into full attack mode if we got anywhere near their toes, *but would hold their foot up as if for a manicure while at the vet. *I'm sure the vet didn't believe us when we said we couldn't do it at home. I think trimming a cat's claws would be much harder than with dogs, though.
> 
> Sending hugs, clever.


 
That really made me lol, boxermom. They are such innocent little angels at the vet...then little :devil::devil::devil: at home.
Interesting side effect of Phil's course of ABs - his eyes look clear and bright! Yay for small silver linings...


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Wait,what? How would it have happened? Poor Vincent. Poor you, vinbenphoen. But, such good news that your blue boy is back to slapping you and DH if you get out of line.....



The Opto (on the Sunday) kept talking about the possibility of a puncture to his orbital socket through his soft pallat.... So I was like how the hell could that happen??? He mentioned a needle and I just dismissed it as absurd because I don't sew  and Vincent doesn't put anything in his mouth that is not food. The alarm in my brain yesturday was yelling "fine needle aspiration" . That is what they did to his jaw during his first surgery to remove his tooth. 

When we told the vet clinic on Sunday that Vincent now had to have his eye removed, she (the first vet that I saw in the chain) was genuinely shocked. Then on Monday, our regular vet called us to talk about what had happened. He went through all the notes, x-rays etc and said there was nothing to indicate anything being seriously wrong with his eye other than the ulcer. - second clue... But when I picked him up the day after his tooth extraction, his eye was completely silver and swollen, next clue. We won't know for sure if it was (possibly) punctured during surgery until the report comes back so it's just a theory for now.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Lol'd at his 'handling it with maturity and patience', I could do with some of Vincent's teachings over here as I try to track Phil down twice a day for antibiotics. This morning, I was told in no uncertain terms that unless his 1/4 of a tiny tablet was ground into dust and then enveloped in a whole tube of Weboxx chikkiny yoghurt, well he wouldn't be touching it. The trouble with following Phillip's instructions is then having to fend off five noisy kittins who all want to share Phil's tablet'n'treat combo...eleven more days of ABs to go...



I'm ganna have to google this chicken yogurt . Sounds like the bomb :worthy:


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> I'm ganna have to google this chicken yogurt . Sounds like the bomb :worthy:



Here you go...
http://www.wilko.com/cat-treats/webbox-cats-delight-lick-e-lix-with-chicken-15g-x5/invt/0315453
Let me know if you can't get it over there and I'll package some up for the boys and send to you &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> The Opto (on the Sunday) kept talking about the possibility of a puncture to his orbital socket through his soft pallat.... So I was like how the hell could that happen??? He mentioned a needle and I just dismissed it as absurd because I don't sew  and Vincent doesn't put anything in his mouth that is not food. The alarm in my brain yesturday was yelling "fine needle aspiration" . That is what they did to his jaw during his first surgery to remove his tooth.
> 
> When we told the vet clinic on Sunday that Vincent now had to have his eye removed, she (the first vet that I saw in the chain) was genuinely shocked. Then on Monday, our regular vet called us to talk about what had happened. He went through all the notes, x-rays etc and said there was nothing to indicate anything being seriously wrong with his eye other than the ulcer. - second clue... But when I picked him up the day after his tooth extraction, his eye was completely silver and swollen, next clue. We won't know for sure if it was (possibly) punctured during surgery until the report comes back so it's just a theory for now.



So it's possible there was an accident during his toof surgery? I use this word a lot and here it is again - GAH!


----------



## boxermom

So it's possible Vincent lost an eye because of an error at the vet during dental surgery??? If that's what happened, I'd be so angry and sad for my cat.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> So it's possible Vincent lost an eye because of an error at the vet during dental surgery??? If that's what happened, I'd be so angry and sad for my cat.



Me too - you place all your trust in vets and place such tiny, vulnerable lives in their hands...


----------



## vinbenphon1

boxermom said:


> So it's possible Vincent lost an eye because of an error at the vet during dental surgery??? If that's what happened, I'd be so angry and sad for my cat.





clevercat said:


> Me too - you place all your trust in vets and place such tiny, vulnerable lives in their hands...



Oh believe me, hell will hath no fury like a cat mother scorned... And a lawyer to boot  Hopefully on Monday we will know whether it was punctured, or an infection, or worse cancer.


----------



## boxermom

vinbenphon1 said:


> Oh believe me, hell will hath no fury like a cat mother scorned... And a lawyer to boot  Hopefully on Monday we will know whether it was punctured, or an infection, or worse cancer.



You're in my thoughts and prayers, as is Vincent. My daughter-in-law is a lawyer too; she doesn't play that card often but sometimes it gets some action when things are done poorly.


----------



## poopsie

vinbenphon1 said:


> The Opto (on the Sunday) kept talking about the possibility of a puncture to his orbital socket through his soft pallat.... So I was like how the hell could that happen??? He mentioned a needle and I just dismissed it as absurd because I don't sew  and Vincent doesn't put anything in his mouth that is not food. The alarm in my brain yesturday was yelling "fine needle aspiration" . That is what they did to his jaw during his first surgery to remove his tooth.
> 
> When we told the vet clinic on Sunday that Vincent now had to have his eye removed, she (the first vet that I saw in the chain) was genuinely shocked. Then on Monday, our regular vet called us to talk about what had happened. He went through all the notes, x-rays etc and said there was nothing to indicate anything being seriously wrong with his eye other than the ulcer. - second clue... But when I picked him up the day after his tooth extraction, his eye was completely silver and swollen, next clue. We won't know for sure if it was (possibly) punctured during surgery until the report comes back so it's just a theory for now.





clevercat said:


> Me too - you place all your trust in vets and place such tiny, vulnerable lives in their hands...





I am so very sorry. It just makes you sick to your stomach. I am still angry at my vet of over 20 years and what she allowed to happen to Boo and it has been about 2 years since he is gone.  If only I had taken him to the emergency vet the night it happened instead of waiting to see the vet I 'trusted'.  I haven't returned there since. It is hard for me to find another vet-------I am not exactly thrilled with the one I have but I don't know anyone with a pet for a referral. Everyone I know with pets goes to my old vet. And I referred her to them. GAAAHHHHHH

I hope Vincent and Phil will recover and thrive after their ordeals.


----------



## buzzytoes

I hope Vincent's issue was due to infection, only because it will be so hard to deal with if it comes to be that the vet did the damage and then didn't let you know. I am sure it didn't happen on purpose, but it's still something that should have been mentioned to you after his surgery was done. So frustrating. I am glad he is healing well though!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> I am so very sorry. It just makes you sick to your stomach. I am still angry at my vet of over 20 years and what she allowed to happen to Boo and it has been about 2 years since he is gone.  If only I had taken him to the emergency vet the night it happened instead of waiting to see the vet I 'trusted'.  I haven't returned there since. It is hard for me to find another vet-------I am not exactly thrilled with the one I have but I don't know anyone with a pet for a referral. Everyone I know with pets goes to my old vet. And I referred her to them. GAAAHHHHHH
> 
> I hope Vincent and Phil will recover and thrive after their ordeals.



I thought of you and little Boo, poopsie, as soon as I read vinbenphoen's post. {{{hugs}}}
I had this conversation with a friend a couple of days ago - that I don't know what I'd do without LV - and that I've referred so many people to her. Starting over, building a new relationship with a new vet is always going to be difficult.
vinbenphoen - how is Vincent getting on?
Meanwhile here at BBT - opened the kitchen bin yesterday morning and what looked like 100s of ants came marching out. GAH! I carried the bin gingerly out into the garden and let them wander off before disinfecting it and panicking about how they got in to begin with. I recycle everything so there's never any food in there...sigh. Always something. No sign of any more of them, fingers crossed it'll stay that way.
Under that same heading, 'always something', I just had a huge panic about Phillip. Playing with him earlier, I was horrified to feel a series of small lumps on his stomach. He wouldn't let me get close enough to work out how many and how big they were - until I picked up the brush (Phil loves a pamper session &#10084;&#65039. It took minutes to realise that the lumps were in fact small matts in his fur. I was so, so relieved...


----------



## vinbenphon1

boxermom said:


> You're in my thoughts and prayers, as is Vincent. My daughter-in-law is a lawyer too; she doesn't play that card often but sometimes it gets some action when things are done poorly.



Thanks boxermom. 


poopsie said:


> I am so very sorry. It just makes you sick to your stomach. I am still angry at my vet of over 20 years and what she allowed to happen to Boo and it has been about 2 years since he is gone.  If only I had taken him to the emergency vet the night it happened instead of waiting to see the vet I 'trusted'.  I haven't returned there since. It is hard for me to find another vet-------I am not exactly thrilled with the one I have but I don't know anyone with a pet for a referral. Everyone I know with pets goes to my old vet. And I referred her to them. GAAAHHHHHH
> 
> I hope Vincent and Phil will recover and thrive after their ordeals.



I remember your little Boo's tradgedy.  We have been with our vet for 13 years and trust him completely. But now he isn't working often and is always booked out weeks ahead, I really should have demanded to see him though and the fact that I didn't will haunt me. 



buzzytoes said:


> I hope Vincent's issue was due to infection, only because it will be so hard to deal with if it comes to be that the vet did the damage and then didn't let you know. I am sure it didn't happen on purpose, but it's still something that should have been mentioned to you after his surgery was done. So frustrating. I am glad he is healing well though!



Me too buzzy. Even if it was infection though, they were still negligent because they didn't do any tests (as they are not equipped to deal with eye issues). So they should have referrd me me to an Optamologist. But they didn't even mention it. All they said was that they didn't think it was anything to worry about.  And the biggest neglect, as far as I am concerned, is the fact that Vincent was in terrible pain for a week or more, and they kept dismissing my concerns. At the least, I will be lodging a complaint with the Vet Board to hopefully change the way General Practitioners deal with eye issues in cats.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> .
> vinbenphoen - how is Vincent getting on?
> Meanwhile here at BBT - opened the kitchen bin yesterday morning and what looked like 100s of ants came marching out. GAH! I carried the bin gingerly out into the garden and let them wander off before disinfecting it and panicking about how they got in to begin with. I recycle everything so there's never any food in there...sigh. Always something. No sign of any more of them, fingers crossed it'll stay that way.
> Under that same heading, 'always something', I just had a huge panic about Phillip. Playing with him earlier, I was horrified to feel a series of small lumps on his stomach. He wouldn't let me get close enough to work out how many and how big they were - until I picked up the brush (Phil loves a pamper session &#10084;&#65039. It took minutes to realise that the lumps were in fact small matts in his fur. I was so, so relieved...



Stitches out tomorrow morning  I am sure Vincent will be relieved to be rid of his helicoptor parents  I still have an imense fear that it will pop open 

 I am picturing Phil presenting himself for a pamper session 

Peecture.... Bennett in the background enjoying the some warm air from the heater


----------



## poopsie

vinbenphon1 said:


> Thanks boxermom.
> 
> 
> I remember your little Boo's tradgedy.  We have been with our vet for 13 years and trust him completely. But now he isn't working often and is always booked out weeks ahead, I really should have demanded to see him though and the fact that I didn't will haunt me.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too buzzy. Even if it was infection though, they were still negligent because they didn't do any tests (as they are not equipped to deal with eye issues). So they should have referrd me me to an Optamologist. But they didn't even mention it.* All they said was that they didn't think it was anything to worry about.  And the biggest neglect, as far as I am concerned, is the fact that Vincent was in terrible pain for a week or more, and they kept dismissing my concerns. *At the least, I will be lodging a complaint with the Vet Board to hopefully change the way General Practitioners deal with eye issues in cats.




Yes! This is what happened with Boo. The minute she said it was an abscess I asked didn't she want to shave the area. Oh no----just some ab's and he will be fine. Why oh why didn't I take him elsewhere when I *knew *something was wrong. 
Sigh................all we can do is our best and love them. 




vinbenphon1 said:


> Stitches out tomorrow morning  I am sure Vincent will be relieved to be rid of his helicoptor parents  I still have an imense fear that it will pop open
> 
> I am picturing Phil presenting himself for a pamper session
> 
> Peecture.... Bennett in the background enjoying the some warm air from the heater




Vincent looks great! I have his twin sister KiKi sitting at my feet as I type this


----------



## clevercat

So I can't stay in denial forever. I have been keeping a watchful eye over Foster recently, feeling he is preparing to make the trip to the Bridge but not wanting to believe it, not when there are no definite signs. This morning, I am certain. I'll call LV first thing tomorrow and ask her to do a home visit. Times like this, I always think of what Cindi says - better a few days too soon, than a day too late. I don't want him to suffer. I don't believe he is in any pain but he is winding down, if that makes sense. This morning he is sleeping with Clawed curled next to him. Ugh, I hate this part of rescue work.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> So I can't stay in denial forever. I have been keeping a watchful eye over Foster recently, feeling he is preparing to make the trip to the Bridge but not wanting to believe it, not when there are no definite signs. This morning, I am certain. I'll call LV first thing tomorrow and ask her to do a home visit. Times like this, I always think of what Cindi says - better a few days too soon, than a day too late. I don't want him to suffer. I don't believe he is in any pain but he is winding down, if that makes sense. This morning he is sleeping with Clawed curled next to him. Ugh, I hate this part of rescue work.



Oh my goodness clever.... Poor Foster. Sending hugest hugs to you and Foster and all our love from down here VBP


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> So I can't stay in denial forever. I have been keeping a watchful eye over Foster recently, feeling he is preparing to make the trip to the Bridge but not wanting to believe it, not when there are no definite signs. This morning, I am certain. I'll call LV first thing tomorrow and ask her to do a home visit. Times like this, I always think of what Cindi says - better a few days too soon, than a day too late. I don't want him to suffer. I don't believe he is in any pain but he is winding down, if that makes sense. This morning he is sleeping with Clawed curled next to him. Ugh, I hate this part of rescue work.



I'm so sorry Foster may be leaving us, and send you and everyone at BBT (((hugs))).  I know his buddy Simon will be there to show him around so he doesn't have to be afraid.


----------



## Cindi

Oh Clever, I'm so sorry your time with Foster is coming to an end. :cry: You are an amazing mom and I'm sure Foster feels your love for him every day. I'm sure Simon will be there to greet him and the two of them will surely steer you towards another cat that needs you. ((((HUGS)))) This part is so hard.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Oh my goodness clever.... Poor Foster. Sending hugest hugs to you and Foster and all our love from down here VBP





cats n bags said:


> I'm so sorry Foster may be leaving us, and send you and everyone at BBT (((hugs))).  I know his buddy Simon will be there to show him around so he doesn't have to be afraid.





Cindi said:


> Oh Clever, I'm so sorry your time with Foster is coming to an end. :cry: You are an amazing mom and I'm sure Foster feels your love for him every day. I'm sure Simon will be there to greet him and the two of them will surely steer you towards another cat that needs you. ((((HUGS)))) This part is so hard.



Thank you, ladies. I am trying not to be the helicopter mama that vinbenphoen mentioned in her post, but can't stop from peeping in on him every few minutes - Fozzie is still asleep on his pillow, Clawed and Ruben next to him. I hope LV is free tomorrow night- Tuesday night at the very latest. If he has to leave us, I am praying Foster will be spared the trauma of having to leave the security of BBT. The least I can do is ensure his journey to Simon at the Bridge, well, that it's a peaceful one, full of love.  I am going to miss him terribly - and praying for a miracle to give us more time together. Sadly, I don't think this prayer is one that will be answered....


----------



## boxermom

I hope you have more time with Fozzie, too. It's always so hard to let them go. Hugs and good wishes for you and Fozzie.


----------



## poopsie

Oh s#!t. i am so sorry. What a remarkable time he and Simon have had with you. Your love made all the difference in their lives


----------



## dusty paws

oh clever, sending you and fozzie lots of our love.

vin, so glad to see vincent looks better!


----------



## poopsie

How are Rubes and Phil doing today?

The Squalley one had me worried this morning. He didn't eat up like he usually does. I fretted about it all day at work and hurried straight home afterwards. He cleaned three bowls for supper. Hopefully Rubes will bounce back too


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> How are Rubes and Phil doing today?
> 
> The Squalley one had me worried this morning. He didn't eat up like he usually does. I fretted about it all day at work and hurried straight home afterwards. He cleaned three bowls for supper. Hopefully Rubes will bounce back too



I'm so pleased Squalley has picked up! Sadly no change with Foster. I went to bed super early to keep him company and he curled up in my arms like he always does. At one point, he drank some water and groomed himself, it felt like a little victory  - but later on, the water came back up. I had a wakeful night, constantly checking he was still breathing, trying to make him as comfortable as possible. This morning I am so tired I feel delirious, hungover without the alcohol. Sitting here waiting for the surgery to open.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I'm so pleased Squalley has picked up! Sadly no change with Foster. I went to bed super early to keep him company and he curled up in my arms like he always does. At one point, he drank some water and groomed himself, it felt like a little victory  - but later on, the water came back up. I had a wakeful night, constantly checking he was still breathing, trying to make him as comfortable as possible. This morning I am so tired I feel delirious, hungover without the alcohol. Sitting here waiting for the surgery to open.



Oh geeze........I meant Fozzie. Are you taking him in to see LV?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Oh geeze........I meant Fozzie. Are you taking him in to see LV?


 
I'm waiting for LV to call me this morning to - hopefully - arrange a home visit today. In view of Foster's traumatic past as an abuse case, I am keen to do everything I can to ensure he leaves me peacefully and I think the best way of doing that would be for us to let him leave today from the comfort of his pillow, not in a cold and sterile consult room where he'll be scared, IYKWIM.
My dad was just telling me that I am Foster's everything, that he really, really loves me. I know that will be comforting at some point but all I feel now is sick and on the edge of tears...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I'm waiting for LV to call me this morning to - hopefully - arrange a home visit today. In view of Foster's traumatic past as an abuse case, I am keen to do everything I can to ensure he leaves me peacefully and I think the best way of doing that would be for us to let him leave today from the comfort of his pillow, not in a cold and sterile consult room where he'll be scared, IYKWIM.
> My dad was just telling me that I am Foster's everything, that he really, really loves me. I know that will be comforting at some point but all I feel now is sick and on the edge of tears...



Ah damn. I am so very sorry. If he has to go, slipping away peacefully at home surrounded by love, is the best way I can think of. 
Pauley is at that point where I won't take him to the vet either. It would upset him so that IMO it would do more harm than good at this stage. 
Sweet dreams little Fozzie man............just remember that your mama loves you


----------



## clevercat

LV is coming over tonight after work, so she doesn't have to rush. I was just thinking that this time last week, I was so excited at getting a new Chanel and now today, I'd give all the goodies away for more time with Foster...
He has been asleep on his pillow all morning. I don't want to disturb him but keep peeping in on him - he seems very peaceful. About the only thing making this bearable is the thought of Simon running around excitedly at the Bridge, so happy his brother is finally getting ready to cross over...
Ugh.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> I'm waiting for LV to call me this morning to - hopefully - arrange a home visit today. In view of Foster's traumatic past as an abuse case, I am keen to do everything I can to ensure he leaves me peacefully and I think the best way of doing that would be for us to let him leave today from the comfort of his pillow, not in a cold and sterile consult room where he'll be scared, IYKWIM.
> My dad was just telling me that I am Foster's everything, that he really, really loves me. I know that will be comforting at some point but all I feel now is sick and on the edge of tears...



VPB, DH and I are sending you as much strength and energy we psychically can from across the globe  As your dad said, all you can do is surround Foster with love.


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry Clever. I hope his trip to the Bridge is peaceful. He really hit the jackpot when you adopted him. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## cats n bags




----------



## clevercat

Please hold a good thought for Foster at around 8PM (UK time). At about that time, he will be making the journey over to Simon at the Bridge. I am devastated to lose him, at the same time I just know Si is up there preparing party games, cake and happy celebrations. They have been apart for almost two years. Glad I am working from home today, I am a snotty, crying mess.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> VPB, DH and I are sending you as much strength and energy we psychically can from across the globe  As your dad said, all you can do is surround Foster with love.


 

Thank you so much {{{hugs}}}

How did Vincent get on today, are the stitches out, do you know any more about the cause of his problem?


----------



## jenny70

Oh Clever I'm so very sorry. Prayers for Fozzie and for you.


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry Clever. I will be thinking of you and BBT today. :cry:


----------



## boxermom

Darn it, I'm crying. Gentle hugs for you and Fozzie.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Thank you so much {{{hugs}}}
> 
> How did Vincent get on today, are the stitches out, do you know any more about the cause of his problem?



Yes stitches are out it looks ok, but he won't stop rubbing it so back on went the bucket 
It was not a puncture thank goodness, and neither was it an infection or cancer per se. Apparently Vincent is an anomaly  because it was a benign tumor, which is rare in cats because they are almost always malignent, which caused acute glaucoma. So nothing to do with his jaw infection other than occuring at the same time.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Please hold a good thought for Foster at around 8PM (UK time). At about that time, he will be making the journey over to Simon at the Bridge. I am devastated to lose him, at the same time I just know Si is up there preparing party games, cake and happy celebrations. They have been apart for almost two years. Glad I am working from home today, I am a snotty, crying mess.



So sorry clever :rain: keeping you and Fozzie in my thoughts tonight. And my tissues close


----------



## dusty paws

oh clever. (hugs) keeping you in my thoughts today.


----------



## vinbenphon1

For you and Foster....

It was a warm August day
When I and Simon came your way
Battered and frightened the colour of night  
I didn't know then you would be my light

Even though we were scared
You made us safe in your bed
Hoping and praying that in time we'd mend
I didn't know then you would be my friend

But it wasn't long because he was brave
That Simon came out from our cave
I was alone and hiding from all those stares
I didn't know then how much you cared

So every day I waited patiently
At the entrance of my sanctuary
Gentle and kind you would bring my tea
I didn't know then how much you loved me

Now its a day sometime in December 
I know it was because I remember
Simon and I sat with you on your bed
I purred and bopped you on your head

You didn't know then how much to me you meant
That your love and kindness had left a dent
So now and forever will stay your mark
On my soul and in my heart.


----------



## clevercat

^^^ Oh, v - that's beautiful and now I can't see the screen for all the tears...


----------



## dusty paws

((vin))


----------



## Candice0985

vinbenphon1 said:


> For you and Foster....
> 
> It was a warm August day
> When I and Simon came your way
> Battered and frightened the colour of night
> I didn't know then you would be my light
> 
> Even though we were scared
> You made us safe in your bed
> Hoping and praying that in time we'd mend
> I didn't know then you would be my friend
> 
> But it wasn't long because he was brave
> That Simon came out from our cave
> I was alone and hiding from all those stares
> I didn't know then how much you cared
> 
> So every day I waited patiently
> At the entrance of my sanctuary
> Gentle and kind you would bring my tea
> I didn't know then how much you loved me
> 
> Now its a day sometime in December
> I know it was because I remember
> Simon and I sat with you on your bed
> I purred and bopped you on your head
> 
> You didn't know then how much to me you meant
> That your love and kindness had left a dent
> So now and forever will stay your mark
> On my soul and in my heart.


what a beautiful poem, I to am blinking back tears 


Clever I'm so sorry to hear about Fosters decline, I hope he passes peacefully knowing he is loved.


----------



## Cindi

Wow, V. That made me cry. Lovely poem. :cry:


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Foster, you sweet, brave boy to have carried on after you lost your brother. Rest easy and be free, Simon will be waiting for you.

Lots of  to everyone at BBT today.


----------



## clevercat

Foster is up at the Bridge with Simon, Missy, Solly and the gang. I have the best vet in the world. She made everything so calm for us, made a little pillow for Fozzie's head and -uncannily - the blankie she bought to wrap him in, it had originally belonged to him and Simon, I had left it up at the surgery years ago. Foster crossed over as he laid on his heat pad on the bed - his favourite spot in the world, and I laid next to him, cuddling him as he passed. Angel stayed next to us throughout, calm and quiet, watching over him like he was one of her kittens. 
Thank God I listened to my intuition about letting him go. One of Foster's kidneys was very bad - lymphoma. I could never have put him through chemo and meds, he'd have hated it.
So he left surrounded by love..,and if I needed a sign he is already with Si, I got one. Walking up the path after putting Foster into LV's car, I glanced down and saw these.


Two perfect purple flowers. The odd thing is, there are absolutely no purple plants anywhere near my home - not even in the houses nearby...
Big thank you to everyone here who shared Foster's life and loved him as much as I do.


----------



## clevercat

Foster and Simon


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Foster is up at the Bridge with Simon, Missy, Solly and the gang. I have the best vet in the world. She made everything so calm for us, made a little pillow for Fozzie's head and -uncannily - the blankie she bought to wrap him in, it had originally belonged to him and Simon, I had left it up at the surgery years ago. Foster crossed over as he laid on his heat pad on the bed - his favourite spot in the world, and I laid next to him, cuddling him as he passed. Angel stayed next to us throughout, calm and quiet, watching over him like he was one of her kittens.
> Thank God I listened to my intuition about letting him go. One of Foster's kidneys was very bad - lymphoma. I could never have put him through chemo and meds, he'd have hated it.
> So he left surrounded by love..,and if I needed a sign he is already with Si, I got one. Walking up the path after putting Foster into LV's car, I glanced down and saw these.
> View attachment 3374889
> 
> Two perfect purple flowers. The odd thing is, there are absolutely no purple plants anywhere near my home - not even in the houses nearby...
> Big thank you to everyone here who shared Foster's life and loved him as much as I do.



I know the boys wanted to let you know they were both OK and will be waiting for you, snoodled together, of course.


----------



## buzzytoes

Ahh sweet Meezer boys. I am glad there is some comfort knowing your intuition was correct.


----------



## dusty paws

tears in my eyes as i read this... so glad they have sent you a sign they are back together clever. lots of love to the meezers together again.


----------



## boxermom

Tears here, too. Your loving care makes their lives so much better, clever. He's happy and healthy at the Bridge now.


----------



## Cindi

Tears as I read this. Always listen to your intuition when it comes to your pets. I'm glad his passing was peaceful and they let you know they are together again. RIP sweet Meezers. You were loved. [emoji22]


----------



## vinbenphon1

Good bye sweet boy you will be missed :cry:


----------



## mp4

{{{{hugs}}}}} Clever!  I'm so sorry.

I hope the sign they sent eases your sadness.  Play hard at the bridge Foster


----------



## clevercat

Big {{{hugs}}} ladies - you know how much your good thoughts mean to everyone at BBT. I woke up with a blinding headache and raw, red, piggy little holes where my eyes used to be...I hate the first night and the first day after a loss when the pain is so fresh and you find yourself forgetting for a moment - as I did, making my way to the Meezer Clubhouse with a bowl of brefus kibble before remembering there was no longer a little man wanting room service  in there...
I still can't work out where those flower buds came from, though...how they just appeared like that...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Big {{{hugs}}} ladies - you know how much your good thoughts mean to everyone at BBT. I woke up with a blinding headache and raw, red, piggy little holes where my eyes used to be...I hate the first night and the first day after a loss when the pain is so fresh and you find yourself forgetting for a moment - as I did, making my way to the Meezer Clubhouse with a bowl of brefus kibble before remembering there was no longer a little man wanting room service  in there...
> I still can't work out where those flower buds came from, though...how they just appeared like that...







As for the flower buds, I don't know why, but I keep thinking Millicent may know a bit more than she lets on


----------



## clevercat

Edit.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> As for the flower buds, I don't know why, but I keep thinking Millicent may know a bit more than she lets on



Ha! Perhaps you are right - I told my neighbour about the purple buds today and she can't understand where they could've come from. It is very strange. And very comforting.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Thinking of you and everyone at BBT


----------



## clevercat

Back after a two day business trip. With travel time, I've done two sixteen hour days and this morning look like I have been made up as a cast member of Walking Dead. Blah. So tired. Coming back to the empty pillow and the vacant heat pad...gosh, it was hard. 
From the cats' perspective, they were delighted to see me home again. I was met by a group of totally outraged and appalled faces at the door, all absolutely furious and falling over themselves to tell me that my neighbour, who had popped in to feed them that evening, well she had put kibble and wet food in.the.same.bowl. The horror, the horror.
Back to normal this morning, everyone is wearing saintly expressions and promising to Be Good Furever if I promise never to leave the house ever again...


----------



## boxermom

How dare you leave them for that long!!  I'm sure they didn't have nearly enough to eat.  So deprived.  How do they manage?  That's the attitude we get when Sabo comes back from the kennel, tho he looks happy and well-fed and they love him there.


----------



## sdkitty

clevercat said:


> Foster is up at the Bridge with Simon, Missy, Solly and the gang. I have the best vet in the world. She made everything so calm for us, made a little pillow for Fozzie's head and -uncannily - the blankie she bought to wrap him in, it had originally belonged to him and Simon, I had left it up at the surgery years ago. Foster crossed over as he laid on his heat pad on the bed - his favourite spot in the world, and I laid next to him, cuddling him as he passed. Angel stayed next to us throughout, calm and quiet, watching over him like he was one of her kittens.
> Thank God I listened to my intuition about letting him go. One of Foster's kidneys was very bad - lymphoma. I could never have put him through chemo and meds, he'd have hated it.
> So he left surrounded by love..,and if I needed a sign he is already with Si, I got one. Walking up the path after putting Foster into LV's car, I glanced down and saw these.
> View attachment 3374889
> 
> Two perfect purple flowers. The odd thing is, there are absolutely no purple plants anywhere near my home - not even in the houses nearby...
> Big thank you to everyone here who shared Foster's life and loved him as much as I do.


so glad for Foster that he had a peaceful end
bless you


----------



## clevercat

Hmmm. A serious, reflective moment this morning for the kittins of Butterbean Towers. I had just stripped the bed, ready to do the laundry. Returning five minutes later, all five kittins were on the bed, Clawed at the centre. Each was wearing the same saintly expression they've been sporting since I returned home. Clawed was obviously leading the group in a ceremony clearly meant to remember Foster, as I caught him doing a massive pee on the mattress. Scooping him up, off and into the tray before the bed was awash, he protested loudly and at length at the unfairness, because, Gramma, it was teh Holiest ob Holy Waters an' ai only did it 'cause we misses Fozzie so much...
*sigh*


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh Clawed :giggles: But the rest of the BBT clan would have looked like this  Thank goodness they did not contribute to the remembrance shower.


----------



## poopsie

Nature abhors a vacuum........................as do most cats


----------



## clevercat

Although his ear is still a mess, I'm pleased to say the ABs have had a great affect on Phil's eyes and general demeanour &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## clevercat

Sunday Snoodles with Phillip and Clawed


----------



## poopsie

Wow! He looks great


----------



## vinbenphon1

Wow Phil, you look like you need a seat on the Hot Tamale Train


----------



## Cindi

I just love that little face.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Wow! He looks great





vinbenphon1 said:


> Wow Phil, you look like you need a seat on the Hot Tamale Train





Cindi said:


> I just love that little face.



Thank you, ladies! Phillip is all blushing and giggly at being a hot tamale at the ripe old age of eleven &#10084;&#65039;
I am so pleased at how well he's doing - but the ear, ugh. Poor little chap. 
vinbenphoen - how is the lovely Vincent? Making a full recovery and demanding extra snacks for being a Brave Boize? &#128570;


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hi's aunty clever...  Ize was a bit scared for a few days cos I thought mys brovers would hurtz me, but we ok now.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Me hopes you are ok? Kisses &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Me hopes you are ok? Kisses &#10084;&#65039;


 
Oh teh cuteness!!!!  Come take a seat next to Phillip on the Hot Tamale Express, Vincent 
vinbenphoen - he is looking _really_ good! You must be so relieved. 
BTW, Bennett and Phoenix also looking studly there


----------



## dusty paws

omg handsome kitties all around!


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> omg handsome kitties all around!



A peekchure of Mr Jax would round things out nicely  Just sayin'


----------



## dusty paws

your wish is my command!

DH said he saw him use the box yesterday, but continued good thoughts are always welcome... especially since I think I saw wet paw prints near the sofa. le sigh.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> your wish is my command!
> 
> DH said he saw him use the box yesterday, but continued good thoughts are always welcome... especially since I think I saw wet paw prints near the sofa. le sigh.



What a beautiful boy! More good thoughts for Jax, specifically 'think inside the box' thoughts. What's the latest with the vet after last week's tests? I remember some blood showed up in his urine - any update?


----------



## mp4

Hope Phil's ear booboo is getting better!


----------



## clevercat

mp4 said:


> Hope Phil's ear booboo is getting better!


 
Thank you, mp4 - although Phillip seems really well in himself (the appetite! My goodness, he cleans every available bowl at every available meal) his ear is, well, it's 
With that in mind, LV has put him on another course of ABs, one that will take him through to his surgery which I have just pulled forward to a fortnight from today - June 28th. I am already nervous...


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> What a beautiful boy! More good thoughts for Jax, specifically 'think inside the box' thoughts. What's the latest with the vet after last week's tests? I remember some blood showed up in his urine - any update?



no bacteria came back from his urine, which is good. she has suggested we get him on the special urine health food, which i will try. 

i just wish i could woo him back to the box 100%. do you think i should try buying a new litter pan or two to entice him to use it?

also.. ROSIE GROOMED HIS FACE. i so wanted to take a photo but didn't want to disturb them. DH and I were so proud.

thinking good thoughts for phil.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> no bacteria came back from his urine, which is good. she has suggested we get him on the special urine health food, which i will try.
> 
> i just wish i could woo him back to the box 100%. do you think i should try buying a new litter pan or two to entice him to use it?
> 
> also.. ROSIE GROOMED HIS FACE. i so wanted to take a photo but didn't want to disturb them. DH and I were so proud.
> 
> thinking good thoughts for phil.



Well done Rosie!!
About Jax and the inappropriate peeing. I was thinking back to the nightmare that was Simon and Foster's first six months here. In the end I had shower curtains on the bed in an effort to at least be able to sleep on a dry mattress (didn't work. They simply clawed it out of the way and got on with the business of, well, their business). Finally, and after I can't tell you how many puddles, we found a solution by accident. Their regular cat litter was out of stock one day, so I ended up getting the horribly expensive 'World's Best'. It worked! Maybe it was a texture thing, but after that day I think there was only one or two more accidents.,,
So, long-winded way of suggesting you try a variety of textures and hopefully Mr Jax will find one he's happy with &#10084;&#65039; Good luck!


----------



## clevercat

Trying to take a peekchure of a snoodle
Photobombs tiems, Gramma!
The snoodle - may I present the former Miss ihateyou and her 'I used to hate everyone, too' friend, Charlotte-Penelope


----------



## dusty paws

AHHHH touching snoodles!

HAI photobomb cutie face!


----------



## boxermom

I love seeing the formerly antisocial kitties looking so good. Your love has made a big difference.


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> Thank you, mp4 - although Phillip seems really well in himself (the appetite! My goodness, he cleans every available bowl at every available meal) his ear is, well, it's
> With that in mind, LV has put him on another course of ABs, one that will take him through to his surgery which I have just pulled forward to a fortnight from today - June 28th. I am already nervous...



Sending good vibes already.  Our dog had to have surgery when he was old.  I was sick with worry, but he was a champ!   I'm sure you will love him extra and spoil him before and after he snickers at you for worrying for no reason!


----------



## clevercat

Georgie toys with the idea of going vegan between meals  Coconuts ice creams nomnomnom


----------



## clevercat

But...but...this...this is delishuss!


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay Georgie Porgie!!   

Can you send some of that to Stinkum's Manor.  We is gettin' all hot today cuz weather guesser turned up the heat to almost hunnert.  Der is melty kitties all ober teh joint and gettin all tripped ober.  

Luv,  Stinky who lost her smilie.  _


----------



## buzzytoes

Georgie Porgie!!! Always love to see your face. Somehow I missed the Miss I Hate You's having a snoodle. Precious!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Hay Georgie Porgie!!
> 
> Can you send some of that to Stinkum's Manor.  We is gettin' all hot today cuz weather guesser turned up the heat to almost hunnert.  Der is melty kitties all ober teh joint and gettin all tripped ober.
> 
> Luv,  Stinky who lost her smilie.  _



Yay, Stinker - Auntie @Megs sure moves fast for teh little oringy girls! You got yer purrsonalised peekchure back! 
Meanwhile, ugh it's so stinking (sorry, Stinky) hot here today. Humidity blah. Georgie and Phil have been hanging hopefully around the freezer all day waiting for ice cream. Sure, Miss Stinky can share some of our vegan coconut-vanilla icy-sticks....IF she doesn't mind getting boize dibbles all over her nose  
How many weeks until Stinky Day and the return of cold and frosty weather?


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Georgie Porgie!!! Always love to see your face. Somehow I missed the Miss I Hate You's having a snoodle. Precious!



buzzy! How are your cat-inflicted wounds??


----------



## dusty paws

georgie!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> buzzy! How are your cat-inflicted wounds??


Pretty much healed! Seems I heal a little slower with my AI issues so they've taken a bit but nothing ever got infected so that's all I care about! Thanks for asking.


----------



## Megs

clevercat said:


> But...but...this...this is delishuss!
> View attachment 3384778


 Now this is just too cute!!!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

OMG be still my beating heart...  Best pictures ever Georgie..


----------



## buzzytoes

Started a webinar today and learned that the residents of BBT live in a "clowder." Not to be confused with a chowder. A group of cats can also be called a "glaring," which is probably what they most resemble when you are late with their dinner. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dusty paws

a glaring.. bwahahhaha.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Started a webinar today and learned that the residents of BBT live in a "clowder." Not to be confused with a chowder. A group of cats can also be called a "glaring," which is probably what they most resemble when you are late with their dinner.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



*snort* at glaring, as that's exactly what I faced when I arrived home late last night. Even though cat sitter had been in to feed, entertain and clean, she apparently was no substitute for Mama...
Meanwhile, musings this morning from the porch of Butterbean Towers. Opposite the porch is a small shed/cupboard where I keep various bits of junk (extra cat carriers/jars of kibble for teh foxes and for Doris etc.). The other week I noticed a wasp flying into a crack in the brickwork. Over the past few days, it's become clear it isn't 'a' wasp, it's many, many wasps. They aren't bothering me and I quite like watching them dive-bombing their way into their (eep!) nest. On the other paw, I am concerned things will get out of hand. Yesterday I ordered a wasp killer. But I hate the thought of killing living things, hate it. What to do, what to do...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *snort* at glaring, as that's exactly what I faced when I arrived home late last night. Even though cat sitter had been in to feed, entertain and clean, she apparently was no substitute for Mama...
> Meanwhile, musings this morning from the porch of Butterbean Towers. Opposite the porch is a small shed/cupboard where I keep various bits of junk (extra cat carriers/jars of kibble for teh foxes and for Doris etc.). The other week I noticed a wasp flying into a crack in the brickwork. Over the past few days, it's become clear it isn't 'a' wasp, it's many, many wasps. They aren't bothering me and I quite like watching them dive-bombing their way into their (eep!) nest. On the other paw, I am concerned things will get out of hand. Yesterday I ordered a wasp killer. But I hate the thought of killing living things, hate it. What to do, what to do...



If you have a nest started in there, I don't know that I would try DIY removal unless you know what kind of wasps you have.  You could have a rude surprise if you happen to make them mad.  I call my bug man to spray for the wasps and bugs because the sprays he uses are better than I can get, and won't hurt my cats.  I need to get him called pretty soon now that the heat is back and the bugs are buzzing.


----------



## poopsie

I never killed them. They just sort of did their thing.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> If you have a nest started in there, I don't know that I would try DIY removal unless you know what kind of wasps you have.  You could have a rude surprise if you happen to make them mad.  I call my bug man to spray for the wasps and bugs because the sprays he uses are better than I can get, and won't hurt my cats.  I need to get him called pretty soon now that the heat is back and the bugs are buzzing.





poopsie said:


> I never killed them. They just sort of did their thing.



Thank you both! The wasp murder spray-puffer arrived and I immediately hid it. I am tempted to live and let live. Looking on various vegan forums, it seems the nest will be abandoned in the autumn and I can then use the puffer to ensure they don't come back. I am really uncomfortable with the thought of killing them...


----------



## clevercat

Nap times with Super Rubes ❤️


----------



## clevercat

Stoopid thumbnails.


----------



## dusty paws

SUPER RUBES!!! you and jaxy look so much alike!


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Rubes you are such a handsome panther.


----------



## clevercat

Gah. Crawled out of bed at the usual stupidly early time and did all the usual cleaning and feeding routine. Sat on the porch hoping Doris would turn up (she didn't - I haven't seen her in a week or more. Come Home thoughts would be much appreciated) and wasp-watched (only three flew in so far this morning. I am now wondering if they have some sort of time portal in there, as I have yet to see any of them flying out of the shed). Came back in and one after the other - George, Maddie and William threw up - each waiting until I had cleaned up the previous mess, washed my hands and sat down again before the next belch and yark started up. *sigh*
As for me, I am this morning sporting a black eye and severe bruising on my cheekbone, courtesy of William after he head butted me yesterday afternoon. I bent down to scritchie him and he jumped up, beaning me as he did so. To add insult to injury, the little stinker crawled into bed with me last night and bit me - hard, like he really meant it - on the butt. My life is such an adventure...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Ouch... I wonder if William has a headache?  Phoenix is a bit of a head butterer too.  Sometimes in the middle of the night I get a head butt to my jaw.  Just his little way of telling me he's come back to bed if I didn't notice that he had left to do a tinkle


----------



## vinbenphon1

We always get wasp nests on the house each summer. We just leave them too their business, but if you don't want them returning to that spot you should remove it when they have vacated.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> We always get wasp nests on the house each summer. We just leave them too their business, but if you don't want them returning to that spot you should remove it when they have vacated.



Thank you, vbp. I am going to leave them alone - hmm, as long as they leave me alone


----------



## poopsie

Oh Doris....................sigh......................comehomecomehomecomehomecomehomePLEEZEcomehome


----------



## dusty paws

come home doris!

that's ok.. jax kinda peed on DH's laptop.. le sigh.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> come home doris!
> 
> that's ok.. jax kinda peed on DH's laptop.. le sigh.



Oh Jax...
No sign of Doris. We had ferocious storms last night - BBT is today surrounded by water. I hope she found a safe and dry place to rest...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Oh Jax...
> No sign of Doris. We had ferocious storms last night - BBT is today surrounded by water. I hope she found a safe and dry place to rest...


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


>



Gah, I just wish there was some sign of her...these ferals, such a worry. As are the foxes, I hope they find shelter...
Rainwater at the back of BBT is ankle deep, it's still throwing it down and ugh the stinking humidity - there is no air, iykwim.
The birdies are happy though - watching them having a baff in the stream right now.


----------



## clevercat

Still no Doris...
Millicent Bystander is in disgrace this morning after my neighbour gave her some eggs for dinner last night. She woke up this morning to her plants and flowers upheaved and scattered...Millicent, clearly not that peckish last night, had buried the eggs in the garden...


----------



## vinbenphon1

LOL  oh bless


----------



## buzzytoes

Whoopsie!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Still no Doris...
> Millicent Bystander is in disgrace this morning after my neighbour gave her some eggs for dinner last night. She woke up this morning to her plants and flowers upheaved and scattered...Millicent, clearly not that peckish last night, had buried the eggs in the garden...


Maybe Millicent thought they were chikkin seeds and she wanted to grow her own KFC?

I hope Doris will show her fuzzy little face soon. I hate it when they don't show up.  Mama Kitty was MIA for 24 hours on Sunday, but none of them have been gone as long as Doris.  Do you think she spends time with her boifren down the block?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Maybe Millicent thought they were chikkin seeds and she wanted to grow her own KFC?
> 
> I hope Doris will show her fuzzy little face soon. I hate it when they don't show up.  Mama Kitty was MIA for 24 hours on Sunday, but none of them have been gone as long as Doris.  Do you think she spends time with her boifren down the block?



Sadly not, as I have seen quite a lot recently of Jack (the boifren) and his sister, Jill. At lunchtime, I braved the deep (and muddy) woodland and shrubs behind BBT, but still no sign of Doris...
Meanwhile, Mr Murphy wanted to send you a little somethin-somethin


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> View attachment 3389718
> 
> 
> Sadly not, as I have seen quite a lot recently of Jack (the boifren) and his sister, Jill. At lunchtime, I braved the deep (and muddy) woodland and shrubs behind BBT, but still no sign of Doris...
> Meanwhile, Mr Murphy wanted to send you a little somethin-somethin


----------



## buzzytoes

That is one handsome Murphman!!!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Still no Doris...
> Millicent Bystander is in disgrace this morning after my neighbour gave her some eggs for dinner last night. She woke up this morning to her plants and flowers upheaved and scattered...Millicent, clearly not that peckish last night, had buried the eggs in the garden...



So Millicent wasn't such an innocent bystander


Now I have that song in my head thankyouverymuch


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hopefully Doris shows herself soon. Fingers crossed.

How is Mr Phillip doing?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> So Millicent wasn't such an innocent bystander
> 
> 
> Now I have that song in my head thankyouverymuch



You are most welcome 



vinbenphon1 said:


> Hopefully Doris shows herself soon. Fingers crossed.
> 
> How is Mr Phillip doing?



Your little pumpkin has surgery booked for Tuesday, vbp. I am already nervous. He has to do time in juvy afterwards (confinment to the kitten pen) and will need to wear teh Cone ob Shame. It's safe to say this will not be one of Phillip's phavourite weeks...
How is the lovely Vincent doing?

Still no Doris...


----------



## buzzytoes

So what exactly do they amputate? Just the skin part above his head?? He will still hear okay right?? Poor Phil will not be best pleased after surgery I imagine.


----------



## dusty paws

sending good thoughts phor phil


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> So what exactly do they amputate? Just the skin part above his head?? He will still hear okay right?? Poor Phil will not be best pleased after surgery I imagine.


Buzzy, they amputate just above the skull, I think. It will have no effect on his hearing. I am willing Tuesday to get here as it's quite scary to see how fast this boo-boo is spreading. 
In other news, Doris appeared briefly this morning - I didn't see her but my neighbour caught a glance of her. No other news on her...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Buzzy, they amputate just above the skull, I think. It will have no effect on his hearing. I am willing Tuesday to get here as it's quite scary to see how fast this boo-boo is spreading.
> In other news, Doris appeared briefly this morning - I didn't see her but my neighbour caught a glance of her. No other news on her...


I'm happy to hear Doris is still around.  Maybe she has something out in the woods for a little summer cabin where she can do some camping.  I do wish she would be more polite and stop in to let you know she is OK.

We will be thinking healing thoughts for Mr. Phil.  I hope the surgery goes well and they get all of the icky removed.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> You are most welcome




Yeah..............and her brother Richard Moody


----------



## boxermom

I'm glad Doris made an appearance, at least. Thinking good thoughts for Philip and you, too. I always worry so much when a surgery is scheduled.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Your little pumpkin has surgery booked for Tuesday, vbp. I am already nervous. He has to do time in juvy afterwards (confinment to the kitten pen) and will need to wear teh Cone ob Shame. It's safe to say this will not be one of Phillip's phavourite weeks...
> How is the lovely Vincent doing?
> 
> Still no Doris...



Hugs and kisses to ma pumpkin. These things are far more stressful for us humans than our fur babies. They just seem to get on with their life sans whatever appendage has gone. Bless.

Vincent is his normal self, I was worried that it would change him somehow, but nope. Here is a pic from this morning, he is kindly doing the dishes


----------



## vinbenphon1

Good to hear that Doris is ok


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> View attachment 3392289
> 
> 
> Hugs and kisses to ma pumpkin. These things are far more stressful for us humans than our fur babies. They just seem to get on with their life sans whatever appendage has gone. Bless.
> 
> Vincent is his normal self, I was worried that it would change him somehow, but nope. Here is a pic from this morning, he is kindly doing the dishes



Good job, Vincent!! He looks great vbp ❤️
Foster's casket is back at the vet. Three weeks since he passed and I STILL look for him each time I go into the bedroom...


----------



## vinbenphon1

((Hugs)) 

Thinking of you today Phillip. Be strong little man.


----------



## clevercat

Gah, so nervous this morning. Phil is so teeny-tiny, I will hate leaving him later on. Two hours until the cab gets here and I am already feeling as sick as a dog. I want it to be 2pm already and to have had the phone call telling me he's ok.
Not to mention having a glaring (thank you, buzzy, for this new term ) of cats, well, glaring mutinously at me because they can't have brefus until I get back from LV...


----------



## clevercat

Dropped Phillip off with LV. He gets the works today, full bloods, x-Ray, double ear amputation. It may be that he needs to stay a night or two in hospital - in which case, as she's worried that he'll be scared as he'll be alone, LV has said she'll pop in throughout the night. Once again - best.vet.ever.


----------



## cats n bags

We will be sending healing thoughts to you and Phil until he is safe at home in BBT.


----------



## jenny70

Thinking of you and Phil. Lots of healing vibes headed your way.


----------



## Cindi

Sending healing thoughts to you and sweet Phillip today. ((((HUGS))))  When Maggie had to spend the night at the vet hubby gave her the shirt was wearing so she would have something that smelled like dad.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you ladies. Phil is currently waking up and on fluids. I should know more in a couple of hours. Ugh, have been feeling sick all day...


----------



## vinbenphon1

just saw your update.... Little man


----------



## Cindi

I'm glad he is through the worst. Keeping the healing thoughts coming.


----------



## Candice0985

Good Luck Phillip! I hope you get lots of lovins and ice creams soon


----------



## cats n bags

MOAR (((hugs))) and head bonks headed east for Phil.


----------



## sdkitty

Good luck Phil....you have a great kitty mommy taking care of you


----------



## clevercat

I are in juvy.


----------



## clevercat

We're hoooommmmmeeee. Phillip is as high as a kite on methadone. LV said the op went really well, and Phil's x-Ray, bloods and thyroid test came back clear. So relieved. Rather than leave him alone in the surgery tonight, I was allowed to bring him home. If I'm worried, I can call her and Aunty Vet will come get him and take him to her house for the night.
His ears (what's left of them) are really swollen and his hair-do had to be shaved off, but everything will heal up. Already, my boy has had two dishes of gushy food and a bowl of chicken.
He hates the Cone ob Shame, but it'll have to stay on as he keeps trying to scratch his ears. As for me, coffee and for the first time today, something to eat. Thank you all so much for the good thoughts and please keep them coming!


----------



## sdkitty

clevercat said:


> We're hoooommmmmeeee. Phillip is as high as a kite on methadone. LV said the op went really well, and Phil's x-Ray, bloods and thyroid test came back clear. So relieved. Rather than leave him alone in the surgery tonight, I was allowed to bring him home. If I'm worried, I can call her and Aunty Vet will come get him and take him to her house for the night.
> His ears (what's left of them) are really swollen and his hair-do had to be shaved off, but everything will heal up. Already, my boy has had two dishes of gushy food and a bowl of chicken.
> He hates the Cone ob Shame, but it'll have to stay on as he keeps trying to scratch his ears. As for me, coffee and for the first time today, something to eat. Thank you all so much for the good thoughts and please keep them coming!


aww......sounds like you have a wonderful vet....between her and you, Phil is a lucky kitty


----------



## jenny70

Oh that sweet face!  So glad he's home with you Clever!  Healing vibes headed your way!


----------



## clevercat




----------



## boxermom

So glad the surgery is over and Phil is home. Sending healing thoughts.


----------



## poopsie

Oh Phil! 

So glad he is home


----------



## dusty paws

hi sweet boy! so glad everything went well.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh my Phil you still look high as a kite!! Or maybe that is just your "poor pathetic me" look. You are acing it.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Heal quickly ma wittle pumpkin...


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> View attachment 3394356
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heal quickly ma wittle pumpkin...



That made me smile The pumpkin had a peaceful night and, although they are still clearly raw, already I can see the swelling going down. I've fixed his cushions so he can lean up against them and this seems to take the focus off teh CoS, which he hates. I start him on Loxicom this afternoon and we go back for a check-up on Monday afternoon. If he has to be in juvy (kitten pen) until then, Phil will be phurious ❤️


----------



## clevercat




----------



## vinbenphon1

He looks better already. Hooray Phil.


----------



## buzzytoes

I know I shouldn't laugh but that last pic is hilarious. Feel better quick Phil so you can getz that cone ob shamez off real fast!


----------



## sdkitty

clevercat said:


> View attachment 3394677


poor baby, looks like a prisoner
but of course it's for his own good and hopefully he'll soon be out of that collar and cage


----------



## Cindi

Do they have the soft blue cones there?? He still wouldn't be able to scratch but he would be a lot more comfortable.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Do they have the soft blue cones there?? He still wouldn't be able to scratch but he would be a lot more comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395137



I remember buying one of those for Norton and throwing it out because it was too small. Grr. I'll scour Amazon for another one - thank you, Cindi! I've just arrived back from a day trip/work meeting and pleased to say Phil is still doing really well - and his appetite is huge! So hungry, after being starved for all of 18 hours yesterday...poor little punkin.


----------



## inspiredgem

I'm so happy that Phil is doing better!


----------



## poopsie

Phil the Hutt


or Phutt for short


----------



## skyqueen

clevercat said:


> View attachment 3393886


Call me crazy but I think Phllip will look handsome and EXOTIC with his new ears!


----------



## clevercat

skyqueen said:


> Call me crazy but I think Phllip will look handsome and EXOTIC with his new ears!


Lol that's just what our vet said, that Phil will be a DIY Scottish Fold 

So I'm working from home today, which means Phil has been allowed out of juvy (kitten pen) for a few hours. He is currently sitting in the window with Ruben, birdwatching.


----------



## clevercat




----------



## vinbenphon1

Beautiful peecture  sleep means healing. I felt the greatest relief whenever Vincent slept during his recovery. Hugs.


----------



## poopsie

aaaawwwwwwwww.............................sleep tight l'il punkin


----------



## Cindi

Awwwww, he looks so content. I'm glad all the bad stuff is gone. Bellis has a wonky ear. I think it just makes her cuter.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Lol that's just what our vet said, that Phil will be a DIY Scottish Fold .



Lol... Phoenix is jealous. He was born into a Scottish Fold family, but didn't fold. And because he was a reject, I got him cheap. Ahahahahah


----------



## jenny70

Aww, Phil!  You're such a little trooper!  Keep healing little one!


----------



## cats n bags

Phil looks pretty good considering how recently he had the surgery.  I hope he continues to do well and that LV got all the bad stuff when she had to take his ear tops.

How do the other residents of BBT feel about Phil and his Philco Antenna Dish?


----------



## skyqueen

clevercat said:


> Lol that's just what our vet said, that Phil will be a DIY Scottish Fold
> 
> So I'm working from home today, which means Phil has been allowed out of juvy (kitten pen) for a few hours. He is currently sitting in the window with Ruben, birdwatching.


Poor darling...sending good thoughts Phil's way


----------



## boxermom

I wish I could give him a little hug. I'm glad he's resting ok.


----------



## boxermom

Cindi said:


> Awwwww, he looks so content. I'm glad all the bad stuff is gone. Bellis has a wonky ear. I think it just makes her cuter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395843


I love this photo of Bellis. We're always drawn to the animals who aren't "perfect". Who is, really? It's their personality and love that counts. Sadly, they are the ones overlooked when some people look for an animal to adopt.


----------



## clevercat

Today's Phillip bulletin. He is driving everyone mad with the sound of his scratchscratchscratch at teh CoS, I am so looking forward to him being cone-free  
Ears are healing really well, I think - and Phil has been allowed to stay out of juvy (kitten pen) whenever I'm home, so he is much happier.
Stinky's Mum asked what the others think to his Philco dish. Out of all of them, it is William (of course) who is absolutely entranced by it. He approaches Phil, peers in over the top of the cone and runs off giggling,  then slinks up sideways sniffing deeply and suspiciously at it...he will miss it when it's gone. Can't say the same for Phil, who is probably counting the hours until his post-op check on Monday afternoon..,


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Today's Phillip bulletin. He is driving everyone mad with the sound of his scratchscratchscratch at teh CoS, I am so looking forward to him being cone-free
> Ears are healing really well, I think - and Phil has been allowed to stay out of juvy (kitten pen) whenever I'm home, so he is much happier.
> Stinky's Mum asked what the others think to his Philco dish. Out of all of them, it is William (of course) who is absolutely entranced by it. He approaches Phil, peers in over the top of the cone and runs off giggling,  then slinks up sideways sniffing deeply and suspiciously at it...he will miss it when it's gone. Can't say the same for Phil, who is probably counting the hours until his post-op check on Monday afternoon..,


Maybe when Phil is done with his dish, he can give it to his little buddy William.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Maybe when Phil is done with his dish, he can give it to his little buddy William.


 He'd probably offer to fit it for him...
Today's Phillip Photo


----------



## boxermom

Good boy, Phil!  When you said 'Philco' it reminded me that when I was a kid there was a brand of tv called Philco. The CoS could be the antenna.
I'll bet if William had to wear the cone it wouldn't be nearly as interesting to him.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Good boy, Phil!  When you said 'Philco' it reminded me that when I was a kid there was a brand of tv called Philco. The CoS could be the antenna.
> I'll bet if William had to wear the cone it wouldn't be nearly as interesting to him.



William continues to be Most Interested in the Philco 
Here he is, being a chin rest...


----------



## sdkitty

clevercat said:


> William continues to be Most Interested in the Philco
> Here he is, being a chin rest...
> View attachment 3397720


LOL
sweet!
How many of these characters do you have?


----------



## jenny70

William, such a little helper!  Lol!


----------



## dusty paws

oh that photo of william and phil is so cute. continued healing thoughts to our phil!!


----------



## clevercat

Madelaine Cottontail has cemented her place at BBT. Surrounded by Angel's kittens, all wildly cheering her on  and gasping with admiration, she just yarked up the longest hairball I have ever seen. Seriously (and TMI, I know) it was about half the length of her body. To celebrate, she and the kittins raced around the kitchen afterwards, shrieking wildly and joyously as they went. We won't mention Clawed who went a little faster than planned when he skidded on said fur-ball. I am once again frantically scrubbing the floor with disinfectant and wondering if I can justify buying a(nother) pair of Chanel sunglasses as I am likely to need supersize shades to cover the bags under my eyes...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Madelaine Cottontail has cemented her place at BBT. Surrounded by Angel's kittens, all wildly cheering her on  and gasping with admiration, she just yarked up the longest hairball I have ever seen. Seriously (and TMI, I know) it was about half the length of her body. To celebrate, she and the kittins raced around the kitchen afterwards, shrieking wildly and joyously as they went. We won't mention Clawed who went a little faster than planned when he skidded on said fur-ball. I am once again frantically scrubbing the floor with disinfectant and wondering if I can justify buying a(nother) pair of Chanel sunglasses as I am likely to need supersize shades to cover the bags under my eyes...




I think Keaton and Clawed were separated at birth


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> I think Keaton and Clawed were separated at birth



How's the lovely Mr J doing today, poopsie?


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> How's the lovely Mr J doing today, poopsie?


He has perked up a bit. His appetite is a bit better and his eyes are brighter. I still noticed a bit of spotting and he soaked the towels in his hutch four times yesterday. I have given up on trying to administer the meds they gave. I cut back the dose and chased with water and he still drooled ropes of saliva. It distressed him so much that I just let him be. Sigh


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> He has perked up a bit. His appetite is a bit better and his eyes are brighter. I still noticed a bit of spotting and he soaked the towels in his hutch four times yesterday. I have given up on trying to administer the meds they gave. I cut back the dose and chased with water and he still drooled ropes of saliva. It distressed him so much that I just let him be. Sigh


Poor Mr. J.  

If that medicine is what I think it is, it is incredibly bitter and nasty.  I ended up getting some fun-size milky way dark bars with the vanilla goo inside.  I would cut the bottom chocolate away and scoop enough of the goo out to make a good cover over the pill.  If I popped the pill down the cat properly, it was down the hatch before the sugar dissolved and released the evil nasty inside.  The rest of the bar was my prize for pilling the cat.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Poor Mr. J.
> 
> If that medicine is what I think it is, it is incredibly bitter and nasty.  I ended up getting some fun-size milky way dark bars with the vanilla goo inside.  I would cut the bottom chocolate away and scoop enough of the goo out to make a good cover over the pill.  If I popped the pill down the cat properly, it was down the hatch before the sugar dissolved and released the evil nasty inside.  The rest of the bar was my prize for pilling the cat.




Unfortunately his is a nasty compounded liquid. Usually a liquid is easier but nothing is easy with this guy


----------



## sdkitty

poopsie said:


> Unfortunately his is a nasty compounded liquid. Usually a liquid is easier but nothing is easy with this guy


you have my sympathy.....one time Noche had to take a round of meds for 10 days or two weeks.  He was a cat who was difficult to force anything on.  So I tried everything to trick him.  He loved tuna flavored laxatone so I ground the pill up and put in there.  But after one or two times he was on to me.  Then I'd be chasing him around smearing the laxatone on his face to make him lick it off.  He got to the point where he wouldn't even take the laxatone plain again for a long time.  Sorry your kitty so so sick.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> He has perked up a bit. His appetite is a bit better and his eyes are brighter. I still noticed a bit of spotting and he soaked the towels in his hutch four times yesterday. I have given up on trying to administer the meds they gave. I cut back the dose and chased with water and he still drooled ropes of saliva. It distressed him so much that I just let him be. Sigh



Poor little man - stil, great news that his appetite has picked up. Sending you both many {{{hugs}}}.
Lazy Sunday morning at BBT - the sloths are all asleep at.the.same.time! It's a miracle. Possibly the first time since the kittins were born that I haven't heard the constant background noise of things being knocked off shelves, or the chatter of them talking to each other, or threatening each other, or shouting at me that they're 'hungry, starbin' an' feelin' faint and whereisourkibbles????'


----------



## vinbenphon1

That pic of Phil and William brought tears to my eyes. So sweet  and the song "Lean on me" is now playing in my head.


----------



## sdkitty

clevercat said:


> Poor little man - stil, great news that his appetite has picked up. Sending you both many {{{hugs}}}.
> Lazy Sunday morning at BBT - the sloths are all asleep at.the.same.time! It's a miracle. Possibly the first time since the kittins were born that I haven't heard the constant background noise of things being knocked off shelves, or the chatter of them talking to each other, or threatening each other, or shouting at me that they're 'hungry, starbin' an' feelin' faint and whereisourkibbles????'


the great fun of having kittens comes at a price, doesn't it?  there is so much fun with them but so much more peace with older kitties


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> That pic of Phil and William brought tears to my eyes. So sweet  and the song "Lean on me" is now playing in my head.



This is the one that makes me cry - William (again) with the sorely missed Gerbil. I imagine Gerbs, up at the Bridge, cuddling everyone and everything...


----------



## clevercat

sdkitty said:


> the great fun of having kittens comes at a price, doesn't it?  there is so much fun with them but so much more peace with older kitties



I have a feeling these will continue to be rowdy and wild until well into old age 
Speaking of which - it's almost time to get the burfday cake and the frostin' ready...Monday July 11th, the kittins turn three!!!!


----------



## sdkitty

clevercat said:


> This is the one that makes me cry - William (again) with the sorely missed Gerbil. I imagine him, up at the Bridge, cuddling everyone and everything...
> View attachment 3398806


aww!  I've never had kitties that bonded that way
right now we just have one ......maybe someday I'll get a couple of kittens from the same litter or two cats that grew up together


----------



## clevercat

One more Gerbil photo - my favourite picture of him and Tommy (RIP). Gerbs was a cat in a million...


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh those snoodle pics are so precious.


----------



## dusty paws

clever that one of gerbs and william should be framed


----------



## clevercat

Phillip gots bocks!


----------



## vinbenphon1

How did ma wittle pumpkin's check up go today Clever?

That snoodle pic of Tom and Gerbs is so beautiful


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> How did ma wittle pumpkin's check up go today Clever?
> 
> That snoodle pic of Tom and Gerbs is so beautiful



The punkin doesn't know it yet, but he is heading vet-wards in a little over ninety minutes time. I am keeping fingers crossed that the CoS can be removed today.
Meanwhile, gah William. I tore a piece of notepaper up this morning and squished it into a ball for him. He has been happily chasing it around for hours. The minute I started a conference call, I heard an unearthly wailing from him, followed by a temper tantrum meltdown of epic proportions. Racing to the kitchen, phone in hand, I realised his precious piece of paper was deep under the fridge and an upset William couldn't reach it. Imagine if you will, me flat on my stomach with a ruler in hand, trying to fish out the paper whilst carrying on a sane and coherent conversation with our merchandising team. Then imagine, having successfully found said paper and given it back to the tearful one, he looked at it and told me, "No fanks, Gramma, ai noes wants this anymores. Ai can has snack naow?"
Grrr.


----------



## sdkitty

clevercat said:


> The punkin doesn't know it yet, but he is heading vet-wards in a little over ninety minutes time. I am keeping fingers crossed that the CoS can be removed today.
> Meanwhile, gah William. I tore a piece of notepaper up this morning and squished it into a ball for him. He has been happily chasing it around for hours. The minute I started a conference call, I heard an unearthly wailing from him, followed by a temper tantrum meltdown of epic proportions. Racing to the kitchen, phone in hand, I realised his precious piece of paper was deep under the fridge and an upset William couldn't reach it. Imagine if you will, me flat on my stomach with a ruler in hand, trying to fish out the paper whilst carrying on a sane and coherent conversation with our merchandising team. Then imagine, having successfully found said paper and given it back to the tearful one, he looked at it and told me, "No fanks, Gramma, ai noes wants this anymores. Ai can has snack naow?"
> Grrr.


LOL.......we're here to serve them


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> View attachment 3399443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phillip gots bocks!
> View attachment 3399442


Have bocks, will fit.


----------



## clevercat

We're back. Phillip has a slight infection in the ear that had the growth and is therefore still in the CoS until at least next Monday. He also has another course of ABs and is on Loxicom for the next seven days. Aside from that, LV is pleased with his improvement and with the fact Phil has gained a half kilo since his surgery. Himself took it all in his stride, bright, curious and happy to see everyone in the waiting room. Clawed, booked in for the health check he should've had last week, well he is still under the bed - has been since I got the carriers out. Third time lucky, he's now booked in for next week...


----------



## clevercat

Phil, back to his usual scarf'n'barf self, has just power-yarked his brefus...right into the water bowl.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Ahahahaha  Bless. Glad to hear that he is healing well. 

 C'mon Clawed... You'se gotta have your check ups.

Phoenix and Bennett just had their check ups with our new mobile vet who looked after Vincent's eye tumour. He is so good, we learnt more about our cats in half an hour with him than we did in the 10 years with the vet clinic. Turns out that Bennett has cataracts. He has had them since kittenhood due to poor nutrition so they won't get worse, but geeze it explains a lot. We always suspected that he couldn't see things (or us) close up as he would turn his head sideways  and look out the corner of his eyes. And poor Phoenix, who had some dental work and xrays, has calcified discs along his spine and has had a back injury at some stage.  So now he is taking the same meds as Vincent for his arthritis. Geeze


----------



## dusty paws

I have thought about bringing a mobile vet in since Jax and Rosie hate hate hate their carriers so much. Good to know that you found some more info on your kitties vin.


----------



## clevercat

Gosh, vin - thank goodness you now have a vet who not only visits at home, but sounds head and shoulders above your last vet experience...Poor little Bennett and Phoenix. How is lovely Vincent getting on? 
Over here, Phillip is severely hacked off with teh CoS. However, his ears look great! The infection seems to have gone, and the scarring is beginning to fade nicely. He looks like a little bear...


----------



## clevercat

Gah, Phil made his ear bleed. I'm not even sure how that's possible given he hasn't been out of the CoS in a fortnight. I'll keep an eye on it today and run him over to LV if it gets any worse. It really doesn't look like he'll be free of the CoS any time soon...


----------



## vinbenphon1

dusty paws said:


> I have thought about bringing a mobile vet in since Jax and Rosie hate hate hate their carriers so much. Good to know that you found some more info on your kitties vin.



It's been far less stressful for all of us to have a vet come to the house. I used to feel so nauseous when it was time to get the carrier out. Knowing that they would be scared and stressed about going. Not to mention worrying about how many uncontrolled dogs that would be there too. I can't believe that it is not mandatory to have dogs on leads at the clinic and preferably muzzled.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Gah, Phil made his ear bleed. I'm not even sure how that's possible given he hasn't been out of the CoS in a fortnight. I'll keep an eye on it today and run him over to LV if it gets any worse. It really doesn't look like he'll be free of the CoS any time soon...



Naughty boy Phil.  His cone does look short in the photos like it doesn't go past his face. Vincent had a short one on when he came home after his eye op. It took him a few days to realise that he could reach his eye if he was curled up, so we had had to put a longer one on to stop him from scratching his stitches.


----------



## clevercat

Sittin' in Gramma's new brownies pan...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> View attachment 3403327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sittin' in Gramma's new brownies pan...


_Oh NOES!!!  Miss BJ!!!!!

Not dem kinda brownies!!!!  

Luv, Stinky _


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Gah, Phil made his ear bleed. I'm not even sure how that's possible given he hasn't been out of the CoS in a fortnight. I'll keep an eye on it today and run him over to LV if it gets any worse. It really doesn't look like he'll be free of the CoS any time soon...


Phil may have bumped his ear with the seam in the cone or the edge one of those holes.  Ears seem to like bleeding at the slightest trauma.  

We are still keeping him in our thoughts that he can heal up and not have any more problems with his ears.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Oh NOES!!!  Miss BJ!!!!!
> 
> Not dem kinda brownies!!!!
> 
> Luv, Stinky _



*snort* that's exactly what I was thinking when I took that photo.
I wonder if Anigene disinfectant tastes good when mixed with chocklit...


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> View attachment 3403327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sittin' in Gramma's new brownies pan...



Well of course!  Where else would you sit?  Too funny!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Phil may have bumped his ear with the seam in the cone or the edge one of those holes.  Ears seem to like bleeding at the slightest trauma.
> 
> We are still keeping him in our thoughts that he can heal up and not have any more problems with his ears.



Thank you - it's looking better already. I'm sure he dinged it on the seam. Poor little man. CoS removal can't come a moment too soon.


----------



## clevercat

Charlotte gots bocks time!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Charlotte gots bocks time!
> View attachment 3403389



 What a beauty!


----------



## boxermom

Hope Phil's ear gets all well soon and the cone can be put away.
IN the brownie pan---of course!
Charlotte looks comfy in the box--what is it with cats and boxes??


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Hope Phil's ear gets all well soon and the cone can be put away.
> IN the brownie pan---of course!
> Charlotte looks comfy in the box--what is it with cats and boxes??



Talking of boxes, I just sprinkled some catnip in the cats current favourite bocks. Eamonn is completely stoned on the stuff, as you can see...
'Too much 'nip, Mammy...but it's good, it's aaaaaaallllllll good'


----------



## clevercat

In other news, the budding romance between William and Charlotte-Penelope has hit a road block. It was so cute to see them at brefus time this morning, crouched side by side as they nommed on their kibble. Then Char made the mistake of helping herself to a mouthful of food from Wiiliam's bowl. He was furious and immediately swatted her out of the way. Nobody, NOBODY, comes between Romeo and his food...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Lol William  

Such a sweet pic of Charlotte in da bocks and Eamonn is hysterical on his nippy nip. 

Bow is Phillip doing Clever?


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Talking of boxes, I just sprinkled some catnip in the cats current favourite bocks. Eamonn is completely stoned on the stuff, as you can see...
> 'Too much 'nip, Mammy...but it's good, it's aaaaaaallllllll good'
> View attachment 3404267




LOL......I was just going to post with the suggestion of putting nip-in-the-box, so.................nm. GMTA and all that


----------



## dusty paws

eamonn!


----------



## clevercat

The morning after teh night before. Here we have three cats all badly hungover after partaking of a little too much 'nip.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Lol William
> 
> Such a sweet pic of Charlotte in da bocks and Eamonn is hysterical on his nippy nip.
> 
> Bow is Phillip doing Clever?



Phillip is in a phoul mood, heartily sick of teh CoS. Please excuse the mucky face, I think trying to give him a wash this morning well, that would've tipped him over the edge...


I have a feeling he is going to be wearing it for at least another week. *sigh*
In other, more cheerful news, it's a big day tomorrow for teh kittins of Butterbean Towers...they're THREE!!!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Dat face... Oh Phil. Hang in there your almost healed.


----------



## clevercat

Wills gets a pre-burfday baff from Super Rubes ❤️


----------



## boxermom

Aww, Phil. Healing is hard. I love seeing Ruben as part of the family, considering his former life.


----------



## mp4

Poor Phil!!!  Be patient, the CoS will go away!!!  Hopefully the celebrations tomorrow will lighten his mood!


----------



## clevercat

Phil pheels much brighter this afternoon. A handful of Dreamies (cheese flavour, pleaseandthankyou), a good wash and brush up (courtesy of Mummy) a cuddle, and he is all happy and purry again. Yay!


----------



## buzzytoes

Poor Phil Man and his extended stay in the CoS. His ears look terrific!!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> The morning after teh night before. Here we have three cats all badly hungover after partaking of a little too much 'nip.
> View attachment 3405053




That flooring is worth it's weight in gold


----------



## dusty paws

phil! you are looking better!


----------



## clevercat

Three years ago this morning, Angel was in labour. I remember having to leave her to go to a meeting - racing back home as fast as I could, by the time I arrived home the cat sitter was already in place and several kittens had already arrived. 
Remembering Pearl and Patrick today, as well as the two siblings who died at birth...
Still, this is such a happy day - the maniacs are three years old, imagine!
A little trip down memory lane...
Beaker-Jane




Jasmine 


Gramma's widdle man, William



My favourite photo of Willow, Clawed and Beaker - the kittens were going through a very gassy stage at that point and Clawed had just tooted 


Happy, Happy Birthday, Kittins!!


----------



## cats n bags

Hoppy Birdies Teeny Bebe Tittens!!


----------



## jenny70

Happy Birfday little ones!  I can't believe you're 3!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hooray your three....  Happy big birthday


----------



## boxermom

I love the photos. So hard to believe they're 3!  Happy burfday, kittens!


----------



## dusty paws

HAPPY BIRFDAY TITTENS!!!


----------



## clevercat

Thank you, thank you!! 
Where did three whole years go...
Meanwhile, Phillip and I are back from the vet. The moment he saw the carrier, Clawed decided he wouldn't be keeping his appointment because, 'Gramma, eberyone knoes Burfday Boize noes has to be stressed on their Big Day!' and immediately nipped under the bed where I couldn't reach him.
Phil on the other hand, was a little cherub. So well behaved and happy. LV removed some stitches (the rest will dissolve) and cleaned his ears out  and - yay - I can now see how well he is healing up. Teh ebil CoS needs to stay on for another five days, but Phil doesn't need any further medication. Here he is, all cleaned up.


----------



## jenny70

Oh Phil you are looking more handsome than ever!


----------



## boxermom

You're looking good, Phil! And that ebil cone will soon be gone.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Was there cake Clever?


----------



## vinbenphon1

Ma widdle pumpkin is looking amazeballs


----------



## Cindi

Looking good sweet Phillip. Happy Birthday Kittens!!!! I can't believe it has been 3 years. I remember that day I was checking this thread like a crazy person every 5 minutes. lol


----------



## buzzytoes

Happy Belated Birfday Tittens!!


----------



## clevercat

Gah, the cuteness! Phillip is phinally cone-phree and pheeling phabulous ❤️❤️❤️


I am hopeful he stays that way - the cone has to go back on if he starts scratching...


----------



## clevercat

Gah, I meant to quote @vinbenphon1 there...
Cake and frosting nomnomnom


----------



## sdkitty

clevercat said:


> Gah, the cuteness! Phillip is phinally cone-phree and pheeling phabulous ❤️❤️❤️
> View attachment 3409506
> 
> I am hopeful he stays that way - the cone has to go back on if he starts scratching...


Oh, good for Phil to be cone free....and out of confinement?


----------



## clevercat

sdkitty said:


> Oh, good for Phil to be cone free....and out of confinement?



Oh yes - he was out of confinement about a week after the op ❤️


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Gah, the cuteness! Phillip is phinally cone-phree and pheeling phabulous ❤️❤️❤️
> View attachment 3409506
> 
> I am hopeful he stays that way - the cone has to go back on if he starts scratching...




That's my boy! mwahmwahmwahmwahmwah


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay Philly boy!!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Gah, the cuteness! Phillip is phinally cone-phree and pheeling phabulous [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3409506
> 
> I am hopeful he stays that way - the cone has to go back on if he starts scratching...



That face!  So handsome!


----------



## dusty paws

phil! you look phantastic!


----------



## boxermom

Phil, you look phenomenal!


----------



## clevercat

Phil would like to phank his tPF aunties for all their good phoughts 
BOCKS times is all the better without that pesky cone.


----------



## Cindi

Looking good sweet Phillip. You enjoy your box time.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Looking good sweet Phillip. You enjoy your box time.


Iz mai bocks naow, Aunty Cindi. Mine and nobodies else can has!


----------



## clevercat

^^^ or not, as it turns out.
Just as I hit 'Post Reply', Murphy the thug walked by and booted Phil out. He is such a toad.


----------



## clevercat

Clawed enjoys Bocks Times ❤️


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


>




I could watch this over and over - teh widdle cat in the middle, he looks like he is conducting ❤️ Thank you for posting, poopsie ❤️


----------



## clevercat

Mama!!! HAY!! MAMA!!!


AH'M SITTIN' IN TEH BROWNIES PAN!!! YOU NOES CAN STOP ME!!!l


 PPPFFFFTTTT!


----------



## boxermom

poopsie said:


>



This is the best!!


----------



## poopsie

boxermom said:


> This is the best!!




I think clever should do this in her house.........only have one less bocks than there are kittehs.  Hilarity should ensue


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> I think clever should do this in her house.........only have one less bocks than there are kittehs.  Hilarity should ensue



Lol, they would see that as grounds for having me charged with animal cruelty. I can see them now, racing to the 'pooter to get the details of the RSPCK (K = kittehs, of course ).


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hooray ma Philly cheese squeeze


----------



## clevercat

Clawed and Wills - a rare group shot


----------



## clevercat

Gah, I can't cope with the cuteness ❤️
Phil continues to do well. I'm so glad the CoS is off, I hadn't realised it had irritated his neck and given him a painful looking rash


----------



## poopsie

Oh poor Phil!  He still looks so distinguished..


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> Gah, I can't cope with the cuteness ❤️
> Phil continues to do well. I'm so glad the CoS is off, I hadn't realised it had irritated his neck and given him a painful looking rash
> View attachment 3411946



Yay Phil!!!  He must be pheeling phabulous now that his ears are healing!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Gah, I can't cope with the cuteness [emoji173]️
> Phil continues to do well. I'm so glad the CoS is off, I hadn't realised it had irritated his neck and given him a painful looking rash
> View attachment 3411946


Oh my gosh he still looks like he is totally looking down his nose at you. Oh Phil!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Gah, I can't cope with the cuteness ❤️
> Phil continues to do well. I'm so glad the CoS is off, I hadn't realised it had irritated his neck and given him a painful looking rash
> View attachment 3411946


Love this pic... Like he is saying "silly human woman, bring me my chicken".


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Love this pic... Like he is saying "silly human woman, bring me my chicken".



Did sumbodies sai chikkins???


----------



## clevercat

Meanwhil, ohemmcheese it's so stinking hot here. Six more weeks until Stinky Day and the return of crisp, cold mornings. 
The cats are positioned in front of the fans and Phillip is melting, being absorbed into teh sofa...


----------



## vinbenphon1

You look amazing Phill (

Ok big breaths everybody at Bbt and blow some of that warm air down here. We are having the coldest winter ever. Brrrrrrrr


----------



## boxermom

Phil looks pretty relaxed there, even if it's hot. I'll bet he's so relieved to have the cone off. Our dogs always hated them. Imagine if humans had to wear them!

We're having the hot summer too, clever. I hope it cools off a bit for both of us. Sabo likes to lay in front of the fan too.


----------



## sdkitty

clevercat said:


> Meanwhil, ohemmcheese it's so stinking hot here. Six more weeks until Stinky Day and the return of crisp, cold mornings.
> The cats are positioned in front of the fans and Phillip is melting, being absorbed into teh sofa...
> View attachment 3412988


he looks nice and relaxed....good work kitty mommie


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Meanwhil, ohemmcheese it's so stinking hot here. Six more weeks until Stinky Day and the return of crisp, cold mornings.
> The cats are positioned in front of the fans and Phillip is melting, being absorbed into teh sofa...
> View attachment 3412988


I won't mention that we had snow about 100 miles away last weekend....might be a wet winter for us!


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Phil looks pretty relaxed there, even if it's hot. I'll bet he's so relieved to have the cone off. Our dogs always hated them. Imagine if humans had to wear them!
> 
> We're having the hot summer too, clever. I hope it cools off a bit for both of us. Sabo likes to lay in front of the fan too.





buzzytoes said:


> I won't mention that we had snow about 100 miles away last weekend....might be a wet winter for us!



It's.just.too.stinking.hot. Package up some snow please buzzy - boxermom and I would like a parcel each.
Right now it's about 34degrees outside. I had to go out this morning and let me tell you the commute was gross. Deodorant, people, deodorant! 
I left all the fans on at home (Mr Dyson, I love you ❤️) and when I got back, this little lot were flaked out in front of them..
Maddie Cottontail thinks the heat is my fault and therefore has an attitude with me- written all over her little Ragdoll face


Angel enjoys the benefits of the air fan


Little Livvie remains very attached to teh brownies pan ❤️


----------



## clevercat

My annual ranty whining about the heat continues apace...I have been out in a meeting today. Getting there was one thing, but getting home...a journey that should've taken around an hour took three. Traffic totally gridlocked in the City, I ended up walking. In that humidity. Eww gross. Anyway - I found a park! Like a little oasis of calm behind St Paul's cathedral. Finally arrived at the station to see my train heading out and the next one delayed by almost an hour. Le sigh. Back home and walking up the path to BBT, William was waiting in the window and he was Not Pleased. Hissing at me so loudly that I could see his tonsils, I am given to understand the kibble bowl had been empty for about ten minutes and he and his siblings were furious with me. Finally, litter bockes cleaned, floors washed, kittehs fed, I am heading for a cool bath and an adult beverage. Bliss.


----------



## clevercat

Charlotte waits for winter...


----------



## boxermom

I have London's weather on my weather app cities. High 80's (F) is hot for a large city--all the streets and buildings make it feel hotter. We're at the same temperature with much higher humidity. I wouldn't be able to walk that far. 

Wills expects you to be at his beck and call. I'm with Charlotte---come on, winter!!


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I have London's weather on my weather app cities. High 80's (F) is hot for a large city--all the streets and buildings make it feel hotter. We're at the same temperature with much higher humidity. I wouldn't be able to walk that far.
> 
> Wills expects you to be at his beck and call. I'm with Charlotte---come on, winter!!



I can't say I enjoyed it, boxermom...the humidity is really high today, no movement to the air. Add to that I was carrying files of paperwork with me and wearing heels - not a good combination.
Working from home tomorrow, so at least Wills will be happy.
How is my lovely Sabo doing? ❤️


----------



## boxermom

Heels?!#@ You deserve a medal.

He's doing great, clever. He acts younger than 11+ years old. We only had one dog live longer than he is now. She was a senior rescue girl who the vet guessed was 13 when she died. That's ancient for a Boxer. I dread the day we lose Sabo, but we enjoy each day.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Charlotte waits for winter...
> View attachment 3415006


  Maybe a lion king cut would help with the heat?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Maybe a lion king cut would help with the heat?


Lol, vanity would prevent Miss Charlotte from considering that...whatever would her boifren think?? 
Meanwhile on another stinking hot day, Ruben can has bocks!


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Heels?!#@ You deserve a medal.
> 
> He's doing great, clever. He acts younger than 11+ years old. We only had one dog live longer than he is now. She was a senior rescue girl who the vet guessed was 13 when she died. That's ancient for a Boxer. I dread the day we lose Sabo, but we enjoy each day.



I'm so pleased to hear my puppeh crush is doing well. All we can do as they grow older is to make them happy, safe, loved and comfortable and I know Sabo has the best doggy-parents ever. How about his gurlfren', Penny? Please plant a smooshy kiss on that widdle nose for me, boxermom - if Sabo won't be too embarrassed ❤️❤️


----------



## cats n bags

Stinker has asked if we can come hang out at BBT for a bit.  The weather guesser says we get  95 stinkin'  degrees, and right now the 80's sound a bit better.


----------



## boxermom

I like Ruben in his bocks.

Penny is still around but she's switched her affections to younger, more active dogs. Sabo seems resigned but ok with it. It was a May-December romance that wasn't going to last.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Stinker has asked if we can come hang out at BBT for a bit.  The weather guesser says we get  95 stinkin'  degrees, and right now the 80's sound a bit better.



HAY!! HAY! MISS STINKERBELLE!!
You can haz bringing sum icy creams with you? We's all melty an' irritable ober here, icy creams would help to cool our toe beans. Gramma wants to knoes if Mr Kitty will be staying with us 
You still gots that oringy convertible? We can go out for drive an makes teh mischief!
Love
D'Beaks



boxermom said:


> I like Ruben in his bocks.
> 
> Penny is still around but she's switched her affections to younger, more active dogs. Sabo seems resigned but ok with it. It was a May-December romance that wasn't going to last.



Aww, Sabo. These girls are such heartbreakers...
Never mind, extra scritchies from Aunty Clever.


----------



## cats n bags

_Hay!!!  Miss BJ!!!!  

I do still have the oringy 'bertible.  We can go fer Ice Creamz,  but you gots to promise not to dunk toe beans in it.  We don't wantz to attract bearz wif sticky toe printz on dash board.  I kin bring dust bunny  fat boy an leave him der.  He parks his fuzzy butt in front of fans and blows all the breezy airz on his tummy fuzz.  Nobody else gitz cool breezes cuz he warmed up all the air.  

Luv,
Stinky _


----------



## clevercat

Wills gives Ruben a baff ❤️


----------



## clevercat

^^^ Pee Ess - See how shiny and soft and smooth Ruben's toe beans are now. He is living the life he always wanted - that of a pampered haus Panther ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Stinker has asked if we can come hang out at BBT for a bit.  The weather guesser says we get  95 stinkin'  degrees, and right now the 80's sound a bit better.



I'll take that 95......we have been weltering in triple digits


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> ^^^ Pee Ess - See how shiny and soft and smooth Ruben's toe beans are now. He is living the life he always wanted - that of a pampered haus Panther ❤️❤️❤️




awwwwwwww..........................extra smoochies for the HP


----------



## boxermom

poopsie said:


> I'll take that 95......we have been weltering in triple digits


I really feel for you. Hot weather bothers me terribly. Hope you get some relief soon. It 's hard on humans and animals too.


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> I'll take that 95......we have been weltering in triple digits


OK then, on the count of 3, everyone move 1500 miles east.  1...2...

dang it, it's too hot to even count.


----------



## clevercat

Where's @vinbenphon1? Its winter over there - everyone, pack your bags, let's go stay with Vincent, Bennett and Phoenix!
Last one on teh airplane buys the snow cones!


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Where's @vinbenphon1? Its winter over there - everyone, pack your bags, let's go stay with Vincent, Bennett and Phoenix!
> Last one on teh airplane buys the snow cones!


 Lol. We are down here in Madora Bay, Western Australia... Set up the spare bed Bennett. He will be so excited he loves having friends. 
It dropped to  4°C over night brrrrrrrrr. At the moment its 14°C and a bit icy chilly. Not good for the ole kitty OA though. Normally we don't drop under double digits even during the night. Some places have had snow . 

How is Phill?


----------



## poopsie

lmao at the time I had to point out to one of my customers that 32 degrees in Oz wasn't freezing


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Lol. We are down here in Madora Bay, Western Australia... Set up the spare bed Bennett. He will be so excited he loves having friends.
> It dropped to  4°C over night brrrrrrrrr. At the moment its 14°C and a bit icy chilly. Not good for the ole kitty OA though. Normally we don't drop under double digits even during the night. Some places have had snow .
> 
> How is Phill?



Here I am, Aunty Veee! DOWN HERE!!


The background bad is the stinkin' stoopid hot sun coming in through the curtains - it's not even 7.30am!


----------



## clevercat

Does anybodies wants to can has a tray full of blondies?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Does anybodies wants to can has a tray full of blondies?
> View attachment 3418077


WOW!!!

That is one fluffer butter! 

I think someone needs to buy more cookware if anybody is going to get some brownies around here.  I don't see William in the pic, so I guess these treats don't have nuts.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> That is one fluffer butter!
> 
> I think someone needs to buy more cookware if anybody is going to get some brownies around here.  I don't see William in the pic, so I guess these treats don't have nuts.



Ha! I had to lift her, brownies tray and all, and carry her like the small chocolate pointed empress she is, into the lounge when I wanted to do some cooking today. Cue immediate tantrum, followed by a sulk.


----------



## boxermom

Aww, but she knows how beautiful she is. A princess should have her choice of seats.

Phil, I'm sorry you're hot but you are looking really handsome.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Aww, but she knows how beautiful she is. A princess should have her choice of seats.
> 
> Phil, I'm sorry you're hot but you are looking really handsome.



Too darn right, Aunty boxermom. Too darn right. ❤️


Pee Ess - a blushing Phil says phanks


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Does anybodies wants to can has a tray full of blondies?
> View attachment 3418077



Lol, boy that brownie pan is a huge hit at BBT!!


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> Does anybodies wants to can has a tray full of blondies?
> View attachment 3418077





I miss Georgie puss


----------



## clevercat

mp4 said:


> I miss Georgie puss


Who, me?


----------



## clevercat

I am going to have to say goodbye to the wasps this week. They built their nest at ankle height and getting in and out of BBT without them swirling madly around me has been a real challenge. I still think if it was just me, I'd let them alone but I have Doris, Millicent and her cubs (we can has a focks family now! Six ungrateful brats who are very picky about what they will and won't eat), my neighbour and my puppeh-nephew...also the Ocado man had to unpack the shopping this morning with a dozen wasps buzzing irritably around him. I hope it's humane. *sigh*
In other news, poor Phillip is on a course of Forti Flora - he has truly explosive diahorrea. Truly stinky, too. Once again, I answer the door to the delivery man only to see him reel back from teh stench. Of course, not a cat to be seen so he probably thought I was responsible for it...


----------



## clevercat

Angel and Clawed, synchronised napping in front of the cold air fan...
Hard to believe, isn't it, that the tiny scrap of a kitten who we thought would die, is now bigger than his mama ❤️


----------



## clevercat

Just.too.stinking.hot.


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> Who, me?
> View attachment 3418866



I feel better now!


----------



## clevercat

Phillip is doing so well ❤️


----------



## poopsie

.........................wait......................WHAT?!?!?! Millicent has SIX bebehs? SIX little fockses 
I demand peekchures


----------



## dusty paws

GEORGIE!!! 

also, love synchronised sleeping.


----------



## clevercat

The waspies are gone 
This morning, I knew I'd have to do something quickly or someone was going to be hurt - worried about Millicent's children in case they thought wasps were fun things to chase and catch - the wasps were in my hair and swirling around en masse...and in this heat, things were only going to get worse. The bug man said I was lucky to get away without being stung as wasps who have nests that low down (ankle height) tend to be far more territorial and aggressive. It was over in minutes - bug man said I am the first person he's known to be concerned that it would be painless fo them. I feel bad about this, but I'd have felt worse if one of the animals was hurt by them.


----------



## boxermom

You did the right thing, clever. One of our dogs had a bad reaction after a wasp sting. They are aggressive, unlike bumble bees and some others. The baby kits could've been hurt or you!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> The waspies are gone
> This morning, I knew I'd have to do something quickly or someone was going to be hurt - worried about Millicent's children in case they thought wasps were fun things to chase and catch - the wasps were in my hair and swirling around en masse...and in this heat, things were only going to get worse. The bug man said I was lucky to get away without being stung as wasps who have nests that low down (ankle height) tend to be far more territorial and aggressive. It was over in minutes - bug man said I am the first person he's known to be concerned that it would be painless fo them. I feel bad about this, but I'd have felt worse if one of the animals was hurt by them.


You did the right thing.  The bug man's spray is far more effective than what you could have bought in a store and kills them quickly.  If it helps at all, all of the other wasps in the city will die soon as fall and winter comes.  They get more aggressive now because food is getting scarce for them and there are going to be some that will starve.  The ones that don't starve will probably freeze when the killing frosts come.  There will only be a few that survive to the next spring.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> You did the right thing, clever. One of our dogs had a bad reaction after a wasp sting. They are aggressive, unlike bumble bees and some others. The baby kits could've been hurt or you!





cats n bags said:


> You did the right thing.  The bug man's spray is far more effective than what you could have bought in a store and kills them quickly.  If it helps at all, all of the other wasps in the city will die soon as fall and winter comes.  They get more aggressive now because food is getting scarce for them and there are going to be some that will starve.  The ones that don't starve will probably freeze when the killing frosts come.  There will only be a few that survive to the next spring.



Thank you, ladies. I felt bad about it all day but it was nice to be able to porch sit this morning without a bunch of grumpy wasps swirling wildly around me. It's quiet out there now...
Which is more than can be said for inside BBT - William and Clawed are in a time-out after brawling like street cats this morning. From what I could see, William pushed Clawed out of the way in order to be first in the queue for the brefus buffet and Clawed shoved him back. Next thing I knew, the two of them looked like a cartoon sketch of a fight - just a blur of legs and teef. Angel walked in, took one look at her unruly sons then walked back out so it was left to me to untangle them and tell them off for being naughty. Both are now sulking furiously. Which at least means I can have some peace for a while...


----------



## clevercat

Livvie moves out of the brownie pan (temporarily) in order to take up a new position 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Phil melts in the heat...


Maddie looks Shocked. Shocked and Disappointed to learn the heat is here for another few weeks yet.


----------



## poopsie

Quick! Make the chocolate cake


----------



## clevercat

Lol, too late. She's back in the brownies pan


----------



## dusty paws

a little bit of livvie love with every brownie...


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> a little bit of livvie love with every brownie...



Everyone knoes, Aunty Paws, that cookies taste better with cat hair  Love, Livvie-Pie
How is Mr Jax getting on, any progress?


----------



## clevercat

All innocent and angelic and suchlike ❤️


----------



## poopsie

........................................waiting for the other shoe to drop


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> ........................................waiting for the other shoe to drop


LOL! It's very unnerving, watching her act so saintly and good. I wonder what she's plotting...


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> Everyone knoes, Aunty Paws, that cookies taste better with cat hair  Love, Livvie-Pie
> How is Mr Jax getting on, any progress?


we have good and bad days.  i'm getting another herbal remedy to try and may have another behaviorist come out. my other idea is to bring him for paw xrays to see if it's his declawing that is giving him an issue, or start with kidney tests. 
he knows that i am putting a pill in his food and will eat ms. rosie's instead of his own. sigh.


----------



## clevercat

I had a couple of deliveries this morning and D'Beaks is delighted that one of those items arrived in a bocks!


Willow (Im)patiently waits for Bocks Tiems


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> we have good and bad days.  i'm getting another herbal remedy to try and may have another behaviorist come out. my other idea is to bring him for paw xrays to see if it's his declawing that is giving him an issue, or start with kidney tests.
> he knows that i am putting a pill in his food and will eat ms. rosie's instead of his own. sigh.



Oh Jaxie...poor little guy. He is so lucky to have you and Mr Paws to love him, dusty.


----------



## clevercat

Hurrah!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> ........................................waiting for the other shoe to drop



Also and in other news - remember the saintly child of a few days ago? Remember what poopsie said?
Not just one shoe that dropped, it was a pair.
One phone charger, snipped neatly in two by a sharp set of teef.
One brownie tray, vacant this morning, due to the fact somebodies had yarked in it.
Could these things possibly be the fault of a small chocolate point Birman? Or is she right in her theory that *drumroll* please, "MAMA! TEH MONSTERS ARE BACK!!


----------



## clevercat

Georgie is shedding. Person! Person! Puts these up on eBay immediately! Groes your own Grumpiness for just elebenty twelbe GBP!
Pee Ess: Makes sure Donald Grump is on teh Blocked Buyers List. I noes wants him wearing my greatness as a too-pee.


----------



## poopsie

Bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## buzzytoes

Georgie you must be ten pounds lighter!! Certainly ten times handsomer!


----------



## boxermom

George, it's just the right color for The Donald!


----------



## clevercat

Beaker gots (new) bocks ❤️


----------



## poopsie

such a pretty girl


----------



## clevercat

ZOMG! Look up there! That debilishly hansum cat up there look jus' like yours truly!


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> Oh Jaxie...poor little guy. He is so lucky to have you and Mr Paws to love him, dusty.


thanks clever. i just keep hoping we can get back to a good spot. i can deal with the poop..but the pee is another issue.


----------



## dusty paws

GEORGIE!!!!


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> thanks clever. i just keep hoping we can get back to a good spot. i can deal with the poop..but the pee is another issue.


Yep. I am used to picking up 'chocklit eggs' left behind by Maddie and Char, at least they're easy to deal with. The peeing, OTOH, when Simon and Foster were in full flow ( sorry), was unbearable. The number of times I crawled into bed only to realise I would have to deal with a wet mattress and a stinky duvet before I could go to sleep...ugh. @poopsie had a great idea that sometimes helped - throwing those £1 shower curtains over the bed whenever I left the bedroom. Maybe you could do that for Mr Jax if he pees in/on a certain area?


----------



## clevercat

Phil!


----------



## clevercat

It's only just dawning on me how much like Gerbil William has become. Look at this... ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## boxermom

Aww, they are adorable.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Phil!
> View attachment 3426810



Handsome boy!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> It's only just dawning on me how much like Gerbil William has become. Look at this... [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 3426816



What a sweet picture!


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> It's only just dawning on me how much like Gerbil William has become. Look at this... ❤️❤️❤️❤️
> View attachment 3426816




This just melted my heart!!!!


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> Yep. I am used to picking up 'chocklit eggs' left behind by Maddie and Char, at least they're easy to deal with. The peeing, OTOH, when Simon and Foster were in full flow ( sorry), was unbearable. The number of times I crawled into bed only to realise I would have to deal with a wet mattress and a stinky duvet before I could go to sleep...ugh. @poopsie had a great idea that sometimes helped - throwing those £1 shower curtains over the bed whenever I left the bedroom. Maybe you could do that for Mr Jax if he pees in/on a certain area?


My problem is that sometimes it changes. Today it was the sofa. But he did also use the box. Sigh. I just want him to go back to being his old self.


----------



## clevercat

I have very sad news today from Western Australia. Our dear Vincent Ivanhoe Vinbenphoen passed across to the Rainbow Bridge on Saturday last week. As you know from @vinbenphon1's posts, Vincent had bravely fought a number of serious health issues in the last few months. Sadly, it was discovered last week that Vincent had developed lung cancer. Vinbenphoen and her husband did the hardest, kindest thing they could and let Vincent pass peacefully and with dignity at home, surrounded with their love. I just know that Gerbil was waiting for him at the Gates and he and the BBT gang already up at the Bridge, they will take care of our little British Shorthair man until it is time for him to be reunited with his family.
Vinbenphoen is understandably devastated by the loss of her blue boy and has asked me to post here for her. Please say a prayer for Vincent and hold a good thought for the Vinbenphoen family.
V - sending you much love and every sympathy.


----------



## boxermom

I'm so sorry and sad about Vincent. Prayers for his loving family.


----------



## poopsie

aw damn.  So very sorry to hear this. Sending much  to them


----------



## dusty paws

V I'm so sorry for the loss of Vincent. Play hard up at the bridge handsome boy.


----------



## jenny70

V, I'm so, so sorry for your loss of your precious Vincent. [emoji173]️


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh sweet Vincent. At least his now free of pain. So sorry for your loss V.


----------



## cats n bags

I'm so sorry to hear Vincent has gone to the bridge.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> aw damn.  So very sorry to hear this. Sending much  to them





dusty paws said:


> V I'm so sorry for the loss of Vincent. Play hard up at the bridge handsome boy.





jenny70 said:


> V, I'm so, so sorry for your loss of your precious Vincent. [emoji173]️





buzzytoes said:


> Oh sweet Vincent. At least his now free of pain. So sorry for your loss V.





cats n bags said:


> I'm so sorry to hear Vincent has gone to the bridge.





boxermom said:


> I'm so sorry and sad about Vincent. Prayers for his loving family.



Thank you all so much. I know vinbenphoen will appreciate your good thoughts. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## clevercat

Beaker-Jane! Lookit the widdle freckled nosey. ❤️


----------



## clevercat

Clawed doesn't realise it yet, but having seen the size of him in this photo


he is on a diet and exercise plan.
Here he is in his feline cardio class


----------



## clevercat

This is me and, I guess quite a few of us here.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Clawed doesn't realise it yet, but having seen the size of him in this photo
> View attachment 3428330
> 
> he is on a diet and exercise plan.
> Here he is in his feline cardio class
> View attachment 3428332
> 
> View attachment 3428335



In that second photo he looks less than impressed with his new cardio workout!  Lol!!


----------



## inspiredgem

Please offer my condolences to vinbenphoen on the loss of her dear Vincent.


----------



## boxermom

B-J's whiskers! Very impressive, girl!

That description you posted........me too. It can be exhausting and sad to feel so deeply when other people and animals are suffering. Too much empathy, I guess.


----------



## dusty paws

my mom has said that we are not the type to own animals because we love them too much and grieve deeply when they are gone. but i couldn't imagine my life without my furkids.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Wills you are a chunky munky!! 

I don't know that I am full on empath, but definitely on the border or have a little bit in me. After my Uncle's funeral a couple years ago I had to spend the night at a hotel before going home because I just needed to be around absolutely NO ONE. Like I needed just silence for an evening!


----------



## vinbenphon1

I am so thankful that there is a forum of such compassionate people and I couldn't think of a better group of friends to share such a personal tragedy with. In fact, you are the first ones I wanted to let know that Vincent had passed. I am truly, truly grateful to you all for your support, kindness and prayers. And especially Clever as I know it was difficult for her to post such sad news. I understand that reading about someone else's loss takes a piece out of us all, but I think what we lose is a strength gained by the other. For me this is true.


----------



## dusty paws

huge huge hugs vin.. sending lots of love your way.


----------



## clevercat

inspiredgem said:


> Please offer my condolences to vinbenphoen on the loss of her dear Vincent.





boxermom said:


> B-J's whiskers! Very impressive, girl!
> 
> That description you posted........me too. It can be exhausting and sad to feel so deeply when other people and animals are suffering. Too much empathy, I guess.





dusty paws said:


> my mom has said that we are not the type to own animals because we love them too much and grieve deeply when they are gone. but i couldn't imagine my life without my furkids.





buzzytoes said:


> Oh Wills you are a chunky munky!!
> 
> I don't know that I am full on empath, but definitely on the border or have a little bit in me. After my Uncle's funeral a couple years ago I had to spend the night at a hotel before going home because I just needed to be around absolutely NO ONE. Like I needed just silence for an evening!


 
boxermom is right - it's exhausting. I only have to read of animal cruelty and it haunts me...
Also I absolutely hate the way I pick up on people's moods - on the bus a while ago, the woman next to me was radiating intense anger and venom (she didn't say a word to me, I just felt it) - I had to get off a stop early, it was so bad.
As much as I feel for animals, I have to say I am not so empathetic towards humans, though. 'People stink' is my motto. The exceptions being my tPF family 



vinbenphon1 said:


> I am so thankful that there is a forum of such compassionate people and I couldn't think of a better group of friends to share such a personal tragedy with. In fact, you are the first ones I wanted to let know that Vincent had passed. I am truly, truly grateful to you all for your support, kindness and prayers. And especially Clever as I know it was difficult for her to post such sad news. I understand that reading about someone else's loss takes a piece out of us all, but I think what we lose is a strength gained by the other. For me this is true.



Big hugs, V. I know the world is a dark place for the Vinbenphon family right now. The thing with grief, it can't be rushed. You just have to take baby steps, a day at a time 

The BBT gang is sulking. You know I am lucky enough to work from home the majority of the time, but there are those weeks when I have to leave the house (boo). This week I have been out in meetings all day and after work have been taking colleagues out to dinner. This means I've left the cats for twelve hour stretches, which in turn means I am greeted by Melodramatic cats, all hurling themselves at me and wailing about being Left Alone and Abandoned and - most importantly- Bery, Bery Hungry. They really don't appreciate that this job prevents them from the indignity of eating generic food - the horror, the horror


----------



## buzzytoes

vinbenphon1 said:


> I am so thankful that there is a forum of such compassionate people and I couldn't think of a better group of friends to share such a personal tragedy with. In fact, you are the first ones I wanted to let know that Vincent had passed. I am truly, truly grateful to you all for your support, kindness and prayers. And especially Clever as I know it was difficult for her to post such sad news. I understand that reading about someone else's loss takes a piece out of us all, but I think what we lose is a strength gained by the other. For me this is true.


----------



## clevercat

I turned my back for just a second, while I made my coffee...
Hmm. Dis look interestin' 


Ohmnomnom vegan cuppie-cake!


----------



## buzzytoes

Well really can you blame her? I mean it is a cupcake after all....not like it was salad.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> I turned my back for just a second, while I made my coffee...
> Hmm. Dis look interestin'
> View attachment 3430926
> 
> Ohmnomnom vegan cuppie-cake!
> View attachment 3430927



Look at that little pink tongue! [emoji173]️


----------



## clevercat

After a very busy week, it's time to sink into the sofa. Going nowhere, doing nothing. Bliss.
I'm joined by Willow, who is using Phillip as a pillow.


----------



## clevercat

Georgie is surprised and overjoyed to realise that today is Caturday.


----------



## jenny70

That Georgie face, love it!! Lol!


----------



## boxermom

That's George's surprised, overjoyed face..........I like his style. Keeping things on an even keel.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Georgie your pics always slay me


----------



## dusty paws

georgie i may just have to start you a fan club..


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> georgie i may just have to start you a fan club..


You can has be the prezzident ob this clubs, Aunty Dusty ❤️ 


an' here are mai toe beans


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> You can has be the prezzident ob this clubs, Aunty Dusty [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3433508
> 
> an' here are mai toe beans
> View attachment 3433511
> 
> View attachment 3433512



Omg!  So cute!!


----------



## clevercat

Phil!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Phil!
> View attachment 3433632



Those ears!  All sorts of adorable! [emoji173]️


----------



## Cindi

Phillip! You are such a gorgeous boy. [emoji7]


----------



## mp4

dusty paws said:


> georgie i may just have to start you a fan club..



I will be the VP!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

OMG, Georgy is lookin like a hunk of spunk.... And da pumpkin man looks so amazing and very chill. Scratches for Willow's chinnie.


----------



## dusty paws

mp4 said:


> I will be the VP!!


DONE!!


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> DONE!!


Georgie feels the setting up of some sort of convention celebrating his greatness should be the first task of the Fan Club's Board


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> OMG, Georgy is lookin like a hunk of spunk.... And da pumpkin man looks so amazing and very chill. Scratches for Willow's chinnie.


The widdle pumpkin is going to see LV tomorrow. One final ear check-up and his second vaccine shot. He is doing so well!


----------



## clevercat

The kittens of Butterbean Towers gots catmint!


This is how I found William, just a few seconds later


----------



## clevercat

George is Uncooperative.
No stinkin' pitchers, Person!


----------



## clevercat

WAAAAAHHHHHH! 
Lovely Vet is leaving the surgery! I am so upset. She is moving to locum work at another practice closer to home. I completely understand why - LV currently works seven days a week, she also covers some nights at the emergency surgery -  and I have said to her several times that she works harder than anyone else I know. I know this new job will give the quality of life that must've been missing for ages and I am happy for her. On a totally selfish note, I will miss her terribly. All the traumas and heartbreak  (Ralphie, Missy, Solly, Colin) and the triumphs (Norton, Angel's kittens)have been shared with LV over the past six years and I don't know that I will ever find a vet like her again.


----------



## boxermom

It's so hard when a great doctor or vet leaves, even when you understand why. She sounds like our vet, who will do anything for her patients.

I'm pretty sure George and I were siblings in a previous life.


----------



## dusty paws

ohhhhhhhh em gee tittens!

georgie the first motion of our fan club is to declare a georgie porgie day to celebrate your greatness


----------



## vinbenphon1

So a strange unexplainable thing happened during Vincent's Candle Ceremony that reminded me of your purple flowers when Foster passed. Because of the time difference down here, the ceremony for us started at 10;00am Tuesday morning. We logged in at 9:45 and chatted a bit with other mourners while we waited for it to start. At 9:57am, Phoenix bumped against my leg so I picked him up and put him on the table and he went straight into his basket and settled down. Then I get another bump on the leg from Bennett who I also deposit on the table and quickly source him a basket. He gets straight in and settles down with one minute to go. Spooky. How did they know?


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> So a strange unexplainable thing happened during Vincent's Candle Ceremony that reminded me of your purple flowers when Foster passed. Because of the time difference down here, the ceremony for us started at 10;00am Tuesday morning. We logged in at 9:45 and chatted a bit with other mourners while we waited for it to start. At 9:57am, Phoenix bumped against my leg so I picked him up and put him on the table and he went straight into his basket and settled down. Then I get another bump on the leg from Bennett who I also deposit on the table and quickly source him a basket. He gets straight in and settles down with one minute to go. Spooky. How did they know?



They know somehow, don't they? It's uncanny. The night Solomon died, the other cats didn't leave Olivia on her own for a minute. When one got up, the next one plopped himself down with her. It carried on for hours and hours...
I hope the candle service was comforting. You have all been on my mind all week. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## clevercat

I met George's real-life brother yesterday! After work, I went to the rescue manager's home for dinner. Her home is like mine - cat trees, perches and kibble stations dotted around and full of happy, happy kittehs. I felt at home in seconds, after one of the cats jumped into my lap, gazed into my eyes adoringly...then unleashed a cooling booger-shower of a sneeze into my face. A direct hit. 
George's brother is pale grey and very shy - until yesterday, I didn't know the Grumpy One HAD a sibling. 
I will take peekchures next time - I felt I couldn't really start snapping away with the iPhone on my first visit to someone's house...
My own brood, they were furious that I was home so late last night and had wreaked a terrible vengeance (in the form of loose poopies ) outside several trays. 
Little sympathy for me this morning either, as I stagger around feeling the after effects of a little too much Prosecco, they have been doing their level best to trip me up...everywhere I turn, there is a glowering (again, thank you @buzzytoes for this apt expression) of cats giving me teh ebil eye...


----------



## buzzytoes

So glad to be of help.  I cannot wait to see pics of Georgie Grumpus' brother! Was he grumpy too??


----------



## vinbenphon1

Wow... A Georgie brother . Funny how they hate being left alone, even though they're not per se. We learnt the hard way that you don't come home late and expect to slip into bed .


----------



## clevercat

Clawed and Phillip, sleepy weekend snoodles...


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> So glad to be of help.  I cannot wait to see pics of Georgie Grumpus' brother! Was he grumpy too??



He was so shy, buzzy! A world away from the cool confidence of Grumpus who loves to greet visitors with an assessing gaze before either 1. Head booping them or 2. Mentally measure them up for a body bag.


----------



## dusty paws

omg. a georgie porgie brother!? cannot handle the greatness.

so sorry to hear about LV leaving - i totally understand and don't know what i would do if ollie's vet left.
vin, still sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## clevercat

Very sad news today. Doris has now been missing for around six weeks and after countless searches for her at all hours of the day and night, my neighbour and I have had to come to the conclusion Doris will not be coming back. If she has gone to the Bridge, I hope her passing was fast and I know Gerbil will welcome her into the group. If by some chance she has found someone she can trust enough to live with, I hope she is happy. I am still going to keep a bowl of kibble out in the porch but no longer expect to see her again...
We could only help Doris as much as she would let us, but I wish we could've done more...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Very sad news today. Doris has now been missing for around six weeks and after countless searches for her at all hours of the day and night, my neighbour and I have had to come to the conclusion Doris will not be coming back. If she has gone to the Bridge, I hope her passing was fast and I know Gerbil will welcome her into the group. If by some chance she has found someone she can trust enough to live with, I hope she is happy. I am still going to keep a bowl of kibble out in the porch but no longer expect to see her again...
> We could only help Doris as much as she would let us, but I wish we could've done more...




I do hope she is safe and loved and living inside somewhere as a spoiled rotten house kitty.


----------



## Candice0985

I too hope Doris is safe, but as we know with ferals, we can only help them as much as they'll let us. I believe some of the more experienced  pet guardians here on the forum taught me this


----------



## clevercat

OHEMMCHEESE Purrs Forum Aunties! Beaker just did a stinky poopie so I nipped out to the bin, nose held, with toxic black baggie in hand. Who was making the most of the last of today's sunshine to toast herself on the roof of her shelter? Doris!!! I am so happy! She is looking really good. Just so happy to see her and wanted to share the news with everyone. WOO HOO!!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> OHEMMCHEESE Purrs Forum Aunties! Beaker just did a stinky poopie so I nipped out to the bin, nose held, with toxic black baggie in hand. Who was making the most of the last of today's sunshine to toast herself on the roof of her shelter? Doris!!! I am so happy! She is looking really good. Just so happy to see her and wanted to share the news with everyone. WOO HOO!!



Insert ALL the happy smilies here


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> OHEMMCHEESE Purrs Forum Aunties! Beaker just did a stinky poopie so I nipped out to the bin, nose held, with toxic black baggie in hand. Who was making the most of the last of today's sunshine to toast herself on the roof of her shelter? Doris!!! I am so happy! She is looking really good. Just so happy to see her and wanted to share the news with everyone. WOO HOO!!


Was just about to ask if this was the longest she had been gone! I am going to blame that ebil boyfren for distracting her from BBT. Boys are bad Doris!!


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> OHEMMCHEESE Purrs Forum Aunties! Beaker just did a stinky poopie so I nipped out to the bin, nose held, with toxic black baggie in hand. Who was making the most of the last of today's sunshine to toast herself on the roof of her shelter? Doris!!! I am so happy! She is looking really good. Just so happy to see her and wanted to share the news with everyone. WOO HOO!!



Woo Hoo!!!  So glad she made an appearance!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Happy happ joy joy...


----------



## dusty paws

YAY doris!


----------



## clevercat

Really, it was like a little miracle to see Doris again. No sign this morning, but at least I know she is ok and I am almost certain someone else is looking after her, she doesn't look skinny and out of condition. *sigh* of relief.


----------



## cats n bags

Doris may have a summer home, especially if Millicent was raising kits in your garden.  Sissy kept Mama and Big Guy away when she had the kittens here for those few weeks before I snatched them.  Do you know if her boifren's people might have taken here in?


----------



## boxermom

So glad that you saw Doris. She's a free spirit, apparently.


----------



## Cindi

Whew! So glad she graced you with her presence. lol


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Doris may have a summer home, especially if Millicent was raising kits in your garden.  Sissy kept Mama and Big Guy away when she had the kittens here for those few weeks before I snatched them.  Do you know if her boifren's people might have taken here in?


I checked with Jack's parents and they hadn't seen her...
M.Bystander keeps her children in the back garden, well away from Miss Doris' shelter but you might be on the right track, perhaps Doris is steering clear of the focks family.
Meanwhile, Doris was back again tonight, sunning herself on the roof of her shelter ❤️


----------



## clevercat

Phabulous Phillip 




Lol at Georgie Grumpus, appearing as a Sinister Figure in the photo above


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Phabulous Phillip
> View attachment 3441818
> View attachment 3441819
> View attachment 3441820
> 
> Lol at Georgie Grumpus, appearing as a Sinister Figure in the photo above



What a handsome boy!!  His ears look so good!


----------



## clevercat

While I have been chained to the laptop since the early hours, Ruben has a relaxing morning.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> While I have been chained to the laptop since the early hours, Ruben has a relaxing morning.
> View attachment 3441913


Hai Ruben you glossy Haus Panther!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Hai Ruben you glossy Haus Panther!


@Candice0985 I was just thinking of you! Five minutes ago, I unpacked one of those PetFusion thingies you recommended. Four minutes and fifty five seconds later, it was being trashed by these fuzzy maniacs.
Ruben is shown here, trying to hide teh damages...


----------



## clevercat

It really feels like Livvie has spent the whole summer in this...and I have yet to have it to myself long enough to make chocolate-walnut brownies...


----------



## clevercat

Clawed - a rare moment of stillness for this busy kittin...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> @Candice0985 I was just thinking of you! Five minutes ago, I unpacked one of those PetFusion thingies you recommended. Four minutes and fifty five seconds later, it was being trashed by these fuzzy maniacs.
> Ruben is shown here, trying to hide teh damages...
> View attachment 3441947


haha! do they love it? Lady spends 80% of her day on hers, just lounging


----------



## Candice0985

I thought you'd like to see this Clever


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> haha! do they love it? Lady spends 80% of her day on hers, just lounging


I think I will need to order more, as nobody here believes that Sharing is a Good Thing. Right now, Amen T Kitten is lounging across it and shows no sign of moving until dinner time.



Candice0985 said:


> I thought you'd like to see this Clever



Lol! This reminded me of the late, great Bear and his love of broccoli and cucumber. ❤️


----------



## clevercat

Charlotte joins her first snoodle-pile.
With Ruben (hidden behind the chunkster William) and her boifren Wills ❤️


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I think I will need to order more, as nobody here believes that Sharing is a Good Thing. Right now, Amen T Kitten is lounging across it and shows no sign of moving until dinner time.
> 
> 
> Lol! This reminded me of the late, great Bear and his love of broccoli and cucumber. ❤️


that is what I ended up doing! I have two now because Tuck and Lady didn't fit on the one so I bought the extra one and pushed the two together so it's one giant lounger lol! Now that Lady is alone she sleeps on the two of them horizontal across the loungers belly up in the air! Aw Bear! Corn is the only vegetable that Lady likes, besides corn she is a strict carnivore, I ordered pho last night (rare beef vietnamese soup) the meat comes raw and when you pour the hot broth over it it cooks it so it's a nice medium rare....well guess who got probably 1/4 of the portion of meat in my soup. Lady is so spoiled 

apologies if my description of the meat grosses you out, I know you're vegan!!!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> that is what I ended up doing! I have two now because Tuck and Lady didn't fit on the one so I bought the extra one and pushed the two together so it's one giant lounger lol! Now that Lady is alone she sleeps on the two of them horizontal across the loungers belly up in the air! Aw Bear! Corn is the only vegetable that Lady likes, besides corn she is a strict carnivore, I ordered pho last night (rare beef vietnamese soup) the meat comes raw and when you pour the hot broth over it it cooks it so it's a nice medium rare....well guess who got probably 1/4 of the portion of meat in my soup. Lady is so spoiled
> 
> apologies if my description of the meat grosses you out, I know you're vegan!!!



I smiled at that, mainly because just as I was reading the 'grosses you out' bit, Maddie appeared dramatically in front of me, belched like a savage, then deposited her lunch at my feet. Felix gushy food and bits of cooked turkey everywhere. Clawed arrived on the scene 0.003 seconds after the first burp, just in case the vending machine had dispensed something interesting. I think it's safe to say my grossness tolerance is quite high 
How is Lady getting on, has she adjusted to being a single girl?


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> I smiled at that, mainly because just as I was reading the 'grosses you out' bit, Maddie appeared dramatically in front of me, belched like a savage, then deposited her lunch at my feet. Felix gushy food and bits of cooked turkey everywhere. Clawed arrived on the scene 0.003 seconds after the first burp, just in case the vending machine had dispensed something interesting. I think it's safe to say my grossness tolerance is quite high
> How is Lady getting on, has she adjusted to being a single girl?


haha okay so I guess my mention of raw beef isn't so gross to you  

Lady is doing well, better than me I believe! She is definitely more needy now, and craves attention. She sleeps on my bed every night now, whereas before Tuck had this area and Lady slept in the living room or rarely slept in my bedroom. I still have my days where I feel guilty that I didn't know sooner that Tuck had cancer, I cried yesterday when I saw this comic  (attached). It's just hard some days, but I know this is normal. I just 
hope Tuck knew I loved him so much  
 him so


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> haha okay so I guess my mention of raw beef isn't so gross to you
> 
> Lady is doing well, better than me I believe! She is definitely more needy now, and craves attention. She sleeps on my bed every night now, whereas before Tuck had this area and Lady slept in the living room or rarely slept in my bedroom. I still have my days where I feel guilty that I didn't know sooner that Tuck had cancer, I cried yesterday when I saw this comic  (attached). It's just hard some days, but I know this is normal. I just
> hope Tuck knew I loved him so much
> him so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442931



Oh Candice  Tucker knows. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## mp4

Candice0985 said:


> haha okay so I guess my mention of raw beef isn't so gross to you
> 
> Lady is doing well, better than me I believe! She is definitely more needy now, and craves attention. She sleeps on my bed every night now, whereas before Tuck had this area and Lady slept in the living room or rarely slept in my bedroom. I still have my days where I feel guilty that I didn't know sooner that Tuck had cancer, I cried yesterday when I saw this comic  (attached). It's just hard some days, but I know this is normal. I just
> hope Tuck knew I loved him so much
> him so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442931



If you want to shed more tears, there is a video that basically depicts this cartoon.  I can find it again if there is interest. {{{hugs}}}}


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> I smiled at that, mainly because just as I was reading the 'grosses you out' bit, Maddie appeared dramatically in front of me, belched like a savage, then deposited her lunch at my feet. Felix gushy food and bits of cooked turkey everywhere. Clawed arrived on the scene 0.003 seconds after the first burp, just in case the vending machine had dispensed something interesting. I think it's safe to say my grossness tolerance is quite high
> How is Lady getting on, has she adjusted to being a single girl?



Hot lunch from Phoenix used to make Vincent move like he was Usane Bolt .

Ruben is looking very handsome  in his latest photo shoot.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Candice0985 said:


> haha okay so I guess my mention of raw beef isn't so gross to you
> 
> Lady is doing well, better than me I believe! She is definitely more needy now, and craves attention. She sleeps on my bed every night now, whereas before Tuck had this area and Lady slept in the living room or rarely slept in my bedroom. I still have my days where I feel guilty that I didn't know sooner that Tuck had cancer, I cried yesterday when I saw this comic  (attached). It's just hard some days, but I know this is normal. I just
> hope Tuck knew I loved him so much
> him so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442931



Hugs to you Candice... I am at this guilt stage too. I know its normal, but its hard to push through. I didn't even know that animals got lung cancer. We have a few houses around us that have chimney fires going in the winter (never understand this because we have such a temperate climate) and it can be quite sufficating. I don't go outside, but the cats would be out there in the garden and I would say to them that they were silly being outside in the smoke and that they'd get lung cancer...


----------



## clevercat

Check out Phil, checking out Phil (again)


----------



## Candice0985

vinbenphon1 said:


> Hugs to you Candice... I am at this guilt stage too. I know its normal, but its hard to push through. I didn't even know that animals got lung cancer. We have a few houses around us that have chimney fires going in the winter (never understand this because we have such a temperate climate) and it can be quite sufficating. I don't go outside, but the cats would be out there in the garden and I would say to them that they were silly being outside in the smoke and that they'd get lung cancer...


Hugs to you too, It's a tough phase to break through but I know in the bottom of my heart that Tuck knew he was loved. We do the best we can fo our babies but 14 just seems so young to have lost him!


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Check out Phil, checking out Phil (again)
> View attachment 3443784



I love it when you catch them checking themselves out


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Check out Phil, checking out Phil (again)
> View attachment 3443784



This is so cute!


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> Check out Phil, checking out Phil (again)
> View attachment 3443784



I think he likes checking out his new look!!!!  Hope he is pheeling phab now that those booboo ears are gone!


----------



## clevercat

mp4 said:


> I think he likes checking out his new look!!!!  Hope he is pheeling phab now that those booboo ears are gone!


He is so much happier, mp4 ❤️ LV told me (before Phil had the surgery) that I would be amazed at the difference in his demeanour and she was right. Phil is a bouncy, lively little man all over again. I have noticed, too, that he is far more affectionate, curling up in my lap at every opportunity. Although that is not going down well with Super Rubes, who believes he has first dibs on cuddles and will not hesitate to shove Phillip out of the way in order to get a snuggle. I am so lucky to share my life with these maniacs.


----------



## clevercat

I'm wondering if I can stick this in the National Gallery and call it Art.
Angel did.not.want. her peekchure taken just now...


----------



## boxermom

It's so nice to hear that Phil seems happier now. I think he's a very handsome boy with his new look. Funny how our animals show possessiveness and jealousy. Good thing you have so much love for all of them.


----------



## clevercat

Ladies!! Purrs Forum Ladies!!! Lookit what mai Gramma buyed me!! Is a SPACESHIP!! Ai goes to Mars now, BRB


----------



## clevercat

Taking advantage of William nipping back from Mars for a spot of lunch, George borrows the spaceship 


Arriving on Mars, he is none too sure the natives are friendly...


Meanwhile, back on Planet Earth I am considering a major life-change. This has led to stress-shopping, which in turn has led to three delighted kittins. We can has each ob us our own bunk, Gramma!


D'Beaks immediately secured the top bunk


----------



## boxermom

That tower of beds is awesome! So is the spaceship thingy. Beaker is a penthouse-type gal.


----------



## clevercat

making me think of what George might've looked like as a wee bebeh kittin


Also, the Murphy Man gets Spaceship times...


----------



## poopsie

Wowza


----------



## cats n bags

Murphy!!!


----------



## dusty paws

life change?!

the georgie fan club has been called to order and would like to be reminded of  when his highness birfday/gotcha day is.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> life change?!
> 
> the georgie fan club has been called to order and would like to be reminded of  when his highness birfday/gotcha day is.



Eep. Yes. Life change. Major, major (hoping that didn't make me sound like V.Beckham) one. My brain at the moment looks like this

 I will share more here later.
Meanwhile, Georgie's Gotcha Day is December 16th. I remember the evening he arrived, the Grinch in feline form  horrified that he was expected to spend his first night here in a pen...
He's been here almost four years now...


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Ladies!! Purrs Forum Ladies!!! Lookit what mai Gramma buyed me!! Is a SPACESHIP!! Ai goes to Mars now, BRB
> View attachment 3445487





clevercat said:


> Taking advantage of William nipping back from Mars for a spot of lunch, George borrows the spaceship
> View attachment 3445567
> 
> Arriving on Mars, he is none too sure the natives are friendly...
> View attachment 3445568
> 
> Meanwhile, back on Planet Earth I am considering a major life-change. This has led to stress-shopping, which in turn has led to three delighted kittins. We can has each ob us our own bunk, Gramma!
> View attachment 3445569
> 
> D'Beaks immediately secured the top bunk
> View attachment 3445570



I wanna go in da spaceship too. Beam me up Scotty. Huhm I mean Georgie .

Life changing! Can't wait for that reveal.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Vincent has finally come home... I didn't realise it would be so painful. But happy to have him back.

DH is away and I didn't have the strength to open it. So I made him comfy in his little shrine. 




.


----------



## cats n bags

vinbenphon1 said:


> Vincent has finally come home... I didn't realise it would be so painful. But happy to have him back.
> 
> DH is away and I didn't have the strength to open it. So I made him comfy in his little shrine.
> 
> View attachment 3446360
> View attachment 3446361
> 
> .


----------



## jenny70

vinbenphon1 said:


> Vincent has finally come home... I didn't realise it would be so painful. But happy to have him back.
> 
> DH is away and I didn't have the strength to open it. So I made him comfy in his little shrine.
> 
> View attachment 3446360
> View attachment 3446361
> 
> .



Welcome home Vincent. *hugs*


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Vincent has finally come home... I didn't realise it would be so painful. But happy to have him back.
> 
> DH is away and I didn't have the strength to open it. So I made him comfy in his little shrine.
> 
> View attachment 3446360
> View attachment 3446361
> 
> .



Big hugs to you and Mr Vinbenphon. It's a day that just stinks, I know - but I am glad he is home now with you and his family.


----------



## dusty paws

hugs vin and mr vin.


----------



## boxermom

Hugs vin. They never leave our hearts.


----------



## vinbenphon1

cats n bags said:


>





jenny70 said:


> Welcome home Vincent. *hugs*





clevercat said:


> Big hugs to you and Mr Vinbenphon. It's a day that just stinks, I know - but I am glad he is home now with you and his family.





dusty paws said:


> hugs vin and mr vin.





boxermom said:


> Hugs vin. They never leave our hearts.



Thank you so much


----------



## buzzytoes

Vin - his shrine looks beautiful.


----------



## clevercat

There is too much change happening in my life right now. Not only has LV left but yesterday Cat Sitter told me she is moving away. WAAAAAAHHHHHH!!! 
*_runs off to find tattered old copy of 'who moved my cheese'*_


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> There is too much change happening in my life right now. Not only has LV left but yesterday Cat Sitter told me she is moving away. WAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!
> *_runs off to find tattered old copy of 'who moved my cheese'*_


Why oh why does this crap happen. Geez. And the people you want to have leave always seem to stay. Right, new plan. I will ger rid of my yucky neighbours  and you move in next door.

Just don' dig in the garden


----------



## clevercat

Phil and Livvie know the best way to spend their time ❤️


----------



## clevercat

Some time later...


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> Vin - his shrine looks beautiful.


Thank you buzzy


----------



## clevercat

31 stinking degrees today. Ugh. Luckily, I was out early for an AM meeting and therefore back home early but ewww the commute was horrid. I am so looking forward to clear, bright mornings with a hint of frost in the air...
The good part of getting up at 4.30am was surprising Miss Doris who was asleep in the porch and -for the first time in months - she jumped into my lap for a cuddle and a bit of gossip, apparently about Millicent Bystander - did I know she is a single mother and gosh, wasn't it a scandal all those unruly Cubs running around


----------



## clevercat

Clawed ❤️


----------



## clevercat

The grumpy one is Most Pleased to hear that tomorrow, Mr clevercat Senior is visiting for a few days. This means SNAX!


----------



## dusty paws

o senor grumpy won't you be a little spoiled for a few days!

i should say that jax has quite good taste... we have had good litterbox usage the past few days but came downstairs this morning and smelled pee. looked around.. and lifted up my new LV paper bag (containing my new wallet and wouldn't you know mr. jax took a piddle right next to it. box and wallet are fine... although perhaps he is expressing his disdain for the new packaging.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> o senor grumpy won't you be a little spoiled for a few days!
> 
> i should say that jax has quite good taste... we have had good litterbox usage the past few days but came downstairs this morning and smelled pee. looked around.. and lifted up my new LV paper bag (containing my new wallet and wouldn't you know mr. jax took a piddle right next to it. box and wallet are fine... although perhaps he is expressing his disdain for the new packaging.


*snort* Naughty Jax, disapproving of this change...
I haven't seen the new packaging, what's it like (other than pee-stained )?


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> *snort* Naughty Jax, disapproving of this change...
> I haven't seen the new packaging, what's it like (other than pee-stained )?


it's orange with blue.  not bad.. but i am a fan of the original.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> View attachment 3448303
> View attachment 3448305
> 
> The grumpy one is Most Pleased to hear that tomorrow, Mr clevercat Senior is visiting for a few days. This means SNAX!



Wow that first peecture is like a portrait pose. Either that or he is practising his "feed me coz I'm cute" pose for Mr Senior's visit .


----------



## vinbenphon1

dusty paws said:


> o senor grumpy won't you be a little spoiled for a few days!
> 
> i should say that jax has quite good taste... we have had good litterbox usage the past few days but came downstairs this morning and smelled pee. looked around.. and lifted up my new LV paper bag (containing my new wallet and wouldn't you know mr. jax took a piddle right next to it. box and wallet are fine... although perhaps he is expressing his disdain for the new packaging.



.


----------



## vinbenphon1

With DH home we finally unpacked Vincent's urn. They included a lovely poem that brought us both to tears and a candle that smells like cookies and cream. Which reminded me of Vincent's fondness for Magnum Icecreams. 

He now weighs close to 20kg, but I am pleased with how it turned out. 




Here he is under his favourite tree catching the first rays of sunshine.


----------



## clevercat

Oh vin - it's beautiful. What a wonderful tribute to your blue man. Sending {{{hugs}}}


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Oh vin - it's beautiful. What a wonderful tribute to your blue man. Sending {{{hugs}}}


Thanks Clever.


----------



## dusty paws

what a lovely tribute vin. hugs.


----------



## boxermom

How thoughtful of them. I love that he's in the sun.


----------



## poopsie

oh man..................

so glad he is home with his people


----------



## clevercat

Me today: Sweltering on the bus, on my way to London Paddington to collect Mr clevercat Senior. Notice a Black and Tan pooch, flaked out at his person's feet. In the way I do any time I am faced with an animal, I start grinning like an idiot at said dog. Only it isn't a dog, it's a travel bag. And I need an eye test.


----------



## boxermom

Blame the heat. I see things incorrectly all the time. I'll bet BBT will enjoy the visit from Mr. clevercat Sr.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Lol... Yep it was definitely the heat... A mirage at the very least.


----------



## poopsie

I always carry at least 4 pairs of readers with me as it seems my eyes change every day


----------



## clevercat

My Haus Panther has a doppelgänger


----------



## clevercat

*Talks to teh paw, Mama!


Is MAH brownies pan an' ah'm noes movin' until after Stinky Day!

*


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> *Talks to teh paw, Mama!
> View attachment 3451813
> 
> Is MAH brownies pan an' ah'm noes movin' until after Stinky Day!
> View attachment 3451816
> *


_Hay!!!  Liver Pie!!!!  

I jus wanna menshun dat when you gitz outta pan we likes brownies wif lotz of nutz!  Like little bits of brownies to hold nutz togeder lotz of nutz!  We don't share wif dustbunny  cuz he already lost his   and we don't want gibe him any more KWIM?  

Luv, Stinky _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> _Hay!!!  Liver Pie!!!!
> 
> I jus wanna menshun dat when you gitz outta pan we likes brownies wif lotz of nutz!  Like little bits of brownies to hold nutz togeder lotz of nutz!  We don't share wif dustbunny  cuz he already lost his   and we don't want gibe him any more KWIM?
> 
> Luv, Stinky _



*Hay!! Miss Stinker!!
We likes walnuts in teh brownies, wiff LOTS ob chocklit. Though NOT teh sort ob chocklit Miss M. Cottontail leaves on teh floors now an' then 
When ah leaves teh brownies pan, you an' me can share a plate or two ob walnutty, chocklity goodness. You warms up teh engine ob your oringy 'bertable an' ah'll tell Mama to start meltin' teh good stuff...
Loves
Liver-Pie *


----------



## clevercat

Doris swung by last night for a lengthy chat and a cuddle. Like old times, sitting on the porch watching the sun go down and the stars come up...
Doris sat in my lap and ate a whole sachet of wet food which made me so happy, as she is so thin.
I would love to know where she goes between visits. Even more, I would love for her to trust me enough to join BBT on a full time basis...


----------



## clevercat

George E Porgie is delighted to discover today is a Public Holiday, meaning we are lounging around all day, doing nothing but snacking and watching mindless carp on TV. Bliss.


----------



## clevercat

Hours later...no sign of moving off the PetFusion any time soon...


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Doris swung by last night for a lengthy chat and a cuddle. Like old times, sitting on the porch watching the sun go down and the stars come up...
> Doris sat in my lap and ate a whole sachet of wet food which made me so happy, as she is so thin.
> I would love to know where she goes between visits. Even more, I would love for her to trust me enough to join BBT on a full time basis...



She at least knows that you are there for her, lap and food when she needs it


----------



## clevercat

Millicent's children are growing up so fast. There are just two left after everyone else moved further up the Green (to a neighbour who holds a BBQ cookout for them, every night, 365 nights a year). PomPom (because she has a cottontail lol) and Ian (because, why not) arrive at 6.30am promptly for brefus (my shift) and 9pm for dinner (my neighbour takes this shift). Days like today -  a lazy Bank Holiday, I usually cook a huge vegan brunch and the leftovers go out to the fockses.
So I walked around to the woods behind BBT and dropped everything off in a clump of bushes. Emerged from said bushes (still in my PJ's) to come face to face with new neighbour. *sigh*


----------



## vinbenphon1

.... And Clever's neighbour says (to themselves of course) ...


----------



## clevercat

@vinbenphon1 
I was just yesterday saying this to Mr clevercat Senior when he asked if what he was wearing was suitable to pop down to the local supermarket, that shoes and something other than jammies are considered overdressing there...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Millicent's children are growing up so fast. There are just two left after everyone else moved further up the Green (to a neighbour who holds a BBQ cookout for them, every night, 365 nights a year). PomPom (because she has a cottontail lol) and Ian (because, why not) arrive at 6.30am promptly for brefus (my shift) and 9pm for dinner (my neighbour takes this shift). Days like today -  a lazy Bank Holiday, I usually cook a huge vegan brunch and the leftovers go out to the fockses.
> So I walked around to the woods behind BBT and dropped everything off in a clump of bushes. Emerged from said bushes (still in my PJ's) to come face to face with new neighbour. *sigh*





vinbenphon1 said:


> .... And Clever's neighbour says (to themselves of course) ...
> 
> View attachment 3452681



I hope the seat wasn't ripped out of the jammies, and the new neighbor didn't wander off singing "Blue Moon over BBT" wondering what he just moved into.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I hope the seat wasn't ripped out of the jammies, and the new neighbor didn't wander off singing "Blue Moon over BBT" wondering what he just moved into.


*snort* Decorum at all times...


----------



## mp4

cats n bags said:


> I hope the seat wasn't ripped out of the jammies, and the new neighbor didn't wander off singing "Blue Moon over BBT" wondering what he just moved into.



Laughing hard here as this recently happened to me!!!  I literally had no idea and walked the dog with a tear in my "Jammie pants" in the AM....  Whoops!


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> George E Porgie is delighted to discover today is a Public Holiday, meaning we are lounging around all day, doing nothing but snacking and watching mindless carp on TV. Bliss.
> View attachment 3452487
> View attachment 3452488



How do I like this extra, extra?! 

Please tell super rubes I love him too 

I hope Doris sticks around BBT long enough to put on some weight and maybe realize how wonderful it is...


----------



## clevercat

Group shot!! All of the kittins (plus Ruben) in the same blurry photo


----------



## vinbenphon1

Kick it to me... Kick it to me... Kick it to me... Kick it to me... Kick it to me...


----------



## clevercat

George chooses to referee teh football match, rather than take part in such undignified shenanigans.
William got the red card and has been sent off for not sharing...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> George chooses to referee teh football match, rather than take part in such undignified shenanigans.
> William got the red card and has been sent off for not sharing...
> View attachment 3454290


Good call Georgie, He's waiting for that net a porter bag to be emptied so he can snoodle inside of it!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Good call Georgie, He's waiting for that net a porter bag to be emptied so he can snoodle inside of it!



Lol I have new shooooooeess. I love purchasing for A/W...all those rich fabrics and colours


----------



## clevercat




----------



## boxermom

My favorite season. The colors, smells are all so comforting.


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> View attachment 3455251



Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Good call on the Net-a-porter bag Candice... Lol... 

Here we are eagerly awaiting Spring after the coldest winter here (western side of downunder) in 22 years. Brrrrrrrr.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Love Georgies face... Pinch, pinch rub rub.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Good call on the Net-a-porter bag Candice... Lol...
> 
> Here we are eagerly awaiting Spring after the coldest winter here (western side of downunder) in 22 years. Brrrrrrrr.



I can't wait for Brrrrrrr! I have a series of heat pads and beds for Doris' winter cabin, I have dusted off the electric heated bed for the kittehs of BBT, I have bought myself a new coat, I have pre-ordered new boots (vegan! cute! I found a fab online store called Beyond Skin)...all that is missing from this cozy little picture is some chilly weather. Hurry up, already!!!


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Love Georgies face... Pinch, pinch rub rub.


Hmm. The Grumpy One yarked all over my (freshly cleaned, of course) throw this morning. I have a feeling he was suffering with dustbin stomach, after I discovered the food recycling caddy lying open in the kitchen this morning, with food scraps strewn everywhere and a half dozen faces (including George) all trying their hardest to look innocent and act nonchalant...


----------



## vinbenphon1




----------



## clevercat

Liver-Pie plays with scissors. And bubble wrap. *Why, noes Mama. Ah wuz nots abouts to wrap up teh notty kittins an' sends them to Stinky's Mum. Honest, ah wuzn't 

*


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Liver-Pie plays with scissors. And bubble wrap. *Why, noes Mama. Ah wuz nots abouts to wrap up teh notty kittins an' sends them to Stinky's Mum. Honest, ah wuzn't
> View attachment 3456495
> *



Oh she is so beautiful!


----------



## dusty paws

rosie yakked all her breakfast in multiple places this morning, barely missing my chuck taylors. le sigh. never a dull moment in the paws household!


----------



## buzzytoes

That Liver Pie is such a gorgeous gal.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> rosie yakked all her breakfast in multiple places this morning, barely missing my chuck taylors. le sigh. never a dull moment in the paws household!


Perhaps something in the air today? After George yarked, Clawed, Maddy, Phil and Charlotte each added a small contribution of their own. As you so rightly said, 'le sigh'.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I can't wait for Brrrrrrr! I have a series of heat pads and beds for Doris' winter cabin, I have dusted off the electric heated bed for the kittehs of BBT, I have bought myself a new coat, I have pre-ordered new boots (*vegan! cute! I found a fab online store called Beyond Skin*)...all that is missing from this cozy little picture is some chilly weather. Hurry up, already!!!




OMG! They have FREE worldwide delivery 
So hard to find stylish vegan shoes. Theirs are fabulous


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> OMG! They have FREE worldwide delivery
> So hard to find stylish vegan shoes. Theirs are fabulous


Aaannd you don't need to pay any tax/duties on anything up to $800!!!
I can't wait for my new boots to get here


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Aaannd you don't need to pay any tax/duties on anything up to $800!!!
> I can't wait for my new boots to get here



Which ones did you get? I need a diversion ------ just exhausted from work and Pauley is declining.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Which ones did you get? I need a diversion ------ just exhausted from work and Pauley is declining.



Oh no - Pauley?? What's happening with him? Sending love and good thoughts. 
I am out with Mr clevercat Senior today, will email you this evening.
For your diversion - These boots
http://www.beyondskin.co.uk/Sary-black-vegan-knee-high-flat-boot-p/sary-blfl.htm
and these
http://www.beyondskin.co.uk/Medina-black-faux-suede-vegan-lace-up-ankle-boot-p/medi-blk.htm


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Oh no - Pauley?? What's happening with him? Sending love and good thoughts.
> I am out with Mr clevercat Senior today, will email you this evening.
> For your diversion - These boots
> http://www.beyondskin.co.uk/Sary-black-vegan-knee-high-flat-boot-p/sary-blfl.htm
> and these
> http://www.beyondskin.co.uk/Medina-black-faux-suede-vegan-lace-up-ankle-boot-p/medi-blk.htm



Ha! I was looking at those tall boots as well.........and the biker ones. 

Poor Pauley has lasted far beyond what the vets predicted. He is just.........declining.........a bit  more every day. I have a vet appt scheduled for him on Tuesday. It just gets to the point sometimes that the trip to the vet upsets them so much that it is counterproductive. But he is a tough old bird and I want to keep him as comfortable as possible without flogging him iykwim. 
On a brighter note sdkitty provided a vet contact that specializes in allergies so I will be taking Julius there after I have Pauley tended to.


----------



## vinbenphon1

dusty paws said:


> rosie yakked all her breakfast in multiple places this morning, barely missing my chuck taylors. le sigh. never a dull moment in the paws household!



. We have resigned to the fact that Phoenix is simply balemic. Every morning he gorges himself on cat grass... Then we wait for him to re-deposit said grass before any one gets breakfast. 



poopsie said:


> Ha! I was looking at those tall boots as well.........and the biker ones.
> 
> Poor Pauley has lasted far beyond what the vets predicted. He is just.........declining.........a bit  more every day. I have a vet appt scheduled for him on Tuesday. It just gets to the point sometimes that the trip to the vet upsets them so much that it is counterproductive. But he is a tough old bird and I want to keep him as comfortable as possible without flogging him iykwim.
> On a brighter note sdkitty provided a vet contact that specializes in allergies so I will be taking Julius there after I have Pauley tended to.



Sending positive thoughts your way poopsie.


----------



## mp4

vinbenphon1 said:


> With DH home we finally unpacked Vincent's urn. They included a lovely poem that brought us both to tears and a candle that smells like cookies and cream. Which reminded me of Vincent's fondness for Magnum Icecreams.
> 
> He now weighs close to 20kg, but I am pleased with how it turned out.
> 
> View attachment 3448827
> 
> 
> Here he is under his favourite tree catching the first rays of sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 3448828



I'm sure he is happy with his new spot.  {{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## poopsie

vinbenphon1 said:


> . We have resigned to the fact that Phoenix is simply balemic. Every morning he gorges himself on cat grass... Then we wait for him to re-deposit said grass before any one gets breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> Sending positive thoughts your way poopsie.




Thank you 

The kitty community has been hit hard this year, hasn't it? So many losses


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Thank you
> 
> The kitty community has been hit hard this year, hasn't it? So many losses



It really has, hasn't it? 
I hope Pauley will continue to eat (even if it is raw steak, ewwgross). 
On another note, Millicent and her children are in disgrace this morning. I left them the remains of a roast dinner last night, plus some jam and cream scones. This morning, not only were the plates and dishes gone but in their place were three perfectly formed focks poopies...Mizz Bystander is evidently trying to teach the children the importance of leaving a thank you note


----------



## cats n bags

I'm not quite sure how to respond to the Focks Tale.  I know the first letter is *S* it ends with *eeeeeeeeeeeeet* but is the 2nd letter an *H* or a *W* ?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I'm not quite sure how to respond to the Focks Tale.  I know the first letter is *S* it ends with *eeeeeeeeeeeeet* but is the 2nd letter an *H* or a *W* ?



_*HAY!! HAY!! Stinker's Mum! Ah'm pretty sures teh word is shi...*_OLIVIA-SKYE!! *Oopsie, sorry mama! *


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> _*HAY!! HAY!! Stinker's Mum! Ah'm pretty sures teh word is shi...*_OLIVIA-SKYE!! *Oopsie, sorry mama! *


_Bwess dey widdle heartz  an' kisses on dey punkin headz 

Luv, Stinky _


----------



## clevercat

We are still...


Hurry up already!!


----------



## clevercat

On a totally, totally unrelated-to-topic note, my new cookbook is here! I.am.SO.excited.


----------



## clevercat

So difficult to get Amen T Kittin to stand still for even a second!


----------



## dusty paws

hai amen t kitten!


----------



## Cindi

Black cats are awesome! You really got a good pic of him. All my pics of Sabrina looks like a black blob. lol  He is a beautiful boy.


----------



## clevercat

Ruben gots Fort ❤️


----------



## clevercat

A little late, I know, but *snort*


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> Ruben gots Fort [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3459750



This is so cute!


----------



## dusty paws

super rubes!!!


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> Ruben gots Fort ❤️
> View attachment 3459750



The houzzzzz panther found his lair!!!!


----------



## clevercat

mp4 said:


> The houzzzzz panther found his lair!!!!


The HP is getting a bit of a belly these days and as a result, that Fort was almost demolished yesterday when himself tried to turn around inside it...
In other news, I hate change. LV is not yet allowed to tell me where she is working - all I know right now is that she's doing a lot of locum work. Long-time readers of this little saga may remember the Ebil Minion who works at LV's old practice. Well, the EM and I came to blows yesterday (I love how, despite thirteen years loyalty and thousands of ££££ spent there, they still think I know nothing about my cats and their health, and I am sick of being treated like their cash-cow) resulting in me hanging up the phone on her. I don't think I'd have stayed at the practice without LV there anyway, but now I have to find a new surgery as well as a new vet. Gah! Also a new pet sitter and a new pet-taxi. On top of that, I am still contemplating the life-change I mentioned a while back. GAAAAHHHHH!!!


----------



## clevercat

Wills and Rubes just love each other


----------



## vinbenphon1

Yep.. Know how frustrating that scenario is. I may not have a vet degree, but I know when my cat is sick. And now he is dead. . In the 12 months before he died, I had our LV (of 13 years) check his lungs at least 3 times because he had a terrible cough. It was dismissed as asthma. Funny how all the research I have read since state one of the symtems of feline lung cancer is *coughing ...*  I just wish that I had changed vets then .

By the way, when are you going to reveal your life changing decision... Argh I am getting curioser and curioser .


----------



## poopsie

vinbenphon1 said:


> Yep.. Know how frustrating that scenario is. I may not have a vet degree, but I know when my cat is sick. And now he is dead. . In the 12 months before he died, I had our LV (of 13 years) check his lungs at least 3 times because he had a terrible cough. It was dismissed as asthma. Funny how all the research I have read since state one of the symtems of feline lung cancer is *coughing ...*  I just wish that I had changed vets then .
> 
> By the way, when are you going to reveal your life changing decision... Argh I am getting curioser and curioser .




I know! The remorse is overwhelming. 

The first day I took Boo in I asked if they weren't going to shave him down to treat the wound. My vet (of 20years) said it wasn't necessary and just gave him a shot. He continued to worsen----even after spending the night at her hospital. when I finally got him to the ER vet ---who found the abscess in 2 minutes-----it was too late. Boo was septic. That was 2 years ago and I am _still_ looking for a vet I can trust.


----------



## vinbenphon1

poopsie said:


> I know! The remorse is overwhelming.
> 
> The first day I took Boo in I asked if they weren't going to shave him down to treat the wound. My vet (of 20years) said it wasn't necessary and just gave him a shot. He continued to worsen----even after spending the night at her hospital. when I finally got him to the ER vet ---who found the abscess in 2 minutes-----it was too late. Boo was septic. That was 2 years ago and I am _still_ looking for a vet I can trust.



Oh Boo 

It has definitely made me a more aggressive person when it comes to their care. Luckily our new vet is accommadating.


----------



## dusty paws

oh poopsie. hugs.


----------



## clevercat

Friday night with Mr Murphy and a glass of wine


----------



## clevercat




----------



## clevercat

From the lovely @VON1B2


----------



## clevercat

Exciting news from Butterbean Towers! We are getting estimates for the following
Doors
Windows and cat flap
Cat-secure garden
and hope to commence work within the next six weeks or so.
Yes, Butterbean Towers is getting an upgrade. I know the kittins will be very happy with the final result but have to say I am not looking forward to the upheaval of getting the work done...


----------



## Cindi

In my next life I need to come back as one of your cats. They really have the life. Before and after pics please.


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> Exciting news from Butterbean Towers! We are getting estimates for the following
> Doors
> Windows and cat flap
> Cat-secure garden
> and hope to commence work within the next six weeks or so.
> Yes, Butterbean Towers is getting an upgrade. I know the kittins will be very happy with the final result but have to say I am not looking forward to the upheaval of getting the work done...



so jealous! i can't wait to see the results if you post photos!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> In my next life I need to come back as one of your cats. They really have the life. Before and after pics please.





dusty paws said:


> so jealous! i can't wait to see the results if you post photos!



It's been a long time coming! Yes, I'll definitely post before and after pictures. I am also planning to get a screen door so we can get some fresh air in here in the lead up to getting the garden enclosed...


----------



## buzzytoes

Wowee BBT is hitting the big time!! Can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## clevercat

I am taking William to the (new) vet tomorrow. His herpes symptoms have flared and this time, he has a cough to go along with the snuffles. I am VERY nervous at the prospect of seeing someone other than LV. Also, just worried in general about Gramma's Liddle Man and the fact the ABs are no longer working...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I am taking William to the (new) vet tomorrow. His herpes symptoms have flared and this time, he has a cough to go along with the snuffles. I am VERY nervous at the prospect of seeing someone other than LV. Also, just worried in general about Gramma's Liddle Man and the fact the ABs are no longer working...




Hugs to you and Wills 

Best of luck with the new vet. Will LV be setting up shop anywhere near you?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Hugs to you and Wills
> 
> Best of luck with the new vet. Will LV be setting up shop anywhere near you?



Thank you poopsie - LV is not allowed to tell her clients where she is going, and my Miss Marple efforts of calling all the vets in the area, well, so far no results. She is locum-ing for now, making me think she will be going to a local practice eventually. This month and the beginning of October are horribly busy for me, but once the dust is settled LV will come over to BBT for tea - we've said we'll stay in touch and we're friends on FB 
Meanwhile, after last week's contretemps at the old surgery, I have registered all five kittins with the new vet and will see how we get on tomorrow before thinking of moving the rest...
It occurs to me that I am babbling- that's what four cups of coffee does!


----------



## boxermom

Get well wishes for Wills.

I share your dislike of losing a trusted vet or any professional. My mom's eye doctor left the local practice and it took some searching to find her, but it was worth it. Of course I could drive her, didn't have to hire transport. I hope LV ends up nearby for you.


----------



## sdkitty

I just want to say bless you for adopting these special needs kitties.  I've always adopted my cats - either from the shelter, from friends who had litters, or from the back door.  But mine have always been young and healthy.  I give people like you who give a home to older animals a great deal of credit.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Thank you poopsie - LV is not allowed to tell her clients where she is going, and my Miss Marple efforts of calling all the vets in the area, well, so far no results. She is locum-ing for now, making me think she will be going to a local practice eventually. This month and the beginning of October are horribly busy for me, but once the dust is settled LV will come over to BBT for tea - we've said we'll stay in touch and we're friends on FB
> Meanwhile, after last week's contretemps at the old surgery, I have registered all five kittins with the new vet and will see how we get on tomorrow before thinking of moving the rest...
> It occurs to me that I am babbling- that's what four cups of coffee does!




I have vowed to stay off FB until after the election.


----------



## dusty paws

clever.. how close are you to clapham station? this popped up today.. jealous!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> I have vowed to stay off FB until after the election.


Lol - and I am backing off as I seem to have been sucked into various vegan activist threads/groups. Some of the things popping up on my timeline have traumatised me. Bah. 



dusty paws said:


> clever.. how close are you to clapham station? this popped up today.. jealous!


I haven't been there for years - but funnily enough, that story appeared in The Guardian today. I thought they referred to Bond Street, so will take a look later this week and will post peekchures.

Meanwhile. Ugh. This happened today



and of course, I had to be travelling across London during rush hour tonight. I've been away in meetings for two days, so the first part of the journey was fine - air conditioned bliss, non-stop cold drinks and snackies - Voila!


But the last leg of the commute - ewwwwww. The train be were delayed (because of the heat. Britain is not equipped to handle extremes) and because of the volume of people travelling, the carriages were stifling. Unbearable. 
Where is Autumn when you need it??


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Lol - and I am backing off as I seem to have been sucked into various vegan activist threads/groups. Some of the things popping up on my timeline have traumatised me. Bah.
> 
> 
> I haven't been there for years - but funnily enough, that story appeared in The Guardian today. I thought they referred to Bond Street, so will take a look later this week and will post peekchures.
> 
> Meanwhile. Ugh. This happened today
> View attachment 3465848
> View attachment 3465848
> 
> and of course, I had to be travelling across London during rush hour tonight. I've been away in meetings for two days, so the first part of the journey was fine - air conditioned bliss, non-stop cold drinks and snackies - Voila!
> View attachment 3465850
> 
> But the last leg of the commute - ewwwwww. The train be were delayed (because of the heat. Britain is not equipped to handle extremes) and because of the volume of people travelling, the carriages were stifling. Unbearable.
> Where is Autumn when you need it??




Gahhhhhh.................it was over 100 where I was working on Saturday. An hour and a half drive with no AC. Thankfully it is more seasonable today. Thank gawd you bought those fans!
Ikwym about the vegan thing. My problem however was the indifference of others to what _I_ was posting. I miss the vegan sites.........they have great recipes.


----------



## dusty paws

poopsie said:


> I have vowed to stay off FB until after the election.


i mainly stick to posting photos of the fats and scrolling past all the other crud.


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> Meanwhile. Ugh. This happened today
> View attachment 3465848
> View attachment 3465848
> 
> and of course, I had to be travelling across London during rush hour tonight. I've been away in meetings for two days, so the first part of the journey was fine - air conditioned bliss, non-stop cold drinks and snackies - Voila!
> View attachment 3465850
> 
> But the last leg of the commute - ewwwwww. The train be were delayed (because of the heat. Britain is not equipped to handle extremes) and because of the volume of people travelling, the carriages were stifling. Unbearable.
> Where is Autumn when you need it??



virgin is so much fun! 93... eeesh. we are still waiting for summer to get here.


----------



## clevercat

And we're back. Poor Wills was terrified the whole way through, hiding under his blankie and feigning invisibility _No I wasn't, aunties! I wuz Wiliam T Brabe all teh time!!! I wuz just foolin' Gramma an' teh new laydee!!_
Very impressed with our new vet, who spent 45 minutes going through William's history (the notes from the old practice ended with, 'Owner is not happy and has cancelled both future appointment and Loyalty scheme'). 
Even more impressed that - for the same consult fee - I can have a home visit in future, thus ending the stress and expense of cab/pet taxis.
So - William. For a start, new vet believes that round after round of ABs is doing William no good at all so in future, they will be used as a last resort. She is concerned that the herpes virus plus constant ABs may have done some damage to William's lungs, causing scarring on them which in turn has caused the cough. If that's the case, it's a matter of keeping him comfortable as it isn't something curable - neither is it life-threatening, it's just another way that stinking virus affects the system. So, over the next few weeks William has to have 
x-rays, a flush, a scope and samples taken etc. The x-rays will determine whether the coughing is caused by scarring or by asthma. 
I am worried though, by his weight loss - a kilo in four months. So need to keep an eye on that.
Here he is, a blurry William T Brave, recovering from his Hideous Ordeal.


----------



## clevercat

His mother wears her usual, 'Not my child, not my problem' expression when given William's health bulletin


----------



## buzzytoes

Hahahaha Angel may now love everyone but she still gives a stink eye like no other. Cattitude to the max!


----------



## sdkitty

clevercat said:


> And we're back. Poor Wills was terrified the whole way through, hiding under his blankie and feigning invisibility _No I wasn't, aunties! I wuz Wiliam T Brabe all teh time!!! I wuz just foolin' Gramma an' teh new laydee!!_
> Very impressed with our new vet, who spent 45 minutes going through William's history (the notes from the old practice ended with, 'Owner is not happy and has cancelled both future appointment and Loyalty scheme').
> Even more impressed that - for the same consult fee - I can have a home visit in future, thus ending the stress and expense of cab/pet taxis.
> So - William. For a start, new vet believes that round after round of ABs is doing William no good at all so in future, they will be used as a last resort. She is concerned that the herpes virus plus constant ABs may have done some damage to William's lungs, causing scarring on them which in turn has caused the cough. If that's the case, it's a matter of keeping him comfortable as it isn't something curable - neither is it life-threatening, it's just another way that stinking virus affects the system. So, over the next few weeks William has to have
> x-rays, a flush, a scope and samples taken etc. The x-rays will determine whether the coughing is caused by scarring or by asthma.
> I am worried though, by his weight loss - a kilo in four months. So need to keep an eye on that.
> Here he is, a blurry William T Brave, recovering from his Hideous Ordeal.
> View attachment 3466278


so cute....glad you found a vet you like


----------



## boxermom

Wishing the best for brave William. I hope the new vet works out well for you.

I know a human mum much like Angel. She claims once her kids reached adult age (18) they were no longer her problem or even terribly interesting to her. Don't quite understand that but oh well.......


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Wishing the best for brave William. I hope the new vet works out well for you.
> 
> I know a human mum much like Angel. She claims once her kids reached adult age (18) they were no longer her problem or even terribly interesting to her. Don't quite understand that but oh well.......



Sadly, my own Mum was like that - didn't get as far as eighteen with me though, she made it pretty much clear from when I was a toddler that I wasn't particularly lovable...
Anyway, that's a story for another time. This morning, I am running around tidying up and frantically begging the cats not to let loose with eye-watering steamers in the near future - the estimate for the doors and windows is being done today! Very exciting. Then, next week, the survey and quote for the enclosed garden. In addition, I am looking at new sofas and chairs. Nesting time at BBT. 
Today is supposed to be the final day of the stinking heat. Tomorrow, the temperature drops by 10 degrees. I.cannot.wait.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hoolly dooly. I turn my back for a few days and the bbt express doesn't slow down one bit. 

Hugs and extra chicken for cutie pie Wills. So glad to hear that your new LV is working out for you, thus far .

Your new reno plans sound very exciting.... The kitties won't know what to do with themselves . "Outside, no inside, I'm going out... No think I will go inside" .


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Hoolly dooly. I turn my back for a few days and the bbt express doesn't slow down one bit.
> 
> Hugs and extra chicken for cutie pie Wills. So glad to hear that your new LV is working out for you, thus far .
> 
> Your new reno plans sound very exciting.... The kitties won't know what to do with themselves . "Outside, no inside, I'm going out... No think I will go inside" .


Which is just why there'll be a cat flap going into one of the windows- can you imagine the shenanigans with rounding up these maniacs without one? Wills will be out there at 2am, I'll be trailing around trying to get him to go to bed...no sooner will I do that, than George will decide he feels faint and Needs Air, please to let him out...sigh.
Anyway - this is the style and colour of my new front door. I love that BBT will have a little shot of purple at the entrance - a tribute to Maia-Annabel ❤️


----------



## clevercat

Mummy, please to let me helps you choose the colours ob teh new sofa? You needs to maeks sure it will blend in wiff yark...


That tongue-tip


----------



## sdkitty

clevercat said:


> Mummy, please to let me helps you choose the colours ob teh new sofa? You needs to maeks sure it will blend in wiff yark...
> View attachment 3467212
> 
> That tongue-tip


LOL


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Which is just why there'll be a cat flap going into one of the windows- can you imagine the shenanigans with rounding up these maniacs without one? Wills will be out there at 2am, I'll be trailing around trying to get him to go to bed...no sooner will I do that, than George will decide he feels faint and Needs Air, please to let him out...sigh.
> Anyway - this is the style and colour of my new front door. I love that BBT will have a little shot of purple at the entrance - a tribute to Maia-Annabel ❤️
> View attachment 3467171



Love it. The accent trims at Casa Poopsie  are done in a very similar shade of green


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Love it. The accent trims at Casa Poopsie  are done in a very similar shade of green


Lol but of course - separated at burf, remember?​


----------



## clevercat

Ladies, would we be going terribly off-topic if I involve you in my interior design and garden plans for BBT?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Ladies, would we be going terribly off-topic if I involve you in my interior design and garden plans for BBT?


What is OT about BBT?  The only risk might be that you could get advice from the mountains to the deserts of the US and other parts of the world.


----------



## buzzytoes

Ohhhh I love that front door!! I am pretty sure nothing is OT on the BBT thread.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Lol but of course - separated at burf, remember?​


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> What is OT about BBT?  The only risk might be that you could get advice from the mountains to the deserts of the US and other parts of the world.





buzzytoes said:


> Ohhhh I love that front door!! I am pretty sure nothing is OT on the BBT thread.


Excellent  then I shall post a few swatches and peekchures of sofas and paint colours and garden plans  So exciting, to invest in my home rather than buying handbags...
ETA although I did buy shoes recently...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Excellent  then I shall post a few swatches and peekchures of sofas and paint colours and garden plans  So exciting, to invest in my home rather than buying handbags...
> *ETA although I did buy shoes recently*...




well of course! shoes wear out much faster than handbags and therefore must be replaced on a regular basis 

I am nothing if not a world class enabler


----------



## vinbenphon1

We have a little thing called "midnighters" here for the kitties to bring them inside (I have cat fencing so they stay in the yard). About 10pm I stand at the door and click my fingers (taught them to come to me when I do this, so don't have to yell at night) then standback and wait for the stampede . They have a sprinkle of bickies and then they settle down for bed. 

Can't wait to see your swatches, and paints, I love renovating. Last year I relandscaped both my back and front yards. It was hard work, but so worth it. Went from high maintenance vegie garden to low maintenance natives (for the bees) and synthetic lawn.


----------



## clevercat

Autumn has arrived with a drop of 10 degrees overnight and very heavy rain. Gazing out the soon-to-be-replaced windows, the grounds of BBT are awash and everything looks green and fresh again...


----------



## poopsie

our little cool spell is over..................looks like we will be pushing 100 by Sunday


----------



## buzzytoes

It has already snowed up two hours north of us!! We have been in the 60s this week, just cold enough to make me appreciate heading to St Thomas this evening for a week!!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> our little cool spell is over..................looks like we will be pushing 100 by Sunday


Seriously?? Why don't the seasons change when they're supposed to, whhhhyyyyyyyy???? 


buzzytoes said:


> It has already snowed up two hours north of us!! We have been in the 60s this week, just cold enough to make me appreciate heading to St Thomas this evening for a week!!


Snow!! Ooh I love snow. I hope you have a lovely (warm but not too warm ) holiday - safe travels, buzzy!

Today's musings from the soon-to-be-upgraded sofa at BBT...
1. It has rained pretty much non-stop today. Of course, this was the day I had to go into London for a meeting. Because our transport system is incapable of running smoothly during a downpour, the journey into Selfridges (usual time door to door is 47 minutes) took an hour and a half. The journey back was even worse. I am SO grateful I do not commute on a regular basis. 
2. Remember a while back I posted about the pain of being an empath? It happened again today. After work, I dodged the showers on Oxford Street in order to run into Liberty. I had a hankering for some Diptyque goodies and some burfday money burning a hole in my pocket. The consultant I was dealing with was lovely, but the whole experience was spoiled by the other person working there - I guess she was the Account Manager. She was foul to him without saying a word, was radiating dissatisfaction and irritability. During the brief moment I was left alone with her, she made it clear she would be ignoring me and didn't particularly want me spending my money there. The atmosphere she created all by herself was appalling. I feel like calling customer service, but really what would I say? 
3. I have booked William in for his X-rays on Thursday September 29th. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers - my little man is going to be so scared that day. He has an 8am pre-exam appointment and will then be transferred to their hospital, a few miles away from the practice. I hate the thought of leaving him for a full day and that he will be travelling in a strange vehicle without me...
4. The door & window fitter called me to check a couple of things. The estimate wil be with me on Monday or Tuesday. For the back door, I have chosen a new hybrid door - the top half opens like a stable door, I think. So am hoping I'll be able to put a screen in there at some point - screen doors are not widely used over here, so it'll have to be done separately after everything is fitted. Once I give them the go-ahead, a full survey will be done and the work will start about 4-6 weeks later.
5. The initial survey for the garden is being carried out next week.
6. This weekend, I will be posting swatches and peekchures of sofas, snugglers and armchairs - yay! 
7. The sun's over the yardarm which means it's time for a large Pinot Grigio. 
What a week...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Seriously?? Why don't the seasons change when they're supposed to, whhhhyyyyyyyy????
> 
> Snow!! Ooh I love snow. I hope you have a lovely (warm but not too warm ) holiday - safe travels, buzzy!
> 
> Today's musings from the soon-to-be-upgraded sofa at BBT...
> 1. It has rained pretty much non-stop today. Of course, this was the day I had to go into London for a meeting. Because our transport system is incapable of running smoothly during a downpour, the journey into Selfridges (usual time door to door is 47 minutes) took an hour and a half. The journey back was even worse. I am SO grateful I do not commute on a regular basis.
> 2. Remember a while back I posted about the pain of being an empath? It happened again today. After work, I dodged the showers on Oxford Street in order to run into Liberty. I had a hankering for some Diptyque goodies and some burfday money burning a hole in my pocket. The consultant I was dealing with was lovely, but the whole experience was spoiled by the other person working there - I guess she was the Account Manager. She was foul to him without saying a word, was radiating dissatisfaction and irritability. During the brief moment I was left alone with her, she made it clear she would be ignoring me and didn't particularly want me spending my money there. The atmosphere she created all by herself was appalling. I feel like calling customer service, but really what would I say?
> 3. I have booked William in for his X-rays on Thursday September 29th. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers - my little man is going to be so scared that day. He has an 8am pre-exam appointment and will then be transferred to their hospital, a few miles away from the practice. I hate the thought of leaving him for a full day and that he will be travelling in a strange vehicle without me...
> 4. The door & window fitter called me to check a couple of things. The estimate wil be with me on Monday or Tuesday. For the back door, I have chosen a new hybrid door - the top half opens like a stable door, I think. So am hoping I'll be able to put a screen in there at some point - screen doors are not widely used over here, so it'll have to be done separately after everything is fitted. Once I give them the go-ahead, a full survey will be done and the work will start about 4-6 weeks later.
> 5. The initial survey for the garden is being carried out next week.
> 6. This weekend, I will be posting swatches and peekchures of sofas, snugglers and armchairs - yay!
> 7. The sun's over the yardarm which means it's time for a large Pinot Grigio.
> What a week...


If you know someone that does custom iron work, see if you can get a bid for a steel security door.  Mine was custom made to fit the opening and has a glass window pane for the top and bottom half.  I also have a screen panel to swap out on the top half.  There are little swivel clips that hold the preferred panel in place in the door.  I don't know if you would like a stable door/dutch door for the top half if you were planning to open it for ventilation.  I had crank-out windows when I bought the house, and they were only good with a light breeze that happened to hit the open side.  A hard wind would rip the window off the house, and if the wind came from the wrong direction, it really didn't go in the house.  I had to argue with the window fitters to get vertical, single hung windows, but I really like them with mini-blinds that also go up/down instead of sideways.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> If you know someone that does custom iron work, see if you can get a bid for a steel security door.  Mine was custom made to fit the opening and has a glass window pane for the top and bottom half.  I also have a screen panel to swap out on the top half.  There are little swivel clips that hold the preferred panel in place in the door.  I don't know if you would like a stable door/dutch door for the top half if you were planning to open it for ventilation.  I had crank-out windows when I bought the house, and they were only good with a light breeze that happened to hit the open side.  A hard wind would rip the window off the house, and if the wind came from the wrong direction, it really didn't go in the house.  I had to argue with the window fitters to get vertical, single hung windows, but I really like them with mini-blinds that also go up/down instead of sideways.



That (screen door) sounds perfect. I guess I'll wait until they come back to me with plans and an estimate before I decide for sure...As for the windows, each will be fitted with child-proof (and therefore, one would hope, kittin-proof) clips, ensuring my little fuzzy Houdinis don't make a career of jumping out the window.


----------



## clevercat

I need to learn how to upload a gif
But while I learn, watch this  touching little clip of a cat reunited with his owner after two months...
https://media.giphy.com/media/3o6ZtlKDdRPcUthTP2/giphy.gif


----------



## clevercat

Bwahaha Gramma nebers finds me in here. Ai are William T Brabe, William T Sneaky, William T Inbisible, Willia...oh halloes Gramma, ai noes noticed you there...


----------



## clevercat

Angel is ladylike and modest, as always


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> I need to learn how to upload a gif
> But while I learn, watch this  touching little clip of a cat reunited with his owner after two months...
> https://media.giphy.com/media/3o6ZtlKDdRPcUthTP2/giphy.gif



Lol, ain't that the truth!


----------



## Cindi

Here in the US they have something called Petscreen. It is thicker and much more durable than the usual mesh used. I have had it on the screened door to my foster for nearly 10 years and it still does not have even 1 rip. This is a door my foster cats and sometimes my own cats climb often.  Worth every penny.


----------



## poopsie

Child proof is NOT kitteh proof. Kittehs are infinitely smarter and more tenacious than a mere hoomin. Barney mastered the art of the 'child proof' latches on the kitchen cabinets. We ended up removing them because I struggled with them


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Here in the US they have something called Petscreen. It is thicker and much more durable than the usual mesh used. I have had it on the screened door to my foster for nearly 10 years and it still does not have even 1 rip. This is a door my foster cats and sometimes my own cats climb often.  Worth every penny.





poopsie said:


> Child proof is NOT kitteh proof. Kittehs are infinitely smarter and more tenacious than a mere hoomin. Barney mastered the art of the 'child proof' latches on the kitchen cabinets. We ended up removing them because I struggled with them



So with that in mind, I'm thinking of using this company to do the screens for the windows and back door (although as the garden is being enclosed, not sure I'll need them...).
http://www.exclusivescreens.co.uk/pet_screens.asp
Meanwhile, its home decor time.
The flooring will remain as is, and I am thinking neutral walls throughout.





Thoughts?


----------



## Cindi

I like the second color but need to see a pic of the floor to be sure.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I like the second color but need to see a pic of the floor to be sure.


The floor - looking very slightly paler than IRL.


----------



## Cindi

Nice! Ok, then I stand by my color choice.


----------



## clevercat

On an on-topic note, I have just made an enquiry regarding adopting a CH cat...


----------



## vinbenphon1

I second the second swatch


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> On an on-topic note, I have just made an enquiry regarding adopting a CH cat...


Oooohhhh new kitty, but what is CH? I'm crap with anagtams


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Oooohhhh new kitty, but what is CH? I'm crap with anagtams


Cerebellar Hypoplasia AKA wobbly cat. I am not getting my hopes up, but please feel free to start up the 'get him get him get him' thoughts. His name is Reginald


----------



## Cindi

Do you know how bad his CH is? My Tipsy is mild. She can do everything almost like a normal cat but she looks drunk when she walks. I love to watch her play makes me laugh and laugh. If the CH is severe the cat can't even walk. The severe cases make me so sad. On one hand all creatures deserve a happy life. On the other what is the quality of life if the cat can't even go to the litterbox by himself? Or walk, or eat easily? I am torn. I really hope you can adopt Reginald. Get him chant started.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Do you know how bad his CH is? My Tipsy is mild. She can do everything almost like a normal cat but she looks drunk when she walks. I love to watch her play makes me laugh and laugh. If the CH is severe the cat can't even walk. The severe cases make me so sad. On one hand all creatures deserve a happy life. On the other what is the quality of life if the cat can't even go to the litterbox by himself? Or walk, or eat easily? I am torn. I really hope you can adopt Reginald. Get him chant started.


It's mild, apparently. I don't think I could cope with a severe case right now, given the amount of feline maniacs I have on my hands...


----------



## Cindi

clevercat said:


> It's mild, apparently. I don't think I could cope with a severe case right now, given the amount of feline maniacs I have on my hands...



I can't wait to meet him. We need details! Do you have any pics?? gethimgethimgethimgethim......


----------



## Cindi

Here is my mild CH girl, Tipsy. Some of you might remember my hubby drove an hour to get her and her sister Whirly after the person that was caring for them threatened to toss them outside in the snow. It was just before New Year's Eve.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Here is my mild CH girl, Tipsy. Some of you might remember my hubby drove an hour to get her and her sister Whirly after the person that was caring for them threatened to toss them outside in the snow. It was just before New Year's Eve.
> View attachment 3469916


Oh, the cuteness!!  That tongue


----------



## boxermom

I love your floor choice (we picked something similar to replace our bath floor) and I agree with Cindi and vin on the wall color.

Isn't it crazy how animals without thumbs can open things, get thru them, etc.??


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I can't wait to meet him. We need details! Do you have any pics?? gethimgethimgethimgethim......


I shared a peekchure on FB...they'll want to do a phone interview and a home check. I need to find out how mild the CH is, particularly as I'm told he's not litter trained. I'm not sure I'm up for going through that again. We'll see - if it's meant to happen, it will. He's had such a traumatic life, poor little man.


----------



## Cindi

Unfortunately most CH babies are not reliable with the litterbox. Tipsy will always poop there but she will only pee on pee pads which are usually used to train puppies. My hubby is a saint. He cleans up after her a few times a day. Of course my room is similar as Bella usually poops on the floor. These cats are lucky we love them.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Unfortunately most CH babies are not reliable with the litterbox. Tipsy will always poop there but she will only pee on pee pads which are usually used to train puppies. My hubby is a saint. He cleans up after her a few times a day. Of course my room is similar as Bella usually poops on the floor. These cats are lucky we love them.



Reminding me of Norton T Wonder Cat, and Tiger-Lily. Hmmm. I need to sleep on this - and maybe stay away from FB for a while, what with the number of cats I've wanted to adopt on those pages...


----------



## Cindi

I couldn't find your pic on FB. If you shared a post from a closed group only the people in the group can see it no matter your settings. I know the group I belong to is closed.


----------



## Cindi

I found the Facebook post. Did you notice all the furniture is covered with towels? Proceed with caution. He is super cute though. Kinda looks like my Whirly.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I found the Facebook post. Did you notice all the furniture is covered with towels? Proceed with caution. He is super cute though. Kinda looks like my Whirly.


Gah, no I didn't! Perhaps I should just do as my Dad suggests when I get caught up wanting to adopt another special needs cat - think of the amount of time, work and love the current residents demand, then offer up a prayer that someone else will step in to help the cat who needs a home...


----------



## clevercat

Georgie's Monday face, much like my own this morning...


----------



## clevercat

Wills is Grumpy Cats today...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Wills is Grumpy Cats today...
> View attachment 3470603


Poor little guy looks like he has booger-face and has been using the tissue quite hard.  Peeper sends her sympathy.  She is doing much better, but still needs a nose wiper when she wakes up from a nap.


----------



## clevercat

Angel gives me the stink-eye from the safety of her spaceship


and Ruben has dramatically cut my productivity this afternoon as he has been keeping me company as I work, asking for scritchies, chin rubs, head boops and, 'if you're going to the kitchen, Mummy, perhaps a small helping ob Cheeze Dreamies?'


----------



## clevercat

Mammy! Stoppit wiff teh Purrs Forum! Is dinner-teims!! Feeds me, ai are starbin'!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Angel gives me the stink-eye from the safety of her spaceship
> View attachment 3470737
> 
> and Ruben has dramatically cut my productivity this afternoon as he has been keeping me company as I work, asking for scritchies, chin rubs, head boops and, 'if you're going to the kitchen, Mummy, perhaps a small helping ob Cheeze Dreamies?'
> View attachment 3470739


Angel is such a pretty girl! and I still can't believe spoiled Super Rubes is the street cat that survived on his own for all that time, he has settled into comfy home life so well 



clevercat said:


> Mammy! Stoppit wiff teh Purrs Forum! Is dinner-teims!! Feeds me, ai are starbin'!
> View attachment 3470748


 Hai Amen T Kittin!


----------



## dusty paws

Rubes!! Georgie, we feel the same way here in CA about mondays! But at least your Monday is a lot closer to ending than ours is.


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Angel is such a pretty girl! and I still can't believe spoiled Super Rubes is the street cat that survived on his own for all that time, he has settled into comfy home life so well
> 
> Hai Amen T Kittin!



It's amazing, isn't it? I often look over at him as he snoodles with William, or lets me know what he wants for dinner just by sitting in a particular place (windowsill=kibble, fridge=chikkin, doorway=raw food), or races Livvie across the bed (winner gets to sleep next to Mama)...my little furry miracle ❤️



dusty paws said:


> Rubes!! Georgie, we feel the same way here in CA about mondays! But at least your Monday is a lot closer to ending than ours is.



Yay, Monday down!


----------



## clevercat

I should get the estimate for doors & windows today. Keeping fingers crossed that I won't open the envelope and immediately pass out 
Meanwhile - furniture. Sofa and armchair? Or two snugly loveseats?
All of the choices below will be treated with Scotchguard in order to prevent everything g becoming yark-stained within seconds of its arrival...
The sofas


----------



## clevercat

The Snugglers




The wild card


----------



## poopsie

I like the first one. Not sure about loose pillows and paws.
I use heavy duty SureFit slipcovers on my sofa and love seat. They also make a pet throw that covers the back and arms...........QVC might carry them. I know I saw them on one of the shopping channels.


----------



## jenny70

I vote for sofa and arm chair. I also like the first sofa the best.


----------



## Cindi

clevercat said:


> Gah, no I didn't! Perhaps I should just do as my Dad suggests when I get caught up wanting to adopt another special needs cat - think of the amount of time, work and love the current residents demand, then offer up a prayer that someone else will step in to help the cat who needs a home...



Your dad is a smart guy. This is exactly what I would do.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oooohhhh I like the snugglers, but I'm ganna vote for sofa and armchair in the fourth colour .

Tittens will be fine with big cushions, just check out Phoenix's moves...




By the by, me and Mr Vinbenphon will be landing in your back yard next month...


----------



## cats n bags

Have you been able to actually test drive any of these?  Other than the cats, who will get to sit in these?  Do you prefer to sit properly and all lady-like on chairs, or are you more of a sprawl across the whole thing kinda gal?

Do you need a sofa bed for company?  I haven't tried any modern convertibles, but they used to be miserable for both sleeping and sitting.  Just going by looks, I like the teal snuggler the best, but would wonder what is behind those pillows and how it would feel if the pillows moved.  The arms look the most cat-friendly, especially if someone (Angel) likes to sleep superman style in the summer.  If the pillow covers come off, you could wash them.  If you had to re-cover or replace, the pillows might be easier in the future.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Oooohhhh I like the snugglers, but I'm ganna vote for sofa and armchair in the fourth colour .
> 
> Tittens will be fine with big cushions, just check out Phoenix's moves...
> 
> View attachment 3471513
> 
> 
> By the by, me and Mr Vinbenphon will be landing in your back yard next month...



The determination on Phoenix's face 
Wait, what, where??? When?? For how long? Would you like to stop by BBT for tea?



cats n bags said:


> Have you been able to actually test drive any of these?  Other than the cats, who will get to sit in these?  Do you prefer to sit properly and all lady-like on chairs, or are you more of a sprawl across the whole thing kinda gal?
> 
> Do you need a sofa bed for company?  I haven't tried any modern convertibles, but they used to be miserable for both sleeping and sitting.  Just going by looks, I like the teal snuggler the best, but would wonder what is behind those pillows and how it would feel if the pillows moved.  The arms look the most cat-friendly, especially if someone (Angel) likes to sleep superman style in the summer.  If the pillow covers come off, you could wash them.  If you had to re-cover or replace, the pillows might be easier in the future.



These are very good questions. I was just thinking this morning I should perhaps go to one of the showrooms first to have a practice snoodle. I just thought a sofa-bed might be useful - then realised its far less expensive to get a normal sofa. 
I really, reaaalllly like the snugglers. Something to cosy up in - I do not sit primly, I lounge-lizard, much like the cats. All of the above have removable, washable or dry-cleanable covers and I could always get spares in a different colour. It's rare there's more than three people here at once, and I usually sit on floor cushions with the cats when we have company.


----------



## boxermom

I don't know what's more practical but the love seats look very appealing. I fold up in my chair so a sofa is too big for me. If you polled the tittens, I wonder how they would vote?


----------



## cats n bags

boxermom said:


> I don't know what's more practical but the love seats look very appealing. I fold up in my chair so a sofa is too big for me. If you polled the tittens, I wonder how they would vote?


If you polled the tittens, they would order an extra huge fridge/freezer, leave the appliance on the curb, and bring the bocks inside and park it in the middle of the room.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> The determination on Phoenix's face
> Wait, what, where??? When?? For how long? Would you like to stop by BBT for tea?
> .



We would love to pop in for tea.  We arrive in London on the 12th Oct, then drive around from the 13th and come back to London on 20th till 24th Oct. so exciting.....


----------



## dusty paws

we only had a loveseat for years and having a couch is a game changer. i can be stretched out with rosie and then jax is on the extended portion. love it.


----------



## buzzytoes

Omggggg I love that beautiful teal chair!!! I feel like BBT is going to be very spa and zenlike after it's makeover with all of those beiges. My kinda place!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hi Clever, just checking in. Hope you are ok and William's tests went well.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Hi Clever, just checking in. Hope you are ok and William's tests went well.



I was away for work and a work-related (reality) star-studded Gala event last week. So, so glad to be back at BBT. It was nice to stay at a 5-star hotel (lovely high-end toiletries in the room, little choklits on the pillow and NOT the type I find on the bedding at home...) and have food bought to me on trays (oh but I love room service!) and not have to clean up yark and suchlike, but I am a home bird at heart...
William has his X-rays this Thursday. His cough seems more frequent, although it doesn't seem to trouble him much. I will be stressed and panicky until I bring him home Thursday evening.
Meanwhile, yay - those dates (20-24) look like they'll work for BBT and everyone is very excited at the thought of meeting Uncle and Aunty Veeeee 
If you get time, please eat at Cafe Pacifico in Covent Garden - it's my favourite Mexican ever, and the margaritas are amazing


----------



## clevercat

^^^^D'Beaks, looking adorable as per.
As is Gramma's Widdle Man ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## dusty paws

hai tittens!


----------



## clevercat

So the estimate for the doors and windows is here and yay, it's well within budget. Next step, getting a full survey in the next week or so, followed by confirming colours and styles, then finally the actual installation in around eight-ten weeks time. 
I should get a quote for the garden later this week, and am off to road-test potential sofas and snugglers at the weekend. 
Possibly the most important purchase I'll make is a vat-load of feliway, to help ease the kittins of BBT through all the upheaval...


----------



## clevercat

Hyperventilating with excitement because the garden quote has come in within my budget. Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Pessie

clevercat said:


> So the estimate for the doors and windows is here and yay, it's well within budget. Next step, getting a full survey in the next week or so, followed by confirming colours and styles, then finally the actual installation in around eight-ten weeks time.
> I should get a quote for the garden later this week, and am off to road-test potential sofas and snugglers at the weekend.
> Possibly the most important purchase I'll make is a vat-load of feliway, to help ease the kittins of BBT through all the upheaval...


I've recently been through the doors and windows experience Clevercat and, if at all possible, would advise moving out for the installation.  I know if I had to do it again I would certainly decamp!  I appreciate it might not to be an option for you, but with animals it was a bit traumatic and I only have 2!  I have an old house and it was far noisier and dustier than I imagined, and of course every room gets affected.  The other thing I found was that although considerate, the workmen didn't  always get the importance of keeping doors and gates closed  as they're concentrating on what they're doing.
The good news is it was well worth it.  I hope that's useful, best of luck


----------



## vinbenphon1

Ha, love it when a plan comes together .


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Ha, love it when a plan comes together .


Lol, me too - but for two things:
1. You and Mr V will be seeing BBT in its 'before' state, which means you'll need to come back again next year 
2. It's still possible William could throw the whole thing off by costing me thousands at the vet tomorrow, rather than the hundreds I have budgeted for. _Bwahahaha Gramma!! Mebbe ai teaches you a lesson, hmmm??_
Meanwhile, I am starting to stress about how much money I'm spending and pondering the following: Why is it so much easier to splurge on bags and shoes and sunglasses?


----------



## clevercat

Good thoughts needed, please - frantic knocking st the door just now, the postman with a very odd delivery. He had found an injured pigeon and knowing I rescue, thought I'd like to branch out as it were...
Truth be told, I think poor Percival Pigeon is beyond help, but at least he can pass safely in a warm, caring environment...
Currently, the little one is wrapped in a fuzzy towel, in a cat carrier in teh baffroom. He has a small dish of seed and one of water by his side, and he has William standing guard outside...
My neighbour will take over nursing duties later and will pick Percival up on her way home.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Sending Percival some pozzie healing vibes... Tell William to be careful and not slip over in his drool on the floor as he imagines how pigeon goes with red wine jus .


----------



## vinbenphon1

Definitely have to go back... Somehow Mr V managed to dodge the Chanel bullet without even trying... (Coz we are going to France first so no vat claim, and then we are flying out of Gatwick so no duty free Chanel like Heathrow) So he says whilst battering his eyelashes. Wicked, wicked man


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Definitely have to go back... Somehow Mr V managed to dodge the Chanel bullet without even trying... (Coz we are going to France first so no vat claim, and then we are flying out of Gatwick so no duty free Chanel like Heathrow) So he says whilst battering his eyelashes. Wicked, wicked man



Lol, Mr V might've *forgotten* that the Chanel department in Harrods is ten minutes down the road from your hotel and you can claim the VAT back in-store. BWAHAHAHA!


----------



## clevercat

In other news, a sixteen year old cat has been abandoned and I have been asked to help. Currently waiting nervously for an update on cat's health and experience living with other kittehs.,,


----------



## boxermom

Goodness, you have a full plate there, clever. Sending good vibes for Mr. Pigeon, the elderly cat, and for all your plans for BBT.


----------



## clevercat

Percy flew to the Bridge a few minutes ago. We think he had growths in his eyes and had injured himself flying into something. Poor little guy. I hate that I am so vulnerable around animals...but I did my best, as always.
I'm waiting to hear about elderly cat (who is coming via PfL -  Angel's rescue). I just need to be sure I can cope with this - and that means checking for any ongoing health issues, and that the potential new kitteh is happy to live in a crowd of maniacs. It's odd, I've felt lately that we're due a new arrival...
The plans for BBT continue - getting a full survey next week for the doors and windows. I quite like the planning stage, it's a chance to act like a grown-up when I have always felt like a nine year old on the inside..,


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Lol, Mr V might've *forgotten* that the Chanel department in Harrods is ten minutes down the road from your hotel and you can claim the VAT back in-store. BWAHAHAHA!


Hahahahahaaa I Didn't know that


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh Percy...  It doesn't matter the animal, they all touch us emotionally. I still get sad when I see pelicans flying around as I remember the one that fell from the sky in front of my car. I saw his life fade as I bundled him in the car and raced to the vet (which was only a kilometer down the road). But he was gone. He had flown into the power lines situated across the road from the beach.


----------



## josieblime

6 months after the loss of my beloved Ole, a kitten adopted us. She kept coming to our backyard and had such a sweet demeanor we just had to bring her inside. Here is our baby, Smudge


----------



## Cindi

josieblime said:


> 6 months after the loss of my beloved Ole, a kitten adopted us. She kept coming to our backyard and had such a sweet demeanor we just had to bring her inside. Here is our baby, Smudge
> View attachment 3478973



So sorry for your loss. Your kitten is gorgeous! Love her name.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Smudge you are beeyooteeful!!

Clever I totally understanding the adulting thing. We bought into a timeshare on vacay - amazing how spending lots of money makes you feel so adulty! Hoping the 16 year old gato finds a new home to spend his golden years at BBT.


----------



## Cbapple

josieblime said:


> 6 months after the loss of my beloved Ole, a kitten adopted us. She kept coming to our backyard and had such a sweet demeanor we just had to bring her inside. Here is our baby, Smudge
> View attachment 3478973


Smudge, I love it! I had a weenie dog named Smuffy when I was a kid but Smudge is a new one...he's adorable!


----------



## clevercat

Hi Smudge! What a cutie 
So, new-old girl will soon be joining the gang here at BBT. She is sweet sixteen and has been abandoned by her PoS owner because, "I don't want her anymore" 
PfL are going to pay her vet bills because on top of all the work going on here, it looks as though William is going to cost _hundreds _more than I bargained for. *sigh* I dropped him off this morning, battered and bleeding. Me, not Wills. He savaged me as I got him in the carrier, and really I have no idea where he picked up that kind of language 
Still - I am incredibly impressed with LNV (lovely new vet), who had spent a lot of time studying Wiliam's case after our first appointment. As long as there is nothing massively wrong with his heart/lungs, there is a whole raft of things we can try out, giving Wills a bespoke, holistic range of treatment. I'll know more after the X-ray and am counting the hours until I get the call to tell me how things went...


----------



## Cindi

Ugh! I hate waiting for news from the vet. Sending "good test result" thoughts his way. I'm glad you are getting along well with LNV. It's hard to change when you learn to trust someone and feel comfortable with them.

16 and the owner doesn't want her????!!!!!! PoS is right. That's how I ended up with my housepanther Sabrina. There is something so magical about winning the trust and love of a senior cat. I'm sure  you will make her last years her happiest. Hopefully bad karma will find pos owner.


----------



## buzzytoes

Has the POS had her for her entire life?? Ugh I so don't understand that mentality. Then again there are a whole host of reasons people give up pets that I don't understand.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Ugh! I hate waiting for news from the vet. Sending "good test result" thoughts his way. I'm glad you are getting along well with LNV. It's hard to change when you learn to trust someone and feel comfortable with them.
> 
> 16 and the owner doesn't want her????!!!!!! PoS is right. That's how I ended up with my housepanther Sabrina. There is something so magical about winning the trust and love of a senior cat. I'm sure  you will make her last years her happiest. Hopefully bad karma will find pos owner.





buzzytoes said:


> Has the POS had her for her entire life?? Ugh I so don't understand that mentality. Then again there are a whole host of reasons people give up pets that I don't understand.



I should know more tomorrow. Right now, she is in a tiny pen at her local vet's after being surrendered first by her POS to one of POS's friends, then by that friend who didn't want her either. I hope they both get old and abandoned.
I'm waiting for results of her bloods and assuming they're clear she could be here as soon as tomorrow. 
Meanwhile, William's bloods came back clear - no infection. And there is nothing at all on his X-rays other than enlarged lung passages. So, so happy to have ruled out scarring, asthma, enlarged heart, tumours...money well spent. I'm off to collect him in an hour or so, and will then talk through the treatment options with LNV.
I've been so scared it would be something dreadful, this just feels like the best news possible


----------



## Cindi

Whoooo Hoooooo!!!!!!!!  Love good test results! Way to go Wills. Now you can breathe again. Whew! I hope LNV finds a quick, easy and inexpensive treatment. and I hope PoS x2 get what they deserve.


----------



## clevercat

We're back. And remember what I said about William coating me thousands, rather than hundreds? He still might. For the next few months, he'll be on L-Lysine, bisolvent, cod liver oil and a ventricular dilator, as LNV believes Wills is suffering with chronic bronchitis resulting from the stinking herpes virus. If his coughing gets worse, he'll need a scope and a lung flush...costing thousands of £££. *sigh* Whhhhyyy is nothing ever simple (and cheap)?
Hoping like mad that it won't come to that. Anyway, a very brave Wills is currently drunkenly staggering around as the drugs wear off. He has the munchies, too - I don't remember the last time I saw him eating wet food, yet he bypassed the kibble, shoved Maddie out the way and has been face down in a bowl of gushy food for the past ten minutes. 
I'm so glad to have him home


----------



## vinbenphon1

Go Wills ....  So relieved that it is not anything sinister. A little degustation is good for the soul.


----------



## clevercat

William is _sulking_! He always, always sleeps curled into my neck - he's there when I go to bed, and in more or less the same spot when I wake up. Not last night, though - and this morning I woke up to see Wills sitting in the window giving me a powerful stink-eye. How long do Kittin sulks last, I wonder?


----------



## poopsie

until someone else tries to claim his vacated spot.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> until someone else tries to claim his vacated spot.


 You're probably right. He and Ruben get so possessive. I note that sulking does not include starving himself as he was first in the queue this morning for the brefus buffet...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> You're probably right. He and Ruben get so possessive. I note that sulking does not include starving himself as he was first in the queue this morning for the brefus buffet...



That is usually how it works around here.


----------



## clevercat

New-Old Girl will arrive at BBT on or after 14th October. 
Her bloods came back clear, however rescue lady and I know better than to take people on trust, so we've asked for the results to be sent to our respective vets. Once LNV has given me the all-clear, the little one will be welcomed into the family. I.cannot.wait.


----------



## Cindi

Such a lucky girl! I can't wait to meet her.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Wonderful


----------



## clevercat

It's raining! It's cold! It's October!! Woo hoo - finally, the stinking hot summer has gone. 
William has forgiven me and spent the night curled into me, purring happily. I have just shared my brefus with Eamonn, Willow and George (the only three who are crazy about vegan bacon) and am now off to make yet another coffee. Bliss.


----------



## clevercat

The boys have crashed after a huge catnip and valerian party - the evidence of which is still scattered all over the floor...


----------



## dusty paws

hooray for the good willis news! and can't wait to meet the newest member.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Those boys are so naughty leavin their 'cough cough' (drugs) on the floor. Which one is the cardboard chewer? Bennett loves a naw on a good cardboard box. He will spend days turning a box into roof insulation. 

Eeeeek so excited. Less than 22 hours till we leave and 21 days before we visit BBT


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Those boys are so naughty leavin their 'cough cough' (drugs) on the floor. Which one is the cardboard chewer? Bennett loves a naw on a good cardboard box. He will spend days turning a box into roof insulation.
> 
> Eeeeek so excited. Less than 22 hours till we leave and 21 days before we visit BBT



I know!! Just three weeks today 
I will have to sit the kittins down for The Talk before you get here. You know the one, 'Don't do any steamers just before/during the visit. Don't yark in front of everyone. If anyone needs to sneeze, try to remember it's not polite to sit in visitors laps and give them a booger shower'
*sigh* I know full well they'll find some way to show me up...


----------



## clevercat

I bought the cats one of those water fountain drinking bowls. Much sweating and swearing (from me) as I set it up. Chaotic scenes ensued the moment I switched it on. William advanced on it like a small tuxedoed crab - sideways and growling. Willow immediately went in for the kill, flailing away at it with tiny tortie paws. Clawed said it looked Dangerous and ran off to the bedroom. Maddie followed close on his heels. Ruben has been studying it closely for the past fifteen minutes...laying a good safe distance away. It's pretty safe to say I won't be putting away the usual water bowls anytime soon...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I bought the cats one of those water fountain drinking bowls. Much sweating and swearing (from me) as I set it up. Chaotic scenes ensued the moment I switched it on. William advanced on it like a small tuxedoed crab - sideways and growling. Willow immediately went in for the kill, flailing away at it with tiny tortie paws. Clawed said it looked Dangerous and ran off to the bedroom. Maddie followed close on his heels. Ruben has been studying it closely for the past fifteen minutes...laying a good safe distance away. It's pretty safe to say I won't be putting away the usual water bowls anytime soon...


And where were the video pooperatzies during all of this excitement?


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> I bought the cats one of those water fountain drinking bowls. Much sweating and swearing (from me) as I set it up. Chaotic scenes ensued the moment I switched it on. William advanced on it like a small tuxedoed crab - sideways and growling. Willow immediately went in for the kill, flailing away at it with tiny tortie paws. Clawed said it looked Dangerous and ran off to the bedroom. Maddie followed close on his heels. Ruben has been studying it closely for the past fifteen minutes...laying a good safe distance away. It's pretty safe to say I won't be putting away the usual water bowls anytime soon...


----------



## dusty paws

my two still don't know what to think of the water fountain.. haha.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> And where were the video pooperatzies during all of this excitement?


The pooperatza was leaning on the kitchen unit, glass of wine in hand, watching open-mouthed as each one of those ungrateful stinkers approached the fountain with deep suspicion, gave it a disdainful sniff then stalked off giving me a withering look as they departed the room.
Meanwhile, real 'conversation' this morning
Me: Phil, don't puke _on _William
Phil: Buuuuurrrrp
Me: Wills, don't put your head deliberately _under_ him!
Nothing but highbrow chit-chat at BBT...


----------



## clevercat

The contents of this bocks are off to the consigner and will, once sold, pay for my new garden.
Mr Murphy is not best pleased, as he had plans to convert said bocks into a Fort.


----------



## clevercat

Gosh, new-old girl looks a sorry state. Still waiting for blood test results. Hmm, I wonder if anyone would like to see a PEEKCHURE???


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Gosh, new-old girl looks a sorry state. Still waiting for blood test results. Hmm, I wonder if anyone would like to see a PEEKCHURE???


MEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## clevercat

Here she is...another one who will break my heart.


----------



## Cindi

Oh, She is a beautiful baby girl. I hope you have many good years with her.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh my gosh. She looks lacking in the love department. Fingers crossed for both of you. Hmmm a girl hause panthr


----------



## dusty paws

oh hi sweetheart. what soulful eyes.


----------



## boxermom

She needs all our love, poor thing. Looks like she wasn't well cared for.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Oh, She is a beautiful baby girl. I hope you have many good years with her.





vinbenphon1 said:


> Oh my gosh. She looks lacking in the love department. Fingers crossed for both of you. Hmmm a girl hause panthr





dusty paws said:


> oh hi sweetheart. what soulful eyes.





boxermom said:


> She needs all our love, poor thing. Looks like she wasn't well cared for.



She reminds me very much of Noggin, he looked just like her and was beaten down and depressed with life when I first met him. Coincidentally, he was know as New-Old Guy before his arrival at BBT - maybe the Rainbow Bridge BBT gang had a hand (paw) bringing us together. Please hold good thoughts as we wait for the blood results. I think she looks like a cat with a thyroid issue, but that can at least be managed...


----------



## Candice0985

poor sweet little girl! with the love of BBT she'll soon learn what it's like to experience a caring family. I hope she can arrive at BBT asap! her sweet eyes look like she's had a hard go in life


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh gosh she looks too skinny!!! Could just be old gato skinny given her age. Her eyes look clear and lively though!! She might have a lot to say once she arrives at BBT. She looks like Sophia from Golden Girls.


----------



## clevercat

So it's a sad but happy today here at Butterbean Towers.
Two years ago today, our beloved Miss Maia-Annabel passed -far too soon - to the Bridge.
I just lit a candle for her and will keep it burning all day. I still miss her terribly.
One of my favourite photos


On the way home from the emergency vet, with an empty carrier and an even emptier heart, this little man stepped quite literally into my life. I will never believe this was a coincidence.
Super-Rubes, with his amazing ability to heal a broken heart - here, with his BFF William


----------



## clevercat

New-Old Girl is going to move into her retirement home (BBT) at the end of next week. Her bloods came back clear (although they're going to LNV, just in case) EXCEPT they didn't test for thyroid issues 'because she's putting on weight'. sigh.


----------



## Cindi

clevercat said:


> New-Old Girl is going to move into her retirement home (BBT) at the end of next week. Her bloods came back clear (although they're going to LNV, just in case) EXCEPT they didn't test for thyroid issues 'because she's putting on weight'. sigh.



Lucky girl! At least thyroid can be regulated with a pill. I can't wait to "meet" her.


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> Here she is...another one who will break my heart.
> View attachment 3483176



Poor thing.  She doesn't know it yet, but her life is about to take amazing turn!!!!  

The color of her eyes with her coat reminds me of Halloween.  It is October in the US.  A festive thought to celebrate her joining BBT!


----------



## clevercat

A little Friday night  for Stinker's Mum


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> A little Friday night  for Stinker's Mum
> View attachment 3487059




Holy WOWZERS! That is a fabulous photo of himself


----------



## clevercat

Georgie caught a fishie


----------



## clevercat

New-Old Girl should get here this weekend!
And in other news, the kittins are very excited - ten more sleeps until they get to meet Unkle and Aunty @vinbenphon1


----------



## vinbenphon1

Yippee. So glad new-old girl has her forever home. And we getz to meet her and all the BBT celebraties.


----------



## buzzytoes

Georgie can haz fishie!!! So excited for Aunty V's visit!!! Hope there will be peektures!! Faces blurred out if needed.


----------



## clevercat

The pen is set up, BBT has had a good clean-up, feliway has been spritzed liberally. New toys and extra special cat food is on a van ready for delivery this afternoon (along with feliway for hoomins - Pinot Grigio)...and New-Old Girl is about an hour away from her new life. I.cannot.wait.


----------



## poopsie

Is she there yet?!?!?!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Is she there yet?!?!?!



She's here! Very, very terrified and very, VERY shouty, hissy and sweary. She has swatted and sworn at anyone foolish enough to go up wanting to say hello to her...She is in her pen, blankets completely covering it so she can have some time to get used to the new smells and sounds of her furever home. On a positive note, she inhaled a whole can of Almo Nature chicken drumsticks. Just peeped in and she is fast asleep.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> She's here! Very, very terrified and very, VERY shouty, hissy and sweary. She has swatted and sworn at anyone foolish enough to go up wanting to say hello to her...She is in her pen, blankets completely covering it so she can have some time to get used to the new smells and sounds of her furever home. On a positive note, she inhaled a whole can of Almo Nature chicken drumsticks. Just peeped in and she is fast asleep.




awwwww......well IMO it is better than if she were cowering. She will be just fine 

Out the door for work but will check later for updates


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> awwwww......well IMO it is better than if she were cowering. She will be just fine
> 
> Out the door for work but will check later for updates



Eight hours of Miss Noisy-Pants growling and hissing and yelling at everyone who gets near her, even me. This is going to be a long road, getting her settled in. Am exhausted, been up since 5am - and to really put the cherry on teh cake that is today, my stinking washing machine went ka-boom mid-wash. Bah. Still, shiny new model will be here on Monday afternoon, I hope. I asked to buy one that will stand up to regular hot washes of yark-embellished items


----------



## clevercat

Angel just cuddled up to me and reminded me that she was once very much like New-Old Girl...I hope she will be happy here.


----------



## boxermom

New-old girl is scared and confused. I can't imagine what it must be like for her. Bless you for giving her the best home she's ever had.


----------



## buzzytoes

New-old lady (I am still calling her Sophia from Golden Girls) will be fine. She will keep the young kids in check, and hopefully hand out snuggles to the adults.


----------



## Cindi

It might take some time but winning of the trust and love of a senior cat is always worth the trouble. Catnip and feeding wet food from my hand won Sabrina over. I'm sure she will settle in and take over.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> It might take some time but winning of the trust and love of a senior cat is always worth the trouble. Catnip and feeding wet food from my hand won Sabrina over. I'm sure she will settle in and take over.



I was remembering what Sabrina was like when she arrived at Casa Cindi and I think Miss NOG will be the same. She has quite the potty-mouth, if the kittins shocked expressions are anything to go by...
Anyway, she continues to enjoy her food which I think is always encouraging. I've just sprayed her pen again with lots of feliway and have sprinkled a liberal amount of valerian on her cushion. I've also moved - just a little - the blanket covering the pen, so she can start to get used to the sights of BBT (which this morning consisted of Phil yarking his brefus, William having a tantrum because I needed to give him his meds, and Ruben sitting like a proud Haus Panther as I gave him his ABs).
Talking of Ruben, I was so worried about him earlier this week. You know when you _know _something is wrong? He didn't want cuddles, didn't want his food and most worrying of all, he didn't want his Cheese Dreamies snacks. When he started liking his nose and his eyes became watery, I immediately realised he had a cold. He's on ABs and decongestant, and thankfully within 24 hours was back to his normal loveable self - albeit a sneezy version of that self...


----------



## clevercat

Also - I meant to mention that BBT has a wait-list! There are two semi-feral kittens joining the family as soon as the garden is enclosed. ❤️


----------



## clevercat

Miss NOG let me give her a small scritchies and she _purred!_


----------



## vinbenphon1

Poor little NOG. I am sure she will settle quite quickly when she realises no one expects anything from her. Glad to hear that Ruben is ok. Nothing worse than feeling like you have missed something.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Mr V and I spied this little kittie on our London adventure. His name was Frankenstein and he lived on HMS Belfast.


----------



## clevercat

Teh shark bed has been reunited with his family. Ordered two more, which arrived today. The kittins _love _these 


Haallp Gramma, teh ebil fishie hab gots me!!


----------



## dusty paws

clever where did you get those? i have contemplated getting one for my fats..


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> clever where did you get those? i have contemplated getting one for my fats..


Lol at the 'fats' 
These are from Amazon, *dusty. 
https://www.amazon.com/HotelPaw-Sha...&qid=1476817940&sr=8-3&keywords=cat+shark+bed*
The cats just love these - all three sharks have been occupied all day.


----------



## poopsie

tittins and fats


----------



## pinky7129

Thought this would be cute


----------



## buzzytoes

Omg I want every single one of those babies!!


----------



## clevercat

pinky7129 said:


> Thought this would be cute
> View attachment 3497094



This is so cute


----------



## clevercat

I had a long day at work today, arrived back this evening frozen (yay! It's _really _cold. Finally.) and raced right to NOG's pen. She still hates me.  She is also none too keen on Ruben and William, both of whom are desperate to make her feel welcome (in Wills' case, this involves stealing her dinner while the pen door is opened for cleaning, but it's the thought that counts ).
As far as I can see, the only thing she is fond of is food. Lots and lots of food.
Baby steps, baby steps...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I had a long day at work today, arrived back this evening frozen (yay! It's _really _cold. Finally.) and raced right to NOG's pen. She still hates me.  She is also none too keen on Ruben and William, both of whom are desperate to make her feel welcome (in Wills' case, this involves stealing her dinner while the pen door is opened for cleaning, but it's the thought that counts ).
> As far as I can see, the only thing she is fond of is food. Lots and lots of food.
> Baby steps, baby steps...




She'll get there. She may never get to the lap cat stage but she should relent at least to the tolerance stage. Of you, at least. The only one of my cats that deigns to interact with the other cats is Keaton. The others pretty much ignore each other


----------



## dusty paws

thanks clever! we would probably need the medium 

sending good thoughts to NOG.


----------



## clevercat

Working from home today, so have removed the blanket from Miss NOG's pen, in the hope she'll start to accept the rest of the family. So far, she has hissed so loudly at anyone who dares get close, it's almost lifted her off her paws...


----------



## clevercat

Ugh, huge step back with Miss NOG. When she arrived, she came attached (quite literally as her claws were stuck like grappling irons in it) to her cushion, which she hasn't left since she got here. Today, she missed the litter box and soaked the cushion. As soon as I noticed, I stuck it in the wash and replaced it with a soft blankie. She.went.mad. I am lucky I still have an arm. 
*sigh* I wish people would consider how abandoning an animal badly affects that animal. I feel so sad for Miss NOG...
Fortunately yet another bowl of food has gone some small way towards mollifying her...


----------



## boxermom

This must be hard on you too. She'll get there on her timetable. We rescued an abandoned dog who eventually warmed up to us but never lost his fear of abandonment. (He was found in a car in Chicago winter) These situations make me want to throttle the evil previous owners.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> This must be hard on you too. She'll get there on her timetable. We rescued an abandoned dog who eventually warmed up to us but never lost his fear of abandonment. (He was found in a car in Chicago winter) These situations make me want to throttle the evil previous owners.



Thank you, boxermom - I am in a feeling sorry for myself mood this morning, after going to NOG's pen to deliver her brefus and do a tidy up...only to find it awash because she has once again peed everywhere. Then she went for me again, only just missing my arm. I wish the original rescue (not the one I work with, although she came to me via PfL) had been honest about her. Instead, I feel they said whatever was necessary to get her off their hands. "Sweet old thing" my ar*e. She is a fiend. Still - we will work through this, it's just going to take a lot of time, patience, love and snacks.


----------



## clevercat

Aaawwww look 


So cute and sweet when she is asleep.
I have decided to approach this differently. I've ordered a RC kibble called 'Calm', some Zylkene, a spot-on drop to promote tranquillity (heh, I need one of those for myself), her very own tin of catnip toys (valerian having no result at all) and a shedload of Almo Nature food. Let's see if this combination takes the edge off her nerves.


----------



## clevercat

Miss NOG has kidney disease 
LNV rang me yesterday after reviewing the blood results that were finally sent through. I need to get a pee sample from her (NOG, not LNV) so we can work out how bad things are. And she's immediately going on a renal diet. I am severely hacked off at the people who sent her to me with a cheery, 'the results are fine, she's a sweetie, loves other cats' basically lying in order to get shot of her. And once again, I am left with the carp to deal with. Sometimes I really, really hate rescue work. Miss NOG was vile again this morning, had peed everywhere, soaking her cushion. She went for me several times as I cleaned her up. I've now lined her pen with puppy pads and her cushion is once again in the wash, meaning she is furious with me because no other blankie or bed is the same as her Most Precious cushion. I spent ages talking gently to her, careful not to scare her - she is so grumpy, poor old girl, and I wish I could do something to make her happy.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Miss NOG has kidney disease
> LNV rang me yesterday after reviewing the blood results that were finally sent through. I need to get a pee sample from her (NOG, not LNV) so we can work out how bad things are. And she's immediately going on a renal diet. I am severely hacked off at the people who sent her to me with a cheery, 'the results are fine, she's a sweetie, loves other cats' basically lying in order to get shot of her. And once again, I am left with the carp to deal with. Sometimes I really, really hate rescue work. Miss NOG was vile again this morning, had peed everywhere, soaking her cushion. She went for me several times as I cleaned her up. I've now lined her pen with puppy pads and her cushion is once again in the wash, meaning she is furious with me because no other blankie or bed is the same as her Most Precious cushion. I spent ages talking gently to her, careful not to scare her - she is so grumpy, poor old girl, and I wish I could do something to make her happy.


I am so sorry 
Poor old girl-----she is probably more hacked off at them than you are. If that is possible


----------



## boxermom

Shame on them for misleading you. I'm not familiar with how kidney disease affects cats but one of our dogs had kidney disease (a very bad vet misdiagnosed so it progressed) and she was in pain. I hope Miss NOG isn't hurting, but she's probably uncomfortable. Sending hugs and get better wishes to all.


----------



## Cindi

I'm so sorry. The peeing might be partially blamed on her kidney problem. She is probably feeling generally crappy. I am sorry they lied just to get her out. Sometimes rescue is heartbreaking. I just lost a cat to kidney disease. I am keeping fingers and toes crossed that her numbers are not to far gone. She is very lucky to have you. Most people would just put her down. [emoji26]


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> I am so sorry
> Poor old girl-----she is probably more hacked off at them than you are. If that is possible





boxermom said:


> Shame on them for misleading you. I'm not familiar with how kidney disease affects cats but one of our dogs had kidney disease (a very bad vet misdiagnosed so it progressed) and she was in pain. I hope Miss NOG isn't hurting, but she's probably uncomfortable. Sending hugs and get better wishes to all.





Cindi said:


> I'm so sorry. The peeing might be partially blamed on her kidney problem. She is probably feeling generally crappy. I am sorry they lied just to get her out. Sometimes rescue is heartbreaking. I just lost a cat to kidney disease. I am keeping fingers and toes crossed that her numbers are not to far gone. She is very lucky to have you. Most people would just put her down. [emoji26]



Thank you so much, ladies. LNV says its early stages, and I don't believe she is in pain, it's just making her feel crabby and irritable. Today was Day One of putting her on Zylkene and - maybe it's a coincidence - she seems more peaceful this evening. She played with her new zoomie catnip fishie for a few seconds and ate about four bowls of wet food and two bowls of Calm kibble. The Renal diet food, I ordered that today for delivery Monday. Side-note: Why does everything have to be so stinking expensive??? £20 for a titchy bag of calm kibble, another £50+ on renal food. Gah. Still, if it helps her it'll be worth it. I've just settled her in for the night, blanket over her pen, freshly washed Most Precious cushion back in place - I also gave her Foster's fuzzy blankie which she seems to approve of. She even let me scritchie her for a few seconds - I didn't chance my luck longer than that. Onwards and upwards, tomorrow is a new day etc.etc. It's only been a week and I already can't imagine BBT without her...grumpy old girl


----------



## Cindi

Glad to hear she is feeling a bit better. Sabrina tried to take a chunk out of me many times in the first month or so. Even now if I pet her too long she will turn around a swat me. At least now she doesn't use her claws. Has NOG told you her name yet?


----------



## mp4

Paws crossed for NOG!  If anyone can help her, you can!!!!!


----------



## dusty paws

oh clever i'm so sorry. i somedays feel the same way with mr. jax. but i love the guy; he is my handsome buddy. i hope you take it easy on yourself while she settles in..and thank god for our own washing machines, eh?


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> Glad to hear she is feeling a bit better. Sabrina tried to take a chunk out of me many times in the first month or so. Even now if I pet her too long she will turn around a swat me. At least now she doesn't use her claws. Has NOG told you her name yet?


I believe she wants to keep the name she arrived with, Cindi. I'll give it a few more days to see if anything else pops up as she continues to settle in.



mp4 said:


> Paws crossed for NOG!  If anyone can help her, you can!!!!!


Aww thank you - I really hope so. Grouchy as she is, she already snuck in and grabbed a bit of my heart ❤️



dusty paws said:


> oh clever i'm so sorry. i somedays feel the same way with mr. jax. but i love the guy; he is my handsome buddy. i hope you take it easy on yourself while she settles in..and thank god for our own washing machines, eh?


Gah, I was just thinking that as I threw another load in there last night. Most people would do a wash, what, twice, three times a week? I do that much every.single.day.

A teeny little glimmer of hope this morning - NOG used her tray and not the floor of the pen. Annnnnd she only swatted me once. Also, I was allowed to stroke her and she purred. Yay! Day Two of Zylkene and Calm kibble. I hope the Renal diet will make her more comfortable. Underneath all the old-lady crotchetiness, I am sure there is a sweetie-pie waiting to emerge.


----------



## Cindi

That sounds like great progress. I have a feeling she is going to be one of those cats that goes from "I will kill you" to "I have to be in your lap 24/7". Again, she is so lucky to have you.


----------



## buzzytoes

Sounds like she is coming around at a glacial pace!! Maybe it's just because she is feeling rotten, and the new food will help. Poor NOG.


----------



## clevercat

My lunch partner from the other day. I shared a ginger biscuit with him 


William was cranky this morning 


meanwhile, such a nice day with Mr &Mrs @vinbenphon1!
Mr vin took photos and hopefully vin will be able to share these when she gets home. Safe journey home, both - it was lovely to meet you!


----------



## madamefifi

Playing catch-up and oh Clever, the first picture you posted of Miss NOG made me well up with tears, the poor wee thing looks so much like my dearly missed Madame FIfi when she reached Grand Old Lady status! Kind of frail, a little disheveled...of course I know your NOG will not look like that for long if you have anything to say about it.

I wonder if the inappropriate urinating isn't a stress response, and as she gets adjusted she will stop? Sounds like she's all ready doing better--yay! As always, you are a true angel for taking in the old dear and being so patient with her. I can't imagine being an elderly cat and having such a sudden change in circumstances. Little does she know yet how fortunate she is to have landed at BBT!


----------



## vinbenphon1

It was so great meeting you and your little internet celebraties . Mr V and I had a lovely day lunching and playing with all your precious kitties. Well those who were brave enough to meet us. But I gotz to see Beaker, lol, alough fleetingly. 

Sent the pics via email for you to post. Can't wait to visit again.


----------



## buzzytoes

So excited that Auntie V got to experience the magic of BBT!! I will just sit here pea green with envy.


----------



## cats n bags

vinbenphon1 said:


> It was so great meeting you and your little internet celebraties . Mr V and I had a lovely day lunching and playing with all your precious kitties. Well those who were brave enough to meet us. But I gotz to see Beaker, lol, alough fleetingly.
> 
> Sent the pics via email for you to post. Can't wait to visit again.


If you got to see Murphy I'm gonna haz a jellus.     If you got to touch his soft, lovely, tummy fur, I'm gonna, I'm gonna, I'm gonna....:


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> If you got to see Murphy I'm gonna haz a jellus.     If you got to touch his soft, lovely, tummy fur, I'm gonna, I'm gonna, I'm gonna....:


I distinctly remember hearing vin saying, 'Stinky's Mum will be so jealous'


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> So excited that Auntie V got to experience the magic of BBT!! I will just sit here pea green with envy.


You know you are more than welcome to come by for tea at BBT next time you're in London. Until then, more peekchures, courtesy of Mr vin


----------



## clevercat

madamefifi said:


> Playing catch-up and oh Clever, the first picture you posted of Miss NOG made me well up with tears, the poor wee thing looks so much like my dearly missed Madame FIfi when she reached Grand Old Lady status! Kind of frail, a little disheveled...of course I know your NOG will not look like that for long if you have anything to say about it.
> 
> I wonder if the inappropriate urinating isn't a stress response, and as she gets adjusted she will stop? Sounds like she's all ready doing better--yay! As always, you are a true angel for taking in the old dear and being so patient with her. I can't imagine being an elderly cat and having such a sudden change in circumstances. Little does she know yet how fortunate she is to have landed at BBT!



Miss NOG is already losing the disheveled look, madamefifi, even if she isn't really closer to leaving the old lady crankiness behind. I got swatted again this morning and hissed at, too. I would really like to put Foster's heated bed in her pen but I don't dare disturb her for that long...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> I distinctly remember hearing vin saying, 'Stinky's Mum will be so jealous'
> View attachment 3501942


Lovely...someone got slobber all over the keyboard...


----------



## buzzytoes

Georgie got scritches!!!


----------



## poopsie

Phil looks phabulous!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Phil looks phabulous!


And is apparently much, much smaller IRL - he is kittiny ❤️


----------



## Cindi

So jealous! Phillip looks great. If things don't work out in the US on 11/8 I might just have to move to London.


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> So jealous! Phillip looks great. If things don't work out in the US on 11/8 I might just have to move to London.


*snort* I'll scooch up a bit - am expecting plenty of tPF company if the worst happens...


----------



## vinbenphon1

cats n bags said:


> Lovely...someone got slobber all over the keyboard...


Andz I got a Murphy loves bite on ma fingers  lol.


----------



## cats n bags

vinbenphon1 said:


> Andz I got a Murphy loves bite on ma fingers  lol.




no.fair.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Andz I got a Murphy loves bite on ma fingers  lol.



*V!* You're back! How was the journey - and Most Importantly - are you reunited with Bennett and Phoenix?


----------



## clevercat

EEEEEEEPPPPPPP! Ladies, something very wonderful happened! Miss NOG came to the front of her pen and head booped me! Then she let me scritchie her and give her a brush. So excited! She even let George, Charlotte and Ruben get within smacking distance and she didn't hiss, growl or swat them. Is this, could this be....a breakthrough???


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> EEEEEEEPPPPPPP! Ladies, something very wonderful happened! Miss NOG came to the front of her pen and head booped me! Then she let me scritchie her and give her a brush. So excited! She even let George, Charlotte and Ruben get within smacking distance and she didn't hiss, growl or swat them. Is this, could this be....a breakthrough???


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> *V!* You're back! How was the journey - and Most Importantly - are you reunited with Bennett and Phoenix?


Picked the boys up 2 hours ago... So good to get them home. They have lost weight . I thought they might coz the lady is very strict with food quantities. But I think they need a little fattening up hehehehe. So they have had some turkey and two lots of bickie snacks . Which they will work off soon enough checking and rechecking that everything is as they left it.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> EEEEEEEPPPPPPP! Ladies, something very wonderful happened! Miss NOG came to the front of her pen and head booped me! Then she let me scritchie her and give her a brush. So excited! She even let George, Charlotte and Ruben get within smacking distance and she didn't hiss, growl or swat them. Is this, could this be....a breakthrough???


That's amazing. You go NOG.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Picked the boys up 2 hours ago... So good to get them home. They have lost weight . I thought they might coz the lady is very strict with food quantities. But I think they need a little fattening up hehehehe. So they have had some turkey and two lots of bickie snacks . Which they will work off soon enough checking and rechecking that everything is as they left it.



Awww, they missed their parents 
Did you buy that Reissue before you went back? I am still debating doing a reveal on the Gucci...as I continue to gaze at it like its a piece of art lol.

Anyway - Miss NOG let William get right up close to her this morning! She was chuntering away under her breath but there wasn't a repeat of Wills' first attempt to introduce himself (she swatted at him and yelled some VERY rude words ).
I can see she has gained some weight since she arrived, and now has a sleek coat and bright eyes.
Also, I believe she is very close to letting us know her name...


----------



## buzzytoes

Yay NOG!!!!


----------



## clevercat

Oh, she is so cute! I am hoping that she'll start to move out of the pen over the weekend. I can definitely see she has filled out now and she has shed that befuddled, disheveled and lost look. I am smitten


----------



## Cindi

I knew you would work your magic quickly. So happy to hear she is settling in. Pics please ?


----------



## dusty paws

vin so happy you have the boys back! although i am SO jealous you got to go to BBT in person!!!

clever, so happy to hear things are progressing better for NOG.


----------



## clevercat

After a particularly cr*ppy day in London, I trudged home via the vet (to collect William's meds and Miss NOG's special cat litter and sample pot - oh the glamour) and the supermarket (bottle of Pinot Grigio for Mama). I arrived home much later than planned.  As I walked by the kitchen window on my way to the door, Wills was waiting for me on the windowsill. By the time I was unlocking the front door, he was front and centre ready to welcome me home. Bliss.


----------



## clevercat

Miss NOG gave me a _baff_!


----------



## clevercat

....and then she blotted her small beginning of a copy book, by threatening to thump poor William into next week. *sigh* Gosh, this is hard work.


----------



## vinbenphon1

dusty paws said:


> vin so happy you have the boys back! although i am SO jealous you got to go to BBT in person!!!.



Me too dusty. They are still settling down, Phoenix slept *all* day yesterday. I still can't believe that I got to visit BBT.  It was amazing to meet Clever and her kitties. A memory to treasure.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> ....and then she blotted her small beginning of a copy book, by threatening to thump poor William into next week. *sigh* Gosh, this is hard work.


Hang in there Clever


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Awww, they missed their parents
> Did you buy that Reissue before you went back? I am still debating doing a reveal on the Gucci...as I continue to gaze at it like its a piece of art lol....



Although I did plot my route into London at 2:30am (was awake so thought why not lol.)  I forgot to set my alarm, so woke up too late to drive in and get back to Gatwick. Much to Mr V's relief I'm sure .

I think you should do a reveal. It is a beautiful bag and needs to be admired .


----------



## vinbenphon1

Don't think I will get much done today.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Me too dusty. They are still settling down, Phoenix slept *all* day yesterday. I still can't believe that I got to visit BBT.  It was amazing to meet Clever and her kitties. A memory to treasure.



It was so lovely to meet you and Mr V. I forgot to mention that as you drove off and I went back inside, I was greeted by an small, chocolate pointed bundle of outrage - Olivia-Skye, breathless and kittiny, informing me I should, *"call them back, Mama! Ah wuz gettin' mahseff ready an' ah lost track ob tiems!"*
Talking of other memories to treasure - I completely forgot about the brownies until the next day, when I was prowling the kitchen on snack-watch. OHEMMCHEESE vegan peanut butter chocolate brownies. Thank you!! Nomnomnom.



vinbenphon1 said:


> Although I did plot my route into London at 2:30am (was awake so thought why not lol.)  I forgot to set my alarm, so woke up too late to drive in and get back to Gatwick. Much to Mr V's relief I'm sure .
> 
> I think you should do a reveal. It is a beautiful bag and needs to be admired .



Sneaky vin, as this means you'll need to come back before the next price increase 
I am shy about reveals...maybe I'll have a glass or two of wine at the weekend and post then.



vinbenphon1 said:


> Don't think I will get much done today.
> 
> View attachment 3505392




So happy his Mum is back!


----------



## clevercat

Cindi said:


> I knew you would work your magic quickly. So happy to hear she is settling in. Pics please ?[/QUOTE
> 
> I found a couple of cod fillets in the freezer this morning, so cooked them up (ewwgross) and when they'd cooled, added them to a couple of tins of tuna. Everyone is Very Pleased with this, as it meant they all had an extra meal.
> Nobody was more pleased than Miss NOG, who wouldn't even look up for a second in case she missed a bit
> 
> 
> Sorry for the blurry picture...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Codz and tuna... Lucky kitties


----------



## clevercat

I worry, though, that Miss NOG will really struggle with the other cats. She has just come out of the pen, walked as far as Ruben's bottom, gave him a deep, suspicious sniff, then spat, growled and hissed all at once before hightailing it back to the safety of her pen. It's really lucky that Ruben (and everyone else, for that matter) isn't at all bothered by such rudeness.
Once again - le sigh.


----------



## clevercat

Wills! ❤️❤️❤️
I just can't say how happy I am that the new medicine from LNV has worked - the cough has completely disappeared.


----------



## buzzytoes

Well hello Wills!!! Looking dapper in his tuxedo as always.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Wills! ❤️❤️❤️
> I just can't say how happy I am that the new medicine from LNV has worked - the cough has completely disappeared.
> View attachment 3507452


Oh Will. This is a handsome peecture. I didn't get any of you coz too busy playing with the feather stix. Lo,.


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> I worry, though, that Miss NOG will really struggle with the other cats. She has just come out of the pen, walked as far as Ruben's bottom, gave him a deep, suspicious sniff, then spat, growled and hissed all at once before hightailing it back to the safety of her pen. It's really lucky that Ruben (and everyone else, for that matter) isn't at all bothered by such rudeness.
> Once again - le sigh.



Baby steps!  



clevercat said:


> Wills! ❤️❤️❤️
> I just can't say how happy I am that the new medicine from LNV has worked - the cough has completely disappeared.
> View attachment 3507452



Hooray for Wills!!!


----------



## clevercat

Happy Hallowe'en from Georgie Grumpleness and everyone at BBT!


----------



## buzzytoes

Hello Georgie Ginger Pants!!


----------



## clevercat

Georgie sleeps wiff teh fishes  well, _on _one really, as he's squashed the shark bed dead...


Foolish Person. Ai will noes look at teh listenin' an' watchin' debice. Mebbe then you goes to teh kitchen instead an' fetches me a snack, hmm?


----------



## vinbenphon1

Ahahahaa Georgie... Chick n' treat


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Ahahahaa Georgie... Chick n' treat
> 
> View attachment 3508929



*snort* lol


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Georgie sleeps wiff teh fishes  well, _on _one really, as he's squashed the shark bed dead...
> View attachment 3508928
> 
> Foolish Person. Ai will noes look at teh listenin' an' watchin' debice. Mebbe then you goes to teh kitchen instead an' fetches me a snack, hmm?




LOL I am going through the same thing with Keaton. For some unknown reason Julius has abandoned both hutches and relocated to the landing by the catio door. While it is still hot during the day it chills off a bit at night. In an effort to give Jules some protection I put a big sturdy box on its side so he can hunker down in it. It was great until Keaton hopped up on it and caved the roof in.


----------



## clevercat

Having taken a chunk out of my hand when I cleaned her pen and served her brefus this morning, a semi-repentant Miss NOG settles down for a cuddle and a nap on her soft new blankie. Also, the naming ceremonies has been held and she tells me (in her grumpy, sweary voice) that she did indeed arrive with the correct name - no change necessary. Purrs Forum Aunties, meet Miss Molly ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## boxermom

You'll win her over. Miss Molly is a pretty girl now.


----------



## poopsie

Good golly

well _someone_ had to say it


----------



## clevercat

My baby Willow ❤️
She's somehow built herself a bank of cushions, dragged the throw over them and is now officially the Most Relaxed Kittin in teh World.


----------



## buzzytoes

poopsie said:


> Good golly
> 
> well _someone_ had to say it


You beat me to it.

Welcome to BBT Miss Molly!! She is definitely looking improved since she has arrived.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Good golly
> 
> well _someone_ had to say it



*snort*


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> Good golly
> 
> well _someone_ had to say it


I've been sitting on my hands all morning


----------



## clevercat

MOAR Willow!
Lookit teh toe beans ❤️


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hehehehe, toe beans, look at da belly callin out for a rubbing 

It is nice to meet you properly Molly. As your nose was firmly implanted in a bowl of foodz when I visited.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hehehehe, toe beans, look at da belly callin out for a rubbing 

It is nice to meet you properly Molly. As your nose was firmly implanted in a bowl of foodz when I visited.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Doh, darn computer freezes...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hoping for some advice Clever and BBT friends. Vincent's passing was/is pretty devastating for me and Mr V, and I was adamant to never have a British again (especially in Blue). But we often talk about the beautiful qualities of the British and it was for these reasons that I sought out this breed in the first place and ultimately met Vincent. 

We have also done the kitten/cat debate and would rather an adult, and when is the right time. I guess that is the BIG question... We are not working so I call us semi retired as I will be working mid next year and Mr V roughly around the same time but from home. So timing is good now as we can both give a lot of time to a new cat and our existing boys. 

Bennett does like other cats and we know that he misses his mate a lot. He has shifted his focus for attention to Mr V, although Mr V hasn't got the head licking worked out . Phoenix is and will always be his own little man. He cares not if there are other cats or he is by himself, as long as his butt is rubbed and he gets food.

So I found this rescue guy (pic below) and I want to make sure that we are ready to love him for who he is, not what he might replace. If that makes sense. Of course we will have to change his name, can't have two Bennies.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Hoping for some advice Clever and BBT friends. Vincent's passing was/is pretty devastating for me and Mr V, and I was adamant to never have a British again (especially in Blue). But we often talk about the beautiful qualities of the British and it was for these reasons that I sought out this breed in the first place and ultimately met Vincent.
> 
> We have also done the kitten/cat debate and would rather an adult, and when is the right time. I guess that is the BIG question... We are not working so I call us semi retired as I will be working mid next year and Mr V roughly around the same time but from home. So timing is good now as we can both give a lot of time to a new cat and our existing boys.
> 
> Bennett does like other cats and we know that he misses his mate a lot. He has shifted his focus for attention to Mr V, although Mr V hasn't got the head licking worked out . Phoenix is and will always be his own little man. He cares not if there are other cats or he is by himself, as long as his butt is rubbed and he gets food.
> 
> So I found this rescue guy (pic below) and I want to make sure that we are ready to love him for who he is, not what he might replace. If that makes sense. Of course we will have to change his name, can't have two Bennies.
> 
> View attachment 3510816



Doooooo iiiiiiittttttt! In all seriousness, though - two things. I remember just after Vincent passed, I said to you that my greatest hope for you both was that Vincent would send you someone else to love. And when we met, Mr V mentioned pedigrees are almost never available to rescue. And what do we have here? A little blue boy!
I think the timing couldn't be better - and there is no greater tribute to Vincent than to rescue another cat in need.
Are you able to meet the new boy?


----------



## vinbenphon1

He is in Victoria, so other side of the country. Their website says no interstate shipment, but I can fly over that is not an issue for us. We have filled in the enquiry form, absent anything about us being over here to see what their reason is. We made ourselves sound like the perfect parents so hopefully it makes it harder for them to say no. Fingers crossed


----------



## buzzytoes

If you are considering it, then I think you are ready. Especially if you and Mr. V are on the same page. Vincent won't be replaced - no pets are replaceable. It's just that some come at a time to help heal and some come at a time just for fun!


----------



## clevercat

What passes for huge excitement here at BBT this lunchtime, with the arrival of a new toy for the cats.
It arrived with two balls, one of which disappeared in the seconds it took me to turn my back. 
Everyone is Most Interested in it - everyone, that is, but William. As you can see, Wills is sitting cross-pawed next to it. Waiting, as he tells me, for the ball to get bored and jump out of the bocks of its own accord...


----------



## Cindi

vinbenphon1 said:


> He is in Victoria, so other side of the country. Their website says no interstate shipment, but I can fly over that is not an issue for us. We have filled in the enquiry form, absent anything about us being over here to see what their reason is. We made ourselves sound like the perfect parents so hopefully it makes it harder for them to say no. Fingers crossed



When things just work out perfectly I take it as a sign that it's meant to be. I wouldn't be at all surprised if Vincent somehow put this sweet little guy in your path. If it was me I would definitely do it.Vincent will never be replaced and I'm sure he would be very happy if you had a new rescue to love.


----------



## clevercat

Brrrr frosty cold, grey and raining this afternoon. William took himself off to bed and is snuggled down under the duvet, waiting for Gramma's bedtime. You know when you look at someone and feel your heart will explode with love...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Sleep tight little William.


----------



## vinbenphon1

@clevercat, @Cindi, @buzzytoes just a little update. We filled in the enquiry form and recieved an email from the rescue group last night. She sounded vey excited about us and indicated to us that we are the preferred candidates, so to speak. She invited us to submit the adoption form, and of course we had to supply our address. We backed this up with a further email to them explaining that the distance is no barrier to us and one of us will come over to meet Benson as per their policy. Not getting our hopes up but fingers crossed everybody...


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> @clevercat, @Cindi, @buzzytoes just a little update. We filled in the enquiry form and recieved an email from the rescue group last night. She sounded vey excited about us and indicated to us that we are the preferred candidates, so to speak. She invited us to submit the adoption form, and of course we had to supply our address. We backed this up with a further email to them explaining that the distance is no barrier to us and one of us will come over to meet Benson as per their policy. Not getting our hopes up but fingers crossed everybody...


Fingers, toes and paws crossed and sending powerful 'get him' juju from the kittehs of Butterbean Towers ❤️


----------



## clevercat

Maddie tries her paw at selfie-taking


----------



## Cindi

Such a face!!!! You just want to scoop her up and kiss her belly.


----------



## Cindi

Keeping all paws crossed here. The adoption rep has no idea just how lucky this little guy will be to join Casa V.


----------



## buzzytoes

Good luck Auntie V!! Hope they realize you are still the best choice no matter where you live!


----------



## dusty paws

miss molly welcome to BBT!

v, keeping our fingers crossed here for you!


----------



## clevercat

TPF Aunties! Iz me, D'Beaks!! Ai am heres wiff teh bery, bery, BERY important announcements.
In jus' seven weeks teims, Sandy Paws will be bisitin' wiff all teh loots!!! Iz noes too lates to start bein' goods (or mebbe blame your brothers for any naughtiness bwahaha)!!!! 


Dis me, bein' all angelic an' suchlike until teh Big Day...


----------



## buzzytoes

De Beaks!


----------



## clevercat

Le sigh. Miss Molly is really struggling to find her paws here at BBT. We have one big, huge problem - she absolutely HATES other cats. Luckily, those she's approached so far are laid back and calm, and they don't react to her coming up to them and dishing out a slap and some swear words - but I worry what would happen if she tries that with Murphy, Jasmine or Angel. So three weeks on, she still lives in the pen...
IDK what to do. The rescue offered to put her up for rehoming but I can't bear the thought of causing her yet more upheaval. On the other hand, I should do what's right for her which isn't necessarily what's right for me...
I love her grouchy little self to bits.
Please send some 'you can relax, you're safe now' thoughts to the grumpy one.
I am very disappointed with the original rescue, who were so keen to offload her, they said she liked other cats. Gah.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh Clever. I'm really sorry to hear that Molly may not be happy as a BBT resident. The only thing I can suggest is to give yourself and Molly a time frame for assessment so to speak. Like, by xx date if she hasn't improved I will make xx decision. And, if by xx date she has improved in xx behaviour I will make xx decision. Hope that is helpful in some way. You guys are always in our thoughts


----------



## dusty paws

oh clever i'm so sorry. i understand your frustration. had to go restock on urine remover here today... le sigh. i know that deep down you will do what's best for miss molly as you care for her deeply. always here if you need to chat.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Oh Clever. I'm really sorry to hear that Molly may not be happy as a BBT resident. The only thing I can suggest is to give yourself and Molly a time frame for assessment so to speak. Like, by xx date if she hasn't improved I will make xx decision. And, if by xx date she has improved in xx behaviour I will make xx decision. Hope that is helpful in some way. You guys are always in our thoughts





dusty paws said:


> oh clever i'm so sorry. i understand your frustration. had to go restock on urine remover here today... le sigh. i know that deep down you will do what's best for miss molly as you care for her deeply. always here if you need to chat.



Thank you both. I at least am comforted by the fact Miss Molly isn't stressed by the others, she's just grouchy and VERY sweary. Anyway - I'm hoping Fate stepped in, in the form of music. In a cab on the way back from a meeting the other day, and worrying about Mollster  there was an item on the radio discussing musical therapy for cats. It was the work of a moment for me to google the composer, find him on Amazon and order a CD. It arrived this morning. At this stage, I'll try anything to help her at least learn to ignore the rest of the family...
@dusty paws maybe it would help Jax? I'm sorry to hear you're going through pee issues again...


Anyway - not giving up on her. @vinbenphon1 you have the same idea as me and the rescue manager. I want to give it until the beginning of next year before making a decision. She's suggested we put Molly up for rehoming now (because not many people want an elderly grouch, apparently, and it may take months for someone to want her) but I am nowhere near ready to letting her go. I have almost a month off work from mid-December, so will be able to spend a lot of time working to make Miss Molly feel more secure.


----------



## cats n bags

I hope Miss Molly will settle in.  I think the music is a good idea.  If you have Amazon Prime, does the UK version offer free prime music?  There are lots of stations and playlists that you can play on your "devices" and you might find more by the cat music man or other lists.  I also found some youtube channels that offered music for cats.  They mostly show slideshows of pretty cat pictures, but offer different music for different cat moods.  Some of them looked like they were long enough to play for a day of work.  I was bored a few weeks ago and played one of the videos just to have some nice noise in the house.  

The broadcast media have been so unpleasant lately that I'm really using my Kindle Fire and Fire TV to stream music instead of the cocka-doodie that we have been blasted with lately.  The downside to that is someone, musta-been Stinker, decided they liked Queen a whole bunch and ordered all kinds of box sets and such.


----------



## boxermom

Sending zen-ish vibes. We experienced something similar---a dog was totally misrepresented to us just to get rid of her but she was so aggressive to people and any animal that we sadly returned her. I really hope Miss Molly settles down. She doesn't have to socialize, just be civil. Hugs.


----------



## buzzytoes

Being as she is old, she is probably just more set in her ways and will take longer to settle in. Hopefully she will find the youngsters are not the troublemakers she assumes them to be. I definitely don't feel she has been there long enough to settle all the way. She might not ever be a cuddler, but maybe she will learn just to ignore those around her and make her own space.


----------



## mp4

Paws crossed for Molly!  I agree you need to give her a chance to trust while remaining watchful of her needs.  

Come on Molly!!! Figure out that you just won the lottery girl!


----------



## dusty paws

@clevercat you know... i've heard about that. i just might try it.
sidenote - found that the feliway had run out yesterday..hoping that was the issue and all will be resolved. now if he would only let me clip his back paws so he can stop scratching himself..


----------



## Cindi

Sabrina hated the other cats in the beginning even her sister that came with her. Now she will smack anyone that gets too close to Her Highness but otherwise coexists quite nicely. I'm sure Molly will adjust, it will probably take some extra treats and love which I know you have in abundance.


----------



## clevercat

Please join teh kittehs of BBT and their mama as we wish @poopsie a very Happy Burfday, filled with vegan cupcakes  and adult beverages


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Please join teh kittehs of BBT and their mama as we wish @poopsie a very Happy Burfday, filled with vegan cupcakes  and adult beverages
> View attachment 3515672







Yes! They finally repealed the ban of alcohol sales on election day


----------



## buzzytoes

Happy Birthday Poopsie!!!


----------



## clevercat

Staying up to watch Election results. Ruben is keeping me company


Georgie is only half-interested...


----------



## clevercat

Willow settles in for a long night



Ruben wonders if the Kitchen will be extending its opening hours and if so, please to have a small bowl of cooked chikkin, with a side of cheese Dreamies ❤️



Pee Ess - See Livvie in the brownie pan behind Super Rubes?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Willow settles in for a long night
> View attachment 3515918
> 
> 
> Ruben wonders if the Kitchen will be extending its opening hours and if so, please to have a small bowl of cooked chikkin, with a side of cheese Dreamies ❤️
> View attachment 3515919
> 
> 
> Pee Ess - See Livvie in the brownie pan behind Super Rubes?


_How are you gonna make Auntie Poopsie her burfday brownies?  Or is it Auntie's ebil plan to come snitch some burfday pie?

Hmmm.   We notz watchin TV tonite less'n we find good cat videos on Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu Tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuube.  We had to play the cat music station on Amazon last night cuz Big Guy was tryin to scream like a hard rockker.  It hurted eberyone's ears.  He is lousy singer and maked my tail all fluffy an' such.  I like the Queen better.  

Luv, Stinky  
and Hoppy Birdies to Auntie @poopsie!_


----------



## buzzytoes

I hope you are working from home tomorrow! I can't even fathom staying up that late here and it will probably only be about 11 PM!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Happy b'day poopsie


----------



## vinbenphon1

Mr V and I were informed on Monday that Benson cannot be sent interstate, regardless if I came in person to collect him. Regardless if we did a video conference so they could view our property and see our boys. Sigh. The woman we spoke with was on our side, but the ultimate decision maker said no. .


----------



## buzzytoes

Booooo rescue place!!!

Sent from my SM-T310 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Mr V and I were informed on Monday that Benson cannot be sent interstate, regardless if I came in person to collect him. Regardless if we did a video conference so they could view our property and see our boys. Sigh. The woman we spoke with was on our side, but the ultimate decision maker said no. .



Aww V, I'm really sorry. That just stinks.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> I hope you are working from home tomorrow! I can't even fathom staying up that late here and it will probably only be about 11 PM!



I am. I lasted until I realised the vote wasn't going the way I thought it would...then headed to bed, under a dark cloud.


----------



## cats n bags

https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B00R8JR...UTF8&colid=1TBGTBBHQA1Y8&coliid=INTPKXTWMTW5N
Does your Amazon Prime have this as a free music selection?  Big Guy has been listening to this on his kindle and seems to be enjoying it.  Relax my cat also has a youtube channel with some of the music for free.  I ended up playing it for myself last night and it is pretty relaxing for people too, and on youtube they play slide shows with the songs.


----------



## dusty paws

happy belated poopsie!!


----------



## clevercat

I have the sads. I mention this because, sinking into the sofa this morning and under a cloud, Ruben jumped up, put his paw on my leg and gazed up at me with such love in his eyes, I can't express it.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B00R8JR...UTF8&colid=1TBGTBBHQA1Y8&coliid=INTPKXTWMTW5N
> Does your Amazon Prime have this as a free music selection?  Big Guy has been listening to this on his kindle and seems to be enjoying it.  Relax my cat also has a youtube channel with some of the music for free.  I ended up playing it for myself last night and it is pretty relaxing for people too, and on youtube they play slide shows with the songs.



Thank you, Stinky's Mum! I am usually a news junkie, with Sky running in the background when I work from home. That won't be happening again any time soon, so I am hooking up the iPad to Amazon Prime and listening to cat music instead.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Thank you, Stinky's Mum! I am usually a news junkie, with Sky running in the background when I work from home. That won't be happening again any time soon, so I am hooking up the iPad to Amazon Prime and listening to cat music instead.


Sometimes you just have to tune out the world and pile up with the kitties.  

I'm glad you were able to play it and enjoy the music.  I bought the 12-hour summer song album for the boy so he would have music playing all night.  I've learned that I need to limit my news to the evening edition and play other things for the rest of the time to save my sanity.  We watched Stinky's Queen DVD of the Wembley concert last night and knitted.


----------



## clevercat

Wills has the sniffles, Maddie has a cough and Molly has the worst D+++ I have ever seen. 
*sigh* Rather than go through the additional stress of getting them over to LNV, the vet is coming to us. 
Clinging onto his purple cushion for dear life...


----------



## sdkitty

clevercat said:


> Wills has the sniffles, Maddie has a cough and Molly has the worst D+++ I have ever seen.
> *sigh* Rather than go through the additional stress of getting them over to LNV, the vet is coming to us.
> Clinging onto his purple cushion for dear life...
> View attachment 3520902


aww....you must be the vet's favorite client


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh William. Hang in there my buddy


----------



## vinbenphon1

We haz news Clever...

Just over a week ago we did find two British sisters at a shelter in Sydney, but again they were not open to interstate adoption. It definitely seems rescuing a cat is harder than buying a kitten here in Australia, and Mr V and I weren't enjoying the emotional roller coaster either. So our options were lie or give up, but we didn't want to do either.

Then I remembered from when I bought Vincent that I had to sign an agreement that if at some point I could no longer care for him, I would give him back to the breeder and not to a shelter. So I trawled through all the breeders websites around Aus looking for returnees and found two needing a furever home at the same cattery. A boy 1yo and a girl 3 yo. So which one?    Da da dum....


----------



## pinky7129

vinbenphon1 said:


> We haz news Clever...
> 
> Just over a week ago we did find two British sisters at a shelter in Sydney, but again they were not open to interstate adoption. It definitely seems rescuing a cat is harder than buying a kitten here in Australia, and Mr V and I weren't enjoying the emotional roller coaster either. So our options were lie or give up, but we didn't want to do either.
> 
> Then I remembered from when I bought Vincent that I had to sign an agreement that if at some point I could no longer care for him, I would give him back to the breeder and not to a shelter. So I trawled through all the breeders websites around Aus looking for returnees and found two needing a furever home at the same cattery. So which one?    Da da dum....



Both of em!!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

pinky7129 said:


> Both of em!!!



 Yep. (Never leave a cat behind). So excited. They will be arriving Thursday afternoon. Just two sleeps.

Sadly though, they have never been in a house . They have lived their entire short lives outside in a pen. So minimal human interaction also, I would assume.

The girl was kept as a queen for breeding, but she had a difficult pregnancy and had to have a c section then desexed. The boy was bought to be a stud cat, but turned out to be the wrong blood type.

The only pics I have are from the website: first is the girl, chocolate tortie on white. And the boy is (I think) a blue classic tabby.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Clever, I hope William is ok.


----------



## clevercat

I knew it would be both! Yay, happy tears - these little ones have no idea how happy they're going to be!! @vinbenphon1 _edited, as I see you're bringing them home on Thursday this week. WOO HOO! _ So excited for you!
We will needs lottttssss of peekchures, please! 

Health update - William, having boogered his way through the weekend and much of yesterday, appeared dramatically by my feet as I got up this morning, bit my toes and raced off giggling hysterically. He is suddenly, thankfully, bright-eyed and sniffle-free. That rat-b**tard virus has this time subsided without the need for ABs. 

We will still need the vet visit - I am worried about Maddie's cough.
As for Miss Molly...sadly, I have had to adjust to the realisation I am a foster parent for her. BBT is just a step in her journey, not her home. I reached this conclusion over the weekend, when I realised she doesn't just dislike other cats, she actively goes after them and sixteen or not, she can cause a lot of damage with those teeth and claws. I had to separate her when she set upon poor Wills - he's fine, I was the one with a ripped up hand and arm. So after a lot of thought and after giving her every opportunity, I have to let her go be an only-cat.
I am trying hard not to view this as a failure. I've really made every effort with her and if she wasn't such a jerk with the rest of the family, this would be the perfect retirement home for her. 
Miss Molly will stay here until we find her the best possible home.


----------



## cats n bags

@clevercat
I'm sorry Miss Molly has not been a good fit for BBT.  I hope you can find the people she is looking for.
I'm happy Master Wills has stopped his boogers.  I wish I could say the same for the Peep Squeek.

@vinbenphon1  Would Peaches like to join the Sisters in Orange  ?  She would be in good company with Miss BJ and the Stinker.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> @clevercat
> I'm sorry Miss Molly has not been a good fit for BBT.  I hope you can find the people she is looking for.
> I'm happy Master Wills has stopped his boogers.  I wish I could say the same for the Peep Squeek.
> 
> @vinbenphon1  Would Peaches like to join the Sisters in Orange  ?  She would be in good company with Miss BJ and the Stinker.



_HAY! Miss Peaches! Eberybodies in dis Sisters in Orinje Club, they gets extra loots from Sandy Paws!! Only 41 more sleeps! An' only 39 days an' 10 hours for me to be good ! _


----------



## sdkitty

vinbenphon1 said:


> Yep. (Never leave a cat behind). So excited. They will be arriving Thursday afternoon. Just two sleeps.
> 
> Sadly though, they have never been in a house . They have lived their entire short lives outside in a pen. So minimal human interaction also, I would assume.
> 
> The girl was kept as a queen for breeding, but she had a difficult pregnancy and had to have a c section then desexed. The boy was bought to be a stud cat, but turned out to be the wrong blood type.
> 
> The only pics I have are from the website: first is the girl, chocolate tortie on white. And the boy is (I think) a blue classic tabby.
> 
> View attachment 3521686
> View attachment 3521687



bless you for going to such trouble to find them
I was talking to a woman who is a huge cat rescue person.  She told me a story of a cat that was in the shelter.  He was a breeding cat and had been kept in a cage.  He was very nasty and wouldn't let anyone at the shelter near him.  He was also very big and beautiful - black and silver as I recall.  The shelter didn't want her to take him but she was influential (donor and activist) and insisted.  She took him home, had him neutered.  It must have taken a while but she said he became the most docile cat - she'd carry him around in her arms all the time and he'd just drool.  Neutering and love.   Hope your two kitties will be happy with you.  I bet they will.


----------



## vinbenphon1

cats n bags said:


> @clevercat Peep Squeek.
> 
> @vinbenphon1  Would Peaches like to join the Sisters in Orange  ?  She would be in good company with Miss BJ and the Stinker.





clevercat said:


> _HAY! Miss Peaches! Eberybodies in dis Sisters in Orinje Club, they gets extra loots from Sandy Paws!! Only 41 more sleeps! An' only 39 days an' 10 hours for me to be good ! _



Heheheheeh sisters in Orange  she would be honoured to join the sisterhood under her new name, which I hope she reveals to me soon.


----------



## mp4

vinbenphon1 said:


> Yep. (Never leave a cat behind). So excited. They will be arriving Thursday afternoon. Just two sleeps.
> 
> Sadly though, they have never been in a house . They have lived their entire short lives outside in a pen. So minimal human interaction also, I would assume.
> 
> The girl was kept as a queen for breeding, but she had a difficult pregnancy and had to have a c section then desexed. The boy was bought to be a stud cat, but turned out to be the wrong blood type.
> 
> The only pics I have are from the website: first is the girl, chocolate tortie on white. And the boy is (I think) a blue classic tabby.
> 
> View attachment 3521686
> View attachment 3521687



They are both beautiful!  They also hit the kitty lottery!



clevercat said:


> I knew it would be both! Yay, happy tears - these little ones have no idea how happy they're going to be!! @vinbenphon1 _edited, as I see you're bringing them home on Thursday this week. WOO HOO! _ So excited for you!
> We will needs lottttssss of peekchures, please!
> 
> Health update - William, having boogered his way through the weekend and much of yesterday, appeared dramatically by my feet as I got up this morning, bit my toes and raced off giggling hysterically. He is suddenly, thankfully, bright-eyed and sniffle-free. That rat-b**tard virus has this time subsided without the need for ABs.
> 
> We will still need the vet visit - I am worried about Maddie's cough.
> As for Miss Molly...sadly, I have had to adjust to the realisation I am a foster parent for her. BBT is just a step in her journey, not her home. I reached this conclusion over the weekend, when I realised she doesn't just dislike other cats, she actively goes after them and sixteen or not, she can cause a lot of damage with those teeth and claws. I had to separate her when she set upon poor Wills - he's fine, I was the one with a ripped up hand and arm. So after a lot of thought and after giving her every opportunity, I have to let her go be an only-cat.
> I am trying hard not to view this as a failure. I've really made every effort with her and if she wasn't such a jerk with the rest of the family, this would be the perfect retirement home for her.
> Miss Molly will stay here until we find her the best possible home.



Hooray for Wills!  I hope Maddie's cough gets better...

You've done what you can for Molly.  You've helped her.  Never view this as a failure!  Paws crossed that she finds the perfect place for her!


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Heheheheeh sisters in Orange  she would be honoured to join the sisterhood under her new name, which I hope she reveals to me soon.



One more sleep, *vin!* I can't wait to hear what their names are...I wonder how quickly they'll tell you? Are you and Mr V going to sit the boys down to tell them they have new siblings on the way? 
I will be refreshing this page on a regular basis tomorrow, waiting for the first official peekchures of the new kids. 
Meanwhile, here's how I woke up this morning - under a pile of kittehs, with Clawed sammiched up against my face. All very lovely and cosy, you may think. And it was. Right up to the moment Clawed tooted.in.my.face. He was overcome with giggles, the rest of us were overcome with the foulest gas you can imagine. Cue kittehs running off in terror and me shooting out of bed in record time...


----------



## buzzytoes

I think it's actually Thursday in Australia yes??? 

Poor Miss Molly, her rescue has failed her. They should have been up front about her hatred of other kittehs. I imagine there is some older gentleman out there that would love to have Molly as the queen of her own domain for the rest of her days. Hopefully her new home will arrive soon so that peace can resume at BBT.


----------



## boxermom

Bless you, vin!

Clever, I feel fostering Miss Molly is best for all. Some animals are solitary. Shame on the rescue group people. So glad Wills is back to his silly self. We ride that roller coaster with them when they're sick.


----------



## poopsie

It is still only the wee hours in western Oz


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> I think it's actually Thursday in Australia yes???T.



It is 7:09am right now... so excitied. They are due to arrive between 3:00pm and 4:00pm. 



boxermom said:


> Bless you, vin!.



Thank you boxermom. It was definitely fate 



poopsie said:


> It is still only the wee hours in western Oz



He he , I was tossing and turning though. 8 hours to go and lots to do.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> One more sleep, *vin!* I can't wait to hear what their names are...I wonder how quickly they'll tell you? Are you and Mr V going to sit the boys down to tell them they have new siblings on the way?
> I will be refreshing this page on a regular basis tomorrow, waiting for the first official peekchures of the new kids.
> Meanwhile, here's how I woke up this morning - under a pile of kittehs, with Clawed sammiched up against my face. All very lovely and cosy, you may think. And it was. Right up to the moment Clawed tooted.in.my.face. He was overcome with giggles, the rest of us were overcome with the foulest gas you can imagine. Cue kittehs running off in terror and me shooting out of bed in record time...



Mr V  apparently had "the talk" with Bennett this morning. Said he seemed receptive.  I have told Phoenix numerous times, as I don't want him to be taken by surprise . He already believes Bennett arrived through the bathroom drain, and I am sure that after today he will be insisting that we cement the drain closed.

Ahahah. Bennett is a bit of a tooter, but he plays possum about it.


----------



## vinbenphon1

How is Maddies cough? Is the vet going to do an xray?  Scritches and pats to all


----------



## poopsie




----------



## vinbenphon1

It's 3:15 pm and I have finally finished all my chores and am ready and waiting...


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> How is Maddies cough? Is the vet going to do an xray?  Scritches and pats to all



No change. LNV will X-ray her. I'm scared. OTOH, she is still her usual cuddle-bug, food-loving self. Fingers crossed, it'll be as easily treatable as Wills, who now comes looking for his daily dose of cough syrup...




vinbenphon1 said:


> It's 3:15 pm and I have finally finished all my chores and am ready and waiting...
> 
> View attachment 3523504



Can't wait to meet them!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

They're here


----------



## poopsie

Oh I am so smitten with the little boy 

Welcome home little loves

And now I can turn in as it is almost 1:30


----------



## clevercat

Little Boy's expression...he has 'sad face' off to a T 
Little Miss will love being part of the Sisters in Orinje Club...
So happy for you and Mr V, @vinbenphon1


----------



## jenny70

vinbenphon1 said:


> They're here
> 
> View attachment 3523534
> View attachment 3523535
> View attachment 3523536
> View attachment 3523537



They're gorgeous!  Welcome to your new furever home! [emoji173]️


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh my gosh I am not sure who I love more!!! Sister is gorgeous in her tortiness but Brother has Georgie Grumpus face and I love that!! Hope they are settling in well!


----------



## sdkitty

so cute.  I'm partial to the grey one but they're both adorable.....and shy?


----------



## mp4

vinbenphon1 said:


> They're here
> 
> View attachment 3523534
> View attachment 3523535
> View attachment 3523536
> View attachment 3523537




Ooooooommmmmmmmgggggggg!  Those faces!!!  I hope the settling process goes smoothly!!

Paws crossed for Maddie!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Clever, how is Maddie today? Sending all our positive energies to you


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Clever, how is Maddie today? Sending all our positive energies to you



We'll get the X-ray done week after next, vin. Mainly because I am buckling under a huge workload at the moment, then next week am in and out of meetings and con calls before taking a day's leave on Friday for *drumroll please* the fitting of the new doors and windows. Dreading the day itself, but it'll be lovely to have them finished. 
Maddie is her usual sweet little self, and the coughing sounds (to me) just like Will's cough. She had a health check when she got here earlier this year and all was fine then, so...fingers crossed.
On Sandy Paws' Naughty List, Molly bit me again again this morning. I wish her New Person could be found quickly, but have a feeling she'll be here for a while yet...poor old girl.
Working from home today and so glad, because it's blowing a gale out there. It was far worse last night when I popped out for a while...wheelie bins making their way down the road unaided, I would've taken off like Mary Poppins but my stinkin-stupid umbrella broke within seconds. When I got back and I took Doris' hot water bottle (heated bed) out to her bedsit, she was already in there and was furious at being disturbed by Housekeeping  Now it's colder, she is mainly sticking close to home. As are the birdies and fockses, so I am spending a fortune keeping everyone fed.
Now that little caffeine-fuelled babble is out of the way  how are the little ones? How was their first night? Do the boys know there are Strangers in their baffroom? And most important of all - have they shared their names yet??


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh Miss Molly. I only know of how to cure horses from biting (hot potatos), but I think some methods of animal training should stay in the stone ages. 

Have learned heaps about our new bathroom dwellers. New girl is a little porky lass so on a diet she goes. After she was deposited into her room she went straight to the food bowl. She is a bit frantic for a pat, as I think the only interaction she had was when her meals were delivered. She did bite my fingers, not hard but I will let it slide for now.

New boy is very timid and darts around everywhere. So I reached out and gave him the ole rub the rump scritch routine and he stopped running and decided that he quite enjoys a pat and doesn't mind being put on a lap. They both arrived with fleas, not sure where enroute they picked up those hitchickers. 

The existing residents are highly suspicious of the bathroom, but have carried on as normal and have sniffed around the bathroom door when the hallway door is open. I let the newbies out wonder the hallway to stretch their legs this morning and New Boy caught a glimpse of Phoenix through the catflap in the hallway door. They starred at each other for a moment, but no fireworks.

NG has a name.....  please welcome Ms Lucinda to House Of 4 Cats (formerly House Of 3 Cats).




NB is sending me an "Alex - Alexander vibe" not concrete yet.


----------



## buzzytoes

Ooooh Lucinda I love it!


----------



## buzzytoes

Also, that little piece on her face is very orange tabbyish. Do you think she is a tabby tortie color mix?? It's like two different kitties are present in her face!


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> Also, that little piece on her face is very orange tabbyish. Do you think she is a tabby tortie color mix?? It's like two different kitties are present in her face!



Got my braincells turning over Buzy, so I had to do some research on this one. Lucinda is listed as a Chocolate Tortoiseshell on white. But I have seen the word Torbie on cat websites which I learnt is short for Tortoiseshell Tabby, a tortie with tabby markings. So for a second I thought the breeder got it wrong, but then I read this:

*... the difference between torties and torbies ... Even on a solid color cat, you can often see stripes on reds and creams. The only way to be sure if you have a tortie or torbie is to ignore any stripes showing in the red or cream areas - just look to see if the black (or primary) color is solid or has stripes!*
*http://www.seregiontica.org/Colors/tortietorbie/tortietorbie.htm*

Now I have learnt something... I just thought people were being dyslexic hahahahah turns out it was me


----------



## sdkitty

vinbenphon1 said:


> Got my braincells turning over Buzy, so I had to do some research on this one. Lucinda is listed as a Chocolate Tortoiseshell on white. But I have seen the word Torbie on cat websites which I learnt is short for Tortoiseshell Tabby, a tortie with tabby markings. So for a second I thought the breeder got it wrong, but then I read this:
> 
> *... the difference between torties and torbies ... Even on a solid color cat, you can often see stripes on reds and creams. The only way to be sure if you have a tortie or torbie is to ignore any stripes showing in the red or cream areas - just look to see if the black (or primary) color is solid or has stripes!
> http://www.seregiontica.org/Colors/tortietorbie/tortietorbie.htm*
> 
> Now I have learnt something... I just thought people were being dyslexic hahahahah turns out it was me


well whatever breed, she's beautiful...love the round face


----------



## clevercat

This morning saw the first frost of the season!
Wills and Maddie see no reason at all to move from the sofa until dinner...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Fluff and gorgeousness all in one peecture


----------



## buzzytoes

vinbenphon1 said:


> Got my braincells turning over Buzy, so I had to do some research on this one. Lucinda is listed as a Chocolate Tortoiseshell on white. But I have seen the word Torbie on cat websites which I learnt is short for Tortoiseshell Tabby, a tortie with tabby markings. So for a second I thought the breeder got it wrong, [emoji38]but then I read this:
> 
> *... the difference between torties and torbies ... Even on a solid color cat, you can often see stripes on reds and creams. The only way to be sure if you have a tortie or torbie is to ignore any stripes showing in the red or cream areas - just look to see if the black (or primary) color is solid or has stripes!*
> *http://www.seregiontica.org/Colors/tortietorbie/tortietorbie.htm*
> 
> Now I have learnt something... I just thought people were being dyslexic hahahahah turns out it was me


I have never heard of a torbie either!! Interesting reading.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Got my braincells turning over Buzy, so I had to do some research on this one. Lucinda is listed as a Chocolate Tortoiseshell on white. But I have seen the word Torbie on cat websites which I learnt is short for Tortoiseshell Tabby, a tortie with tabby markings. So for a second I thought the breeder got it wrong, but then I read this:
> 
> *... the difference between torties and torbies ... Even on a solid color cat, you can often see stripes on reds and creams. The only way to be sure if you have a tortie or torbie is to ignore any stripes showing in the red or cream areas - just look to see if the black (or primary) color is solid or has stripes!
> http://www.seregiontica.org/Colors/tortietorbie/tortietorbie.htm*
> 
> Now I have learnt something... I just thought people were being dyslexic hahahahah turns out it was me



I wonder if that makes Beaker a torbie?


Meanwhile, I have been thinking about Miss Molly as it seems she'll be here a while. I can't do anything about this until the new doors and windows are in, but next weekend I am going to turn my baffroom into a little bedsit for her. She can then have the run of the hallway and bathroom when the rest of the family hangs out in the rest of the house. I'm hoping this will encourage her to come out of her little self and relax...which in turn means she could then stay here  I don't want to give her up...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Presenting Miss Beaker wearing the latest in fashion fron the design house of Torbie .

Oh Clever you are an amazing person. They should bottle you for the future. Big hooray for Molly, she getz her own bachelorette pad. 

Update on Lucinda and NB. Apart from the fleas, I discovered a huge wound on the back of Lucinda's neck, and NB has deformed front tootsies. So I suspect that is the real reason he was rejected for so long. He moves fine and plays like a normal kitten though so hopefully nothing to worry about. Vet coming for check up tomorrow.

Can't wait to see pictures of your new doors. So exciting


----------



## dusty paws

vin your newbies are so beautiful - welcome home ms. lucninda and nb!

clever, sending you hugs. i know how hard it must be, but i support you if it's what best for her and you and the rest of bbt. 

lots of love from ca... work has been a bit intense (just got a promotion and going into our busy season). thinking of all of you here as we near our thanksgiving. rosie, jax, frankie, & ollie send their love, too.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Finally NB has had his naming ceremony...We decided to keep his original name but make it his middle name. 
Aunties, please welcome Alex Donatello.

Second pic shows his funny toe beans and relaxed face as he is being brushed by Mr V.


----------



## boxermom

Vin, he's so handsome! Love the markings in his fur.


----------



## sdkitty

vinbenphon1 said:


> Finally NB has had his naming ceremony...We decided to keep his original name but make it his middle name.
> Aunties, please welcome Alex Donatello.
> 
> Second pic shows his funny toe beans and relaxed face as he is being brushed by Mr V.
> 
> View attachment 3528253
> View attachment 3528254


he's gorgeous!


----------



## vinbenphon1

boxermom said:


> Vin, he's so handsome! Love the markings in his fur.


Thanks boxermom. He has really come out of his shell in the last two days. Hard to believe he was a reject.


----------



## buzzytoes

vinbenphon1 said:


> Thanks boxermom. He has really come out of his shell in the last two days. Hard to believe he was a reject. [emoji813]


So now that we have established what Lucinda is, what is Alex Donatello?? His Bengal stripes and orange eyes are so lovely!! I am guessing he has some dilute tortie somehow because of the greyish/beigey/orangey colors?

Edited cuz I had Constance on the brain. So sorry Lucinda!!


----------



## boxermom

He's so happy he's spreading/stretching his toes. I love that.


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> So now that we have established what Lucinda is, what is Alex Donatello?? His Bengal stripes and orange eyes are so lovely!! I am guessing he has some dilute tortie somehow because of the greyish/beigey/orangey colors?
> 
> Edited cuz I had Constance on the brain. So sorry Lucinda!!



 buzzy. Alex's colour is a Lilac Silver Tabby in the classic pattern. I can't believe it has been a week already. Our vet is coming today for their check up. Fingers crossed that Lucinda's sores were just from her flea infestation and nothing sinister.


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> So now that we have established what Lucinda is, what is Alex Donatello?? !!



Sorry buzzy, did you mean what breed? They are both British Shorthair kittehs


----------



## clevercat

Welcome to teh Purrs Forum, Alex and Lucinda!!!
You have landed with your paws in the butter with your lovely new parents. 

Yay, Friday - what a week. Severe flooding in the South-West meant I was waiting at the station for Mr clevercat Sr for four and a half hours on Monday. Then the past three days I have been criss-crossing the country for various meetings. Home late last night to a rapturous Ruben, who had refused to eat while I was gone. Thankfully, he's since made up for lost time and we've had cuddles to make up for the absence.
Today, I am sitting here frozen half to death as windows and doors and frames are littered across BBT. Unfortunately they'll have to come back again to put the lounge window in, as it was cracked on arrival. 
The cats are all corralled in the bedroom, and you can imagine what a trauma that was for all concerned. Molly tried to rip me to pieces when I attempted to take her to my friend's home for the day, so she is still in her pen, under a pile of blankets, towels and curtains. The noise and dust are unbearable. I am holding on to the thoughts of the finished product - the back door frame and kitchen window frame have just gone in - ooohh it's going to be lovely!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Yay welcome home Clever. I am picturing you walking in the door and being smothered under a pile of kittehs as Ruben the leader yells "stacks on ma person" . My goodness it must be freezing at BBT. Brrrrrrrrr. Poor ole cranky Molly. It is such a shame she hasn't settled down at all. .

Vet came today. Lucinda's sores are flea related, so just doing benadine rinses. She has a broken canine tooth, which may need to be removed. Just monitoring it for now. And lastly, she has conjunctivitis thanks to that horrible Herpes Virus. Grrrrr. (I know Wills can sympathise). Vet told us to give her Lysine tablets 500 milligrams per day.

Alex is fine. His little twistie toes shouldn't cause him any trouble. Don't know if he has The virus, so vet coming back in a week to check up on him. Fingers crossed.


----------



## boxermom

Clever, I sympathize with your renovation disorder. I always hate that part of it, but when it's finished you'll love it. The tittens will also. ( and why is at least one thing either broken or the wrong size? Happens every time)


----------



## Pessie

Wrong thread


----------



## clevercat

Just had a long, heavily perfumed hot bath - first time I've felt warm all day. It's done! I have new doors! I have new windows! I have to go through it again on Thursday to get the lounge sorted out. Also debating what to do with the back door. I ordered frosted glass. Plain glass arrived. GAH!! Why is nothing ever simple?
Getting the cats cooperation to leave the bedroom proved impossible...in the end, I had to perch on the end of the bed as the bedroom window was fitted - praying Eamonn, Clawed, Charlotte, Beaker and Murphy would just stay where they were, in the Clubhouse under the bed. When they did finally emerge some five minutes after the fitters had left, they were full of bravado and boasting about Not Being Scared at all. *sigh*
I'm going to take and post peekchures tomorrow - I need Purrs Forum advice on the back door. For now, I keep popping out to the hallway to look at the beautiful door...and thinking of Missy, who would've loved the small purple glass hearts included in the panels...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Just had a long, heavily perfumed hot bath - first time I've felt warm all day. It's done! I have new doors! I have new windows! I have to go through it again on Thursday to get the lounge sorted out. Also debating what to do with the back door. I ordered frosted glass. Plain glass arrived. GAH!! Why is nothing ever simple?
> Getting the cats cooperation to leave the bedroom proved impossible...in the end, I had to perch on the end of the bed as the bedroom window was fitted - praying Eamonn, Clawed, Charlotte, Beaker and Murphy would just stay where they were, in the Clubhouse under the bed. When they did finally emerge some five minutes after the fitters had left, they were full of bravado and boasting about Not Being Scared at all. *sigh*
> I'm going to take and post peekchures tomorrow - I need Purrs Forum advice on the back door. For now, I keep popping out to the hallway to look at the beautiful door...and thinking of Missy, who would've loved the small purple glass hearts included in the panels...


Yay!!!!

I have clear glass in my back door and curtains for the privacy.  I like having the window to look out if I want to see outside without opening the door.  My door is wood.  Was the clear glass less expensive than the frosted, and will they credit you for the change?  If you have a wood door, it isn't hard to drill a couple of holes for a curtain rod or a cellular shade, but curtains won't bang when you move the door.  Another option might be if you can get either static or wet cling film to put over the glass if you didn't want to mess with having them swap out the glass.  Would the installers fix your door when they come back next week?

Do you have a line of nose prints on the new glass yet?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Yay!!!!
> 
> I have clear glass in my back door and curtains for the privacy.  I like having the window to look out if I want to see outside without opening the door.  My door is wood.  Was the clear glass less expensive than the frosted, and will they credit you for the change?  If you have a wood door, it isn't hard to drill a couple of holes for a curtain rod or a cellular shade, but curtains won't bang when you move the door.  Another option might be if you can get either static or wet cling film to put over the glass if you didn't want to mess with having them swap out the glass.  Would the installers fix your door when they come back next week?
> 
> Do you have a line of nose prints on the new glass yet?



Better than nose prints, *cats - *_we can has a booger-splattered window, courtesy of William T Brave!_
I will ask about the cost of the clear v frosted glass. Still not sure what to do about it, but seeing Molly this morning in her pen, with Wills, Ruben, George and Maddie lined up on top, all shouting words of encouragement to the squirrels as they stole peanuts from the bird feeder - maybe I'll keep it as is. Once the garden is enclosed, I'll have all the privacy I need anyway.
Heading out to B&Q tomorrow for telescopic poles to hang voile from.
Peekchures later ❤️


----------



## buzzytoes

vinbenphon1 said:


> Sorry buzzy, did you mean what breed? They are both British Shorthair kittehs


Ah no sorry, I meant what color pattern. I thought maybe since they both came from breeders you would have gotten more info than a typical rescue cat.


----------



## clevercat

@vinbenphon1 How are Alex and Lucinda getting on? Have they met Phoenix and Benny yet?
Molly is somewhat happier (in that she hasn't tried to savage me recently) in her pen since I put in a bed made of a thick fleecy blankie wrapped in sheets. She is all snoodled up and looks very relaxed. This is as good as it's going to get with her, though - doesn't matter what I do, she'll always hate the rest of the family.
Still, she is comfortable, warm, safe, loved and (very) well-fed. I can't do much more than that for her. 
Wills has given up trying to make friends with her and is now trying to pique her interest by conspicuously ignoring her. Seriously, the number of times he has walked past her pen today, eyes front and tail aloft...
Tonight he's having a well-earned rest and a belly rub.


----------



## clevercat

Such a lovely, sunny, freeeeeezzzzing cold day in London today. I was snoodled up like Nanook of the North, boots, scarf, coat and 6000 layers of sweaters. Put Mr clevercat Sr on the train home, then went to Wholefoods in Kensington and walked across Hyde Park after, making my way back to the station. So pretty, this time of year 
And so nice, coming home to the spiffy new door. I called the fitters this morning - having lived for the weekend with the clear glass in the back door - blech, I don't like it. I feel that with all the money I spent on it, I should feel happy every time I pull the curtains back - not reeling back in horror because, gah, once again I've forgotten I have plain glass and am standing facing the world in my jammies 
So the glass will be replaced and the lounge window will be fitted at the same time - this Thursday morning. Yay!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Such a lovely, sunny, freeeeeezzzzing cold day in London today. I was snoodled up like Nanook of the North, boots, scarf, coat and 6000 layers of sweaters. Put Mr clevercat Sr on the train home, then went to Wholefoods in Kensington and walked across Hyde Park after, making my way back to the station. So pretty, this time of year
> And so nice, coming home to the spiffy new door. I called the fitters this morning - having lived for the weekend with the clear glass in the back door - blech, I don't like it. I feel that with all the money I spent on it, I should feel happy every time I pull the curtains back - not reeling back in horror because, gah, once again I've forgotten I have plain glass and am standing facing the world in my jammies
> So the glass will be replaced and the lounge window will be fitted at the same time - this Thursday morning. Yay!


At least you got to try the clear, but I don't blame you if you had a full length panel of glass so the neighbors could see all of your PJ's every morning.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hahahahehehaheh what madness is this . Don't know how you do it @clevercat. I am trying to finish my coffee after feeding and cleaning and poor Mr V is walking around with his dustpan sweeping da litter up... again .

William looks so peaceful in that pic, I just wanna do raspberries on his tummy .

The invaders have settled in well, Alex is very confident now and Lucinda has come out of her shell alot. She even let me pick her up this morning for a lap scratch without complaint. Her sores are a worry, just not healing coz she keeps scratching. Arghhhh. It is in a crappy spot, right where a cone would sit.

The Wiseguys have reacted differently to what we anticipated. Phoenix has amazed us by accepting them into the fold. Might have something to do with them treating him like a god. Bennett was curious and unthreatening when they were behind closed doors, but now when they are out he hisses at them all the time. Alex just wants to play with him. Early days though.


----------



## clevercat

It's D'Beaks! Squuuuueeeeee!


----------



## Real Authentication

Awwwww what a sweetie!


----------



## poopsie

Those freckles


----------



## clevercat

It's done! I now have frosted glass in the back door and I have the remaining window in place. Ooh, it's all so lovely and shiny and new. I really will take peekchures soon. I am so happy with the results, it was worth the upheaval and dust and two days of sitting here like a block of ice.
Meanwhile, I bought Molly another new bed. Before I had chance to put it in her pen, an orange streak zipped past me, hopped into said bed and proclaimed, 'Ai claim this comfy in teh name ob KING GEORGE!'
Since then, the only time he's left it is for toileting purposes...I had to bring him his brefus in bed this morning.



A small reminder for Georgie Grumpleness' Fan Club that this month brings with it a very special day...and we're not talking about Christmas


----------



## clevercat

I have freezing cold feetsies and frozen hands, while the rest of me burns up. I am aching and I have a killer headache. This is what sitting at home while it has no doors and windows does to a person. *wraps self up in blanket and feels sorry for self*


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> It's done! I now have frosted glass in the back door and I have the remaining window in place. Ooh, it's all so lovely and shiny and new. I really will take peekchures soon. I am so happy with the results, it was worth the upheaval and dust and two days of sitting here like a block of ice.
> Meanwhile, I bought Molly another new bed. Before I had chance to put it in her pen, an orange streak zipped past me, hopped into said bed and proclaimed, 'Ai claim this comfy in teh name ob KING GEORGE!'
> Since then, the only time he's left it is for toileting purposes...I had to bring him his brefus in bed this morning.
> View attachment 3536651
> View attachment 3536652
> 
> A small reminder for Georgie Grumpleness' Fan Club that this month brings with it a very special day...and we're not talking about Christmas



  Did someone claim an early special day pressie?

Looking forward to the pictures of the renovation!  We've never had a single smooth renovation, but the results are always worth it!!!

Feel better soon!!!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I have freezing cold feetsies and frozen hands, while the rest of me burns up. I am aching and I have a killer headache. This is what sitting at home while it has no doors and windows does to a person. *wraps self up in blanket and feels sorry for self*


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Georgie!! I love that sourpuss face of yours!! 

Sorry you are feeling badly Clever


----------



## jenny70

clevercat said:


> I have freezing cold feetsies and frozen hands, while the rest of me burns up. I am aching and I have a killer headache. This is what sitting at home while it has no doors and windows does to a person. *wraps self up in blanket and feels sorry for self*



Feel better soon Clever!


----------



## dusty paws

GEORGIE we must plan something special for such a special occasion!


----------



## boxermom

Not fair after you endured the bother of Reno. Feel better.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hope your feeling better Clever.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


>





buzzytoes said:


> Oh Georgie!! I love that sourpuss face of yours!!
> 
> Sorry you are feeling badly Clever





jenny70 said:


> Feel better soon Clever!





boxermom said:


> Not fair after you endured the bother of Reno. Feel better.





vinbenphon1 said:


> Hope your feeling better Clever.



Thank you, ladies. I feel much better!
BBT update. We can has a very nearly tame squirrel in the garden! He has appeared in the windowsill every day recently, making eye contact with all and sundry - in this case, George and Ruben.


Squirrel's name is Trevor. I have just ordered him a big bag of squirrel food and a squirrel feeder - hope he'll stay around,
It's cold here! May we present the first snoodle of winter -


A glamour shot of Olivia-Skye ❤️






And finally, please please please hold good thoughts for Molly, as she may have a foster home to go to - one where she will be the only cat.


----------



## poopsie

How is Millicent and her brood doing?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> How is Millicent and her brood doing?



They've moved further up the green, poopsie, so I don't see them anymore. There is a man living there who provides all the foxes with a cooked meal twice a day...he has quite a growing following, as you can imagine. 
I now have a replacement focks, a huuuge orange dog-focks who visits morning and night for brefus and dinner. I must see if I can get a picture - the last couple of times he's appeared I have been porch-sitting with Doris in my lap and she doesn't take kindly to being disturbed 
Meanwhile, and in an exciting turn of events, today I met Captain Obvious!
Leaving the house at lunchtime to walk around to the park, I was weighed down with the following, all in clearly marked bags.
16 suet balls
2kg peanuts
1 large bottle of water
4kg bag of bird seed
As I left, a dog-walker approached me. Her question? "Are you going to feed the birds?" 
I have no idea how she could have guessed. 
In other news, Molly's foster home fell through...it looks as though she'll be spending Christmas here at the very least. Grumpy old girl...


----------



## dusty paws

aack snoodles! we have had more interaction/grooming going on here at the paws household..although it is sometimes followed by a swat from rosie, i consider it progress.


----------



## clevercat

Little Livvie is just.so.stinkin'.cute.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hell yes she is


----------



## vinbenphon1

Too much cuteness not to share. Ms Lucinda sharing some butter with DH.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Too much cuteness not to share. Ms Lucinda sharing some butter with DH.
> 
> View attachment 3546770



Aww, vin, she's really settling in well - she looks so happy! How is Alex, and how are the boys getting on with their new siblings?
Over here, it's a cold and rainy day and after a complete rat-sh!t of a commute getting to and from meetings yesterday, I am working from home. Yay! Maddie had her vet visit this morning - I know I've said it before, but here it is again - I am SO impressed with the new practice. Rather than go straight for the X-rays, Maddie has been treated with a long-acting AB and an anti-inflammatory shot. Then they will review after Christmas. She also had her claws clipped - one was ingrown and I hadn't realised , I felt like such a bad mama. Right now she is recovering from her Hideous Ordeal, face down in a bowl of mackerel  I am hoping the meds will perform a miracle - as it is, Mads will need her teef and gums cleaned next year - she is a calicivirus (sp) cat, so her gums will need regular care.
George stole the show, running up to introduce himself to the vet and nurse, trotting into the lounge ahead of them, chattering brightly about goodness, so close to Christmas and had they done all their shopping yet? He was so chatty and flirty, so interested in everything that was going on...he watched their every move and very nearly stole the vet's stethoscope. My little grinch 
Meanwhile, a blurry shot of Trevor. He has already chewed through the entrance to the feeder. Grrr.


----------



## buzzytoes

Typical squirrel, that Trevor! Was talking on the phone with mom a couple weeks ago and she had to stop to bang on the window and yell at a squirrel that was eating from the bird feeder. [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh my goodness.... I am so jelly that the vet got Georgie time . Phew for Maddie, always a good visit when they leave.

Alex has settled in great. He is more confident than Lucinda, I think because he hasn't been deprived of attention for as long. Lucinda's sores have just about cleared up now. They got so bad that the vet had to come round again and shave her hair off and put her on a course of ABs. She is taking longer to build trust with and we had a terrible setback with her that took nearly a week to re-establish what we had gained. (Stupid humans). But it is amazing how effective roast pork can be .

Phoenix has accepted them and seems to be enjoying their company. Bennett still hisses at them. We call him Bennett the Grump.


----------



## clevercat

Please could I get some good thoughts, prayers and healing white light for Charlotte. As I walked in to give her her dinner this evening, I was horrified to see her left eye is raw and red-rimmed. I mean _really _red and sore. My poor little girl - it seems to have come from nowhere. I managed to hold on to her long enough to bathe it and eww gross, what a mess. So we have the first available vet appointment tomorrow morning - if I can get her into her carrier. I feel so bad for her - if I'd even had a hint something was wrong, I'd have had the vet look at her yesterday when he was doing Maddie's visit.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Please could I get some good thoughts, prayers and healing white light for Charlotte. As I walked in to give her her dinner this evening, I was horrified to see her left eye is raw and red-rimmed. I mean _really _red and sore. My poor little girl - it seems to have come from nowhere. I managed to hold on to her long enough to bathe it and eww gross, what a mess. So we have the first available vet appointment tomorrow morning - if I can get her into her carrier. I feel so bad for her - if I'd even had a hint something was wrong, I'd have had the vet look at her yesterday when he was doing Maddie's visit.


Sending Hugs and healing mojo to Miss Charlotte.


----------



## poopsie

Oh noes! oh poor baby 

sigh..........................always the hard way


----------



## clevercat

Thank you ladies. Relieved to see her devouring a bowl of kibble just now - I am always reassured if they're still eating...


----------



## boxermom

Sending healing vibes for Miss C. Sabo has had 2 corneal ulcers that our brilliant vet has treated so he could keep the eye. Hoping she's better very soon.


----------



## clevercat

GAH!! Charlotte, having flipped me the middle claw as she went, has ensconced herself deep in the Clubhouse under the bed. I.cannot.reach.her. Just cancelled the cab, now waiting for the surgery to open. On a positive note, having bathed her eye three times, I can see it is nowhere near as bad as I first thought. That said, her third eyelid is up a little so she'll need treatment. I'm going to cancel my plans for tomorrow and hope I can get a home visit from the vet. Wwhhhhhyyyyy is nothing ever simple???


----------



## vinbenphon1

Virtual hugs and good thoughts from all of us down here


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Sending healing vibes for Miss C. Sabo has had 2 corneal ulcers that our brilliant vet has treated so he could keep the eye. Hoping she's better very soon.



How is my puppeh-crush doing, boxermom?
Sending wintertime snoodles to Sabo...I won't ask for a peekchure, I know he hates the camera


----------



## boxermom

You'd never guess he's a senior citizen, clever. He still runs at the park with Penny and the other youngsters. After a few minutes, he just watches them, tho.


----------



## clevercat

It's George's Fourth Gotcha Day! Silly mama, I spent all week thinking the 16th is tomorrow...wrong!
So there are snacks and toys on hand for the young man who, as always, is taking everything in his stride...



Meanwhile, oh dear. Charlotte had her vet visit this morning. Everything started out reasonably well, with George doing his usual meet-and-greet with vet and nurse, walking them into the lounge and introducing them to Charlotte. The vet first checked Maddie - her lungs sound a lot better but not totally clear, she'll go on steroids for a week or so and - with luck - she won't need an X-ray. We then popped Char up on the table and after an examination, it was determined that 1. She too will need a dental early next year (I can see my plans for the enclosed garden fading into the sunset with this bit of news) and 2. Yay, her eye is not ulcerated! I have some eye drops for her and we have another visit booked in for both cats next Friday.
What happened next though...Vet decided to take Charlotte's temperature. I can only think that when she was being used constantly for breeding, Charlotte must've had some very bad experiences. No sooner did the nurse lift Charlotte's tail than all Hell was let loose. Charlotte screamed the place down, hissed, spat, bit, scratched and finally expressed her anal glands all over the vet's trousers and over my floor. Poor girl was terrified. We decided not to stress her any further and in a subdued atmosphere, cleaned everything up. Am pretty sure the vet will be counting the sleeps until his next visit...


----------



## clevercat

Phil!


----------



## clevercat

Wills enjoys a lazy Saturday night


----------



## vinbenphon1

Poor Charlotte... lmao though over vets trousers 

Hi Phil 

Happy gotcha day Georgie.


----------



## buzzytoes

That second pic of Wills looks like he was caught by surprise.

Hai Phantastic Phil!!


----------



## boxermom

Your boys are very photogenic.


----------



## dusty paws

GEORGIE HOORAY FOR FOURTH GOTCHA DAY!!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Cat therapy for cats?...... I know that we humans know very little about our feline's emotions, or cat equivalent, but I do believe my little Phoenix is finally healing.

Since Vincent passed away, I think I mentioned that Phoenix hadn't been eating properly and wouldn't even eat his favourite food. It has been very difficult finding food for him to eat. One day he would eat small amounts and then he wouldn't eat it at all the next. We thought it was because he was missing his brother and that maybe he was lonely... but  how could we know for sure .

The newbies have been here for 4 1/2 weeks, but they were still segregated at meal time (Lucinda is a food piggy) until last week when something amazing happened. Phoenix and Bennett were having their meals in the kitchen while Lucinda and Alex were eating in the laundry, so I was taking the newbies food to the laundry while Mr V put the other bowls down in the kitchen, but Phoenix followed me and the newbies into the laundry. I took Phoenix back to his bowl and he refused to eat, again. Then I thought "what if".... so I took his bowl and put it next to Alex and Lucinda in the laundry and Phoenix ate the whole lot. I just about cried a river I was so relieved and even more relieved when it worked for every meal since.

And yesterday Phoenix climbed up on the couch which Alex had been using for his naps, Phoenix normally sleeps on a different couch or outside, we weren't sure why he did this until later when we noticed that Alex had climbed up for his nap. Then this morning we saw Phoenix and Alex playing chase together.


----------



## clevercat

@vinbenphon1 Happy tears reading this! I'm so glad the newbies are settling in well and even happier to see that Phoenix has found someone to help heal his grief after losing Vincent...
Yay for a positive update 
BTW, ooh I like your sofa. Of course, if it was here at BBT, it would look like this within minutes of arrival


The kittehs of BBT do not respect nice things


----------



## sdkitty

clevercat said:


> @vinbenphon1 Happy tears reading this! I'm so glad the newbies are settling in well and even happier to see that Phoenix has found someone to help heal his grief after losing Vincent...
> Yay for a positive update
> BTW, ooh I like your sofa. Of course, if it was here at BBT, it would look like this within minutes of arrival
> View attachment 3551819
> 
> The kittehs of BBT do not respect nice things


omg


----------



## clevercat

sdkitty said:


> omg



The kittins have asked me to stress that the picture is a google image, not their own handiwork...if it was, there'd be a very good chance that Sandy Paws would be bypassing us this year...


----------



## sdkitty

clevercat said:


> The kittins have asked me to stress that the picture is a google image, not their own handiwork...if it was, there'd be a very good chance that Sandy Paws would be bypassing us this year...


----------



## boxermom

Vin, your floor is spotless, and with multiple animals! I would need to clean up to photograph Sabo on the floor. He makes a mess (slobber) wherever he goes. Love the sofa too.


----------



## buzzytoes

So happy for Phoenix!!! He must have found a new BFF in Alex.


----------



## dusty paws

yay phoenix!


----------



## clevercat

Tomorrow is vet day, again. I am very, very happy to report that Maddie's cough has gone completely. Yay! Charlotte's eye is looking better but I wonder if I'll need to keep her on drops for another week as its not completely clear yet...
Willow and Beaker are threatening to show the vet their new skills...both girls are very gassy at the moment and are practising their turbo charge on a regular basis. This consists of them sitting on or near me (or any visitors), then taking off at great speed, tooting as they go. The resulting gas clouds...well, let's just say I am so glad I now have windows that open properly


----------



## vinbenphon1

Happy xmas eve BBT. Beez good tonight and Sandy Paws will come and leave lotz of kitteh goodies


----------



## vinbenphon1

Merry xmas Clever and all the BBT Aunties and your beautiful fur babies... love and kisses from me, Mr V and our family, Phoenix, Bennett, Alex and Lucinda


----------



## boxermom

It's already Christmas across the pond. Hoping BBT got stuff from Sandy Paws.


----------



## dusty paws

merry christmas to our friends already ahead - vin and crew and clever and bbt!


----------



## clevercat

Happy, Happy Christmas from everyone at Butterbean Towers!
The kittins just about made it through Christmas Eve without any major naughtiness...everyone trooped off to bed early in the hope Sandy Paws would drop off a shedload of loot. I woke up to squeals of excitement at 5am, as they discovered a pile of presents...
After a frantically fast brefus, Jasmine is Getting Impatient, hurryuphurryup Gramma!


An aerial view of the madness and excitement 


Lookit our loot from Stinky's Mum an' eberyone at Stinkums Manor! William got the giggles as he opened his speshul present from $2 Chuck...




Wishing all our Purrs Forum friends a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## buzzytoes

Merry Christmas BBT!!!


----------



## cats n bags

Happy Merry Christmas to all the Beans.


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> Happy, Happy Christmas from everyone at Butterbean Towers!
> The kittins just about made it through Christmas Eve without any major naughtiness...everyone trooped off to bed early in the hope Sandy Paws would drop off a shedload of loot. I woke up to squeals of excitement at 5am, as they discovered a pile of presents...
> After a frantically fast brefus, Jasmine is Getting Impatient, hurryuphurryup Gramma!
> View attachment 3556790
> 
> An aerial view of the madness and excitement
> View attachment 3556794
> 
> Lookit our loot from Stinky's Mum an' eberyone at Stinkums Manor! William got the giggles as he opened his speshul present from $2 Chuck...
> View attachment 3556796
> 
> View attachment 3556798
> 
> Wishing all our Purrs Forum friends a very Merry Christmas!



What a haul.  Hopefully everyone at BBT enjoyed their loot!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oooooooh it's new years eve and meez wonder what could be da BBT kittehs resolutions (promises of goodness all year)


----------



## clevercat

Happy New Year from the kittehs of BBT!
It has been somewhat fraught here. After the vet declared Maddie fit and well (other than the upcoming dental she needs) a few days before Christmas, I breathed a sigh of relief. Then he looked at Chatlotte's previously infected eye and declared that although the infection was gone, there was something there that concerned him - either glaucoma or cataracts. So I mentally made a note to add a few hundred £££ to HER upcoming vet bill (also for a dental) as she'll need the pressure tested plus a couple of other tests. Char is fine in herself, so not too worried about this. Then on Christmas Eve, Maddie started coughing again. By the time the vet got here on Friday last week, Maddie's breathing was clearly uncomfortable and the rims of her eyes were scarlet. Cue lengthy examination and this vet (a different one to previous vet and not LNV either) believes Mads has asthma. Back she went on steroids and the cough disappeared in 24 hours, as did the red-rimmed eyes. So relieved. Not so relieved that Maddie will need hugely expensive X-rays  to rule out anything sinister on her lungs. So my plans for the BBT renovation are currently on hold and once again, everything I earn is going straight to the vet. I've been quoted £1268 for Maddie's procedures and £800+ for Charlotte. Le sigh...


----------



## sdkitty

clevercat said:


> Happy New Year from the kittehs of BBT!
> It has been somewhat fraught here. After the vet declared Maddie fit and well (other than the upcoming dental she needs) a few days before Christmas, I breathed a sigh of relief. Then he looked at Chatlotte's previously infected eye and declared that although the infection was gone, there was something there that concerned him - either glaucoma or cataracts. So I mentally made a note to add a few hundred £££ to HER upcoming vet bill (also for a dental) as she'll need the pressure tested plus a couple of other tests. Char is fine in herself, so not too worried about this. Then on Christmas Eve, Maddie started coughing again. By the time the vet got here on Friday last week, Maddie's breathing was clearly uncomfortable and the rims of her eyes were scarlet. Cue lengthy examination and this vet (a different one to previous vet and not LNV either) believes Mads has asthma. Back she went on steroids and the cough disappeared in 24 hours, as did the red-rimmed eyes. So relieved. Not so relieved that Maddie will need hugely expensive X-rays  to rule out anything sinister on her lungs. So my plans for the BBT renovation are currently on hold and once again, everything I earn is going straight to the vet. I've been quoted £1268 for Maddie's procedures and £800+ for Charlotte. Le sigh...


you're such a good kitty mommie....sorry about all that expense and hope Maddie will be fine


----------



## dusty paws

happy 2017 bbt! so sorry to hear about the vet bills.. hopefully something can be worked out and you can get the kitties taken care of (and maybe something for the house too)


----------



## boxermom

Oh, so sorry about the vet bills. We had one lovely girl dog who always had big health problems. Vet said her file was the thickest of all his patients. When doing our taxes, Mr. boxermom always wishes we could deduct the vet bills.

I'm glad the ailments seem treatable.


----------



## clevercat

Snoodles!
William with Mr Murphy.


Phillip and Jasmine


My little blonde cloud of adorableness, thankfully cough-free for now.


----------



## vinbenphon1

O em geez... stop the cuteness. It's killing me to not be able to climb in the pics and snoodle too .

Glad that Maddie is feeling better. 

Not so glamorous down here today. We had to clean out Lucinda's boogers... eewww... not an easy job for the worlds tiniest cat nose .


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> O em geez... stop the cuteness. It's killing me to not be able to climb in the pics and snoodle too .
> 
> Glad that Maddie is feeling better.
> 
> Not so glamorous down here today. We had to clean out Lucinda's boogers... eewww... not an easy job for the worlds tiniest cat nose .



Aww, I feel your pain - booger-cleaning is never easy or pleasant. Blech, gross. How are the kids settling in, vin? Absorbed into the family now? We need MOAR peekchures, please 
I had a looonnng day of meetings and a frozen commute home. Arriving back at BBT, I cleaned, fed, medicated everyone, ran a bath, climbed into my comfies, made a coffee and the moment, the very _moment_, I planted myself on the sofa I heard a belch, followed by another louder belch followed by what sounded like a gallon of water hitting the floor. If only it had been that simple...in fact, it was Mr Murphy puking his guts up all over the oven. I had to get bleach and cotton buds in order to remove all the carp from underneath the all the buttons on the cooker. It took me over a half hour to clean it properly. Not.happy.


----------



## mp4

Why must they always puke in the worst possible place?!

Sorry about the vet bills....  Paws crossed that the test bring good news!


----------



## sdkitty

clevercat said:


> Aww, I feel your pain - booger-cleaning is never easy or pleasant. Blech, gross. How are the kids settling in, vin? Absorbed into the family now? We need MOAR peekchures, please
> I had a looonnng day of meetings and a frozen commute home. Arriving back at BBT, I cleaned, fed, medicated everyone, ran a bath, climbed into my comfies, made a coffee and the moment, the very _moment_, I planted myself on the sofa I heard a belch, followed by another louder belch followed by what sounded like a gallon of water hitting the floor. If only it had been that simple...in fact, it was Mr Murphy puking his guts up all over the oven. I had to get bleach and cotton buds in order to remove all the carp from underneath the all the buttons on the cooker. It took me over a half hour to clean it properly. Not.happy.


eww....nasty.  My cats usually throw up on the carpet.  I hear the sound and sometimes I go running with a newspaper or something to put in front of them but I'm usually too late.


----------



## boxermom

So true. If a rug is next to a smooth floor, they'll hit the rug every time. And you have to clean immediately.


----------



## sdkitty

boxermom said:


> So true. If a rug is next to a smooth floor, they'll hit the rug every time. And you have to clean immediately.


yes it's a PITA but better than the stove
my cats rarely go up on the kitchen counter but if there's food there, we keep an eye on them


----------



## dusty paws

omg.. the oven. I've heard jaxcat jumping up on the kitchen table lately.. hoping it doesn't become a reoccurring theme.


----------



## clevercat

The kittins are beside themselves with excitement - snow is forecast for tomorrow! If the forecast is right, this will be the first time they've ever seen snow and predictably, there is much scuffling and jostling as they sit in the windowsill waiting for the first flakes to fall...
In other news, LV is coming over for dinner next week! Wills and Clawed are getting their tuxedos pressed, Ruben is reading up on current affairs so he'll be able to provide sparkling conversation...it'll be lovely to see her again.
Meanwhile...is this a snoodle? Enquiring minds need to know


----------



## vinbenphon1

Lol. There is fur contact so I would definitely call this snoodling. 

Wow snow. I haven't seen snow in nearly 20 years... how exciting. I can understand why the kittehs are beside themselves with anticipation .

It's the newbies 7 week anniversary today. Alex has put on some condition which is great and Lucinda has lost her curvaceousness. Bennett remains confused about them, one minute he licks them, then screams in their face. Ugh, I hope he makes a decision soon. I keep telling him that they're not going anywhere lol.

Sharing a bit of butter..


----------



## vinbenphon1

Did it snow, didnit snow?


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Did it snow, didnit snow?



IT SNOWED!
Not as much as I thought it would, but there's more forecast this morning. Late yesterday afternoon, I went out to put Doris' heated bed in her bedsit and make sure her snack bowl was full. At that point, it was raining very hard and there was a lot of sleet coming down with it. Half an hour later, I popped out with dinner for her and the fockses and the world was white. So pretty and peaceful. Typically, the kittens, having waited patiently for snow all day took one peep outside and declared it Boring and Too Cold before heading back to the warmth and comfort of the lounge..,


----------



## clevercat

Snow!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Snow!
> View attachment 3573090


Did you get enough to shovel yet?  For some reason, I thought you guys always got snow in winter, but maybe you aren't as lucky as we are.   I will admit that I'm happy I'm not in the mountains right now.  Those folks have a bit too much of a good thing this month.


----------



## dusty paws

sigh ladies. any good thoughts for ollie would be appreciated. i don't know if i'm at the point of needing to make a decision.. but hopefully he can get better.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> sigh ladies. any good thoughts for ollie would be appreciated. i don't know if i'm at the point of needing to make a decision.. but hopefully he can get better.



Oh dusty...sending love, good thoughts and healing white light to Ollie Please keep us updated. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Did you get enough to shovel yet?  For some reason, I thought you guys always got snow in winter, but maybe you aren't as lucky as we are.   I will admit that I'm happy I'm not in the mountains right now.  Those folks have a bit too much of a good thing this month.



It's all gone...I woke up to a snowy world on Friday morning but it was clear by lunchtime. Poop. We haven't had a decent snowfall in years. 2009 and 2010 were the last really bad winters...being in the UK, we're so not equipped to deal with it - more than three flakes and transport managers are running around like  cancelling every mode of travel they can. I was cut off for three days, no trains or buses running, nothing on the news but snow updates....it was bliss.


----------



## vinbenphon1

dusty paws said:


> sigh ladies. any good thoughts for ollie would be appreciated. i don't know if i'm at the point of needing to make a decision.. but hopefully he can get better.


Sending positive energies to you and Ollie


----------



## clevercat

I think these are the first ever photos of Doris. Taken in the dark and in pouring rain, early this morning...
Being brushed by my neighbour


^^^Eep, that's blurry


Pawtrait of a Street Urchin


----------



## boxermom

dusty paws said:


> sigh ladies. any good thoughts for ollie would be appreciated. i don't know if i'm at the point of needing to make a decision.. but hopefully he can get better.



I'm sorry, dusty paws. Prayers for Ollie, whatever you decide is right. I truly hate the ending part, though the memories are always a comfort.


----------



## dusty paws

thanks all for the love, it's much appreciated.

hi doris! you are beautiful!


----------



## clevercat

William and Olivia-Skye


----------



## buzzytoes

Well hello Doris!!! So lovely to finally see you!!

Hope Ollie is feeling better today Dusty.


----------



## clevercat

Anxiously waiting for dinner...


----------



## buzzytoes

Georgie!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh my goodness, it's Georgie!!!


----------



## Cindi

Poor William. He has a look on his face like, "mom, she's touching me". lol


----------



## dusty paws

buzzytoes said:


> Hope Ollie is feeling better today Dusty.


Thanks buzzy. Ollie is battling an infection and the potential to have his male parts constantly out. I'm struggling because my vet says he's not suffering but he just looks horrid. He still wants treats, gobbled down oats last night.. but I worry if I have to be force feeding him his quality of life will be very low.

Thanks for the pics clever, it has brightened my day.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> Thanks buzzy. Ollie is battling an infection and the potential to have his male parts constantly out. I'm struggling because my vet says he's not suffering but he just looks horrid. He still wants treats, gobbled down oats last night.. but I worry if I have to be force feeding him his quality of life will be very low.
> 
> Thanks for the pics clever, it has brightened my day.



Sending you and Ollie big hugs, dusty - how's he getting on?


----------



## clevercat

What a week here. One after the other, almost all the kittehs have had dreadful D+++++ I feel as though I have spent one day after another, one night after another, frantically scooping up poops, spraying disinfect everywhere and forcing Pro-Kolin into various uncooperative mouths. I.am.exhausted.


----------



## buzzytoes

Poor Clever and poor BBT residents!!


----------



## boxermom

I hope things are better, clever. It's hard, caring for our animals when they don't feel well. Hugs.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you for the good wishes - hopefully we are over the worst of it. 
Peekchure time, as the furry convalescents get a bocks of toys...


----------



## clevercat

More...









^^^^ Gratuitous Ruben shot ❤️


----------



## clevercat

In other news, thoughts on this style, please? The bottom has finally dropped out of the existing wreck...so I'm thinking a two-seater and a love seat. 


Have also just ordered a new oven - excited!
In other-other news, LV is our LV again!  The details later, right now I am surrounded by kittins who are making it clear they are Starbing and Feeling Faint from hunger...


----------



## boxermom

That type of sofa/color is on my wish list too. I love the neutral - you can use colorful throw pillows for accent. That throw on the side arm probably wouldn't last in a home of felines, tho.


----------



## dusty paws

mm bacon.. now i'm hungry.

love the sofa clever. we have a sectional that one of us can lounge on and love it. thank god for washable fabric (eyes mr jax)

ollie is doing better. he definitely has energy again (as he has been fighting me) and the thing that really worried me looks a bit better. here's hoping.


----------



## vinbenphon1

They're lovin dem bacon and eggs... Georgie gotz a fortune cookie.. what did it say me wonders.

Love the sofa too.


----------



## vinbenphon1

dusty paws said:


> mm bacon.. now i'm hungry.
> 
> love the sofa clever. we have a sectional that one of us can lounge on and love it. thank god for washable fabric (eyes mr jax)
> 
> ollie is doing better. he definitely has energy again (as he has been fighting me) and the thing that really worried me looks a bit better. here's hoping.



Glad to here that Ollie has improved dusty.


----------



## mp4

How's life at BBT clever?  Hope all is well!


----------



## clevercat

Happy Balentimes Day from teh Kittehs ob Butterbean Towers ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## buzzytoes

Georgie and Mr. Murphy clearly have their sexeh faces on for Balentine's Day. [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## poopsie

Calendar Cats!
those are lovely photos 
Happy Balentimes Day from Casa Poopsie


----------



## boxermom

Festival of kittehs!  They all look very lovable for Balentine's Day


----------



## clevercat

It's brrr-chilly-freezing and Willow is hogging the blankie


Phil!!! ❤️


----------



## clevercat

I overslept this morning, mainly because I feel  and could do with a day in bed...Anyway, performing my scullery maid duties for the cats, cleaning, medicating, etc., I left the lounge to make brefus for everyone. When I came back there was a small black cat standing by the entrance to the kitchen, having a very sweary conversation with Wills and Ruben. I thought for a moment that I was seeing Noggin's ghost, it was the image of him. I was bought rapidly back to a more Earthly plain when this cat looked at me and started bellowing about, "THIS DELAY TO MY MEAL IS UNACCEPTABLE! I HAD TO LEAVE MY PEN TO FIND YOU, WAITRESS AND THIS WILL BE REFLECTED IN THE SIZE OF MY TIP TO YOU!" Yep, Molly had pushed the door open and had taken herself off on an little outing...
I am encouraged though, that as she didn't try to dismember anyone, perhaps she will one day accept the rest of the family...


----------



## vinbenphon1

All those beautiful kitteh faces just melt my heart. Feel better soon Clever


----------



## dusty paws

Eeeep balentines kittens!


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> I overslept this morning, mainly because I feel  and could do with a day in bed...Anyway, performing my scullery maid duties for the cats, cleaning, medicating, etc., I left the lounge to make brefus for everyone. When I came back there was a small black cat standing by the entrance to the kitchen, having a very sweary conversation with Wills and Ruben. I thought for a moment that I was seeing Noggin's ghost, it was the image of him. I was bought rapidly back to a more Earthly plain when this cat looked at me and started bellowing about, "THIS DELAY TO MY MEAL IS UNACCEPTABLE! I HAD TO LEAVE MY PEN TO FIND YOU, WAITRESS AND THIS WILL BE REFLECTED IN THE SIZE OF MY TIP TO YOU!" Yep, Molly had pushed the door open and had taken herself off on an little outing...
> I am encouraged though, that as she didn't try to dismember anyone, perhaps she will one day accept the rest of the family...



Desperate times clearly call for desperate measures!!! Maybe there is hope for Miss Molly Meaniepants after all.


----------



## clevercat

Sleepy Saturday morning with Sir Phillip clevercat


----------



## clevercat

Giving my Mama the stink-eye for waking me ups


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> Sleepy Saturday morning with Sir Phillip clevercat
> View attachment 3609387



I LOVE this photo of Phil! He looks utterly content.


----------



## clevercat

The very first clear and close up peekchures of Miss Doris T Street-Urchin ❤️


----------



## mp4

Doris is a pretty girl!  I love how her eyes are almost the same color as her lighter fur.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I LOVE this photo of Phil! He looks utterly content.



He really is, boxermom. He's thirteen this year - hard to believe he's been here six years in April. How is Sabo my puppeh-crush doing these days? I often think of him ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## cats n bags

Doris is very pretty.  Is she as big as she looks in the picture?


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> He really is, boxermom. He's thirteen this year - hard to believe he's been here six years in April. How is Sabo my puppeh-crush doing these days? I often think of him [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



He's doing really well for a senior citizen. We had a scare about a month ago-he collapsed and couldn't get up for a long time. Our great vet did tests and found he has an irregular heartbeat. Nothing specific we can do but we're adding a fish oil supplement to support heart health. He's been fine since the incident. It scared us to death!


----------



## dusty paws

doris you are so lovely!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Doris is very pretty.  Is she as big as she looks in the picture?



No, she's teeny-tiny, *cats. *I think her summerhouse, because it's small, makes her look bigger. Im amazed I was able to get a clear photo of her - usually all I get is a blurry tabby backside as she dashes off 



boxermom said:


> He's doing really well for a senior citizen. We had a scare about a month ago-he collapsed and couldn't get up for a long time. Our great vet did tests and found he has an irregular heartbeat. Nothing specific we can do but we're adding a fish oil supplement to support heart health. He's been fine since the incident. It scared us to death!



My goodness, you must've been terrified! I'm pleased there's been no repeat performance. Poor Sabo. Please plant a kiss on that cute widdle head for me (if he'll let you!). 



dusty paws said:


> doris you are so lovely!



Why thank you, Aunty Dusty! How is Ollie getting on? And Mr Jax?


----------



## dusty paws

Ollie is back to him normal self. He is feisty again.
Mr Jax has taken to peeing on our floor every morning.... le sigh. Vet visit scheduled.


----------



## vinbenphon1

dusty paws said:


> Ollie is back to him normal self. He is feisty again.
> Mr Jax has taken to peeing on our floor every morning.... le sigh. Vet visit scheduled.


Oh poor Mr Jax. So lucky to have such a patient mummy.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Those wittle black toe beans are asking to be tickled heheheheh.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> Ollie is back to him normal self. He is feisty again.
> Mr Jax has taken to peeing on our floor every morning.... le sigh. Vet visit scheduled.



So glad to hear Ollie is better - yay! Not so very glad to hear Mr Jax is still peeing where he shouldn't. Poor little guy - thank goodness he has you and Mr Paws in his corner. I know how it feels, dealing with the constant *mishaps* Sending you 



vinbenphon1 said:


> Those wittle black toe beans are asking to be tickled heheheheh.



Why, yes. Yes they are 
How are the newbies doing, vin? Not so new now, I know...

Over here today, the weather has been scarily bad. I was talking on the phone earlier, standing by the window. Somewhat distracted by a plane that was all.over.the.place. as it attempted to start its' descent. Trains are cancelled, roads are closed...one of those days when I am more grateful than ever that I can work from home.
Anyway, I mention this as the weatherbomb has been named by the Meteorological Office as 'Storm Doris'.


----------



## clevercat

Georgie gots #fridayface


----------



## clevercat

The reason we can't have Nice Things.
Within moments of setting up their newest toy - this (third?fourth?) Cat's Meow, William had boogered all over it. A few minutes later, Jasmine was seen skulking off with the tail attachment in her mouth. Still, they'll probably get a few hours of fun out of it before trashing it completely  and it has given me the all-too-rare opportunity to get a group shot of all the kittens together. Plus Ruben, of course - he tells me he's been made an honorary member of the Hell's Angels (kittens) gang.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> The reason we can't have Nice Things.
> Within moments of setting up their newest toy - this (third?fourth?) Cat's Meow, William had boogered all over it. A few minutes later, Jasmine was seen skulking off with the tail attachment in her mouth. Still, they'll probably get a few hours of fun out of it before trashing it completely  and it has given me the all-too-rare opportunity to get a group shot of all the kittens together. Plus Ruben, of course - he tells me he's been made an honorary member of the Hell's Angels (kittens) gang.
> View attachment 3615161




Well the floor seems to be holding up nicely


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Well the floor seems to be holding up nicely


Five years old!!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Five years old!!



NO! Has it really been that long??????


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> NO! Has it really been that long??????



Yep, hard to believe isn't it. July 2012. How things have changed...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Yep, hard to believe isn't it. July 2012. *How things have changed..*.



..........but the floor still looks great! 

btw..............CYE


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> Georgie gots #fridayface
> View attachment 3615142


----------



## clevercat

Mr Murphy, looking all arty.


Phabulous Phillip, who fell asleep sitting up, with his head on William


----------



## clevercat

Also, under the heading 'Mortified' - walked out the door a while ago and ran into my neighbour, who casually mentioned that, "You're up early, what've you been doing?" My answer was as follows, " I've been pooping. Wait, no - not me, the cats. I've been cleaning their trays." Gah.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Mr Murphy, looking all arty.
> View attachment 3625741
> 
> Phabulous Phillip, who fell asleep sitting up, with his head on William
> View attachment 3625742





clevercat said:


> Also, under the heading 'Mortified' - walked out the door a while ago and ran into my neighbour, who casually mentioned that, "You're up early, what've you been doing?" My answer was as follows, " I've been pooping. Wait, no - not me, the cats. I've been cleaning their trays." Gah.



Hai Murphy!!!  
Phil...Phil...Phill...

Maybe you should find some of the Peeps Oreo cookies if you have them over there.  I hear they can make "things" more interesting.  You would get colored easter eggs if the news reports are right.


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Hai Murphy!!!
> Phil...Phil...Phill...
> 
> Maybe you should find some of the Peeps Oreo cookies if you have them over there.  I hear they can make "things" more interesting.  You would get colored easter eggs if the news reports are right.




Taste the rainbow!!!! Poop the rainbow!!!!!!


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> Taste the rainbow!!!! Poop the rainbow!!!!!!


Jesse Louise!  Now you got me calling them Oreo Poops!


----------



## poopsie

cats n bags said:


> Jesse Louise!  Now you got me calling them Oreo Poops!




Have you ever nuked a Peep?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Hai Murphy!!!
> Phil...Phil...Phill...
> 
> Maybe you should find some of the Peeps Oreo cookies if you have them over there.  I hear they can make "things" more interesting.  You would get colored easter eggs if the news reports are right.





poopsie said:


> Taste the rainbow!!!! Poop the rainbow!!!!!!





cats n bags said:


> Jesse Louise!  Now you got me calling them Oreo Poops!





poopsie said:


> Have you ever nuked a Peep?






I only recently learned of these Peeps from @buzzytoes - although there was no mention of the colourful side effects...
Luckily, it seems they're not veggie-friendly, so I can tick that off my List of Things to Worry About.
Imagine, though - visiting your Dr to tell him you've been pooping rainbows...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> View attachment 3626716
> 
> 
> I only recently learned of these Peeps from @buzzytoes - although there was no mention of the colourful side effects...
> Luckily, it seems they're not veggie-friendly, so I can tick that off my List of Things to Worry About.
> Imagine, though - visiting your Dr to tell him you've been pooping rainbows...





bwahahahaha

are you talking about the marshmallow Peeps or the Oreo Peeps cookies? Pretty sure regular Oreo cookies are vegan. Haven't seen the Peep variety yet


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> bwahahahaha
> 
> are you talking about the marshmallow Peeps or the Oreo Peeps cookies? Pretty sure regular Oreo cookies are vegan. Haven't seen the Peep variety yet


The Peeps cookies. I know regular Oreos and some of the flavoured ones, are vegan  but Poops - umm, Peeps, are marshmallow, aren't they? Which generally means nasties lurk within...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> The Peeps cookies. I know regular Oreos and some of the flavoured ones, are vegan  but Poops - umm, Peeps, are marshmallow, aren't they? Which generally means nasties lurk within...


I went on Amazon and looked up the Oreo Peeps cookies. They had an over 60% 1 rating. But I didn't see anything in them that we couldn't eat.........unless you mean the red dye.
Ingredients: Sugar, Unbleached Enriched Flour (Wheat Flour, Niacin, Reduced Iron, Thiamine Mononitrate {Vitamin B1}, Riboflavin {Vitamin B2}, Folic Acid), Palm And/Or Canola Oil, High Fructose Corn Syrup, Salt, Baking Soda, Soy Lecithin, Artificial Flavor, Red 3, Natural Flavor, Confectioner's Glaze, Carnauba Wax.
There is no marshmallow in them.......................unlike the stand alone Peeps.
And who eats PINK Peeps anyway?????????????? Peeps are yellow! hMMMMPPPPHHHH
Anyone who eats PINK Peeps deserves what they shi...................ummmmmmm............................get 


An LOL fact..................when I first got on a computer and saw posters referring to their peeps I thought they were talking about yellow marshmallow chicks


----------



## cats n bags

poopsie said:


> Have you ever nuked a Peep?


When the family got the first microwave EVAH, many Peeps were nuked, along with regular marshmallows.  Did you ever try it with one of the lower power pulse settings?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> The Peeps cookies. I know regular Oreos and some of the flavoured ones, are vegan  but Poops - umm, Peeps, are marshmallow, aren't they? Which generally means nasties lurk within...


Poopsie gave the ingredients already, but the only nasties you are likely to find are the ones the food police are after, Sugar, Salt, Fat, etc. I may have to check out the cookie aisle in the grocery store this weekend, for science...


----------



## buzzytoes

poopsie said:


> I went on Amazon and looked up the Oreo Peeps cookies. They had an over 60% 1 rating. But I didn't see anything in them that we couldn't eat.........unless you mean the red dye.
> Ingredients: Sugar, Unbleached Enriched Flour (Wheat Flour, Niacin, Reduced Iron, Thiamine Mononitrate {Vitamin B1}, Riboflavin {Vitamin B2}, Folic Acid), Palm And/Or Canola Oil, High Fructose Corn Syrup, Salt, Baking Soda, Soy Lecithin, Artificial Flavor, Red 3, Natural Flavor, Confectioner's Glaze, Carnauba Wax.
> There is no marshmallow in them.......................unlike the stand alone Peeps.
> And who eats PINK Peeps anyway?????????????? Peeps are yellow! hMMMMPPPPHHHH
> Anyone who eats PINK Peeps deserves what they shi...................ummmmmmm............................get
> 
> 
> An LOL fact..................when I first got on a computer and saw posters referring to their peeps I thought they were talking about yellow marshmallow chicks



Whaaaaaa??? Pinks are my favorites!!! But I draw the line at pink and yellow birds or bunnies. None of this blue, purple, whatever flavored ******** during other holidays and year round. Not in my house!!! 
Adding Peeps Oreos to Clever's sugar package....


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Whaaaaaa??? Pinks are my favorites!!! But I draw the line at pink and yellow birds or bunnies. None of this blue, purple, whatever flavored ******** during other holidays and year round. Not in my house!!!
> Adding Peeps Oreos to Clever's sugar package....


Insert voice of Homer Simpson *here* Mmmmmmmm, sugar package....


----------



## clevercat

Week two of Georgie's #fridayface


----------



## clevercat

It's a bright, sunshiny morning here and for the first time this year there is the hint of heat in the air (which I shall no doubt but be whining about at length through Summer). Looks like Spring is on its way!


----------



## clevercat

William's toe beans


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> Week two of Georgie's #fridayface
> View attachment 3629122
> View attachment 3629123
> View attachment 3629124


----------



## dusty paws

wills! and georgie!
we hit 70 here today-warmest day we've had all year!


----------



## dusty paws

poopsie said:


> Have you ever nuked a Peep?


..have you ever done it sticking them with toothpicks?


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> ..have you ever done it sticking them with toothpicks?



I need to know what happens, please. For science 
Meanwhile, Phabulous Phillip.


----------



## dusty paws

hai phil!

next time i'm at someone's house with a microwave your wish shall be granted.


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> I need to know what happens, please. For science
> Meanwhile, Phabulous Phillip.
> View attachment 3632249



Phil looks so regal here.


----------



## vinbenphon1

I am so confused about what the freekin heck are peeps. Here it is short for people. So not really sure how to get them in the microwave... .

So I will just sit back and enjoy the eye candy .

Alex and Lucy are doing great. Alex has gained a whole kilo in weight (2.2lb) and is nearly as big as Phoenix.


----------



## poopsie

vinbenphon1 said:


> I am so confused about what the freekin heck are peeps. Here it is short for people. So not really sure how to get them in the microwave... .
> 
> So I will just sit back and enjoy the eye candy .
> 
> Alex and Lucy are doing great. Alex has gained a whole kilo in weight (2.2lb) and is nearly as big as Phoenix.
> 
> View attachment 3636194





these are Peeps


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> I am so confused about what the freekin heck are peeps. Here it is short for people. So not really sure how to get them in the microwave... .
> 
> So I will just sit back and enjoy the eye candy .
> 
> Alex and Lucy are doing great. Alex has gained a whole kilo in weight (2.2lb) and is nearly as big as Phoenix.
> 
> View attachment 3636194



The look on that widdle face  Why are you pointing the listenin' device at us, Person?



poopsie said:


> these are Peeps
> View attachment 3636403



I wondered what they look like - in a word, gross - yellow Poops, not Peeps 
I've learned so much from TPF


----------



## cats n bags

More info about Peeps.  I never noticed the chocolate covered ones, but they do look like Poops.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> More info about Peeps.  I never noticed the chocolate covered ones, but they do look like Poops.




Very informative, thank you @cats n bags 
I love how they gloss over the fact these are mainly air, sugar and animal sinews 
That chocolate Poop, sorry, Peep, is going to give me nightmares. 
On another note, those candy apples....nomnomnomnom


----------



## clevercat

Isn't it funny, how life works out sometimes? Fourteen years ago tonight, I came home from work to find my rented flat in absolute chaos - completely flooded, water streaming through every ceiling, the kitchen ceiling caved in completely and my two cats perched up on the top of the sofa, looking at me with round, terrified eyes. I went through the most horrendous time in the weeks and months after, but ultimately it led me to a home of my own - Butterbean Towers. I hated the area I was living in back then - sometimes *something*, Fate, perhaps, gives you the shove in the pants you don't know you need and it sets you on the path you are meant to take.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Isn't it funny, how life works out sometimes? Fourteen years ago tonight, I came home from work to find my rented flat in absolute chaos - completely flooded, water streaming through every ceiling, the kitchen ceiling caved in completely and my two cats perched up on the top of the sofa, looking at me with round, terrified eyes. I went through the most horrendous time in the weeks and months after, but ultimately it led me to a home of my own - Butterbean Towers. I hated the area I was living in back then - sometimes *something*, Fate, perhaps, gives you the shove in the pants you don't know you need and it sets you on the path you are meant to take.



I find it harder to imagine you with *only* two cats than to picture the destruction you describe


----------



## buzzytoes

poopsie said:


> these are Peeps
> View attachment 3636403


And now I need some


----------



## buzzytoes

poopsie said:


> I find it harder to imagine you with *only* two cats than to picture the destruction you describe


 Poopsie speaks the truth


----------



## vinbenphon1

poopsie said:


> these are Peeps
> View attachment 3636403


Lol... so much better than what my mind was conjuring up  thanks poopsie


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> I find it harder to imagine you with *only* two cats than to picture the destruction you describe





buzzytoes said:


> Poopsie speaks the truth



I was thinking of that very thing this morning. On a weekend - and if Clyde would let me sleep in, I used to get up after 9am, pop a couple of bowls of food down for him and BonBon, make myself a coffee, spend a leisurely hour or so over breakfast and the papers before doing my chores. These days - well, I was up at 5.15 this morning, cleaned the trays, wiped up the obligatory pool or two of yark, vacuumed, fed the maniacs, washed their bowls, steam cleaned the floors, put the first of several loads in the washing machine, let the Ocado delivery man in, put away twelve bags of groceries and cat food, had a quick shower and *finally* at just after 8am, sat down with a coffee. At which point, George realised he'd eaten his brefus that little bit too fast, burped, and...well, I don't need to paint a picture of that, do I...


----------



## boxermom

As a kid, Peeps were my favorite Easter treat. Now the sugar level is almost sickening. They've begun making them for other holidays, so children can get cavities year 'round.


----------



## dusty paws

boxermom said:


> As a kid, Peeps were my favorite Easter treat. Now the sugar level is almost sickening. They've begun making them for other holidays, so children can get cavities year 'round.


its all about the reeses easter eggs. :O


----------



## clevercat

Hard to believe that we're coming up to four years since the former little Miss ihateyou joined BBT. She was never going to win Mother of the Year award, but my goodness, Angel is such a lovebug these days... One thing I know for sure - she loves her mama...and I'm so happy she decided BBT is the right place for her.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> its all about the reeses easter eggs. :O



Mmmmmm Reeses....


----------



## buzzytoes

How is the newer Miss I Hate You settling in?? Are you still looking for a new foster home for her?


----------



## pinky7129

buzzytoes said:


> How is the newer Miss I Hate You settling in?? Are you still looking for a new foster home for her?



You read my mind!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> How is the newer Miss I Hate You settling in?? Are you still looking for a new foster home for her?





pinky7129 said:


> You read my mind!



Miss Molly will spend the rest of her life here at BBT. She still hates the rest of the family, but she tolerates me, loves her food, her blankies and her treats - and as she is growing increasingly frail, I won't put her through the stress of another upheaval. I think she is content and I know she feels loved, safe and secure here...


----------



## clevercat

Murphy Monday


----------



## pinky7129

clevercat said:


> Miss Molly will spend the rest of her life here at BBT. She still hates the rest of the family, but she tolerates me, loves her food, her blankies and her treats - and as she is growing increasingly frail, I won't put her through the stress of another upheavals. I think she is content and I know she feels loved, safe and secure here...



Well I'm glad to hear she's staying, her getting frail is sad 

Maybe she'll learn to love them soon!


----------



## clevercat

pinky7129 said:


> Well I'm glad to hear she's staying, her getting frail is sad
> 
> Maybe she'll learn to love them soon!



Hmm. Judging by the very unladylike language she used as William strolled up to her when she was out of her pen the other morning, I am not going to hold my breath on that one  The kittens were shocked, _shocked_ at her cursing.
Molly is seventeen this year - as long as she has her fleecy blankie and a constant supply of snacks, and for as long as she is comfortable and has a good quality of life, I guess we can't ask for much more...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh bless that Miss Molly.. she certainly has personality. Lol.


----------



## buzzytoes

She is that mean old lady that yells at the neighborhood kids for walking on her grass. [emoji3] It's okay Miss Molly, I will no doubt be the same when I am older!!


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> She is that mean old lady that yells at the neighborhood kids for walking on her grass. [emoji3] It's okay Miss Molly, I will no doubt be the same when I am older!!


I'm already there


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> I'm already there



HA! You and me both.


----------



## mp4

Molly is lucky to have BBT as her final destination!  Maybe she's just pretending to be the cranky old lady of the house?!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Murphy Monday
> View attachment 3639738





TOE BEANS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

mp4 said:


> Molly is lucky to have BBT as her final destination!  Maybe she's just pretending to be the cranky old lady of the house?!



If she's pretending, I'm going to nominate her for an Academy Award  
Every so often, she lulls me into a false sense of security - letting one of the kittens fall asleep right up against her pen, or watching calmly and with interest as Wills pokes his head in the door to help himself to her leftover kibble at pen-cleaning time. 
Then another time, someone will walk past her and she'll swear like crazy...


----------



## clevercat

*snort*


----------



## clevercat

Gah. Olivia-Skye is a VERY picky eater so when, on a whim, I picked some very expensive Almo Raw sachets and she devoured them, I was so happy to see her eat that I stocked up so she'd always have her noms to hand. Of course this morning she looked at me, looked into her bowl, looked back up at me, sighed deeply and walked away, ears slicked back in horror as she informed the rest of the family that, _*Mah own Mama noes cares about me enough to gets me teh delishus noms. Ah hates this stuff, ah wants somethin' else, ah wants kibbles, ah wants...*_and so on and so forth. *sigh*


----------



## boxermom

^some days you can't win. She is very picky indeed.

Good thoughts and prayers to those hurt in London this afternoon. The British deal with these matters better than anyone.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> ^some days you can't win. She is very picky indeed.
> 
> Good thoughts and prayers to those hurt in London this afternoon. The British deal with these matters better than anyone.



Thank you boxermom. Sky News is reporting that one of the police officers injured has died. My city is under a dark cloud this evening. Holding good thoughts for everyone affected by this...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Thank you boxermom. Sky News is reporting that one of the police officers injured has died. My city is under a dark cloud this evening. Holding good thoughts for everyone affected by this...


Like=sending to you, London, and all of the people killed and injured.  I wish we had a hugs button in here.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Like=sending to you, London, and all of the people killed and injured.  I wish we had a hugs button in here.



for you too, cats - I'm watching the news and I'm crying. Why can't I stop crying? I was right in the middle of things on 7/7 and even that didn't affect me like this has. I wish we could all just get along.


----------



## vinbenphon1

We just woke up to this.... trying to get my head around it.. Sending massive hugs and healing thoughts to all.

Freakin Humans. We had a jackass recently plow his car through the Burk Street Mall in Melbourne killing 4 people including a baby in a pram .

Missy Skye sounds a bit like Phoenix lol. Everything is going swimmingly with their food and then one morning nah I don't like that today.... Where's that darn eject button....


----------



## dusty paws

hugs from CA to London tonight.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Guess who gotz stung by da beez.... an all swolled up... and all woozy from drugz... smh


----------



## poopsie

vinbenphon1 said:


> Guess who gotz stung by da beez....   and all woozy from drugz... smh
> 
> View attachment 3643043


Oh noes!


----------



## clevercat

Oh my goodness! Poor girl - extra noms and treats for the widdle convalescent please, Mama 



vinbenphon1 said:


> Guess who gotz stung by da beez.... an all swolled up... and all woozy from drugz... smh
> 
> View attachment 3643043


----------



## clevercat

And this is one of the (many) reasons I am proud to call London my home - at a tube station yesterday.


----------



## boxermom

True.  London is an example for all of us.


----------



## clevercat

One more, before I start posting again about BBT...


----------



## buzzytoes

vinbenphon1 said:


> Guess who gotz stung by da beez.... an all swolled up... and all woozy from drugz... smh
> 
> View attachment 3643043



Was someone messing with a hive?? Poor dear!!

#wearenotafraid is awesome. I will never understand why these things happen, but I am glad that London can be counted on to basically give the finger to anyone who tries to disrupt their peace.


----------



## clevercat

Georgie's nearly-Fridayface


----------



## dusty paws

georgie at least it is already friday where you are... we still have a whole day to get through before we are off to phx for the weekend!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Georgie's nearly-Fridayface
> View attachment 3643451
> View attachment 3643452




these are hysterical


----------



## vinbenphon1

Loving that Friday face Georgie... my bubbles are in the fridge with da cheeses ready to go in 2 hours


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Loving that Friday face Georgie... my bubbles are in the fridge with da cheeses ready to go in 2 hours


A glass of Shiraz over here, with falafel, hummus, salad and Artisanal bread from Wholefoods. Nomnomnonm. Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> georgie at least it is already friday where you are... we still have a whole day to get through before we are off to phx for the weekend!



Have fun, Mr & Mrs paws!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> A glass of Shiraz over here, with falafel, hummus, salad and Artisanal bread from Wholefoods. Nomnomnonm. Happy Friday, everyone!


That sounds like a purty fancy schmancy lunch.  What's for dinner?   

_ducks and runs snickering like the tittens and the time zone joke.  _


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> That sounds like a purty fancy schmancy lunch.  What's for dinner?
> 
> _ducks and runs snickering like the tittens and the time zone joke.  _



*Hay!!! Those tittens noes can shares mah hooooo-miss 

*


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> Georgie's nearly-Fridayface
> View attachment 3643451
> View attachment 3643452


Are you serious?!  Love x infinity!


----------



## clevercat

I had such a productive day planned, but with Maddie Cottontail snuggled into me and this little face (Amen T Kittin) on the cushions by my shoulder, what can I do but sit here surfing teh interwebs and watching mindless TV. It's a hard life here at BBT


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I had such a productive day planned, but with Maddie Cottontail snuggled into me and this little face (Amen T Kittin) on the cushions by my shoulder, what can I do but sit here surfing teh interwebs and watching mindless TV. It's a hard life here at BBT
> View attachment 3645566




If he had emerald green eyes he could be Boo's brother 
Sure do miss my little black fluffernutter


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> If he had emerald green eyes he could be Boo's brother
> Sure do miss my little black fluffernutter



I often think of sweet Boo, poopsie


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I often think of sweet Boo, poopsie



Yeah....................me too. 
DBF still can't talk about it and poor Adrian still hunts for him and cries. 
Speaking of Miss A she needs some healing thoughts. She looks terrible and spends most of her time hiding out under the car. She is getting up there---especially for a feral------and she won't let me help her. She has been here for over 12 years and still can't let herself trust.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Yeah....................me too.
> DBF still can't talk about it and poor Adrian still hunts for him and cries.
> Speaking of Miss A she needs some healing thoughts. She looks terrible and spends most of her time hiding out under the car. She is getting up there---especially for a feral------and she won't let me help her. She has been here for over 12 years and still can't let herself trust.



Many, many good thoughts and healing white light being sent to Miss Adrian. It's so much harder when they won't let you near to help - I live in fear of Doris getting sick because I know that it would be all but impossible to get close enough to gather her up. *sigh* These ferals...
Is Miss A still eating, poopsie?


----------



## clevercat

Georgie's lazy Sunday morning face


----------



## clevercat

On another note, where is @Candice0985 of late? We miss you, Candice! I'm pretty sure George has a snoodle reserved, just for you


----------



## clevercat

And one more, 'on another note'. I am currently spotted with dots and splashes of orange, my hand is swollen up and scalded...yep, for the second time since I bought it, I didn't seal the lid of that stinkin' Vitamix properly and as a result, me and the kitchen are covered in hot soup 
Peoples, I never thought I'd say this, but it appears there is much to love about ready-meals.


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> And one more, 'on another note'. I am currently spotted with dots and splashes of orange, my hand is swollen up and scalded...yep, for the second time since I bought it, I didn't seal the lid of that stinkin' Vitamix properly and as a result, me and the kitchen are covered in hot soup
> Peoples, I never thought I'd say this, but it appears there is much to love about ready-meals.



You might need to start wrapping yourself in bubble wrap!!

Candice is on Instagram quite regularly. Not sure where she has gone on TPF!


----------



## clevercat

Despite the splattered walls, the scalded hand, the cut on my leg that I got when I slipped in the  mess, I have to say that was the nommiest soup I have ever made. So...silver linings and all that.


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> On another note, where is @Candice0985 of late? We miss you, Candice! I'm pretty sure George has a snoodle reserved, just for you


Hi Clever! I'm around  I had a tumour removed from my brain in early November and I've been focusing on my recovery. I was diagnosed and had surgery all within a week so it was a bit of a whirlwind! I'm still off work and not have a return to work date yet. Physically I'm healed... the brain is stil taking its time !! Hope all is well with you? I haven't kept up with your thread, how is everyone at BBT?


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> You might need to start wrapping yourself in bubble wrap!!
> 
> Candice is on Instagram quite regularly. Not sure where she has gone on TPF!


I haven't been super active on TPF lately! I just mentioned to Clever that I had surgery in November and I've been recovering slowly but steadily!


----------



## buzzytoes

Candice0985 said:


> I haven't been super active on TPF lately! I just mentioned to Clever that I had surgery in November and I've been recovering slowly but steadily!


Good gracious I didn't realize you had a brain tumor removed!! I do love seeing your IG pics of up north, especially the coastal pics!


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> Good gracious I didn't realize you had a brain tumor removed!! I do love seeing your IG pics of up north, especially the coastal pics!


Yep, I've had some symptoms for a while such as a lack of period, vision issues (usually I have better than 20/20) , headaches, weight gain etc.... I had a hormone producing macro adenoma that was almost 3cm and it was pushing on my pituitary gland and optic nerve.  Luckily they did the surgery through my nose so I didn't have to shave my head . It's all been a learning experience and I'm still recovering but I'm so thankful my neurosurgeon is amazing and the tumour is gone!

Thanks, I love taking pictures when I visit my dad in Nova Scotia, it's so beautiful and peaceful there! Toronto is a completely different atmosphere so getting away is always nice and relaxing


----------



## buzzytoes

Well I am glad they got you all fixed up!! I hope it took care of all the symptoms you were having.


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> Well I am glad they got you all fixed up!! I hope it took care of all the symptoms you were having.


Thanks  Not yet it'll be a slow process to make my brain start producing the right hormones. Certain areas had basically shut down because the tumour was producing hormones instead . My endocrine system is all messed up but it'll get better as time goes on!! The only symptom that went away right away was my eyesight is back to perfect so I'm very happy about that.... not so happy about the $700 prescription Miu Miu glasses that are sitting unused now !!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Candice0985 said:


> Thanks  Not yet it'll be a slow process to make my brain start producing the right hormones. Certain areas had basically shut down because the tumour was producing hormones instead . My endocrine system is all messed up but it'll get better as time goes on!! The only symptom that went away right away was my eyesight is back to perfect so I'm very happy about that.... not so happy about the $700 prescription Miu Miu glasses that are sitting unused now !!!


Oh my... so glad you are ok Candice.  Healing takes time, so don't rush the recovery. Sending lots of hugs .


----------



## vinbenphon1

Had to google the vitamix thingy. (It's like I know nothing lol [thinking back to da peeps]]) but like a thermomix. I hope the burn heals quickly and so glad the soup was nommie licious. Love soup.. especially tomatoe, and pumpkin, and whatever veggies are in the fridge soup .

Oh and tell Georgie meez lovez his Sunday face too .


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Hi Clever! I'm around  I had a tumour removed from my brain in early November and I've been focusing on my recovery. I was diagnosed and had surgery all within a week so it was a bit of a whirlwind! I'm still off work and not have a return to work date yet. Physically I'm healed... the brain is stil taking its time !! Hope all is well with you? I haven't kept up with your thread, how is everyone at BBT?



My goodness, Candice, that must've been really frightening. I'm so glad you are on the road to recovery - we're all sending you big, big 
This one is from George...


Holding good thoughts for your ongoing recovery


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Had to google the vitamix thingy. (It's like I know nothing lol [thinking back to da peeps]]) but like a thermomix. I hope the burn heals quickly and so glad the soup was nommie licious. Love soup.. especially tomatoe, and pumpkin, and whatever veggies are in the fridge soup .
> 
> Oh and tell Georgie meez lovez his Sunday face too .



Lol, I am much the same. Google is my best friend  How's the little girl's owie? And the rest of the family?


----------



## clevercat

@buzzytoes its here, it's here! Thank you. As soon as I finish up work for the day, I am going to rip open the bocks and gorge on peanut butter M&Ms nomnomnonm


----------



## boxermom

Candice0985 said:


> Hi Clever! I'm around  I had a tumour removed from my brain in early November and I've been focusing on my recovery. I was diagnosed and had surgery all within a week so it was a bit of a whirlwind! I'm still off work and not have a return to work date yet. Physically I'm healed... the brain is stil taking its time !! Hope all is well with you? I haven't kept up with your thread, how is everyone at BBT?



Goodness! Glad to hear you're better--continue to heal, Candice


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> @buzzytoes its here, it's here! Thank you. As soon as I finish up work for the day, I am going to rip open the bocks and gorge on peanut butter M&Ms nomnomnonm



Yay!!!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> My goodness, Candice, that must've been really frightening. I'm so glad you are on the road to recovery - we're all sending you big, big
> This one is from George...
> View attachment 3647273
> 
> Holding good thoughts for your ongoing recovery


Aww thanks Georgie! It wasn't so much frightening as let's get this thing out of my head! I'm healing up and will go back to work when I'm ready. Until then Lady is very happy I'm home! Here's a picture of Lady looking super happy after eating yogurt


----------



## Candice0985

boxermom said:


> Goodness! Glad to hear you're better--continue to heal, Candice


Thanks Boxermom


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Aww thanks Georgie! It wasn't so much frightening as let's get this thing out of my head! I'm healing up and will go back to work when I'm ready. Until then Lady is very happy I'm home! Here's a picture of Lady looking super happy after eating yogurt
> View attachment 3647621


 Lady's yoghurt face...
Sending you lots of love, Candice. Take your time before heading back to work 
Meanwhile, George and Murphy are memes (have memes?)


----------



## clevercat

*HAY! HAY! Aunty @Candice0985  Ah habs a cuddles for youuuuuuu 

*


----------



## buzzytoes

Such a pretty girl!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> View attachment 3647974
> 
> View attachment 3647975
> 
> Meanwhile, George and Murphy are memes (have memes?)


LMAO I love this. Now I have to google freakin memes 

Miss Lucinda has recovered from her beez encounter, aunty Clever. Thank goodess, but imagine my horror this morning when I see Alex trying to catch some in his wittle handz....


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> LMAO I love this. Now I have to google freakin memes
> 
> Miss Lucinda has recovered from her beez encounter, aunty Clever. Thank goodess, but imagine my horror this morning when I see Alex trying to catch some in his wittle handz....



Later this year, BBT will be getting the garden enclosed so the cats can go out and play (or more likely, snooze in the sunshine) and that's my biggest fear - that someone (and let's face it, it's likely to be William) will get into a fight with a bee or a wasp...I'm glad Lucinda is better and Alex...NOOOOOOOO! 

After a very busy work day yesterday, I was just dog-tired last night. You know when you are so tired you feel delirious? So I fell into bed (I didn't even tear open @buzzytoes bocks yet!) and was only vaguely aware of someone belching and yarking nearby. I only remembered this when I got out of bed this morning, put my FitFlops on...and squelch. Right into the puke. In.my.shoe.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Such a pretty girl!!





MOAR Livvie ❤️
She had just finished off my soya dessert...


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Later this year, BBT will be getting the garden enclosed so the cats can go out and play (or more likely, snooze in the sunshine) and that's my biggest fear - that someone (and let's face it, it's likely to be William) will get into a fight with a bee or a wasp...I'm glad Lucinda is better and Alex...NOOOOOOOO!
> 
> After a very busy work day yesterday, I was just dog-tired last night. You know when you are so tired you feel delirious? So I fell into bed (I didn't even tear open @buzzytoes bocks yet!) and was only vaguely aware of someone belching and yarking nearby. I only remembered this when I got out of bed this morning, put my FitFlops on...and squelch. Right into the puke. In.my.shoe.



Someone thought they were being helpful - yarking in your shoe means you don't have to clean it off the floor!!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Someone thought they were being helpful - yarking in your shoe means you don't have to clean it off the floor!!



Maybe they're using the same logic for this one then - second day in a row *someobodies* has done their poopies just outside the bocks. Gah, little stinkers...


----------



## clevercat

@poopsie How is Miss Adrian doing?


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> @poopsie How is Miss Adrian doing?



about the same
She hides under the spare car and rarely comes out. Her fur is oily and greasy from being under there but she _is_ eating.  She has always been a finicky little thing so that at least is something. 
I miss the times when she used to hop up on the car and let me pet and pet and pet her------one hand only pleeze!!!!!!! And that is quite enough thankyouverymuch


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> about the same
> She hides under the spare car and rarely comes out. Her fur is oily and greasy from being under there but she _is_ eating.  She has always been a finicky little thing so that at least is something.
> I miss the times when she used to hop up on the car and let me pet and pet and pet her------one hand only pleeze!!!!!!! And that is quite enough thankyouverymuch


Oh those ferals...
Just keep eating, Miss A...


----------



## clevercat

I can has a virus of some kind. Freezy-cold hands and feetsies, nauseated and so, so tired. Going to disappear under the duvet and hopefully surface tomorrow feeling better. Blech.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I can has a virus of some kind. Freezy-cold hands and feetsies, nauseated and so, so tired. Going to disappear under the duvet and hopefully surface tomorrow feeling better. Blech.




Oh noes! Please feel better soon


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> I can has a virus of some kind. Freezy-cold hands and feetsies, nauseated and so, so tired. Going to disappear under the duvet and hopefully surface tomorrow feeling better. Blech.



Peanut Butter M&Ms have magical healing properties you know...


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> *HAY! HAY! Aunty @Candice0985  Ah habs a cuddles for youuuuuuu
> View attachment 3648044
> *


Awww hey Livvie! 

Sooo I have a surprise, you know my sweet Tucker passed over the bridge last summer. I've finally decided I'm ready to add a new member to my family. Lady will be welcoming a little brother or sister to our home in about 4 weeks. Please meet my new little kitty


----------



## poopsie

Candice0985 said:


> Awww hey Livvie!
> 
> Sooo I have a surprise, you know my sweet Tucker passed over the bridge last summer. I've finally decided I'm ready to add a new member to my family. Lady will be welcoming a little brother or sister to our home in about 4 weeks. Please meet my new little kitty
> 
> View attachment 3650637




ZOMG!!!! Lookit the widdle tittin!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Peanut Butter M&Ms have magical healing properties you know...


I feel slightly better today...bocks opening time shortly. I wonder if Peanut Butter M&Ms would be considered a nutritious brefus? 



Candice0985 said:


> Awww hey Livvie!
> 
> Sooo I have a surprise, you know my sweet Tucker passed over the bridge last summer. I've finally decided I'm ready to add a new member to my family. Lady will be welcoming a little brother or sister to our home in about 4 weeks. Please meet my new little kitty
> 
> View attachment 3650637



OHEMMCHEESE a teeny tiny Bebe Kittin! Hurrah - and somewhat spooky as I had a dream about you the other night, Candice - specifically that you had bought home a tiny kittin. Cue Twilight Zone theme *now*
I'm so excited for you and Lady


----------



## buzzytoes

Candice0985 said:


> Awww hey Livvie!
> 
> Sooo I have a surprise, you know my sweet Tucker passed over the bridge last summer. I've finally decided I'm ready to add a new member to my family. Lady will be welcoming a little brother or sister to our home in about 4 weeks. Please meet my new little kitty
> 
> View attachment 3650637



Baby titten!!! I hope Lady will welcome the new baby with open arms.


----------



## Candice0985

poopsie said:


> ZOMG!!!! Lookit the widdle tittin!!!!!


 I know so Smol!! I get to meet him/her next week and probably bring them home in about 4 weeks! 



clevercat said:


> I feel slightly better today...bocks opening time shortly. I wonder if Peanut Butter M&Ms would be considered a nutritious brefus?
> 
> 
> 
> OHEMMCHEESE a teeny tiny Bebe Kittin! Hurrah - and somewhat spooky as I had a dream about you the other night, Candice - specifically that you had bought home a tiny kittin. Cue Twilight Zone theme *now*
> I'm so excited for you and Lady


 that's too funny!! I have been contemplating it since last fall and it was out on the back burner after my surgery but I think Lady will like having some feline companionship again. Hopefully she accepts the baby and doesn't get all territorial! 



buzzytoes said:


> Baby titten!!! I hope Lady will welcome the new baby with open arms.


i hope so too. I'll introduce them slowly but she's been known to be territorial. Lady has also gotten used to being the only kitty cat in the house so I hope she welcomes with baby!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> I know so Smol!! I get to meet him/her next week and probably bring them home in about 4 weeks!
> 
> that's too funny!! I have been contemplating it since last fall and it was out on the back burner after my surgery but I think Lady will like having some feline companionship again. Hopefully she accepts the baby and doesn't get all territorial!
> 
> i hope so too. I'll introduce them slowly but she's been known to be territorial. Lady has also gotten used to being the only kitty cat in the house so I hope she welcomes with baby!



Can't wait to meet the little one properly, Candice! Will you get some more peekchures when you visit, pretty please? 
Meanwhile, as you can see from their eyes, the boys Herpes has flared up and Wills and Clawed are on decongestant powders and feline cough syrup...


----------



## buzzytoes

Herps or no, those boyz are still handsome!


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Can't wait to meet the little one properly, Candice! Will you get some more peekchures when you visit, pretty please?
> Meanwhile, as you can see from their eyes, the boys Herpes has flared up and Wills and Clawed are on decongestant powders and feline cough syrup...
> View attachment 3651124
> View attachment 3651125
> View attachment 3651126


I hope Wills and Clawd feel better soon!! 
I definitely will get more pictures when I visit!


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Can't wait to meet the little one properly, Candice! Will you get some more peekchures when you visit, pretty please?
> Meanwhile, as you can see from their eyes, the boys Herpes has flared up and Wills and Clawed are on decongestant powders and feline cough syrup...
> View attachment 3651124
> View attachment 3651125
> View attachment 3651126


Awww poor widdle lads give em big kisses Mama Clever..

Do you give them L-Lysine tablets? Our vet told us to give Lucinda half a 500mg tablet twice a day. We crush it and put it in her food or milk. She hasn't had a flare up since. Even after her very stressful trip to emergency for anti-bee meds.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Awww poor widdle lads give em big kisses Mama Clever..
> 
> Do you give them L-Lysine tablets? Our vet told us to give Lucinda half a 500mg tablet twice a day. We crush it and put it in her food or milk. She hasn't had a flare up since. Even after her very stressful trip to emergency for anti-bee meds.
> 
> View attachment 3651749



Yep, they all have L-Lysine powder added to their gushy fuds. I think it has some advantage, as their symptoms are nowhere near as bad or as long-lasting as they used to be...*sigh*


----------



## clevercat

Aunty @buzzytoes We can finally has our bocks opened! Thankyouthankyouthankyou!
An especially big thank you from Miss Molly, with whom the freeze-dried shrimps have gone down very well 
And yuuuuge, bigly thanks from Mama, who is going to gorge on Oreos and M&Ms and Butterfingers...


----------



## clevercat

Dis toi iz miens. Nobodies else CAN HAZ!
William is possessive.


----------



## boxermom

The boys are handsome, no matter what, as buzzytoes said.  The bocks is a big hit! So cute when they take possession of something.

Hope you're feeling better, clever. A nasty virus is going around in my area.


----------



## buzzytoes

Clearly the empty bocks is the best toy that came out of all of that!! Glad the shrimps were a hit - if I had kitties I would have gotten some for them!


----------



## clevercat

Angel has snoodles times with her mama ❤️


----------



## cats n bags

Sooooo...Inquiring minds want to know:

1.  How do you eat an oreo?
2.  Did you nibble the choklit off the butterfinger and then eat the innards, or did you just bit it all in one piece?

I'm sitting here munching on some Walker's Toffee and thinking I should get some Payday next time I hit the grocery store.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Sooooo...Inquiring minds want to know:
> 
> 1.  How do you eat an oreo?
> 2.  Did you nibble the choklit off the butterfinger and then eat the innards, or did you just bit it all in one piece?
> 
> I'm sitting here munching on some Walker's Toffee and thinking I should get some Payday next time I hit the grocery store.



1. Like a savage 
2. Break in two, then see above 
 Nomnomnonm 
I must get you some Thorntons English toffee and some Welsh black Cinder toffee - both of which are in @buzzytoes bocks and will be posted tomorrow. Woo hoo!
BTW - US Twix Chocklit tastes different to UK Twix Chocklit. I should include one in the bocks, buzzy. For science.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> 1. Like a savage
> 2. Break in two, then see above
> Nomnomnonm
> I must get you some Thorntons English toffee and some Welsh black Cinder toffee - both of which are in @buzzytoes bocks and will be posted tomorrow. Woo hoo!
> BTW - US Twix Chocklit tastes different to UK Twix Chocklit. I should include one in the bocks, buzzy. For science.


On the Oreo, do you twist them apart and lick the filling off before eating the plain cookie parts, or just bite into them?  On the Butterfingers, I like to carefully bite them to splinter the chocolate off of the insides and then eat the peanut butter part last.

I haven't tried Thorntons, but have tried an assortment of the Walkers.  I decided the Treacle was best, followed by English Creamy and then Licorice.  I just wish the Treacle came in the single wrapper style instead of the smash and grab tray.


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> 1. Like a savage
> 2. Break in two, then see above
> Nomnomnonm
> I must get you some Thorntons English toffee and some Welsh black Cinder toffee - both of which are in @buzzytoes bocks and will be posted tomorrow. Woo hoo!
> BTW - US Twix Chocklit tastes different to UK Twix Chocklit. I should include one in the bocks, buzzy. For science.



Yes, science must be helped. I was told Hershey is a waste of time for UK tastebuds, but I did throw in some Ghirardelli because, science.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Yep, they all have L-Lysine powder added to their gushy fuds. I think it has some advantage, as their symptoms are nowhere near as bad or as long-lasting as they used to be...*sigh*



A powder... that sounds much easier than crushing a freakin tablet. 

Look at all da excited tittens... "a box, a box".... "and ehhum, all doz goodies.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hhhmmmm I wonder if Aussie chocolate tastes different. I have been told that you have a TimTam equivalent over there. TT's are considered da bomb here

Maybe some Vegemite for science??


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> On the Oreo, do you twist them apart and lick the filling off before eating the plain cookie parts, or just bite into them?  On the Butterfingers, I like to carefully bite them to splinter the chocolate off of the insides and then eat the peanut butter part last.
> 
> I haven't tried Thorntons, but have tried an assortment of the Walkers.  I decided the Treacle was best, followed by English Creamy and then Licorice.  I just wish the Treacle came in the single wrapper style instead of the smash and grab tray.


The Welsh Cinder (treacle) toffee comes in small pieces. I shall add that to your next bocks  - I think you will need to email me your burfday date, as D'Beaks has a gift for you that she feels just won't wait until Christmas 
On the science of noms - Butterfingers, two bites and it's gone. Oreos - twist, eat plain side then eat the creamy side. 



buzzytoes said:


> Yes, science must be helped. I was told Hershey is a waste of time for UK tastebuds, but I did throw in some Ghirardelli because, science.


I added some Godive Pearls (milk chocolate and cappuccino) to your bocks for the same reason. I'll also add Mars Bar (what you call Milky Way), Twix and Cadbury Double Decker so that a full experiment can be conducted. 



vinbenphon1 said:


> A powder... that sounds much easier than crushing a freakin tablet.
> 
> Look at all da excited tittens... "a box, a box".... "and ehhum, all doz goodies.



This is the powder -
http://www.allstarhealth.com/en-gb/...mpaign=33431&gclid=CMPx8Zv0gtMCFUo8GwodvEYAPg




vinbenphon1 said:


> Hhhmmmm I wonder if Aussie chocolate tastes different. I have been told that you have a TimTam equivalent over there. TT's are considered da bomb here
> 
> Maybe some Vegemite for science??



How funny - when I first moved up to London in the *cough cough* late 80s, there was an Australian food store tucked away in Covent Garden. We bought Tim Tams and they were nomalicious. I haven't had them since...
I wonder if we could set up some sort of RAOK (Junk) Foods of teh World bocks in this thread, like they do in some of the TPF beauty threads. Would anyone be interested? Let me know and I'll ask a mod if we can dooo eeeet...
Pee Ess mmmm Vegemite and Marmite.


----------



## clevercat

*snort*


----------



## clevercat

Georgie Porgie!


----------



## boxermom

Do you have to trim your cats' claws or does the scratching wear them down? I have to trim Sabo 's nails at least once a month.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Do you have to trim your cats' claws or does the scratching wear them down? I have to trim Sabo 's nails at least once a month.



Only Ruben will let me clip his claws, boxermom. The rest of the family start shrieking in outrage and horror, turning themselves inside out, running up curtains and - in Willow's case - jumping up to ceiling level on top of the kitchen units, from where she flips me the (untrimmed) middle claw...
The kittens decided a long time ago that they and everyone else at BBT would only allow LV to clip claws as, 'she looks like she knows what she's doing, Gramma'...


----------



## clevercat

Mr Murphy


----------



## dusty paws

candace i had no idea about your surgery! so glad to hear that you are on the mend and congrats on the newest little fluffer!

mmmm british candy.  also, vegemite on some french bread with avocado, tomato, and a slice of cheese is divine.  loving all the tittens photos, clever!


----------



## clevercat

It's Ruben's second gotcha-versary and his fifth burfday today! 
I've been reading Jackson Galaxy of late and his description of 'Mojito Cat' sums Rubes up perfectly - tail up, ears forward, centre of the room - the first to meet and greet visitors...
He's come a long way since I first saw him, a skinny stray at the side of a busy road...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Mr Murphy looks so dreamy 

Happy gottcha day Ruben... hipip hooray... hipip hooray


----------



## buzzytoes

Rubes is such a handsome house panther [emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> It's Ruben's second gotcha-versary and his fifth burfday today!
> I've been reading Jackson Galaxy of late and his description of 'Mojito Cat' sums Rubes up perfectly - tail up, ears forward, centre of the room - the first to meet and greet visitors...
> He's come a long way since I first saw him, a skinny stray at the side of a busy road...
> View attachment 3655088



I love Jackson and his tv show. He has amazing patience, as you do, too.  Yay for Super Rubes Happy Day!


----------



## dusty paws

Happy day super rubes!!


----------



## Candice0985

dusty paws said:


> candace i had no idea about your surgery! so glad to hear that you are on the mend and congrats on the newest little fluffer!
> 
> mmmm british candy.  also, vegemite on some french bread with avocado, tomato, and a slice of cheese is divine.  loving all the tittens photos, clever!


Thank you, I'm healing up! I'm taking the advice of my doctors and not rushing back to work. I'm excited for my new little baby, I really hope Lady takes to the new baby. I think I get to meet him/her tomorrow!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Thank you, I'm healing up! I'm taking the advice of my doctors and not rushing back to work. I'm excited for my new little baby, I really hope Lady takes to the new baby. I think I get to meet him/her tomorrow!



I'm glad you are not rushing your recovery - I bet Lady loves having her Mama home with her 
And everyone knows teeny-tiny kittins have magical healing properties Can't wait for photos of the widdle bebe...


----------



## clevercat

Look at this innocent little face. Whodathunk that Miss M Cottontail had just projectile vomited all over the freshly laundered throw?


----------



## buzzytoes

I don't believe that for a minute. She would never do something so low class as yark on a blanket!!


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> I don't believe that for a minute. She would never do something so low class as yark on a blanket!!


Ha!
Worse than that, today I have replaced the throws with sofa and chair covers. Hours of perspiration and swearing profusely, followed by ooh these are so nice, the whole room looks lifted. Followed shortly after that by Georgie vomiting copiously over the centre of the armchair. Le.sigh...


----------



## poopsie

I use slip covers (the heavy duty duck ones) and then throws over that. So of course someone then goes and yarks on the bed


----------



## sdkitty

clevercat said:


> Ha!
> Worse than that, today I have replaced the throws with sofa and chair covers. Hours of perspiration and swearing profusely, followed by ooh these are so nice, the whole room looks lifted. Followed shortly after that by Georgie vomiting copiously over the centre of the armchair. Le.sigh...


eww, hate that


----------



## sdkitty

poopsie said:


> I use slip covers (the heavy duty duck ones) and then throws over that. So of course someone then goes and yarks on the bed


the joys of having multiple cats
I'm happy for now with my one older kitty.  He throws up once in a while but not that often.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> I use slip covers (the heavy duty duck ones) and then throws over that. So of course someone then goes and yarks on the bed



Sssshhhh, Aunty poopsie! Noes to give those kittins any more ideas!


----------



## clevercat

Noes looking at teh camera, Gramma...


----------



## clevercat

We need some 'come home, please' thoughts and vibes for Doris...
She has done her disappearing act before, I know, but it doesn't stop me worrying when I don't see her for a while.
It's been around a fortnight, I think...
Come home, Doris


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> We need some 'come home, please' thoughts and vibes for Doris...
> She has done her disappearing act before, I know, but it doesn't stop me worrying when I don't see her for a while.
> It's been around a fortnight, I think...
> Come home, Doris


Sending "go home" mojo to Doris.  

Is Millicent still around, and do you think she has a new family?  Didn't Doris move out for a while last year so that the fockseseses could borrow the garden for their nursery?


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Noes looking at teh camera, Gramma...
> View attachment 3658884



She is such a beauty!! Even if she dislikes the pawparazzi.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> We need some 'come home, please' thoughts and vibes for Doris...
> She has done her disappearing act before, I know, but it doesn't stop me worrying when I don't see her for a while.
> It's been around a fortnight, I think...
> Come home, Doris




Hopefully it is just a touch of spring fever and she will be back
Oh the heartbreak of ferals. 
I came back from a walk the other day and snuck up on Miss Adrian sunning herself in the driveway. She looked so ragged. I went in the house and bawled my eyes out.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Hopefully it is just a touch of spring fever and she will be back
> Oh the heartbreak of ferals.
> I came back from a walk the other day and snuck up on Miss Adrian sunning herself in the driveway. She looked so ragged. I went in the house and bawled my eyes out.



You can only help them as much as they'll let you, I know. But it still stinks.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Sending "go home" mojo to Doris.
> 
> Is Millicent still around, and do you think she has a new family?  Didn't Doris move out for a while last year so that the fockseseses could borrow the garden for their nursery?



Millicent has moved on, but there is a new group of cubs out at the woodland to the side of BBT. Thry are an unruly crowd, lots of screaming, hurling obscenities at each other, food dishes being scattered everywhere...
You're right, Doris did disappear during last year's focks bebe season...
I just wish she'd come home...


----------



## clevercat

Georgie's Sleepy Saturday


----------



## clevercat

HAY!! HAY!! YOU KITTINS BEEZ QUIET! AI AM TRYIN' TO READS MAI COOKERY BOOK!!
William takes study time Most Seriously.


----------



## buzzytoes

Smooches right on Georgie's schnozzle.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Smooches right on Georgie's schnozzle.


Not what I was doing earlier when once again, G.Porgie scarfed his chikkin so fast that minutes later it all came back up again...all over my notebook and magazines. Gah.


----------



## clevercat

I've said it before and I'll say it again, Purrs Forum juju is very powerful stuff. Doris is home! 
I opened the door this morning to see her hovering in the distance, looking for brefus. She ate a dish of tuna, a dish of chikkin and a sachet of cat food. We spent an hour together on the porch - she's looking pretty good, no physical damage, TG, although her.coat.is._filthy_. I washed my hands when I came in and the water ran black.
So, my Sunday is officially a happy one  just so glad to have her home.
Thank you for all the come home vibes - they worked!


----------



## boxermom

That's happy news about Doris.


----------



## clevercat

MOAR George...


----------



## boxermom

Many women pay good money to get hair the color of Georgie's!


----------



## buzzytoes

Georgie obvs cannot believe you would lie to his Aunties about yarking up breffus all over your magazines and doodle papers. Obvs it was the monsters. Georgie is far too sophisticated to do that.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Georgie obvs cannot believe you would lie to his Aunties about yarking up breffus all over your magazines and doodle papers. Obvs it was the monsters. Georgie is far too sophisticated to do that.


Hmm. At this point, I feel he may well be doing this purposefully. Another scarf n barf this morning, in exactly the same spot. Gah. 
Fortunately for my stationery, dinner has stayed in his stomach rather than on my belongings...


----------



## sdkitty

clevercat said:


> Hmm. At this point, I feel he may well be doing this purposefully. Another scarf n barf this morning, in exactly the same spot. Gah.
> Fortunately for my stationery, dinner has stayed in his stomach rather than on my belongings...


who know what triggers them?
the other day I was clipping Sammy's rear claws.  He had scratched a bald spot behind his ear.  I was squirming and when I had most of them cut, I was letting him go.  DH said "you missed one".  I picked him up again and he started retching like he was going to vomit.  Fortunately this time I was able to get him to the Laxatone and he stopped.  But apparently he was ready to stress-vomit.
In the future, I'll stick to what I know and not listen to DH on these matters.  I knew he'd had enough.  Good kitty though.  Never tries to bite or scratch.


----------



## clevercat

sdkitty said:


> who know what triggers them?
> the other day I was clipping Sammy's rear claws.  He had scratched a bald spot behind his ear.  I was squirming and when I had most of them cut, I was letting him go.  DH said "you missed one".  I picked him up again and he started retching like he was going to vomit.  Fortunately this time I was able to get him to the Laxatone and he stopped.  But apparently he was ready to stress-vomit.
> In the future, I'll stick to what I know and not listen to DH on these matters.  I knew he'd had enough.  Good kitty though.  Never tries to bite or scratch.



Poor Sammy...
In an attempt to deprive anyone of leftovers, Georgie and Phillip both inhale their food and it seems sometimes it just goes down so fast that it has to make a reappearance...always, always in an inconvenient place and at an inconvenient time...


----------



## poopsie

Little Poopsie was like that. She would inhale her food. Then while the others were still eating she would hop up on the counter above them and like as not yark on their heads


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Little Poopsie was like that. She would inhale her food. Then while the others were still eating she would hop up on the counter above them and like as not yark on their heads



That reminds me of when Livvie was a little Kittin sitting innocently under the cat tree. One of the grown-ups sitting on the top tier, they yarked all over her. I will never forget her child-like, wide-eyed look of wonderment...*But...but...MAMA! It's raining delicious noms!!! *


----------



## clevercat

Such remarkable little creatures, cats. Particularly mine. Partway through a conference call this afternoon, there was the sound of loud tooting from one of the litterbockses...then a particularly disgusting fragrance started wafting it's way into the room. By the time the call ended, the whole of BBT was under a cloud of noxious gas. How does something so small and cute (William, in this case) produce something so small but potent? #lifeslittlemysteries


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Such remarkable little creatures, cats. Particularly mine. Partway through a conference call this afternoon, there was the sound of loud tooting from one of the litterbockses...then a particularly disgusting fragrance started wafting it's way into the room. By the time the call ended, the whole of BBT was under a cloud of noxious gas. How does something so small and cute (William, in this case) produce something so small but potent? #lifeslittlemysteries


$2 Chuck haz a jelluz if you got William a little motorcycle.  He is even more jelluz if Wills got to do the burnouts and make large cloudz in teh house.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> $2 Chuck haz a jelluz if you got William a little motorcycle.  He is even more jelluz if Wills got to do the burnouts and make large cloudz in teh house.


----------



## poopsie

The ones that wake me out of a sound sleep are the worst. I know my place is small but the bockses are as far from the bedroom as possible. There is no getting back to sleep until the offending poos are bagged and tossed


----------



## clevercat

Willow gots a new bed 


Catching Ruben mid-conversation with Wills (William was on the floor, bellowing up )


----------



## poopsie

I am very interested in Willows bed


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> I am very interested in Willows bed



Ha! Remember we were talking about the Orange Side just recently? Over the past week or so, I sold and traded a number of bags. The end result was something quite different...
Peekchures coming up after feeding time


----------



## buzzytoes

poopsie said:


> I am very interested in Willows bed



I was thinking the same!!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Ha! Remember we were talking about the Orange Side just recently? Over the past week or so, I sold and traded a number of bags. The end result was something quite different...
> Peekchures coming up after feeding time


LOL I visited the Orange Side myself yesterday. Just trying things on .........getting a feel for it all


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> LOL I visited the Orange Side myself yesterday. Just trying things on .........getting a feel for it all


Definitely separated at burf... What did you try on? It's a different world, isn't it...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Definitely separated at burf... What did you try on? It's a different world, isn't it...


I had to go to Carlsbad Outlets to return something at Barneys (the one in FV closed ------ I could've gone to H boutique while there) so I went by FP and paid a visit to my wish list. I am planning on an Evie. 
I also tried on the other trinket and almost broke into a chorus of Peggy Lee. I thought that maybe they had made a mistake and brought me a Sweet but apparently that little thing was it. Eeeepppp


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> I had to go to Carlsbad Outlets to return something at Barneys (the one in FV closed ------ I could've gone to H boutique while there) so I went by FP and paid a visit to my wish list. I am planning on an Evie.
> I also tried on the other trinket and almost broke into a chorus of Peggy Lee. I thought that maybe they had made a mistake and brought me a Sweet but apparently that little thing was it. Eeeepppp



Ooh, an Evie? Lovely, what colour?
The trinket - VCA?


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Ooh, an Evie? Lovely, what colour?
> The trinket - VCA?



Don't know yet
Yup

yer killin me-------WHAT'S IN WILLOW'S BED???????????????


----------



## poopsie

..................................


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> ..................................
> View attachment 3665585



BWAHAHAHAHAHA 
It's this (photo courtesy of FP because I am too lazy to climb out from under of pile of Ruben, Murphy, Wills and Phillip) style and colour - I may brave the waters of the Hermes forum to do a reveal tomorrow 



And now I understand all the fuss about Hermes...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHA
> It's this (photo courtesy of FP because I am too lazy to climb out from under of pile of Ruben, Murphy, Wills and Phillip) style and colour - I may brave the waters of the Hermes forum to do a reveal tomorrow
> View attachment 3665608
> View attachment 3665609
> 
> And now I understand all the fuss about Hermes...




Oooooohhhhhhhh..........................what style is that? I haven't run across it in my 'research'
You mean you didn't spring for the burple Birkin FP has listed?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Oooooohhhhhhhh..........................what style is that? I haven't run across it in my 'research'
> You mean you didn't spring for the burple Birkin FP has listed?



The Ultraviolet?  Lol, maybe one day...although I much prefer shoulder bags nowadays.
This is the So Kelly - a style I was completely unfamiliar with until recently. The photos don't do it justice - I was really concerned I'd get it and think 'meh' but ooh, it's lovely.

In an attempt to bring me back on topic, Clawed has just plonked himself on me and tooted


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> The Ultraviolet?  Lol, maybe one day...although I much prefer shoulder bags nowadays.
> This is the So Kelly - a style I was completely unfamiliar with until recently. The photos don't do it justice - I was really concerned I'd get it and think 'meh' but ooh, it's lovely.
> 
> In an attempt to bring me back on topic, Clawed has just plonked himself on me and tooted



 ( the purse---------not the toot)

There is always the jypsiere 

Now I can go and start my day


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> ( the purse---------not the toot)
> 
> There is always the jypsiere
> 
> Now I can go and start my day



Lol, and I am about to go to bed. In a clean pair of jammies, since I was wrong about Clawed. He didn't toot, he had a dirty bottom, which he wiped on my tee shirt before running off, giggling manically...


----------



## sdkitty

clevercat said:


> Lol, and I am about to go to bed. In a clean pair of jammies, since I was wrong about Clawed. He didn't toot, he had a dirty bottom, which he wiped on my tee shirt before running off, giggling manically...


I had a long haired cat who used to rub her poo on the carpet all the time....PITA


----------



## clevercat

Le sigh...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Le sigh...
> View attachment 3666372




Such a beeyouteeful girl


----------



## clevercat

Gramma! Gramma! Show teh Purrs Forum aunties! Show them mai wheeeesskerrrrrs! 
Happy Easter from Butterbean Towers


----------



## poopsie

dems some mighty fine wheeeeeeeeskerrrrrrs


----------



## clevercat

MOAR Livvie...


----------



## poopsie

y'all are up mighty early Miss Bean


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> y'all are up mighty early Miss Bean


5.30am, to be precise. Dragged up through the depths of sleep by the all-too-familiar sound of a feline belch followed by lengthy yarking, Livvie raced into the bedroom to tell me she had created, 'teh most egg-citing Easter game, Mama! Is called Find mah Furballs'
Of course, I couldn't find a darn thing. Did the usual cleaning/medicating/feeding routine, made myself a coffee, sat back on the sofa and, yep there it is - an unattractive selection of yarkiness scattered over the new sofa cover and now, all over me, too. 
Resolved that, sat back with a rapidly cooling coffee - and Phillip vomited everywhere. 
It's shaping up to be a wonderful day...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> 5.30am, to be precise. Dragged up through the depths of sleep by the all-too-familiar sound of a feline belch followed by lengthy yarking, Livvie raced into the bedroom to tell me she had created, 'teh most egg-citing Easter game, Mama! Is called Find mah Furballs'
> Of course, I couldn't find a darn thing. Did the usual cleaning/medicating/feeding routine, made myself a coffee, sat back on the sofa and, yep there it is - an unattractive selection of yarkiness scattered over the new sofa cover and now, all over me, too.
> Resolved that, sat back with a rapidly cooling coffee - and Phillip vomited everywhere.
> It's shaping up to be a wonderful day...




Thank gawd for that floor
I know this is bordering on heresy, but have you ever considered giving Miss Thang a lion king cut for the summer? Might cut down on teh furballs and I think she would rock the look
Mr J is sporting one now. He went into the vet this AM and they gave him a bit of happy gas and shaved him down. The tech did a great job. He gots an ear infection too so he got a shot and came home with a cupboard full of new meds.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Thank gawd for that floor
> I know this is bordering on heresy, but have you ever considered giving Miss Thang a lion king cut for the summer? Might cut down on teh furballs and I think she would rock the look
> Mr J is sporting one now. He went into the vet this AM and they gave him a bit of happy gas and shaved him down. The tech did a great job. He gots an ear infection too so he got a shot and came home with a cupboard full of new meds.



*Gibbens Aunty poopsie teh sleepy stink eye for that ideas, Mama...

*
Although we may do that for Miss Charlotte, as she is too skittish to be held long enough to brush and as a result, she has developed a couple of matts that she.will.not.let.me.comb. Grr.
Aww, Mr J - hopefully the new 'do will ease the scabbiness, poor little man. Hope the meds work quickly - can we please get a peekchures of himself?


----------



## poopsie

Let's see if this works


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> View attachment 3668508
> 
> Let's see if this works


l
SQUUUUUUUEEEEE 
OHEMMCHEESE he looks adorable, poopsie.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> l
> SQUUUUUUUEEEEE
> OHEMMCHEESE he looks adorable, poopsie.


Creamsicle kitteh


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Creamsicle kitteh



His skin looks great!


----------



## clevercat

Livvie and Maddie


----------



## poopsie

Da floof!!!!!!!
Is Miss Bean that small or is Maddie that big?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Da floof!!!!!!!
> Is Miss Bean that small or is Maddie that big?



Miss Mini Bean is teeny-tiny, like a kitten. 

Meanwhile, Easter greetings from Super Rubes


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> Miss Mini Bean is teeny-tiny, like a kitten.
> 
> Meanwhile, Easter greetings from Super Rubes
> View attachment 3668639
> View attachment 3668640



  Oh Super Rubes!


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> MOAR Livvie...
> View attachment 3668059



What a pretty girl!!!!!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Super Rubes you are so handsome! Don't tell the girls but I prefer your sleekness over them.

We used to have Diablo done in a lion cut about once a year. He would get to the point where he couldn't clean certain spots so well and would get matted. He was always like a whole new gato when he came back from the groomers. Except the time I had my BIL take him and he peed in the crate because he was so angry. Groomer couldn't even get him out of the crate. Apparently driving like you are in the Indy 500 is not conducive to promoting a calm mood in kittehs.


----------



## clevercat

Ruben, Ruben, Ruben. The funniest thing this morning. My Dad is always telling me that there is a side to Super-Rubes that I just don't see (he caught Ruben and Murphy in a punch-up once, and swears it was Rubes who started it). This morning, as I went about the usual Sunday cleaning-and-tidying frenzy, I caught sight of himself about to pitch into Angel. The moment he saw me, the _moment, _ he stopped dead and I could almost see him assessing what to do, before he painted an expression of total innocence on his face before trotting towards me, tail aloft and chirping happily. Hmmmm...


----------



## poopsie

Father knows best


----------



## dusty paws

happy easter bbt!
clever, that hermes is TDF. i've always wanted a birken but i think a kelly with the shoulder strap would do.  ahh to be rich!


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Ha! Remember we were talking about the Orange Side just recently? Over the past week or so, I sold and traded a number of bags. The end result was something quite different...
> Peekchures coming up after feeding time


Not your gorgeous Gucci though?....


----------



## vinbenphon1

poopsie said:


> View attachment 3668508
> 
> Let's see if this works


"I is naked mama and youz posting my pics on da web... "lol kitty porn 
So freakin cute.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Happy Easter BBT.

Loving your new H. That colour is stunning Clever. I had a dream last night that I was in Louis Vuitton buying up big... sigh... Mr V seemed relieved that it was just a dream lol.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Not your gorgeous Gucci though?....





vinbenphon1 said:


> Happy Easter BBT.
> 
> Loving your new H. That colour is stunning Clever. I had a dream last night that I was in Louis Vuitton buying up big... sigh... Mr V seemed relieved that it was just a dream lol.



Yep, the Gucci hit the chopping block. IDK what I was thinking when I bought it, as I am so uncomfortable carrying anything that announces the brand of the bag. *sigh* lesson learned - do not stress-shop. Luckily, I got close to retail for it and there was no way I would've bought Hermes otherwise...

My one exception to logos is LV. I no longer have any bags, but my remaining SLGs are 

And speaking of , Miss Doris and my neighbour's pup, Sammy, stopped by for snacks on the porch this morning...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh Dorris... such a sweet looking girl...


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> happy easter bbt!
> clever, that hermes is TDF. i've always wanted a birken but i think a kelly with the shoulder strap would do.  ahh to be rich!



Thank you, dusty! I keep taking it out the bocks and *gazing*. I was amazingly lucky with it - looks to be uncarried and it was sold for under half retail. Add to that the bag trade I did and various sales of other things and I paid around £100 in 'real' money for it. I love bag-logic. 

How is Mr Jax getting on these days? Did you ever try Jackson Galaxy Spirit Essences for him? Did they help?


----------



## boxermom

So nice to see a peekture of Doris. Sammy looks exactly like my late, great grand dog, Chelsea, a hound mix. 

Happy Easter Monday!  I know it's a holiday in Europe but for the first time here in the US, there were shops closed with the holiday sign on the doors. Maybe you're having some good influence on us.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> So nice to see a peekture of Doris. Sammy looks exactly like my late, great grand dog, Chelsea, a hound mix.
> 
> Happy Easter Monday!  I know it's a holiday in Europe but for the first time here in the US, there were shops closed with the holiday sign on the doors. Maybe you're having some good influence on us.



I didn't know that - that today isn't a holiday in the US. Hmm, that would explain all the 'Monday Blues' photos on my Facebook feed...
BBT is sparkly and bright and shiny-clean, as LV is coming over for dinner this evening. Still, I would put money on it, that one of these little stinkers will drop a steamer of epic proportions just as she arrives...


----------



## clevercat

^^^^ aaaaannnd I was right. The cats were beautifully behaved during LV's visit. Ruben jumped into her lap immediately, Angel draped herself over LV's shoulders, William and Willow untied her shoe laces...We had a lovely dinner (I made veggie Pad Thai. Nomnomnonm.), an even lovelier dessert, (which George helped us to eat) and as we were sitting back with the last of the wine and a coffee, LV mentioned how lovely BBT smelt (Diptyque candles are worth every penny). Of course, that was like issuing a challenge. Within seconds, Phil, George, Wills and Maddie disappeared only to reappear minutes later wearing expression of Total Innocence. What followed was a miasma of the most noxious of gases and a frantic scrabbling to scoop up the offending steamers. Such a lovely end to the evening...


----------



## buzzytoes

Well at least it was LV - she should be used to those smells!!


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> ^^^^ aaaaannnd I was right. The cats were beautifully behaved during LV's visit. Ruben jumped into her lap immediately, Angel draped herself over LV's shoulders, William and Willow untied her shoe laces...We had a lovely dinner (I made veggie Pad Thai. Nomnomnonm.), an even lovelier dessert, (which George helped us to eat) and as we were sitting back with the last of the wine and a coffee, LV mentioned how lovely BBT smelt (Diptyque candles are worth every penny). Of course, that was like issuing a challenge. Within seconds, Phil, George, Wills and Maddie disappeared only to reappear minutes later wearing expression of Total Innocence. What followed was a miasma of the most noxious of gases and a frantic scrabbling to scoop up the offending steamers. Such a lovely end to the evening...


Is not bad mannerz mama, was teh tankyoo fer good eattins.


----------



## poopsie

vinbenphon1 said:


> "I is naked mama and youz posting my pics on da web... "lol kitty porn
> So freakin cute.


LOL I think he really likes his shave down. It is still cool at night, but I think Summer arrived last month so it has to be more comfortable for him


----------



## clevercat

I'm not sure just why I find this as funny as I do, but BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## clevercat

William's 'Tongue out Tuesday' (on a Wednesday) and Mr Murphy, looking all come-hithery and studly...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Yep, the Gucci hit the chopping block. IDK what I was thinking when I bought it, as I am so uncomfortable carrying anything that announces the brand of the bag. *sigh* lesson learned - do not stress-shop. Luckily, I got close to retail for it and there was no way I would've bought Hermes otherwise...
> 
> My one exception to logos is LV. I no longer have any bags, but my remaining SLGs are
> 
> And speaking of , Miss Doris and my neighbour's pup, Sammy, stopped by for snacks on the porch this morning...





Best peekchures ever!!!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Checked on your package today Clever - it should be on it's last leg to me! Should arrive just in time for me to eat the entire package, as Missy the Moose was just diagnosed with lung cancer. We are looking at six months if we are lucky. Hoping to slow things down but when the vet showed me her x-ray, it has pretty much covered her lungs. The nodules are all small but there are just hundreds of them. Not at all what I was expecting when I took her in today. They all break our hearts in the end but I would never change the loving of them.


----------



## sdkitty

buzzytoes said:


> Checked on your package today Clever - it should be on it's last leg to me! Should arrive just in time for me to eat the entire package, as Missy the Moose was just diagnosed with lung cancer. We are looking at six months if we are lucky. Hoping to slow things down but when the vet showed me her x-ray, it has pretty much covered her lungs. The nodules are all small but there are just hundreds of them. Not at all what I was expecting when I took her in today. They all break our hearts in the end but I would never change the loving of them.


so sorry for this bad news


----------



## dusty paws

oh buzzy i'm so sorry.

mr. jax has on again off again issues. i was rewarded with a lovely puddle this morning, but he used the box this afternoon. le sigh! but i still love him anyway.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Checked on your package today Clever - it should be on it's last leg to me! Should arrive just in time for me to eat the entire package, as Missy the Moose was just diagnosed with lung cancer. We are looking at six months if we are lucky. Hoping to slow things down but when the vet showed me her x-ray, it has pretty much covered her lungs. The nodules are all small but there are just hundreds of them. Not at all what I was expecting when I took her in today. They all break our hearts in the end but I would never change the loving of them.



Oh buzzy, no 
I'm so sorry, what a horrible shock. You're right, they all break our hearts eventually and however long they're with us, it's not enough. Sending you and the Moose big, gentle Lots of them.



dusty paws said:


> oh buzzy i'm so sorry.
> 
> mr. jax has on again off again issues. i was rewarded with a lovely puddle this morning, but he used the box this afternoon. le sigh! but i still love him anyway.



Mr Jax...*sigh* I'm so glad he has supportive parents...


----------



## clevercat

The brefus buffet this morning - second helpings.


----------



## clevercat

Ruben, the baby vampire bat 
Also, look at the toe beans. When he came here, they were calloused and rough after months of living on teh Mean Streets. Now, they are the beans of a pampered Haus Panther...


----------



## clevercat

Gah, the cuteness of these little fuzzbutts, it's really holding me back from working today...


----------



## buzzytoes

I'm not sure how you ever get any work done there.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> The brefus buffet this morning - second helpings.
> View attachment 3672904



Good lord! Is that blonde ball of floof da Bean???????


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Good lord! Is that blonde ball of floof da Bean???????


Lol, nope. The Mini Bean likes to eat her brefus in the privacy of her bunk in the cat tree.
The ball of floof is Maddie


----------



## clevercat

Meh.


Wait, what??


It's Friday?


Dis my Bery, Bery Happy Faces


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Meh.
> View attachment 3674029
> 
> Wait, what??
> View attachment 3674031
> 
> It's Friday?
> View attachment 3674030
> 
> Dis my Bery, Bery Happy Faces
> View attachment 3674028



That's not 'the bag' is it?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> That's not 'the bag' is it?



*snort* Why, yes. Yes, it is.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> *snort* Why, yes. Yes, it is.



hmmmmppphhhhh...............I can tell from here that it must be reeking of Eau de Chat 

what a fool....it is lovely


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> hmmmmppphhhhh...............I can tell from here that it must be reeking of Eau de Chat




I have been thrusting it at anyone who visits BBT. 'Sniff this! Smell it! Take a good deep breath! WELL??'
General consensus, as people back nervously away from me, is a slightly panicked look and, "Uummm, leather?"
Although Eau de Chat...


----------



## vinbenphon1

buzzytoes said:


> Checked on your package today Clever - it should be on it's last leg to me! Should arrive just in time for me to eat the entire package, as Missy the Moose was just diagnosed with lung cancer. We are looking at six months if we are lucky. Hoping to slow things down but when the vet showed me her x-ray, it has pretty much covered her lungs. The nodules are all small but there are just hundreds of them. Not at all what I was expecting when I took her in today. They all break our hearts in the end but I would never change the loving of them.



Oh buzzy.  So sorry to read this. Hugs and love to you, moose and your family..


----------



## clevercat

Charlotte, as most BBT'ers know, is a very shy, skittish kitteh who is none too keen on being touched. While she was asleep this morning, I went to give her a belleh rub, only to find she has the _biggest _knotted matted tangle of fur between her front legs/belly. 
Is this something I should get LV to sort out, or has anyone with a floofy cat had success with one of these?


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Charlotte, as most BBT'ers know, is a very shy, skittish kitteh who is none too keen on being touched. While she was asleep this morning, I went to give her a belleh rub, only to find she has the _biggest _knotted matted tangle of fur between her front legs/belly.
> Is this something I should get LV to sort out, or has anyone with a floofy cat had success with one of these?
> 
> View attachment 3675025


https://smile.amazon.com/Safari-W56...&qid=1492862223&sr=8-4&keywords=mat+comb+cats

https://smile.amazon.com/Resco-Prof...qid=1492862392&sr=8-12&keywords=mat+comb+cats

I've never used one like you showed.  Does that have a razor blade in there?  Mine are quite old, but look similar to the ones I linked.  The un-even tooth comb is good for starting and breaking up a big one.  It will throw hair all over the place.  The other one I have has even teeth and looks like the other comb I linked, but it doesn't have rotating pins.  It works best when the mats are smaller.  If the cat is cooperating, and I can safely get the comb into the mat, or between the skin and mat, I will use it as a barrier between a scissors and cat to cut them if I'm desperate.  I won't ever use scissors on a cat without the metal barrier, or if they are fighting with me.

If Charlotte is really bad, the vet shaver might be the only resort, but I would ask the clinic/groomer what they suggest for a really scared cat with a tummy mat.


----------



## mp4

buzzytoes said:


> Checked on your package today Clever - it should be on it's last leg to me! Should arrive just in time for me to eat the entire package, as Missy the Moose was just diagnosed with lung cancer. We are looking at six months if we are lucky. Hoping to slow things down but when the vet showed me her x-ray, it has pretty much covered her lungs. The nodules are all small but there are just hundreds of them. Not at all what I was expecting when I took her in today. They all break our hearts in the end but I would never change the loving of them.



So sorry buzzy....  {{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> https://smile.amazon.com/Safari-W56...&qid=1492862223&sr=8-4&keywords=mat+comb+cats
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Resco-Prof...qid=1492862392&sr=8-12&keywords=mat+comb+cats
> 
> I've never used one like you showed.  Does that have a razor blade in there?  Mine are quite old, but look similar to the ones I linked.  The un-even tooth comb is good for starting and breaking up a big one.  It will throw hair all over the place.  The other one I have has even teeth and looks like the other comb I linked, but it doesn't have rotating pins.  It works best when the mats are smaller.  If the cat is cooperating, and I can safely get the comb into the mat, or between the skin and mat, I will use it as a barrier between a scissors and cat to cut them if I'm desperate.  I won't ever use scissors on a cat without the metal barrier, or if they are fighting with me.
> 
> If Charlotte is really bad, the vet shaver might be the only resort, but I would ask the clinic/groomer what they suggest for a really scared cat with a tummy mat.



Thank you, Stinky's Mum! I like that second one - hmmm. I won't use scissors, either - not on the calmest of cats. I'll try to tackle the problem myself, and if Char won't cooperate,  I think LV will be stepping in.


----------



## clevercat

Phor teh Phil Phanz  Phabulous Phillip


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Thank you, Stinky's Mum! I like that second one - hmmm. I won't use scissors, either - not on the calmest of cats. I'll try to tackle the problem myself, and if Char won't cooperate,  I think LV will be stepping in.


I use both combs most of the time.  I need the multi-level to start breaking up the worst of the mat and use the single level comb to clean up.  My cats don't object as much with the first comb, so I think it pulls less than the other one.  If Char is really bad, I think you will want the mat comb to start pulling the clump away from her body.,


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Phor teh Phil Phanz  Phabulous Phillip
> View attachment 3675240
> View attachment 3675246


OMG the cuteness... "Mr V, Mr V.. looks at dis", I yell, coz he is number one fan


----------



## vinbenphon1

I have proof that miracles happen...





Ms Lucinda climbed up all by herself, aunty Clever, albeit it was to chew on my glass. Lol.

Finally Alex getz a head lick of approval from Bennett.


----------



## clevercat

OHEMMCHEESE @vinbenphon1 - they've really been accepted into the vin household. Teh Lick of Approval seals the deal 

Meanwhile, your earworm du jour. No need to thank me 



BTW - Phil sends a head boop to Mr V.


----------



## clevercat

Angel realises that tomorrow is Monday...


----------



## clevercat

William and Ruben


----------



## clevercat

It looks as though Miss Molly is getting ready to make her journey across Rainbow Bridge...I am as sure as I can be that she isn't in pain, but as I brushed her a little while ago, I just knew she is ready to go  - I wish I could explain how. Waiting for LV to call me back. I think we may have a day or two left, that's all...


----------



## sdkitty

clevercat said:


> It looks as though Miss Molly is getting ready to make her journey across Rainbow Bridge...I am as sure as I can be that she isn't in pain, but as I brushed her a little while ago, I just knew she is ready to go  - I wish I could explain how. Waiting for LV to call me back. I think we may have a day or two left, that's all...


 so sorry......how old is Miss Molly?
I only have one kitty now and he's 15.  For the past many years I've had two or three cats so when one left there was always still at least one in the house.  When Sammy goes I'll be Very sad.


----------



## boxermom

I'm sorry about Miss Molly. The end is always so hard but I know your intuition is spot on. Hugs.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> It looks as though Miss Molly is getting ready to make her journey across Rainbow Bridge...I am as sure as I can be that she isn't in pain, but as I brushed her a little while ago, I just knew she is ready to go  - I wish I could explain how. Waiting for LV to call me back. I think we may have a day or two left, that's all...


Oh noes! Poor little old girl. So very sorry


----------



## clevercat

sdkitty said:


> so sorry......how old is Miss Molly?
> I only have one kitty now and he's 15.  For the past many years I've had two or three cats so when one left there was always still at least one in the house.  When Sammy goes I'll be Very sad.


I can't imagine an empty house...I hope Sammy is with you a good long time! Molly is 17 this year...she was so  frail when she got here, poor little girl.



boxermom said:


> I'm sorry about Miss Molly. The end is always so hard but I know your intuition is spot on. Hugs.





poopsie said:


> Oh noes! Poor little old girl. So very sorry



LV is on standby and has said she'll be here the moment we need her. As for Miss Molly, I thought she'd slipped away earlier...however, she seems to have rallied after a half bowl of tuna, a drink of water, some kibble and - in a move I am likely to regret when I clean her tray tomorrow - a few too many Dreamies than is good for her. I was just so happy to see her eating. So now I am sitting by her pen, one eye on her, the other on a mindless movie...please hold good thoughts for her.


----------



## sdkitty

clevercat said:


> I can't imagine an empty house...I hope Sammy is with you a good long time! Molly is 17 this year...she was so  frail when she got here, poor little girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV is on standby and has said she'll be here the moment we need her. As for Miss Molly, I thought she'd slipped away earlier...however, she seems to have rallied after a half bowl of tuna, a drink of water, some kibble and - in a move I am likely to regret when I clean her tray tomorrow - a few too many Dreamies than is good for her. I was just so happy to see her eating. So now I am sitting by her pen, one eye on her, the other on a mindless movie...please hold good thoughts for her.


Maybe she'll rally for a while......hugs to you and her


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I can't imagine an empty house...I hope Sammy is with you a good long time! Molly is 17 this year...she was so  frail when she got here, poor little girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV is on standby and has said she'll be here the moment we need her. As for Miss Molly, I thought she'd slipped away earlier...however, she seems to have rallied after a half bowl of tuna, a drink of water, some kibble and - in a move I am likely to regret when I clean her tray tomorrow - a few too many Dreamies than is good for her. I was just so happy to see her eating. So now I am sitting by her pen, one eye on her, the other on a mindless movie...please hold good thoughts for her.



Do you have any aerosol whipped cream? It is the very most favorite treat here. Best cat herding thing ever. Perhaps she would enjoy it. 
I remember when Barno was 17 the neighbor called to tell me she thought he was dead. He had just tottered over to her steps to get the late afternoon sun. 
I think that slipping away with a full tum is the best way for them to go. That was how Rocky went. He just slipped away peacefully. 
As long as she is eating I would take it as a good sign


----------



## sdkitty

poopsie said:


> Do you have any aerosol whipped cream? It is the very most favorite treat here. Best cat herding thing ever. Perhaps she would enjoy it.
> I remember when Barno was 17 the neighbor called to tell me she thought he was dead. He had just tottered over to her steps to get the late afternoon sun.
> I think that slipping away with a full tum is the best way for them to go. That was how Rocky went. He just slipped away peacefully.
> As long as she is eating I would take it as a good sign


I agree.  When they're not well and they stop eating that's a very bad sign.  Still eating is encouraging.  It's so sad when they get to the end.  My Buddy had congestive heart failure.  I didn't realize it for quite a while.  After he was diagnosed he started really slowing down and very shortly after that stopped eating.  Really heartbreaking.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Sending positive thoughts with all our might to BBT...


----------



## poopsie

How are you and Miss Molly doing this morning?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> How are you and Miss Molly doing this morning?


I am cautiously optimistic about the sweet ol' girl this morning, poopsie. Hooray for firm poopies in her tray, and she ate almost a whole sachet of Hideously Expensive Almo Raw this morning. I've brushed her coat again, given her a few Dreamies (which she swallowed whole) and - as I am working from home today - I have one eye on her and the other on my laptop. I hope my intuition was off. Right now, she is asleep, face down on her fuzzy blankie...
Please keep the good thoughts coming


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I am cautiously optimistic about the sweet ol' girl this morning, poopsie. Hooray for firm poopies in her tray, and she ate almost a whole sachet of Hideously Expensive Almo Raw this morning. I've brushed her coat again, given her a few Dreamies (which she swallowed whole) and - as I am working from home today - I have one eye on her and the other on my laptop. I hope my intuition was off. Right now, she is asleep, face down on her fuzzy blankie...
> Please keep the good thoughts coming



Oh that is encouraging!
The old ones can fool us sometimes. Hopefully it was an off day and she will be ok
Speaking of off days I spent all of Monday in my sleep skivvies. Appalling isn't it?


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Oh that is encouraging!
> The old ones can fool us sometimes. Hopefully it was an off day and she will be ok
> Speaking of off days I spent all of Monday in my sleep skivvies. Appalling isn't it?



Nope - sounds like bliss to me! I did exactly the same thing on Sunday. Jammies, coffee, cats, and binge-watching Bones.


----------



## boxermom

Agree that when you can't coax them to eat, it's a bad sign, so maybe she'll be with you awhile since she's enjoying her treats. The hardest part is that we still know what's coming and then I get all weepy. Much love and positive thoughts.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Agree that when you can't coax them to eat, it's a bad sign, so maybe she'll be with you awhile since she's enjoying her treats. The hardest part is that we still know what's coming and then I get all weepy. Much love and positive thoughts.


That's it exactly, boxermom. I still know it's coming...
LV said this morning that part of what makes it so difficult is the mixture of good and bad days Molly will have as she starts to decline. Today has been a good one. Lots of treats, most of her dinner eaten, lots of naps. One day at a time, I suppose. LV remains on standby - I know I am incredibly lucky to be able to call her a friend.


----------



## buzzytoes

Meanie sez "Thanks for the treatsez Auntie Clever. I eat my emotions, just like mama, so these arrived just in timez."


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Meanie sez "Thanks for the treatsez Auntie Clever. I eat my emotions, just like mama, so these arrived just in timez."
> View attachment 3678894
> 
> View attachment 3678895



Sending you so many buzzy. Moose was a special girl...


----------



## buzzytoes

clevercat said:


> Sending you so many buzzy. Moose was a special girl...


Thank you  Last night was rough. Sunday she had a good day, and then last night she was back to having that look that she was scared. She was starting to sneeze, had stuff coming out of one nostril, and just couldn't get comfortable. I wanted to keep her through the night but that wouldn't have been fair. She had already lost another pound since Wednesday and she didn't eat her dinner. My rule is if they don't eat, it is time. Luckily the vet was able to come in after hours and I sent her to the Bridge. I will miss her Moosey smile most of all.


----------



## sdkitty

buzzytoes said:


> Thank you  Last night was rough. Sunday she had a good day, and then last night she was back to having that look that she was scared. She was starting to sneeze, had stuff coming out of one nostril, and just couldn't get comfortable. I wanted to keep her through the night but that wouldn't have been fair. She had already lost another pound since Wednesday and she didn't eat her dinner. My rule is if they don't eat, it is time. Luckily the vet was able to come in after hours and I sent her to the Bridge. I will miss her Moosey smile most of all.


so sorry for your loss


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Thank you  Last night was rough. Sunday she had a good day, and then last night she was back to having that look that she was scared. She was starting to sneeze, had stuff coming out of one nostril, and just couldn't get comfortable. I wanted to keep her through the night but that wouldn't have been fair. She had already lost another pound since Wednesday and she didn't eat her dinner. My rule is if they don't eat, it is time. Luckily the vet was able to come in after hours and I sent her to the Bridge. I will miss her Moosey smile most of all.



Thinking of you today. More


----------



## clevercat

Miss Molly continues to eat and nap (and yay for firm poopies) and shows no sign of any discomfort. I guess we'll take it day by day. She head-booped my hand this morning, rather than her usual grouchy swipe...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Miss Molly continues to eat and nap (and yay for firm poopies) and shows no sign of any discomfort. I guess we'll take it day by day. She head-booped my hand this morning, rather than her usual grouchy swipe...




Way to go Molly!


----------



## clevercat

Hmmm...


----------



## boxermom

buzzytoes said:


> Thank you  Last night was rough. Sunday she had a good day, and then last night she was back to having that look that she was scared. She was starting to sneeze, had stuff coming out of one nostril, and just couldn't get comfortable. I wanted to keep her through the night but that wouldn't have been fair. She had already lost another pound since Wednesday and she didn't eat her dinner. My rule is if they don't eat, it is time. Luckily the vet was able to come in after hours and I sent her to the Bridge. I will miss her Moosey smile most of all.



So sorry. It's hard to let them go rather than keeping them with us. You did the most loving act for her. Hugs.


----------



## dusty paws

Huge hugs buzzy.

Clever, sending love to you and bbt.


----------



## clevercat

No amount of Diptyque candles is going to help us this morning...BBT is under a dark and stinky cloud. Phillip has the.most.appalling.diarrhoea. Poor little man, all he wants now is to sleep it off...


----------



## clevercat

While we wait for Phillip to emerge from wherever he's hidden himself...
Little Livvie, enjoying a recent gift from @buzzytoes


----------



## poopsie

We need some good thoughts please for Miss Adrian. She was limping noticeably this evening when I fed her. It has been months since she has been on top of the car instead of hunkering under it. IDK if it is arthritis/age or if she got hurt somehow. Stubborn little feral..................


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> We need some good thoughts please for Miss Adrian. She was limping noticeably this evening when I fed her. It has been months since she has been on top of the car instead of hunkering under it. IDK if it is arthritis/age or if she got hurt somehow. Stubborn little feral..................



Ugh, these ferals. Holding good thoughts and sending white light for your little girl


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Ugh, these ferals. Holding good thoughts and sending white light for your little girl



Thank you
i go out late and give her extra treats.......half the time I just end up feeding the ants.  she has always been peckish Tonight it was people tooooona and Fancy feast beef


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Thank you
> i go out late and give her extra treats.......half the time I just end up feeding the ants.  she has always been peckish Tonight it was people tooooona and Fancy feast beef



Did she eat the people food? Maybe some of that vet food that can be mixed with warm water to make it soupy? *sigh* The troubles we go through, because we love teh ferals...
Wills sends well-wishes  This is his concerned look...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Did she eat the people food? Maybe some of that vet food that can be mixed with warm water to make it soupy? *sigh* The troubles we go through, because we love teh ferals...
> Wills sends well-wishes  This is his concerned look...
> View attachment 3684675


She was eating something. I caught a glimpse of her when I was taking out the trash. Of course as soon as she saw me she scooted back under the car. I will check in the morning


----------



## sdkitty

poopsie said:


> She was eating something. I caught a glimpse of her when I was taking out the trash. Of course as soon as she saw me she scooted back under the car. I will check in the morning


aww....are you able to examine her to look for an injury?   Sammy had to go to the vet on time due to a bite from another cat.  GL


----------



## clevercat

How is Miss Adrian doing today, @poopsie ?


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> How is Miss Adrian doing today, @poopsie ?


About the same. She did eat her people tooooona the other night. 
It is so stinkin hot here this week I keep going out and peeking in on her.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> About the same. She did eat her people tooooona the other night.
> It is so stinkin hot here this week I keep going out and peeking in on her.



Keep eating, Miss A! Gah, we are fast approaching stinking summer, aren't we. Time to dust off the fans and watch as the kittens of BBT plant themselves in front of them, leaving me to melt...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Keep eating, Miss A! Gah, we are fast approaching stinking summer, aren't we. Time to dust off the fans and watch as the kittens of BBT plant themselves in front of them, leaving me to melt...



I think our summer started in March


----------



## Candice0985

Meet my new kitten Luna


----------



## poopsie

Candice0985 said:


> Meet my new kitten Luna
> 
> View attachment 3686433



Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> Meet my new kitten Luna
> 
> View attachment 3686433



OHEMMCHEESE the cuteness!! 
Is Luna home with you, Candice? That face, those eyes...
Hope your recovery is going well!


----------



## Candice0985

She is home with me. I've had her for a week now!


----------



## Candice0985

I'm trying to upload pictures but it's saying my files are too large...

I started an instagram for Lady and Luna if you want to see more pictures!? It's @lunaandlady


----------



## clevercat

Candice0985 said:


> She is home with me. I've had her for a week now!



Yay! And how is Lady taking to Miss Luna?


----------



## Candice0985

clevercat said:


> Yay! And how is Lady taking to Miss Luna?


She's doing okay, still hissy and growly but she's allowing Luna to come a bit closer everyday. I'm hoping she'll accept her soon!


----------



## buzzytoes

poopsie said:


> I think our summer started in March


Meanwhile I feel like we are never getting rid of winter. 

Luna is the cutest!!! @Candice0985 I loved the video of Lady today on IG!


----------



## clevercat

It's Olivia-Skye's 5th burfday!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> It's Olivia-Skye's 5th burfday!
> View attachment 3688017
> View attachment 3688018
> View attachment 3688019


 Happy Burfday pretty girl! You two almost share burfdays

Wait a minute.....................what day is it? Is it Star Wars Day?!?!?!?!?!?!?

OMG  you DO share burfdays!!!!!

HAPPY BURFDAY!!!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Happy Burfday pretty girl! You two almost share burfdays
> 
> Wait a minute.....................what day is it? Is it Star Wars Day?!?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> OMG  you DO share burfdays!!!!!
> 
> HAPPY BURFDAY!!!!!!!



Ha! Yes, we are Star Wars girls  My neighbour just called around with a yuge, bigly burfday cake. Currently eating my own body weight in chocolate cream....nomnomnonm.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Ha! Yes, we are Star Wars girls  My neighbour just called around with a yuge, bigly burfday cake. Currently eating my own body weight in chocolate cream....nomnomnonm.


Hoppy Birdies youse toose!  I hope you have lots of frosting and a little cake before you crash into a good nap in a warm sunbeam!


----------



## buzzytoes

Happy Burfdays to you both!!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Happy burffsday, happy burfsday happy burfsday to youzzzzz hooray


----------



## dusty paws

Happy belated clever & Olivia!


----------



## clevercat

Yesterday was spent decluttering at BBT. The front of the house looked like a junk yard most of the day - I had one of those environmental waste companies uplift the lot for an eye-watering amount of money - it was worth it! Doris has a new summer house in the shade of the Norris Tree by the kitchen window. And the residents of BBT, well, they have a very special new activity centre. Assembled today, by moi, I spent hours sweating over it and cursing like a sailor ('Easy, Simple Assembly', my a$$). 
The photos aren't great but I wanted to show how much Georgie likes it - he is refusing to get off the top tier 
Gah, too high, can't look down!


Dis MAI castle! Pppffffftttt!




William in the second storey penthouse level


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Yesterday was spent decluttering at BBT. The front of the house looked like a junk yard most of the day - I had one of those environmental waste companies uplift the lot for an eye-watering amount of money - it was worth it! Doris has a new summer house in the shade of the Norris Tree by the kitchen window. And the residents of BBT, well, they have a very special new activity centre. Assembled today, by moi, I spent hours sweating over it and cursing like a sailor ('Easy, Simple Assembly', my a$$).
> The photos aren't great but I wanted to show how much Georgie likes it - he is refusing to get off the top tier
> Gah, too high, can't look down!
> View attachment 3690506
> 
> Dis MAI castle! Pppffffftttt!
> View attachment 3690504
> 
> View attachment 3690507
> 
> William in the second storey penthouse level
> View attachment 3690505



literally lmao at the porgie one.
I can imagine the assembly. DBF put together my computer desk that we purchased completely unassembled from IKEA. There was exactly ONE word in the entire set of 'instructions'.  All these pics of parts, panels and various hardware.......................and the single word CLICK. I NEVER want to experience anything like that again!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> literally lmao at the porgie one.
> I can imagine the assembly. DBF put together my computer desk that we purchased completely unassembled from IKEA. There was exactly ONE word in the entire set of 'instructions'.  All these pics of parts, panels and various hardware.......................and the single word CLICK. I NEVER want to experience anything like that again!



LOL! Just what I said - never doing that again. An A4 piece of paper with pictures of the parts and nothing else. I run on limited patience at the best of times and this was working hard on my one remaining nerve. Grr. Still, it's so far proving a hit - Miss B-Janey is currently atop Table Mountain and is showing no sign of moving any time soon...
How is Miss A doing?


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> LOL! Just what I said - never doing that again. An A4 piece of paper with pictures of the parts and nothing else. I run on limited patience at the best of times and this was working hard on my one remaining nerve. Grr. Still, it's so far proving a hit - Miss B-Janey is currently atop Table Mountain and is showing no sign of moving any time soon...
> How is Miss A doing?



Ha! IKWYM. I have low frustration tolerance but the BF has none. Count him in on the Never Again group. 
Miss A is hanging in there. We are having unseasonably blustery weather this weekend. I took her out her late nite bite of people toooooooona a little while ago. I have taken to sprinkling some of Pauley's old Cosequin capsules on her food hoping that it might hep her. I know that when I go off my glucosamine/chondroitin tablets I start gimping after about a week or so.


----------



## sdkitty

poopsie said:


> literally lmao at the porgie one.
> I can imagine the assembly. DBF put together my computer desk that we purchased completely unassembled from IKEA. There was exactly ONE word in the entire set of 'instructions'.  All these pics of parts, panels and various hardware.......................and the single word CLICK. I NEVER want to experience anything like that again!


There's a dresser on sale at Ikea that I like but I hate to put DH through hell assembling it and I'm pretty much useless at that type of thing.  Probably a good thing you posted this.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Ha! IKWYM. I have low frustration tolerance but the BF has none. Count him in on the Never Again group.
> Miss A is hanging in there. We are having unseasonably blustery weather this weekend. I took her out her late nite bite of people toooooooona a little while ago. I have taken to sprinkling some of Pauley's old Cosequin capsules on her food hoping that it might hep her. I know that when I go off my glucosamine/chondroitin tablets I start gimping after about a week or so.



I'm glad Miss A is doing ok...keep eating, little one!
Here at BBT, Charlotte is having a mini-break at the end of the week. LV is collecting her Thursday evening, taking her for a sleepover at her house, then on Friday Miss Char will have her much-needed dental, a glaucoma test and her de-mat. I am really not sure about the lion cut but it's clear drastic measures are needed. Anyway, LV will then bring her home to BBT Friday evening and will stay for dinner and wine as she helps me ponder that massive career move that is on the table once again.


----------



## clevercat

*snort* This may be a little closer to the truth than I'd like to think...


----------



## sdkitty

clevercat said:


> *snort* This may be a little closer to the truth than I'd like to think...
> View attachment 3692409


LOL


----------



## clevercat

One of the (many) reasons I love working from home


----------



## clevercat

G.Porgie is still atop Table Mountain, even insisting on eating his dinner up there this evening.


Phil enjoys the memory foam cushion in the second storey penthouse (excuse his mucky apres-dinner face).


----------



## poopsie

How many tiers does it have?
Such handsome boize!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Georgie and phil alert... faint... lol they look very pleased with themselves.


----------



## Candice0985

buzzytoes said:


> Meanwhile I feel like we are never getting rid of winter.
> 
> Luna is the cutest!!! @Candice0985 I loved the video of Lady today on IG!


Haha Lady is still so grumbly! She has no probables telling me how she feels about her baby sister. She's still hoping Luna came with a receipt and she's within the return period lol.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> How many tiers does it have?
> Such handsome boize!



Four tiers in total - but of course, everything but Table Mountain and the Penthouse is ignored. Rubes uses the Penthouse as a shortcut to get to the windowsill cushion - he has recently taken up bird-watching 



vinbenphon1 said:


> Georgie and phil alert... faint... lol they look very pleased with themselves.



Aunty V! Aunty V! I getted to teh top all by myself! George is very proud of himself.


----------



## clevercat

*HAY!! HAY!! Georgie Porgie!! Dis MAI mountaintop naow - PPPFFFFBBBTTT!

*


----------



## clevercat

Hours later and B-Janey is still up there.
LOL at Sir Phillip's photobomb


----------



## buzzytoes

Phabulous Phil looking at Da Beaks like "what the hell kind of trouble are you making up there??"

Surprised Georgie gave it up - he looked like he was having the ultimate cat nap!


----------



## clevercat

George E. Porgie reclaims his rightful place. 
Stackable kittehs


----------



## clevercat

My new screensaver...After all, Orange is the New Black


----------



## clevercat

Waiting for LV to collect Charlotte. Please hold good thoughts for a successful surgery...I know I will not relax until I hear she is safely on her way home to me tomorrow evening...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Waiting for LV to collect Charlotte. Please hold good thoughts for a successful surgery...I know I will not relax until I hear she is safely on her way home to me tomorrow evening
> View attachment 3695870



Best wishes pretty girl 
Maybe an adult bevvie for your mum????
Nudgenudgewinkwink


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Best wishes pretty girl
> Maybe an adult bevvie for your mum????
> Nudgenudgewinkwink



GMTA as always - half of the firebomb has just been despatched. I feel like Dr Sheldon Cooper. 'Jeepers, I'm drunk' lol. Nomalicious. My goodness, it packs a punch 
ETA - they've just left. Char was a tiny, shy, sad little scrap, hiding in the corner of the carrier. LV thinks she'll need her canine toofers removed, along with a couple of others. On a good note, she thinks she can de-mat  Miss Char without lion-cutting her.


----------



## poopsie

Bwahahaha
"Now that's a treat that can't be beat"


----------



## clevercat

Photo update from LV. Charlotte is settling in well.


----------



## clevercat

LV just sent me a text to let me know Charlotte had a good night and is now ready for her GA. Six more hours until I can call for an update...
When she was here last night, LV also looked at Miss Molly. You can imagine how Molly felt about that...
Anyway. Miss Molly is a healthy solid weight and as long as she is eating, drinking, peeing and pooping well then LV thinks she has a good quality of life. Molly - munching her way through a handful of Dreamies (given to her by way of apology for waking her up to be prodded - is in complete agreement


----------



## poopsie

Awwwwwwwwwww...................here are some pretty burple jacaranda trees for you and Miss Char


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww...................here are some pretty burple jacaranda trees for you and Miss Char



OOOOOHHHHH pretty


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Bwahahaha
> "Now that's a treat that can't be beat"



I have half left. Never tasted anything like it. I was all, "ooh mouthwash -  no wait, spicy, smooth, nom....MOAR!"


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I have half left. Never tasted anything like it. I was all, "ooh mouthwash -  no wait, spicy, smooth, nom....MOAR!"



I sip it. DBF does shots.  All ice cold of course 
Here is the Big Daddy bottle.....................too big to smuggle into a bocks unfortunately


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> I sip it. DBF does shots.  All ice cold of course
> Here is the Big Daddy bottle.....................too big to smuggle into a bocks unfortunately



That bottle has a smiley face! I think I was wearing much the same expression after my first couple of sips last night


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> That bottle has a smiley face! I think I was wearing much the same expression after my first couple of sips last night


Yes........well..............that bottle was full before that smile appeared. LOL


----------



## clevercat

Miss Charlotte is out of surgery, three toofers removed and coat de-matted but not lion-cut. Yay!
LV sent me this peekchure of the fluffy one in recovery


----------



## clevercat

One for Stinky's Mum - Mr Murphy, drooling happily  in my lap


----------



## boxermom

Miss C looks so silky fluffy. LV did a nice job.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> One for Stinky's Mum - Mr Murphy, drooling happily  in my lap
> View attachment 3696570


Poor Mr. Murphy    They gonna take his Wild Thang card when they find out he gets all slobbery when someone scritches his ears.


----------



## buzzytoes

Miss Char looks so fluffy smooth!!


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> One for Stinky's Mum - Mr Murphy, drooling happily  in my lap
> View attachment 3696570


Insert Homer Simpson sound effect.... ggggllllllll lol.

So glad Miss Charlotte is doing well. She will definitely feel much much better. Not to mention, she will dazzle the house with her new hair do lol.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Down here at the House of 4 Cats, vet has officially confirmed that Bennett is neurotic. (We've known for 10 years). Bennett has lumps all over his legs ranging in size from grains of rice to small rubber balls. After poking, squeezing, tweezering, and a biopsy, not cancer and not cysts. He made them all by his self. 
He used to obsessively groom Vincent to the point he would vomit blue hair balls. Now he has turned that OCD on him self. First is was a bit of baldness, then bald legs, tummy and under his tail. Vet thought allergies, but the licking turned to chewing which made sores which then were bitten off and back to licking until they became lumpish things. Have to wait until his course of antibiotics and anti inflammatory drugs are finished to see what we do next.
I'm thinking, cut them all off and put him on some Valium to help with his anxiety. Poor baby.


----------



## dusty paws

we doin fireball shots up in here? oi vey.

clever, glad to hear miss c is doing ok. love the leaning tower of kittehs... you can almost play kitteh jenga.

vin, sending good thoughts to bennett.. i hear you on the neurotics.... as mr jax takes up mr paws' side of the bed while he is out of tow.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Down here at the House of 4 Cats, vet has officially confirmed that Bennett is neurotic. (We've known for 10 years). Bennett has lumps all over his legs ranging in size from grains of rice to small rubber balls. After poking, squeezing, tweezering, and a biopsy, not cancer and not cysts. He made them all by his self.
> He used to obsessively groom Vincent to the point he would vomit blue hair balls. Now he has turned that OCD on him self. First is was a bit of baldness, then bald legs, tummy and under his tail. Vet thought allergies, but the licking turned to chewing which made sores which then were bitten off and back to licking until they became lumpish things. Have to wait until his course of antibiotics and anti inflammatory drugs are finished to see what we do next.
> I'm thinking, cut them all off and put him on some Valium to help with his anxiety. Poor baby.



Oh my goodness, vin - poor little Benny-Ben. I hope the current medication will help. Gah, these cats...




dusty paws said:


> we doin fireball shots up in here? oi vey.
> 
> clever, glad to hear miss c is doing ok. love the leaning tower of kittehs... you can almost play kitteh jenga.
> 
> vin, sending good thoughts to bennett.. i hear you on the neurotics.... as mr jax takes up mr paws' side of the bed while he is out of tow.



Mmmm Fireball....
How is Mr Jax doing, dusty?

Here at BBT, what a cr*ppy morning. Charlotte took a flying leap across the bedroom this morning and upon landing, immediately started crying. When I examined her, the leg where she was still wearing the bandage from Friday's IV, that paw was swollen up like a balloon. Frantic calls and texts to the surgery and it turns out said bandage should've come off on Friday night but nobody told me. So it's been cutting her circulation off all weekend. My neighbour came by an hour or so ago and held a tearful Char as I removed her bandage. She is now hunkered down under the bed and I *think* the swelling is starting to go down. LV will pop by tonight to check her over. My stress levels are sky high.


----------



## clevercat

Welp, I for one am super-glad Monday is nearly down. LV is furious and calling an urgent practice meeting about what happened to Charlotte. Had I not noticed today that she was suffering, Charlotte may have lost her leg - or her life.  
This is what her poor little paw looked like just after I removed the bandage. My neighbour is holding Charlotte  and you can see just how swollen and painful her paw is. My poor baby. 




I'd say Miss Char was out of sorts until she had her painkiller this afternoon. Happily, she was soon out and about after the meds kicked in. LV will check her again at the end of the week but is happy at how her gums are healing and - now she's seen her - is confident no damage has been done to Charlotte's paw.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Welp, I for one am super-glad Monday is nearly down. LV is furious and calling an urgent practice meeting about what happened to Charlotte. Had I not noticed today that she was suffering, Charlotte may have lost her leg - or her life.
> This is what her poor little paw looked like just after I removed the bandage. My neighbour is holding Charlotte  and you can see just how swollen and painful her paw is. My poor baby.
> View attachment 3699634
> View attachment 3699635
> View attachment 3699636
> 
> I'd say Miss Char was out of sorts until she had her painkiller this afternoon. Happily, she was soon out and about after the meds kicked in. LV will check her again at the end of the week but is happy at how her gums are healing and - now she's seen her - is confident no damage has been done to Charlotte's paw.



Oh poor Char! Her poor little paw! So glad you have LV ....................she is a life saver for sure


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Oh poor Char! Her poor little paw! So glad you have LV ....................she is a life saver for sure



I'm so grateful for her - she works such long hours, yet still makes her fuzzy patients feel they are the only one.
As for me, baff, Firebomb, bed. I have had, one way or another, a really cr*ppy day.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I'm so grateful for her - she works such long hours, yet still makes her fuzzy patients feel they are the only one.
> As for me, baff, Firebomb, bed. I have had, one way or another, a really cr*ppy day.




Ikwym
Char had her painkiller now it is Momma's turn
"a little bit for the reindeer a little bit for Santa Claus a lttle bit more for Santa Claus a little bit more for Santa Claus.........."


----------



## clevercat

So very true. Booper, beans and toofers


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> So very true. Booper, beans and toofers
> View attachment 3701305


Speaking of beans and toofies...How is Miss Char doing after her scary adventure?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Speaking of beans and toofies...How is Miss Char doing after her scary adventure?



Thank you for asking! 
Where to start...firstly, Charlotte's beans are finally (four days later!) back to normal size and I am allowed to touch them without her going through the roof. Secondly, LV said her gums were healing well - however, because there were some lesions on the gumline, a sample has been sent off for biopsy. I think both she and Maddie will turn out to have the calicivirus. Poop. Finally, and clearly wanting to keep up the level of attention she's been getting, Char now has a cold. *sigh* LV is coming over for pizza and wine dinner tomorrow night, so she'll bring some meds for the little invalid.
On a brighter note, it's clear Miss Char is feeling better. She is no longer in hiding and every so often, she appears dramatically in the kitchen doorway to demand snacks. She is also becoming much more affectionate, which I hope is a sign she is happier without those painful toofs.
Also - for anyone who finds it difficult to get pills into their felines, I bought some Greenies Pill Pockets and they work! Charlotte swallowed her ABs as fast as she could. Yay for the little fuzzy miracles.


----------



## boxermom

I'm so glad Miss Char is healing. It's always something when you have animals. What a wonderful vet you have


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Thank you for asking!
> Where to start...firstly, Charlotte's beans are finally (four days later!) back to normal size and I am allowed to touch them without her going through the roof. Secondly, LV said her gums were healing well - however, because there were some lesions on the gumline, a sample has been sent off for biopsy. I think both she and Maddie will turn out to have the calicivirus. Poop. Finally, and clearly wanting to keep up the level of attention she's been getting, Char now has a cold. *sigh* LV is coming over for pizza and wine dinner tomorrow night, so she'll bring some meds for the little invalid.
> On a brighter note, it's clear Miss Char is feeling better. She is no longer in hiding and every so often, she appears dramatically in the kitchen doorway to demand snacks. She is also becoming much more affectionate, which I hope is a sign she is happier without those painful toofs.
> Also - for anyone who finds it difficult to get pills into their felines, I bought some Greenies Pill Pockets and they work! Charlotte swallowed her ABs as fast as she could. Yay for the little fuzzy miracles.



I'm so happy to hear Miss C is getting back to normal.  The pill pockets are pretty cool.  If you want to make them last longer, you can break them up instead of using a whole bit for a single pill.  If you have a chewer, that can also keep them from finding the poison if they just snarf the little one.  I've got a few cats that won't eat the pill pockets voluntarily, but will swallow a pill if I cover it in the dough before trying to poke it down their gullet.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I'm so glad Miss Char is healing. It's always something when you have animals. What a wonderful vet you have





cats n bags said:


> I'm so happy to hear Miss C is getting back to normal.  The pill pockets are pretty cool.  If you want to make them last longer, you can break them up instead of using a whole bit for a single pill.  If you have a chewer, that can also keep them from finding the poison if they just snarf the little one.  I've got a few cats that won't eat the pill pockets voluntarily, but will swallow a pill if I cover it in the dough before trying to poke it down their gullet.



It's true, I am so lucky to have LV looking after everyone. I'll be relieved when she's checked Charlotte tomorrow - I think Char is finding it a little uncomfortable to eat (and it doesn't help that she will only eat kibble - offer her wet food and she is horrified) as her mouth heals and the sneezles aren't helping...
As for the Greenies, I will make sure I never run out. I honestly thought I'd never get Charlotte to take a pill...miracle.
Meanwhile, Gorgeous George gets cuddle-time. He is thrilled


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> It's true, I am so lucky to have LV looking after everyone. I'll be relieved when she's checked Charlotte tomorrow - I think Char is finding it a little uncomfortable to eat (and it doesn't help that she will only eat kibble - offer her wet food and she is horrified) as her mouth heals and the sneezles aren't helping...
> As for the Greenies, I will make sure I never run out. I honestly thought I'd never get Charlotte to take a pill...miracle.
> *Meanwhile, Gorgeous George gets cuddle-time. He is thrilled*
> View attachment 3702704




Yes..........................I can see that he can hardly contain himself 
Is that Photobombing Phil in the background?????????
I always use my pill cutter and cut the offensive thing into small pieces before tucking it away in the pill pocket. More nom to ick ratio iykwim


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Welp, I for one am super-glad Monday is nearly down. LV is furious and calling an urgent practice meeting about what happened to Charlotte. Had I not noticed today that she was suffering, Charlotte may have lost her leg - or her life.
> This is what her poor little paw looked like just after I removed the bandage. My neighbour is holding Charlotte  and you can see just how swollen and painful her paw is. My poor baby.
> View attachment 3699634
> View attachment 3699635
> View attachment 3699636
> 
> I'd say Miss Char was out of sorts until she had her painkiller this afternoon. Happily, she was soon out and about after the meds kicked in. LV will check her again at the end of the week but is happy at how her gums are healing and - now she's seen her - is confident no damage has been done to Charlotte's paw.


Phew... feel better soon miss C. Hugs and sritches from us all down here. Although Bennett will just head lick you until youz all soggy.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Georgie


----------



## dusty paws

so glad to hear that char is doing better! and hello georgie! 

mr jax has good days and bad days. i honestly think he has some sort of stomach issue because his poops are always rock hard, so i assume it hurts him to go. i put miralax in his food every day and water it down.. but i donno.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> so glad to hear that char is doing better! and hello georgie!
> 
> mr jax has good days and bad days. i honestly think he has some sort of stomach issue because his poops are always rock hard, so i assume it hurts him to go. i put miralax in his food every day and water it down.. but i donno.



My first-ever cat had this problem. Oily fish (sardines or mackerel in olive oil) served once or twice a week really helped, umm, loosen things up. Maybe it would work for Mr Jax?

Here at BBT, Charlotte is doing well. Normal temperature and both her gums and her paw are healing up nicely. LV left us some eye drops but said it's unlikely Char will need them. She's still not eating as much as I'd like, but I will add decongestant powder to her food and hopefully that will do the trick...

Meanwhile, it was ridiculous how much I was looking forward to pizza takeout last night. Pizza duly arrived, heaped high with veggies. Nomnomnonm. It was SO good. That, chit-chat and gossip with LV and a couple of glasses of Shiraz were the perfect end to a somewhat stressy week. After LV went home, I put the remains of my pizza on the countertop, thinking ooh, pizza for brefus tomorrow! Wrong. When I got up this morning, the pizza box was in the lounge and all that remained of the pizza itself was crusts, a few scraps of veggies and the base. The cats swear they have absolutely no idea how that could've happened


----------



## clevercat

LOOK!! Charlotte is _playing_!!


----------



## boxermom

BBT has an eclectic palate. I never thought cats would eat any part of a pizza. Dogs, though, they'll eat it before you do if you're not careful.

Miss C looks great.


----------



## dusty paws

Rosie likes dairy. Yogurt, cheese, frosting, ice cream ....


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> Rosie likes dairy. Yogurt, cheese, frosting, ice cream ....



As do Phillip, Georgie and Clawed - all of whom are very partial to vegan ice cream and cheeeeezzze.


----------



## poopsie

Took what might be my last walk to the Post Office the other day. It is 2 miles each way and usually great exercise. But it was soooooooo stinkin hot that I had to make a pit stop on the way home. It wasn't too hot for my little buddies I pass on the way though. Meet Page and Beck ( I think you will 'get it' )





Beck is a little upstaged  by Page which is only natural IMO


----------



## vinbenphon1

Mr V saw this while perusing the web over coffee this morning. It goes in your mouth so you can groom your kitty like a kitty... that song "things that make you go mmmmmmm", comes to mind.


----------



## boxermom

Hi clever, I hope you're ok as well as your feline family. Sending loving thoughts.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Thinking of you all.


----------



## clevercat

Having a tough time at BBT lately - more about this later, but right now please could I get prayers, good thoughts and healing white light for Phillip. Grandpaw clevercat has been looking after the kittens while I've been on a business trip. Came home this evening to a very shaken and upset Mr clevercat senior. Phillip fell off the sofa and had a seizure, which cumulated in him losing consciousness. This was made worse by Murphy attacking him as he fitted. My poor Dad thought Phil had died, covered him with a blanket and called my neighbour. Just as neighbour arrived, there was movement under the blanket and a dazed Phillip wobbled out to the kitchen, where he tucked into a bowl of kibble as though nothing had happened. I'll call LV tomorrow morning.
Phil, this evening.


----------



## sdkitty

Aww. Hope he's ok


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Having a tough time at BBT lately - more about this later, but right now please could I get prayers, good thoughts and healing white light for Phillip. Grandpaw clevercat has been looking after the kittens while I've been on a business trip. Came home this evening to a very shaken and upset Mr clevercat senior. Phillip fell off the sofa and had a seizure, which cumulated in him losing consciousness. This was made worse by Murphy attacking him as he fitted. My poor Dad thought Phil had died, covered him with a blanket and called my neighbour. Just as neighbour arrived, there was movement under the blanket and a dazed Phillip wobbled out to the kitchen, where he tucked into a bowl of kibble as though nothing had happened. I'll call LV tomorrow morning.
> Phil, this evening.
> View attachment 3729918


Oh noes!
Lots of prayers for poor Phil and hugs for you and your dad


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Having a tough time at BBT lately - more about this later, but right now please could I get prayers, good thoughts and healing white light for Phillip. Grandpaw clevercat has been looking after the kittens while I've been on a business trip. Came home this evening to a very shaken and upset Mr clevercat senior. Phillip fell off the sofa and had a seizure, which cumulated in him losing consciousness. This was made worse by Murphy attacking him as he fitted. My poor Dad thought Phil had died, covered him with a blanket and called my neighbour. Just as neighbour arrived, there was movement under the blanket and a dazed Phillip wobbled out to the kitchen, where he tucked into a bowl of kibble as though nothing had happened. I'll call LV tomorrow morning.
> Phil, this evening.
> View attachment 3729918


Oh no.  I'm sending all the thoughts and prayers for Phil to be ok.  I hope you and Grandpa Clevercat will be ok too.


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh gracious poor Phil!! After my experiences with my own Fat Teddy I wonder if cats aren't prone to mini-strokes like humans are. It takes a little more of them each time but when it happens they shake it off like it's no big deal. Poor Grampa Clever must have been beside himself to think someone would be lost on his watch!


----------



## boxermom

I'm so sorry. Mr. clevercat senior must have been so frightened. Prayers for Phil. I hope it's nothing serious for him. And hugs and good thoughts for you, dear clever.


----------



## clevercat

Thank you all - please keep Phillip in your thoughts. He had another fit before I left for work yesterday - it was over in seconds and he was perfectly fine immediately after.
LV is coming over after she finishes work this evening and she'll take a blood sample from Phillip, the results of which I'll get tomorrow. Again, I thank my lucky stars that we have the best vet in the world.
Here he is after dinner last night and looking less than impressed with his lot. Please excuse the mucky eyes, I didn't have the heart to upset him further by washing his face yesterday...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Thank you all - please keep Phillip in your thoughts. He had another fit before I left for work yesterday - it was over in seconds and he was perfectly fine immediately after.
> LV is coming over after she finishes work this evening and she'll take a blood sample from Phillip, the results of which I'll get tomorrow. Again, I thank my lucky stars that we have the best vet in the world.
> Here he is after dinner last night and looking less than impressed with his lot. Please excuse the mucky eyes, I didn't have the heart to upset him further by washing his face yesterday...
> View attachment 3731556



Oh Phil
Blessings on lv and hugs to you all


----------



## cats n bags

Moar mojo, thoughts, prayers, and healing energy beaming out for you and Phil.  I hope LV can find out what is wrong and can help him .


----------



## boxermom

Of course you don't want to upset him more than he already is. Every animal lover understands. Major prayers going across the pond.


----------



## sdkitty

Phil is so lucky to have you and lv.....healing thoughts going to him and you


----------



## buzzytoes

Oh Phil of course you are disgusted by all the heathens running around BBT. A man of your sophisticated tastes cannot be expected to associate with the likes of those miscreants.


----------



## dusty paws

sending lots of good thoughts to phil.


----------



## mp4

How is Phil pheeling?  Sending healing thoughts!  {{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh Phil sweet little Philly.... What on earth is going on little man. I hope you will be ok, Mr V and I are sending tons of kisses and ❤️ to get you on your healing way. 

PS  stop scaring the crap out of your grandpaw


----------



## dloreangel

hope phil is feeling great and doing well!


----------



## clevercat

So it isn't good news. Phillip likely has a brain tumour or lesion. LV thinks we have around three months left, although a miracle would let him at least have one more Christmas. I am keeping everything as calm and peaceful as possible for him and he is enjoying all the additional treats and snacks I'm sneaking to him. There is a medication that will manage the fits if they become regular, however this comes with rather nasty side affects so for now we're not going to use anything. I have to keep a record of his seizures and LV is going to run a few more tests - there is a super-slim chance a bladder infection is causing all this, but in my heart I know I'm clutching at straws.
Where is that TPF emoticon of a sad person under a rainstorm and an umbrella? Because that about sums me up right now...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> So it isn't good news. Phillip likely has a brain tumour or lesion. LV thinks we have around three months left, although a miracle would let him at least have one more Christmas. I am keeping everything as calm and peaceful as possible for him and he is enjoying all the additional treats and snacks I'm sneaking to him. There is a medication that will manage the fits if they become regular, however this comes with rather nasty side affects so for now we're not going to use anything. I have to keep a record of his seizures and LV is going to run a few more tests - there is a super-slim chance a bladder infection is causing all this, but in my heart I know I'm clutching at straws.
> Where is that TPF emoticon of a sad person under a rainstorm and an umbrella? Because that about sums me up right now...


Oh damn. Damndamndamndamndamn. We all were hoping for better news. Still praying for a miracle.
Much love to you and Phil


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> So it isn't good news. Phillip likely has a brain tumour or lesion. LV thinks we have around three months left, although a miracle would let him at least have one more Christmas. I am keeping everything as calm and peaceful as possible for him and he is enjoying all the additional treats and snacks I'm sneaking to him. There is a medication that will manage the fits if they become regular, however this comes with rather nasty side affects so for now we're not going to use anything. I have to keep a record of his seizures and LV is going to run a few more tests - there is a super-slim chance a bladder infection is causing all this, but in my heart I know I'm clutching at straws.
> Where is that TPF emoticon of a sad person under a rainstorm and an umbrella? Because that about sums me up right now...


I am so sorry about this news.  I hope that Mr. Phil can have more good days ahead of him.


----------



## pinky7129

Sending so much love and well wishes and prayers!


----------



## boxermom

What awful news. I'm so very sorry, but I know he feels loved. Sending you prayers for strength and peace.


----------



## sdkitty

clevercat said:


> So it isn't good news. Phillip likely has a brain tumour or lesion. LV thinks we have around three months left, although a miracle would let him at least have one more Christmas. I am keeping everything as calm and peaceful as possible for him and he is enjoying all the additional treats and snacks I'm sneaking to him. There is a medication that will manage the fits if they become regular, however this comes with rather nasty side affects so for now we're not going to use anything. I have to keep a record of his seizures and LV is going to run a few more tests - there is a super-slim chance a bladder infection is causing all this, but in my heart I know I'm clutching at straws.
> Where is that TPF emoticon of a sad person under a rainstorm and an umbrella? Because that about sums me up right now...


So sorry   I'm sure you'll do what's best for him


----------



## mp4

Praying for a miracle!!!!  Fingers and paws crossed!!!!


----------



## clevercat

Thank you all so much - I am watching him like a hawk. In this stinking heat, none of us want to do much, so Phillip and I have been sitting in front of the fan and doing as little as possible. LV will come over after work tomorrow to check the little man's blood pressure and get a pee-pee sample.
Phillip playing with catnip fishie before the heat kicked in...


Ruben, who is not one bit spoilt, gets a Yurt and a Fort




Letting Beaker play with it


Not to be outdone, William has his own Castle





Georgie's Beans


Aaaannnnd Mr Murphy


----------



## boxermom

Thanks for all the photos. I can tell they're not at all spoiled.


----------



## dusty paws

Oh clever sending you good thoughts. Love all the pictures.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh Clever... sending all our love to you and Phil.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Rubes and Wills look completely smitten in their majestic abodes. Lol.


----------



## clevercat

Miss M. Cottontail is _furious _with me. LV has just left us. She took a further blood sample from Phillip, plus his urine sample and also did his blood pressure (BP is perfect, yay!). Phil was an angel - such a brave little man. While she was here, we thought it would be a good idea to do Maddie and Char's booster shots. Charlotte disappeared under the bed, so Maddie went first and had a claw clip (she cried hysterically throughout, such a drama queen, my girl), her teefs looked at (Maddie has a major dental op booked for July. Mama is going to be on bread and beans again...) and finally her shot. After this, I thought I'd try to scoop Char out from the bedroom. To my surprise, she was running around in there, so I grabbed her and yelled to LV to get the needle ready. As Charlotte is so shy, we thought we'd do the vaccine first, then check everything else. Shot done, LV went to check her teefies now that she's had chance to recover fully from May's surgery. The look of horror on our vet's face as she opened kitteh's mouth and was met with swollen gums and teed that need removing...yep, I'd scooped  up the wrong cat and poor Maddie had a double dose of booster...
I am going to pay for that, I know. Luckily, LV assures me there will be no ill-affects to the accidental overdose. Charlotte, sure her cunning plan had worked, then swanned into view and was immediately grabbed and injected. 
That done, I am suddenly bone-tired. BBT is closing up for the night...


----------



## buzzytoes

Nothing ever comes easy at BBT!!

Poor Phil Man [emoji853][emoji853]


----------



## poopsie

Always the hard way


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Always the hard way


----------



## clevercat

Ai can haz a mads at mai Mama.  Two stinkin' needles AND teh fleeeeeze treatments. Grrrr.


----------



## clevercat

William is in yuge trouble this morning. I woke up yelping in pain, as he slunk off giggling like a maniac...having bitten me hard on the bot-bot. Hours later, I can still feel it. He is a toad.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> William is in yuge trouble this morning. I woke up yelping in pain, as he slunk off giggling like a maniac...having bitten me hard on the bot-bot. Hours later, I can still feel it. He is a toad.


Lol. I getz woken up coz a little kitteh (toad ahahah love that word) has taken to chewing on my fingers.


----------



## clevercat

In other news, LV is dropping by after work with some ABs for Phillip. We're hoping this will help his bladder, kidneys and poopies (which.are.gross.). The bill stands at around £600 already - I am so, so thankful the insurance company has already pre-authorised payment for all his treatment, taking a big financial weight off my mind.


----------



## clevercat

Sleepy Philly. Just had his second dose of ABs and everyone at BBT is very relieved to say the air here is breathable this morning...no weapons grade toxic poopies from himself. 
His bloods and urine samples are already at the lab and I should get an update early this week. Meanwhile I continue to hover over him...helicopter parenting at its finest.


----------



## poopsie

Oh Phil! What a sweet boy. 
Fingers and paws crossed for good results


----------



## vinbenphon1

To ma Philly please.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Sleepy Philly. Just had his second dose of ABs and everyone at BBT is very relieved to say the air here is breathable this morning...no weapons grade toxic poopies from himself.
> His bloods and urine samples are already at the lab and I should get an update early this week. Meanwhile I continue to hover over him...helicopter parenting at its finest.
> View attachment 3743508


I'm sure Phil is eternally grateful not to have the "swamp thing" following him around the house.  I hope he is continuing to feel better.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> View attachment 3744333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To ma Philly please.



MWAH! MWAH! For Uncle & Aunty V, from Philly






cats n bags said:


> I'm sure Phil is eternally grateful not to have the "swamp thing" following him around the house.  I hope he is continuing to feel better.



Phillip _played _today! Only for a minute or two, but it was lovely to see him running around with a catnip ballie. The 'swamp thing' is still here, although it's a lot less frequent and a lot more, ummm, not to be too gross, but it's more poop like. I'm happy with any little sign of improvement. And very scared of what the lab results might say..,


----------



## clevercat

So Phil's Swamp Thing came back with a vengeance. The kittins have been scouring Amazon and ebilBay for teeny-tiny gas masks, I have been apologising profusely to anyone who gets close enough to BBT to inhale the noxious gases, and poor Phillip - well, let's just say this has not been the best week of his life. On a positive note, he has been seizure-free for 18 days. 
When I spoke with LV on Thursday evening, she was way more concerned with Phil's ongoing D+++++ than anything else. So she put together another combination of meds and dropped them off, together with a poop pot, on her way home that evening.
I had that whole surreal 'two worlds colliding' thing on Friday. I have recently been doing some consultancy work for the creator of a new tech product. On Friday, he bought his money-men over from Switzerland and took me to lunch at Le Caprice to discuss next steps. Le Caprice is one of those places where nothing is too much trouble and you are swaddled in luxury from the moment you walk in - I very rarely go there these days, so when I do, I love every minute. I came back to earth with a bump on my return to BBT that evening...Phillip did his first semi-firm poopie in days and, still in my heels and my Chanel, there I was on my knees at the litter tray, gagging as I spooned his poo into the sample pot. Just the contrast of where I'd spent the afternoon and what I came home to made me smile...
Smiling was not top of my list yesterday morning, as I staggered out of bed at an ungodly hour, got myself ready, jumped in a cab to the vet...and halfway there realised I'd left Phillip's poop pot festering in the fridge. Gah. Anyway, eventually got to LV, poo pot in hand. I hadn't been to her new practice before so had the tour (and a cuddle with some of the canine patients) and a chat. It's really nice, an old building with a pretty courtyard and a garden - and it has such a warm, comforting feeling that is worlds away from the cold, clinical environment that was the surgery she (and I) left.
Anyway, I'm rambling. Tests will be run on the poopies and hopefully, the results of the most recent bloods will be back next week. I continue to hover over Phillip, and am hoping and praying we'll have more time together...


----------



## poopsie

Oh geez..........poor Phil. I hope the new cocktail works.


----------



## cats n bags

I hope LV can figure out where the swamp thing is coming from.  Have you talked about giving him some yoghurt with live cultures to see if that can help get his gut bugs back to normal?  You would do the yoghurt between the ABX doses since the ABX will kill the cultures if you do them together.  I also keep some Pro-Pectalin paste around to help with the nasty poops.  If you can get it on Amazon and LV thinks it would be safe for him, you might give that a shot.

On the other hand, YAY! for no seizures in a few weeks.  I hope that Phil can keep getting better and stick around for a long time.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Fingers crossed that Phil's new meds do the trick. And lol to the glamour of poop scooping in your best bib and tucker... love the mental image. To you and ma Phil... xxxxxxx

Phoenix had his yearly vacination and blood test 2 weeks ago and they found a problem with his liver. So off for an ultrasound and biopsy he goes. LV and Mr V were pondering the lymphoma route, I was was doing that scene from the the Sound of Music, (dancing in the meadows)... Anyway, turns out he has an infection in his liver, source unknown, and if it hadn't been picked up he would have gone sceptic and died from scepticimia within a few weeks. . WTF. So freakin random.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I hope LV can figure out where the swamp thing is coming from.  Have you talked about giving him some yoghurt with live cultures to see if that can help get his gut bugs back to normal?  You would do the yoghurt between the ABX doses since the ABX will kill the cultures if you do them together.  I also keep some Pro-Pectalin paste around to help with the nasty poops.  If you can get it on Amazon and LV thinks it would be safe for him, you might give that a shot.
> 
> On the other hand, YAY! for no seizures in a few weeks.  I hope that Phil can keep getting better and stick around for a long time.



Thank you, Stinky's Mum - I hadn't actually thought of yoghurt. Phil has a daily dose of probiotics in the form of Fortiflora and I have some Pro-Kolin on hand (although Phillip says he'd rather have loose poopies than take that Ebil Medicine). This week, he is on Metronidazole and Budesomide. Poop results should be back in a few days. And - thank goodness - the results of his second bloods have ruled out FIP, which I was so scared of. I'm not sure if it's because of the meds, but Phil has a voracious appetite of late. I'm having to put in another order for gushy food - not that I am complaining, it's wonderful to see him enjoying his noms so much.



vinbenphon1 said:


> Fingers crossed that Phil's new meds do the trick. And lol to the glamour of poop scooping in your best bib and tucker... love the mental image. To you and ma Phil... xxxxxxx
> 
> Phoenix had his yearly vacination and blood test 2 weeks ago and they found a problem with his liver. So off for an ultrasound and biopsy he goes. LV and Mr V were pondering the lymphoma route, I was was doing that scene from the the Sound of Music, (dancing in the meadows)... Anyway, turns out he has an infection in his liver, source unknown, and if it hadn't been picked up he would have gone sceptic and died from scepticimia within a few weeks. . WTF. So freakin random.



My goodness, vin - what a shock! Thank goodness it was picked up early enough - are you still seeing the mobile LV? I'm so glad Phoenix is ok.

Phillip, meanwhile, looks very suave as he hangs out on the cat tree this morning...


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Phillip, meanwhile, looks very suave as he hangs out on the cat tree this morning...
> View attachment 3751748


He is definitely looking like he should be in a James Bond movie (kitteh version). Hehehe. 
I wonder what is going on in his wittle body though. Hope you get some answers soon. 

We are still with our Mobile vet. I will never go back to a clinic vet (unless emergency) as it is so different being present when they are treating our cats.

Phoenix is on day 13 of his 20 day ABs course, and he does seem brighter overall, if that makes sense, given that we didn't notice he was unwell, (I feel like such a bad cat mum), just thought he was lethargic due to his other meds. I woke up in the middle of the night, last night) thinking of how to get some yogurt into him (he hates the stuff), then thought about pro-biotics, so thanks for the info I will have to look into getting some.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Thank you, Stinky's Mum - I hadn't actually thought of yoghurt. Phil has a daily dose of probiotics in the form of Fortiflora and I have some Pro-Kolin on hand (although Phillip says he'd rather have loose poopies than take that Ebil Medicine). This week, he is on Metronidazole and Budesomide. Poop results should be back in a few days. And - thank goodness - the results of his second bloods have ruled out FIP, which I was so scared of. I'm not sure if it's because of the meds, but Phil has a voracious appetite of late. I'm having to put in another order for gushy food - not that I am complaining, it's wonderful to see him enjoying his noms so much.
> 
> 
> 
> My goodness, vin - what a shock! Thank goodness it was picked up early enough - are you still seeing the mobile LV? I'm so glad Phoenix is ok.
> 
> Phillip, meanwhile, looks very suave as he hangs out on the cat tree this morning...
> View attachment 3751748


I think your Pro-Kolin is probably similar to Pro-Pectalin, the kaolin clay plus the pectin works pretty well to slow things down, even if it tastes nasty.  The Fortiflora is probably the same bugs as what would be in yoghurt, so maybe you are good.  The only other thing I can think of would be some plain pumpkin or winter squash if you can find it.  The punkin stuff works for both hard rocks and pudding poops by making the texture of the output similar to the punkin stuff so it isn't too hard or too runny.  When I had to use it, I just mixed it in with the can food and they gobbled it up.  Most of my cats liked it all alone, so in order to make sure they didn't load up on squash, I had to mix it in with the food.

Having his appetite back has got to be a good thing and a sign that he's feeling better.  Maybe he thinks he can build up his strength and outrun the swamp thing.


----------



## boxermom

LV sounds like our vet. We love her. Gosh, the stink can be overwhelming sometimes with our animals. Sending get better wishes to phantastic Phil.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> He is definitely looking like he should be in a James Bond movie (kitteh version). Hehehe.
> I wonder what is going on in his wittle body though. Hope you get some answers soon.
> 
> We are still with our Mobile vet. I will never go back to a clinic vet (unless emergency) as it is so different being present when they are treating our cats.
> 
> Phoenix is on day 13 of his 20 day ABs course, and he does seem brighter overall, if that makes sense, given that we didn't notice he was unwell, (I feel like such a bad cat mum), just thought he was lethargic due to his other meds. I woke up in the middle of the night, last night) thinking of how to get some yogurt into him (he hates the stuff), then thought about pro-biotics, so thanks for the info I will have to look into getting some.


LV called me again, to let me know Phil's bloods tested negative for toxoplasmosis. Tomorrow it will be three weeks since his big seizure. He is being a fiend about taking his tablets - once again, we had me in all my finery (a work event at Sanctum Soho this evening. Ooh it's lovely there.), chasing a stubborn Phillip around the lounge, me pleading with him to eat the lovely noms that were disguising his ABs, him looking at me with that 'sick of your sh!t' expression he does so well...I'm exhausted. 
Also - you're not a bad cat mum, far from it. These little stinkers are adept at hiding what ails them - I'm just glad Phoenix is doing well.



cats n bags said:


> I think your Pro-Kolin is probably similar to Pro-Pectalin, the kaolin clay plus the pectin works pretty well to slow things down, even if it tastes nasty.  The Fortiflora is probably the same bugs as what would be in yoghurt, so maybe you are good.  The only other thing I can think of would be some plain pumpkin or winter squash if you can find it.  The punkin stuff works for both hard rocks and pudding poops by making the texture of the output similar to the punkin stuff so it isn't too hard or too runny.  When I had to use it, I just mixed it in with the can food and they gobbled it up.  Most of my cats liked it all alone, so in order to make sure they didn't load up on squash, I had to mix it in with the food.
> 
> Having his appetite back has got to be a good thing and a sign that he's feeling better.  Maybe he thinks he can build up his strength and outrun the swamp thing.



Would tinned punkin be ok? Or does it need to be fresh? 
Away from this forum, people in my real life would be amazed at the amount of time I spend thinking of poopies....


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> LV called me again, to let me know Phil's bloods tested negative for toxoplasmosis. Tomorrow it will be three weeks since his big seizure. He is being a fiend about taking his tablets - once again, we had me in all my finery (a work event at Sanctum Soho this evening. Ooh it's lovely there.), chasing a stubborn Phillip around the lounge, me pleading with him to eat the lovely noms that were disguising his ABs, him looking at me with that 'sick of your sh!t' expression he does so well...I'm exhausted.
> Also - you're not a bad cat mum, far from it. These little stinkers are adept at hiding what ails them - I'm just glad Phoenix is doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> Would tinned punkin be ok? Or does it need to be fresh?
> Away from this forum, people in my real life would be amazed at the amount of time I spend thinking of poopies....


Fresh Pumpkin is seasonal to the fall in the US.  I used the plain Libby's brand canned  because it was lower salt.  The main thing you want to avoid is pumpkin pie filling with all the spices added.  I've heard from other people that don't have canned pumpkin that winter squash baby food works for their cats.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Fresh Pumpkin is seasonal to the fall in the US.  I used the plain Libby's brand canned  because it was lower salt.  The main thing you want to avoid is pumpkin pie filling with all the spices added.  I've heard from other people that don't have canned pumpkin that winter squash baby food works for their cats.



Thank you! I've added some Libby's to Friday grocery order.


----------



## clevercat

Olivia-Skye takes advantage of an empty fruit bowl.


----------



## poopsie

Such a pritty kitty


----------



## vinbenphon1

Those eyes are so hypnotic...


----------



## clevercat

Phillip's poop tests came back clear of anything. So goodness knows what's going on with him. LV said I should be very thankful as, had it been a contagious bug...well, you can imagine can't you. So right now, Phil will stay on the Budesomide until he has normal poopies. Next week, Maddie has her dental work and LV is picking her up/dropping her back. 
Also next week, *drumroll please*, a very big and important day...July 11th, the kittens will be celebrating their fourth burfday. Four years old! Where did the time go...


----------



## vinbenphon1

That is great news about Phil's results, but it would have been good to know - what the heck??? 
Oh da tittens birthday... wowee 4 years old. I'm definitely ganna pop a bottle of bubbly on their day.. hahahaha .

Hopping that Maddie's dental all goes well too. Smooches and cuddles to all, and a little extra scritch for Georgie and Phil. Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## buzzytoes

How can the tittens possibly be FOUR already?!?


----------



## clevercat

Meanwhile...my weekend thus far. Woken from the deepest of sleeps at 3am, by William biting me on the bot-bot. Again. Then at 6am, woken by blood-curdling screams. Horrified and scared that Phil was having a seizure and breathing his last, I leapt out of bed scattering cats in all directions. By the time I reached the kitchen, there was no sign of a fight but for tufts of black floof. The smart money is on Murphy T Maniac and Amen T Kittin having a punch-up. Cleaned, fed and watered the cats, jumped in the shower, made a coffee and sat down...into a pool of fresh yark. I.have.had.enough.


----------



## sdkitty

clevercat said:


> Meanwhile...my weekend thus far. Woken from the deepest of sleeps at 3am, by William biting me on the bot-bot. Again. Then at 6am, woken by blood-curdling screams. Horrified and scared that Phil was having a seizure and breathing his last, I leapt out of bed scattering cats in all directions. By the time I reached the kitchen, there was no sign of a fight but for tufts of black floof. The smart money is on Murphy T Maniac and Amen T Kittin having a punch-up. Cleaned, fed and watered the cats, jumped in the shower, made a coffee and sat down...into a pool of fresh yark. I.have.had.enough.


so 3am you were up for the day?


----------



## clevercat

sdkitty said:


> so 3am you were up for the day?



Ha, luckily not, as I went back to sleep after the bottom-biting incident. Still, having to get up at 6am was bad enough after days of 4.30am starts for work last week - I had so many meetings to get to and didn't want to stay anywhere overnight because of Phillip. 
Speaking of himself - this morning, after two breakfasts (he is currently in the kitchen, working on his third bowl).


----------



## clevercat

@cats n bags HAAAALLLPP! How much of this Punkin stuffs should I feed each time? I ended up getting these, as they contain nothing but pumpkin, no salt...Thank you


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> @cats n bags HAAAALLLPP! How much of this Punkin stuffs should I feed each time? I ended up getting these, as they contain nothing but pumpkin, no salt...Thank you
> View attachment 3758158


I usually glopped a good spoonful into the can food and stirred it up.  The spoon was the normal "tablespoon" like you get with dining cutlery and not an official measuring spoon from the baking drawer.  This would be the same spoon for stirring sugar into your coffee.  You might try offering Phil a taste of punkin on a spoon and see how he feels about it.  The late Willy loved his punkinstuff and would have loaded up on punkin instead of eating his can food, so I did have to mix it in.  He usually got a tuna-can tin of prescription food, with a spoon of punkin and ate most of it in a single meal.  I would give him the leftovers for dinner if there were any.

After I opened the can, I dumped it into a plastic food storage container and kept it in the fridge.  It would separate a little bit overnight, so you want something you can stir to mix it back together.  The punkin can turn the plastic orange over time.

If the punkin is going to work, after a while the poops should have a similar texture to the pumpkin because the long fibers won't break down and will trap a lot of the food waste as it moves through the kitty guts.  It should slow down the squirts and soften the rocks.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I usually glopped a good spoonful into the can food and stirred it up.  The spoon was the normal "tablespoon" like you get with dining cutlery and not an official measuring spoon from the baking drawer.  This would be the same spoon for stirring sugar into your coffee.  You might try offering Phil a taste of punkin on a spoon and see how he feels about it.  The late Willy loved his punkinstuff and would have loaded up on punkin instead of eating his can food, so I did have to mix it in.  He usually got a tuna-can tin of prescription food, with a spoon of punkin and ate most of it in a single meal.  I would give him the leftovers for dinner if there were any.
> 
> After I opened the can, I dumped it into a plastic food storage container and kept it in the fridge.  It would separate a little bit overnight, so you want something you can stir to mix it back together.  The punkin can turn the plastic orange over time.
> 
> If the punkin is going to work, after a while the poops should have a similar texture to the pumpkin because the long fibers won't break down and will trap a lot of the food waste as it moves through the kitty guts.  It should slow down the squirts and soften the rocks.



Thank you so much! Phil has a voracious appetite of late (he is currently face down in a bowl of cooked chikkin.) so I'm hoping it'll be easier to get this down him than it is his meds...
In poop-related news, he just produced something gross and swamp-monsterish


----------



## boxermom

A good appetite is a good sign for Phil, I'd think. I feel for you with the smell, though. Boxers are notoriously farty and Sabo is no exception.


----------



## sdkitty

boxermom said:


> A good appetite is a good sign for Phil, I'd think. I feel for you with the smell, though. Boxers are notoriously farty and Sabo is no exception.


funny you say that.....my best friend as a child had a boxer and he was farty 
he also bit me on the hand....mom warned me that when he was lying down, even though he'd wag his tail, not to touch him


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Thank you so much! Phil has a voracious appetite of late (he is currently face down in a bowl of cooked chikkin.) so I'm hoping it'll be easier to get this down him than it is his meds...
> In poop-related news, he just produced something gross and swamp-monsterish


You go boy... gobble, gobble itz down.
Bennett loves roast/baked pumpkin. Sometimes I just chop it up on a large chopping board and put down so the kittehs can have a graze. Phoenix and Vincent used to enjoy their weekly grazing on broccoli and pumpkin.
Our LV suggested to us to freeze some mashed pumpkin in the ice cube trays and then you can just pop them out as needed.
Fingers crossed for firm Philly stools .


----------



## cats n bags

Sooooo  

Is Mr. Phil a punkin man or not?  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Sooooo
> 
> Is Mr. Phil a punkin man or not?  Inquiring minds want to know.



Welp, inquiring minds are going to be left in suspense for a while because...yuge, bigly *drumroll* please...
Phillip did a firm poop! I was so happy and excited. Think yourselves lucky I didn't follow my first instincts, to take and post a peekchure of it 
All the excitement and we mustn't forget (as if) what today is.
Angel's Kittins are four years old! This day 2013, I was, right about now, assisting Angel as she gave burf to the last of her nine kittens...Willow.
So happy celebrations today, and thinking too of Patrick, Pearl and their two little siblings up at Rainbow Bridge.
A little throwback, to the way we were...
Happy, happy burfday Babies - Gramma loves you sooooo much


----------



## cats n bags

Hoppy Birdies teeny tiny tittins!


Yay Phil!  Happy poopie to you too!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hooray for firm poop. 

Happy birthday tittens. Enjoyed the throw back pics. Such cuties.


----------



## boxermom

Glad for Phil and you too. I hope it continues well.

And I can hardly believe it's been 4 years--some sadness and much joy with Angel and the tittens. Happy Burfday everyone!


----------



## pinky7129

Maybe I missed something, but how's the little angry monster


----------



## clevercat

pinky7129 said:


> Maybe I missed something, but how's the little angry monster


Miss Molly? She is, fingers and paws crossed, doing pretty well for a grumpy old girl. I haven't been savaged in weeks  mainly because she loves Dreamies and we have an understanding now...I give enough of her cheesie-flavoured treats to occupy her as I clean her pen, and she doesn't bite me. Yay! Thank you for asking 

Tomorrow, it's a big day for M.Cottontail. LV is picking her up at 7.30am and Maddie is having her dental work done. LV will then bring her back to me, check Philly, vaccinate Rubes and then, finally, we are ordering pizza and drinking wine. Bliss.
But I will be panicky until I get the all-clear call to let me know all is ok...
Please hold good thoughts for my blue-eyed fuzzbutt


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Miss Molly? She is, fingers and paws crossed, doing pretty well for a grumpy old girl. I haven't been savaged in weeks  mainly because she loves Dreamies and we have an understanding now...I give enough of her cheesie-flavoured treats to occupy her as I clean her pen, and she doesn't bite me. Yay! Thank you for asking
> 
> Tomorrow, it's a big day for M.Cottontail. LV is picking her up at 7.30am and Maddie is having her dental work done. LV will then bring her back to me, check Philly, vaccinate Rubes and then, finally, we are ordering pizza and drinking wine. Bliss.
> But I will be panicky until I get the all-clear call to let me know all is ok...
> Please hold good thoughts for my blue-eyed fuzzbutt


Good luck at the vet's miss Maddie  

This time, don't forget to hide the leftover pizza unless you want another after hours party!


----------



## dusty paws

happy belated birfday tittens! here is hoping your celebration continued into today


----------



## clevercat

A squeaky and unhappy Maddie is at the vets. Please hold good thoughts for a smooth surgery and a swift recovery.


----------



## clevercat

Madds and I are counting the hours until she comes home. Here she is about a half hour after surgery. LV said she was very brave. That face  though... I just want to scoop her up NAOW.


----------



## clevercat

Maddie is home. LV said she gave them quite a scare during her surgery when her heart rate dropped really low. Maddie is now minus six toofers, but luckily LV was able to save her canines. Thank goodness, my girl pulled through and has - I think - forgiven me for putting her through today's Horrible Ordeal.


----------



## clevercat

Willow is absurdly proud of herself this morning, running around being high-fived by her siblings as they gaze at her with wide-eyed admiration. The reason? Brefus was served an hour later than usual, as I had a late night. This meant everyone scarfed their food without chewing. Which in Willow's case, meant she threw up five minutes later. Nothing unusual in that, I know. It was what she did _as _she yarked that has caused so much glee. My ladylike little girl belched, barfed and, ummm, how do I put this, tooted loudly and at length all at the same time. Seconds later, BBT was engulfed in poisonous fumes...
Never a dull moment...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Maddie is home. LV said she gave them quite a scare during her surgery when her heart rate dropped really low. Maddie is now minus six toofers, but luckily LV was able to save her canines. Thank goodness, my girl pulled through and has - I think - forgiven me for putting her through today's Horrible Ordeal.



OMG ............... poor Maddie! What a horrible scare for everyone 
I have to be up early and take Mr J in to the vet for another shave down. I just pulled his food as he gets teh happy gas along with his new 'do


----------



## vinbenphon1

Heal quickly little Maddie... love and scritches...

Oh Willow


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Willow is absurdly proud of herself this morning, running around being high-fived by her siblings as they gaze at her with wide-eyed admiration. The reason? Brefus was served an hour later than usual, as I had a late night. This meant everyone scarfed their food without chewing. Which in Willow's case, meant she threw up five minutes later. Nothing unusual in that, I know. It was what she did _as _she yarked that has caused so much glee. My ladylike little girl belched, barfed and, ummm, how do I put this, tooted loudly and at length all at the same time. Seconds later, BBT was engulfed in poisonous fumes...
> Never a dull moment...


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> OMG ............... poor Maddie! What a horrible scare for everyone
> I have to be up early and take Mr J in to the vet for another shave down. I just pulled his food as he gets teh happy gas along with his new 'do



How did Mr J's vet visit go? This heat just gets to everyone. Seven weeks until Stinky Day and the return of brr-chilly-cold weather. I.cannot.wait.


----------



## sdkitty

poopsie said:


> OMG ............... poor Maddie! What a horrible scare for everyone
> I have to be up early and take Mr J in to the vet for another shave down. I just pulled his food as he gets teh happy gas along with his new 'do


shave down?  sounds unpleasant.  is this due to fleas?
crappy weather we're having....miserable heat and humidity


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> How did Mr J's vet visit go? This heat just gets to everyone. Seven weeks until Stinky Day and the return of brr-chilly-cold weather. I.cannot.wait.


Still waiting. I have to be at work at 1 so I told them that he had to be out of there by noon at the latest


----------



## poopsie

sdkitty said:


> shave down?  sounds unpleasant.  is this due to fleas?
> crappy weather we're having....miserable heat and humidity


Actually Jules loves his lion king cut


----------



## sdkitty

poopsie said:


> Actually Jules loves his lion king cut


so it's just a summer cut?


----------



## poopsie

sdkitty said:


> so it's just a summer cut?


He had one in April and we will play it by ear for the fall


----------



## buzzytoes

poopsie said:


> Actually Jules loves his lion king cut



Diablo always loved his as well. Funny how you can see such a difference in their personalities just from a haircut!


----------



## poopsie

buzzytoes said:


> Diablo always loved his as well. Funny how you can see such a difference in their personalities just from a haircut!


Hey.........if you look good you feel good


----------



## clevercat

Maybe Willow was just trying to help Gramma pay the bills...


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Actually Jules loves his lion king cut



Plus, he looks adorable


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Plus, he looks adorable


The tech did a great job again. Total creamsicle kitteh. I will try and get a pic in the morning. I just had enough time to grab him from the vets and scoot to work.


----------



## poopsie




----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> View attachment 3764166



Mr J looks great, poopsie! Doesn't his skin look good


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Mr J looks great, poopsie! Doesn't his skin look good



Yes!  
He was starting to get matted so why let it get worse.


----------



## vinbenphon1

poopsie said:


> View attachment 3764166


Awwwww he is just too adorable poopsie


----------



## clevercat

When you're in the bathroom and you hear someone yarking loudly and at length.  whereisit, whereisit, whereisit 
Hours later and I still haven't found it...


----------



## clevercat

Angel's expression reflects how we all feel about the stinking heat of summer here at BBT


----------



## clevercat

Looking phabulous, Phillip


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> When you're in the bathroom and you hear someone yarking loudly and at length.  whereisit, whereisit, whereisit
> Hours later and I still haven't found it...


Or when you are awakened from a sound sleep.................


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Looking phabulous, Phillip
> View attachment 3769536


OMG he looks GREAT!!!!!!!


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> OMG he looks GREAT!!!!!!!



Phil says phank you 
Funnily enough, LV was just here and she said the same thing, that Phil is looking really good, his eyes are bright and clear and he's not fragile anymore. She's really pleased with how he's doing and so am I. Still helicoptering over his every move, of course...


----------



## clevercat

Phriday with Phillip


----------



## poopsie

Oh clever he looks maaaaahvelous

Said in my best Billy Crystal voice


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Oh clever he looks maaaaahvelous
> 
> Said in my best Billy Crystal voice



 Just for that, you get MOAR phreshly snapped photos of Phillip


----------



## poopsie

Mwah Mwah Mwah Mwah 

So many smoochies for mah Philly


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Mwah Mwah Mwah Mwah
> 
> So many smoochies for mah Philly



He sends shy smoochies backatcha, Aunty poopsie! Poor Phil, he _hates _having his peekchure taken.


----------



## buzzytoes

Angel looks like she still gives perfect IHateYou face!!


----------



## clevercat

Lazy Sunday morning with Phillip. Grandpaw clevercat is staying for a few days, so Phil is getting extra cuddles


----------



## clevercat

Monday with Mr Murphy


----------



## poopsie

Tabbitude at it's best


----------



## poopsie

Julius is helping me with the laundry today


----------



## vinbenphon1

poopsie said:


> Julius is helping me with the laundry today
> 
> View attachment 3774430


Awwwww. A melting moment


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Just for that, you get MOAR phreshly snapped photos of Phillip
> View attachment 3771038
> View attachment 3771039
> View attachment 3771041


"Which is my best side....? Dis one, or dis one or dis one".... Love you Phill  looking so ahmazinnngggg.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> When you're in the bathroom and you hear someone yarking loudly and at length.  whereisit, whereisit, whereisit
> Hours later and I still haven't found it...


C'mon Clever... you know where it went, youz just don't wanna think it. Eeewwwww.hahahahaha


----------



## sdkitty

poopsie said:


> Julius is helping me with the laundry today
> 
> View attachment 3774430


cute....he looks like a big kitty.  do you know his weight?


----------



## poopsie

sdkitty said:


> cute....he looks like a big kitty.  do you know his weight?


He is about 15 pounds or so according to the vet invoice


----------



## sdkitty

poopsie said:


> He is about 15 pounds or so according to the vet invoice


that's a good size cat....I had a yellow tabby that was 17 pounds at his max....super sweet kitty


----------



## dusty paws

sdkitty said:


> that's a good size cat....I had a yellow tabby that was 17 pounds at his max....super sweet kitty


mr jax is 17!


----------



## clevercat

Phil!


Wills and Rubes just love each other...


----------



## clevercat

In an unpresidented  move, George E Grump takes on a new role...


----------



## clevercat

I.cannot.wait.


----------



## boxermom

OMG, me too. We're having 90% humidity every day and everyone is cranky about this beastly summer weather. Ready for cooler days and nights.


----------



## sdkitty

clevercat said:


> I.cannot.wait.
> View attachment 3778010


me either....we usually have hot weather into October


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> OMG, me too. We're having 90% humidity every day and everyone is cranky about this beastly summer weather. Ready for cooler days and nights.



Gah, it's horrid isn't it. I feel your pain. I run a dehumidifier for a few hours a day...87% humidity this afternoon. It's so gross and uncomfortable.
Meanwhile


----------



## clevercat

Deep cleaning yesterday at BBT. I re-hung the hideously expensive but very beautiful curtains after -finally- getting them back from the dry cleaner. And I fit new sofa, cushion and chair covers before topping them with herringbone throws that for one brief moment, made BBT look like a boutique hotel. 
This morning, I was reminded why I decided not to invest in new furniture. Cat hair everywhere, snagging and small holes in the throws...*sigh*


----------



## clevercat

Razzberry mai belleh, laydeez


----------



## sdkitty

clevercat said:


> Deep cleaning yesterday at BBT. I re-hung the hideously expensive but very beautiful curtains after -finally- getting them back from the dry cleaner. And I fit new sofa, cushion and chair covers before topping them with herringbone throws that for one brief moment, made BBT look like a boutique hotel.
> This morning, I was reminded why I decided not to invest in new furniture. Cat hair everywhere, snagging and small holes in the throws...*sigh*
> View attachment 3781150


OMG...cute but it's not really that funny how destructive they can be.  I've had a couple of sofas that have had the sides pretty much destroyed.  Latest is a leather one.....hasn't been exposed to the cat yet.  It's at our new house.  DH has a leather recliner and they haven't scratched on it.  It does have some puncture marks from their claws though.


----------



## clevercat

Gah.


----------



## clevercat

Phillip


----------



## clevercat

Phillip just had a lengthy seizure. I had a feeling this was coming up - something about him today that I couldn't quite put my finger on...Anyway, it was a bad one. Typical Phil, straight off to the kitchen for a snack just as soon as he could stand and walk in a straight line. Still, it's scary.
Ugh. Now I'm too scared to go back to bed. He's currently getting his breath back. As am I.


----------



## sdkitty

clevercat said:


> Phillip just had a lengthy seizure. I had a feeling this was coming up - something about him today that I couldn't quite put my finger on...Anyway, it was a bad one. Typical Phil, straight off to the kitchen for a snack just as soon as he could stand and walk in a straight line. Still, it's scary.
> Ugh. Now I'm too scared to go back to bed. He's currently getting his breath back. As am I.


aww....he's a trooper


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Phillip just had a lengthy seizure. I had a feeling this was coming up - something about him today that I couldn't quite put my finger on...Anyway, it was a bad one. Typical Phil, straight off to the kitchen for a snack just as soon as he could stand and walk in a straight line. Still, it's scary.
> Ugh. Now I'm too scared to go back to bed. He's currently getting his breath back. As am I.


Oh no. I am so sorry. Poor Phil.
On the bright side I don't think that animals react to these things like we do. Of course we are a basket case


----------



## Pmrbfay

clevercat said:


> Phillip
> View attachment 3783508



What a majestic sweet face.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Phillip just had a lengthy seizure. I had a feeling this was coming up - something about him today that I couldn't quite put my finger on...Anyway, it was a bad one. Typical Phil, straight off to the kitchen for a snack just as soon as he could stand and walk in a straight line. Still, it's scary.
> Ugh. Now I'm too scared to go back to bed. He's currently getting his breath back. As am I.


Sending lots of hugs to you and Phil.  I hope he will be ok.


----------



## poopsie

How is Phil pheeling today?
Sending much love to you both


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> How is Phil pheeling today?
> Sending much love to you both



Thank you, poopsie 
LV and I were texting and talking throughout the night. She'll pop in after work this evening to check him over, check Maddie's progress after her recent dental and is also going to drop off a rectal Valium in case Phil's next seizure lasts more than two minutes. Poor Phil, the indignity. 
This morning, following two brefus and a slice of butter-basted turkey, himself is in a 'nip and valerian-induced coma


----------



## boxermom

Wishing the best for Phil.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Wishing the best for Phil.



Phil says phank you 
I've been hovering over him all day - not for the first time am I incredibly grateful I am able to work from home most of the time...


----------



## sdkitty

clevercat said:


> Phil says phank you
> I've been hovering over him all day - not for the first time am I incredibly grateful I am able to work from home most of the time...


Phil is so lucky to have you as his kitty mommie


----------



## poopsie

He looks so content 

Let us know what LV says


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> He looks so content
> 
> Let us know what LV says



LV just left. The bad news, she's now convinced Phillip has a brain tumour. The good news, he's put on weight, his coat is in great condition, his eyes are better...*sigh*
We're now debating an MRI to determine how far along things are and what can be done to manage it. LV will look into this early next week and if we decide to go ahead - again, best vet in the world - she'll collect Phillip, take him to the specialist, stay with him all the way through (on her day off!), then bring him back to her practice and keep him under observation overnight, as she knows I'll be worried sick as he comes out from under the GA.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> LV just left. The bad news, she's now convinced Phillip has a brain tumour. The good news, he's put on weight, his coat is in great condition, his eyes are better...*sigh*
> We're now debating an MRI to determine how far along things are and what can be done to manage it. LV will look into this early next week and if we decide to go ahead - again, best vet in the world - she'll collect Phillip, take him to the specialist, stay with him all the way through (on her day off!), then bring him back to her practice and keep him under observation overnight, as she knows I'll be worried sick as he comes out from under the GA.


Oh that poor sweet boy.
Give LV a big hug


----------



## sdkitty

clevercat said:


> LV just left. The bad news, she's now convinced Phillip has a brain tumour. The good news, he's put on weight, his coat is in great condition, his eyes are better...*sigh*
> We're now debating an MRI to determine how far along things are and what can be done to manage it. LV will look into this early next week and if we decide to go ahead - again, best vet in the world - she'll collect Phillip, take him to the specialist, stay with him all the way through (on her day off!), then bring him back to her practice and keep him under observation overnight, as she knows I'll be worried sick as he comes out from under the GA.


oh, scary!  how old is Phil?


----------



## vinbenphon1

Awwww those playful pics of Phill are just pure melting moments .

Big kisses and scritches for Philly from us and we will keep you all at BBT in our thoughts sending huge positive vibes across the ocean.


----------



## clevercat

sdkitty said:


> oh, scary!  how old is Phil?



We think he's around 12 years old.



vinbenphon1 said:


> Awwww those playful pics of Phill are just pure melting moments .
> 
> Big kisses and scritches for Philly from us and we will keep you all at BBT in our thoughts sending huge positive vibes across the ocean.



Thank you so much, vin. We really need them 
At some point and before I become completely hermit-ised, I will need to leave the house. For now, though, I'm happy to sit with Philly, keeping a watchful eye over his every move.
We've just had a huge storm here - thunder, lightening and torrential rain. Phillip shot into the Clubhouse under the bed and told me he was Staying There Forever. Phillip now hates storms. Who knew?
Earlier today, he fell asleep like this. I had cramp and pins & needles, but couldn't bear to disturb him...


----------



## boxermom

Oh dear. We think that's what took my soulmate dog, Sam. He also had seizures and a history of cancer before we adopted him. I still miss him every day.

Sending much love and gentle hugs. And a gold medal to LV. She's one in a million.(so are you, clever)


----------



## dusty paws

Sending much love and kisses to Phil.


----------



## cats n bags

We are all send healing mojo to Uncle Phil from Stinkums Manor.


----------



## clevercat

Still hovering over Phillip...watching his every move. Himself is hoovering up all the extra attention, not to mention all the extra meals. A side effect of the seizures is an increased appetite and my goodness, Philly is certainly packing it away. Two brefus, elevenses, lunch, pre-dinner snack, two dinners and a slice of turkey. And probably another meal before bedtime.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Oh dear. We think that's what took my soulmate dog, Sam. He also had seizures and a history of cancer before we adopted him. I still miss him every day.
> 
> Sending much love and gentle hugs. And a gold medal to LV. She's one in a million.(so are you, clever)


----------



## clevercat

Watching the Princess Diana programme, snuggling Phillip. Making all I can of every moment we have left. I am getting sadly used to this knot of panic in my stomach, worrying about the next seizure...


----------



## mp4

Sending good thoughts for Phil!  Love him extra and enjoy every moment!!   Please keep us posted.


----------



## Candice0985

Hi Clever, just checking in  I'm sorry to hear about Phils seizure and potential tumour. Thinking positive thoughts for you and Phil  
Lady and Luna send their love


----------



## vinbenphon1

How is everyone going over the pond Clever? Big hugs to Phil especially. And sneak some kisses to Georgie... and Ruben, Molly and the cotton tail girls... and the orangy ladies club. Not to mention those gorgeous tuxedo boys. Murphy can have some too.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> How is everyone going over the pond Clever? Big hugs to Phil especially. And sneak some kisses to Georgie... and Ruben, Molly and the cotton tail girls... and the orangy ladies club. Not to mention those gorgeous tuxedo boys. Murphy can have some too.



Smoochies backatcha from the kittehs of BBT.
Welp, it's booked. LV will collect Philly on Monday night and will be with him right through his MRI on Tuesday. It's fair to say that I'm - to borrow a wonderful expression from @poopsie - sh!tting plaid rabbits at the prospect of this whole thing and what we'll find out...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Smoochies backatcha from the kittehs of BBT.
> Welp, it's booked. LV will collect Philly on Monday night and will be with him right through his MRI on Tuesday. It's fair to say that I'm - to borrow a wonderful expression from @poopsie - sh!tting plaid rabbits at the prospect of this whole thing and what we'll find out...





Whatever the outcome it is better to know  IMO. Hoping for the best possible news for ma Philly


----------



## cats n bags

Thinking of you and Phil and sending positive thoughts and mojo.


----------



## clevercat

Just waved off LV and the sad little scrap that is Phil...
His MRI is booked for 2pm tomorrow afternoon. We've decided that he'll come home straight after, rather than spend another night away from home. LV will give him a drug that should prevent any seizures as he comes out from the GA...I am absolutely terrified about all of this. 
Please continue to hold good thoughts for my little man...


----------



## clevercat

Gah, this little face! I just want him home with me...
Photos from LV. Apparently, Phil is already plotting his escape...


----------



## poopsie

Oh _Phil.........._


----------



## dusty paws

Sending love


----------



## clevercat

This morning's photo from LV. Phil has given her a good pee and poopie sample, and is looking around for brefus...
He's going to be waiting until after his MRI for food.


----------



## poopsie

Poor little starveling


----------



## poopsie

Updates?  How's Phil pheeling?


----------



## boxermom

Oh, poor dear Phil. Hoping for good news and for him to be comfy again.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Updates?  How's Phil pheeling?



He had to have a spinal tap while he was under. I've only been able to communicate with LV via text, she said all is well, but she taken him back with her to her own practice and I'm hoping he'll be back late tonight. I have been feeling nauseated all day...


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> He had to have a spinal tap while he was under. I've only been able to communicate with LV via text, she said all is well, but she taken him back with her to her own practice and I'm hoping he'll be back late tonight. I have been feeling nauseated all day...


Bombarding LV, Phil, and you with healing mojo and good thoughts.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> He had to have a spinal tap while he was under. I've only been able to communicate with LV via text, she said all is well, but she taken him back with her to her own practice and I'm hoping he'll be back late tonight. I have been feeling nauseated all day...




Sending you both much love


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Bombarding LV, Phil, and you with healing mojo and good thoughts.





poopsie said:


> Sending you both much love




LV is on her way here with the little man. Update later. I hope I can shake off this needing to barf feeling soon...


----------



## sdkitty

aww.....healing thoughts to you and Phil


----------



## clevercat

So - the prayers, good thoughts and Purrs Forum juju worked a miracle. Phillip doesn't have a brain tumour. It has yet to sink in. There was some swelling -  spinal tap results will tell us more. Right now, epilepsy is looking strong possibility. 
I am so relieved and so, so thankful for LV.
The young man has eaten two bowls of food and is now busy ridding himself of vet-stink.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> So - the prayers, good thoughts and Purrs Forum juju worked a miracle. Phillip doesn't have a brain tumour. It has yet to sink in. There was some swelling -  spinal tap results will tell us more. Right now, epilepsy is looking strong possibility.
> I am so relieved and so, so thankful for LV.
> The young man has eaten two bowls of food and is now busy ridding himself of vet-stink.
> View attachment 3796418


Yay for being back home again!  

I hope you both have some medicinal ice cream to share.  I imagine you might be a little bit hungry too?


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Yay for being back home again!
> 
> I hope you both have some medicinal ice cream to share.  I imagine you might be a little bit hungry too?



Phil wants a chikkin dinner party on the kitchen floor 
LV said he was so calm throughout and the whole team fell in love with him.
She took a photo of him mid-MRI, he looked so cute in that little tunnel  I am suddenly exhausted and babbling...bedtime at BBT.


----------



## poopsie

So relieved............for _both _of you


----------



## boxermom

I'm feeling relieved also. Thank goodness for LV.  Much love and hugs to you, dear clever and very brave Phil.


----------



## dusty paws

SO GLAD to hear this update clever! 

also - just noticed this thread hit 11,000 posts! 11 is my favorite number too


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> SO GLAD to hear this update clever!
> 
> also - just noticed this thread hit 11,000 posts! 11 is my favorite number too



11,000!!! Who'd have thunk, all those years ago when I started this thread...

The little man seems to be recovering well after his Ghastly Ordeal...here he is having his MRI yesterday


----------



## cats n bags

Is Phil in a cat holder under a big MRI, or do they make little cat-sized tubes now?

How is he feeling today?  I hope he was able to make up for the missed meals yesterday, but didn't barf them back up.


----------



## sdkitty

sweet!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hooray for nooossss tumour


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Is Phil in a cat holder under a big MRI, or do they make little cat-sized tubes now?
> 
> How is he feeling today?  I hope he was able to make up for the missed meals yesterday, but didn't barf them back up.



Ooh, I don't know - it looked to me like a little cat size MRI. I must ask LV.
Phil now has an eye infection. It never rains etc.etc. Other than that, the only test results left to come back are the viral results - everything else is clear! Apparently epilepsy is diagnosed by ruling out everything else, so we shall see...
Philly shows off his vet wounds



I am drugged up and full of a cold, the result of worrying about Phillip, a very stressful work week and commuting with hoards of people. 
Meanwhile and because everyone is annoyed that this is turning into the Phillip Phread, some peekchures
Georgie sharing snacks with Grandpaw clevercat


Little Livvie, the Glamourpuss


Ruben gots bocks


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Ooh, I don't know - it looked to me like a little cat size MRI. I must ask LV.
> Phil now has an eye infection. It never rains etc.etc. Other than that, the only test results left to come back are the viral results - everything else is clear! Apparently epilepsy is diagnosed by ruling out everything else, so we shall see...
> Philly shows off his vet wounds
> View attachment 3799890
> View attachment 3799891
> 
> I am drugged up and full of a cold, the result of worrying about Phillip, a very stressful work week and commuting with hoards of people.
> Meanwhile and because everyone is annoyed that this is turning into the Phillip Phread, some peekchures
> Georgie sharing snacks with Grandpaw clevercat
> View attachment 3799895
> 
> Little Livvie, the Glamourpuss
> View attachment 3799897
> 
> Ruben gots bocks
> View attachment 3799896


Is the little oringy Georgie Porgie eating CHEETOS?!?!?!?  Stinky Day is still elebentyone days away, but we are starting to get excited about it.  

I hope you all get to feeling better now that you have some time to hide out in the cave for a few days.


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> Ooh, I don't know - it looked to me like a little cat size MRI. I must ask LV.
> Phil now has an eye infection. It never rains etc.etc. Other than that, the only test results left to come back are the viral results - everything else is clear! Apparently epilepsy is diagnosed by ruling out everything else, so we shall see...
> Philly shows off his vet wounds
> View attachment 3799890
> View attachment 3799891
> 
> I am drugged up and full of a cold, the result of worrying about Phillip, a very stressful work week and commuting with hoards of people.
> Meanwhile and because everyone is annoyed that this is turning into the Phillip Phread, some peekchures
> Georgie sharing snacks with Grandpaw clevercat
> View attachment 3799895
> 
> Little Livvie, the Glamourpuss
> View attachment 3799897
> 
> Ruben gots bocks
> View attachment 3799896


  all of my favorites!!!  So happy to hear the good news about Phil!!!!  YAY!


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> Is the little oringy Georgie Porgie eating CHEETOS?!?!?!?  Stinky Day is still elebentyone days away, but we are starting to get excited about it.
> 
> I hope you all get to feeling better now that you have some time to hide out in the cave for a few days.



Georgie is obsessed. Over here, they're called Wotsits. I must put some in the Stinkums Manor Christmas Bocks so you can contrast and compare. You know, for Science 
I.cannot.WAIT.for Stinky Day...not too many more sleeps, thank goodness.
I am still doped up on the cold meds, but not feeling as foul as I did yesterday. Luckily, I don't need to go anywhere for the he next few days...
Today's peekchures  as you can see, Phil's eye is painful. He's on drops for it, which means I am taking my life into my hands twice a day. Phillip does.not.want.


----------



## boxermom

They all look terribly deprived.

Phil has my sympathy with the painful eye--my allergies especially hurt my eyes and this summer has been the worst. The eclipse is happening today (we're in the 97% coverage zone) and of course it's raining.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> They all look terribly deprived.
> 
> Phil has my sympathy with the painful eye--my allergies especially hurt my eyes and this summer has been the worst. The eclipse is happening today (we're in the 97% coverage zone) and of course it's raining.



How was the eclipse, boxermom? I watched it on the news over here...it gave me shivers and I teared up, but I am a tree-hugger at heart.
Phillip continues to be non-cooperative with his drops, this evening I ended up with more on me than went into his eye. *sigh* 
Still waiting for spinal tap and viral test results, too...
Meanwhile, lookit little Clawed! @poopsie I remain convinced he and Keaton teh Moose are brothers from another mother


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> How was the eclipse, boxermom? I watched it on the news over here...it gave me shivers and I teared up, but I am a tree-hugger at heart.
> Phillip continues to be non-cooperative with his drops, this evening I ended up with more on me than went into his eye. *sigh*
> Still waiting for spinal tap and viral test results, too...
> Meanwhile, lookit little Clawed! @poopsie I remain convinced he and Keaton teh Moose are brothers from another mother
> View attachment 3802564





OMG! Yes........yes! They most definitely are. Lookit the SIZE of that handsome boi


----------



## clevercat

And the reason I am squished like a pretzel on the sofa this evening...Ssshhhh, be very very quiet...William sleeping


----------



## boxermom

LOL at Wills. I'm afraid when on a plane I look like him ( not as cute, tho). I fall asleep and my mouth is open.

Clever, we had a miracle! The clouds parted for the eclipse and it was visible and incredible. At 97%, it was dramatic. The sun so orange and at our peak, just a tiny sliver on top was visible. I was so entranced I forgot to take a photo. It actually dimmed (about 2:40pm) and got cooler for a few minutes. We're on the very southern coast of North Carolina so not that far from the total zone. We were lucky.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Oh Phil... kisses and pats and more smooches. Hopefully that eye will be the last yucky thing you have for everzzzz.
Love william's sleepy peectures. And was that Beaker photo bombing on Phil?


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> LOL at Wills. I'm afraid when on a plane I look like him ( not as cute, tho). I fall asleep and my mouth is open.
> 
> Clever, we had a miracle! The clouds parted for the eclipse and it was visible and incredible. At 97%, it was dramatic. The sun so orange and at our peak, just a tiny sliver on top was visible. I was so entranced I forgot to take a photo. It actually dimmed (about 2:40pm) and got cooler for a few minutes. We're on the very southern coast of North Carolina so not that far from the total zone. We were lucky.



I'm so happy for you - and so envious! Watching it on TV was just not enough...last time we had an eclipse here in the UK (1999?), I was working at Selfridges and still remember dashing out, glasses in hand, to see...well, not much as it turned out. Clouds, mainly. Typical British weather.



vinbenphon1 said:


> Oh Phil... kisses and pats and more smooches. Hopefully that eye will be the last yucky thing you have for everzzzz.
> Love william's sleepy peectures. And was that Beaker photo bombing on Phil?



Why yes, that was little Beaks. And here she is again...


Today's Phillip photo. He had an owie on his nose that I'm relieved to see is healing up.


----------



## clevercat

A Facebook friend thought Maddie should have her name in lights  Miss Cottontail remains unimpressed.


----------



## clevercat

Phillip prepares for the long weekend...


----------



## clevercat

Gramma's little man...


----------



## clevercat

Belleh floof!


----------



## clevercat

Phil is having a rough day. Please hold good thoughts for him.


----------



## sdkitty

clevercat said:


> Phil is having a rough day. Please hold good thoughts for him.


feel better Phil....and Clever.  holding positive thoughts for the little guy


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Phil is having a rough day. Please hold good thoughts for him.


Sending lots of healing mojo and feel better vibes to Unkle Phil.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Phil is having a rough day. Please hold good thoughts for him.


Thinking of you Phil with all our might


----------



## luvprada

clevercat said:


> Phillip prepares for the long weekend...
> View attachment 3805799



He has a very rough life! [emoji4]Sending good thoughts his way


----------



## boxermom

Thinking good thoughts for you, dear Phil!


----------



## dusty paws

sending phil all our good thoughts


----------



## poopsie

Oh noes. Oh poor Phil. Please pheel better soon


----------



## clevercat

Thank you all for the good thoughts - I'm so happy to report Philly seems much brighter today. Yesterday, he didn't really want his food, then had D+++, followed by vomiting, followed by curling into a little ball and worrying the becheeses out of me.
Please excuse his messy 'I just scarfed brefus' face and eyes...


----------



## clevercat

Also - horrid photo quality, but it's the first time I've ever seen Mini Bean and Maddie sitting together.


Speaking of Mini Bean, here's little Livvie with Mr Murphy. Teh balcony scene from Romeow and Juliet, perhaps?


----------



## clevercat

Watching terrible footage of the floods in Texas. One of my FB friends has lost absolutely everything and doesn't know yet if her cats (she had a sanctuary) are safe. Heartbroken.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Watching terrible footage of the floods in Texas. One of my FB friends has lost absolutely everything and doesn't know yet if her cats (she had a sanctuary) are safe. Heartbroken.



It is hard to watch the storm coverage.  I hope your friend and her cats will be OK and can rebuild.


----------



## dusty paws

Clever please let me know when your friend is safe and if she will take donations through PayPal.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> Clever please let me know when your friend is safe and if she will take donations through PayPal.



Thank you so much, dusty paws. I'll ask her once things have settled.


----------



## clevercat

Jasmine


----------



## vinbenphon1

I hope your Texan friend is ok Clever, and that her cats are found safe and sound. I don't watch or read the news so I had no idea what had happened. DH filled me in after I read your post.. so I will be anxiously awaiting any updates...

We also need some happy mojo down here. Bennett is spending another night in hospital. He was not well on Sunday morning and didn't eat or drink all day. Monday he was the same so he went to the hospital. His bloods came back fine and they put him on a drip. Today he had an ultrasound and they discovered no motility in his stomach. They have given him some ABs in case it's a bacterial infection. If he doesn't eat by the morning he will have to have a feeding tube put in... SMH we were treading a stuck hairball, now I would give anything for it to be a hairball.


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Jasmine
> View attachment 3808568
> View attachment 3808569


Beautiful girl.. that is one huge smile.


----------



## watermelon119

you are so kind and Figaro is so sweet hope you both be fine


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> I hope your Texan friend is ok Clever, and that her cats are found safe and sound. I don't watch or read the news so I had no idea what had happened. DH filled me in after I read your post.. so I will be anxiously awaiting any updates...
> 
> We also need some happy mojo down here. Bennett is spending another night in hospital. He was not well on Sunday morning and didn't eat or drink all day. Monday he was the same so he went to the hospital. His bloods came back fine and they put him on a drip. Today he had an ultrasound and they discovered no motility in his stomach. They have given him some ABs in case it's a bacterial infection. If he doesn't eat by the morning he will have to have a feeding tube put in... SMH we were treading a stuck hairball, now I would give anything for it to be a hairball.



Oh my goodness, vin - poor Benny-Ben. I am sending good thoughts, white light and very powerful kittin juju to Bennett, and to you and Mr V. Please get better, little man!


----------



## cats n bags

vinbenphon1 said:


> I hope your Texan friend is ok Clever, and that her cats are found safe and sound. I don't watch or read the news so I had no idea what had happened. DH filled me in after I read your post.. so I will be anxiously awaiting any updates...
> 
> We also need some happy mojo down here. Bennett is spending another night in hospital. He was not well on Sunday morning and didn't eat or drink all day. Monday he was the same so he went to the hospital. His bloods came back fine and they put him on a drip. Today he had an ultrasound and they discovered no motility in his stomach. They have given him some ABs in case it's a bacterial infection. If he doesn't eat by the morning he will have to have a feeding tube put in... SMH we were treading a stuck hairball, now I would give anything for it to be a hairball.


Sending healing mojo to Mr. Bennett.  I hope he gets his appetite back soon and doesn't have anything seriously wrong with him.


----------



## clevercat

Today's Philly Photo. He is none too impressed with mama continually taking his peekchures. Phillip does not approve of paparazze.


----------



## miss_chiff

vinbenphon1 said:


> I hope your Texan friend is ok Clever, and that her cats are found safe and sound. I don't watch or read the news so I had no idea what had happened. DH filled me in after I read your post.. so I will be anxiously awaiting any updates...
> 
> We also need some happy mojo down here. Bennett is spending another night in hospital. He was not well on Sunday morning and didn't eat or drink all day. Monday he was the same so he went to the hospital. His bloods came back fine and they put him on a drip. Today he had an ultrasound and they discovered no motility in his stomach. They have given him some ABs in case it's a bacterial infection. If he doesn't eat by the morning he will have to have a feeding tube put in... SMH we were treading a stuck hairball, now I would give anything for it to be a hairball.


Sorry to hear...
Have they tried using barium, then an x-ray?      I had a beloved Jack Russel that had a corn cob piece stuck at the beginning of the intestine. It didn't show up on the x-ray(in intestine), but did when he was opened up (they thought it was a small ball in his stomach or tumor ). Prior to having him go in, he didn't eat and didn't want to drink either. Good thing Bennet's blood is normal, that would rule out renal failure.  Wishing Bennet recovery.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Thanks @clevercat and @cats n bags. Big fingers crossed he will eat today. DH went down first thing to drop off his favourite treats. They are doing anti nauseous drugs and appetite stimulants this morning. If still nothing he will come home to see if he will eat at home. Then last resort is the feeding tube no later than the morning as we are getting close to the liver shutting down stage. No clue about the cause... not cancer or anything else visible, so apart from bacteria infection it is a mystery.


----------



## vinbenphon1

miss_chiff said:


> Sorry to hear...
> Have they tried using barium, then an x-ray?      I had a beloved Jack Russel that had a corn cob piece stuck at the beginning of the intestine. It didn't show up on the x-ray(in intestine), but did when he was opened up (they thought it was a small ball in his stomach or tumor ). Prior to having him go in, he didn't eat and didn't want to drink either. Good thing Bennet's blood is normal, that would rule out renal failure.  Wishing Bennet recovery.


Thanks miss_chiff. They did an ultrasound yesterday. No blockage. His digestive system just seems to have shut down for some reason. His bowel is still active though. His stomach lining is thickened and inflamed so they suspect infection but nothing conclusive so far.

Lucky they got the corn cob out. Amazes me how they swallow such things .


----------



## miss_chiff

vinbenphon1 said:


> Thanks miss_chiff. They did an ultrasound yesterday. No blockage. His digestive system just seems to have shut down for some reason. His bowel is still active though. His stomach lining is thickened and inflamed so they suspect infection but nothing conclusive so far.
> Lucky they got the corn cob out. Amazes me how they swallow such things .



Yah...it's hard to know what these critter get a hold of that makes them sick. Like the corncob piece my dog had to of found in the yard brought in by a squirrel or something as it's fenced. One time before that was a fingerling potato that we did give him led to surgery. Currently, I have four dogs. I introduced a new dog bone/chew for them. They got sick and had horrible smelling diahrea. Come to find out after looking it up, the item had been recalled due to a 'cleaning chemical'?!  that had been used in the batch. (Thought I'd include that tidbit as it may help someone else). Crazy.  
Again, hope things go well!


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Thanks @clevercat and @cats n bags. Big fingers crossed he will eat today. DH went down first thing to drop off his favourite treats. They are doing anti nauseous drugs and appetite stimulants this morning. If still nothing he will come home to see if he will eat at home. Then last resort is the feeding tube no later than the morning as we are getting close to the liver shutting down stage. No clue about the cause... not cancer or anything else visible, so apart from bacteria infection it is a mystery.



Oh Bennett...please eat something! Vin, you and Mr V must be frantic. Holding good thoughts and sending lots of love from everyone at BBT


----------



## dusty paws

Sending our love down under!


----------



## clevercat

Maddie and SuperRubes are thinking of cousin Bennett...


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Oh Bennett...please eat something! Vin, you and Mr V must be frantic. Holding good thoughts and sending lots of love from everyone at BBT


Yep the stress-ometer is definitely rising. He is home now picked him up at midday and the 'assisted feeding' started at 6m every two hours until midnight. It all stayed down (yay), but I noticed something when I was cleaning up his chiny chin of spillages... a swallen cheek. I did notice earlier that his eye was semi closed, but thought he was just zonked out. Me tinking a Toothache??? The pwer of positive mojo perhaps has caused a twist of fate? Mobile vet coming today. They are anti feeding tube, so we will keep pushing food and some pain meds today.


----------



## vinbenphon1

dusty paws said:


> Sending our love down under!


Thank you dusty.


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Yep the stress-ometer is definitely rising. He is home now picked him up at midday and the 'assisted feeding' started at 6m every two hours until midnight. It all stayed down (yay), but I noticed something when I was cleaning up his chiny chin of spillages... a swallen cheek. I did notice earlier that his eye was semi closed, but thought he was just zonked out. Me tinking a Toothache??? The pwer of positive mojo perhaps has caused a twist of fate? Mobile vet coming today. They are anti feeding tube, so we will keep pushing food and some pain meds today.



Could it be something as simple as an abscess, I wonder? I'm glad the mobile vet is going to get involved, I know you really trust him. Sending good juju to Bennett! Please let us know


----------



## clevercat

Big, yuge, enormous news from Phillip this morning. All his tests came back clear - the virals, the spinal tap - all of them. What this means is Philly has epilepsy. I know this isn't something to celebrate but when I consider the alternative, I remember LV telling me (back in June) if it was a brain tumour, Phil may have as little as three months left...
Now - although I'll forever be on edge looking for signs of a seizure - I feel I can breath again. Unless and until his fitting happens regularly, he won't even need meds. Yay Philly-man


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> Big, yuge, enormous news from Phillip this morning. All his tests came back clear - the virals, the spinal tap - all of them. What this means is Philly has epilepsy. I know this isn't something to celebrate but when I consider the alternative, I remember LV telling me (back in June) if it was a brain tumour, Phil may have as little as three months left...
> Now - although I'll forever be on edge looking for signs of a seizure - I feel I can breath again. Unless and until his fitting happens regularly, he won't even need meds. Yay Philly-man


That is the freakin, yugest goodest news I've heard in ages. So happy for ma wittle Philly man....


----------



## miss_chiff

vinbenphon1 said:


> Yep the stress-ometer is definitely rising. He is home now picked him up at midday and the 'assisted feeding' started at 6m every two hours until midnight. It all stayed down (yay), but I noticed something when I was cleaning up his chiny chin of spillages... a swallen cheek. I did notice earlier that his eye was semi closed, but thought he was just zonked out. Me tinking a Toothache??? The pwer of positive mojo perhaps has caused a twist of fate? Mobile vet coming today. They are anti feeding tube, so we will keep pushing food and some pain meds today.


How's Bennet today?


----------



## vinbenphon1

miss_chiff said:


> How's Bennet today?


Hi Miss chiff
Looks like it may be bad teeth, but vet thinks it is still gastro and the tooth is contributing to his symtems. Still no joy on his eating unassisted. Had some positive signs though, no retching, gagging or excessive drooling today. He purred and meowed when I woke him this morning. We have set up a camera in his room and it is both the most boring and intriguing tv. He shows interest in food, so far as to look at it. Almost like there is a devil on his shoulder telling him no don't eat that, food is bad. He is grooming himself so that is a good sign.


----------



## miss_chiff

vinbenphon1 said:


> Hi Miss chiff
> Looks like it may be bad teeth, but vet thinks it is still gastro and the tooth is contributing to his symtems. Still no joy on his eating unassisted. Had some positive signs though, no retching, gagging or excessive drooling today. He purred and meowed when I woke him this morning. We have set up a camera in his room and it is both the most boring and intriguing tv. He shows interest in food, so far as to look at it. Almost like there is a devil on his shoulder telling him no don't eat that, food is bad. He is grooming himself so that is a good sign.


Thanks for the update. It's sounding more reassuring. You're a good mom keeping tabs on him and watching out for every little thing.  It also helps us reading of your experience, perhaps it can help one of us in the future. 
 Sounds the antibiotics may be kicking in, helping both the tummy and perhaps the toothache if that's the case...nice. 
 I've had talks about the teeth with my vet. With these little animals, their teeth are so close to the sinuses/eyes and brain, that a single bad tooth can cause all kinds of trouble. My friend's dog almost lost an eye because of an overlooked tooth infection. Good on you for noticing the tooth issue in the first place. Tough seeing our babies sick and trying to find out the root cause when nothing is obvious. Thx again for the update, I am/was genuinely curious.


----------



## boxermom

Very good news on Phab Phil. He's been through so much-- hope he has a good, long time of relatively good health and happiness.

I have all you feline experts for the many cat-related bits of information I've learned in this thread. Who knew their dental health was so vital to overall health? But humans are learning that too. And which diseases are manageable and which strike fear in a cat lover's heart. It's made me a better friend to my cat-loving family and friends.[emoji177]


----------



## vinbenphon1

Thanks everyone for your kind words and positive thoughts. Bennett is eating chicken this morning. I am deliriously happy.


----------



## cats n bags

vinbenphon1 said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind words and positive thoughts. Bennett is eating chicken this morning. I am deliriously happy.


Winner winner chikkin dinner!  I hope Bennett is well on the road to recovery.


----------



## dusty paws

Hi all would love some good thoughts. Ollie has gone blind in one eye. My vet says he's not in pain but his sight is definitely gone. I'm having a hard time adjusting - his eye is completely clouded over. He still wants to eat and is feisty... I would just appreciate some warm fuzzies for the poor guy.


----------



## miss_chiff

dusty paws said:


> Hi all would love some good thoughts. Ollie has gone blind in one eye. My vet says he's not in pain but his sight is definitely gone. I'm having a hard time adjusting - his eye is completely clouded over. He still wants to eat and is feisty... I would just appreciate some warm fuzzies for the poor guy.


Hi dusty paws, I'm sorry to hear about his eye. Not only am I going to send warm fuzzies your way, I'm going to assure you he'll be ok, and should adjust just fine. One of my dogs captured my heart at the rescue we volunteer at. The day she got pulled from animal control was the day I fell in love with her and her crazy bulging bug eye (was my shift the day she was brought to our shelter). Turned out the vet recommended the eye be removed. I was quite concerned she might miss it, or it would effect her. Well, she might crash into the doorway on her way racing outside with the other dogs, but she does just fine. Still plays with the other dogs, kinda cute to see how she adjusts her play strategy. I'll post some photos that might cheer you up. Ps. I have her wear goggles in the convertible to protect the eye she has left from flying debris.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> Hi all would love some good thoughts. Ollie has gone blind in one eye. My vet says he's not in pain but his sight is definitely gone. I'm having a hard time adjusting - his eye is completely clouded over. He still wants to eat and is feisty... I would just appreciate some warm fuzzies for the poor guy.



Warm fuzzies, good thoughts and ultra-powerful BBT kittin juju on the way to you. As @miss_chiff says, animals adjust really well. Do you remember my blind boy, Bear? He went blind just before I adopted him. He coped so well, I remember watching in awe as he picked his way around anything new, learning how to navigate and finding the cosiest of nap-spots. Ollie will be just fine - just remember not to move the furniture! Sending you many, many ​


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Very good news on Phab Phil. He's been through so much-- hope he has a good, long time of relatively good health and happiness.
> 
> I have all you feline experts for the many cat-related bits of information I've learned in this thread. Who knew their dental health was so vital to overall health? But humans are learning that too. And which diseases are manageable and which strike fear in a cat lover's heart. It's made me a better friend to my cat-loving family and friends.[emoji177]



You have always been such a support to me throughout my rescue mission, boxermom. I love how this thread has bought people together.



vinbenphon1 said:


> Thanks everyone for your kind words and positive thoughts. Bennett is eating chicken this morning. I am deliriously happy.



William insists on chikkin breakfast this morning, as he feels it was his magical juju that did the majority of the work in getting Benny-Ben to eat again.  I'm so happy for you and Mr Vin...keep up the snacking, Bennett!


----------



## vinbenphon1

dusty paws said:


> Hi all would love some good thoughts. Ollie has gone blind in one eye. My vet says he's not in pain but his sight is definitely gone. I'm having a hard time adjusting - his eye is completely clouded over. He still wants to eat and is feisty... I would just appreciate some warm fuzzies for the poor guy.


Sending heaps and lots of warm fuzzies to Ollie and hugs to you dusty


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> William insists on chikkin breakfast this morning, as he feels it was his magical juju that did the majority of the work in getting Benny-Ben to eat again.  I'm so happy for you and Mr Vin...keep up the snacking, Bennett!


Bennett sending big tanks to William for da magical juju....


----------



## vinbenphon1

cats n bags said:


> Winner winner chikkin dinner!  I hope Bennett is well on the road to recovery.


Lol. Me too. I'm chillin ma champagne as we speak.... yeeehaaaaaaa


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Bennett sending big tanks to William for da magical juju....
> View attachment 3812507


l
Bennett's looking really good, vin!


----------



## luvprada

miss_chiff said:


> View attachment 3812342
> View attachment 3812340
> View attachment 3812341



Great photo!


----------



## dusty paws

Thanks all for the love - much appreciated and back at you all.


----------



## dusty paws

Thanks everyone for all of your good thoughts for my little guy throughout the years.
Unfortunately Ollie passed this afternoon. Hopefully he is at the bridge with Abby, spooky, and all of our others.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> Thanks everyone for all of your good thoughts for my little guy throughout the years.
> Unfortunately Ollie passed this afternoon. Hopefully he is at the bridge with Abby, spooky, and all of our others.


Oh dusty, no...I'm so sorry. What a horrible shock for you. Safe passage to Rainbow Bridge, sweet Ollie. Your fur family will be waiting at the gates...


----------



## dusty paws

Thanks clever. He had been staying with Mom and dad closer to the vet so they brought him home to me last night. Held him one last time this morning and found him a bit later. Mom said he wanted to see me one more time.


----------



## luvprada

dusty paws said:


> Thanks clever. He had been staying with Mom and dad closer to the vet so they brought him home to me last night. Held him one last time this morning and found him a bit later. Mom said he wanted to see me one more time.



I'm so terribly sorry. I know words don't help heal the pain. I truly believe he is at the Rainbow Bridge waiting for you as my beloved dogs are waiting for me...


----------



## miss_chiff

dusty paws said:


> Thanks everyone for all of your good thoughts for my little guy throughout the years.
> Unfortunately Ollie passed this afternoon. Hopefully he is at the bridge with Abby, spooky, and all of our others.


Oh gosh...I'm so sorry! I know (we all know) how crushing that can be. Hugs!


----------



## vinbenphon1

dusty paws said:


> Thanks clever. He had been staying with Mom and dad closer to the vet so they brought him home to me last night. Held him one last time this morning and found him a bit later. Mom said he wanted to see me one more time.


I am so sorry for your loss Dusty. I am in tears reading this. So heartbreaking and such a beautiful moment at the same time, that Ollie just wanted to be by your side before he crossed the rainbow bridge.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> Thanks clever. He had been staying with Mom and dad closer to the vet so they brought him home to me last night. Held him one last time this morning and found him a bit later. Mom said he wanted to see me one more time.



I believe Ollie stayed long enough to say goodbye to his family...he was blessed to make it home and be able to pass somewhere he felt safe and loved, with people he loved close by. And now I'm crying again. Sending love and hugs to the paws household


----------



## luvprada

I had a Pom mix ( although my husband says there wasn't any Pom in him[emoji4]}. He was a beloved rescue. He came to us with 3 legs (he had been hit by a car the night before his 2nd birthday) and then dumped in a shelter when his 'family' had a baby. The 'family' left his vet paperwork at the shelter that's how I know when he was hit by a car.  I saw him on Petfinder and drove 3 hours by myself to get him. He settled right into my car just like if he had ridden with me many times before.

I went out of town for work in 4/11/11. My husband told me the next night that Harry was having a hard time standing. The vet said it was his back giving out and at 13 there were no good options. I'll never forget that when I returned home Harry was sitting at the top of the stairs looking at me. His face lite up with such joy, I will never forget how he looked (he was my dog). I am so glad to have him in my heart and remember how he was as so happy to see me.

Losing a beloved pet is one of the worst things. They are with us such a short time compared to how long we live. I'm greatful for every moment.

Ollie will always be in your heart. Again I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## boxermom

Yay for Bennett!

And sending hugs to you, dusty. I'm so sorry about Ollie. He knew he was loved.


----------



## sdkitty

so sorry for your loss


dusty paws said:


> Thanks clever. He had been staying with Mom and dad closer to the vet so they brought him home to me last night. Held him one last time this morning and found him a bit later. Mom said he wanted to see me one more time.


----------



## poopsie

Geeze..........so many kitteh problems 
I almost had to take the Keek into the emergency vet last night. It was 113 degrees by our place yesterday and she was in some distress when I got home from work. 
I dug out the carrier but it upset her so much that I feared it would be counterproductive to shove her into a hot car (it was still 95 when I got home at 7:30) and drive there.
So I cooled her down with cool cloths and cool water and cold tuna. 
Thankfully it is cool cloudy and showery today.


----------



## sdkitty

poopsie said:


> Geeze..........so many kitteh problems
> I almost had to take the Keek into the emergency vet last night. It was 113 degrees by our place yesterday and she was in some distress when I got home from work.
> I dug out the carrier but it upset her so much that I feared it would be counterproductive to shove her into a hot car (it was still 95 when I got home at 7:30) and drive there.
> So I cooled her down with cool cloths and cool water and cold tuna.
> Thankfully it is cool cloudy and showery today.


well cool compared to yesterday - still 90 degrees on our covered patio
glad your kitty is ok...I KWUM - sometimes taking them to the vet is such a stress it makes matters worse.  My abby died at the vet.  She had some unidentified injury.  I set her carrier on the counter and she collapsed.  They told me to leave her there and go home.  When I got home she was already dead.  Probably died from a stroke or something but I swear smelling the vet's office was the last straw for her.


----------



## clevercat

@poopsie I meant to quote you


113???  That's just wrong. Don't they know it's supposed to be Autumn soon? How's Keeks doing today, any better? Poor girl. Poor you, too. 
It's still a little too humid over here, so much so that the kittins have been hunkered down in front of the fans all day.
Tonight I have the monumental task of cramming Georgie into a carrier. Tomorrow is his big dental day and I am really nervous about it. Still, he'll feel so much better after those toofers come out...
Meanwhile, Phil's insurance issued the third cheque to LV's practice. This was for the MRI and spinal tap - £2294  I am so, so thankful he is insured.


----------



## clevercat

Georgie is all tucked up in his luxury suite. LV said he is grumbling about the service and lack of food. I can't wait until he is back home with me...


----------



## clevercat

luvprada said:


> I had a Pom mix ( although my husband says there wasn't any Pom in him[emoji4]}. He was a beloved rescue. He came to us with 3 legs (he had been hit by a car the night before his 2nd birthday) and then dumped in a shelter when his 'family' had a baby. The 'family' left his vet paperwork at the shelter that's how I know when he was hit by a car.  I saw him on Petfinder and drove 3 hours by myself to get him. He settled right into my car just like if he had ridden with me many times before.
> 
> I went out of town for work in 4/11/11. My husband told me the next night that Harry was having a hard time standing. The vet said it was his back giving out and at 13 there were no good options. I'll never forget that when I returned home Harry was sitting at the top of the stairs looking at me. His face lite up with such joy, I will never forget how he looked (he was my dog). I am so glad to have him in my heart and remember how he was as so happy to see me.
> 
> Losing a beloved pet is one of the worst things. They are with us such a short time compared to how long we live. I'm greatful for every moment.
> 
> Ollie will always be in your heart. Again I am so sorry for your loss.



It's heartbreaking, but how lovely Harry *waited* for you. You're so right, they're with us for such a short time - and no matter how long it is, six months, six years, sixteen - it's never long enough.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> @poopsie I meant to quote you
> 
> 
> 113???  That's just wrong. Don't they know it's supposed to be Autumn soon? How's Keeks doing today, any better? Poor girl. Poor you, too.
> It's still a little too humid over here, so much so that the kittins have been hunkered down in front of the fans all day.
> Tonight I have the monumental task of cramming Georgie into a carrier. Tomorrow is his big dental day and I am really nervous about it. Still, he'll feel so much better after those toofers come out...
> Meanwhile, Phil's insurance issued the third cheque to LV's practice. This was for the MRI and spinal tap - £2294  I am so, so thankful he is insured.



The Keek is back to whatever passes for normal in these parts. She really had me worried. She is in her teens now and is a bit full figured. So i think it got to her a bit more than the others. Plus she has that dense undercoat.
Thankfully it has cooled waaaaaaaaaay down the last two days........like 20-30 degrees cooler. But the ber months are the hottest. September is the worst. We have had our worst wildfires in late October/early November.
Eeeeeeepppppp at that bill!!!!!!!   I always say that I prefer being sick myself as my copay is only $5
So when is the Porgie one due home?


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> @poopsie I meant to quote you
> 
> 
> 113???  That's just wrong. Don't they know it's supposed to be Autumn soon? How's Keeks doing today, any better? Poor girl. Poor you, too.
> It's still a little too humid over here, so much so that the kittins have been hunkered down in front of the fans all day.
> Tonight I have the monumental task of cramming Georgie into a carrier. Tomorrow is his big dental day and I am really nervous about it. Still, he'll feel so much better after those toofers come out...
> Meanwhile, Phil's insurance issued the third cheque to LV's practice. This was for the MRI and spinal tap - £2294  I am so, so thankful he is insured.


Holy smokes... Phil definitely has expensive taste lol....Bennett's bill so far is $1080 AUD. 
So spooky... I woke up thinking about Georgie this morning. Although it was in relation to the lack of peectures . We will be putting on the possie vibes for his dental visit.

Thank you for all the amazing mojo Clever, Bennett is doing so much better. He was eating like a wood chipper yesterday and his first solid poo this morning. Yay. He too has to have some tooffy pegs out soon when he is a bit stronger. He lost nearly a kilo of weight (2.2 lb). The things we do for our fur babies .


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> The Keek is back to whatever passes for normal in these parts. She really had me worried. She is in her teens now and is a bit full figured. So i think it got to her a bit more than the others. Plus she has that dense undercoat.
> Thankfully it has cooled waaaaaaaaaay down the last two days........like 20-30 degrees cooler. But the ber months are the hottest. September is the worst. We have had our worst wildfires in late October/early November.
> Eeeeeeepppppp at that bill!!!!!!!   I always say that I prefer being sick myself as my copay is only $5
> So when is the Porgie one due home?



Lol, Keeks is like many of us here at BBT with the fuller figure  I'm so glad she is feeling better - and that it's cooler. It's still humid here. I want cold, crispy bright mornings. NAOW.
Georgie is, as I write, still under GA. LV said he needs almost all his toofers out, including his canines. Poor George. I just hope he feels better for having them removed. His breath of late has been - as Grandpaw clevercat said recently as George sighed into his face - 'straight from Satan's bottom' 



vinbenphon1 said:


> Holy smokes... Phil definitely has expensive taste lol....Bennett's bill so far is $1080 AUD.
> So spooky... I woke up thinking about Georgie this morning. Although it was in relation to the lack of peectures . We will be putting on the possie vibes for his dental visit.
> 
> Thank you for all the amazing mojo Clever, Bennett is doing so much better. He was eating like a wood chipper yesterday and his first solid poo this morning. Yay. He too has to have some tooffy pegs out soon when he is a bit stronger. He lost nearly a kilo of weight (2.2 lb). The things we do for our fur babies .



Yay, the all-powerful Emperor William juju is working its magic. Lol at Bennett 'eating like a wood chipper'. Keep it up little man! 
As for vet fees...I've spent almost £2000 on three dental surgeries this year. So Phillip's insurance has been a lifesaver. Last year, we claimed around £800 for his ear surgery. This year - to date and including the MRI, it's around £3500. I should think of this every time I gripe about the amount of money I pay to Direct Line each month...


----------



## clevercat

An hour later and George is STILL in surgery...


----------



## clevercat

George is recovering after a three hour surgery. I am somewhat stressed and can't wait to get him home - although he may have to stay at the practice tonight.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> George is recovering after a three hour surgery. I am somewhat stressed and can't wait to get him home - although he may have to stay at the practice tonight.


I'm glad you finally have an update that he is in recovery.  That must have been some pretty serious dental work for the poor guy.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> I'm glad you finally have an update that he is in recovery.  That must have been some pretty serious dental work for the poor guy.



I don't think George has many teef left...anyway, He's a bit sore,poor man, so he's been dosed with methadone. Very happy to say LV is bringing him back this evening - we are having pizza and wine nomnomnonm


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I don't think George has many teef left...anyway, He's a bit sore,poor man, so he's been dosed with methadone. Very happy to say LV is bringing him back this evening - we are having pizza and wine nomnomnonm





Is he home yet??????


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Is he home yet??????


He's home. His poor little mouth is all swollen and he is feeling Very Cross about it. It didn't help that the first thing he did was head to the biscuit bowl - not the wisest move after a three hour dental surgery...
LV has just left - exhausted after a long day. A glass of wine and some pizza and we both felt better by the time she left. Also -  yay, pizza for brefus tomorrow!  
I'll post photos tomorrow of George's paperwork showing the number of extractions. He has just three teef left.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> He's home. His poor little mouth is all swollen and he is feeling Very Cross about it. It didn't help that the first thing he did was head to the biscuit bowl - not the wisest move after a three hour dental surgery...
> LV has just left - exhausted after a long day. A glass of wine and some pizza and we both felt better by the time she left. Also -  yay, pizza for brefus tomorrow!
> I'll post photos tomorrow of George's paperwork showing the number of extractions. He has just three teef left.



Oh the poor little man. Sending lots of love


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Oh the poor little man. Sending lots of love


Bedtime here...exhausted. I've left Georgie in the lounge, napping on my laptop.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Bedtime here...exhausted. I've left Georgie in the lounge, napping on my laptop.




Sleep tight 

I may go take a nap myself............................


----------



## vinbenphon1

Heel quicly Georgie.  And kisses


----------



## clevercat

Welp, we made it through the night. The cats slept through like small angelic cherubs - I was the one who couldn't relax, getting up every couple of hours to check on Georgie and of course, phabulous Phillip. Note to self: a large glass of wine and a yuge pizza just before bed do not aid restful sleep...
Anyway. George ate three small brefus from the selection buffet I put in front of him. Yay! Right now he's zonked out next to me and clearly very happy to be home.


----------



## clevercat

George, back to making Grumpy Cat look joyous. 



Yesterday, I cleaned out the fridge freezer, ready for the Autumn fill-up. Couldn't find Jasmine anywhere, until...


Clawed practices selfies


----------



## clevercat

One more...


----------



## cats n bags

I'm happy to see Georgie is feeling better after his big adventure.  I guess he lost an upper fang?  I've had a couple of kitties that had an upper fang removed and got that snarly face look when they caught their upper lip on the bottom fang.  Is his breath any better now that the rotten toofies are gone?


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> One more...
> View attachment 3816446


Oh Georgie...  You will feel better tomorrow. 

How gorgeous are those titten's wittle white cheeks and their it wasn't me faces. Lol


----------



## dusty paws

Georgie glad you are feeling better


----------



## mp4

clevercat said:


> One more...
> View attachment 3816446



Poor Georgie!!!   I hope he heals quickly!  My sister's cat has very few teeth but does quite well.


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> One more...
> View attachment 3816446



Waiting for him to break into a chorus of Rebel Yell


----------



## clevercat

Me, a few minutes ago 
It's taking a while for George to recover. His mouth is still quite swollen and I guess his gums will be sore as he heals. He has a daily dose of painkiller, which he _hates_. Have checked with LV and all is going to plan. Anyway,  he was wandering around the hallway this morning and has been hunting out different spots to nap in, so he can sleep and recover without curious kittins pawing at him. Last time I saw him, he was in the green spaceship bed in the hall. Distracted by work and also a delivery, I shut all the doors, left the front door wide open to sign for the package. Shut door, unpacked box, glanced at the spaceship and it.was.empty. OHEMMCHEESE WHEREISGEORGE!! 
I swear I tore the house up looking for him, calling him, all to no avail, before heading out to patrol the grounds of BBT. No Georgie. By this time, I was in tears thinking about him lost and alone, and so trusting he'd wander up to anyone and, and, and...
Came back inside, did one last sad search of all the cat beds...and there's my Georgie, smirking at me from the recesses of the cat tower. 
Ugh. I have always been so judgy about people who accidentally let their indoor cats out...I have learned a lesson today.


----------



## clevercat

Not a good day. Georgie has torn one his stitches and is now drooling stinky stuff - a combination of blood and saliva. LV is dropping by after work this evening, armed with morphine and a long-acting antibiotic shot for Grumpy Cat...


----------



## poopsie

The lousy kittin is so quick that I have to be hyper vigilant when opening any door. She has still managed to get out a few times.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> The lousy kittin is so quick that I have to be hyper vigilant when opening any door. She has still managed to get out a few times.



Gah, little toad! I'm usually super-careful, but there's always that one time you relax...
Relaxing is not on the menu today, sadly. George is really having a rough day. Not eating, not talking (usually, if I yell his name there is an answering bellow within seconds), he's spent all afternoon in the smallest corner of the smallest cat tree, facing the wall. It's his poor little mouth and - I suppose - the after-effects of spending three hours under GA two days ago. Makes me wonder if the reason he did so well yesterday was that he was still drugged up...
LV will be here in a few hours time, thank goodness.


----------



## poopsie

Poor George. The BF is having toof problems today too. I'm sure that the cat is a _much_ better patient.


----------



## cats n bags

clevercat said:


> Gah, little toad! I'm usually super-careful, but there's always that one time you relax...
> Relaxing is not on the menu today, sadly. George is really having a rough day. Not eating, not talking (usually, if I yell his name there is an answering bellow within seconds), he's spent all afternoon in the smallest corner of the smallest cat tree, facing the wall. It's his poor little mouth and - I suppose - the after-effects of spending three hours under GA two days ago. Makes me wonder if the reason he did so well yesterday was that he was still drugged up...
> LV will be here in a few hours time, thank goodness.


Sending prayers and mojo to poor Georgie Boy.
I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## boxermom

Sending healing thoughts for George. There's not much worse than a sore mouth. It must be contagious--our vet says Sabo needs some teeth removed.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Sending healing thoughts for George. There's not much worse than a sore mouth. It must be contagious--our vet says Sabo needs some teeth removed.


Poor Sabo! Hopefully he will have an easier recovery than Grumpus Georgie...
So LV has just left. George is doped up on methadone and LV will drop in again tomorrow night to give him another shot and snip the loose stitch (his mouth was too sore for her to do that this evening...). She said his recovery will take a long while simply because his lower canines were removed. And I feel I can take a breath after worrying all day...


----------



## dusty paws

Poor Georgie I hope tomorrow is better


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> Poor Georgie I hope tomorrow is better


Thank you dusty. How are you doing? 
After the nightmare that was yesterday, my very first words today - uttered at 5am as I shot out of bed - "William! Don't bite my bottom!" Too late, Gramma. Too late.  Little stinker.
Anyway. Very happy to report the methadone had the desired result. George was in the very same place he was when LV left last night and for a moment, my heart sank. Then he squawked for brefus and even though it's clearly painful for him to eat, he soldiered on and managed a half sachet of steamed tuna. 
Here he is, taking his apres-brefus rest...


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Poor George. The BF is having toof problems today too. I'm sure that the cat is a _much_ better patient.


How is DBF's toofer?


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> How is DBF's toofer?



Fine......for now.
He rode his bike down to the drugstore for some XXStrength anbesol and by the time he got home it didn't hurt. Go figure 
How is the Porgie  one doing?


----------



## vinbenphon1

How is Georgie feeling today? 

I saw dis today.... (giggle)


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Fine......for now.
> He rode his bike down to the drugstore for some XXStrength anbesol and by the time he got home it didn't hurt. Go figure
> How is the Porgie  one doing?


Boize...ooh, he should drink a firebomb thingie. I nursed the last dregs of mine and they went south last night. The best way to end a cra**y day.
So George E Porgie is better than he was yesterday but I can tell the methadone has worn off...poor little man. I feel horrible but know that I did the best thing for him. LV will give him another dose tonight and I hope that he'll have an easier weekend. 


vinbenphon1 said:


> How is Georgie feeling today?
> 
> I saw dis today.... (giggle)
> 
> View attachment 3818630


Ohsocute! Phil will be delighted


----------



## clevercat

I left the house for a couple of hours this morning - the first time in a few days as I worked from home all week.
I think Ruben might've had separation anxiety. The minute I had unpacked the shopping and sat down with a coffee, he zipped up on my lap and here we are an hour later...


----------



## cats n bags

How is Georgie Porgie doing this morning?  I hope his toofies are a bit less grumpy and sore.


----------



## clevercat

cats n bags said:


> How is Georgie Porgie doing this morning?  I hope his toofies are a bit less grumpy and sore.



LV was much happier with him last night - he is definitely brighter than he was on Thursday. Georgie Porgie has been hungry and this morning ate 1.5 sachets of teh gushy foods. Yay! The methadone wore off at lunchtime - he's OK this afternoon, has been asleep for a few hours. Baby recovery steps, I think. Thank you for asking


----------



## dusty paws

clevercat said:


> I left the house for a couple of hours this morning - the first time in a few days as I worked from home all week.
> I think Ruben might've had separation anxiety. The minute I had unpacked the shopping and sat down with a coffee, he zipped up on my lap and here we are an hour later...
> View attachment 3819623


i was away for one night for work and you would've thought it was a week the way mr. jax wrapped himself up with me last night. i'm not complaining tho..


----------



## clevercat

It would appear you are eating, Mummy, and not sharing. Please to reconsider this.


----------



## sdkitty

clevercat said:


> It would appear you are eating, Mummy, and not sharing. Please to reconsider this.
> View attachment 3820436


my sammy will usually just stare patiently hoping for a bite.  but the other day I turned my back and left the room for a minute and he jumped up on the counter and went after my chicken!


----------



## clevercat

George is feeling better!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Georgie is looking much happier... yay....


----------



## clevercat

Angel and Charlotte. Neither kitteh is too keen on Monday...


----------



## buzzytoes

So glad to see Georgie is feeling better. By the time Teddy was done he had lost three canines (among the rest of his teeth) I think. Never stopped him from scarfing down the kibble. At all. Funny how the tubby ones still manage to eat....


----------



## dusty paws

Yay Georgie glad you are feeling better!


----------



## clevercat

Philly pheels phabulous today - I am always so grateful for a good Phillip day ❤️


It's getting chilly and the start of the Snoodle Season is almost upon us...


----------



## clevercat

*snort*


----------



## vinbenphon1

Powder puff snoodle 

Phil is looking amazing Clever... They seem to bounce back better than they were before sickies. Bennet hasn't shut up since recovering  and he is playing and being silly like a new kitten. Well until the teefies come out next week, but we will keeps it a secret .


----------



## clevercat

D'Beaks


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Powder puff snoodle
> 
> Phil is looking amazing Clever... They seem to bounce back better than they were before sickies. Bennet hasn't shut up since recovering  and he is playing and being silly like a new kitten. Well until the teefies come out next week, but we will keeps it a secret .



I'm so glad Bennet is doing well. We neeeeed peekchures of the vinbenphon family, please


----------



## vinbenphon1

Fresh this morning... Bennett and Alex


----------



## vinbenphon1

Lucinda thinking that boys are weird... She is having a little Herpes trouble this week poor baby


----------



## vinbenphon1

Family pic... Yes Lucy is in a Champagne box. Only the best for my girl hahahahah


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Fresh this morning... Bennett and Alex
> 
> View attachment 3824890



This one just makes my heart smile 
Such a beautiful family, vin! The kittins send their boogery sympathies to Miss Lucinda, with her Herpes troubles...


----------



## buzzytoes

vinbenphon1 said:


> Family pic... Yes Lucy is in a Champagne box. Only the best for my girl hahahahah
> 
> View attachment 3824892



Lucy is a girl after my own heart. [emoji3][emoji3]

Clever just checking in to see if you are okay after the tube incident this morning.


----------



## clevercat

buzzytoes said:


> Lucy is a girl after my own heart. [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> Clever just checking in to see if you are okay after the tube incident this morning.



Thank you, buzzy Luckily, I was working from home today. Ugh, it's getting to the point you can't drop your guard anywhere. Thank you for checking in on me


----------



## poopsie

OMG I had no idea!. No tv and I overslept this morning. 
Hugs


----------



## vinbenphon1

Thinking of you London... stay safe over there. 

Freakin lunatics grrrrrrr.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> OMG I had no idea!. No tv and I overslept this morning.
> Hugs





vinbenphon1 said:


> Thinking of you London... stay safe over there.
> 
> Freakin lunatics grrrrrrr.



Thank you both I have to go into London today and will admit to feeling a little uneasy...which I suppose is a part of what these muppets want to achieve. Grrr indeed.
Meanwhile, I have yet to tell you of Thursday morning, when I had to get up at 3.30am in order to get to a meeting up country. Throughout the few hours sleep I got that night, I was dimly aware of the sounds of a feline demolition team, directed by Clawed and Jasmine, wreaking havoc somewhere in BBT. What I didn't realise was, I'd failed to shut the bathroom door properly and those fuzzy miscreants had broken in and trashed it. The seat of the loo had been taken off its hinges and was hanging drunkenly off the bowl. My cosmetics and skincare had been scattered everywhere. Worse was to come. I needed to remove the copious amount of self-tan I'd thrown on the night before. The shower is currently out of action, so I went to run the bath...to find the plug had been removed from its chain and was missing. I stripped the baffroom looking for it. Nothing. Panicking now about what I was going to do and aware that time was marching on, I decided I'd clean, feed and medicate the cats before deciding the best way to remove the tan. 
Only by luck did I hear Ruben and Wills in the hallway a little later, squabbling furiously over something they were playing with. The plug!  I couldn't tell them off, I was too relieved. It made me think of Missy and the days where her Monsters ran riot here, blaming her for all that naughtiness that happened...
Which leads me on to this little kitten. I follow a small rescue on Facebook and donate whatever and whenever I can, as - like many others - they really struggle financially.  A kitten appeared outside their home last week and they chose the name I suggested for her...Missy 
Isn't she beautiful!


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Thank you both I have to go into London today and will admit to feeling a little uneasy...which I suppose is a part of what these muppets want to achieve. Grrr indeed.
> Meanwhile, I have yet to tell you of Thursday morning, when I had to get up at 3.30am in order to get to a meeting up country. Throughout the few hours sleep I got that night, I was dimly aware of the sounds of a feline demolition team, directed by Clawed and Jasmine, wreaking havoc somewhere in BBT. What I didn't realise was, I'd failed to shut the bathroom door properly and those fuzzy miscreants had broken in and trashed it. The seat of the loo had been taken off its hinges and was hanging drunkenly off the bowl. My cosmetics and skincare had been scattered everywhere. Worse was to come. I needed to remove the copious amount of self-tan I'd thrown on the night before. The shower is currently out of action, so I went to run the bath...to find the plug had been removed from its chain and was missing. I stripped the baffroom looking for it. Nothing. Panicking now about what I was going to do and aware that time was marching on, I decided I'd clean, feed and medicate the cats before deciding the best way to remove the tan.
> Only by luck did I hear Ruben and Wills in the hallway a little later, squabbling furiously over something they were playing with. The plug!  I couldn't tell them off, I was too relieved. It made me think of Missy and the days where her Monsters ran riot here, blaming her for all that naughtiness that happened...
> Which leads me on to this little kitten. I follow a small rescue on Facebook and donate whatever and whenever I can, as - like many others - they really struggle financially.  A kitten appeared outside their home last week and they chose the name I suggested for her...Missy
> Isn't she beautiful!
> View attachment 3825878




Oh little Missy Moo is so precious 

sigh at OM (Original Missy) and her monsters


----------



## dusty paws

Clever so glad you are ok in London.

Ollie came home today - I will set up a little spot with his photo. They even took all four of his prints. It was hard picking him up but glad he is home.


----------



## clevercat

dusty paws said:


> Clever so glad you are ok in London.
> 
> Ollie came home today - I will set up a little spot with his photo. They even took all four of his prints. It was hard picking him up but glad he is home.



Big {{{hugs}}}} dusty. Thinking of you.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Oh little Missy Moo is so precious
> 
> sigh at OM (Original Missy) and her monsters



Next month, it'll be three years since Missy went to the Bridge. In December, it's five years since Solly left me. IDK - sometimes it's like the grief hits you like it was yesterday...
Luckily, I have William on hand to lighten the mood and this morning, we're playing a little game he thought up...


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> Next month, it'll be three years since Missy went to the Bridge. In December, it's five years since Solly left me. IDK - sometimes it's like the grief hits you like it was yesterday...
> Luckily, I have William on hand to lighten the mood and this morning, we're playing a little game he thought up...
> View attachment 3826752



Probably related to our version of What Did I Step In 
I know. It was 3 years in June  that Boo has been gone.


----------



## clevercat

poopsie said:


> Probably related to our version of What Did I Step In
> I know. It was 3 years in June  that Boo has been gone.





I was only thinking of little Boo the other day...
Some Phillip to make you pheel better. Also some George having quiet time in the spaceship, some Willow, and Livvie and Angel Not Snoodling


----------



## poopsie

clevercat said:


> I was only thinking of little Boo the other day...
> Some Phillip to make you pheel better. Also some George having quiet time in the spaceship, some Willow, and Livvie and Angel Not Snoodling
> View attachment 3826920
> View attachment 3826919
> View attachment 3826916
> View attachment 3826917







The boize look great. Georgie's swelling looks like it has gone down considerably.


----------



## boxermom

They're all so precious even if they cause a teensy, tiny bit of trouble now and then.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Find that smell... bwhahahah too funny.

Kitties are looking happy and contented Clever....


----------



## clevercat

@vinbenphon1 When is Bennett getting his teefers done?


----------



## vinbenphon1

clevercat said:


> @vinbenphon1 When is Bennett getting his teefers done?


He had his blood drawn yesterday so waiting on labs. Then if it is ok he will be scheduled next week for surgery and a cat scan. I am so relieved that he has gained back half the weight he lost... thank goodness... Although I could have throttled him tonight weeing all over the shower floor. How can his butt not fit in the litter tray  .


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> He had his blood drawn yesterday so waiting on labs. Then if it is ok he will be scheduled next week for surgery and a cat scan. I am so relieved that he has gained back half the weight he lost... thank goodness... Although I could have throttled him tonight weeing all over the shower floor. How can his butt not fit in the litter tray  .



Aww poor little man...what a stinker. 
Hopefully, he'll feel as good as Georgie once his toofers are sorted out.


----------



## dusty paws

Hi all - happy fall and hope everyone is well


----------



## vinbenphon1

Thinking of you all....

Bennett finally had his toothe out and is recovering well. Xx


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hugs and kisses


----------



## boxermom

I hate to share sad news but I consider you all friends here in clever' s "home". Sabo died this morning. The vet recently discovered cancer and he declined rapidly the past few weeks. We'll miss him terribly but know he's no longer in pain.[emoji173]️


----------



## sdkitty

boxermom said:


> I hate to share sad news but I consider you all friends here in clever' s "home". Sabo died this morning. The vet recently discovered cancer and he declined rapidly the past few weeks. We'll miss him terribly but know he's no longer in pain.[emoji173]️



So sorry for your loss. Rip sabo


----------



## vinbenphon1

boxermom said:


> I hate to share sad news but I consider you all friends here in clever' s "home". Sabo died this morning. The vet recently discovered cancer and he declined rapidly the past few weeks. We'll miss him terribly but know he's no longer in pain.[emoji173]️


Such a beautiful boy...


----------



## dusty paws

Oh boxermom I’m so sorry. Sending you out love


----------



## buzzytoes

boxermom said:


> I hate to share sad news but I consider you all friends here in clever' s "home". Sabo died this morning. The vet recently discovered cancer and he declined rapidly the past few weeks. We'll miss him terribly but know he's no longer in pain.[emoji173]️


Oh I am so, so sorry!!! I loved hearing stories of him when Clever would ask how he was doing. Play hard at the Bridge sweet Sabo.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Hope all is well at BBT... Missing you all. XxXxXxXXxXxXxxxxxxx


----------



## sdkitty

wondering what happened to this thread.  hope all is well at BBT


----------



## poopsie

Funny, I was just coming to bump this thread for old times sake 
So many peeps that I miss..........this was the best thread on tPF


----------



## sdkitty

poopsie said:


> Funny, I was just coming to bump this thread for old times sake
> So many peeps that I miss..........this was the best thread on tPF


the Animal subforum in general has been a lot less active recently


----------



## poopsie

sdkitty said:


> the Animal subforum in general has been a lot less active recently


It just isn't the same any more.


----------



## sdkitty

poopsie said:


> It just isn't the same any more.


I know.  used to be very active.  but there are a few cute pics on here lately
This one is giving me kitten fever


----------



## sdkitty

so where is Clever?  Hope she's ok


----------

